# Voi vi farete vaccinare ?



## brenin (20 Novembre 2020)

https://www.corriere.it/cronache/20...ei-8795e32a-2b03-11eb-9939-58d0486c3785.shtml

Crisanti ;
«Il vaccino a gennaio? Io 
non lo farei».

Io concordo con lui. Troppe cosa non mi tornano.


----------



## ipazia (20 Novembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.corriere.it/cronache/20...ei-8795e32a-2b03-11eb-9939-58d0486c3785.shtml
> 
> Crisanti ;
> «Il vaccino a gennaio? Io
> ...



Io concordo con voi.
Troppe cose non tornano neppure a me.


Fermo restando che mi sarebbe piaciuto vaccinarmi per l'influenza...ma...ups.
Houston...abbiamo un problema!
...ehm, houston? crrrrrrr.....crrrrrr.......crrrrrrr............


----------



## Lostris (20 Novembre 2020)

Se non sarà obbligatorio, non lo farò.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Novembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.corriere.it/cronache/20...ei-8795e32a-2b03-11eb-9939-58d0486c3785.shtml
> 
> Crisanti ;
> «Il vaccino a gennaio? Io
> ...


Un tempo c'era un film che si intitolava "vai avanti tu che mi vien da ridere" 

Ma nel meccanismo correlato e consumato, se vien da ridere a tutti, e nessuno va avanti, al palo ci restano tutti. 

A questo giro direi di SI


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2020)

No


----------



## Skorpio (20 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No


Ma te sei già vaccinata! 

Anche se come giustamente dice @Lara3 non è affatto garantita la copertura nel tempo


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma te sei già vaccinata!
> 
> Anche se come giustamente dice @Lara3 non è affatto garantita la copertura nel tempo


 Per ora ho un sacco di anticorpi a quanto pare ma anche non ne avessi non mi sfiorerebbe nemmeno il pensiero di farmi vaccinare per diverso tempo. 
Io aspetto sempre di vedere tutti i nostri politici in coda a farsi vaccinare. Poi ci penso


----------



## Skorpio (20 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per ora ho un sacco di anticorpi a quanto pare ma anche non ne avessi non mi sfiorerebbe nemmeno il pensiero di farmi vaccinare per diverso tempo.
> Io aspetto sempre di vedere tutti i nostri politici in coda a farsi vaccinare. Poi ci penso


Beh.. Insomma, dai
O sosteniamo che questi vaccini li hanno prodotti Gianni e Pinotto, oppure dobbiamo convenire che sono frutto di un "lavoro" serio e qualificato 

E comunque (riflessione a parte e del tutto indipendente) come oggi ci sono i negazionisti del covid, domani ci saranno sicuramente i negazionisti del vaccino

È tutto regolare eh.. Fa tutto parte della stessa dinamica trita e ritrita, da sbadigli quasi


----------



## void (20 Novembre 2020)

No


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Insomma, dai
> O sosteniamo che questi vaccini li hanno prodotti Gianni e Pinotto, oppure dobbiamo convenire che sono frutto di un "lavoro" serio e qualificato
> 
> E comunque (riflessione a parte e del tutto indipendente) come oggi ci sono i negazionisti del covid, domani ci saranno sicuramente i negazionisti del vaccino
> ...


Io penso solo che tutto è stato fatto troppo in fretta 
Dal primo giorno di é parlato prima ancora di vaccino che di cure
Non sono contro i vaccini . Vorrei essere solo un tantino più sicura di quello che mi iniettano 
Per altro sarebbe un bel esempio se appunto i primi a sperimentarlo sono gli stessi che ne parlano da mesi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Novembre 2020)

Assolutamente no....


----------



## perplesso (20 Novembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.corriere.it/cronache/20...ei-8795e32a-2b03-11eb-9939-58d0486c3785.shtml
> 
> Crisanti ;
> «Il vaccino a gennaio? Io
> ...


oh bene non sono solo io cui non tornano i conti


----------



## Lara3 (20 Novembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.corriere.it/cronache/20...ei-8795e32a-2b03-11eb-9939-58d0486c3785.shtml
> 
> Crisanti ;
> «Il vaccino a gennaio? Io
> ...


Io si


----------



## brenin (20 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> oh bene non sono solo io cui non tornano i conti


ci sono troppi soldi di mezzo, interessi politici enormi, 

qui :  http://www.nbst.it/654-vaccino-coronavirus-quali-terapie-farmaci-covid-19-cure.html#

si parla di tempistiche.... " ...
lo sviluppo tradizionale del vaccino è un processo lungo che normalmente richiede anni e numerosi investimenti economici. I trial clinici richiedono molti test su migliaia di persone e normalmente iniziano dopo circa 2-5 anni dalle iniziali ricerche sulla risposta immunitaria, cui seguono altri due anni di prove precliniche che coinvolgono la sperimentazione animale.
Se il vaccino risulta sicuro ed efficace, deve poi rispondere a tutti i requisiti regolatori e ottenere l'approvazione. 
Nell'attuale emergenza, è stato proposto un periodo di tempo più ristretto compreso tra 12 e 18 mesi, con team di esperti di tutto il mondo che lavorano per aumentare la velocità per trovare un candidato efficace. Inoltre, trattandosi di un’emergenza sanitaria che interessa tutto il mondo, la capacità di produzione dovrebbe essere garantita prima del termine degli studi clinici e ripartita globalmente per garantirne anche un'equa distribuzione. "

A 40 anni di distanza dai primi casi di Hiv - Aids ancora non si è arrivati ad un vaccino....


----------



## spleen (20 Novembre 2020)

Se la media degli italiani la pensa come voi annammo bene


----------



## brenin (20 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Se la media degli italiani la pensa come voi annammo bene


Personalmente credo poco - in settori delicati come la medicina - agli exploit eccezzionali, soprattutto se narrati e/o proposti da inaffidabili ed incompetenti politicanti. Per cui aspetterò. 
Con un esempio banale, è come  fare una cordata per scalare una montagna senza sapere chi sono i compagni d'avventura..... sarebbe rischio puro, e non rischio calcolato, affidare ( forse ) la tua stessa vita a gente che nemmeno "conosci"....


----------



## Skorpio (20 Novembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> ci sono troppi soldi di mezzo, interessi politici enormi,


Quelli ci sono sempre, dietro a ogni studio e a ogni articolo

Pensa a quando l"oms avrebbe dovuto cantare al monto che i cinesi avevano fatto un altro troiaio, ed è stata zitta come un topo. 

Perché è stata zitta? (vedi quote)


----------



## brenin (20 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quelli ci sono sempre, dietro a ogni studio e a ogni articolo
> 
> Pensa a quando l"oms avrebbe dovuto cantare al monto che i cinesi avevano fatto un altro troiaio, ed è stata zitta come un topo.
> 
> Perché è stata zitta? (vedi quote)


Una delle rarissime cose giuste fatte da Trump per ridimensionare il " verbo " dell' oms..... girano miliardi di dollari, e pecunia non olet !


----------



## Skorpio (20 Novembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Una delle rarissime cose giuste fatte da Trump per ridimensionare il " verbo " dell' oms..... girano miliardi di dollari, e pecunia non olet !


È così 
Ma io temo sia così un po' su tutto

Figuriamoci dove girano miliardi e interessi mostruosi 

Non credo esista la informazione "pura", a questo livello qui


----------



## ipazia (20 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Se la media degli italiani la pensa come voi annammo bene




una storia che mi ha fatta sorridere, da quando l'ho scoperta, è il motivo per cui la spagnola fu chiamata spagnola 

Io vedo parecchie similitudini, in termini di dinamiche.

Tendo a pensare che la scienza vada in velocità sulle cavie. (e maggiore è il numero di cavie, maggiore è la velocità. Maggiore la velocità maggiori i guadagni per il primo che arriva. Stiam parlando comunque di economia, prima che di salute, in questo caso).
Ma i risultati si vedono sulle lunghe distanze.
Francamente, visto che già si è carne da macello nello stato di cose, anche firmare il consenso al far da cavia...mi pare eccessivo.

Che almeno ci fosse l'onestà di parlar chiaro (e non far propaganda) e le cose fossero dette.
Allora potrei decidere. 

Un bel "signori, farete le cavie. Chi vuole partecipare?"
Io sono certa che se ben confezionata, anche la verità sia ben vendibile.
(e torniamo agli ingegneri di fukushima, per dire recente).

Che mi vendano esperimenti per certezze...vabbè.
Cedo volentieri il passo.
I rischi io li calcolo.

Credo che forse, forse, prenderei in considerazione l'idea se partissero vaccinando i bambini. Per esempio.


----------



## brenin (20 Novembre 2020)

Due ebreu  di Odessa si incontrano  ed uno dice all'altro " hai visto come ci siamo ridotti ? Metà dell'umanità passa il giorno a lavarsi le mani, e l'altra metà a lavare i soldi ". Jiddish black humour, come sempre molto pungente ....


----------



## perplesso (20 Novembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Due ebreu  di Odessa si incontrano  ed uno dice all'altro " hai visto come ci siamo ridotti ? Metà dell'umanità passa il giorno a lavarsi le mani, e l'altra metà a lavare i soldi ". Jiddish black humour, come sempre molto pungente ....


chissà da che parte stanno loro


----------



## Martes (21 Novembre 2020)

Ne avessi la possibilità io sì. 
I rischi ci sono sempre e mi presterei anche a fare da cavia, l'ho pure già fatto in passato per un altro tipo di patologia


----------



## ologramma (21 Novembre 2020)

io sì forse visto l'età ho iniziato a farli  come quello influenzale e prenotato, speriamo quello per la polmonite. Quello sul covid 19 come ho detto lo farei perchè come ha detto un famoso virologo  non avremmo debellato tutte le malattie che ci affliggevano da secoli,capisco chi pensa che  sembra tutto molto veloce , ricordate cosa stiamo passando e per risponder a Nocciola  la sua età e la sua perfetta forma immunologica l'ha salvata  ma non è tutti così c'è chi è rimasto fregato ed è deceduto , va bene che avevano patologie , ma se c'era non sarebbe stato un aiuto ha rimanere su questa terra?


----------



## spleen (21 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> una storia che mi ha fatta sorridere, da quando l'ho scoperta, è il motivo per cui la spagnola fu chiamata spagnola
> 
> Io vedo parecchie similitudini, in termini di dinamiche.
> 
> ...


Ti dirò che sono anch' io piuttosto perplesso, in effetti non stiamo parlando dei fantomatici vaccini russi, le grandi multinazionali occidentali del farmaco non credo si vogliano impegolare con class actions sapendo di aver fatto cazzate.
Per contro rifletto sempre su quel carrozzone inattendibile che è l' OMS e sulle esperienze già vissute dalla gente per cose giudicate inizialmente del tutto innocue tipo l'eternit e il glifosato.
Capisco che un vaccino sia un'altra faccenda, che indurre una risposta immunitaria non sia certamente alla stregua di produrre una sostanza, ma sai, un po' di timore....
Riflettevo sul fatto che viene presentato come l'unica uscita dal problema, ecco. E magari chi lo dice ci ha pure ragione.(?)


----------



## Vera (21 Novembre 2020)

Per fortuna ci sono le cavie. I volontari sanno benissimo di essere delle cavie e li ringrazio perché io non ne avrei il coraggio. E grazie a loro mi vaccinerò anch'io.


----------



## Lara3 (22 Novembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Per fortuna ci sono le cavie. I volontari sanno benissimo di essere delle cavie e li ringrazio perché io non ne avrei il coraggio. E grazie a loro mi vaccinerò anch'io.


Anche io farò il vaccino.
Vero che come diceva spleen per tanto tempo sono stati utilizzati materiali come eternit, oppure se pensiamo all’amalgama dentale fatto con mercurio. E non in tracce come nei vaccini, ma in quantità da far paura.
E per molti anni erano considerate sicure.


----------



## ivanl (23 Novembre 2020)

Non mi preoccuperei, nel breve; le dosi disponibili saranno limitate per cui, prima che si possa vaccinare la popolazione 'media', passera' almeno un anno..Partiranno dai servizi essenziali (medici, FDO etc), poi gli anziani e le categorie fragili e poi il resto del popolo alla fine.


----------



## ologramma (23 Novembre 2020)

è quello che dicevo tra me e me , avremmo modo di vedere gli effetti sui dottori  , i miei coetanei e quelli più vecchiotti con patologie perché nei bollettini vedo che i morti sono sempre quelli gli altri sfortunati hanno strascichi lievi e impressionanti


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non mi preoccuperei, nel breve; le dosi disponibili saranno limitate per cui, prima che si possa vaccinare la popolazione 'media', passera' almeno un anno..Partiranno dai servizi essenziali (medici, FDO etc), poi gli anziani e le categorie fragili e poi il resto del popolo alla fine.


Quindi adesso dobbiamo proteggere le categorie fragole e poi facciamo fare loro da cavie. Buona idea...a me sembra tutto allucinante


----------



## Vera (23 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi adesso dobbiamo proteggere le categorie fragole e poi facciamo fare loro da cavie. Buona idea...a me sembra tutto allucinante


Le cavie sono quelle che si sottoporranno al vaccino in fase sperimentale, non quelle che lo faranno una volta approvato.
Le categorie a rischio sono sempre le prime a fare i vaccini.


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Per fortuna ci sono le cavie. I volontari sanno benissimo di essere delle cavie e li ringrazio perché io non ne avrei il coraggio. E grazie a loro mi vaccinerò anch'io.


quindi devi ringraziare anche Zanna1 e Fataignorante che si sono quasi spontaneamente offerti


----------



## Vera (23 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi devi ringraziare anche Zanna1 e Fataignorante che si sono quasi spontaneamente offerti


Ho già ringraziato, qualche commento fa, quelli che si sono offerti.


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2020)

Io ho ancora qualche punta di scetticismo sul fatto che siano ad uno stadio così avanzato in meno di un anno.   o mentono per insider trading oppure qualcuno stava già lavorando sul vaccino prima di febbraio


----------



## Vera (23 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Io ho ancora qualche punta di scetticismo sul fatto che siano ad uno stadio così avanzato in meno di un anno.   o mentono per insider trading oppure qualcuno stava già lavorando sul vaccino prima di febbraio


Si sta lavorando velocemente e da tutti i fronti, senza precedenti.


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2020)

che sia una situazione senza precedenti anche dal punto di vista farmacollogico, non ho dubbi.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Novembre 2020)

La mia impressione è che i "dati" escano troppo presto. Se non ho capito male danno il vaccino ad un tot di persone e ad altre danno un placebo. Nessuno sa chi ha preso il vaccino e chi ha preso il placebo. Neppure il medico lo sa. In modo che nessuno possa essere influenzato.
Passa X tempo e se non ci sono esiti avversi, la sperimentazione continua. Se ci sono viene bloccata la sperimentazione.
Ci sono più fasi. E tantissimi sono i vaccini che stanno andando avanti, quindi passando ad una fase successiva.
Essendoci tutto il mondo con il occhi sul vaccino, ad ogni fase passata vengono comunicate le notizie ai giornali.
Se chiedi un parere ad un scienziato come Crisanti ti risponde da scienziato, come lui stesso ha affermato più volte dicendo che è il politico che media, non lo scienziato.
Ma sapendo come sta girando tutta la questione virus con tremila opinioni interpretazioni, e considerando che si sta arrivando a fine anno, e come piano per il nuovo anno più di "e poi ci sarà il vaccino" non si sente, trovarsi che poi la popolazione è diventata mezza no vax diventa un casino. Più che altro perchè non mi pare ci sia alcun piano B.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Io ho ancora qualche punta di scetticismo sul fatto che siano ad uno stadio così avanzato in meno di un anno.   o mentono per insider trading oppure qualcuno stava già lavorando sul vaccino prima di febbraio


Questo virus si è fatto troppi nemici (per così dire) in troppe parti del. Mondo, e troppo rapidamente, di inizio 2021 ne parlano da un pezzo 

Poi è chiaro.. Chi produce vaccini non sono società benefiche di mutua assistenza, ma questo da sempre e su tutto.

A me stupisce che tutti dicono: "speriamo di uscirne presto, speriamo che tutto si risolva

Poi arriva il vaccino (anzi I vaccini) e la reazione qualA è? Scetticismo

Mi sembra quello che aspetta il tram sul marciapiede, e poi quando il tram passa dice" ah ma io mica lo so se ci monto eh? Chissà dove mi porta" 

Siamo fatti buffi


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Le cavie sono quelle che si sottoporranno al vaccino in fase sperimentale, non quelle che lo faranno una volta approvato.
> Le categorie a rischio sono sempre le prime a fare i vaccini.


Certo peccato che ci vogliono anni si solito per approvare e ora invece in meno di uno siamo pronti
Mia mamma ha 80 anni spero che non venga obbligata a farlo e che possa decidere di aspettare


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo virus si è fatto troppi nemici (per così dire) in troppe parti del. Mondo, e troppo rapidamente, di inizio 2021 ne parlano da un pezzo
> 
> Poi è chiaro.. Chi produce vaccini non sono società benefiche di mutua assistenza, ma questo da sempre e su tutto.
> 
> ...


Non lo vedo in contraddizione
Spero di uscirne presto ma questo non mi fa salire sul primo tram che non so quanto è stato testato prima di metterlo sui binari 
Prendo precauzioni e vado avanti


----------



## Vera (23 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo peccato che ci vogliono anni si solito per approvare e ora invece in meno di uno siamo pronti
> Mia mamma ha 80 anni spero che non venga obbligata a farlo e che possa decidere di aspettare


Non credo sarà obbligatorio.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non lo vedo in contraddizione
> Spero di uscirne presto ma questo non mi fa salire sul primo tram che non so quanto è stato testato prima di metterlo sui binari
> Prendo precauzioni e vado avanti


Lo capisco, devi ulteriormente augurarti che tutti non la vedano come te, perché sennò tra 18 anni, al 438 esimo vaccino dopo che li altri 437 non li ha assunti nessuno , sono ancora tutti lì che aspettano


----------



## Lara3 (23 Novembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.corriere.it/cronache/20...ei-8795e32a-2b03-11eb-9939-58d0486c3785.shtml
> 
> Crisanti ;
> «Il vaccino a gennaio? Io
> ...


Sembra che in UK si inizi la prossima settimana...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo capisco, devi ulteriormente augurarti che tutti non la vedano come te, perché sennò tra 18 anni, al 438 esimo vaccino dopo che li altri 437 non li ha assunti nessuno , sono ancora tutti lì che aspettano


Be io mi auguro invece che la pensino così, esattamente come penso che ti ti auguri il contrario 
E non ho detto tra 18 anni ma sicuramente il tempo che ci è voluto per gli altri vaccini
Ripeto : vedere tutti i nostri politici in fila per primi a farsi vaccinare forse potrebbe farmi cambiare idea , forse


----------



## Skorpio (23 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be io mi auguro invece che la pensino così, esattamente come penso che ti ti auguri il contrario


Beh.. Se in ipotesi nessuno si vaccina e tutti aspettano il tram successivo (ma quale di preciso? E quando dovrebbe passare? E da dove dovrebbe provenire?) , semplicemente  continuerà esattamente come ora che il vaccino non esiste, lock down a oltranza e discorsini di conte su Facebook


----------



## ologramma (23 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Io ho ancora qualche punta di scetticismo sul fatto che siano ad uno stadio così avanzato in meno di un anno.   o mentono per insider trading oppure qualcuno stava già lavorando sul vaccino prima di febbraio


la base è sempre quella che stavano studiando per l'ebola e altri come la comune influenza, un ricercatore ha detto solo che hanno velocizzato la fase uno dando il permesso di farlo a 50.000 persone in Inghilterra   così pure il vaccino detto placebo , cioè falso  senza che lo sappiano , hanno fatto prelievi per vedere la risposta immunitaria .Ricordo che non l'hanno fatto agli anziani ma a molte categorie di persone anche più giovani così da vedere le risposte , inoltre veranno consegnate agli organi competenti per valutarne l'efficacia .Per adesso i primi tre vaccini lo sappiamo chi sono e le loro problematiche sia nel somministrarle e trasportarle , il costo non credo sia importante perchè tanto ci siamo indebitati un po'  quindi già abbiamo ordinato  vari vaccini  in grande quantità  molto di più della nostra popolazione , ne faremo regali per quelli che non possono comperarle per il loro debito


----------



## ologramma (23 Novembre 2020)

mi riferivo a quello vicino a me con la partecipazione dell' ateneo di ricerca di Oxford  al costo di pochi euro e facilmente trasportabile .Sono passate in tv sia destra e manca quelli ricercatori di Pomezia, ne  hanno e spiegato tute le problematiche ma non ora ma dall'inizio , ma mi spiegate che televisioni vedete  o siete scettici a prescindere?


----------



## brenin (23 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Se in ipotesi nessuno si vaccina e tutti aspettano il tram successivo (ma quale di preciso? E quando dovrebbe passare? E da dove dovrebbe provenire?) , semplicemente  continuerà esattamente come ora che il vaccino non esiste, lock down a oltranza e discorsini di conte su Facebook


Ma come mai dopo 40 anni ancora non sono riusciti a trovare un vaccino per l'aids ed ora, in nemmeno un anno, sono già pronti per il covid ? 
E nessuno parla dei bambini ( in età pediatrica ), e nezsuno parla dei tempi necessari di attesa prima di passare alle vaccinazioni di massa.....
Perchè tutta questa fretta ? Perchè tutti i canoni e le tempistiche  non sono state rispettate ?
Bisognerebbe trovare un vaccino anche per i comportamenti " bizzarri " di tanti nostri compatrioti allora.....


----------



## brenin (23 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sembra che in UK si inizi la prossima settimana...


Beh, il loro PM ha dato segni di grande equilibrio,tempismo e - soprattutto - buon senso nella gestione ( ? ) della pandemia in UK .....
L'importante per lui - e tanti altri politicanti - è salvarsi la poltrona.....


----------



## ologramma (23 Novembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Ma come mai dopo 40 anni ancora non sono riusciti a trovare un vaccino per l'aids ed ora, in nemmeno un anno, sono già pronti per il covid ?
> E nessuno parla dei bambini ( in età pediatrica ), e nezsuno parla dei tempi necessari di attesa prima di passare alle vaccinazioni di massa.....
> Perchè tutta questa fretta ? Perchè tutti i canoni e le tempistiche  non sono state rispettate ?
> Bisognerebbe trovare un vaccino anche per i comportamenti " bizzarri " di tanti nostri compatrioti allora.....


mica c'è un ordine dei vaccini  , se ricordi per lADS ora ci sono cure per allungare la vita, anche su altre patologie si va avanti nella ricerca mica come in Italia  che i famosi baroni prendendo i raccomandati e non quelli che capiscono e sono meritevoli li facciamo fuggire all'estero  e li ottengono risultati che qui ci scordiamo  , ma tanto che lo diciamo a fare .
Ricordo quelle tre donne allo spallanzani che hanno isolato il covid19  erano precarie che poi non potevano che non assumerle a tempo indeterminato, così altri casi .


----------



## Skorpio (23 Novembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Ma come mai dopo 40 anni ancora non sono riusciti a trovare un vaccino per l'aids ed ora, in nemmeno un anno, sono già pronti per il covid ?
> E nessuno parla dei bambini ( in età pediatrica ), e nezsuno parla dei tempi necessari di attesa prima di passare alle vaccinazioni di massa.....
> Perchè tutta questa fretta ? Perchè tutti i canoni e le tempistiche  non sono state rispettate ?
> Bisognerebbe trovare un vaccino anche per i comportamenti " bizzarri " di tanti nostri compatrioti allora.....


Beh.. Io di risposte del perché così veloci non ne ho, so solo che per l'AIDS non è stato fatto alcun Lock down e nessun ristorante ha tolto un coperto dai propri tavoli. 

Forse si sono venduti più preservativi e più siringhe, qualche puttana ha dovuto abbassare i prezzi, e qualche finocchio ha dovuto stare un po' più attento coi giochetti di culo 

Questo invece è un bel business, colossale, planetario 

Ma nessuno di noi penso creda ai benefattori senza macchia e senza buono pasto, a nessun livello, figuriamoci a questi livelli 

Il fattore "business" va scontato in partenza, perché se non ci fosse business nessuno alzerebbe il culo per nulla

E questo è, diciamocelo, un business colossale, inutile stupirsi o scandalizzarsi, lo sappiamo, che i culi li ha fatti scattare in fretta 

I ricercatori, gli scienziati.. Essi stessi mangiano e bevono, usano macchinari, consumano energia e materiali, e qualcuno li paga per tutto questo 

E non li paga per slanci di sincera umanità, li paga perché auspica risultati. 

Questa catena non si può ignorare e nemmeno spezzare, perché è la catena economica del profitto, che in questo frangente storico è sollecitata a livelli assoluti, come mai era avvenuto nel dopo guerra, su questo specifico contesto 

A me non sembra poco


----------



## Marjanna (23 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Io di risposte del perché così veloci non ne ho, so solo che per l'AIDS non è stato fatto alcun Lock down e nessun ristorante ha tolto un coperto dai propri tavoli.
> 
> Forse si sono venduti più preservativi e più siringhe, qualche puttana ha dovuto abbassare i prezzi, e qualche finocchio ha dovuto stare un po' più attento coi giochetti di culo
> 
> ...


Vabè ma chi vi aspettavate che lo faceva il vaccino, la confraternita delle sacre sorelle quasi vergini?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Se in ipotesi nessuno si vaccina e tutti aspettano il tram successivo (ma quale di preciso? E quando dovrebbe passare? E da dove dovrebbe provenire?) , semplicemente  continuerà esattamente come ora che il vaccino non esiste, lock down a oltranza e discorsini di conte su Facebook


Non quello successivo. Quello giusto verificato e controllato. Non messo insieme di corsa 
Sul lock down a oltranza non mi esprimo. Evito perché so che poi esce il termine negazionista e mi girano i coglioni


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Ma come mai dopo 40 anni ancora non sono riusciti a trovare un vaccino per l'aids ed ora, in nemmeno un anno, sono già pronti per il covid ?
> E nessuno parla dei bambini ( in età pediatrica ), e nezsuno parla dei tempi necessari di attesa prima di passare alle vaccinazioni di massa.....
> Perchè tutta questa fretta ? Perchè tutti i canoni e le tempistiche  non sono state rispettate ?
> Bisognerebbe trovare un vaccino anche per i comportamenti " bizzarri " di tanti nostri compatrioti allora.....


Ecco...straquoto


----------



## brenin (23 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco...straquoto


qui https://www.who.int/docs/default-so...s-for-covid-19-vaccines.pdf?sfvrsn=1d5da7ca_5

ci sono le indicazioni e requisiti fissati dall'OMS per i vaccini....
mi salta all'occhio  che di bambini non se ne parla, che deve avere un'efficacia almeno al 70 % e che deve garantire un periodo di immunità di almeno 6 mesi ( nelle noticine aggiungono - in merito alla durata minima della copertura - che " This might not be demonstrated in initial clinical studies, but could be supported by follow-on studies, animal data, etc.  ". Non vado oltre....


----------



## Skorpio (23 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vabè ma chi vi aspettavate che lo faceva il vaccino, la confraternita delle sacre sorelle quasi vergini?


Io sono sconcertato.. 

Ma insomma.. Basta una conoscenza di chi ha visto diagnosticata una malattia rara, al quale vien detto che purtroppo su quella malattia non c'è ricerca

E perché non c'è ricerca.. ? 

Semplice, perché il gioco non vale la candela..


----------



## Skorpio (23 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non quello successivo. Quello giusto verificato e controllato. Non messo insieme di corsa
> Sul lock down a oltranza non mi esprimo. Evito perché so che poi esce il termine negazionista e mi girano i coglioni


Ho capito, ok

Io non so se un bel giorno arriverà qualcuno che ti potrà dare tutte le garanzie che chiedi.

Non entro i prossimi anni, quanto meno

In ogni caso tu sei già immunizzata


----------



## Marjanna (23 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono sconcertato..
> 
> Ma insomma.. Basta una conoscenza di chi ha visto diagnosticata una malattia rara, al quale vien detto che purtroppo su quella malattia non c'è ricerca
> 
> ...


Ovvio.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Novembre 2020)

Tutti vaccinati .... Diventerà obbligatorio , come con i bambini che devono andare a scuola ... Vuoi lavorare devi essere vaccinato  ....


----------



## oriente70 (23 Novembre 2020)

Covid, Crisanti a Sky TG24 sul vaccino: 'Rendere pubblici dati'. VIDEO
					

Leggi su Sky TG24 l'articolo Covid, Crisanti a Sky TG24 sul vaccino: 'Non cambio idea: rendere pubblici i dati'. VIDEO




					tg24.sky.it


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito, ok
> 
> Io non so se un bel giorno arriverà qualcuno che ti potrà dare tutte le garanzie che chiedi.
> 
> ...


Ripeto che è un discorso che non c’entra con me e il fatto di avere gli anticorpi.
I miei figli sono maggiorenni e sceglieranno per loro. Certo che fosse per me non si vaccinerebbero, ora. 
Mio marito non ha intenzione di vaccinarsi per ora 
Per mia madre stesso discorso che vale per i miei figli, per ora 
Il “ per ora” è la parte fondamentale del mio discorso 
Non ho chiesto certezze ma il tempo di valutare se il gioco vale la candela si.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Tutti vaccinati .... Diventerà obbligatorio , come con i bambini che devono andare a scuola ... Vuoi lavorare devi essere vaccinato  ....


Hanno ripetuto più volte che non sarà obbligatorio
Ribadito anche oggi da Conte. Consigliato non obbligatorio


----------



## brenin (23 Novembre 2020)

Non sappiamo quanto durerà il periodo di immunità, non sappiamo quando e come verranno poi fatti i controlli per vedere se l'immunità è ancora attiva , non hanno reso pubblici tutti i dati inerenti alle tre fasi per arrivare alla vendita del vaccino, ma non pensano che potrebbe crearsi una situazione disastrosa ? Milioni di vaccinati che si riterranno immuni ( meentre potrebbero non esserlo ), comportamenti irreponsabili adesso, figuriamoci poi.... che certezze ci possono - oggi - dare ? Nessuna. E per i bambini cosa penseranno di fare ? Non hanno saputo gestire la seconda ondata, come faranno poi ? Ma quello poco conta, l'importante è assicurare al popolino il cenone di Natale, e poi il capodanno, e magari anche una bella sciata , ma che vuoi che sia....


----------



## Marjanna (23 Novembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Covid, Crisanti a Sky TG24 sul vaccino: 'Rendere pubblici dati'. VIDEO
> 
> 
> Leggi su Sky TG24 l'articolo Covid, Crisanti a Sky TG24 sul vaccino: 'Non cambio idea: rendere pubblici i dati'. VIDEO
> ...


Neppure io ho capito l'attacco a Crisanti. Tralaltro ad aprile già si era espresso sui vaccini.
Crisanti non dice nulla di strano. Mi fa più strano che tentino in massa di affondarlo. E già è accaduto dandogli dell'entomologo e altri epiteti. Anzichè usare mezzucci il confronto deve essere sul piano scientifico.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per ora ho un sacco di anticorpi a quanto pare ma anche non ne avessi non mi sfiorerebbe nemmeno il pensiero di farmi vaccinare per diverso tempo.
> Io aspetto sempre di vedere tutti i nostri politici in coda a farsi vaccinare. Poi ci penso


Non so se l'hai già letto, dovresti essere coperta per oltre 6 mesi. Almeno per quanto si sa fino ad ora.








						COVID research: a year of scientific milestones
					

Nature waded through the literature on the coronavirus — and summarized key papers as they appeared.




					www.nature.com


----------



## Marjanna (23 Novembre 2020)

Anche questo è interessante








						Why emergency COVID-vaccine approvals pose a dilemma for scientists
					

Immunizations are speeding towards approval before clinical trials end, but scientists say this could complicate efforts to study long-term effects.




					www.nature.com
				




Pure se non ho capito perchè scrivono che inizieranno da anziani e diabetici, visto che precedente pari si affermi che non sanno come si comporterà negli over 65 e in afroamericani per carenza di partecipanti di tali gruppi (https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-03166-8)


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non so se l'hai già letto, dovresti essere coperta per oltre 6 mesi. Almeno per quanto si sa fino ad ora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dal vaccino ?
E poi? Dopo 6 mesi di rivaccini?


----------



## Marjanna (23 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dal vaccino ?
> E poi? Dopo 6 mesi di rivaccini?


No, non dal vaccino. Memoria immunitaria di SARS-CoV-2


----------



## Nocciola (24 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No, non dal vaccino. Memoria immunitaria di SARS-CoV-2


Non vale per tutti 
La mia collega fatto in modo pesante molto dopo me non ha più un anticorpo 
Non sanno neanche loro


----------



## oriente70 (24 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hanno ripetuto più volte che non sarà obbligatorio
> Ribadito anche oggi da Conte. Consigliato non obbligatorio


Spero . 
Ma intanto , e ne hanno accenatto anche da noi . 








						Proteste a Berlino contro le misure anti-Covid, oltre 100 arresti
					

Proteste a Berlino contro le misure anti-Covid, oltre 100 arresti




					www.huffingtonpost.it


----------



## oriente70 (24 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Neppure io ho capito l'attacco a Crisanti. Tralaltro ad aprile già si era espresso sui vaccini.
> Crisanti non dice nulla di strano. Mi fa più strano che tentino in massa di affondarlo. E già è accaduto dandogli dell'entomologo e altri epiteti. Anzichè usare mezzucci il confronto deve essere sul piano scientifico.


Quello che dice è sacrosanto .... E inattaccabile... E scomodo ..... Blocca il business ..


----------



## Skorpio (24 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ripeto che è un discorso che non c’entra con me e il fatto di avere gli anticorpi.
> I miei figli sono maggiorenni e sceglieranno per loro. Certo che fosse per me non si vaccinerebbero, ora.
> Mio marito non ha intenzione di vaccinarsi per ora
> Per mia madre stesso discorso che vale per i miei figli, per ora
> ...


Certo.. Ma alla fine non è che facevo un discorso personale, mi chiedo davvero cosa realmente aspetti la gente, in generale

Perché se l'orizzonte è un vaccino, oppure una cura efficace e possibilmente da casa per fronteggiare la patologia che ne consegue, e poi subentra la diffidenza.. Ritorno all'uomo che aspetta il tram, e non capisco cosa sta aspettando di preciso.

È chiaro che un lungo periodo di sperimentazione ci attenderà nostro malgrado, non è uno schioccar di dita et voilà, tutto a posto

Ma la sperimentazione c'è su tutto, dal termovalorizzatore al ripetitore della tim

Lo vedi dopo x anni quel che ha prodotto, le magie con uno schioccar di dita e senza lasciar traccia, le faceva solo Gesù


----------



## perplesso (24 Novembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Non sappiamo quanto durerà il periodo di immunità, non sappiamo quando e come verranno poi fatti i controlli per vedere se l'immunità è ancora attiva , non hanno reso pubblici tutti i dati inerenti alle tre fasi per arrivare alla vendita del vaccino, ma non pensano che potrebbe crearsi una situazione disastrosa ? Milioni di vaccinati che si riterranno immuni ( meentre potrebbero non esserlo ), comportamenti irreponsabili adesso, figuriamoci poi.... che certezze ci possono - oggi - dare ? Nessuna. E per i bambini cosa penseranno di fare ? Non hanno saputo gestire la seconda ondata, come faranno poi ? Ma quello poco conta, l'importante è assicurare al popolino il cenone di Natale, e poi il capodanno, e magari anche una bella sciata , ma che vuoi che sia....


per far accettare alle persone un Natale ed un Capodanno blindato, devi essere in grado di assicurare una campagna vaccinale in tempi certi, brevi e con un livello di efficienza giapponese.

alla fine è la stessa storia delle discoteche e dei locali di quest'estate.   non essendo in grado di assumere posizioni chiare e convincenti, si barcamenano scontentando tutti e facendo casino.

alla fine Crisanti non ha mica bestemmiato, scientificamente parlando.   vuol leggere la documentazione clinica prima di farsi iniettare qualunque cosa.    io non potrei fare altrettanto non avendone le competenze, ma sicuramente prima di offrire il braccio chiederei un parere a qualcuno che sappia rispondermi e darmi le garanzie necessarie.

detto questo, accodarsi a quella demente di Ursula senza rendersi conto ad esempio che l'Italia non è attrezzata per gestire un vaccino da conservare a -80° è coerente con l'jncapacità di questo governo.


----------



## brenin (24 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> per far accettare alle persone un Natale ed un Capodanno blindato, devi essere in grado di assicurare una campagna vaccinale in tempi certi, brevi e con un livello di efficienza giapponese.
> 
> alla fine è la stessa storia delle discoteche e dei locali di quest'estate.   non essendo in grado di assumere posizioni chiare e convincenti, si barcamenano scontentando tutti e facendo casino.
> 
> ...


Concordo su tutta la linea. I parametri fissati dall'OMS ( ho postato la loro pagina  ) sono assolutamente vaghi. Resto dell'idea che a tanti di noi serva una forte dose di educazione civica e comportamentale. Leggasi l'articolo che segue :

https://milano.repubblica.it/cronac...i_-275572961/?ref=RHTP-BH-I274746038-P1-S8-T1


----------



## Marjanna (24 Novembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quello che dice è sacrosanto .... E inattaccabile... E scomodo ..... Blocca il business ..


Più che altro blocca il "tener buone" tutte le persone che son lì che aspettano.
Mi sembra sia stata rimandata alla categoria medico scientifica una parte di quanto è polica.
Poi non è che Crisanti sia un ribelle sovversivo, si esprime per le sue competenze.
Mi auguro che tutto questo sia per accettare il Natale blindato, e non prorogare aiuti che ad un certo punto spariranno nel dimenticatoio, un po' come gli aiuti ai terremotati. Non che non ci saranno, nella carta, magari persi nei meandri di un burocrazia senza uscita.

Non so se sai cosa è venuto fuori in America, con scienziati licenziati perchè si rifiutavano di negare i cambiamenti climatici, persone messe al posto di altre perchè accettavano di dire quanto non era scienza.
Trump è stato curato dal covid, ma non come le comuni persone.








						Capua: "La cura anti Covid per Trump costa un milione, questa non è medicina per tutti"
					

Capua: "La cura anti Covid per Trump costa un milione, questa non è medicina per tutti"




					www.huffingtonpost.it
				



Ciò che afferma la Capua a me appare abbastanza evidente e scontato, la cura per il presidente, non so come persone comuni possano guardare ad un presidente, o a qualsiasi altro politico o imprenditore milionario, come fosse un vicino di casa.


----------



## ipazia (24 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti dirò che sono anch' io piuttosto perplesso, in effetti non stiamo parlando dei fantomatici vaccini russi, le grandi multinazionali occidentali del farmaco non credo si vogliano impegolare con class actions sapendo di aver fatto cazzate.
> Per contro rifletto sempre su quel carrozzone inattendibile che è l' OMS e sulle esperienze già vissute dalla gente per cose giudicate inizialmente del tutto innocue tipo l'eternit e il glifosato.
> Capisco che un vaccino sia un'altra faccenda, che indurre una risposta immunitaria non sia certamente alla stregua di produrre una sostanza, ma sai, un po' di timore....
> Riflettevo sul fatto che viene presentato come l'unica uscita dal problema, ecco. E magari chi lo dice ci ha pure ragione.(?)


Già.

A me piace la scienza e la tecnica.
E mi piace per dei motivi ben precisi.

NON è un atto di fede, bensì è un sistema di fatti analizzati e trasformati in dati attraverso la rielaborazione dell'errore.
E' capacità di confronto anche acceso ma aperto ed esplicito che non si nasconde, è avere il coraggio di prendere una posizione e portarla avanti individuando quando con chi e come discuterla. Assumendosene le responsabilità.

Non funziona sui sentimenti e neppure sulle opinioni personali.
Non funziona sul vissuto esperienziale singolo.

Soprattutto è replicabile.
Si basa sull'etica - nella sua accezione propria -, e non sulla morale.

E' frutto di ricerca e non di spinta impulsiva in risposta ai bisogni emozionali del momento o del contesto.
Non cerca risposte, ma le trasforma in domande per proseguire nell'incognita. (pensa in tutto questo come si colloca l'assurda ricerca di stabilità e sicurezza che caratterizza questo tempo).

Partendo da questi presupposti, io guardo la questione farmacologica.
Se parliamo di farmaci, *uscendo dalla morale (e dalla propaganda) della sicurezza*, è evidente che siamo tutti cavie di un esperimento. (per ogni farmaco)
E non è possibile sia diversamente, ad ora. (anche se stanno evolvendo le ricerche riguardanti la cura personalizzata. Ma sarà lunga).
Non mi tocca emotivamente questa cosa.
E' un fatto e come tale lo assumo ogni qualvolta utilizzo un farmaco o mi sottopongo ad analisi.
I medici sbagliano e nell'errore affinano le cure. Non può che esser così.
Usano i cadaveri per imparare *dei* vivi (e pensa all'assurda indicazione ad inizio pandemia quando hanno vietato le autopsie).

Tutto questo lo considero semplicemente esser parte di un sistema complesso.

MA.
A riguardo non faccio atti di fede.

Nello stesso modo mi muovo riguardo il vaccino.
E i vaccini in generale. 
A quanto ho letto l'unico virus debellato tramite vaccino è il vaiolo 
https://www.huffingtonpost.it/entry...-sparire-il-virus_it_5fba2b2cc5b68ca87f7c124d 

Quel che io osservo è la richiesta di un atto di fede. (oltre che una ipotesi consolatoria). 
(*non apertamente nel vaccino, fra l'altro, ma al vaccino come soluzione VELOCE per un ritorno alla sicurezza e alla normalità *- e questo mi sa invece di gran presa per il culo)
Da parte della politica, che a sua volta tenta di rispondere alle richieste di una popolazione che, come scrivevo in un altro post, non è in grado di posticipare il rinforzo.

Come i bambini...se fai il bravo (ti vaccini), ti do la caramella (torneremo a correre nei prati - e sulle spiagge affollate - e ad abbracciarci e baciarci...yeahh). Andrà tutto bene  peccato che il futuro non si costruisca nel futuro, ma nel presente.

E, tecnicamente, affermo che anche con i bambini questo metodo è profondamente disfunzionale se l'obiettivo è costruire motivazione.
Se invece l'obiettivo è avere un controllo a termine - creando la dipendenza dal rinforzo - allora è funzionalissimo.

Negli adulti scatena ulteriori dinamiche, l'epica dell'eroismo, il sacrificio, la propria unicità offerta in dono, piuttosto che la negazione, il rifiuto.
(sono tutte dinamiche equivalenti. Differenti risposte alla stessa identica domanda. Due facce della stessa medaglia).

..."instant gratification takes too long", era una battuta negli anni 80 e neppure di un qualche studioso.
Ma ha descritto in modo piuttosto preciso il tempo che sarebbe venuto allora, che altro non è che il tempo che viviamo ora.

E quella gratificazione è alla base di una struttura economica globale.
Quindi non può esser demolita.

Cosa comporterebbe demolirla dal punto di vista dell'economia?
Pensa ad  amazon che ha costruito il suo impero sulla velocità della consegna.
I sistemi di tracking. La velocità della soddisfazione.

Ecco. Io non so nulla di vaccini.
Ma leggo le dinamiche che girano intorno.
E semplicemente preferisco chi mi presenta cose in termini scientifici.

Di questi vaccini so che i grandi capi han venduto le azioni con un tempismo perfetto.
Di questi vaccini per ora stanno parlando le aziende.

Quindi, fino ai dati e fino a quando io non leggo un serio confronto a riguardo (e non su fb o similari ma su riviste scientifiche e di settore) mi sospendo.

Non sono neppure interessata alla polemica economia-salute.
Ritengo che la salute sia da tempo sottoposta all'economia.
E va benissimo se l'economia permette una evoluzione e strumenti sempre più elaborati.
Ma controllo l'equilibrio con cui si muove la dinamica fra le due.

Trovo piuttosto deludente che ancora non si riesca a fare un discorso a lungo termine sulla necessità di cambiare profondamente il nostro stile di vita. Che di nuovo venga venduta l'illusione che tutto resterà immutato.
A caro prezzo fra l'altro...lidl però insegna a riguardo...


----------



## oriente70 (24 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Più che altro blocca il "tener buone" tutte le persone che son lì che aspettano.
> Mi sembra sia stata rimandata alla categoria medico scientifica una parte di quanto è polica.
> Poi non è che Crisanti sia un ribelle sovversivo, si esprime per le sue competenze.
> Mi auguro che tutto questo sia per accettare il Natale blindato, e non prorogare aiuti che ad un certo punto spariranno nel dimenticatoio, un po' come gli aiuti ai terremotati. Non che non ci saranno, nella carta, magari persi nei meandri di un burocrazia senza uscita.
> ...


Anche qui in Italia vengono rimosse le persone scomode , ricorda chi ha fatto le ferie in Sardegna e poi si è curato a Milano .
Il problema è il non saper gestire la malattia  con le priorità della gente  e nella speranza del vaccino  che probabilmente è farà la fine del recovery found .


----------



## Marjanna (24 Novembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Anche qui in Italia vengono rimosse le persone scomode , ricorda chi ha fatto le ferie in Sardegna e poi si è curato a Milano .
> Il problema è il non saper gestire la malattia  con le priorità della gente  e nella speranza del vaccino  che probabilmente è farà la fine del recovery found .


La gestione della malattia, perlomeno quella che si manifesta nella forma peggiore, è in mano al nostro personale ospedaliero. E non dico di sventolar le bandiere da "eroi" -che ad una certa suona anche ridicolo, nel senso che se fossi un medico sai che me ne faccio che mi dai dell'eroe- ma neppure fregarsene totalmente.
Chi conosce qualcuno che lavora in ospedale sa che stanno facendo turni massacranti, senza un giorno di riposo (spesso devono ricoprire anche i turni di chi si ammala, di chi si contagia). A casa porta la mascherina per paura di infettare i loro cari (anche se sono bambini), e vanno avanti così da mesi. Altro che panettoni e sci.


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo virus si è fatto troppi nemici (per così dire) in troppe parti del. Mondo, e troppo rapidamente, di inizio 2021 ne parlano da un pezzo
> 
> Poi è chiaro.. Chi produce vaccini non sono società benefiche di mutua assistenza, ma questo da sempre e su tutto.
> 
> ...


Si chiama caga.
Quando si tratta di mettersi in gioco in prima persona è abbastanza determinante nelle scelte.
Tra i miei amici i meno disposti a farsi vaccinare sono ricercatori in campo farmaceutico e medico.
I più disposti economisti ed ingegneri, entusiasti di poter riprendere la vita di prima.
Mia moglie, chimica farmaceutica, che a suo tempo un po' di laboratorio l'ha fatto, ha risposto con un "Non ci penso neanche.".
Io dico che tanto non si sa neanche se sarà funzionale al contenimento dell'epidemia.
Il prossimo anno lo passeremo testando i vari vaccini su campioni di volontari, restando sempre in lockdown.
Se uno dei vari vaccini dovesse risultare funzionale, nel 2022 o nel 2023 dovremo vaccinare un buon 75% della popolazione.
Non sarà gratis, comunque.
Il problema è arrivarci al 2022...



Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo peccato che ci vogliono anni si solito per approvare e ora invece in meno di uno siamo pronti
> Mia mamma ha 80 anni spero che non venga obbligata a farlo e che possa decidere di aspettare


A 80 anni non so neppure quanto possa essere efficace.
Saranno testati sugli anziani delle RSA, che tanto sono destinati in maggior percentuale di altri a morire per Covid.



oriente70 ha detto:


> Anche qui in Italia vengono rimosse le persone scomode , ricorda chi ha fatto le ferie in Sardegna e poi si è curato a Milano .
> Il problema è il non saper gestire la malattia  con le priorità della gente  e nella speranza del vaccino  che probabilmente è farà la fine del recovery found .


Beh, se dai un obiettivo le persone si concentrano su quello.
Si parla di vaccino, ma si evita di discutere di interventi strutturali sulla sanità, sulla gestione della tracciatura, che potrebbe essere decisamente efficace per proseguire la vita di sempre in attesa dei tempi tecnici adeguati per una vaccinazione di massa, sulle cure, sulla gestione della sanità territoriale...
Insomma, questo vaccino uno scopo l'ha ottenuto: distrarre.



Marjanna ha detto:


> La gestione della malattia, perlomeno quella che si manifesta nella forma peggiore, è in mano al nostro personale ospedaliero. E non dico di sventolar le bandiere da "eroi" -che ad una certa suona anche ridicolo, nel senso che se fossi un medico sai che me ne faccio che mi dai dell'eroe- ma neppure fregarsene totalmente.
> Chi conosce qualcuno che lavora in ospedale sa che stanno facendo turni massacranti, senza un giorno di riposo (spesso devono ricoprire anche i turni di chi si ammala, di chi si contagia). A casa porta la mascherina per paura di infettare i loro cari (anche se sono bambini), e vanno avanti così da mesi. Altro che panettoni e sci.


E manco gli rinnovano il contratto...



Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo capisco, devi ulteriormente augurarti che tutti non la vedano come te, perché sennò tra 18 anni, al 438 esimo vaccino dopo che li altri 437 non li ha assunti nessuno , sono ancora tutti lì che aspettano


Dai Skorpio, sai bene che non funziona così e che noi non abbiamo alcun potere decisionale, a parte esprimere opinioni ad cazzum sia FB.
Se uno dei vari vaccini disponibili risulterà efficace per il contenimento della pandemia e non avrà fatto strage nel frattempo, diventerà obbligatorio come certificazione per accedere a determinati servizi.
E' facoltativo perché non sanno se funziona e quali effetti può avere sulla popolazione nel medio termine.
Li vuoi pagare tu i rimborsi per eventuali class action contro lo Stato?
I volontari firmeranno una dispensa per responsabilità.
In fin dei conti già ora ci sono le vaccinazioni obbligatorie senza le quali non puoi mandare i tuoi figli a scuola.
Sarà esattamente la stessa cosa.
Solo tra un anno o poco più, sempre che il vaccino abbia avuto effetti positivi nel frattempo.
Che se invece non fa un cazzo, i soldi lo stato non li tira fuori...



brenin ha detto:


> Ma come mai dopo 40 anni ancora non sono riusciti a trovare un vaccino per l'aids ed ora, in nemmeno un anno, sono già pronti per il covid ?
> E nessuno parla dei bambini ( in età pediatrica ), e nezsuno parla dei tempi necessari di attesa prima di passare alle vaccinazioni di massa.....
> Perchè tutta questa fretta ? Perchè tutti i canoni e le tempistiche  non sono state rispettate ?
> Bisognerebbe trovare un vaccino anche per i comportamenti " bizzarri " di tanti nostri compatrioti allora.....


Perché è un'emergenza e il vaccino sicuramente conforta le persone.
Non puoi dire che sarà pronto tra 4 o 5 anni come richiederebbe un normale iter.
O che non si sa se funziona.
Perché nel frattempo crei panico.
Stiamo da 9 mesi andando avanti ad aspettative.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Anche questo è interessante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diciamo che ho letto alcuni commenti abbastanza sdegnati di chi è nel settore per come hanno gestito i panel.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Dal vaccino ?
> E poi? Dopo 6 mesi di rivaccini?


No. Il vaccino non funziona in maniera tradizionale con un virus inattivo.
Cito:
"Un *vaccino a RNA* o *vaccino a mRNA* è un nuovo tipo di vaccino che inserisce frammenti di mRNA n*elle cellule umane, che vengono riprogrammate* per produrre antigeni di organismi patogeni (ad esempio spike virali) o antigeni tumorali, che poi stimolano una risposta immunitaria adattativa.[1]

La molecola di mRNA è solitamente contenuta in un mezzo per la somministrazione di farmaci, come le nanoparticelle lipidiche, per proteggere i fragili filamenti di mRNA e favorire la loro entrata nelle cellule umane.[2][3] La fragilità della molecola di mRNA richiede una distribuzione nella catena del freddo e conservazione a bassa temperatura, e può compromettere l'efficacia effettiva a causa di dosaggi inadeguati.[1][4]

I vantaggi dei vaccini a RNA rispetto ai vaccini proteici tradizionali includono velocità e costi di produzione e *l'induzione dell'immunità cellulare e dell'immunità umorale.*"ù

Se questa roba funzionasse e non fosse troppo rischiosa potrebbe essere l'ideale per tante altre patologie.
Potrebbe servire anche per il tumore.
Dal momento che si sta facendo ricerca ora per individuare una familiarità per il cancro, si potrebbe pensare a un vaccino per limitarne lo sviluppo nei soggetti a rischio.
Ovviamente lo sapremo in un futuro.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dai Skorpio, sai bene che non funziona così e che noi non abbiamo alcun potere decisionale, a parte esprimere opinioni ad cazzum sia FB.
> Se uno dei vari vaccini disponibili risulterà efficace per il contenimento della pandemia e non avrà fatto strage nel frattempo, diventerà obbligatorio come certificazione per accedere a determinati servizi.
> E' facoltativo perché non sanno se funziona e quali effetti può avere sulla popolazione nel medio termine.
> Li vuoi pagare tu i rimborsi per eventuali class action contro lo Stato?
> ...


Infatti io non penso a un discorso di obbligatorietà, figuriamoci 
Che poi ci sarà da vedere appunto la effettiva disponibilità 

Penso più in generale a cosa si aspetta ognuno di noi che accada 

Penso all'orizzonte individuale di pensiero 

Perché se si spera di accendere un giorno la tv e sentire la notizia che il virus è in fuga verso nettuno, questo non avverrà 

Io so cosa aspetto, una svolta per uscire da questa impasse
1 il vaccino 
Oppure
2 una cura efficace per chi si ammala

Poi.. A acque calme si faranno tutti gli studi e approfondimenti di prospettiva 

Quando c'è un incendio per colpa dell'impianto elettrico, la priorità è spegnere l'incendio 

Dopo (a incendio spento) si ragiona su come va fatto l'impianto elettrico. Dopo

Non mentre l'incendio brucia tutto

Quindi.. Se si è qui in attesa di una svolta per uscire dalla impasse, e la svolta arriva (il vaccino) mi chiedo cosa aspetta chi oggi dice "non lo faccio" (è ha diritto a rifiutarsi) 

Mi chiedo cosa stia aspettando, nel suo intimo


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non so se sai cosa è venuto fuori in America, con scienziati licenziati perchè si rifiutavano di negare i cambiamenti climatici, persone messe al posto di altre perchè accettavano di dire quanto non era scienza.
> a.


Noi al CNR abbiamo lo stesso problema.
Ho un amico ricercatore all'interno. Le pressioni politiche  (PD) sono enormi.


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti io non penso a un discorso di obbligatorietà, figuriamoci
> Che poi ci sarà da vedere appunto la effettiva disponibilità
> 
> Penso più in generale a cosa si aspetta ognuno di noi che accada
> ...


Tutti si aspettano la soluzione gratuita.
Continuo a sostenerlo da tempo.
Ci sarà invece chi pagherà più di altri e chi poco o nulla, e altri che guadagneranno.
Ovviamente nessuno vuole pagare più degli altri.
Tanti hanno caga di un vaccino che non si sa se funziona e su cui devono essere fatte ancora valutazioni sugli effetti collaterali, nel medio e lungo termine.
I primi che lo testeranno saranno premiati con una libertà maggiore, a fronte dei rischi a cui  decideranno di sottoporsi.
E' anche vero che per un over 80 il rischio di contrarre tumore o una malattia autoimmune dopo 10 anni è del tutto irrilevante rispetto al beneficio di poter vivere liberamente gli ultimi anni di vita.
Infatti si partirà dagli over 80... (con i medici la vedo dura, invece. Forse il fatto di averli spremuti può servire a renderli più propensi ad affrontare il rischio, però... ).
Ai primi di dicembre leggeremo questo piano vaccino.
"Il Piano prevede capitoli su logistica, soggetti da vaccinare, sistema informativo, *gestione delle reazioni avverse*, comunicazione ai cittadini, sorveglianza immunologica."








						Il piano di Speranza  | Vaccino anti-Covid, l’ipotesi di un doppio farmaco - Linkiesta.it
					

Nelle linee guida che il ministro presenterà al Parlamento il 2 dicembre, è prevista la somministrazione di un prodotto diverso se il primo non garantisce l’immunità. Spunta l’ipotesi di un patentino obbligatorio per viaggiare e andare all’estero




					www.linkiesta.it


----------



## Skorpio (25 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti si aspettano la soluzione gratuita.
> Continuo a sostenerlo da tempo.


Ecco, così mi torna. 

Ma di gratuito c'è solo l'amore di Dio

E sono sempre più convinto che c'è tanta sete di Dio in giro


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco, così mi torna.
> 
> Ma di gratuito c'è solo l'amore di Dio
> 
> E sono sempre più convinto che c'è tanta sete di Dio in giro


La vita è una sola. Dio non lo so.
Ogni persona valuterà i rischi/benefici.
In ogni caso stiamo parlando prematuramente.
La scelta se vaccinarci o meno a noi spetterà tra molto tempo. Forse a fine 2021.
Sai quante cose possono accadere in questo lasso di tempo?
Non è che tutto resta immutato, con questo scenario.
L'articolo espone anche un problema non da poco... Se le persone non dovessero avere beneficio da un vaccino, potranno sottoporsi a un altro, di un altro tipo.
Auguri.


----------



## spleen (25 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La gestione della malattia, perlomeno quella che si manifesta nella forma peggiore, è in mano al nostro personale ospedaliero. E non dico di sventolar le bandiere da "eroi" -che ad una certa suona anche ridicolo, nel senso che se fossi un medico sai che me ne faccio che mi dai dell'eroe- ma neppure fregarsene totalmente.
> Chi conosce qualcuno che lavora in ospedale sa che stanno facendo turni massacranti, senza un giorno di riposo (spesso devono ricoprire anche i turni di chi si ammala, di chi si contagia). A casa porta la mascherina per paura di infettare i loro cari (anche se sono bambini), e vanno avanti così da mesi. Altro che panettoni e sci.


Ecco, non sono d’accordo. O meglio, sono d’accordo ma non su proprio tutto.  

(E già mi suona strana sta cosa perché ultimamente le mie conclusioni sembrano un clone delle tue).

Mi servirebbe del tempo per ragionare su tutti gli spunti del tuo messaggio, per ora vorrei solo fare una brevissima riflessione sulla tua fiducia nella scienza e nella tecnologia.

Primariamente penso che contrariamente a quello che dici -sia- un atto di fede nella razionalità. Anche se non è Fede nel senso comune del termine. Credo che tutti in effetti credano in qualcosa, più o meno ciecamente, certo, la tua sicuramente non è una fede cieca. C’è chi crede in se stesso, divinizzandosi, chi nel denaro, chi nell’ amore degli unicorni, chi nel dio degli ebrei e via dicendo.

Del resto i limiti della razionalità pura sono stati già da un pezzo messi in evidenza da pensatori e filosofi dei due secoli che ci precedono.

La mia riflessione verte sulla differenza tra esercizio puro della razionalità che cerca di spiegare mediante replicazione le leggi che governano i fenomeni secondo lo schema causa – effetto e il significato profondo invece della parola ragionevolezza, che si basa sulla ponderazione.

E’ interessante, e qui sono sicuro di sfondare una porta aperta, vedere l’ etimologia della parola ponderazione.

Ecco, devo dire che quel poco di fiducia che sento in me, l’ho nell’esercizio della ragionevolezza e della ponderazione.

E siccome scienza e tecnologia in sé possono essere buone o cattive a seconda della loro applicazione essendo esse una –interpretazione del mondo- non certo il mondo medesimo, auspico per me stesso e per la specie di cui faccio parte sulla terra, che l’uomo trovi la volontà di ponderare.

Perché ponderare è complesso, difficile, senza scorciatoie, scomodo, ma forse è utile ad avvicinarsi nella comprensione de “il vero”, il diamante che sta sullo sfondo e di cui vediamo solo qualche faccia.

Spero di essere riuscito, come spero, a spiegarmi.

Comunque ti ringrazio, sei sempre fonte di stimolo.


----------



## valentina.65 (25 Novembre 2020)

si


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2020)

Una domanda, in generale.
Quante tempo sareste disposti ad andare avanti con questa vita?
Se il vaccino dovesse rivelarsi inadeguato cosa vorreste, a quel punto?


----------



## brenin (25 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, non sono d’accordo. O meglio, sono d’accordo ma non su proprio tutto.
> 
> (E già mi suona strana sta cosa perché ultimamente le mie conclusioni sembrano un clone delle tue).
> 
> ...


Mi associo al tuo pensiero, sottolineamdo che senza ragionevolezza,ponderazione ( e permettimi di aggiungere buon senso ) ben difficilmente si potranno raggiungere gli obiettivi previsti ( per la cui determinazione è indispensabile, secondo me, proprio le ragioni da te addotte ).


----------



## brenin (25 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Una domanda, in generale.
> Quante tempo sareste disposti ad andare avanti con questa vita?
> Se il vaccino dovesse rivelarsi inadeguato cosa vorreste, a quel punto?


Potrà sembrarti una risposta banale, ma vorrei sapere la verità , cioè la situazione reale,  solo allora potrei tirare delle conclusioni. Perchè sono convinto che sino ad adesso ci abbiano nascosto molte cose.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, non sono d’accordo. O meglio, sono d’accordo ma non su proprio tutto.
> 
> (E già mi suona strana sta cosa perché ultimamente le mie conclusioni sembrano un clone delle tue).
> 
> ...


Ciao @spleen hai quotato il mio messaggio. Però ho il dubbio che fosse in risposta al messaggio di @ipazia 
O no? Chiedo


----------



## spleen (26 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> A me piace la scienza e la tecnica.
> E mi piace per dei motivi ben precisi.
> ...


Ecco, non sono d’accordo. O meglio, sono d’accordo ma non su proprio tutto.  

(E già mi suona strana sta cosa perché ultimamente le mie conclusioni sembrano un clone delle tue).

Mi servirebbe del tempo per ragionare su tutti gli spunti del tuo messaggio, per ora vorrei solo fare una brevissima riflessione sulla tua fiducia nella scienza e nella tecnologia.

Primariamente penso che contrariamente a quello che dici -sia- un atto di fede nella razionalità. Anche se non è Fede nel senso comune del termine. Credo che tutti in effetti credano in qualcosa, più o meno ciecamente, certo, la tua sicuramente non è una fede cieca. C’è chi crede in se stesso, divinizzandosi, chi nel denaro, chi nell’ amore degli unicorni, chi nel dio degli ebrei e via dicendo.

Del resto i limiti della razionalità pura sono stati già da un pezzo messi in evidenza da pensatori e filosofi dei due secoli che ci precedono.

La mia riflessione verte sulla differenza tra esercizio puro della razionalità che cerca di spiegare mediante replicazione le leggi che governano i fenomeni secondo lo schema causa – effetto e il significato profondo invece della parola ragionevolezza, che si basa sulla ponderazione.

E’ interessante, e qui sono sicuro di sfondare una porta aperta, vedere l’ etimologia della parola ponderazione.

Ecco, devo dire che quel poco di fiducia che sento in me, l’ho nell’esercizio della ragionevolezza e della ponderazione.

E siccome scienza e tecnologia in sé possono essere buone o cattive a seconda della loro applicazione essendo esse una –interpretazione del mondo- non certo il mondo medesimo, auspico per me stesso e per la specie di cui faccio parte sulla terra, che l’uomo trovi la volontà di ponderare.

Perché ponderare è complesso, difficile, senza scorciatoie, scomodo, ma forse è utile ad avvicinarsi nella comprensione de “il vero”, il diamante che sta sullo sfondo e di cui vediamo solo qualche faccia.

Spero di essere riuscito, come spero, a spiegarmi.

Comunque ti ringrazio, sei sempre fonte di stimolo.


----------



## spleen (26 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ciao @spleen hai quotato il mio messaggio. Però ho il dubbio che fosse in risposta al messaggio di @ipazia
> O no? Chiedo


Si hai ragione, stavo di fretta, mi scuso per il refuso.


----------



## andrea53 (26 Novembre 2020)

Prima di tutto il carrozzone dell'OMS dovrebbe fare in modo che fossero TASSATIVAMENTE vietati i mercati "umidi" dove si vendono animali selvatici vivi,  che vengono uccisi (barbaramente) sul posto. Così diffusi in Estremo Oriente, senza le minime norme igieniche, dove il sangue e la merda di pipistrelli, pangolini, scimmie scorrono nei rivoli dei pavimenti. Poi dovremmo rivedere il nostro rapporto con la natura e almeno mitigare gli allevamenti intensivi, in tutto il mondo. E poi sarebbe bene riflettere sulla natura totalitaria di Paesi come la Cina, che per mesi ha potuto tenere nascosto il problema, arrestando i medici che volevano diffondere la notizia. Se si fosse intervenuti in tempo, non saremmo arrivati a questo punto. In una democrazia i medici avrebbero parlato. Queste sono le radici del problema, non i sospetti complotti o le convenienze delle Aziende Farmaceutiche. Una dose di vaccino costa pochi euro, una degenza in terapia intensiva, invece, ne costa migliaia  al giorno. Io mi sono candidato per la sperimentazione, mi è stato risposto che per la mia fascia di età erano al competo (  ) e quindi mi rassegnerò a farlo non appena possibile. Questo è il più grande guaio capitato alle generazioni del dopoguerra. Poi si può discutere di tutto il resto, incluso il sesso degli angeli.


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, non sono d’accordo. O meglio, sono d’accordo ma non su proprio tutto.
> 
> (E già mi suona strana sta cosa perché ultimamente le mie conclusioni sembrano un clone delle tue).
> 
> ...


Ciao! grazie a te, come al solito 

E per fortuna non sei d'accordo, è il modo migliore per creare le condizioni per allargare l'osservazione e per introdurre nuove variabili. 

*Atto di fede* è l'atto cosciente e consapevole della persona che decide di credere ad un fatto indimostrabile e di per sé non evidente, perchè considera degni di fiducia uno o più testimoni che hanno raccontato un certo avvenimento o per l'autorità di chi enuncia quel fatto.

E' un argomento complesso, questo. 

Lo sintetizzo, per quanto mi riguarda, nel fatto che se proprio di fede posso parlare io ho fede nei fatti. Nelle prove.
Ma anche qui, ho fede nei fatti non in termini assoluti, ma solo finchè non comparirà un fatto ulteriore a disconfermarli. 

Forse potrei dire che ho fede nell'impermanenza? 

Per certo, non ho fede nell'autorità. 
Non ho fede nelle persone. 
Non ho fede neppure in me. 
Nei termini di un atto di fede. 

Ed è in questi termini che affermo che non faccio atti di fede, ma mi sospendo e attendo i fatti. (nella piena consapevolezza che saranno disconfermati mano a mano che la Conoscenza ne aggiungerà strada facendo). 

Per questo motivo a "razionalità" sostituirei "logica". 
E non esattamente nei termini aristotelici (il terzo escluso) ma in termini eraclitei (antidialettica) che include il terzo escluso, sostituendo il principio di non contraddizione con quello di complementare contradditorietà. 

Eraclito lo diceva con "nello stesso fiume scendiamo e non scendiamo, siamo e non siamo". 

(e anche qui si aprirebbe un OT enorme...pensa soltanto al principio di Godel che assume il fatto che di un sistema logico si può dimostrare completezza solo nella dimostrazione della sua incompletezza...ma andremmo veramente fuori tema )

Il ponderare, per me riguarda il sospendersi a cui ho fatto riferimento nel post che hai quotato. 
Osservare, avendo ben chiaro in testa il principio di indeterminazione.

E attraverso la logica, non con la razionalità pura che come giustamente sottolinei sta mostrando e mostrerà ancora, tutti i suoi limiti.

Questo intendevo con il mio precedente post, fondamentalmente. 

non mi è sufficiente che arrivi l'autorità di turno a dirmi "vai così che va bene". 
Che l'autorità sia il politico, il rappresentante scientifico, lo scienziato. 

La mia valutazione si basa sui fatti, in questo caso sui dati. 

Tutto il discorso sul vaccinarsi oppure no, in questo momento non ha fondamento.
Se non che per le aziende, per la politica, per il governo della massa. Facendola semplice. 

E, lo ammetto, per pregiudizio, in queste forme di aggregazione umana, non ho la minima fede. 

Quindi aspetto di vedere i dati. 

L'esperimento ci sarà comunque. 
E non è possibile diversamente. 

L'altro aspetto che aspetto di vedere è la chiarezza della valutazione dei risultati dell'esperimento. 

Detto questo, il fatto che tutti questi aspetti non vengano esplicitati ma vengano lasciati impliciti non accresce sicuramente la mia fiducia. 
Ma anzi. 

E, per la mia impostazione, non essendo la fiducia data a priori ma necessaria di prove.

Per chiudere, in questi termini mi piace la scienza. 
Si muove per prove ed errori. 
Si basa sui fatti. 
Considerando i fatti stessi sottoposti a indeterminazione e caduta.


----------



## andrea53 (26 Novembre 2020)

Comunque assegnare un "patentino" di vaccinato mi pare il minimo, per avere libero accesso a trasporti, servizi e luoghi pubblici. Gli altri si accomoderanno in appositi spazi, come avviene per i fumatori. Anche pensando ai tanti immunodepressi che non potranno accedere al vaccino e per i quali un contagio potrebbe essere letale. Magari inflitto da qualche intelligentone Novax
...


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2020)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Prima di tutto il carrozzone dell'OMS *dovrebbe fare in modo che fossero TASSATIVAMENTE vietati i mercati "umidi" dove si vendono animali selvatici vivi,  che vengono uccisi (barbaramente) sul posto*. Così diffusi in Estremo Oriente, senza le minime norme igieniche, dove il sangue e la merda di pipistrelli, pangolini, scimmie scorrono nei rivoli dei pavimenti. *Poi dovremmo rivedere il nostro rapporto con la natura e almeno mitigare gli allevamenti intensivi, in tutto il mondo.* E poi sarebbe bene riflettere sulla natura totalitaria di Paesi come la Cina, che per mesi ha potuto tenere nascosto il problema, arrestando i medici che volevano diffondere la notizia. Se si fosse intervenuti in tempo, non saremmo arrivati a questo punto. In una democrazia i medici avrebbero parlato. Queste sono le radici del problema, non i sospetti complotti o le convenienze delle Aziende Farmaceutiche. Una dose di vaccino costa pochi euro, una degenza in terapia intensiva, invece, ne costa migliaia  al giorno. Io mi sono candidato per la sperimentazione, mi è stato risposto che per la mia fascia di età erano al competo (  ) e quindi mi rassegnerò a farlo non appena possibile. Questo è il più grande guaio capitato alle generazioni del dopoguerra. Poi si può discutere di tutto il resto, incluso il sesso degli angeli.


Mi piace la tua riflessione!

Hai trovato nei canali ufficiali qualche riflessione a riguardo?

Non riflessione teorica intendo eh.
Ma riflessione che porti ad una forma qualsiasi di progettualità riguardo il cambio di stile di vita?

io, per ora, sto leggendo dell'importanza del tornare alla vita di prima.

Ristoranti aperitivi e bar (e quindi allevamenti intensivi, coltivazioni industriali, sfruttamento dei territori, penetrazione incontrollata delle nicchie ecologiche e tuttala questione del trasporto) vacanze (e quindi di nuovo spostamenti di massa, invasione di territori, edilizia, sfruttamento territoriale)
e ora, visto che siamo in inverno lo sci e il natale (parentesi da riempire a piacere). Etc etc ...

Da qualche parte ritrovi una progettualità sulle necessità di un cambiamento degli stili di vita?
Una discussione almeno, mi potrei anche accontentare, in sedi decisionali.

E in tutto questo, il vaccino è presentato come il principe azzurro che giunge sul cavallo bianco vestito di una sfavillante armatura...e bacerà la principessa che si sveglierà sorridente...e vissero tutti felici e contenti (e per prima cosa, una bella festa di corte!! magari con qualche cibo esotico a celebrare l'evento).


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2020)

Guarda che estinguere il turismo porterebbe lo stesso alla desertificazione di taaaanti territori.

e nessuno stile di vita può cambiare, quando ogni 5 terrestri uno è cinese, uno è indiano e nessuno dei 2 se ne frega altamente dell'ambiente e di tutto il contorno


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Guarda che *estinguere il turismo* porterebbe lo stesso alla desertificazione di taaaanti territori.
> 
> e *nessuno stile di vita può cambiare*, quando ogni 5 terrestri uno è cinese, uno è indiano e nessuno dei 2 se ne frega altamente dell'ambiente e di tutto il contorno


ehhh?????

ok.

caso chiuso.

Il prossimo?


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ehhh?????
> 
> ok.
> 
> ...


tu vuoi cambiare lo stile di vita di chi rappresenta un infinitesimo della popolazione mondiale quando il 40% della popolazione mondiale non solo se ne sbatte, ma soprattutto è causa dell'attuale situazione.

direi che stai parlando di nulla


----------



## andrea53 (26 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi piace la tua riflessione!
> 
> Hai trovato nei canali ufficiali qualche riflessione a riguardo?
> 
> ...


Io purtroppo ho visto dei compagni di scuola, al tempo in cui frequentavo le scuole elementari, con braccia e gambe lese irrimediabilmente dalla poliomielite (quelli più fortunati, che sopravvivevano). Mi ricordo di mia mamma, quando mi portava in Ospedale alle visite pediatriche, quando mi indicava da lontano il reparto coi bambini serrati nei polmoni d'acciaio. Ho ascoltato i racconti di mia nonna sui tempi della spagnola. Sarebbe stato meglio se fossi nato più tardi, in un tempo come questo, in cui roba come Polio e Vaiolo sono diventati un ricordo. Forse apprezzerei meno i vaccini. Non saranno stat dei Principi Azzurri, ma se oggi non ci sono madri che temono che i loro figli si sveglino un giorno paralitici, bisognerà pur ringraziare qualcuno, senza inutili sarcasmi.  Che serva tutto questo da lezione, ad essere più umili nei confronti della Terra che ci ospita, visto che non esiste un Pianeta B. Comunque bar, ristoranti, parlo di quelli di qualità, sostengono le filiere alimentari più sofisticate. Gli allevamenti intensivi riforniscono soprattutto la grande distribuzione, per non parlare dei distributori di cibo spazzatura. Bar e ristoranti danno lavoro a una lunga catena di lavoratori e servizi. tutto si tiene e non si può parlare di un singolo settore senza pensare quanti altri ne vengono coinvolti. Poi, se pensate che il virus provenga da un qualche laboratorio o che sia una specie di punizione divina per farci ritornare alla sana arcadia in cui giravano le pestilenze, ci si contagiava in chiesa o nelle processioni e si viveva in media tra i trenta e i quarant'anni, no grazie. Andate pure, ma senza di me.


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2020)

I discorsi sull'essere umili verso madre terra mi troveranno d'accordo quando vedrò qualcuno andarli a fare in India e Cina.

al momento aspetto con favore l'arrivo di un vaccino, ma aderisco anche alla posizione di Crisanti.  prima di farmi iniettare qualsiasi cosa, fatemi capire che c'è dentro.   poi il braccio lo porgo volentieri.


----------



## andrea53 (26 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> I discorsi sull'essere umili verso madre terra mi troveranno d'accordo quando vedrò qualcuno andarli a fare in India e Cina.
> 
> al momento aspetto con favore l'arrivo di un vaccino, ma aderisco anche alla posizione di Crisanti.  prima di farmi iniettare qualsiasi cosa, fatemi capire che c'è dentro.   poi il braccio lo porgo volentieri.


nessuno predica pentimenti e autoflagellazioni. Ho viaggiato in India e Cina e posso testimoniare che le condizioni igieniche di quei Paesi sono all'origine della gran parte delle epidemie del Secolo passato e del Secolo in corso. Se è troppo chiedere di smettere di squartare al mercato scimmie, pipistrelli e pangolini, senza il rispetto di nessuna norma igienica, allora sono una specie di santone? Escono sangue e merda da quei corpi squartati. In quel pattume i virus mutano. Sars, Hong Kong, Covid. Domandatevi perché arrivano tutti da lì.


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2020)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Io purtroppo ho visto dei compagni di scuola, al tempo in cui frequentavo le scuole elementari, con braccia e gambe lese irrimediabilmente dalla poliomielite (quelli più fortunati, che sopravvivevano). Mi ricordo di mia mamma, quando mi portava in Ospedale alle visite pediatriche, quando mi indicava da lontano il reparto coi bambini serrati nei polmoni d'acciaio. Ho ascoltato i racconti di mia nonna sui tempi della spagnola. Sarebbe stato meglio se fossi nato più tardi, in un tempo come questo, in cui roba come Polio e Vaiolo sono diventati un ricordo. Forse apprezzerei meno i vaccini. Non saranno stat dei Principi Azzurri, ma se oggi non ci sono madri che temono che i loro figli si sveglino un giorno paralitici, bisognerà pur ringraziare qualcuno, senza inutili sarcasmi.  Che serva tutto questo da lezione, ad essere più umili nei confronti della Terra che ci ospita, visto che non esiste un Pianeta B. Comunque bar, ristoranti, parlo di quelli di qualità, sostengono le filiere alimentari più sofisticate. Gli allevamenti intensivi riforniscono soprattutto la grande distribuzione, per non parlare dei distributori di cibo spazzatura. Bar e ristoranti danno lavoro a una lunga catena di lavoratori e servizi. tutto si tiene e non si può parlare di un singolo settore senza pensare quanti altri ne vengono coinvolti. Poi, se pensate che il virus provenga da un qualche laboratorio o che sia una specie di punizione divina per farci ritornare alla sana arcadia in cui giravano le pestilenze, ci si contagiava in chiesa o nelle processioni e si viveva in media tra i trenta e i quarant'anni, no grazie. Andate pure, ma senza di me.



ognuno di noi ha storie tristi da raccontare.
potrei raccontarti di me e la kawasaki per dire...del linfoma di mio padre se preferisci?
Oppure dell'ebola?

ma dubito possa essere interessante nei termini di un discorso generale. 

Se non è chiaro, lo richiarisco.
*Il mio non è un discorso pro o contro vaccino. *

Il mio è un discorso che riguarda la gestione di uno stile di vita sociale che vede SOLO nel vaccino la soluzione a problemi strutturali di cui il vaccino, per suoi limiti, non può occuparsi.
E che in questo modo sta tentando di aggirare i ben altri problemi che riguardano questa le e future pandemie, ossia lo stile di vita.

Stile di vita, organizzazione politica, organizzazione istituzionale, economia, finanza, relazioni fra stati, forme di governo.

Così è più chiaro?

Per chiarire ulteriormente, i complotti per me sono come dio.
E io, come scrivevo, non faccio atti di fede in una autorità che dichiara l'esistenza o l'inesistenza di dio, come dei complotti.

Le malattie d'altro canto sono tutte o quasi, e questo è pensiero antropocentrico, spiegate come causate dall'uomo. (in un pensiero semplice)
Lavoravo ai tempi della gestione e del contenimento e della prevenzione dell'hiv direttamente sul campo (coi contagiati per intenderci) e ne ho sentite di simpatiche.
Ricordo quella madre, per esempio, che vedeva come soluzione alla positività del figlio, un bell'esorcismo risolutore, per rientrare nella grazia divina.
E già allora rimanevo basita di fronte ad un approccio che vede nell'influenza di una forza esterna la soluzione di un problema esternalizzato anch'esso..
(e qualche anno è passato, ma non abbastanza per un cambio radicale di approccio ai fenomeni che ricadono nell'incompreso).

Il riferimento al principe azzurro è sarcasmo rivolto alla comunicazione e all'informazione che sta passando e che è rivolta alla popolazione.

Che è di nuovo in controtendenza rispetto alla *formazione di cittadini consapevoli del peso e della responsabilità* che hanno in una gestione e nel contenimento e nella prevenzione anche di una pandemia. Che di nuovo spinge all'affidarsi ad una qualche forza risolutiva esterna e che non richiede sforzi da parte dei singoli.
Che non richiede prese di responsabilità.

foss'anche soltanto informarsi su da dove viene e in quali condizioni il cibo che ci si ritrova servito sui tavoli del ristorante preferito operando scelte di conseguenza.

così è più evidente il mio pensiero? (anche rispetto al principe azzurro).


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2020)

andrea53 ha detto:


> nessuno predica pentimenti e autoflagellazioni. Ho viaggiato in India e Cina e posso testimoniare che le condizioni igieniche di quei Paesi sono all'origine della gran parte delle epidemie del Secolo passato e del Secolo in corso. Se è troppo chiedere di smettere di squartare al mercato scimmie, pipistrelli e pangolini, senza il rispetto di nessuna norma igienica, allora sono una specie di santone? Escono sangue e merda da quei corpi squartati. In quel pattume i virus mutano. Sars, Hong Kong, Covid. Domandatevi perché arrivano tutti da lì.


Avevo uno zio, morto da pochi mesi a 97 anni e non di Covid, che per lavoro ha vissuto per 25-26 anni tra India, Sri Lanka, Afghanistam Pakistan, Iran, Iraq etc...etc... e già 30-35 anni fa diceva che alcuni problemi non hanno soluzione perchè se vi aspettate che cinesi,indiani, musulmani cambino per fare un piacere a noi, significa non aver capito una sega di come vivono e ragionano loro.

per eliminare i wet market dovresti imporglielo con la forza, perchè il cinese soprattutto capisce solo la legge del più forte.

io non ho dubbi sul perchè queste epidemie/pandemie/virus arrivino sempre dalla stessa area geografica.


----------



## andrea53 (26 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Avevo uno zio, morto da pochi mesi a 97 anni e non di Covid, che per lavoro ha vissuto per 25-26 anni tra India, Sri Lanka, Afghanistam Pakistan, Iran, Iraq etc...etc... e già 30-35 anni fa diceva che alcuni problemi non hanno soluzione perchè se vi aspettate che cinesi,indiani, musulmani cambino per fare un piacere a noi, significa non aver capito una sega di come vivono e ragionano loro.
> 
> per eliminare i wet market dovresti imporglielo con la forza, perchè il cinese soprattutto capisce solo la legge del più forte.
> 
> io non ho dubbi sul perchè queste epidemie/pandemie/virus arrivino sempre dalla stessa area geografica.


Allora stavamo dicendo la stessa cosa. Comunque l'OMS, con la sua impotenza, dimostra una volta di più la sua inutilità.


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2020)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Allora stavamo dicendo la stessa cosa. Comunque l'OMS, con la sua impotenza, dimostra una volta di più la sua inutilità.


l'OMS come l'UE è prigioniera del sistema di lobbying che l'attornia.  sia chiaro non sono contrario filosoficamente all'azione di lobbismo, fa parte della natura delle cose che gruppi di interesse cerchino di influenzare le decisioni politiche.  sta alla qualità delle classi dirigenti saper tenere fuori dalla porta i lobbisti senza per questo disconoscere valore alle loro istanze.

Trump, che sarà anche una bestia, questa cosa l'aveva capita.  e difatti dall'OMS era uscito.  peccato che sia mancato il passaggio successivo, ovvero creare un'organizzazione ex novo che non fosse così alla mercè del governo cinese come l'OMS attuale.


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu vuoi cambiare lo stile di vita di chi rappresenta un infinitesimo della popolazione mondiale quando il 40% della popolazione mondiale non solo se ne sbatte, ma soprattutto è causa dell'attuale situazione.
> 
> direi che stai parlando di nulla


io voglio?

direi proprio di no.

Io rilevo. Che è una cosa completamente diversa.  

Anche perchè ho seri dubbi che qualcuno sia davvero disposto a discutere il proprio modo di vivere.
*Ovunque viva* questo qualcuno. (certo che guardare gli altri solleva l'animo).

Non casualmente parlavo di decadenza.

d'altro canto, i grandi cambiamenti non sono mai avvenuti per spinta di volontà umana. Ma semplicemente per reazione umana a spinte da cui l'umano semplicemente non poteva togliersi.

Quel gioco cooperativo imposto di cui si diceva.

Se te la devo dire tutta, io penso che si continuerà così come si sta andando. Umanamente intendo.
(un vaccino potrà arginare il covid, ma mica risolve i problemi strutturali della sanità per esempio, o il principio della sanità sottoposta all'economia e agli interessi politici per dire altro).
Si metteranno le toppe. Fino al prossimo crash.
Poi al prossimo crash di nuovo al lamento e alla paura.
E via così.

Il punto è che ad ogni crash le toppe necessitano di essere sempre più grandi e il buco diviene sempre meno gestibile.
Lo stiamo già osservando in questo momento.
E, al netto delle difficoltà diffuse, mica sta andando poi così male.

Al prossimo giro, vedremo.
Perchè si accumuleranno gli irrisolti di questa volta, che accumula a sua volta gli irrisolti delle volte precedenti).

Trovo il nulla nello sbattere la testa lamentandosi di qualcosa che a priori si ritiene immutabile.
Una cosa tipo "ma la montagna è alta!! ma la montagna è alta!!!" 
...e mi vengono in mente i bambini che sbattono i piedi per terra guardando il kinder al supermercato.

Infatti non parlo neanche più della lamentatio di fronte al potere...è immutabile


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> io voglio?
> 
> direi proprio di no.
> 
> ...


udiu, magari meglio selezionare gli interlocutori prima di dire che le cose non vanno poi così male, chè se lo vado a dire ai miei amici titolari di un pab che, dopo 12 anni di lavoro e dedizione, oggi vale più un belino.

o anche direttamente a me che con un tratto di penna mi sono visto cancellare 25 anni di lavoro

capace che non rispondano in modo molto delicato e c'è anche una percentuale di rischio che ti piantino il fusto della birra nel pertugio anale.   così per passare il tempo.

i grandi cambiamenti più che altro sono legati alla disponibilità dell'umano a scendere in guerra.  coi fucili o con armi di altro tipo, dipende dai casi.    io gente così disperata da scendere in guerra ancora non la vedo, ma non dubito che ci si possa arrivare.

perchè il discorso delle toppe mi va bene. sapendo che arriva il punto in cui non c'è più nulla da rattoppare.   però occhio che non sempre i cambiamenti sono positivi.


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> udiu, magari meglio selezionare gli interlocutori prima di dire che le cose non vanno poi così male, chè se lo vado a dire ai miei amici titolari di un pab che, dopo 12 anni di lavoro e dedizione, oggi vale più un belino.
> 
> o anche direttamente a me che con un tratto di penna mi sono visto cancellare 25 anni di lavoro
> 
> ...



Hai ragione, selezioniamo gli interlocutori.

Qui c'è acqua, cibo, abitazioni, dormi relativamente al caldo.
Non hai l'esercito che ti pianta un mitra nell'orecchie chiedendoti di fare un pompino al capò di turno.

Tutto sommato se ti ammali ti curano, e gratis.
In un modo o nell'altro non si muore di fame, anche nelle situazioni più disperate.

I bambini faranno pure la DAD, no la DDI che fa più bello!, ma non devono farsi 8 km per arrivare all'acqua potabile, piuttosto che giocare a campana con le bombe mentre vanno a scuola coi quaderni della zia a cui sono avanzate 3 pagine bianche.

Le pandemie, funzionano così...arrivano e cancellano.

E torniamo al cambio di stile.
All'inventarsi cose nuove.
Progettare a lungo periodo. (invece di aggrapparsi disperatamente a quel che è stato - e quel che è stato non è -)
Alla sostenibilità.

Concordo sulle reazioni della gente.
Passeranno all'agito.
Lo dicevo a febbraio, lo ribadisco ora.
(anche a questo la domanda non è "se" ma "quando")

Il complotto, il negazionismo sono precursori come anche l'epica della partecipazione e del sacrificio.

Ma anche scendere nelle strade non porterà miglioramento effettivo.
Anzi, diventerà lo scudo dietro cui i meccanismi malati e disfunzionali che ci han portato qui ed ora continueranno a crescere.
Smembrando ancor di più le poche reti sociali rimaste.
Coltivando la guerra fra poveri e nutrendo il potere.

Fino a che la gente non inizierà a trovare il possibile e farlo....vabbè.
Lo possiamo osservare, no?, come va.

E tutto sommato, lo ripeto, lo stiamo osservando da un palco privilegiato rispetto ad altri luoghi.

I cambiamenti non sono nè positivi nè negativi. Sono cambiamenti.
Vengono definiti o positivi o negativi da chi li vive e li osserva e sulla base delle aspettative.
A far la differenza, nel cambiamento, è lo sguardo e la risposta.

Sono semplicemente cicilici e spesso distruttivi - i cambiamenti -.
Poi si ricostruisce. Chi ce la fa.
Gli altri soccombono.

E' solo selezione di specie. Non vale solo in umana.


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> capace che non rispondano in modo molto delicato e c'è anche una percentuale di rischio che ti piantino il fusto della birra nel pertugio anale.   così per passare il tempo.


Aggiungo che considerando la reazione che citi, così come i tuoi amici del pub, la stessa reazione ce l'hanno quelli che vanno a raccogliere fauna selvatica per rivenderla e su quello hanno la base della loro sopravvivenza e non con gli aiuti che ci sono qui, per fare un esempio. Uno di molti. 

E infatti hanno la stessa reazione.

Somigliano pure loro ai tuoi amici del pub. (o viceversa..)

"E' la mia vita!" (qui si aggiunge "un mio diritto") 
Se me la tocchi, ti infilo, qui, un fusto di birra per passare il tempo, là probabilmente qualcosa di meno elaborato e con meno tempo da dedicarci, viste le possibilità.

EDIT: con questo non sostengo il tifo nè dell'uno nè dell'altro. E neppure un maggiore o minore diritto da una parte o dall'altra.
Giusto per evitare inferenze.

Per assurdo, proviamo qui (occidente) a proporre la sospensione degli allevamenti intensivi o la produzione agricola industriale...chissà se riceviamo risposte diverse. (rispetto a quelle che vengono da là)


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2020)

No è semplicemente comprendere che se vai a dire ad uno che ha perso il lavoro, la prospettiva, la serenità perchè a te dicono che devi stare chiuso a data da destinarsi, però le bollette, le cambiali, la tassa sulla rumenta, oltre che i conti dei fornitori, arrivano lo stesso.

e la notte non dormi perchè non sai dove raschiare i soldi per evitare che ti stacchino la luce.

quindi,no.  non andargli a dire che altrove c'è il tifo petecchiale, perchè non otterrai ascolto, ma schiaffoni.

qui se vuoi ascolto e riflessione su quello che sarà senza voltarsi a pensare a quello che è stato, devi essere in grado di spiegare all'altro come può sopravvivere adesso.

poi sai il discorso degli allevamenti intensivi c'era anche prima.  ho visto la faccenda dei visoni in Danimarca.   sono rimasto un pò sorpreso dal fatto che la Danimarca che è uno di quei posti dichiarati all'avanguardia nell'ambientalismo, avesse non so più quanti milioni di visoni da pelliccia in allevamento.

il che ci riporta a bomba al discorso iniziale.   se vuoi indicare una strada nuova, devi anche essere credibile.

non puoi andare a dire alle persone vabbeh ma qui non stiamo così male se sei un dipendente statale che lo stipendio lo prende uguale.

non puoi andare a dire alla gente cambiamo stile di vita quando le persone non sanno come mettere assieme il pranzo con la cena.

e non sarebbe saggio aspettare che le persone passino dal marciare pacificamente per andare a chiedere a Conte come pensa che possano campare delle attività che quest'anno non hanno incassato un belino negro.....ai fucili.


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> No è semplicemente comprendere che se vai a dire ad uno che ha perso il lavoro, la prospettiva, la serenità perchè a te dicono che devi stare chiuso a data da destinarsi, però le bollette, le cambiali, la tassa sulla rumenta, oltre che i conti dei fornitori, arrivano lo stesso.
> 
> e la notte non dormi perchè non sai dove raschiare i soldi per evitare che ti stacchino la luce.
> 
> ...


Non è la mia funzione, e *me ne guardo bene* da sempre pure di avvicinarmi ad una funzione del genere, insegnare a sopravvivere a chicchessia.


Dubito fra l'altro che ci sia qualcuno che lo possa fare nei termini in cui lo proponi tu.

...se mi dovessero dire come sopravvivere, personalmente non ascolterei neanche.
Io decido i miei compromessi, il mio stile, le mie modalità.
La mia distanza dal sociale e dalle sue regole.
con quel che questo comporta in termini di responsabilità.
Per esempio io quest'estate, nonostante i proclami ho continuato a rimanermene prevalentemente a casa, mi sono mossa per il necessario, ho visto gente solo all'aperto, non sono andata al ristorante - non che prima ci andassi, cattiva cittadina, non sostengo i ristoratori e neppure la catena a cui appartengono. Questo però da prima della pandemia  per il semplice motivo che da prima della pandemia ritengo non sostenibile questo stile di vita basato sul consumo di beni e prodotti, etc etc...)

Fra l'altro...il passo è breve, fra il dire come sopravvivere e il dire come scopare. 
Non che non sia stato fatto, ma per fortuna non è normativo.
E io da mo' scelgo come scopare a prescindere dalle norme e dai giudizi. Allo stesso modo gestisco la mia vita.

Il compito di una classe politica funzionale sarebbe costruire le condizioni affinchè i più trovino un loro spazio e che quello spazio non sia in collisione con gli altri spazi.
E sarebbe anche suo compito educare la popolazione alla scelta.
Spiegando i perchè e i percome di vincoli e anche imposizioni. (e non è questa la direzione intrapresa).

Compito della popolazione sarebbe assumersi le responsabilità delle proprie scelte e delle proprie azioni.
Assumersi la responsabilità della propria formazione e del gestire le conoscenze a disposizione.

Ed è di questo che io sto dicendo.

E ribadisco che le condizioni che si vivono qui non sono male.
Se poi lo interpreti come consolatorio, avevo già scritto che il mio non è un tifo per qualcuno.
Ma non posso farci niente se interpreti. 

tu stesso, dici che ti han cancellato il lavoro, ma sei qui con la connessione attiva, immagino non a -10 e senza tetto o bevande o cibo, che scrivi di belinate che non si risolvono in nulla di concreto fondamentalmente.
stiamo solo chiacchierando per far passare il tempo, non è che da questa chiacchierata ne esce qualcosa di utile per reinventarti il lavoro.
Ma puoi farlo. Chi è messo male, non può. 

O perlomeno il mio lavoro io me lo reinvento, ma non su tradi. Ma dove posso trovare confronti adeguati al farlo. 
Qui è tempo ricreativo. Che ho fra l'altro. E tu pure, visto che sei qui con me e non stiamo progettando alcunchè.

C'è gente che si sta reinventando.
Da febbraio. Ne parlavo allora quando si ribadiva che a pasqua saremmo usciti tutti in pienezza di contentezza ed evviva!!

chi ha iniziato a riprogettare, faticosamente, lo può fare e lo fa adeguandosi ai tempi e alle condizioni. (sviluppare per esempio un serio smart working, lavorando sulla prevenzione e su un sistema di tracciamento sensato e non abbozzato e qualunquista - qui ci sono aziende che potendo farlo si sono fatte carico del tracciamento dei dipendenti e ad oggi non hanno contagiati interni al luogo di lavoro, per dire. E in questo modo preservano l'azienda e il suo rimanere aperta e attiva oltre che il territorio).
Ed è l'unico modo per andare avanti.

C'è gente che sta facendo cose interessanti, che sta ribaltando il suo lavoro avendo letto il contesto e ne sta traendo giovamento.
Aziende che si stanno rinnovando e lavorano bene anche con i dipendenti.
C'è chi fa ricerca, da ben prima della pandemia, riguardo la sostenibilità del turismo, dell'economia etc etc. E in questi circoli sono uscite cose parecchio interessanti in questo periodo. che portano benessere concreto (compreso il non aver troppi pensieri riguardo le bollette da pagare).

Certo che se non si riprogetta niente e si aspetta che tutto torni a quel che si conosceva...ne esce frustrazione.
Non si tornerà a prima.

Anzi, magia magia portami via, si cancelleranno altri posti di lavoro.
Altre nicchie economiche nasceranno e altre moriranno.
ci saranno disordini sociali. Etc etc.

la sfera di cristallo per ora dice questo 


Sono tante le cose non sagge che si stanno facendo.


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2020)

aggiungo, chiacchieravo con G. riguardo all'automazione....senza pandemia, già in quella prospettiva si prevedevano bei salti. 

E non si fermeranno.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Novembre 2020)

andrea53 ha detto:


> nessuno predica pentimenti e autoflagellazioni. Ho viaggiato in India e Cina e posso testimoniare che le condizioni igieniche di quei Paesi sono all'origine della gran parte delle epidemie del Secolo passato e del Secolo in corso. Se è troppo chiedere di smettere di squartare al mercato scimmie, pipistrelli e pangolini, senza il rispetto di nessuna norma igienica, allora sono una specie di santone? Escono sangue e merda da quei corpi squartati. In quel pattume i virus mutano. Sars, Hong Kong, Covid. Domandatevi perché arrivano tutti da lì.


Comunque se si parla di popolo quel che pare impossibile attuare qui vale ovunque. Chi glielo dice ad un allevatore di serpenti come cibo, o a tutte le altre persone che vivono da decenni in questi rami di cambiar lavoro? Tanto più ora. 
Si fa presto a trovare assurdo che non venga posto un cambiamento, quando deve avvenire lontano da noi, ma questo riguarda un sacco di cose nel pianeta.
Siamo tutti d'accordo nel fermare la deforestazione, basta sia dall'altra parte del mondo, ma purtroppo anche su quello qualcuno ci vive.
Quest'anno un gruppo di persone pare abbia scoperto cosa si mangiano in Cina, roba che è lì da secoli, o da decenni. Tipo "oh mio dio si mangiano i cani".
Qualcuno ha pure rotto per gli allevamenti di visoni, in Italia perchè li hanno ammazzati (gli animalisti) e almeno in Danimarca so che ci sono state proteste, perchè di fatto ci sono un mucchio di persone che ci vivevano sugli allevamenti di visoni. Ora cosa faranno?
In Italia ho sentito (ma non ho approfondito, non ho avuto tempo) che pare abbiano bloccato gli allevamenti di visoni. Quindi? Li lasciano morire di fame? Perchè comunque se vengono alimentali qualcuno ci entra in contatto. Intanto temporeggiamo, aspettiamo di vedere se anche da noi farà il salto dai visoni all'uomo. Magari scopriamolo dopo Natale. Yeah.
In America pare sia saltato pure nei procioni. 
Siamo tanti, e qualsiasi cosa si blocchi, risulta drastica, e problematica per le persone che ci campano. 
Starebbe ad ognuno di noi, senza venga imposto tipo dittatura, rallentare. Ma rallentare si sarebbe dovuto fare decenni fa, per abituarci senza sentirlo drastico, senza che fosse un impatto violento per qualche poveretto che ci campa.
Il punto in cui siamo parte dagli anni 60 (in America un po' prima). In 60 anni abbiamo messo l'acceleratore, e ci siamo fottuti il pianeta. Ci siamo moltiplicati e tutti vogliamo mangiare, vivere, essere felici e stare bene. Ci mancherebbe eh, è normale. Ma ignorare i cambiamenti climatici è folle. 60 anni è una generazione. E altrettanto folle è fare diventare una cosa simile faccenda politica, di destra o sinistra. Non c'è tempo per parlar di colpe e insegue colpe, c'è da fare, o a volte non fare. 
Si dice che non possiamo tornare indietro. Ma mica a tornare indietro si torna in un film romantico. Fa paura l'idea di tornar indietro. E chi ci vive col mulo, il cavallo e il gregge. Si carino, ma cazzo quello caga e le bestie ti obbligano ad alzarti all'alba. E mica si può parlar di parità dei sessi se un uomo è tendenzialmente fisicamente più forte di una donna, e più propenso a certi lavori. Non è che non possiamo, non abbiamo manco il midollo per farlo. Qualcuno si magari, ma ben lontano dal farne propria vita quotidiana. Non si chiede di tornare indietro, ma di andare avanti ma nella coscienza. E provarci, senza arrivi l'obbligo.

Io seguo da anni una zona, che si cerca di far diventare area protetta. E' qualcosa di veramente raro al giorno d'oggi. In un certo senso è anche un pezzo di storia del territorio. E ho visto le planimetrie di cosa vorrebbero edificarci. Lavoro per qualcuno senza dubbio, ma alla fine c'è una figura potente a cui andrà il profitto maggiore. La cosa buffa è che è inserito uno di quegli edifici con vegetazione in verticale, e lo si passa per ecologico. 
Avete mai notato i richiami che ci sono alla natura in tantissime cose che si comprano, nel packaging, nelle pubblicità, in tante di quelle immagini che passano per i telefonini, e vi siete mai chiesti quanto quell'immagine vi porti a comprare? E' dentro di noi, dna. 
Eppure ancora se ne discute, e manco un puntino di pianeta si pensa che sia il caso di risparmiare. E quando vedo questo mi rendo conto che c'è proprio una parte profonda che non arriva. Quando nessuno ci perderebbe niente, oddio il grosso imprenditore si, ma vi assicuro che non muore di fame, ma tanti non vedono.
Qualcuno ha fatto qualche foto. E' girata su fb. E minchia su fb l'han visto... e mi è stato detto che qualcuno si è interessato dove sia quel posto, che sarebbe bello farci una passeggiata (ci vivono). Però la comprensione è sempre limitata, usa e getta.

Questa pandemia poteva essere un'occasione per uscire dalle case e decidere di muoversi diversamente. Prendere coscienza che siamo un movimento, siamo anche noi una marea che si muove su questo pianeta. Questa è la didascalia alla foto di un giovane grizzly di un fotografo che si chiama Daniel D'Auria.
_Carrying the remains of her grizzly trophy, bestowed upon her by mom, this spring brown bear cub heads for dryer land where she will do her best to consume her prize. She’ll have to deal with her anxious sibling who will snarl and growl while trying to steal at least a portion of her trophy. So many of the complex interactions of humans are well rooted in nature, for we all have our trophies. How we interact with others along the way defines us and distinguished us from other species on this little blue marble we call home._


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> aggiungo, chiacchieravo con G. riguardo all'automazione....senza pandemia, già in quella prospettiva si prevedevano bei salti.
> 
> E non si fermeranno.


sul dire come si deve scopare, ti presenterò l'allenatore dell'Inter.   sarà un dibattito interessante


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> sul dire come si deve scopare, ti presenterò l'allenatore dell'Inter.   sarà un dibattito interessante


se il livello è questo, anche no guarda!

“Ve l’ho detto stamattina, ce stanno a fa’ il gioco delle tre carte. Ma che vuol dire positivo? Positivo vuol dire contagioso, no? Anche nella vagina delle donne, di tutte le donne del mondo, ci sono i batteri. Ma mica tutti sono patogeni, solo alcuni in alcuni casi diventano patogeni e degenerano”. Parola del presidente della Lazio, Claudio Lotito 

https://www.huffingtonpost.it/entry...tti-sono-patogeni_it_5fa693f5c5b6f21920dbcc09


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2020)

altro soggettone.  pensa che questo qui è uno dei massimi dirigenti del calcio italiano


----------



## bettypage (27 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu vuoi cambiare lo stile di vita di chi rappresenta un infinitesimo della popolazione mondiale quando il 40% della popolazione mondiale non solo se ne sbatte, ma soprattutto è causa dell'attuale situazione.
> 
> direi che stai parlando di nulla


Ma come si fa a tracciare una linea così netta e mettersi al di qua dei buoni e di là i cattivi? Siamo totalmente corresponsabili. Consiglio vivamente l'articolo del direttore de The lancet in cui parla di sindemia e non pandemia (qui perfettamente commentato https://coscienzeinrete.net/lancet-non-e-una-pandemia-ma-una-sindemia/), la pandemia colpisce tutti senza distinzione, il covid persone svantaggiate. Ci stiamo rincoglionendo (vedi effetto Flyyn capovolto) stiamo senza prospettive a pensare al presente, vivendo in continua emergenza senza programmaticità. 
In piazza non si deve scendere per le attività che chiudono ma per riavere il diritto alla salute, saremmo dovuti scendere in piazza per i tagli lineari alla sanità, all'istruzione. Siamo in emergenza non per la violenza del virus ma per la mancanza di strutture e saremo sempre più in sofferenza essendo una paese vecchio anagraficamente e non solo. 
Oggi seguivo un webinar che parlava della scuola come motore per la ripartenza, il patrimonio edilizio era analizzato ancora e di nuovo in termini speculativi. Si parla di partnership con il privato, di studenti da istruire e non formare. .. E a me sembra di vedere la mosca che va a sbattere contro il vetro.


----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a tracciare una linea così netta e mettersi al di qua dei buoni e di là i cattivi? Siamo totalmente corresponsabili. Consiglio vivamente l'articolo del direttore de The lancet in cui parla di sindemia e non pandemia (qui perfettamente commentato https://coscienzeinrete.net/lancet-non-e-una-pandemia-ma-una-sindemia/), la pandemia colpisce tutti senza distinzione, il covid persone svantaggiate. Ci stiamo rincoglionendo (vedi effetto Flyyn capovolto) stiamo senza prospettive a pensare al presente, vivendo in continua emergenza senza programmaticità.
> In piazza non si deve scendere per le attività che chiudono ma per riavere il diritto alla salute, saremmo dovuti scendere in piazza per i tagli lineari alla sanità, all'istruzione. Siamo in emergenza non per la violenza del virus ma per la mancanza di strutture e saremo sempre più in sofferenza essendo una paese vecchio anagraficamente e non solo.
> Oggi seguivo un webinar che parlava della scuola come motore per la ripartenza, il patrimonio edilizio era analizzato ancora e di nuovo in termini speculativi. Si parla di partnership con il privato, di studenti da istruire e non formare. .. E a me sembra di vedere la mosca che va a sbattere contro il vetro.


potete tirare fuori tutte le supercazzole che volete, ma la pandemia ha un punto di partenza e un soggetto (il governo cinese) che ha taciuto finchè ha potuto.   senza questa premessa, qualsiasi altro discorso perde credibilità.

vallo a dire a chi sta fallendo perchè per il nostro brillante governo la seconda ondata è colpa dei ristoranti e non dei tram sovraffollati che non si dovrebbe scendere in piazza per le attività che chiudono.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Potrà sembrarti una risposta banale, ma vorrei sapere la verità , cioè la situazione reale,  solo allora potrei tirare delle conclusioni. Perchè sono convinto che sino ad adesso ci abbiano nascosto molte cose.


Vai a cercare un po' di giornali del 2014/2016 con la chiave Traffico Vaccini e Bioterrorismo.
Troverai tanti complottisti tra i giornalisti del Corriere e di Repubblica...
Sì, tante cose sono state celate. E alla luce di quello che accadde nella prima decade del millennio, penso che potrebbero profilarsi scenari decisamente alternativi a quello attualmente ufficiale.

"Il business segreto della vendita dei virus che coinvolge aziende e trafficanti" https://espresso.repubblica.it/attu...segreto-della-vendita-dei-virus-1.159618/amp/

"Traffico dei virus, Capua prosciolta. Ma le intercettazioni svelano il grande business" https://espresso.repubblica.it/attu...ttazioni-emerge-grande-business-1.276215/amp/









						Bioterrorismo, ecco il laboratorio italiano in caso di attacco
					

Dentro i laboratori di riferimento nazionale dell’ospedale Sacco di Milano per la risposta alle emergenza infettivologica




					www.corriere.it


----------



## Carola (27 Novembre 2020)

Ho amici che vivono in Cina e mi dicono di condizioni igieniche al limite se non oltre e dinun popolo che o imponi con la forza determinate cose o se ne fottono e non cambieranno mai le loro abitudini 
Arriva sempre tutto da lì


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2020)

Mia moglie, in laboratorio, faceva e rifaceva le reazioni più volte sino a quando raggiungeva il risultato che doveva ottenere. È prassi comune per avere dei dati utili.
Ora, se neppure per la meningite si è riuscito a trovare un vaccino efficace per tutti e tre i ceppi in tanti anni, quanto è pensabile che in pochi mesi si siano sviluppati vari vaccini per il Covid?
Sì è probabilmente sviluppato un prodotto, approfittando dei finanziamenti pubblici e delle sicure commesse d'acquisto dei vari stati, la cui utilità sarà tutta da verificare. Le aziende farmaceutiche, come avrete letto sui link che vi ho postato, sono anni che hanno individuato nei virus un business particolarmente interessante. Tenendo conto che vi è il rischio che la pandemia si esaurisca da sola nei due anni classici, si sono buttate tutte a pesce sull'affare. L'importante è che il prodotto non origini cause milionarie per effetti collaterali, che poi funzioni... Non è determinante.
Nel momento in cui hai venduto milioni di dosi, refrigeratori, contratti... Hai già vinto.
I dati aggregati forniti... come ho detto, tutto si può modificare affinché si ottenga un determinato risultato
Senza analizzare i dati grezzi, si può vendere il vino come fa l'oste.
Voi guardate le palestre, i bar, i negozi che chiudono, ma non vedete chi in questo momento fa affari.
Complotto? Conosco abbastanza il mondo della ricerca, attraverso anche amici che vi lavorano, per ritenere altamente probabile tutto questo.
D'altronde, il farmaco del cazzo, inutile, che vi propina il medico di base, grazie ai regalini che gli fa l'informatore, è cosa nota... No?
L'approccio è grosso modo questo.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì è probabilmente sviluppato un prodotto, approfittando dei finanziamenti pubblici e delle sicure commesse d'acquisto dei vari stati, la cui utilità sarà tutta da verificare


Purtroppo c'è un solo modo per verificare e cioè provare, perché poi i risultati li prendi da lì. 

Ovviamente prese tutte le cautele e tutte le precauzioni, ma per passare alla disponibilità di dati reali sulla efficacia, dalla teoria alla pratica ci devi passare per forza. 

Se non si vaccinasse nessuno (ipotesi) non verifichi nulla


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Ho amici che vivono in Cina e mi dicono di condizioni igieniche al limite se non oltre e dinun popolo che o imponi con la forza determinate cose o se ne fottono e non cambieranno mai le loro abitudini
> Arriva sempre tutto da lì


Mah. 
Può arrivare da qualsiasi laboratorio. Magari anche da noi, eh.
Non mi stupirei se si scoprisse un giorno che qualcosa di strano accadde un giorno nella bergamasca...



Skorpio ha detto:


> Purtroppo c'è un solo modo per verificare e cioè provare, perché poi i risultati li prendi da lì.
> 
> Ovviamente prese tutte le cautele e tutte le precauzioni, ma per passare alla disponibilità di dati reali sulla efficacia, dalla teoria alla pratica ci devi passare per forza.
> 
> Se non si vaccinasse nessuno (ipotesi) non verifichi nulla


Ma certo. 
A mio parere, non ci arrivi neppure, però. 
Sarà un 2021 particolarmente...  Divertente?
Dai, non esistono neppure studi  sull'efficacia delle mascherine. Secondo te perché? 
Perché tanto le vendono lo stesso.



ipazia ha detto:


> Hai ragione, selezioniamo gli interlocutori.
> 
> Qui c'è acqua, cibo, abitazioni, dormi relativamente al caldo.
> Non hai l'esercito che ti pianta un mitra nell'orecchie chiedendoti di fare un pompino al capò di turno.
> ...


Sei ottimista.
Qui c'è anche odio. Risentimento.
Io ho parlato di terrorismo (e mafie) non per niente.
Il lockdown lo puoi imporre a un italiano con i risparmi in banca, non a chi tirava avanti o a chi con le rimesse ci mantiene la famiglia in Africa.
Se togli gli ultimi baluardi di integrazione stai creando i presupposti per un disastro prossimo venturo.
Se non lo calcoli, e nessuno lo sta facendo, fai un errore madornale.
Io ti posso dire che alcune persone che conosco, perso il lavoro, sono diventati manovalanza dello spaccio.
Dipendenti della mafia.
Collega le due cose.
Collegalo alle tante attività fallite.
Io comincerei ad essere abbastanza inquieto, soprattutto pensando all'incoscienza beota di certe dichiarazioni ai media, che fanno presupporre che non sappiano o non valutino assolutamente questo problema. .


----------



## spleen (27 Novembre 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a tracciare una linea così netta e mettersi al di qua dei buoni e di là i cattivi? Siamo totalmente corresponsabili. Consiglio vivamente l'articolo del direttore de The lancet in cui parla di sindemia e non pandemia (qui perfettamente commentato https://coscienzeinrete.net/lancet-non-e-una-pandemia-ma-una-sindemia/), la pandemia colpisce tutti senza distinzione, il covid persone svantaggiate. Ci stiamo rincoglionendo (vedi effetto Flyyn capovolto) stiamo senza prospettive a pensare al presente, vivendo in continua emergenza senza programmaticità.
> In piazza non si deve scendere per le attività che chiudono ma per riavere il diritto alla salute, saremmo dovuti scendere in piazza per i tagli lineari alla sanità, all'istruzione. Siamo in emergenza non per la violenza del virus ma per la mancanza di strutture e saremo sempre più in sofferenza essendo una paese vecchio anagraficamente e non solo.
> Oggi seguivo un webinar che parlava della scuola come motore per la ripartenza, il patrimonio edilizio era analizzato ancora e di nuovo in termini speculativi. Si parla di partnership con il privato, di studenti da istruire e non formare. .. E a me sembra di vedere la mosca che va a sbattere contro il vetro.


Potrei essere in via di massima d’accordo su molte delle cose che hai detto, su altre non lo sono assolutamente, perché responsabilità ci sono eccome, sia esterne sia interne.

L’Occidente intero chiude entrambi gli occhi per fare affari con la dittatura cinese che passo dopo passo ha instaurato la sua egemonia. Questo è servito, nell’ indifferenza e nella connivenza della politica, a chi come le multinazionali e la finanza ha tratto enormi profitti da questo modello di merda (si può dire?) di globalizzazione.

Questa pandemia è essa stessa un frutto velenoso di questo modello, era ampiamente previsto che arrivasse, sottovalutato o addirittura ignorato però quasi da tutti.

A qualcuno fece comodo esportare la democrazia dove c’era il petrolio, nello stesso modo in cui fa comodo fare affari oggi con chi impone il suo dominio commerciale, reprimendo qualsiasi forma di dissenso interno e persino esterno. (Vedere la vicenda del giornale tedesco “Bild”).

La situazione di Hong Kong non sta insegnando niente a nessuno, come a suo tempo non insegnò niente quello che diceva Liu Xiaobo, a cui abbiamo dato un bel Nobel, per fare poi come ci pareva, la summa di tutte le ipocrisie di cui siamo capaci.

Quella fetta di popolazione che dall’alto delle sue garanzie di lavoro e di stipendio, dà degli zotici e degli irresponsabili a quelli che mossi dalla disperazione e impoveriti dal dumping, si affidano alle parole di chi promette di difenderli, bollando il tutto come ottuso populismo, dovrebbe farsi un bell’ esame di coscienza. Perché questo è prima di tutto il fallimento di un modello e continuare su questa strada senza prenderne atto non porterà a niente di costruttivo.

Il sunto del mio discorso è che la pandemia è un effetto, non una causa. E finchè non si metterà in discussione il modello che l’ ha generata non caveremo un ragno dal buco. “Il nemico è il virus” un par di bal, il nemico ce lo siamo coltivato col nostro sistema per anni e anni.

PS. Dopo le manifestazioni di isteria di massa per la morte di Maradona mi chiedo anche se la specie umana abbia o meno le facoltà per deragliare dal suicidio di massa, a cui sembriamo destinati a tappe forzate dall’incuria, dalla stupidità, dalla malversazione, dalla supponenza di credere che i nostri problemi possano essere risolti o alleviati persino da una pezza di cuoio che rotola su un prato. (Mi riallaccio al discorso sul bias cognitivo che stava portando avanti @ipazia).

Perdona la durezza, che non è certo rivolta a te, ho un inizio di orchite per la piega che stanno prendendo le cose e la fiducia nel domani tendente allo zero.


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sei ottimista.
> Qui c'è anche odio. Risentimento.
> Io ho parlato di terrorismo (e mafie) non per niente.
> Il lockdown lo puoi imporre a un italiano con i risparmi in banca, non a chi tirava avanti o a chi con le rimesse ci mantiene la famiglia in Africa.
> ...


Io posso dire che la prossima settimana avrò un colloquio  (il secondo) in uno studio che si occupa di diritto fallimentare.  Stanno già pensando ad ampliare lo studio  (già grande) in vista del disastro.  Per me è un vantaggio  (venendo già da quella materia, ed essendo già formata: il titolare conosce bene per chi un tempo lavorai  ). Il problema grosso per me è che quelli sono studi dove inizi alle 9 o anche prima, e la sera rincasi alle 10. Vedremo.  Però il trend dei settori che vanno nel mio campo è quello.  Pensa che allegria.


----------



## andrea53 (27 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io posso dire che la prossima settimana avrò un colloquio  (il secondo) in uno studio che si occupa di diritto fallimentare.  Stanno già pensando ad ampliare lo studio  (già grande) in vista del disastro.  Per me è un vantaggio  (venendo già da quella materia, ed essendo già formata: il titolare conosce bene per chi un tempo lavorai  ). Il problema grosso per me è che quelli sono studi dove inizi alle 9 o anche prima, e la sera rincasi alle 10. Vedremo.  Però il trend dei settori che vanno nel mio campo è quello.  Pensa che allegria.


Si vede bene in queste fasi (e lo si era già visto in primavera) la spaccatura netta tra garantiti e non garantiti. Tra chi ha lo stipendio (o la pensione) assicurata e chi si vede la propria attività bloccata da questa catastrofe. Io rifletterei sul fatto che, se molte aziende chiuderanno e smetteranno di pagare tasse e contributi, finiranno anche i soldi per pensioni, trasporti e sanità. Le società moderne si tengono su un modello di economia galoppante che non prevede possibilità di arresto. Si può anche perseguire l'idea(le) di un mondo nuovo, il problema è che in questi giorni non c'è il tempo. La nave affonda e le disquisizioni su un nuovo modello di sviluppo andrebbero - al momento - rinviate a tempi migliori, quando avremo metabolizzato la dura lezione che stiamo subendo.


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2020)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Si vede bene in queste fasi (e lo si era già visto in primavera) la spaccatura netta tra garantiti e non garantiti. Tra chi ha lo stipendio (o la pensione) assicurata e chi si vede la propria attività bloccata da questa catastrofe. Io rifletterei sul fatto che, se molte aziende chiuderanno e smetteranno di pagare tasse e contributi, finiranno anche i soldi per pensioni, trasporti e sanità. Le società moderne si tengono su un modello di economia galoppante che non prevede possibilità di arresto. Si può anche perseguire l'idea(le) di un mondo nuovo, il problema è che in questi giorni non c'è il tempo. La nave affonda e le disquisizioni su un nuovo modello di sviluppo andrebbero - al momento - rinviate a tempi migliori, quando avremo metabolizzato la dura lezione che stiamo subendo.


Concordo.  Anche se, per parte mia (che non ho aziende) l'obiettivo ora è quello di tornare al lavoro.  La seconda chance che ho in ballo sarebbe un lavoro da remoto. E si tratterebbe di recuperare crediti da soggetti che non possono fallire, rigorosamente stando fuori dal tribunale e dalla possibilissimo incapienza dei medesimi.  Un lavoro che io stessa fino a poco fa non avrei nemmeno considerato, ora diventa  "opportunità ".


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma certo.
> A mio parere, non ci arrivi neppure, però.
> Sarà un 2021 particolarmente...  Divertente?
> Dai, non esistono neppure studi  sull'efficacia delle mascherine. Secondo te perché?
> Perché tanto le vendono lo stesso.


Oggi le vendono perché c'è il mercato, e il nodo focale è sempre lo stesso : il mercato

Che poi il mercato non è un signore che va a giro in loden per la strada, il mercato siamo noi

Ogni impresa qualunque manufatto produca, cerca di muoversi secondo logiche di mercato.. Legate al profitto.
Che produca vaccini, mascherine o altro, la logica non è altro che quella del mercato

Se il mercato non c'è, l'azienda non si muove.

Un anno fa di questi tempi nessuna azienda si sarebbe dannata a produrre mascherine griffate, o personalizzate, semplicemente non c'era mercato.

In questo 3d si è capito che c'è chi sarebbe pronto a vaccinarsi, e chi no

Prova a far la stessa domanda per un vaccino per l'AIDS, risponderebbero tutto no

Oggi per quell eventuale vaccino non ci sarebbe mercato, non più


----------



## spleen (28 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oggi le vendono perché c'è il mercato, e il nodo focale è sempre lo stesso : il mercato
> 
> Che poi il mercato non è un signore che va a giro in loden per la strada, il mercato siamo noi
> 
> ...


Assolutamente corretto.
Ma non dimentichiamoci mai che il mercato è -uno- dei protagonisti della vita e del comportamento sociale.
Forse oggi il preponderante, ma non certo l'unico.


----------



## andrea53 (28 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Concordo.  Anche se, per parte mia (che non ho aziende) l'obiettivo ora è quello di tornare al lavoro.  La seconda chance che ho in ballo sarebbe un lavoro da remoto. E si tratterebbe di recuperare crediti da soggetti che non possono fallire, rigorosamente stando fuori dal tribunale e dalla possibilissimo incapienza dei medesimi.  Un lavoro che io stessa fino a poco fa non avrei nemmeno considerato, ora diventa  "opportunità ".


Occuparsi di aziende mandate in fallimento da questa catastrofe non è una prospettiva tanto gradevole, purtroppo... Comunque voglio vedere quante sezioni dei tribunali fallimentari faranno fare questa fine a tante attività. In questa fase sono decisioni che non si possono prendere né a cuor leggero e neppure con la consuetudine basata sui parametri della normalità (al momento) perduta.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Assolutamente corretto.
> Ma non dimentichiamoci mai che il mercato è -uno- dei protagonisti della vita e del comportamento sociale.
> Forse oggi il preponderante, ma non certo l'unico.


Certo che non è l'unico!
Come avrai sicuramente intuito, la mia era  una prospettiva di tipo imprenditoriale puro (per intenderci non la prospettiva di quello che fa l'imprenditore per divertirsi, che tanto è pieno di soldi e non ha bisogno)


----------



## Martes (28 Novembre 2020)

A proposito di multifattorialità in relazione a sopravvivenza e morte delle società consiglio Collasso di Jared Diamond


----------



## brenin (29 Novembre 2020)

https://www.databaseitalia.it/ex-vi...a-a-un-vaccino-universale-ha-lodore-del-male/


----------



## oriente70 (29 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Foglia (29 Novembre 2020)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Occuparsi di aziende mandate in fallimento da questa catastrofe non è una prospettiva tanto gradevole, purtroppo... Comunque voglio vedere quante sezioni dei tribunali fallimentari faranno fare questa fine a tante attività. In questa fase sono decisioni che non si possono prendere né a cuor leggero e neppure con la consuetudine basata sui parametri della normalità (al momento) perduta.


Sono equilibri delicati. 
Da un lato c'è quello che dici tu, dall'altro lato c'è la necessità (in qualche misura) di "fermare" certe imprese.  Immagina se andassero avanti senza pagare lavoratori, fornitori, eccetera. Nello studio da cui sono stata  "licenziata" (diciamo così, anche se non c'è nemmeno bisogno di licenziare una formalmente autonoma con partita Iva )  i clienti non stavano più mandando lavoro.  Sai perché? Perché il lavoro si sarebbe trasformato con buona percentuale di probabilità nel nostro pagamento  (ovviamente siamo un costo) e dopo un lungo iter nel fare
 istanza di fallimento  (per poi vedere eventuali fondi presenti nell'attività "soffiati" con una semplice insinuazione al passivo IN PREDEDUZIONE di Equitalia, inps e similari.... che lasciano il  "lavoro sporco" generalmente ai fornitori, creditori al chirografo che a tanto arrivano dopo lunghi giudizi di merito ed esecuzioni infruttuose, nella norma dei casi. E sul più bello intervengono e pigliano quel poco che c'è).
Quindi boh..... ora poi si parla di "liquidazione giudiziale ", e certi enti pubblici avranno l'obbligo di attivarsi superata una certa soglia di credito (che però è abbastanza alta).
Non lo so: per certo (limitazioni o no) per i fallimentaristi (che operano a livello di curatela e di difese della Procedura) tutto questo sarà una miniera.
Per il resto ci sono procedure ad hoc per la gestione della crisi e dell'insolvenza. Fino ad ora (penso anche ai cd. Concordati in bianco) non ne ho mai visto un ricorso ed utilizzo conforme allo scopo per cui queste alternative al fallimento sono state introdotte. Tradotto: sono sempre state usate con intenti elusivi e dilatori. Poche, pochissime volte ne ho visto fare un uso conforme alla legge. È pur vero che ultimamente di fallimentare mi sono occupata a livello  "basso " (istanze di fallimento e insinuazioni, non era la materia di studio.... purtroppo aggiungo).
Magari  (ma solo in determinati casi) ricorreranno ad amministrazioni straordinarie, con norme ad hoc. In ogni caso sempre lavoro per i fallimentaristi.

Triste si, comunque, dal lato diciamo più 
 umano. Sempre abbastanza stato, a pensarci 
Però è lavoro.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Novembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> View attachment 9455


Ho cercato la fonte di questa immagine: facebook. Non si trova altrove.

www.infodata.ilsole24ore.come/2020/02/13/116mila-gli-italiani-meno-nel-2019
dati.istat.it/Index.aspx?DataSetCode=DCIS_PREVDEM1#
www.money.it/Quanti-morti-in-Italia-ogni-anno-principali-cause-decesso
www.epicentro.iss.it/coronavirus/sars-cov-2-decessi-italia
www.degasperis.it/le-cause-di-morte-in-italia.html

Questo è del sito ufficiale istat: https://www.istat.it/it/files//2020...1grAXHzb8SP1B7mv5K1Im9QQXFXgT4FfeZAF470HBrS4I

Questa immagine gira su facebook a testimonianza che non c'è alcuna emergenza sanitaria.
Fatevi ricoverare in un ospedale se avete tanti dubbi. Vedrete cosa vuol dire per il personale lavorare con l'ospedale pieno di malati covid, di gente che entra e può essere negativa al tampone e poi successivamente positiva, magari dopo aver contagiato chi si trova nella stessa camera. Andate a vedere come i malati vengono spostati da un reparto all'altro, come tutto il personale infermieristico si trovi a girare come una trottola nel caos totale, di cosa comporti fare entrare un malato covid a fare un esame (perchè non sono solo quelli intubati e fermi lì in un letto), e poi dover sanificare tutto. Non ci credete che i medici fanno doppi turni, che non hanno un giorno di riposo da mesi, che sono stanchi.
No non ci sono solo i malati covid (e non è facile gestire in una stessa struttura persone che hanno diverse patologie con il virus che gira, persone che devono svolgere diversi esami, operazioni). Ma lo stato di emergenza sanitaria non è una balla.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Novembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> View attachment 9455


Bufala 
Ma ci sono ancora tanti che credono ancora a queste cose che girano in rete ?


----------



## oriente70 (30 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho cercato la fonte di questa immagine: facebook. Non si trova altrove.
> 
> www.infodata.ilsole24ore.come/2020/02/13/116mila-gli-italiani-meno-nel-2019
> dati.istat.it/Index.aspx?DataSetCode=DCIS_PREVDEM1#
> ...


Non dico che non ci sia emergenza, sanitaria. Voglio far notare che il 2020 è stimata, e che oltre al covid stanno aumentando i decessi per altre malattie che ora non riusciamo a gestire, causa covid o cattiva gestione?


----------



## oriente70 (30 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Bufala
> Ma ci sono ancora tanti che credono ancora a queste cose che girano in rete ?


Ho scaricato anche le tabelle ISTAT  


			http://dati.istat.it/Index.aspx?QueryId=26428#
		

Non c'è solo il covid, si muore anche per altro  soprattutto.
E da permettere che non ho mai smesso di tutelarmi dal covid , bastano pochi accorgimenti .


----------



## Lara3 (30 Novembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ho scaricato anche le tabelle ISTAT
> 
> 
> http://dati.istat.it/Index.aspx?QueryId=26428#
> ...


Nessuno ha mai detto che non si muore anche per altre malattie ; il Covid è un plus e non indifferente, tanto da mettere in crisi i sistemi sanitari di tutti i paesi.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Novembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non dico che non ci sia emergenza, sanitaria. Voglio far notare che il 2020 è stimata, e che oltre al covid stanno aumentando i decessi per altre malattie che ora non riusciamo a gestire, causa covid o cattiva gestione?


Penso non serva spiegare che a marzo non si sapeva nulla, e quindi è stato necessario dare priorità ai malati covid, vedi questioni rsa, persone che sono morte a casa, tentativi di cure, ect. Poi senza arrivare a visione complottistiche (  scoperte su facebook), non ripeto quanto già hanno scritto altri utenti nei vari post, brevemente la sanità era già stringata prima. E sulle conseguenze di questo qualcuno rischia di lasciarci le penne. E' ovviamente grave. Ma al momento quanto possiamo fare noi che siamo fuori è fare il possibile per limitare i contagi, perchè ciò che fuori appare easy (massì muoiono tre vecchi, le categorie fragili, ect) dentro gli ospedali crea un contesto drammatico. In ospedale ci entra chi ha già una condizione di salute non ottimale (in questo periodo direi grave, a prescindere dalla patologia), ed è per questo -ma non solo- che hanno chiesto di limitare gli accessi al pronto soccorso, e poi bloccato alcune visite.
Il personale medico e infermieristico che a contatto con molte persone viene contagiato (anche in forma asintomatica) non può continuare a lavorare, quindi il personale si riduce, e altri devono coprire i turni. Tutti i macchinari per svolgere esami non è che ce n'è come i caschi della parrucchiera.
Non è che si può far finta che il virus non esista per non farci carico della nostra parte. Specialmente perchè è l'unica cosa che noi possiamo fare al momento.
Non è facile, sicuramente per qualcuno più di altri, e non è che questo vada a negare i problemi economici. 
Però questo giro di "informazioni" buttate lì su facebook non aiuta per niente.


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho cercato la fonte di questa immagine: facebook. Non si trova altrove.
> 
> www.infodata.ilsole24ore.come/2020/02/13/116mila-gli-italiani-meno-nel-2019
> dati.istat.it/Index.aspx?DataSetCode=DCIS_PREVDEM1#
> ...


Infatti è come dici. Una tabella non dice poi molto se non si analizzano attentamente i dati. A parte il fatto che il 2020 non è ancora finito, che senso ha comparare i morti dei vari anni se non si tiene conto ad esempio che per incidente stradale e complicanze derivare, incluse polmoniti e malattie cardiache, durante il lockdown del 2020 sono praticamente nulli?


----------



## Foglia (30 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti è come dici. Una tabella non dice poi molto se non si analizzano attentamente i dati. A parte il fatto che il 2020 non è ancora finito, che senso ha comparare i morti dei vari anni se non si tiene conto ad esempio che per incidente stradale e complicanze derivare, incluse polmoniti e malattie cardiache, durante il lockdown del 2020 sono praticamente nulli?


La tabella parla di morti "per causa malattie", non menziona ovviamente i morti per incidenti stradali.
Poi per carità, i conti si fanno "esatti" solo a fine d'anno.
A tacere che comunque molte morti sono state messe nel COVID per non sapere né leggere né scrivere.

Io non dico che non esiste, eh.


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> La tabella parla di morti "per causa malattie", non menziona ovviamente i morti per incidenti stradali.
> Poi per carità, i conti si fanno "esatti" solo a fine d'anno.
> A tacere che comunque molte morti sono state messe nel COVID per non sapere né leggere né scrivere.
> 
> Io non dico che non esiste, eh.


Infatti io stavo parlando di chi muore per complicanze dovute ad incidente, non per trauma da incidente. E comunque le comparazioni vanno fatte sempre per parità di condizioni.


----------



## Foglia (30 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti io stavo parlando di chi muore per complicanze dovute ad incidente, non per trauma da incidente. E comunque le comparazioni vanno fatte sempre per parità di condizioni.


Visto ora che esiste la voce appunto relativa alle complicanze da incidente 
Sulla parità di condizioni non so che dire.


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2020)

Il problema non è stabilire o meno se esiste o meno questo virus. Esiste, è un dato di fatto.
Si dovrebbe piuttosto discutere se il lockdown può essere la soluzione e se le conseguenze superano i benefici. David Navarro riteneva utile il lockdown solo se propedeutico a prendere tempo per aggiornare i sistemi sanitari - dal controllo al tracciamento fino alla cura e all'assistenza.
Ma stigmatizzava gli eccessivi costi sociali ed economici del lockdown tali da rendere le conseguenze superiori ai benefici nel giro di poco tempo.
Anche per me il lockdown non è una soluzione, ma in tutto questo tempo non è stato fatto altro.
Purtroppo nel 2021 cominceremo a vedere le conseguenze, che si faranno sempre più gravi più si andrà avanti con questa metodologia e fino a quando gradualmente i risparmi degli italiani cominceranno a terminare.
La polarizzazione della società è crescente.


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2020)

Poi qualcuno mi spiegherà perché cinema, teatri, scuole di recitazione, ballo etc. sono chiuse e in un ospedale dove l'accesso ai parenti è limitato e in zona arancione si gira una fiction...

"Acquaviva: Ospedale Miulli: proseguono le riprese della nuova fiction Rai" https://www.acquavivalive.it/news/a...proseguono-le-riprese-della-nuova-fiction-rai


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> La tabella parla di morti "per causa malattie", non menziona ovviamente i morti per incidenti stradali.
> Poi per carità, i conti si fanno "esatti" solo a fine d'anno.
> A tacere che comunque molte morti sono state messe nel COVID per non sapere né leggere né scrivere.
> 
> Io non dico che non esiste, eh.


Mi aspetto un calo dei morti a livello nazionale, in linea con quanto anticipato da Istat mesi fa, con delle crescite anomale a livello locale in alcune provincie della Lombardia.
Io sinceramente comincerei a chiedermi, se tali dovessero risultare i dati, cosa è successo in quelle aree. Perché un virus, che già a marzo avrebbe potuto e dovuto avere già contagiato in maniera devastante piu una città come Milano (i virus hanno la caratteristica antipatica di diffondersi ove c'è più gente...), si è concentrato in cittadine e paesini.
Codogno? Ma avete presente di cosa stiamo parlando? 
Da dove abito io tanti vanno all'istituto d'agraria di Codogno, ma per arrivare ad avere un numero di contagi tali da portarci in cima alla classifica abbiamo dovuto aspettare ottobre. 
E stiamo parlando però di decine di persone, una percentuale ridotta sulla popolazione.
Niente a che vedere con la bergamasca.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Penso non serva spiegare che a marzo non si sapeva nulla, e quindi è stato necessario dare priorità ai malati covid, vedi questioni rsa, persone che sono morte a casa, tentativi di cure, ect. Poi senza arrivare a visione complottistiche (  scoperte su facebook), non ripeto quanto già hanno scritto altri utenti nei vari post, brevemente la sanità era già stringata prima. E sulle conseguenze di questo qualcuno rischia di lasciarci le penne. E' ovviamente grave. Ma al momento quanto possiamo fare noi che siamo fuori è fare il possibile per limitare i contagi, perchè ciò che fuori appare easy (massì muoiono tre vecchi, le categorie fragili, ect) dentro gli ospedali crea un contesto drammatico. In ospedale ci entra chi ha già una condizione di salute non ottimale (in questo periodo direi grave, a prescindere dalla patologia), ed è per questo -ma non solo- che hanno chiesto di limitare gli accessi al pronto soccorso, e poi bloccato alcune visite.
> Il personale medico e infermieristico che a contatto con molte persone viene contagiato (anche in forma asintomatica) non può continuare a lavorare, quindi il personale si riduce, e altri devono coprire i turni. Tutti i macchinari per svolgere esami non è che ce n'è come i caschi della parrucchiera.
> Non è che si può far finta che il virus non esista per non farci carico della nostra parte. Specialmente perchè è l'unica cosa che noi possiamo fare al momento.
> Non è facile, sicuramente per qualcuno più di altri, e non è che questo vada a negare i problemi economici.
> Però questo giro di "informazioni" buttate lì su facebook non aiuta per niente.





Marjanna ha detto:


> Penso non serva spiegare che a marzo non si sapeva nulla, e quindi è stato necessario dare priorità ai malati covid, vedi questioni rsa, persone che sono morte a casa, tentativi di cure, ect. Poi senza arrivare a visione complottistiche (  scoperte su facebook), non ripeto quanto già hanno scritto altri utenti nei vari post, brevemente la sanità era già stringata prima. E sulle conseguenze di questo qualcuno rischia di lasciarci le penne. E' ovviamente grave. Ma al momento quanto possiamo fare noi che siamo fuori è fare il possibile per limitare i contagi, perchè ciò che fuori appare easy (massì muoiono tre vecchi, le categorie fragili, ect) dentro gli ospedali crea un contesto drammatico. In ospedale ci entra chi ha già una condizione di salute non ottimale (in questo periodo direi grave, a prescindere dalla patologia), ed è per questo -ma non solo- che hanno chiesto di limitare gli accessi al pronto soccorso, e poi bloccato alcune visite.
> Il personale medico e infermieristico che a contatto con molte persone viene contagiato (anche in forma asintomatica) non può continuare a lavorare, quindi il personale si riduce,
> Io dati ISTAT sono simili a quelli della foto  solo che il file dell'ISTAT è un po più pesante  da caricare...
> Detto ciò  la questione che volevo sollevare è che non si muore di solo covid  ci sono altre malattie altrettanto mortali
> ...


----------



## Marjanna (30 Novembre 2020)

@oriente70 Ma perchè te vai a guardati i dati istat solitamente?
Ovvio che le persone muoino anche di altre cause. E che con gli ospedali nel caos si possa alzare la mortalità per altre patologie.

E' che siamo ad un punto dove ci si dovrebbe AUTO-REGOLARE senza ci debbano essere controlli. Alle entrate negli ospedali ancora serve ci sia il guardiano che obbliga ad igienizzare le mani, e ancora qualcuno tenta di scavalcare la fila e fare il furbetto.
Da quando hanno iniziato le varie proteste per tg sono passate molte immagini. Dimmi se tu vuoi tenere aperta la tua attività, e sei in piazza a protestare, e vien da te il giornalista del tg, e vedi che hai puntata una telecamera che ti riprendere, e stai dicendo che vuoi lavorare, che rispetti le norme, che hai investito soldi nella tua attività, ma nel dire questo dimentichi che ti è calata la mascherina, e vai avanti a parlare... ti sei già dimenticato che esiste il virus. Oh son pochi minuti di ripresa, anche a voler far la scena di facciata.
Si è sentito brontolare chi trova assurdo dover portare la mascherina se cammina da solo. Sai a quante persone in questi mesi sono arrivata "in culo" camminando mentre credevano di "essere soli"? Ma se non guardi e stai perso nel tuo IO a voglia... Se vai per negozi devi per forza porre attenzione verso le altre persone, e non aspettarti che sia il contesto ad adattarsi a te.

Vedi i dati sono gli stessi, solo che non capisco come alcune persone anzichè dirsi "è così, seguo ste tre regolette", tipo che se vado in un bar nessuno mi deve dire di alzarmi la mascherina, bevo e io me la alzo, se fumo una sigaretta mi fermo in un angolino e sto lontano, non la fumo a meno di un metro dal compare con cui chiacchero (anche se lui ha la mascherina), se devo igienizzare le mani lo faccio e mortà li, e cose simili, riescano ad usarli per arrivare a non rispettare niente, e quindi poi a creare quelle situazioni in cui serve il controllore, a creare regole che regolino le regole.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @oriente70 Ma perchè te vai a guardati i dati istat solitamente?
> Ovvio che le persone muoino anche di altre cause. E che con gli ospedali nel caos si possa alzare la mortalità per altre patologie.
> 
> E' che siamo ad un punto dove ci si dovrebbe AUTO-REGOLARE senza ci debbano essere controlli. Alle entrate negli ospedali ancora serve ci sia il guardiano che obbliga ad igienizzare le mani, e ancora qualcuno tenta di scavalcare la fila e fare il furbetto.
> ...


Non guardo solo i dati istat, parlo con persone che hanno paura del corona ma che purtroppo hanno anche altre patologie in corso ..e sentirsi dire che la visita/terapia è stata spostata è un po scocciante .
Marjanna ci sono anche molte persone che rispettano le regole . Quello che dicono e fanno vedere i vari TG va valutato.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Dicembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema non è stabilire o meno se esiste o meno questo virus. Esiste, è un dato di fatto.
> Si dovrebbe piuttosto discutere se il lockdown può essere la soluzione e se le conseguenze superano i benefici. David Navarro riteneva utile il lockdown solo se propedeutico a prendere tempo per aggiornare i sistemi sanitari - dal controllo al tracciamento fino alla cura e all'assistenza.
> Ma stigmatizzava gli eccessivi costi sociali ed economici del lockdown tali da rendere le conseguenze superiori ai benefici nel giro di poco tempo.
> Anche per me il lockdown non è una soluzione, ma in tutto questo tempo non è stato fatto altro.
> ...


Attuato come è stato attuato è ovvio che non è una soluzione. Sono stati buttati miliardi nel cesso.








						Crisanti: "Ero stato ottimista quando avevo parlato di lockdown a Natale. Il virus corre veloce"
					

Il virologo spiega come "chiudere paradossalmente è facile, ma poi bisogna evitare che i contagi non risalgano" e non esclude un lockdown anche prima di Natale




					www.huffingtonpost.it
				






oriente70 ha detto:


> Non guardo solo i dati istat, parlo con persone che hanno paura del corona ma che purtroppo hanno anche altre patologie in corso ..e sentirsi dire che la visita/terapia è stata spostata è un po scocciante .
> Marjanna ci sono anche molte persone che rispettano le regole . Quello che dicono e fanno vedere i vari TG va valutato.


Certo che ci sono anche persone che rispettano, e per fortuna. 
(Che io scriva quel che vedo qui, non vuol dire che corra a insultare la gente per strada, non mi frega niente di far guerra tra noialtri)
Per quanto riguarda la gestione di visite o terapie ci sono varianti da regione a regione. Io potrei solo parlare per la mia regione, non mi sono messa a guardare l'andamento di ogni regione.
Comunque non comprendo il termine scocciante, che già mi da una certa percezione, e te lo dico da persona che con la salute di problemi ne ha avuti. Ce ne sono altre eventualmente che una persona che sta male, che prova dolore, che può vedere peggiorata la sua condizione in mancanza di un tempestivo intervento (tempestivo parola dell'anno), userebbe, anche ben più incisive. Ma non son parole da spargere per uso e consumo improprio.

Rimane che più persone accedono alle strutture sanitarie più si rischia di far circolare il virus e quindi che a contrarlo siano le persone più fragili, oltre il contagio che può toccare il personale sanitario. Qui è stata posta come soluzione il non far uscire di casa le categorie fragili (in realtà moltooo più ampie dei soli anziani) e far proseguire la vita "come prima" per tutti gli altri. Ma non sarebbe applicabile in un contesto ospedaliero. Non è che un infermiere o un medico asintomatico può continuare a lavorare, e magari contagiare una persona che si sta facendo una visita specialistica da cui si scoprirà avere X patologia. Già ora, e Crisanti ha posto voce anche in tal senso, l'uso del tampone rapido non pare sicuro, e andrebbe sostituito con il molecolare dentro gli ospedali.
*"*_All'inizio del contagio la carica virale può essere bassa, poi diventa media e poi alta, infine si riabbassa. Quando faccio il test, se siamo all'inizio di quel percorso, rischiamo di non intercettare una persona positiva che qualche giorno dopo avrà una carica virale più alta" _Crisanti, 30 ottobre 2020
Ma comunque se chi entra per degenza viene sottoposto al tampone rapido, chi entra per visite o esami non fa alcun tampone, e nel caso di esami gli spazi quelli sono (pensa anche che tanti esami prevedono di accedere ad un camerino). Non tutti i macchinari si possono sanificare con una spruzzata di alcool ma servono prodotti specifici e c'è del personale addetto a questo. 

Non è facile tenere in piedi la colonna della sanità e quella dell'economia, e con i figuranti dell'Olimpo certo non c'è da star sereni, non è facile trovare una soluzione. Ma ciò che possiamo far noi è stare attenti (specifichiamo, non è che chi prende il virus è colpevole, che poi non salti fuori quello). Non è che il covid è passato, si esce per tirar un poco su una colonna, senza dimenticare l'altra. E' nel nostro interesse, insomma ce la dobbiamo vedere tra noi, autogestendoci.


----------



## oriente70 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Attuato come è stato attuato è ovvio che non è una soluzione. Sono stati buttati miliardi nel cesso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è da tutti .
Tuttora c'è gente "giovane" che alle prime due linee di febbre va al pronto soccorso  e questo grazie alle notizie pomate dai giornalisti...


----------



## oriente70 (1 Dicembre 2020)

E poi...c'è un  il vaccino per questi??








						Festa in casa con 42 persone, vicini chiamano i carabinieri
					

Multe fino a 400 euro per i partecipanti di una festa privata scoperta a Maserada sul Piave, nella zona di Via Roma. Forze dell'ordine intervenute su segnalazione dei residenti




					www.trevisotoday.it


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2020)

Ma il Sig. Pfizer si vaccina con lo stesso vaccino che daranno a me?
In quel caso potrei anche prenderlo in considerazione.


----------



## Lara3 (1 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma il Sig. Pfizer si vaccina con lo stesso vaccino che daranno a me?
> In quel caso potrei anche prenderlo in considerazione.


Credo che lui si fa quello della Moderna


----------



## Lara3 (1 Dicembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E poi...c'è un  il vaccino per questi??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poco 400 euro di multa.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Credo che lui si fa quello della Moderna


Ecco già qui non ci siamo...coerenza ragazzi...coerenza!


----------



## Foglia (1 Dicembre 2020)

Io prima di iniettarmi una roba che non so che effetti possa avere, ci penso due volte 
Sinceramente credo di averlo avuto, se su di me i sintomi fossero quelli di un raffreddore o poco più  (per certi aspetti pure meno) non vado a mettere a repentaglio la salute. Fossi anziana, e con problemi acclarati di salute, lo farei, credo.


----------



## Vera (1 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io prima di iniettarmi una roba che non so che effetti possa avere, ci penso due volte
> Sinceramente credo di averlo avuto, se su di me i sintomi fossero quelli di un raffreddore o poco più  (per certi aspetti pure meno) non vado a mettere a repentaglio la salute. Fossi anziana, e con problemi acclarati di salute, lo farei, credo.


Torniamo sempre allo stesso punto. Il vaccino non protegge solo noi. Protegge anche le persone che, per svariate motivazioni, non possono farlo.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2020)

Vera, concordo con te.
ma un vaccino messo su in fretta e furia in pochi mesi, oggi qualcuno può dichiarare che fa davvero quello che scrivi tu al di là di lanci pubblicitari, 90, 94,5, 90?


----------



## Foglia (1 Dicembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Torniamo sempre allo stesso punto. Il vaccino non protegge solo noi. Protegge anche le persone che, per svariate motivazioni, non possono farlo.


Senz'altro. 
Se sapessi per certo (o con ragionevole sicurezza, meglio) che a me male non fa, mi vaccinerei senza pensiero alcuno.


----------



## brenin (1 Dicembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Torniamo sempre allo stesso punto. Il vaccino non protegge solo noi. Protegge anche le persone che, per svariate motivazioni, non possono farlo.





Foglia ha detto:


> Senz'altro.
> Se sapessi per certo (o con ragionevole sicurezza, meglio) che a me male non fa, mi vaccinerei senza pensiero alcuno.


Per i bambini ancora non c'è vaccino....


----------



## Marjanna (2 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## Vera (2 Dicembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Per i bambini ancora non c'è vaccino....


Sì, per esempio.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Senz'altro.
> Se sapessi per certo (o con ragionevole sicurezza, meglio) che a me male non fa, mi vaccinerei senza pensiero alcuno.


Quindi tu non faresti mai il volontario per testare un farmaco.
Per fortuna ci sono loro, i volontari, quelli che con generosità si assumono rischi per il bene degli altri.
E poi ci sono gli animalisti che non vogliono test su animali...
Ci rendiamo conto che in questo modo non si arriva lontano ? I test in vitro non sono sufficienti per testare un farmaco.
E poi se un vaccino ha ricevuto l’approvazione  FDA e EMA si può dire con ragionevole certezza che è sicuro.
Testare su animali no, testare su volontari pochi si fanno avanti, fare il vaccino una volta uscito no, perché non ci si fida ... boh
E rispondo già alla domanda successiva: io si, ho fatto da cavia.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi tu non faresti mai il volontario per testare un farmaco.
> Per fortuna ci sono loro, i volontari, quelli che con generosità si assumono rischi per il bene degli altri.
> E poi ci sono gli animalisti che non vogliono test su animali...
> Ci rendiamo conto che in questo modo non si arriva lontano ? I test in vitro non sono sufficienti per testare un farmaco.
> ...


Sono scelte e opinioni diverse. Io non capisco la scelta di fare da cavia o di vaccinarsi con un vaccino testasti sicuramente molto meno tempo di altri. Ma rispetto chi sceglie di fare da cavia e poi di vaccinarsi appena uscirà 
Non di comprende perché uno Con un’idea diversa sia subito (non da te) additato con no vax. Cosa ovviamente in molti casi non vera


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi tu non faresti mai il volontario per testare un farmaco.
> Per fortuna ci sono loro, i volontari, quelli che con generosità si assumono rischi per il bene degli altri.


Io però, Lara, credo che questa sia una proiezione allo stato puro di chi non ha queste spinte.

Che vede eroi dove non ci sono, se non nella sua fantasia. Dove lui probabilmente si vedrebbe eroe nel farlo (ma si caca sotto all'idea)

Ovviamente c'è anche chi si sente così come dici tu, ma credo siano una esigua minoranza

Il punto è che va data una forma a una propria paura, e allora si guarda chi non ha paura e si disegna nella propria fantasia l'eroe che ber il bene degli altri si mette a disposizione (ho paura anche io, ma mi sacrifico per il bene degli altri, mi daranno una medaglia)

Il punto è che c'è chi non ha paura

E l'altro punto è che c'è chi ce l'ha e non concepisce che non esista nel prossimo.

E pensa che chi lo fa si senta l'eroe che al suo posto si sentirebbe lui


----------



## Lara3 (2 Dicembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io però, Lara, credo che questa sia una proiezione allo stato puro di chi non ha queste spinte.
> 
> Che vede eroi dove non ci sono, se non nella sua fantasia. Dove lui probabilmente si vedrebbe eroe nel farlo (ma si caca sotto all'idea)
> 
> ...


No, veramente mai pensato a gesti di eroismo o altro. E spero che quelli che si prestano a fare da cavie non lo facciano per bisogno di soldi.
Io la vedo come propensione a credere nella scienza.
Altrimenti l’uomo non avrebbe mai volato o potuto beneficiare di un intervento chirurgico.
Un po’ di coraggio e fiducia nella scienza, non dico eroi.
Gli eroi sono ben altro.
E lo so che nella scienza gli errori ci sono stati, ma penso che in questo caso il beneficio supera di gran lunga i rischi.
Non è una critica verso che ha paura di vaccinarsi, la paura fa parte dell’essere umano; è normale avere paura e porsi delle domande. È doveroso ci sia trasparenza sugli eventuali effetti o i rischi di un vaccino.
Ma senza fiducia nella scienza non avremo mai potuto beneficiare delle cure che si possono fare oggi.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Dicembre 2020)

Lara, perché non ti offri tu come tester?


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, veramente mai pensato a gesti di eroismo o altro. *E spero che quelli che si prestano a fare da cavie non lo facciano per bisogno di soldi*.
> Io la vedo come propensione a credere nella scienza.
> Altrimenti l’uomo non avrebbe mai volato o potuto beneficiare di un intervento chirurgico.
> Un po’ di coraggio e fiducia nella scienza, non dico eroi.
> ...


Provo a rispondere. Io ad esempio sul ggrassetto la vedo in modo decisamente diverso dal tuo. Perché lo "speri"? Perché ti fa piacere pensare che al mondo esistano tante persone capaci di gesti di altruismo per il gusto dell'altruismo, *laddove in gioco c'è la propria, di salute?*

Io credo, molto più terra terra, che si tratti di fare riferimento al proprio sentire. Ad esempio, PER ME (e per chi mi sta veramente a cuore) il coronavirus non  rappresenta tutto sto gran rischio. Magari mi sbaglio, eh, Magari è una percezione. Non fosse che con larghissima probabilità l'ho avuto. Perché parliamoci chiaro: tempo fa mio figlio ha avuto un pò di raffreddore. Poi si è saputo che la baby sitter che se ne occupa a volte quando sta dal padre era positiva. Una (anzi due) delle sue maestre erano positive. Il mio ex è (quasi) ossessionato (dal mio punto di vista, eh), sicché ffp2 quando era in giro, disinfettanti a manetta, meno contatti possibili, eccetera. Eppure positivo. Indovina indovinello da chi lo ha preso? Quando mi ha dato la notizia di essere positivo, io (casualmente eh ) ero raffreddata in maniera un pò "strana", e nei giorni successivi mi è sparita (proprio sparita) letteralmente la voce. Il tutto a fronte di un modestissimo mal di gola e di un pò di naso gocciolante. E un pò di tosse.

Che ti devo dire? Lo percepisco come un virus che sta facendo molti danni, e molte vittime purtroppo, e che sta aprendo voragini e domande sui nostri sistemi, sanitario e assistenziale in primis. Ma - per rispondere alla tua domanda del precedente post - sinceramente mi dovrebbero pagare bene, ma bene bene proprio, perché io potessi anche solo valutare di fare da cavia. Ho troppi motivi per stare qui e starci bene. E ho "purgato" abbastanza questa menata del coronavirus, mi pare. Mi manca solo che per un qualcosa che ho vissuto come un raffreddore (con varianti) io debba pure andare incontro a problemi di salute potenzialmente più gravi di quello che verosimilmente sarebbe per me rifare la malattia. Per me, e pure per mio figlio. In tutto questo entrano certamente in gioco le mie percezioni. Detto ciò: ben vengano senz'altro i volontari che sperimentano un vaccino creato di corsa. Il punto importante sarebe (e non so se è possibile) valutare una "finestra" di tempo entro quando si potranno manifestare eventuali effetti collaterali. Non è che la scienza sia sempre stata "rassicurante" nella storia.

Di qui - come giustamente dice @Nocciola - a passare per no vax, ce ne corre 
Mio figlio (e pure io) abbiamo trecentomila vaccini in corpo, pure quelli non obbligatori


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Per i bambini ancora non c'è vaccino....


Sono anche quelli che ne hanno meno bisogno.
Perché io guarderei a questo. Chi ne ha più bisogno? Se fossi anziana, o comunque con problemi acclarati di salute (che concretamente potrebbero farmi ipotizzare di finire nel numero dei morti.... ci finiscono anche i giovani in salute? certamente, così come alcuni muoiono di infarto, o di complicanze dell'influenza) avrei senz'altro un'altra prospettiva in ordine alla opportunità di farmi vaccinare. Questo è il mio punto di vista.
Se poi mi dici che un nipotino infetto ti uccide un nonno, infatti rispondo che non per niente penso che finché non sarà disponibile il vaccino i riguardi debbano essere portati verso gli anziani. Il che purtroppo apre una voragine sul nostro welfare. Altro che "poverini gli anziani non li vogliamo isolare". E siamo indietro anni luce rispetto ad altri Paesi. Lo dico anche brutalmente. A chi vanno somministrati per primi i vaccini? Premesso che ognuno è libero di offrirsi e di fare la cavia in via sperimentale. Ma chi sono i primi a cui somministrarli (con tutte le incognite dovute al fatto che quanto tempo lasceremo passare dalla somministrazione alle cavie alla effettiva somministrazione "autorizzata".... con relativa assunzione di responsabilità - per quel che vale   - del Ministero)? I bambini o gli anziani? o semplicemente chi vuole? Boh. E ancora: essere vaccinati darà un "patentino sociale" in più (che adesso non è dato dalla eventuale immunità risultante da un sierologico)? Un pò come si è verificato per la frequentazione degli asili preclusi a chi non ha fatto certe vaccinazioni (per i nati dal 2016 in poi, se non vado errata, anche della varicella).


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Dicembre 2020)

Avete perso amici o parenti in que pandemia?
io si, sia amici che parenti.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Avete perso amici o parenti in que pandemia?
> io si, sia amici che parenti.


Amici ed erano senza malattie pregresse, sui 50 anni, uno di 60 e abbastanza sportivi.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Dicembre 2020)

Io una zia anziana ed un amico di 42 anni, atleta, sano come un pesce.
Mia zia aveva già qualche acciacco ma il mio amico no, quando ha avuto i primi sintomi non è stato preso in considerazione.
Quando lo hanno ricoverato, era già da intubare.
Tempo tre settimane....


----------



## Vera (2 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Avete perso amici o parenti in que pandemia?
> io si, sia amici che parenti.


Purtroppo sì.


----------



## ologramma (2 Dicembre 2020)

io amici  e conoscenti , non proprio tutti sani ma senza questo virus penso avrebbero avuto altri anni di vita


----------



## andrea53 (3 Dicembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi tu non faresti mai il volontario per testare un farmaco.
> Per fortuna ci sono loro, i volontari, quelli che con generosità si assumono rischi per il bene degli altri.
> E poi ci sono gli animalisti che non vogliono test su animali...
> Ci rendiamo conto che in questo modo non si arriva lontano ? I test in vitro non sono sufficienti per testare un farmaco.
> ...


Io mi sono candidato


----------



## Lara3 (3 Dicembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.corriere.it/cronache/20...ei-8795e32a-2b03-11eb-9939-58d0486c3785.shtml
> 
> Crisanti ;
> «Il vaccino a gennaio? Io
> ...


Ma in Italia ci sarà anche quello di Astra Zeneca ?
Da noi dicono che sarà gratuito per tutti e la distribuzione sarà affidata all’esercito.
La vaccinazione prevista per fine gennaio.


----------



## brenin (3 Dicembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma in Italia ci sarà anche quello di Astra Zeneca ?
> Da noi dicono che sarà gratuito per tutti e la distribuzione sarà affidata all’esercito.
> La vaccinazione prevista per fine gennaio.


" ...  "Se tutti i processi autorizzativi andassero a buon fine, l'Italia potrebbe contare sulla disponibilità delle seguenti dosi: contratto con Astrazeneca, 40,38 milioni di dosi; contratto con Johnson & Johnson 26,92; contratto con Sanofi 40,38; contratto con Pfizer/Biontech 26,92; contratto con Curevac 30,285; contratto con Moderna 10,768. Sono numeri subordinati a processi autorizzativi che non sono ancora completati", ha detto il ministro. appare probabile che a partire da gennaio avremo i primi vaccini" contro Covid-19 "e poi progressivamente saremo in grado di vaccinare un numero sempre più alto di italiani. E' la svolta che auspichiamo e alla quale lavoriamo da mesi", ha aggiunto.  "Con le conoscenze oggi a nostra disposizione è molto probabile che saranno necessarie due dosi per ciascuna vaccinazione - spiega Speranza - a breve distanza temporale. Va inoltre ricordato che non vi è ancora evidenza scientifica sui tempi esatti di durata dell'immunità prodotta dal vaccino. La scelta compiuta anche in questo caso è ispirata al principio di massima precauzione. Abbiamo sottoscritto, infatti, in quota parte, per la parte che riguarda l'Italia, pari al 13,46%, tutti i contratti che l'Unione europea ha formalizzato. Non vogliamo correre neanche il più piccolo rischio di non poter disporre di un vaccino autorizzato prima di altri o che dovesse risultare più efficace, in conseguenza della scelta di non partecipare ad una delle acquisizioni stipulate dall'Unione europea".


----------



## ipazia (3 Dicembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sei ottimista.
> Qui c'è anche odio. Risentimento.
> Io ho parlato di terrorismo (e mafie) non per niente.
> Il lockdown lo puoi imporre a un italiano con i risparmi in banca, non a chi tirava avanti o a chi con le rimesse ci mantiene la famiglia in Africa.
> ...


Chiedo, con ingenua perplessità.

Ma davvero ti stupisce quello che descrivi nel tuo post, e quindi vedi?

Io odio e risentimento li ho sempre percepiti, visti, intorno a me.
Non vedo differenza sostanziali rispetto a prima. (forse qualche cambiamento di espressione, ma il nucleo è quello. Reti sociali assenti prima, reti sociali assenti ora. Solo che ora non è come prima. E' cambiato il contesto dell'assenza).

forse dipende da dove si è passata la vita?

Forse sono ottimista ora, che quello che fino a non molto tempo era definito pessimismo ha perso il velo?

Io sono anni che mi aspetto il disastro che descrivi. Sono almeno 20 anni che lo si coltiva.
E sto bassa.

Perchè le radici probabilmente sono ben più lontane. culturalmente, politicamente socialmente.

Per quanto riguarda l'integrazione...io stenderei un velo pietoso.

Sai, ricordo un lavoro in cui dovevo aver a che fare con i punkabbestia. Ci collaboravamo anche nello scambia siringhe.
Beh, io ero una ingenuotta fondamentalmente.
ricordo questo tipo, 50enne allora, vita in strada da una 30ina d'anni.
Mi aveva ripresa perchè avevo quasi dato siringhe ad una ragazzina, bellissima, che si era presentata coperta di sangue e già con la bocca da 70enne (se aveva 20 anni era tanto) chiedendomi siringhe senza averne da darmene in cambio.
Ricordo che ero rimasta impressionata. Impietosita da quella bellezza che si sciupava anche in quel momento davanti ai miei occhi.
Ed ero stata lì lì per dare le siringhe.
Era intervenuto il tipo, che le aveva detto che o aveva le siringhe da dare in cambio oppure gliene potevamo dare una.
Da quella boccuccia così tenera era uscito di tutto 
Si era trasformata sotto i miei occhi. Avevo visto la strada, e quello che la strada porta con sè.
Aveva preso la sua siringa e ringhiando se ne era andata (per tornare dopo nemmeno un'ora come se non fosse mai accaduto nulla con la stessa identica richiesta...come rivedere uno stesso film.)

Lui mi aveva spiegato che dovevo aprire gli occhi per vedere. E dovevo aprirli per non farmi inculare. Da un bel faccino. Dalle apparenze.
Chi parlava era un ignorante non scolarizzato, che quello che aveva imparato lo aveva imparato in strada, fra coltelli e ferite, siringhe, overdose, prostituzione, merda letterale addosso).
Quella ragazzina si prendeva le siringhe, le rivendeva e si procurava le sue dosi in quel modo.
Mi ha raccontato parecchi altri modi, quel signore, che io nemmeno riuscivo ad immaginare realizzati per far soldi. Conosciuti, ma ignorati e tollerati.

Il mondo che io ho visto è quello lì.
Per anni e anni.
E per anni e anni mi sono stupita del fatto che fuori da quel mondo circolasse quella idea di sicurezza che dalla mia postazione era illusoria, oltre che vagamente ipocrita.

Lì odio, risentimento, deprivazione, prostituzione, violenza, tristezza, trauma, dissonanza...erano la norma.
Ma anche in quel clima, si rideva, si mangiava, si faceva festa.

Il mondo dei bocciati. I devianti. Quelli che non sono mica come noi. Malati.
Quello che si è politicamente e culturalmente VOLUTO nascondere, dando a scambio (un po' come lo scambia siringhe) il mondo del mulino bianco.

Il mulino bianco basta un nulla a farlo crollare.
Un tradimento. e crollano le nastrine sul tavolo della colazione.
Una crisi economica un pochetto più forte, e chi traballava ma si barcamenava arraggiandosi cade.
Il passo è breve per andar di lì.

In tutto questo, quello che accomuna quei due mondi, artificialmente tenuti separati, è la progettualità.
La visione a medio e lungo termine.
L'assenza di visione intendo.

E sai su cosa sono davvero pessimista?

Sul fatto che raramente ho trovato grandi differenze in termini di progettualità fra quei due mondi.

Questi sono i risultati di una società che ha investito sul perbenismo benpensante, su una struttura giudicante ed escludente (il cazzo l'integrazione...è assistenzialismo, salve qualche atto di buona volontà e genialità individuale, di progetti seri a livello territoriale, di buone prassi, non c'è ombra), sull'ipocrisia dello status symbol, dell'ultimo iphone per cui mettersi in coda (mentre si piange miseria) della lavatrice a rate, del telefonino a rate, della carta igienica a rate.

Ma davvero, quello che vedi e descrivi? Davvero lo vedi ora?
Davvero ti stupisce che siamo dove siamo e di soluzioni all'orizzonte non se ne vedono?
(d'altro canto, provare a risolvere un problema con le stesse tecniche che l'hanno creato è una barzelletta).

A me, personalmente, stupisce che sia sia qui e ora a discutere del pranzo di natale di sti cazzi.
Mentre la sanità non solo non va avanti, ma probabilmente verrà tagliata ulteriormente nel 2023 (ma non si dirà taglio, si dirà minore investimento che fa più bello), del fatto che come scrivevo a marzo questo paese ha fatto i balletti su piani pandemici non aggiornati inventandosi mille storie. Sul fatto che ad oggi non ci sono dati trasparenti riguardo nulla. NULLA.
Non mi metto ad elencare gli altri settori.

Lo ribadisco.
Tenendo conto delle condizioni di partenza, sta andando più che bene.
A me stupisce che non ci siano ancora le bande armate in strada.

E, concludendo, mi delude anche un po'.
Pensavo che, almeno sbattendo il naso con l'evidenza, ci sarebbero state reazioni, agiti certo, ma anche colpi di reni, di dignità.
Di movimento dal mantenimento di uno status quo.
Non ne vedo.

Tenendo conto di questo...usti se sta andando bene. Benissimo. Non bene.

ORA.

Poi vedremo.

Che quando non sarà più possibile chiacchierare della buona volontà dei volontari di vaccino, del vaccino che ci salverà tutti, del dpcm in diretta streaming, delle piste da sci, dei problemi finanziari delle partite iva, finirà come quei due che si lanciavano le siringhe usate uno contro l'altro prendendosi contemporaneamente a calci e chi si avvicinava rischiava una coltellata.
Poi, in effetti, finito lo sfogo, si sono riaddormentati. E una volta svegli, si sono rimessi in moto per la dose.
E l'hanno trovata.
Tagliata col cacao...un po' di febbre alle ossa, ma chi cazzo se ne frega.
L'importante è la dose.

Così è più chiaro il mio ottimismo? 

Spero si percepisca che il tono non è polemico. O aggressivo.

Io sono sinceramente stupita e meravigliata, a questo punto.
Mi guardo intorno, e non riesco a non esser meravigliata.

Il tono è di stupore, nel senso etimologico del termine.


----------



## brenin (3 Dicembre 2020)

*Covid, Sileri: «Se in molti non vorranno vaccinarsi, introdurremo qualche forma di obbligatorietà»*

https://video.corriere.it/cronaca/c...-non-vorranno-vaccinarsi-introdurremo-obbligo


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Senz'altro.
> Se sapessi per certo (o con ragionevole sicurezza, meglio) che a me male non fa, mi vaccinerei senza pensiero alcuno.


Deve anche fare bene.
E anche su questo ci sono dubbi.
Per ora è l'oste che ti vende il vino, a 19,5 euro a dose.
E te ne vende 120 milioni.
Questo vaccino ci costerà una trentina di miliardi, tra acquisto e organizzazione.
Tra l'altro pagheremo noi al posto delle case farmaceutiche una gran parte della fase sperimentale...
Un affare.
Fossi la Pfizer uscirei con acqua fresca, così non faccio neppure danni.
Tanto a fine 2021 il vaccino sarà comunque esaurito.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Avete perso amici o parenti in que pandemia?
> io si, sia amici che parenti.


Due parenti.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Chiedo, con ingenua perplessità.
> 
> Ma davvero ti stupisce quello che descrivi nel tuo post, e quindi vedi?


Secondo te uno che ha passato infanzia e gioventù tra spacciatori, tossici, clandestini e mafiosi delle case popolari si stupisce di qualcosa?
Non voglio ritrovare ancora quella merda tra i piedi, non voglio che ci entri mia figlia o le amiche sue, non voglio vedere nuovamente quel degrado.
Uno si vuole lasciare alle spalle quel passato.
Parlate di morti per Covid, io ho avuto morti per overdose 40 e 30 anni fa.
Una strage tra quelli della mia generazione.
E vivo in un palazzo per metà privato, per metà proprietà di una comunità.
I primi a rimetterci, come ha detto Spleen, saranno quelli delle periferie.


----------



## ipazia (7 Dicembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te uno che ha passato infanzia e gioventù tra spacciatori, tossici, clandestini e mafiosi delle case popolari si stupisce di qualcosa?
> Non voglio ritrovare ancora quella merda tra i piedi, non voglio che ci entri mia figlia o le amiche sue, non voglio vedere nuovamente quel degrado.
> Uno si vuole lasciare alle spalle quel passato.
> Parlate di morti per Covid, io ho avuto morti per overdose 40 e 30 anni fa.
> ...


Non lo so, per questo chiedo. 

E se te la devo dire tutta, sì, vedo stupore.

La tua generazione ha avuto morti.
La mia pure.

E come dicevo in precedenti post, le generazioni precedenti ne hanno avuti ben di più.

E' un'epoca dorata quella in cui stiamo vivendo.
E la qualità della vita di cui possiamo fruire è ben più alta della media degli ultimi 100 anni, per non andare troppo lontano.

Si sta ripetendo la storia, ossia i più deboli periranno per primi.

Davvero non vedevi un mondo in cui i più deboli avrebbero patito per primi fino ad ora?
(stavano già patendo eh...solo che era più semplice non vedere, era più semplice non avere motivi per non sentirsi parte, per non sentirsi pericolosamente vicino al limite fittizio che era stato creato artificialmente per dividere, per far sentire al sicuro).

Serviva il covid per vederlo?

Ho fatto l'esempio dei tossici solo per sottolineare questo.
Non è cambiato nulla a questo livello, era così anche prima.
Solo che le paratie del mulino bianco reggevano. Era tutto sommato facile sentirsi dalla parte giusta, al sicuro.

Il virus ha semplicemente messo di fronte al fatto che quelle paratie erano un velo e nulla più.
Non basta l'adesione ad un sistema per essere al sicuro. Quel sistema per cui tutto hanno un frigo ma praticamente nessuno si chiede come fa a funzionare. (e questo non porre domande, non pensare, fa tutto sommato comodo sia al sistema sia a chi ci vuole stare dentro).

Sono cadute, e non ancora del tutto, le separazioni fittizie in cui ci si era abituati a vivere.

E' solo uno svelamento questo. (di quanto è stato fatto negli ultimi 50 anni)
I cambiamenti deriveranno dalle reazioni allo svelamento.
E più prevarrà la negazione e il rifiuto, più le reazioni saranno scomposte e violente.

Non serve la sfera magica e neppure particolare studio per mettere insieme i puntini.

Di fronte a risposte che cambiano (il mondo è già cambiato, questo è solo lo start del percorso in cui saremo immersi volenti o nolenti da ora in poi), si continuano a porre le stesse domande.
E la prima fra le domande è "preserviamo lo status quo?".

E tornando IT riguardo al vaccino.
Ancora oggi il modus operandi della popolazione è lo stesso dei contadini mandati al fronte che sapevano dividersi fra chi era a favore oppure no.
(ma al fronte ci andavano lo stesso).

Ancora la discussione è sulle decisioni che prenderà (sono già state prese) qualcun altro.
Ancora ragione o torto.

Invece che aprirla all'indagine sui percorsi che portano a quelle decisioni.
Chiedersi come fa a funzionare il frigorifero.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Dicembre 2020)

Regina Elisabetta farà presto il vaccino - Europa
					

La regina d'Inghilterra Elisabetta II riceverà nelle prossime settimane il vaccino Pfizer-BioNTech contro il Covid, farmaco che ha appena ottenuto il via libera dalle autorità sanitarie britanniche. Lo si apprende dalla stampa britannica. (ANSA)




					www.ansa.it


----------



## Foglia (7 Dicembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non lo so, per questo chiedo.
> 
> E se te la devo dire tutta, sì, vedo stupore.
> 
> ...


Sull'ultima parte del tuo discorso (che ho messo in grassetto) credo che un elemento mica troppo da sottovalutare risieda nel COME ci vengano date talune informazioni. Io mi posso chiedere come funziona il frigorifero, ma ho necessità di vederlo, di smontarlo, di avere risposte ai "perché", tra l'altro. Che informazioni ci giungono (e non sto parlando di "complotti" eh, ma proprio dell'usuale processo entro cui le informazioni ci vengono passate)?

In epoca COVID, poi, si vede ancora meglio questo concetto perché si giunge persino nelle sintesi informative a dire tutto e il contrario di tutto. Come si fa ad andare più in là del dire (rispetto al vaccino) mi fido o non mi fido, date queste premesse?

Chiedono un atto di fede, o giù di lì. Come faccio a capire come funziona una roba in un contesto nebuloso già di suo, ulteriormente annebbiato dalle informazioni (as usual), in cui al limite è garantita la sicurezza di chi andrà a certificare i vaccini per immetterli ufficialmente sul mercato? E' un atto di fede appunto, secondo me


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sull'ultima parte del tuo discorso (che ho messo in grassetto) credo che un elemento mica troppo da sottovalutare risieda nel COME ci vengano date talune informazioni. Io mi posso chiedere come funziona il frigorifero, ma ho necessità di vederlo, di smontarlo, di avere risposte ai "perché", tra l'altro. Che informazioni ci giungono (e non sto parlando di "complotti" eh, ma proprio dell'usuale processo entro cui le informazioni ci vengono passate)?
> 
> In epoca COVID, poi, si vede ancora meglio questo concetto perché si giunge persino nelle sintesi informative a dire tutto e il contrario di tutto. Come si fa ad andare più in là del dire (rispetto al vaccino) mi fido o non mi fido, date queste premesse?
> 
> Chiedono un atto di fede, o giù di lì. Come faccio a capire come funziona una roba in un contesto nebuloso già di suo, ulteriormente annebbiato dalle informazioni (as usual), in cui al limite è garantita la sicurezza di chi andrà a certificare i vaccini per immetterli ufficialmente sul mercato? E' un atto di fede appunto, secondo me


Peraltro ancora nessuno ha spiegato chiaramente al popolo chi ha inventato il covid. Magari lo stesso che ha inventato il vaccino, chi lo sa o lo saprà mai.
Mia mamma mi ha raccontato che quando lei era ragazza c’è stata l’influenza spagnola che anche li ha fatto tanti morti.
Solo che non esistendo internet, essendoci minori tv e minori notizie in generale, ci si preoccupò tutti molto meno.
Ritengo che l’informazione, pilotata o meno che sia, sia stata la vera fonte di tutti i casini in cui siamo oggi, economici compresi.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Peraltro ancora nessuno ha spiegato chiaramente al popolo chi ha inventato il covid. Magari lo stesso che ha inventato il vaccino, chi lo sa o lo saprà mai.











						Meet the scientists investigating the origins of the COVID pandemic
					

Ten researchers with expertise in virology, public health and animals will seek to answer this key question.




					www.nature.com
				






			https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/bies.202000240


----------



## bettypage (8 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Potrei essere in via di massima d’accordo su molte delle cose che hai detto, su altre non lo sono assolutamente, perché responsabilità ci sono eccome, sia esterne sia interne.
> 
> L’Occidente intero chiude entrambi gli occhi per fare affari con la dittatura cinese che passo dopo passo ha instaurato la sua egemonia. Questo è servito, nell’ indifferenza e nella connivenza della politica, a chi come le multinazionali e la finanza ha tratto enormi profitti da questo modello di merda (si può dire?) di globalizzazione.
> 
> ...


Ma esattamente in cosa non sei d'accordo? Se ho scritto che siamo corresponsabili...


spleen ha detto:


> Potrei essere in via di massima d’accordo su molte delle cose che hai detto, su altre non lo sono assolutamente, perché responsabilità ci sono eccome, sia esterne sia interne.
> 
> L’Occidente intero chiude entrambi gli occhi per fare affari con la dittatura cinese che passo dopo passo ha instaurato la sua egemonia. Questo è servito, nell’ indifferenza e nella connivenza della politica, a chi come le multinazionali e la finanza ha tratto enormi profitti da questo modello di merda (si può dire?) di globalizzazione.
> 
> ...


Ma io non ho mai parlato di deresponsabilità. Anzi l'articolo che ho postato parla di sindemia, mettendola in relazione al nostro stile di vita. 
Guarda che a me spaventa parecchio buttare un occhio a quel che sarà, se non altro perché ho deciso di investirci e proprio per non sentirmi un'idiota DEVO sperare in bene. Mi attivo per dare ai miei figli strumenti e risorse, non posso cambiare il mondo ma posso provare ad insegnargli a come starci.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Meet the scientists investigating the origins of the COVID pandemic
> 
> 
> Ten researchers with expertise in virology, public health and animals will seek to answer this key question.
> ...


Questa e‘ solo una delle versioni.


----------



## spleen (8 Dicembre 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma esattamente in cosa non sei d'accordo? Se ho scritto che siamo corresponsabili...
> 
> Ma io non ho mai parlato di deresponsabilità. Anzi l'articolo che ho postato parla di sindemia, mettendola in relazione al nostro stile di vita.
> Guarda che a me spaventa parecchio buttare un occhio a quel che sarà, se non altro perché ho deciso di investirci e proprio per non sentirmi un'idiota DEVO sperare in bene. Mi attivo per dare ai miei figli strumenti e risorse, non posso cambiare il mondo ma posso provare ad insegnargli a come starci.


Sono certo che da madre tu viva con preoccupazione tutto questo, mia moglie lo vive quasi con angoscia. Nostro figlio è asmatico, nostra figlia lavora in ospedale.

Nella replica a te, per la precisione puntavo la mia attenzione sul fatto che si sia tutti equamente corresponsabili, che da un certo punto di vista significa che non lo è nessuno.

(Questo se ho capito bene l'articolo. Esiste la possibilità che non abbia capito una ceppa).

Non è una faccenda di dividere il mondo in buoni e cattivi, come hai detto, ma di aver ben chiaro che questa situazione si poteva prevenire, che il modello malato a cui ho fatto riferimento è stato accettato, accarezzato, proposto come ineluttabile da tutta una intera classe politica e di amministratori, tanto per cominciare.
E accettato entusiasticamente da una larga fetta della popolazione, certo.
Ma non da tutti.
Hai una vaga idea ad esempio di quanto io sia stato preso per il sedere quando trenta anni fa si mi occupavo di ambiente, biodiversità e stili di vita?
E mica mi sembrava di parlare di cose irragionevoli, eh, non sono mai stato un estremista.

Questo non attenua la mia esasperazione, sia chiaro. Sempre mi chiedo se la specie umana sia programmata a sopravvivere a se stessa.
Vedo ogni tanto fortunatamente qualche sprazzo di luce, e se lo vedo significa che diversamente si poteva fare.

A me vanno benissimo tutti i progetti futuri per quando finirà la Sindemia, sono meno ottimista che questo vada ad influire sul nostro stile di vita o sulle politiche mondiali, perchè non si punirà nessuno, (negando farisaicamente responsabilità cinesi, ad esempio) e perchè presumo tutto tornerà come prima... o peggio.
Ha senso punire? Sì, perchè la responsabilità senza conseguenze è una cosa vuota. Ed è per questo che le cose vanno a rotoli da un bel pezzo.

La storia recente insegna: Con la crisi dei subprime del 2008, venne eletto il democraticissimo Obama, idolo del progressismo mondiale, colui che doveva dare un volto diverso, correggere, la rapacità della finanza mondiale.

Ti risulta sia cambiato qualcosa?

Evidemtemente anche lui doveva rispondere a qualcuno, oppure era inadeguato, oppure (e comincio seriamente a pensarlo) quello che ci viene proposto politicamente è solo schierarci in posizioni che progressivamente si sono svuotate di ogni contenuto.

Sia ben chiaro, ripeto, questo intervento non è una contestazione al tuo e anzi ti ringrazio per il confronto di arricchimento sul quale ti spendi. E' una precisazione su come (mi sembra) di vedere le cose.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Questa e‘ solo una delle versioni.


Non è una versione, dice solo che sono aperte entrambe le ipotesi. Al momento non è certa ne una ne l'altra. Almeno a livello di comunità scientifica.


----------



## spleen (8 Dicembre 2020)

dopo la pandemia, nulla sara' come prima - terra incognita, il libro di sebastiano barisoni
					

sebastiano barisoni 3     Ferruccio De Bortoli per www.corriere.it         Sebastiano Barisoni è una voce nota e apprezzata. Dai microfoni di «Radio 24», di cui è vicedirettore esecutivo, dà corpo a un racconto dell’economia ricco




					www.dagospia.com
				




Ecco, letto adesso.
Mi interessa soprattutto dove ribadisce che dalla crisi finanziaria di anni fa non si imparò niente. L'ho scritto stamattina.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Peraltro ancora nessuno ha spiegato chiaramente al popolo chi ha inventato il covid. Magari lo stesso che ha inventato il vaccino, chi lo sa o lo saprà mai.
> Mia mamma mi ha raccontato che quando lei era ragazza c’è stata l’influenza spagnola che anche li ha fatto tanti morti.
> Solo che non esistendo internet, essendoci minori tv e minori notizie in generale, ci si preoccupò tutti molto meno.
> Ritengo che l’informazione, pilotata o meno che sia, sia stata la vera fonte di tutti i casini in cui siamo oggi, economici compresi.


Hai una madre ultracentenaria? Forse parli dell’asiatica.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2020)

Un bambino di Milano di 4 anni aveva il coronavirus il 21 novembre 2019
					

Arrivato in pronto soccorso con problemi respiratori, era stato sottoposto a tampone in gola il 5 dicembre per vedere se aveva il morbillo. Oggi il suo campion…




					www.repubblica.it


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai una madre ultracentenaria? Forse parli dell’asiatica.


Si forse hai ragione tu. Appena la sento glielo chiedo.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un bambino di Milano di 4 anni aveva il coronavirus il 21 novembre 2019
> 
> 
> Arrivato in pronto soccorso con problemi respiratori, era stato sottoposto a tampone in gola il 5 dicembre per vedere se aveva il morbillo. Oggi il suo campion…
> ...


Strano che a Milano il fenomeno sia stato così contenuto, allora, nel 2019, malgrado le feste natalizie in mezzo.


----------



## perplesso (9 Dicembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> *Covid, Sileri: «Se in molti non vorranno vaccinarsi, introdurremo qualche forma di obbligatorietà»*
> 
> https://video.corriere.it/cronaca/covid-sileri-se-molti-non-vorranno-vaccinarsi-introdurremo-obbligo/d14f0bc8-356b-11eb-bd9c-afff1b18009e?vclk=video3CHP|covid-sileri-se-molti-non-vorranno-vaccinarsi-introdurremo-obbligo


basta dire alla gente che chi non è vaccinato non può andare al cinema, teatro,, stadio, spiaggia, discoteca, pista da sci, etc.....


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> basta dire alla gente che chi non è vaccinato non può andare al cinema, teatro,, stadio, spiaggia, discoteca, pista da sci, etc.....


Devono solo provarci 
Voglio vedere se riescono a farlo diventare obbligatorio


----------



## perplesso (9 Dicembre 2020)

non credo che abbiano molte altre soluzioni, per far vaccinare le persone.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> non credo che abbiano molte altre soluzioni, per far vaccinare le persone.


Non credo sarà così semplice


----------



## perplesso (9 Dicembre 2020)

mica penso sia semplice.  ma obblighi con le cattive maniere, oppure la possibilità che la vaccinazione faccia la fine dell'APP Immuni è alto


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Dicembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> mica penso sia semplice.  ma obblighi con le cattive maniere, oppure la possibilità che la vaccinazione faccia la fine dell'APP Immuni è alto


Mettere cecchini che sparano vaccini


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> mica penso sia semplice.  ma obblighi con le cattive maniere, oppure la possibilità che la vaccinazione faccia la fine dell'APP Immuni è alto


Ovviamente spero che non accada


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Dicembre 2020)

Lasciamo che gli inglesi lo testino...poi ci penseremo...


----------



## ologramma (10 Dicembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> non credo che abbiano molte altre soluzioni, per far vaccinare le persone.


come ho detto gli anziani debbono farlo , io ne ho fatti già due e non ne avevo mai fatti , l'altro anno a febbraio due giorni di febbre  io e la mia signora sebbene non eccessiva , pensa se mi viene adesso  che pensi dovrei preoccuparmi?


----------



## perplesso (10 Dicembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> come ho detto gli anziani debbono farlo , io ne ho fatti già due e non ne avevo mai fatti , l'altro anno a febbraio due giorni di febbre  io e la mia signora sebbene non eccessiva , pensa se mi viene adesso  che pensi dovrei preoccuparmi?


se hai problemi polmonari o li ha tua moglie, sarebbe meglio se lo facessi


----------



## Marjanna (11 Dicembre 2020)

Primi dati sul Pfizer-BioNTech


			https://www.fda.gov/media/144245/download?fbclid=IwAR1grt_1_zh_U-j1ka1I7Qy18Wji2fUwO5SSlPtFLutmAhRV8biJQSuFqbI
		


_Pensiero OT_
Tutto il mondo si è messo a lavorare per studiare il covid.
Mi chiedevo se ci fosse un tale movimento -con la stessa entità- per studiare le varie forme di tumore.
Quest'anno, e ormai arrivati a fine anno, ognuno di noi probabilmente conosce qualcuno che ha perso la vita per questo virus, ma altrettanto ognuno di noi sicuramente ha perso parenti per qualche forma di tumore. Non è per far polemica, mi è solo venuto il pensiero.


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sull'ultima parte del tuo discorso (che ho messo in grassetto) credo che un elemento mica troppo da sottovalutare risieda nel COME ci vengano date talune informazioni. Io mi posso chiedere come funziona il frigorifero, ma ho necessità di vederlo, di smontarlo, di avere risposte ai "perché", tra l'altro. Che informazioni ci giungono (e non sto parlando di "complotti" eh, ma proprio dell'usuale processo entro cui le informazioni ci vengono passate)?
> 
> In epoca COVID, poi, si vede ancora meglio questo concetto perché si giunge persino nelle sintesi informative a dire tutto e il contrario di tutto. Come si fa ad andare più in là del dire (rispetto al vaccino) mi fido o non mi fido, date queste premesse?
> 
> Chiedono un atto di fede, o giù di lì. Come faccio a capire come funziona una roba in un contesto nebuloso già di suo, ulteriormente annebbiato dalle informazioni (as usual), in cui al limite è garantita la sicurezza di chi andrà a certificare i vaccini per immetterli ufficialmente sul mercato? E' un atto di fede appunto, secondo me



Vero, come ci vengono date le informazioni? 

Ma forse la domanda potrebbe essere "come ci si pone davanti all'informazione?"

come i pulcini che se ne stanno a becco spalancato aspettando la mamma che rivomiti nel gozzo il predigerito per agevolare il pasto o come esseri adulti che si procacciano il cibo, ben consci che significa come minimo prima trovarlo e poi masticarlo?

Se sono un pulcino, allora mammà è cattiva, mamma è buona, ha digerito troppo, troppo poco, il cibo non mi piace, è troppo poco, è troppo, ne voglio ancora, non ne voglio più, lo voglio diverso, etc etc. 

Se sono un adulto, so che il mio cibo è frutto del compromesso fra realtà e capacità e il ponte fra le due è il mio esser protagonista. 

Chiedersi come funziona il frigorifero non significa necessariamente comprenderne tutte le implicazioni, ma almeno sapere che serve a fare il freddo e che se lo lascio aperto non mi raffredda la stanza ma anzi la riscalda mi sembrerebbe il minimo...ma ho raccolto testimonianze di chi pensa di rinfrescarsi d'estate lasciando aperta la porta e incazzandosi perchè il frigorifero che dovrebbe fare il freddo non raffredda l'ambiente! 
(credevo mi stessero prendendo per il culo. Erano serissimi.)


----------



## oriente70 (11 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Primi dati sul Pfizer-BioNTech
> 
> 
> https://www.fda.gov/media/144245/download?fbclid=IwAR1grt_1_zh_U-j1ka1I7Qy18Wji2fUwO5SSlPtFLutmAhRV8biJQSuFqbI
> ...


Ma il tumori non fermano gli stati ... Non c'è lockdown con i tumori.... 
Anche le multinazionali del farmaco che convenienza hanno a far stare tutti bene..


----------



## Lara3 (12 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Primi dati sul Pfizer-BioNTech
> 
> 
> https://www.fda.gov/media/144245/download?fbclid=IwAR1grt_1_zh_U-j1ka1I7Qy18Wji2fUwO5SSlPtFLutmAhRV8biJQSuFqbI
> ...


È vero, ma a differenza dei tumori è una malattia infettiva e la veloce diffusione ha messo in crisi i sistemi sanitari di tutto il mondo.
Avreste mai pensato che fosse possibile?


----------



## Marjanna (12 Dicembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> È vero, ma a differenza dei tumori è una malattia infettiva e la veloce diffusione ha messo in crisi i sistemi sanitari di tutto il mondo.
> Avreste mai pensato che fosse possibile?


Non mi ero posta la domanda prima, quindi mentirei nel risponderti ora.
Diciamo che sta accadendo, e quindi mi viene da pensare a quel mostro chiamato cancro, e a quante vite spazza via in modo atroce. 
Per la ricerca scientifica sul covid sono stati stanziati 7 miliardi in un anno, per il cancro sono circa 100 milioni (e la frode scientifica in Italia non entra nel penale), Poi ci entra pure su dove finiscono in fondi per la ricerca. Qui parla dell'America, ma non so quanto sia diverso in Italia.




__





						Finanziamenti alla ricerca: troppi pochi soldi ai tumori più diffusi e pericolosi
					

Tumori del colon, dell’endometrio, del pancreas, del fegato e dei dotti biliari, del collo dell’utero e delle ovaie. Sono tra le patologie oncologiche più diffuse o più pericolose, ma, paradossalmente




					www.healthdesk.it


----------



## Lara3 (12 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non mi ero posta la domanda prima, quindi mentirei nel risponderti ora.
> Diciamo che sta accadendo, e quindi mi viene da pensare a quel mostro chiamato cancro, e a quante vite spazza via in modo atroce.
> Per la ricerca scientifica sul covid sono stati stanziati 7 miliardi in un anno, per il cancro sono circa 100 milioni (e la frode scientifica in Italia non entra nel penale), Poi ci entra pure su dove finiscono in fondi per la ricerca. Qui parla dell'America, ma non so quanto sia diverso in Italia.
> 
> ...


Si, viene il dubbio che il cancro è un business e che conviene che rimanga tale. Ma è anche vero che il Covid ha messo in crisi la sanità come nessuna malattia abbia mai fatto negli ultimi 100 anni. Quindi è necessario un intervento massiccio e veloce.
È anche vero che la ricerca sul cancro sembra ferma lì da decenni, non sono stati fatti dei progressi importanti.
Questo Covid ha mostrato la fragilità dei sistemi sanitari  e non è una bella sicurezza saper questo.
Io non avrei mai pensato prima che fosse possibile , non nel ventunesimo secolo.
Invece sta accadendo.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vero, come ci vengono date le informazioni?
> 
> Ma forse la domanda potrebbe essere "come ci si pone davanti all'informazione?"
> 
> ...



Il mio frigo più che altro se tardo a chiuderlo inizia a fare un fastidiosissimo suono .

Si, è senz'altro vero in parte quel che dici, secondo me.  È altrettanto vero che la trasmissione delle informazioni, se non deve vedermi "pulcino", molto spesso non consente (per come passata) di esserne a mia volta "filtro" il più fedele possibile, nei confronti di me stessa.  Dove anche non credo, a ciò che mi viene passato, o lo filtro con la critica, è pur sempre vero che non posso  (non sempre almeno) sostituire quelli che sono tasselli mancanti. Molto spesso il risultato di questo è l'inerzia. O un atto di fede, a seconda.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Dicembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, viene il dubbio che il cancro è un business e che conviene che rimanga tale. Ma è anche vero che il Covid ha messo in crisi la sanità come nessuna malattia abbia mai fatto negli ultimi 100 anni. Quindi è necessario un intervento massiccio e veloce.
> È anche vero che la ricerca sul cancro sembra ferma lì da decenni, non sono stati fatti dei progressi importanti.
> Questo Covid ha mostrato la fragilità dei sistemi sanitari  e non è una bella sicurezza saper questo.
> Io non avrei mai pensato prima che fosse possibile , non nel ventunesimo secolo.
> Invece sta accadendo.


Si nulla da toglie alla ricerca svolta sul SARS-CoV-2. Quello che mi è venuto da notare -per mia ignoranza senza dubbio- è quanto possa fare la ricerca. In generale nella "vita di prima" nella corsa frenetica, probabilmente è stato lasciato andare un aspetto fondamentale, anche "accontentandoci", sbagliando, e sentire di una giornata dedicata, o di una raccolta fondi pubblicizzata per tv, che qualcuno si sta occupando di una patologia.
Tu dici che non avresti mai pensato che fosse possibile, e se hai costruito questa idea presumo sia perchè hai un vissuto in cui è normale che la ricerca rimanga in stallo per decenni.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si nulla da toglie alla ricerca svolta sul SARS-CoV-2. Quello che mi è venuto da notare -per mia ignoranza senza dubbio- è quanto possa fare la ricerca. In generale nella "vita di prima" nella corsa frenetica, probabilmente è stato lasciato andare un aspetto fondamentale, anche "accontentandoci", sbagliando, e sentire di una giornata dedicata, o di una raccolta fondi pubblicizzata per tv, che qualcuno si sta occupando di una patologia.
> Tu dici che non avresti mai pensato che fosse possibile, e se hai costruito questa idea presumo sia perchè hai un vissuto in cui è normale che la ricerca rimanga in stallo per decenni.


Non pensavo che i sistemi sanitari fossero così fragili.
Anche se era facile immaginare che una pandemia potesse portare a questo.
Non è una bella sensazione sapere che tutto può crollare da un momento all’altro.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2020)

Spillover. L'evoluzione delle pandemie - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## Martes (13 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spillover. L'evoluzione delle pandemie - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


È molto interessante, l'ho letto anni fa e mi è venuto spontaneo collegarlo a Collasso di Diamond, come fosse un tassello in più e molto specifico di quell'analisi


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (13 Dicembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.corriere.it/cronache/20...ei-8795e32a-2b03-11eb-9939-58d0486c3785.shtml
> 
> Crisanti ;
> «Il vaccino a gennaio? Io
> ...



Io si, subito.


----------



## ipazia (14 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il mio frigo più che altro se tardo a chiuderlo inizia a fare un fastidiosissimo suono .
> 
> Si, è senz'altro vero in parte quel che dici, secondo me.  È altrettanto vero che la trasmissione delle informazioni, se non *deve vedermi "pulcino"*, molto spesso non consente (per come passata) di esserne a mia volta "filtro" il più fedele possibile, nei confronti di me stessa.  Dove anche non credo, a ciò che mi viene passato, o lo filtro con la critica, è pur sempre vero che non posso  (non sempre almeno) sostituire quelli che sono tasselli mancanti. Molto spesso il risultato di questo è l'inerzia. O un atto di fede, a seconda.


Il mio frigo non direbbe niente...fortuna che il mio papà quando ero piccola mi ha fatto vedere e provare a smontarne e rimontarne.
Sono una di quei fortunati che viene da un background per cui le cose non si buttano, si aggiustano. Quindi ho imparato come sono fatte dentro.
(e io adoravo smontare ogni cosa, per guardarci dentro).
Ma soprattutto ho imparato che quel che è dentro non si semplicemente vede da fuori. Serve guardare.  

Forse, proprio per questo background, non me ne è mai fottuto un cazzo (per tornare al buon vecchio francese) di come sono vista, dagli altri, dalla società, dallo stato, dalla chiesa, da dio o chi per lui.
Non ho mai sentito su di me uno sguardo talmente autorevole da non poter esser messo in discussione.

Quindi se la trasmissione delle informazioni funziona, concordo con te, vedendo come "pulcini" gli italiani (per fare un complimento), io me ne tiro fuori, che al piuttosto preferisco il niente.
E me ne tiro fuori per il semplice motivo che il mio sguardo non mi vede come un pulcino.
Al mio sguardo rispondo. E secondo il mio sguardo mi muovo. Mi assumo ovviamente tutte le responsabilità del caso.
Ma, decido io cosa e come sbagliare. Se sbaglio secondo me imparo. Se sbaglio secondo gli altri non mi serve a niente.
E io ho solo una vita, mica la spreco per sbagliare secondo le opinioni altrui.

Da questa base mi muovo nella raccolta di informazioni ma anche in termini di formazione personale.
Ed esco da chi pretenderebbe che io mi facessi trattare come un pulcino che si fa vomitare in gola.
O da chi chiede atti di fede o peggio ancora inerzia e passiva accettazione.

Non si nasce imparati. Ma si può studiare per imparare.
E di fonti a disposizione ce ne sono parecchie.
Come di spazi di confronto formativo.

Finire a fare atti di fede o muoversi per inerzia, resta una scelta.
Con le sue responsabilità.

Non mi interessa stabilire se giusta o sbagliata. Non è importante.

La cosa che emerge in modo molto chiaro in questa situazione, è che le scelte di ognuno ricadono sugli altri.
E l'ignoranza smette di essere una questione personale ma diventa una questione comunitaria e collettiva.
Di cui assumersi o non assumersi la responsabilità.

Lasciarsi trattare da pulcini, senza pretendere altro di più dignitoso, è una di quelle scelte che ricadono su tutti.


----------



## ipazia (22 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> .....
> È altrettanto vero che la trasmissione delle informazioni, se non deve vedermi "pulcino", ......
> Molto spesso il risultato di questo è l'inerzia. O un atto di fede, a seconda.


Questa è una bella summa informativa...

https://www.wired.it/attualita/politica/2020/12/22/peggiori-sparate-scienziati-politici-coronavirus/

Da "guarda quello, si fa un tuffo nelle fogne e non gli succede niente fino al babbo natale è immune e potrà viaggiare"

E ne mancano, dai patogeni che si attivano nelle fighe di tutto il mondo al complotto fra i potenti della terra e satana al ciondolo ai cationi di fattura israeliana etc etc...

Non so come si possano fare atti di fede...in effetti esistono i pastafariani - che a dirla tutta mi sembrano più coerenti e legati alla realtà di un credo - Non so neppure come si possa rimanere inerti e non indignarsi.
(o meglio, lo so...e francamente mi indigna).


----------



## spleen (22 Dicembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questa è una bella summa informativa...
> 
> https://www.wired.it/attualita/politica/2020/12/22/peggiori-sparate-scienziati-politici-coronavirus/
> 
> ...


Il problema non è la fiducia, alzarsi dal letto ogni mattina comporta fiducia, il problema è in cosa la si ripone, o meglio, nel -metodo- che si matura per scegliere in cosa riporla.

Cosa esattamente ti indigna? I limiti del genere umano?


----------



## ipazia (22 Dicembre 2020)

L'indifferenza all'indifferenza.

I limiti mi affascinano., segnano le biforcazioni dei sistemi e nei punti di biforcazione succedono i cambiamenti. Compresa la morte del sistema stesso, beninteso.


----------



## ologramma (23 Dicembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'indifferenza all'indifferenza.
> 
> I limiti mi affascinano., segnano le biforcazioni dei sistemi e nei punti di biforcazione succedono i cambiamenti. Compresa la morte del sistema stesso, beninteso.


è filosofica la cosa , ma già  sei una scrittrice e quindi ci sguazzi nelle parole , buone feste


----------



## ipazia (23 Dicembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> è filosofica la cosa , ma già  sei una scrittrice e quindi ci sguazzi nelle parole , buone feste


Ciao @ologramma 

buone feste anche a te! che siano serene


----------



## spleen (26 Dicembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'indifferenza all'indifferenza.
> 
> I limiti mi affascinano., segnano le biforcazioni dei sistemi e nei punti di biforcazione succedono i cambiamenti. Compresa la morte del sistema stesso, beninteso.


Hai visto il film - il tocco della medusa? -
E'  una eccellente riflessione sul genere umano.
Si spera, per larga parte del film che il protagonista venga ucciso.
Perchè quello che provoca semplicemente non distingue tra chi dovrebbe essere salvato e chi affossato.
E non è una faccenda nè di indifferenza nè di meriti. 
E' una faccenda che riguarda strettamente il caos.


----------



## alberto15 (26 Dicembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> ci sono troppi soldi di mezzo, interessi politici enormi,
> 
> qui :  http://www.nbst.it/654-vaccino-coronavirus-quali-terapie-farmaci-covid-19-cure.html#
> 
> ...


Stanno  definendo la dimensione del microchip da iniettare....


----------



## Marjanna (26 Dicembre 2020)

Crisanti sul "modello italiano", piano pandemico, sanità, "modello Veneto", mutazione inglese, scuola...


----------



## spleen (26 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Crisanti sul "modello italiano", piano pandemico, sanità, "modello Veneto", mutazione inglese, scuola...


Qualsiasi modello può funzionare solo se funziona la testa della gente comune che lo deve mettere in pratica.
I politici del resto sono in buona compagnia, virologi e giornalisti non hanno fatto molto meglio.
Quello che è bacato ma largamente accettato e dato per scontato è il modello che ha generato la pandemia.
E' una faccenda filosofica, di concepire il mondo ed il nostro futuro, non un tecnicismo.
Ben pochi hanno discusso di questo, di questo modello di sviluppo e di globalizzazione.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Qualsiasi modello può funzionare solo se funziona la testa della gente comune che lo deve mettere in pratica.
> I politici del resto sono in buona compagnia, virologi e giornalisti non hanno fatto molto meglio.
> Quello che è bacato ma largamente accettato e dato per scontato è il modello che ha generato la pandemia.
> E' una faccenda filosofica, di concepire il mondo ed il nostro futuro, non un tecnicismo.
> Ben pochi hanno discusso di questo, di questo modello di sviluppo e di globalizzazione.


Io trovo interessante Crisanti per certi punti dove mi pare porti chiarezza, ad esempio in questo video -poi magari è una cosa soggettiva mia- percepisco molto una certa, non so come chiamarla.. _confusa interpretazione_ nelle domande del conduttore. Come ad esempio capita verso il minuto 12:00 nel botta risposta.






Quando si parla di ambienti da proteggere come ospedali (specialmente in alcuni reparti) io mi trovo in linea con il pensiero che esprime Crisanti. Sarà un tecnicismo, però mi sembra una questione importante. 

Sul resto probabilmente sei più positivo di me a riguardo se ti aspetti che se ne discuta. L'altro giorno mi è venuta in mente una analogia con la biodiversità, e non credo che a te serva venga spiegata. E probabilmente sai questa parolina quanto sia poco chiara a tante persone, e sai anche come per capirla sia necessario spostarsi da una certa visione rispetto a ciò che osserviamo, che non sta messo lì come il palo della luce, che non è che se lo levi levi solo il palo e la luce.


----------



## spleen (27 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io trovo interessante Crisanti per certi punti dove mi pare porti chiarezza, ad esempio in questo video -poi magari è una cosa soggettiva mia- percepisco molto una certa, non so come chiamarla.. _confusa interpretazione_ nelle domande del conduttore. Come ad esempio capita verso il minuto 12:00 nel botta risposta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La faccenda della biodiversità è altrettanto centrale ed importante, è una emergenza ormai da tempo ma non facendo (per ora) morti per le strade è ignorata. Pensa che il mio più grosso impegno per l'ambiente era appunto legato a questo aspetto e risale a quasi 30 anni fa.
Devo però dire una cosa, rispetto a quel tempo, che tu non puoi ricordare perchè sei giovane, oggi solo un pazzo o qualche incallito menefreghista potrebbe sostenere che non ci sia il riscaldamento globale o che la biodiversità non sia un valore o che qualsiasi modello di sviluppo non debba essere sostenibile.
Per contro, come al solito, la politica in occidente si serve della globalizzazione solo per autodevastarsi l'economia interna, e non come dovrebbe, ad imporre modelli sostenibili anche ai paesi in via di sviluppo, che sono i veri responsabili dell' incremento delle sciagure globali.

Si ritorna al solito cane che si morde la coda, il deficit stà nell'incapacità di produrre un modello veramente valido e nella incapacità a diffonderlo.
E questa incapacità dipende larga parte dalla scarsa e confusa preparazione delle elites intellettuali, che preferiscono spendersi su argomenti elitari, sul politicamente corretto, su aspetti sociali secondo me tutto sommato marginali.

@ipazia, vedi, è anche questa una forma di indifferenza. (E l'elenco delle indifferenze gravi potrebbe continuare e sarebbe lunghissimo).


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2020)

Certo è come ho letto, che se tants strutture e istituzioni do essere accettare solo persone vaccinate, anche se non obbligatorio per,leggi lo dovremo fare.
Le scuole dei miei figli chiedono già certificazione di tutte le vaccinazioni, quindi cosa faccio? Non mando i figli a scuola? È possibile anche non facciano espatriare i non vaccinati ed io non potrei non uscire dall’Italia sia per lavoro che per ragioni sportive.
Quindi volenti o nolenti mi sa che lo faremo tutti e bon.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> La faccenda della biodiversità è altrettanto centrale ed importante, è una emergenza ormai da tempo ma non facendo (per ora) morti per le strade è ignorata. Pensa che il mio più grosso impegno per l'ambiente era appunto legato a questo aspetto e risale a quasi 30 anni fa.
> Devo però dire una cosa, rispetto a quel tempo, che tu non puoi ricordare perchè sei giovane, oggi solo un pazzo o qualche incallito menefreghista potrebbe sostenere che non ci sia il riscaldamento globale o che la biodiversità non sia un valore o che qualsiasi modello di sviluppo non debba essere sostenibile.
> Per contro, come al solito, la politica in occidente si serve della globalizzazione solo per autodevastarsi l'economia interna, e non come dovrebbe, ad imporre modelli sostenibili anche ai paesi in via di sviluppo, che sono i veri responsabili dell' incremento delle sciagure globali.
> 
> ...


Qualcosa mi è stato raccontato. E non ho idea di come abbiate fatto, vedendo l'andamento di tempi più recenti. Mi son detta: forza e perseveranza. Ho conservato una ventina di numeri di una rivista per ragazzi che si chiamava _L'Orsa_ (ai tempi in cui era diretta da Fulco Pratesi) ma quello che già allora si scriveva in quelle pagine non lo trovavo poi nelle parole che sentivo fuori, sono capitati episodi che mi sono trovata ad osservare, che avrei dovuto vivere, con partecipazione in senso collettivo e invece avvertivo note stonate.
Non so se si possa parlare di indifferenza, per quei tempi che poi son parte dell'oggi. In passato l'ho pensato, ho anche provato una certa rabbia. Oggi non so, sarà quest'anno di tante vite portate via, mi viene uno sguardo che non so spiegarti verso quei ragazzi di ieri (uso il termine ragazzi in senso ampio). Ho sempre provato fascino per altre specie, rispetto a quella a cui appartengo. Quest'anno mi sono trovata a guardarmi intorno e dirmi "è la mia specie, è il mio popolo".


----------



## spleen (27 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Qualcosa mi è stato raccontato. E non ho idea di come abbiate fatto, vedendo l'andamento di tempi più recenti. Mi son detta: forza e perseveranza. Ho conservato una ventina di numeri di una rivista per ragazzi che si chiamava _L'Orsa_ (ai tempi in cui era diretta da Fulco Pratesi) ma quello che già allora si scriveva in quelle pagine non lo trovavo poi nelle parole che sentivo fuori, sono capitati episodi che mi sono trovata ad osservare, che avrei dovuto vivere, con partecipazione in senso collettivo e invece avvertivo note stonate.
> Non so se si possa parlare di indifferenza, per quei tempi che poi son parte dell'oggi. In passato l'ho pensato, ho anche provato una certa rabbia. Oggi non so, sarà quest'anno di tante vite portate via, mi viene uno sguardo che non so spiegarti verso quei ragazzi di ieri (uso il termine ragazzi in senso ampio). Ho sempre provato fascino per altre specie, rispetto a quella a cui appartengo. Quest'anno mi sono trovata a guardarmi intorno e dirmi "è la mia specie, è il mio popolo".


Credimi, la frustrazione maggiore l'ho provata di recente, nel vedere come è stata strumentalizzata e non accolta nella sostanza l'occasione che si è presentata con la Thurnberg.
La conversione "di facciata" imposta della politica fa semplicemente schifo, è un adattamento, un contentino, una moda passeggera.
Per l'ambiente si deve partire obbligando i paesi in via di sviluppo ad adottare politiche adeguate, questo, che adesso si potrebbe anche far, non sarà più possibile nel prossimo futuro, visto che la Cina si avvia a diventare la prima economia del pianeta.
Il vero padrone del mondo adesso è il commercio globale, per il quale una sparuta minoranza si arricchirà talmente tanto da non saper come spendere i soldi che guadagna, a spese del pianeta e dei suoi abitanti, di ogni ordine e grado. E con la benedizione del "progressismo" occidentale tutto, visto che ultimamente si occupa ossessivamente di problemi marginali.

Nessuno se ne rende realmente conto, il covid è un pericolo tutto sommato piccolo, aspetta a vedere cosa provocherà il riscaldamento globale, poi ne riparleremo.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Dicembre 2020)

Arrivano le prime cavie.. Ora lamentatevi che non vi vanno bene 



			Google-Ergebnis für https://static.fanpage.it/wp-content/uploads/sites/30/2020/12/de-luca-vaccino-big-638x425.jpg


----------



## alberto15 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Arrivano le prime cavie.. Ora lamentatevi che non vi vanno bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io vedo un anziano che si sta vaccinando . Quelli del PD vedono il loro "governatore" che fa da cavia
Quelli dell'opposizione vedono un tizio che "ruba" il vaccino ad uno che ne ha bisogno.  Insomma non va mai bene niente ! Ma state calmi invece di polemizzare va'


----------



## oriente70 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Il vaccino obbligatorio e il patentino per viaggiare
					

Gli statali potrebbero essere obbligati a vaccinarsi contro il Sars-Cov-2 mentre dalle regioni arriva una proposta per far ripartire il turismo che però fa discutere. In Germania invece una legge vieterà che gli immuni siano privilegiati




					www.today.it


----------



## brenin (30 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo è come ho letto, che se tants strutture e istituzioni do essere accettare solo persone vaccinate, anche se non obbligatorio per,leggi lo dovremo fare.
> Le scuole dei miei figli chiedono già certificazione di tutte le vaccinazioni, quindi cosa faccio? Non mando i figli a scuola? È possibile anche non facciano espatriare i non vaccinati ed io non potrei non uscire dall’Italia sia per lavoro che per ragioni sportive.
> Quindi volenti o nolenti mi sa che lo faremo tutti e bon.


https://rep.repubblica.it/pwa/inter...e_-280363412/?ref=RHTP-BH-I279993746-P1-S3-T1

Aspettiamo la legge---- con tutti i distinguo del caso, ci mancherebbe !


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> https://rep.repubblica.it/pwa/inter...e_-280363412/?ref=RHTP-BH-I279993746-P1-S3-T1
> 
> Aspettiamo la legge---- con tutti i distinguo del caso, ci mancherebbe !


Per avere un bonus per dare una bella scossa di colpi a certa gente, invece la attesa di una legge sarà vana 









						Claudia Alivernini, l’infermiera insultata dai NoVax: “Non mi aspettavo un odio così grande”
					

Claudia Alivernini, infermiera 29enne dello Spallanzani, risponde agli attacchi dei NoVax: “Non mi aspettavo tanta cattiveria, un odio così grande...




					www.fanpage.it


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> io vedo un anziano che si sta vaccinando . Quelli del PD vedono il loro "governatore" che fa da cavia
> Quelli dell'opposizione vedono un tizio che "ruba" il vaccino ad uno che ne ha bisogno.  Insomma non va mai bene niente ! Ma state calmi invece di polemizzare va'


Eh si, la verità è una personale interpretazione di ciò che appare


----------



## alberto15 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per avere un bonus per dare una bella scossa di colpi a certa gente, invece la attesa di una legge sarà vana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In no vax sono trogloditi complottisti, c'e' poco da fare


----------



## oriente70 (30 Dicembre 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> In no vax sono trogloditi complottisti, c'e' poco da fare


Hai fatto il vaccino per H1N1?


----------



## alberto15 (30 Dicembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Hai fatto il vaccino per H1N1?


no , non sapevo nemmeno esistesse, non e' che corro a farmi vaccinare come quelli che corrono a fare la coda di notte per comprare l'ultimo Iphone. Se fosse peraltro un vaccino che salva la vita e fosse richiesto di farlo lo farei. Hai fatto la puntura nel servizio militare? Quella si che era tosta, altro che vaccino H1N1


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> https://rep.repubblica.it/pwa/inter...e_-280363412/?ref=RHTP-BH-I279993746-P1-S3-T1
> 
> Aspettiamo la legge---- con tutti i distinguo del caso, ci mancherebbe !


tuttavia,
mi fa più paura il vaccino del virus.


----------



## valentina.65 (30 Dicembre 2020)

E' incredibile quante persone che litigano con l' h improvvisamente li scopriamo esperti anche di vaccini.


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> tuttavia,
> mi fa più paura il vaccino del virus.


Ammetto che pure a me fa un po' paura. Come mi fa più paura tutto quello che il covid lascerà a strascico. Se dovesse comunque servire per tornare a una vita  "normale ", valuterò il vaccino. Sapere comunque che ci sono tanti scettici nell'ambiente sanitario non è di molto conforto, a dire il vero.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> E' incredibile quante persone che litigano con l' h improvvisamente li scopriamo esperti anche di vaccini.


Cosa vuol dire che litigano con l’h?


----------



## Maipiu17 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Io, purtroppo, si.


----------



## Vera (30 Dicembre 2020)

Come mai vi fa così tanta paura? Degli altri vaccini sapete esattamente tutti gli agenti patogeni ed eccipienti vari?


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2020)

un mio famigliare molto molto molto molto stretto è ortopedico.
domenica era a casa mia e ne parlavamo.
nella vita mi ha sempre fatto una capa tanta sull‘utilita‘ che i vaccini hanno per il progresso e la sopravvivenza dell’umanità. 
cioe‘ non solo non è contrario alle campagne vaccinali, ma ne è’ proprio un fervente sostenitore.
tuttavia la scorsa settimana ha ricevuto dal suo primario, una mail dove gli si chiede il consenso a venire vaccinato, lui come tutti i dipendenti dell’ospedale.
lui non lo ha dato come più di meta’ dei colleghi medici che lavorano nel suo ospedale.
io riporto quello che all’unisono si sono detti, tutti medici, non pirletti come me, quindi non prendetemi a scarpate, quantomeno non più del solito:

non serve a sconfiggere il virus ma a dare nuova fiducia nei mercati
e’ stato messo su in fretta e furia
serve solo ad arricchire pochi
non si sa neanche quanto tempo dura la copertura
non da alcuna garanzia sull‘utilita‘ come già dichiarato dalle case e scritto anche sui bugiardini
contiene elementi di dubbia utilizzazione sull’uomo
i primi effetti nefasti sulla salute si vedranno almeno tra 5 anni

ecco operando in un grande e famoso ospedale Lombardo, più della metà dei medici sono parecchi, non due, non tre e non 40...

poi alla fine mi ha detto, spero non ci obblighino.

e quindi boh, ci penserò a suo tempo, cosa devo fare.
tanto se senti cento persone senti cento versioni differenti, però di un famigliare ci si fida di più.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> un mio famigliare molto molto molto molto stretto è ortopedico.
> domenica era a casa mia e ne parlavamo.
> nella vita mi ha sempre fatto una capa tanta sull‘utilita‘ che i vaccini hanno per il progresso e la sopravvivenza dell’umanità.
> cioe‘ non solo non è contrario alle campagne vaccinali, ma ne è’ proprio un fervente sostenitore.
> ...


E il cugino che opera in borsa cosa dice della tecnica RNA?


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E il cugino che opera in borsa cosa dice della tecnica RNA?


Se vuoi ti mando in privato il numero e glielo chiedi direttamente tu.


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Come mai vi fa così tanta paura? Degli altri vaccini sapete esattamente tutti gli agenti patogeni ed eccipienti vari?


No. Ma li ho fatti (e fatti fare) in un momento in cui, ragionevolmente, se ne era testata non solo l'efficacia (per il che, se il rischio fosse solo quello di fare una roba inutile senz'altro lo correrei senza troppi pensieri  ), ma soprattutto l'estensione, la frequenza, e l'individuazione dei possibili effetti collaterali.
Io sta schifezza di covid l'avrò fatta almeno 2 volte (la prima volta assai probabilmente grossomodo un anno fa). L'ho passata, l'ho superata, senza troppi problemi (la prima volta qualcuno di più). Mi mancherebbe solo di vaccinarmi per una cosa che su di me ha avuto gli effetti che ha avuto, e di trovarmi tra qualche anno (o prima) a fare i conti con effetti collaterali che ad oggi non possono essere conosciuti sol perché disponiamo dei cd. "tempi finestra". Nè sappiamo quanto possano essere questi tempi perché il rischio (e di cosa) venga quantificato in una percentuale.

A te non fa paura? 
A me più del COVID.


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai visto il film - il tocco della medusa? -
> E'  una eccellente riflessione sul genere umano.
> Si spera, per larga parte del film che il protagonista venga ucciso.
> Perchè quello che provoca semplicemente non distingue tra chi dovrebbe essere salvato e chi affossato.
> ...


Non ho visto il film.
Mi sono letta la trama su wikipedia però (per capire un po' a cosa facevi riferimento).

Concordo con te sulla faccenda dei meriti.
Sono una che non crede neppure alla sfiga e che non riesce praticamente mai ad imputare all'esterno di sè le cause degli accadimenti che la coinvolgono (anche quando questo significa in soldoni assumersi pesi e responsabilità da cui potrebbe serenamente esimersi).
Ha un nome questa cosa eh, si chiama locus of control. Fondamentalmente è l'attribuzione della collocazione (interna od esterna) agli eventi che si presentano in una vita da cui deriva anche la percezione del grado di controllo degli eventi stessi.

Il mio locus of control è interno, molto interno.
Ed è il motivo per cui all'indifferenza assegno un peso significativo nella responsabilità che attribuisco agli umani rispetto agli eventi che capitano nella loro vita.

L'indifferenza segna la percezione della propria capacità di agire come individuo, anche connesso in rete, sugli eventi.

Non amo l'ignavia e non amo l'accidia.
Non è vero...non è una questione di amore, è proprio una questione di tolleranza.

La mia cerchia è composta da persone che come me hanno un locus of control interno.
La maggior parte è riuscita a declinare quel controllo (che può virare verso le ossessioni e le compulsioni) nell'ottica non del dominio di quanto accade ma nel dominio di se stessi immersi negli accadimenti.

Che tradotto in parole semplici è "se sei nel fiume, segui la corrente e nuota, non serve a niente che tu provi ad andare contro corrente o che speri che la corrente cambi in virtù di un qualche intervento provvidenziale. Men che meno ha senso l'attesa dell'intervento di qualcuno che ti tir fuori dal fiume prima che tu affoghi". (qui i vecchi lo dicono ancora più semplice "aiutati che il ciel t'aiuta".)

Il caos...è un argomento complesso, sono sempre più convinta che quel che noi chiamiamo caos non sia altro che un nome dato per categorizzare l'incomprensione umana. E per categorizzare i limiti che la comprensione umana verso la complessità del mondo di cui crede di esser padrona, o addirittura custode.

Sono più propensa a pensare che sia semplicemente "umanità".
Io me ne stupisco ogni volta - il mio sguardo da bambina che non smette di osservare l'umanità -, G. per esempio mi ripete che non c'è nulla di nuovo nell'umanità odierna se non nelle tecnologie che ha disposizione. L'umanità è quella roba qua. che quando ha la pancia piena si dimentica di come è averla vuota e di fronte alla pancia vuota scatta per distruggere chiunque minacci la pancia piena. Piena di una pienezza che non basta mai, che è addiction e insoddisfazione.

E, usti, se qui dentro io ci vedo la responsabilità delle proprie scelte, l'approccio all'indifferenza e alla compassione (non quella pelosa e fastidiosa del poverino etc etc).


----------



## oriente70 (30 Dicembre 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> no , non sapevo nemmeno esistesse, non e' che corro a farmi vaccinare come quelli che corrono a fare la coda di notte per comprare l'ultimo Iphone. Se fosse peraltro un vaccino che salva la vita e fosse richiesto di farlo lo farei. Hai fatto la puntura nel servizio militare? Quella si che era tosta, altro che vaccino H1N1


antitifica, mi cacavo sotto .... 
pensare che cereno già le pasticche . 
H1n1 da urgente e indispensabile pochissimi lo hanno fatto .. 
E comunque uno deve essere libero di scegliere  non trovi? 
Dicono che hanno tolto un 20% di stipendio a un medico no Vax .... Se fosse vero  mi sembra esagerato ..


----------



## Vera (30 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Ma li ho fatti (e fatti fare) in un momento in cui, ragionevolmente, se ne era testata non solo l'efficacia (per il che, se il rischio fosse solo quello di fare una roba inutile senz'altro lo correrei senza troppi pensieri  ), ma soprattutto l'estensione, la frequenza, e l'individuazione dei possibili effetti collaterali.
> Io sta schifezza di covid l'avrò fatta almeno 2 volte (la prima volta assai probabilmente grossomodo un anno fa). L'ho passata, l'ho superata, senza troppi problemi (la prima volta qualcuno di più). Mi mancherebbe solo di vaccinarmi per una cosa che su di me ha avuto gli effetti che ha avuto, e di trovarmi tra qualche anno (o prima) a fare i conti con effetti collaterali che ad oggi non possono essere conosciuti sol perché disponiamo dei cd. "tempi finestra". Nè sappiamo quanto possano essere questi tempi perché il rischio (e di cosa) venga quantificato in una percentuale.
> 
> A te non fa paura?
> A me più del COVID.


No, a me fanno più paura le persone che pensano che, siccome sono stati asintomatici, non hanno motivazioni a vaccinarsi.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Come mai vi fa così tanta paura? Degli altri vaccini sapete esattamente tutti gli agenti patogeni ed eccipienti vari?


Gli altri erano stati testati molto di più e si avevano negli anni casistiche su eventuale effetti collaterali
Una notevole differenza almeno per me
Se anche parte dei medici non  vuole vaccinarsi io qualche domanda me la pongo


----------



## Vera (30 Dicembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Gli altri erano stati testati molto di più e si avevano negli anni casistiche su eventuale effetti collaterali
> Una notevole differenza almeno per me
> Se anche parte dei medici non  vuole vaccinarsi io qualche domanda me la pongo


Ci sono medici che sono sfavorevoli anche ad altri vaccini, a medicinali e a cure antitumorali. Non do molto peso a quello che dicono, soprattutto quei medici che sono diventati star televisive.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ci sono medici che sono sfavorevoli anche ad altri vaccini, a medicinali e a cure antitumorali. Non do molto peso a quello che dicono, soprattutto quei medici che sono diventati star televisive.


Be le star televisive sono quasi tutti a favore. E  parlano di vaccino da febbraio. Di cure se ne è parlato pochissimo invece


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> No, a me fanno più paura le persone che pensano che, siccome sono stati asintomatici, non hanno motivazioni a vaccinarsi.


Non è questione (almeno parlo per me) di non avere "motivazioni", a vaccinarmi. Capisco bene che se me ne vado in giro asintomatica posso essere un problema per gli altri. Così come nessuno mi può garantire al 100% (non stando alle conoscenze odierne, almeno) che se lo rifaccio andrò esente ancora da conseguenze "pesanti". Anche iniettarsi qualcosa nel corpo può avere conseguenze. Se i benefici superano i rischi una roba si fa. Altrimenti ci si pensa più che bene. Capisco, eh, che se tutti la pensassero come me e nessuno si vaccinasse saremmo punto e a capo. Credo che però siano anche tanti quelli che piuttosto che pigliarsi il COVID si fidano del vaccino. Dopo di che, se mi obbligheranno, lo farò e sarà chiusa lì la discussione. A me (che sono sola con un figlio) preme essenzialmente pensare di stare bene. Che già ho perso il lavoro, mi manca solo di trovarmi qualche "sorpresa" conseguente al vaccino. E' abbastanza significativo che pure tanti medici si pongano, per lo meno, la questione. Se mi devo mettere nella testa di farlo "per la Patria", allo stesso modo in cui tanti morirono "per la Patria", ringrazio, ma anche no. Vedremo quanti lo faranno, e cosa diranno dall'alto a proposito di un ritorno alla normalità magari condizionato a una vaccinazione su larga scala. Per il momento non sgomito certo per farlo. Anche perché ci sono certe categorie che hanno la precedenza, e mi pare pure giusto.


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> La faccenda della biodiversità è altrettanto centrale ed importante, è una emergenza ormai da tempo ma non facendo (per ora) morti per le strade è ignorata. Pensa che il mio più grosso impegno per l'ambiente era appunto legato a questo aspetto e risale a quasi 30 anni fa.
> Devo però dire una cosa, rispetto a quel tempo, che tu non puoi ricordare perchè sei giovane, oggi solo un pazzo o qualche incallito menefreghista potrebbe sostenere che non ci sia il riscaldamento globale o che la biodiversità non sia un valore o che qualsiasi modello di sviluppo non debba essere sostenibile.
> Per contro, come al solito, la politica in occidente si serve della globalizzazione solo per autodevastarsi l'economia interna, e non come dovrebbe, ad imporre modelli sostenibili anche ai paesi in via di sviluppo, che sono i veri responsabili dell' incremento delle sciagure globali.
> 
> ...



Siamo una società in cui si sale in macchina per andare in palestra a camminare su un pezzo di plastica semovente.
Che mangia ben più di quello che avrebbe effettiva necessità di mangiare e poi paga nutrizionisti e dietologi e personal trainer per farsi dire come smaltire quello che si è ingollato e cura le conseguenze del grasso in eccesso. (un bel giro economico quello intorno al cibo...)
Che non ha fondamentalmente la minima intenzione di rinunciare ad alcunchè le tenga il culo al caldo, lontano dalla fatica del vivere e, fra un poverino e l'altro, se ne fotte paciosamente di tutto il resto.

Il modo in cui si tenta a tutti i livelli di rendere ordinario lo straordinario, in vite che passano nella ricerca dello straordinario (pensa solo al mito dell'amore rivoluzionario che si riduce a quel che è mio), è esemplare.

Concordo con te che anche questa sia una forma dell'indifferenza.
Questo periodo, il virus, sarebbe potuto essere una spinta propulsiva.

Non vedo effetti. Ad ora.
Tutto il discorso sul vaccino, fra l'altro, si aggrappa anche a questo. Col distrattore deviante per il popolino tutto puntato su sicuro vs insicuro (giusto per non ricadere nei soliti vecchi schemi, no?  )

Quel modello arriverà.
Semplicemente credo arriverà a prescindere dagli umani.
Siamo la minoranza sul pianeta. Rumorosa, invadente, distruttiva.
Ma siamo la minoranza.

L'atra sera, fuori nevicava, mi ha punto una zanzara.
Ho sorriso.


----------



## ologramma (30 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> un mio famigliare molto molto molto molto stretto è ortopedico.
> domenica era a casa mia e ne parlavamo.
> nella vita mi ha sempre fatto una capa tanta sull‘utilita‘ che i vaccini hanno per il progresso e la sopravvivenza dell’umanità.
> cioe‘ non solo non è contrario alle campagne vaccinali, ma ne è’ proprio un fervente sostenitore.
> ...


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2020)

ologramma, vaccinati tu per primo, poi facci sapere come va.
altra cosa, dopo che ti sei vaccinato, magari un mesetto dopo, vai davanti a qualche malato di covid e ti fai tossire addosso, naturalmente tu devi stare senza mascherina.
poi ci aggiorni?


----------



## ologramma (30 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> ologramma, vaccinati tu per primo, poi facci sapere come va.
> altra cosa, dopo che ti sei vaccinato, magari un mesetto dopo, vai davanti a qualche malato di covid e ti fai tossire addosso, naturalmente tu devi stare senza mascherina.
> poi ci aggiorni?


quando mi tocca lo farò , non ho problemi di salute  come quelle persone che hanno patologie .Ricordo che ho perso amici e conoscenti  di questo male per cui  non vedo perchè non farlo .
Sono un po avanti negli anni  e ho già fatto quello influenzale e per la polmonite  entrambi fatti due mesi fa, quindi se ragionassi come te non ne avrei fatto nessuno.
Buona vita alle tue verità , ognuno è padrone di se stesso , ah ti consiglio di non prenderlo sto covid 19  perchè hai visto quel deputato 41 /(credo un deputato americano)  se l'è preso e ora sta nella terra dei ceci; passami la battuta


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Dicembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> quando mi tocca lo farò , non ho problemi di salute  come quelle persone che hanno patologie .Ricordo che ho perso amici e conoscenti  di questo male per cui  non vedo perchè non farlo .
> Sono un po avanti negli anni  e ho già fatto quello influenzale e per la polmonite  entrambi fatti due mesi fa, quindi se ragionassi come te non ne avrei fatto nessuno.
> Buona vita alle tue verità , ognuno è padrone di se stesso , ah ti consiglio di non prenderlo sto covid 19  perchè hai visto quel deputato 41 /(credo un deputato americano)  se l'è preso e ora sta nella terra dei ceci; passami la battuta


Io ti posso dire cosa penso su quello antinfluenzale...io lo sconsiglio....
Ai tempi l oncologa di mia mamma ci aveva detto di non faglielo assolutamente fare.. 
Da lì...mai fatto e mai fatto fare...
Per quello covid ..lo farò solo se obbligata...
E io cmq sono pro vaccini....ma alcuni proprio no!!!
Poi ogni testa.... è un piccolo mondo....
E domani....potremmo essere tutti...terra per i ceci... così..


----------



## alberto15 (30 Dicembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> View attachment 9472View attachment 9472


L'ho letta anche io questa e condivido integralmente. Una volta tanto che fanno una cosa decentemente c'e' sempre del complottismo dietro. Ci sara' da vaccinarsi? E ci si vaccinera' porca l'oca senza fare prima tu avanti un altro. Poi non lamentatevi se vi chiudono in casa !!!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Dicembre 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> L'ho letta anche io questa e condivido integralmente. Una volta tanto che fanno una cosa decentemente c'e' sempre del complottismo dietro. Ci sara' da vaccinarsi? E ci si vaccinera' porca l'oca senza fare prima tu avanti un altro. Poi non lamentatevi se vi chiudono in casa !!!!


E ci fidiamo di qualcosa così scritto sulla carta?
Cazz non è questione di lamentarci perché ci chiudono in casa...c è da lamentarsi perché non si conoscono gli effetti sul lungo termine del vaccino!!!!
I miei figli sono 2 teen...posso rischiare che a loro tra 20 anni vengano fuori tumori o altro...?
Già gli stiamo fottendo l adolescenza....fottiamogli anche il futuro...


----------



## alberto15 (30 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E ci fidiamo di qualcosa così scritto sulla carta?
> Cazz non è questione di lamentarci perché ci chiudono in casa...c è da lamentarsi perché non si conoscono gli effetti sul lungo termine del vaccino!!!!
> I miei figli sono 2 teen...posso rischiare che a loro tra 20 anni vengano fuori tumori o altro...?
> Già gli stiamo fottendo l adolescenza....fottiamogli anche il futuro...


macche' fottere e fottere allora non facciamo neanche quelli per la difterite, Polio , macche' fottere il futuro, si arrangeranno loro a farsi il loro futuro, nesuno ci (mi) ha fatto la pappa pronta quindi anche loro si arrangeranno, non e' un mese  o due in casa che li cambiera' la vita.

non e' che "sta scritto sulla carta"  sono mesi e mesi che provano sto vaccino, non e' che siamo obbligati a vaccinarci e' solo una cosa logica da fare per finirla con sta pandemia del cavolo.


----------



## ologramma (30 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ti posso dire cosa penso su quello antinfluenzale...io lo sconsiglio....
> Ai tempi l oncologa di mia mamma ci aveva detto di non faglielo assolutamente fare..
> Da lì...mai fatto e mai fatto fare...
> Per quello covid ..lo farò solo se obbligata...
> ...


i miei amici erano oncologici , ricoverati per accertamenti  si sono positivizzati , entrambi con difese immunitari carenti  e dopo una settimana sono morti, quindi che pensi  se lo avrebbero fatto il vaccino. Quello che dici di tua madre forse posso capirlo  dato che una influenza  forse avrebbe influito sui medicinale che prende o prendeva, 
Se 75 è la tua età credo che i tuoi genitori siano miei coetanei o vicini , chiediglielo  ora ?
Non obbligheranno nessuno  ,solo se la media dei vaccinati non si arriva a due terzi  forse , prima cercheranno di convincervi , dopo di chè  ci penseranno a farlo obbligatorio
Immagina le persone al pubblico , giovani che conquistano il mondo con la loro sicurezza data dalla gioventù, asintomatici  riusciremo a non trasmettere il convid? tanto si parla di fare o no una graduatoria di chi lo fa  e chi no , ricordate che siamo tutto segnati con il nostro tesserino  sanitario e fiscale per cui uno più uno fa sempre due , ci faranno firmare la liberatoria , come ho scritto te la chiedono per ogni cosa ora .
Il grande fratello non è solo quello di canale 5  ma è lo stato che viglia e ci controlla , ah forse il tesserino lo vogliono le compagnie stranieri  dei voli  coì  da non permettere  di prendere gli aerei , nazioni che lo richiederanno  quindi ragazzuoli  fate pace col cervello


----------



## ologramma (30 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E ci fidiamo di qualcosa così scritto sulla carta?
> Cazz non è questione di lamentarci perché ci chiudono in casa...c è da lamentarsi perché non si conoscono gli effetti sul lungo termine del vaccino!!!!
> I miei figli sono 2 teen...posso rischiare che a loro tra 20 anni vengano fuori tumori o altro...?
> Già gli stiamo fottendo l adolescenza....fottiamogli anche il futuro...


non si puo  vedere cosa hai scritto , io sono nato quando non c'erano vaccini , fatto il vaiolo (che è stato debellato), le altre malattie  le ho fatte tutte ma ero bambino  altri amici con la polio camminano claudicanti , anche quello debellato, il tetano e posso seguitare .Comu nqu i miei figli  gli ho fatto le annali per vedere se avevano preso gli orecchioni , avevano gli anticorpi se no non sarei diventato nonno di due nipotini.
Dimmi Giulia  i tuoi fili hanno  fatto tutto tutte le vaccinazioni che fanno ora?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Dicembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> prende o prendeva,
> Se 75 è la tua età credo che i tuoi genitori siano miei coetanei o vicini , chiediglielo ora ?


Beh ..a mia mamma piacerebbe tanto poteglielo chiedere...ma ... dal cimitero non mi risponde ..
Mio padre.....al momento è contrario



ologramma ha detto:


> non si puo  vedere cosa hai scritto , io sono nato quando non c'erano vaccini , fatto il vaiolo (che è stato debellato), le altre malattie  le ho fatte tutte ma ero bambino  altri amici con la polio camminano claudicanti , anche quello debellato, il tetano e posso seguitare .Comu nqu i miei figli  gli ho fatto le annali per vedere se avevano preso gli orecchioni , avevano gli anticorpi se no non sarei diventato nonno di due nipotini.
> Dimmi Giulia  i tuoi fili hanno  fatto tutto tutte le vaccinazioni che fanno ora?


Io vaiolo non l ho fatto...il mio medico l aveva sconsigliato a mia mamma....per problemi miei....
I miei figli yes vaccinati tutti



alberto15 ha detto:


> macche' fottere e fottere allora non facciamo neanche quelli per la difterite, Polio , macche' fottere il futuro, si arrangeranno loro a farsi il loro futuro, nesuno ci (mi) ha fatto la pappa pronta quindi anche loro si arrangeranno, non e' un mese  o due in casa che li cambiera' la vita.
> 
> non e' che "sta scritto sulla carta"  sono mesi e mesi che provano sto vaccino, non e' che siamo obbligati a vaccinarci e' solo una cosa logica da fare per finirla con sta pandemia del cavolo.


Grrr..vaccini testati veramente fatti...
E poi porco cazzo è quasi un anno che stiamo tenendo in casa i ragazzi...e che cazxo...le esperienze fatte in adolescenza sono quelle che servono di più nella vita...cazz ti formano il carattere...
Daii sii onesto....gli stiamo fottendo la gioia di stare con gli amici


----------



## alberto15 (30 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grrr..vaccini testati veramente fatti...
> E poi porco cazzo è quasi un anno che stiamo tenendo in casa i ragazzi...e che cazxo...le esperienze fatte in adolescenza sono quelle che servono di più nella vita...cazz ti formano il carattere...
> Daii sii onesto....gli stiamo fottendo la gioia di stare con gli amici


non ho mica detto il contrario , ho solo semplicemente detto che non muoiono per qualche mese in casa (dato che generalmente i ragazzi sotto i 20 anni vivono praticamente solo davanti ai social e alla playstation) . Avranno tempo di rifarsi piu' avanti. Gli anziani che ci lasciano le penne adesso per l'irresponsabilita' di alcuni (tipo i decerebrati di non ce n'e' di coviddi ") quelli si che sono da tutelare.


----------



## ologramma (30 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grrr..vaccini testati veramente fatti...
> E poi porco cazzo è quasi un anno che stiamo tenendo in casa i ragazzi...e che cazxo...le esperienze fatte in adolescenza sono quelle che servono di più nella vita...cazz ti formano il carattere...
> Daii sii onesto....gli stiamo fottendo la gioia di stare con gli amici





bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ..a mia mamma piacerebbe tanto poteglielo chiedere...ma ... dal cimitero non mi risponde ..
> Mio padre.....al momento è contrario


mi dispiace  , ero incerto  e non volevo fare una gaffe  speravo che fosse ancora presente,.
IO non vivo in una grande città , ma hai visto i ragazzi una volta usciti come si comportano?
Mascherina  calata , abbracci e baci, loro  sono più forti di noi ma poi quando vanno a casa  e  salutano i nonni che succede?
Vi ricordo che è una pandemia  che ha fatto 75 mila morti , pensa  che la media era di 500.000 mila decessi nel 2019 questo anno con il covid  arriviamo a 700.000 dati ISTAT , numero più o meno


----------



## alberto15 (30 Dicembre 2020)

e comunque le "esperienze dell'adolescenza" e' vero che ti formano (un po') il carattere ma non e' che non giocare a palla con gli amici  o a carte con gli amici per qualche mese ti rovina irreparabilmente la "formazione". Dai porca l'oca cerchiamo di essere obiettivi!


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> quando mi tocca lo farò , non ho problemi di salute  come quelle persone che hanno patologie .Ricordo che ho perso amici e conoscenti  di questo male per cui  non vedo perchè non farlo .
> Sono un po avanti negli anni  e ho già fatto quello influenzale e per la polmonite  entrambi fatti due mesi fa, quindi se ragionassi come te non ne avrei fatto nessuno.
> Buona vita alle tue verità , ognuno è padrone di se stesso , ah ti consiglio di non prenderlo sto covid 19  perchè hai visto quel deputato 41 /(credo un deputato americano)  se l'è preso e ora sta nella terra dei ceci; passami la battuta


E chi ti dice io non l’abbia già preso?


----------



## ologramma (30 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E chi ti dice io non l’abbia già preso?


 e che ne so , meglio se allora in forma leggera


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è questione (almeno parlo per me) di non avere "motivazioni", a vaccinarmi. Capisco bene che se me ne vado in giro asintomatica posso essere un problema per gli altri. Così come nessuno mi può garantire al 100% (non stando alle conoscenze odierne, almeno) che se lo rifaccio andrò esente ancora da conseguenze "pesanti". Anche iniettarsi qualcosa nel corpo può avere conseguenze. Se i benefici superano i rischi una roba si fa. Altrimenti ci si pensa più che bene. Capisco, eh, che se tutti la pensassero come me e nessuno si vaccinasse saremmo punto e a capo. Credo che però siano anche tanti quelli che piuttosto che pigliarsi il COVID si fidano del vaccino. Dopo di che, se mi obbligheranno, lo farò e sarà chiusa lì la discussione. A me (che sono sola con un figlio) preme essenzialmente pensare di stare bene. Che già ho perso il lavoro, mi manca solo di trovarmi qualche "sorpresa" conseguente al vaccino. E' abbastanza significativo che pure tanti medici si pongano, per lo meno, la questione. Se mi devo mettere nella testa di farlo "per la Patria", allo stesso modo in cui tanti morirono "per la Patria", ringrazio, ma anche no. Vedremo quanti lo faranno, e cosa diranno dall'alto a proposito di un ritorno alla normalità magari condizionato a una vaccinazione su larga scala. Per il momento non sgomito certo per farlo. Anche perché ci sono certe categorie che hanno la precedenza, e mi pare pure giusto.


magari non ci obbligano espressamente, ma se cominciano a porre veti di massa ai non vaccinati, come dicevo qualche pagina più indietro dovremo farlo e chi s‘e visto s’e visto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Dicembre 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> e comunque le "esperienze dell'adolescenza" e' vero che ti formano (un po') il carattere ma non e' che non giocare a palla con gli amici  o a carte con gli amici per qualche mese ti rovina irreparabilmente la "formazione". Dai porca l'oca cerchiamo di essere obiettivi!


Cazzzz gite scolastiche perse....feste...perse....stare a studiare insieme...perso....conoscere quello bello che piace a tutte...perso..i baci rubati...persi .....farsi tre canne seduti in circolo...perso...
Passare la serata con il tuo migliore amico a confidarsi....perso...
E potrei continuare all' infinito!!!!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Dicembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi dispiace  , ero incerto  e non volevo fare una gaffe  speravo che fosse ancora presente,.
> IO non vivo in una grande città , ma hai visto i ragazzi una volta usciti come si comportano?
> Mascherina  calata , abbracci e baci, loro  sono più forti di noi ma poi quando vanno a casa  e  salutano i nonni che succede?
> Vi ricordo che è una pandemia  che ha fatto 75 mila morti , pensa  che la media era di 500.000 mila decessi nel 2019 questo anno con il covid  arriviamo a 700.000 dati ISTAT , numero più o meno


No problem... è passato qualche anno ma mi manca come il primo giorno...
I miei figli...se fuori con altri...no stanno attenti!!!
Sanno che devono tutelare il nonno...non sono irresponsabili...pesa forse più a me che a loro...
Ultimamente siamo riusciti a vederci con amici...mi sono quasi commossa...io non sono fatta per stare isolata.....sono molto fisica....


----------



## alberto15 (30 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazzzz gite scolastiche perse....feste...perse....stare a studiare insieme...perso....conoscere quello bello che piace a tutte...perso..i baci rubati...persi .....farsi tre canne seduti in circolo...perso...
> Passare la serata con il tuo migliore amico a confidarsi....perso...
> E potrei continuare all' infinito!!!!!


perso caxxo per qualche mese non e' che stanno in galera dai 10 ai 40 anni. Non muoiono !!!!


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E ci fidiamo di qualcosa così scritto sulla carta?
> Cazz non è questione di lamentarci perché ci chiudono in casa...c è da lamentarsi perché non si conoscono gli effetti sul lungo termine del vaccino!!!!
> I miei figli sono 2 teen...posso rischiare che a loro tra 20 anni vengano fuori tumori o altro...?
> Già gli stiamo fottendo l adolescenza....fottiamogli anche il futuro...


Gli effetti a lungo termine sono che muori

Mentre chi non fa il vaccino gli effetti a Lungo termine sono più o meno gli stessi, e cioè che muore.

Contro la. Morte non c'è nulla da fare, inutile volerselo tenere in testa.

Quello che dovremmo e potremmo invece metterci in testa è che questi vaccini non li fanno Gianni e Pinotto, non sono cocktail che ti prepara il barman quello bravuccio di via del. Corso

E di "sicuro" non c'è nulla

Una volta costruirono una barca, la chiamarono Titanic è la soprannominarono inaffondabile

Ci hanno fatto un film con di Caprio mi pare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Dicembre 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> perso caxxo per qualche mese non e' che stanno in galera dai 10 ai 40 anni. Non muoiono !!!!


Va beh abbiamo 2 idee diverse ..ma i miei figli hanno saltato le gite scolastiche... oltretutto di più giorni....io le miei gite me le ricordo ancora!!!!!
Generalmente nascono delle bellissime amicizie...
Però va beh...io la penso così


----------



## alberto15 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Gli effetti a lungo termine sono che muori
> Mentre chi non fa il vaccino gli effetti a Lungo termine sono più o meno gli stessi, e cioè che muore.
> Contro la. Morte non c'è nulla da fare, inutile volerselo tenere in testa.
> Quello che dovremmo e potremmo invece metterci in testa è che questi vaccini non li fanno Gianni e Pinotto
> ...


Sintesi perfetta


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Gli effetti a lungo termine sono che muori
> 
> Mentre chi non fa il vaccino gli effetti a Lungo termine sono più o meno gli stessi, e cioè che muore.
> 
> ...


Certo...morire si muore tutti...
Certo non l ho fatto io il vaccino...
Però posso dire che mi fido poco...quello si


----------



## alberto15 (30 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Va beh abbiamo 2 idee diverse ..ma i miei figli hanno saltato le gite scolastiche... oltretutto di più giorni....io le miei gite me le ricordo ancora!!!!!
> Generalmente nascono delle bellissime amicizie...
> Però va beh...io la penso così


io pensa stavo a casa perche' non avevo soldi. Non me le ricordo perche' non le ho fatte. Ero gia' orfano in prima superiore altro che pensare agli amici


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo...morire si muore tutti...
> Certo non l ho fatto io il vaccino...
> Però posso dire che mi fido poco...quello si


Certo che puoi 

Io sono più preoccupato a mangiare un hamburger al McDonald 

Però alla fine è bono e qualche volta me lo. Mangio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Dicembre 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> io pensa stavo a casa perche' non avevo soldi. Non me le ricordo perche' non le ho fatte. Ero gia' orfano in prima superiore altro che pensare agli amici


Un motivo in più per aspirare che i tuoi figli le facciano!!!!
E cmq nemmeno io nuotavo nell' oro....infatti sia io che mia sorella aiutavano mia madre nel secondo lavora che aveva in nero!!!!


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Sintesi perfetta


La morte.. La prospettiva della "fine" è sempre qualcosa che non si digerisce 

Hai presente quando muore uno, al funerale? 

"eh.. Beh.. Era malato da tempo, sai aveva problemi, aveva già fatto una operazione.. È così" 

Come. Dire: è che cazzo ci incastro io con la. Morte? Cazzi suoi, mica miei
La vita va avanti, poraccio.. Eh.. Se ne è andato..


----------



## Martes (30 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazzzz gite scolastiche perse....feste...perse....stare a studiare insieme...perso....conoscere quello bello che piace a tutte...perso..i baci rubati...persi .....farsi tre canne seduti in circolo...perso...
> Passare la serata con il tuo migliore amico a confidarsi....perso...
> E potrei continuare all' infinito!!!!!


Sarà perché queste cose me le sono tutte "perse" volutamente, per indole, ma confrontate coi disagi del mondo (anche restando semplicemente nel nostro, senza guardare al terzo) non mi sembra una tragedia. 
Anzi, se c'è una cosa che la generazione dei nostri adolescenti ha bisogno di imparare, perché mediamente noi non siamo stati in grado di insegnarla, è la tolleranza alle frustrazioni. Sarebbe un piccolo passo avanti imparare insieme a loro a tollerarle


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Sarà perché queste cose me le sono tutte "perse" volutamente, per indole, ma confrontate coi disagi del mondo (anche restando semplicemente nel nostro, senza guardare al terzo) non mi sembra una tragedia.
> Anzi, se c'è una cosa che la generazione dei nostri adolescenti ha bisogno di imparare, perché mediamente noi non siamo stati in grado di insegnarla, è la tolleranza alle frustrazioni. Sarebbe un piccolo passo avanti imparare insieme a loro a tollerarle


Idee differenti....
Io forse perché tutte le esperienze fatte mi hanno aiutato a diventare la persona che sono...


----------



## spleen (30 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E ci fidiamo di qualcosa così scritto sulla carta?
> Cazz non è questione di lamentarci perché ci chiudono in casa...c è da lamentarsi perché non si conoscono gli effetti sul lungo termine del vaccino!!!!
> *I miei figli sono 2 teen...posso rischiare che a loro tra 20 anni vengano fuori tumori o altro...?*
> Già gli stiamo fottendo l adolescenza....fottiamogli anche il futuro...


Cioè il vaccino sarebbe cancerogeno?
Da cosa derivano i tuoi dubbi in proposito?

Immagino che tu sappa ad esempio che anche l'eccessivo uso del telefonino, mangiare wurstel o prosciutto cotto per via dei nitriti, bere qualcosa che contiene alcool, la carne rossa, l'eccessivo consumo di dolciumi, senza contare l'enorme quantità di sostanze tipo coloranti conservanti e residui di pesticidi.... lo è.

Non mi sembra che molte persone siano così attente verso queste cose che sono -sicuramente- cancerogene.

Non vi sembra ozioso ed inutile discutere dell' utilità o meno dei vaccini senza aver capito a fondo il loro funzionamento e come sono stati preparati? 

Oppure pensate che il massimo delle competenze in proposito lo possa esprimere, il medico di famiglia, i conoscenti, etc?

Giusto per chiarire eh, detto per inciso non penso che la discussione portata sul piano tra vax, no vax, partially vax sia particolarmente interessante.


----------



## spleen (30 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> ologramma, vaccinati tu per primo, poi facci sapere come va.
> altra cosa, dopo che ti sei vaccinato, magari un mesetto dopo, vai davanti a qualche malato di covid e ti fai tossire addosso, naturalmente tu devi stare senza mascherina.
> poi ci aggiorni?


Perciò ti senti più al sicuro se sei senza vaccino ed un inffetto ti tossisce in faccia allora.
ok


----------



## Skorpio (30 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazzzz gite scolastiche perse....feste...perse....stare a studiare insieme...perso....conoscere quello bello che piace a tutte...perso..i baci rubati...persi .....farsi tre canne seduti in circolo...perso...
> Passare la serata con il tuo migliore amico a confidarsi....perso...
> E potrei continuare all' infinito!!!!!


Oddio.. Buttarsi nei polmoni i fumi di un'erba che sarà passata tra decine di pollici lerci di spacciatori disperati, io non lo so se è più sicuro e salubre di un vaccino fatto da laboratori professionali e con gente competente


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Perciò ti senti più al sicuro se sei senza vaccino ed un inffetto ti tossisce in faccia allora.
> ok


Al momento si.
Sono stato a contatto con uno dei miei figli, risultato positivo, l’ho saputo dopo Il suo tampone, ha infettato un altro mio figlio e basta, in casa siamo in sei. Ci siam fatti la nostra bella quarantena cercando di mantenere gli spazi e non senza sacrifici, doppio tampone e ne siamo usciti. Si viv
e molto alla giornata e si cerca di stare attenti. poi Magari mi ammalo domani e muoio ma questo per quello che ne sappiamo oggi, vale anche per un vaccinato. Mia madre uguale e di anni ne ha 81 Lo ha preso e ne è uscita.


----------



## spleen (30 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Al momento si.
> Sono stato a contatto con uno dei miei figli, risultato positivo, l’ho saputo dopo Il suo tampone, ha infettato un altro mio figlio e basta, in casa siamo in sei. Ci siam fatti la nostra bella quarantena cercando di mantenere gli spazi e non senza sacrifici, doppio tampone e ne siamo usciti. Si viv
> e molto alla giornata e si cerca di stare attenti. poi Magari mi ammalo domani e muoio ma questo per quello che ne sappiamo oggi, vale anche per un vaccinato. Mia madre uguale e di anni ne ha 81 Lo ha preso e ne è uscita.


A te è andata bene, ma non puoi impostare una considerazione pandemica su quello che è successo alla tua famiglia, o ai tuoi amici, o ai conoscenti.
O il mondo è dentro un epico equivoco e nessuno ha capito una sega o forse manca a te la comprensione di qualcosa, delle due una o l'altra.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> A te è andata bene, ma non puoi impostare una considerazione pandemica su quello che è successo alla tua famiglia, o ai tuoi amici, o ai conoscenti.
> O il mondo è dentro un epico equivoco e nessuno ha capito una sega o forse manca a te la comprensione di qualcosa, delle due una o l'altra.


Sicuramente manca a me qualcosa e difatti io invito nessuno a fare nulla.
Come dicevo qualche post sopra che forse non hai letto, se ascolti 100 persone, senti 100 opinioni differenti, guarda ad esempio Crisanti e Burioni, ognuno dice la sua, ed il cittadino medio come me a chi crede ascoltandoli entrambi? 
Ho anche raccontato quello che ha condiviso con me uno dei fratelli domenica, che è medico.
Poi ognuno faccia quello che gli pare.
Sempre qualche post sopra dicevo che anche se non lo rendono obbligatorio ma pongono dei vincoli discriminatori nei confronti dei non vaccinati, tutti ci vaccineremo, volenti o nolenti.


----------



## Foglia (30 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> magari non ci obbligano espressamente, ma se cominciano a porre veti di massa ai non vaccinati, come dicevo qualche pagina più indietro dovremo farlo e chi s‘e visto s’e visto.


Un'imposizione formale credo significherebbe un'assunzione di responsabilità mica da poco, però. Comunque anche per gli altri vaccini cd. obbligatori, non impongono nulla, ma chi non li ha all'asilo ad esempio non può andarci. E rispetto a quei vaccini  (ampiamente testati anche se non privi del tutto di effetti collaterali possibili) personalmente sono favorevole. Questo è un po' un'incognita. Boh.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Cioè il vaccino sarebbe cancerogeno?
> Da cosa derivano i tuoi dubbi in proposito?
> 
> Immagino che tu sappa ad esempio che anche l'eccessivo uso del telefonino, mangiare wurstel o prosciutto cotto per via dei nitriti, bere qualcosa che contiene alcool, la carne rossa, l'eccessivo consumo di dolciumi, senza contare l'enorme quantità di sostanze tipo coloranti conservanti e residui di pesticidi.... lo è.
> ...


No assolutamente no... potrebbe causare degli effetti collaterali che non possiamo conoscere...
E cmq non mangio carne rossa no prosciutto cotto no wuster....si alcool che in giuste dosi fa bene ..
No farine bianche...si integrali...
Si cannabis...
Che altro?
Dimmi...ti faresti sparare in vena una sostanza messa sul mercato da una società farmaceutica che prima di questo ha testato una pillola che vi serve per il cazzo?
Perché è quello che ha fatto...


----------



## spleen (30 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No assolutamente no... potrebbe causare degli effetti collaterali che non possiamo conoscere...
> E cmq non mangio carne rossa no prosciutto cotto no wuster....si alcool che in giuste dosi fa bene ..
> No farine bianche...si integrali...
> Si cannabis...
> ...


Perchè secondo te la Pfizer si mette nel rischio di una class action?

Comunque ho fatto il militare a Cuneo, con le vaccinazioni a cui non potevo sottrarmi mi hanno sparato in vena ben altro, figurati se mi spavento per per quattro pezzetti di RNA innestato su una proteina che il mio sistema immunitario già conosce....


----------



## perplesso (30 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No assolutamente no... potrebbe causare degli effetti collaterali che non possiamo conoscere...
> E cmq non mangio carne rossa no prosciutto cotto no wuster....si alcool che in giuste dosi fa bene ..
> No farine bianche...si integrali...
> Si cannabis...
> ...


mi sfugge il problema del viagra.   perchè dovrebbe essere ostativo?


----------



## Vera (30 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è questione (almeno parlo per me) di non avere "motivazioni", a vaccinarmi. Capisco bene che se me ne vado in giro asintomatica posso essere un problema per gli altri. Così come nessuno mi può garantire al 100% (non stando alle conoscenze odierne, almeno) che se lo rifaccio andrò esente ancora da conseguenze "pesanti". Anche iniettarsi qualcosa nel corpo può avere conseguenze. Se i benefici superano i rischi una roba si fa. Altrimenti ci si pensa più che bene. Capisco, eh, che se tutti la pensassero come me e nessuno si vaccinasse saremmo punto e a capo. Credo che però siano anche tanti quelli che piuttosto che pigliarsi il COVID si fidano del vaccino. Dopo di che, se mi obbligheranno, lo farò e sarà chiusa lì la discussione. A me (che sono sola con un figlio) preme essenzialmente pensare di stare bene. Che già ho perso il lavoro, mi manca solo di trovarmi qualche "sorpresa" conseguente al vaccino. E' abbastanza significativo che pure tanti medici si pongano, per lo meno, la questione. Se mi devo mettere nella testa di farlo "per la Patria", allo stesso modo in cui tanti morirono "per la Patria", ringrazio, ma anche no. Vedremo quanti lo faranno, e cosa diranno dall'alto a proposito di un ritorno alla normalità magari condizionato a una vaccinazione su larga scala. Per il momento non sgomito certo per farlo. Anche perché ci sono certe categorie che hanno la precedenza, e mi pare pure giusto.


Certo, ci sono prima le categorie che hanno precedenza. Questo è l'unico pensiero che condivido.
Anch'io sono sola ed ho una figlia ma potrei benissimo morire domani per qualunque disgrazia. Quando arriverà il momento, farò il vaccino per lei, per me, per mio fratello che è morto di Covid e per tutti quelli come lui.
Un secolo fa si moriva per malattie che oggi sono scansate proprio per dei vaccini. 
Un secolo fa il vaccino ha salvato un sacco di bambini, di vite umane.
Un secolo fa il vaccino era visto come una grande salvezza per l'umanità.


----------



## Vera (30 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No problem... è passato qualche anno ma mi manca come il primo giorno...
> I miei figli...se fuori con altri...no stanno attenti!!!
> Sanno che devono tutelare il nonno...non sono irresponsabili...pesa forse più a me che a loro...
> Ultimamente siamo riusciti a vederci con amici...mi sono quasi commossa...io non sono fatta per stare isolata.....sono molto fisica....


Questo anno è stato difficile per tutti, non solo per i fisici come te.
Parli come una bambina che hanno messo in castigo in un angolo.


----------



## spleen (30 Dicembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> *mi sfugge il problema del viagra*.   perchè dovrebbe essere ostativo?


Si, pure a me.

Comunque di fondo non capisco una cosa, sembra che chi ha perplessità (che capisco, anche) non abbia mai letto il bugiardino delle medicine più comuni che prendiamo, dall'aspirina al paracetamolo.
E sti famigerati effetti collaterali assumano una valenza maggiore del rischio di morire o di veder morire persone care soffocate dalle secrezioni di una polmonite da covid.
Limite mio, s'intende.


----------



## perplesso (30 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, pure a me.
> 
> Comunque di fondo non capisco una cosa, sembra che chi ha perplessità (che capisco, anche) non abbia mai letto il bugiardino delle medicine più comuni che prendiamo, dall'aspirina al paracetamolo.
> E sti famigerati effetti collaterali assumano una valenza maggiore del rischio di morire o di veder morire persone care soffocate dalle secrezioni di una polmonite da covid.
> Limite mio, s'intende.


a me piace l'idea di non essere legato ad un solo tipo di vaccino.   ho dubbi anch'io su Pfizer, quindi, dato che sarò uno degli ultimi ad essere chiamato a vaccinarmi, spero di poter optare per quello di Pomezia.   mi persuade di più, diciamo


----------



## Marjanna (31 Dicembre 2020)

Però forse di quest'anno di brutte notizie, delle fragilità messe a nudo, del nudo, delle sue imperfezioni è proprio questo che ci rimane. Lo guardiamo e ci viviamo. E siamo vivi, questo è ancora tempo, non è tempo portato via. Quello che è stato portato via è a chi è mancato.
Possiamo scegliere di costruire e ricostruire e come ricostruire, e parlo di popolo. E' la nostra occasione in un certo senso. Non siamo qui solo per consumare, comprare telefonini, e prendere come eterno un frammento di storia. Sta a noi decidere, come popolo, cosa sarà "reale" e cosa verrà chiamato normalità, ma è ora di prendere coscienza che siamo un popolo, che siamo un movimento.


----------



## Lara3 (31 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No assolutamente no... potrebbe causare degli effetti collaterali che non possiamo conoscere...
> E cmq non mangio carne rossa no prosciutto cotto no wuster....si alcool che in giuste dosi fa bene ..
> No farine bianche...si integrali...
> Si cannabis...
> ...


Non è che le case farmaceutiche sono specializzate ciascuna per un pezzo del corpo ...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, pure a me.
> 
> Comunque di fondo non capisco una cosa, sembra che chi ha perplessità (che capisco, anche) non abbia mai letto il bugiardino delle medicine più comuni che prendiamo, dall'aspirina al paracetamolo.
> E sti famigerati effetti collaterali assumano una valenza maggiore del rischio di morire o di veder morire persone care soffocate dalle secrezioni di una polmonite da covid.
> Limite mio, s'intende.


Appunto. Non esiste il bigiardino di questo vaccino perché non ci sono casistiche sugli effetti collaterali
Io leggo i bugiardini dei farmaci. E leggo i possibili,  probabili,  rari, rarissimi effetti collaterali misurati su una persona su 10/100/1000 e poi decido se prenderlo o no
Qui si va per ora alla cieca. Quindi valuterò


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Dicembre 2020)

esatto Nocciola, si va alla cieca sul nostro corpo, quindi io Non riesco a provare tutto sto grande entusiasmo che decantano i favorevoli.
se mi obbligano a farlo lo farò, ma non mi si chieda di essere favorevole.
qui son tutti tronfi e pregni di non si sa cosa, ieri vedevo alcuni politici di destra e sinistra dire “ce l’abbiamo fatta, abbiamo compito un grande passo per salvare l’umanità”.
ma de che?


----------



## patroclo (31 Dicembre 2020)

Io Sì! .... a patto che poi mi diano un bel patentino con su scritto : "e mo fai quel cazzo che ti pare"


----------



## Lostris (31 Dicembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Io Sì! .... a patto che poi mi diano un bel patentino con su scritto : "e mo fai quel cazzo che ti pare"


E quindi no


----------



## Nocciola (31 Dicembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Io Sì! .... a patto che poi mi diano un bel patentino con su scritto : "e mo fai quel cazzo che ti pare"


Sogna


----------



## patroclo (31 Dicembre 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> E quindi no


...lo faccio lo stesso e me lo faccio tatuare in fronte


----------



## patroclo (31 Dicembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sogna


...sempre e volentieri


----------



## Lostris (31 Dicembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ...lo faccio lo stesso e me lo faccio tatuare in fronte


mi raccomando in fronte, così si legge, visto che avrai la mascherina


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Dicembre 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> mi raccomando in fronte, così si legge, visto che avrai la mascherina


Cioe anche dopo il vaccino si dovrà tenere la mascherina? Ma allora a che cazzo serve?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Questo anno è stato difficile per tutti, non solo per i fisici come te.
> Parli come una bambina che hanno messo in castigo in un angolo.


Mi spiace che tu abbia avuto questa impressione... però ti assicuro che sentire al telefono, mentre stai lavorando, un anziano che piange dicendomi non moriremo di covid ma di solitudine.... è una cosa che ti strappa il cuore ..e negli ultimi mesi purtroppo mi è capitato spesso ...troppe volte.. 
Quindi al di là del vaccino o meno...favorevoli o contrari...questo isolamento sta portando tantissimo dolore e solitudine
Dobbiamo uscire da questo periodo...
Quindi oltre ai ns figli stiamo fottendo gli ultimi anni ai ns anziani!


----------



## patroclo (31 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Cioe anche dopo il vaccino si dovrà tenere la mascherina? Ma allora a che cazzo serve?


Ci sono due/tre settimane di "entrata in azione" del vaccino in cui bisognerà tenerla, poi spero proprio di no


----------



## Vera (31 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mi spiace che tu abbia avuto questa impressione... però ti assicuro che sentire al telefono, mentre stai lavorando, un anziano che piange dicendomi non moriremo di covid ma di solitudine.... è una cosa che ti strappa il cuore ..e negli ultimi mesi purtroppo mi è capitato spesso ...troppe volte..
> Quindi al di là del vaccino o meno...favorevoli o contrari...questo isolamento sta portando tantissimo dolore e solitudine
> Dobbiamo uscire da questo periodo...
> Quindi oltre ai ns figli stiamo fottendo gli ultimi anni ai ns anziani!


Ed io ho sentito tanti discorsi come i tuoi però nessuno mi sa mai dare una risposta alla domanda "Quindi, secondo te, la soluzione quale sarebbe?"


----------



## bravagiulia75 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ed io ho sentito tanti discorsi come i tuoi però nessuno mi sa mai dare una risposta alla domanda "Quindi, secondo te, la soluzione quale sarebbe?"


Purtroppo non ce l ho la soluzione...ma ognuno nel proprio piccolo può fare qualcosa...


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Dicembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Ci sono due/tre settimane di "entrata in azione" del vaccino in cui bisognerà tenerla, poi spero proprio di no


Sperem.


----------



## alberto15 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ed io ho sentito tanti discorsi come i tuoi però nessuno mi sa mai dare una risposta alla domanda "Quindi, secondo te, la soluzione quale sarebbe?"


Quella di vaccinarsi......


----------



## Lostris (31 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Cioe anche dopo il vaccino si dovrà tenere la mascherina? Ma allora a che cazzo serve?





ermik ha detto:


> Ci sono due/tre settimane di "entrata in azione" del vaccino in cui bisognerà tenerla, poi spero proprio di no


In realtà no.

Almeno, non in base a quanto dicono le fonti ufficiali (Aifa)

Si dovrà continuare a utilizzare i sistemi di protezione individuale come sempre.


----------



## patroclo (31 Dicembre 2020)

ufffffff......... vabbè, lo faccio lo stesso


----------



## Lostris (31 Dicembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ufffffff......... vabbè, lo faccio lo stesso


Mica era un disincentivo


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Dicembre 2020)

Quindi tutti favorevoli al vaccino e bla bla bla bla, non si può fare del tuo caso un caso nazionale, le controindicazioni ci sono per tutti i farmaci ed altri bla bla bla.
Tuttavia se ti vaccini lo fai a tuo rischio e pericolo perché nessuno ti sa dire  se ti ammalerai ancora o meno e comunque la mascherina te la tieni, Tie’, ciapa su e porta a ca. 
E poi me dicono che me devo fida’.


----------



## Marjanna (31 Dicembre 2020)

Ma non ho capito, per voi lo scopo del vaccino era levarvi la mascherina a gennaio, febbraio?


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma non ho capito, per voi lo scopo del vaccino era levarvi la mascherina a gennaio, febbraio?


levarmi la mascherina, riprendere a vivere in mezzo alla gente con baci e abbracci come facevo prima, trombare con chicchessia, rivedere i miei figli a scuola, le aziende che pompano lavoro e denaro, la tangenziale piena tutte le mattine, le tavolate in pizzeria, la messa della domenica tutti vicini vicini e tutte queste cose qui che mi piacciono tanto.


----------



## spleen (31 Dicembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto. Non esiste il bigiardino di questo vaccino perché *non ci sono casistiche sugli effetti collaterali*
> Io leggo i bugiardini dei farmaci. E leggo i possibili,  probabili,  rari, rarissimi effetti collaterali misurati su una persona su 10/100/1000 e poi decido se prenderlo o no
> Qui si va per ora alla cieca. Quindi valuterò


La messa in commercio di questi vaccini ha seguito le sperimentazioni usuali, perciò non è esatto dire che sono un nuovo esperimento sociale, non lo sono comunque né più né meno di tutti gli altri prodotti farmaceutici messi in commercio.

In ogni caso non esistono farmaci senza effetti collaterali, questo intendo dire.
Se poi i presunti effetti collaterali diventano una scusa per non vaccinarsi, il discorso cambia e non riguarda i vaccini in se, riguarda la sfiducia verso chi li produce, (e spesso in alcuni individui anche la supponenza di pensare di essere più competenti degli scienziati e dei tecnici delle case farmaceutiche, tipo la massa di idioti che sono scesi in piazza senza mascherine gridando al complotto).

Qui dentro non ho sentito una persona che sia una, discutere tecnicamente di come sia stato pensato, sperimentato, prodotto questo tipo di vaccini, come al solito viene pubblicizzata la competenza del “cognato infermiere”, del sentito dire, per poi dividersi, da buoni italiani per il si o per il no, pensando ovviamente a cosa ipoteticamente conviene per noi.

Qua si tratta di scegliere tra beccarsi il virus da ammalati o tentare di schivarlo vaccinandosi. Di terze vie, non so se lo si è capito, non ce ne sono per ora. (I monoclonali per ora sono da venire...)
Il problema è che se non si raggiunge una congrua immunità collettiva, da questo virus subiremo conseguenze a lungo, molto a lungo.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> La messa in commercio di questi vaccini ha seguito le sperimentazioni usuali, perciò non è esatto dire che sono un nuovo esperimento sociale, non lo sono comunque né più né meno di tutti gli altri prodotti farmaceutici messi in commercio.
> 
> In ogni caso non esistono farmaci senza effetti collaterali, questo intendo dire.
> Se poi i presunti effetti collaterali diventano una scusa per non vaccinarsi, il discorso cambia e non riguarda i vaccini in se, riguarda la sfiducia verso chi li produce, (e spesso in alcuni individui anche la supponenza di pensare di essere più competenti degli scienziati e dei tecnici delle case farmaceutiche, tipo la massa di idioti che sono scesi in piazza senza mascherine gridando al complotto).
> ...


I prodotti farmaceutici in commercio elencano gli effetti collaterali con la percentuale delle volte che si sono presentati (rarissimi, rari, probabili ecc ecc) in base agli effetti sulle persone che ne hanno usufruito
Quindi imparagonabile con un vaccino che essendo alle prime somministrazioni non può avere una casistica. Sicuramente è stato sperimentato ma su quante persone per stabilirne i reali effetti 
Dopodiché io non voglio certo convincere a non vaccinarsi. Tanto che mio figlio ha già detto che lo farà. Non riesco però a capire perché la mia scelta di non vaccinarmi PER ORA sia da considerarsi quasi CRIMINALI. Per non parlare della definizione di no vax (mi sono sempre vacinata). É questo “non rispetto” (non tuo in generale) per chi la pensa diversamente che fatico ad accettare 
Io non penso che tu che ti vacini o mio figlio siate due coglioni. Rispetto la scelta. Chiedere lo stesso rispetto sembra impossibile


----------



## spleen (31 Dicembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> I prodotti farmaceutici in commercio elencano gli effetti collaterali con la percentuale delle volte che si sono presentati (rarissimi, rari, probabili ecc ecc) in base agli effetti sulle persone che ne hanno usufruito
> Quindi imparagonabile con un vaccino che essendo alle prime somministrazioni non può avere una casistica. Sicuramente è stato sperimentato ma su quante persone per stabilirne i reali effetti
> Dopodiché io non voglio certo convincere a non vaccinarsi. Tanto che mio figlio ha già detto che lo farà. Non riesco però a capire perché la mia scelta di non vaccinarmi PER ORA sia da considerarsi quasi CRIMINALI. Per non parlare della definizione di no vax (mi sono sempre vacinata). É questo “non rispetto” (non tuo in generale) per chi la pensa diversamente che fatico ad accettare
> Io non penso che tu che ti vacini o mio figlio siate due coglioni. Rispetto la scelta. Chiedere lo stesso rispetto sembra impossibile


Tanto per cominciare non ti ho dato da no vax. Secondariamente ti ricordo che la liberta tua o di chi non vuole vaccinarsi finisce dove inizia il diritto degli altri di non ammalarsi.
Dal momento che nessuno di noi vive da solo in mezzo al deserto del Sahara.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> La messa in commercio di questi vaccini ha seguito le sperimentazioni usuali, perciò non è esatto dire che sono un nuovo esperimento sociale, non lo sono comunque né più né meno di tutti gli altri prodotti farmaceutici messi in commercio.
> 
> In ogni caso non esistono farmaci senza effetti collaterali, questo intendo dire.
> Se poi i presunti effetti collaterali diventano una scusa per non vaccinarsi, il discorso cambia e non riguarda i vaccini in se, riguarda la sfiducia verso chi li produce, (e spesso in alcuni individui anche la supponenza di pensare di essere più competenti degli scienziati e dei tecnici delle case farmaceutiche, tipo la massa di idioti che sono scesi in piazza senza mascherine gridando al complotto).
> ...


Conosco due ricercatrici, una lavora in una nota università  e dichiara l'efficacia del vaccino.Sostiene che avendo saltato tutta la parte burocratica è stato reso disponibile nel giro di poco tempo. 
L'altra ricercatrice in una azienda farmaceutica, invece sostiene che i test sono Stati sommari e saltate le procedure rigide di controllo che normalmente vengono adottate  prima di mettere sul mercato un vaccino. 
Quest'ultima dice di aspettare a vaccinarsi. 
Il mio consulente finanziario dice di vaccinarsi, perché sicuramente lo avevano in laboratorio da tempo ma non erano pronti per produrlo su vasta scala. 
Forse forse ha ragione il consulente


----------



## Nocciola (31 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Tanto per cominciare non ti ho dato da no vax. Secondariamente ti ricordo che la liberta tua o di chi non vuole vaccinarsi finisce dove inizia il diritto degli altri di non ammalarsi.
> Dal momento che nessuno di noi vive da solo in mezzo al deserto del Sahara.


Non ho detto che mi hai dato tu della no vax ma che chi non è convinto di questo vaccino passa da no vax
Quindi  io non ho scelta nel momento in cui mi si dice che devo rinunciare alla mia libertà di decidere. Allora rendiamolo obbligatorio e stop. E si finisce la discussione


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> La messa in commercio di questi vaccini ha seguito le sperimentazioni usuali, perciò non è esatto dire che sono un nuovo esperimento sociale, non lo sono comunque né più né meno di tutti gli altri prodotti farmaceutici messi in commercio.
> 
> In ogni caso non esistono farmaci senza effetti collaterali, questo intendo dire.
> Se poi i presunti effetti collaterali diventano una scusa per non vaccinarsi, il discorso cambia e non riguarda i vaccini in se, riguarda la sfiducia verso chi li produce, (e spesso in alcuni individui anche la supponenza di pensare di essere più competenti degli scienziati e dei tecnici delle case farmaceutiche, tipo la massa di idioti che sono scesi in piazza senza mascherine gridando al complotto).
> ...


Era ed è il fratello medico, mi sa che hai letto male, volutamente o meno.
Altra cosa molto interessante, oggi al tg hanno raccontato che il 70% del Personale sanitario dellospedale Covid di Cremona si è dichiarato favorevole alla vaccinazione.
Il 30 per cento invece no.
Nel servizio successivo si è detto che il ministro del lavoro sta valutando se sia possibile licenziare i dipendenti pubblici che non si vogliono vaccinare.
Come dicevo semore sopra, questo sarà il modo per renderlo obbligatorio senza dirlo.
chissà quel 30% contrario che ragioni, qualcuno glielo avrà chiesto?

non si tratta di beccarsi o schivarsi, bensì di essere un po’ più onesti e stare coi piedi per terra, che si sa nulla di come andrà dopo la puntuRina.
alla pfizer&co nemmeno andrebbe pagato il vaccino, visto che avranno miliardi di cavie umane gratuite.

riguardo alle controindicazioni degli altri farmaci, io ad esempio sono allergico all’amoxicillina, quindi se devo prendere antibiotici non posso prendere l’augmentin.
ma sapendolo posso fare altro.

qui il fatto è che sappiamo un casso.


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Dicembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Conosco due ricercatrici, una lavora in una nota università  e dichiara l'efficacia del vaccino.Sostiene che avendo saltato tutta la parte burocratica è stato reso disponibile nel giro di poco tempo.
> L'altra ricercatrice in una azienda farmaceutica, invece sostiene che i test sono Stati sommari e saltate le procedure rigide di controllo che normalmente vengono adottate  prima di mettere sul mercato un vaccino.
> Quest'ultima dice di aspettare a vaccinarsi.
> Il mio consulente finanziario dice di vaccinarsi, perché sicuramente lo avevano in laboratorio da tempo ma non erano pronti per produrlo su vasta scala.
> Forse forse ha ragione il consulente


hanno le tette grosse le due ricercatrici?


----------



## Vera (31 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Era ed è il fratello medico, mi sa che hai letto male, volutamente o meno.
> Altra cosa molto interessante, oggi al tg hanno raccontato che il 70% del Personale sanitario dellospedale Covid di Cremona si è dichiarato favorevole alla vaccinazione.
> Il 30 per cento invece no.
> Nel servizio successivo si è detto che il ministro del lavoro sta valutando se sia possibile licenziare i dipendenti pubblici che non si vogliono vaccinare.
> ...


Saprai bene che, ogni volta che si va a fare un vaccino, viene chiesto se si è allergici a farmaci.


----------



## spleen (31 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Era ed è il fratello medico, mi sa che hai letto male, volutamente o meno.
> Altra cosa molto interessante, oggi al tg hanno raccontato che il 70% del Personale sanitario dellospedale Covid di Cremona si è dichiarato favorevole alla vaccinazione.
> Il 30 per cento invece no.
> Nel servizio successivo si è detto che il ministro del lavoro sta valutando se sia possibile licenziare i dipendenti pubblici che non si vogliono vaccinare.
> ...


Va bene, allora facciamo a meno di vaccinarci, mandiamo avanti i soliti coglioni e speriamo che passi a nuttata.
Ok


----------



## spleen (31 Dicembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho detto che mi hai dato tu della no vax ma che chi non è convinto di questo vaccino passa da no vax
> Quindi  io non ho scelta nel momento in cui mi si dice che devo rinunciare alla mia libertà di decidere. Allora rendiamolo obbligatorio e stop. E si finisce la discussione


Puoi esercitare la tua libertà di scelta perchè questo modello sociale te lo consente, non è una cosa scontata, in Cina non lo è ed è per questo che presumibilmente  il virus da loro è stato debellato.


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Va bene, allora facciamo a meno di vaccinarci, mandiamo avanti i soliti coglioni e speriamo che passi a nuttata.
> Ok


No mandiamo avanti i soliti coglioni che vogliono farsi vaccinare e vediamo come va a loro. Se stanno bene lo facciamo anche noi, se stanno male, si arrangino, han voluto loro fare gli eroi.


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Dicembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Saprai bene che, ogni volta che si va a fare un vaccino, viene chiesto se si è allergici a farmaci.


questa tua risposta c’entra un casso.
ho parlato dell’augmentin in risposta a spleen che diceva che tutti i farmaci hanno controindicazioni Per fare un esempio.


----------



## Vera (31 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> questa tua risposta c’entra un casso.
> ho parlato dell’augmentin in risposta a spleen che diceva che tutti i farmaci hanno controindicazioni Per fare un esempio.


Sempre di medicinali si parla. Comunque ok.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Puoi esercitare la tua libertà di scelta perchè questo modello sociale te lo consente, non è una cosa scontata, in Cina non lo è ed è per questo che presumibilmente  il virus da loro è stato debellato.


Wuhan oggi









						Una notte a Wuhan: così l'epicentro dell'epidemia torna alla normalità e ricomincia a fare festa
					

Una notte a Wuhan: così l'epicentro dell'epidemia torna alla normalità e ricomincia a fare festa




					www.huffingtonpost.it


----------



## Skorpio (1 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No mandiamo avanti i soliti coglioni che vogliono farsi vaccinare e vediamo come va a loro. Se stanno bene lo facciamo anche noi, se stanno male, si arrangino, han voluto loro fare gli eroi.


Hai sentito Mattarella? 
Un altro coglione, che lo ha annunciato pure in diretta tv

Però lui almeno mi pare lo abbia detto chiaro e tondo :
"Mi vaccino perché io sono un eroe"


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> hanno le tette grosse le due ricercatrici?


No mi dispiace, una è quasi anoressica


----------



## ologramma (1 Gennaio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me piace l'idea di non essere legato ad un solo tipo di vaccino.   ho dubbi anch'io su Pfizer, quindi, dato che sarò uno degli ultimi ad essere chiamato a vaccinarmi, spero di poter optare per quello di Pomezia.   mi persuade di più, diciamo


sai che ti do ragione su quello Italiano inglese mi ispira più fiducia, comunque se gli danno l'ok ci vorrà ancora un po' di tempo dato lo sbaglio  di somministrare , credo, mezza dose , l'effetto è risultato egualmente idoneo , quindi altre prove poi l'ultima prassi con i cervelloni centrali.
Per la mia età  credo di essere inserito verso e forse dopo la primavera , per ritornare al vaccino italiano  se lo fanno posso  andare anche a piedi   o quasi direttamente in fabbrica , così  come acquisisre il prodotto a km zero .



Non so se sono il primo di questo anno ma non credo  comunque Buon Anno a tutti voi  e dai che piano piano ce la possiamo fare , siamo ottimisti , c'è stato di peggio in questo mondo
                                                                     AUGURI


----------



## perplesso (1 Gennaio 2021)

Io prevedo che mi chiameranno per il vaccino a settembre-ottobre, quindi mi auguro che per allora il vaccino di quelli di Pomezia sarà ok.

Auguri anche a te


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Gennaio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai sentito Mattarella?
> Un altro coglione, che lo ha annunciato pure in diretta tv
> 
> Però lui almeno mi pare lo abbia detto chiaro e tondo :
> "Mi vaccino perché io sono un eroe"


Devi rivolgerti a Spleen, il termine coglione lo ha introdotto lui nella conversazione, non certo io.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Devi rivolgerti a Spleen, il termine coglione lo ha introdotto lui nella conversazione, non certo io.


E invece mi rivolgo a te, e sono capace di spiegare  anche il perché

Perché @spleen ha usato il termine con palese evidenza di non pensar di una persona che si vaccina che è un coglione

Mentre tu nell"esprimere che chi si vaccina ha voluto "fare l'eroe"  hai inequivocabilmente tradito il. Fatto di pensarlo per davvero

E non c'è mica nulla di male a dire che chi si vaccina (stó cojone) vuol fare l'eroe

Aggiungo che secondo me chi pensa che chi si vaccina "vuol fare l'eroe" dei 4/5 del genere umano di cui fa parte, non ci ha capito una sega nulla


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Gennaio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E invece mi rivolgo a te, e sono capace di spiegare  anche il perché
> 
> Perché @spleen ha usato il termine con palese evidenza di non pensar di una persona che si vaccina che è un coglione
> 
> ...


Ah lui lo intendeva così, toh va lo apprendo ora.
Avrebbe potuto usare altri termini ben meno coloriti, invece no...chissà com‘e.
lo so che non c’è nulla di male, difatti lo penso come lo pensano tanti altri che conosco, medici compresi.
Ma come dicevo sopra, volenti o nolenti ci vaccineremo subito, se no i dipendenti pubblici verrano licenziati ed altri subiranno altre discriminazioni.
A cosa si deve tutto questo vostro entusiasmo? Lavorate alla Pfizer?


----------



## Skorpio (1 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah lui lo intendeva così, toh va lo apprendo ora.
> Avrebbe potuto usare altri termini ben meno coloriti, invece no...chissà com‘e.
> lo so che non c’è nulla di male, difatti lo penso come lo pensano tanti altri che conosco, medici compresi.
> Ma come dicevo sopra, volenti o nolenti ci vaccineremo subito, se no i dipendenti pubblici verrano licenziati ed altri subiranno altre discriminazioni.
> A cosa si deve tutto questo vostro entusiasmo? Lavorate alla Pfizer?


Se lo apprendi ora lo sai tu, io ho solo spiegato perchè mi rivolgevo a te e non a Spleen, appunto perchè come tu dici, in effetti lo pensi

Quanto alle tue ultime domande.. Non credo sia entusiasmo

Puoi provare a cercare risposte  in una bella poesia di Franco Arminio come augurio di nuovo anno , che ha trasmesso ieri sera il tg3.



			https://m.facebook.com/pg/francoarminio/posts/


----------



## Nocciola (1 Gennaio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Va bene, allora facciamo a meno di vaccinarci, mandiamo avanti i soliti coglioni e speriamo che passi a nuttata.
> Ok


Nessuno pensa che chi si vaccina sia un coglione, mi sembra invece che il giudizio negativo cada su chi non intende al momento vaccinarsi.


----------



## ologramma (1 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah lui lo intendeva così, toh va lo apprendo ora.
> Avrebbe potuto usare altri termini ben meno coloriti, invece no...chissà com‘e.
> lo so che non c’è nulla di male, difatti lo penso come lo pensano tanti altri che conosco, medici compresi.
> Ma come dicevo sopra, volenti o nolenti ci vaccineremo subito, se no i dipendenti pubblici verrano licenziati ed altri subiranno altre discriminazioni.
> A cosa si deve tutto questo vostro entusiasmo? Lavorate alla Pfizer?


stavo leggendo l'ansa la famosa ditta, che la sola per ora a dare il vaccino, non ce la fa ad evadere la domnda di richiesta , si augura che anche altre la possono seguire se no la vaccinazione è solo per pochi


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> stavo leggendo l'ansa la famosa ditta, che la sola per ora a dare il vaccino, non ce la fa ad evadere la domnda di richiesta , si augura che anche altre la possono seguire se no la vaccinazione è solo per pochi


Devono alzare il prezzo in qualche modo....


----------



## ologramma (1 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Devono alzare il prezzo in qualche modo....


le altre due american , credo sui 8 10 euro se non di più a dose ,più il famoso trasporto di una congelata . quella italiano costo 2,30  , no è che ritardano così anche loro dovranno abbassarlo dopo ; visto il prezzo competitivo?


----------



## spleen (1 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Nessuno pensa che chi si vaccina sia un coglione,* mi sembra invece che il giudizio negativo cada su chi non intende al momento vaccinarsi.


Eh, invece si, a cominciare da qualche sapientone qui dentro, che fa il finto tonto per giunta, pensa che qualificato personaggio.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Gennaio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Eh, invece si, a cominciare da qualche sapientone qui dentro, che fa il finto tonto per giunta, pensa che qualificato personaggio.


Boh io la parola non l’ho letta se non scritta da te in tono ironico, quando nessuno lo aveva detto
Io continuo a vedere un atteggiamento negativo verso chi non si vaccina, e lo trovo irrispettoso.


----------



## spleen (1 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Boh io la parola non l’ho letta se non scritta da te in tono ironico, quando nessuno lo aveva detto
> Io continuo a vedere un atteggiamento negativo verso chi non si vaccina, e lo trovo irrispettoso.


Ho cercato di spiegare in tutte le salse che la faccenda è una scelta di civismo, non strettamente una scelta individuale, perchè riguarda anche -gli altri-.
Se secondo te fottersene di quello che può succedere agli altri, specialmente alle persone più fragili è irrispettoso, secondo te è un problema mio?
Cerca di non insultare quel poco che è la mia intelligenza, per cortesia.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Gennaio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho cercato di spiegare in tutte le salse che la faccenda è una scelta di civismo, non strettamente una scelta individuale, perchè riguarda anche -gli altri-.
> Se secondo te fottersene di quello che può succedere agli altri, specialmente alle persone più fragili è irrispettoso, secondo te è un problema mio?
> Cerca di non insultare quel poco che è la mia intelligenza, per cortesia.


A insultare ci pensi già tu e lo fai benissimo . Non darmi meriti che sono solo tuoi.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Gennaio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Eh, invece si, a cominciare da qualche sapientone qui dentro, che fa il finto tonto per giunta, pensa che qualificato personaggio.


Sapientone...vedo che continui ad aggiungere titoli su titoli solo perché non ci si omologa al tuo pensiero.
Andresti d’accordo con De Luca tu che tra l’altro si e‘ gia pure vaccinato.


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2021)

https://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/20...rebbe-che-non-abbiamo-imparato-nulla/6050358/

ma davvero il dibattito riguarda vaccino sì vs vaccino no il tutto collocato in un ricercato e più che altro sperato ritorno a quel che era prima?


Per vaccinarsi e soprattutto ottenere gli effetti del vaccino servono all'incirca un 45 giorni a persona. (senza sapere quale immunizzazione effettivamente sarà e in che termini, etc etc)
Nel mondo ci sono oltre 80 milioni di contagiati, rilevati.
Restano fuori all'incirca 6 miliardi e rotti di persone.
La maggior parte delle quali non è, nei piani odierni, raggiungibile a breve termine dal vaccino.
Il mondo è interconnesso strettamente per circolo di persone, merci e beni.
Buttiamoci dentro una piccolissima considerazione sui flussi migratori dei prossimi anni e qualche riferimento superficiale alle politiche economiche a venire...
Sorvoliamo sui trucchetti che si useranno per sostenere politicamente la propaganda del vaccino normalizzante (stile uk che sta ipotizzando di non fare il richiamo per allargare la platea di vaccinati?)

Sorvolando sul fatto che si sta considerando solo questo virus.
Come se non ce ne fossero a centinai di altri in attesa di farsi un saltino da una specie all'altra.
E solo considerando i virus. Come se tutto il resto fosse scomparso.

Nel frattempo io sono curiosa di vedere l'articolazione del modulo di consenso informato (e qui mi vien davvero da ridacchiare) che verrà fatto firmare.
(giusto per ridiscendere un po' dai massimi sistemi....non che se ne possa fare a meno dei massimi sistemi, ora più che mai).

Di questo passo, il 2021....si prospetta proprio proprio bene!


----------



## Lara3 (2 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> le altre due american , credo sui 8 10 euro se non di più a dose ,più il famoso trasporto di una congelata . quella italiano costo 2,30  , no è che ritardano così anche loro dovranno abbassarlo dopo ; visto il prezzo competitivo?


Scusate, ma in Italia il vaccino si paga ?


----------



## Vera (2 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Scusate, ma in Italia il vaccino si paga ?


No


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> https://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/20...rebbe-che-non-abbiamo-imparato-nulla/6050358/
> 
> ma davvero il dibattito riguarda vaccino sì vs vaccino no il tutto collocato in un ricercato e più che altro sperato ritorno a quel che era prima?
> 
> ...


siamo circa 8 miliardi a stima ONU di fine anno, di cui 3 sono i cinesi e gli indiani.   Per il resto, sì le persone in linea di massima vogliono tornare a come era prima, anche se verosimilmente questo non sarà in parte più possibile.

il modulo di consenso informato è inutile, il 95% non lo legge o anche leggendoko non capirebbe na sega e se lo si dovesse spiegare e far capire ad ognuno, finiamo le vaccinazioni nel 2034.

Sul problema degli altri virus in attesa di fare il salto di specie, qui stiamo abbiamo al potere in UE gente che firma protocolli d'intesa con la Cina invece di pretendere che la Cina dica esattamente cosa ha combinato.   

devi aspettare che muoia una Merkel o un Macron per questo virus o un altro prima di vedere un cambio di atteggiamento.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Gennaio 2021)

Di questo passo, il 2021....si prospetta proprio proprio bene!


Vera ha detto:


> No


certo che si paga.
non penserai che il SSN riceva i vaccini in regalo vero?


----------



## alberto15 (2 Gennaio 2021)

Medico di Torino smonta punto per punto le obiezioni al vaccino anti Covid-19 - Quotidiano Piemontese
					

Ottavio Davini, medico con 40 anni di esperienza, ultimo incarico all’Azienda ospedaliero-universitaria San Giovanni Battista di Torino e autore di alcuni libri di divulgazione sanitaria (“Nella bolla del virus”, Neos Edizioni – “Il prezzo della salute”, Nutrimenti Edizioni), ha spiegato in...




					www.quotidianopiemontese.it
				




Lettura per menti pensanti


----------



## Vera (2 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Di questo passo, il 2021....si prospetta proprio proprio bene!
> 
> 
> certo che si paga.
> non penserai che il SSN riceva i vaccini in regalo vero?


Senti, se il tuo divertimento è questo, mi fai la cortesia di giocare un po' più in là? Grazie


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Gennaio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> No


All inizio probabilmente sarà gratuito....ma secondo me....dopo sarà a pagamento...
Un po'come è stato per il vaccino antinfluenzale quest' anno...quanti l hanno dovuto fare a pagamento?
Tanto per dire....
In clinica privata fatto pagare inizialmente 55 euro ma dopo qualche giorno vista lo notevole richiesta portato a 65 eu 
Solo business....


----------



## Marjanna (2 Gennaio 2021)

Covid: Crisanti vaccinato a Padova, 'è momento di svolta' - Cronaca
					

Il professor Andrea Crisanti si è sottoposto alla vaccinazione contro il Coronavirus, nel corso di una cerimonia pubblica trasmessa in diretta Facebook nell'Azienda Ospedaliera di Padova (ANSA)




					www.ansa.it


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Gennaio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Senti, se il tuo divertimento è questo, mi fai la cortesia di giocare un po' più in là? Grazie


No, nessuna cortesia.
Io gioco dove mi pare, se ti do fastidio spostati tu.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> All inizio probabilmente sarà gratuito....ma secondo me....dopo sarà a pagamento...
> Un po'come è stato per il vaccino antinfluenzale quest' anno...quanti l hanno dovuto fare a pagamento?
> Tanto per dire....
> In clinica privata fatto pagare inizialmente 55 euro ma dopo qualche giorno vista lo notevole richiesta portato a 65 eu
> Solo business....


Al di là del costo diretto per il cittadino, al SSN mica lo regalano.


----------



## ologramma (2 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> All inizio probabilmente sarà gratuito....ma secondo me....dopo sarà a pagamento...
> Un po'come è stato per il vaccino antinfluenzale quest' anno...quanti l hanno dovuto fare a pagamento?
> Tanto per dire....
> In clinica privata fatto pagare inizialmente 55 euro ma dopo qualche giorno vista lo notevole richiesta portato a 65 eu
> Solo business....


se intendi l'influenzali forse se non sei over 65 li devi pagare , io ho fatto sia quello influenzale e l'altro quello della polmonite, niente ho dovuto  alle Asl , noi siamo esclusi  dal pagare voi no ,solo se ne rimane qualcuno te lo fanno , cosa che ha fatto mio figlio  a gratis


----------



## ologramma (2 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Scusate, ma in Italia il vaccino si paga ?


già risposto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> se intendi l'influenzali forse se non sei over 65 li devi pagare , io ho fatto sia quello influenzale e l'altro quello della polmonite, niente ho dovuto  alle Asl , noi siamo esclusi  dal pagare voi no ,solo se ne rimane qualcuno te lo fanno , cosa che ha fatto mio figlio  a gratis


No guarda in Lombardia a sto giro hanno escluso molti over 65...quello della polmonite è ancora più caro...costa eu 95!!


----------



## ologramma (2 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No guarda in Lombardia a sto giro hanno escluso molti over 65...quello della polmonite è ancora più caro...costa eu 95!!


siete all'avanguardia come dimo a Roma :madechè.
Vista la polemica dei vaccini  su da voi e gli appalti saltati e poi ripresi con costi abnormi, il Lazio ne ha ordinati molti e a prezzo calmierato, solo che per molti si  e dovuto aspettare un mese , ma tutti gli anno fatti.
sappi che i vaccini li paga la regione e pensa ogni vaccino il medico di base si prende  bei soldini ,non vorrei sbagliare, ma circa dieci euro ad ignizione.
Pensa prima del covid  nella sala d'ingresso  ,quando si era tutti insieme ad  aspettare che ci ricevesse , lui ci faceva ssspettare perchè doveva fare  questi vaccini, quindi pensa tu se è massimale quando si metteva in tasca il medico.
Ora li fa dietro appuntamento  ti aspetta sulla porta con camice , schermo , mascherina e  distante, prima di entrare ho indossato i calzascarpe , guanti e mascherina  e oi cappotti fuori su una sedia  , un passo dentro , registrazione e poi con braccio scoperto iniezione , tutto in due secondi.
Privatamente li paghi e come su da voi la cifra che hai detto ringrazia chi comanda su da voi  , scanzi il giornalista definisce  la lega e e suoi compagnucci di merende  Cazzari verdi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> siete all'avanguardia come dimo a Roma :madechè.
> Vista la polemica dei vaccini  su da voi e gli appalti saltati e poi ripresi con costi abnormi, il Lazio ne ha ordinati molti e a prezzo calmierato, solo che per molti si  e dovuto aspettare un mese , ma tutti gli anno fatti.
> sappi che i vaccini li paga la regione e pensa ogni vaccino il medico di base si prende  bei soldini ,non vorrei sbagliare, ma circa dieci euro ad ignizione.
> Pensa prima del covid  nella sala d'ingresso  ,quando si era tutti insieme ad  aspettare che ci ricevesse , lui ci faceva ssspettare perchè doveva fare  questi vaccini, quindi pensa tu se è massimale quando si metteva in tasca il medico.
> ...


Appunto...ma da non non sono stati ordinati a sufficienza per tutti... C è stata gente che in fila di è vista chiudere la porta in faccia perché i vaccini erano terminati!!!
E quindi...costretti a farli a pagamento....


----------



## ologramma (2 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Appunto...ma da non non sono stati ordinati a sufficienza per tutti... C è stata gente che in fila di è vista chiudere la porta in faccia perché i vaccini erano terminati!!!
> E quindi...costretti a farli a pagamento....


ricordatevi di questi politici  e anche di altri spesso mettono persone per partito ma non per competenze e ci ritroviamo tutti  con le braghe calate , basta che si fanno gli affarucci propri ,degli altri  se ne fregano; questo vale per tutta l'Italia ,ma tanto siamo servi e clientelari , voteremo sempre chi ci propina la favoletta del momento


----------



## ologramma (2 Gennaio 2021)

https://bit.ly/2X0sQ7k
Clicca  sul linck e scoprirete come vanno le vaccinazioni in Italia in tempo reale , i virtuosi e chi sta indietro


----------



## ipazia (2 Gennaio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> siamo circa 8 miliardi a stima ONU di fine anno, di cui 3 sono i cinesi e gli indiani.   Per il resto, sì le persone in linea di massima vogliono tornare a come era prima, anche se verosimilmente questo non sarà in parte più possibile.
> 
> il modulo di consenso informato è inutile, il 95% non lo legge o anche leggendoko non capirebbe na sega e se lo si dovesse spiegare e far capire ad ognuno, finiamo le vaccinazioni nel 2034.
> 
> ...









*Matteo 14:19*
Dopo aver ordinato alla folla di accomodarsi sull'erba, prese i cinque pani e i due pesci e, alzati gli occhi verso il cielo, rese grazie; poi, spezzati i pani, li diede ai discepoli e i discepoli alla folla.

...che si attenda...in raccoglimento. 

Nel frattempo....

https://www.focus.it/scienza/scienz...afrost-virus-e-batteri-possono-tornare-attivi

https://www.scienzainrete.it/articolo/se-si-scioglie-permafrost/claudio-elidoro/2019-05-14

https://www.rinnovabili.it/ambiente/cambiamenti-climatici/scioglimento-del-permafrost-antrace/

https://www.rinnovabili.it/ambiente/cambiamenti-climatici/scioglimento-del-permafrost-antrace/

Il covid è uno spunto. Una opportunità.
Di autocritica. Di riflessione. Di studio. Di crescita.

La responsabilità collettiva è decidere che farne.
*E non dipende da nessuno se non dai singoli individui.*


----------



## Marjanna (2 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> https://bit.ly/2X0sQ7k
> Clicca  sul linck e scoprirete come vanno le vaccinazioni in Italia in tempo reale , i virtuosi e chi sta indietro


Perchè metti un link di facebook?





__





						Report vaccini anti COVID-19
					

Sono disponibili i dati sulla vaccinazione contro COVID-19. I dati, in continuo aggiornamento, comprendono il numero totale dei vaccinati e il prospetto diviso per Regioni e Province Autonome, insieme agli aggiornamenti per categorie.




					www.aifa.gov.it


----------



## ologramma (2 Gennaio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Perchè metti un link di facebook?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè li l'ho visto lo ha messo un amico


----------



## Marjanna (2 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè li l'ho visto lo ha messo un amico


Ho messo io quello diretto


----------



## ologramma (2 Gennaio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho messo io quello diretto


stavo sul social e li l'ho visto stava parlando anche di altro  il parlamentare Danilo Toninelli, sai quello che si è dato da fare per ricostruire il ponticello dov non si è mangiato come al solito , pensa i meriti se li sono presi gli altri vedi Toti


----------



## Lara3 (2 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> https://bit.ly/2X0sQ7k
> Clicca  sul linck e scoprirete come vanno le vaccinazioni in Italia in tempo reale , i virtuosi e chi sta indietro


Temo che molte dosi finiranno per scadere... come i test sierologici.
Spero di sbagliarmi....ma Lombardia solo 3%?


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Matteo 14:19*
> Dopo aver ordinato alla folla di accomodarsi sull'erba, prese i cinque pani e i due pesci e, alzati gli occhi verso il cielo, rese grazie; poi, spezzati i pani, li diede ai discepoli e i discepoli alla folla.
> 
> ...che si attenda...in raccoglimento.
> ...


Brava, ti stai preparando per l'epifania?


----------



## Lara3 (3 Gennaio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma questi pittori non avevano le idee chiare sulle proporzioni?


----------



## Vera (3 Gennaio 2021)

@Lara3 
Michelangelo le idee le aveva chiarissime. Ha dipinto il pene ad Adamo mica a caso


----------



## Lara3 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> @Lara3
> Michelangelo le idee le aveva chiarissime. Ha dipinto il pene ad Adamo mica a caso


Allora Eva era scema ?


----------



## feather (3 Gennaio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Medico di Torino smonta punto per punto le obiezioni al vaccino anti Covid-19 - Quotidiano Piemontese
> 
> 
> Ottavio Davini, medico con 40 anni di esperienza, ultimo incarico all’Azienda ospedaliero-universitaria San Giovanni Battista di Torino e autore di alcuni libri di divulgazione sanitaria (“Nella bolla del virus”, Neos Edizioni – “Il prezzo della salute”, Nutrimenti Edizioni), ha spiegato in...
> ...


un altro articolo scritto bene








						Per chi ha dubbi sul vaccinarsi contro il coronavirus - Il Post
					

Guida pratica e comprensiva verso chi è sospettoso e incerto su una cosa che fino a ieri non c'era e che può aiutarci molto contro la pandemia




					www.ilpost.it


----------



## Vera (3 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Allora Eva era scema ?



Intendevo dire che La creazione di Adamo ha dei significati ben precisi. Michelangelo non ha dipinto a caso, compreso il pipino di Adamo.
Anche David l'ha scolpito con il pene piccolo, seguendo un po' la scia degli antichi greci. Per loro rappresentare un Eroe, per esempio, con un pene piccolo significava valorizzare il suo essere razionale, equilibrato.

Comunque, seguendo il tuo pensiero su Eva, non è che avesse visto altri di cazzi, eh


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2021)

mi hai fatta rotolare @Lara3


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Brava, ti stai preparando per l'epifania?


chissà che giro hai fatto


----------



## Lara3 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che La creazione di Adamo ha dei significati ben precisi. Michelangelo non ha dipinto a caso, compreso il pipino di Adamo.
> Anche David l'ha scolpito con il pene piccolo, seguendo un po' la scia degli antichi greci. Per loro rappresentare un Eroe, per esempio, con un pene piccolo significava valorizzare il suo essere razionale, equilibrato.
> 
> Comunque, seguendo il tuo pensiero su Eva, non è che avesse visto altri di cazzi, eh


Io ho una formazione scientifica, nell’arte sono ignorante ... ma oserei una spiegazione diversa : questi quadri erano fatti per essere venduti. Chi comprerebbe mai un quadro che ogni volta che lo guarda gli creerebbe dei complessi ?


----------



## Vera (3 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io ho una formazione scientifica, nell’arte sono ignorante ... ma oserei una spiegazione diversa : questi quadri erano fatti per essere venduti. Chi comprerebbe mai un quadro che ogni volta che lo guarda gli creerebbe dei complessi ?


Ah nemmeno io ho una formazione artistica.
È un affresco che si trova nella Cappella Sistina. 
Ma quali complessi creerebbe?


----------



## Lara3 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ah nemmeno io ho una formazione artistica.
> È un affresco che si trova nella Cappella Sistina.
> Ma quali complessi creerebbe?


 ma daiiiii !
Se fosse dipinto rispettando le proporzioni (almeno quelle che conosco io ) il padrone se fosse ... più piccolino, avrebbe dei complessi.
Così  i dipinti sono fatti con dimensioni minori ... là, così tutti sono contenti.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> ma daiiiii !
> Se fosse dipinto rispettando le proporzioni (almeno quelle che conosco io ) il padrone se fosse ... più piccolino, avrebbe dei complessi.
> Così  i dipinti sono fatti con dimensioni minori ... là, così tutti sono contenti.


Mamma mia Lara, la storia dell'arte applicata dopo il corso in tuttologia di Barbara D'Urso


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> chissà che giro hai fatto


il solito


----------



## Lara3 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mamma mia Lara, la storia dell'arte applicata dopo il corso in tuttologia di Barbara D'Urso


No, semplicemente la spiegazione più semplice .


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, semplicemente la spiegazione più semplice .


Spero che tu stessi scherzando


----------



## Martes (3 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spero che tu stessi scherzando


Lo speriamo in tanti, credo...


----------



## ipazia (3 Gennaio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> il solito


Ottimo presupposto di epifania


----------



## Marjanna (4 Gennaio 2021)

Break Time


----------



## brenin (5 Gennaio 2021)

https://www.corriere.it/opinioni/21...ni-2a63a182-4ed1-11eb-80d3-dd4bb2b89fab.shtml

Mi preoccupano molto i ns. politicanti.... litigiosi ed incompetenti....  incapaci sotto ogni punto di vista, inetti e dilapidatori di soldi pubblici ( vedi da ultimo il cash back.... ) con un ministro delle finanze che sbaglia ripetutamente i conti. Ma ci sono sostituti validi e capaci da mettere al loro posto ?


----------



## alberto15 (5 Gennaio 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.corriere.it/opinioni/21...ni-2a63a182-4ed1-11eb-80d3-dd4bb2b89fab.shtml
> 
> Mi preoccupano molto i ns. politicanti.... litigiosi ed incompetenti....  incapaci sotto ogni punto di vista, inetti e dilapidatori di soldi pubblici ( vedi da ultimo il cash back.... ) con un ministro delle finanze che sbaglia ripetutamente i conti. Ma ci sono sostituti validi e capaci da mettere al loro posto ?


informarsi meglio no?

Tanto per parlare di "incompetenza"
I fatti smentiscono l'ennesima bufala sul nostro operato. Parliamo del Cashback (il rimborso del 10% sugli acquisti tracciabili, che ricordo, continua per il 2021).
Questa la tecnica consolidata usata da giornali e tv. Parlano male di noi sulla base di fantasiose interpretazioni. Invitano esperti, pagati da loro, a sostenere quanto giuste siano le loro previsioni. Appena vengono smentiti dalla realtà, non una parola e già si parla del nuovo argomento per attaccarci.
Da settimane in tv mi tocca sentire che i 227 milioni stanziati per il 2020 sono una truffa, basteranno appena per 43 euro a cittadino (lo dicono gli ‘esperti’) altro che i 150 promessi.
Il 31 si è conclusa la prima fase. I soldi bastano per tutti (le ultime verifiche di sicurezza, ma non registriamo problemi) e, come programmato, a febbraio verrà rimborsato quanto promesso.
Stanziare i soldi per una misura vuol dire bloccarli. Noi li prendiamo dai titoli di stato su cui paghiamo un interesse. Per questo si fanno previsioni di spesa eque, per non pagare interessi inutilmente. Non è plausibile che tutti, sempre, raggiungano il massimo possibile. Se poi le somme non bastano (qualche volta è successo), si fa uno stanziamento aggiuntivo e si pagano tutti. Chi ci attacca sono gli stessi che poi in tv ciarlano da esperti su debito, spread e tassi di interesse. Lasciassimo fare a loro ci farebbero pagare il triplo (ne sarebbero ben contenti molti speculatori dell’alta finanza).
La verità è che il Cashback:
- favorisce i nostri negozianti, escludendo gli acquisti online.
- Incentiva le transazioni trasparenti, nel segno della legalità. Contro gli evasori e chi, per comprare gioielli ed il cellulare da mille euro, ha necessità di pagare in contanti per non insospettire il fisco.
Contro i malfattori, e chi cerca di fregare lo Stato, mi aspettavo più collaborazione. L’unica critica che accetto è quella sulle commissioni bancarie che gravano sui commercianti. Non possiamo obbligare un privato (tali sono le banche) a vendere i propri servizi al prezzo che stabiliamo noi. Stiamo lavorando a delle soluzioni, se le opposizioni o Italia Viva hanno delle idee in tal senso, le dicano invece di ragliare.

Scusatemi se sono entrato in politica ma quando sento queste ca..ate da bar mi viene la reazione immediata


----------



## ologramma (5 Gennaio 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.corriere.it/opinioni/21...ni-2a63a182-4ed1-11eb-80d3-dd4bb2b89fab.shtml
> 
> Mi preoccupano molto i ns. politicanti.... litigiosi ed incompetenti....  incapaci sotto ogni punto di vista, inetti e dilapidatori di soldi pubblici ( vedi da ultimo il cash back.... ) con un ministro delle finanze che sbaglia ripetutamente i conti. Ma ci sono sostituti validi e capaci da mettere al loro posto ?


quelli di prima che hanno fatto? 
Un buchino di debito pubblico ?
Non credi che sia una voragine ?.
Ricordo che c'è la ragioneria dello stato a fare i conti dietro , vi ricordate le parole cambiate  quando c'era Di Maio ? cose messe li solo per compiacere  le lobby , ora non ricordo le cose precise mi è rimasta solo la paraculagine delle persone che stanno dietro e manovrano:


----------



## brenin (5 Gennaio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> informarsi meglio no?
> 
> Tanto per parlare di "incompetenza"
> I fatti smentiscono l'ennesima bufala sul nostro operato. Parliamo del Cashback (il rimborso del 10% sugli acquisti tracciabili, che ricordo, continua per il 2021).
> ...


Vado avanti con le ca.ate.... da incompetente.... abbi pazienza è solo uno scambio di idee

i soldi elargiti con il cash back troveranno copertura con il recovery fund, e pertanto dovranano essere restituiti.
Nell'ultima versione del piano di resilienza italiano troviamo una spesa, pari a 4,75 miliardi di euro, destinata proprio alla promozione degli e-payments. Calcolatrice alla mano, stiamo parlando di una somma pari alla metà di quanto verrà destinato alla sanità per quanto concerne l'assistenza di prossimità e la telemedicina.
Verissimo quanto scrivi in merito agli incentivi ai consumi, ma con le micro e  piccole imprese, ai commercianti ed artigiani, come pensa di intervenire il governo ? Entro fine anno quante attività si chiuderanno ?
Qui la politica non c'entra, secondo me, si tratta solo di individuare le vere  priorità di cui il paese ha bisogno, tutto qui. E per me il cash baxk non lo è al punto tale da vedersi destinare quasi 5 miliardi di euro.
Perchè non erogare alle suddette imprese finanziamenti bullet chirografari con garanzia dello stato o, in alternativa - chirografari ordinari sempre garantiti da cassa dep.e prestiti con un periodo di ammortamento molto lungo così da dar respiro alle centinaia di migliaia di piccoli imprenditori che danno lavoro a milioni di persone.


----------



## ologramma (5 Gennaio 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> Vado avanti con le ca.ate.... da incompetente.... abbi pazienza è solo uno scambio di idee
> 
> i soldi elargiti con il cash back troveranno copertura con il recovery fund, e pertanto dovranano essere restituiti.
> Nell'ultima versione del piano di resilienza italiano troviamo una spesa, pari a 4,75 miliardi di euro, destinata proprio alla promozione degli e-payments. Calcolatrice alla mano, stiamo parlando di una somma pari alla metà di quanto verrà destinato alla sanità per quanto concerne l'assistenza di prossimità e la telemedicina.
> ...


tutto bello ma le imprese che chiusero con la crisi del 1992 e quella del 2008 con il berlusca e gli altri fenomeni che hanno fatto? Abbiamo tagliato tuto o quasi pe restare nei parametri ma nessuno ha messo mano al deficit delle spese con mangiate annesse, forse un po Prodi ma ti ricordi chi lo fece cadere? Le boiate di prima sarebbe lungo parlarne , ci saranno state cose giuste  credo pochine .
sai il cash , o i scontrini o altre cose servono solo a far uscire lo scoperto che pè enorme in  Italia , io artigiano  ti potrei fare esempi anche di politici che per evadere non volevano la fattura , che mi fai dire  tuti onesti fintanto che non li scopri? Siamo messi male sia per corruzione e affari privati  , dimmi qualcosa che si è fatto in tempi certi  con gli appalti degli amichetti? Se so magnato tutto e se vedi hanno torto quelli di adesso che hanno provato a mette un freno. Parli di mutui chirografari , l'ho presi un secolo fa per farmi la macchina , sai che noi artigiani avevamo l'opportunità di prendere i soldi con tasso bassissimo sia per fare capannoni e macchinari cosa che io  non potevo utilizzare  che ci compravo milioni di  materiale e che che cosa ci facevo? Anche le bancucce che davono soldi agli amici che non hanno restituito chi pagava ? Pantalone  , i famosi crediti deteriorati  nel mio paese il fratello di un politico che spesso è in tv a pontificare non ha restituito il finanziamento  e che gli hanno fatto un baffo. e così altri nel nosto piccolo , ora la mia banca fusa con un altra  messa peggio  sembra che ora intervenga la banca di italia  , che pensi hanno tolto i mangioni dalle loro cattedre?.
Siamo messi male


----------



## perplesso (5 Gennaio 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> Vado avanti con le ca.ate.... da incompetente.... abbi pazienza è solo uno scambio di idee
> 
> i soldi elargiti con il cash back troveranno copertura con il recovery fund, e pertanto dovranano essere restituiti.
> Nell'ultima versione del piano di resilienza italiano troviamo una spesa, pari a 4,75 miliardi di euro, destinata proprio alla promozione degli e-payments. Calcolatrice alla mano, stiamo parlando di una somma pari alla metà di quanto verrà destinato alla sanità per quanto concerne l'assistenza di prossimità e la telemedicina.
> ...


penserai veramente che gente che pensa al reddito di cittadinanza possa pensare davvero a chi lavora?


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Gennaio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Break Time


Io l’ho ricevuta via wap qualche giorno fa.
Secondo me e‘ fatto benissimo.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Gennaio 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> Vado avanti con le ca.ate.... da incompetente.... abbi pazienza è solo uno scambio di idee
> 
> i soldi elargiti con il cash back troveranno copertura con il recovery fund, e pertanto dovranano essere restituiti.
> Nell'ultima versione del piano di resilienza italiano troviamo una spesa, pari a 4,75 miliardi di euro, destinata proprio alla promozione degli e-payments. Calcolatrice alla mano, stiamo parlando di una somma pari alla metà di quanto verrà destinato alla sanità per quanto concerne l'assistenza di prossimità e la telemedicina.
> ...


Il problema è che intervenire direttamente verso piccole e medie imprese (bonifico in c/c tanto per intenderci) è tecnicamente molto, molto  complicato

Considera imprese che erano già prima sull'orlo del fallimento (senza covid), imprese che lamentano perdite enormi nei mesi del Lock down (ma se vai a vedere la loro dichiarazione dei redditi del 2019 dichiarano di guadagnare meno di un marocchino con il reddito di cittadinanza)

La soglia contributiva.. Come si stabilisce?
Si aiuta l'impresa che guadagnava 3centomila euro l'anno e dopo il covid ne guadagna solo centomila?

Perché una impresa in 3 mesi di crisi è costretta a chiudere perché "non ce la fa"?

Quale è la soglia del farcela/non farcela?

Guarda, non è facile

Inoltre vanno aggiunti i professionisti del caos, imprese che sostanzialmente non fanno un cazzo ma chissà perché, sono assolutamente attrezzate per intercettare ogni forma di aiuto o contribuzione

E non ci puoi far nulla, i soldi glieli devi dare perché con i documenti ti inchiodano

Riguardo ai negozianti io mi sarei aspettato un decreto che sancisse un blocco o un taglio netto rispetto gli affitti da contratto

Oltre che un blocco di quei costi che scorrono indipendentemente dal fatto che l'impresa lavori o stia chiusa, tipo energia elettrica, costi di licenze, etc..

Non è facile, per nulla


----------



## brenin (5 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> tutto bello ma le imprese che chiusero con la crisi del 1992 e quella del 2008 con il berlusca e gli altri fenomeni che hanno fatto? Abbiamo tagliato tuto o quasi pe restare nei parametri ma nessuno ha messo mano al deficit delle spese con mangiate annesse, forse un po Prodi ma ti ricordi chi lo fece cadere? Le boiate di prima sarebbe lungo parlarne , ci saranno state cose giuste  credo pochine .
> sai il cash , o i scontrini o altre cose servono solo a far uscire lo scoperto che pè enorme in  Italia , io artigiano  ti potrei fare esempi anche di politici che per evadere non volevano la fattura , che mi fai dire  tuti onesti fintanto che non li scopri? Siamo messi male sia per corruzione e affari privati  , dimmi qualcosa che si è fatto in tempi certi  con gli appalti degli amichetti? Se so magnato tutto e se vedi hanno torto quelli di adesso che hanno provato a mette un freno. Parli di mutui chirografari , l'ho presi un secolo fa per farmi la macchina , sai che noi artigiani avevamo l'opportunità di prendere i soldi con tasso bassissimo sia per fare capannoni e macchinari cosa che io  non potevo utilizzare  che ci compravo milioni di  materiale e che che cosa ci facevo? Anche le bancucce che davono soldi agli amici che non hanno restituito chi pagava ? Pantalone  , i famosi crediti deteriorati  nel mio paese il fratello di un politico che spesso è in tv a pontificare non ha restituito il finanziamento  e che gli hanno fatto un baffo. e così altri nel nosto piccolo , ora la mia banca fusa con un altra  messa peggio  sembra che ora intervenga la banca di italia  , che pensi hanno tolto i mangioni dalle loro cattedre?.
> Siamo messi male


il treno del recovery fund passa una volta sola.... perso quello è finita.


----------



## ologramma (6 Gennaio 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> il treno del recovery fund passa una volta sola.... perso quello è finita.


lo so bene ,detto ieri da Di Maio in tv, se il partitino del 2 % ci tiene per le palle e ci fa cadere , non ci possiamo accederci  .
Hai visto le scuse  di Renzi , alcune cose premetto che non le so,  ma prendere per il collo chi ha la maggioranza con i veti o ricatti , quando lo hai voluto tu , è un tradimento bello e buono non perchè non fa le cose ma pretendi che tu con il tuo esimio numero di voti che prenderesti e con buona possibilità sparirà dalla scena politica, lo fai solo per avere altre poltrone più importanti o come si vocifera qualche incarico , poveretto deve pagare il mutuo della villa che ha pagato un milione e mezzo di euro


----------



## Marjanna (6 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io l’ho ricevuta via wap qualche giorno fa.
> Secondo me e‘ fatto benissimo.


Non conosco gli autori e non li seguo, però è sembrato ben fatto anche a me.
Comunque anche se ero molto interdetta anch'io inizialmente, per la mancanza di dati e per comunque mia ignoranza nell'interpretarli, e premettendo che come tutti si sta dietro alle notizie che escono, ho deciso che mi farò vaccinare. Per me sarà parecchi mesi in là probabilmente. Non lo farò per levarmi la mascherina, pure se non ne sono certo affezionata, ma perchè è scattato quel qualcosa non solo a livello teorico, di idea, di giri di parole, che mi dice che devo farlo. Continuo a sentire notizie drammatiche, sono al corrente di alcune situazioni dell'ospedale di principale riferimento per dove vivo, continuo a sentire di persone che si contagiano, e non sono cose che riguardano altri, non sono cose lontane. Farmi vaccinare è l'unica cosa che posso fare per fermare questo vortice di dolore, e come si suol dire essere parte della soluzione, non del problema.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Gennaio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non conosco gli autori e non li seguo, però è sembrato ben fatto anche a me.
> Comunque anche se ero molto interdetta anch'io inizialmente, per la mancanza di dati e per comunque mia ignoranza nell'interpretarli, e premettendo che come tutti si sta dietro alle notizie che escono, ho deciso che mi farò vaccinare. Per me sarà parecchi mesi in là probabilmente. Non lo farò per levarmi la mascherina, pure se non ne sono certo affezionata, ma perchè è scattato quel qualcosa non solo a livello teorico, di idea, di giri di parole, che mi dice che devo farlo. Continuo a sentire notizie drammatiche, sono al corrente di alcune situazioni dell'ospedale di principale riferimento per dove vivo, continuo a sentire di persone che si contagiano, e non sono cose che riguardano altri, non sono cose lontane. Farmi vaccinare è l'unica cosa che posso fare per fermare questo vortice di dolore, e come si suol dire essere parte della soluzione, non del problema.


Io devo farlo per forza.
Sono già stato informato.
Non interpellato, informato.
Pertanto, come dicevo precedentemente, volente o nolente lo farò ed idem mia moglie e qualche figlio.

Io abito in una zona che ha attorno tre ospedali, molto grandi, mentre mio fratello lavora in un ospedale di Milano molto famoso, il suo reparto che nulla c’entrava con le malattie infettive, è stato trasformato in reparto covid ed hanno spostato i traumati ossei in oncologia....assieme ai malati di tumore.
Sono tutti strapieni di contagiati e terapie intensive.

Speriamo funzioni.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io devo farlo per forza.
> Sono già stato informato.
> Non interpellato, informato.
> Pertanto, come dicevo precedentemente, volente o nolente lo farò ed idem mia moglie e qualche figlio.
> ...


Anche qui è così, i malati covid sono ovunque, è tutto un giro nei reparti, di fatto i reparti non esistono più (perlomeno per quanto riguarda le degenze). Alcuni arrivano a metterli in reparti che dovrebbero rimanere "verdi", pure se non nelle stesse stanze, magari a pochi metri da un oncologico. La "saturazione sanitaria" ha un riflesso su tutti i pazienti.

Appartieni a qualche sfera "nobile" se ti hanno informato che non solo tu ma pure i tuoi figli -a meno che non lavoriate tutti in ospedale, ma se non ricordo male i tuoi van ancora al liceo- sarete vaccinati a breve.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2021)

Il mio datore di lavoro, ha emesso a livello globale, tutta una serie di limitazioni a cui dovranno sottostare tutti i lavoratori non vaccinati. Poiché tali limitazioni limiterebbero parecchio la mia attività, con pesanti ricadute economiche su di me, mi devo adeguare.
Estremizzando, qualcuno potrebbe arrivare a chiamare questo modo di fare, discriminazione o razzismo.
Ma visto il contesto in cui siamo non mi sembra il caso.
Va detto che il mio datore di lavoro opera in un regime dittatoriale politico, quindi lo può fare.
Ed a chi non piace....se ne vada.


----------



## ologramma (7 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il mio datore di lavoro, ha emesso a livello globale, tutta una serie di limitazioni a cui dovranno sottostare tutti i lavoratori non vaccinati. Poiché tali limitazioni limiterebbero parecchio la mia attività, con pesanti ricadute economiche su di me, mi devo adeguare.
> Estremizzando, qualcuno potrebbe arrivare a chiamare questo modo di fare, discriminazione o razzismo.
> Ma visto il contesto in cui siamo non mi sembra il caso.
> Va detto che il mio datore di lavoro opera in un regime dittatoriale politico, quindi lo può fare.
> Ed a chi non piace....se ne vada.


è quello che ci chiederanno le altre nazioni quando riprenderemo a girare , perchè sta immunità di gregge  , che si ottiene con il settanta o ottanta per cento della popolazione  che si vaccina , per me  se poi si riapre questo 20%  è al sicuro di non prenderla se anche gli altri non verranno vaccinati?
Me lo sono chiesto e non so a chi chiedere per avere la certezza che sbaglio in quello che ho scritto


----------



## Skorpio (7 Gennaio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non conosco gli autori e non li seguo, però è sembrato ben fatto anche a me.
> Comunque anche se ero molto interdetta anch'io inizialmente, per la mancanza di dati e per comunque mia ignoranza nell'interpretarli, e premettendo che come tutti si sta dietro alle notizie che escono, ho deciso che mi farò vaccinare. Per me sarà parecchi mesi in là probabilmente. Non lo farò per levarmi la mascherina, pure se non ne sono certo affezionata, ma perchè è scattato quel qualcosa non solo a livello teorico, di idea, di giri di parole, che mi dice che devo farlo. Continuo a sentire notizie drammatiche, sono al corrente di alcune situazioni dell'ospedale di principale riferimento per dove vivo, continuo a sentire di persone che si contagiano, e non sono cose che riguardano altri, non sono cose lontane. Farmi vaccinare è l'unica cosa che posso fare per fermare questo vortice di dolore, e come si suol dire essere parte della soluzione, non del problema.


È una ottima scelta secondo me. 
Abbiamo.. Avremo a disposizione (speriamo presto) uno strumento ulteriore per fronteggiare l'epidemia, dopo gel e mascherine, ed usarlo penso sia una ottima scelta


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> ma daiiiii !
> Se fosse dipinto rispettando le proporzioni (almeno quelle che conosco io ) il padrone se fosse ... più piccolino, avrebbe dei complessi.
> Così  i dipinti sono fatti con dimensioni minori ... là, così tutti sono contenti.


anatema


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> il treno del recovery fund passa una volta sola.... perso quello è finita.


allora salutiamolo


----------



## zanna1 (12 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo so bene ,*detto ieri da Di Maio in tv*, se il partitino del 2 % ci tiene per le palle e ci fa cadere , non ci possiamo accederci  .
> Hai visto le scuse  di Renzi , alcune cose premetto che non le so,  *ma prendere per il collo chi ha la maggioranza con i veti o ricatti *, quando lo hai voluto tu , è un tradimento bello e buono non perchè non fa le cose ma pretendi che tu con il tuo esimio numero di voti che prenderesti e con buona possibilità sparirà dalla scena politica, lo fai solo per avere altre poltrone più importanti o come si vocifera qualche incarico , poveretto deve pagare il mutuo della villa che ha pagato un milione e mezzo di euro


of mieo 
Rammento che chi ha la maggioranza l'ha grazie al partitino ... del cassaro fionentino ...


----------



## ologramma (12 Gennaio 2021)

zanna1 ha detto:


> of mieo
> Rammento che chi ha la maggioranza l'ha grazie al partitino ... del cassaro fionentino ...


no era l'altro partito che poi lui ha lasciato portandosi via gli amici   che non so  se cade il governo verranno rieletti con il due %.
La legislatura dura cinque anni quindi se cade  e  ci fosse una maggioranza alternativa  si prosegue  se no si va alle elezioni  e buona notte ai suonatori per tutto il tempo perso  per fare il piano per spendere quei  passa duecento miliardi.
Riguardo al cazzaro faccio presente che i cazzari sono due


----------



## zanna1 (13 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> no era l'altro partito che poi lui ha lasciato portandosi via gli amici   che non so  se cade il governo verranno rieletti con il due %.
> La legislatura dura cinque anni quindi se cade  e  ci fosse una maggioranza alternativa  si prosegue  se no si va alle elezioni  e buona notte ai suonatori per tutto il tempo perso  per fare il piano per spendere quei  passa duecento miliardi.
> Riguardo al cazzaro faccio presente che i cazzari sono due


Giusto hai ragione. Diciamo allora che questa maggioranza è stata creata ad arte anche grazie, così almeno si dice, al cazzaro fiorentino che poi si è creato il partitino che in queste ore parrebbe dare problemi alla stessa. Dato che la maggioranza si trova in parlamento non essendo presente nello stesso un partito che ha il 50% + 1 sono questioni che andrebbero vagliate a monte e dal monte (che invece tace quando dovrebbe parlare).
Poi naturalmente si troverà una sintesi e tutti amici come prima ma dato che questa situazione è stata creata grazie alle ultime elezioni politiche si dovrebbe riflettere su chi mandare prima in parlamento e non se "giustamente" (per loro) si accordano per tirare a campare in una situazione come quella attuale dove anche i più capaci avrebbero pesanti difficoltà. Siamo proprio sicuri che questi qui siano i migliori del mazzo?
Poi di cazzari non c'è ne sono mica solo due la lista è lunga


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2021)

zanna1 ha detto:


> Giusto hai ragione. Diciamo allora che questa maggioranza è stata creata ad arte anche grazie, così almeno si dice, al cazzaro fiorentino che poi si è creato il partitino che in queste ore parrebbe dare problemi alla stessa. Dato che la maggioranza si trova in parlamento non essendo presente nello stesso un partito che ha il 50% + 1 sono questioni che andrebbero vagliate a monte e dal monte (che invece tace quando dovrebbe parlare).
> Poi naturalmente si troverà una sintesi e tutti amici come prima ma dato che questa situazione è stata creata grazie alle ultime elezioni politiche si dovrebbe riflettere su chi mandare prima in parlamento e non se "giustamente" (per loro) si accordano per tirare a campare in una situazione come quella attuale dove anche i più capaci avrebbero pesanti difficoltà. Siamo proprio sicuri che questi qui siano i migliori del mazzo?
> Poi di cazzari non c'è ne sono mica solo due la lista è lunga


nel XX secolo non si ponevano il problema delle elezioni anticipate perchè basta aver messo piede una volta in parlamento per godere del vitalizio.

nel XXI secolo ci vogliono 4 anni 6 mesi ed 1 giorno di legislatura.  inoltre al prossimo giro ci saranno 345 seggiole in meno.   per partiti come FI e M5S significa una riduzione dei 3/4 della forza attuale.   per gente come Renzi, Bonino, Calenda significa rivedere il seggio col binocolo.

altro non c'è


----------



## ologramma (13 Gennaio 2021)

zanna1 ha detto:


> Giusto hai ragione. Diciamo allora che questa maggioranza è stata creata ad arte anche grazie, così almeno si dice, al cazzaro fiorentino che poi si è creato il partitino che in queste ore parrebbe dare problemi alla stessa. Dato che la maggioranza si trova in parlamento non essendo presente nello stesso un partito che ha il 50% + 1 sono questioni che andrebbero vagliate a monte e dal monte (che invece tace quando dovrebbe parlare).
> Poi naturalmente si troverà una sintesi e tutti amici come prima ma dato che questa situazione è stata creata grazie alle ultime elezioni politiche si dovrebbe riflettere su chi mandare prima in parlamento e non se "giustamente" (per loro) si accordano per tirare a campare in una situazione come quella attuale dove anche i più capaci avrebbero pesanti difficoltà. Siamo proprio sicuri che questi qui siano i migliori del mazzo?
> Poi di cazzari non c'è ne sono mica solo due la lista è lunga


Prendi il tutto con il beneficio dell'inventario , mi è stato detto  , anzi sussurrato, che dietro al cazzaro c'è qualche loggia , questo si spiegherebbe perchè  è così strafottente e poi come dici tu con la modifica  apportata nel taglio dei parlamentari , non so se c'è la fa ha essere rieletto forse fara sola rappresentanza. Ricorda con chi ha trattato , altro bono toscano ora nelle patrie galere  e cosa salvò


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Prendi il tutto con il beneficio dell'inventario , mi è stato detto  , anzi sussurrato, che dietro al cazzaro c'è qualche loggia , questo si spiegherebbe perchè  è così strafottente e poi come dici tu con la modifica  apportata nel taglio dei parlamentari , non so se c'è la fa ha essere rieletto forse fara sola rappresentanza. Ricorda con chi ha trattato , altro bono toscano ora nelle patrie galere  e cosa salvò


Però questi segreti che si leggono su fb sono proprio segreti


----------



## ologramma (14 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però questi segreti che si leggono su fb sono proprio segreti


no non li ho letti  su Facebook  mi è stato detto da una mia amica , che ha conoscenze in toscana nel mondo politico pd, prendilo solo come sfogo  ma non come oro colato


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> no no li ho letti  su Facebook  mi è stato detto da una mia amica , che ha conoscenze in toscana nel mondo politico pd


Quindi è una cosa conosciuta e sicura.


----------



## ologramma (14 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi è una cosa conosciuta e sicura.


e dai ti ho detto prendi con il beneficio del dubbio , come posso essere sicuro , so solo che è uno stronzo questo lo posso accertare con sicurezza


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> e dai ti ho detto prendi con il beneficio del dubbio , come posso essere sicuro , so solo che è uno stronzo questo lo posso accertare con sicurezza


Scherzavo eh...
I pettegolezzi mi fanno pena, sia che riguardino la vicina di casa, sia la massoneria, che va bene per tutte le stagioni


----------



## andrea53 (17 Gennaio 2021)

zanna1 ha detto:


> Giusto hai ragione. Diciamo allora che questa maggioranza è stata creata ad arte anche grazie, così almeno si dice, al cazzaro fiorentino che poi si è creato il partitino che in queste ore parrebbe dare problemi alla stessa. Dato che la maggioranza si trova in parlamento non essendo presente nello stesso un partito che ha il 50% + 1 sono questioni che andrebbero vagliate a monte e dal monte (che invece tace quando dovrebbe parlare).
> Poi naturalmente si troverà una sintesi e tutti amici come prima ma dato che questa situazione è stata creata grazie alle ultime elezioni politiche si dovrebbe riflettere su chi mandare prima in parlamento e non se "giustamente" (per loro) si accordano per tirare a campare in una situazione come quella attuale dove anche i più capaci avrebbero pesanti difficoltà. Siamo proprio sicuri che questi qui siano i migliori del mazzo?
> Poi di cazzari non c'è ne sono mica solo due la lista è lunga


Esatto. Ma qualcuno si è preso di spulciare il testo (corretto) del nostro piano per l'utilizzo dei fondi del NGEU? Non per sommi capi, dico... un po' in profondità. Ovviamente la prima stesura era impresentabile. Ma anche ora, rivista e corretta, ha tutta l'aria di un guazzabuglio indigeribile. Ci sono molte probabilità che la Commissione Europea la respinga


----------



## ologramma (18 Gennaio 2021)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Esatto. Ma qualcuno si è preso di spulciare il testo (corretto) del nostro piano per l'utilizzo dei fondi del NGEU? Non per sommi capi, dico... un po' in profondità. Ovviamente la prima stesura era impresentabile. Ma anche ora, rivista e corretta, ha tutta l'aria di un guazzabuglio indigeribile. Ci sono molte probabilità che la Commissione Europea la respinga


sai perchè lo respinge perchè le cose da fare ce le hanno dette loro  e quindi dobbiamo sempre far vedere se le facciamo bene o non ci danno i soldi ,Sai mi è rimasto impresso una cosa detta dalla guida  quando ci spiego che l'Europa dava soldi  per aggiustare i  balconi barocchi della citta di Ragusa , ci raccontò che per prenderli dovevano aver completato i lavori e dopo aver costatato l'avvenuto restauro , venivano accreditati .
Questo perchè loro faranno controlli  se poi ci comportiamo come al solito fanno i politici italiani , perditat di tempo , costi triplicati e via così , non ci danno una bel niente.


----------



## andrea53 (18 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai perchè lo respinge perchè le cose da fare ce le hanno dette loro  e quindi dobbiamo sempre far vedere se le facciamo bene o non ci danno i soldi ,Sai mi è rimasto impresso una cosa detta dalla guida  quando ci spiego che l'Europa dava soldi  per aggiustare i  balconi barocchi della citta di Ragusa , ci raccontò che per prenderli dovevano aver completato i lavori e dopo aver costatato l'avvenuto restauro , venivano accreditati .
> Questo perchè loro faranno controlli  se poi ci comportiamo come al solito fanno i politici italiani , perditat di tempo , costi triplicati e via così , non ci danno una bel niente.


Infatti, al momento esiste una bozza corretta in diversi punti, dopo le osservazioni piovute da più parti, e non solo da quelle più eclatanti di IV. Senza dimenticare che il documento portante dovrà essere corredato da una serie di atti integrativi, decreti ministeriali, disposizioni amministrative e decreti legge per velocizzare cantieri e investimenti. Mi viene freddo se penso a cosa succederà  da noi  fra i diversi livelli istituzionali, vista la  farraginosità nostrana. La Francia, per dire, ha subito istituito un Ufficio per la pianificazione, l'Haut Commisariat au Plan. E già il 3 settembre ha presentato il piano “France Relance”, che è stato corredato poi due mesi dopo da un giornale di bordo, dove si indica lo stanziamento per ciascun progetto specifico, tempi di realizzazione step-by-step, col monitoraggio dell’avanzamento dei lavori. Perché i soldi non arriveranno tutti insieme, ma in diverse tranches e a patto che gli obbiettivi siano - anno per anno - rispettati. Per il piano italiano, ad oggi, non conosciamo ancora neanche la governance... Si tratta dei soldi dei nostri figli e nipoti. Se intendiamo sperperarli in bonus e sussidi, allora non li vedremo mai


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Gennaio 2021)

Il mio collega nell’associazione di volontariato che frequentiamo è stato vaccinato venerdì, la seconda dose l’avrà il 4 Febbraio.
Lui di lavoro guida l’ambulanza, quindi anche se non obbligato a farlo, lo ha fatto comunque visto che voleva.
Mi ha scritto ieri e mi ha detto così:

ho avuto male al braccio per tutto venerdì, sabato e domenica.
Sabato mattina mi è salita la febbre fino a 40, ero a letto che vedevo le stelline. È durata 6 ore Circa, poi passato tutto.
gli hanno detto che la seconda dose sarà più forte.

lui ha fatto quello della pfizer.

mio fratello, ha avuto bene o male gli stessi sintomi, solo che a lui la febbre non è salita così tanto, 38 e mezzo mi ha detto.


----------



## ologramma (19 Gennaio 2021)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Infatti, al momento esiste una bozza corretta in diversi punti, dopo le osservazioni piovute da più parti, e non solo da quelle più eclatanti di IV. Senza dimenticare che il documento portante dovrà essere corredato da una serie di atti integrativi, decreti ministeriali, disposizioni amministrative e decreti legge per velocizzare cantieri e investimenti. Mi viene freddo se penso a cosa succederà  da noi  fra i diversi livelli istituzionali, vista la  farraginosità nostrana. La Francia, per dire, ha subito istituito un Ufficio per la pianificazione, l'Haut Commisariat au Plan. E già il 3 settembre ha presentato il piano “France Relance”, che è stato corredato poi due mesi dopo da un giornale di bordo, dove si indica lo stanziamento per ciascun progetto specifico, tempi di realizzazione step-by-step, col monitoraggio dell’avanzamento dei lavori. Perché i soldi non arriveranno tutti insieme, ma in diverse tranches e a patto che gli obbiettivi siano - anno per anno - rispettati. Per il piano italiano, ad oggi, non conosciamo ancora neanche la governance... Si tratta dei soldi dei nostri figli e nipoti. Se intendiamo sperperarli in bonus e sussidi, allora non li vedremo mai


mi spieghi come faremo a conoscerlo il nostro piano che non ci è stato rivelato perchè già c'erano incomprensioni .Forse a ragione ma anche  a torto  ,se ricordi , alla farnesina tutti  ascoltati   , forse c'era tutto ma dato le ritrosie  non è stato divulgato .
Staremo a vedere  se supera questa fase  Conte, confido in lui  perchè sia nel parlare (non si inxazza mai  è un avvocato) e nel decidere , ecco lì deve mediare cosa che fa molto bene quindi come ha detto a fine febbraio  dirà tutto .L'opposizione  dice che loro sono pronti  mi piacerebbe  sapere cosa faranno loro   dato che sono in combutta con i poteri forti , vedi cofindustria  e tute le aziende del nord  che si stanno leccando i baffi  per magnare come dimo a roma


----------



## ologramma (19 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il mio collega nell’associazione di volontariato che frequentiamo è stato vaccinato venerdì, la seconda dose l’avrà il 4 Febbraio.
> Lui di lavoro guida l’ambulanza, quindi anche se non obbligato a farlo, lo ha fatto comunque visto che voleva.
> Mi ha scritto ieri e mi ha detto così:
> 
> ...


quarda   se arrivano i vaccini  la regione Lazio  ha gia programmato la vaccinazione  degli over 80 e quindi non ci troviamo impreparati


			https://www.salutelazio.it/avvio-della-campagna-di-vaccinazione-anti-covid-19#


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> quarda   se arrivano i vaccini  la regione Lazio  ha gia programmato la vaccinazione  degli over 80 e quindi non ci troviamo impreparati
> 
> 
> https://www.salutelazio.it/avvio-della-campagna-di-vaccinazione-anti-covid-19#


Ma te sei over 80?


----------



## ologramma (19 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma te sei over 80?


una decade meno


----------



## Lara3 (2 Febbraio 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.corriere.it/cronache/20...ei-8795e32a-2b03-11eb-9939-58d0486c3785.shtml
> 
> Crisanti ;
> «Il vaccino a gennaio? Io
> ...


Premetto che sono più che favorevole al vaccino. E ai vaccini in generale.
Parlando dell’immunità di gregge, ormai non si fa altro, avrei qualche perplessità.
Adesso si sa che l’immunità dopo il Covid non dura a lungo. Si prospetta la stessa situazione dopo il vaccino. I vaccini hanno parecchi ritardi. Le nuove varianti...
In questa situazione come si fa a parlare del l’immunità di gregge ?
Con il vaccino influenzale non si arriva mai all’immunità di gregge. Il virus muta, ma almeno da una tregua di un anno e non paralizza i sistemi sanitari come ha fatto il Corona.
Come si fa a raggiungere l’immunità di gregge se una volta vaccinati 50% della popolazione, metà di loro hanno già perso l’immunità e devono rifarlo ? È una corsa continua.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Febbraio 2021)

Io penso che questi vaccini di adesso non servano a una beata fava.
Mo mettono pure le mani avanti con le varianti....
“e ma noi ve lo avevamo detto” ci diranno tra un po’ Faizer&Co.


----------



## brenin (2 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Premetto che sono più che favorevole al vaccino. E ai vaccini in generale.
> Parlando dell’immunità di gregge, ormai non si fa altro, avrei qualche perplessità.
> Adesso si sa che l’immunità dopo il Covid non dura a lungo. Si prospetta la stessa situazione dopo il vaccino. I vaccini hanno parecchi ritardi. Le nuove varianti...
> In questa situazione come si fa a parlare del l’immunità di gregge ?
> ...


dal Corriere della Sera di oggi

"
*Ore 10.48 - Aifa,  Vaccino AstraZeneca anche over-55 in buona salute*
Sì al vaccino AstraZeneca anche fra gli over 55 in buona salute. «In attesa di acquisire ulteriori dati, anche dagli studi attualmente in corso, al momento per il vaccino Astra Zeneca si suggerisce un utilizzo preferenziale nelle popolazioni per le quali sono disponibili evidenze maggiormente solide, e cioè soggetti giovani tra i 18 e 55 anni. Si ribadisce tuttavia che, sulla base dei risultati di immunogenicità  e dei dati di sicurezza, il rapporto beneficio/rischio di tale vaccino risulta favorevole» anche nei soggetti più anziani senza fattori di rischio". Lo precisa in un parere la Commissione tecnica scientifica dell'Aifa. "

AstraZeneca, in base alla quantità di vaccini prenotati dall'Italia, è al primo posto.... nonostante i limiti posti dalla Germania sulle somministrazioni agli ultra sessantenni.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Premetto che sono più che favorevole al vaccino. E ai vaccini in generale.
> Parlando dell’immunità di gregge, ormai non si fa altro, avrei qualche perplessità.
> Adesso si sa che l’immunità dopo il Covid non dura a lungo. Si prospetta la stessa situazione dopo il vaccino. I vaccini hanno parecchi ritardi. Le nuove varianti...
> In questa situazione come si fa a parlare del l’immunità di gregge ?
> ...











						In Francia primo caso di reinfezione con la variante sudafricana: paziente in rianimazione
					

Lo hanno reso noto venerdì gli ospedali di Parigi (Aphp). Si tratta di un uomo di 58 anni che si era contagiato a settembre con sintomi blandi e poi la variante lo ha aggredito a gennaio



					amp.globalist.it
				



Quindi, o l’immunità dura veramente poco oppure non vale per le altre varianti.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> In Francia primo caso di reinfezione con la variante sudafricana: paziente in rianimazione
> 
> 
> Lo hanno reso noto venerdì gli ospedali di Parigi (Aphp). Si tratta di un uomo di 58 anni che si era contagiato a settembre con sintomi blandi e poi la variante lo ha aggredito a gennaio
> ...


Oppure c'è chi ha un fisico che non risponde positivamente 

Vale anche per un sacco di altre malattie


----------



## Lara3 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oppure c'è chi ha un fisico che non risponde positivamente
> 
> Vale anche per un sacco di altre malattie


Mai come in questo caso è valido il detto che non esistono malattie, ma malati.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## ionio36 (16 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io penso solo che tutto è stato fatto troppo in fretta
> Dal primo giorno di é parlato prima ancora di vaccino che di cure
> Non sono contro i vaccini . Vorrei essere solo un tantino più sicura di quello che mi iniettano
> Per altro sarebbe un bel esempio se appunto i primi a sperimentarlo sono gli stessi che ne parlano da mesi


Io lo ho fatto per ragioni di lavoro,ed ho visto che anche alle mie colleghe, non ha fatto quasi  nessun effetto grave. Solo un po' di gonfiore sul punto della iniezione o poco più.


----------



## feather (26 Febbraio 2021)

Anche da me alcuni l'hanno già fatto e non sono a conoscenza di nessun effetto collaterale per ora


----------



## Lara3 (26 Febbraio 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Anche da me alcuni l'hanno già fatto e non sono a conoscenza di nessun effetto collaterale per ora


È più sicuro di molti farmaci; pensate che è stato somministrato a milioni di persone. Quanti altri farmaci sono stati dati a tante persone ?
Un nuovo anti ipertensivo non sarà mai testato  su tante persone.
E sugli effetti a lungo termine... questo vale per ogni farmaco, ogni vaccino.
Quando prendete una pillola di nuova generazione  ( voi donne) aspettate almeno 10 anni per vedere gli effetti a lungo termine ?
Ve lo dice il ginecologo che è una pillola nuova e senza pensare la prendete.
E così per ogni farmaco; quando lo prendete guardate la data in cui è stato approvato e se è troppo nuovo dite : «  non grazie, non mi fido « ?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> È più sicuro di molti farmaci; pensate che è stato amministrato a milioni di persone. Quanti altri farmaci sono stati dati a tante persone ?
> Un nuovo anti ipertensivo non sarà mai testato  su tante persone.
> E sugli effetti a lungo termine... questo vale per ogni farmaco, ogni vaccino.
> Quando prendete una pillola di nuova generazione  ( voi donne) aspettate almeno 10 anni per vedere gli effetti a lungo termine ?
> ...


Guardo le casistiche degli effetti collaterali
Se è un farmaco salvavita lo prendo altrimenti faccio a meno 
Sicuramente non prenderei nemmeno la pillola di nuova generazione. Resto su una con casistiche più ampie.
Al momento sappiamo che questo vaccino non sta producendo gravi effetti subito dopo la somministrazione. Non  abbiamo idea fra 5 anni cosa possa succedere. È un dato di fatto 
Si deve andare sulla fiducia e neanche quella perché nessuno può sapere gli effetti.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> È più sicuro di molti farmaci; pensate che è stato amministrato a milioni di persone. Quanti altri farmaci sono stati dati a tante persone ?
> Un nuovo anti ipertensivo non sarà mai testato  su tante persone.
> E sugli effetti a lungo termine... questo vale per ogni farmaco, ogni vaccino.
> Quando prendete una pillola di nuova generazione  ( voi donne) aspettate almeno 10 anni per vedere gli effetti a lungo termine ?
> ...


Credo sia ormai un problema "superato" nel senso che appare sempre più evidente oggi che la unica strada ADESSO è questa

Il problema si è già spostato sul fatto che non arrivano come pattuito (i famosi patti scritti su carta che si infrangono inevitabilmente con la realtà che è un po' diversa da quel che si scrive sul foglietto di carta) , e non c'è organizzazione adeguata per somministrarlo


----------



## patroclo (8 Marzo 2021)

Fatto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Marzo 2021)

Ormai sono anch'io una sostenitrice della campagna vaccinale!!!!!!
Una possibilità per tornare a vivere....
Lo farei anche io subito....


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Fatto


Io non ho l’età


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Marzo 2021)

Neanche io se è per quello...mi vaccineranno nel 2050....


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Neanche io se è per quello...mi vaccineranno nel 2050....


Troppo giovane, ma troppo troppo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Troppo giovane, ma troppo troppo


Più che altro...sono giovane dentro


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Più che altro...sono giovane dentro


Se la radiografia del polso è per stabilire l’età ossea, per stabilire l’età dentro serve una visita ginecologica ?


----------



## patroclo (8 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io non ho l’età


..... 

mica è quello degli ultraottantenni


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se la radiografia del polso è per stabilire età ossea, per stabilire l’età dentro serve una visita ginecologica ?


Approfondita però


----------



## Vera (8 Marzo 2021)

Anch'io fatto. 
(Il 5G prende benissimo )


----------



## perplesso (8 Marzo 2021)

se devo attendere il mio turno, probabilmente mi vaccineranno per il virus cinese del 2030.

vedemo se sto mario fa na dragata


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Fatto


Eeh.. Bravo biscaro anche te

vedrai tra 49 anni che ti succede..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eeh.. Bravo biscaro anche te
> 
> vedrai tra 49 anni che ti succede..


Ma tanto lo faremo tutti...volenti o nolenti...
Dobbiamo uscire da sto incubo...
Io prima ero stra contraria...ma adesso sono pro vaccini!!!


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Marzo 2021)

Mia suocera è stata vaccinata stamattina.
Ora ha la febbre.


----------



## ivanl (9 Marzo 2021)

Mio figlio dalla nascita ha fatto tutti i vaccini possibili e, almeno il 50% delle volte, dopo ha avuto la febbre per un giorno...non mi pare 'sta gran novità che venga anche dopo questo qui


----------



## patroclo (9 Marzo 2021)

Ieri pomeriggio solo lieve maladitesta, al momento solo un po' di male al braccio


----------



## Lara3 (9 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Ieri pomeriggio solo lieve maladitesta, al momento solo un po' di male al braccio


Quale vaccino hai fatto ?


----------



## patroclo (9 Marzo 2021)

AZ


----------



## Lara3 (9 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> AZ


Grazie


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Marzo 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mio figlio dalla nascita ha fatto tutti i vaccini possibili e, almeno il 50% delle volte, dopo ha avuto la febbre per un giorno...non mi pare 'sta gran novità che venga anche dopo questo qui


Concordo.
Solo che tuo figlio quando è nato non aveva 99 anni.


----------



## patroclo (9 Marzo 2021)

Dopo 23 ore soffricchio....


----------



## perplesso (9 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Dopo 23 ore soffricchio....


pensa al Libro ed il dolore del vaccino passa.  certo, subentra il solito ringonfiamento al sacchettino scrotale, ma ormai siamo allenati


----------



## patroclo (9 Marzo 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> pensa al Libro ed il dolore del vaccino passa.  certo, subentra il solito ringonfiamento al sacchettino scrotale, ma ormai siamo allenati


Ti è rimasto proprio impresso


----------



## perplesso (9 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Ti è rimasto proprio impresso


è che non potevo credere che nel XXI secolo qualcuno potesse leggere ancora quel libro, che peraltro ha scritto Ipazia, diciamocelo francamente


----------



## Skorpio (9 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Dopo 23 ore soffricchio....


Eh ma ormai la stronzata l'hai fatta.. E indietro non si torna

C'est la vie..


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Dopo 23 ore soffricchio....


Cosa senti esattamente?


----------



## patroclo (9 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Cosa senti esattamente?


Muscoli come se avessi fatto una maratona e temperatura in aumento


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Dopo 23 ore soffricchio....





ermik ha detto:


> Muscoli come se avessi fatto una maratona e temperatura in aumento


La mia amica è stata male per circa otto ore, ventiquattro ore dopo, al punto da pensare allo sviluppo della malattia: maldi testa fortissimo e nausea, oltre a dolori muscolari e articolari. Poi passato tutto.


----------



## Vera (9 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Muscoli come se avessi fatto una maratona e temperatura in aumento


Tranquillo, domani starai molto meglio.


----------



## patroclo (9 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Tranquillo, domani starai molto meglio.


Ci conto


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Marzo 2021)

Quando il richiamo?


----------



## ologramma (9 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Muscoli come se avessi fatto una maratona e temperatura in aumento


stessi sintomi li ha dati anche amici donne e uomini , poi con un antidolorifico è passato , spesso danno tachipirina 1000
Io aspetto venerdi  a mezzanotte per prenotare  , il lazio è avanti con le prenotazioni andiamo per anni e tipo di lavoro


----------



## Vera (9 Marzo 2021)

Io non ho nemmeno avuto l'indolenzimento al braccio. Il vaccino s'è spaventato


----------



## patroclo (10 Marzo 2021)

passato tutto!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> passato tutto!


Lo sapevo. Aspetto il mio turno.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> AZ


Ma adesso per il richiamo come fanno ?
Sembra che le vaccinazioni AZ siano sospese.


----------



## Vera (11 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma adesso per il richiamo come fanno ?
> Sembra che le vaccinazioni AZ siano sospese.


In Italia?


----------



## brenin (11 Marzo 2021)

*Vaccino Covid, tutti gli errori dell’Italia e dell’Europa: contratti, poteri e il piano operativo che non c’è*

https://www.corriere.it/dataroom-mi...30c15e80-7f77-11eb-b700-62d4180eb118-va.shtml


----------



## perplesso (11 Marzo 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> *Vaccino Covid, tutti gli errori dell’Italia e dell’Europa: contratti, poteri e il piano operativo che non c’è*
> 
> https://www.corriere.it/dataroom-mi...30c15e80-7f77-11eb-b700-62d4180eb118-va.shtml


Faccio presente che San Marino ha trattato autonomamente con la Russia e ha sistemato la faccenda velocemente.   più collasso dell'UE nella sua struttura attuale di così non si può


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Faccio presente che San Marino ha trattato autonomamente con la Russia e ha sistemato la faccenda velocemente.   più collasso dell'UE nella sua struttura attuale di così non si può


domani è il giorno che mi prenoto online,  speriamo  di non fare astrozeneca  con quello che succede , ma non mi frega niente lo farò


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> *Vaccino Covid, tutti gli errori dell’Italia e dell’Europa: contratti, poteri e il piano operativo che non c’è*
> 
> https://www.corriere.it/dataroom-mi...30c15e80-7f77-11eb-b700-62d4180eb118-va.shtml


nel lazio siamo seri  , se ci fossero i vaccini  staremo molto più avanti , la giunta lavora bene


----------



## patroclo (11 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma adesso per il richiamo come fanno ?
> Sembra che le vaccinazioni AZ siano sospese.


Boh....


----------



## perplesso (11 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> In Italia?


sono morti un maresciallo di Marina ed un ispettore di Polizia, stanno indagando per verificare se effettivamente c'è correlazione.  al momento si parla della possibilità del ritiro di una precisa partita di vaccini arrivati al sud


----------



## Vera (11 Marzo 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono morti un maresciallo di Marina ed un ispettore di Polizia, stanno indagando per verificare se effettivamente c'è correlazione.  al momento si parla della possibilità del ritiro di una precisa partita di vaccini arrivati al sud


Sì, hanno ritirato, per sicurezza, il lotto in questione ma i vaccini procedono regolarmente.


----------



## brenin (11 Marzo 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Faccio presente che San Marino ha trattato autonomamente con la Russia e ha sistemato la faccenda velocemente.   più collasso dell'UE nella sua struttura attuale di così non si può


Purtroppo non si tratta solo di collasso, ma anche di assoluta inettitudine ed incapacità, dal momento che hanno sottoscritto contratti capestro a favore delle note multinazionali. Speranza è un presuntuoso incapace, senza nemmeno gli attributi per dire in faccia alla gente che oramai - dopo un anno - ce l'abbiamo ancora al collo....
l'importante è andare in giro con i caschi da palombaro e sparare idiozie..... pur di non dire che il recovery plan è totalmente da riscrivere, che abbiamo sperperato centinaia di milioni di euro, che non c'è mai stato un piano sanitario nazionale in caso di emergenza sanitaria.... e nessuno si dimette....


----------



## perplesso (11 Marzo 2021)

Infatti non mi stupisce tanto l'attaccamento alla poltrona dei politici italiani, a quello siamo abituati.

quello che sorprende che gente palesemente inadeguata come Ursula e la commissaria alla sanità, stia ancorata alla seggiola come un Mastella qualunque


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> Purtroppo non si tratta solo di collasso, ma anche di assoluta inettitudine ed incapacità, dal momento che hanno sottoscritto contratti capestro a favore delle note multinazionali. Speranza è un presuntuoso incapace, senza nemmeno gli attributi per dire in faccia alla gente che oramai - dopo un anno - ce l'abbiamo ancora al collo....
> l'importante è andare in giro con i caschi da palombaro e sparare idiozie..... pur di non dire che il recovery plan è totalmente da riscrivere, che abbiamo sperperato centinaia di milioni di euro, che non c'è mai stato un piano sanitario nazionale in caso di emergenza sanitaria.... e nessuno si dimette....



...qualcuno si dimette...

https://www.rai.it/programmi/report...ile-3dce401e-0b74-4a2e-8f93-577ce27f3aec.html


----------



## JON (12 Marzo 2021)

E pensare che all'inizio della campagna vaccinale i notiziari non perdevano occasione per rimarcare la nostra "leadership" per numero di vaccinazioni effettuate.
Poi invece le inefficienze vengono presto a galla, in questo caso pure prima del solito...naturalmente.


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2021)

No.
Ne ho fatti a caterve nella vita, il mio asma ringrazia. Un altro ancora no.
Mia moglie nemmeno.
Quando le chiedo perché mi risponde: "Ho studiato sei anni per sapere esattamente perché non farlo".
Mia figlia manco, perché non ha l'età e non sta neppure bene.
L'importante è che sia una scelta non contestabile, anche perché non ce n'è per tutti, sappiatelo, ci sono dei vincoli produttivi insormontabili, quindi conviene lo facciano le categorie a rischio e gli anziani. Gli altri...
Un nostro amico medico, primario, lo ha fatto a gennaio. Appena è cominciato il periodo di copertura ha fatto il sierologico e aveva il 100% di anticorpi. L'altra settimana il 60%. 
Pertanto se fate il vaccino, distanziamento e rispetto delle distanze restano necessari perché potete comunque essere un veicolo di trasmissione del virus senza saperlo o comunque dopo un tot ammalarvi o diventare positivi ugualmente.
In effetti Pfizer dà una stima di circa 4 mesi di copertura. Scritto sui suoi documenti ufficiali.
La mia dose la lascio per gli ottantenni e quelli a rischio che la dovranno ripetere a ottobre alla prevedibilissima quarta ondata.
Almeno saranno coperti per l'inverno e per le varianti di quel periodo. E' più importante che ci siano per loro.
Vaccinare i 20/30/40enni sani il prossimo inverno quando sarà scaduta sicuramente la copertura del vaccino di medici e persona a rischio è demenziale, a mio parere. E' come vaccinare per la febbre gialla chi resta in Italia e non chi si reca in stati a rischio.


----------



## Vera (12 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Ne ho fatti a caterve nella vita, il mio asma ringrazia. Un altro ancora no.
> Mia moglie nemmeno.
> Quando le chiedo perché mi risponde: "Ho studiato sei anni per sapere esattamente perché non farlo".
> ...


Non condivido il tuo pensiero ma lo rispetto. Ognuno faccia quello che ritiene meglio per sé e per i suoi cari.
Io lo ho fatto da un po', quello di Pfizer e se ci sarà bisogno di un richiamo lo farò. 
È così anche per il vaccino antinfluenzale.


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono morti un maresciallo di Marina ed un ispettore di Polizia, stanno indagando per verificare se effettivamente c'è correlazione.  al momento si parla della possibilità del ritiro di una precisa partita di vaccini arrivati al sud


Sono morte qualche decina di persone complessivamente, anche se limitatissime in percentuale, dubito verrò mai stabilita una correlazione. Non accade neppure con il vaccino antinfluenzale.
Si sa che anch'esso comporta dei rischi percentuali, che tutti i vaccini hanno. Ma poi che muoiono soprattutto vecchi e con più patologie, quindi lo stesso Aifa dichiara che si tratta di morti per età.
Non è strano che qualcuno muoia dopo un vaccino. E' accaduto sempre, anche in maniera più copiosa, diciamo. Stiamo parlando di percentuali ridotte. Quando vaccini milioni di persone, ne muore qualche decina. Con quello del vaiolo all'inizio andò peggio, Il vaccino in teoria salva la popolazione, non l'individuo. 
Andrebbe semplicemente detto.
Io più che altro constato che si tace il limitato periodo di copertura di qualsiasi vaccino. 
Cosa serva essere coperti per 4 o 6 mesi, potendo comunque contagiare, non l'ho ancora capito.
Di certo non serve per uscire da questa situazione, perché rende sempre necessari lockdown e mascherina.


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non condivido il tuo pensiero ma lo rispetto. Ognuno faccia quello che ritiene meglio per sé e per i suoi cari.
> Io lo ho fatto da un po', quello di Pfizer e se ci sarà bisogno di un richiamo lo farò.
> È così anche per il vaccino antinfluenzale.


Tu sei a rischio.
E' giusto che tu lo faccia e infatti hai potuto già accedervi.
Io ho un rischio marginale per età e condizioni di salute, mentre ho un rischio superiore per l'assunzione del vaccino (AZ raccomanda agli asmatici prudenza nella somministrazione, ovvero presenza di personale medico di supporto) quindi non ho molta convenienza, non ora, almeno.
Un ventenne rispetto a me ha un rischio infimo.
Io sono per lasciare il vaccino a anziani e categorie a rischio come si fa per l'antinfluenzale.
Anche perché non si potrà mai gestire una campagna di vaccinazione di massa in tempi utili.
Poiché non ritengo assolutamente improbabile che si debba fare un richiamo a ottobre per chi ha fatto il vaccino ora, impegnare le risorse per i soggetti giovani non mi sembra opportuno.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Ne ho fatti a caterve nella vita, il mio asma ringrazia. Un altro ancora no.
> Mia moglie nemmeno.
> Quando le chiedo perché mi risponde: "Ho studiato sei anni per sapere esattamente perché non farlo".
> ...


È una corsa continua...l’immunità dura troppo poco


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> È una corsa continua...l’immunità dura troppo poco


Io ho modeste conoscenze generiche di biologia, chimica, statistica quello che si studiava i primi anni in università di agraria, anche se bazzico chimici da una vita (ho avuto una ragazza chimica e ne ho sposata una che è chimica farmaceutica), quindi di discorsi ne ho orecchiati parecchio e per non sentirmi tagliato fuori ho dovuto cercare di stare al passo.
Ricordo che tanti anni fa uscivo con mia moglie che puzzava di laboratorio e aveva le dita gialle per non so che accidente.
Mi raccontava che decapitava topolini e mi spiegava cos'era l'apoptosi. Forse anche per questo preferivo passare abbastanza velocemente a fare sesso.
Però senza entrare troppo nello specifico, almeno ho imparato che la disponibilità e la funzionalità di un vaccino dipendono da quanto muta un determinato virus. A grandi linee.
L'HIV per esempio è un virus che si replica con tanti errori. Un vaccino è impossibile da trovare con le attuali tecnologie.
Il vaiolo muta poco, e in effetti il vaccino è disponibile e copre un periodo abbastanza lungo, un 3 o 5 anni.
I coronavirus stanno un po' nel mezzo.
Si possono realizzare dei vaccini, a differenza dell'HIV, ma non garantiscono coperture elevate, per cui si  stima una copertura variabile a seconda dei soggetti di qualche mese. Il medico che conosce mia moglie ha visto decrescere gli anticorpi in un mese.
Diciamo che con questi tempi l'immunità di gregge non la raggiungi più, anche perché nel frattempo il virus si replica nella popolazione e muta innumerevoli volte, accorciando i tempi di immunità del vaccino.
Se non si diffonde anche tra la popolazione giovane costruendo delle resistenze naturali andremo avanti per anni così, con percentuali di rischio elevate per i soggetti più vulnerabili.


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2021)

e tutto questo per colpa della Cina, andrebbe ciclicamente ricordato, visto che spesso si soffre di memoria corta


----------



## Vera (12 Marzo 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> e tutto questo per colpa della Cina, andrebbe ciclicamente ricordato, visto che spesso si soffre di memoria corta


Ed il ricordarlo cosa cambierebbe?


----------



## patroclo (12 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ed il ricordarlo cosa cambierebbe?


....a nulla. Perpli ha i suoi mantra, lascialo parlare 




p.s. ...crede ancora all'esistenza dei comunisti


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ed il ricordarlo cosa cambierebbe?


in un mondo corretto, chi rompe paga ed i cocci sono i suoi.   so che il mondo però non è corretto.  quindi la Cina non pagherà


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> ....a nulla. Perpli ha i suoi mantra, lascialo parlare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dubiti del fatto che sto bordello sia nato in Cina?


----------



## patroclo (12 Marzo 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> dubiti del fatto che sto bordello sia nato in Cina?


Non penso si possa dubitare molto sull'origine, e neanche su una serie di colpe da regime .


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Non penso si possa dubitare molto sull'origine, e neanche su una serie di colpe da regime .


quindi non sono fisime mie.  puoi dire che m'illudo se penso che la Cina pagherà per i danni procurati e questo lo so.

però non ci dimentichiamo le basi.


----------



## patroclo (13 Marzo 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi non sono fisime mie.  puoi dire che m'illudo se penso che la Cina pagherà per i danni procurati e questo lo so.
> 
> però non ci dimentichiamo le basi.


Per come la pensi tu sono convinto che hai torto anche se siamo d'accordo ed io ho ragione....sfumature


----------



## Vera (13 Marzo 2021)




----------



## patroclo (13 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> View attachment 9517


ufffff....nada. Eppure il mio era proprio il lotto incriminato


----------



## Lara3 (13 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> View attachment 9517


----------



## Skorpio (13 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Ci conto


Guarda che Astra Zeneca è il migliore vaccino in circolo a detta di molti esperti. 

Poi si.. Si muore, e questa è la scioccante novità, si muore dopo aver fatto un vaccino o dopo aver mangiato una bistecca alla fiorentina 

L'ansia di trovare il "senso" di una morte, è collegata al bisogno di renderla comprensibile a chi ancora non si dà pace con il fatto che è l'evento più naturale e inevitabile della vita


----------



## Vera (13 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> ufffff....nada. Eppure il mio era proprio il lotto incriminato


Dài, non perdere le speranze. Magari tutto cambia con la seconda dose


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda che Astra Zeneca è il migliore vaccino in circolo a detta di molti esperti.
> 
> Poi si.. Si muore, e questa è la scioccante novità, si muore dopo aver fatto un vaccino o dopo aver mangiato una bistecca alla fiorentina
> 
> L'ansia di trovare il "senso" di una morte, è collegata al bisogno di renderla comprensibile a chi ancora non si dà pace con il fatto che è l'evento più naturale e inevitabile della vita


È più probabile il legame causa-effetto con la fiorentina, soprattutto se mangiata tutta.
Del resto quasi tutti muoiono in un letto.


----------



## Foglia (13 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sono morte qualche decina di persone complessivamente, anche se limitatissime in percentuale, dubito verrò mai stabilita una correlazione. Non accade neppure con il vaccino antinfluenzale.
> Si sa che anch'esso comporta dei rischi percentuali, che tutti i vaccini hanno. Ma poi che muoiono soprattutto vecchi e con più patologie, quindi lo stesso Aifa dichiara che si tratta di morti per età.
> Non è strano che qualcuno muoia dopo un vaccino. E' accaduto sempre, anche in maniera più copiosa, diciamo. Stiamo parlando di percentuali ridotte. Quando vaccini milioni di persone, ne muore qualche decina. Con quello del vaiolo all'inizio andò peggio, Il vaccino in teoria salva la popolazione, non l'individuo.
> Andrebbe semplicemente detto.
> ...


Ma infatti sto valutando rischi/benefici, e dubito che mi farò vaccinare.


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È più probabile il legame causa-effetto con la fiorentina, soprattutto se mangiata tutta.
> Del resto quasi tutti muoiono in un letto.


guarda sono quasi certo che, nel tuo caso, sarà un plotone d'esecuzione


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Per come la pensi tu sono convinto che hai torto anche se siamo d'accordo ed io ho ragione....sfumature


non è previsto che io possa avere torto su qualcosa


----------



## Vera (13 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma infatti sto valutando rischi/benefici, e dubito che mi farò vaccinare.


Nemmeno se verrà approvata la proposta della patente vaccinale europea?


----------



## Vera (13 Marzo 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è previsto che io possa avere torto su qualcosa


Beh, adesso poi, parliamone


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Nemmeno se verrà approvata la proposta della patente vaccinale europea?


Quando ci sarà meno turismo e aerei vuoti secondo me rivedranno l’idea della patente vaccino europea. Ma posso sbagliarmi


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Beh, adesso poi, parliamone


dubiti?


----------



## Skorpio (13 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quando ci sarà meno turismo e aerei vuoti secondo me rivedranno l’idea della patente vaccino europea. Ma posso sbagliarmi


È difficile fare previsioni.. 

Potrebbe anche essere a rovescio "Quando vedranno (i turisti) che non possono muoversi perchè senza patente, si vaccineranno"


----------



## Skorpio (13 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È più probabile il legame causa-effetto con la fiorentina, soprattutto se mangiata tutta.
> Del resto quasi tutti muoiono in un letto.


Ah può essere 

A me fa ridere come si giochi con i numeri (individualmente, intendo)

Ieri quanti morti? 350? 400? Ma chissene.. Eran già marci, amen

2 morti (forse moltiplicato mille) per via del vaccino : aiuto aiuto! 

350 morti al. Giorno non contano un cazzo

Contano 2


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È difficile fare previsioni..
> 
> Potrebbe anche essere a rovescio "Quando vedranno (i turisti) che non possono muoversi perchè senza patente, si vaccineranno"


Ryanair ha appena dichiarato che non chiederà il passaporto vaccinale....
Vedrai che per non perdere quote di mercato a ruote lo seguiranno le altre


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah può essere
> 
> A me fa ridere come si giochi con i numeri (individualmente, intendo)
> 
> ...


No contano come vengono trattati. Almeno per me 
Patologie/covid morti di covid
Patologie/vaccino morti di patologie 
I numeri non sono confrontabili per fortuna, il modo di trattare i morti si però


----------



## Skorpio (13 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No contano come vengono trattati. Almeno per me
> Patologie/covid morti di covid
> Patologie/vaccino morti di patologie
> I numeri non sono confrontabili per fortuna, il modo di trattare i morti si però


Ma quali numeri? Vaccinati/morti?

E dove sono questi numeri?

Guarda io faccio un discorso di numeri, fuori da ogni pregiudizio, ma veramente fuori

Io ho un approccio molto gelido sui numeri, da qualsiasi punto provengano 

Se mi si dice 100 contagi, ma solo 3 o 4 finiscono all'ospedale, per me sono 3 o 4 su 100

Non lo faccio diventare 30 o 40 nel mio cervello
Sono 3 o 4 e 3 o 4 restano 

Ci sono anche gli altri 96 o 97 che non hanno nulla

Ma sui numeri del vaccino, il mio approccio è uguale

Se su 3 milioni di Vaccinati ne sono morti 2 (forse eh ma forse.. Non si sa, forse..)
Per me sono 3 milioni e 2

Non 3 milioni e 2 milioni 

Il mio approccio è statistico e 2 pesa 2 ovunque, sia quando si parla di ricoverati in TI su 100 casi, sia quando si parla di morti (forse eh.. Ma forse..) per la dose di vaccino


----------



## Vera (13 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ryanair ha appena dichiarato che non chiederà il passaporto vaccinale....
> Vedrai che per non perdere quote di mercato a ruote lo seguiranno le altre


Davvero? La loro campagna pubblicitaria che dice "Una puntura e prendi il volo" propone prezzi stracciati sui voli, fino a fine anno


----------



## Vera (13 Marzo 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> dubiti?


Si capisce da quello che ho detto.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma quali numeri? Vaccinati/morti?
> 
> E dove sono questi numeri?
> 
> ...


Anche il mio
È diverso l’approccio dei media e mi sembra molto evidente


----------



## ologramma (13 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ryanair ha appena dichiarato che non chiederà il passaporto vaccinale....
> Vedrai che per non perdere quote di mercato a ruote lo seguiranno le altre


e pensi che lo fanno entrare in un altro paese? Stanno già pensando di fare un certificato che comprovi l'avvenuta vaccinazione , il Lazio ci sta pensando , poi se vedi come stanno facendo in Israele  mostrano il foglio  e si entra in tutte le parti sempre con mascherina , concerti, piscine palestre  e altro, quindi ben venga  questo passaporto vedi quante persone nell'atto di salire su di un aereo lo pretenderanno dagli se lui lo ha.
Aggiungo vedi la sardegna  che sta chiedendo qualche cosa che affermi che sono sani per farli entrare


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Davvero? La loro campagna pubblicitaria che dice "Una puntura e prendi il volo" propone prezzi stracciati sui voli, fino a fine anno





Vera ha detto:


> Davvero? La loro campagna pubblicitaria che dice "Una puntura e prendi il volo" propone prezzi stracciati sui voli, fino a fine anno


Ho letto prima un articolo che non riesco a trovare. Poi non so se sia fondata la notizia


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> e pensi che lo fanno entrare in un altro paese? Stanno già pensando di fare un certificato che comprovi l'avvenuta vaccinazione , il Lazio ci sta pensando , poi se vedi come stanno facendo in Israele  mostrano il foglio  e si entra in tutte le parti sempre con mascherina , concerti, piscine palestre  e altro, quindi ben venga  questo passaporto vedi quante persone nell'atto di salire su di un aereo lo pretenderanno dagli se lui lo ha


Vedremo 
Io continuo a sperare
Poi se sarò obbligata farò il vaccino
Spero ancora di poter scegliere cosa assumere o farmi iniettare.


----------



## ologramma (13 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Tu sei a rischio.
> E' giusto che tu lo faccia e infatti hai potuto già accedervi.
> Io ho un rischio marginale per età e condizioni di salute, mentre ho un rischio superiore per l'assunzione del vaccino (AZ raccomanda agli asmatici prudenza nella somministrazione, ovvero presenza di personale medico di supporto) quindi non ho molta convenienza, non ora, almeno.
> Un ventenne rispetto a me ha un rischio infimo.
> ...


ma un vaccino lo dobbiamo fare tutti perchè va ben che per voi giovani non porta grandi problemi ; tutti da vedere perchè li strascichi sono imprevedibili, ma se vi infettate ci saranno sempre  nuove varianti che renderanno vano il vaccino appena fatto e bisognerà iniziare di nuovo tutto da capo e questo si applicherà anche a quei paesi che rimarranno indietro nella vaccinazione


----------



## ologramma (13 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vedremo
> Io continuo a sperare
> Poi se sarò obbligata farò il vaccino
> Spero ancora di poter scegliere cosa assumere o farmi iniettare.


io prenotato  ma non mi hanno chiesto cosa fare io farò l'astrozeneca , stavo leggendo che tutte  e tre quelle persone di quel lotto sono giù in Sicilia, quel giorno ne avevano fatti già 250000  in italia  sempre di quel lotto   , azzardo poi loro faranno controlli , non è che è stato mantenuto male ?'
Comunque anche oggi siamo a 300 e passa , di morti già si è abbassata l'indice di anzianità , per voi che lavorate  non vi aumenta la soglia di andarci


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma un vaccino lo dobbiamo fare tutti perchè va ben che per voi giovani non porta grandi problemi ; tutti da vedere perchè li strascichi sono imprevedibili, ma se vi infettate ci saranno sempre  nuove varianti che renderanno vano il vaccino appena fatto e bisognerà iniziare di nuovo tutto da capo e questo si applicherà anche a quei paesi che rimarranno indietro nella vaccinazione


Questa è la tua opinione più che rispettabile 
Io fin che posso evitare, al momento, evito. Poi vedrò. Non escludo nulla.


----------



## ologramma (13 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Questa è la tua opinione più che rispettabile
> Io fin che posso evitare, al momento, evito. Poi vedrò. Non escludo nulla.


ricordati che l'effetto che ha avuto su di te  cioè niente , non ti preserva per non molti mesi , credo sei , quindi sempre attenta devi stare  mi raccomando  segui sempre le regole .
Ricordi che dissi credo qui , basterebbe una 15 di giorni tutti chiusi in casa senza avvicinarsi agli altri e il contagio finirebbe  perchè non trova chi s elo prende , peccato che per vivere servono tutti o quasi che lavorano per permetterci di campare  quindi il virus gira . Avevamo aperto con tuti gli accorgimenti possibili sia sul posto di lavoro e su altro  ma quando mai tuti lo hanno rispettato? Autobus pieni , come anche le metropolitane , treni luoghi affollati , ristoranti , spiagge ,il famoso moito e l'amicone del bilioner


----------



## Foglia (13 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Nemmeno se verrà approvata la proposta della patente vaccinale europea?


Ma figurati.  Ho perso il lavoro, penso a risparmiare, non penso proprio ad andarmene a zonzo. Se mi mettessero nelle condizioni di cercare lavoro  (cosa che ora non sono neanche più, con un figlio di sei anni a casa tutto il giorno e per giunta da seguire in dad) valuterei. Ma dubito che se mi vaccino cambi qualcosa sinceramente.  Quattro mesi di copertura, due o tre giorni in cui sto da cani (a proposito: prima di fare il vaccino fatevi il sierologico!) per cosa? Per una roba che mi ha dato i sintomi di un raffreddore????


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ricordati che l'effetto che ha avuto su di te  cioè niente , non ti preserva per non molti mesi , credo sei , quindi sempre attenta devi stare  mi raccomando  segui sempre le regole .
> Ricordi che dissi credo qui , basterebbe una 15 di giorni tutti chiusi in casa senza avvicinarsi agli altri e il contagio finirebbe  perchè non trova chi s elo prende , peccato che per vivere servono tutti o quasi che lavorano per permetterci di campare  quindi il virus gira . Avevamo aperto con tuti gli accorgimenti possibili sia sul posto di lavoro e su altro  ma quando mai tuti lo hanno rispettato? Autobus pieni , come anche le metropolitane , treni luoghi affollati , ristoranti , spiagge ,il famoso moito e l'amicone del bilioner


Ma il fatto che al momento non voglia vaccinarmi non significa ne che penso di essere immune ne che non creda al virus ne che non sappia che può essere grave. Semplicemente al momento mi spaventa più il vaccino del virus. Ripeto, cambierò idea o se sarò obbligata dovrò cambiarla per forza


----------



## Vera (13 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma figurati.  Ho perso il lavoro, penso a risparmiare, non penso proprio ad andarmene a zonzo. Se mi mettessero nelle condizioni di cercare lavoro  (cosa che ora non sono neanche più, con un figlio di sei anni a casa tutto il giorno e per giunta da seguire in dad) valuterei. Ma dubito che se mi vaccino cambi qualcosa sinceramente.  Quattro mesi di copertura, due o tre giorni in cui sto da cani (a proposito: prima di fare il vaccino fatevi il sierologico!) per cosa? Per una roba che mi ha dato i sintomi di un raffreddore????


Io l'ho già fatto, grazie. E, come anche altri che conosco, non sono stata da cani nemmeno 1 secondo.
Se non intendi viaggiare, andare al cinema, teatro, ecc, fai bene. Ognuno, in fondo, finora, è liberissimo di scegliere.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Io l'ho già fatto, grazie. E, come anche altri che conosco, non sono stata da cani nemmeno 1 secondo.
> Se non intendi viaggiare, andare al cinema, teatro, ecc, fai bene. Ognuno, in fondo, finora, è liberissimo di scegliere.


Non è scritto da nessuna parte che non si potrà andare al cinema o a teatro 
Ripeto, quando avranno meno accessi e quindi meno guadagno dubito che andranno per il sottile visto che è un anno che non  incassano un euro. 
Poi spero per sempre in un paese democratico si potrà scegliere. Altrimenti lo rendano obbligatorio.


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma il fatto che al momento non voglia vaccinarmi non significa ne che penso di essere immune ne che non creda al virus ne che non sappia che può essere grave. Semplicemente al momento mi spaventa più il vaccino del virus. Ripeto, cambierò idea o se sarò obbligata dovrò cambiarla per forza


si possono avere dei dubbi legittimi sul fatto che questi vaccini siano stati lanciati in tempi brevissimi ed in alcuni casi con dei test incompleti.

non si possono avere dubbi sulla necessità della vaccinazione., anche perchè obbligatorio o meno, senza immunità di gregge continueremo a dover fare Pasqua e Natale in casa.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> si possono avere dei dubbi legittimi sul fatto che questi vaccini siano stati lanciati in tempi brevissimi ed in alcuni casi con dei test incompleti.
> 
> non si possono avere dubbi sulla necessità della vaccinazione., anche perchè obbligatorio o meno, senza immunità di gregge continueremo a dover fare Pasqua e Natale in casa.


Potendo scegliere avrei preferito un investimento importante sulle cure e in contemporanea uni studio un tantino più lungo per il vaccino. Mi sono ammalata un anno fa , più o meno all’inizio di questo casino e già si parlava di vaccino. L’interesse per le cure non c’era. 
Dopodiché non mi permetto di criticare chi si vaccina, ci mancherebbe altro, si è vaccinata anche mia madre, ma sono ancora per la libertà di scelta.


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Potendo scegliere avrei preferito un investimento importante sulle cure e in contemporanea uni studio un tantino più lungo per il vaccino. Mi sono ammalata un anno fa , più o meno all’inizio di questo casino e già si parlava di vaccino. L’interesse per le cure non c’era.
> Dopodiché non mi permetto di criticare chi si vaccina, ci mancherebbe altro, si è vaccinata anche mia madre, ma sono ancora per la libertà di scelta.


l'investimento importante sul plasma iperimmune o sul fatto che andando a fare il medico di famiglia e curando le persone a casa, intevenendo sui primissimi sintomi, non era economicamente interessante.   questo è pacifico.

ma per fare un'immunizzazione di massa in tempi relativamente veloci, ci vuole il vaccino, questo è.


----------



## Foglia (13 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Io l'ho già fatto, grazie. E, come anche altri che conosco, non sono stata da cani nemmeno 1 secondo.
> Se non intendi viaggiare, andare al cinema, teatro, ecc, fai bene. Ognuno, in fondo, finora, è liberissimo di scegliere.


Libera di scegliere un bel niente.  Trovo incommentabile il fatto solo che se mi trovo fuori casa alle 22.01 io mi debba giustificare.  Libera di fare che? Una vergogna.


----------



## Vera (13 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è scritto da nessuna parte che non si potrà andare al cinema o a teatro
> Ripeto, quando avranno meno accessi e quindi meno guadagno dubito che andranno per il sottile visto che è un anno che non  incassano un euro.
> Poi spero per sempre in un paese democratico si potrà scegliere. Altrimenti lo rendano obbligatorio.


Ovvio che non c'è ancora scritto da nessuna parte.
Non si tratta di democrazia ma di fare quello che si riterrà giusto per salvaguardare tutti, soprattutto quelle persone che purtroppo non potranno vaccinarsi.
Anche i bambini non in regola con le vaccinazioni obbligatorie fino a 2 anni fa potevano frequentare i nidi e le materne. 
In ogni caso non credo saranno i singoli teatri o sale cinematografiche a decidere.


----------



## Vera (13 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Libera di scegliere un bel niente.  Trovo incommentabile il fatto solo che se mi trovo fuori casa alle 22.01 io mi debba giustificare.  Libera di fare che? Una vergogna.


Puoi sempre uscire, eh.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche il mio
> È diverso l’approccio dei media e mi sembra molto evidente


Sono d'accordo ma l'approccio dei media non può prescindere dai numeri

I numeri quelli sono

I media possono provare a fare diventare un 2 grosso come un 2


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ovvio che non c'è ancora scritto da nessuna parte.
> Non si tratta di democrazia ma di fare quello che si riterrà giusto per salvaguardare tutti, soprattutto quelle persone che purtroppo non potranno vaccinarsi.
> Anche i bambini non in regola con le vaccinazioni obbligatorie fino a 2 anni fa potevano frequentare i nidi e le materne.
> In ogni caso non credo saranno i singoli teatri o sale cinematografiche a decidere.


Appunto prima di tutto questo devono renderla obbligatoria. Al momento non lo è


----------



## Foglia (13 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Puoi sempre uscire, eh.


In che senso? Guarda: personalmente sono stata prima due settsettimane a casa col figlio perché sia pure non contatto diretto l'asilo aveva chiuso. Dopo quattro giorni, mi sono beccata una nuova quarantena (figlio contatto diretto), subito dopo asilo chiuso. Vado al Parco, finché non leveranno anche quello .
Uno schifo. No comment sugli effetti di tutto questo sui più giovani o sui bambini. 
Per quanto riguarda il vaccino, scelgo io cosa farmi o non farmi iniettare. Il divieto di viaggiare non mi interessa, al momento.  Ho problemi peggiori per i quali ringrazio chi ci ha governati è chi ci governa.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo ma l'approccio dei media non può prescindere dai numeri
> 
> I numeri quelli sono
> 
> I media possono provare a fare diventare un 2 grosso come un 2


Infatti discutevo sull’approccio e non sui numeri


----------



## Lara3 (13 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Libera di scegliere un bel niente.  Trovo incommentabile il fatto solo che se mi trovo fuori casa alle 22.01 io mi debba giustificare.  Libera di fare che? Una vergogna.


Alle 22:00 c’è il coprifuoco?


----------



## Foglia (13 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Alle 22:00 c’è il coprifuoco?


Eh sì.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh sì.


Ah... ed io che volevo chiedervi cosa si fa a Pasqua.
Ma allora con il coprifuoco & co, il forum per forza non ha più storie interessanti.
Perpli fai qualcosa!


----------



## Foglia (13 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ah... ed io che volevo chiedervi cosa si fa a Pasqua.
> Ma allora con il coprifuoco & co, il forum per forza non ha più storie interessanti.
> Perpli fai qualcosa!


Ma altro che poter fare le corna.
Ci hanno tolto la dignità. 
Poi se si parla di restrizioni per i soggetti a rischio, non sia mai! Le restrizioni sono tutele per tutti, eccerto
No comment.


----------



## Vera (13 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma altro che poter fare le corna.
> Ci hanno tolto la dignità.
> Poi se si parla di restrizioni per i soggetti a rischio, non sia mai! Le restrizioni sono tutele per tutti, eccerto
> No comment.


Non ho capito.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti discutevo sull’approccio e non sui numeri


Ecco.. Allora giusto per farci 2 risate, ma proprio perchè non vedo altro modo di prender la cosa, tu pensa che statisticamente una donna rischia molto ma molto di più di morire a sposarsi che a farsi il vaccino, con tutte le morte ammazzate da mariti e ex

Magari un bel giorno a qualcuna verrà in mente di "evitare" di prender marito, date le statistiche spaventose sulle possibilità di morte


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco.. Allora giusto per farci 2 risate, ma proprio perchè non vedo altro modo di prender la cosa, tu pensa che statisticamente una donna rischia molto ma molto di più di morire a sposarsi che a farsi il vaccino, con tutte le morte ammazzate da mariti e ex
> 
> Magari un bel giorno a qualcuna verrà in mente di "evitare" di prender marito, date le statistiche spaventose sulle possibilità di morte


Sempre per buttarla a ridere ...speriamo che venga quel giorno


----------



## ologramma (14 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma il fatto che al momento non voglia vaccinarmi non significa ne che penso di essere immune ne che non creda al virus ne che non sappia che può essere grave. Semplicemente al momento mi spaventa più il vaccino del virus. Ripeto, cambierò idea o se sarò obbligata dovrò cambiarla per forza


tanto a me tocca prima di te quindi ti racconterò i sintomi se li avrò , pensa i primi vaccini , esclusi quelli da ragazzo post guerra, li ho fatti l'altro anno influenzale e per la polmonite  li non ho avuto niente di niente , ssssssssssssss dopo il primo  ero dal dottore per il secondo mi ha chiesto se avevo avuto qualcosa  al braccio , ed io dotto ho messo subito in funzione il braccio e ha funzionato tutto normalmente, lui si è messo a ridere  e a mia moglie gli ho detto non è che ha capito male?


----------



## ologramma (14 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ah... ed io che volevo chiedervi cosa si fa a Pasqua.
> Ma allora con il coprifuoco & co, il forum per forza non ha più storie interessanti.
> Perpli fai qualcosa!


dui una cosa sono sicuro :si magna  e si brida solo o in compagnia , pranzetto solito , antipastino lasagne o fettuccine, abbacchio con patate  al forno e qualche cosa fritta , e per finire pastiera napoletana -


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quando ci sarà meno turismo e aerei vuoti secondo me rivedranno l’idea della patente vaccino europea. Ma posso sbagliarmi


Ti sbagli. Se ne parla da 6 anni del passaporto vaccinale europeo.
Diciamo che con la scusa del Covid portano avanti tutto quello che sarebbe stato difficile proporre in tempi normali.
D'altronde, con un popolo impanicato puoi veramente fare quello che vuoi.
Li stimo profondamente.
Geniali.



Skorpio ha detto:


> È difficile fare previsioni..
> 
> Potrebbe anche essere a rovescio "Quando vedranno (i turisti) che non possono muoversi perchè senza patente, si vaccineranno"


Inutilmente.
Io sono per il tampone obbligatorio per tutti in caso di viaggi prolungati, se proprio vogliamo evitare di ridiffondere il virus (anche se l'unica maniera che abbiamo per uscirne fuori è proprio il contrario, fare come si è sempre fatto, ovvero lasciarlo circolare).
Oppure per zona rossa senza vacanze esattamente come adesso se lo scopo è quello di rallentare la diffusione del virus.
E' molto più sicuro, certo. Per rallentare il virus occorre evitare spostamenti, incontri, vita sociale, lavoro, scuola etc.
Rallentare, eh. Perché questo stiamo facendo. Stiamo cercando di controllare la velocità con cui un virus si diffonde, non il fatto che si diffonda. Quello avverrà ugualmente.
Alcuni nostri amici medici stanno monitorando gli anticorpi successivi ai vaccini e al Covid sui casi di loro conoscenza.
C'è una variabilità assurda.
Un medico, primario, amico di mia moglie, che dopo un mese dalla vaccinazione aveva praticamente dimezzato gli anticorpi.
Un altro che dopo essere finito addirittura in ospedale per Covid, ha dovuto fare ugualmente il vaccino perché dopo pochi giorni dalla dimissione dell'ospedale non aveva praticamente anticorpi.
Sono tutte persone di nostra conoscenza (più di mia moglie, a dire il vero, che almeno la materia l'ha studiata in Università e quindi le cazzate dei cugini o dei giornali le evita a priori).
Pfizer e Moderna stanno preparando il terzo richiamo perché l'attuale vaccino non risponde a tutte le varianti.
Se volete una previsione, a ottobre siamo nuovamente alla prese con la terza ondata. E con il terzo richiamo per medici e anziani, che saranno in gran parte ormai scoperti. A meno che qualcuno non decida di far sparire tutto, ma per ragioni indipendenti dal virus.
Il vaccino AZ diverrà a pagamento, prima o poi. Il passaporto vaccinale sarà obbligatorio per sempre e avrà una scadenza, giustamente.
Non è pensabile estendere la sua durata oltre i sei mesi, a dir tanto, in presenza di Covid. E non è neppure pensabile di accollare al SSN i costi delle vaccinazioni per tutta la popolazione ad ogni richiamo. Quindi ogni sei mesi troverete un ambulatorio ove rinnovare il passaporto vaccinale per poter partecipare alle attività che esso contempla. Non lo fate? Sarete reietti, Il fatto che lo abbiano cassato anni fa è dovuto al fatto che impone pesanti limitazioni alla libertà individuale.
Ma tanto, ormai, siamo abbastanza bolliti.
Ovviamente non finisce qui.
Secondo voi perché parlano già di altre pandemie?



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah può essere
> 
> A me fa ridere come si giochi con i numeri (individualmente, intendo)
> 
> ...



La Farmacovigilanza opera su tutti i farmaci ed è un bene che ci sia. Capisco il panico del momento, ma non la trovo affatto contestabile, a meno di non voler andare indietro di decenni nei progressi nel campo.
Il problema non sono i morti, ma il fatto di sapere perché ci sono stati, in seguito a quali ragioni, valutare rischi benefici e segnalare tutto quanti ai medici, in maniera che  sappiano come gestire e informare correttamente il vaccinando. Vi sono anche diverse responsabilità legali successivamente a questo, per dire.
Sospensioni di prodotti farmaceutici sono all'ordine del giorno, ma evidentemente non hanno mai goduto di un'attenzione mediatica come questa.
Clamoroso quello della Nimesulide (Aulin);
Certo, ci vollero circa 10 anni da parte dell'EMA per avere corrette valutazioni, mentre qui sono stati sufficienti 3 giorni (il che è ovviamente una presa per il culo allucinante, vuol dire che sono intervenute pressioni politiche).








						Aulin e nimesulide in Italia: indicazioni, uso, effetti collaterali | Altroconsumo
					

In diversi Paesi europei i farmaci a base di nimesulide (in Italia il più noto è l’Aulin), sono stati ritirati già da diverso tempo: il loro uso può causare gravi problemi al fegato. In Italia, invece, sono ancora disponibili. Come mai?




					www.altroconsumo.it
				






Foglia ha detto:


> Ma figurati.  Ho perso il lavoro, penso a risparmiare, non penso proprio ad andarmene a zonzo. Se mi mettessero nelle condizioni di cercare lavoro  (cosa che ora non sono neanche più, con un figlio di sei anni a casa tutto il giorno e per giunta da seguire in dad) valuterei. Ma dubito che se mi vaccino cambi qualcosa sinceramente.  *Quattro mesi di copertura*, due o tre giorni in cui sto da cani (a proposito: prima di fare il vaccino fatevi il sierologico!) per cosa? Per una roba che mi ha dato i sintomi di un raffreddore????


In media.
Desse una copertura accertata di 4 o 5 anni, saremmo a cavallo.
In due anni lo farebbe tutta la popolazione mondiale e ci troveremmo di nuovo a vivere come prima.
Non potrà essere così, a causa della capacità (media rispetto ad altri, l'HIV è molto peggio, infatti non c'è modo di produrre vaccini) di questo virus di produrre varianti.
La variante è un modo che ha il virus per adattarsi all'organismo che lo ospita.
Ogni volta che passa da un individuo a un altro (ricordo che è passato da un animale a un uomo, adattandosi all'uomo...) produce una mutazione in virtù dell'adattamento.
Il problema è che riesce ugualmente a passare anche negli individui vaccinati, bypassando gli anticorpi di cui dispongono.
Una spiegazione terra terra: l'adattamento è una specie di selezione naturale. Generalmente il virus tende a selezionare progressivamente varianti che non uccidono l'ospite: non ha interesse a farlo. Ma se incontra la resistenza degli anticorpi dovuti a un vaccino può selezionare varianti più aggressive per superare l'ostacolo.
In teoria la diffusione dei vaccini potrebbe anche generare varianti più contagiose e virulente.
In teoria, ovviamente.
Per sapere come andrà, occorre aspettare almeno il prossimo autunno. Se saremo in lockdown e ci saranno più giovani in condizioni critiche avrò avuto ragione io. Se il virus sarà passato avranno avuto ragione i vaccinati.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è scritto da nessuna parte che non si potrà andare al cinema o a teatro
> Ripeto, quando avranno meno accessi e quindi meno guadagno dubito che andranno per il sottile visto che è un anno che non  incassano un euro.
> Poi spero per sempre in un paese democratico si potrà scegliere. Altrimenti lo rendano obbligatorio.


In Israele il passaporto vaccinale è già in vigore.
Mascherine e limitazioni permangono, anche se meno duri di prima (hanno avuto pesanti lockdown) ma i ristoranti hanno aperto.
Ovviamente sono rincarati in virtù dei minori clienti.
Il passaporto serve a aprire ma non troppo. Dà una piccola via d'uscita per alcuni, ma permette il permanere delle limitazioni.
Non so se si è capito.
Col passaporto non si apre.

[Q



Foglia ha detto:


> In che senso? Guarda: personalmente sono stata prima due settsettimane a casa col figlio perché sia pure non contatto diretto l'asilo aveva chiuso. Dopo quattro giorni, mi sono beccata una nuova quarantena (figlio contatto diretto), subito dopo asilo chiuso. Vado al Parco, finché non leveranno anche quello .
> Uno schifo. No comment sugli effetti di tutto questo sui più giovani o sui bambini.
> Per quanto riguarda il vaccino, scelgo io cosa farmi o non farmi iniettare. Il divieto di viaggiare non mi interessa, al momento.  Ho problemi peggiori per i quali ringrazio chi ci ha governati è chi ci governa.


Mi dispiace Foglia.
La situazione è di merda per molti.
Sto andando per ospedali parecchio ultimamente (mia moglie è stata anche operata per un tumore alla pelle) e ti devo dire che c'è gente più tranquilla tra medici e personale che fuori.
Per dirti, la mia vicina che lavora nell'ospedale vicino non mette mai la mascherina.
E in ospedale noi con la FFP2, i medici tutti con una banale chirurgica, quella che serve a rassicurare i pazienti, ormai.
Dall'oculista addirittura mi è stato detto di toglierla...
Cosa intendo dire? Che chi è abituato a convivere da anni con virus nosocomiali e malattie, non ha sviluppato in larga misura le condizioni di ansia e panico che invece vedo nella popolazione. E un atteggiamento razionale e moderato è quanto sarebbe più necessario oggi.
Dal punto di vista economico non ci si sta rendendo conto di dove si sta andando a finire.


----------



## Foglia (19 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


Scusa se rispondo solo ora. 
Intendevo dire che se non c'è una tutela stringente per chi ci muore, di coronavirus, IO che cavolo mi faccio il vaccino a fare?


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> *Ah... ed io che volevo chiedervi cosa si fa a Pasqua.*
> Ma allora con il coprifuoco & co, il forum per forza non ha più storie interessanti.
> Perpli fai qualcosa!


Un cazzo.
La mia giornata tipo da mesi è:
mi alzo, mangio, lavoro in camera da letto, piscio il cane, pranzo, lavoro, piscio il cane, ceno, piscio il cane, coprifuoco, nanna per la moglie, io resto su a suonare.
Amici? Quando abbiamo avuto per non so quale miracolo la zona gialla sono andato a una festa di compleanno.
L'unico momento in cui ho avuto socialità da ottobre.
Eravamo una ventina in una bella villa. Ho goduto come un matto.
Abbiamo cenato a buffet, ballato e festeggiato. DI giorno.
Poi siamo tornati prima del coprifuoco. In realtà in autostrada alle 22 c'era ancora molto traffico e abbiamo pure sforato.
In quel momento ho capito che tutto era andato in vacca.
Dopo mesi di regole, con una figlia che va avanti a prozac e io con lo Xanax sinceramente direi che siamo alla frutta.
E lo siamo in tanti, ormai.


----------



## Foglia (19 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> [Q
> 
> 
> Mi dispiace Foglia.
> ...


Dispiace anche a me per tutte le conseguenze negative che il coronavirus ha portato alla tua famiglia.  Altro che virus, eh. È il problema è che nessuno si rende veramente conto di cosa significhi seppellire in casa un adolescente, tanto per dirne una 
Un adolescente che il coronavirus ferisce in modi ben più subdoli, attraverso l'insensibilità di chi ci governa  (l'importante ora è che non si muoia di coronavirus, il resto anche delle malattie è secondario è soprattutto non è di responsabilità di chi semplicemente pone divieti assurdi per chi li subisce. L'importante è che se di divieti si parla, siano PER TUTTI gli stessi.  Ragazzini come novantenni. Non mi far parlare che è meglio, va


----------



## Vera (19 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> In media.
> Desse una copertura accertata di 4 o 5 anni, saremmo a cavallo.
> In due anni lo farebbe tutta la popolazione mondiale e ci troveremmo di nuovo a vivere come prima.
> Non potrà essere così, a causa della capacità (media rispetto ad altri, l'HIV è molto peggio, infatti non c'è modo di produrre vaccini) di questo virus di produrre varianti.
> ...


Ma chi se ne frega chi ha ragione? Se vuoi la ragione te la si da, eh.
Secondo me il male più pericoloso non è il virus e nemmeno più la paura... quello che sta facendo più danni è il continuo martellamento che si fa a se stessi ed agli altri.


----------



## Vera (19 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Scusa se rispondo solo ora.
> Intendevo dire che se non c'è una tutela stringente per chi ci muore, di coronavirus, IO che cavolo mi faccio il vaccino a fare?


Perché tu sai per certo chi sono le persone che potrebbero morire?


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2021)

[


Vera ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega chi ha ragione? Se vuoi la ragione te la si da, eh.
> Secondo me il male più pericoloso non è il virus e nemmeno più la paura... quello che sta facendo più danni è il continuo martellamento che si fa a se stessi ed agli altri.


Il male peggiore è non avere più libertà.
Mia figlia non può andare a scuola.
Io non posso seguire le lezioni di canto.
Non posso uscire la sera.
Non posso vedere amici al di fuori del comune, il che vuol dire non vedere nessuno per me.
Non posso andare a camminare sui fiumi.
Non posso passeggiare lontano da casa.
Non posso lavorare in ufficio.
Non posso neppure comprare le stringhe delle scarpe che mi si sono rotte. Non so dove cazzo trovarle.
Non posso programmare nulla.
Mia figlia non esce più di casa. Lei come tanti altri ragazzi. 
La risposta è sempre la stessa "Cosa usciamo a fare?".
La neuropsichiatra ci ha consigliato per nostra figlia di allentare le regole, di consigliare delle trasgressioni, perché la rigidità favorisce la patologie.
Ma se le è vietato pure vedere il ragazzo.
Come si può pensare che se ne esca se permane tutto questo?


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché tu sai per certo chi sono le persone che potrebbero morire?


Ci sono statistiche.


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Un cazzo.
> La mia giornata tipo da mesi è:
> mi alzo, mangio, lavoro in camera da letto, piscio il cane, pranzo, lavoro, piscio il cane, ceno, piscio il cane, coprifuoco, nanna per la moglie, io resto su a suonare.
> Amici? Quando abbiamo avuto per non so quale miracolo la zona gialla sono andato a una festa di compleanno.
> ...


Tu resti su a suonare? Cosa suoni ?


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> [
> 
> 
> Il male peggiore è non avere più libertà.
> ...


Vi auguro di superare presto questo problema di salute della tua piccola. Stalle vicino, lo so: lo stai già facendo.
Ma non potete caminare luogo i fiumi ? 
Neanche su sentieri isolati ?


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vi auguro di superare presto questo problema di salute della tua piccola. Stalle vicino, lo so: lo stai già facendo.
> Ma non potete caminare luogo i fiumi ?
> Neanche su sentieri isolati ?


No.
Solo nel comune in zona arancione, adesso in zona rossa mai lontano da casa.


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Solo nel comune in zona arancione, adesso in zona rossa mai lontano da casa.


Capito...
Da noi per la prima volta nelle principali città turistiche vicine hanno messo l’obbligo della mascherina all’aperto.
Ma nei comuni e città più picole si può andare a passeggiare anche lontano da casa. Senza mascherina all’aperto.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tu resti su a suonare? Cosa suoni ?


Per dare un senso a questo periodo, ho rispolverato vecchie canzoni che avevo scritto quando ero ragazzo.
Le ho riscritte, riarrangiate e risuonate ed è venuta fuori un'altra cosa.
L'obiettivo è poi quello di studiarle con l'insegnante di canto, poi magari le registro in studio.
Io ho studiato chitarra classica per parecchi anni, mentre con le tastiere sonicchio da autodidatta.
Con il computer suono le varie parti, registro le basi etc.
Tutto in cuffia e fino alle 2 o 3 di notte. Tanto non dormo.
Mi rilassa.
Alcune sono duetti. Dove trovare una voce che canti con me.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Capito...
> Da noi per la prima volta nelle principali città turistiche vicine hanno messo l’obbligo della mascherina all’aperto.
> Ma nei comuni e città più picole si può andare a passeggiare anche lontano da casa. Senza mascherina all’aperto.


Le mascherine sono obbligatorie ovunque.
Io trasgredisco un po' e vado nei campi dietro casa dove non c'è nessuno.... E mi è capitato di intravedere persone lontano con la mascherina indosso, da sole, nel nulla.
L'altro giorno, provenendo dalla campagna, sono stato rimproverato da uno a 20 metri da me perché avevo la mascherina abbassata.
Non stavo neppure andando nella sua direzione.
Ormai andare in giro senza mascherina è come andare senza mutande.
Se non la porti o la porti male la gente ti scosta e ti guarda male. Capitato spesso.
Il bello è che era tutta gente già lontana. E io sono sempre solo quando esco.
Il controsenso degli spostamenti è che se hai una seconda casa puoi andarci comunque. La mia collega sono mesi che va sempre in montagna.
Se sei uno sportivo puoi correre dove vuoi.
Se non sei niente di tutto questo devi stare vicino a casa. Ieri ho visto i carabinieri in pausa pranzo che controllavano le persone al parco.
Dopodiché la gente fa quello che vuole, ovviamente di nascosto.
Chi ha amanti sul luogo di lavoro continua a vederli, mia figlia non può' vedere il fidanzato.
Ma neppure mio padre può incontrarsi liberamente con la sua donna.


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Per dare un senso a questo periodo, ho rispolverato vecchie canzoni che avevo scritto quando ero ragazzo.
> Le ho riscritte, riarrangiate e risuonate ed è venuta fuori un'altra cosa.
> L'obiettivo è poi quello di studiarle con l'insegnante di canto, poi magari le registro in studio.
> Io ho studiato chitarra classica per parecchi anni, mentre con le tastiere sonicchio da autodidatta.
> ...


Tua moglie è stonata ?
Oppure tua figlia !
Sarebbe bello.


----------



## Vera (19 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> [
> 
> 
> Il male peggiore è non avere più libertà.
> ...


Guarda che non sei l'unico che ha una figlia e che ha le sue regole da seguire o i suoi problemi da affrontare.
Mia figlia ed i suoi amici si fanno compagnia grazie al telefono. Chiacchierano, cantano, giocano. Non si può certo paragonare ad una uscita, un aperito, una pizza con loro, ma almeno passano il tempo insieme, si supportano.
Comunque quello che volevo dire è che, secondo me, dovresti uscire un po' da tutte le statistiche ed i ragionamenti che continui a fare.

Le stringhe puoi comprarle nei negozi di articoli sportivi.


----------



## Vera (19 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono statistiche.


Seee, ciao.


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Io non ho nemmeno avuto l'indolenzimento al braccio. Il vaccino s'è spaventato


Come non capirlo....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Guarda che non sei l'unico che ha una figlia e che ha le sue regole da seguire o i suoi problemi da affrontare.
> Mia figlia ed i suoi amici si fanno compagnia grazie al telefono. Chiacchierano, cantano, giocano. Non si può certo paragonare ad una uscita, un aperito, una pizza con loro, ma almeno passano il tempo insieme, si supportano.
> Comunque quello che volevo dire è che, secondo me, dovresti uscire un po' da tutte le statistiche ed i ragionamenti che continui a fare.
> 
> Le stringhe puoi comprarle nei negozi di articoli sportivi.


Be sua figlia però in questo momento ha problemi da affrontare che se non fosse isolata forse affronterebbe con un aiuto in più 
Io ho la fortuna che i miei figli vivono in un paese e che da noi fortunatamente i controlli non sono serrati. Quindi riescono a vedersi con amici e fare una passeggiata o una partita a carte in qualche cortile. 
Che bisogna adattarsi a questa situazione non c’è dubbio che stia diventando davvero pesante anche.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Guarda che non sei l'unico che ha una figlia e che ha le sue regole da seguire o i suoi problemi da affrontare.
> *Mia figlia ed i suoi amici si fanno compagnia grazie al telefono. Chiacchierano, cantano, giocano. Non si può certo paragonare ad una uscita, un aperito, una pizza con loro, ma almeno passano il tempo insieme, si supportano.*
> Comunque quello che volevo dire è che, secondo me, dovresti uscire un po' da tutte le statistiche ed i ragionamenti che continui a fare.
> 
> Le stringhe puoi comprarle nei negozi di articoli sportivi.


Sì, anche mia figlia faceva così, fino a qualche mese fa.
Poi è crollata. Insospettabilmente. Aveva amici, cantava, esattamente come dici tu.
Scopro che attorno a me sta succedendo a tanti adolescenti. 
Diciamo che si dividono in due: quelli normalmente abituati a non seguire troppo le regole che fanno ancora quello che vogliono, e stanno bene (li vedo in giro, tutti insieme, mangiano sui tavolini nel giardino sotto casa, senza mascherine sempre, giocano a pallone etc etc e li invidio), e quelli più rigidi che più o meno tutti manifestano malesseri. 
Sicuramente l'essere in questa zona e tutti in piccoli appartamenti e praticamente non poter uscire dal comune da mesi influisce sulla pesantezza della situazione.



Lara3 ha detto:


> Tua moglie è stonata ?
> Oppure tua figlia !
> Sarebbe bello.


Fuori dalla famiglia è più divertente.



Nocciola ha detto:


> *Be sua figlia però in questo momento ha problemi da affrontare che se non fosse isolata forse affronterebbe con un aiuto in più*
> Io ho la fortuna che i miei figli vivono in un paese e che da noi fortunatamente i controlli non sono serrati. Quindi riescono a vedersi con amici e fare una passeggiata o una partita a carte in qualche cortile.
> Che bisogna adattarsi a questa situazione non c’è dubbio che stia diventando davvero pesante anche.


Ho visto come è andata giù con la chiusura delle scuole. Ha pianto.
Ho scoperto che è accaduto anche ad altri studenti. Una mamma che conosco per via del cane ha detto che anche sua figlia di 6 anni ha avuto una crisi alla notizia.
In Dad alcune insegnanti hanno praticamente azzerato il programma e fanno dei gruppi di discussione o cercano di portare fuori i disagi esistenti.
Purtroppo va detta una cosa per tutti i disturbi nervosi: psicoterapia e terapie farmacologiche fanno miracoli, ma la stabilità non la raggiungi se non mutano le condizioni di vita che hanno scatenato il disturbo.
Puoi agire su te stesso quanto vuoi, ma se lo stress arriva da fuori il lavoro che fai diventa enorme.
In un altro periodo avremmo già programmato viaggi, feste, attività piacevoli, per bilanciare le cure.
Adesso grido al miracolo quando mia figlia va sul balcone.


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ho visto come è andata giù con la chiusura delle scuole. Ha pianto.
> Ho scoperto che è accaduto anche ad altri studenti. Una mamma che conosco per via del cane ha detto che anche sua figlia di 6 anni ha avuto una crisi alla notizia.
> In Dad alcune insegnanti hanno praticamente azzerato il programma e fanno dei gruppi di discussione o cercano di portare fuori i disagi esistenti.
> Purtroppo va detta una cosa per tutti i disturbi nervosi: psicoterapia e terapie farmacologiche fanno miracoli, ma la stabilità non la raggiungi se non mutano le condizioni di vita che hanno scatenato il disturbo.
> ...


È il primo anno di liceo ?
Quest’anno scolastico ha fatto solo DAD o anche in presenza?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Un cazzo.
> La mia giornata tipo da mesi è:
> mi alzo, mangio, lavoro in camera da letto, piscio il cane, pranzo, lavoro, piscio il cane, ceno, piscio il cane, coprifuoco, nanna per la moglie, io resto su a suonare.
> Amici? Quando abbiamo avuto per non so quale miracolo la zona gialla sono andato a una festa di compleanno.
> ...


Non è che prima del Covid fossi contento, nonostante tutte le attività possibili e che facevi.


----------



## Vera (19 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, anche mia figlia faceva così, fino a qualche mese fa.
> Poi è crollata. Insospettabilmente. Aveva amici, cantava, esattamente come dici tu.
> Scopro che attorno a me sta succedendo a tanti adolescenti.
> Diciamo che si dividono in due: quelli normalmente abituati a non seguire troppo le regole che fanno ancora quello che vogliono, e stanno bene (li vedo in giro, tutti insieme, mangiano sui tavolini nel giardino sotto casa, senza mascherine sempre, giocano a pallone etc etc e li invidio), e quelli più rigidi che più o meno tutti manifestano malesseri.
> Sicuramente l'essere in questa zona e tutti in piccoli appartamenti e praticamente non poter uscire dal comune da mesi influisce sulla pesantezza della situazione.


I problemi che oggi hanno diversi adolescenti si sono accentuati con la situazione che stanno vivendo ma erano presenti già prima, seppur minimamente.
Tante volte non ci si rende conto dei malesseri interiori che macinano. Un po' perché loro sono bravi a nasconderli, un po' perché tendiamo a sminuire i segnali.


----------



## Foglia (19 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché tu sai per certo chi sono le persone che potrebbero morire?


Beh. Basterebbe guardare un po' di numeri. Non per escludere con certezza eh. Per limitare una gran fetta dei morti, questa sì.


----------



## Foglia (19 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> [
> 
> 
> Il male peggiore è non avere più libertà.
> ...


Ho messo un like al tuo post, che mi piace, anche se la realtà che hai ben descritto non mi piace


----------



## Skorpio (19 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dicono che la mancanza di sesso fa invecchiare. Prima.


Ecco perché sono crollato negli ultimi 60 giorni..


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho messo un like al tuo post, che mi piace, anche se la realtà che hai ben descritto non mi piace


Perché ci va stretta.
Ognuno ha una sua dimensione di vita, che non è propriamente una zona comfort, in cui trova ciò che lo soddisfa.
Non credere che vada male a tutti.
Una mia amica per esempio mi ha detto che non sta affatto soffrendo.
Ha un bimbo piccolo, riesce a lavorare a casa e se lo gode come mamma (ha una villa su 3 piani con giardino), non sente la mancanza della vita mondana perché tanto vi aveva rinunciato per la maternità, non è più costretta a due ore e più complessive di treno e nel weekend o appena possibile col fidanzato va nella seconda casa in montagna. Diciamo che vive ora come vivrebbe senza lockdown, con in più il vantaggio di stare a casa. 
Dipende a cosa rinunci e quanto quello che avevi contribuiva a farti star bene.
Se non lavori, non hai soldi, non esci è ovvio che le rinunce a cui ti stanno obbligando sono insopportabili.
Molto più delle mie.
Io sono incazzato perché sono consapevole che se mia figlia potesse tornare a una vita normale come prima guarirebbe prima.
Sono incazzato perché non posso fare niente perché questo accada.


----------



## Foglia (19 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Perché ci va stretta.
> Ognuno ha una sua dimensione di vita, che non è propriamente una zona comfort, in cui trova ciò che lo soddisfa.
> Non credere che vada male a tutti.
> Una mia amica per esempio mi ha detto che non sta affatto soffrendo.
> ...


Io sono di fatto impossibilitata anche solo a cercare lavoro.  Da tutto febbraio.  Vivo da sola con un bimbo. Se togli quel minimo di socialità, o mi costringi a non uscire perché non posso lasciare solo un figlio di sei anni in quarantena, come credi che mi possa sentire? Che faccio adesso? Cerco un lavoro per pagare la babysitter???? E per queste situazioni lo stato fa qualcosa? No. L'importante è che si stia tutti a casa. Poi poco importa se il coronavirus non mi ha certo uccisa.  Ci penserà la situazione a mettere ko anche me. E considera che ho reagito e sto reagendo bene (buon sintomo, comunque, l'incazzatura  ....).
È poi mi vengono a dire che gli anziani (che almeno pigliano la pensione) poveretti no, non bisogna imporre loro le cd. restrizioni selettive . I ragazzi a casa da scuola, invece, mooolto meglio, no? 
Non stiamo parlando di soluzioni "auspicabili. Stiamo parlando di limitare i morti e uccidere i vivi il meno possibile.
Ma non frega niente a nessuno di chi governa, né della mia, né della tua situazione.... questo è


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io sono di fatto impossibilitata anche solo a cercare lavoro.  Da tutto febbraio.  Vivo da sola con un bimbo. Se togli quel minimo di socialità, o mi costringi a non uscire perché non posso lasciare solo un figlio di sei anni in quarantena, come credi che mi possa sentire? Che faccio adesso? Cerco un lavoro per pagare la babysitter???? E per queste situazioni lo stato fa qualcosa? No. L'importante è che si stia tutti a casa. Poi poco importa se il coronavirus non mi ha certo uccisa.  Ci penserà la situazione a mettere ko anche me. E considera che ho reagito e sto reagendo bene (buon sintomo, comunque, l'incazzatura  ....).
> È poi mi vengono a dire che gli anziani (che almeno pigliano la pensione) poveretti no, non bisogna imporre loro le cd. restrizioni selettive . I ragazzi a casa da scuola, invece, mooolto meglio, no?
> Non stiamo parlando di soluzioni "auspicabili. Stiamo parlando di limitare i morti e uccidere i vivi il meno possibile.
> Ma non frega niente a nessuno di chi governa, né della mia, né della tua situazione.... questo è


Hai perfettamente ragione.
Vedi, sabato è morto il papà di una mia amica per Covid. 86 anni, era debole, l'ha preso il Covid, non ce l'ha fatta.
La mia amica che lo aveva assistito ha manifestato gli stessi sintomi del padre, abbastanza pesanti.
Ha fatto il tampone. Negativo.
Al padre è arrivata la comunicazione per fare il vaccino questa settimana.
In questa storia c'è tutto il caos della situazione attuale.
Quando gestisci il caos, o tenti di gestirlo, crei solo altro caos.
La pretesa, mai vista nella storia dell'umanità, di gestire una pandemia rallentandola e vaccinando contemporaneamente le persone, è la volontà dell'uomo di avere potere e controllo illimitati, in un passaggio del testimone culturale da scienza a scientismo.
E' frutto di un influsso culturale che sta ora avendo il suo apice. E' ovvio che in tutta la storia vi siano interessi economici e non convergenti, ma a sorreggere tutto vi è questa fede irrazionale nelle capacità dell'uomo.
Cazzate.
L'unica cosa che potevamo fare era riconoscere la pericolosità del virus e proteggere i più deboli mantenendo forti gli altri.
Nessun popolo antico avrebbe indebolito il tessuto di una società e le persone più giovani pensando che questo fosse utile in qualche modo per proteggere gli anziani: tutti sapevano che le diverse età sono collegate e che i giovani quando diventano deboli causano la morte anche  della popolazione anziana perché la società crolla e non sostiene più nessuno.
Ma chi decide queste cose ha un senso del potere illimitato, non può pensare di trovarsi di fronte al mare e sentirsi un coglione. Il mare, per lui, non esiste. 
Così finiremo tutti come i lemming.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione.
> Vedi, sabato è morto il papà di una mia amica per Covid. 86 anni, era debole, l'ha preso il Covid, non ce l'ha fatta.
> La mia amica che lo aveva assistito ha manifestato gli stessi sintomi del padre, abbastanza pesanti.
> Ha fatto il tampone. Negativo.
> ...


Su alcune cose sono d’accordo.
Ma le società del passato, anche recente, le giovani generazioni le mandavano al macello, se maschi, e erano consapevoli che molte femmine sarebbero morte di parto (se arrivate all‘età adulta, perché meno nutrite e accudite) e che diventare vecchi era un privilegio di pochi.
È vero che abbiamo costruito una società in cui si vuole essere accuditi e protetti e questo comporta una difficile conciliazione di interessi opposti. Interessi non semplicemente tra generazioni, ma proprio parcellizzati. Il fatto che si reagisca all’interno della stessa logica, riconoscendo le contrapposizioni per età e categorie, e nel contempo chiedendo protezioni e aiuti, è una cosa che mi dà da pensare.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su alcune cose sono d’accordo.
> Ma le società del passato, anche recente, le giovani generazioni le mandavano al macello, se maschi, e erano consapevoli che molte femmine sarebbero morte di parto (se arrivate all‘età adulta, perché meno nutrite e accudite) e che diventare vecchi era un privilegio di pochi.
> È vero che abbiamo costruito una società in cui si vuole essere accuditi e protetti e questo comporta una difficile conciliazione di interessi opposti. Interessi non semplicemente tra generazioni, ma proprio parcellizzati. Il fatto che si reagisca all’interno della stessa logica, riconoscendo le contrapposizioni per età e categorie, e nel contempo chiedendo protezioni e aiuti, è una cosa che mi dà da pensare.


----------



## perplesso (19 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> [
> 
> 
> Il male peggiore è non avere più libertà.
> ...


vuoi che non trovi un paio di stringhe manco su Amazon?


----------



## ologramma (19 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> View attachment 9525


che mi fate pensare stasera  senza che io leggo  tutto , penso a mio nonno che nella prima guerra  mondiale  aveva 23 anni era del 1894 dall'inizio  alla fine , bersagliere   era orgoglioso  di quello che aveva fatto si emozionava sempre  al suono della fanfara  , ciao nonno


----------



## monamour (19 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione.
> Vedi, sabato è morto il papà di una mia amica per Covid. 86 anni, era debole, l'ha preso il Covid, non ce l'ha fatta.
> La mia amica che lo aveva assistito ha manifestato gli stessi sintomi del padre, abbastanza pesanti.
> Ha fatto il tampone. Negativo.
> ...


domanda,perche con decine di cure valide alternative "stanno puntando" solamente sul vaccino? tra l'altro quello che modifica il DNA umano?


----------



## Vera (19 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> domanda,perche con decine di cure valide alternative "stanno puntando" solamente sul vaccino? tra l'altro quello che modifica il DNA umano?


 dài, per favore!


----------



## monamour (20 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> dài, per favore!


bella risposta....


----------



## Vera (20 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> bella risposta....


Scusa ma mi è scappata una sana risata ma se vuoi sono pronta ad ascoltare il tuo punto di vista.
Si può essere pro o contro il vaccino  e qui c'è chi ha espresso il suo parere in merito. Dubbi leciti, anche se non condivisibili da tutti.
Ti va di argomentare quello che sostieni?
In che modo il vaccino modificherebbe il DNA?


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> domanda,perche con decine di cure valide alternative "stanno puntando" solamente sul vaccino? tra l'altro quello che modifica il DNA umano?


----------



## monamour (20 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Scusa ma mi è scappata una sana risata ma se vuoi sono pronta ad ascoltare il tuo punto di vista.
> Si può essere pro o contro il vaccino  e qui c'è chi ha espresso il suo parere in merito. Dubbi leciti, anche se non condivisibili da tutti.
> Ti va di argomentare quello che sostieni?
> In che modo il vaccino modificherebbe il DNA?


mi hai gia risposto ,grazie...


----------



## perplesso (20 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> mi hai gia risposto ,grazie...


permalosa?


----------



## monamour (20 Marzo 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> permalosa?


no no,ma ho capito l'atteggiamento,se uno si pone delle domande viene apostrofato no vax,io per esempio non accetto che un medico non risponda alle mie domande,nel caso non voglio creare problemi a nessuno,facciamo come se nulla fosse accaduto,quanto al funzionamento dei vaccini a dna sono quelli *basati sulla inoculazione di informazioni genetiche tramite RNA messaggero*, sintetizzato in laboratorio,non è il comune vaccino a virus attenuati,in pratica è un farmaco sperimentale,e io non sono un topo da laboratorio. 
Spero di aver risposto,ma preferisco non andare oltre.


----------



## patroclo (20 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> no no,ma ho capito l'atteggiamento,se uno si pone delle domande viene apostrofato no vax,io per esempio non accetto che un medico non risponda alle mie domande,nel caso non voglio creare problemi a nessuno,facciamo come se nulla fosse accaduto,quanto al funzionamento dei vaccini a dna sono quelli *basati sulla inoculazione di informazioni genetiche tramite RNA messaggero*, sintetizzato in laboratorio,non è il comune vaccino a virus attenuati,in pratica è un farmaco sperimentale,e io non sono un topo da laboratorio.
> Spero di aver risposto,ma preferisco non andare oltre.


Ciao e benvenuta. Ma in che modo modificherebbe il DNA del ricevente?


----------



## Vera (20 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> mi hai gia risposto ,grazie...


Sono io che ti avevo fatto una domanda ma ho visto che hai risposto a @perplesso 
Grazie lo stesso


monamour ha detto:


> no no,ma ho capito l'atteggiamento,se uno si pone delle domande viene apostrofato no vax,io per esempio non accetto che un medico non risponda alle mie domande,nel caso non voglio creare problemi a nessuno,facciamo come se nulla fosse accaduto,quanto al funzionamento dei vaccini a dna sono quelli *basati sulla inoculazione di informazioni genetiche tramite RNA messaggero*, sintetizzato in laboratorio,non è il comune vaccino a virus attenuati,in pratica è un farmaco sperimentale,e io non sono un topo da laboratorio.
> Spero di aver risposto,ma preferisco non andare oltre.


L'Rna messaggero si deteriora in pochi giorni  una volta svolto il suo compito. In ogni caso, non entra nel nucleo della cellula, quindi non gli è possibile modificare in nessun modo il genoma.


----------



## monamour (20 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta. Ma in che modo modificherebbe il DNA del ricevente?





Vera ha detto:


> Sono io che ti avevo fatto una domanda ma ho visto che hai risposto a @perplesso
> Grazie lo stesso
> 
> L'Rna messaggero si deteriora in pochi giorni  una volta svolto il suo compito. In ogni caso, non entra nel nucleo della cellula, quindi non gli è possibile modificare in nessun modo il genoma.


ok visto che ognuno ha le sue fonti diciamo che non mi vaccinero'....


----------



## monamour (20 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono io che ti avevo fatto una domanda ma ho visto che hai risposto a @perplesso
> Grazie lo stesso
> 
> L'Rna messaggero si deteriora in pochi giorni  una volta svolto il suo compito. In ogni caso, non entra nel nucleo della cellula, quindi non gli è possibile modificare in nessun modo il genoma.


oltretutto è un farmaco sperimentale, come fai ad avere certe informazioni? gli studi non ci sono...ci vogliono almeno 2 anni per avere qualche certezza...


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> oltretutto è un farmaco sperimentale, come fai ad avere certe informazioni? gli studi non ci sono...ci vogliono almeno 2 anni per avere qualche certezza...


Studi completati da mo









						RNA messaggero
					






					it.m.wikipedia.org
				



.


----------



## patroclo (20 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> ok visto che ognuno ha le sue fonti diciamo che non mi vaccinero'....


Ho chiesto, sono vaccinato...mi chiedo cosa mi aspetti


----------



## Martes (20 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Ho chiesto, sono vaccinato...mi chiedo cosa mi aspetti


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Ho chiesto, sono vaccinato...mi chiedo cosa mi aspetti


Credo che nessuno lo possa sapere. Non ci sono casistiche essendo iniziate adesso le vaccinazioni 
O ci si fida o no. Non abbiamo molto altro. Fra 5 anni avremo magari una casistica di effetti collaterali o magari scopriremo che non ce ne sono


----------



## Vera (20 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Ho chiesto, sono vaccinato...mi chiedo cosa mi aspetti


Ci trasformeremo in 2 Gremlins


----------



## Lara3 (20 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> oltretutto è un farmaco sperimentale, come fai ad avere certe informazioni? gli studi non ci sono...ci vogliono almeno 2 anni per avere qualche certezza...


Tu pensi che per altri farmaci stanno 2 anni a testare con il rischio che la concorrenza arrivi prima ? Si fanno i test necessari e poi via. C’è di seguito la farmaco vigilanza dare un feedback.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> no no,ma ho capito l'atteggiamento,se uno si pone delle domande viene apostrofato no vax,io per esempio non accetto che un medico non risponda alle mie domande,nel caso non voglio creare problemi a nessuno,facciamo come se nulla fosse accaduto,quanto al funzionamento dei vaccini a dna sono quelli *basati sulla inoculazione di informazioni genetiche tramite RNA messaggero*, sintetizzato in laboratorio,non è il comune vaccino a virus attenuati,in pratica è un farmaco sperimentale,e io non sono un topo da laboratorio.
> Spero di aver risposto,ma preferisco non andare oltre.


Ricerche su RNA messaggero si fanno da decenni nel campo oncologico. RNA messaggero trascrive le informazioni del DNA del virus in modo che la cellula possa fabbricare una parte del virus e di conseguenza di far partire la risposta immunitaria. RNA messaggero inoculato non entra nel DNA del paziente .


----------



## ologramma (20 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> ok visto che ognuno ha le sue fonti diciamo che non mi vaccinero'....


male , pensi che tu giovane non vai contro al virus?. Hai detto figli adolescenti quindi presumo sui 50 o sbaglio , il figlio di una mia amica 55 anni  sanissimo ,ho letto il suo manifesto  morto per covid , ieri funerali , non ti faccio altri esempi  perchè forse gli altri avevano patologie . Ah per la cronaca oggi ho visto vicino ai bidoni della differenziata del mio palazzo una busta sigillata  rosa (viene raccolta a parte), ho domandato ad un condomino e mi ha detto che i figli della coppia entrambi adolescenti   ,infettati a scuola  l'hanno passata ai genitori ,  ora chiusi in casa  , non voglio metterti paura  ma ti prego fai attenzione che il male questo intendo non si vede


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> male , pensi che tu giovane non vai contro al virus?. Hai detto figli adolescenti quindi presumo sui 50 o sbaglio , il figlio di una mia amica 55 anni  sanissimo ,ho letto il suo manifesto  morto per covid , ieri funerali , non ti faccio altri esempi  perchè forse gli altri avevano patologie . Ah per la cronaca oggi ho visto vicino ai bidoni della differenziata del mio palazzo una busta sigillata  rosa (viene raccolta a parte), ho domandato ad un condomino e mi ha detto che i figli della coppia entrambi adolescenti   ,infettati a scuola  l'hanno passata ai genitori ,  ora chiusi in casa  , non voglio metterti paura  ma ti prego fai attenzione che il male questo intendo non si vede


Infatti anch'io che ero fortemente contraria al vaccino ho cambiato idea...mi farei vaccinare subito se solo potessi!!!!
Non ci sono troppe alternative per poter tornare ad una vita lontanamente normale a quella di prima mi sa...


----------



## ologramma (20 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Infatti anch'io che ero fortemente contraria al vaccino ho cambiato idea...mi farei vaccinare subito se solo potessi!!!!
> Non ci sono troppe alternative per poter tornare ad una vita lontanamente normale a quella di prima mi sa...


io prenotato , maggio richiamo luglio , ho provato per mia moglie non me lo fa fare perchè ha la tessera sanitaria che non l'accetta , chiesto al mef e mi ha detto che sicuramente c'è un altra copia non inviata e quella che ha  che scadrebbe nel 2022 non l'accetta , chiamo il numero loro  che te lo dico a far e c'è un disco che dice occupato per molte telefonate .Comunque un amaca di mia moglie  hanno prenotato domani  ad roma e al marito ora .


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> io prenotato , maggio richiamo luglio , ho provato per mia moglie non me lo fa fare perchè ha la tessera sanitaria che non l'accetta , chiesto al mef e mi ha detto che sicuramente c'è un altra copia non inviata e quella che ha  che scadrebbe nel 2022 non l'accetta , chiamo il numero loro  che te lo dico a far e c'è un disco che dice occupato per molte telefonate .Comunque un amaca di mia moglie  hanno prenotato domani  ad roma e al marito ora .


Anch’io mi ero chiesta perché non mi avevano inviato la nuova tessera sanitaria.
Poi ho trovato una busta


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch’io mi ero chiesta perché non mi avevano inviato la nuova tessera sanitaria.
> Poi ho trovato una busta


questa è nuova scade 2022 ma non l'accetta quindi lunedi  ci muoviamo, tu ti sei prenotata , l'amica di mia moglie lo fa oggi cioè fra un ora a roma


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> questa è nuova scade 2022 ma non l'accetta quindi lunedi  ci muoviamo, tu ti sei prenotata , l'amica di mia moglie lo fa oggi cioè fra un ora a roma


No. Sono giovane.


----------



## Foglia (21 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> domanda,perche con decine di cure valide alternative "stanno puntando" solamente sul vaccino? tra l'altro quello che modifica il DNA umano?


Modificare il dna non so.
Di sicuro ho letto nel bugiardino di uno di questi vaccini che contiene dna di scimpanzé (o gorilla, ora non ricordo) è vari Ogm. Non è stato diciamo.... "rassicurante " (credo fosse il bugiardino dell'astra zeneca, ora nell'occhio del ciclone) ,. Comunque va da sé che almeno che non ce lo impongano, ognuno faccia come meglio crede. Io sono assolutamente favorevole ai vaccini, dove adeguatamente sperimentati. Questo un po' di paura me la fa, sinceramente.


----------



## Vera (21 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Modificare il dna non so.
> Di sicuro ho letto nel bugiardino di uno di questi vaccini che contiene dna di scimpanzé (o gorilla, ora non ricordo) è vari Ogm. Non è stato diciamo.... "rassicurante " (credo fosse il bugiardino dell'astra zeneca, ora nell'occhio del ciclone) ,. Comunque va da sé che almeno che non ce lo impongano, ognuno faccia come meglio crede. Io sono assolutamente favorevole ai vaccini, dove adeguatamente sperimentati. Questo un po' di paura me la fa, sinceramente.


Adenovirus forse.
In quanto agli ogm ne ingeriamo già. 
Non ho letto il bugiardino dell' AstraZeneca, quindi non sono attendibile.


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Sono giovane.


di me sì


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Modificare il dna non so.
> Di sicuro ho letto nel bugiardino di uno di questi vaccini che contiene dna di scimpanzé (o gorilla, ora non ricordo) è vari Ogm. Non è stato diciamo.... "rassicurante " (credo fosse il bugiardino dell'astra zeneca, ora nell'occhio del ciclone) ,. Comunque va da sé che almeno che non ce lo impongano, ognuno faccia come meglio crede. Io sono assolutamente favorevole ai vaccini, dove adeguatamente sperimentati. Questo un po' di paura me la fa, sinceramente.


non puoi scegliere lo fanno loro per noi , così quando ho prenotato mi è stato dato l'astozeneca


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Modificare il dna non so.
> Di sicuro ho letto nel bugiardino di uno di questi vaccini che contiene dna di scimpanzé (o gorilla, ora non ricordo) è vari Ogm. Non è stato diciamo.... "rassicurante " (credo fosse il bugiardino dell'astra zeneca, ora nell'occhio del ciclone) ,. Comunque va da sé che almeno che non ce lo impongano, ognuno faccia come meglio crede. Io sono assolutamente favorevole ai vaccini, dove adeguatamente sperimentati. Questo un po' di paura me la fa, sinceramente.


Se senti le stupidate che ogni specialista dice di altri settori, puoi accettare le tue.


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Ho chiesto, sono vaccinato...mi chiedo cosa mi aspetti


Diventerai come Oktopus di Spiderman.
Preparati.


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Perché ci va stretta.
> Ognuno ha una sua dimensione di vita, che non è propriamente una zona comfort, in cui trova ciò che lo soddisfa.
> Non credere che vada male a tutti.
> Una mia amica per esempio mi ha detto che non sta affatto soffrendo.
> ...


Ecco io sono un altro come la tua amica.
La mia vita non è cambiata poi molto da quando siamo in questa situazione.
Facevo Smart working prima e lo faccio ora, facevo zero vita mondana prima e zero ora, lavoravo tanto nel mio orto prima idem ora.
Ho ancora un lavoro in una azienda in crisi prima ed è in crisi anche ora.
A mia moglie idem.
E’ cambiata tanto ed in peggio ai miei figli, soprattutto al primo, che vive tra 4 mura dividendosi tra la dad, la play e il telefono.
Ora sta reagendo alla mosceria facendo esercizi fisici in casa, per cui stiamo cercando attrezzi da palestra usati che gli monterò in garage.
E i professori li vedono svogliati e non capiscono il perché...frase loro di Venerdì.
ma dove cazzo vivono sti prof?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ecco io sono un altro come la tua amica.
> La mia vita non è cambiata poi molto da quando siamo in questa situazione.
> Facevo Smart working prima e lo faccio ora, facevo zero vita mondana prima e zero ora, lavoravo tanto nel mio orto prima idem ora.
> Ho ancora un lavoro in una azienda in crisi prima ed è in crisi anche ora.
> ...


Ecco a quelli come te il lockdown ha fatto una sega!!!
A chi viaggiava faceva sport aveva una vita SOCIALE il lockdown ha avuto un impatto devastante.. 
A chi viveva prima questa vita sta stretta...io non posso stare ferma a guardare la vita che va in fumo...i miei figli si stanno fottendo l adolescenza...e io prima di fare qualcosa penso a mio padre...
Se faccio qualcosa che potrebbe dirlo morire .
Se abbraccio un mio amico magari faccio male al mio vecchietto?

Cazzo ti sembra normale?


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Marzo 2021)

Si, in questo contesto non mi sembra solo normale, mi sembra soprattutto dovuto.
Settimana scorsa sono stato al funerale di mia cugina, 7 anni meno di me e tu sai quanti ne ho, polmonite da Covid, è ”durata” 40 giorni a Niguarda.
Persona sanissima, in splendida forma fisica, altro che me.
Lascia un marito e tre figli in età scolare.

La sega non me l’ha fatta il lockdown, ma io stesso e qualche amica.
Tuttavia sulla vita solo mia personale, non ha influito poi molto.
Come dicevo nella mia risposta che evidentemente hai letto solo superficialmente, sui miei miei figli si, posso dispiacermi per loro e fare cose per migliorarla, ma non posso fare i miracoli.
Per ragioni sportive posso uscire dalla regione In camper esattamente come prima del covid, sono reduce da 4 gg al Sud sul mare, a parte la mascherina ed il minor contatto con le persone non mi è cambiato poi granché.
Non andavo a feste, non andavo al bar, facevo cose soprattutto da solo prima come ora. Amo la solitudine, non avevo compagnie prima e non ne ho ora.
Non ha influito nemmeno sulla mia infedeltà che tale era e tale e‘ rimasta.

Naturalmente ho nulla di cui vergognarmi, è semplicemente la mia vita.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Si, in questo contesto non mi sembra solo normale, mi sembra soprattutto dovuto.
> Settimana scorsa sono stato al funerale di mia cugina, 7 anni meno di me e tu sai quanti ne ho, polmonite da Covid, è ”durata” 40 giorni a Niguarda.
> Persona sanissima, in splendida forma fisica, altro che me.
> Lascia un marito e tre figli in età scolare.
> ...


Si ti avrò letto superficialmente... è sicuro come faccio con quello che scrivi...
Mi spiace per tua cugina...
Ma per chi aveva una vita normale il lockdown ha inciso...
Come ho scritto io e tu non hai letto...la mia vita ora è molto correlata a mio padre...
Non posso permettermi che lui si ammali...
Ho perso ogni libertà come chi faceva sport...andava a fare serate con amici andava a concerti...andava per musei...
Oppure semplicemente si facevano incontri a scuola con gli insegnanti...
Mai fatti i carri di carnevale?coi tuoi figli alle elementari?ecco da quando  c è la pandemia sono sospesi...

Se non te ne frega non leggermi...
Ma è quello che prima si faceva ora non si fa..
...


----------



## Lara3 (21 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ti avrò letto superficialmente... è sicuro come faccio con quello che scrivi...
> Mi spiace per tua cugina...
> Ma per chi aveva una vita normale il lockdown ha inciso...
> Come ho scritto io e tu non hai letto...la mia vita ora è molto correlata a mio padre...
> ...


Sento spesso parole come “ ho perso la libertà “,”arresti domiciliari “...
Ma è come lamentarsi perché piove e non ci si può andare al mare.
Ma non è la colpa ne di Pinco e nemmeno di qualcun’altro di noi.
Perché questi lamenti ?
Posso capire che non sia facile, ma questo continuo lamentarsi di qualcosa che per ora non è risolvibile diversamente, non so che senso abbia.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Si, in questo contesto non mi sembra solo normale, mi sembra soprattutto dovuto.
> Settimana scorsa sono stato al funerale di mia cugina, 7 anni meno di me e tu sai quanti ne ho, polmonite da Covid, è ”durata” 40 giorni a Niguarda.
> Persona sanissima, in splendida forma fisica, altro che me.
> Lascia un marito e tre figli in età scolare.
> ...


Condoglianze per tua cugina...


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ti avrò letto superficialmente... è sicuro come faccio con quello che scrivi...
> Mi spiace per tua cugina...
> Ma per chi aveva una vita normale il lockdown ha inciso...
> Come ho scritto io e tu non hai letto...la mia vita ora è molto correlata a mio padre...
> ...


E invece a differenza tua ho letto benissimo, difatti dove chiedi se e’ normale, cioè alla fine,rispondo che non solo e‘ normale, ma è proprio dovuto.
Pensavo si capisse fosse in relazione a quello che hai scritto.
Sinceramente in questo contesto, i carri di carnevale anche per i miei figli, sono l’ultimo dei loro pensieri.
Per me manco l’ultimo.

Non capisco tutto questo paragonare il prima all’adesso, dopo più di un anno da quando è iniziata.
Che cosa ancora non vi è chiaro?
Si faceva, ci hanno tolto la libertà, andavamo di qui, andavamo di la.
Ora è ora, c’è un problema più grande dell’uomo, che ha investito anche i paesi ricchi e questo è l’unico motivo per cui siamo messi così, pertanto ci si adatta a quello che c’è e si fa quello che si deve fare.
I ragazzi avranno sicuramente risvolti psicologici pesanti, ma noi adulti dovremmo avere la capacità di evitare di continuare a frignare perché non si può andare al concerto e pensare invece a come stanno quelle migliaia di partite iva che erano già precarie prima o ai tanti che hanno perso il posto di lavoro e non hanno più un entrata.

altro che concerto e museo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sento spesso parole come “ ho perso la libertà “,”arresti domiciliari “...
> Ma è come lamentarsi perché piove e non ci si può andare al mare.
> Ma non è la colpa ne di Pinco e nemmeno di qualcun’altro di noi.
> Perché questi lamenti ?
> Posso capire che non sia facile, ma questo continuo lamentarsi di qualcosa che per ora non è risolvibile diversamente, non so che senso abbia.


Stavolta ti quoto con entusiasmo


----------



## francoff (22 Marzo 2021)

In previsione del passaporto vaccinale e di possibili limitazioni alla circolazione tra stati io mi farò vaccinare appena sarà possibile farlo.


----------



## Carola (22 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sento spesso parole come “ ho perso la libertà “,”arresti domiciliari “...
> Ma è come lamentarsi perché piove e non ci si può andare al mare.
> Ma non è la colpa ne di Pinco e nemmeno di qualcun’altro di noi.
> Perché questi lamenti ?
> Posso capire che non sia facile, ma questo continuo lamentarsi di qualcosa che per ora non è risolvibile diversamente, non so che senso abbia.


concordo
Con i ragazzi loro fa vedo sport hanno continuato a farlo ed è stata uan benedizione x loro 
Gli dico smeore che sono super fortunati 
Si fanno non so quanti tamponi di controllo ma almeno poi possono gareggiare o anche solo allenarsi all aperto con i loro amici 
Per il resto ci si adegua cercando di fare qualche cosa di bello 
X la scuola invece ahimè credo stiano perdendo tanto troppo e stare tutto il tempo davanti ai pc è alienante 
Speriamo tornino presto a scuola questo si


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> concordo
> Con i ragazzi loro fa vedo sport hanno continuato a farlo ed è stata uan benedizione x loro
> Gli dico smeore che sono super fortunati
> Si fanno non so quanti tamponi di controllo ma almeno poi possono gareggiare o anche solo allenarsi all aperto con i loro amici
> ...


Ma la maggior parte degli impiegati non sta tutto il giorno davanti al pc?


----------



## Carola (22 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la maggior parte degli impiegati non sta tutto il giorno davanti al pc?


Si ma c'è un minimo di scambio con i colleghi almeno da me in azienda le colleghe della contabilità o della segreteria sono sicuramente 8 ore in ufficio ai pc ma ci sono parole  sorrisi caffè pause pranzo insomma la
Componente di scambio umano di persona è diversa dal
Lavorare da casa sole davanti al pc!

Poi vedi colleghe in video con bimbi piccoli davvero in difficoltà

io non vado più nelle aziende tranne rari casi e passo da una video call all altra entri esci non è esattamente la stessa cosa che andarci fisicamente

di buono io mi sto riposando Km in auto e  treno sono un lontano ricordo ma non mi auguro sia così x sempre ecco


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Si ma c'è un minimo di scambio con i colleghi almeno da me in azienda le colleghe della contabilità o della segreteria sono sicuramente 8 ore in ufficio ai pc ma ci sono parole  sorrisi caffè pause pranzo insomma la
> Componente di scambio umano di persona è diversa dal
> Lavorare da casa sole davanti al pc!
> 
> ...


È intuitivo che muoversi e incontrare persone diverse sia la base della costruzione della socialità, ma io ho solo chiesto relativamente allo stare davanti al pc, cosa che poi i ragazzi hanno sempre fatto, da che esistono i pc.


----------



## Carola (22 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È intuitivo che muoversi e incontrare persone diverse sia la base della costruzione della socialità, ma io ho solo chiesto relativamente allo stare davanti al pc, cosa che poi i ragazzi hanno sempre fatto, da che esistono i pc.


avevo capito mi chiedessi degli  impiegati
I ragazzi a scuola no non sono davanti al pc così tanto adesso seguono la lezione 5/6 ore 
Infatti mio zio oculista sta vedendo un netto peggioramento della vista occhi arrossati secchi ecc


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Marzo 2021)

Uno dei miei ha dovuto mettere gli occhiali recentemente.
L’oculista ci ha spiegato che sta rilevando tanti casi simili in Più rispetto all’epoca pre covid.

e non penso sia a causa della eccessiva masturbazione Bensì piuttosto della dad.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> avevo capito mi chiedessi degli  impiegati
> I ragazzi a scuola no non sono davanti al pc così tanto adesso seguono la lezione 5/6 ore
> Infatti mio zio oculista sta vedendo un netto peggioramento della vista occhi arrossati secchi ecc





Pincopallista ha detto:


> Uno dei miei ha dovuto mettere gli occhiali recentemente.
> L’oculista ci ha spiegato che sta rilevando tanti casi simili in Più rispetto all’epoca pre covid.
> 
> e non penso sia a causa della eccessiva masturbazione Bensì piuttosto della dad.


Mentre gli impiegati non hanno problemi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mentre gli impiegati non hanno problemi.


Gli impiegati lo hanno sempre fatto  comunque sul posto di lavoro. 
La medicina del lavoro prevede accorgimenti per limitare danni. 
Il problema è che i ragazzi e bambini sono individui in via di sviluppo e certe problematiche saranno più dannose.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mentre gli impiegati non hanno problemi.


Direi che non si possono paragonare le due categorie


----------



## Martes (23 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Gli impiegati lo hanno sempre fatto  comunque sul posto di lavoro.
> La medicina del lavoro prevede accorgimenti per limitare danni.
> Il problema è che i ragazzi e bambini sono individui in via di sviluppo e certe problematiche saranno più dannose.


Ma non credo sia solo la dad. È che passano anche molto tempo su cellulari e monitor nel tempo libero. 
Questo aumento di problemi alla vista nei giovanissimi era stato riscontrato già prima dell'era covid, ora molto probabile si sia accentuato


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mentre gli impiegati non hanno problemi.


Non è esattamente la stessa cosa.
I problemi di miopia nascono spesso in fase di crescita poi si stabilizza.
Gli impiegati, quantomeno dove lavoro io, hanno una certa cultura del lavoro ed ogni tot staccano lo sguardo.
Gli studenti questa cultura non l’hanno, dovrebbe venire trasmessa dai genitori, ma se prima stavano anche tre ore consecutive attaccati a vari videogiochi a giocare stando comunque a circa due metri dal video, ora a queste tre si aggiungono le 6 di lezione.
Non ravvedo alcuna negatività a giocare con videogiochi anziché a nascondino in cortile o all‘adda a fare il bagno come son cresciuto io. 
Tuttavia questa intensa attività virtuale è stato scientificamente provato causa problemi alla vista, al sonno e via di seguito.
Il paragone impiegati studenti in DAD lo trovo molto fuori luogo.


----------



## Carola (23 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Gli impiegati lo hanno sempre fatto  comunque sul posto di lavoro.
> La medicina del lavoro prevede accorgimenti per limitare danni.
> Il problema è che i ragazzi e bambini sono individui in via di sviluppo e certe problematiche saranno più dannose.


ok hai già risposto tu


----------



## Carola (23 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Ma non credo sia solo la dad. È che passano anche molto tempo su cellulari e monitor nel tempo libero.
> Questo aumento di problemi alla vista nei giovanissimi era stato riscontrato già prima dell'era covid, ora molto probabile si sia accentuato


si certo ma anche non poter uscire e fare quasi nulla li porta ancora più a fossilizzarsi lì sopra


----------



## brenin (23 Marzo 2021)

https://www.corriere.it/salute/mala...ti-7b92a206-8bb7-11eb-9bf5-145cd1352910.shtml


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2021)

Quindi il problema nasce dall’aggiunta alle ore in dad davanti a un monitor di quelle davanti ad altri monitor per piacere.
E guardare un monitor vicino fa rilevare maggiormente la miopia rispetto a guardare una lavagna da lontano.

“Normalmente i contratti di lavoro contengono delle disposizioni che riguardano le modalità di effettuazione delle pause, le quali devono consistere *in almeno 15 minuti ogni 2 ore* trascorse di fronte ad un videoterminale. I lavoratori non possono rinunciare ad esse e non possono essere cumulate e poi godute alla fine della giornata lavorativa.”*
Ma allora non ci si dovrebbe lamentare delle poche ore di dad e delle pause.

Solo a margine è carino che tutto sia “provato scientificamente“ prop in una discussione in cui si mette in dubbio la scienza che ha prodotto i vaccini.

Io non nego che sia meglio uscire, trovo solo deboli e confuse molte affermazioni.




*https://www.anfos.it/sicurezza/attivita-svolta-ai-videoterminali/


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2021)

brunetta si sente il rumore delle unghie sul vetro.
della miopia che si sviluppa alle medie si sa 50 anni, non dal 24 Febbraio 2020, non mischiare le mele con le pere.
Poi se vuoi avere ragione a tutti i costi te la lascio volentieri, sai che me cambia.
Piu persone ti hanno detto che il tuo paragone non regge, però se per te regge va bene così, come già ti ho detto a me non piace far cambiare idea alle persone.
per me in questo contesto hai detto una cacata e lo ribadisco.
preferisco credere ad un oculista che conosco.
mi pare che anche Martes non abbia scritto cose molto dissimili dalle mie.
a proposito tu sei oculista?,


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> brunetta si sente il rumore delle unghie sul vetro.
> della miopia che si sviluppa alle medie si sa 50 anni, non dal 24 Febbraio 2020, non mischiare le mele con le pere.
> Poi se vuoi avere ragione a tutti i costi te la lascio volentieri, sai che me cambia.
> Piu persone ti hanno detto che il tuo paragone non regge, però se per te regge va bene così, come già ti ho detto a me non piace far cambiare idea alle persone.
> ...


Ma è quello che ho detto
La miopia si manifesta da sempre in età scolastica. Contestavo l’associazione con una dad di pochi mesi.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è quello che ho detto
> La miopia si manifesta da sempre in età scolastica. Contestavo l’associazione con una dad di pochi mesi.


L’associazione l’ha fatta un medico ed io l’ho scritta qui.
tu sei medico?


----------



## Lara3 (23 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> L’associazione l’ha fatta un medico ed io l’ho scritta qui.
> tu sei medico?


No, lei è Brunetta


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2021)

Si ma magari è oculista e quindi ne sa anche lei essendo il suo lavoro.
quando non so preferisco chiedere.


----------



## monamour (23 Marzo 2021)

un vaccino che ha ritirato mezzo mondo dovrebbe come minimo farvi pensare...ma.....


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> un vaccino che ha ritirato mezzo mondo dovrebbe come minimo farvi pensare...ma.....


Se vai più su a me aveva già fatto pensar...ma mi bastonarono....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Si ma magari è oculista e quindi ne sa anche lei essendo il suo lavoro.
> quando non so preferisco chiedere.


“L’oculista ci ha spiegato che sta rilevando tanti casi simili in Più rispetto all’epoca pre covid.”
L’osservazione di più casi fatta da un oculista sarebbe una cosa scientifica?


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “L’oculista ci ha spiegato che sta rilevando tanti casi simili in Più rispetto all’epoca pre covid.”
> L’osservazione di più casi fatta da un oculista sarebbe una cosa scientifica?


Sicuramente più di quello di un utente anonimo di questo forum che da quanto ho capito non fa l’oculista.
Rileggi bene quello che ho scritto e dividi i periodi.
Ti viene facile fare un mischione quando non sai cosa rispondere.
Io ho scritto altro, in una risposta ho parlato dell’oculista di mio figlio e nell’altra risposta ho parlato degli effetti sui ragazzi delle troppe ore davanti a strumenti virtuali.
Quindi torna su, leggi e riformula la domanda con un senso.
Mi permetto però di farti un appunto.
In altro post dici che non sopporti più nessuno perché non c‘e discussione.
Se la discussione che intendi e’ questa dove pur di avere ragione mischi argomenti ben separati, capisco cosa intendi quando dici che non sopporti nessuno. Nessuno che ti risponde o che non ti applaude intendi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Ma non credo sia solo la dad. È che passano anche molto tempo su cellulari e monitor nel tempo libero.
> Questo aumento di problemi alla vista nei giovanissimi era stato riscontrato già prima dell'era covid, ora molto probabile si sia accentuato


Si certo  non potendo più uscire , video chiamate, chat. Hanno peggiorato la situazione.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si certo  non potendo più uscire , video chiamate, chat. Hanno peggiorato la situazione.


Però ci sono anche i genitori per far uscire un po' I figli

Io oggi ho preso mezza giornata di ferie e sono andato quasi 3 ore in bici con mio figlio a sudare su per le colline

E sabato si replica
Per dire

Bisogna che anche i genitori si diano una mossa, non è che si può alzare le mani al cielo e dire "Gesù, il covid ce lo hai mandato tu"


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però ci sono anche i genitori per far uscire un po' I figli
> 
> Io oggi ho preso mezza giornata di ferie e sono andato quasi 3 ore in bici con mio figlio a sudare su per le colline
> 
> ...


I miei figli escono regolarmente 
Dipende anche da dove si vive e dall’età


----------



## Skorpio (23 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> I miei figli escono regolarmente
> Dipende anche da dove si vive e dall’età


Infatti io parlavo di quei figli in età scolare (medie/superiori) dei quali ci si lamenta che non escono e stanno tutto il giorno al pc

E chi ci deve pensare a stimolarli per farli uscire?
Il gatto?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti io parlavo di quei figli in età scolare (medie/superiori) dei quali ci si lamenta che non escono
> 
> E chi ci deve pensare a stimolarli per farli uscire?
> Il gatto?


Molti sono anche contrari a farlo uscire 
Poi ognuno vive la sua realtà 
I miei figli hanno molti amici e vivono in una piccola realtà . Il primo lock down lo hanno passato in casa ora fanno la vita di sempre , ovviamente niente locali perché chiusi


----------



## Skorpio (23 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Molti sono anche contrari a farlo uscire
> Poi ognuno vive la sua realtà
> I miei figli hanno molti amici e vivono in una piccola realtà . Il primo lock down lo hanno passato in casa ora fanno la vita di sempre , ovviamente niente locali perché chiusi


Io temo che una buona percentuale non abbia alcuna voglia di arrizzare il culo e darsi una mossa
Perché comunque è più comodo lagnarsi (continuando rigorosamente a farsi i cazzi propri) che rimboccarsi le maniche e far qualcosa di concreto

Parlo di alcuni adulti, per inciso
Di alcuni genitori adulti (ulteriore inciso)


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2021)

Uscire al mio paese:

al campetto, polizia locale ti rimanda a casa per assembramenti
oratorio, chiuso da un anno
bar, uno, frequentato da vecchi solo fuori
al parchetto, siringhe ovunque che si usano ancora, per bucarsi

3 dei miei 4 si allenano regolarmente hanno quindi una valvola di sfogo, due ore al giorno, sport per cui sono reduce da una settimanina extra regione in camper, al mare, alla faccia di chi non puo uscire dalla propria regione
1 non esce se non per andare a limonare nel garage della sua ragazza

per il resto se c’è un resto c’è poco da lamentarsi, a me questa situazione piace da Dio.
la qualità della mia vita è decisamente migliorata, ho riscoperto il non avere premura, gran cosa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però ci sono anche i genitori per far uscire un po' I figli
> 
> Io oggi ho preso mezza giornata di ferie e sono andato quasi 3 ore in bici con mio figlio a sudare su per le colline
> 
> ...


Forse sarà che è venuto di nuovo freddo,ma vedo poca gente in giro, in bici praticamente nessuno


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Forse sarà che è venuto di nuovo freddo,ma vedo poca gente in giro, in bici praticamente nessuno


Da me invece ci sono tanti ciclisti.
Da qui deduco che si possa pedalare tra comuni anche non limitrofi, corretto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Da me invece ci sono tanti ciclisti.
> Da qui deduco che si possa pedalare tra comuni anche non limitrofi, corretto?


Non lo so, da me sport nelle vicinanze dell: abitazione. 
Fuori dal comune solo per necessità. 
Bici non ne vedo, puoi usarla  per andare a far la spesa o per andare al lavoro


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Marzo 2021)

Domenica pomeriggio c’è n’erano parecchi in giro.
Ieri e oggi non so, sono stato a Milano.
Questa settimana niente Smart working.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io temo che una buona percentuale non abbia alcuna voglia di arrizzare il culo e darsi una mossa
> Perché comunque è più comodo lagnarsi (continuando rigorosamente a farsi i cazzi propri) che rimboccarsi le maniche e far qualcosa di concreto
> 
> Parlo di alcuni adulti, per inciso
> Di alcuni genitori adulti (ulteriore inciso)


Devo anche avere figli che hanno voglia di fare con te 
I miei per esempio non mi seguono da anni. Non so se lo farebbero se non avessero possibilità di vedere gli amici. Forse si perché amano così tanto uscire d fare che si accontenterebbero di noi


----------



## Nocciola (24 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Da me invece ci sono tanti ciclisti.
> Da qui deduco che si possa pedalare tra comuni anche non limitrofi, corretto?


A Milano pieno di gente che cammina e va in bici. Io abito fuori e in bici nessuno ti ferma
I nostri 3 parchi sono pieni di gente . Fortunatamente chi è preposto a controllare passa e non si ferma. Niente posti di blocco.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A Milano pieno di gente che cammina e va in bici. Io abito fuori e in bici nessuno ti ferma
> I nostri 3 parchi sono pieni di gente . Fortunatamente chi è preposto a controllare passa e non si ferma. Niente posti di blocco.


Dove abito abbiamo i carabinieri che ogni tanto piazzano una multa a sorpresa. Quindi si sta all'occhio.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Forse sarà che è venuto di nuovo freddo,ma vedo poca gente in giro, in bici praticamente nessuno


In bici era per fare un esempio, vanno bene tutti per non abbandonare i figli, anche una passeggiata a prender l'acqua alla fontana

Io noto da ben prima della pandemia che tanti genitori hanno costruito delle belle gabbie per i figli adolescenti, appioppandogli computer cellulare e playstation e di fatto abbandonandoli a loro stessi

E lo noto bene perché interagiscono anche col mio, e se ne  stanno appollaiati a aspettare qualcuno per giocare, o chattare, da mattina a sera

Con la Dad questa gabbia si è ulteriormente rinforzata, e queste teste di cazzo di genitori che sarebbero da interdire dall'esercizio dell'attività genitoriale con disposizione del tribunale, si sentono pure vittime della Dad, poverini

Ma non fanno nulla per tirare fuori i figli dal pantano di merda in cui li hanno cacciati con le loro stesse mani, giorno dopo giorno, sospinti soltanto dal loro desiderio di "sistemarli" (levarseli dai coglioni)

E il bello è che si sentono pure bravi

Ora, la pandemia e la Dad hanno accentuato questo fenomeno, ma c'era anche prima.

E per tirarli fuori da questo pantano non sanno cosa fare, solo lagnarsi che i figli stanno sempre al pc e al cellulare

E dove vuoi che stiano, coglione? Se ne stanno esattamente dove li ha i sospinti te!


----------



## Carola (24 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti io parlavo di quei figli in età scolare (medie/superiori) dei quali ci si lamenta che non escono e stanno tutto il giorno al pc
> 
> E chi ci deve pensare a stimolarli per farli uscire?
> Il gatto?


i miei fanno uno sport che ha no continuato a fare con i controlli del caso tamponi ecc
Stando tanto tra le montagne si freq  anche alla sera a casa di amici  ch e hanno i genitori magari in città o hanno adibito le sale del ufficio del club a posto dove trovarsi 
Sono tutti tamponati e stanno tra loro ma sono un bel gruppo 
Altrimenti vanno a correre al parco qnd in città e qui non fanno certo la vita di prima d altronde se ci sono delle regole vanno rispettate inutile  fare il cavolo che vogliono 
Lo fanno in montagna ma ripeto sono tutti tamponati


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Marzo 2021)

Tornando al topic, poiché di figli o non figli non è che mi interessi più di tanto non essendo per me motivo di lamentela il loro stato (e il mio), ho letto che alcune aziende (Enel, Eni, INPS, Poste, Fincantieri, Vodafone, Tim e Pirelli) si sono rese disponibili a concedere propri spazi da adibire a vaccinazione dei propri dipendenti e non. Anche quella in cui lavoro io ha già stanziato qualche milionata a livello globale. Questo nel rispetto del piano nazionale che immagino sia sempre quello, condivisibile o meno di vaccinare prima le persone più a rischio.

Ma quindi io mi chiedo, proprio perché non so, l’acquisto dei vaccini verrà reso possibile anche alle aziende private non a partecipazione pubblica oppure sarà solo una logistica differente ma l’acquisto delle dosi sarà sempre A cura dello stato?

Alcune aziende stanno inoltre valutando se coinvolgere o meno i famigliari dei dipendenti.

Ma a questo punto, abilitando così tanti soggetti a somministrare dosi, il piano nazionale non va un po’ a ramengo secondo voi? Sempre che abbia ancora un reale motivo di esistere il fatto di vaccinare prima gli ultra ottantenni ecc.


----------



## Carola (24 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In bici era per fare un esempio, vanno bene tutti per non abbandonare i figli, anche una passeggiata a prender l'acqua alla fontana
> 
> Io noto da ben prima della pandemia che tanti genitori hanno costruito delle belle gabbie per i figli adolescenti, appioppandogli computer cellulare e playstation e di fatto abbandonandoli a loro stessi
> 
> ...


tanti genitori sono dei super pigri  chiaramente se dai sto esempio poi ...che ti aspetti


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In bici era per fare un esempio, vanno bene tutti per non abbandonare i figli, anche una passeggiata a prender l'acqua alla fontana
> 
> Io noto da ben prima della pandemia che tanti genitori hanno costruito delle belle gabbie per i figli adolescenti, appioppandogli computer cellulare e playstation e di fatto abbandonandoli a loro stessi
> 
> ...


I miei sono grandi e la problematica è diversa. 
In passato me li trascinavo dietro , mai usato la tv come baby sitter. 
Certo guardavano i cartoni, ma entro i limiti. Videocassetta e cd. 
Oggi con internet mi rendo conto che i genitori, si alleggeriscono. 
Vedo spesso in giro bambini piccoli sul passeggino  che guardano cartoni o giocano col cellulare di mamma o papà. 
Insomma hanno trovato il modo per immbilizzarli, e non avere sbatti. 
E la cosa mi dispiace moltissimo, saranno svegli tecnologicamente parlando,  ma non sanno interagire con i propri simili.


----------



## monamour (25 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Uscire al mio paese:
> 
> al campetto, polizia locale ti rimanda a casa per assembramenti
> oratorio, chiuso da un anno
> ...


vogliono che si accetti questa reclusione per imporre il vaccino.molte teste sono cadute,mentalmente erano in bilico da tempo,se credono che da vaccinati avranno via libera sono degli ingenui,è solo il cavallo di troia per vaccinarvi in continuazione,tra l'altro stanno nascondendo le reazioni avverse gravi in tutti i modi...fate la vostra scelta ma non importunate gli altri....che fine ha fatto l'infermiera americana crollata in diretta tv...?è ancora in vacanza?guardate che il video successivo dove era su una scala cantando con altre è stato smontato in 5 minuti..


----------



## patroclo (25 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> vogliono che si accetti questa reclusione per imporre il vaccino.molte teste sono cadute,mentalmente erano in bilico da tempo,se credono che da vaccinati avranno via libera sono degli ingenui,è solo il cavallo di troia per vaccinarvi in continuazione,tra l'altro stanno nascondendo le reazioni avverse gravi in tutti i modi...fate la vostra scelta ma non importunate gli altri....che fine ha fatto l'infermiera americana crollata in diretta tv...?è ancora in vacanza?guardate che il video successivo dove era su una scala cantando con altre è stato smontato in 5 minuti..


Da quello che scrivi direi che sei una di "quelle teste"


----------



## monamour (25 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Da quello che scrivi direi che sei una di "quelle teste"


buon vaccino


----------



## Martes (25 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> buon vaccino


L'ha già fatto.
Ed è diventato Gesù Cristo


----------



## Martes (25 Marzo 2021)




----------



## patroclo (25 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> L'ha già fatto.
> Ed è diventato Gesù Cristo


Gesù Cristo compagnone ...per essere precisi


----------



## monamour (25 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> L'ha già fatto.
> Ed è diventato Gesù Cristo


aspettiamo la resurrezione...


----------



## Martes (25 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> aspettiamo la resurrezione...


----------



## patroclo (25 Marzo 2021)

...una decina di giorni e torno


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> vogliono che si accetti questa reclusione per imporre il vaccino.molte teste sono cadute,mentalmente erano in bilico da tempo,se credono che da vaccinati avranno via libera sono degli ingenui,è solo il cavallo di troia per vaccinarvi in continuazione,tra l'altro stanno nascondendo le reazioni avverse gravi in tutti i modi...fate la vostra scelta ma non importunate gli altri....che fine ha fatto l'infermiera americana crollata in diretta tv...?è ancora in vacanza?guardate che il video successivo dove era su una scala cantando con altre è stato smontato in 5 minuti..


Parlo dalla prospettiva di una che non si sente reclusa ma che anzi, ha trovato parecchi risvolti positivi - astratti e concreti - in tutta questa situazione. 

Secondo te, quale sarebbe l'obiettivo di un maneggio di queste dimensioni?


----------



## monamour (25 Marzo 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Parlo dalla prospettiva di una che non si sente reclusa ma che anzi, ha trovato parecchi risvolti positivi - astratti e concreti - in tutta questa situazione.
> 
> Secondo te, quale sarebbe l'obiettivo di un maneggio di queste dimensioni?


carissimo se non vedi quello che succede a livello planetario,fame,disoccupazione,imposizioni restrittive della libertà sempre piu pressanti,credi che un influenza che uccide anziani e malati sopra gli 80 anni basti a giustificarla?
la quarantena dura 2 settimane,è piu di un anno....basta stronzate...ci sono decine di cure preventive ma vogliono solo il vaccino....


----------



## monamour (25 Marzo 2021)

accetterei solo lo sputnik,ma non lo vogliono...perche?


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> carissimo se non vedi quello che succede a livello planetario,fame,disoccupazione,imposizioni restrittive della libertà sempre piu pressanti,credi che un influenza che uccide anziani e malati sopra gli 80 anni basti a giustificarla?
> la quarantena dura 2 settimane,è piu di un anno....basta stronzate...ci sono decine di cure preventive ma vogliono solo il vaccino....


Per amore di chiarezza, io ho la mia posizione e non è uno schieramento.
Mi sembra di essermi posta in modo educato e senza posizionarmi. E l'ho fatto scegliendo di farlo.
Se intendi discutere cercando uno schieramento mi ritiro immediatamente. Gli schieramenti e i maneggi che ne scaturiscono a livello di dinamiche di gruppo stile asilo mariuccia mi annoiano e li percepisco come uno spreco del mio tempo.

Ti ho scritto per pura e semplice curiosità. E non con altro intento.

Un ulteriore piccolo appunto, se vogliamo continuare a confrontarci.

quel "carissim(A)o"....pensa, una delle cose migliori di questo periodo, per me, è stato proprio il distanziamento e la caduta dei fiocchetti, dal tesoro al cara ai bacini agli abbracci convenzionali...pure le strette di mano guarda.

E una delle mie proposizioni è mantenere, per quel che mi riguarda il trend 

Questo per dire che non gradisco i vezzeggiativi che mi vengono rivolti un tanto al chilo.

Se quel che cerchi è lo scontro, per me si chiude qui.

Nel frattempo, rispondo con piacere alle tue sollecitazioni offrendoti la mia prospettiva.

fame, disoccupazione, imposizioni restrittive della libertà non sono una novità storica.
Anzi, direi che negli ultimi 50 anni la situazione è di parecchio migliorata a livello globale.
Come sono migliorate le cure mediche in generale. 50 anni fa, per un ascesso al dente se andava bene ti strappavano il dente senza anestesia e mia nonna manco sapeva cosa fosse un antibiotico nella sua infanzia.

Una influenza non ha tendenzialmente effetti neurologici, come quelli che si evidenziano con questo virus.

Questo per amore di informazione.

Cosa intendi per cure PREVENTIVE?

Personalmente sono piuttosto interessata alle cure.

Però la mia domanda era un'altra.
Ossia, quale è secondo te l'obiettivo di un maneggio di questa portata.


----------



## monamour (25 Marzo 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per amore di chiarezza, io ho la mia posizione e non è uno schieramento.
> Mi sembra di essermi posta in modo educato e senza posizionarmi. E l'ho fatto scegliendo di farlo.
> Se intendi discutere cercando uno schieramento mi ritiro immediatamente. Gli schieramenti e i maneggi che ne scaturiscono a livello di dinamiche di gruppo stile asilo mariuccia mi annoiano e li percepisco come uno spreco del mio tempo.
> 
> ...


plasma,ivermectina,idrossiclorochina,antinfiammatori,eparina e via dicendo,senza contare i monoclonali,gli effetto neurologici dei reclusi?normale credo,quanto al maneggio...questo è un golpe mondiale camuffato da emergenza sanitaria...noi umani teniamo gli animali da allevamento chiusi in strutture,li vacciniamo a tappeto,antibiotici,ecc,escono(se) solo quando lo vogliamo...chi ci sta trattando come animali?ci impongono un falso vaccino,è una cura sperimentale,anche oggi trovi di morti dopo il vaccino,un finanziere e una professoressa mi pare...sempre e solo fatalità? no grazie...non faccio il topo da laboratorio...non firmo la mia morte ne quella dei miei figli.


----------



## monamour (25 Marzo 2021)

Formia, finanziere muore dopo il vaccino • Imola Oggi
					

Tragico evento a Formia, finanziere di 48 anni muore dopo il vaccino. Ogni soccorso si è rivelato vano in quanto il militare è morto presso l'ospedale



					www.imolaoggi.it
				











						Trombo-embolia, professoressa 31enne muore dopo il vaccino • Imola Oggi
					

Sul decesso della giovane professoressa per una trombo-embolia ci sono molti lati oscuri che gli inquirenti dovranno chiarire. Ilaria Pappa



					www.imolaoggi.it
				



è giusto pensare? io penso,uno al giorno dopo il vaccino?...fate voi...


----------



## patroclo (25 Marzo 2021)

Non ho ben capito come tu faccia a sostenere una montatura a livello planetario e poi fare affidamento su notizie pubblicate da chi sarebbe tramite di questa montatura.

...non è necessario che rispondi, non trovo stimolante dialogare partendo da queste basi


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> plasma,ivermectina,idrossiclorochina,antinfiammatori,eparina e via dicendo,senza contare i monoclonali,gli effetto neurologici dei reclusi?normale credo,quanto al maneggio...questo è un golpe mondiale camuffato da emergenza sanitaria...noi umani teniamo gli animali da allevamento chiusi in strutture,li vacciniamo a tappeto,antibiotici,ecc,escono(se) solo quando lo vogliamo...chi ci sta trattando come animali?ci impongono un falso vaccino,è una cura sperimentale,anche oggi trovi di morti dopo il vaccino,un finanziere e una professoressa mi pare...sempre e solo fatalità? no grazie...non faccio il topo da laboratorio...non firmo la mia morte ne quella dei miei figli.


grazie  

sono rognosetta, perdonami.

Non ti riferivi quindi a cure preventive (non mi tornava, salvo le ipotesi inerenti alla vitamina D piuttosto che alla lattoferrina, piuttosto che agli studi sulla reattività del sistema immunitario in presenza di stress e ritmo circadiano variato, etc etc, ma non ci sono evidenze a questo riguardo ad oggi.) e nemmeno alle misure "meccaniche" (mascherine etcetc per intenderci).

Ti riferivi alle sperimentazioni in atto con i vari farmaci che citi. Che trovo anche io interessanti, a dirtela tutta.
E penso che probabilmente si andrà comunque nella direzione di sperimentare ed esplorare tutto il filone degli antivirali (come d'altro canto si è fatto per l'hiv, l'epatite C con risultati eccellenti, direi).

Anche coi farmaci siamo topini da laboratorio. La medicina e la farmacologia funzionano esattamente così.
Si fanno studi sperimentali, ristretti e poi si butta sul grande mercato e si sta a veder cosa succede su grande scala. (e nel frattempo si migliora)

Mi riferivo agli effetti neurologici del virus, a partire dalle alterazioni di gusto e olfatto fino agli effetti che si stanno rilevando nel long covid (nebbia mentale, confusione, disorientamento spazio temporale), per arrivare alle ultime rilevazioni riguardanti i marker di neuroinfiammazione del tronco encefalico. (su Lancet trovi cose interessanti a riguardo, se può essere interessante).

Il discorso degli effetti psicologici di uno stato (percepito) di isolamento è un altro discorso.
Interessante anche questo, ne convengo.

Io non mi sento trattata da animale, a dire il vero.
Non più di prima in ogni caso.

Tu hai questa percezione per quanto ti riguarda?

Non trovo neanche scandaloso lo sperimentare. Men che meno lo trovo nuovo o legato a questa situazione.
La sperimentazione su larga scala è una pratica che sostiene la farmacologia e la medicina dai suoi esordi e funziona esattamente così per ogni farmaco, per ogni vaccino.

Forse, quando si riuscirà a scendere in una medicna personalizzata, o anche solo che tenga conto delle diversità genetiche fra femmine e maschi (XX XY) qualcosa cambierà.
Ma è ancora lunga la strada per questo.

E' il motivo per cui ti ho scritto incuriosita.
Io non vedo nulla di nuovo.
E quando leggo lo stupore...mi incuriosisco.

Quindi secondo te è un golpe.
E il fine di questo golpe quale sarebbe?
E chi avrebbe ideato e poi messo in pratica il golpe?


----------



## perplesso (25 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> carissimo se non vedi quello che succede a livello planetario,fame,disoccupazione,imposizioni restrittive della libertà sempre piu pressanti,credi che un influenza che uccide anziani e malati sopra gli 80 anni basti a giustificarla?
> la quarantena dura 2 settimane,è piu di un anno....basta stronzate...ci sono decine di cure preventive ma vogliono solo il vaccino....


Ipazia non è un uomo....


----------



## monamour (25 Marzo 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> grazie
> 
> sono rognosetta, perdonami.
> 
> ...


stai cercando di portare il discorso in un terreno minato.questo non è il luogo,quanto alla vitamina d3 ne prendo 20mila ui al giorno,la compravo su amazon,è scomparsa(solo in italia),adesso trovi solo la 1000 iu,che non serve a nulla,strano vero? e costa come la 20mila,la compro all'estero,uso il cerebro...l'ivermectina qui è vietata,in brasile la compri senza ricetta,costa 2 euro una scatola con 4cp da 3mg,la sperimentazione di farmaci sugli umani è vietata da 5 convenzioni internazionali,se vuoi fare il sorcio coi tuoi cari buon per te,ma non dicono che nel regno unito ci sono stati 507 morti e 35 persone hanno perso la vista dopo il vaccino,200 e passa negli usa...ecc ecc,vietato in mezzo mondo......









						Spagna, coronavirus fa strage di anziani in casa di riposo nonostante prima dose vaccino Pfizer
					

Tutti i 78 ospiti di una casa di cura nella città spagnola di Lagartera sono stati contagiati dal coronavirus dopo essere stati vaccinati con il preparato Pfizer, sette di loro sono morti, riferisce La Vanguardia.




					it.sputniknews.com
				











						Strage di anziani in Rsa a Como: 21 morti. "Erano stati vaccinati". Positivi 85 ospiti e 54 sanitari - Secondo Piano News
					

Periodico di informazione indipendente




					www.secondopianonews.it


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> stai cercando di portare il discorso in un terreno minato.questo non è il luogo,quanto alla vitamina d3 ne prendo 20mila ui al giorno,la compravo su amazon,è scomparsa(solo in italia),adesso trovi solo la 1000 iu,che non serve a nulla,strano vero? e costa come la 20mila,la compro all'estero,uso il cerebro...l'ivermectina qui è vietata,in brasile la compri senza ricetta,costa 2 euro una scatola con 4cp da 3mg,la sperimentazione di farmaci sugli umani è vietata da 5 convenzioni internazionali,se vuoi fare il sorcio coi tuoi cari buon per te,ma non dicono che nel regno unito ci sono stati 507 morti e 35 persone hanno perso la vista dopo il vaccino,200 e passa negli usa...ecc ecc,vietato in mezzo mondo......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma, scusa la domanda, tu sei medico, hai studiato medicina?
Giusto per capire eh, non è una domanda tendenziosa.


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> stai cercando di portare il discorso in un terreno minato.questo non è il luogo,quanto alla vitamina d3 ne prendo 20mila ui al giorno,la compravo su amazon,è scomparsa(solo in italia),adesso trovi solo la 1000 iu,che non serve a nulla,strano vero? e costa come la 20mila,la compro all'estero,uso il cerebro...l'ivermectina qui è vietata,in brasile la compri senza ricetta,costa 2 euro una scatola con 4cp da 3mg,la sperimentazione di farmaci sugli umani è vietata da 5 convenzioni internazionali,se vuoi fare il sorcio coi tuoi cari buon per te,ma non dicono che nel regno unito ci sono stati 507 morti e 35 persone hanno perso la vista dopo il vaccino,200 e passa negli usa...ecc ecc,vietato in mezzo mondo......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E perchè mai sarebbe un terreno minato??
E perchè dovrei mai volerti portare in un terreno minato?

Ho già detto che non sono interessata allo scontro e che in quel caso, perdo completamente interesse allo scambio.
A me interessa lo scambio di prospettive. Poi ognuno a casa sua.

Ma se a te interessa lo scontro di assiomi e non lo scambio, come ti ho anticipato, per me la chiudiamo qui.
Non voglio perdere e farti perdere tempo.

Nell'altro mio post, ho solo fatto una distinzione fra prevenzione e cura, assetti integrabili ma non sovrapponibili.
E sottolineato che un virus con impatto neurologico non è propriamente paragonabile ad una influenza.
Mica per farne una classifica.

A me piacciono tutti i virus. Li trovo veramente affascinanti e mi piace anche la prospettiva che im-pongono alla potenza umana (percepita dagli umani). Ma queste sono simpatie personali. 

Per quanto riguarda la sperimentazione.
Certo che non si sperimenta direttamente prima dell'approvazione di un ente superiore e autorizzato e riconosciuto. (l'ema per noi).
Ma passato il trial sperimentale, la sperimentazione prosegue su larga scala necessariamente.

Siamo individui, ognuno con caratteristiche individuali e non riproducibili su larga scala. (e anche a livello macroscopico non è indagato, per questo sottolineavo XX e XY).
E pensa che per quanto riguarda maschi-femmine l'unica indicazione riguarda il peso 
Ad ognuno un qualsiasi farmaco fa un effetto piuttosto che un altro.

Degli effetti a lungo termine dei farmaci se ne sa solo ed esclusivamente una volta che immessi nell'economia vengono utilizzati su larga scala e per anni.
Anche una sperimentazione di 6-8 anni (in gruppi comunque ristretti seppur tentando la rappresentatività) non è precisamente rappresentativa degli effetti su una popolazione di milioni di persone e per 10, 20 anni. giusto per semplificarla e di molto.

Questo intendevo nel post precedente.

Davvero non era chiaro?

Quanto alla questione che sollevi riguardo la vitamina d, io ne devo prendere per questioni altre dal covid e non ho il minimo problema a trovarla. La compro in farmacia.
L'ivermectina in umana in Italia non è mai stata usata. L'effetto antivirale deriva da uno studio del 2006 mi pare, non ne sono certa. Ma non è mai stata passata da antiparassitario per animali non umani a farmaco antivirale per umani.
Manca tutto il trial sperimentale. E il riconoscimento dell'ente che approva i trial. (proprio per non fare sperimentazione in umana un tanto al kg.)

Poi è vero che ogni stato ha la sua. E questo è davvero curioso, concordo con te.

Personalmente non ritengo il Brasile un esempio ecco. 

EDIT: quei dati che riporti sono pubblici, non sono nascosti. ci dev'essere stata anche una polemica sulla rai che non li ha riportati correttamente, poi io non guardo la televisione quindi ne ho soltanto letto, ma la mia Decana (85 anni) era informatissima a riguardo!


Chiariti questi aspetti (spero), non mi hai risposto.

chi sarebbe l'ideatore di questo golpe?
E l'obiettivo?


----------



## Lara3 (25 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> plasma,ivermectina,idrossiclorochina,antinfiammatori,eparina e via dicendo,senza contare i monoclonali,gli effetto neurologici dei reclusi?normale credo,quanto al maneggio...questo è un golpe mondiale camuffato da emergenza sanitaria...noi umani teniamo gli animali da allevamento chiusi in strutture,li vacciniamo a tappeto,antibiotici,ecc,escono(se) solo quando lo vogliamo...chi ci sta trattando come animali?ci impongono un falso vaccino,è una cura sperimentale,anche oggi trovi di morti dopo il vaccino,un finanziere e una professoressa mi pare...sempre e solo fatalità? no grazie...non faccio il topo da laboratorio...non firmo la mia morte ne quella dei miei figli.


Quanta fantasia che hai !
Golpe mondiale !!!
Ma se non si riescono a mettere d’accordo i paesi del UE in tantissime cose, figuriamoci che si sono messi d’accordo tutti i paesi del mondo  per vaccinarci e tenerci in casa !
Incredibile


----------



## monamour (25 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quanta fantasia che hai !
> Golpe mondiale !!!
> Ma se non si riescono a mettere d’accordo i paesi del UE in tantissime cose, figuriamoci che si sono messi d’accordo tutti i paesi del mondo  per vaccinarci e tenerci in casa !
> Incredibile


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## monamour (25 Marzo 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> E perchè mai sarebbe un terreno minato??
> E perchè dovrei mai volerti portare in un terreno minato?
> 
> Ho già detto che non sono interessata allo scontro e che in quel caso, perdo completamente interesse allo scambio.
> ...


che centra il brasile? no basta!!! vaccinatevi


----------



## Skorpio (25 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> plasma,ivermectina,idrossiclorochina,antinfiammatori,eparina e via dicendo,senza contare i monoclonali,gli effetto neurologici dei reclusi?normale credo,quanto al maneggio...questo è un golpe mondiale camuffato da emergenza sanitaria...noi umani teniamo gli animali da allevamento chiusi in strutture,li vacciniamo a tappeto,antibiotici,ecc,escono(se) solo quando lo vogliamo...chi ci sta trattando come animali?ci impongono un falso vaccino,è una cura sperimentale,anche oggi trovi di morti dopo il vaccino,un finanziere e una professoressa mi pare...sempre e solo fatalità? no grazie...non faccio il topo da laboratorio...non firmo la mia morte ne quella dei miei figli.


Ma infatti anche io credo che sotto sotto siano tutti d'accordo 

Io conoscevo uno che hai fatto il vaccino, lo sai cosa è successo? 
È morto


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma infatti anche io credo che sotto sotto siano tutti d'accordo
> 
> Io conoscevo uno che hai fatto il vaccino, lo sai cosa è successo?
> È morto


 Sei tremendo.


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> stai cercando di portare il discorso in un terreno minato.questo non è il luogo,quanto alla vitamina d3 ne prendo 20mila ui al giorno,la compravo su amazon,è scomparsa(solo in italia),adesso trovi solo la 1000 iu,che non serve a nulla,strano vero? e costa come la 20mila,la compro all'estero,uso il cerebro...l'ivermectina qui è vietata,*in brasile la compri senza ricetta,costa 2 euro una scatola con 4cp da 3mg*,la sperimentazione di farmaci sugli umani è vietata da 5 convenzioni internazionali,se vuoi fare il sorcio coi tuoi cari buon per te,ma non dicono che nel regno unito ci sono stati 507 morti e 35 persone hanno perso la vista dopo il vaccino,200 e passa negli usa...ecc ecc,vietato in mezzo mondo......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





monamour ha detto:


> *che centra il brasile*? no basta!!! vaccinatevi


Mi riferivo al grassettato del tuo post.  

Come ti dicevo.
A me interessano i contenuti.
E che le informazioni siano precise. Per quel che si può.

Il resto non mi interessa.

Fra l'altro ritengo che vax e no-vax siano la stessa cosa. Solo due facce della stessa medaglia.
quindi è un argomento a cui non sono interessata.

La medaglia sarebbe interessante, ma se c'è schieramento, non si vede la medaglia, si vedono solo le facce.

Mi interessava la questione del golpe, come ti ho più volte chiesto.
E mi interessa perchè è una prospettiva che faccio fatica ad inquadrare, quindi raccolgo prospettive altre, se le trovo.
Purtroppo non mi hai fornito spunti interessanti a riguardo. O forse non ti ho compresa?

A me piace metter sul tavolo le diverse visioni.
Non me ne sento aggredita e non mi scatta il "no, basta!".

Ma se per te è "no, basta!", non c'è problema 
Non desidero turbarti.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Sei tremendo.


Eh ma guarda che è tutto vero eh? 

È venuto anche sui giornali nella cronaca

"cade dal ponteggio e muore mentre ristrutturava la facciata di un palazzo - si era vaccinato 5 giorni prima"


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al grassettato del tuo post.
> 
> Come ti dicevo.
> A me interessano i contenuti.
> ...


Ciaooooooo.
La questione del "golpe" ultimamente sta diventando una faccenda centrale del dibattito perchè nonostante sia considerata peregrina dai più, continuamente si ha a che fare con affermazioni estemporanee del contrario sui media e sui social.
Personalmente credo che la fiducia nella sfiducia sia in effetti una cieca fiducia che qualcuno sia così potente e così in gamba da poter organizzare cose indicibili. (Scusa il gioco di parole, non so se si capisce...).
E' una forma cieca di fiducia nelle capacità umane insomma. (Per quanto bieche).

Chiaramente eccessiva e fuori luogo.


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciaooooooo.
> La questione del "golpe" ultimamente sta diventando una faccenda centrale del dibattito perchè nonostante sia considerata peregrina dai più, continuamente si ha a che fare con affermazioni estemporanee del contrario sui media e sui social.
> *Personalmente credo che la fiducia nella sfiducia sia in effetti una cieca fiducia che qualcuno sia così potente e così in gamba da poter organizzare cose indicibili.* (Scusa il gioco di parole, non so se si capisce...).
> E' una forma cieca di fiducia nelle capacità umane insomma.
> ...



Ciao!   

E' esattamente il grassetto che mi incuriosisce tantissimo! (non è un gioco di parole, è un gioco di paradossi...e lo sai, i paradossi mi piacciono da morire!)

Ed è esattamente per questo che sono in cerca di "prospettive" di quel tipo di lettura del quadro.
Sto approfondendo su Q4non in questo ultimo periodo e lo sto trovando veramente curioso!

L'altro aspetto che mi incuriosisce, da sempre, è la cieca fiducia.
In generale. Non mi interessa neanche più di tanto mirata a cosa...è proprio la cieca fiducia.
Il senso di appartenenza che si intravede in una posizione di cieca fiducia (o sfiducia, che è poi la stessa cosa).
I bisogni cui risponde.

Ed hai ragione...ultimamente leggendo qui e là anche io intravedo il - come minimo doppio livello - per cui l'idea è peregrina ma poi viene implicitamente sollecitata con piccole spinte...andando a giocare sui bias di base.

Sono molto incuriosita da questo periodo storico.

EDIT: concordo su "eccessiva e fuori luogo". La visione antropocentrica è veramente infistata profondamente nel tessuto culturale. Chissà quanto tempo ci vorrà ancora per uscirne.


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao!
> 
> E' esattamente il grassetto che mi incuriosisce tantissimo! (non è un gioco di parole, è un gioco di paradossi...e lo sai, i paradossi mi piacciono da morire!)
> 
> ...


Ultimamente ascoltavo su youtube una conferenza di Barbero sulla costruzione delle identità.
Per me stiamo vivendo un periodo estremamente contradditorio.
Da un lato credo che ci sia una pressione alle "decostruzione", delle identità attraverso lo svilimento dei concetti di famiglia, di patria di ruolo sociale, di identificazione di classe e persino di identità sessuale.
Dall'altro lato emerge con prepotenza la richiesta di identificazione e di appartemenza.
Che credo personalmente sia legittima finchè è un percorso di autocoscienza e di crescita. Meno quando è cieca adesione autotranquillizzante.


----------



## ipazia (25 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ultimamente ascoltavo su youtube una conferenza di Barbero sulla costruzione delle identità.
> Per me stiamo vivendo un periodo estremamente contradditorio.
> Da un lato credo che ci sia una pressione alle "decostruzione", delle identità attraverso lo svilimento dei concetti di famiglia, di patria di ruolo sociale, di identificazione di classe e persino di identità sessuale.
> Dall'altro lato emerge con prepotenza la richiesta di identificazione e di appartemenza.
> Che credo personalmente sia legittima finchè è un percorso di autocoscienza e di crescita. Meno quando è cieca adesione autotranquillizzante.


Sì, la questione dell'identità è centrale.

Chiacchieravo con un amico riguardo al fatto che l'Europa ha, facendo un paragone stiracchiato, una identità frammentata.
Una di quelle identità non ancora individualizzate. (dove per individualizzata si intende una identità in cui le diverse sfaccettature sono integrate armoniosamente e non ci sono picchi e lotte intestine.)

In paragone con una America che tutto sommato non è tanto frammentata, ma ha anzi fatto del riconoscimento della frammentazione uno dei vettori attorno a cui costruire una stabilità identitaria. Una individuazione.

(sia chiaro, non parlavamo di politica di cui sono molto ignorante, parlavamo di identità frammentate e difficoltà a integrare e ricomporre in un unicum armonico il prisma di una personalità, anche nell'ottica della costruzione di una storia personale che non funzioni a capitoli separati ma che sia invece prodotto di una interpretazione di unitarietà, un flusso in buona sostanza).

L'altro spunto attorno a cui sto riflettendo è un articolo di Baricco che mi ha regalato un amico, dove chiacchiera del pensiero del 900, che è ormai obsoleto come paradigma interpretativo della realtà. E questo è piuttosto chiaro ed emerge in particolare in quelle situazioni in cui, a differenza dell'istanza novecentesca che cercava comunque stabilità e ripetitività, è ormai necessaria una flessibilità di visione e una accettazione proprio della instabilità.

Il senso di appartenenza che si aggrappa alla cieca fiducia (o sfiducia) è un retaggio di quel pensiero.

Io sono emozionata!!
Questo è un periodo di cambiamento incredibile. E noi lo stiamo vivendo in prima persona.

EDIT: la cieca adesione mi incuriosisce proprio come retaggio.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ultimamente ascoltavo su youtube una conferenza di Barbero sulla costruzione delle identità.
> Per me stiamo vivendo un periodo estremamente contradditorio.
> Da un lato credo che ci sia una pressione alle "decostruzione", delle identità attraverso lo svilimento dei concetti di famiglia, di patria di ruolo sociale, di identificazione di classe e persino di identità sessuale.
> Dall'altro lato emerge con prepotenza la richiesta di identificazione e di appartemenza.
> Che credo personalmente sia legittima finchè è un percorso di autocoscienza e di crescita. Meno quando è cieca adesione autotranquillizzante.


Ma la identità costruita sulla base di ciò che gli altri non sono è fragile.
Era acuta la riflessione di Barbero.


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la identità costruita sulla base di ciò che gli altri non sono è fragile.
> Era acuta la riflessione di Barbero.


Ma data in pasto alle masse è meglio di niente, non trovi? Specialmente se poi l'adesione diventa cieca e perciò te ne puoi servire in politica.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma data in pasto alle masse è meglio di niente, non trovi? Specialmente se poi l'adesione diventa cieca e perciò te ne puoi servire in politica.


Vedo che funziona.
Però si potrebbe fare di meglio.
È assurdo voler considerare diverso chi ha la stessa cultura pubblica. Poi quella famigliare non fa che arricchire con la polenta e i panzerotti e ora falafel, cuscus, sushi,curry e via secondo i gusti.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma, scusa la domanda, tu sei medico, hai studiato medicina?
> Giusto per capire eh, non è una domanda tendenziosa.


Tu invece sei oculista dallaltro ieri, quindi potreste anche essere colleghe, pensa te. Magari studiavate anche insieme all’uno.


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, la questione dell'identità è centrale.
> 
> Chiacchieravo con un amico riguardo al fatto che l'Europa ha, facendo un paragone stiracchiato, una identità frammentata.
> Una di quelle identità non ancora individualizzate. (dove per individualizzata si intende una identità in cui le diverse sfaccettature sono integrate armoniosamente e non ci sono picchi e lotte intestine.)
> ...


Io ultimamente sto ragionando sui ruoli e sulle categorie. Sto leggendo il libro di Robert Huges - La cultura del piagnisteo, storia del politicamente corretto, un argomento mi interessa molto, per la sua continua contradditorietà.
Che senso ha decostruire incessantemente ruoli che provengono dalla nostra tradizione sociale per creare "nuove riserve indiane" dentro cui collocare minoranze parcellizzate a cui attribuire nuovi ruoli?
E' chiaro che è un processo prettamente politico, tuttavia i risvolti sono molteplici ed è un processo in corso, ben lungi dall'essere esausto o superato.


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> *Tu invece sei oculista* dallaltro ieri, quindi potreste anche essere colleghe, pensa te. Magari studiavate anche insieme all’uno.


No, faccio il ginecologo.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ho capito, che cazzo vuoi?


Da te niente.
Ti risulta il contrario?
Giattremo.


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> *Da te niente.*
> Ti risulta il contrario?
> Giattremo.


E allora che cazzo mi quoti?


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> E allora che cazzo mi quoti?


Così, mi piace. 
sei arrabbiato? Come sei scurrile.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> No, faccio il ginecologo.


ah già l‘oculista è l’altra.


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Così, mi piace.
> sei arrabbiato? Come sei scurrile.


No, semplicemente non sono interessato alle gare di rutto con un coglione.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> No, semplicemente non sono interessato alle gare di rutti con un coglione.


Te fai l’altro immagino visto che viaggiano sempre in coppia.


----------



## spleen (25 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Te fai l’altro immagino *visto che viaggiano sempre in coppia*.


Sei male informato. C'è ne è uno con la faccina gialla  e gli occhietti a forma di cuore che viaggia da solo.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Sei male informato. C'è ne è uno con la faccina gialla  e gli occhietti a forma di cuore che viaggia da solo.


sarai mica quello in mezzo allora.....


----------



## Lara3 (26 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> E allora che cazzo mi quoti?


Sta quotando il tuo modo “ gentile “ di rivolgerti ad altri


----------



## Lara3 (26 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> No, semplicemente non sono interessato alle gare di rutto con un coglione.


Chi da del coglione ad altri è o non è maleducato e prepotente?


----------



## monamour (26 Marzo 2021)

bravi bravi parlate che oliate i neuroni....


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> vuoi che non trovi un paio di stringhe manco su Amazon?


1 euro di stringhe, 10 (?) di consegna.
Sto aspettando la riapertura dei negozi.
Perché devo far guadagnare solo Amazon?



monamour ha detto:


> domanda,perche con decine di cure valide alternative "stanno puntando" solamente sul vaccino? tra l'altro quello che modifica il DNA umano?


Non ci sono cure alternative.
Ci sono cure, assistenza e quant'altro complementari.
Da noi il sindaco ha fatto richiesta al Ministro per avere più medici di base: non ce ne sono a sufficienza.
Come siamo sotto organico per le forze dell'Ordine.
Come si stanno creando emergenze in tutti i settori, ormai, a causa del lockdown.
Negli Ospedali molte risorse sono state spostate nei reparti Covid.
Manca personale.
Il Covid dovrebbe essere gestito anche adeguatamente a casa, con medici di base che ti visitano e ti tengono sotto controllo.
Come dice chi lavora negli ospedali, quando arrivano al  PS  è ormai troppo tardi.
La percentuale di salvare chi arriva in ospedale è bassa perché arrivano troppo tardi.
Come mai? Perché di una polmonite se ce l'hai non te ne puoi accorgere da solo!
Hanno detto a tutti di prendersi un saturimetro, dando percentuali a casaccio, come se tutti fossimo medici.
I 100 li saturano in pochi. Se misuri 95 a un vecchietto direi che sei nella norma, eh. Ma anche se misuri 90 a un asmatico...
Io sono arrivato a 50...
Tutta la fase intermedia praticamente è affidata al caso o alla buona volontà.
Non per niente siamo il paese al mondo con la maggior mortalità in percentuale.
Quindi, va bene vaccinare, soprattutto soggetti a rischio e anziani, ma allo stesso tempo si devono assicurare agli altri l'assistenza dovuta.
E' appena morto di Covid il padre di una mia vecchia amica del liceo.
Lei aveva gli stessi sintomi suoi, è risultata negativa al tampone per due volte. Lei dice che è normale: non sempre i tamponi sono affidabili e lei è sicura di avere avuto il Covid dai sintomi.
Eppure è stata male parecchio.
Non è mai stata visitata da nessuno a casa. Tachipirina e basta.
Lei, essendo del settore farmaceutico (ricercatrice), si è presa altri farmaci e ne è uscita.
L'assurdo è sicuramente concentrarsi solo sul vaccino, ma nel frattempo trascurare l'assistenza medica.
Perché nel frattempo si muore. Mica puoi aspettare di vaccinare una cinquantina di milioni di italiani, sperando che nel frattempo le varianti non richiedano un. terzo richiamo (Pfizer e Moderna lo stano già preparando, per ottobre dovrebbe arrivare).


----------



## Lara3 (26 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> 1 euro di stringhe, 10 (?) di consegna.
> Sto aspettando la riapertura dei negozi.
> Perché devo far guadagnare solo Amazon?


Ciao Danny, spero che tua figlia stia migliorando, vi faccio tanti auguri. Ho letto quello che hai scritto sui vari ospedali, costi e tempi d’attesa. Forza, passerà e tornerà il sole.
Ma voi avete i negozi chiusi ? Mi riferisco ai non alimentari.
Le stringhe per le scarpe non ci sono nei supermercati, o hanno isolato i reparti non food?


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> no no,ma ho capito l'atteggiamento,se uno si pone delle domande viene apostrofato no vax,io per esempio non accetto che un medico non risponda alle mie domande,nel caso non voglio creare problemi a nessuno,facciamo come se nulla fosse accaduto,quanto al funzionamento dei vaccini a dna sono quelli *basati sulla inoculazione di informazioni genetiche tramite RNA messaggero*, sintetizzato in laboratorio,non è il comune vaccino a virus attenuati,in pratica è un farmaco sperimentale,e io non sono un topo da laboratorio.
> Spero di aver risposto,ma preferisco non andare oltre.


L'RNA viene degradato, quindi non dovrebbe modificare in teoria il nostro codice genetico.
A suo carico, più che altro, risultano i dubbi sulla risposta immunitaria.
Si sospetta nel medio/lungo termine (tra un annetto già si dovrebbe vedere) un aumento delle malattie autoimmuni.
Con i vaccini si ragiona in percentuali di rischio/beneficio.
Nella fascia d'età in cui hai una letalità del Covid dell'8% (maggiore di 80), direi che il vaccino costituisce un deciso vantaggio.
In quella in cui hai una letalità dello 0,000 e qualcosa (20 anni), decisamente no. I fattori di rischio superano i benefici.
Però, ovviamente, uno può essere libero di correre i rischi e, avendo la possibilità, anche scegliere di vaccinarsi.
L'importante è essere consapevoli.
Voglio dire, anche tatuarsi aumento il rischio di non vedere per tempo tumori della pelle e quindi di lasciarci le penne.
Lo sai, lo fai lo stesso e amen.
Cazzi tuoi, come si dice.



Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao Danny, spero che tua figlia stia migliorando, vi faccio tanti auguri. Ho letto quello che hai scritto sui vari ospedali, costi e tempi d’attesa. Forza, passerà e tornerà il sole.
> Ma voi avete i negozi chiusi ? Mi riferisco ai non alimentari.
> Le stringhe per le scarpe non ci sono nei supermercati, o hanno isolato i reparti non food?


Da noi isolati.
Negozi chiusi.



monamour ha detto:


> oltretutto è un farmaco sperimentale, come fai ad avere certe informazioni? gli studi non ci sono...ci vogliono almeno 2 anni per avere qualche certezza...


Una decina....
Diciamo che stavolta hanno messo in campo tanti soldi che hanno messo sul mercato qualcosa...
Di solito ci vogliono 10 anni perché i soldi sono sempre scarsini.
Va anche detto che molto molto spesso chi mette i soldi vuole dei risultati e tu glieli devi dare.
Mia moglie ha confessato che loro in laboratorio (TUTTI) falsificavano i test in maniera da far venire il risultato.
Però almeno loro decapitavano topolini per avere risultati, quindi neppure saltavano questa fase.
Diciamo che è una pratica comune, confermata dagli altri amici ricercatori.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non ci sono cure alternative.
> Ci sono cure, assistenza e quant'altro complementari.
> Da noi il sindaco ha fatto richiesta al Ministro per avere più medici di base: non ce ne sono a sufficienza.
> Come siamo sotto organico per le forze dell'Ordine.
> ...


In merito alla Tachipirina, sono iscritto su un gruppo di Fb che si chiama terapiadomiciliarecovid19, ove possono postare solo ammalati, loro parenti e medici, ove i medici del gruppo la sconsigliano caldamente. Io ho deciso che se mai mi ammalerò oltre ovviamente a fare quello che si deve fare con la ASST, chiederò un consiglio anche qui.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ricerche su RNA messaggero si fanno da decenni nel campo oncologico. RNA messaggero trascrive le informazioni del DNA del virus in modo che la cellula possa fabbricare una parte del virus e di conseguenza di far partire la risposta immunitaria. RNA messaggero inoculato non entra nel DNA del paziente .


Sì, le ricerche ci sono da anni...
Però il vaccino a mRNA per il tumore non è proprio una realtà....



Pincopallista ha detto:


> In merito alla Tachipirina, sono iscritto su un gruppo di Fb che si chiama terapiadomiciliarecovid19, ove possono postare solo ammalati, loro parenti e medici, ove i medici del gruppo la sconsigliano caldamente. Io ho deciso che se mai mi ammalerò oltre ovviamente a fare quello che si deve fare con la ASST, chiederò un consiglio anche qui.


Sì, sono iscritto anch'io.



Lara3 ha detto:


> Sento spesso parole come “ ho perso la libertà “,”arresti domiciliari “...
> Ma è come lamentarsi perché piove e non ci si può andare al mare.
> Ma non è la colpa ne di Pinco e nemmeno di qualcun’altro di noi.
> Perché questi lamenti ?
> Posso capire che non sia facile, ma questo continuo lamentarsi di qualcosa che per ora non è risolvibile diversamente, non so che senso abbia.


Perché sta andando per alcuni tutto in vacca.
Sia dal punto di vista economico, lavorativo che della salute psichica.
L'Italia è divisa in due: c'è chi sta ricavando grandi vantaggi, c'é chi è nella merda.
C'è chi ha avuto la vita cambiata in tutto, chi neppure se ne è accorto.
Dipende. 
Come ogni cosa.
Quindi chi si lamenta è probabilmente nella merda o sente che ci sta arrivando.
Gli altri stanno come prima o anche meglio.



Pincopallista ha detto:


> Uno dei miei ha dovuto mettere gli occhiali recentemente.
> L’oculista ci ha spiegato che sta rilevando tanti casi simili in Più rispetto all’epoca pre covid.
> 
> e non penso sia a causa della eccessiva masturbazione Bensì piuttosto della dad.


Il nostro oculista ha detto che ha avuto un'impennata di casi di peggioramento della miopia anche in pazienti adulti, in cui dovrebbe essere stabilizzata. Una cosa mai vista in tutta la sua carriera.
Ormai è un'evidenza che Dad e Smartworking peggiorano la miopia.
Mia figlia è arrivata a 7 diottrie.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Mentre gli impiegati non hanno problemi.


Li hanno.
Noi abbiamo la visita oculistica puntuale, obbligatoria, proprio per questo.
La miopia cresce con luce artificiale e vista prolungata a distanza ravvicinata.
Attualmente mia figlia prende degli integratori prescritti dal medico che l'ha visitata proprio per limitare i danni della DAD.
Detto da un medico, eh.



Brunetta ha detto:


> “L’oculista ci ha spiegato che sta rilevando tanti casi simili in Più rispetto all’epoca pre covid.”
> L’osservazione di più casi fatta da un oculista sarebbe una cosa scientifica?


Sì.
Ci sono studi che ovviamente i medici oculisti contemplano nella loro preparazione che evidenziano l'importanza fondamentale della luce e delle abitudini di vita per l'insorgere della miopia e per il peggioramento.
Da miope a vita ovviamente queste cose le ho sempre sentite dire da tutti gli oculisti che ho frequentato in 45 anni.
Non è una novità eh....



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si certo  non potendo più uscire , video chiamate, chat. Hanno peggiorato la situazione.


Luce artificiale.




__





						LUCE ARTIFICIALE E MIOPIA – Società Optometrica Italiana
					






					www.sopti.it


----------



## monamour (26 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non ci sono cure alternative.
> Ci sono cure, assistenza e quant'altro complementari.
> Da noi il sindaco ha fatto richiesta al Ministro per avere più medici di base: non ce ne sono a sufficienza.
> Come siamo sotto organico per le forze dell'Ordine.
> ...


il plasma è una fictions? tutti guariti


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Uscire al mio paese:
> 
> al campetto, polizia locale ti rimanda a casa per assembramenti
> oratorio, chiuso da un anno
> ...


Uscire da me.
Oratorio chiuso.
Campi da calcetto chiusi.
Centri commerciali chiusi.
Resta il parco. Un misero parchetto per 80.000 persone.
Sono tutti lì. Ogni tanto passano i Carabinieri, sobillati dai cittadini che pubblicano foto su FB dei ragazzi al parco che giocano a pallone.
Da noi hanno nastrato anche i giochi dei bambini..
Purtroppo chi non esce ha spesso dei sintomi depressivi.
I ragazzi che vedo in giro sono quelli che da noi si chiamano tamarri.
Io li vedo molto sani. Fanno quel che cazzo vogliono, senza mascherina, tutti ammassati, giocano a calcio, si fanno canne etc.
Gli altri sono come mia figlia.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Uscire da me.
> Oratorio chiuso.
> Campi da calcetto chiusi.
> Centri commerciali chiusi.
> ...


Siamo messi uguali in quanto a centri di aggregazione giovanile.
Ieri pomeriggio ero a Peschiera Borromeo per lavoro ed ho visto proprio le situazioni che hai descritto.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> il plasma è una fictions? tutti guariti


Quello fa parte delle cure ospedaliere, insieme alle monoclonali e a tante altre cose utilizzate in altri stati.
Ricordiamoci di una cosa.
Da anni si diceva già che la Sanità aveva dei forti vincoli di business, ovvero che si davano spazio ad alcuni settori piuttosto che ad altri perché più remunerativi. 
Le scelte non sono sempre di rigore sanitario.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Siamo messi uguali in quanto a centri di aggregazione giovanile.
> Ieri pomeriggio ero a Peschiera Borromeo per lavoro ed ho visto proprio le situazioni che hai descritto.


L'Hinterland è così. Io poi sono nel quartiere popolare...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Uscire da me.
> Oratorio chiuso.
> Campi da calcetto chiusi.
> Centri commerciali chiusi.
> ...


Idem....stessa situazione...identica...
Tamarri...o teppa solo quelli sono in giro...
Hanno desistito anche i ragazzi che facevano atletica.... almeno prima ne vedevo qualcuno che ci tentava ancora di allenarsi....adesso il nulla...


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciaooooooo.
> La questione del "golpe" ultimamente sta diventando una faccenda centrale del dibattito perchè nonostante sia considerata peregrina dai più, continuamente si ha a che fare con affermazioni estemporanee del contrario sui media e sui social.
> Personalmente credo che la fiducia nella sfiducia sia in effetti una cieca fiducia che qualcuno sia così potente e così in gamba da poter organizzare cose indicibili. (Scusa il gioco di parole, non so se si capisce...).
> E' una forma cieca di fiducia nelle capacità umane insomma. (Per quanto bieche).
> ...


Mettiamola così.
In qualsiasi situazione  c'è chi ne trae vantaggio e chi perde.
Chi ne trae vantaggio ovviamente non ha alcun interesse a perdere le posizioni acquisite.
Il golpe lo vedo come un estremismo, esattamente come trovo estremista la posizione di chi vede solo un interesse sanitario in tutta la gestione.
C'è tanta, tanta politica, a livello mondiale, un fronteggiarsi di imperi economici, di multinazionali aventi interessi globali.
Togliendo tutto il folklore del complottismo estremo, mi preme ricordare che tanta gente ha interesse affinché questa situazione duri a lungo.
Anche nelle guerre c'è chi muore o perde tutto e chi accumula ricchezza.
Altrimenti il mondo sarebbe sempre stato in pace.
Chi sta accumulando ricchezza ora non ha alcun interesse a terminare la faccenda per salvare i ristoranti, le palestre e le vacanze degli italiani, o i vecchietti nelle RSA. A questo dovrebbe pensarci la politica, perché si tratta pur sempre di elettorato...


----------



## spleen (26 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mettiamola così.
> In qualsiasi situazione  c'è chi ne trae vantaggio e chi perde.
> Chi ne trae vantaggio ovviamente non ha alcun interesse a perdere le posizioni acquisite.
> Il golpe lo vedo come un estremismo, esattamente come trovo estremista la posizione di chi vede solo un interesse sanitario in tutta la gestione.
> ...


Infatti. Di solito tenderei ad escludere che ci siano disegni occulti dietro le cose, semplicemente perchè per realizzare dei "disegni" servono capacità ed organizzazioni granitiche e di una complessità che non è alla portata di sicuro della classe politica o economica mondiale.
Diverso è il discorso degli interessi dell' economia e della politica. Questi sì sono alla portata e più o meno evidenti. Ed è di questi che bisognerebbe discutere con cognizione di causa, renderli palesi e di pubblico dominio.
Una cosa che di solito i complottisti non considerano è che il loro atteggiamento non serve nella sostanza a niente, è solo distruttivo, sterile, il più delle volte serve a trovare capri espiatori, individuali o intere categorie.
Penso che forse (forse) è più comodo battersi per sterili fini, per quanto inutili, che non impegnarsi con serietà per disvelare e mettere in discussione veramente la sostanza delle cose.
Una volta questo era partecipazione politica, ho vissuto abbastanza per vederla.


----------



## perplesso (26 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> 1 euro di stringhe, 10 (?) di consegna.
> Sto aspettando la riapertura dei negozi.
> Perché devo far guadagnare solo Amazon?


se mi dici che stringhe vuoi, te le prendo io in merceria e con 2,80 euro di Posta1 ti togli il pensiero


----------



## Vera (26 Marzo 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> se mi dici che stringhe vuoi, te le prendo io in merceria e con 2,80 euro di Posta1 ti togli il pensiero


Ma i negozi di articoli sportivi da voi non esistono?


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Marzo 2021)

Il Decathlon di Segrate in settimana è aperto, penso abbiano anche le stringhe.
Si può uscire dal comune se si dimostra che nel proprio non si reperisce quel prodotto.
Da me ad esempio c’è il tabaccaio chiuso (non per covid), ma i fumatori possono spostarsi nel comune a fianco.
Se vale per il tabacco vale anche per le stringhe.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti. Di solito tenderei ad escludere che ci siano disegni occulti dietro le cose, semplicemente perchè per realizzare dei "disegni" servono capacità ed organizzazioni granitiche e di una complessità che non è alla portata di sicuro della classe politica o economica mondiale.
> Diverso è il discorso degli interessi dell' economia e della politica. Questi sì sono alla portata e più o meno evidenti. Ed è di questi che bisognerebbe discutere con cognizione di causa, renderli palesi e di pubblico dominio.
> Una cosa che di solito i complottisti non considerano è che il loro atteggiamento non serve nella sostanza a niente, è solo distruttivo, sterile, il più delle volte serve a trovare capri espiatori, individuali o intere categorie.
> Penso che forse (forse) è più comodo battersi per sterili fini, per quanto inutili, che non impegnarsi con serietà per disvelare e mettere in discussione veramente la sostanza delle cose.
> Una volta questo era partecipazione politica, ho vissuto abbastanza per vederla.


No Vax e Pro Vax, per dire, sono la stessa espressione di estremismo. In ogni situazione si fa ricorso a un'analisi che, di solito, non è mai foriera di fanatismi, ma di valutazioni.
Io da un po' avverto sul fatto che questo stato di cose deve avere un termine: siamo in una condizione di regime la cui unica giustificazione è di natura sanitaria, pertanto deve avere un termine e si deve fare il possibile perché venga assolutamente anticipato.
Inoltre la comunicazione deve essere trasparente.
Non sono assolutamente convinto che questo stia accadendo.
Questo perché vi è sempre comunque chi tende ad approfittarsi di questo stato di cose.
Anche nel piccolo: bar che vengono denunciati dal bar concorrente per il non rispetto delle regole... Succede, eh.



Pincopallista ha detto:


> Il Decathlon di Segrate in settimana è aperto, penso abbiano anche le *stringhe*.
> Si può uscire dal comune se si dimostra che nel proprio non si reperisce quel prodotto.
> Da me ad esempio c’è il tabaccaio chiuso (non per covid), ma i fumatori possono spostarsi nel comune a fianco.
> Se vale per il tabacco vale anche per le stringhe.


Per calzature sportive, temo.
Comunque grazie al cambio di stagione ho disponibili altre paia di scarpe.
Sto accantonando: quello da far risuolare, quello che ha bisogno di stringhe etc.



Vera ha detto:


> Ma i negozi di articoli sportivi da voi non esistono?


Vendono stringhe per Brogues?


----------



## Vera (26 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Vendono stringhe per Brogues?


Metterai altre scarpe, Danny. Pazienza.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Metterai altre scarpe, Danny. Pazienza.


Sono sei mesi che pazientiamo, eh.
La Lombardia tra zona rossa e arancione è da ottobre che va così e non si vede la fine.
Tranne uno spiraglio di gialla in cui ho rivisto i miei amici e abbiamo fatto una festa.
Illegale, si intende.
Nel frattempo il mio calzolaio, l'edicola e quasi tutti i negozi che ho attorno sono falliti. Chiusi.
La mia insegnante di canto sono mesi che non riceve lo stipendio.
Lo studio è lì lì per fallire.
Mia moglie lavora la metà.
E il mio vicino barista 40enne dell'ospedale è stato vaccinato due mesi fa.
Perché i bar degli ospedali hanno pure i tavolini al chiuso, eh.


----------



## monamour (26 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sono sei mesi che pazientiamo, eh.
> La Lombardia tra zona rossa e arancione è da ottobre che va così e non si vede la fine.
> Tranne uno spiraglio di gialla in cui ho rivisto i miei amici e abbiamo fatto una festa.
> Illegale, si intende.
> ...


andra' tutto bene? ci hanno fregati alla grande


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> andra' tutto bene? ci hanno fregati alla grande


Non tutti.
Una certa parte della popolazione lo è.
Per altri va alla grande.
Guarda che fare smartworking alla cazzo in una seconda casa in un posto figo, cosa possibile, è veramente cosa diversa dall'avere un'attività chiusa da mesi o stare in un appartamento del cavolo nella periferia triste o senza un lavoro.
Tutto dipende.


----------



## monamour (26 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non tutti.
> Una certa parte della popolazione lo è.
> Per altri va alla grande.
> Guarda che fare smartworking alla cazzo in una seconda casa in un posto figo, cosa possibile, è veramente cosa diversa dall'avere un'attività chiusa da mesi o stare in un appartamento del cavolo nella periferia triste o senza un lavoro.
> Tutto dipende.


certo ma i furbetti delle Pa non sanno che se la gente non lavora non entrano tasse e lo stipendio vacilla?
se continua tra 2 anni crolla l'intero sistema,a parte quello politico militare,è sovvenzionato dai golpisti della UE,OMS per la precisione


----------



## Vera (26 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sono sei mesi che pazientiamo, eh.
> La Lombardia tra zona rossa e arancione è da ottobre che va così e non si vede la fine.
> Tranne uno spiraglio di gialla in cui ho rivisto i miei amici e abbiamo fatto una festa.
> Illegale, si intende.
> ...


Io parlavo delle stringhe. Del resto mi sono rotta i coglioni.


----------



## perplesso (26 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma i negozi di articoli sportivi da voi non esistono?


qui hanno chiuso almeno 2 storici nel giro di un paio d'anni.   credo ne sia rimasto solo uno ben organizzato


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Io parlavo delle stringhe. Del resto mi sono rotta i coglioni.


Sì. Diciamo che la questione stringhe è solo un esempio per evidenziare come si sono complicate le cose più banali.
Dopodiché io sopravvivo con le altre scarpe nel ripostiglio.
Il mio calzolaio, a 300 metri da casa, da cui mi servivo a piedi, no, ha chiuso.
E mi dispiace.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> No Vax e Pro Vax, per dire, sono la stessa espressione di estremismo. In ogni situazione si fa ricorso a un'analisi che, di solito, non è mai foriera di fanatismi, ma di valutazioni.
> Io da un po' avverto sul fatto che questo stato di cose deve avere un termine: siamo in una condizione di regime la cui unica giustificazione è di natura sanitaria, pertanto deve avere un termine e si deve fare il possibile perché venga assolutamente anticipato.
> Inoltre la comunicazione deve essere trasparente.
> Non sono assolutamente convinto che questo stia accadendo.
> ...


No, le stringhe non si trovano più da nessuna parte.
Le hanno eliminate dal commercio per alto rischio di suicidio.... con i tempi che corrono


----------



## ologramma (26 Marzo 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> qui hanno chiuso almeno 2 storici nel giro di un paio d'anni.   credo ne sia rimasto solo uno ben organizzato


se vedessi il mio paese prima avevano chiuso molti negozi ora  ci sarà l'ecatombe rimarranno solo  quelli di proprietà , però i supermercati prolificano  ne hanno aperto un altro  , tanto magna attira sempre


----------



## ologramma (26 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> certo ma i furbetti delle Pa non sanno che se la gente non lavora non entrano tasse e lo stipendio vacilla?
> se continua tra 2 anni crolla l'intero sistema,a parte quello politico militare,è sovvenzionato dai golpisti della UE,OMS per la precisione


mio amore  mi deludi ti facevo propositiva  ed invece sei sfascista , sì non ho detto quell'altra  eh


----------



## monamour (26 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> mio amore  mi deludi ti facevo propositiva  ed invece sei sfascista , sì non ho detto quell'altra  eh


amore...allora dovremo continuare a trovarci sul forum...


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sono sei mesi che pazientiamo, eh.
> La Lombardia tra zona rossa e arancione è da ottobre che va così e non si vede la fine.
> Tranne uno spiraglio di gialla in cui ho rivisto i miei amici e abbiamo fatto una festa.
> Illegale, si intende.
> ...


È da tutto (TUTTO) il mese di febbraio che sto evitando (evitando, sì, fatica inutile!) di mandare via curricula. Prima due belle settimane col figlio a casa anche se non in quarantena (perché in quarantena ci erano finite tutte le maestre), tornato tipo 4 giorni (4 giorni) all'asilo il figlio, e poi stavolta a casa in quarantena (contatto diretto, comunicato la mezzanotte del giorno prima). A quarantena quasi finita, voilà la chiusura di asili e scuole. Ultimo colloquio fatto? Avvocato, Lei interessa (eccerto, un avvocato con esperienza al costo di un neoabilitato interessa eccome ), qui iniziamo a lavorare (come il 90% dei posti eh ) alle 8.30 del mattino, e finiamo alle 20.30. A questi orari avrei dovuto calcolare quasi un'ora di tragitto all'andata e un'ora al ritorno. Quindi babysitter dalle 7.30 alle 21.30, per rigirarmi in tasca meno di 1k euro al mese (le p.iva dimezzano e non conoscono previdenze pagate), che non sarebbero nemmeno bastate per la tata. A tacere che non avrei nemmeno più visto mio figlio sveglio. È una vergogna, altro che covid.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> È da tutto (TUTTO) il mese di febbraio che sto evitando (evitando, sì, fatica inutile!) di mandare via curricula. Prima due belle settimane col figlio a casa anche se non in quarantena (perché in quarantena ci erano finite tutte le maestre), tornato tipo 4 giorni (4 giorni) all'asilo il figlio, e poi stavolta a casa in quarantena (contatto diretto, comunicato la mezzanotte del giorno prima). A quarantena quasi finita, voilà la chiusura di asili e scuole. Ultimo colloquio fatto? Avvocato, Lei interessa (eccerto, un avvocato con esperienza al costo di un neoabilitato interessa eccome ), qui iniziamo a lavorare (come il 90% dei posti eh ) alle 8.30 del mattino, e finiamo alle 20.30. A questi orari avrei dovuto calcolare quasi un'ora di tragitto all'andata e un'ora al ritorno. Quindi babysitter dalle 7.30 alle 21.30, per rigirarmi in tasca meno di 1k euro al mese (le p.iva dimezzano e non conoscono previdenze pagate), che non sarebbero nemmeno bastate per la tata. A tacere che non avrei nemmeno più visto mio figlio sveglio. È una vergogna, altro che covid.


Dieci ore sono una vergogna


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dieci ore sono una vergogna


Io non credo siano una vergogna se pagate giustamente 
Ho un ‘idea del lavoro un po’ diversa 
Ho regalato ore e ore alla mia azienda perché il lavoro mi appassionava e volevo imparare e crescere. 
Certo lo puoi fare se hai un aiuto con  i figli o se non sei sposata. Ma non colgo la vergogna se retribuita in modo corretto. 
Certo che il lavoro su misura non l’hanno ancora inventato.
In questo caso la paga non giustifica ne ore ne il non vedere un figlio.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non credo siano una vergogna se pagate giustamente
> Ho un ‘idea del lavoro un po’ diversa
> Ho regalato ore e ore alla mia azienda perché il lavoro mi appassionava e volevo imparare e crescere.
> Certo lo puoi fare se hai un aiuto con  i figli o se non sei sposata. Ma non colgo la vergogna se retribuita in modo corretto.
> ...


Episodicamente può succedere in qualsiasi tipo di lavoro.
Preventivare un costante orario di lavoro che lascia solo il tempo per dormire è vergognoso.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Episodicamente può succedere in qualsiasi tipo di lavoro.
> Preventivare un costante orario di lavoro che lascia solo il tempo per dormire è vergognoso.


Ribadisco dipende dal lavoro dalla remunerazione e da cosa ci si aspetta


----------



## Lara3 (27 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ribadisco dipende dal lavoro dalla remunerazione e da cosa ci si aspetta


Tutto è relativo; tu cosa intendi per “ pagate giustamente “ ? Un esempio concreto di una professione ( inizio o fine carriera) e lo stipendio adeguato per fare 10 ore al giorno, non sporadicamente, ma tutti i giorni.


----------



## Carola (27 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> carissimo se non vedi quello che succede a livello planetario,fame,disoccupazione,imposizioni restrittive della libertà sempre piu pressanti,credi che un influenza che uccide anziani e malati sopra gli 80 anni basti a giustificarla?
> la quarantena dura 2 settimane,è piu di un anno....basta stronzate...ci sono decine di cure preventive ma vogliono solo il vaccino....


dovresti farti un gironel reparto di mio zio responsabile di uno degli ospedali più imp qui
O anche solo farti raccontare se sono "solo" 80Enni e malati che poi anche se fosse cosa facciamo lasciamo morire i più deboli ?
Bel modo di ragionare torna a fare gli occhi dolci al vicino meglio


----------



## Carola (27 Marzo 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non tutti.
> Una certa parte della popolazione lo è.
> Per altri va alla grande.
> Guarda che fare smartworking alla cazzo in una seconda casa in un posto figo, cosa possibile, è veramente cosa diversa dall'avere un'attività chiusa da mesi o stare in un appartamento del cavolo nella periferia triste o senza un lavoro.
> Tutto dipende.


concordo


----------



## Vera (27 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non credo siano una vergogna se pagate giustamente
> Ho un ‘idea del lavoro un po’ diversa
> Ho regalato ore e ore alla mia azienda perché il lavoro mi appassionava e volevo imparare e crescere.
> Certo lo puoi fare se hai un aiuto con  i figli o se non sei sposata. Ma non colgo la vergogna se retribuita in modo corretto.
> ...


Io sono abbastanza d'accordo. Aggiungo anche che, soprattutto inizialmente, bisogna preventivare i sacrifici. Trovare un lavoro che possa conciliare un po' tutto è difficile.


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dieci ore sono una vergogna


Sono di più. Mica si fanno due ore di pausa pranzo eh


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Io sono abbastanza d'accordo. Aggiungo anche che, soprattutto inizialmente, bisogna preventivare i sacrifici. Trovare un lavoro che possa conciliare un po' tutto è difficile.


Sacrifici sì. L'impossibile no. Se devo farmi un mazzo tanto, dopo 15 anni di lavoro, per rimetterci soldi e non riuscire a vedere mio figlio (non necessariamente in quest'ordine) lascio perdere. Costretta ad aspettare un compenso di almeno 3k euro al mese (significa che me ne restano in tasca la metà) e a contrattare un forfait con la babysitter in modo da non perderci.... troppo. Altrimenti che lavoro a fare? Non vedo mio figlio per cosa? Peccato che chi ci governa queste cose non le calcoli proprio. Eh, ma già, gli avvocati sono liberi professionisti, per giunta tutti ricchi , cosa importa se poi di fatto a un misero collaboratore (i più) non è nemmeno consentito di lavorare in smart working? Che poi facilissimo, con un figlio di sei anni 
Non mi dovrebbero nemmeno licenziare: basta un arrivederci e grazie


----------



## Vera (27 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sacrifici sì. L'impossibile no. Se devo farmi un mazzo tanto, dopo 15 anni di lavoro, per rimetterci soldi e non riuscire a vedere mio figlio (non necessariamente in quest'ordine) lascio perdere. Costretta ad aspettare un compenso di almeno 3k euro al mese (significa che me ne restano in tasca la metà) e a contrattare un forfait con la babysitter in modo da non perderci.... troppo. Altrimenti che lavoro a fare? Non vedo mio figlio per cosa? Peccato che chi ci governa queste cose non le calcoli proprio. Eh, ma già, gli avvocati sono liberi professionisti, per giunta tutti ricchi , cosa importa se poi di fatto a un misero collaboratore (i più) non è nemmeno consentito di lavorare in smart working? Che poi facilissimo, con un figlio di sei anni
> Non mi dovrebbero nemmeno licenziare: basta un arrivederci e grazie


Tralasciando i problemi di quarantena, tuo figlio frequenta la scuola a tempo pieno? Se è così la baby sitter servirebbe per molte meno ore.


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Tralasciando i problemi di quarantena, tuo figlio frequenta la scuola a tempo pieno? Se è così la baby sitter servirebbe per molte meno ore.


Certo. Fino alle 16.00 (e sarà così anche per la scuola, in teoria, se e quando si degneranno di riaprirle).


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Marzo 2021)

È uno di quelli a cui ti ho segnalata io?


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> È uno di quelli a cui ti ho segnalata io?


No


----------



## Vera (27 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Certo. Fino alle 16.00 (e sarà così anche per la scuola, in teoria, se e quando si degneranno di riaprirle).


Fino alla prima media dovrebbero riaprirle dopo Pasqua, se tutto va bene.


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Fino alla prima media dovrebbero riaprirle dopo Pasqua, se tutto va bene.


Io ho altre notizie da un'amica che lavora alla Regione, ma a questo punto spero.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono di più. Mica si fanno due ore di pausa pranzo eh


Sono calcolate le pause pipì e per bere e per soffiarsi


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono calcolate le pause pipì e per bere e per soffiarsi



Anche un impiegato a 8 ore comunque fa tutta questa roba 
Ridiamo che è meglio, è un periodo in cui mi rendo conto che è meglio non pensarci troppo,  che tanto oramai il futuro è pigliare qualche lavoro random tra una chiusura per quarantena e una serrata delle scuole. Non c'è più nulla di programmabile, da un anno a questa parte e per quanto ancora non si sa.


----------



## perplesso (27 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dieci ore sono una vergogna


10 ore sono normali per uno studio avviato.   il punto per Foglia è che se ci mette 2 o più ore tra andare e tornare, dovendosi gestire il figlio da sola, diventa ingestibile.   o cambia casa e va a stare vicino allo studio, tanto da poterci andare a piedi e quindi azzerare il costo del tragitto, oppure fava.

Oppure diventa lesbica e si fidanza con una babysitter.


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> 10 ore sono normali per uno studio avviato.   il punto per Foglia è che se ci mette 2 o più ore tra andare e tornare, dovendosi gestire il figlio da sola, diventa ingestibile.   o cambia casa e va a stare vicino allo studio, tanto da poterci andare a piedi e quindi azzerare il costo del tragitto, oppure fava.
> 
> Oppure diventa lesbica e si fidanza con una babysitter.


Considerato che gli studi stanno in milano centro, con ciò che costa lì una casa, direi di no. Quanto alla seconda soluzione ehm.... grazie comunque


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2021)

Ragazzi.... La realtà è che al momento non mi posso nemmeno permettere di lavorare. A meno di non trovare un lavoro pagato oltre la media. E con le porcherie con cui ci stanno governando non so nemmeno quando potrò fare una previsione lavorativa minimamente attendibile. Perché gli avvocati collaboratori mica lavorano a singhiozzo. Cioè: si, ma quando non lavori non è certo perché sei in cassa integrazione, o che altro. Sei libero di restare disoccupato, in altre parole, nessuna tutela (sembra un paradosso). Altro che lavoro in smart working, gli studi ti vogliono bello in presenza .
E però bambini a casa, scuola da remoto.... Proprio i migliori complimenti da parte mia a chi ci governa! E tutto questo da oltre un anno, eh!!!!
Non oso nemmeno pensare al primo anno di scuola di mio figlio fatto in dad. A volte (sognando ) spero che almeno l'anno prossimo si rendano conto che nemmeno i bambini possono continuare così.


----------



## monamour (27 Marzo 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> dovresti farti un gironel reparto di mio zio responsabile di uno degli ospedali più imp qui
> O anche solo farti raccontare se sono "solo" 80Enni e malati che poi anche se fosse cosa facciamo lasciamo morire i più deboli ?
> Bel modo di ragionare torna a fare gli occhi dolci al vicino meglio


gli 80enni non morirebbero piu',ma che gli avete promesso la vita eterna?


----------



## Carola (27 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> gli 80enni non morirebbero piu',ma che gli avete promesso la vita eterna?


ma cosa c entra la vita eterna
Allora anche gli oncologici non proteggiamoli tanto si sa che potrebbero morire o quelli in attesa di trapianto insomma una sorta di selezione naturale . Fosse tua madre ? Tuo figlio ? Il toy boy?


----------



## monamour (27 Marzo 2021)

ma di quelli che muoiono dopo il vaccino che ne pensate? erano troppo tesi o c'è un nesso.?..









						Paralizzata dopo il vaccino, insegnante ricoverata a Vibo Valentia • Imola Oggi
					

Una insegnante, residente nel Vibonese, è rimasta paralizzata dal collo in giù in seguito alla somministrazione del vaccino Astrazeneca



					www.imolaoggi.it
				



questa si è salvata









						Palermo: insegnante in rianimazione dopo il vaccino • Imola Oggi
					

Un’insegnante di 46 anni ricoverata nel reparto di Rianimazione del Policlinico di Palermo in gravi condizioni



					www.imolaoggi.it


----------



## ologramma (27 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> Palermo: insegnante in rianimazione dopo il vaccino • Imola Oggi
> 
> 
> Un’insegnante di 46 anni ricoverata nel reparto di Rianimazione del Policlinico di Palermo in gravi condizioni
> ...


io ho disdetto il vaccino astrozeneca e faro il Pfizer , risparmio anche tempo prima maggio e richiamo luglio ora aprile e maggio e ho finito.
Se leggi i giornali ci sono anche di tutte l'età che stanno morendo per il covid quindi nessuno è al sicuro  mio amore ,


----------



## monamour (27 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> io ho disdetto il vaccino astrozeneca e faro il Pfizer , risparmio anche tempo prima maggio e richiamo luglio ora aprile e maggio e ho finito.
> Se leggi i giornali ci sono anche di tutte l'età che stanno morendo per il covid quindi nessuno è al sicuro  mio amore ,


certo solo di covid si muore,pero' se crepi dopo il vaccino non c'è nesso,se crepi prima è perche non avevi fatto il vaccino,ma quando cazzo ti svegli
...



Carola ha detto:


> ma cosa c entra la vita eterna
> Allora anche gli oncologici non proteggiamoli tanto si sa che potrebbero morire o quelli in attesa di trapianto insomma una sorta di selezione naturale . Fosse tua madre ? Tuo figlio ? Il toy boy?


ma basta co ste storie,pensate a vivere che se devi crepare non ti salva nessuno,bigotti...........



Carola ha detto:


> ma cosa c entra la vita eterna
> Allora anche gli oncologici non proteggiamoli tanto si sa che potrebbero morire o quelli in attesa di trapianto insomma una sorta di selezione naturale . Fosse tua madre ? Tuo figlio ? Il toy boy?


toy boy,non sai nemmeno cosa significa...siete tutte chiacchiere e distintivo....


----------



## Martes (27 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> toy boy,non sai nemmeno cosa significa...siete tutte chiacchiere e distintivo....


Hei che succede? L'ingegnere aerospaziale ti ha dato il 2 di picche?


----------



## ologramma (27 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> certo solo di covid si muore,pero' se crepi dopo il vaccino non c'è nesso,se crepi prima è perche non avevi fatto il vaccino,ma quando cazzo ti svegli
> ...


so sveglio dalle 4 di stamattina , prima di cianciare , scusa il termine ,vediamo a che è dovuto  questi giorni ho visto persone conosciute  che non avevano  niente e sono morte , pensavano  covid invece infarto secco , vaccini fatti in precedenza


----------



## monamour (27 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Hei che succede? L'ingegnere aerospaziale ti ha dato il 2 di picche?


mi sono rotta le balle a leggere sul forum di famiglia cristiana,manco zia Sally vi sopporterebbe...


----------



## ologramma (27 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> ma basta co ste storie,pensate a vivere che se devi crepare non ti salva nessuno,bigotti...........


vedo che sei entrata incazzata


----------



## monamour (27 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> so sveglio dalle 4 di stamattina , prima di cianciare , scusa il termine ,vediamo a che è dovuto  questi giorni ho visto persone conosciute  che non avevano  niente e sono morte , pensavano  covid invece infarto secco , vaccini fatti in precedenza


si muore da millenni,vai a dormire e non ti svegli,ma te dormi poco,auguri


----------



## monamour (27 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedo che sei entrata incazzata


se non mi bannano adesso non succede piu',visto che non posso cancellarmi,saro' la mosca nel vostro piatto....


----------



## ologramma (27 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> si muore da millenni,vai a dormire e non ti svegli,ma te dormi poco,auguri


dormo il giusto non so se le fai tu sette otto ore di sonno, sei per caso di quelli che dicono che le morti sono gonfiate per il covid? vedi che l'altro hanno i morti normali sono stati in italia quasi 700 mila più quelli di covid , l'anno prima  circa 100 mila in meno numero più o meno


----------



## ologramma (27 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> se non mi bannano adesso non succede piu',visto che non posso cancellarmi,saro' la mosca nel vostro piatto....


qui non bannano per così poco , ci sono state qui anche fior di lite da far scintille le tue sono brezze del vento


----------



## monamour (27 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> dormo il giusto non so se le fai tu sette otto ore di sonno, sei per caso di quelli che dicono che le morti sono gonfiate per il covid? vedi che l'altro hanno i morti normali sono stati in italia quasi 700 mila più quelli di covid , l'anno prima  circa 100 mila in meno numero più o meno


che sono stati gonfiati lo hanno detto parecchi medici,basta un raffreddore o sbattere la testa per strada,l'affogato col tampone post mortem positivo lo ricordi?


----------



## monamour (27 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> qui non bannano per così poco , ci sono state qui anche fior di lite da far scintille le tue sono brezze del vento


grazie,mi impegnero' al massimo....co ste gattemorte e sti mezzi impotenti


----------



## ologramma (27 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> che sono stati gonfiati lo hanno detto parecchi medici,basta un raffreddore o sbattere la testa per strada,l'affogato col tampone post mortem positivo lo ricordi?


errore  , il covid ha contribuito a far morire gente già in precarie situazioni di salute  , sarebbero sempre morte  ma non nell'immediato, ho amici e conoscenti e parenti che sono morti


----------



## monamour (27 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> errore  , il covid ha contribuito a far morire gente già in precarie situazioni di salute  , sarebbero sempre morte  ma non nell'immediato, ho amici e conoscenti e parenti che sono morti


si anche poro nonno è morto,ma non ha rotto il cazzo come voi....


----------



## ologramma (27 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> grazie,mi impegnero' al massimo....co ste gattemorte e sti mezzi impotenti


eccallà  ce risiasamo ,  lo vedi che sei incazzata , ma sei sicura di quelli che dici?


----------



## ologramma (27 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> si anche poro nonno è morto,ma non ha rotto il cazzo come voi....


stasera bimba sei un po acidina  meglio che non rispondo più  s eno mi mandi pure a quel paese , ma tanto io non ci vadooooooo


----------



## monamour (27 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> stasera bimba sei un po acidina  meglio che non rispondo più  s eno mi mandi pure a quel paese , ma tanto io non ci vadooooooo


vai a dormire dai,magari ti risvegli riposato da un'altra parte,scherzi a parte,l'unico vaccino da prendere in considerazione è lo sputnik,perchè lo ostacolano?solo per soldi,non ci credo...secondo me è pulito


----------



## ologramma (27 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> vai a dormire dai,magari ti risvegli riposato da un'altra parte,scherzi a parte,l'unico vaccino da prendere in considerazione è lo sputnik,perchè lo ostacolano?solo per soldi,non ci credo...secondo me è pulito


sai perchè non lo prendono perchè facendo parte dell'europa dobbiamo aspettare il loro visto , ma i russi non hanno ancora consegnato i documenti delle loro prove.Pens aputin non ha detto che tipo si è fatto è un segreto


----------



## monamour (27 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai perchè non lo prendono perchè facendo parte dell'europa dobbiamo aspettare il loro visto , ma i russi non hanno ancora consegnato i documenti delle loro prove.Pens aputin non ha detto che tipo si è fatto è un segreto


gli altri cosa hanno consegnato gli studi di previsione,non è un vaccino è un farmaco sperimentale,cerca la differenza...è vietato per convenzione internazionale....non possiamo fare le cavie,aspetta..voi si...


----------



## ologramma (27 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> gli altri cosa hanno consegnato gli studi di previsione,non è un vaccino è un farmaco sperimentale,cerca la differenza...è vietato per convenzione internazionale....non possiamo fare le cavie,aspetta..voi si...


penso che anche tu hai quei segnetti al braccio rotondi che sono serviti   per debellare il vaiolo ?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> mi sono rotta le balle a leggere sul forum di famiglia cristiana,manco zia Sally vi sopporterebbe...


Te l’ha prescritto il medico di leggere ?


----------



## monamour (27 Marzo 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> penso che anche tu hai quei segnetti al braccio rotondi che sono serviti   per debellare il vaiolo ?


una volta si facevano si e no 5 vaccini durante la vita,adesso ne vogliono fare 30-40......


----------



## monamour (27 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Te l’ha prescritto il medico di leggere ?


si mi ha detto o ti vaccini o ti iscrivi a tradimento .net,quasi quasi mi vaccino


----------



## ologramma (27 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> una volta si facevano si e no 5 vaccini durante la vita,adesso ne vogliono fare 30-40......


ne sanno qualcosa i miei nipotini , il piccolo mi ha detto nonno il dottore mi ha fatto male  , pero vedi l'altro ann oha avuto due bronchiti  e non uscito di casa da prima de covid e  solo a giugno


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> si mi ha detto o ti vaccini o ti iscrivi a tradimento .net,quasi quasi mi vaccino


O matta non farlo, resta iscritta qui, rischi meno

Guarda che la gente muore eh? 

Oggi ne sono morti 350, ma mica lo dicono che 348 si erano Vaccinati 5 giorni fa

Questo è un reggime


----------



## monamour (27 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> O matta non farlo, resta iscritta qui, rischi meno
> 
> Guarda che la gente muore eh?
> 
> ...


morti di che,di vecchiaia?si muore......


----------



## monamour (27 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> O matta non farlo, resta iscritta qui, rischi meno
> 
> Guarda che la gente muore eh?
> 
> ...











						Coronavirus, l'accusa di Paolo Becchi: "500 morti al giorno? Dati fasulli, ecco come gonfiano il numero di decessi"
					

I 400 a 500 morti Covid al giorno che tutti pensano siano dei morti in più del normale, sono fasulli. Sono usciti i dati settimanali di mortali...




					www.liberoquotidiano.it
				



il coraggio di dire la verità...smentisci per sentito dire adesso....


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> Coronavirus, l'accusa di Paolo Becchi: "500 morti al giorno? Dati fasulli, ecco come gonfiano il numero di decessi"
> 
> 
> I 400 a 500 morti Covid al giorno che tutti pensano siano dei morti in più del normale, sono fasulli. Sono usciti i dati settimanali di mortali...
> ...


Ma te di preciso cosa vorresti sentirti dire?

Che è tutto un gioco?

Fammi capire : un bel giorno in Cina chiudono una città da 10 milioni di persone.. Tutti chiusi come topi

Noi si guarda e si dice: ooh guarda ganzi i cinesi, si prova anche noi?

Conte chiama la Merkel e gli fa:
Oh Angela.. Ma hai visto che gioco ganzo che hanno fatto in Cina, dai si fa anche noi? Senti macron che ci si diverte

Poi chiamano Johnson e Johnson gli fa: oh sciabigotti io questo gioco non lo faccio, non chiudo un cazzo, ma voi siete tutti fuori di testa

E poi dopo qualche giorno richiama e fa:
"Oh ragazzi, ci ho ripensato, chiudo tutto anche io, però a una condizione, che coi vaccini l'anno prossimo arrivo prima io e voi restate indietro? Vi sta bene??"

Secondo te è andata più o meno così?

Esprimiti


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non credo siano una vergogna se pagate giustamente
> Ho un ‘idea del lavoro un po’ diversa
> Ho regalato ore e ore alla mia azienda perché il lavoro mi appassionava e volevo imparare e crescere.
> Certo lo puoi fare se hai un aiuto con  i figli o se non sei sposata. Ma non colgo la vergogna se retribuita in modo corretto.
> ...


Io lavoro tuttora ben oltre l’orario di lavoro prestabilito.
lo faccio perché mi piace.


----------



## Carola (28 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> certo solo di covid si muore,pero' se crepi dopo il vaccino non c'è nesso,se crepi prima è perche non avevi fatto il vaccino,ma quando cazzo ti svegli
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


  mi auguro davvero tu sia un fake perché se sei così come donna che pochezza "quando cazzo ti svegli crepare bigotti "ma come ti rapporti con il prossimo ?
Brutta bestia L ignoranza e purtroppo  non si sono vaccini ne mai ve be saranno


----------



## monamour (28 Marzo 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> mi auguro davvero tu sia un fake perché se sei così come donna che pochezza "quando cazzo ti svegli crepare bigotti "ma come ti rapporti con il prossimo ?
> Brutta bestia L ignoranza e purtroppo  non si sono vaccini ne mai ve be saranno


parlami dei 526 morti da vaccino in inghilterra e poi dammi del fake....commentalo per favore,è un articolo di giornale non del bar sottocasa...


----------



## monamour (28 Marzo 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> mi auguro davvero tu sia un fake perché se sei così come donna che pochezza "quando cazzo ti svegli crepare bigotti "ma come ti rapporti con il prossimo ?
> Brutta bestia L ignoranza e purtroppo  non si sono vaccini ne mai ve be saranno











						In Gran Bretagna 526 morti dopo AstraZeneca e Pfizer. Ma solo 2 per la tromboembolia che fa paura alla Ue
					

Sono 526 i britannici morti dopo avere ricevuto il  vaccino anti-Covid  fra l'8 dicembre e il 7 marzo scorso. L'autorità di vigilanza s...




					www.iltempo.it


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Marzo 2021)

Io non commento i morti altrui, ma i miei.
mia cugina, sana come un pesce, ha avuto un forte mal di testa Di mercoledì.
per scrupolo suo personale si è fatta un tampone privatamente.
positiva.
due giorni dopo crisi respiratoria, saturazione 96, 92, 80.
ricovero.
polmonite bilaterale.
non hanno nemmeno fatto in tempo ad intubarla.

riguardo ai morti da vaccino.
non si può pretendere che un vaccino creato in quattro e quattrotto sia subito perfetto.
mio fratello medico è tuttora molto scettico, lavora in ospedale pubblico e non è vaccinato, lui come tanti suoi colleghi medici Che operano nello stesso ospedale pubblico milanese.
mi dice che vaccinandosi si hanno molte probabilità di ammalarsi meno pesantemente.

al momento si muore più di covid che di vaccino, quindi dovendo scegliere sceglierò il vaccino.
tuttavia spero che tolgano la possibilità di scelta e lo rendano obbligatorio a tutti, giovani, meno giovani, a rischio, non a rischio.
a Chi non lo fa io personalmente toglierei il diritto di venire curato a spese del SSN togliendo posti ad altri.
che vadano a curarsi privatamente se possono o crepino per strada.
del resto hanno scelto loro.


----------



## monamour (28 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io non commento i morti altrui, ma i miei.
> mia cugina, sana come un pesce, ha avuto un forte mal di testa Di mercoledì.
> per scrupolo suo personale si è fatta un tampone privatamente.
> positiva.
> ...


ok senza tasse pero' e poi andiamo dai migliori specialisti che ci sono,i soldi avanzeranno,quanta gente è impazzita co sto falso virus.....ecco i risultati,negate l'evidenza dei morti appena vaccinati,preferite firmare la vostra morte per vaccinarvi....ottimo....


----------



## monamour (28 Marzo 2021)

come diceva hitler? abbiamo bisogno di spazio vitale...........


----------



## Vera (28 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> come diceva hitler? abbiamo bisogno di spazio vitale...........


Eh, infatti, bella fine ha fatto Hitler.


----------



## monamour (28 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Eh, infatti, bella fine ha fatto Hitler.


hitler siete voi


----------



## Vera (28 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> hitler siete voi


Sei tu che hai scritto questo: "negate l'evidenza dei morti appena vaccinati,preferite firmare la vostra morte per vaccinarvi....ottimo...."


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> hitler siete voi


Ma.. Se ti manca un po' di biscaro, basta dirlo senza giri di parole, invece di prendertela con tutti

Mica è una colpa avere astinenza da biscaro 

Che poi anche qui che ti credi.. abbiamo iscritti ottimi ingegneri, avvocati, capitani di industria, gente di rilievo e (diciamocelo) anche con dei bei quattrini in tasca (che siamo tutti d'accordo che non è importante, ma insomma... Non guasta mai, no?)


----------



## Martes (28 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. Se ti manca un po' di biscaro, basta dirlo senza giri di parole, invece di prendertela con tutti
> 
> Mica è una colpa avere astinenza da biscaro
> 
> Che poi anche qui che ti credi.. abbiamo iscritti ottimi ingegneri, avvocati, capitani di industria, gente di rilievo e (diciamocelo) anche con dei bei quattrini in tasca (che siamo tutti d'accordo che non è importante, ma insomma... Non guasta mai, no?)


E se non ricordo male @Lara3 consigliava a @tommy61 (che è innegabilmente un buon partito) di trovare una brava, bella e buona donna per ripigliarsi da tutte le batoste: @monamour potresti sfruttare l'occasione


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> E se non ricordo male @Lara3 consigliava a @tommy61 (che è innegabilmente un buon partito) di trovare una brava, bella e buona donna per ripigliarsi da tutte le batoste: @monamour potresti sfruttare l'occasione


Eh sarebbe un bel colpo 

@monamour ma ci pensi il prossimo autunno? Bella tranquilla alle Canarie sulla terrazza di un bar con Tommy a ciucciarti un One Ring Negroni, mentre punti e ammicchi a un sacco di ragazzotti attrezzati che passano mentre fanno jogging sulla spiaggia? 

Ma se poi Tommy se ne accorgesse? (ti chiederai) 

Non se ne accorge, vai tranquilla, con tutto quel che gli è passato davanti e che non ha visto, figurati di che si accorge


----------



## Lara3 (28 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> E se non ricordo male @Lara3 consigliava a @tommy61 (che è innegabilmente un buon partito) di trovare una brava, bella e buona donna per ripigliarsi da tutte le batoste: @monamour potresti sfruttare l'occasione


----------



## alberto15 (28 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> ma di quelli che muoiono dopo il vaccino che ne pensate? erano troppo tesi o c'è un nesso.?..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se un vaccino e' sicuro al 99.9% su 1000 persone ce ne sara' 1 con problemi su 10.000 ce ne saranno 10 su 10 milioni ce ne saranno 10.000


----------



## alberto15 (28 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> grazie,mi impegnero' al massimo....co ste gattemorte e sti mezzi impotenti


Ma chi sono i "mezzi impotenti?


----------



## perplesso (28 Marzo 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Se un vaccino e' sicuro al 99.9% su 1000 persone ce ne sara' 1 con problemi su 10.000 ce ne saranno 10 su 10 milioni ce ne saranno 10.000


diecimila morti sarebbero tantini.....


----------



## alberto15 (28 Marzo 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> diecimila morti sarebbero tantini.....


Appunto quindi anche un vaccino sicuro al 99.9% avrebbe problemi. Per la legge dei grandi numeri e' impossibile che non ci siano conseguenze


----------



## perplesso (28 Marzo 2021)

dipende anche dalle dimensioni delle conseguenze, fatto salvo che ancora non abbiamo certezza della correlazione diretta tra i decessi ed i vaccini.

ma lo stesso discorso vale per qualsiasi farmaco, se uno leggesse con attenzione ogni singolo bugiardino, non si prenderebbe manco più una zigulì


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> ok senza tasse pero' e poi andiamo dai migliori specialisti che ci sono,i soldi avanzeranno,quanta gente è impazzita co sto falso virus.....ecco i risultati,negate l'evidenza dei morti appena vaccinati,preferite firmare la vostra morte per vaccinarvi....ottimo....


Scusa eh.
Ma tu non ti vaccinare. 
Vuoi fare proseliti. Qui? Ormai siamo quattro gatti.


----------



## monamour (28 Marzo 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> dipende anche dalle dimensioni delle conseguenze, fatto salvo che ancora non abbiamo certezza della correlazione diretta tra i decessi ed i vaccini.
> 
> ma lo stesso discorso vale per qualsiasi farmaco, se uno leggesse con attenzione ogni singolo bugiardino, non si prenderebbe manco più una zigulì


non vedo campagne terroristiche a favore della ziguli'


----------



## monamour (28 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa eh.
> Ma tu non ti vaccinare.
> Vuoi fare proseliti. Qui? Ormai siamo quattro gatti.


e gatte morte


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> e gatte morte


E basta!!!!.

Onestamente hai un po'rotto il cazzo!!!!
Secondo te qua siamo tutti dei rincoglioniti?
 O mezze troie?h
Io sono stata stata mazzulata apertamente ed  allegramente da 3/4 di forum...ma non ho mai spaccato la minchia!!!
Ma hai veramente stancato...
Se scrivi su un forun devi avere anche i coglioni di accettare le risposte....


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> non vedo campagne terroristiche a favore della ziguli'


Come no, erano state incriminate per la forma, anni fa.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> ok senza tasse pero' e poi andiamo dai migliori specialisti che ci sono,i soldi avanzeranno,quanta gente è impazzita co sto falso virus.....ecco i risultati,negate l'evidenza dei morti appena vaccinati,preferite firmare la vostra morte per vaccinarvi....ottimo....


No paghi le tasse come tutti gli onesti e questo ti permette anche di curarti a carico del SSN. Tuttavia se vuoi curarti anche per problemi derivanti dal Covid ti vaccini e col vaccino che dico io, stato, perché io stato mi sto organizzando per poter vaccinare tutta la popolazione e non solo quella ricca. 
Ma sappiamo bene che non va così, chi vive sul nero quando si ammala pretende di essere curato dove si curano gli onesti e poi se i tempi sono lunghi avendo a disposizione molto denaro si può permettere anche cure private, magari in Svizzera, conosco alcuni imprenditori che adottano questa linea.
Segnalati da me entrambi all’Agenzia delle entrate un paio di anni fa, ma sappiamo bene che le lungaggini burocratiche giovano solo ai disonesti.
Io non ne faccio una questione etica o sociale ma meramente finanziaria.
Lo stato deve spendere tot per curare malati, ma non tutti i malati sono uguali.
Bene chi si vuole curare a carico dello stato, deve dimostrare di essere in regola con tutte le imposte e tasse che deve pagare e quindi si può marchiare del titolo di Cittadino. 
Io lo sono, quindi non ho alcun problema a dimostrarlo. 
Chi brontola di solito è solo chi ha molto da nascondere e chi pensa di vivere in un mondo di soli diritti.


----------



## Ulisse (29 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> parlami dei 526 morti da vaccino in inghilterra e poi dammi del fake....commentalo per favore,è un articolo di giornale non del bar sottocasa...


ah...la matematica...i numeri...questi numeri...quando relativi a morti, vanno sempre interpretati e calati in un contesto statistico e non approcciati come il conto del salumiere che ha come unico scopo quello di controllare la correttezza del resto.

Fermo restando che sono sospetti e, per quanto forti possano essere, non si possono sostituire a delle certezze...diamo comunque per buono che sono stati tutti causati dal vaccino.
Assunto questo come dato, 500 morti su più di 20mil di vaccinati (in UK) lo sai quanto fa? fa meno dello 0.0025%  
Se gia ti vai a leggere il bugiardino di qualsiasi farmaco...prendine uno che usi senza paura...anche la stessa tachipirina...vedi che fra gli effetti collaterali, ne leggerai delle belle e con percentuali forse più alte di quello 0.0025%

I numeri in gioco fanno si che tutto il ventaglio di effetti collaterali, anche i più improbabili (improbabile ma nn impossibile), possano emergere proprio perchè siamo di fronte ad un somministrazione di massa che nn ha precedenti.
Somministriamo in 20 gg ed a 20 milioni di persone una bella doppia dose di tachipirina e vediamo poi quanti muoiono o palesano effetti collaterali gravi.
Con i farmaci o con qualsiasi protocollo salvavita, l'approccio non può fatto guardando solo il numero assoluto dei decessi ma il rapporto costo/beneficio. Per il vaccino, al momento, i numeri lo danno decisamente vantaggioso e da fare. 
Infatti, basti osservarvare che nella sola Italia ci sono OGNI giorno gli stessi (presunti) morti che il vaccino avrebbe causato ma dopo 20 milioni di somministrazioni.
Fosse una torta di mele, allora anche un solo morto accertato, ne decreterebbe il ritiro dagli scaffali ... ma non è questo il caso...siamo di fronte ad una mortalità da vaccino (sempre da confermare) che è di molti ordini di grandezza inferiore ala probabilità di prenderti il covid e morire.

E tralascio, perchè evidentissima a tutti, il positivo impatto economico che avrebbe a livello mondiale l'uscire quanto prima da questa pandemia..cosa che senza vaccino non credo sia possibile...se nn sperando in una veloce (e non troppo certosina) selzione naturale.

ah, riguardo la solita osservazione che non possiamo fare da cavie:
fermo restando che è stata fatta sicuramente ma, secondo te, quale sperimentazione sarebbe stata in grado di evidenziare pochi casi su milioni ?
Ti rammento che per i farmaci si aggiornano nel tempo gli effetti collaterali proprio perchè ne aumenta l'utilizzo sulla popolazione e di conseguenza hai il riscontro statistico legato alla somministrazione di massa.

Veramente senza nessun riferimento per @monamour  o chiunque altro..ma per me il problema sono i social .... le persone, grazie alla lettura di 4 articoli su FB si sentono in grado ed in dovere di esprimere giudizi alla pari di professionisti del settore che hanno 15 anni di studi e 30 anni di esperienza sul campo.
E questo bombardamento informativo, basato sulla quantità a discapito della qualità, innesca nelle persone paure ed ipotesi di complotti mondiali.


----------



## Ulisse (29 Marzo 2021)

aggiungo, visto che si citava l'Inghilterra: calo 80% ricoverati in UK
quindi, il vaccino sta funzionando


----------



## monamour (29 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> No paghi le tasse come tutti gli onesti e questo ti permette anche di curarti a carico del SSN. Tuttavia se vuoi curarti anche per problemi derivanti dal Covid ti vaccini e col vaccino che dico io, stato, perché io stato mi sto organizzando per poter vaccinare tutta la popolazione e non solo quella ricca.
> Ma sappiamo bene che non va così, chi vive sul nero quando si ammala pretende di essere curato dove si curano gli onesti e poi se i tempi sono lunghi avendo a disposizione molto denaro si può permettere anche cure private, magari in Svizzera, conosco alcuni imprenditori che adottano questa linea.
> Segnalati da me entrambi all’Agenzia delle entrate un paio di anni fa, ma sappiamo bene che le lungaggini burocratiche giovano solo ai disonesti.
> Io non ne faccio una questione etica o sociale ma meramente finanziaria.
> ...


non pago se non ho diritto all'assistenza,non sta scritto da nessuna parte coglione



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E basta!!!!.
> 
> Onestamente hai un po'rotto il cazzo!!!!
> Secondo te qua siamo tutti dei rincoglioniti?
> ...


vai affanculo stronza forum di rincoglioniti ,zecche



Ulisse ha detto:


> aggiungo, visto che si citava l'Inghilterra: calo 80% ricoverati in UK
> quindi, il vaccino sta funzionando


come no.....tra poco diventerete immortali,zombie di merda



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. Se ti manca un po' di biscaro, basta dirlo senza giri di parole, invece di prendertela con tutti
> 
> Mica è una colpa avere astinenza da biscaro
> 
> Che poi anche qui che ti credi.. abbiamo iscritti ottimi ingegneri, avvocati, capitani di industria, gente di rilievo e (diciamocelo) anche con dei bei quattrini in tasca (che siamo tutti d'accordo che non è importante, ma insomma... Non guasta mai, no?)


segaiolo da tastire,quanto tempo è che non scopi?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> vai affanculo stronza forum di rincoglioniti ,zecche


Beh vedo che hai un ottima educazione!!!
Buon per te...aiuta sempre...


----------



## monamour (29 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh vedo che hai un ottima educazione!!!
> Buon per te...aiuta sempre...


stronzo vaffanculo...ahahahhaaa


----------



## Martes (29 Marzo 2021)

@monamour, per provare l'ebrezza di esser bannata credo dovresti cercare di impegnarti un po' di più nei contenuti. Così son capaci tutti, non vale la pena di scomodarsi


----------



## monamour (29 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> @monamour, per provare l'ebrezza di esser bannata credo dovresti cercare di impegnarti un po' di più nei contenuti. Così son capaci tutti, non vale la pena di scomodarsi


aiutami tu non so piu cosa fare....


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> aiutami tu non so piu cosa fare....


Ma perché vuoi venire bannata? Non ti basta non scrivere più?


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> non pago se non ho diritto all'assistenza,non sta scritto da nessuna parte coglione


Le tasse si pagano anche per altri servizi, mica solo la sanità. Avrai bisogno delle strade per viaggiare?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> segaiolo da tastire,quanto tempo è che non scopi?


Che non scopo una donna meravigliosa tipo te, anche fosse solo mezz'ora, sarebbe sempre "troppo tempo"


----------



## Lara3 (29 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> segaiolo da tastire,quanto tempo è che non scopi?


Sai... non vorrei essere indiscreta, ma ti volevo chiedere la stessa cosa.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> aiutami tu non so piu cosa fare....


Nessuno ti può aiutare, qui non si banna. 

È il destino più crudele.. per taluni.. 

quello di dover scegliere in autonomia, senza poter contare su una decisione altrui


----------



## Ulisse (29 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> come no.....tra poco diventerete immortali,zombie di merda


Highlander mi è piaciuto come film ma ll'epoca ero piccolo...troppo piccolo.
Ora considererei l'immortalità come una condanna. L'idea di sopravvivere a tutte le persone a me care, vedere figli morire, no...nn mi piacrebbe proprio. Piuttosto preferirei campare il giusto ma senza acciacchi e con il ciuccio funzionante fino alla fine.

Però, vedo che hai argomentazioni forti e strutturate a confutazione di quanto ho scritto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> aiutami tu non so piu cosa fare....


Non entri piu nel Forum è hai risolto.


----------



## patroclo (29 Marzo 2021)

....minchia! un altro gatto attaccato allo scroto

eppure all'inizio sembravi simpatica


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> ....minchia! un altro gatto attaccato allo scroto
> 
> eppure all'inizio sembravi simpatica


Mi vuoi riconoscere un po’ di intuizione?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> ....minchia! un altro gatto attaccato allo scroto
> 
> eppure all'inizio sembravi simpatica


Ma infatti, anche a me faceva così simpatia..


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> aiutami tu non so piu cosa fare....


Basta non collegarsi


----------



## patroclo (29 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi vuoi riconoscere un po’ di intuizione?


certo ! 


...in questo caso


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> certo !
> 
> 
> ...in questo caso


Magari anche in altri


----------



## patroclo (29 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari anche in altri


certamente, non ho dubbi!

La prima regola d'ingaggio, non scritta, di alcune forze di polizia è : "prima spara e poi fai domande" .....ecco, anche loro ogni tanto ci azzeccano


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> certamente, non ho dubbi!
> 
> La prima regola d'ingaggio, non scritta, di alcune forze di polizia è : "prima spara e poi fai domande" .....ecco, anche loro ogni tanto ci azzeccano


Esagerato! 
Non “sparo“ a chi è stravolto


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io non commento i morti altrui, ma i miei.
> mia cugina, sana come un pesce, ha avuto un forte mal di testa Di mercoledì.
> per scrupolo suo personale si è fatta un tampone privatamente.
> positiva.
> ...


Uhm... Il nostro sistema sanitario cura  tutti indistintamente e lascia libertà di scelta per il trattamento, giustamente.
Non siamo nel terzo Reich o negli USA.
Non avrebbe alcun senso introdurre una limitazione unicamente per il Covid,
A qualcuno potrebbe venire in mente di non curare chi ha un incidente senza rispettare il codice stradale o uno che ha la cirrosi perché alcolista o perché disoccupato non paga il SSN.
Comprendi perché hai detto una cazzata?
Mia moglie per esempio, laureata in Chimica e tecnologie farmaceutiche, con esperienza di laboratorio, si rifiuta di fare un vaccino approvato  in regime di temporaneità (durata un anno e soggetta a valutazioni rischi benefici).
Diciamo che la sua conoscenza tecnica e pratica di come vanno le cose è superiore alla mia e credo anche alla tua e di chi non ha studiato i meccanismi di funzionamento dei prodotti farmaceutici per cui mi posso fidare che non abbia pregiudizi, ma sappia fare valutazioni migliori delle mie. Non ha alcun motivo di vendermi alcunché, come altri suoi colleghi con minori legami parentali...
Perché dovrei obbligare chi ne sa più di me a fare una scelta che non considera vantaggiosa?
Per una persona al di sotto dei 70 anni il rapporto rischi benefici non è necessariamente positivo, per cui il vaccino deve essere facoltativo.
Ognuno così sceglie personalmente di accettare un rischio.
A detta anche dei medici che pretendono lo scudo legale, questa è la linea che deve passare.
Ti vuoi vaccinare?
Ti informi, valuti se ti conviene, se lo vuoi tutto quello che ne consegue sono cazzi tuoi.
Non deve essere mandato un avviso di garanzia a un medico che ha inoculato un vaccino, e neppure si deve pretendere un risarcimento dallo Stato o adlla casa farmaceutica in caso di effetti letali o avversi, perché è DICHIARATO e assolutamente ufficiale quali sono i rischi e in quale regime è stato approvato il vaccino. Se dopo il vaccino crepi (può succedere a una persona ogni 30.000, forse) la tua morte è semplicemente conseguenza di una tua scelta. E non deve essere risarcita. Ciò non significa che se stai male dopo il vaccino tu non venga curato, ovviamente.
Significa che non devi fare causa a nessuno. Secondo te perché hanno messo il consenso informato scritto? Bastava quello orale, ma qui lo hanno voluto scritto.
Comprendi che se diventasse obbligatorio saremmo costretti a dover entrare in cause di risarcimento per i morti e le reazioni avverse  da vaccino?
Allo stato attuale il rischio vale solo per le reazioni avverse ignote.
Già allo stato attuale molti medici che lo inoculano sono volontari. Non sono pagati. Immagina che fila di medici troveresti se si trovassero pure a dover avere dei rischi.
Il fatto che ci siano medici obiettori significa solo che ci sono persone disposte ad accettare un rischio non prevedibile (sul breve, sul medio, lungo periodo neppure accertabile) e altre no.
Piuttosto che spingere sul vaccino, che ha comunque in ritmo produttivo inferiore alle rischieste, fai pressione sull'adeguamento  del sistema sanitario alle necessità.
In un anno esattamente hai notizia di un aumento dei medici di base, di un miglioramento delle USCA, e dell'adeguamento degli ospedali alle rinnovate necessità?
No?
Senza assistenza si muore. 
Il sindaco del mio comune ha fatto richiesta al Ministro perché non abbiamo più medici di base per le necessità ordinarie.
E siamo in un periodo straordinario...


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> ok senza tasse pero' e poi andiamo dai migliori specialisti che ci sono,i soldi avanzeranno,quanta gente è impazzita co sto falso virus.....ecco i risultati,negate l'evidenza dei morti appena vaccinati,preferite firmare la vostra morte per vaccinarvi....ottimo....


Un anno abbiamo speso 4000 euro di Sanità privata. Non ricordo, credo fosse il 2015.
Quest'anno, già 400 euro per il tumore della pelle di mia moglie, per il quale non potevamo attendere i tempi dell'SSN, e una cifre indefinita per la psicoterapia di mia figlia, che il Niguarda non riesce a gestire in sede.
I tempi dell'SSN sono biblici.
Da anni in Lombardia ci si rivolge alla Sanità privata in convenzione, in assicurazione o come solventi.
San Raffaele e Humanitas sono ospedali privati.
Se volete capire perché siamo in emergenza (!!!) da mesi, dovete capire che lo eravamo già prima.
La broncopolmonite virale di mia moglie non fu assistita in ospedale perché non c'erano posti.
Fu rimandata a casa, ma all'epoca i medici di base ti curavano.
Essendo virale fece diversi cicli di antibiotici per evitare la sovrapposizione di infezioni batteriche ma anche e ovviamente assunse antinfiammatori sotto stretto controllo medico (era visitata ogni due giorni).
Era il 2015.
E a proposito di broncopolmoniti virali, mio nonno mori a 69 anni di un virus contratto in ospedale.
Impiegò due giorni per morire. Si era salvato con la lavanda gastrica, ma essendo debilitato il virus lo uccise. Fu 40 anni fa.
Nulla di quanto sta capitando è totalmente nuovo.
E non era affatto imprevedibile.
Una sanità senza ridondanze, ma anzi, già con carenze, alla prima emergenza va in default e causa morti.
Purtroppo è un problema globale, sicuramente europeo (la politica sanitaria volta al risparmio non è certo una questione solo italiana).
E non si ha alcuna intenzione di risolverlo.
Piuttosto ci chiuderanno a vita, ma nessuno vuole aumentare le spese per la sanità.
E si continuerà a crepare, da soli a casa o da soli in ospedale.
Mio suocero morì due giorni dopo essere stato dimesso dall'ospedale.
Per loro era guarito.
Mia suocera morì di quello che i medici pensavano fosse un mal di schiena. Il tumore era già in metastasi quando se ne accorsero. E di visite ne aveva fatte.
Due settimane prima che morisse si accorsero di cosa aveva, a 72 anni.
Mia cognata morì alla mia età, improvvisamente. Poteva essere salvata, forse, se nell'ospedale del PS dove era stata portata avessero avuto medici e attrezzature. Ma non c'erano. Chiamarono l'elicottero, fu portata in un altro ospedale.
Troppo tardi, troppo tempo perso.
Si muore da anni così.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... Il nostro sistema sanitario cura  tutti indistintamente e lascia libertà di scelta per il trattamento, giustamente.
> Non siamo nel terzo Reich o negli USA.
> Non avrebbe alcun senso introdurre una limitazione unicamente per il Covid,
> A qualcuno potrebbe venire in mente di non curare chi ha un incidente senza rispettare il codice stradale o uno che ha la cirrosi perché alcolista o perché disoccupato non paga il SSN.
> ...


Non sarebbe una cattiva idea non curare chi fa un incidente perché andava a 230 anziché a 90.
Io non sarei di certo contrario. 
Come non sono contrario a non curare presso il SSN tutti quelli che evadono continuamente cioè non contribuiscono a mantenere il SSN ed anche quelli che non si vogliono vaccinare, magari stando a contatto proprio con positivi e ricoverati.
Come se si vivesse in un mondo fatto di diritti e basta.
Tra l’Italia e il terzo reich o gli usa ci possono essere anche vie di mezzo piu eque, meno garantiste di qui e meno estreme rispetto a di la.
Si, all’Ospedale di Vimercate hanno assunto infermieri Proprio per questa situazione, quindi ho notizia. 
Naturalmente non ti so dire il tipo di contratto.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> dipende anche dalle dimensioni delle conseguenze, fatto salvo che ancora non abbiamo certezza della correlazione diretta tra i decessi ed i vaccini.
> 
> ma lo stesso discorso vale per qualsiasi farmaco, se uno leggesse con attenzione ogni singolo bugiardino, non si prenderebbe manco più una zigulì


Qualsiasi farmaco viene approvato successivamente a una serie di studi prolungati nel tempo, e generalmente si è già a conoscenza di tutte le reazioni avverse che esso può dare. 
Il limite di questo vaccino consiste nel non avere a disposizione una quantità di dati per poter dare informazioni attendibili all'utilizzatore.
Questo è risaputo, infatti l'EMA lo ha approvato in regime di Conditional Marketing Authorization, una formula che ne permette la vendita in base a criteri di necessità e di rapporti rischi benefici che si suppone siano favorevoli.
E' un'autorizzazione che viene rinnovata dopo un anno e può ovviamente essere sospesa, come abbiamo visto con AZ, non appena sorge qualche fatto imprevisto che deve essere indagato.
Ciò non vuol dire che i vaccini in questione siano più pericolosi, ma che non si hanno dati sufficienti.






						Conditional marketing authorisation - European Medicines Agency
					

Conditional marketing authorisation




					www.ema.europa.eu


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non sarebbe una cattiva idea non curare chi fa un incidente perché andava a 230 anziché a 90.
> *Io non sarei di certo contrario.*
> Come non sono contrario a non curare presso il SSN tutti quelli che evadono continuamente cioè non contribuiscono a mantenere il SSN ed anche quelli che non si vogliono vaccinare, magari stando a contatto proprio con positivi e ricoverati.
> Come se si vivesse in un mondo fatto di diritti e basta.
> ...


Il nostro parere non vale niente.
Ricordo che i medici fanno il giuramento di Ippocrate, che testualmente dice:

di curare ogni paziente con scrupolo e impegno, senza discriminazione alcuna, promuovendo l'eliminazione di ogni forma di disuguaglianza nella tutela della salute;


----------



## patroclo (2 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... Il nostro sistema sanitario cura  tutti indistintamente e lascia libertà di scelta per il trattamento, giustamente.
> Non siamo nel terzo Reich o negli USA.
> Non avrebbe alcun senso introdurre una limitazione unicamente per il Covid,
> A qualcuno potrebbe venire in mente di non curare chi ha un incidente senza rispettare il codice stradale o uno che ha la cirrosi perché alcolista o perché disoccupato non paga il SSN.
> ...



Sono contrario all'obbligo vaccinale ma, in una situazione come questa, sono più che favorevole a limitazioni per chi decide di non vaccinarsi.
Limitazioni come lavorare a contatto con il pubblico, spostarsi liberamente, frequentare locali .....
Se il concetto è vaccinare il più possibile per evitare che il virus si propaghi e vari in continuazione allora non vedo molte altre soluzioni.
Il lockdown è pesante ed è stato pesantissimo, voglio uscirne come tutti, chi non si vaccina perchè è più "informato" degli altri faccia il piacere di mettersi in un angolino ad aspettare di non essere più un potenziale veicolo.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Si, all’Ospedale di Vimercate hanno assunto *infermieri* Proprio per questa situazione, quindi ho notizia.
> Naturalmente non ti so dire il tipo di contratto.


L'infermiere può fare la puntura, ma un medico deve essere presente.
L'atto che firmi lo deve validare il medico, è a lui che spetta l'onere di informare il vaccinando (che poi lo sappiamo tutti che è una cazzata, perché cosa vuoi che ti dica? Il vaccino comporta reazioni avverse? Sì. Le avrò? Boh!) e di intervenire nel caso di reazioni avverse.
L'infermiere non può assumersi la responsabilità di questo.
I medici presenti sono talvolta volontari. Lo fanno per senso civico oppure perché spinti dalla direzione dell'azienda, oppure nei casi più fortunati perché pagati (dai 6 ai 10 euro a vaccinato).


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Sono contrario all'obbligo vaccinale ma, in una situazione come questa, sono più che favorevole a limitazioni per chi decide di non vaccinarsi.
> Limitazioni come lavorare a contatto con il pubblico, spostarsi liberamente, frequentare locali .....
> *Se il concetto è vaccinare il più possibile per evitare che il virus si propaghi e vari in continuazione allora non vedo molte altre soluzioni.*
> Il lockdown è pesante ed è stato pesantissimo, voglio uscirne come tutti, chi non si vaccina perchè è più "informato" degli altri faccia il piacere di mettersi in un angolino ad aspettare di non essere più un potenziale veicolo.


Se...
Allo stato attuale non vi sono evidenze che confermino in maniera indiscutibile  questa affermazione.
Al di là dei titoloni dei quotidiani con l'uscita dal tunnel in UK, restano dubbi cautelativi
Non si costringerebbe ancora all'uso dei DPI e del distanziamento sociale anche i vaccinati se non  vi fossero.
L'ipotesi del Green Pass è un escamotage, politico, per far ripartire l'economia.
Non ha una logica sanitaria, è una maniera per aggirare le limitazioni adottate, quindi poggia su motivazioni economiche, non sanitarie.
I dubbi sono noti. Pochi vaccini danno immunità sterile ed è altamente improbabile che i vaccini per il Covid  la diano.
Significa che si può comunque contrarre il virus e diffonderlo, selezionando in una percentuale indefinita varianti che potrebbero risultare vaccino resistenti e con caratteristiche diverse da quelle attuali.
Essendo in pandemia, la velocità di diffusione delle nuove varianti, sia tra la popolazione vaccinata che quella non vaccinata, risulta comunque elevata. Una vaccinazione di massa poterebbe risultare inutile, perché gli ultimi a essere vaccinati potrebbero ricevere un vaccino obsoleto.
Difatti Moderna e Pfizer hanno già in essere il terzo richiamo, che credo debba arrivare il prossimo autunno.
Io non escludo una nuova ondata il prossimo ottobre.
Aggiungo una considerazione. Storicamente le pandemie non sono mai durate più di due anni e terminavano con la fine della diffusione della malattia.
Lockdown e vaccinazione di massa introducono variabili che rendono impossibile fare qualsiasi collegamento con le esperienze passate.
Il registro della positività in luogo della malattia impone un metro di valutazione inusuale.
Per quanto mi riguarda, mi risulta impossibile fare previsioni.
Io infatti continuo a dire che dobbiamo investire sulla Sanità per l'assistenza e la cura, perché è l'unica possibilità realistica per uscirne vivi.
Ma io non conto un cazzo.


----------



## patroclo (2 Aprile 2021)

Ma sugli investimenti non si discute ..... per il resto non so cosa dirti, chiuditi in casa e butta via la chiave


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Il nostro parere non vale niente.
> Ricordo che i medici fanno il giuramento di Ippocrate, che testualmente dice:
> 
> di curare ogni paziente con scrupolo e impegno, senza discriminazione alcuna, promuovendo l'eliminazione di ogni forma di disuguaglianza nella tutela della salute;


Certo Danny vale niente, tuttavia questo è un forum e se ne sta parlando.
Non ho mica detto che oggi pomeriggio verranno decapitati tutti i medici che curano gli evasori fiscali.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Certo Danny vale niente, tuttavia questo è un forum e se ne sta parlando.
> Non ho mica detto che oggi pomeriggio verranno decapitati tutti i medici che curano gli evasori fiscali.


Vale niente nel senso che resterà solo un'opinione personale in contrasto con quella che resterà sempre la realtà delle cose, che noi lo si voglia o no.
Io, per mia indole, sono libertario.
Non trovo accettabile alcun tipo di imposizione sulla persona.
Ritengo che anche nel caso dei vaccini, ogni persona debba poter fare scelte in totale autonomia e senza condizionamenti.
Anche il giuramento di Ippocrate è una scelta, non un formalismo.
Chi aderisce a questo giuramento non può permettersi di fare scelte discriminatorie nelle cure.
In questo momento c'è un'amica di mia moglie che sta molto male dopo aver ricevuto AZ.
Ieri, dopo due giorni con febbre alta, faticava a parlare, a muoversi.
Mi dispiace per lei e spero vada tutto per il meglio, ma  quanto le sta accadendo è una conseguenza dell'accettazione consapevole di un rischio. Le è andata peggio di altri che non hanno avuto niente. E meglio di altri a cui è andata peggio (paralisi di Bell, etc.).
E' una scelta libera, però, che comporta una volontà personale basata sulla consapevolezza e che si deve rispettare, qualsiasi sia.
Ecco. Immaginati la stessa situazione con il vaccino obbligatorio.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Vale niente nel senso che resterà solo un'opinione personale in contrasto con quella che resterà sempre la realtà delle cose, che noi lo si voglia o no.
> Io, per mia indole, sono libertario.
> Non trovo accettabile alcun tipo di imposizione sulla persona.
> Ritengo che anche nel caso dei vaccini, ogni persona debba poter fare scelte in totale autonomia e senza condizionamenti.
> ...


certo però queste sono eccezioni.
non si fanno le regole sulle eccezioni ma sui grandi numeri.
immagino anche 50 medici che non si sono vaccinati e che in seguito alla loro scelta libera vanno tutti e 50 in terapia intensiva nello stesso momento e non guariscono invece in due o tre settimane.
immagina tu questa cosa invece.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non sarebbe una cattiva idea non curare chi fa un incidente perché andava a 230 anziché a 90.
> Io non sarei di certo contrario.
> Come non sono contrario a non curare presso il SSN tutti quelli che evadono continuamente cioè non contribuiscono a mantenere il SSN ed anche quelli che non si vogliono vaccinare, magari stando a contatto proprio con positivi e ricoverati.
> Come se si vivesse in un mondo fatto di diritti e basta.
> ...


Secondo questo ragionamento non curiamo chi si ubriaca e finisce in ospedale o fuma e ha un cancro ai polmoni ecc ecc


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Secondo questo ragionamento non curiamo chi si ubriaca e finisce in ospedale o fuma e ha un cancro ai polmoni ecc ecc


L’alcolismo è una malattia, non è un vizio.
Anche fumare si sa che nuoce gravemente alla salute ed è stato ampiamente dimostrato dei danni che procura.
Ci sono cose a cui non mi posso sottrarre che fanno male comunque è ci sono cose che è risaputo che fanno male ma si fanno comunque. Poi ci sono cose che mietono 500 vittime al giorno da più di un anno. Ora si sta trovando il modo di ridurre questi numeri ma tuttavia c’è chi si ostina a fregarsene perché o riceve la cura definitiva o niente.
Non sono mica contrario io a queste scelte, ma almeno come diceva altro utente chiudetevi in casa e non scassate la minkia a chi invece vuole provare a stare meglio.
Ma se siete personale sanitario vi vaccinate perché servite vivi.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> certo però queste sono eccezioni.
> non si fanno le regole sulle eccezioni ma sui grandi numeri.
> immagino anche 50 medici che non si sono vaccinati e che in seguito alla loro scelta libera vanno tutti e 50 in terapia intensiva nello stesso momento e non guariscono invece in due o tre settimane.
> immagina tu questa cosa invece.


Non sono eccezioni, sono percentuali.
E le regole devono tenere conto di altre regole e soprattutto delle leggi.
Un vaccino privo di immunità sterile e approvato in un regime condizionato non puoi renderlo obbligatorio a meno di non essere un governante un po' folle e con un apparato militare commisurato.
Puoi usare l'escamotage della pressione, ovvero ti obbligo a vaccinarti perché poi non fai cose.
Certo, si può fare. In tante aziende si fa pure mobbing per questo. Ovviamente il mobbing non è legale.
Ma se poi tra sei mesi emerge l'inutilità della vaccinazione di massa o altro, tutti quelli a cui hai limitato magari l'esercizio dell'attività lavorativa per pretestuose ragioni cosa pensi che facciano?
'sta roba credo che richieda giuristi per una valutazione adeguata, perché se fatta male porta la società  in una bolgia dantesca.



patroclo ha detto:


> Ma sugli investimenti non si discute ..... per il resto non so cosa dirti, chiuditi in casa e butta via la chiave


Accetto il rischio di vivere.
Come ho sempre fatto.



Pincopallista ha detto:


> L’alcolismo è una malattia, non è un vizio.
> Anche fumare si sa che nuoce gravemente alla salute ed è stato ampiamente dimostrato dei danni che procura.
> Ci sono cose a cui non mi posso sottrarre che fanno male comunque è ci sono cose che è risaputo che fanno male ma si fanno comunque. Poi ci sono cose che mietono 500 vittime al giorno da più di un anno. Ora si sta trovando il modo di ridurre questi numeri ma tuttavia c’è chi si ostina a fregarsene perché o riceve la cura definitiva o niente.
> Non sono mica contrario io a queste scelte, ma almeno come diceva altro utente *chiudetevi in casa e non scassate la minkia a chi invece vuole provare a stare meglio.*
> Ma se siete personale sanitario vi vaccinate perché servite vivi.


Che senso ha discutere con queste argomentazioni senza riscontro scientifico?
Pensate davvero che il vaccino serva solo per liberarvi e farvi uscire di casa e provare a "stare meglio"?
Fatevi sto vacino allora SE POTETE FARLO e siete nelle categorie privilegiate e non scassate o cazzo a chi non lo riceverà.
Punto.
Tanto non ce n'è per tutti. Io non sono insegnante, avvocato, amico di, non ho 80 anni, quando cazzo pensate sarà il mio turno?
L'avete capito o no?
Lasciatelo se siete giovani e in salute e disponete del  privilegio  di farlo almeno a chi muore di più.
Se a 30, 40 o 50 anni vi cagate sotto per il Covid pensate a chi ne ha 70 o 80 o ha più malattie cosa deve pensare, visto che in quella fascia di età si muore per l'8% (dati Lab24), non per lo 0,qualcosa degli under 40.
Da noi neanche gli ottantenni hanno vaccinato.
Dai, su, smettiamola con queste esternazioni provax egoistiche perché volete tutto aperto (che è e rimane una decisione politica, non sanitaria).
il vaccino prioritariamente deve andare agli anziani e ai soggetti a rischio. E dovrà essere rinnovato puntualmente una o due volte l'anno, più o meno come quello antinfluenzale..
(Se abbatti i morti e le ospedalizzazioni in quella fascia d'età hai risolto lo stato d'emergenza. Se lo fai a cazzo perché vaccini a tutte le età solo per non avere troppe assenze Inail vai avanti per mesi) .
Gli altri rischieranno.
Se volete ritornare alla vita normale, basta pretenderlo. Non serve a un cazzo fare promozioni per una campagna vaccinale il cui avanzamento può avere problemi di tutti i generi nei prossimi mesi, 








						Vaccino Covid: perché è stato annunciato lo stop nel Lazio e in Veneto
					

Luca Zaia e l’assessore Alessio D’Amato hanno annunciato che le vaccinazioni potrebbero fermarsi in Veneto e nel Lazio a causa dei ritardi nelle forniture da parte delle case farmaceuti…




					quifinanza.it


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono eccezioni, sono percentuali.
> E le regole devono tenere conto di altre regole e soprattutto delle leggi.
> Un vaccino privo di immunità sterile e approvato in un regime condizionato non puoi renderlo obbligatorio a meno di non essere un governante un po' folle e con un apparato militare commisurato.
> Puoi usare l'escamotage della pressione, ovvero ti obbligo a vaccinarti perché poi non fai cose.
> ...


E intanto che i giuristi studiano si va avanti a 500 morti al giorno.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Che senso ha discutere con queste argomentazioni senza riscontro scientifico?
> Pensate davvero che il vaccino serva solo per liberarvi e farvi uscire di casa e provare a "stare meglio"?
> Fatevi sto vacino allora SE POTETE FARLO e siete nelle categorie privilegiate e non scassate o cazzo a chi non lo riceverà.
> Punto.
> ...


È così negativo volere tutto aperto? Sinceramente non capisco cosa ci sia di negativo a voler tornare a come si stava prima. A me personalmente tra il 2019 e il 2021 è cambiato pochissimo. Non è così per i figli miei e di tutti, non è così per molti commercianti, non è così per molti lavoratori. E se sarà da rinnovare lo rinnoveremo, e se ci sarà da morire moriremo. E quelli che non vogliono rischiare lo possono fare benissimo, dimenticandosi però del giuramento di cui sopra che hai postato tu.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> E intanto che i giuristi studiano si va avanti a 500 morti al giorno.


Hai la bacchetta magica?
Se (stato, regioni) non risolvi il problema della sanità del territorio, della carenza di personale negli ospedali, se ti dibatti a litigare pure sulle modalità di cura ( e per fortuna grazie al Mario Negri qualcosa si sta muovendo sul campo dell'ufficialità), se non hai strumenti adeguati, personale insufficiente, e in un anno non hai fatto niente, ma proprio niente per risolvere tutti questi problemi, cosa pretendi?
Di arrivare, fare strame di diritti e leggi e risolvere tutto?
Ti aspetti il miracolo?
Cosa è cambiato esattamente in un anno nell'organizzazione sanitaria?
A parte la questione vaccini, cosa si è fatto di concreto?
Niente.
E allora con niente i morti ci saranno sempre.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> È così negativo volere tutto aperto? Sinceramente non capisco cosa ci sia di negativo a voler tornare a come si stava prima. A me personalmente tra il 2019 e il 2021 è cambiato pochissimo. Non è così per i figli miei e di tutti, non è così per molti commercianti, non è così per molti lavoratori. E se sarà da rinnovare lo rinnoveremo, e se ci sarà da morire moriremo. E quelli che non vogliono rischiare lo possono fare benissimo, dimenticandosi però del giuramento di cui sopra che hai postato tu.


Se vuoi tutto aperto lo devi pretendere a livello politico, non sperando che una vaccinazione di massa che va veloce come una tartaruga produca un'immunità di gregge improbabile viste le innumerevoli varianti in cui muta il virus.
Lo devi pretendere perché si deve convivere col virus, come fanno in altri stati.
Perché questo non è un lockdown, e infatti non serve a un cazzo. E' una limitazione della libertà, ma quando hai i supermercati strapieni come in questi giorni che senso ha chiudere il negozio che sta a fianco e non poter fare la gita di pasquetta all'aperto?
Nessuno.
Non ha alcun senso.
Ecco. Lo devi pretendere perché la maggior parte delle imposizioni è del tutto priva di senso e di utilità e comporta danni enormi alla società e alle persone.
Solo per questo.
Ma se ti allinei all'idea dell'immunità di gregge, devi invece accettare che tutto resti chiuso finché la vaccinazione di massa sarà completata. come hanno fatto in Israele, per poter limitare le varianti e dare modo al vaccino di restare efficace. Ma in Israele hanno un apparato militare che da noi non esiste.
Da noi forse verrà completata la vaccinazione nell 2022, ma temo che già a fine anno si discuterà del terzo richiamo per gli anziani, quindi slitteranno tutti i giovani a data da destinarsi. Sempre se ci saranno ancora i soldi per gestire la cosa.
Quindi chi si aspetta di tornare libero perché vaccinato si troverà comunque soggetto a importanti limitazioni attualmente non prevedibili.
Basti pensare a nuclei familiari in cui avrai persone vaccinate e non.
Le dichiarazioni non lasciano spazio ad altre interpretazioni.










						Israele, lockdown duro e vaccinazione di massa: così si avvicina la vittoria sul Covid
					

Dal 20 dicembre, somministrate 5 milioni di dosi su una popolazione di 9 milioni di abitanti. Il governo Netanyahu punta a raggiungere al più presto l&#…




					www.repubblica.it


----------



## patroclo (2 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Accetto il rischio di vivere.
> Come ho sempre fatto.


se veramenti lo accetti vedi di cambiare atteggiamento, la vita è una ed è breve ...


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> se veramenti lo accetti vedi di cambiare atteggiamento, la vita è una ed è breve ...


Io sono pragmatico.
Normalmente io saturo a 94 in questo periodo.
Ho raggiunto i 50 di saturazione 20 anni fa. Sono stato ricoverato per una settimana e sarei morto se avessero tardato un minuto dall'intervenire.
Io rischio da anni. Ho anche già avuto una broncopolmonite da giovane.
Che cosa devo fare? Mi tutelo informandomi, da anni, ma non posso eliminare tutti gli agenti allergizzanti dal mondo.
Ci convivo.
La convivenza sia con l'ipovedenza per problemi corneali per  anni della mia vita che con l'asma mi ha abituato a un'idea molto più fatalista del vivere.
Vivi, fai quello che puoi, tutelati ma non limitarti troppo perché rinunciare a vivere è peggio.
E spera di farcela, perché mica è detto che ti vada sempre bene.
Detto questo, in questo frangente, del vaccino non me ne frega niente.
In Lombardia non abbiamo neppure finito gli over 80. Ad aprile.
A livello personale, non la considero neppure un'opzione.
Personalmente avrei voluto che in questi tre mesi fossero stati vaccinati tutti gli anziani, in maniera da abbattere statisticamente le morti.
Non è stato fatto.
Trovo che sia da grandi pezzi di merda non esserci riusciti, e aver vaccinato anche giovani nel frattempo, però è un dato di fatto.
Quindi le discussioni sul vaccino le trovo sterili, ancor di più se il fine sembra quello di accelerare un ritorno alla vita normale di persone che invece dovrebbero pretenderlo.


----------



## monamour (2 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Un anno abbiamo speso 4000 euro di Sanità privata. Non ricordo, credo fosse il 2015.
> Quest'anno, già 400 euro per il tumore della pelle di mia moglie, per il quale non potevamo attendere i tempi dell'SSN, e una cifre indefinita per la psicoterapia di mia figlia, che il Niguarda non riesce a gestire in sede.
> I tempi dell'SSN sono biblici.
> Da anni in Lombardia ci si rivolge alla Sanità privata in convenzione, in assicurazione o come solventi.
> ...


adesso non esiste la morte,solo covid....e la promessa di una vita eterna da vaccino


----------



## monamour (2 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non sarebbe una cattiva idea non curare chi fa un incidente perché andava a 230 anziché a 90.
> Io non sarei di certo contrario.
> Come non sono contrario a non curare presso il SSN tutti quelli che evadono continuamente cioè non contribuiscono a mantenere il SSN ed anche quelli che non si vogliono vaccinare, magari stando a contatto proprio con positivi e ricoverati.
> Come se si vivesse in un mondo fatto di diritti e basta.
> ...


non curiamo i soldati allora,che cazzo sparano a fare?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non sarebbe una cattiva idea non curare chi fa un incidente perché andava a 230 anziché a 90.
> Io non sarei di certo contrario.
> Come non sono contrario a non curare presso il SSN tutti quelli che evadono continuamente cioè non contribuiscono a mantenere il SSN ed anche quelli che non si vogliono vaccinare, magari stando a contatto proprio con positivi e ricoverati.
> Come se si vivesse in un mondo fatto di diritti e basta.
> ...


 quindi prima di curare qualcuno bisogna fare indagini e un processo per stabilire se sia meritevole?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Un anno abbiamo speso 4000 euro di Sanità privata. Non ricordo, credo fosse il 2015.
> Quest'anno, già 400 euro per il tumore della pelle di mia moglie, per il quale non potevamo attendere i tempi dell'SSN, e una cifre indefinita per la psicoterapia di mia figlia, che il Niguarda non riesce a gestire in sede.
> I tempi dell'SSN sono biblici.
> Da anni in Lombardia ci si rivolge alla Sanità privata in convenzione, in assicurazione o come solventi.
> ...


Comunque la medicina è ancora “un’arte”, nel senso che si basa sulla capacità di interpretazione dei sintomi e degli esami di laboratorio e diagnostici.
Comunque si muore tutti.
E “se fosse stato diagnosticato in tempo” oppure “se fosse stato curato adeguatamente“ in teoria vale per tutti, ma in pratica siamo mortali.
Non ci piace al punto che abbiamo escogitato religioni che ci assicurano la vita eterna o continue reincarnazioni fino alla beatitudine (percorso un po’ più lunghetto, ma non tanto dove si muore in tanti entro i primi anni)  per digerirsi il fatto che prima o poi ci tocca.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> adesso non esiste la morte,solo covid....e la promessa di una vita eterna da vaccino


Questo può esserti interessante.








						EUROMOMO EuroMOMO Bulletin, Week 18, 2022
					

EuroMOMO pooled estimates are approaching normal levels This week’s overall pooled EuroMOMO estimates of all-cause mortality for the…




					www.euromomo.eu
				










Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque la medicina è ancora “un’arte”, nel senso che si basa sulla capacità di interpretazione dei sintomi e degli esami di laboratorio e diagnostici.
> Comunque si muore tutti.
> E “se fosse stato diagnosticato in tempo” oppure “se fosse stato curato adeguatamente“ in teoria vale per tutti, ma in pratica siamo mortali.
> Non ci piace al punto che abbiamo escogitato religioni che ci assicurano la vita eterna o continue reincarnazioni fino alla beatitudine (percorso un po’ più lunghetto, ma non tanto dove si muore in tanti entro i primi anni)  per digerirsi il fatto che prima o poi ci tocca.


Mettiamola così.
Io se non fossi stato curato per tempo sarei morto.
Mi hanno curato sono vivo.
Per mia suocera il tumore non sarebbe stato comunque curabile.
Averlo scoperto solo due settimane prima  che morisse dà però l'idea che i medici che l'hanno visitata fossero ciechi o idioti, in quanto aveva il classico rigonfiamento sulla schiena già due mesi prima. Noi che non siamo medici un'idea di cosa fosse ce l'avevamo. Che un medico, pur ortopedico, il primo che l'ha visitata più volte, non veda un nodo metastatico non è accettabile, anche perché gli altri sintomi davano l'evidenza di cosa fosse.
Stessa situazione capitata due mesi fa circa alla mamma di una nostra amica. Anche lì, medici sordi o ciechi.
A mia cognata, con tutti i linfonodi gonfi come palle da ping pong il medico di base aveva diagnosticato stress.
Stress.
Era un linfoma, che l'ha portata tra la vita e la morte per due anni. E' tornata da quel medico e lo ha insultato, dopo.
Mi resta solo da commentare che come in tutte le professioni esistono quelli bravi, quelli mediocri, e quelli completamente idioti senso speranza.
Statisticamente avere più consulti può essere utile in presenza di dubbi per evitare di crepare a causa di un idiota.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> quindi prima di curare qualcuno bisogna fare indagini è un processo per stabilire se sia meritevole?


Assolutamente si, io chiederei una copia del 730, o del modello unico, della dichiarazione iva, dell’ultima polizza assicurativa ove si vede la classe di merito o demerito, e pure la prova provata dei pagamenti delle imposte comunali.
magari tutto riassunto e codificato nel chip della tessera sanitaria o nel chip inoculato sotto pelle come ai cani.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> non curiamo i soldati allora,che cazzo sparano a fare?


I soldati sparano per obbedire a ordini, è il loro mestiere, sono stipendiati per questo.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Assolutamente si, io chiederei una copia del 730, o del modello unico, della dichiarazione iva, dell’ultima polizza assicurativa ove si vede la classe di merito o demerito, e pure la prova provata dei pagamenti delle imposte comunali.
> magari tutto riassunto e codificato nel chip della tessera sanitaria o *nel chip inoculato sotto pelle come ai cani.*


Attenzione che i cani in generale vengono anche castrati senza che ci si faccia troppi problemi...


A parte il mio che adesso è un maiale, non un cane.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mettiamola così.
> Io se non fossi stato curato per tempo sarei morto.
> Mi hanno curato sono vivo.
> Per mia suocera il tumore non sarebbe stato comunque curabile.
> ...


Pensa che io sarei morta a 16 mesi se non fossero stati inventati gli antibiotici.
Mi è andata bene. E mi è andata bene di aver ricevuto vaccini ecc.
Ma morirò anch’io. Anche se, finché non succede, non è detto. Potrei essere la prima


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Assolutamente si, io chiederei una copia del 730, o del modello unico, della dichiarazione iva, dell’ultima polizza assicurativa ove si vede la classe di merito o demerito, e pure la prova provata dei pagamenti delle imposte comunali.
> magari tutto riassunto e codificato nel chip della tessera sanitaria o nel chip inoculato sotto pelle come ai cani.


Forse sarebbe utile fare pagare le tasse prima che uno abbia bisogno di cure.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse sarebbe utile fare pagare le tasse prima che uno abbia bisogno di cure.


va bene anche durante la cura, se non proprio prima.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Attenzione che i cani in generale vengono anche castrati senza che ci si faccia troppi problemi...
> 
> 
> A parte il mio che adesso è un maiale, non un cane.


Vengono castrati perché non possono scegliere a differenza nostra che possiamo scegliere se farci vaccinare o meno.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> va bene anche durante la cura, se non proprio prima.


 mi pare davvero geniale istituire un presidio della guardia di finanza nei pronto soccorso.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> mi pare davvero geniale istituire un presidio della guardia di finanza nei pronto soccorso.


Non serve, l’agenzia delle entrate ha tutto in formato telematico.
Basta volerle fare le cose e si fanno.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non serve, l’agenzia delle entrate ha tutto in formato telematico.
> Basta volerle fare le cose e si fanno.


Allora anche prima del bisogno.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora anche prima del bisogno.


Certo, difatti appena nasci ti fanno il codice fiscale.
Io pensavo di farmelo tatuare nell’avambraccio sinistro perché mi dimentico sempre gli ultimi tre numeri e l’ultima consonante.


----------



## Foglia (2 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono eccezioni, sono percentuali.
> E le regole devono tenere conto di altre regole e soprattutto delle leggi.
> Un vaccino privo di immunità sterile e approvato in un regime condizionato non puoi renderlo obbligatorio a meno di non essere un governante un po' folle e con un apparato militare commisurato.
> Puoi usare l'escamotage della pressione, ovvero ti obbligo a vaccinarti perché poi non fai cose.
> ...


In sintesi. Ci si toglie la r è s p o n s a b i l i t s' del vaccino (che se tu Stato mi obblighi sei poi responsabile del mio stato di salute) è al contempo si vogliono "concedere" ventilati "privilegi" a chi si vaccina. Senza assolutamente fare ciò che andrebbe fatto, parlare adeguatamente dei rischi.
Molto vero, secondo me, quello che scrivevi prima in merito al rapporto rischi/benefici. Sinceramente dopo aver perso il lavoro ed essere costretta a non cercarlo, o a cercarlo in condizioni del tutto precarie (a quando la prossima quarantena? O la prossima serrata delle scuole?) O questo vaccino lo sentirò utile per me, o altrimenti mi manca solo di star variamente male. Non me lo posso permettere. Mi manca solo quello. E dubito che nel mio lavoro freghi qualcosa a qualcuno se sono vaccinata oppure no. E in ogni caso non sarei assunta da nessuna parte. Ancora più discriminatorio. Se del caso potrei dire qualsivoglia palla al mio eventuale capo. Per inciso, nessuno é tenuto (fino a che interverranno leggi contrarie) a ragguagliare i datori di lavoro sulla propria salute. Sono dati strettamente personali, come tali coperti da privacy. Io comunque passaporti, pass e amenità simili non li calcolo, dovendo valutare se iniettarmi qualcosa oppure no.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

Lascio alcuni grafici dal sito che vi ho indicato prima (che è un punto di riferimento nel merito).
Credo che la loro osservazione possa risultare interessante. Questa mappa riguarda l'attuale eccesso di mortalità in Europa. Ovvero quanto ci si discosta dalla mortalità media. Direi che l'Italia è in pole position, seguita da Francia e Grecia. Il resto d'Europa... beh, lo vedete. Sul perché da noi sia morta più gente... non ditemi che è perché da noi ci sono più anziani perché l'età media europea si discosta di poco. 


Questa invece la situazione in UK. Come vedete non ci sono zone omogenee. A voi trovare le spiegazioni.

E visto che si confronta con la Svezia, dove la stragrande maggioranza della popolazione vive in città dalla densità come le nostre ma molto più di noi al chiuso per più mesi l'anno, quindi teoricamente con maggiori rischi rispetto a noi contrariamente a ciò che si pensa, ecco in evidenza l' eccesso di mortalità attraverso le variazioni confrontato col nostro. Qualsiasi grafico mostra che l'Italia ha gestito malissimo tutta la parte sanitaria, aumentando il numero dei morti in confronto a tutti gli altri stati europei, e per questo ha dovuto ricorrere più di altri a misure pesanti di imitazione della libertà.


----------



## Ulisse (2 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Lascio alcuni grafici dal sito che vi ho indicato prima (che è un punto di riferimento nel merito).
> Credo che la loro osservazione possa risultare interessante. Questa mappa riguarda l'attuale eccesso di mortalità in Europa. Ovvero quanto ci si discosta dalla mortalità media. Direi che l'Italia è in pole position, seguita da Francia e Grecia. Il resto d'Europa... beh, lo vedete. Sul perché da noi sia morta più gente... non ditemi che è perché da noi ci sono più anziani perché l'età media europea si discosta di poco.
> View attachment 9531


aspetta...
propinare i dati in questo modo è tendente al capzioso  
questa èl'istantanea di week inparticolare (credo questa) che non rappresenta indicazione di come le nazioni abbiano gestito la pandemia ma solo, appunto, come è la situazione attuale.
La pandemia ha avuto diversi picchi in tutte le nazioni che come un'onda si sono abbattuti con tempistiche differenti nelle differenti nazioni.
Se fai un time-lapse muovendoti con il cursore del tempo trovi facilmente week in cui l'Italia è decisamente messa meglio di altre.
Lungi da me dire che siamo stati i migliori nella gestione...e non lo dico perchè ho il polso della situazione e quindi valuto ma, più semplicemente, perchè non ho le competenze per poter affermare un bel niente.

Anche i confronti sulla mortalità ci sarebbe da aggiungere non poco.
Ci sono altri fattori sociali che andrebbero considerati.. il primo che mi viene in mente è sulla distribuzione della popolazione che nei paesi nordici europei vede prevalentemente giovani nelle grandi città (perchè legati ad attività lavorative) con i più anziani spesso spostati nella tranquilla periferia dove, in paesi come la Svezia, Danimarca...che tu porti ad esempio, hanno un crollo di densità demografica gia a pochi km fuori delle grandi città.
Quindi questo favorirebbe un isolamento per gli anziani relegando l'addensamento umano a soggetti mediamente più giovani, forti e quindi tendenzialmente meno a rischio di morte anche in caso di contagio.

un piccolo appunto....assolutamente generale e non verso di te...è che il bello dei dati..specialmente quando rappresentativi di eventi macroscopi e dalle infinite correlazioni con altrettanto infiniti parametri...è che basto un piccolo cambio del punto di osservazione..il considerare solo qualche altro parametro...ed ecco che l'interpretazione della statistica può essere tutto ed il contrario di tutto.
E si finisce come Berlusconi a dimostrare di aver mantenuto la promessa sul milione di posti di lavoro...


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> aspetta...
> propinare i dati in questo modo è tendente al capzioso
> questa èl'istantanea di week inparticolare (credo questa) che non rappresenta indicazione di come le nazioni abbiano gestito la pandemia ma solo, appunto, come è la situazione attuale.
> La pandemia ha avuto diversi picchi in tutte le nazioni che come un'onda si sono abbattuti con tempistiche differenti nelle differenti nazioni.
> ...


Verissimo.
Hai perfettamente colto la questione.
Infatti la lettura dei dati offre diverse prospettive e spesso può essere volta a dimostrare una tesi senza troppe difficoltà.
Mia moglie, in laboratorio, racconta sempre che tutti tendevano a lavorare con l'intento di arrivare al risultato.
Tutti i media tendono a fare esattamente la stessa cosa.
Posso anche solo aggiungere a quello che hai scritto tu che pure la raccolta dati non è uniforme tra i diversi paesi...
Quindi anche questo grafico può non dare una visione confrontabile del reale.
La questione dell'interpretazione trasforma la questione da sanitaria a politica.
Perché noi stiamo promuovendo azioni proprio sull'interpretazione dei dati.


----------



## Ulisse (2 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> La questione dell'interpretazione trasforma la questione da sanitaria a politica.


si, verissimo.

le azioni da implementare dovrebbero essere data-driven invece si cede spesso nella tentazione di avere l'approccio opposto: elaborare e presentare i dati a dimostrazione delle azioni implementate.
I big data..secondo molti sono non taroccabili proprio perchè scaturiti da un enorme numero di campioni e quindi impossibili da influenzare.
Quello che ai più (profani) sfugge è che proprio la vastità di questi, gli n-mila modi di aggregarli, le m-mila chiavi di lettura ne fanno uno strumento potente e malleabilissimo nelle mani di chi li presenta.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> si, verissimo.
> 
> le azioni da implementare dovrebbero essere data-driven invece si cede spesso nella tentazione di avere l'approccio opposto: elaborare e presentare i dati a dimostrazione delle azioni implementate.
> I big data..secondo molti sono non taroccabili proprio perchè scaturiti da un enorme numero di campioni e quindi impossibili da influenzare.
> *Quello che ai più (profani) sfugge è che proprio la vastità di questi, gli n-mila modi di aggregarli, le m-mila chiavi di lettura ne fanno uno strumento potente e malleabilissimo nelle mani di chi li presenta.*


Ottimo.


----------



## monamour (6 Aprile 2021)

se non per voi pensate ai vostri figli....è eclatante che questo vaccino sia pericoloso....








						Messina, gravissima trombosi per l'avvocato paladino delle vaccinazioni: aveva fatto AstraZeneca - Secolo d'Italia
					

Un avvocato di Tusa, vicino Messina, Mario Turrisi, 45 anni, è clinicamente morto dopo aver assunto il vaccino Astrazeneca: sospetta trombosi




					www.secoloditalia.it


----------



## Ulisse (6 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> se non per voi pensate ai vostri figli....è eclatante che questo vaccino sia pericoloso....


Gia abbiamo discusso sull'attuale assenza del nesso vaccin-trombosi.
Lo stesso articolo che citi lo dice:  " il nesso di casualità è tutto da dimostrare"
Altrettanto sull'impatto statistico.

Cambiamo approccio allora. Tu cosa proponi di fare?
Confidiamo in madre natura che con una bella selezione naturale risolva, in un colpo solo, il problema virus e quello del sovraffolamento mondiale?
Che venga confermato il complotto mondiale o che tutto sia un planetario pesce d'Aprile ?


----------



## monamour (6 Aprile 2021)

nessun nesso detto da chi li spinge o vende,ma quando comiciate a ragionare?
vediamo se prendo l'influenza, adesso dicono cha basta aspirina e antinfiammatori, tu continua a sentire il dottore...









						Fucecchio, muore 7 ore dopo il vaccino Moderna: paura e sospetti, il servizio
					

Un 60enne di Fucecchio, in provincia di Firenze, è morto a sette ore esatte dalla somministrazione del vaccino Moderna. Il figlio: "N...




					www.liberoquotidiano.it
				



negare sempre....
è sempre una coincidenza...ma crepano dopo il vaccino....


----------



## Ulisse (6 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> nessun nesso detto da chi li spinge o vende,ma quando comiciate a ragionare?


ma qua nessuno sta affermando che le decisioni prese sia scevre da tornaconti economici. 
Qualsiasi corsa a cercare una soluzione, a prescindere se sia un vaccino o un nuovo bruciatore per la caldaia, hanno come trainante il guadagno economico.  
E non potrebbe essere diversamente visto che, se non altro, ci sono investimenti dietro che devono per forza avere un ritorno economico. 

L'errore è nel voler per forza far rientrare tutto sotto il cappello del complotto e del guadagno.
Oh, alla fine le centinaia di morti al giorno ci sono. Almeno su questi dati oggettivi si dovrebbe convergere.



monamour ha detto:


> tu continua a sentire il dottore...


certo.
A me manda in bestia quando qualcuno, incompetente nel mio settore, inizia a replicarmi con il nulla in mano ed il vuoto pneumatico in testa solo per sentito dire dal cugino del portiere o per qualche articolo letto sulla rete.  
Ecco, in questo settore, ora l'ignorante sono io e non posso che affidarmi nelle mani di chi ne sa molto più di me.
Questo non vuol dire atteggiamento passivo da parte mia ma solamente che mi rendo conto i miei forti limiti in questa materia che non possono portarmi ad esprimere giudizi. 
Ho, come te, tante sensazioni o pensieri ma non per questo corrispondono alla verità.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ma qua nessuno sta affermando che le decisioni prese sia scevre da tornaconti economici.
> Qualsiasi corsa a cercare una soluzione, a prescindere se sia un vaccino o un nuovo bruciatore per la caldaia, hanno come trainante il guadagno economico.
> E non potrebbe essere diversamente visto che, se non altro, ci sono investimenti dietro che devono per forza avere un ritorno economico.
> 
> ...


Condivido.


----------



## alberto15 (6 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Condivido.


Come sempre in Italia ci sono 60 milioni di allenatori della nazionale di calcio, 60 milioni di presidenti del consiglio e , ovviamente 60 milioni di virologi.


----------



## monamour (6 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Gia abbiamo discusso sull'attuale assenza del nesso vaccin-trombosi.
> Lo stesso articolo che citi lo dice:  " il nesso di casualità è tutto da dimostrare"
> Altrettanto sull'impatto statistico.
> 
> ...


ecco la prova,che giornataccia vero?








						AstraZeneca, la doccia fredda dall'Ema: "Un nesso tra le vaccinazioni e le trombosi c'è" - Secolo d'Italia
					

AstraZeneca e casi di trombosi: amara sorpreda dall'Ema: il nesso c'è anche se non è chiaro il meccanismo. Valutazione definitva lontana




					www.secoloditalia.it
				






Ulisse ha detto:


> ma qua nessuno sta affermando che le decisioni prese sia scevre da tornaconti economici.
> Qualsiasi corsa a cercare una soluzione, a prescindere se sia un vaccino o un nuovo bruciatore per la caldaia, hanno come trainante il guadagno economico.
> E non potrebbe essere diversamente visto che, se non altro, ci sono investimenti dietro che devono per forza avere un ritorno economico.
> 
> ...


molti medici ricercatori e scienziati tra cui un nobel hanno detto che questo vaccino è la peste,ma non rientrano nei libri paga della big pharma




			Accesso per lettura
		


siete voi,i covidioti...


			Accesso per lettura
		


non chiacchiere da bar








						Studio mostra massicce infezioni di Covid dopo la vaccinazione
					

In quasi tutti i paesi in cui avviene la vaccinazione, c'è un aumento del numero di casi e spesso un aumento dei decessi con o da Covid-19. Nei paesi in cui c'




					www.orazero.org
				




ma grazie a Dio credo che presto sarà tutto finito...per tutti.








						I carri armati russi si muovono verso l’Ucraina. Il mondo si prepara alla possibilità che una grossa guerra possa presto scoppiare
					

In questo momento, più forze militari russe sono ammassate vicino ai confini dell'Ucraina di quanto abbiamo mai visto prima. I leader militari occidentali dico




					www.orazero.org


----------



## Ulisse (6 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> molti medici ricercatori e scienziati tra cui un nobel hanno detto che questo vaccino è la peste,ma non rientrano nei libri paga della big pharma


quindi, altrettanto valido l'affermare che parlano proprio così perchè nn rientrano (ancora) a libro paga della big pharma.



monamour ha detto:


> siete voi,i covidioti...





monamour ha detto:


> non chiacchiere da bar


Ammetto che ora mi hai convinto. Viste le fonti autorevoli che citi.

Credevo più a mia madre quando, da adolescente, mi chiamava dicendomi "vieni qua che nn ti faccio niente" che a questo orazero


----------



## monamour (6 Aprile 2021)

microcefalo, leggi gli articoli con gli studi,pallesecche da seghe multiple...tua madre faceva bene a menarti,idiota


----------



## Ulisse (6 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> microcefalo, leggi gli articoli con gli studi,pallesecche da seghe multiple...tua madre faceva bene a menarti,idiota


mi piace il turpiloquio. 
Quando arriva, mi da la chiara dimostrazione che l'interlocutore è privo di argomentazioni valide e la butta in rissa verbale.


----------



## monamour (6 Aprile 2021)

io? e quando mai?


Ulisse ha detto:


> mi piace il turpiloquio.
> Quando arriva, mi da la chiara dimostrazione che l'interlocutore è privo di argomentazioni valide e la butta in rissa verbale.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Aprile 2021)

Che poi l’eccessiva masturbazione non fa mica rinsecchire le gonadi, anzi aiuta a tenere pulita la prostata.


----------



## monamour (7 Aprile 2021)

vi farete vaccinare?
col cazzo sicuramente...adesso tecnicamente cercate una soluzione..(non suzione)...


----------



## monamour (7 Aprile 2021)

vado....devo fare una consegna,se proprio ci pensi ti faccio avere l'iban...


----------



## Vera (7 Aprile 2021)

Ussignur! Fossi un uomo mi sarebbero cadute le palle.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Aprile 2021)

Sapete che anche gli usufruitori della legge 104 hanno diritto a vaccinarsi a prescindere dall’età che anno? Ne siete al corrente?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Sapete che anche gli usufruitori della legge 104 hanno diritto a vaccinarsi a prescindere dall’età che *hanno*? Ne siete al corrente?


Certo, ci mancherebbe altro! E anche i caregiver. Cioè quelli che guidano l’auto


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Aprile 2021)

Corretto.
In questi giorni stiamo definendo le liste di persone che in paese hanno bisogno di trasporto disabili per andare a fare il vaccino ed annesse a queste ci sono anche le loro badanti se assunte regolarmente e gli usufruitori di 104.


----------



## monamour (8 Aprile 2021)

la strage continua...








						La linea del governo: "No AstraZeneca a chi ha meno di 60 anni". Il parere dell'Oms - Secolo d'Italia
					

AstraZeneca e trombosi, l'Oms ha definito "plausibile ma non confermato" un legame fra il vaccino e i rari casi di coaguli di sangue




					www.secoloditalia.it


----------



## monamour (8 Aprile 2021)

Cefalee, cali di vista e gonfiori: ecco i sintomi da non trascurare
					

Non è necessario dfare altri esami prima dell'iniezione ma cordare sempre con il medico se assumere i farmaci abituali. Seconda dose, dubbio sul siero diverso




					www.ilgiornale.it
				




sono molto rassicurata...

1. Quali sono i segnali sospetti dopo la vaccinazione, che fanno far pensare a eventi avversi?


Affanno, dolore al petto o allo stomaco, gonfiore o sensazione di freddo a un braccio o una gamba, mal di testa grave o in peggioramento o visione offuscata, sanguinamento persistente, piccoli lividi multipli, macchie rossastre o violacee o vesciche di sangue sotto la pelle. I sintomi di combinazione per coaguli di sangue e piastrine basse devono portare all'assistenza medica.

2. Ci sono segnali anche a distanza di tempo?

Se dopo 4 giorni dalla vaccinazione si accusa ancora mal di testa e febbricola è anomalo. Inoltre se si presentano emorragie o piccole ecchimosi, bisogna rivolgersi al medico. Nel 90% dei casi le trombosi prese nelle fasi iniziali si curano come le emorragie e le piastrinopenie.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> la strage continua...


E siamo solo agli inizi.. Io ne ho incontrato uno alla vigilia di pasqua che mi ha detto che si era vaccinato 

E infatti gli volevo dire che mi pareva che avesse una brutta cera, ma poi per delicatezza ho taciuto. 

A quest'ora sarà già al camposanto


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Aprile 2021)

Ecco perché da tanto non vedo il mio vicino.
Magari è stato vaccinato.


----------



## monamour (8 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ecco perché da tanto non vedo il mio vicino.
> Magari è stato vaccinato.


magari gli stai sul cazzo e si nasconde..


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Aprile 2021)

No no mona...cha proprio tutto chiuso.
secondo me l’hanno vaccinato.


----------



## feather (8 Aprile 2021)

Questi sono gli effetti collaterali in 1 su 10.000 del Voltaren!
1 su 10.000, non 8 su 22 milioni!


----------



## Skorpio (8 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ecco perché da tanto non vedo il mio vicino.
> Magari è stato vaccinato.


Penso di si
Ne è sparita tanta di gente nelle ultime settimane


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Aprile 2021)

al netto di quelli andati a Dubai naturalmente.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Aprile 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Questi sono gli effetti collaterali in 1 su 10.000 del Voltaren!
> 1 su 10.000, non 8 su 22 milioni!


Ecco perché è morto quello che si era slogato la caviglia quando si fece il doppio a tennis 

E a noi biscari ci avevano detto che gli era preso un infarto


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Questi sono gli effetti collaterali in 1 su 10.000 del Voltaren!
> 1 su 10.000, non 8 su 22 milioni!


Inquietante perdita dei capelli


----------



## monamour (8 Aprile 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Questi sono gli effetti collaterali in 1 su 10.000 del Voltaren!
> 1 su 10.000, non 8 su 22 milioni!


bello, solo che quelli li prendo se dico io e nessuno mi scassa le palle....


----------



## Skorpio (8 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> bello, solo che quelli li prendo se dico io e nessuno mi scassa le palle....


Pensa se arrivasse quello del giardino col Voltaren in mano per farti un bel massaggino alle coscine

Scommetto che ti passerebbe la cacarella che ti ritrovi addosso e da lui te lo faresti fare

Dico bene?


----------



## monamour (8 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Pensa se arrivasse quello del giardino col Voltaren in mano per farti un bel massaggino alle coscine
> 
> Scommetto che ti passerebbe la cacarella che ti ritrovi addosso e da lui te lo faresti fare
> 
> Dico bene?


no


----------



## Skorpio (8 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> no


Ma come no.. Dai

Ma guarda che è un ingegnere spaziale eh
Non ci sono rischi


----------



## monamour (9 Aprile 2021)

sempre meglio,ti ha colpito molto la storia del vicino,ti seghi spesso?








						Sorprese dalla banca dati dell'Ema. Effetti collaterali gravi anche con Pfizer e Moderna - Secolo d'Italia
					

Non solo il vaccino diAstrazeneca, finito nel mirino. La banca dati dell'Ema registra reazioni avverse anche con Pfizer e Moderna




					www.secoloditalia.it


----------



## alberto15 (9 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> bello, solo che quelli li prendo se dico io e nessuno mi scassa le palle....


certo se ti fa male la chiappa mica muoiono 600 persone al giorno


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2021)

Il problema è molto più probabilmente questo








						Il Sudafrica pensa di rivendere il vaccino AstraZeneca. In Italia 135mila dosi arrivate
					

Dopo la decisione di procedere solo con il prodotto J&J, il Sudafrica propone di rivendere o scambiare le dosi AstraZeneca. In Italia arriva il primo carico e la circolare del Ministero: seconda dose dopo 12 settimane




					www.sanitainformazione.it
				



ovvero il fatto che AZ non sarebbe forse più così efficace per tutte le varianti attuali,
insieme alla necessità di contenere la spesa pubblica a livello europeo che sta determinando gradualmente un diverso approccio per la campagna vaccinale (in Italia questa necessità è diventata la stigma per qualsiasi farmaco coperto da brevetto - cosa che lo rende più costoso - in favore di generici come la Tachipirina. Si temeva un eccesso di spesa sanitaria e quindi si è, non ho più dubbi in proposito, stoppata la cura di base, così come per la stessa ragione si sono sospesi interventi ed esami non urgenti senza alcun aumento o miglioramento del servizio offerto).
Mi sembra peraltro che la direzione attuale stia diventando finalmente più pragmatica,








						Draghi: vaccinare gli anziani è la priorità per ripartire - PMI.it
					

Governo: nuova ordinanza con priorità anziani e fragili, campagna vaccinale parametro per le riaperture, seconda dose AstraZeneca a tutti.




					www.pmi.it
				



Limitarsi a vaccinare le persone più anziane e a rischio (giusto) consente di abbattere le conseguenze più gravi e permette di risparmiare parecchio a livello sanitario. Non dubito comunque che con il terzo o quarto richiamo i vaccini diventino a pagamento per gli under 60.
AZ inizialmente era il vaccino per gli under 55, non mi sorprende che sia stato messo fuori gioco.
Non si può pensare in prospettiva di dover continuamente vaccinare tutta la popolazione. Costi troppo elevati.
E neppure lo si può dire ufficialmente, dopo che era stato promesso...
La stigma versi i furbetti da parte di Draghi fa intuire molte cose...


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2021)

Comunque che litighiate o meno sul vaccino, non cambia un cazzo in relazione a questa situazione.
Razionalmente possiamo solo intuire tra le righe la direzione verso cui stiamo andando.
Ma nessuno di noi potrà decidere assolutamente quale sarà.
Quindi.... se vi piace fare il tifo, fatelo per il calcio o per Sanremo, che almeno è più divertente....
I risultati non saranno molto differenti.


----------



## Vera (9 Aprile 2021)

È come avere intorno vegani che ti fanno terrorismo psicologico. 
Volete vaccinarvi? Fatelo. Non volete vaccinarvi? Non fatelo ma non rompete le palle a chi prende decisioni diverse. Non capisco che fastidio dia a voi.


----------



## andrea53 (9 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> al netto di quelli andati a Dubai naturalmente.


e magari anche di quelli volati a Budapest.


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> È come avere intorno vegani che ti fanno terrorismo psicologico.
> *Volete vaccinarvi? Fatelo*. Non volete vaccinarvi? Non fatelo ma non rompete le palle a chi prende decisioni diverse. Non capisco che fastidio dia a voi.


Il problema è che chi si vuole vaccinare e ha tutte le ragioni per volerlo spesso non può se non ha santi in paradiso.
Da noi non hanno neppure completato gli over 80.
Così è più proficuo dar fuoco alle polveri e far litigare tutti, no Vax vs Pro vax.
Però il mio vicino di casa barista quarantenne in salute è da più di due mesi che ha ricevuto la seconda dose di Pfizer mRNABNT 162b2 (copio dal certificato che mi ha inviato a suo tempo)...
Il record tra i miei conoscenti, che vedono anche insegnanti più giovani di me attualmente ancora in DAD già vaccinati.
Manco mia zia ultraottantenne ha potuto farlo, in tutti questi mesi.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Aprile 2021)

Io penso alla


andrea53 ha detto:


> e magari anche di quelli volati a Budapest.


ecco questi li invidio di più....


----------



## Ulisse (9 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> È come avere intorno vegani che ti fanno terrorismo psicologico.
> Volete vaccinarvi? Fatelo. Non volete vaccinarvi? Non fatelo ma non rompete le palle a chi prende decisioni diverse. Non capisco che fastidio dia a voi.


non credo sia questione di fastidio ma piuttosto di senso civico.
Un vegano può liberamente decidere di campare brucando il prato. Al più rompe il caiser alle vacche o pecore perchè ne entra in competizione per la risorsa erba.
La scelta di vaccinarsi o meno ha degli impatti che vanno oltre la sfera privata perchè hanno ovvie ricadute sulla comunità.
Un non vaccinato che si ammala più gravemente di un vaccinato, occuperà per esempio un posto in rianimazione togliendolo ad un altro e, se ciò non fosse, cmq gravando sulla spesa sanitaria.
Avere molti vaccinati è un aiuto per tutte quelle persone immunodepresse che nn possono permettersi il lusso di ammalarsi.

Insomma, ci possono essere tantissimi esempi per i quali il non vaccinarsi non dovrebbe essere una scelta del singolo semplicemente perchè ha ricadute sulla cumunità.

Poi, vogliamo discutere sugli effetti collaterali, sui casi di morte, la libertà del singolo, i complotti...tutto quello che volete. 
Resta però di fondo il concetto che la tua libertà finisce dove inizia quella degli altri.


----------



## andrea53 (9 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non credo sia questione di fastidio ma piuttosto di senso civico.
> Un vegano può liberamente decidere di campare brucando il prato. Al più rompe il caiser alle vacche o pecore perchè ne entra in competizione per la risorsa erba.
> La scelta di vaccinarsi o meno ha degli impatti che vanno oltre la sfera privata perchè hanno ovvie ricadute sulla comunità.
> Un non vaccinato che si ammala più gravemente di un vaccinato, occuperà per esempio un posto in rianimazione togliendolo ad un altro e, se ciò non fosse, cmq gravando sulla spesa sanitaria.
> ...


Il problema sarà facilmente risolto dalla certificazione vaccinale. I no-vax avranno spazi, scompartimenti, sale e accessi riservati, in cui potranno accomodarsi, così come avviene per i fumatori. Tutti gli altri potranno accontentarsi della libertà.


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2021)

Il problema fin dall'inizio è stato come poter gestire una pandemia senza appesantire la spesa pubblica (da razionalizzare, come dicono loro, a partite dal 2023).


			https://www.camera.it/temiap/documentazione/temi/pdf/1104197.pdf?_1591182412901
		

Medici di base che prescrivono farmaci a carico del SNN? Una follia, in termini di spesa.
La Tachipirina generica la paga il cittadino, è un farmaco a bassissimo costo.
Aumentare i medici di base è un costo che impatta su tutti i bilanci futuri. Non si può fare.
Ridistribuire i medici ospedalieri nelle stesse strutture e convertire le stesse è a costo zero, anzi, a ben guardare la necessità di rinviare operazioni e visite non urgenti abbatte i costi.
Il vaccino è il prodotto farmaceutico più economico in assoluto. AZ è tra quelli disponibili quello a più basso costo.








						I prezzi dei vaccini nell'Ue: Astrazeneca il meno costoso, Moderna il più caro
					

I prezzi dei vaccini nell'Ue sono molto vari almeno stando un post della sottosegretaria al bilancio belga. Ecco i dati




					www.aboutpharma.com
				



Facendo due conti della serva, puntare solo sulla vaccinazione di massa, relegando AZ alla stragrande maggioranza della popolazione, gli Under 55, usufruendo di medici volontari e contenendo i costi delle strutture (per le grandi ditte, pensando di caricarle direttamente su di loro, oppure adottando le farmacie, le scuole, le palestre, strutture chiuse al momento) ha fatto pensare di poter passare 'a nuttata senza grandi appesantimenti per i bilanci di stato e criticità per la stabilità, tenendo conto anche del crollo del PIL temporaneo.
Il lockdown è uno strumento a basso costo per lo stato, non richiedendo grandi investimenti (neppure quelli dei controlli, comunque ripagati dalle multe). E ha un potente impatto emotivo, utile sicuramente.
Le mascherine... ce le paghiamo noi.
Idem tutti i vari prodotti igienizzanti.
E se muoiono nel frattempo i vecchi, è solo un vantaggio per SSN e INPS.








						Pensioni, i primi effetti della pandemia: bilancio Inps più leggero di 11,9 miliardi
					

Le stime sui conti dell’ente di previdenza fino al 2029. Oggi ci sono 16 milioni di pensionati, il minimo degli ultimi 25 anni. Ecco perché caleranno ancora (anche senza Covid)




					www.corriere.it
				



Alle imprese sono state offerte molte possibilità di credito. Il debito, lo sa chiunque, va però restituito, con gli interessi.
E certi settori, se anche fallissero, sarebbero velocemente sostituibili. Morto un ristorante, ne apre un altro.
Non c'è grossa tecnologia dietro.
Sinceramente, è stato tutto gestito da gente dal braccino corto.
E non solo in Italia.
Il problema è che nessuno aveva considerato le varianti.... forse speravano nella fine della pandemia, chi lo sa.
Sono arrivate... e alcune promettono di essere vaccino resistenti...
Quindi che si fa? Si continua con AZ che costa poco ma forse non serve più a un cazzo?
No, lo si relega ai vecchietti, su cui non è stato testato, e si risparmia rispetto a Pfizer...
E si risparmia anche così, ritardando la campagna vaccinale in maniera che sfori nel bilancio 2022 o chissà...
Certificato vaccinale? Il contentino per chi crede ancora che la libertà si ottenga così.
Se non ve l'hanno data finora, non ve la daranno sicuramente in questo modo...
Qui nessuno vuole spendere per noi. Se stiamo a casa è meglio, pertanto. Fatevene una ragione.


----------



## andrea53 (9 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema fin dall'inizio è stato come poter gestire una pandemia senza appesantire la spesa pubblica (da razionalizzare, come dicono loro, a partite dal 2023).
> 
> 
> https://www.camera.it/temiap/documentazione/temi/pdf/1104197.pdf?_1591182412901
> ...


Libertà? non lo so, perché è una cosa difficile da definire. Io mi sono sempre sentito liberissimo, di muovermi, lavorare, andare in giro per il mondo, di avere amici in cinque continenti. Fatto il dipendente, l'autonomo. l'imprenditore. Posso dire, a questa età, di avere vissuto cinque o sei vite diverse e tutte interessanti. Pronto a ricominciare, anche domani (in cul@ all'anagrafe). Il mio fisico, per ora e per fortuna, è integro, forse anche perché ho fatto una vita sana, alimentazione, esercizio fisico costante e soprattutto perché fino ad oggi madre natura mi ha voluto bene. Tutto questo considerato, per me  chi non si vaccina sta a distanza...


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2021)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Libertà? non lo so, perché è una cosa difficile da definire. Io mi sono sempre sentito liberissimo, di muovermi, lavorare, andare in giro per il mondo, di avere amici in cinque continenti. Fatto il dipendente, l'autonomo. l'imprenditore. Posso dire, a questa età, di avere vissuto cinque o sei vite diverse e tutte interessanti. Pronto a ricominciare, anche domani (in cul@ all'anagrafe). Il mio fisico, per ora e per fortuna, è integro, forse anche perché ho fatto una vita sana, alimentazione, esercizio fisico costante e soprattutto perché fino ad oggi madre natura mi ha voluto bene. Tutto questo considerato, *per me  chi non si vaccina sta a distanza...*


E fai male... Perché chi si vaccina può essere contagioso allo stesso modo, soprattutto per le varianti.
Lo dice ormai anche Repubblica, il giornale più filogovernativo...








						Immuni, ma contagiosi: ecco perché la mascherina serve anche ai vaccinati
					

Secondo la comunità scientifica internazionale dovremo osservare ancora a lungo le regole anti-Covid: dalla protezione di naso e bocca fino al distanzia…




					www.repubblica.it
				



Io infatti non faccio differenza. Quando è arrivata una mia amica vaccinata e si è messa a baciare tutti sulla guancia perché si dichiarava Covid free io mi sono scostato. Aveva pure mal di gola...
E comunque credo che se domani ti arrivasse invece una come Cameron Diaz a proporti un incontro in motel, il certificato di vaccinazione non glielo chiederesti sicuramente...
La vita sana implica anche l'accettazione di qualche rischio... quando però è vantaggioso per il fisico.


----------



## Ulisse (9 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Il lockdown è uno strumento a basso costo per lo stato


su questo ho qualche dubbio.
Ridotto gettito fiscale, crollo dei consumi (a parte lievito e farina ), erogazione di sussidi/ristori.



danny ha detto:


> Il problema è che nessuno aveva considerato le varianti.... forse speravano nella fine della pandemia, chi lo sa.
> Sono arrivate... e alcune promettono di essere vaccino resistenti...


non credo fosse inaspettata una cosa del genere.
Non lo è stato per un profano come me, figuriamoci da chi, come loro, è del settore.
Combattere un virus, senza debellarlo,  ne aiuta automaticamente la selezione naturale.
Si selezionano i più forti, vaccino/cure resistenti.


----------



## andrea53 (9 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> E fai male... Perché chi si vaccina può essere contagioso allo stesso modo, soprattutto per le varianti.
> Lo dice ormai anche Repubblica, il giornale più filogovernativo...
> 
> 
> ...


La mia palestra è chiusa da novembre, tocca fare la serie in casa e si subisce l'attacco della pigrizia. . andrò a fare un giro in spiaggia, sperando che non mi becchi la milizia anticovid. Le mie amichette al momento sono tutte terrorizzate dal rischio contagio. Finché non saremo tutti vaccinati tocca fare astinenza...


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> su questo ho qualche dubbio.
> Ridotto gettito fiscale, crollo dei consumi (a parte lievito e farina ), erogazione di sussidi/ristori.
> 
> 
> ...


E' vero tutto quello che dici.
E' anche vero che anche un conflitto bellico determina conseguenze catastrofiche sulla popolazione ma genera opportunità di cambiamento.

Sulle varianti: ho letto tante di quelle cazzate da persone che di biologia dovrebbero saperne più del sottoscritto che non mi stupisco di niente. 
Non posso pensare a ignoranza, piuttosto a malafede.
La stessa vaccinazione -che non produce immunità sterile -  in pandemia con la gente che ha contatti di lavoro etc introduce un rischio di produrre varianti vaccinoresistenti e potenzialmente più aggressive.


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2021)

andrea53 ha detto:


> La mia palestra è chiusa da novembre, tocca fare la serie in casa e si subisce l'attacco della pigrizia. . andrò a fare un giro in spiaggia, sperando che non mi becchi la milizia anticovid. Le mie amichette al momento sono tutte terrorizzate dal rischio contagio. Finché non saremo tutti vaccinati tocca fare astinenza...


Allora dovrai andare avanti anni...








						Vaccini, Draghi: "Dovremo continuare a vaccinarci per anni a causa delle varianti" - Italia
					

Il presidente del Consiglio: "I prossimi contratti con le case farmaceutiche saranno fatti meglio" (ANSA)




					www.ansa.it


----------



## andrea53 (9 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> su questo ho qualche dubbio.
> Ridotto gettito fiscale, crollo dei consumi (a parte lievito e farina ), erogazione di sussidi/ristori.
> 
> 
> ...


I coronavirus variano continuamente, è una circostanza ben nota. Fanno "errori" replicandosi e/o si adattano, perché le varianti più contagiose si diffondono più rapidamente a discapito delle altre. Dovremo vaccinarci per anni e le big Farma dovranno correre dietro alle variazioni. Non sappiamo per quanto, anche quando la pandemia sarà sotto controllo, nulla sarà come prima. Ci eravamo salvati dalla prima SarS perché - a differenza di quasi tutti i virus influenzali - diventava contagiosa dopo la manifestazione dei sintomi, e quindi fu più facile isolare i portatori. Questa, invece, lo è da prima di manifestarsi ed è questo aspetto "subdolo" che ne favorisce la diffusione. Vi consiglio di leggere, se non lo avete già fatto, Spillover di David Quammen, un testo scientifico e anche profetico...


----------



## spleen (9 Aprile 2021)

Un altro effettto della pandemia, che viene sottaciuto è l'aumento del prezzo delle materie prime.
Acciaio, plastica, legno, petrolio e derivati, prodotti agricoli, stanno avendo aumenti consistenti, alcuni a doppia cifra. 
Aspettiamoci un aumento dei prezzi con relativa inflazione.
Che diminuirà il nostro potere di acquisto e il valore (se ne abbiamo ) dei nostri risparmi.


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Un altro effettto della pandemia, che viene sottaciuto è l'aumento del prezzo delle materie prime.
> Acciaio, plastica, legno, petrolio e derivati, prodotti agricoli, stanno avendo aumenti consistenti, alcuni a doppia cifra.
> Aspettiamoci un aumento dei prezzi con relativa inflazione.
> Che diminuirà il nostro potere di acquisto e il valore (se ne abbiamo ) dei nostri risparmi.


Dove c'è chi perde, vi è anche chi guadagna.
E' solo un drenaggio di ricchezza.








						Nonostante la crisi, aumentano i miliardari. La classifica di Forbes
					

Nonostante la crisi economica globale innescata dalla pandemia di Covid-19, nel 2021 il numero di miliardari nel mondo segna un aumento record




					www.interris.it


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2021)

andrea53 ha detto:


> I coronavirus variano continuamente, è una circostanza ben nota. Fanno "errori" replicandosi e/o si adattano, perché le varianti più contagiose si diffondono più rapidamente a discapito delle altre. Dovremo vaccinarci per anni e le big Farma dovranno correre dietro alle variazioni. Non sappiamo per quanto, anche quando la pandemia sarà sotto controllo, nulla sarà come prima. Ci eravamo salvati dalla prima SarS perché - a differenza di quasi tutti i virus influenzali - diventava contagiosa dopo la manifestazione dei sintomi, e quindi fu più facile isolare i portatori. Questa, invece, lo è da prima di manifestarsi ed è questo aspetto "subdolo" che ne favorisce la diffusione. Vi consiglio di leggere, se non lo avete già fatto, Spillover di David Quammen, un testo scientifico e anche profetico...


Non aveva affatto torto Palù quando rilasciò questa intervista.
Le pandemie di virus respiratori durano al massimo due anni, fanno strage iniziale, poi si adattano e trovano un modo per convivere con l'uomo limitando i danni.
Che cosa è accaduto stavolta perché pare stia tutto andando diversamente?








						"Terza ondata? Nessuna pandemia dura più di 2 anni. Il picco tra gennaio e febbraio"
					

"Terza ondata? Nessuna pandemia dura più di 2 anni. Il picco tra gennaio e febbraio"




					www.huffingtonpost.it


----------



## Ulisse (9 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Dove c'è chi perde, vi è anche chi guadagna.
> E' solo un drenaggio di ricchezza.


Sempre.
Ogni stravolgimento di tale portata, crea una nuova ridistribuzione delle ricchezze.

Tempo fa, in tempi non sospetti, lessi un articolo interessante sui ricavi che le aziende di beni collocati nella fascia extralusso (Ferrari, Moet, Bulgari,..).
Queste ottengono dei picchi considerevoli nei guadagni a cavallo di questi sconvolgimenti.
La spiegazione era collocata nel desiderio che i nuovi ricchi hanno nel voler ostentare il raggiunto status sociale di, appunto, ricchi.
In genere reagiscono al raggiungimento di tale status, appropriandosi di tutti gli indicatori sociali (Ferrari, gioielli,..) che li fanno indiscutibilmente collocare in quella ristretta elite.

Aziende del genere vogliono questi cambiamenti.
La Ferrari, ad esempio, di certo non giova delle periodiche rottamazioni offerte dallo Stato.
Ha la necessità che si vadano a creare questi nuovi ricchi che rappresentano una nuovo territorio vergine di mercato.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> sempre meglio,ti ha colpito molto la storia del vicino,ti seghi spesso?


Ma che domande del cazzo, certo che si
Tutti gli uomini si segano, e più dicono di no e più si segano, non lo sapevi? 

Cosa altro vuoi sapere del mondo maschile? Che vedo che sei un po' indietro... 

Qui facciamo anche educational.. Vedrai che impari tante cose

Chiedi e ti sarà dato


----------



## Ulisse (9 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chiedi e ti sarà dato


questa,però, è a rischio fraintendimento.


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Tutti* gli uomini si segano, e più dicono di no e più si segano, non lo sapevi?


Le fonti, Skorpio, le fonti....


----------



## Vera (9 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è che chi si vuole vaccinare e ha tutte le ragioni per volerlo spesso non può se non ha santi in paradiso.
> Da noi non hanno neppure completato gli over 80.
> Così è più proficuo dar fuoco alle polveri e far litigare tutti, no Vax vs Pro vax.
> Però il mio vicino di casa barista quarantenne in salute è da più di due mesi che ha ricevuto la seconda dose di Pfizer mRNABNT 162b2 (copio dal certificato che mi ha inviato a suo tempo)...
> ...


Qui non ci lamentiamo, stanno procedendo bene.


----------



## Vera (9 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non credo sia questione di fastidio ma piuttosto di senso civico.
> Un vegano può liberamente decidere di campare brucando il prato. Al più rompe il caiser alle vacche o pecore perchè ne entra in competizione per la risorsa erba.
> La scelta di vaccinarsi o meno ha degli impatti che vanno oltre la sfera privata perchè hanno ovvie ricadute sulla comunità.
> Un non vaccinato che si ammala più gravemente di un vaccinato, occuperà per esempio un posto in rianimazione togliendolo ad un altro e, se ciò non fosse, cmq gravando sulla spesa sanitaria.
> ...


Il discorso che hai fatto è giustissimo. Se ne parlava già un anno fa, quando sono iniziate le restrizioni e le buone regole anti contagio.
Sul senso civico c'ho dato a mucchio.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> questa,però, è a rischio fraintendimento.


Dici? 

Allora preciso che la frase è solo riferita a conoscenza del maschio, quindi niente idee e fantasie strane 

Per dar sfogo a quelle, ci sono quelli bravi che scrivono in privato, e che in pubblico non sanno manco mettere in piedi 5 parole messe in croce


----------



## monamour (9 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Qui non ci lamentiamo, stanno procedendo bene.


alla grande..non passa un giorno....ma va tutto bene....è giusto cosi'...l'ha detto il dottore.









						AstraZeneca, insegnante 50enne colpita da ictus dopo il vaccino: è grave
					

I familiari della donna vogliono sapere se esiste un collegamento tra il malore e la somministrazione del siero




					www.ilgiornale.it


----------



## Ulisse (9 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dici?


beh..un pochino si.
Però, è anche vero che la malizia è spesso negli occhi di chi legge.


----------



## spleen (9 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Dove c'è chi perde, vi è anche chi guadagna.
> E' solo un drenaggio di ricchezza.
> 
> 
> ...


Molti che perdono, pochi che guadagnano evidentemente....


----------



## Vera (9 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> alla grande..non passa un giorno....ma va tutto bene....è giusto cosi'...l'ha detto il dottore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A te il dottore non ti dice mai che hai un grave problema?


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma che domande del cazzo, certo che si
> Tutti gli uomini si segano, e più dicono di no e più si segano, non lo sapevi?
> 
> Cosa altro vuoi sapere del mondo maschile? Che vedo che sei un po' indietro...
> ...


Io viaggio sull’una al giorno, intorno alle 10 del mattino con lavata di uccello nel bagno delle signore se sono in ufficio.


----------



## monamour (10 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> A te il dottore non ti dice mai che hai un grave problema?


l'avvocato provax che si batteva contro i no vax....il tempo è un gran giudice...








						AstraZeneca, un altro decesso: morto l’avvocato 45enne
					

L’uomo aveva avuto una trombosi un paio di settimane dopo aver ricevuto il vaccino. Era ricoverato dalla scorsa domenica al Policlinico di Messina




					www.ilgiornale.it


----------



## monamour (10 Aprile 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Molti che perdono, pochi che guadagnano evidentemente....


lo chiamano complottismo...


----------



## Vera (10 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> l'avvocato provax che si batteva contro i no vax....il tempo è un gran giudice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trovati un altro hobby.


----------



## andrea53 (10 Aprile 2021)

Pensate un po’ se il virus dell’HIV fosse stato trasmissibile per via aerea invece che per via ematica... cosa sarebbe stato di noi


----------



## monamour (10 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Trovati un altro hobby.


trovati 2 neuroni comincia a pensare


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> trovati 2 neuroni comincia a pensare


Speriamo non siano quelli che hai perso tu


----------



## monamour (10 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Speriamo non siano quelli che hai perso tu


ma falla finita vecchia bauscia...


----------



## monamour (10 Aprile 2021)

eccone un'altro...ma andrà tutto bene...








						Vaccino, 81enne di Senigallia si vaccina con Pfizer e muore di trombosi dopo 12 ore: la famiglia non chiede accertamenti
					

Un anziano di 81 anni è morto a  Senigallia  di trombosi fulminante circa 12 ore dopo aver fatto la seconda dose del  vaccino Pfizer , ma ...




					www.liberoquotidiano.it


----------



## Skorpio (10 Aprile 2021)

Un'altra ancora.. 









						INVESTITA DA UN BUS DOPO IL VACCINO, MUORE ANZIANA. IL CORDOGLIO DEL SINDACO - Lo Jonio
					

Una donna è stata travolta da un bus di città in Piazza Ebalia nel centro di Taranto. La tragedia si è verificata nel pomeriggio di martedì 16-3-2021 intorno alle 17. Pare che la vittima avesse appena ricevuto il vaccino, nella vicina sede della facoltà di Medicina, e stesse raggiungendo i...




					www.google.com


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> ma falla finita vecchia bauscia...


Disse la gallina avvizzita, neanche buona per il brodo


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Aprile 2021)

Oggi ci sono un po’ di infermieri in piazza a brontolare contro l’obbligo di vaccinarsi.
Mi piacerebbe sentire le ragioni degli altri, cioè quelli che si vaccinano.
In tv si vedono solo i no, i si corrono via silenziosi.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Oggi ci sono un po’ di infermieri in piazza a brontolare contro l’obbligo di vaccinarsi.
> Mi piacerebbe sentire le ragioni degli altri, cioè quelli che si vaccinano.
> In tv si vedono solo i no, i si corrono via silenziosi.


Io apprezzerei la coerenza ; per esempio «  io apro » dicono di voler aprire «  in sicurezza « .
Non so di quale sicurezza parlino ma non trovo per niente affidabile quello che dice che mi prepara da mangiare « in sicurezza « mentre stanno in centinaia assembrati senza mascherina nelle piazze.


----------



## monamour (11 Aprile 2021)

tora tora tora...








						Vaccino, l'ammissione della Cina: "Bassa efficacia". E studia possibili mix
					

In una  rara ammissione di debolezza  da parte delle autorità cinesi,  Gao Fu , a capo del Centro per il controllo e la prevenzione delle malat...




					www.iltempo.it
				











						Mascherine cinesi, l'ex commissario Domenico Arcuri indagato per peculato
					

L'ex commissario straordinario per l'emergenza Covid Domenico Arcuri sarebbe stato iscritto sul registro degli indagati della Procura della Re...




					www.iltempo.it
				











						Respiratori cinesi, allarme del Ministero: sono pericolosi. Sospesi negli ospedali della Regione Lazio
					

Durante tutto questo periodo di pandemia il Lazio (a altre Regioni e Provincie autonome italiane) hanno utilizzato respiratori senza il marc...




					www.iltempo.it
				











						Vaccino, le dosi Johnson&Johnson finiscono in galera. La protesta dei medici
					

In principio dovevano essere assegnate ai farmacisti (annuncio regionale del 19 marzo). Poi ai medici di famiglia (secondo annuncio del 26 marzo), dop...




					www.iltempo.it


----------



## monamour (11 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un'altra ancora..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si sarà suicidata ai primi malori...


----------



## monamour (11 Aprile 2021)

ooops....









						Crollo del vaccino AstraZeneca in Sicilia: l'80% dei prenotati rinuncia alla somministrazione
					

Un dato incredibile, che fa capire quanto il caos degli ultimi giorni non abbia per nulla aiutato la campagna vaccinale in Italia. “In Sicilia c...




					www.iltempo.it


----------



## Ulisse (11 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> tora tora tora...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusa, ma questi articoli li hai letti?
Nessuno di questi riporta la pericolosità del vaccino. In pratica parlano di:

1. Cina che forse ammette l'eventuale bassa copertura di un vaccino, il suo, rispetto ad altri.
2. Storia di peculato. Forse hai confuso peculato con inoculato.
3. Mancanza marchio CE.
4. Assegnazione dei vaccini  

così rendi la vita facile ai pro-vax.


----------



## Ulisse (11 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> ooops....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da un punto logico, da questo articolo possiamo affermare delle due:

1. In sicilia abbiamo un 80% di valenti e competenti medici virologi. E questa mi sembra una buona notizia vista la penuria di tali profili
oppure
2. In Sicilia abbiamo un 80% di persone spaventate, influenzabili  e confuse dal bombardamento mediatico.


----------



## isabel (11 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> da un punto logico, da questo articolo possiamo affermare delle due:
> 
> 1. In sicilia abbiamo un 80% di valenti e competenti medici virologi. E questa mi sembra una buona notizia vista la penuria di tali profili
> oppure
> 2. In Sicilia abbiamo un 80% di persone spaventate, influenzabili  e confuse dal bombardamento mediatico.


Solo questo? 
Personalmente, da un punto di vista logico, trovo stridente l'utilizzo del verbo "credere" associato al metodo scientifico e più in generale alla scienza, al netto della ricerca. 

E ho idea che le chiacchiere politiche creino più danni che benefici, adattando un refrain molto in voga.


----------



## ologramma (11 Aprile 2021)

io questa settimana mi vaccino con Psifzer , sono un po' avanti nell'età , so nato prima di voi


----------



## Ulisse (11 Aprile 2021)

isabel ha detto:


> Solo questo?


No, certo.
C'è di tutto e di più.
Ma lo scopo della mia replica nn era contestare i contenuti dell'articolo ma il suo utilizzo.


----------



## isabel (11 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> No, certo.
> C'è di tutto e di più.
> Ma lo scopo della mia replica nn era contestare i contenuti dell'articolo ma il suo utilizzo.


Sì, immaginavo  
A me sembra soltanto "poco fruttuoso" che il dialogo su questi temi si giochi su provax vs novax. 
E mi pareva che, volendo, anche in quell'articolo ci fossero spunti interessanti al di là del giudizio sulla competenza di chi sceglie o meno di vaccinarsi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> io questa settimana mi vaccino con Psifzer , sono un po' avanti nell'età , so nato prima di voi


Vai tranquillo!!!
L ha fatto ieri il mio papà...
Zero effetti collaterali!!!!
Almeno noi siamo più tranquilli!!!!
Visto che la sua salute è la mia priorità!!!


----------



## andrea53 (11 Aprile 2021)




----------



## monamour (11 Aprile 2021)

andrea53 ha detto:


> View attachment 9539


dati completamente sbagliati,e poi vaccinati e non rompere il cazzo,io non conosco nessuno morto di influenza...a proposito,quest'anno non c'è stata? miracoloooooooooooooooo



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Vai tranquillo!!!
> L ha fatto ieri il mio papà...
> Zero effetti collaterali!!!!
> Almeno noi siamo più tranquilli!!!!
> Visto che la sua salute è la mia priorità!!!


aspettiamo



Ulisse ha detto:


> scusa, ma questi articoli li hai letti?
> Nessuno di questi riporta la pericolosità del vaccino. In pratica parlano di:
> 
> 1. Cina che forse ammette l'eventuale bassa copertura di un vaccino, il suo, rispetto ad altri.
> ...


leggi tra le righe,sono in pieno casino,non sanno cosa fare....ottimo


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> si sarà suicidata ai primi malori...


Ma ci sono dati interessanti che ovviamente non ci dicono

Tipo chi muore prima di vaccinarsi 
Sembra che faccia effetto al solo pensarci 

Ma a noi (poverini) ovviamente non ci dicono nulla.. 

Stringiamoci forte 









						Mi hanno detto che uno è morto il giorno prima di vaccinarsi
					

Ho ricevuto da una mia amica, per di più laureata in Fisica quantistica, e quindi a tutti gli effetti una persona con una preparazione scientifica di altissimo livello, questo interessantissimo messaggio: «Oggi è morto uno che doveva fare il vaccino AstraZeneca domani». Questo secondo me è un...




					www.editorialedomani.it


----------



## spleen (11 Aprile 2021)

isabel ha detto:


> Solo questo?
> Personalmente, da un punto di vista logico, trovo stridente l'utilizzo del verbo "credere" associato al metodo scientifico e più in generale alla scienza, al netto della ricerca.
> 
> E ho idea che le chiacchiere politiche creino più danni che benefici, adattando un refrain molto in voga.


Ciao, è un piacere rileggerti.
Il verbo credere secondo alcuni sembrava destinato alla sparizione insieme al corredo di superstizioni, religioni e via discorrendo.
Eppure vedo che ancora si crede.
Si crede nella scienza, in modo più o meno assoluto, si crede nel denaro attribuendogli la capacità di aprire ogni porta, si crede nel potere pensando che possa assicurare tutto, si crede nel piacere quale unica ragione di vita, o anestetico al dolore di vivere.
Perdona la retorica, ho come l'impressione che tutti credano in fondo in qualcosa, perchè connesso alla nostra fragile natura.
Credere sembra quasi il tentativo di mettere insieme un enorme puzzle che è la vita, che è la comprensione del mondo.
Il problema è che troppi si fermano quando hanno completato un angolino... 
Il discorso dei vaccini dovrebbe essere una faccenda di informazione più che uno schierarsi in un angolino del puzzle piuttosto che in un altro.
Dovrebbe essere una faccenda, per come la vedo io, di valutazione e accettazione del rischio, (bassisssimo). Assumersi la responsabilità per se stessi, ancor prima che per gli altri, per la responsabilità collettiva che ne deriva.
Credo.


----------



## andrea53 (11 Aprile 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, è un piacere rileggerti.
> Il verbo credere secondo alcuni sembrava destinato alla sparizione insieme al corredo di superstizioni, religioni e via discorrendo.
> Eppure vedo che ancora si crede.
> Si crede nella scienza, in modo più o meno assoluto, si crede nel denaro attribuendogli la capacità di aprire ogni porta, si crede nel potere pensando che possa assicurare tutto, si crede nel piacere quale unica ragione di vita, o anestetico al dolore di vivere.
> ...


La responsabilità che abbiamo tutti noi  nei confronti dei più fragili, di coloro che sono più esposti alle conseguenze del contagio, di quei portatori di patologie gravi che non possono vaccinarsi. Una platea di persone nei confronti delle quali noi “sani” non possiamo esimerci dall’assunzione di un rischio (eventuale e infinitesimale), che non vale nulla in confronto al loro. Se questo non è un dovere, ditemelo voi.


----------



## monamour (11 Aprile 2021)

andrea53 ha detto:


> La responsabilità che abbiamo tutti noi  nei confronti dei più fragili, di coloro che sono più esposti alle conseguenze del contagio, di quei portatori di patologie gravi che non possono vaccinarsi. Una platea di persone nei confronti delle quali noi “sani” non possiamo esimerci dall’assunzione di un rischio (eventuale e infinitesimale), che non vale nulla in confronto al loro. Se questo non è un dovere, ditemelo voi.


se sono sano non sono un pericolo,casomai il contrario....


----------



## Ulisse (11 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> se sono sano non sono un pericolo,casomai il contrario....


E chi ti assicura che sei sana?
Ci sono gli asintomatici, i sintomatici che ancora nn mostrano niente...
Nn è che agli untori spunta un bollino rosso in fronte così da essere individuati.


----------



## isabel (11 Aprile 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, è un piacere rileggerti.
> Il verbo credere secondo alcuni sembrava destinato alla sparizione insieme al corredo di superstizioni, religioni e via discorrendo.
> Eppure vedo che ancora si crede.
> Si crede nella scienza, in modo più o meno assoluto, si crede nel denaro attribuendogli la capacità di aprire ogni porta, si crede nel potere pensando che possa assicurare tutto, si crede nel piacere quale unica ragione di vita, o anestetico al dolore di vivere.
> ...


Ciao @spleen, grazie 

Penso anche io che il nucleo dovrebbe essere costituito da informazione, responsabilità e valutazione.
Ed è proprio per questo che mi rattrista, pur senza stupirmi, quello che leggo e osservo intorno a me.
Mi ha gelato il sangue, per dire, la conferenza tenuta da Locatelli, Rezza e Magrini.
Si respirava tensione, paura. Non per il vaccino Astrazeneca ma per le conseguenze di una comunicazione potenzialmente esplosiva.
Questo clima sì, mi spaventa. E molto.
Più del covid, più di questo o quel vaccino.
Quindi mi chiedo, per tornare al nucleo, se questo è ciò che si respira, io saprò valutare?
Saprò informarmi mantenendo intatta la mia capacità di discernimento?
Tocca barcamenarsi tra tanto pattume (vedi vari articoli che girano tra retorica pro e retorica contro) ma anche tra dubbi concreti e reali su cose oggettivamente non note. Non so se riesco a spiegarmi.

Riguardo al credere, penso (rifuggendo all'irresistibile impulso di scrivere "credo" ) sia una sorta di bisogno.
Ma devo dirti che, paradossalmente, trovo meno stridente uno che crede in Dio piuttosto che chi si illude di non credere solo perché crede in un feticcio (inteso proprio come oggetto materiale).
Per quanto retorico, come dici tu, è un fatto che ha degli impatti non trascurabili e nemmeno troppo OT a ben pensarci.


----------



## spleen (11 Aprile 2021)

andrea53 ha detto:


> La responsabilità che abbiamo tutti noi  nei confronti dei più fragili, di coloro che sono più esposti alle conseguenze del contagio, di quei portatori di patologie gravi che non possono vaccinarsi. Una platea di persone nei confronti delle quali noi “sani” non possiamo esimerci dall’assunzione di un rischio (eventuale e infinitesimale), che non vale nulla in confronto al loro. Se questo non è un dovere, ditemelo voi.


Si.
Del resto, quando ad esempio sono partito per il servizio di leva mica mi sono posto il problema se i 3 siringoni da cavallo che mi fecero fossero una prenotazione all' obitorio... ( E con uno di quelli zoppicai  per una settimana intera....).
Io però dicevo ( a completare ) anche un'altra cosa: Dico che scegliere di vaccinarsi è una scelta che si fa anche per se stessi e comporta una assunzione di responsabilità anche verso noi, perchè non prescinde dal fatto che si debbano fare delle valutazioni sul mondo e su come gira.
E secondo me tanta gente è davvero confusa, non gli fai cambiare idea.
Quello che a me è risultato da subito abbastanza chiaro è che con il virus ci avrò in qualche modo a che fare.
-O perchè mi ammalerò rischiando un caso su 30 di morirne.
-O perchè una parte del suo RNA verrà iniettato in me per produrre anticorpi attraverso la proteina spike.
Ma non mi sembra che questa cosa sia chiara a tutti....
Ecco


----------



## spleen (11 Aprile 2021)

isabel ha detto:


> Ciao @spleen, grazie
> 
> Penso anche io che il nucleo dovrebbe essere costituito da informazione, responsabilità e valutazione.
> Ed è proprio per questo che mi rattrista, pur senza stupirmi, quello che leggo e osservo intorno a me.
> ...


Si, la questione del feticcio che risolve tutto è abbastanza attuale.
Ma riflettevo in questi giorni sul fatto che la cifra saliente che guida le nostre azioni non sia nè la fiducia nè la razionalità.
Bensì la paura.
Del virus, del vaccino, del contagio, degli altri, della mancanza di reddito, della mancanza di consenso, della mancanza della nostra vita di prima etc.
E trovo a volte surreale in questa discussione che si debba discutere di chi ha la paura più grande o più sensata.

Con questo non intendo dire che una mia opinione non me la sia fatta, il peso delle cose sulla bilancia, per me è abbastanza chiaro.


----------



## isabel (11 Aprile 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, la questione del feticcio che risolve tutto è abbastanza comune.
> Ma riflettevo in questi giorni sul fatto che la cifra saliente che guida le nostre azioni non siano nè la fiducia nè la razionalità.
> Bensì la paura.
> Del virus, del vaccino, del contagio, degli altri, della mancanza di reddito, della mancanza di consenso, della mancanza della nostra vita di prima etc.
> ...


La paura di qualcosa. E la paura d'aver paura. 
Tutti avremo e abbiamo a che fare col virus e tutti, in qualche modo, dovremo far due chiacchiere con la paura e poi assumerci le nostre responsabilità, verso noi stessi in primis, almeno secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

Boh, ma quando chiamate il tecnico della lavatrice o l’idraulico o portate l’auto dal meccanico vi fate prima una cultura è poi fate l’intervento da soli o vi affidate ai tecnici credendo nella loro competenza? E non penso proprio che non siano cose paragonabili perché se sbagliano a sistemare i freni vi schiantate contro un muro o se non regolano correttamente la caldaia, ci lasciate le penne. Ma se pure vogliamo parlare di farmaci, qualsiasi bugiardino da paura, ma se avete il mal di testa o il mal di schiena vi trangugiate di tutto. 
Perché? Perché ci fidiamo. Ci fidiamo come quando andiamo in autostrada che tutti rispettino le regole, anche se ogni tanto qualcuno la imbocca contromano.
Veramente non capisco cosa ci sia da discutere.


----------



## monamour (12 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> E chi ti assicura che sei sana?
> Ci sono gli asintomatici, i sintomatici che ancora nn mostrano niente...
> Nn è che agli untori spunta un bollino rosso in fronte così da essere individuati.


a quello puntate? come sai se sono sana? ma che cazzo di domande sono ma siete impazziti?


----------



## monamour (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh, ma quando chiamate il tecnico della lavatrice o l’idraulico o portate l’auto dal meccanico vi fate prima una cultura è poi fate l’intervento da soli o vi affidate ai tecnici credendo nella loro competenza? E non penso proprio che non siano cose paragonabili perché se sbagliano a sistemare i freni vi schiantate contro un muro o se non regolano correttamente la caldaia, ci lasciate le penne. Ma se pure vogliamo parlare di farmaci, qualsiasi bugiardino da paura, ma se avete il mal di testa o il mal di schiena vi trangugiate di tutto.
> Perché? Perché ci fidiamo. Ci fidiamo come quando andiamo in autostrada che tutti rispettino le regole, anche se ogni tanto qualcuno la imbocca contromano.
> Veramente non capisco cosa ci sia da discutere.


che discorso del cazzo,degno di te...


----------



## Ulisse (12 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> a quello puntate? come sai se sono sana? ma che cazzo di domande sono ma siete impazziti?


non punto a niente.

Se rivendichi che sei sano e quindi non pericoloso io ti faccio notare che il "sei sano" non è uno status a tempo indeterminato.
Anche se fai un tampone, puoi dirlo in quel momento ma il giorno dopo?
chi ti assicura che le sei ancora?
chi ti assicura che nn sei un asintomatico infettivo?

ma tu, concretaemnte, come affronteresti la pandemia?
Puntando su cosa visto che per te vaccinare non è una strada percorribile?


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ma che domande fai?
I no vax sono solo no vax, non hanno proposte alternative.
Dicono no a tutto e basta.


----------



## Ulisse (12 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ulisse ma che domande fai?
> I no vax sono solo no vax, non hanno proposte alternative.
> Dicono no a tutto e basta.


L'opposizione, nel senso nobile del termine, è giusto che ci sia. E' sana. E' necessaria.
Deve essere, con il suo controllo e la sua competenza, un pungolo costante affinchè chi guida non sbagli o si faccia tentare da strade opportunistiche.

Lo so bene che i no vax non hanno nessuna proposta alternativa. Almeno io non ne ho letta nessuna di concreta.
Ma questo è il classico esempio di opposizione tossica.
Quella che critica, boccia e condanna ma che se gli dai per poco il volante in mano va a schiantarsi con motrice e rimorchio perchè non ha nemmeno la patente per il monopattino.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Aprile 2021)

Lascia che si ammalino...poi vedi come frignano sti contestatori de me coioni.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> che discorso del cazzo,degno di te...


Guarda che ti riveli.


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ulisse ma che domande fai?
> I no vax sono solo no vax, non hanno proposte alternative.
> Dicono no a tutto e basta.


Io non sono affatto no vax, avrei avuto in mente una soluzione non alternativa, ma senz'altro finalizzata ad abbassare la mortalità. Non conosco gli effetti a lungo raggio di questo vaccino, l'idea un po' mi spaventa ANCHE rapportato al fatto di aver fatto la malattia. In un rapporto rischi/benefici ho rischi non chiari, e benefici ad oggi ristretti a un arco temporale che non mi cambia certo la vita. Patentini per uscire/agevolazioni di interesse non ne ho, e comunque stanno su un altro piano rispetto al non sapere cosa mi inietto (sul piano degli effetti collaterali). Sono in un'età non particolarmente a rischio anche in via percentuale.... potrei continuare, ma di qui all'essere no vax nel mio caso sta di mezzo un oceano. Riconosco l'utilità dei vaccini (alcuni in particolare: meningite, tubercolosi, tetano.....) sta di fatto che questo NESSUNO lo ha potuto sperimentare nel lungo periodo. Tutto qui. È ripeto: fossi in una fascia "a rischio il ragionamento sarebbe probabilmente diverso.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Aprile 2021)

Quindi se non sei contraria sei favorevole? Non l’ho capito.
E se non lo sei, fai conto di essere un personaggio politico con una fortissima influenza mediatica, cosa proporresti?


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quindi se non sei contraria sei favorevole? Non l’ho capito.
> E se non lo sei, fai conto di essere un personaggio politico con una fortissima influenza mediatica, cosa proporresti?


Io ho sempre sostenuto la necessità di una tutela selettiva. Non sono contraria al vaccino, chi vuole lo faccia. Nella mia valutazioni rischi/benefici attualmente pesano più i primi dei secondi. Ma io (che pure non ho mai stigmatizzato i medicinali) se appena posso ne faccio a meno. Per dire. Un vaccino di cui non sono stati studiati gli effetti collaterali a lungo termine, e che mi offre toh.... 5 mesi di "copertura", vabbè, fa prevalere anche la mia paura.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io non sono affatto no vax, avrei avuto in mente una soluzione non alternativa, ma senz'altro finalizzata ad abbassare la mortalità. Non conosco gli effetti a lungo raggio di questo vaccino, l'idea un po' mi spaventa ANCHE rapportato al fatto di aver fatto la malattia. In un rapporto rischi/benefici ho rischi non chiari, e benefici ad oggi ristretti a un arco temporale che non mi cambia certo la vita. Patentini per uscire/agevolazioni di interesse non ne ho, e comunque stanno su un altro piano rispetto al non sapere cosa mi inietto (sul piano degli effetti collaterali). Sono in un'età non particolarmente a rischio anche in via percentuale.... potrei continuare, ma di qui all'essere no vax nel mio caso sta di mezzo un oceano. Riconosco l'utilità dei vaccini (alcuni in particolare: meningite, tubercolosi, tetano.....) sta di fatto che questo NESSUNO lo ha potuto sperimentare nel lungo periodo. Tutto qui. È ripeto: fossi in una fascia "a rischio il ragionamento sarebbe probabilmente diverso.


Ma degli altri vaccino sai davvero come funzionano?


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma degli altri vaccino sai davvero come funzionano?


No. So che nel tempo troppi danni non sono stati ricollegati al loro impiego.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. So che nel tempo troppi danni non sono stati ricollegati al loro impiego.


Davvero?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. So che nel tempo troppi danni non sono stati ricollegati al loro impiego.


Esempio 








						Vaccino antidifterite-tetano-pertosse acellulare (DTPa e dTpa): reazioni avverse e rischi correlati alle malattie
					





					www.epicentro.iss.it


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. So che nel tempo troppi danni non sono stati ricollegati al loro impiego.


Però se non ci fossero ci sarebbero danni incommensurabilmente maggiori.
La faccenda dei vaccini si misura su base epidemiologica, non sugli effetti individuali.


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh, ma quando chiamate il tecnico della lavatrice o l’idraulico o portate l’auto dal meccanico vi fate prima una cultura è poi fate l’intervento da soli o vi affidate ai tecnici credendo nella loro competenza? E non penso proprio che non siano cose paragonabili perché se sbagliano a sistemare i freni vi schiantate contro un muro o se non regolano correttamente la caldaia, ci lasciate le penne. Ma se pure vogliamo parlare di farmaci, qualsiasi bugiardino da paura, ma se avete il mal di testa o il mal di schiena vi trangugiate di tutto.
> Perché? Perché ci fidiamo. Ci fidiamo come quando andiamo in autostrada che tutti rispettino le regole, anche se ogni tanto qualcuno la imbocca contromano.
> Veramente non capisco cosa ci sia da discutere.


Non è un paragone azzeccato però, di meccanici che se ne aprofittano è pieno il mondo.   E questo comunque non mi esenta nel comprendere cosa sia successo nel capire e pagare per la sostituzione di un componente.

E' come dicevo, fiducia e paura, paura e fiducia. se vogliamo ridurre tutto a quello.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quindi se non sei contraria sei favorevole? Non l’ho capito.
> E se non lo sei, fai conto di essere un personaggio politico con una fortissima influenza mediatica, cosa proporresti?


Ma si può essere favorevoli ai vaccini ma essere dubbiosi su questo? Oppure se te ne va bene uno devono andarti bene tutti?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma degli altri vaccino sai davvero come funzionano?


Puoi non saperlo ma hai delle casistiche a lungo termine
Qui non ne hai per ovvi motivi e metti sul piatto appunto costi e benefici


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è un paragone azzeccato però, di meccanici che se ne aprofittano è pieno il mondo.   E questo comunque non mi esenta nel comprendere cosa sia successo nel capire e pagare per la sostituzione di un componente.
> 
> E' come dicevo, fiducia e paura, paura e fiducia. se vogliamo ridurre tutto a quello.


Cioè davvero adesso con segnalazioni elettroniche dei guasti, che poi generalmente consistono in una icona generica del motore, tu segui la diagnosi elettronica?
Vai dal meccanico che credi più onesto e fai fare a lui.
Ma vale per tutto, perché so bene che non sono in grado di acquisire competenze su tutto.
Certamente in ogni circostanza c’è chi trova il modo di guadagnarci anche a spese degli altri.
Ma appunto si va sulla fiducia.
Il problema è che è diffusa l’ossessione del controllo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Puoi non saperlo ma hai delle casistiche a lungo termine
> Qui non ne hai per ovvi motivi e metti sul piatto appunto costi e benefici


Le casistiche si fanno grazie a chi i vaccini li ha fatti.
Non è carino che chi si vaccina venga considerato una utile cavia.
Poi sinceramente io me ne frego.
Sono stata cavia per tante cose.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Aprile 2021)

Diciamo che gli altri vaccini che abbiamo fatto da ragazzi, sono stati scoperti o inventati una cinquantina o forse di piu di anni fa.
Quelli che ci fanno ora li testano su di noi.
Dem su...sacrifichiamoci per l’umanità...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le casistiche si fanno grazie a chi i vaccini li ha fatti.
> Non è carino che chi si vaccina venga considerato una utile cavia.
> Poi sinceramente io me ne frego.
> Sono stata cavia per tante cose.


Io non considero nessuno una cavia. Chi si vaccina lo fa per libera scelta. Non è che mi sento in colpa perché io AL MOMENTO penso di non vaccinarmi


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Diciamo che gli altri vaccini che abbiamo fatto da ragazzi, sono stati scoperti o inventati una cinquantina o forse di piu di anni fa.
> Quelli che ci fanno ora li testano su di noi.
> Dem su...sacrifichiamoci per l’umanità...


Ma non è vero!
L’antipolio prima Salk è solo dopo Sabin hanno sessant’anni, più vecchie l’antivaiolosa, le altre tutte più recenti.


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cioè davvero adesso con segnalazioni elettroniche dei guasti, che poi generalmente consistono in una icona generica del motore, tu segui la diagnosi elettronica?
> Vai dal meccanico che credi più onesto e fai fare a lui.
> Ma vale per tutto, perché so bene che non sono in grado di acquisire competenze su tutto.
> Certamente in ogni circostanza c’è chi trova il modo di guadagnarci anche a spese degli altri.
> ...


Ecco, brava. 
Ti faccio notare però alcune cose:
-Che non ho visto niente di peggio a livello ufficiale di come è stato trattato l'argomento atrazeneca da stampa, virologi e enti predisposti (che sono arrivati nella sostanza a lavarsi le mani, visto che in questo paese nessuno vuole assumersi più nemmeno un briciolo di responsabilità).
-Che stiamo in questa situazione da più di un anno, perchè nessuno dei geni che ci hanno governato in tutto questo tempo ha pensato che il vaccino bisogna produrlo, prima di comperarlo da chi fa il furbo perchè non ye lo vuol dare. (E non è una cosa che dico io).
-Che le istituzioni europee hanno fatto una gigantesca figura di merda. Visto che dei nani politici come la Von Der Layen, che rappresentano 500 milioni di consumatori, non sono stati capaci di fare un minimo di pressione su chi doveva rispettare dei contratti.
Questo giusto per chiarire alcuni aspetti della faccenda.
Secondo te questo ha gocato a favore o a sfavore della fiducia?

Da uno poi che crede nell 'utilità di vaccinarsi, mi chiedo perchè la gente invece di passare il suo tempo a cercare di rafforzare la sua posizione pro o contro non cerchi di informarsi meglio.
Dal momento che se il meccanico mi dice che devo sostituire il differenziale, so di cosa si tratta, anche se non sono meccanico.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è vero!
> L’antipolio prima Salk è solo dopo Sabin hanno sessant’anni, più vecchie l’antivaiolosa, le altre tutte più recenti.


Più recenti di sei mesi?


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esempio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non parlavo solo delle reazioni avverse nel breve periodo. Anche (ANCHE) quelle fanno paura. Massimo rispetto per chi SCEGLIE (come dice @Nocciola , di scelta trattasi) di impiegarlo pur non potendo minimamente conoscere, quelli che sono gli effetti collaterali. Ammesso che vengano mai divulgati. L'obiettivo dei medici, a quanto pare, è comunque quello di "perfezionare" i vaccini oggi esistenti, prolungandone l'efficacia. Non ti nascondo che una delle ragioni che mi fa propendere per il "no" è proprio la mancata copertura per anni, come invece avviene per altri vaccini. Magari sarà anche "colpa" dei mutamenti, senz'altro non prevedibili. Io per dire mai fatto nemmeno quello antinfluenzale  Mio figlio sì, anche se con il senno del poi dubito che sia stato molto utile, essendoci beccati comunque tutte le quarantene possibili. Oltre alle chiusure.


----------



## Ulisse (12 Aprile 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> -Che stiamo in questa situazione da più di un anno, perchè nessuno dei geni che ci hanno governato in tutto questo tempo ha pensato che il vaccino bisogna produrlo, prima di comperarlo da chi fa il furbo perchè non ye lo vuol dare. (E non è una cosa che dico io).


Ho qualche dubbio che sia solo questione di scelte vincenti e tempestive che, per carità, latitano spesso anch'esse.

Non ho ben capito se il non produrre è legato alla impossibilità di farlo da un punto di vista dei copyright ( per produrlo devi o detenerne il brevetto oppure esserne autorizzato da chi lo tiene) oppure se addirittura non abbiamo un livello tecnologico sufficiente per poterlo fare in misura sufficiente-
Leggevo che per qualsiasi versione/brand (pfizer, J&J, AZ,..) sia necessario un processo tecnologico a più step ed estremamente complesso.

Resto però come al solito, e come tantissimi altri, l'ultimo anello della catena informativa che ha come unico modo di informarsi quello di sfiancarsi e sfinirsi nell'eterna lotta combattuta a selezionare in un'oceano di informazione-spazzatura, quel poco che sembra veritiero.
Poi, mettici che quando lo trovi, spesso è di estrazione talmente tecnica che ne capisco, a stento, il 10%.
E ne riesco a riportare il 2% (nella migliore delle ipotesi). Quindi, non faccio testo.



spleen ha detto:


> -Che le istituzioni europee hanno fatto una gigantesca figura di merda. Visto che dei nani politici come la Von Der Layen, che rappresentano 500 milioni di consumatori, non sono stati capaci di fare un minimo di pressione su chi doveva rispettare dei contratti.


mmhhh
faccio fatica a credere che una persona del genere, con quel ruolo e con tutto l'entourage che ha dietro, si faccia propinare un contratto capestro come il più sprovveduto dei compratori.
Sono più dell'idea che ci sono ben altri motivazioni (ovviamente politico-economiche) che spingono alla firma di certi contratti ed, ancor più, ad evitare qualsiasi rivalsa legale di fronte ad un inadempimento di qualsiasi natura.


----------



## ologramma (12 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Vai tranquillo!!!
> L ha fatto ieri il mio papà...
> Zero effetti collaterali!!!!
> Almeno noi siamo più tranquilli!!!!
> Visto che la sua salute è la mia priorità!!!


per come la penso , questo anno mi sono fatto il vaccino sia per l'influenza cosa che non ho mai fatto , e sia quello della polmonite (non ricordo quale)  di questo non vediamo l'ora di farlo  , anche se mi era stato dato l'astroZeneca  ed io mi sono prima cancellato e poi rifatta la prenotazione  perchè alla mia signora (ah pinco mi piace chiamarla così) gli avevano dato il Pfizer  , ma mi sarei fatto egualmente quello di prima solo che i tempi erano lunghi  finivo a Luglio , mentre questo finisco a maggio . Conoscenti  miei non hanno subito strane  effetti collaterali solo il dolore al braccio   lieve  che con una altidolorifico blando come è la tachipirina  si è risolto  , anzi un parente  a cui la moglie gli ha dato qualche problemino poi risolto a lui niente di niente .
Per chi non se lo vuole fare  sai che penso che quando saremo in tanti a farlo ci sarà come dicono i medici , l'immunità di gregge , ma se poi questi sprovveduti si ammaleranno con nuovi virus cambiati  e più infetti  ci mnettono ha rischio anche quelli già vaccinati ; Sembra che il virus Sudafricano(?) ho letto prima  il faiser non lo ferma quindi dovranno provvedere ad un terzo  vaccino modificato , e se questa è la prassi credo che  ci dovremmo sempre rinnovare  fin quando tuto il mondo  lo farà e ne saremo fuori , la vedo lunga la questione


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, brava.
> Ti faccio notare però alcune cose:
> -Che non ho visto niente di peggio a livello ufficiale di come è stato trattato l'argomento atrazeneca da stampa, virologi e enti predisposti (che sono arrivati nella sostanza a lavarsi le mani, visto che in questo paese nessuno vuole assumersi più nemmeno un briciolo di responsabilità).
> -Che stiamo in questa situazione da più di un anno, perchè nessuno dei geni che ci hanno governato in tutto questo tempo ha pensato che il vaccino bisogna produrlo, prima di comperarlo da chi fa il furbo perchè non ye lo vuol dare. (E non è una cosa che dico io).
> ...


Non vorrai paragonare la possibilità di avere una idea sul funzionamento di una automobile e di avere competenze mediche? Poi pure se sai cos‘è il differenziale, forse ti rendi conto che non è efficiente, ma per mille altre parti ti affidi.
Io credo che ci sia solo idea di controllo.
Quando è il mio turno mi vaccino, stop.



Pincopallista ha detto:


> Più recenti di sei mesi?


Ma qualcuno ha verificato per quanto tempo erano state sperimentate prima di essere proposte?
È questo il punto. Erano le malattie a essere state presenti per più tempo.
Poi sperimentate su chi?



Foglia ha detto:


> Non parlavo solo delle reazioni avverse nel breve periodo. Anche (ANCHE) quelle fanno paura. Massimo rispetto per chi SCEGLIE (come dice @Nocciola , di scelta trattasi) di impiegarlo pur non potendo minimamente conoscere, quelli che sono gli effetti collaterali. Ammesso che vengano mai divulgati. L'obiettivo dei medici, a quanto pare, è comunque quello di "perfezionare" i vaccini oggi esistenti, prolungandone l'efficacia. Non ti nascondo che una delle ragioni che mi fa propendere per il "no" è proprio la mancata copertura per anni, come invece avviene per altri vaccini. Magari sarà anche "colpa" dei mutamenti, senz'altro non prevedibili. Io per dire mai fatto nemmeno quello antinfluenzale  Mio figlio sì, anche se con il senno del poi dubito che sia stato molto utile, essendoci beccati comunque tutte le quarantene possibili. Oltre alle chiusure.


Chiedevo se tutti i genitori che fanno fare le vaccinazioni sanno le possibili reazioni avverse.
Io penso di no.
È solo la campagna mediatica di quest’ann, come dice @spleen , che ha caricato ogni singolo cittadino di responsabilità che non ha.



Ulisse ha detto:


> Ho qualche dubbio che sia solo questione di scelte vincenti e tempestive che, per carità, latitano spesso anch'esse.
> 
> *Non ho ben capito se il non produrre è legato alla impossibilità di farlo da un punto di vista dei copyright ( per produrlo devi o detenerne il brevetto oppure esserne autorizzato da chi lo tiene) oppure se addirittura non abbiamo un livello tecnologico sufficiente per poterlo fare in misura sufficiente-
> Leggevo che per qualsiasi versione/brand (pfizer, J&J, AZ,..) sia necessario un processo tecnologico a più step ed estremamente complesso.
> ...


Standing ovation!
Non vogliamo più ammettere di essere ignoranti.


----------



## Ulisse (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando è il mio turno mi vaccino, stop.


idem per me.
Vado, mi inietto e, spero, torno.

E poi confido nelle mie amate statistiche. 
Stando ai numeri, ho molte più probabilità di andare a letto con Belen che di morire con il vaccino.
E visti i miei progressi su un eventuale incontro sessuale con la suddetta, beh, allora non ho niente di cui preoccuparmi:
Il vaccino me lo faccio fare doppio on the rocks


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiedevo se tutti i genitori che fanno fare le vaccinazioni sanno le possibili reazioni avverse.
> Io penso di no.
> È solo la campagna mediatica di quest’ann, come dice @spleen , che ha caricato ogni singolo cittadino di responsabilità che non ha.


Be ti informi e chiedi bene 
Io sulle facoltative ho valutato bene prima di far vaccinare i miei figli, infatti alcune non gliele ho fatte fare


----------



## Ulisse (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vogliamo più ammettere di essere ignoranti.


Credo di essere sufficientemente acculturato per capire quanto sono ignorante


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> idem per me.
> Vado, mi inietto e, spero, torno.
> 
> E poi confido nelle mie amate statistiche.
> ...


Non so le tue probabilità con Belen


----------



## Ulisse (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so le tue probabilità con Belen


In verità, nemmeno io 
Me ne attribuisco, a sensazione ed ottimisticamente, qualcuna in più del Covid.
Meno vorrebbe dire che non me la concederebbe nemmeno se fossimo gli ultimi due al mondo.
Almeno, in quel contesto, spero di prenderla per astinenza.


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Ho qualche dubbio che sia solo questione di scelte vincenti e tempestive che, per carità, latitano spesso anch'esse.
> 
> Non ho ben capito se il non produrre è legato alla impossibilità di farlo da un punto di vista dei copyright ( per produrlo devi o detenerne il brevetto oppure esserne autorizzato da chi lo tiene) oppure se addirittura non abbiamo un livello tecnologico sufficiente per poterlo fare in misura sufficiente-
> Leggevo che per qualsiasi versione/brand (pfizer, J&J, AZ,..) sia necessario un processo tecnologico a più step ed estremamente complesso.
> ...


Perchè gli inglesi si sono praticamente vaccinati in massa e qua ancora non si trovano i vaccini?

https://www.quotidianosanita.it/lettere-al-direttore/articolo.php?articolo_id=93548

Poi io direi:

La pandemia è una situazione eccezionale e deve essere affrontata con mezzi eccezionali, non con la solita burocrazia da ritardati.

Se con le aziende farmaceutiche non riesci a far pesare il tuo background di 500 milioni di consumatori non sei adeguato al ruolo che ricopri. (Detto per inciso vorrei vedere che in via informale minacci l’AD di Pfizer che se non ti dà le dosi pattuite gli blocchi la distribuzione dei farmaci in EU… Con le orecchie te li portano e subito anche).

 Quanto alla produzione, sia di strumenti come mascherine, sia di vaccini, non mi sembra che in EU manchino capitali, cervelli e infrastrutture, si è semplicemente preferito fare altrimenti, per poi un anno dopo piangere sui ritardi. Ora tutti, da Draghi in giù ammettono e pensano che se si fosse fatto da soli si sarebbe più avanti. Non è che si sia fuori tempo massimo comunque, il ripresentarsi di varianti dovrebbe farci riflettere ben bene su questa evenienza.


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Non vorrai paragonare la possibilità di avere una idea sul funzionamento di una automobile e di avere competenze mediche? *Poi pure se sai cos‘è il differenziale, forse ti rendi conto che non è efficiente, ma per mille altre parti ti affidi.
> Io credo che ci sia solo idea di controllo.
> Quando è il mio turno mi vaccino, stop.


Infatti la somma di competenze richiesta per concepire e produrre una automobile è di gran lunga superiore a quella richiesta a un medico.
Dal momento che ci lavorano team multidisciplinari di ingegneri meccanici, gestionali, elettronici, dei materiali e via dicendo.

Ma non è questo il problema e lo ripeto. Tu sei fiduciosa, anche io mi vaccinerò.
Ma cosa nel dettaglio è stato fatto per ottenerla questa fiducia? (Che è una cosa seria, ricordi la pubblicità?).


----------



## Ulisse (12 Aprile 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè gli inglesi si sono praticamente vaccinati in massa e qua ancora non si trovano i vaccini?
> https://www.quotidianosanita.it/lettere-al-direttore/articolo.php?articolo_id=93548


non lo so. Qeuste disaprità di trattamento sicuramente fanno riflettere.
Per me resta, come ipotesi piu gettonata, diversi accordi e relazioni fra Big Pharma ed i vari stati.
Di certo, una pandemia del genere, sta muovendo capitali a molti zeri e chissà quanti fili sommersi si tirano e mollano senza che noi ne sappiamo niente.



spleen ha detto:


> La pandemia è una situazione eccezionale e deve essere affrontata con mezzi eccezionali, non con la solita burocrazia da ritardati.


anche io mi sarei auspicato un approccio del genere ma che sicuramente sarà cozzato contro un muro fatto di interessi, incapacità politica e menefreghismo. 
In situazioni del genere, ti rendi conto, di come assegnare a livello politico/nazionale certi ruoli chiave per mero clientelismo e non su base meritocratica poi ti porta un conto, salatissimo, da pagare.



spleen ha detto:


> Se con le aziende farmaceutiche non riesci a far pesare il tuo background di 500 milioni di consumatori non sei adeguato al ruolo che ricopri. (Detto per inciso vorrei vedere che in via informale minacci l’AD di Pfizer che se non ti dà le dosi pattuite gli blocchi la distribuzione dei farmaci in EU… Con le orecchie te li portano e subito anche).


certo.
Per questo sono sempre più convinto che nn ci sia stata la volontà di procedere verso uno scontro duro.
Non credo proprio che non si abbia la forza di fare pressioni, formali o meno, per ottenere quello per cui si è pattuito e credo anche pagato.
diversamente se ci sono altri interessi....



spleen ha detto:


> Quanto alla produzione, sia di strumenti come mascherine, sia di vaccini, non mi sembra che in EU manchino capitali, cervelli e infrastrutture, si è semplicemente preferito fare altrimenti, per poi un anno dopo piangere sui ritardi. Ora tutti, da Draghi in giù ammettono e pensano che se si fosse fatto da soli si sarebbe più avanti. Non è che si sia fuori tempo massimo comunque, il ripresentarsi di varianti dovrebbe farci riflettere ben bene su questa evenienza.


avevo capito ti riferissi alla producizone fa ida te del solo vaccino.
Non avevo compreso ti riferissi a tutto il necessario.
Su questo, allargando il ragionamento, non credo che, almeno inizialmente, fossimo nella condizione di farlo.
Abbiamo sempre delegato la produzioni di mascherine ed altro alla Cina e mettere su una produzione da zero non è ne facile e credo nemmeno compatibile con i tempi strettissimi che una pandemia ti da.
Però, ora, dopo un anno, se ti fai cogliere di nuovo impreparato è per incapacità.
Trovo da irresponsabili (per non dire di nuovo incapaci) leggere ancora del forte ritardo sulla realizzazione di posti letto in terapia intensiva, carenza di bombole per ossigeno o di altri presidi utili a limitare il contagio.
Dopo tutto questo tempo, una nazione tecnologicamente sviluppata come la nostra, dovrebbe aver avuto tutto il tempo necessario per provvedere almeno in queste cose.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti la somma di competenze richiesta per concepire e produrre una automobile è di gran lunga superiore a quella richiesta a un medico.
> Dal momento che ci lavorano team multidisciplinari di ingegneri meccanici, gestionali, elettronici, dei materiali e via dicendo.
> 
> Ma non è questo il problema e lo ripeto. Tu sei fiduciosa, anche io mi vaccinerò.
> Ma cosa nel dettaglio è stato fatto per ottenerla questa fiducia? (Che è una cosa seria, ricordi la pubblicità?).


Io non seguo dibattiti da mesi. Quando mi capita non sono per niente confusa. Mi sembra tutto abbastanza semplice.
Chi gestisce sono sempre le stesse persone che hanno gestito il resto, non è che la situazione di emergenza faccia diventare diversi.


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non seguo dibattiti da mesi. Quando mi capita non sono per niente confusa. Mi sembra tutto abbastanza semplice.
> *Chi gestisce sono sempre le stesse persone che hanno gestito il resto, non è che la situazione di emergenza faccia diventare diversi.*


Si ma le gestioni non sono tutte uguali e le situazioni nemmeno. E accettare una gestione senza farle le pulci è quantomeno controproducente.
A parer mio.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ma le gestioni non sono tutte uguali e le situazioni nemmeno. E accettare una gestione senza farle le pulci è quantomeno controproducente.
> A parer mio.


La gestione della sanità in Lombardia è penosa da un po’. Ma lì hanno votati in più elezioni.
La democrazia è anche farsene una ragione.


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La gestione della sanità in Lombardia è penosa da un po’. Ma lì hanno votati in più elezioni.
> La democrazia è anche farsene una ragione.


La democrazia però è anche non è accettare tutto quello che passa il convento a priori.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> La democrazia però è anche non è accettare tutto quello che passa il convento a priori.


Si rispetta il risultato elettorale. Non ho più voglia di fare la guerra...


----------



## Ulisse (13 Aprile 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> La democrazia però è anche non è accettare tutto quello che passa il convento a priori.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Si rispetta il risultato elettorale. Non ho più voglia di fare la guerra...


La democrazia è una fregatura.
Il voto dell'onesto pensante e con almeno il pollice opponibile vale quanto quello del disonesto, del corrotto, del corruttore, dell'ignorante e del cretino.
In un paese in cui i primi sono nettamente inferiori agli altri, la democrazia nn fa altro che leggittimare, a suon di voti, una classe politica inidonea a governare. Il principio del suffragio universale andrebbe rivisto, se non altro, sotto la luce di un criterio di accesso.

Se un artificiere deve tagliare un filo nn mi sembra una buona idea chiedere a 1000 persone quale colore per loro è quello giusto fra il rosso, il nero ed il giallo e tagliare quello più votato.

mi è venuta in mente:
"Il parere di 10.000 uomini non ha alcun valore se nessuno di loro sa niente sull'argomento" (Marco Aurelio)

------------
mi sono appena riletto. E' evidente che oggi sono in guerra con il mondo.
Zampillo acidità da tutti i pori.
scusate.
--------------


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La gestione della sanità in Lombardia è penosa da un po’. Ma lì hanno votati in più elezioni.
> La democrazia è anche farsene una ragione.


E’ penosa da Formigoni in avanti. 
Diamo un nome alla merda, grazie.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si rispetta il risultato elettorale. Non ho più voglia di fare la guerra...


Il risultato elettorale: 

alle ultime elezioni i due partiti più votati sono stati i 5 stelle e il pd.
i primi dichiarando ”mai al governo col pd” hanno governato con il terzo partito più votato per un anno circa, la lega. Quando questa si è defilata, hanno contattato quelli coi quali non avrebbero mai voluto governare, cioè il pd. Tutto questo per non perdere il cardeghino.
ovviamente i miei non sono giudizi, sto solo raccontando l’avvenuto, io stesso ho votato 5 stelle alle ultime elezioni.
e così andiamo avanti per qualche tempo, tra ristori, dpcm, bonus biciclette, vacanze fino a che si riesce in qualche modo a farci promettere dai nostri capi europei un aiutino da 205mld, che fanno gola a molti.
talmente gola che il risultato elettorale che vedeva al governo i due partiti più votati, puff...
ed a vedere i ministri di oggi...mi chiedo dove sia il risultato elettorale, uno si chiama come te Brunetta e la Coalizione da cui proviene non era di certo tra le prime tre alle scorse elezioni. Ma mica solo lui. 

e poi va a dare del dittatore a Erdogan.


----------



## ologramma (13 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Il risultato elettorale:
> 
> alle ultime elezioni i due partiti più votati sono stati i 5 stelle e il pd.
> i primi dichiarando ”mai al governo col pd” hanno governato con il terzo partito più votato per un anno circa, la lega. Quando questa si è defilata, hanno contattato quelli coi quali non avrebbero mai voluto governare, cioè il pd. Tutto questo per non perdere il cardeghino.
> ...


mamma  mia che impressione mi ha fatto leggerti , non ti facevo come me cioè anche io ho votato 5stelle   , solo che sono un po più pratico di te  , ricordi Renzi quando lo lo contattarono per fare il governo ? La solita prosopopea  di so tuto io e li non andò bene , poi altre le elezioni e il grande risultato inaspettato dei 5 stelle . Fu detto subito non abbiamo la maggioranza  quindi facciamo un accordo di governo e vediamo chi ci sta  , la sinistra no  il paraculo di Salvini che aveva il 17% credo disse si e quindi scrissero le famose cose da fare . da li sono nati i casini nostri  perchè pur avendo fatto leggi che avevamo nel programma  , il cazzaro verde  ci ha mangiato i voti con i migranti che aveva detto di rispedire  in patria senza se senza ma , il numero era 600 mila , poi con il tram tram degli sbarchi e  gli italiani esasperati  lo hanno portato al 41 % alle elezioni  europee   e li altro casino  il paraculo di Renzi ci parlò di fare una coalizione , non appena fatta  si distaccò dal PD , era , diceva lui l'anima critica del governo che poi ha fatto cadere? Ora ci troviamo sto minestrone  dove i posti di potere  se li è scelti Draghi  e credo che per i finanziamenti europei ottenuti da conte  le proposto non saranno molto differenti dai piani fatti prima , vediamo tanto fra un po dovranno dirlo.
I vari bonus sono serviti  per come sono stati pensati cioè  sapendo che i trasporti non andavano intasati   ecco quello delle biciclette , i monopattini   e quindi se vai in una città grande li trovi dovunque . Ti saluto  se scrivo altro  mi rendo pesante  buon giorno pinco


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> mamma  mia che impressione mi ha fatto leggerti , non ti facevo come me cioè anche io ho votato 5stelle   , solo che sono un po più pratico di te  , ricordi Renzi quando lo lo contattarono per fare il governo ? La solita prosopopea  di so tuto io e li non andò bene , poi altre le elezioni e il grande risultato inaspettato dei 5 stelle . Fu detto subito non abbiamo la maggioranza  quindi facciamo un accordo di governo e vediamo chi ci sta  , la sinistra no  il paraculo di Salvini che aveva il 17% credo disse si e quindi scrissero le famose cose da fare . da li sono nati i casini nostri  perchè pur avendo fatto leggi che avevamo nel programma  , il cazzaro verde  ci ha mangiato i voti con i migranti che aveva detto di rispedire  in patria senza se senza ma , il numero era 600 mila , poi con il tram tram degli sbarchi e  gli italiani esasperati  lo hanno portato al 41 % alle elezioni  europee   e li altro casino  il paraculo di Renzi ci parlò di fare una coalizione , non appena fatta  si distaccò dal PD , era , diceva lui l'anima critica del governo che poi ha fatto cadere? Ora ci troviamo sto minestrone  dove i posti di potere  se li è scelti Draghi  e credo che per i finanziamenti europei ottenuti da conte  le proposto non saranno molto differenti dai piani fatti prima , vediamo tanto fra un po dovranno dirlo.
> I vari bonus sono serviti  per come sono stati pensati cioè  sapendo che i trasporti non andavano intasati   ecco quello delle biciclette , i monopattini   e quindi se vai in una città grande li trovi dovunque . Ti saluto  se scrivo altro  mi rendo pesante  buon giorno pinco


Sei tu che mi sottovaluti.


----------



## ologramma (13 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Sei tu che mi sottovaluti.


mai pensato  leggendoti hai le idee chiare


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2021)

E dal bar sport è tutto.
Però al mattino è meglio non prendere il caffè corretto.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> mamma  mia che impressione mi ha fatto leggerti , non ti facevo come me cioè anche io ho votato 5stelle   , solo che sono un po più pratico di te  , ricordi Renzi quando lo lo contattarono per fare il governo ? La solita prosopopea  di so tuto io e li non andò bene , poi altre le elezioni e il grande risultato inaspettato dei 5 stelle . Fu detto subito non abbiamo la maggioranza  quindi facciamo un accordo di governo e vediamo chi ci sta  , la sinistra no  il paraculo di Salvini che aveva il 17% credo disse si e quindi scrissero le famose cose da fare . da li sono nati i casini nostri  perchè pur avendo fatto leggi che avevamo nel programma  , il cazzaro verde  ci ha mangiato i voti con i migranti che aveva detto di rispedire  in patria senza se senza ma , il numero era 600 mila , poi con il tram tram degli sbarchi e  gli italiani esasperati  lo hanno portato al 41 % alle elezioni  europee   e li altro casino  il paraculo di Renzi ci parlò di fare una coalizione , non appena fatta  si distaccò dal PD , era , diceva lui l'anima critica del governo che poi ha fatto cadere? Ora ci troviamo sto minestrone  dove i posti di potere  se li è scelti Draghi  e credo che per i finanziamenti europei ottenuti da conte  le proposto non saranno molto differenti dai piani fatti prima , vediamo tanto fra un po dovranno dirlo.
> I vari bonus sono serviti  per come sono stati pensati cioè  sapendo che i trasporti non andavano intasati   ecco quello delle biciclette , i monopattini   e quindi se vai in una città grande li trovi dovunque . Ti saluto  se scrivo altro  mi rendo pesante  buon giorno pinco


Ma questa storia dei trasporti intasati è allucinante: è una vita che sono così e nessuno riesce a risolverla.
Adesso più che mai. Vedere le foto della gente come le sardine nei mezzi di trasporto è pazzesco.
Vanno a farsi benedire tutte le regole da rispettare in una pandemia.
Pensare che il monopattino possa risolvere un problema così serio che si trascina da decenni è da ingenui.
Ho visto le bici a Milano prima della pandemia: 90% stavano parcheggiate. Spesa inutile perché una persona saggia non prende una bici se la strada è impraticabile per le 2 ruote. 
La strada ristretta su ambedue lati da macchine parcheggiate in prima e seconda fila...
Io uso la bici sui sentieri di montagna, ma non ho coraggio di noleggiarla a Milano.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma questa storia dei trasporti intasati è allucinante: è una vita che sono così e nessuno riesce a risolverla.
> Adesso più che mai. Vedere le foto della gente come le sardine nei mezzi di trasporto è pazzesco.
> Vanno a farsi benedire tutte le regole da rispettare in una pandemia.
> Pensare che il monopattino possa risolvere un problema così serio che si trascina da decenni è da ingenui.


Te la risolvo in 2 minuti io

Triplichiamo i mezzi di trasporto e quintuplichiamo il personale : fatto! (geniale vero?) 

Diciamo che a discorsi è fatto. 

Poi servono solo le azioni concrete, ma per quelle per fortuna non servono geni


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E dal bar sport è tutto.
> Però al mattino è meglio non prendere il caffè corretto.


Brunetta, come ti senti da ministro?


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Te la risolvo in 2 minuti io
> 
> Triplichiamo i mezzi di trasporto e quintuplichiamo il personale : fatto! (geniale vero?)
> 
> ...


Per triplicare i mezzi di trasporto devi triplicare anche le strede.
Per arrivare al mio paese, o passa il pullman in un senso o passa altro nell’altro senso. 
lo sai cosa vuol dire?


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Per triplicare i mezzi di trasporto devi triplicare anche le strede.
> Per arrivare al mio paese, o passa il pullman in un senso o passa altro nell’altro senso.
> lo sai cosa vuol dire?


E noi si fa il divieto permanente di circolazione di macchine, salvo urgenza lavoro o andare a trovare l'amico di quando eri militare, e abbiamo risolto il problema


----------



## Lara3 (13 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Per triplicare i mezzi di trasporto devi triplicare anche le strede.
> Per arrivare al mio paese, o passa il pullman in un senso o passa altro nell’altro senso.
> lo sai cosa vuol dire?


Si, si continua a costruire in ogni buco possibile un palazzo.
Si è costruito dimenticando di fare anche le strade sufficienti e in più la si usano come parcheggi su entrambi i lati.
Si è costruito dimenticando di fare un numero di parcheggi adeguato.
Quanti acquistano due parcheggi per un bilocale ? Pochi, ma alla fine sia la moglie che il marito hanno una macchina ciascuno.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Brunetta, come ti senti da ministro?


Basso.
Ho già detto che molti anni fa gli risi in faccia. Una mia amica, moderatamente alta, lo colpì in testa con dei libri che stava scegliendo in libreria e teneva ad altezza della vita. Mortificata, si giustificò con un “Scusi, non l’avevo vista”. Lui, piccato, si inalberò. La situazione era comica perché la mia amica insisteva “Scusi, non l’avevo vista”. Scoppiai a ridere, contagiando la commessa e poi la mia amica. Mi è dispiacque molto. Poi è diventato ministro e non mi è più dispiaciuto.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Te la risolvo in 2 minuti io
> 
> Triplichiamo i mezzi di trasporto e quintuplichiamo il personale : fatto! (geniale vero?)
> 
> ...





Pincopallista ha detto:


> Per triplicare i mezzi di trasporto devi triplicare anche le strede.
> Per arrivare al mio paese, o passa il pullman in un senso o passa altro nell’altro senso.
> lo sai cosa vuol dire?





Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, si continua a costruire in ogni buco possibile un palazzo.
> Si è costruito dimenticando di fare anche le strade sufficienti e in più la si usano come parcheggi su entrambi i lati.
> Si è costruito dimenticando di fare un numero di parcheggi adeguato.
> Quanti acquistano due parcheggi per un bilocale ? Pochi, ma alla fine sia la moglie che il marito hanno 2 macchine.


E dal governo ombra è tutto.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E dal governo ombra è tutto.


I poteri forti....non dimenticare i poteri forti....


----------



## oriente70 (13 Aprile 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381525451009572864


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Aprile 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381525451009572864


E dai, che domani ne devo portare 2


----------



## oriente70 (13 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E dai, che domani ne devo portare 2


Mi è stato girato pochi minuti fa... ..


----------



## feather (14 Aprile 2021)

Adesso viene fuori che il vaccino J&J fa venire la trombosi pure quello, 2 casi su non so quanti milioni ma.. quello che mi chiedo è come ci sia questa campagna di sputtanamento della medicina in atto. Ma non c'erano le grandi e malvagie case farmaceutiche che controllavano i media? 
Mi pare che i media non stiano facendo un favore a "big pharma", semmai il contrario.
Perché la stampa ha interesse a sputtanare così le case farmaceutiche?


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Aprile 2021)

Perché compito dei media non è informare, ma creare curiosità morbosa per tenere vivo l’interesse ed avere qualcosa di cui parlare.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2021)

Soprattutto tenere alta la soglia di allarme favorisce la ricettività della pubblicità


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Aprile 2021)

Qui si pensa ancora che i media siano al servizio dell’informazione e ci si dimentica che riescono a stare in piedi solo vendendo spazi pubblicitari.


----------



## patroclo (14 Aprile 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Adesso viene fuori che il vaccino J&J fa venire la trombosi pure quello, 2 casi su non so quanti milioni ma.. quello che mi chiedo è come ci sia questa campagna di sputtanamento della medicina in atto. Ma non c'erano le grandi e malvagie case farmaceutiche che controllavano i media?
> Mi pare che i media non stiano facendo un favore a "big pharma", semmai il contrario.
> Perché la stampa ha interesse a sputtanare così le case farmaceutiche?


....Pfizer deve avere un ottimo ufficio marketing
i media.....


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Adesso viene fuori che il vaccino J&J fa venire la trombosi pure quello, 2 casi su non so quanti milioni ma.. quello che mi chiedo è come ci sia questa campagna di sputtanamento della medicina in atto. Ma non c'erano le grandi e malvagie case farmaceutiche che controllavano i media?
> Mi pare che i media non stiano facendo un favore a "big pharma", semmai il contrario.
> Perché la stampa ha interesse a sputtanare così le case farmaceutiche?


intanto bisognerebbe chiedersi quanto costa il vaccino J&J a dose.


----------



## Carola (14 Aprile 2021)

Ho un collega no vax e anche un po' negazionista
Un bacia banchi ( fervente praticante ) che pubblica foto di feti abortiti insomma un simpatico coglione

ieri e mancato il papà di altrocollega
64 anni nonno da tre mesi
Di covid
Il coglione che sino a ieri negava oggi si è preso un po' strizza perche lo aveva conosciuto e aveva visto che era uomo in gamba felice come un matto di essere diventato nonno

era diabetico questo si
Quidni a detta di molti debile e da lasciare indietro anche del mio collega
Debole categoria fragile qnd in realtà era un super papà nonno sicuramente amorevole e persona con ancora così tanto da dare

e arrivato sms x vaccinarlo mentre era intubato

paese del cazzo !!!


----------



## francoff (14 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ho un collega no vax e anche un po' negazionista
> Un bacia banchi ( fervente praticante ) che pubblica foto di feti abortiti insomma un simpatico coglione
> 
> ieri e mancato il papà di altrocollega
> ...


Non vedo l ora di potermi vaccinare


----------



## ologramma (15 Aprile 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Non vedo l ora di potermi vaccinare


domani pomeriggio mi tocca


----------



## Lara3 (15 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> domani pomeriggio mi tocca


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Qui non ci lamentiamo, stanno procedendo bene.


Domenica tocca a mia madre.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Domenica tocca a mia madre.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> eccone un'altro...ma andrà tutto bene...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'altro giorno ho incontrato (in presenza) un medico ospedaliero non della mia regione e mi ha spiegato al di fuori dell'ospedale, quindi potendo parlare,  la situazione. Mi fido di quello che dice, anche perché so che ruolo ricopre e non è un complottista che scrive minchiate su Facebook e non è neppure uno che ha interessi economici nel supportare una o l'altra causa (non è pagato per stare in televisione, non ricopre cariche nell'ordine etc.). Quindi uno fuori da questo circo mediatico provax e novax che francamente usa rotto i coglioni.
Il medico in questione quel giorno era incazzato e sconvolto perché si era trovato ad esaminare il corpo di una giovanissima deceduta dopo il vaccino.
Sconvolto per le condizioni in cui l'ha trovata. In effetti da come si è espresso quello che provava è arrivato benissimo.
Il problema, secondo lui, non è tanto per la vaccinazione, quanto l'averla fatta a cazzo, a tutti indistintamente.
La ragazza assumeva anche la pillola anticoncezionale. Probabilmente un mix di fattori ne hanno devastato il corpo.
E' un evento raro? Assolutamente sì, ma è conseguenza del fatto che questa vaccinazione viene fatta "a cazzo", spesso senza valutare la persona che si ha di fronte. Era prevedibile? No, ma sicuramente era probabile. Ed infatti è avvenuto.
La contemporaneità dell'assunzione della pillola insieme al vaccino può dare problemi in alcuni soggetti. In che percentuale nessuno lo sa, perché probabilmente entrano in gioco altri fattori.
D'altronde la stessa pillola richiede un minimo di esami e controlli per essere prescritta e non tutte le donne possono assumerla.
Il problema è solo questo per le avversità a breve termine.
Nella stragrande maggioranza delle personea, il vaccino può avere solo effetti positivi, ovvero ridurre l'incidenza della malattia (non la trasmissione, dato che sembra sia accertato che non. garantisce immunità sterile) e questo è assolutamente valido per chi ha più di 70 anni.
Per un ventenne... La valutazione dei rischi non sembra renderlo vantaggioso, ma se uno vuole, e a suo rischio come per qualsiasi prodotto farmaceutico, quando sarà il suo turno, potrà farlo liberamente.
Voglio dire... Anche il Viagra può dare problemi, ma c'è chi lo prende lo stesso e se ne frega.
Se schiatta mentre scopa, sono cazzi suoi e di chi è con lui ma nessuno si sogna di fare polemiche su questo perché a nessuno è mai balenata l'idea di renderlo obbligatorio. Se a uno non tira più, può scegliere cosa fare della sua vita. Sessuale e non. Senza troppe polemiche.
Il problema qui è solo di aver collegato i diritti di una popolazione al completamente di una vaccinazione di massa.
Questo ha creato fazioni. Ma se ci ragioniamo questa cosa non ha nulla di sanitario.
Se si affidava il vaccino ai medici di base, come per l'antinfluenzale, che conoscono bene (tranne i cani) la storia sanitaria del paziente e spesso hanno un rapporto di fiducia con lui, e lo si indirizzava immediatamente verso i più anziani, oggi avremmo meno morti e meno polemiche.
E nessuna giustificazione per chiusure e roba varia.
Ma le primule, i punti Covid hanno avuto la meglio etc... Come si è detto, in mezzo a tanta gente che perde c'è chi trova opportunità di guadagno.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Oggi ci sono un po’ di infermieri in piazza a brontolare contro l’obbligo di vaccinarsi.
> Mi piacerebbe sentire le ragioni degli altri, cioè quelli che si vaccinano.
> In tv si vedono solo i no, i si corrono via silenziosi.


Continuo con quello che mi ha detto questo medico.
Semplicemente sanno che tanti morti di Covid non sono morti di Covid.
Sembra una cazzata da Facebook, e fino all'altro giorno l'ho presa con le pinze come informazione, ma sentirsela dire  in via personale da uno che in ospedale ci lavora da anni e non è un portantino assume un'altra rilevanza. Non ha negato l'esistenza del virus, ripeto, visto che sa benissimo cosa provoca, ma il fatto che tanti registrati per decessi da Covid non siano tali.
Questo spiegherebbe perché abbiamo tra i numeri più alti in percentuale nel mondo.
Sempre in settimana sotto casa ho trovato una vettura della  Crocerossa. Tutti e tre gli operatori erano senza mascherina.
Sono vaccinati e si sono semplicemente rotti i coglioni, molto probabilmente, di portarla. Non vedo altre ragioni.
Trasmetteranno il virus? E chi se ne frega.
A marzo dell'anno scorso il padre di un'amico di mia figlia, medico, è stato costretto a lavorare dalla direzione anche se aveva tutti i sintomi del Covid e anche quando era risultato positivo.
E' finito intubato per un mese. Solo quando era in condizioni da intensiva ha smesso di lavorare.
Quanti avrà contagiato così?
Potrei continuare, ma se un giorno si aprirà il vaso di Pandora di quello che è avvenuto in certi ospedali e RSA e che mi è stato raccontato di persona verrà fuori di tutto.
Secondo voi perché hanno puntato tutti i fari su Movida e coprifuoco oltre ai testimonial che denunciano i vicini festaioli?
Perché indirizzare le anime buone su dibattiti inutili più discussioni divergenti relativi alla vaccinazione per un'immunità di gregge impossibile da raggiungere (qualsiasi  medico o laureato che abbia fatto farmacologia e non soffra di amnesia lo sapeva benissima) distoglie dalle minchiate allucinanti fatte a suo tempo e da tante altre piccole cose del mondo sanitario che è opportuno non portare a galla.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ho incontrato (in presenza) un medico ospedaliero non della mia regione e mi ha spiegato al di fuori dell'ospedale, quindi potendo parlare,  la situazione. Mi fido di quello che dice, anche perché so che ruolo ricopre e non è un complottista che scrive minchiate su Facebook e non è neppure uno che ha interessi economici nel supportare una o l'altra causa (non è pagato per stare in televisione, non ricopre cariche nell'ordine etc.). Quindi uno fuori da questo circo mediatico provax e novax che francamente usa rotto i coglioni.
> Il medico in questione quel giorno era incazzato e sconvolto perché si era trovato ad esaminare il corpo di una giovanissima deceduta dopo il vaccino.
> Sconvolto per le condizioni in cui l'ha trovata. In effetti da come si è espresso quello che provava è arrivato benissimo.
> Il problema, secondo lui, non è tanto per la vaccinazione, quanto l'averla fatta a cazzo, a tutti indistintamente.
> ...


Dici una ragazza, quindi meno di 30 ...


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2021)

andrea53 ha detto:


> La responsabilità che abbiamo tutti noi  nei confronti dei più fragili, di coloro che sono più esposti alle conseguenze del contagio*, di quei portatori di patologie gravi che non possono vaccinarsi*. Una platea di persone nei confronti delle quali noi “sani” non possiamo esimerci dall’assunzione di un rischio (eventuale e infinitesimale), che non vale nulla in confronto al loro. Se questo non è un dovere, ditemelo voi.


Ti darei ragione ma non c'è alcuna garanzia che chi è vaccinato non possa infettare altre persone.
Questo perché il vaccino in questione, come molti altri vaccini, probabilmente garantisce immunità EFFICACE e non STERILE.
Se garantisse immunità sterile sarei il primo a promuoverlo.Ma se non ci sono certezza, non ha assolutamente alcun senso dichiarare la loro esistenza e comportarsi come se ci fossero.
Due settimane fa ho visto una signora che si era appena vaccinata. Senza mascherina, baci sulle guance a tutti, dicendo che tanto ieri era Covid free.
Io me ne sono tenuto lontano. Non è affatto Covid Free, come crede. Ha solo assunto un vaccino che renderà più difficile per lei lo sviluppo della malattia, quindi riducendo i sintomi.
Per lei. 
Infatti chi è vaccinato dovrebbe obbligatoriamente continuare a usare distanziamento sociale e mascherina.
Poi se tra sei mesi emerge che la vaccinazione di massa non ha prodotto varianti vaccino resistenti e ha annullato i contagi e soprattutto le morti, potremmo sulla base dell'interpretazione dei dati raccolti (spero da altri paesi...) avere più evidenze.
Allo stato attuale anche Draghi ha ammesso la necessità di vaccinazioni periodiche.
Quindi l'immunità non solo non è sterile ma ha delle finestre...
Cosa accade in quelle finestre?



Lara3 ha detto:


> Dici una ragazza, quindi meno di 30 ...


27. Alcune categorie sono state vaccinate giovanissime. Assurdo ma è così.
Capisci perché era sconvolto e incazzato?



Ulisse ha detto:


> E chi ti assicura che sei sana?
> Ci sono gli asintomatici, i sintomatici che ancora nn mostrano niente...
> Nn è che agli untori spunta un bollino rosso in fronte così da essere individuati.


Guarda, in ufficio di mia moglie c'è chi ha fatto tutto il Covid in presenza.
Con più di un bollino rosso, tosse, starnuti, febbre.
Mia moglie niente, pur convivendo nello stesso spazio senza finestre.
Anche tra chi non lo prende non c'è il bollino rosso per chi probabilmente potrebbe avere già una memoria immunitaria.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh, ma quando chiamate il tecnico della lavatrice o l’idraulico o portate l’auto dal meccanico vi fate prima una cultura è poi fate l’intervento da soli o vi affidate ai tecnici credendo nella loro competenza? E non penso proprio che non siano cose paragonabili p*erché se sbagliano a sistemare i freni vi schiantate contro un muro o se non regolano correttamente la caldaia*, ci lasciate le penne. Ma se pure vogliamo parlare di farmaci, qualsiasi bugiardino da paura, ma se avete il mal di testa o il mal di schiena vi trangugiate di tutto.
> Perché? Perché ci fidiamo. Ci fidiamo come quando andiamo in autostrada che tutti rispettino le regole, anche se ogni tanto qualcuno la imbocca contromano.
> Veramente non capisco cosa ci sia da discutere.


Guarda.
Il mio vicino di sotto ha appena cambiato la caldaia esterna.
A condensazione.
Non potendo più usare la canna fumaria perché queste nuove caldaie a condensazione richiedono diversi parametri, l'ha messo con lo scarico a muro. Un tempo era proibito, poi chi governa si è accorto che non tutte le case potevano mettere nuove canne fumarie e così per facilitare la cosa, hanno dato il via libera a questa grande *minchiata*.
Così io A NORMA ho in camera da letto tutti i fumi di quello di sotto perché la caldaia è a più di 40 cm sotto la finestra della camera da letto..
Non so cosa fare, perché in realtà è tutto perfettamente a norma.
Però non posso più aprire la finestra per cambiare l'aria.
Quindi o cambio casa o A NORMA io respiro fumi di combustione.
Che stranamente non sono solo vapor acqueo come dice la propaganda.
Il problema non è informarsi, ma almeno capire quando si fanno cazzate.
Io, fossi stato il vicino, avrei speso di più per fare la canna fumaria, non fidandomi di un tecnico e delle norme.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Cioè davvero adesso con segnalazioni elettroniche dei guasti, che poi generalmente consistono in una icona generica del motore, tu segui la diagnosi elettronica?
> *Vai dal meccanico che credi più onesto e fai fare a lui.*
> Ma vale per tutto, perché so bene che non sono in grado di acquisire competenze su tutto.
> Certamente in ogni circostanza c’è chi trova il modo di guadagnarci anche a spese degli altri.
> ...


E anche qui...
La valutazione dell'onestà di un meccanico come di un medico è possibile solo se ci capisci qualcosa.
Se per te il motore è qualcosa sotto il cofano, difficilmente potrai valutare dal sorriso di chi ti porge la fattura come lavorano.
O se lavorano.
Alla concessionaria Citroen dove comprare anni fa una vettura, i tagliandi erano, diciamo, falsi.
Sembra sia comunque una pratica comune, è sull'assistenza che si guadagna e sull'ignoranza di chi usa poco l'auto e sui tanti leasing delle imprese.
Detto personalmente da un meccanico che ci lavorava.
Un mio amico faceva l'informatore del farmaco. Secondo te tutti i farmaci prescritti a cazzo (adesso si è passati agli integratori) che ragione hanno?
Io so che ai medici migliori ai tempi d'oro offriva vacanze spacciate come convegni.
Al mare. Adesso sono un po' più tirati. Però, 'sti cazzo di integratori dati a mano bassa...



Pincopallista ha detto:


> Diciamo che gli altri vaccini che abbiamo fatto da ragazzi, sono stati scoperti o inventati una cinquantina o forse di piu di anni fa.
> Quelli che ci fanno ora li testano su di noi.
> Dem su...sacrifichiamoci per l’umanità...


Non è proprio così.
I vaccini seguono una ricerca continua.
Di solito hanno trial abbastanza lunghi proprio per determinare tutti i parametri necessari e l'incidenza anche a medio e lungo termine.
Si prevede di prassi anche la sperimentazione animale.
Mia moglie decapitava topolini.
Tanti animaletti sono stati immolati per evitare piccoli e grandi problemi agli uomini.
Anche cani e scimmie, ma mia moglie non li ha mai dovuti usare.
Un mio vicino di casa tanti anni fa aveva un Beagle preso da un laboratorio. Non so come ne fosse uscito.



Brunetta ha detto:


> La gestione della sanità in Lombardia è penosa da un po’. Ma lì hanno votati in più elezioni.
> La democrazia è anche farsene una ragione.


Risaliamo al 1992 con la riforma sanitaria, la 502/92. Quella che portava all'aziendalizzazione e alla Sanità come mercato.
Mi ricordo le polemiche, che in effetti erano realistiche.
La Lombardia ha semplicemente fatto quello che prevedeva quella riforma, poi aggiornata dalla Bindi nel 99, con i piani sanitari triennali, i limiti economici etc. e ha in tutta Italia la miglior integrazione privato pubblico. Infatti richiama pazienti da tante altre regioni d'Italia, dove le cose vanno peggio.
Questo ha prodotto questo meraviglioso scenario in cui tu vai dal medico privato, paghi dai 100 ai 400 euro per una visita e poi passi dal medico di base per farti rinnovare la prescrizione periodicamente.
Un tempo, quando di medici di base erano a sufficienza e potevano avere un ruolo  adeguato nelle valutazioni delle patologie del paziente, chi ti curava era il tuo medico, con la Mutua, non uno specialista privato a pagamento o in convenzione.
A me è capitato il caso di medici privati che dopo la diagnosi si rendevano disponibili ad operarmi loro presso la loro struttura.
Una seconda visita da un altro medico mi ha fatto capire che non dovevo essere neppure operato.



feather ha detto:


> Adesso viene fuori che il vaccino J&J fa venire la trombosi pure quello, 2 casi su non so quanti milioni ma.. quello che mi chiedo è come ci sia questa campagna di sputtanamento della medicina in atto. Ma non c'erano le grandi e malvagie case farmaceutiche che controllavano i media?
> Mi pare che i media non stiano facendo un favore a "big pharma", semmai il contrario.
> Perché la stampa ha interesse a sputtanare così le case farmaceutiche?


La stampa ha l'interesse a creare articoli che suscitino interesse.
Evidentemente ora nessun cittadino può ritenersi però non informato di eventuali problemi connessi al vaccino, visto che sono su tutti i giornali.
Eventuali cause non possono partire dal principio che il vaccinato non è stato messo al corrente dei rischi (!) di quello che stava facendo.
Non si stanno sputtanando, si stanno parando il culo.
Le cause di risarcimento possono essere quelle sì un disastro.


----------



## ologramma (16 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda.
> Il mio vicino di sotto ha appena cambiato la caldaia esterna.
> A condensazione.
> Non potendo più usare la canna fumaria perché queste nuove caldaie a condensazione richiedono diversi parametri, l'ha messo con lo scarico a muro. Un tempo era proibito, poi chi governa si è accorto che non tutte le case potevano mettere nuove canne fumarie e così per facilitare la cosa, hanno dato il via libera a questa grande *minchiata*.
> ...


sapendo i difetti  delle caldaie con scarico a parete , la norma dice che devono avere il tubo per disperderei i fumi distante dalla parete di almeno un metro , se non ce là o non lo sa o fa il furbo. Comunque alla mia che ho messo  sin dall'inizio degli anni novanta per evitare  che causasse le stesse problematiche alle mie finestre vicine  gli ho fatto applicare un motorino che spinge con relativa forza i fumi per ovviare  a questo inconveniente .
Akltro problema con il balcone di sotto al mio i fumi se mi affaccio con il viso fuori percepisco l'odore  ma li non posso fare niente  gli ho messo un vaso grande cosi evito perchè non c'è problema



danny ha detto:


> Risaliamo al 1992 con la riforma sanitaria, la 502/92. Quella che portava all'aziendalizzazione e alla Sanità come mercato.
> Mi ricordo le polemiche, che in effetti erano realistiche.
> La Lombardia ha semplicemente fatto quello che prevedeva quella riforma, poi aggiornata dalla Bindi nel 99, con i piani sanitari triennali, i limiti economici etc. e ha in tutta Italia la miglior integrazione privato pubblico. Infatti richiama pazienti da tante altre regioni d'Italia, dove le cose vanno peggio.
> *Questo ha prodotto questo meraviglioso scenario in cui tu vai dal medico privato, paghi dai 100 ai 400 euro per una visita e poi passi dal medico di base per farti rinnovare la prescrizione periodicamente.*
> ...


ti chiedi perchè il medico di base non ti da risonanze  e altre cose costose e ti dice vai dal dottore specifico? Perchè se prescrivono cose costose gli si abbassa lo stipendio che lo stato o la regione gli passa , bella questa riforma  o no?


----------



## Lara3 (16 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> sapendo i difetti  delle caldaie con scarico a parete , la norma dice che devono avere il tubo per disperderei i fumi distante dalla parete di almeno un metro , se non ce là o non lo sa o fa il furbo. Comunque alla mia che ho messo  sin dall'inizio degli anni novanta per evitare  che causasse le stesse problematiche alle mie finestre vicine  gli ho fatto applicare un motorino che spinge con relativa forza i fumi per ovviare  a questo inconveniente .
> Akltro problema con il balcone di sotto al mio i fumi se mi affaccio con il viso fuori percepisco l'odore  ma li non posso fare niente  gli ho messo un vaso grande cosi evito perchè non c'è problema


Ma il motorino non fa rumore ?


----------



## ologramma (16 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma il motorino non fa rumore ?


no perchè è applicato sopra ed è minimo  comunque la mia è fuori al balcone , se poi  la caldaia  è dentro casa   non lo metterei sempre rumore lo fa  e mi dispiace per Danny


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> sapendo i difetti  delle caldaie con scarico a parete , la norma dice che devono avere il tubo per disperderei i fumi distante dalla parete di almeno un metro , se non ce là o non lo sa o fa il furbo. Comunque alla mia che ho messo  sin dall'inizio degli anni novanta per evitare  che causasse le stesse problematiche alle mie finestre vicine  gli ho fatto applicare un motorino che spinge con relativa forza i fumi per ovviare  a questo inconveniente .
> Akltro problema con il balcone di sotto al mio i fumi se mi affaccio con il viso fuori percepisco l'odore  ma li non posso fare niente  gli ho messo un vaso grande cosi evito perchè non c'è problema


Credo che le distanze dalla finestra siano rispettate però il fumo si vede bene e entra nella mia stanza.
La mia finestra è esattamente sopra alla caldaia, pur se credo ci sia almeno un metro tra lo scarico e la finestra..
L'hanno appena cambiata, quindi il problema è recente. La precedente turbo era allacciata alla canna fumaria, ma con il sistema a condensazione e per la presenza di una parte di tubo in orizzontale non era più possibile farlo.
Da anni stiamo aspettando di intervenire per adeguare le canne fumarie (siamo una casa bassa, ce ne sono tante) a questo nuovo tipo di caldaia, ma finora non si è fatto niente.
Adesso dovrò risolvere questo problema...


----------



## Vera (16 Aprile 2021)

Ma solo voi conoscete medici dalla bocca larga?


----------



## ologramma (16 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che le distanze dalla finestra siano rispettate però il fumo si vede bene e entra nella mia stanza.
> La mia finestra è esattamente sopra alla caldaia, pur se credo ci sia almeno un metro tra lo scarico e la finestra..
> L'hanno appena cambiata, quindi il problema è recente. La precedente turbo era allacciata alla canna fumaria, ma con il sistema a condensazione e per la presenza di una parte di tubo in orizzontale non era più possibile farlo.
> Da anni stiamo aspettando di intervenire per adeguare le canne fumarie a questo nuovo tipo di caldaia, ma finora non si è fatto niente.
> Adesso dovrò risolvere questo problema...


scusa ma dove la posizionata questa caldaia fuori al balcone o il tubo fuoriesce da muro ? ed è lungo un metro?


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma solo voi conoscete medici dalla bocca larga?


Io abito quasi di fianco a un ospedale...
Molti che vi lavorano pertanto vivono anche in condominio (insieme a infermieri e pure un centro di recupero tossicodipendenti).
Non racconto balle, non ho interesse a farlo.
Nessuno mi paga per farlo.
E non sono medici dalla bocca larga. Sono solo incazzati.
E ne hanno tutte le ragioni, visto che ci vanno di mezzo loro.
Comunque questo qui suona... Per questo lo conosco.


----------



## Vera (16 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io abito quasi di fianco a un ospedale...
> Molti che vi lavorano pertanto vivono anche in condominio.
> Non racconto balle, non ho interesse a farlo.
> Nessuno mi paga per farlo.


Ho amici e conoscenti medici anch'io ma non mi raccontano mai dettagli delle loro prestazioni.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho amici e conoscenti medici anch'io ma non mi raccontano mai dettagli delle loro prestazioni.


Dipende dalla persona.
La mia vicina di casa infermiera all'epoca mi raccontò tutte le trame erotiche dell'ospedale.
No, non tutte, solo quelle che ci stavano in due ore.
Da lì ho scoperto quanto trombassero in quell'ambiente che pensavo fosse solo dedicato alla malattia,
Un'altra mia vicina di casa infermiera invece se mi vede mi parla solo di condominio.
Ce l'ho avuto anche in macchina da sola, sempre sa parlare di condominio (motivo per cui non le darò più passaggi) ma non so nemmeno che cosa faccia in ospedale.
Anche lei, mai messa la mascherina in un anno. E non mi sogno neppure di chiederle perché.
Fatti suoi.
C'è chi parla e chi no.
Dici che non devo credere a questo medico perché dice cose che i tuoi amici non ti dicono?
Che motivo avrebbe di raccontare balle?


----------



## Vera (16 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende dalla persona.
> La mia vicina di casa infermiera all'epoca mi raccontò tutte le trame erotiche dell'ospedale.
> No, non tutte, solo quelle che ci stavano in due ore.
> Da lì ho scoperto quanto trombassero in quell'ambiente che pensavo fosse solo dedicato alla malattia,
> ...


Io non ho detto che ti ha raccontato balle. Ho imparato a pensare con la mia testa da un pezzo e poco importa cosa raccontano gli altri.
Ho solo detto che non mi è mai capitato che mi fossero raccontate esperienze lavorative così dettagliatamente. Meglio così, non avrei più fiducia in loro.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che ti ha raccontato balle. Ho imparato a pensare con la mia testa da un pezzo e poco importa cosa raccontano gli altri.
> Ho solo detto che non mi è mai capitato che mi fossero raccontate esperienze lavorative così dettagliatamente. Meglio così, non avrei più fiducia in loro.


Quella persona era incazzata nera e probabilmente ho beccato il momento in cui doveva sfogarsi, ed era in presenza di un mio conoscente con cui ha un buon rapporto di fiducia.
Sulla fiducia... Io ne ho il giusto.
Ci sono persone che lavorano bene, altre meno.
Come in tutti i settori.
L'ambiente ospedaliero è stato mitizzato quest'anno, non so perché, ma è esattamente come tutti gli altri.
Se fosse stato per i medici di Veronesi, mia cognata sarebbe morta. Grazie ai medici del San Matteo è ancora viva.
Questione di politiche aziendali. Non dai mai la fiducia totale quando è in gioco la tua vita.
Non ci si dovrebbe fidare neppure dei coniugi e dei fidanzati, e lo sappiamo entrambi, eppure sono le persone a cui ci si affida di più.


----------



## Vera (16 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Quella persona era incazzata nera e probabilmente ho beccato il momento in cui doveva sfogarsi, ed era in presenza di un mio conoscente con cui ha un buon rapporto di fiducia.
> Sulla fiducia... Io ne ho il giusto.
> Ci sono persone che lavorano bene, altre meno.
> Come in tutti i settori.
> ...


Non c'entra. Io ho proprio poca fiducia nelle persone che parlano troppo, in generale.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non c'entra. Io ho proprio poca fiducia nelle persone che parlano troppo, in generale.


Io al contrario, adesso.
Mia moglie per esempio è sempre stata una riservata e si incazzava se io parlavo, perché per lei era sempre troppo quello che dicevo.
Chi non ti dice le cose spesso non è solo timido.
Chi poi non vuole che tu parli perché dici troppe cose sta solo esercitando il controllo su di te.
La comunicazione in tutti i rapporti è anche esercizio di controllo e potere.
Amo chi butta le emozioni fuori di sé. Chi non tiene nulla dentro. 
E chi è disposto ad accettare, per reciprocità, anche le tue.

Anzi, in generale, mi fido pochissimo e mi interesso poco di chi non sa comunicare, di chi non parla mai di sé.
Tendo a non dargli fiducia.
Perché dovrei fidarmi di chi non riesce a comunicare niente?
Su quali presupposti?
Non è che la fiducia deve essere incondizionata. Almeno lo sforzo per ottenerla una persona deve farlo.
Quindi sì, se mi devo fidare di qualcuno, lo faccio per chi si sbilancia e ci mette la faccia.


----------



## ologramma (16 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Anzi, in generale, mi fido pochissimo e mi interesso poco di chi non sa comunicare, di chi non parla mai di sé.
> Tendo a non dargli fiducia.
> Perché dovrei fidarmi di chi non riesce a comunicare niente?
> Su quali presupposti?
> ...


sai che mi fai riflettere , io per il ,mio lavoro spessissimo avevo a che fare con donne  dato che il mio lavoro era stare  e riordinare(generale) le loro case quindi capivo se avevano modo di entrare più in sintonia , mai pensato di importunarle  anche perchè il mio lavoro mi dava il modo di guadagnare e non volevo mettere a rischio con avventate  mosse  il mio guadagno  e la reputazione , cosa che mi ricordo mio padre mi disse quando mi sarei trovato nella loro casa anche da solo.
Questo mi ha portato spesso ha dialogare con le donne  anche  fuori  anche sconosciute , una ragazza mi disse che gli sembravo una brava persona quando gli chiesi perchè mi affidò la sua borsa per provarsi un vestito .
Comunque anche il fatto di confidare cose tue  fa si che una persona  acquista  fiducia , poi ci metti il rispetto , l'educazione impartita dai nostri genitori  , l'altra parte si apre piano piano , se lo avessi attuato da giovane  immagina ..........


----------



## ologramma (16 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non c'entra. Io ho proprio poca fiducia nelle persone che parlano troppo, in generale.





Vera ha detto:


> Non c'entra. Io ho proprio poca fiducia nelle persone che* parlano troppo*, in generale.


 male  dipende da quello che dicono e come si comportano, leggi sopra


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai che mi fai riflettere , io per il ,mio lavoro spessissimo avevo a che fare con donne  dato che il mio lavoro era stare  e riordinare(generale) le loro case quindi capivo se avevano modo di entrare più in sintonia , mai pensato di importunarle  anche perchè il mio lavoro mi dava il modo di guadagnare e non volevo mettere a rischio con avventate  mosse  il mio guadagno  e la reputazione , cosa che mi ricordo mio padre mi disse quando mi sarei trovato nella loro casa anche da solo.
> Questo mi ha portato spesso ha dialogare con le donne  anche  fuori  anche sconosciute , una ragazza mi disse che gli sembravo una brava persona quando gli chiesi perchè mi affidò la sua borsa per provarsi un vestito .
> Comunque anche il fatto di confidare cose tue  fa si che una persona  acquista  fiducia , poi ci metti il rispetto , l'educazione impartita dai nostri genitori  , l'altra parte si apre piano piano , se lo avessi attuato da giovane  immagina ..........


Ho passato tempo fa tre giorni per un evento con una coppia. Lui titolare di un'impresa di manutenzione edile, lei casalinga,
Quando stavo da solo con lui era tutta una serie di racconti erotici di alcune volte che si era trovato da solo a lavorare con delle signore in casa.
Poi quando stavo con la moglie da solo era tutto un lamento sul marito che c'era poco e probabilmente la riempiva di corna.
Alla fine siamo arrivati a discorrere anche di questioni più intime.
Bella donna, mi piaceva anche, ma non ero solo.


----------



## Vera (16 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io al contrario, adesso.
> Mia moglie per esempio è sempre stata una riservata e si incazzava se io parlavo, perché per lei era sempre troppo quello che dicevo.
> Chi non ti dice le cose spesso non è solo timido.
> Chi poi non vuole che tu parli perché dici troppe cose sta solo esercitando il controllo su di te.
> ...


Non volevo aprire un trattato sull'esternazione delle proprie emozioni. 
Si parlava d'altro.


----------



## Vera (16 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> male  dipende da quello che dicono e come si comportano, leggi sopra


Ho detto "troppo", non "tanto".


----------



## Lara3 (16 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ho passato tempo fa tre giorni per un evento con una coppia. Lui titolare di un'impresa di manutenzione edile, lei casalinga,
> Quando stavo da solo con lui era tutta una serie di racconti erotici di alcune volte che si era trovato da solo a lavorare con delle signore in casa.
> Poi quando stavo con la moglie da solo era tutto un lamento sul marito che c'era poco e probabilmente la riempiva di corna.
> Alla fine siamo arrivati a discorrere anche di questioni più intime.
> Bella donna, mi piaceva anche, ma non ero solo.


Aspetta, aspetta ... 3 giorni e anche notti ?
Lei ti piaceva ?
Il numero ce l’hai ? Di lei intendo.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non volevo aprire un trattato sull'esternazione delle proprie emozioni.
> Si parlava d'altro.


Sì, ma è un anno che si parla sempre di vaccini...
La mia opinione come quella di tutti è nota.
Chi lo vuol fare lo faccia, chi non lo vuol fare non lo faccia.
Chi lo fa come per qualsiasi prodotto farmacologico si deve assumere il rischio di quello che può capitare, chi non lo fa si assume il rischio del Covid.
Nè più né meno di come è sempre andata per il vaccino antinfluenzale, che più o meno è sempre la stessa cosa e per qualsiasi medicina.
Il vaccino come le cure mediche sono  *cose che facciamo per noi, per curare o non contrarre una malattia.*
Che si imponga a qualcuno cosa deve fare col proprio corpo è una novità dell'ultimo anno, così come il fatto che sia diventato argomento di discussione dappertutto.
Io puntualizzo quando noto informazioni non precise o troppo orientate.
Se uno vuole togliersi dei dubbi, si informi dal medico di famiglia verso  cui ha fiducia (e se non trova un medico almeno uno che abbia studiato farmacologia o biologia), su un testo universitario se ce l'ha a casa, su un sito istituzionale o che abbia un minimo di autorevolezza (Insomma, meglio Vaers di Repubblica o Libero).
Avute la risposta che cerca, decida liberamente senza fare battaglie pro o contro che è e rimarrà sempre una questione personale.
Il vaccino tutela chi se lo fa nei limiti garantiti dal produttore. Nulla più.
Per quanto mi riguarda, ho apprezzato che Draghi abbia finalmente posto l'accento sulla necessità che vada data assoluta priorità agli anziani, lasciando da parte chi è più giovane, sperando che questo sia utile anche a smorzare  le polemiche tra pro (anche giovanissimi) e no (idem). Ragionamento in questo caso concreto, vista la limitatezza delle dosi e la finestra di copertura limitata.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Aspetta, aspetta ... 3 giorni e anche notti ?
> Lei ti piaceva ?
> Il numero ce l’hai ? Di lei intendo.


Non ero solo. Sì, ho tutto.


----------



## Vera (16 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma è un anno che si parla sempre di vaccini...
> La mia opinione come quella di tutti è nota.
> Chi lo vuol fare lo faccia, chi non lo vuol fare non lo faccia.
> Chi lo fa come per qualsiasi prodotto farmacologico si deve assumere il rischio di quello che può capitare, chi non lo fa si assume il rischio del Covid.
> ...



Boh, sono sicuramente io che non mi so spiegare.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non ero solo. Sì, ho tutto.


----------



## Martes (16 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Boh, sono sicuramente io che non mi so spiegare.


No, è danny che parla *troppo*


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Aprile 2021)

Ocio Danny che poi ti dicono che certe cose te le ha dette tuo cuggino.
ah no a te non le dicono anche se esprimi gli stessi concetti di altri.


----------



## Carola (17 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Continuo con quello che mi ha detto questo medico.
> Semplicemente sanno che tanti morti di Covid non sono morti di Covid.
> Sembra una cazzata da Facebook, e fino all'altro giorno l'ho presa con le pinze come informazione, ma sentirsela dire  in via personale da uno che in ospedale ci lavora da anni e non è un portantino assume un'altra rilevanza. Non ha negato l'esistenza del virus, ripeto, visto che sa benissimo cosa provoca, ma il fatto che tanti registrati per decessi da Covid non siano tali.
> Questo spiegherebbe perché abbiamo tra i numeri più alti in percentuale nel mondo.
> ...


Ho parenti medici tutti pro vaccino ma tutto a dire che protegge chi lo fa dallo sviluppare forme gravi 
Che non è dato sapere se lo si può cmw trasmettere ma è facile che si 
Che si dovrà ripete comunque tra 8 mesi 

ieri hanno vaccinato mia mamma con AstraZeneca e sta benone

voelvo sentite mio zio per capire cosa pensi del vaccino ai giovani sotto i 20 anni perché non so ogni tanto mi vengono dubbi su cosa potrebbe essere tra tot anni ma forse sono solo pare di mamma


----------



## ologramma (17 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho detto "troppo", non "tanto".


troppo può essere tanto o o un po di più di poco , mica c'è la misura


----------



## ologramma (17 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ho passato tempo fa tre giorni per un evento con una coppia. Lui titolare di un'impresa di manutenzione edile, lei casalinga,
> Quando stavo da solo con lui era tutta una serie di racconti erotici di alcune volte che si era trovato da solo a lavorare con delle signore in casa.
> Poi quando stavo con la moglie da solo era tutto un lamento sul marito che c'era poco e probabilmente la riempiva di corna.
> Alla fine siamo arrivati a discorrere anche di questioni più intime.
> Bella donna, mi piaceva anche, ma non ero solo.


mai vantato  di conquiste  , ma so di una persona che  nel lavoro presso l'appartamento  andarono  a letto insieme  e lui nel mentre mori d'infarto , chiamata ambulanza  si scoprirono altarini , conoscevo entrambi ,il marito dell'amante fece buon viso  e cambiò appartamento  e paese  ora vedova ritornata  ,  come ho scritto raccontare tutte le cose  successe sarebbe  da fare un libro  altro che qui nel forum:


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> mai vantato  di conquiste  , ma so di una persona che  nel lavoro presso l'appartamento  andarono  a letto insieme  e lui nel mentre mori d'infarto , chiamata ambulanza  si scoprirono altarini , conoscevo entrambi ,il marito dell'amante fece buon viso  e cambiò appartamento  e paese  ora vedova ritornata  ,  come ho scritto raccontare tutte le cose  successe sarebbe  da fare un libro  altro che qui nel forum:


Daiii...ma che sfiga
Quindi per evitare....al prossimo chiederò il referto di un ECG sotto sforzo...
Almeno sono certa che non mi schiatti


----------



## ologramma (17 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Daiii...ma che sfiga
> Quindi per evitare....al prossimo chiederò il referto di un ECG sotto sforzo...
> Almeno sono certa che non mi schiatti


sono incidenti da lavoro non retribuito  credo che alla signora gli ha fatto pure lo sconto ?


----------



## ologramma (17 Aprile 2021)

ritorniamo alla discussione , ieri pomeriggio vaccinato con pfizer , dottoressa carina con mano fatata mi ha fatto l'iniezione  distraendomi  nell'indicare l'uscita  , quindi non sentito niente , stamattina dolore al braccio nel punto dell'inoculazione  sopportabilissimo .
E vai........... dopo secondo  si potrà ripartire speriamo nel pass che stanno approntando


----------



## Lara3 (17 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ritorniamo alla discussione , ieri pomeriggio vaccinato con pfizer , dottoressa carina con mano fatata mi ha fatto l'iniezione  distraendomi  nell'indicare l'uscita  , quindi non sentito niente , stamattina dolore al braccio nel punto dell'inoculazione  sopportabilissimo .
> E vai........... dopo secondo  si potrà ripartire speriamo nel pass che stanno approntando


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ritorniamo alla discussione , ieri pomeriggio vaccinato con pfizer , dottoressa carina con mano fatata mi ha fatto l'iniezione  distraendomi  nell'indicare l'uscita  , quindi non sentito niente , stamattina dolore al braccio nel punto dell'inoculazione  sopportabilissimo .
> E vai........... dopo secondo  si potrà ripartire speriamo nel pass che stanno approntando


Speriamo che l’idea del pass non passi 
Dobbiamo fare il tampone o il vaccino per andare fuori regione però se facciamo il tampone o ci vacciniamo non possiamo andare in ospedale a visitare i nostri cari 
Ma andassero a fanculo massa di deficienti


----------



## Vera (17 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> troppo può essere tanto o o un po di più di poco , mica c'è la misura


In realtà non è così ma mi sei tanto simpatico (anzi, troppo) quindi puoi dire quello che vuoi


----------



## ologramma (18 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Speriamo che l’idea del pass non passi
> Dobbiamo fare il tampone o il vaccino per andare fuori regione però se facciamo il tampone o ci vacciniamo non possiamo andare in ospedale a visitare i nostri cari
> Ma andassero a fanculo massa di deficienti


e dai mi spieghi come facciamo a dimostrare che siamo vaccinati oppure non infetti? La regione Lazio ci darà un certificato  con i dati della prima e seconda vaccinazione  come stanno facendo in Israele o come si sta preparando l'Europa per ripartire a viaggiare  , entrare al chiuso  ne va la salute delle persone che incontriamo, Pensa se capita l'occasione gli mostro il pass così sta tranquilla 
Dolore sulla parte oggi passato


----------



## ologramma (18 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> In realtà non è così ma mi sei tanto simpatico (anzi, troppo) quindi puoi dire quello che vuoi


signora mi puoi dire  e fare tutto anche il troppo come dimo a Roma :il troppo non stroppia


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> e dai mi spieghi come facciamo a dimostrare che siamo vaccinati oppure non infetti? La regione Lazio ci darà un certificato  con i dati della prima e seconda vaccinazione  come stanno facendo in Israele o come si sta preparando l'Europa per ripartire a viaggiare  , entrare al chiuso  ne va la salute delle persone che incontriamo, Pensa se capita l'occasione gli mostro il pass così sta tranquilla
> Dolore sulla parte oggi passato


Fortunatamente in zona gialla non sarà necessario. Speriamo di diventare gialli tutti presto 
L’Europa ha già detto che la libera circolazione non potrà essere vietata. Quindi o tutti circolano o nessuno. È consigliato 
Se i tamponi rapidi diventano gratis potrebbe avere un senso. Ma avrebbero finito di guadagnarci


----------



## Lara3 (18 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Fortunatamente in zona gialla non sarà necessario. Speriamo di diventare gialli tutti presto
> L’Europa ha già detto che la libera circolazione non potrà essere vietata. Quindi o tutti circolano o nessuno. È consigliato
> Se i tamponi rapidi diventano gratis potrebbe avere un senso. Ma avrebbero finito di guadagnarci


Non avrei mai pensato di sentir dire “ speriamo di diventare tutti gialli “
Con occhi a mandorla anche?


----------



## ologramma (18 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Fortunatamente in zona gialla non sarà necessario. Speriamo di diventare gialli tutti presto
> L’Europa ha già detto che la libera circolazione non potrà essere vietata. Quindi o tutti circolano o nessuno. È consigliato
> Se i tamponi rapidi diventano gratis potrebbe avere un senso. Ma avrebbero finito di guadagnarci


io intendo andare in posti chiusi quindi il pass sarà obbligatorio come il tampone di cui mi fico poco perchè ha il tempo di mezzo che non rivela


----------



## ologramma (18 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non avrei mai pensato di sentir dire “ speriamo di diventare tutti gialli “
> Con occhi a mandorla anche?


carine le cinesine


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non avrei mai pensato di sentir dire “ speriamo di diventare tutti gialli “
> Con occhi a mandorla anche?


Be se andiamo avanti così mi sa anche con gli occhi a mandorla


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> io intendo andare in posti chiusi quindi il pass sarà obbligatorio come il tampone di cui mi fico poco perchè ha il tempo di mezzo che non rivela


Vedremo se sarà obbligatorio e comunque basterà il tampone che non sarà gratuito vedremo come si metterà 
Quando i ristoranti saranno vuoti perché i giovani non sono vaccinati vediamo se sarà così necessario 
Io al momento faccio un tampone la settimana quindi non è la mia preoccupazione 
Ma i soldi nei locali li portano i giovani


----------



## ologramma (18 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vedremo se sarà obbligatorio e comunque basterà il tampone che non sarà gratuito vedremo come si metterà
> Quando i ristoranti saranno vuoti perché i giovani non sono vaccinati vediamo se sarà così necessario
> Io al momento faccio un tampone la settimana quindi non è la mia preoccupazione
> Ma i soldi nei locali li portano i giovani


vero  che i soldi li portate voi giovani  , ma la direttiva è mangiare fuori perchè se si entra si toglie la mascherina e il patatrac è fatto .Ricordi quando provavano a rintracciare quell'italiano che si infetto in Germania e lo porto poi su da voi ? Disse che nel chiedere il sale al vicino si infetto stavano cenando molto vicini .Questo lo ricordo ma non lo ricordano  quelli impavidi che se ne fregano delle regole , guarda la cosa è semplice se chi è positivo  le rispetta non trasmette se poi non lo sa questo è un altro conto .Sai cosa è successo nel mi paese un dottore al supermercato ha riconosciuto uno positivo ha chiamato i carabinieri e  lo hanno sanzionato e ora gli fanno i controlli a casa , pensa ora noi ci accorgiamo dov ein quelle case ci sono i positivi  perchè tuto lo scarto non viene  messo come noi spartito loro utilizzano sacchi di un colore rosa ,che il comune gli da perchè passa un mezzo solo per loro, quindi se si è corretti  la cosa è gestibile se no mettiamoci il cuore in pace e facciamoci vaccinare


----------



## ologramma (18 Aprile 2021)

Arriva il certificato digitale di viaggio europeo: servirà per viaggi e lavoro e varrà per tutta l’Unione
					

Il passaporto vaccinale conterrà le informazioni anagrafiche le vaccinzioni anti-COVID effettuate o, in alternativa, il registro di tamponi molecolari negativo




					www.lastampa.it


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vero  che i soldi li portate voi giovani  , ma la direttiva è mangiare fuori perchè se si entra si toglie la mascherina e il patatrac è fatto .Ricordi quando provavano a rintracciare quell'italiano che si infetto in Germania e lo porto poi su da voi ? Disse che nel chiedere il sale al vicino si infetto stavano cenando molto vicini .Questo lo ricordo ma non lo ricordano  quelli impavidi che se ne fregano delle regole , guarda la cosa è semplice se chi è positivo  le rispetta non trasmette se poi non lo sa questo è un altro conto .Sai cosa è successo nel mi paese un dottore al supermercato ha riconosciuto uno positivo ha chiamato i carabinieri e  lo hanno sanzionato e ora gli fanno i controlli a casa , pensa ora noi ci accorgiamo dov ein quelle case ci sono i positivi  perchè tuto lo scarto non viene  messo come noi spartito loro utilizzano sacchi di un colore rosa ,che il comune gli da perchè passa un mezzo solo per loro, quindi se si è corretti  la cosa è gestibile se no mettiamoci il cuore in pace e facciamoci vaccinare


Ma cosa c’entrano i positivi?
Ti sto dicendo che trovo improbabile che al chiuso possano entrare solo vaccinati o tamponati (con tamponi a pagamento) perché i locali resterebbero vuoti 
Sulla correttezza mai messa in dubbio. Quando ero positiva non sono uscita dalla mia stanza e ora indosso sempre maacherina e non faccio assembramenti


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Arriva il certificato digitale di viaggio europeo: servirà per viaggi e lavoro e varrà per tutta l’Unione
> 
> 
> Il passaporto vaccinale conterrà le informazioni anagrafiche le vaccinzioni anti-COVID effettuate o, in alternativa, il registro di tamponi molecolari negativo
> ...


Non ho detto che non esiste ho detto che vedrai che non sarà obbligatorio 
Ripeto i giovani non sono vaccinati e se vuoi obbligare a fare il tampone lo devi rendere gratuito


----------



## ologramma (18 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entrano i positivi?
> Ti sto dicendo che trovo improbabile che al chiuso possano entrare solo vaccinati o tamponati (con tamponi a pagamento) perché i locali resterebbero vuoti
> Sulla correttezza mai messa in dubbio. Quando ero positiva non sono uscita dalla mia stanza e ora indosso sempre maacherina e non faccio assembramenti


ma la vedi la tv di cosa succede in Israele  ora? Credo che faranno così se ci saranno sempre quelli che non si vaccineranno in tempo e altri che non lo vogliono fare , vista la manifestazione su da te senza mascherine ?


----------



## ologramma (18 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non esiste ho detto che vedrai che non sarà obbligatorio
> Ripeto i giovani non sono vaccinati e se vuoi obbligare a fare il tampone lo devi rendere gratuito


mi trovi d'accordo , ma se vedessi giù da me anche i privati lo fanno pagare


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma la vedi la tv di cosa succede in Israele  ora? Credo che faranno così se ci saranno sempre quelli che non si vaccineranno in tempo e altri che non lo vogliono fare , vista la manifestazione su da te senza mascherine ?


Ma perché associ la manifestazione senza mascherina a chi non si vaccina? 
Quelli senza mascherina sono dei coglioni 
Se aspettiamo che tutta la popolazione italiana sia vaccinata arriviamo a fine anno 
Secondo te possiamo tenere tutto chiuso fino a fine anno?


----------



## ologramma (18 Aprile 2021)

Roma, mega raduno a piazza Fiume, ragazzi ballano in strada (senza mascherine): «Bravi così ci richiudono subito»
					

In attesa che il 26 aprile riaprano bar e ristoranti, a Roma sale già la febbre del sabato sera. A piazza Fiume una trentina di ragazzi si sono riuniti in strada a ballare con la musica...




					www.ilmessaggero.it
				



le cazzate le fanno anche da noi  quindi che stiamo dicendo ? La vedo brutta  la fiducia bisogna meritarla  ma quando vedi come si comportano come pensi finisca ? Richiudiamo tutto  così gli industrialotti che non guadagnano  più  , se ne faranno una ragione? Ora dalla parte del cazzaro verde c'è anche l'altro  , che dice apriamo tutto ,


----------



## Lara3 (18 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vedremo se sarà obbligatorio e comunque basterà il tampone che non sarà gratuito vedremo come si metterà
> Quando i ristoranti saranno vuoti perché i giovani non sono vaccinati vediamo se sarà così necessario
> Io al momento faccio un tampone la settimana quindi non è la mia preoccupazione
> Ma i soldi nei locali li portano i giovani


Ma il tampone non è gratuito?


----------



## Lara3 (18 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché associ la manifestazione senza mascherina a chi non si vaccina?
> Quelli senza mascherina sono dei coglioni
> Se aspettiamo che tutta la popolazione italiana sia vaccinata arriviamo a fine anno
> Secondo te possiamo tenere tutto chiuso fino a fine anno?


Si arriverà a fine anno ed intanto quelli vaccinati inizio 2021 dovranno rivaccinarsi. 
Quando finirà questa storia?


----------



## ologramma (18 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma il tampone non è gratuito?





Lara3 ha detto:


> Si arriverà a fine anno ed intanto quelli vaccinati inizio 2021 dovranno rivaccinarsi.
> Quando finirà questa storia?


no
già lo hanno detto che bisogna fare i vaccini  perchè se il virus non si ferma e non dico solo da noi ma anche nel mondo perchè le varianti possono penetrare nelle difese impunitarie  che si sono avuto con il vaccino ,.In sostanza sarà da fare i richiami come l'influenza


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma il tampone non è gratuito?


E' gratuito se te lo richiede il medico della mutua mettendoti in piattaforma ma deci avere avuto un contatto certo e giustamente fai 40ena se no paghi
I rapidi lasciano aperti vari dubbi perché ho esp di casi positivi che al rapido erano negativi va a capire se fatti troppo presto o cosa 
Lunedì ne ho fatto uno di controllo che ci rimborsa L azienda ho speso 92 euro x il molecolare 
Il rapido qui si aggira  intorno ai 40/45
La mamma di uan cara amica di mia figlia 45 enne e 'con il casco da 4 gg in h  
la figlia ha contagiato tutti  in modo molto  lieve lei sportiva non fumatrice ecc e' finita messa così 
Non So cosa pensare 
Intanto mia mamma prima dose di AstraZeneca testa pesante e nausea  
Stasrra  dopo 2 gg così va meglio 
Speriamo .


----------



## ologramma (18 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> E' gratuito se te lo richiede il medico della mutua mettendoti in piattaforma ma deci avere avuto un contatto certo e giustamente fai 40ena se no paghi
> I rapidi lasciano aperti vari dubbi perché ho esp di casi positivi che al rapido erano negativi va a capire se fatti troppo presto o cosa
> Lunedì ne ho fatto uno di controllo che ci rimborsa L azienda ho speso 92 euro x il molecolare
> Il rapido qui si aggira  intorno ai 40/45
> ...


il rapido da noi 22 euro con ricetta ,il molecolare non lo so  , fatto più volte da mio figlio per un coglione che non si sentiva bene ed era venuto al lavoro  , aveva la moglie positiva
 Mio nipote il pediatra lo fa gratis per giustificare le assenze più lunghe


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> il rapido da noi 22 euro con ricetta ,il molecolare non lo so  , fatto più volte da mio figlio per un coglione che non si sentiva bene ed era venuto al lavoro  , aveva la moglie positiva
> Mio nipote il pediatra lo fa gratis per giustificare le assenze più lunghe


non ho capito tuo nipote che assenze

qui i costi anche dei rapidi sono tutti così non so perché forse se li fai senza ricetta...i miei figli qnd partivano per gare o x lavoro maestri dovevano arrivare nella località con un tampone delle 24h richiesto dalla federazione ma sempre 40 costava ...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma il tampone non è gratuito?


È gratuito quello molecolare se te lo prescrive il medico perché hai sintomi
Quello rapido è a pagamento e ogni struttura  fissa il prezzo che vuole 
Io lo faccio gratis in azienda ogni settimana e ne ho le palle piene


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si arriverà a fine anno ed intanto quelli vaccinati inizio 2021 dovranno rivaccinarsi.
> Quando finirà questa storia?


Non lo so 
Ma io sostengo che sia tutto assurdo da più di un anno


----------



## Lara3 (18 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> E' gratuito se te lo richiede il medico della mutua mettendoti in piattaforma ma deci avere avuto un contatto certo e giustamente fai 40ena se no paghi
> I rapidi lasciano aperti vari dubbi perché ho esp di casi positivi che al rapido erano negativi va a capire se fatti troppo presto o cosa
> Lunedì ne ho fatto uno di controllo che ci rimborsa L azienda ho speso 92 euro x il molecolare
> Il rapido qui si aggira  intorno ai 40/45
> ...


 per tua mamma


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> per tua mamma


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2021)

A dire il vero sono stati due gg un po' così  perché mia mamma e sola nel senso vedova da tempo ed è super indipendente ma L ho sentita fragile e un po' spaventata 
Con questa storia nche si temono i contatti poi anche lontana dai nipoti che essendo giovani qualche rischio scuola mezzi fidanzati magari lo corrono..
Io e mio fratello siamo andati a trovarla ma loro no 
Non volevo si sentisse sola ma stasera mi ha detto che i ragazzi a turno l'hanno video chiamata poi messaggi divertenti qnd sono andati a correre a portare il cane e notizie di altri nonni che dopo i primi gg ko sono stati meglio .. a me non avevano detto nulla 
Le hanno anche fatto scaricare un gioco non ho capito cosa perché si distraesse 
I vaccini serviranno ma anche le coccole dei nipoti aiutano non poco


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2021)




----------



## Pincopallino (19 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma la vedi la tv di cosa succede in Israele  ora? Credo che faranno così se ci saranno sempre quelli che non si vaccineranno in tempo e altri che non lo vogliono fare , vista la manifestazione su da te senza mascherine ?


In Italia non siamo capaci di fare come in Israele.
Noi parliamo parliamo parliamo e....basta.


----------



## Ulisse (19 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> In Italia non siamo capaci di fare come in Israele.
> Noi parliamo parliamo parliamo e....basta.


onetamente non so...
Confrontiamo uno stato che per estensione e numero di abitanti credo non superi la ns Lombardia.
Più si è piccoli e più le decisioni viaggiano veloci e le relative azioni raggiungo tutti.

Ad esempio, nei piccoli centri si raggiungono, grazie anche al prelievo porta a porta, cifre di differenziata/riciclaggio da elezioni bulgare 
Nei grandi centri, per quanto possiamo sforzarci, non ci riusciremo mai

Noi siamo pachidermi al confronto di Israele.
Con tutti i pro e contro del caso.

Questo, per carità, nn significa che siamo bravi.
Se ci confrontiamo con i ns simili. Francia, Spagna, Germania, non siamo un'eccellenza ma non mi sembra che performiamo proprio una schifezza.

Abbiamo sicuramente limiti strutturali, organizzativi, politici e sociali che ci fanno da pesante zavorra rallentandoci più degli altri.
E questi, per la loro radicata ed antica genesi, sono difficilmente risolvibili. Diciamo pure impossibile sul breve/medio periodo
Sicuramente mitigabili con uno sforzo ma non eliminabili.


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> onetamente non so...
> Confrontiamo uno stato che per estensione e numero di abitanti credo non superi la ns Lombardia.
> Più si è piccoli e più le decisioni viaggiano veloci e le relative azioni raggiungo tutti.
> 
> ...


Tuttavia siamo solo dei bla bla bla.
In Francia ad esempio quando Alcune categorie di cittadini vogliono qualcosa, fanno scioperi veri.
Noi li facciamo il venerdi dalle 18 alle fine del servizio, ad esempio.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Tuttavia siamo solo dei bla bla bla.
> In Francia ad esempio quando Alcune categorie di cittadini vogliono qualcosa, fanno scioperi veri.
> Noi li facciamo il venerdi dalle 18 alle fine del servizio, ad esempio.


Siamo ridicoli


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Aprile 2021)

Ecco...


----------



## ologramma (20 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Tuttavia siamo solo dei bla bla bla.
> In Francia ad esempio quando Alcune categorie di cittadini vogliono qualcosa, fanno scioperi veri.
> Noi li facciamo il venerdi dalle 18 alle fine del servizio, ad esempio.


e spesso come quando è capitato negli uffici dove lavorava  alla mia signora si prendevano un giorno di ferie tanto chi lo sapeva , però risultavano in sciopero


----------



## ologramma (20 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> non ho capito tuo nipote che assenze
> 
> qui i costi anche dei rapidi sono tutti così non so perché forse se li fai senza ricetta...i miei figli qnd partivano per gare o x lavoro maestri dovevano arrivare nella località con un tampone delle 24h richiesto dalla federazione ma sempre 40 costava ...


quando i bambini superano un certo numero di giorni richiedono il tampone per rientrare a scuola , questo anno due fino ad adesso


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> e spesso come quando è capitato negli uffici dove lavorava  alla mia signora si prendevano un giorno di ferie tanto chi lo sapeva , però risultavano in sciopero


Cioè per fare la figura di non essere crumiri di fronte ai colleghi?


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Aprile 2021)

Esatto, per non passare per gente che non fa sciopero si mettono in ferie. Anche da me accadeva anni fa.


----------



## Ulisse (20 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Esatto, per non passare per gente che non fa sciopero si mettono in ferie. Anche da me accadeva anni fa.


credo, ahimè, capiti ovunque...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> credo, ahimè, capiti ovunque...


Si ma è uno schifo!
O fai sciopero o non lo fai...e devi avere le palle per decidere...il fare finta...no...
Sei una merda ...se fai finta...solo e solo una merda!!!
Cazz siamo adulti...


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Aprile 2021)

Una buona metà dei miei collaboratori ha adottato più volte questo atteggiamento. Diciamo che in Italia siamo tutti bravi a parlare, ma poi nel momenti ove servirebbe fare squadra, ognuno cura il proprio interesse nel breve termine.
e i nostri governanti, che sono parte di noi, lo sanno.
e lo sanno pure i governanti degli altri stati.

noi siamo questo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Aprile 2021)

Non 


Pincopallista ha detto:


> Una buona metà dei miei collaboratori ha adottato più volte questo atteggiamento. Diciamo che in Italia siamo tutti bravi a parlare, ma poi nel momenti ove servirebbe fare squadra, ognuno cura il proprio interesse nel breve termine.
> e i nostri governanti, che sono parte di noi, lo sanno.
> e lo sanno pure i governanti degli altri stati.
> 
> noi siamo questo.


No...non è vero non tutti si nascondono dietro ad un dito!
C è chi per fortuna decide di comportarsi in modo corretto...
Banalmente...un paio di mesi fa in azienda da me hanno fatto sciopero...io non condividevo le motivazioni e avremmo dato un mega disservizio a chi non c entrava nulla...e ho lavorato...
Sono stata criticata ...ma per me era giusto prestare servizio in quel particolare frangente!


----------



## Ulisse (20 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma è uno schifo!
> O fai sciopero o non lo fai...e devi avere le palle per decidere...il fare finta...no...
> Sei una merda ...se fai finta...solo e solo una merda!!!
> Cazz siamo adulti...


È uno schifo certamente ma capita sempre. Ad ogni sciopero.
Chi lo fa per non perdere i soldi.
Chi per paura di perdere il lavoro
Chi per paura del giudizio dei colleghi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> È uno schifo certamente ma capita sempre. Ad ogni sciopero.
> Chi lo fa per non perdere i soldi.
> Chi per paura di perdere il lavoro
> Chi per paura del giudizio dei colleghi


Questione di coscienza!
Posso capire il timore di perdere il lavoro.. 
Ma per il giudizio dei colleghi?
Quando io non ho scioperato me ne sono bellamente fregata di quello che potessero o non potessero pensare i colleghi...fai conto che mi hanno anche chiamato i 2 rappresentati sindacali interni...quella della mia sigla e quella dell' altra...
La mia idea cmq non è mutata!!!
Mi avranno criticata...ma amen!!non sono certo questi i problemi veri!


----------



## Ulisse (21 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Questione di coscienza!
> Posso capire il timore di perdere il lavoro..
> Ma per il giudizio dei colleghi?
> Quando io non ho scioperato me ne sono bellamente fregata di quello che potessero o non potessero pensare i colleghi...fai conto che mi hanno anche chiamato i 2 rappresentati sindacali interni...quella della mia sigla e quella dell' altra...
> ...


guarda che la penso come te.
Ho aderito a scioperi in passato perchè ritenuti giusti.
Non ho aderito apertamente ad altri per il motivo opposto. Sempre alla luce del sole. Mai pensato di mettere ferie.
Semplicemente perchè nn me ne frega una mazza di un collega che mi potrebbe giudicare male perchè non la penso come lui.
Se è così ottuso preferisco perderlo che trovarlo. Ben venga la sua esternazione nei miei confronti.

Con la mia risposta stavo solo affermando che nella platea degli scioperanti ci sono anche e sempre presenti questi subdoli elementi .


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> guarda che la penso come te.
> Ho aderito a scioperi in passato perchè ritenuti giusti.
> Non ho aderito apertamente ad altri per il motivo opposto. Sempre alla luce del sole. Mai pensato di mettere ferie.
> Semplicemente perchè nn me ne frega una mazza di un collega che mi potrebbe giudicare male perchè non la penso come lui.
> ...


Comunque incidono nella percezione dei dipendenti della singola azienda.
Il numero degli aderenti si fa in base ai dati che risultano dalle trattenute.


----------



## Ulisse (22 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque incidono nella percezione dei dipendenti della singola azienda.
> Il numero degli aderenti si fa in base ai dati che risultano dalle trattenute.


beh si.
la percezione di un fronte non compatto, ha come minimo il risultato di far perdere potere contrattuale al sindacato.
Se uno sciopero viene indetto a valle di uno scontro fra sindacato ed azienda, ed il dato sulle trattenute evidenzia una scarsa adesione questo indebolisce il primo a favore del secondo.

Sono stato in aziende dove la fascia operaia era molto numerosa se confrontata con gli impiegati e dirigenti.
Durante gli scioperi, ricordo la suddetta fascia esortare caldamente tutti ad aderire proprio in virtù di questa immagine compatta da trasmettere.
Non che mi piaccia, anzi, questa forma di intimidazione anche se fatta con il chiaro intento di massimizzare i risultati dello sciopero mostrando tutti uniti a sostegno della posizione presa.


----------



## ologramma (22 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cioè per fare la figura di non essere crumiri di fronte ai colleghi?


una collega  andava sempre alle manifestazioni della CGIL con la bandiera  del suo sindacato ma se poteva evitare sia di lavorare e sia  di partecipare si metteva in ferie , che dici altro che crumira


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> beh si.
> la percezione di un fronte non compatto, ha come minimo il risultato di far perdere potere contrattuale al sindacato.
> Se uno sciopero viene indetto a valle di uno scontro fra sindacato ed azienda, ed il dato sulle trattenute evidenzia una scarsa adesione questo indebolisce il primo a favore del secondo.
> 
> ...


Si chiama politica sindacale, non intimidazione.
Comunque rilevavo che, poiché quella del weekend è una argomentazione “popolare” per delegittimare i sindacati e gli scioperi, i numeri che vengono comunicati sono reali.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> una collega  andava sempre alle manifestazioni della CGIL con la bandiera  del suo sindacato ma se poteva evitare sia di lavorare e sia  di partecipare si metteva in ferie , che dici altro che crumira


Comunque pagava del suo, in caso di sciopero con le trattenute, in caso di ferie erodendo le sue ferie.


----------



## Ulisse (22 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si chiama politica sindacale, non intimidazione.


No no...lascia stare.
Quella che ho visto io allora era intimidazione.
Quando ti circondano e ti parlano a 20 cm dalla faccia nn è politica sindacale.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ho parenti medici tutti pro vaccino ma tutto a dire che protegge chi lo fa dallo sviluppare forme gravi
> Che non è dato sapere se lo si può cmw trasmettere ma è facile che si
> *Che si dovrà ripete comunque tra 8 mesi*
> 
> ...


Difatti il periodo del Green Pass lo conferma.
Validità sei mesi.
L'effetto dura poco. Dovrà essere ripetuto, come non si sa, visto che i tempi sono... quelli che sono.
Hanno vaccinato anche mia madre, è stata male con febbre e forti dolori per tre giorni, poi si è ripresa ed ora le è rimasto solo il dolore al braccio.
Richiamo a luglio.
Ha un po' di timore visto quello che ha passato in questa settimana.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si arriverà a fine anno ed intanto quelli vaccinati inizio 2021 dovranno rivaccinarsi.
> *Quando finirà questa storia?*


E' da un po' che ve lo dico.
Dipende.
Normalmente una pandemia non dura più di due anni.
Le varianti mutano il virus fino a renderlo meno pericoloso per la popolazione sopravvissuta.
Con una vaccinazione di massa, nessuno sa quali varianti possano emergere, se andranno a colpire altre popolazioni o se determineranno una qualche memoria immunitaria nella popolazione, quindi se risolveremo definitivamente o incasineremo di più tutto in maniera assurda.
Negli ultimi tempi negli USA i contagi sono cresciuti in maniera assurda, molto più che in India e in Brasile, dove comunque sono in crescita.
Anche in UK sono ripresi.
Negli ultimi giorni le curve invece si sono tutte allineate, ma sempre verso la crescita.
Seguo sempre questo sito, che è attendibile, sicuramente più delle interpretazioni dei media.








						Coronavirus, la situazione nel mondo
					

Tutti i numeri aggiornati dalla John Hopkins University. L'evoluzione della pandemia nei paesi più colpiti. Le mappe della diffusione del virus in Europa, la situazione negli Stati Uniti.




					lab.gedidigital.it


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> E' gratuito se te lo richiede il medico della mutua mettendoti in piattaforma ma deci avere avuto un contatto certo e giustamente fai 40ena se no paghi
> I rapidi lasciano aperti vari dubbi perché ho esp di casi positivi che al rapido erano negativi va a capire se fatti troppo presto o cosa
> Lunedì ne ho fatto uno di controllo che ci rimborsa L azienda ho speso 92 euro x il molecolare
> Il rapido qui si aggira  intorno ai 40/45
> ...


Recentemente una mia amica, CTF, quindi non mia cuggggina (CTF: Chimica e tecnologia farmaceutica, ovvero quelli che hanno una preparazione tale da poter fare ricerca sui farmaci, e difatti questo è il suo lavoro), ha perso il padre per Covid, immediatamente dopo lo ha preso anche lei, con sintomi altrettanto pesanti, si è curata da sola con i farmaci a casa (conoscendoli meglio di un medico e avendo accesso, ha potuto farlo) visto che il medico di base non se l'è cagata di striscio, ma ha SEMPRE avuto il tampone negativo.
Alla mia richiesta di spiegazione ha detto che non è uno strumento preciso.
In evidenza di sintomi sono questi a far propendere per la diagnosi di Covid.
Alla fine almeno lei, più giovane e sana, se l'è cavata (di certo però non con la sola Tachipirina, visto che faticava pure a respirare).
Quindi sì, i tamponi possono dare falsi positivi e anche in misura minore falsi negativi.
Il perché si sia insistito più sulle vaccinazione che sulle cure è evidente se uno lo vuol vedere.
La vaccinazione riguarda tutta la popolazione, le cure una percentuale di circa il 15/20% della parte di popolazione che prende il Covid.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

Comunque, il problema non è solo il Covid.
Seguiamo un corso in ospedale (collettivo, siamo con altri genitori in un bell'assembramento all'interno dell'ospedale, condividendo materiale tra noi, fantastico, no? Tra una cosa e l'altra ho passato più tempo in vari ospedali negli ultimi mesi che nella mia vita, o quasi), e ovviamente è emerso che c'è stato un considerevole aumento delle patologie dei disturbi nervosi legati agli adolescenti, e già mancano risorse per far fronte a questa che è una delle tante emergenze in atto.
Una coppia ha una figlia in condizioni molto critiche, deve fare il sondino ogni giorno.
E' in condizioni da ricovero, ma non ci sono più posti letto.
Ogni giorno, quindi, e ripeto, ogni giorno deve quindi recarsi in ospedale e portare la figlia a fare il sondino.
La psicoterapia ha terminato da tempo i posti. Noi la paghiamo a parte, privatamente.
Idem la psichiatria. Mi ha scritto un conoscente chiedendomi consiglio, l'altro giorno. E' un ragazzo poco più che ventenne, che col lockdown è andato in crisi totale. Purtroppo i tempi di assistenza sono dilatati per l'eccesso di richiesta.
Ho amici che hanno alcune attività imprenditoriali e purtroppo la situazione è sempre più pesante.
Attorno a me non sono poche le famiglie divenute monoreddito che tirano andando avanti con i risparmi accumulati e tagliando ove possibile.
Se ci concentriamo solo sul Covid, perdiamo di vista tutto quello che sta accadendo altrove, ovvero che se questa situazione perdurerà  assumerà risvolti sempre più drammatici, sia dal punto di vista sanitario che economico.
Il green pass non libera niente, anzi.
Pensiamo a una famiglia: l'avere una validità di sei mesi, fa sì che in presenza di elementi della famiglia con vaccinazioni in periodi diversi si aprano solo finestre. Il mio amico vaccinato a febbraio, avrà in scadenza il pass ad agosto, sua moglie invece non ha ancora il pass, ma presumibilmente godrà di un periodo di libertà quando scadrà al marito.
Per non parlare dei figli, dei nonni, degli amici, dei parenti.
Si aprono finestre, limitate nel tempo. Con le finestre non ti iscrivi manco in palestra, o perlomeno, lo fai per un periodo limitato, non per un anno.
Per non parlare di matrimoni, cerimonie, uscite tra parenti... Certo che se per andare a un matrimonio devo spendere dai 60 ai 150 euro solo di tampone per tutta la famiglia, evito.
A livello economico è una presa per il culo. Non so per quanti potrà risultare sostenibile.


----------



## patroclo (23 Aprile 2021)

Leggendo in tuoi post, qui e su FB, non posso fare a meno di concordare su una serie di cose (non tutte). Ma alla fine rimango sempre con in testa una domanda :" e allora?"


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Leggendo in tuoi post, qui e su FB, non posso fare a meno di concordare su una serie di cose (non tutte). Ma alla fine rimango sempre con in testa una domanda :" e allora?"


L'allora lo decidi tu, mica io. Non chiedermi di trovare anche conclusioni per te.
Io ti fornisco delle informazioni che reputo attendibili da fonti che lo sono per competenze, tu con quelle ci puoi fare quello che vuoi.
Un po' come a scuola. Puoi (impersonale) essere un caprone o uno studente diligente con lo stesso insegnante.
Puoi ritenere quello che dice l'insegnante degno di attenzione oppure passare il tempo ad attaccare capperotti sotto il banco.
Ma sei tu (impersonale) l'unico a decidere cosa fare con le informazioni che ricevi e che può dare un senso a quell'allora che chiedi a me.
Quindi mi aspetto che sia tu a dirmi la tua conclusione. 
Che è e rimane personale.


----------



## patroclo (23 Aprile 2021)

Ma tu non dai solo informazioni, tu, in funzione delle informazioni che scrivi racconti di uno stato d'animo tuo personale...ed è questo il fulcro della mia domanda ... dimmi a te cosa rimane? 
Fai una rivoluzione? scendi in piazza? ti indigni? è solo uno sfogo?


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ma tu non dai solo informazioni, tu, in funzione delle informazioni che scrivi racconti di uno stato d'animo tuo personale...ed è questo il fulcro della mia domanda ... dimmi a te cosa rimane?
> Fai una rivoluzione? scendi in piazza? ti indigni? è solo uno sfogo?


Su FB non fai la rivoluzione.
Su FB conosci persone che ti danno input ed eventualmente nel migliore dei casi possibilità di partecipare a qualche evento interessante.
Su FB comunichi, racconti di te, ti sfoghi, diffondi le tue idee, ascolti.
Nella vita ho già partecipato a una manifestazione e fatto scelte personali conformi alla percezione che ho io del problema.
Cosa rimane?
Ribaltiamo la domanda. Cosa resterebbe se non esprimessi le mie idee e non ascoltassi quelle degli altri?
Sarebbe uguale? 
Per me no. 
Ma è un mio bisogno, non necessariamente universale.


----------



## patroclo (23 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Su FB non fai la rivoluzione.
> Su FB conosci persone che ti danno input ed eventualmente nel migliore dei casi possibilità di partecipare a qualche evento interessante.
> Su FB comunichi, racconti di te, ti sfoghi, diffondi le tue idee, ascolti.
> Nella vita ho già partecipato a una manifestazione e fatto scelte personali conformi alla percezione che ho io del problema.
> ...


....va bene


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque pagava del suo, in caso di sciopero con le trattenute, in caso di ferie erodendo le sue ferie.


Questo è anche relativo, io ho 121 giorni di ferie arretrate che devo erodere del 10% ogni anno in aggiunta a quelle che maturo normalmente che sono 26gg.


----------



## Lara3 (23 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque, il problema non è solo il Covid.
> Seguiamo un corso in ospedale (collettivo, siamo con altri genitori in un bell'assembramento all'interno dell'ospedale, condividendo materiale tra noi, fantastico, no? Tra una cosa e l'altra ho passato più tempo in vari ospedali negli ultimi mesi che nella mia vita, o quasi), e ovviamente è emerso che c'è stato un considerevole aumento delle patologie dei disturbi nervosi legati agli adolescenti, e già mancano risorse per far fronte a questa che è una delle tante emergenze in atto.
> Una coppia ha una figlia in condizioni molto critiche, deve fare il sondino ogni giorno.
> E' in condizioni da ricovero, ma non ci sono più posti letto.
> ...


Pass a cosa serve se si è già visto che i vaccinati si possono ammalare di Covid ?


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Aprile 2021)

E soprattutto possono contagiare anche da vaccinati.
Boh, io che sono comune mortale capisco poco le politiche sanitarie messe in atto.
Ci sarà un senso da qualche parte, voglio sperare.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Pass a cosa serve se si è già visto che i vaccinati si possono ammalare di Covid ?


A limitare, in teoria, la circolazione di persone potenzialmente a rischio.
Si parla infatti di rischio, non di certezza.
Non necessariamente chi non ha le caratteristiche per il pass può essere potenzialmente contagioso, non necessariamente chi invece le ha può essere un soggetto sicuro. Però vi è comunque una riduzione del rischio, in una percentuale non determinata, ma qualsiasi limite o controllo la introduce.
Il ragionamento opportuno da fare in questi casi è il rapporto rischi-benefici.
Il pass offre più benefici rispetto ai rischi?
Non lo so.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

Cerchiamo di capirci... tutte le misure approntate hanno una qualche utilità, coprifuoco compreso.
Il fatto è che nessuna di queste misure è gratuita, tutte hanno un impatto secondario, anche importante, per cui la valutazione non dovrebbe prescindere da tutte le conseguenze che esse comportano.
E questa valutazione è complessa, perché non si hanno a disposizione dati sufficienti e e anche perché le variabili non sono poche.
Di conseguenza le decisioni devono essere tutte necessariamente politiche.
Le contraddizioni che molti rilevano sono conseguenza di questo.
Il coprifuoco ha anche una sua logica: impedisci alle persone di riunirsi di sera a casa di qualcuno, di aprire locali, di organizzare qualsiasi cosa sia aggregante in un arco di tempo  in cui non hai abbastanza forze dell'ordine per presidiare il territorio.
Demotivi chi vuole uscire, in maniera che il virus contratto sul lavoro, sui mezzi o a scuola durante il giorno non venga portato a casa di qualcuno la sera.
Ma questo quanto può influire sui dati complessivi?
Secondo voi lo si può sapere?
No. Non si ha neppure certezza che venga realmente rispettato da tutti...
Quindi se istituisco il coprifuoco non lo faccio sulla base di accertate ragioni sanitarie suffragate da dati scientificamente corretti.
Idem per tutto il resto, pass compreso. Sono semplicemente scelte politiche.


----------



## patroclo (23 Aprile 2021)

Beh...non esageriamo. La scelta è politica (in particolare nella parte in cui non si rimedia alle inefficienze della sanità pubblica) ma maturata su base scientifiche.
Stiamo parlando di un virus che si trasmette tramite le vie aeree e che più si diffonde e più muta velocemente. Anche se la bella stagione porterà una drastica riduzione dei casi ospedalizzati non vuol dire che il virus scomparirà ( vedi estate 2020) 
Come tutte le pandemie finirà, la questione è accelerarne i tempi e farla durare 2/3 anni e non 4/5.
Non ci sono soluzioni immediate e tutte alla fine sono inevitabilmente sbagliate per un settore o per l'altro.
Pensare che mandare a puttane il mondo economico/sociale che conosciamo solo per una questione ( e poi quale sarebbe senza cadere nel complottismo?) politica trovo che rasenti il qualunquismo.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Beh...non esageriamo. La scelta è politica (in particolare nella parte in cui non si rimedia alle inefficienze della sanità pubblica) ma maturata su base scientifiche.
> Stiamo parlando di un virus che si trasmette tramite le vie aeree e che più si diffonde e più muta velocemente. Anche se la bella stagione porterà una drastica riduzione dei casi ospedalizzati non vuol dire che il virus scomparirà ( vedi estate 2020)
> Come tutte le pandemie finirà, la questione _*è accelerarne i tempi e farla durare 2/3 anni e non 4/5.*_
> Non ci sono soluzioni immediate e tutte alla fine sono inevitabilmente sbagliate per un settore o per l'altro.
> Pensare che mandare a puttane il mondo economico/sociale che conosciamo solo per una questione ( e poi quale sarebbe senza cadere nel complottismo?) politica trovo che rasenti il qualunquismo.


Non ci siamo capiti. Non esistono dati o ricerche a conferma di tutte le scelte. Quando non lavori sui dati non fai scelte scientifiche, ma politiche, anche se ti mascheri dietro un comitato tecnico scientifico.
E' inevitabile.
Sacrifichi quello che per te risulta meno determinante.
Tu sai dire in quale percentuale il coprifuoco o la scuola al 70% in presenza influiscono sui contagi?
No.
Tu hai dati che comprovino la tua affermazione in neretto?
No.
Perché non esistono questi dati.
Per la tua affermazione in neretto hai espresso un'opinione, nulla più.
Può essere vera come può essere vero il contrario.
E' come se tu progettassi una casa senza avere i dati necessari per poterlo fare. Se devi farlo, se sei obbligato a farlo, prendi decisioni che ricadono essenzialmente su di te e sulla tua capacità di intervenire, ma anche in conseguenza dei tuoi personalissimi calcoli utilitaristici, non certo perché stai lavorando allo stato dell'arte.
Noto che tante persone che hanno competenze scientifiche sono basite di fronte ai provvedimenti messi in atto, ma anche in questi casi l'errore sta nel voler dare una patente di scientificità alla politica.
Lo stesso che fai tu, prendendo a pretesto un qualunquismo che qui non ha alcuna logica di entrarvi.
Confondere politica, scienza, industria, fede è uno degli errori tipici che tutti stanno facendo in questo periodo.
Ed è uno delle cose che tento di comunicare.


----------



## patroclo (23 Aprile 2021)

Veramente non ho espresso un opinione, qualcosa leggo anch'io e credo che abbia la stessa validità delle tue fonti.

Comunque la chiudo qua... ho l'impressione che il covid sia diventato per te un'altra arma di distrazione e di lamento, e te la lascio volentieri


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> *Veramente non ho espresso un opinione, qualcosa leggo anch'io e credo che abbia la stessa validità delle tue fonti.*
> 
> Comunque la chiudo qua... ho l'impressione che il covid sia diventato per te un'altra arma di distrazione e di lamento, e te la lascio volentieri


Tu hai fatto un'affermazione, io propongo dei dubbi, generalmente.
Le mie fonti dicono che non è possibile al momento prevedere l'andamento di questa pandemia nelle condizioni in cui stiamo operando.
Non c'è nessun testo scientifico che fornisca questa informazione.
Se qualche medico si sbilancia a farlo deve citare la ricerca sulla quale si basa la sua affermazione e di cosa sta esattamente parlando.
Abbiamo dati su quanto è già avvenuto, non su quello che avverrà.
Quello che leggi anche tu sa spiegare questa curva aggiornata ad oggi e correlarla con le misure messe in atto dai singoli stati?

?


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

Come puoi notare confrontando il grafico sopra con questa  tabella, non vi è nulla che si possa affermare con certezza, ad oggi. Dati odierni, il sito è affidabile. John Hopkins Center, non Libero o Repubblica. Io andrei cauto a fare affermazioni come la tua, che ne usciremo in 2/3 anni invece che in 4 o 5. In due anni molto probabilmente non ne usciremo. E questa è una mia opinione. E 3 sarebbero già molti, troppi, perché regga il sistema economico produttivo. La Spagnola durò molto meno e con meno risorse...


----------



## patroclo (23 Aprile 2021)

Danny, ho già detto che non sono interessato a continuare la discussione.
Io non so spiegarti un cazzo....ma anche tu non sai spiegare un cazzo, proponi solo dubbi e, a parer mio, quelli che fanno comodo al tuo modo di ragionare


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> *Danny, ho già detto che non sono interessato a continuare la discussione.*
> Io non so spiegarti un cazzo....ma anche tu non sai spiegare un cazzo, proponi solo dubbi e, a parer mio, quelli che fanno comodo al tuo modo di ragionare


E chi se ne frega, allora.
MI fai perdere il tempo per risponderti e darti spiegazioni e poi reagisci così.
Sei strano, ma tanto. Non si capisce mai che cosa vuoi.
Se non ti interessa l'argomento e vivi bene la tua vita, non dar peso a quello che scrivo e fatti i fatti tuoi.
Nessuno ti obbliga a leggermi.
Sembra che ami solo contestare la persona senza mai aggiungere qualcosa che abbia realmente  valore nel contesto alle tue affermazioni.
Valore per l'interlocutore, eh, mica per la comunità.
Cosa mi hai detto, cosa mi hai comunicato con i tuoi post?
Niente.
Come sempre.
Ecco, appunto.
Pensaci.


----------



## patroclo (23 Aprile 2021)

Senti...a me di parlare di covid in un forum di tradimenti non me ne frega un cazzo! 
Il mio intervento, cioè la mia domanda di stamattina alle 10 e 21 era rivolta a capire perchè continui a parlare e ad affrontare discorsi in un certo modo. 
Questo evidentemente non l'hai capito, anzi probabilmente lo ignori volutamente perchè preferisci così....
stammi bene


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> *Senti...a me di parlare di covid in un forum di tradimenti non me ne frega un cazzo!*
> Il mio intervento, cioè la mia domanda di stamattina alle 10 e 21 era rivolta a capire perchè continui a parlare e ad affrontare discorsi in un certo modo.
> Questo evidentemente non l'hai capito, anzi probabilmente lo ignori volutamente perchè preferisci così....
> stammi bene


E ci sta.
Perché li affronto in un certo modo?
Perché ho un approccio scientifico alla materia, dettato dagli studi e dalle compagnie che ho frequentato (in buona parte chimici) per anni, dalla moglie (Chimica e tecnologia farmaceutica), da un modo di vedere le cose che ho introiettato in tanto tempo.
Le scempiaggini scientiste, fideistiche, complottiate, ideologiche mi danno ai nervi. E in questo periodo siamo veramente in regressione del pensiero scientifico.  Se rispondo o intervengo è perché certe posizioni "di fede" mi urtano, semplicemente questo. Se non c'è un supporto rigoroso, sono solo e sempre posizioni di fede o di opportunità. Chi non ha dubbi, non fa scienza. Fa intrattenimento.
Dopodiché sono un ingenuo a mia volta nel controbattere con chi non ha alcuna voglia di ascoltare e vuole semplicemente restare della sua convinzione perché lo fa sentire bene.
Se in un forum di tradimenti si parla  di Covid, credimi, il problema non sono io, visto che scrivo un solo giorno la settimana e non noto grandi interventi su altri argomenti nel frattempo. Ci fosse altro su cui ragionare ne sarei ben lieto, ma in alto quando apro mi arriva sempre e solo questo. E' il primo quindi che leggo, per cui è il primo su cui intervengo.
Ma in quello sei responsabile tu quanto me, perché anche tu hai facoltà di introdurre altri argomenti e deviare l'attenzione.
Il fatto che tu voglia ancora capire qualcosa di me mi stupisce.
Non ho mai ritenuto che tu fossi particolarmente interessato a me.
In realtà mi hai sempre e solo criticato, mai degnato di qualsiasi confidenza. Ti interessi a una persona, secondo la mia visione,  quando mantieni un atteggiamento di equilibrio, non quando la critichi soltanto. Ho sempre pensato che vedessi in me parti di te che non accettavi.
Questa è e rimane una mia opinione, magari sbagliata, ma è quello che mi è arrivato.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2021)




----------



## Foglia (24 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque, il problema non è solo il Covid.
> Seguiamo un corso in ospedale (collettivo, siamo con altri genitori in un bell'assembramento all'interno dell'ospedale, condividendo materiale tra noi, fantastico, no? Tra una cosa e l'altra ho passato più tempo in vari ospedali negli ultimi mesi che nella mia vita, o quasi), e ovviamente è emerso che c'è stato un considerevole aumento delle patologie dei disturbi nervosi legati agli adolescenti, e già mancano risorse per far fronte a questa che è una delle tante emergenze in atto.
> Una coppia ha una figlia in condizioni molto critiche, deve fare il sondino ogni giorno.
> E' in condizioni da ricovero, ma non ci sono più posti letto.
> ...


Ma soprattutto ti rendi conto fino a che punto siamo arrivati proponendo "pass" per andare da una Regione all'altra?
Comunque il colmo del ridicolo per me è stato raggiunto con la "nuova" tempistica in caso di contatto diretto. Non più tampone e (se negativo) rientro dopo la decima giornata, o alternativa dei famigerati 14 giorni a casa senza tampone.
Ora l'alternativa prevede sempre 14 giorni, solo che:
- puoi non fare il tampone, e il quindicesimo rientri;
- puoi fare il tampone (normalmente proposto da ats, qui da noi, almeno 4/5 giorni DOPO il quattordicesimo giorno, quindi te ne passi in casa almeno una ventina ), e in più hai pure la menata di richiedere la dichiarazione al tuo medico curante che in sostanza si limita a confermare che il tampone è negativo.

Scusate eh, so che c'è chi la pensa diversamente da me, ma davanti a una simile alternativa mi viene da dire:

DEI GENI PROPRIO!!!!!!   

P.S. A proposito: la menata del contatto diretto non si evita con il vaccino. Tanto per dire quanto sia ritenuto affidabile da chi ci governa.


----------



## ologramma (24 Aprile 2021)

Dimmi  e cosa penserà il garante della privacy  ora che il pass che dici  tu  lo richiederanno le nazioni europee per recarsi  nel loro paese ? Da noi  già ci sono chi mette il dubbio  , abbiamo visto cosa  ha prodotto per l'apple immuni  , boicottata  e mai partita , nata male e morta subito .
la regione lazio già si è espressa  nel rilasciare chi ha fatto la seconda dose un certificato di avvenuta vaccinazione completata  sia cartaceo e sia digitale sul cellulare .
Un altra cosa saranno i controlli in italia non funzionano ma da sempre  basta vedere l'assembramenti che ci sono stati e che ci saranno perchè  molte persone non ne hanno voglia .
Quindi cari ragazzi solo il vaccino ci puo salvare  ma la cosa la vedo lunga per i giovani , comunque  chi è comntrario vedesse cosa ha prodotto nei paesi che lo hanno attuato senza tutte le fisimne che abbiamo noi italiani  sulla privacy , è solo che non vogliamo essere spiati  questo è il termine giusto? No perchè ci tengono per le palle con i cellulari sanno cosa scriviamo e dove siamo in quel momento, hanno accesso ai nostri conti , siamo registrati  per le tasse   quindi sanno i cassi nostri sempre ., ma da noi c'è la democrazia  ma de chè , vedi se ti chiedono il permesso


----------



## Skorpio (24 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Dimmi  e cosa penserà il garante della privacy  ora che il pass che dici  tu  lo richiederanno le nazioni europee per recarsi  nel loro paese ? Da noi  già ci sono chi mette il dubbio  , abbiamo visto cosa  ha prodotto per l'apple immuni  , boicottata  e mai partita , nata male e morta subito .
> la regione lazio già si è espressa  nel rilasciare chi ha fatto la seconda dose un certificato di avvenuta vaccinazione completata  sia cartaceo e sia digitale sul cellulare .
> Un altra cosa saranno i controlli in italia non funzionano ma da sempre  basta vedere l'assembramenti che ci sono stati e che ci saranno perchè  molte persone non ne hanno voglia .
> Quindi cari ragazzi solo il vaccino ci puo salvare  ma la cosa la vedo lunga per i giovani , comunque  chi è comntrario vedesse cosa ha prodotto nei paesi che lo hanno attuato senza tutte le fisimne che abbiamo noi italiani  sulla privacy , è solo che non vogliamo essere spiati  questo è il termine giusto? No perchè ci tengono per le palle con i cellulari sanno cosa scriviamo e dove siamo in quel momento, hanno accesso ai nostri conti , siamo registrati  per le tasse   quindi sanno i cassi nostri sempre ., ma da noi c'è la democrazia  ma de chè , vedi se ti chiedono il permesso


Ma per la privacy basta firmare un foglietto e autorizzi tutti a dare tutto a cani e porci

Sennò come farebbero quelli della Eni Enel etc.. a romperti i coglioni a giornate sane , mostrando di sapere praticamente tutto di te?

Facile, li hai autorizzati te


----------



## Lara3 (24 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Come puoi notare confrontando il grafico sopra con questa  tabella, non vi è nulla che si possa affermare con certezza, ad oggi. Dati odierni, il sito è affidabile. John Hopkins Center, non Libero o Repubblica. Io andrei cauto a fare affermazioni come la tua, che ne usciremo in 2/3 anni invece che in 4 o 5. In due anni molto probabilmente non ne usciremo. E questa è una mia opinione. E 3 sarebbero già molti, troppi, perché regga il sistema economico produttivo. La Spagnola durò molto meno e con meno risorse...View attachment 9547


Ma non sono vaccinazioni /milione di abitanti, o 100.000 abitanti sono numero di vaccinati totali per paese.
Ovvio che i paesi più grandi hanno più vaccinati.
Israele è dopo l’Italia in questo grafico , ma se ricordo bene avevano raggiunto un’alta % di vaccinati, nettamente superiore all’Italia.
Quindi questo grafico non offre informazioni esaustive.


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Dimmi  e cosa penserà il garante della privacy  ora che il pass che dici  tu  lo richiederanno le nazioni europee per recarsi  nel loro paese ? Da noi  già ci sono chi mette il dubbio  , abbiamo visto cosa  ha prodotto per l'apple immuni  , boicottata  e mai partita , nata male e morta subito .
> la regione lazio già si è espressa  nel rilasciare chi ha fatto la seconda dose un certificato di avvenuta vaccinazione completata  sia cartaceo e sia digitale sul cellulare .
> Un altra cosa saranno i controlli in italia non funzionano ma da sempre  basta vedere l'assembramenti che ci sono stati e che ci saranno perchè  molte persone non ne hanno voglia .
> Quindi cari ragazzi solo il vaccino ci puo salvare  ma la cosa la vedo lunga per i giovani , comunque  chi è comntrario vedesse c*osa ha prodotto nei paesi che lo hanno attuato s*enza tutte le fisimne che abbiamo noi italiani  sulla privacy , è solo che non vogliamo essere spiati  questo è il termine giusto? No perchè ci tengono per le palle con i cellulari sanno cosa scriviamo e dove siamo in quel momento, hanno accesso ai nostri conti , siamo registrati  per le tasse   quindi sanno i cassi nostri sempre ., ma da noi c'è la democrazia  ma de chè , vedi se ti chiedono il permesso


Al terzo posto per il numero dei vaccinati nel mondo c'è l'India.
Prima USA, seconda Cina.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Al terzo posto per il numero dei vaccinati nel mondo c'è l'India.
> Prima USA, seconda Cina.


E secondo un’indagine recente fatta in Svizzera più decessi si registrano fra le categorie più deboli economicamente.


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma non sono vaccinazioni /milione di abitanti, o 100.000 abitanti sono numero di vaccinati totali per paese.
> *Ovvio che i paesi più grandi hanno più vaccinati.*
> Israele è dopo l’Italia in questo grafico , ma se ricordo bene avevano raggiunto un’alta % di vaccinati, nettamente superiore all’Italia.
> Quindi questo grafico non offre informazioni esaustive.


Non è scontato.
Dipende dai contratti.
L'informazione arriva direttamente dalle case produttrici e dallo stesso ministero.
La durata dell'immunità prodotta dal vaccino non è superiore all'anno, e il periodo in cui si hanno gli anticorpi al massimo  non  superiore ai 4 mesi.
Quindi va rifatto puntualmente ogni anno, avendo accortezza dopo 4 o 5 mesi dal termine vaccinazioni di mantenere le stesse precauzioni di distanziamento sociale chi non lo ha fatto.
Tenendo conto che in questo momento c'è in ospedale col Covid una conoscente di mia moglie che aveva completato la vaccinazione qualche tempo fa, direi che la precauzione, nei limiti si intende, resta sempre necessaria, tenendo conto che non vi è certezza neppure della copertura delle varianti.
Quando dico che non vi è certezza, affermo proprio che non lo si può sapere per mancanza di dati raccolti ed elaborati.


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E secondo un’indagine recente fatta in Svizzera più decessi si registrano fra le categorie più deboli economicamente.


Quelli appunto meno raggiungibili dalle cure.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Quelli appunto meno raggiungibili dalle cure.


Sembra che in queste categorie ci siano più persone obese e vivono in case più piccole, il tipo di lavoro ecc


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sembra che in queste categorie ci siano più persone obese e vivono in case più piccole, il tipo di lavoro ecc


Anche.


----------



## ologramma (2 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Al terzo posto per il numero dei vaccinati nel mondo c'è l'India.
> Prima USA, seconda Cina.


leggo ora , sarà pure terza ma sono un miliardo e mezzo  e sono produttori di vaccini  e cosa hanno ottenuto  ?
Vedi i reportage della tv  e impariamo come si può morire  lì a differenza di noi che stiamo curando tutti bene o male,  sono senza ossigeno e muoiono anche  per strada tra atroci sofferenze :questo ci fa capire come noi  anzi i virologhi ,bistrattati da qualcuno, si preoccupano di non arrivare a quei livelli per non distinguere chi curare e chi  lasciare per strada ( intendo accompagnare alla morte). Ho letto anche del


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Maggio 2021)

Evviva!!!vaccino prenotato!!!!!!!
Il 22!!!!spero mi facciano pfizer...
E dopo di che...
Spero di non avere più rotture di palle!!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Maggio 2021)

Cazz ho appena controllato il riepilogo della prenotazione...mi fanno astrazenica...cazz..


----------



## Lostris (11 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazz ho appena controllato il riepilogo della prenotazione...mi fanno astrazenica...cazz..


dove lo vedi?

Anche io ho prenotato ma non c’è scritto da nessuna parte quale vaccino faranno.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Maggio 2021)

Si c è..devi entrare nel tuo appuntamento...dove c è indicato il riepilogo...e dove c è indicato quali moduli portare...tipo consenso informato e altri...apri i vari link ..e vedi quale farmaco ti faranno


----------



## zanna1 (11 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Evviva!!!vaccino prenotato!!!!!!!
> Il 22!!!!*spero mi facciano pfizer*...
> E dopo di che...
> *Spero di non avere più rotture di palle*!!!


Secondo te!



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazz ho appena controllato il riepilogo della prenotazione...mi fanno *astrazenica*...cazz..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Maggio 2021)

zanna1 ha detto:


> Secondo te!


Miii...non guardare il capello....miii...
Scrivo da un Cell di minchia che ogni 3x2 si blocca....
Qualche errore ci scatta....


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si c è..devi entrare nel tuo appuntamento...dove c è indicato il riepilogo...e dove c è indicato quali moduli portare...tipo consenso informato e altri...apri i vari link ..e vedi quale farmaco ti faranno


Io ho prenotato per amici e ci sono indicati tutti e 4 i vaccini e sul modulo c’è scritto che la casella verrà spuntata al momento


----------



## ologramma (11 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho prenotato per amici e ci sono indicati tutti e 4 i vaccini e sul modulo c’è scritto che la casella verrà spuntata al momento


io fatte la prima e la seconda l'altra settimana , oggi mi sono scaricato anche il certificato cartaceo che ci dobbiamo portare dietro


----------



## ologramma (11 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si c è..devi entrare nel tuo appuntamento...dove c è indicato il riepilogo...e dove c è indicato quali moduli portare...tipo consenso informato e altri...apri i vari link ..e vedi quale farmaco ti faranno


quando ho prenotato io oltre a dirmi nel msm che tipo di vaccino mi inoculavano  e lo si capiva dal numero di giorni per il richiamo , 21pfizer , 28 moderna  dopo due mesi l'AstraZeneca


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho prenotato per amici e ci sono indicati tutti e 4 i vaccini e sul modulo c’è scritto che la casella verrà spuntata al momento


Si hai ragione...
Ho guardato dal Cell...che non funziona...si era bloccato...
Controllato da PC ...sono indicati tutti e 4...
Staremo a vedere...


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazz ho appena controllato il riepilogo della prenotazione...mi fanno astrazenica...cazz..


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazz ho appena controllato il riepilogo della prenotazione...mi fanno astrazenica...cazz..


Ma non c'è scritto il tipo di vaccino. Ho prenotato ma l'informativa è su tutti


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma non c'è scritto il tipo di vaccino. Ho prenotato ma l'informativa è su tutti


Mah... Sul mio promemoria c'è scritto chiaro e tondo.


----------



## patroclo (12 Maggio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah... Sul mio promemoria c'è scritto chiaro e tondo.


Voi non avete Bertolaso


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Voi non avete Bertolaso


Non so.. cmq è tutto molto chiaro, compreso data e ora del richiamo.


Sono felice come se la Juve avesse vinto la Champions!!!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so.. cmq è tutto molto chiaro, compreso data e ora del richiamo.
> 
> 
> Sono felice come se la Juve avesse vinto la Champions!!!


Difficile fare il paragone visto il tempo che è passato dalla ultima volta


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Maggio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah... Sul mio promemoria c'è scritto chiaro e tondo.


Sono andata a ricontrollare, niente, avevo  scaricato il modulo del consenso ad eseguire il vaccino , c'è l'elenco con tutti i tipi e verrà crocettato il giorno che mi bucheranno. 
Quindi a sorpresa , di sicuro sarà Astra, visto che in molti lo rifiutano.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sono andata a ricontrollare, niente, avevo  scaricato il modulo del consenso ad eseguire il vaccino , c'è l'elenco con tutti i tipi e verrà crocettato il giorno che mi bucheranno.
> Quindi a sorpresa , di sicuro sarà Astra, visto che in molti lo rifiutano.


Astrazeneca è un vaccino di riconosciuta eccellenza, che ha levato dalla mota un popolo europeo che in quanto a cultura e rigore, si compra e si rivende tutti gli altri popoli europei messi insieme.

 forse.. come vaccino è stato un po' sfigato nelle maglie della burocrazia terroristica impregnata di falsi miti da inseguire.

Se qualcuno che rifiutasse astrazeneca in questa società di merda dove tutto è dovuto anche solo in nome del sentito dire, finisse in corsia col fiato corto, la cosa più sensata da dirgli a quel punto, non sarebbe altro che "te la sei cercata"

E chi cerca talvolta trova.

E a quel punto.. sarebbe l'unica forma di assistenza che meriterebbe, per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Vera (13 Maggio 2021)

Da noi, visto i pochissimi rifiuti, oggi, hanno esaurito AstraZeneca.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sono andata a ricontrollare, niente, avevo  scaricato il modulo del consenso ad eseguire il vaccino , c'è l'elenco con tutti i tipi e verrà crocettato il giorno che mi bucheranno.
> Quindi a sorpresa , di sicuro sarà Astra, visto che in molti lo rifiutano.


Ma in un centro di vaccinazione da voi possono usare più di un vaccino? Sono modalità diverse di conservazione (la temperatura), quindi se si conosce il centro di vaccinazione si dovrebbe saper il vaccino. Io mi sono iscritta, sono in attesa di sapere i giorni, ma lo so che sarà Moderna, era pure scritto nel momento dell’iscrizione.


----------



## Martes (13 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma in un centro di vaccinazione da voi possono usare più di un vaccino? Sono modalità diverse di conservazione (la temperatura), quindi se si conosce il centro di vaccinazione si dovrebbe saper il vaccino. Io mi sono iscritta, sono in attesa di sapere i giorni, ma lo so che sarà Moderna, era pure scritto nel momento dell’iscrizione.


No, da noi in Italia li conservano alla cazzo, come viene viene


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma in un centro di vaccinazione da voi possono usare più di un vaccino? Sono modalità diverse di conservazione (la temperatura), quindi se si conosce il centro di vaccinazione si dovrebbe saper il vaccino. Io mi sono iscritta, sono in attesa di sapere i giorni, ma lo so che sarà Moderna, era pure scritto nel momento dell’iscrizione.


Dove mi mandano a marzo facevano Pfizer, ad aprile Astra. 
A giugno non lo so. 
In un altro centro hanno detto che dipende dal lotto che gli arriva. 
Praticamente tutti quelli che ho sentito sono Stati informati al momento di eseguire il vaccino sul tipo che veniva somministrato


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma in un centro di vaccinazione da voi possono usare più di un vaccino? Sono modalità diverse di conservazione (la temperatura), quindi se si conosce il centro di vaccinazione si dovrebbe saper il vaccino. Io mi sono iscritta, sono in attesa di sapere i giorni, ma lo so che sarà Moderna, era pure scritto nel momento dell’iscrizione.


Faccio la volontaria in un ospedale dove si vaccina. Vengono fatti tutti i vaccini ma in giorni diversi. Chi arriva non sa quale vaccino quel giorno viene fatto. Ovvio che vengono chiamate categorie di persone adatte a quel vaccino.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> No, da noi in Italia li conservano alla cazzo, come viene viene


Penso anch’io.
Credo sia più prudente andare in Svizzera.
Lì non ti fregano nemmeno al supermercato. Paghi legalmente un caffè 5€


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

Bravi. Vaccinarsi è una scelta personale: mi stanno sul cazzo quelli che vogliono imporre la propria visione a tutti facendone una bandiera (no vax e pro vax allo stesso modo), ma trovo assolutamente corretto chi decide di farlo per sé stesso proteggendosi per un po' dalla malattia e anche contribuendo ad accrescere le informazioni sulla effectiveness del prodotto, che è anche un po' la necessità di questi primi giri.
Io - come tutta la famiglia - a questo giro rimando, anche perché ad agosto non voglio farmi il richiamo o stare male per giorni come è accaduto a mia madre con AZ, voglio andarmene in ferie, visto che è stato un anno di merda.
Vedo come va con chi lo fa adesso e se a ottobre sarà servita a  qualcosa questa campagna vaccinale, ovvero se torneremo alla vita di prima.
Per ora a mia madre hanno detto di usare le stesse precauzioni, distanziamento e mascherina, ma probabilmente in un futuro chi sarà vaccinato avrà qualche libertà in più per un po'.
Io faccio come la Falcetti in radio: promuove i vaccini intervistando tutti medici, ricercatori etc, ma non lo ha  fatto nelle sue finestre pur essendo giornalista e avendo 63 anni. Aspetto.
D'altronde sono uno che non compra nemmeno le auto appena esce il nuovo modello proprio per limitare i difetti di gioventù che vengono risolti col tempo.
A fine anno ci saranno sicuramente più dati grazie a chi si è vaccinato in questa prima campagna ( l'adesione è stata massiccia) e forse se andrà tutto bene o se sarà ancora necessario lo farò in una delle prossime campagne del 2022, tanto secondo me ce ne saranno  ancora altre (ma lo sapremo il prox autunno).
Trovo anche molto utile iscriversi volontariamente, come sta facendo qualcuno, ai programmi di monitoraggio (li gestisce il CNR per esempio), per valutare grado e durata del livello anticorpale.
Se ve lo proponessero, sarebbe una buona cosa accettare, perché avrete costantemente monitorato il vostro livello di difesa - quindi servirà a voi per sapere se siete  protetti - e allo stesso tempo contribuirete ad accrescere le informazioni  sulla effectiveness dei prodotti farmaceutici in questione.
PS A livello di ricerca l'esistenza di una popolazione che non ha fatto il vaccino è necessaria per poter elaborare statistiche utili alla ricerca futura. L'efficacy viene misurata confrontando proprio vaccini e placebo. Chi pensa di vaccinare tutti mi chiedo come possa pensare si possa lavorare nel campo della ricerca nel futuro non avendo panel di confronto.


----------



## patroclo (14 Maggio 2021)

Armiamoci e partite


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Armiamoci e partite


Le prime linee sono sempre le prime a lasciarci le penne (a volte gli arti, la testa etc).
Per cui...
Sì.
C'è chi ama essere soldato in prima linea, chi ama stare nelle retrovie, come chi comanda (sempre.)
Tanto, nessun mutilato di guerra è andato mai oltre la medaglia.
E non mi interessano le decorazioni.
Non è paura. E' calcolo.


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Armiamoci e partite


... ma visto che hai suggerito questa frase... Essa era spesso utilizzata dalle opposizioni nei confronti del gerarchi fascisti, che incitavano il popolo a combattere - anche nelle guerre coloniali - ma standosene belli tranquilli e lasciando a loro il rischio del conflitto.
A casa ho una collana di uno di questi soldati, deceduto in battaglia, che il mio capo raccolse e mi consegnò molti anni dopo.
Lui fu uno dei pochi a sopravvivere. Partì volontario per la guerra in Africa, e ci rimase fino al '47, in prigionia.
Ne morirono tanti, migliaia di giovani convinti di essere dalla parte giusta, di fare una cosa buona,  spinti dalla propaganda di allora al sacrificio per il bene della patria, ma soprattutto dalla speranza di poter lavorare, per il miraggio e la promessa di una vita migliore di quella che tanti di loro, dopo la grande guerra e la crisi del 29, vivevano.
Come si evince dal romanzo autobiografico del mio capo, i gerarchi che li avevano spinti al sacrificio sopravvissero. I soldati perirono.
E non solo. Essendo tutti giovanissimi ragazzi rei di essersi arruolati per la patria che a quell'epoca era fascista, ebbero pure l'oblio dovuto all'onta di essere dalla parte sbagliata nel dopoguerra.
Quindi la frase direi che va molto pesata. Non fa ridere: è l'emblema di una tragedia umana che coinvolse tanti giovani.
Quello che si dimentica è che la realtà non è fatta di destra o sinistra, socialisti o fascisti, ma da gente che comanda e da gente che obbedisce.


----------



## abebis (14 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non è paura. E' calcolo.


Il calcolo di chi fa il finocchio col culo degli altri.

E questo con buona pace del fatto che usare bene il culo non ha niente a che vedere con l'essere omosessuale!

E anche del fatto che ormai questo vaccino è stato somministrato a così tante persone che è molto, ma molto, più testato di tantissime medicine che prendi più o meno quotidianamente senza neanche pensarci. 

E allora, per tutti quelli che aspettano che siano "gli altri" a metterci il culo, io proporrei che:

1) chi rinuncia al vaccino sottoscrive un foglio in cui si impegna, se si ammala, a tirar fuori di tasca propria i soldi necessari a curarlo;

2) passaporto vaccinale senza il quale non si può prendere un mezzo pubblico qualsiasi, non si può entrare in un locale pubblico qualsiasi e via discorrendo.

E a quel punto, le ferie te le fai riempiendo la vasca da bagno e facendo picnic nel cortile condominiale!


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Il calcolo di chi fa il finocchio col culo degli altri.
> 
> E questo con buona pace del fatto che usare bene il culo non ha niente a che vedere con l'essere omosessuale!
> 
> ...


Sai chi mi sta profondamente sul cazzo?
Chi minaccia gli altri per una scelta personale ma anche chi ripete a pappagallo  frasi conformiste lette 1.000.000 di volte su Facebook.
Sono cazzi profondamente miei se non voglio godere del privilegio di essere vaccinato pur pagandolo per gli altri contribuendo all'SSN.
Sono cazzi profondamente miei qualsiasi scelta di vita, dal non fumare - perché dovrei pagare per chi fuma o mangia male - a non fare parapendio (perché dovrei salvare chi si fa male durante sport pericolosi), a non fare immersioni subacquee (cazzo, se ti viene un embolo perché dovrei pagartelo?).
Quindi ragionamento del cazzo quello di cui hai fatto copia e incolla per una risposta che mi sta sul cazzo.
Scusa se sono diretto, ma mi sono rotto il cazzo di leggere la stessa cosa trovata un milione di volte. E' tipico di chi non sa come argomentare.
E finché ci sarà gente che argomenterà in questa maniera del cazzo pretendendo che tutti facciano come loro perché si sentono superiori agli altri nel ripetere frasette io non mi vaccinerò.
Per un mio semplice puntiglio di essere libero di esercitare il diretto di decidere che cazzo fare della mia vita e del mio corpo.
Perché in fin dei conti chi rischia adesso sono io, in mezzo a una platea di persone che da vaccinate possono trasmettere a tutti il virus senza ammalarsi.
Quindi sono cazzi miei accettare questo rischio ora, mentre tutti corrono impauriti a farsi vaccinare, per l'incertezza di un rischio futuro ignoto.
Questo è il calcolo.
Il calcolo è che non voglio contrarre il Covid senza saperlo e trasmetterlo a chi ho vicino e non è vaccinato o non è più immune.
Il calcolo è che non voglio beccarmi una malattia autoimmune tra qualche anno.
Il calcolo è che mia moglie è CTF. All'EMA chi valuta i farmaci è CTF. non virologi da un esame di farmacologia.
E se lei non si vaccina, come pure la mia vicina di casa capo infermiera e il suo capo medico... Beh, io chi cazzo sono per dire che devono farlo?
Io al massimo ho dato biologia, statistica  e chimica come esami.
Secondo te per un parere sull'argomento mi devo fidare più di mia moglie, che ha una preparazione universitaria sul farmaco e ha organizzato e ideato per anni convegni scientifici anche sui vaccini etc con luminari come Garattini etc, oppure dell'opinione di un medico televisivo pagato per fare audience in programmi nazionalpopolari? Chiedo eh, perché oggi sono tutti esperti.


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

... anzi, sarò ancora più esplicito. La maggior parte delle mie amicizie sono chimici, ho avuto un'altra ragazza chimica, mia moglie è Chimica farmaceutica, altre persone che conosco lavorano in industrie farmaceutiche quindi le merdate del settore le conosco da sempre dai loro racconti.
Se una persona che conosce bene queste cose ed è preparata sull'argomento, come mia moglie, contesta questo preparato, io chi cazzo sono per dirle "Tu devi vaccinarti lo stesso perché è giusto perché lo dice il medico pagato per dirlo in TV?".
Mi fido di chi ne sa più di me e non ha secondi fini e non ha sponsor. Faccio male secondo la vulgata?
Amen.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2021)

Sinceramente non credo proprio che le ragioni siano tutte razionali.
E per questo cerco di evitare discussioni in merito.


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinceramente non credo proprio che le ragioni siano tutte razionali.
> *E per questo cerco di evitare discussioni in merito.*


Vero, da una parte e dall'altra, per chi non conosce l'argomento e come si lavora nel campo, ovvero per chi non ha nozioni dirette.
E' un po' come quei genitori che sparlano di scuola e di lunghe vacanze degli insegnanti senza neppure conoscerne uno e sapere come si lavora e quali problemi ci sono. Se non si conosce l'ambiente della scuola evitare le generalizzazioni è un dovere. Lasciar parlare chi ne sa di più una necessità per informarsi. Rispettare chi ne sa e non ha motivi per dire cose ingannevoli necessario.
In ogni caso non è neppure sensato opporre una battaglia provax contro tutti.
Ha senso?
Ha senso esibire con orgoglio la foto del profilo "IO mi vaccino" e auspicare soppressioni dei diritti civili per chi ha una visione diversa?
Per me no, ma io ho una concezione della libertà e dei diritti che considero fondamentali per la società.
Anche se di dittature in cui questi diritti non sono garantiti ne è pieno il mondo e la gente vive lo stesso.
In fin dei conti, tantissimi stavano bene anche col fascismo. Io probabilmente mi sarei messo nei guai, come accadde a mio bisnonno, al nonno di mia moglie etc.
Il mio vicino di casa barista quarantenne ha completato la vaccinazione Pfizer a febbraio.
Il fratello anziano di un mio collega è morto per Covid un mese fa senza avere mai potuto ricevere la vaccinazione. Era in lista.
Vaccinarsi non è un dovere, ma un privilegio. Tanti anziani sarebbero vivi se si fossero vaccinati.
Quando il mio vicino di casa a febbraio ha esibito il certificato di seconda vaccinazione io sono inorridito.
Tanti over 70 sono ancora in lista adesso. Chi ha più diritto di farlo?
Diritto, non dovere.


----------



## abebis (14 Maggio 2021)

Vedi, @danny , il ragionamento io non l'ho ripreso da facebook (che non ho mai avuto) né da nessun altro post che gira: è semplice logica.

Che non ha niente a che vedere con i paragoni (impropri), che tu fai: chi fa immersioni, non può far nulla, se fa tutto coscienziosamente, per poter evitare un embolo; dire alla gente come fumare o mangiare non è possibile, perché si sconfina in discorsi di eugenetica che non è opportuno fare (e a più riprese è stato considerato se togliere le cure a queste persone e non è stato fatto).

Sono tutti paragoni che non sono appropriati.

L'unico paragone parzialmente appropriato che potresti fare, è quello delle cinture di sicurezza: tu potresti reclamare la libertà di non usare le cinture di sicurezza che invece, guarda un po', sono obbligatorie proprio per evitare l'aggravio di costi per la collettività dato da chi si fa male senza usarle. 

Dico che è solo parzialmente appropriato perché effettivamente nel non usare le cinture di sicurezza tu è vero che fai del male solo a te stesso, direttamente, e al massimo sei un costo (inutile) aggiuntivo per la società: manca il fattore "contagio", cioè "danno diretto sugli altri"; non vaccinandoti tu continui ad essere un (maggior) veicolo di contagio, facendo così del male (direttamente) a chi contagi e (indirettamente) a tutta la società per il fatto di mantenere il virus in circolazione più a lungo, allungando così questo periodo di lockdown con tutto quel che ne consegue.

Certo che il vaccino, come qualsiasi medicina, ha degli effetti collaterali!

Ma la situazione attuale ha AMPIAMENTE dimostrato che gli effetti collaterali sono statisticamente irrilevanti e nulli rispetto agli effetti globali positivi: laddove la vaccinazione ha raggiunto percentuali importanti (ma comunque ancora neanche troppo alte), il virus sta quasi scomparendo. 

In breve: ti dovresti preoccupare MOLTO di più del pericolo di quello che ti succede (ora e quasi sicuramente) se prendi il virus, piuttosto di quello che ti _potrebbe _ succedere (ma non è detto) in un futuro remoto a causa del vaccino.

Fai una veloce statistica personale: quante persone conosci che si sono prese il virus? Quante sono state molto male? Quante sono state ricoverate? Quante sono morte?

E invece: quante persone conosci che sono state vaccinate? Quante sono state molto male? Non due giorni di febbre e dolore al braccio, eh? Quante sono state ricoverate a causa del vaccino? Quante sono morte?

Sono sicuro che se ti metti a tavolino con un foglio e due colonne, i numeri saranno chiari.

Bene, ti ho dato una risposta misurata. Ora invece ti do la risposta che ti meriti.

Del fatto che ti sei rotto il cazzo, a me non me ne frega un cazzo.

Hai passato un anno a fracassare la minchia sul lockdown, sugli effetti negativi sull'economia, sugli effetti negativi sulla salute dei ragazzi, sulla depressione di cui soffrono i ragazzi, sulla disoccupazione provocata, su quanto fa schifo la DAD, ecc. ecc.

E ora che ti si offre la via d'uscita, tu ti tiri indietro perché il tuo culo è troppo prezioso? Perché tu saresti quello che è informato mentre gli altri sono una massa di pecoroni che segue quello che gli dicono i gran capoccia che li manipolano a loro piacimento? Perché un rischio infinitesimo di avere una malattia tra forse vent'anni (forse, eh?) non vale il rischio reale di prendersi il covid ora?

E allora sai che c'è, quand'è così?

Ok, non ti vaccinare, ma allora NON FRACASSARE LA MINCHIA SUL LOCKDOWN, SULLA DISOCCUPAZIONE, SULLA DAD E TUTTA LA COMPAGNIA BELLA.

Lascia che la vita vada come deve andare, che vivano solo coloro che sono fisicamente più forti e più adatti alla vita, come Darwin ci insegna che deve essere! 
Alla fin fine, questo virus ci farà un gran bel favore: ripulirà questa società di vecchi e malati da tutti coloro che sono tenuti in vita quasi artificialmente con medicine improbabili. Risanerà le casse dell'INPS. Ci sarà più lavoro per i giovani. Beh, non tutti i giovani: solo quelli che sapranno resistere alla pressione psicologica  (ma anche questa è selezione naturale: gli altri sono dei "falsi giovani").

Una bella sgrossata a questo pianeta moribondo...

Ci vuole proprio!

Quindi, fai un favore: mettiti un cartello sulla fronte con scritto_ "Va tutto bene: è solo selezione naturale"_


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Vedi, @danny , il ragionamento io non l'ho ripreso da facebook (che non ho mai avuto) né da nessun altro post che gira: è semplice logica.
> 
> Che non ha niente a che vedere con i paragoni (impropri), che tu fai: chi fa immersioni, non può far nulla, se fa tutto coscienziosamente, per poter evitare un embolo; dire alla gente come fumare o mangiare non è possibile, perché si sconfina in discorsi di eugenetica che non è opportuno fare (e a più riprese è stato considerato se togliere le cure a queste persone e non è stato fatto).
> 
> ...



Lo sai vero che hai risposto spostando il focus dal tema (anticostituzionale e controproducente, per questo non realmente considerato) allo scontro personale?
Evidentemente anche tu, come tutti, reagisci in modo emotivo e binario, come i più, anche se sei giovane e anticonformista.


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Vedi, @danny , il ragionamento io non l'ho ripreso da facebook (che non ho mai avuto) né da nessun altro post che gira: è semplice logica.
> 
> Che non ha niente a che vedere con i paragoni (impropri), che tu fai: chi fa immersioni, non può far nulla, se fa tutto coscienziosamente, per poter evitare un embolo; dire alla gente come fumare o mangiare non è possibile, perché si sconfina in discorsi di eugenetica che non è opportuno fare (e a più riprese è stato considerato se togliere le cure a queste persone e non è stato fatto).
> 
> ...


Il mo culo è prezioso proprio perché è il mio.
Non credo che il tuo lo sia meno per te.
L'altruismo di chi si vaccina è spesso falso malgrado sia ammantato di disinteresse personale: chi si vaccina lo fa soprattutto perché vuole evitare di ammalarsi  e perché spera di riottenere la libertà prima di tutti. E' egoista come me.
Grazie a questo falso altruismo, gente giovane senza patologie si è vaccinata prima degli anziani, che sono morti nel frattempo.
L'idea di chi a gennaio era lì'a fare dichiarazioni provax che magari fosse meglio far andare avanti gli ottantenni no, eh? Troppo altruista come concetto.
Quindi, sì, mi sta sulle balle chi si erge a essere superiore pur essendo solamente uno che in quel momento ha esercitato un privilegio rispetto ad altri.
Io tutte le settimane sono in ospedale per un problema grosso a mia figlia conseguenza di questo cazzo di lockdown, di dad e di cose a cui a te non frega una miìnchia.
E' giusto che non te ne freghi un cazzo, ma per me è un problema.
Quindi il diritto a non VEDERMI FRACASSARE la minchia da gente tutti i giorni che ti chiede solo se mi vaccino e neanche come sta mia figlia e come sto io in questo periodo in cui tutti parlano solo di Covid e vaccini lo voglio godere anch'io.
Posso dire che ne ho i coglioni pieni di tutti questi discorsi?
Ho perso l'anno scorso 5 persone per mancate cure in RSA e ospedale. Non per Covid.
Mancate cure. Se ne sono sbattuti il cazzo di curare queste persone perché troppo anziane.
OK?
Come se ne sbattono il cazzo di intervenire per le RSA.
E ancora adesso il medico di base non riceve, ha troppe richieste.
Di Covid si sono ammalati quasi tutti intorno a me e alcuni a stretto contatto. Ho perso una sola persona.
Ho visto di tutto in questo anno e mezzo.
Sai perché si promuovono solo i vaccini in strutture temporanee? Perché investire nella Sanità, ovvero in cure e medici, sarebbe stato strutturale e non si può fare.
Godetevi il cazzo di vaccino, ma sperate di non dovervi curare per altre cose, perché i tempi di attesa sono sempre più lunghi.


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sai vero che hai risposto spostando il focus dal tema (anticostituzionale e controproducente, per questo non realmente considerato) allo scontro personale?
> Evidentemente anche tu, come tutti, reagisci in modo emotivo e binario, come i più, anche se sei giovane e anticonformista.


Ma forse proprio perché più giovane che da per scontati i diritti che sono invece conseguenze di lotte e battaglie.
Personalmente ho sempre detto che vaccinarsi è una scelta personale incontestabile.
Non critico chi lo fa, non mi sognerei di farlo, anzi, ritengo che faccia una scelta che può essere utile anche a me.
E' un diritto.
Le mie argomentazioni cercano di seguire una linea che sia il più possibile aderente a una visione scientifica, il che ovviamente non può dare fornire alcun tipo di certezza, cosa più coerente con una visione scientista.
Non voglio fare proselitismi, ma più passa il tempo più sento il peso del giudizio esterno, poiché non passa giorno che non mi venga chiesto quando mi vaccino, spesso con aria giudicante.
Sembra una condizione di paranoia collettiva.
Ho parlato di DAD, di economia, di salute, ma...
Ora mi viene contestato.
Ma ci rendiamo conto che tutto viene subordinato a Covid e vaccino?
E se non funzionasse, come alle Seychelles? Che si fa?
Ha senso ridurre la vita, tutto quello che siamo noi, le nostre libertà, i nostri diritti, a un'argomentazione così ristretta?
Covid e Vaccino. No mask, no vax, pro vax... Ma l'individuo dove è finito? Le persone, gli esseri umani? I loro problemi, la loro vita?
Null'altro.
Vogliamo parlare di chi ho perso vicino a me per tumore durante quest'anno e mezzo?
Più di quelli per Covid. Ma non contano un cazzo.
Come non contava un cazzo mia cognata, morta a 55 anni. 
Ha senso andare al ristorante al tavolo per 4 scappando prima delle 22 quando 8000 erano in piazza per il concerto del DDL ZAN?
Se trovate un senso a tutto questo, il vostro senso, non quello detto in TV e che tutti ripetono in coro, spiegatemelo.


----------



## ologramma (14 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ma forse proprio perché più giovane che da per scontati i diritti che sono invece conseguenze di lotte e battaglie.
> Personalmente ho sempre detto che vaccinarsi è una scelta personale incontestabile.
> Non critico chi lo fa, non mi sognerei di farlo, anzi, ritengo che faccia una scelta che può essere utile anche a me.
> E' un diritto.
> ...


vedo che sei contrario o titubante nel farlo quando sarà il tuo turno , hai tuto il diritto di  pensare  con le tue convinzioni , certo per te che sei giovane o quasi  di problemi cioè ointendo una infezione grave  non ci dovrebbero essere  , ti dico solo stai comunque attento perchè il figlio di una amica carissima  lui 55 anni morto ed era sano , la madre 80 anni o quasi piano piano ne sta uscendo  , Che dici il mio amico  si sarebbe salvato se era vaccinato?
Non leggo tutto perchè  ho dato una semplice spulciata  , comunque io e mia moglie ci hanno fatto dopo prenotazione  tutte e due le dosi  Pfizer , ci crediamo anche perchè più il virus gira e più si generano varianti che potrebbero ; vedi la paura dei virologhi,  potrebbero vanificare tutto .
Dovremmo ragionare come per il vaccino per l'influenza che cambia ogni anno , se non si vaccineranno tutti . Comunque  aspetteremo l'immunità di gregge , come dicono , altra cazzata perchè  se ci sono sempre quelli che non si vaccinano , quando si aprirà  a breve ,viaggiare in Italia e all'estero  e noi abbiamo finito l'effetto del vaccino , ristiamo punto e a capo . 
Troppe  persone anche  con competenza scientifica  dicono tutto e il contrario di tutto , se ci fidiamo lo facciamo se no buona fortuna


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedo che sei contrario o titubante nel farlo quando sarà il tuo turno , hai tuto il diritto di  pensare  con le tue convinzioni , certo per te che sei giovane o quasi  di problemi cioè ointendo una infezione grave  non ci dovrebbero essere  , ti dico solo stai comunque attento perchè il figlio di una amica carissima  lui 55 anni morto ed era sano , la madre 80 anni o quasi piano piano ne sta uscendo  , Che dici il mio amico  si sarebbe salvato se era vaccinato?
> Non leggo tutto perchè  ho dato una semplice spulciata  , comunque io e mia moglie ci hanno fatto dopo prenotazione  tutte e due le dosi  Pfizer , ci crediamo anche perchè più il virus gira e più si generano varianti che potrebbero ; vedi la paura dei virologhi,  potrebbero vanificare tutto .
> Dovremmo ragionare come per il vaccino per l'influenza che cambia ogni anno , se non si vaccineranno tutti . Comunque  aspetteremo l'immunità di gregge , come dicono , altra cazzata perchè  se ci sono sempre quelli che non si vaccinano , quando si aprirà  a breve ,viaggiare in Italia e all'estero  e noi abbiamo finito l'effetto del vaccino , ristiamo punto e a capo .
> Troppe  persone anche  con competenza scientifica  dicono tutto e il contrario di tutto , se ci fidiamo lo facciamo se no buona fortuna


Le competenze possono pure esserci, ma esistono anche le ambizioni personali, che portano a dire cose non propriamente vere, trovando capri espiatori ad hoc.
Io mi fido di chi conosco.
Il vaccino antinfluenzale non ha mai debellato l'influenza. Qualsiasi virus mutante non può essere debellato con un vaccino, soprattuto in pandemia.
Questo è un concetto base. Se qualcuno a questo punto mi cita il vaiolo come esempio, non rispondo.
Non si hanno certezze su come possa mutare il virus in seguito alla vaccinazione di massa. Lo scopriremo col tempo.
Magari può funzionare, magari no. Io non posso dirtelo. Non lo sa nessuno con certezza. Si fanno previsioni e ipotesi.
Il vaccino non garantisce immunità sterile, ma protegge chi lo fa dallo sviluppo della malattia.
Chi è vaccinato può contagiarsi e trasmettere il virus, come accade per altri vaccini. Non sappiamo se può farlo meno o più.
I dati non sono completi, c'è troppa confusione per trarre conclusioni.
Quanti di voi sono stati monitorati successivamente alla vaccinazione?
Avete fatto un esame per la verifica degli anticorpi? Come sapete di avere sviluppato un'immunità e per quanto essa può durare?
Senza questi dati parliamo del nulla. Quando saranno pubblicati, potremmo discutere con certezza di qualcosa che allora avrà più senso.
E' da un po' che lo dico. Non ha senso dare certezza in scienza su qualcosa che non è stato sperimentato.
A mia madre dopo la vaccinazione è stato consigliato di vivere come prima, con mascherina e distanziamento.
Questo alla luce di ciò che sappiamo: prudenza, quindi.
E' quello che sto dicendo da un po', ma vedo che c'è gente che si vaccina e fa di tutto, anche dopo mesi...


----------



## Lara3 (14 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Il mo culo è prezioso proprio perché è il mio.
> Non credo che il tuo lo sia meno per te.
> L'altruismo di chi si vaccina è spesso falso malgrado sia ammantato di disinteresse personale: chi si vaccina lo fa soprattutto perché vuole evitare di ammalarsi  e perché spera di riottenere la libertà prima di tutti. E' egoista come me.
> Grazie a questo falso altruismo, gente giovane senza patologie si è vaccinata prima degli anziani, che sono morti nel frattempo.
> ...


Io mi vaccino ma non per avere più « libertà ».
«  La libertà «  quella spesso chiamata in causa dai no vax o Corona scettici a me non è mai mancata. Alla fine ho sciato, stato in hotel e mangiato al ristorante, preso la cabinovia, ho lavorato, preso i mezzi di trasporto, fatto scuola in presenza quest’anno. 
Mi vaccino per tanti altri motivi, nel mio caso sicuramente non per avere più «  libertà « .


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io mi vaccino ma non per avere più « libertà ».
> «  La libertà «  quella spesso chiamata in causa dai no vax o Corona scettici a me non è mai mancata. Alla fine ho sciato, stato in hotel e mangiato al ristorante, preso la cabinovia, ho lavorato, preso i mezzi di trasporto, fatto scuola in presenza quest’anno.
> Mi vaccino per tanti altri motivi, nel mio caso sicuramente non per avere più «  libertà « .


Io non ho fatto niente di tutto questo.
Noi siamo in Italia.
Zona rossa/arancione per mesi.
In un comune di 40.000 abitanti per mesi.
Circoscritto a un unico parco dove camminare. E case e cemento.
Qui la libertà, che possa voler dire anche solo togliere la mascherina all'aperto, è un bene che è venuto a mancare.
E di gente che è andata fuori di testa per rispettare queste regole ce n'è.
Quindi, sì: il vaccino è la porta d'uscita per molti.
Come non comprenderlo. Si accetterebbe di tutto, adesso.
Ecco, è questo che non mi piace, tra le altre cose. 

PS Hai visto il film Salò?


----------



## ologramma (14 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Le competenze possono pure esserci, ma esistono anche le ambizioni personali, che portano a dire cose non propriamente vere, trovando capri espiatori ad hoc.
> Io mi fido di chi conosco.
> Il vaccino antinfluenzale non ha mai debellato l'influenza. Qualsiasi virus mutante non può essere debellato con un vaccino, soprattuto in pandemia.
> Questo è un concetto base. Se qualcuno a questo punto mi cita il vaiolo come esempio, non rispondo.
> ...


 rispondo mano mano
vero l'influenza  non si debella ma si combatte  rinnovando il vaccino perchè il ceppo cambia , questo anno ce lo siamo fatto per non  scambiarlo per covid.
le certe invece ce le abbiamo vediamo gli sconcassi della variante inglese  che ci ha colpito nella terza fase , teniamo in  vista quella brasiliana , sufd african ed ore quella indiana , per dirti che cambia   quindi è una certezza.
nelle fasi dopo essersi vaccinato anche con la seconda dose , ci si puo infettare ma non si muore perchè la cosa diventa piu debole , per trasmetterla stanno vedendo e studiando.
la verità  si vedra nel tempo perchè  c'è stato pochissimo tempo per  studiare gli effetti a lungo termine.
vero che non sanno come rispondiamo , premetto che alla fin fine supereremo i 55 milioni  , già ora  che sono state vaccinate  non complete  26milioni di dosi, mi dic come potrebbero monitoraggi tutti ? é impossibile .
la prudenza ce l'hanno consigliata  ed è quello che stiamo seguendo cosa che non fanno i giovani  perchè si credono indistruttibili , beati loro , sai il mio centro anziani quello addetto al computer  deve riordinare tutto l'elenco di chi ci sarà una volta riaperto ,  dato che i defunti sono molti .
Come hanno sempre detto è una questione  che ci vede tutti ad osservare delle regole semplici  , ma come hai ben visto  mi spieghi chi le segue  , ci si mettono anche i politici che all'inizio erano scettici , e non mi far fare i nomi . sai l'Adis  si trasmette  con i rapporti sessuali , non c'entra niente  ma solo per dire basterebbe proteggersi e non si riattacca  , così il virus : distanziamento. mascherina e lavaggio mani  .
Io ci credo  poi  vedete voi  siamo tuti maggiorenni e vaccinati , si diceva,  togliamo vaccinati perchè  se  si mette in dubbio il detto non vale più


----------



## ologramma (14 Maggio 2021)

vedi in diretta roma ora con questo link e dimmi 








						【LIVE】 Webcam sulla Fontana di Trevi - Roma | SkylineWebcams
					

Visita ora la Fontana di Trevi a Roma con la nostra live webcam: lasciati conquistare dalla fontana più famosa della Capitale con le immagini in tempo reale!




					www.skylinewebcams.com


----------



## ologramma (14 Maggio 2021)

Webcam Duomo di Milano
					

Webcam Veduta sul Duomo di Milano, la Galleria e la statua equestre di Vittorio Emanuele II




					www.skylinewebcams.com
				



questa è la tua città  tuti si tengono distanziati .
nell'hinterland tuo e mio   siamo e ci contiamo  penso anche da te .
Autobus vuoti , negozi chiusui e deserti , pensa anche supermercati  semivuoti  , la gente ha paura  vedo tutti con la mascherina certo i coglioni ci sono sempre  che ci  vuoi fare, dai non te la prendere  ci si risente  esco se non piove


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi in diretta roma ora con questo link e dimmi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per quanto mi riguarda non considero negativa la diffusione del virus nella popolazione meno a rischio: i giovani si fanno gli anticorpi, di solito non hanno conseguenze per la persona, conservano la memoria immunitaria che garantisce anche di non essere contagiati.
Il problema da sempre sono soprattutto gli anziani, le persone con problemi di salute, almeno per questo Covid.
Per loro la vaccinazione è assolutamente conveniente, poiché riduce la necessità di ospedalizzazione.
Ovviamente in percentuale.
Nella mia fascia d'età siamo al 4% di letalità.
Se tieni conto che la malattia di mia figlia è al 10%... ha  la stessa letalità di un settantenne malato di Covid.


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Webcam Duomo di Milano
> 
> 
> Webcam Veduta sul Duomo di Milano, la Galleria e la statua equestre di Vittorio Emanuele II
> ...


Metro strapiena da mesi. Mia figlia la prende per andare a scuola, bus che ci serve che fai fatica a stare su.
Centro pieno, sempre. Fila per lo shopping, soprattutto ragazzi. Hanno chiuso nelle periferie, tutti in centro nel we, quindi folla.
Da noi nell'hinterland, la gente da mesi si riunisce nei pacchetti sotto casa, fa feste abusive, gli stranieri fanno quello che vogliono da sempre, sotto casa mia ci sono da mesi folle di bimbi e mamme a giocare tutti ammassati.
Ho un amico che ha un B&B, dice che lo affittano gruppetti oramai.
Il coprifuoco da mesi viene arginato così. I ragazzi affittano un appartamento per stare oltre alle 22. Fanno festa e dormono lì.
Anche nello studio dove vado, viene a suonare da mesi gente da altre regioni.
E una sera che ho finito alle 22, c'era ancora gente, auto per le strade.
Mascherina usata sempre meno all'aperto.
Nel we scorso il centro era un delirio da noi.
Mia figlia è andata a fare un giro, un caos allucinante.
DDL Zan e Inter. Più shopping etc.
Tanti sono rientrati al lavoro.
Eppure i contagi calano.
Erano alti quando tutti stavano in casa, per cui.
Sta andando come l'anno scorso.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io non ho fatto niente di tutto questo.
> Noi siamo in Italia.
> Zona rossa/arancione per mesi.
> In un comune di 40.000 abitanti per mesi.
> ...


No


----------



## Lara3 (14 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io non ho fatto niente di tutto questo.
> Noi siamo in Italia.
> Zona rossa/arancione per mesi.
> In un comune di 40.000 abitanti per mesi.
> ...


E come credi che si uscirà dalla zona rossa senza vaccinarsi e senza limitazioni ?
Intendo uscire una volta per tutte; non uscire per ritornarci.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi in diretta roma ora con questo link e dimmi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Praticamente non c’è nessuno


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E come credi che si uscirà dalla zona rossa senza vaccinarsi e senza limitazioni ?
> Intendo uscire una volta per tutte; non uscire per ritornarci.


Dalla zona rossa per scelta politica. In Spagna hanno tolto il 9 aprile lo stato d'emergenza e il coprifuoco, in Bielorussia non c'è mai stato.
Dalla pandemia... Beh, nessuna pandemia è durata oltre i due anni.
I virus mutano e pian piano si adattano per sopravvivere. E normalmente tra le opzioni che scelgono per farlo, vi è la riduzione della letalità a carico dell'organismo ospite. Oltre a questo la mortalità col tempo decade proprio perché viene meno la popolazione più fragile, che muore quasi sempre nella fase iniziale.
Oltre a questo la memoria immunitaria permette al nostro sistema immunitario di riconoscere il virus con cui è entrato in contatto e di difendersi naturalmente negli anni successivi. Queste sono le modalità per cui le pandemie non durano in eterno, anche se il virus non muore. Normalmente non si considerano letali, per dire, l'influenza o ii rhinovirus, anche se ci contagiamo ogni anno da sempre, poiché il nostro organismo sa come difendersi. E fino al 2003 i Coronavirus erano accreditati di sintomi lievi, dalla diarrea soprattutto negli animali fino al raffreddore comune.
Nel 2003 furono classificati sintomi più pericolosi a causa deglii effetti studiati nella  prima epidemia di Sars. Ma l'epidemia terminò prima che si potesse sviluppare il vaccino.
I coronavirus hanno serbatoi animali. Puoi vaccinare tutti gli esseri umani, ma potranno ugualmente continuare a esistere negli animali, compresi quelli da allevamento in contatto con l'uomo. Il primo Coronavirus fu individuato in un gatto, per cui. Era il 1912...
E abbiamo visto che il passaggio da animale a uomo è possibile.
Io ritengo fondamentali le cure: qualsiasi virus che provochi polmoniti o tempeste citochiniche senza alcun tipo di profilassi medica tempestiva aumenta la mortalità. Se prendi un paziente in cui un normale virus ha superato le barriere generando una polmonite e non gli prescrivi alcun tipo di farmaco adeguato, muore. Mia moglie senza cure sarebbe morta 8 anni fa. Come accadeva un tempo.
La vaccinazione non è un'idea sbagliata, ma in pandemia è un po' come il paradosso di Achille e la tartaruga. Un vaccino rischia di diventare obsoleto velocemente, quindi di non essere assolutamente capace di generare risposte immunitarie adeguate alle varianti che - preciso - non sono affatto conosciute. Non si fa un sequenziamento ad ogni tampone effettuato, per cui. Inoltre non si sa con certezza come una vaccinazione di massa possa agire sulle variazioni del virus. Al momento alcuni vaccini sono già divenuti obsoleti in alcune zone, come il Sudafrica.
Il caso delle Seychelles è emblematico, anche se devo precisare che il vaccino utilizzato è del tipo a virus inattivato. La mia idea era che la vaccinazione doveva essere concentrata nelle fasce di età dai 65 in su e per le persone più fragili, dove risulta assai convenente, potenziando al contempo la sanità generale per le cure necessarie per le altre fasce d'età.








						Insider
					

The latest news from Business Insider




					it.businessinsider.com


----------



## Lara3 (14 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Dalla zona rossa per scelta politica. In Spagna hanno tolto il 9 aprile lo stato d'emergenza e il coprifuoco, in Bielorussia non c'è mai stato.
> Dalla pandemia... Beh, nessuna pandemia è durata oltre i due anni.
> I virus mutano e pian piano si adattano per sopravvivere. E normalmente tra le opzioni che scelgono per farlo, vi è la riduzione della letalità a carico dell'organismo ospite. Oltre a questo la mortalità col tempo decade proprio perché viene meno la popolazione più fragile, che muore quasi sempre nella fase iniziale.
> Oltre a questo la memoria immunitaria permette al nostro sistema immunitario di riconoscere il virus con cui è entrato in contatto e di difendersi naturalmente negli anni successivi. Queste sono le modalità per cui le pandemie non durano in eterno, anche se il virus non muore. Normalmente non si considerano letali, per dire, l'influenza o ii rhinovirus, anche se ci contagiamo ogni anno da sempre, poiché il nostro organismo sa come difendersi. E fino al 2003 i Coronavirus erano accreditati di sintomi lievi, dalla diarrea soprattutto negli animali fino al raffreddore comune.
> ...


La politica non c’entra niente con la pandemia. Se qualche paese ha tolto il coprifuoco o lo stato di emergenza prima di un altro è perché se la può permettere ( posti letto liberi negli ospedali, particolarità del sistema sanitario, calo dei contagi, situazione dei trasporti, ecc).
Questo continuo mostrare altri paesi che hanno meno restrizioni mi sa di bambini d’asilo. Nessun governo nel mondo si diverte a rovinare l’economia di un paese con le restrizioni se non fossero necessarie.
Dall’altra parte le scene di Bergamo ti dovrebbero far riflettere sulla differenza fra dire « siamo pronti «  e ammettere «  siamo nei guai ».


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> *La politica non c’entra niente con la pandemia.* Se qualche paese ha tolto il coprifuoco o lo stato di emergenza prima di un altro è perché se la può permettere ( posti letto liberi negli ospedali, particolarità del sistema sanitario, calo dei contagi, situazione dei trasporti, ecc).
> Questo continuo mostrare altri paesi che hanno meno restrizioni mi sa di bambini d’asilo. Nessun governo nel mondo si diverte a rovinare l’economia di un paese con le restrizioni se non fossero necessarie.
> Dall’altra parte le scene di Bergamo ti dovrebbero far riflettere sulla differenza fra dire « siamo pronti «  e ammettere «  siamo nei guai ».


Ti avverto che TUTTE le decisioni sono sempre state prese in sede politica.
E' molto ingenuo pensare che non ci siano interferenze, ma non lo pretendo da chi ha una visione assolutamente candida del potere, scordando il passato, anche recente, della storia italiana.
Bergamo fu uno scandalo su cui la magistratura dovrebbe indagare.
Alcune testimonianze sulla gestione ospedaliera lombarda sono terrificanti.
Un nostro conoscente è stato costretto a lavorare come medico in ospedale pur avendo il Covid a marzo scorso.
Ha contagiato non si sa quante persone e poi è stato intubato.
Questo lo so direttamente. E mi fermo qui.
Un giorno forse qualcuno aprirà il vaso di Pandora.
Lo spero. Io avrei almeno due morti da citare a proposito.
E' un mondo di stronzi. Te lo dico sinceramente.


----------



## abebis (14 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sai vero che hai risposto spostando il focus dal tema (anticostituzionale e controproducente, per questo non realmente considerato) allo scontro personale?
> Evidentemente anche tu, come tutti, reagisci in modo emotivo e binario, come i più, anche se sei giovane e anticonformista.


@Brunetta , rileggi con attenzione: io ho risposto prima argomentando la mia posizione in modo ben preciso dopodiché, visto che @danny mi ha dato del qualunquista che ragiona per interposta persona, con i pensieri degli altri, mi sono preso la briga di rispondere sul personale con il suo stesso tono.

Io personalmente sono un po' stanco di tutta questa gente che si lamenta di tutto ma di fatto non si capisce come pensa che si possa uscire da questa situazione.

Mi piacerebbe, davvero, sapere qual è la ricetta che viene proposta per risolvere l'emergenza. 

Tagliando un po' con l'accetta, io vedo solo tre soluzioni: 
- Lockdown, isolamento sociale e chiusura di più o meno tutto fino a quando il virus si estingue 
- Vaccinazione 
- Lasciare andare tutto "normale" ed affidarci alla selezione naturale

I vari stati hanno seguito una di queste strade, facendo un po' un mescolamento tra le varie strategie per cercare di minimizzare i danni.

Qual è, invece, la ricetta di @danny per uscire da questa situazione? Non mi è chiaro: io lo leggo sempre solo lamentarsi una volta di una cosa, una volta di un'altra. E la tua ricetta? O quella di chiunque altro non sia soddisfatto di come i governi abbiano gestito l'emergenza?

Mi date delle proposte concerete, per favore, a parte il solito "piove, governo ladro?" Un piano dettagliato su cosa fare, please! Che mi sa che dev'essere qualcosa di davvero genialmente semplice, se nessun "esperto" è riuscito a figurarselo...

Io, personalmente, non sono troppo soddisfatto di come i vari stati hanno gestito l'emergenza ma non me ne lamento:  tutto sommato hanno limitato i danni, per come potevano. 

Le cose di cui mi lamento verso lo stato sono le carenze strutturali, quelle che non vengono affrontate e risolte in tempi normali, quando sarebbe possibile, e doveroso, farlo: la privatizzazione dei profitti e la collettivizzazione delle perdite; l'evasione fiscale; lo smantellamento della sanità e dell'istruzione pubblica; e via discorrendo. Sono queste le cose che mi fanno imbestialire nei confronti dei governanti, non come hanno gestito l'emergenza: quando si è in emergenza, colti alla sprovvista, si fa quel che si può, che si riesce fare tenuto conto del fatto che mettere in piedi macchine che gestiscano problemi così grandi su numeri così grandi non è cosa che si risolve con un colpo di bacchetta del mago Merlino.

Ah, BTW, giusto per chiarire: sta parlando uno che il covid se l'è fatto due mesi fa, insieme alla moglie. Io con sintomi leggeri, tanto che ho continuato indefessamente (o forse meglio fessamente) a lavorare. Mia moglie con sintomi più insidiosi: lei ha smesso nel periodo di malattia. Più o meno contemporaneamente se lo sono fatto anche le nostre famiglie di origine e abbiamo perso un paio di ascendenti diretti e qualche amico di famiglia. Ok, d'accordo: avevano delle "comorbidità", come usa dire oggi... tant'è: la spintarella finale gliel'ha data il covid.

Io appena passa il periodo minimo (devono passare almeno 3 mesi) ed è il mio turno, mi faccio il vaccino, uno qualsiasi, perché comunque conosco pure qualche coetaneo, in buona salute, che è finito in terapia intensiva: non sono morti, ma non è stata una passeggiata di salute. E dire che adesso, pur guariti, stanno bene bene... beh... è un po' un understatement.

Avendo già avuto il covid, mi sarà sufficiente una dose sola per essere completamente immunizzato. Per quanto non lo so, ma è un problema che mi porrò l'anno prossimo, sperando che nel frattempo grazie ai vaccini convivere col covid sarà davvero come convivere con l'influenza, sempre che questa speranza non venga vanificata da chi invece pensa di averla capita meglio di me...   
Nel caso contrario, invece, amen: posso tranquillamente affrontare un altro inverno di lockdown totale. Sono in totale, e felice, decrescita...


----------



## Lara3 (14 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ti avverto che TUTTE le decisioni sono sempre state prese in sede politica.
> E' molto ingenuo pensare che non ci siano interferenze, ma non lo pretendo da chi ha una visione assolutamente candida del potere, scordando il passato, anche recente, della storia italiana.
> Bergamo fu uno scandalo su cui la magistratura dovrebbe indagare.
> Alcune testimonianze sulla gestione ospedaliera lombarda sono terrificanti.
> ...


Quindi ... se uno stato ha un sistema sanitario carente tanto da mandare a lavorare un medico con COVID come hai detto tu, allora per forza mette restrizioni altrove. 
Se non può migliorare sanità e trasporti, allora chiude tutto il resto che possa aumentare i contagi: turismo, ristorazione, palestre, scuole.


----------



## ologramma (14 Maggio 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> @Brunetta , rileggi con attenzione: io ho risposto prima argomentando la mia posizione in modo ben preciso dopodiché, visto che @danny mi ha dato del qualunquista che ragiona per interposta persona, con i pensieri degli altri, mi sono preso la briga di rispondere sul personale con il suo stesso tono.
> 
> Io personalmente sono un po' stanco di tutta questa gente che si lamenta di tutto ma di fatto non si capisce come pensa che si possa uscire da questa situazione.
> 
> ...


bisogna fare l'esame per vedere quanti anticorpi hai generato ,  per tutti non è eguale  devi fare un esame specifico poi puoi pensare di fare il vaccino . Si chiama pandemia , lo dico in generale , perchè l'infezione viaggia per via aerea ed infetta tutti . Anche io che sto a roma anche se siamo pochi positivi , con la ripresa dei lavori  , basta vedere il raccordo anulare che casino di traffico, se non si usano accortezze riprende  , solo che qui le categorie  degli anziani e le persone con patologie la vaccinazione  è in linea , solo mancano anche se tutte arrivano a Pratica di mare e poi ridistribuite


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> @Brunetta , rileggi con attenzione: io ho risposto prima argomentando la mia posizione in modo ben preciso dopodiché, visto che @danny mi ha dato del qualunquista che ragiona per interposta persona, con i pensieri degli altri, mi sono preso la briga di rispondere sul personale con il suo stesso tono.
> 
> Io personalmente sono un po' stanco di tutta questa gente che si lamenta di tutto ma di fatto non si capisce come pensa che si possa uscire da questa situazione.
> 
> ...


Ma la linea politica la decidiamo qui?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> @Brunetta , rileggi con attenzione: io ho risposto prima argomentando la mia posizione in modo ben preciso dopodiché, visto che @danny mi ha dato del qualunquista che ragiona per interposta persona, con i pensieri degli altri, mi sono preso la briga di rispondere sul personale con il suo stesso tono.
> 
> Io personalmente sono un po' stanco di tutta questa gente che si lamenta di tutto ma di fatto non si capisce come pensa che si possa uscire da questa situazione.
> 
> ...


Io ho fatto il covid ma mi fanno due dose. Vero che l’ho fatto l’anno scorso


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Difficile fare il paragone visto il tempo che è passato dalla ultima volta


L’ultima volta non esiste, poiché l’ultima volta della juve si chiamava ancora coppa dei campioni.
La juve ad oggi non ha ancora vinto una Champions.


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Faccio la volontaria in un ospedale dove si vaccina. Vengono fatti tutti i vaccini ma in giorni diversi. Chi arriva non sa quale vaccino quel giorno viene fatto. Ovvio che vengono chiamate categorie di persone adatte a quel vaccino.


Corretto.
anch’io a breve mi vaccinerò e sul riepilogo della prenotazione c’è scritto nulla.
ho chiesto però ad uno degli infermieri che lavorano lì e che abita nella via di mia cognata e mi ha risposto: dipende da cosa arriva per quei giorni, non sappiamo nemmeno noi cosa avremo disponibile.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> lla fine ho sciato, stato in hotel e mangiato al ristorante, preso la cabinovia, ho lavorato, preso i mezzi di trasporto, fatto scuola in presenza quest’anno.


Ce la fai a passare a giugno, o ti bocciano anche quest'anno?


----------



## Skorpio (14 Maggio 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Avendo già avuto il covid, mi sarà sufficiente una dose sola per essere completamente immunizzato.


E magari te ci credi anche, vero?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> L’ultima volta non esiste, poiché l’ultima volta della juve si chiamava ancora coppa dei campioni.
> La juve ad oggi non ha ancora vinto una Champions.


Non volevo infierire


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Corretto.
> anch’io a breve mi vaccinerò e sul riepilogo della prenotazione c’è scritto nulla.
> ho chiesto però ad uno degli infermieri che lavorano lì e che abita nella via di mia cognata e mi ha risposto: dipende da cosa arriva per quei giorni, non sappiamo nemmeno noi cosa avremo disponibile.


Anche da voi è così


----------



## abebis (16 Maggio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E magari te ci credi anche, vero?


Certo che ci credo. 

Con il beneficio d'inventario, ovviamente, come è d'obbligo fare per qualsiasi ricerca scientifica, ad eccezione dei teoremi di matematica, e ancor più quando si tratta di una ricerca scientifica in itinere su un argomento completamente nuovo.

A cosa dovrei credere, invece, secondo le tue specifiche competenze scientifiche?


----------



## Lara3 (16 Maggio 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.corriere.it/cronache/20...ei-8795e32a-2b03-11eb-9939-58d0486c3785.shtml
> 
> Crisanti ;
> «Il vaccino a gennaio? Io
> ...


Mi spiegate per favore a cosa serve il Green pass di Draghi ?
Se è vero che un vaccinato può comunque ammalarsi e contagiare gli altri, il pass a cosa serve ?
E che validità avrà ? 
Nessuno può garantire che vale più di un ora o un giorno, insomma finché uno viene contagiato. 
Se ho capito bene è un modo per incentivare il turismo, ma che garanzia ha un turista che ha appena  ottenuto un Green pass di rimanerci «  green «  fino alla fine della vacanza ?
I dipendenti degli hotel e ristoranti vengono testati regolarmente ? È previsto questo ?
Vorrei valutare i pro e contro.


----------



## Vera (16 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi spiegate per favore a cosa serve il Green pass di Draghi ?
> Se è vero che un vaccinato può comunque ammalarsi e contagiare gli altri, il pass a cosa serve ?
> E che validità avrà ?
> Nessuno può garantire che vale più di un ora o un giorno, insomma finché uno viene contagiato.
> ...


Serve ad evitare la quarantena che, fino ad oggi, era obbligatoria. È un'anticipazione del green pass europeo che sarà attivo da metà giugno.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Maggio 2021)

Serve a discriminare.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> @Brunetta , rileggi con attenzione: io ho risposto prima argomentando la mia posizione in modo ben preciso dopodiché, visto che @danny mi ha dato del qualunquista che ragiona per interposta persona, con i pensieri degli altri, mi sono preso la briga di rispondere sul personale con il suo stesso tono.
> 
> Io personalmente sono un po' stanco di tutta questa gente che si lamenta di tutto ma di fatto non si capisce come pensa che si possa uscire da questa situazione.
> 
> ...


Io non ho ricette per uscire da questa situazione perché non ho alcun potere.
Sono un cittadino qualsiasi.
Non conto un cazzo.
Esprimo opinioni.
Ognuno di noi deve sottostare alle decisioni di chi ha potere.  Noi stiamo in basso, loro in alto.
Quindi al di là di esprimere opinioni entrambi abbiamo marginali possibilità di scelta.
Personalmente ritengo la vaccinazione utile per i soggetti più fragili. È un'opinione basata sulla mia lettura dei dati, sulla mia conoscenza e su quella che mi trasmettono persone vicine per cui nutro fiducia.
Meno per gli under 40.
Ciò non toglie che se un giovane vuole vaccinarsi,  gli deve essere consentito di farlo.
Molto meno tollero chi invece, concetto che hai espresso nel primo post, sulla base di scelte personali divide le persone tra buone e cattive.
Se una persona ha paura di vaccinarsi, questa paura deve essere accettata con la stessa identica accoglienza che si adotta per chi ha una lecita e comprensibile paura del Covid.
Polarizzare le scelte, le opinioni, contrapporre visioni è tipico di questo periodo storico ma è anche molto rischioso, perché porta a perdere l'obiettivita' è ad assumere posizioni fanatiche.
Ho sempre detto di non apprezzare no Vax come pro Vax.  Ho fatto più intramuscolo io che tutte le persone di questo forum probabilmente. Ne ho ricavato un aumento dei sintomi da allergia con conseguenza che in un periodo della mia vita mi hanno portato vicino alla morte.
Con un sistema immunitario che non segue una linearità posso permettermi di avere tutti i dubbi del mondo e pretendo di non venire additato come untore, cosa che prevedo accadrà ad ottobre quando i positivi risaliranno e si andrà a caccia di streghe e di untori.
Mia moglie, CTF,  110 e lode,  anni in laboratorio, preparazione solida e mentalità scientifica, ha la piena convinzione che sia tutto studiato a tavolino.  E non aggiungo altro. Se lavori nel settore sai che se devi arrivare a 10 come risultato, fai in modo di avere 5+5 o 6+4.  Se ti viene 6+7, 8+4 etc butti via e rifai finché arriva il risultato utile.
Prassi nota. 
So' soldi. 
Se vuoi una risposta a tutto, cercala lì.



Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi ... se uno stato ha un sistema sanitario carente tanto da mandare a lavorare un medico con COVID come hai detto tu, allora per forza mette restrizioni altrove.
> Se non può migliorare sanità e trasporti, allora chiude tutto il resto che possa aumentare i contagi: turismo, ristorazione, palestre, scuole.


Non è lo stato che decide di mandare a lavorare il medico, ma la direzione sanitaria. È lo stesso ospedale dove non ricoverarono né seguirono mia moglie 7 anni fa perché non avevano posti o spazio.
Le restrizioni le mettono per non evidenziare le carenze del sistema sanitario,  certo, che come ben sai è un'integrazione tra pubblico e privato.  Come detto e risaputo, i lockdown rallentano la diffusione del virus,  per cui limitano le affluenze negli ospedali.  Anche se parlare di lockdown per l'Italia è quasi ridicolo. 
Mezzi pubblici pieni,  b&b affittati per eludere coprifuoco, gente nei we nelle seconde case,  cantieri, manifestazioni, lavoro, supermercati affollati, code nei negozi...
Come prevedibile, malgrado i 30.000 dell'Inter, gli 8000 del DDL Zan,  la manifestazione pro Palestina,  il primo maggio, il 25 aprile etc. i positivi sono in calo e abbiamo gli stessi numeri dell'anno scorso. A questo punto si aspetta ottobre. 
Se il vaccino funziona o se la pandemia è finita (alla domanda si potrà rispondere confrontando i panel diversi), ci sarà un crollo rispetto a ottobre 2020.
Se non funziona, avremo gli stessi numeri. 

Detto esplicitamente, la risposta a tutto sarà tra 5 mesi.



abebis ha detto:


> Certo che ci credo.
> 
> Con il beneficio d'inventario, ovviamente, come è d'obbligo fare per qualsiasi ricerca scientifica, ad eccezione dei teoremi di matematica, e ancor più quando si tratta di una ricerca scientifica in itinere su un argomento completamente nuovo.
> 
> A cosa dovrei credere, invece, secondo le tue specifiche competenze scientifiche?


Credere non è un verbo attinente alla scienza. 
Domanda sbagliata.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Maggio 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.corriere.it/cronache/20...ei-8795e32a-2b03-11eb-9939-58d0486c3785.shtml
> 
> Crisanti ;
> «Il vaccino a gennaio? Io
> ...


Draghi dice che Italia apre al turismo.
Ma avrei bisogno di qualche chiarimento.
Se il tampone esce positivo due giorni prima della partenza il soggiorno non è più rimborsabile.
Le assicurazioni viaggi da me escludono fra le cause di annullamento il Covid. Prevedibile e logico : per un premio di qualche centinaia di euro non possono avere un così alto rischio di rimborsare vacanze da 10000 euro.
Vedo che in Italia ci sono agenzie che coprono per l’assicurazione viaggi anche il rischio Covid.
La domanda è ( lecita) : ma in caso di annullamento rimborsano veramente vacanze da 10000 euro oppure falliscono prima di luglio ?
Non è sostenibile per loro un rischio così alto. 
Ed io vorrei avere la certezza ( quasi assoluta) che in caso di annullamento paghino veramente.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Maggio 2021)

È più probabile ti diano un voucher da poter riutilizzare più avanti.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2021)

Sto cercando di immaginare una vacanza da 10.000€.
Quando sono riuscita, torno


----------



## ologramma (17 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Draghi dice che Italia apre al turismo.
> Ma avrei bisogno di qualche chiarimento.
> Se il tampone esce positivo due giorni prima della partenza il soggiorno non è più rimborsabile.
> Le assicurazioni viaggi da me escludono fra le cause di annullamento il Covid. Prevedibile e logico : per un premio di qualche centinaia di euro non possono avere un così alto rischio di rimborsare vacanze da 10000 euro.
> ...


non da retta a tute le cose che dicono io dovevo riprender il vaucer che mi hanno dato per un viaggio, che doveva fare a Maggio dell' anno scorso che si sono inventati  perchè  i 18 mesi sono quasi passati? Lo prorogano di altri sei mesi  , non credo più  a niente


----------



## Vera (17 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Draghi dice che Italia apre al turismo.
> Ma avrei bisogno di qualche chiarimento.
> Se il tampone esce positivo due giorni prima della partenza il soggiorno non è più rimborsabile.
> Le assicurazioni viaggi da me escludono fra le cause di annullamento il Covid. Prevedibile e logico : per un premio di qualche centinaia di euro non possono avere un così alto rischio di rimborsare vacanze da 10000 euro.
> ...


Puoi richiedere un rimborso in denaro o voucher da utilizzare entro 18 mesi.


----------



## ologramma (17 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Puoi richiedere un rimborso in denaro o voucher da utilizzare entro 18 mesi.


vedi sopra


----------



## Vera (17 Maggio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi sopra


Non se lo sono inventato. Di regola il voucher deve essere attivato entro 18 mesi, altrimenti ti fai rimborsare in denaro. Io ho fatto così.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto cercando di immaginare una vacanza da 10.000€.
> Quando sono riuscita, torno


Guarda che è un attimo arrivare a quella cifra...
Io ho lavorato per 15 anni nel turismo...
Ai tempi ho visto pratiche da 100 mila euro...
Un tour che si rispetti...un soggiorno mare...l accompagnatore dall' Italia...tutti i transfer privati...
Anni in cui c era il benessere vero...


----------



## Lara3 (17 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto cercando di immaginare una vacanza da 10.000€.
> Quando sono riuscita, torno


Vai su Booking scegli un hotel decente 2 settimane. Gli anni scorsi che eravamo 4 costava più di 10.000 euro. Al mare in Italia. Senza dover andare sull’esotico.


----------



## Vera (17 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vai su Booking scegli un hotel decente 2 settimane. Gli anni scorsi che eravamo 4 costava più di 10.000 euro. Al mare in Italia. Senza dover andare sull’esotico.


Scusa ma che hotel consideri decente? Per spendere più di €10000 significa che andavi in alberghi a €200 a notte.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vai su Booking scegli un hotel decente 2 settimane. Gli anni scorsi che eravamo 4 costava più di 10.000 euro. Al mare in Italia. Senza dover andare sull’esotico.


Ma non hai capito?
Lo so anch’io che ci sono vacanze costose.
Ma fa vomitare la tua spocchia che dimostra che i soldi non vanno di pari passo con la cultura.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Scusa ma che hotel consideri decente? Per spendere più di €10000 significa che andavi in alberghi a €200 a notte.


È il minimo, no?
Sei tu che consideri vacanze da pezzenti.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non hai capito?
> Lo so anch’io che ci sono vacanze costose.
> Ma fa vomitare la tua spocchia che dimostra che i soldi non vanno di pari passo con la cultura.


Perché sei così acida ?
Certo che se una vacanza costa 1500 euro non mi sto dannando a cercare una soluzione in caso di annullamento. Ma per altre cifre mi scoccia perdere i soldi.
Tranquilla: ho indicato una cifra per far capire che difficilmente con un premio di assicurazione viaggi di 200 euro ti  rimborsano vacanze da 10000 euro in quanto anche il più scemo capirebbe che l’assicurazione andrebbe in fallimento nei tempi di pandemia.
Non l’ho detto per farti invidia o per farti vomitare la mia spocchia.
Vedo che l’hai presa male .
Per tranquillizzarti ci sono stata anche nei posti più costosi.
Ti offro il Plasil se questo ti fa vomitare ancora.
E per quanto riguarda la cultura io ho una laurea ed un master .
Anche tu vero ?
Come sarai arrivata alla conclusione che la mia cultura non va di pari passo con i soldi solo tu lo sai.
Intanto prima di arrivare alle conclusioni del cavolo accertati prima che TU hai una cultura di pari passo al tuo interlocutore.
Ti sei laureata durante le pause pubblicitarie dei 10000 film visti ?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Perché sei così acida ?
> Certo che se una vacanza costa 1500 euro non mi sto dannando a cercare una soluzione in caso di annullamento. Ma per altre cifre mi scoccia perdere i soldi.
> Tranquilla: ho indicato una cifra per far capire che difficilmente con un premio di assicurazione viaggi di 200 euro ti  rimborsano vacanze da 10000 euro in quanto anche il più scemo capirebbe che l’assicurazione andrebbe in fallimento nei tempi di pandemia.
> Non l’ho detto per farti invidia o per farti vomitare la mia spocchia.
> ...


L’acida sono io?
La cultura di cui parlo non ha nulla a che vedere con l’istruzione formale.
Non capisci nemmeno che per chi fa una vacanza da 1.500€ perdere i soldi è più pesante di chi ne perde 10.000.
Cultura è capire gli altri.


----------



## Lara3 (18 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’acida sono io?
> La cultura di cui parlo non ha nulla a che vedere con l’istruzione formale.
> Non capisci nemmeno che per chi fa una vacanza da 1.500€ perdere i soldi è più pesante di chi ne perde 10.000.
> Cultura è capire gli altri.


Eppure il concetto era facile... pazienza.
Brutta cosa l’invidia.


----------



## Martes (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Eppure il concetto era facile... pazienza.
> Brutta cosa l’invidia.


Credo che tu non ti renda conto della tua pochezza. 
Non volevo entrare nella discussione, ma leggere certe cose è davvero disturbante


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Eppure il concetto era facile... pazienza.
> Brutta cosa l’invidia.


Esattamente invidia per cosa?


----------



## Lara3 (18 Maggio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Credo che tu non ti renda conto della tua pochezza.
> Non volevo entrare nella discussione, ma leggere certe cose è davvero disturbante


Ti disturba così tanto che qualcuno possa spendere 10.000 euro per una vacanza?
Non sono neanche tanto per 4 persone 2 settimane.
O avresti preferito la domanda : » come faccio a farmi rimborsare la vacanza da 500 euro che ho pagato per 4 persone per 2 settimane con un’assicurazione viaggio da 300 euro ?
Aveva più senso per te ?
O bisogna far domande idiote per renderti felice ?
Perché nessuno pagherebbe altri 300 euro per assicurare una vacanza da 500. Piuttosto si prende il rischio e come va, va.
Un’altra che non ha capito il senso del messaggio.
L’unica cosa che ti è saltato agli occhi era il costo della vacanza, non il senso che un’assicurazione viaggi non può permettersi di rimborsare i costi di annullamento di una vacanza che sono maggiori, differenza troppo alta fra il premio pagato e vacanza assicurata in un periodo in cui il rischio di annullamento è molto alto.
M’interessava semplicemente di sapere se durante la pandemia questi costi sono sostenibili per un’assicurazione oppure mi devo aspettare che in caso di bisogno poi non pagano.
Pazienza ancora una volta; mi diverte pure un sacco vedere come ti rode.
Mi fa ridere la tua grandezza 
E ... buone vacanze 
Ma si può rompere le scatole perché uno ha indicato il costo di una vacanza ?
O devo andare per forza in tenda per renderti felice ?


----------



## Martes (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ti disturba così tanto che qualcuno possa spendere 10.000 euro per una vacanza?
> Non sono neanche tanto per 4 persone 2 settimane.
> O avresti preferito la domanda : » come faccio a farmi rimborsare la vacanza da 500 euro che ho pagato per 4 persone per 2 settimane con un’assicurazione viaggio da 300 euro ?
> Aveva più senso per te ?
> ...


Grazie per avermi fatta ridere!!! 
Quanto impegno per un fraintendimento 
La pochezza che notavo non c'entrava un fico coi costi, ma con l'invidia che tu attribuivi a un ragionamento che con l'invidia non aveva nulla a che fare: come mai ce la vedevi?


----------



## Lara3 (18 Maggio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi fatta ridere!!!
> Quanto impegno per un fraintendimento
> La pochezza che notavo non c'entrava un fico coi costi, ma con l'invidia che tu attribuivi a un ragionamento che con l'invidia non aveva nulla a che fare: come mai ce la vedevi?


Allora quale è il tuo problema?
Brunetta aveva da ridire sul costo della vacanza e mi permetti : sono affari miei , me la pago io.
Ti sei offerta come avvocato d’ufficio per Brunetta; se non sai neanche perché allora ancora meglio .


----------



## Martes (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Allora quale è il tuo problema?
> Brunetta aveva da ridire sul costo della vacanza e mi permetti : sono affari miei , me la pago io.
> Ti sei offerta come avvocato d’ufficio per Brunetta; se non sai neanche perché allora ancora meglio .


È vero, scusami, è che vedevo @Brunetta talmente in affanno dal saltar fuori degnamente dalla vostra discussione che ho agito d'impeto. È un mio difetto, ma ci sto lavorando


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Eppure il concetto era facile... pazienza.
> Brutta cosa l’invidia.


Ma invidia di cosa? Ha solo scritto che sei misera, non che vorrebbe fare quello che fai.


----------



## Lara3 (18 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma invidia di cosa? Ha solo scritto che sei misera, non che vorrebbe fare quello che fai.


Giusto... ha solo detto che sono misera quando ha saputo che faccio vacanze da 10000. Il punto non era nemmeno il costo della vacanza, ma l’assicurazione per l’annullamento viaggio. 
Per essere precisi 10.000 erano intesi con la prima collazione inclusa .
Se non era invidia allora era un reflusso gastrico, tanto era acida nella risposta.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Giusto... ha solo detto che sono misera quando ha saputo che faccio vacanze da 10000. Il punto non era nemmeno il costo della vacanza, ma l’assicurazione per l’annullamento viaggio.
> Per essere precisi 10.000 erano intesi con la prima collazione inclusa .
> Se non era invidia allora era un reflusso gastrico, tanto era acida nella risposta.


Ma invidia per cosa? Cioè una dovrebbe essere invidiosa del fatto che te lo puoi permettere ? Chiedo eh ? Perché sembra qualcosa di normale provare invidia. Mai capito perché 
Dopodiché se una su può permettere una vacanza da 10000 euro dovrebbe anche restare pressoché indifferente se l’associazione non glieli rimborsa.


----------



## Ulisse (18 Maggio 2021)

sono abbastanza incasinato e leggo sommariamente di vacanze da 10000 Euro, di non poter partire, di colazioni incluse.
Beh, nel dubbio sia una richiesta, mi propongo disponibile come accompagnatore.
Sono discreto, pulito, ottimo ascoltatore.
Non do fastidio e se richiesto vado a farmi un giro la sera così da lasciarvi la camera libera per qualche ora.
Astenersi perditempo, mercenari o non amanti del sapone
Contattare ore pasti o dopo le 20.00


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Giusto... ha solo detto che sono misera quando ha saputo che faccio vacanze da 10000. Il punto non era nemmeno il costo della vacanza, ma l’assicurazione per l’annullamento viaggio.
> Per essere precisi 10.000 erano intesi con la prima collazione inclusa .
> Se non era invidia allora era un reflusso gastrico, tanto era acida nella risposta.


E allora cerca di rimanere in tema.
L’invidia c’entra nulla.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vai su Booking scegli un hotel decente 2 settimane. Gli anni scorsi che eravamo 4 costava più di 10.000 euro. Al mare in Italia. Senza dover andare sull’esotico.


Vorrebbe dire circa 180 a persone al giorno. 
 non è una vacanza decente, è al di sopra della media. 
Costo meno l'esotico se proprio vogliamo stare a guardare. 
Diciamo che il  "decente"  È in proporzione alla situazione economica di ogni individuo. 
Se spendi 10.000 è giusto che l'Associazione sia in proporzione, se tanto mi da tanto vale la pena rischiare senza farla


----------



## Vera (18 Maggio 2021)

Da questo abbiamo imparato che ci sono cose che non si possono acquisire con tutte le lauree e i master di questo mondo.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Eppure il concetto era facile... pazienza.
> Brutta cosa l’invidia.


Non puoi nemmeno immaginare come ti sbagli 
Poi di te?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vorrebbe dire circa 180 a persone al giorno.
> non è una vacanza decente, è al di sopra della media.
> Costo meno l'esotico se proprio vogliamo stare a guardare.
> Diciamo che il  "decente"  È in proporzione alla situazione economica di ogni individuo.
> Se spendi 10.000 è giusto che l'Associazione sia in proporzione, se tanto mi da tanto vale la pena rischiare senza farla


Del resto noi siamo abituate agli squallidi motel. Giusto per ricordarlo eh


----------



## Lostris (18 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Del resto noi siamo abituate agli squallidi motel. Giusto per ricordarlo eh


Davvero!!
Mica le sciccherie dei letti a baldacchino, per esempio


----------



## Gennaro73 (18 Maggio 2021)

Personalmente ho avuto seri problemi da giovane dopo una antitetanica fatta insieme all'antitifica.

In famiglia, sia lato madre che padre, quando hanno smesso di fare gli anti influenzali sono andati meglio: con gli "utilissimi" antiinfluenzali ("utilissimi" perchè sono forzatamente dei ceppi virali dell'anno prima) veniva loro oltre le solite influenze, anche uno stato influenzale per lungo tempo.

Io finchè posso evito come la peste, ma questo, visto il mio caso specifico, 

Caso che oltretutto le multinazion... ehm, i medici non reputano sufficiente ad essere esonerato, solo perchè non ho rischiato la pelle!


----------



## Martes (18 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Da questo abbiamo imparato che ci sono cose che non si possono acquisire con tutte le lauree e i master di questo mondo.


Ad esempio un minimo di intelligenza


----------



## Lara3 (18 Maggio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Ad esempio un minimo di intelligenza


Da cosa l’hai dedotto? 
Se posso fare una vacanza da 10000 ( che poi  non è neanche chissà che cosa) vuol dire che sono abbastanza intelligente da guadagnare questi soldi .
Non credi ?
Vedo la solita frustrazione di chi una laurea non ce l’ha e da dello scemo a chi ha studiato di più.
Non ho mai fatto pesare il fatto di non avere una laurea e non mi sento superiore, ma quando vedo questi atteggiamenti mi ricredo e dico che invece una laurea fa la differenza.


----------



## Lara3 (18 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vorrebbe dire circa 180 a persone al giorno.
> non è una vacanza decente, è al di sopra della media.
> Costo meno l'esotico se proprio vogliamo stare a guardare.
> Diciamo che il  "decente"  È in proporzione alla situazione economica di ogni individuo.
> Se spendi 10.000 è giusto che l'Associazione sia in proporzione, se tanto mi da tanto vale la pena rischiare senza farla


Ma quale Associazione??? Sveglia !
Si chiama assicurazione ( annullamento viaggi).
Chiedi un preventivo all’assicurazione ( mi raccomando non associazione ) e capirai come funzionano.


----------



## Lara3 (18 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma invidia per cosa? Cioè una dovrebbe essere invidiosa del fatto che te lo puoi permettere ? Chiedo eh ? Perché sembra qualcosa di normale provare invidia. Mai capito perché
> Dopodiché se una su può permettere una vacanza da 10000 euro dovrebbe anche restare pressoché indifferente se l’associazione non glieli rimborsa.


Ancora questa storia dell’associazione???
Non sapete neanche di che cosa si sta parlando... 
Un’altra che chiede i soldi “ all’associazione” 
E siete pure convinte di aver capito


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Da cosa l’hai dedotto?
> Se posso fare una vacanza da 10000 ( che poi  non è neanche chissà che cosa) vuol dire che sono abbastanza intelligente da guadagnare questi soldi .
> Non credi ?
> Vedo la solita frustrazione di chi una laurea non ce l’ha e da dello scemo a chi ha studiato di più.
> Non ho mai fatto pesare il fatto di non avere una laurea e non mi sento superiore, ma quando vedo questi atteggiamenti mi ricredo e dico che invece una laurea fa la differenza.


Continui a vedere frustrazione dove non c’è 
Quindi chi non può permettersi vacanze da 10000 euro non è intelligente 
Pensa che c’è chi pensa che sia buttare via i soldi invece. 
L’aggiunta (che poi non è che sia chissà che cosa) peggiora ulteriormente quello che hai scritto 
Ricapitolando: amante fighissimo, sportivo, galante che non ti chiederebbe mai certe pratiche sessuali, e soprattutto non ti porterebbe mai in squallidi motel, vacanze da 10000 euro 
Poco poco per te l’apparenza ha tanta importanza?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ancora questa storia dell’associazione???
> Non sapete neanche di che cosa si sta parlando...
> Un’altra che chiede i soldi “ all’associazione”
> E siete pure convinte di aver capito


Assicurazione 
Scusa ho sbagliato a scrivere


----------



## Lostris (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> *Se posso fare una vacanza da 10000 ( che poi  non è neanche chissà che cosa) vuol dire che* *sono abbastanza intelligente da guadagnare questi soldi *.



Ma veramente? 

Veramente credi che le entrate siano il parametro?


----------



## Lara3 (18 Maggio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma veramente?
> 
> Veramente credi che le entrate siano il parametro?


Allora facciamo al contrario: meno si guadagna più si è intelligente 
Così ti va bene ?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Allora facciamo al contrario: meno si guadagna più si è intelligente
> Così ti va bene ?


No semplicemente non sono correlate 
Ci sono coglioni che guadagnano tanto e persone intelligenti che guadagnano poco
Certo che se i tuoi parametri sono questi nel scegliere le persone ....andiamo bene


----------



## Lara3 (18 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Continui a vedere frustrazione dove non c’è
> Quindi chi non può permettersi vacanze da 10000 euro non è intelligente
> Pensa che c’è chi pensa che sia buttare via i soldi invece.
> L’aggiunta (che poi non è che sia chissà che cosa) peggiora ulteriormente quello che hai scritto
> ...


L’apparenza no, ma il comfort è meglio averlo che non averlo. 
Vi scandalizzate per chi si fa una vacanza da 10000 euro...
Roba da matti.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> L’apparenza no, ma il comfort è meglio averlo che non averlo.
> Vi scandalizzate per chi si fa una vacanza da 10000 euro...
> Roba da matti.


Io non mi scandalizzo 
Ma non ne sono invidiosa 
E trovo di pessimo gusto il tuo atteggiamento 
Il confort passa in secondo piano se sto con le persone giuste


----------



## Lara3 (18 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No semplicemente non sono correlate
> Ci sono coglioni che guadagnano tanto e persone intelligenti che guadagnano poco
> Certo che se i tuoi parametri sono questi nel scegliere le persone ....andiamo bene


Però a questo punto visto che parli “dei coglioni che guadagnano tanto”, non pensi che le “persone intelligenti che guadagnano poco” sono doppiamente coglioni ?
Perché appunto pur essendo intelligenti guadagnano poco ?


----------



## Lara3 (18 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non mi scandalizzo
> Ma non ne sono invidiosa
> E trovo di pessimo gusto il tuo atteggiamento
> Il confort passa in secondo piano se sto con le persone giuste


Ho solo chiesto un consiglio di come non perdere i soldi di una vacanza per cause Corona. Sull’assicurazione annullamento viaggi. E apriti cielo a Brunetta le è venuto il vomito , come ha detto lei, perché “ come si fa a fare una vacanza da 10000”. 
Intanto io la mia informazione l’ho avuta. Non da voi. Voi eravate troppo concentrate a criticare il costo del viaggio e la mia cultura. Mi spiace ho solo una laurea ed un master. 
Vi credo sulla parola che l’università della vita vi rende più intelligenti , non sapevo che vi rendeva altrettanto acide.
Visto che la mia info l’ho avuta, non è più necessario concentrarvi sulle mie vacanze & co.
E visto che il tempo è denaro, non voglio sprecare altro tempo con discussioni inutili.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Però a questo punto visto che parli “dei coglioni che guadagnano tanto”, non pensi che le “persone intelligenti che guadagnano poco” sono doppiamente coglioni ?
> Perché appunto pur essendo intelligenti guadagnano poco ?


Ma il dubbio che vi sia gente che ama il proprio lavoro e che si fa vastare quello che guadagna ti viene? 
Mio figlio non è un cretino ma fa l’operaio. Ha mollato la scuola. Questo fa di lui uno poco intelligente? Raramente ho visto un ragazzo della sua età così sereno e soprattutto avercene di giovani che hanno la voglia di lavorare che ha lui . Non fa vacanza da 10000 euro ma ha decine di amici con cui di diverte e sta bene 
Per te invece è importante il luogo e la forma più che le persone. Se il tuo amante ti portasse al motel probabilmente non lo considereresti. Vedi tu


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ho solo chiesto un consiglio di come non perdere i soldi di una vacanza per cause Corona. Sull’assicurazione annullamento viaggi. E apriti cielo a Brunetta le è venuto il vomito , come ha detto lei, perché “ come si fa a fare una vacanza da 10000”.
> Intanto io la mia informazione l’ho avuta. Non da voi. Voi eravate troppo concentrate a criticare il costo del viaggio e la mia cultura. Mi spiace ho solo una laurea ed un master.
> Vi credo sulla parola che l’università della vita vi rende più intelligenti , non sapevo che vi rendeva altrettanto acide.
> Visto che la mia info l’ho avuta, non è più necessario concentrarvi sulle mie vacanze & co.
> E visto che il tempo è denaro, non voglio sprecare altro tempo con discussioni inutili.


Nessuno ha criticato la cultura ma l’intelligenza di aver pensato che qualcuno rosicasse. Cosa ben diversa
Anzi dimostrazione che puoi avere cultura e non intelligenza 
Ci sono fior di laureati con cui non berrei nemmeno un caffè . Sicuramente hanno una cultura molto più vasta della mia


----------



## Lostris (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Allora facciamo al contrario: meno si guadagna più si è intelligente
> Così ti va bene ?


eh niente, mi spiace.

Non riesco a ragionare in modo binario come te. 
La mia laurea vale sicuramente meno della tua.


----------



## patroclo (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Però a questo punto visto che parli “dei coglioni che guadagnano tanto”, non pensi che le “persone intelligenti che guadagnano poco” sono doppiamente coglioni ?
> Perché appunto pur essendo intelligenti guadagnano poco ?


 eccomi
...in effetti, sotto questo aspetto, sono un bel pirla


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> eccomi
> ...in effetti, sotto questo aspetto, sono un bel pirla


Vabbé, ma se si crede a una società meritocratica e al riconoscimento della intelligenza da parte dei titoli conseguiti, tutto il resto è di conseguenza.
Non ha capito che la questione assicurativa l’abbiamo capita. Tutte le assicurazioni di viaggio sono in proporzione al viaggio e al rischio. 
Solo che nel fare l’esempio, Lara non ha perso occasione di evidenziare il livello economico.
E pensare che nessuno, delicatamente, ha fatto domande su chi sarebbero le quattro persone.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Del resto noi siamo abituate agli squallidi motel. Giusto per ricordarlo eh


Decenti


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma quale Associazione??? Sveglia !
> Si chiama assicurazione ( annullamento viaggi).
> Chiedi un preventivo all’assicurazione ( mi raccomando non associazione ) e capirai come funzionano.


Sei un po pirla, però, era ovvio che è assicurazione,  il suggerimento è venuto come associazione e non mi sono messa a correggere.
Ma sei sicura di stare bene?


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Giusto... ha solo detto che sono misera quando ha saputo che faccio vacanze da 10000. Il punto non era nemmeno il costo della vacanza, ma l’assicurazione per l’annullamento viaggio.
> Per essere precisi 10.000 erano intesi con la prima collazione inclusa .
> Se non era invidia allora era un reflusso gastrico, tanto era acida nella risposta.


Sveglia, colazione con una L  sola. 

PS. Non sono pirla , ti sto facendo notare, che anche tu non controlli


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Da cosa l’hai dedotto?
> Se posso fare una vacanza da 10000 ( che poi  non è neanche chissà che cosa) vuol dire che sono abbastanza intelligente da guadagnare questi soldi .
> Non credi ?
> Vedo la solita frustrazione di chi una laurea non ce l’ha e da dello scemo a chi ha studiato di più.
> Non ho mai fatto pesare il fatto di non avere una laurea e non mi sento superiore, ma quando vedo questi atteggiamenti mi ricredo e dico che invece una laurea fa la differenza.


Tranne nel tuo caso, probabilmente l'hai comprata con i bei soldoni che guadagni. 
Se fossi stata " Veramente intelligente " Avresti capito che molte persone che ti hanno risposto hanno una laurea. 
Il problema non è la laurea è l'educazione che purtroppo non si  impara. 
Però puoi sempre tentare a prendere ripetizioni, si sa mai che migliori.


----------



## Vera (18 Maggio 2021)




----------



## Pincopallino (18 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> L’apparenza no, ma il comfort è meglio averlo che non averlo.
> Vi scandalizzate per chi si fa una vacanza da 10000 euro...
> Roba da matti.


guarda che hai frainteso.
nessuno qui si scandalizza se si fanno vacanze costose.
sono i tuoi modi che denotano parecchi limiti.
anch’io ne ho neh e parecchi anche ma ne sono consapevole e ci convivo.
tu ancora no.


----------



## Foglia (19 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Da cosa l’hai dedotto?
> Se posso fare una vacanza da 10000 ( che poi  non è neanche chissà che cosa) vuol dire che sono abbastanza intelligente da guadagnare questi soldi .
> Non credi ?
> Vedo la solita frustrazione di chi una laurea non ce l’ha e da dello scemo a chi ha studiato di più.
> Non ho mai fatto pesare il fatto di non avere una laurea e non mi sento superiore, ma quando vedo questi atteggiamenti mi ricredo e dico che invece una laurea fa la differenza.



Boh. Ho una laurea, una abilitazione, due master   

Non sto guadagnando un cazzo, e prima comunque molto poco.

Non sono certamente un fulmine di intelligenza, non mi ritengo del tutto stupida. So ancora leggere (ogni tanto eh, che se son distratta o sono nei momenti "off" ci capisco una cippa pure qui, per carità  ).
Io non ho niente contro di te. Ho letto la discussione. Hai chiesto come funziona e se funziona il rimborso per annullamento della vacanza, precisando che il motivo per cui lo chiedevi era il costo. @Brunetta ti ha risposto che non appena fosse riuscita a immaginare una vacanza da 10k euro sarebbe tornata. Le hai risposto che qualsiasi posto "decente" costa (per due settimane eh) quella cifra. Ora, anche a voler tacere un pò lo schiaffo alla miseria (che qui dentro più o meno abbiamo tutti la fortuna di non conoscere, o almeno me lo auguro e lo auguro a tutti) che una ti risponda che 10k euro per due settimane di vacanza (pernottamento e prima colazione) siano un minimo di decenza per una vacanza.... vabbeh, francamente può risultare un pò fuori dal mondo.

Ma dove tu ci abbia letto invidia, non lo so. Brunetta ti ha detto che doveva immaginarsi una vacanza da 10k. Tutto qui. E poi (a tua risposta che bastava prenotare un qualsiasi posto decente su booking) ti ha fatto notare che - magari magari - una vacanza "decente" salta fuori anche con molti meno soldi.

Il resto che hai scritto risulta un pò spiacevole da leggersi per chiunque.

E come tutto questo discorso si sia trasformato in una valutazione di "valore", non più di una vacanza, ma di persone, francamente preferisco non approfondirlo.

Io sto valutando se lasciarmi convincere da alcuni amici a prenotare una settimana al mare. Costerebbe mooooolto meno, in residence 

Sono un pò indecisa perché fondamentalmente mi dispiace spendere soldi quando so che, di mio, non ne stanno entrando. Dall'altro lato vorrei far contento mio figlio (anche se già so che sarà più che altro una settimana di scleramento ), il quale si farebbe una vacanza con il suo amichetto. Non ha bisogno di andare al mare (nel senso che non è un bisogno e comunque al mare ci andrà anche col padre), ma so che gli farebbe piacere andarci col suo amico. Sono indecisa (e infatti ho "mandato avanti" gli amici a prenotare, dicendo loro che io ci avrei pensato ancora un pò su) proprio perché non vorrei comunque perdere i soldi, in questo periodo di incertezza. O metti che trovo un lavoro, e non riesco a partire.  Per carità, dovesse succedere, vivo lo stesso, ma comunque mi girerebbero. Forse più che a te 

Il prezzo è ben altro dal tuo, il posto comunque PER ME più che decente 
Invidia nel leggerti, giuro, non ne ho avuta.
Qualche bella vacanza ho avuto la fortuna di farla , ma ti dirò anche che la più bella vacanza parte dalla nostra testa


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io faccio come la Falcetti in radio: promuove i vaccini intervistando tutti medici, ricercatori etc, ma non lo ha  fatto nelle sue finestre pur essendo giornalista e avendo 63 anni. Aspetto.


Si è vaccinata oggi


----------



## Gennaro73 (19 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> View attachment 9560


Mi piacciono un casino le donne che fanno quel tipo di cose. La povera moglie di Gene Wilder, Gilda Radner... ad esempio...


----------



## ologramma (20 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non se lo sono inventato. Di regola il voucher deve essere attivato entro 18 mesi, altrimenti ti fai rimborsare in denaro. Io ho fatto così.


scusa da febbraio dell'altro anno quando tempo è passato? Si parla che lo volgiono prorogare di altri sei mesi .
Sia la mia gita che altre  di persone conosciute non hanno ripreso niente , solo un mio parente  ha ripreso i soldi dell'aereo per l'oriente e il bonifico sul suo conto corrente dell'albergo prenotato .


----------



## ologramma (20 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ti disturba così tanto che qualcuno possa spendere 10.000 euro per una vacanza?
> Non sono neanche tanto per 4 persone 2 settimane.
> O avresti preferito la domanda : » come faccio a farmi rimborsare la vacanza da 500 euro che ho pagato per 4 persone per 2 settimane con un’assicurazione viaggio da 300 euro ?
> Aveva più senso per te ?
> ...


io insieme alla mia signora ne spendemmo un po di più della metà  mai soldi furono spesi con maggior soddisfazione, viaggio indimenticabile .Se vuoi  te lo scrivo in pvt


----------



## Vera (20 Maggio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> scusa da febbraio dell'altro anno quando tempo è passato? Si parla che lo volgiono prorogare di altri sei mesi .
> Sia la mia gita che altre  di persone conosciute non hanno ripreso niente , solo un mio parente  ha ripreso i soldi dell'aereo per l'oriente e il bonifico sul suo conto corrente dell'albergo prenotato .


Io avevo due viaggi in programma e me li hanno rimborsati entrambi, senza problemi.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh. Ho una laurea, una abilitazione, due master
> 
> Non sto guadagnando un cazzo, e prima comunque molto poco.
> 
> ...


Ciao , 
Prima di tutto spero che tu possa fare la vacanza che stai programmando.
Rispiego un’ultima volta il mio quesito sperando che non arrivino altre risposte inopportune ed offensive come le precedenti ( non da te, intendo).
Avrei voluto fare una vacanza in Italia, ma come si sa in caso di positività la vacanza è annullata. Mai fatta un’assicurazione per annullamento viaggi, quindi prima di chiedere qui ho parlato con diverse assicurazioni. Qualcuna mi ha detto ( ho apprezzato l’onestà) che dopo i primi mesi di pandemia in cui hanno dovuto rimborsare tanti soldi, hanno dovuto escludere dalla polizza l’annullamento per cause COVID in quanto il rischio era troppo alto e per l’assicurazione non era sostenibile.
Un’altra assicurazione indicata dal posto ( dico posto, non tenda, hostel, motel, hotel, residence, b&b, resort o altro per non attirare ulteriori offese) dove vado normalmente da anni mi dice che loro assicurano anche per Covid. Costo della polizza 4% del valore del soggiorno. Fai tu un calcolo e mettiti al posto dell’assicuratore e dimmi se le vacanze del signor Rossi e Bianchi da 2000 o 20000 euro per quanti Rossi e Bianchi si possono permettere di rimborsare durante una pandemia?
Un premio è facile da pagare, più difficile è ottenere un rimborso soprattutto quando fra le clausole c’è una simpatica dicitura “in caso di sinistro entrambe le parti possono disdire il contratto “.
Tornando a Bianchi e Rossi, se fanno una vacanza da 10000 avranno un premio da pagare di 500. Potrebbe essere sostenibile per loro piuttosto di perdere tutto in caso di annullamento. Ma l’assicurazione? 
Mi devo fidare quando dicono che rimborseranno soprattutto quando altre assicurazioni dicono che hanno escluso la causa Covid , altrimenti andrebbero in fallimento?
E non credo che signor Bianchi che spende 10000 euro per una vacanza se ne frega se perde questi soldi. Probabilmente il sig. Verdi che spende 100.000 se ne frega se perde 10.000. Non conosco comunque nessun sig. Verdi.
Così come signor Bianchi che spende 1000 euro gli dispiace perderli.
Comunque da quello che ho capito qualche assicurazione fissa un premio indipendentemente dal costo e dal numero dei viaggi ( circa 400 euro) e in questo caso evidentemente conviene farla soprattutto per i viaggi costosi. 
Per vacanza decente da 10000 che dura 2 settimane per 4 persone ( tutti considerati adulti, ormai non fanno più sconti per adolescenti) intendo una vacanza che non ha niente di particolare, effetti speciali o altro che si può vedere sui social dei influencer.
Niente champagne e quasi niente aperitivi.
D’altro canto io non mi metto a lanciare frecciatine su quanti aperitivi fa la tizia o il caio.
E mi dispiace deludere qualcuno: la vacanza da 4 a 10000 era riferita agli anni scorsi con il mio ex quando lavoravamo a 100% entrambi.
Ed adesso intendevamo rifarla visto che è il nostro posto da quando sono nati i ragazzi e per fortuna dopo la separazione il clima è più sereno.
Mi hanno fatto sorridere le frecciatine sulla quarta persona... non ho parole.
Le mie risposte sono state adeguate ai messaggi ricevuti, se qualcuno si permette di dirmi senza conoscermi che manco di cultura perché faccio vacanza da 10.000 euro, a questo punto si, faccio presente quale è la differenza tra di noi.
Comunque per quanto riguarda l’assicurazione non mi convince la dicitura “ entrambe le parti possono disdire in caso di sinistro”. 
Quindi non so.


----------



## ologramma (20 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Io avevo due viaggi in programma e me li hanno rimborsati entrambi, senza problemi.


beata te , io sono in attesa


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto cercando di immaginare una vacanza da 10.000€.
> Quando sono riuscita, torno


Una famiglia ci arriva facilmente.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ti disturba così tanto che qualcuno possa spendere 10.000 euro per una vacanza?
> Non sono neanche tanto per 4 persone 2 settimane.


Un mese alle Canarie in due 20 anni fa ci costò 7 milioni.
Oggi le Canarie non ce le possiamo permettere, siamo in 3 e abbiamo meno entrate di 20 anni fa.
In Italia c'è stato un impoverimento generale di una certa fascia della popolazione, per cui ci stiamo abituando a considerare care cose che un tempo erano a portata di mano di più persone.
L'albergo tre stelle che ho di fronte a casa chiede 119 euro al giorno.
E' molto utilizzato per le famiglie che hanno parenti in ospedale.
Raggiungere i 200 euro al giorno per un Hotel in posizione decisamente migliore è un attimo.
Non per niente noi andiamo in Corsica, spiaggia naturista, roba da 90 euro al giorno per il Bungalow.


----------



## Vera (21 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Un mese alle Canarie in due 20 anni fa ci costò 7 milioni.
> Oggi le Canarie non ce le possiamo permettere, siamo in 3 e abbiamo meno entrate di 20 anni fa.
> In Italia c'è stato un impoverimento generale di una certa fascia della popolazione, per cui ci stiamo abituando a considerare care cose che un tempo erano a portata di mano di più persone.
> L'albergo tre stelle che ho di fronte a casa chiede 119 euro al giorno.
> ...


Non si parlava di Canarie ma di albergo considerato decente, in Italia, con solo colazione inclusa. Bisogna anche saperle organizzare le vacanze.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Un mese alle Canarie in due 20 anni fa ci costò 7 milioni.
> Oggi le Canarie non ce le possiamo permettere, siamo in 3 e abbiamo meno entrate di 20 anni fa.
> In Italia c'è stato un impoverimento generale di una certa fascia della popolazione, per cui ci stiamo abituando a considerare care cose che un tempo erano a portata di mano di più persone.
> L'albergo tre stelle che ho di fronte a casa chiede 119 euro al giorno.
> ...


Veramente le Canarie sono quest’anno a prezzi davvero accessibili, tanto che mio figlio ci va 15 gg con una spesa minima. 
Poi certo dipende da cosa si vuole


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non si parlava di Canarie ma di albergo considerato decente, in Italia, con solo colazione inclusa. Bisogna anche saperle organizzare le vacanze.


Io dopo anni di non vacanze quest’anno mi concedo un giro e una settimana in Puglia 
Direi a un costo assolutamente accettabile 
Certo non nel mega hotel in riva al mare ma in bellissime masserie con tutti i confort. Ideali per fare mare di giorno e girare tardo pomeriggio e la sera 
A me sembra già tanto riuscire finalmente a fare una vacanza


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non si parlava di Canarie ma di albergo considerato decente, in Italia, con solo colazione inclusa. Bisogna anche saperle organizzare le vacanze.


Non credo sia questione di mancanza di organizzazione...
È semplicemente avere un budget molto molto alto...(stiamo parlando di 360 eu a notte per camera doppia con colazione....chi non li può spendere)
E di scegliere in base a questo criterio tutto il resto...
Io ho fatto anni in cui potevo fare viaggi che attualmente non posso nemmeno più immaginare... 
Ma ero in una posizione privilegiata...e lo sapevo benissimo...decaduto il tutto.....si fanno vacanze in linea col budget familiare...e ne sono contentissima!!!!


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Però a questo punto visto che parli “dei coglioni che guadagnano tanto”, non pensi che le “persone intelligenti che guadagnano poco” sono doppiamente coglioni ?
> *Perché appunto pur essendo intelligenti guadagnano poco ?*


Ho un amico al CNR.
Ha creato un'intera divisione di ricerca.
Lo fa in maniera autonoma, senza agganci politici (infatti deve mettere la corazza dove lavora), ma ovviamente guadagna il giusto.
E' un genio, ama il suo lavoro, ma proprio per questo resta ai margini.
Dipende dagli obiettivi che ti poni.


----------



## ologramma (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non credo sia questione di mancanza di organizzazione...
> È semplicemente avere un budget molto molto alto...(stiamo parlando di 360 eu a notte per camera doppia con colazione....chi non li può spendere)
> E di scegliere in base a questo criterio tutto il resto...
> Io ho fatto anni in cui potevo fare viaggi che attualmente non posso nemmeno più immaginare...
> Ma ero in una posizione privilegiata...e lo sapevo benissimo...decaduto il tutto.....si fanno vacanze in linea col budget familiare...e ne sono contentissima!!!!


rispondo anche qui , sai perchè ho detto tour ? perchè con i viaggi organizzati siamo sì  con orari precisi e destinazioni preparate , ma gli hotel dove ho pernottato  sono abbastanza cari se li prendevo da soli , Un esempio hotel con piscina a Palermo sul terrazzo e quello di Agrigento per vedere i templi ,senza nominarli tutti gli altri prezzo nel 2002 , 250 euro a notte solo per dormire  , tuto il tour costo 500 euro a persona  escluso l'aereo e il taxi che ci porto a Palermo , e cosi di seguito per tutti  . Sono bandato anche per conto mio e non ho mai preteso cose eccessive nel prezzo ma  tanto a che serviva se non dormire , ero sempre in giro


----------



## ologramma (21 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ho un amico al CNR.
> Ha creato un'intera divisione di ricerca.
> Lo fa in maniera autonoma, senza agganci politici (infatti deve mettere la corazza dove lavora), ma ovviamente guadagna il giusto.
> E' un genio, ama il suo lavoro, ma proprio per questo resta ai margini.
> Dipende dagli obiettivi che ti poni.


in italia i ricercatori vengono pagati poco ho un amico dottore  che ha  dovuto fare il concorso per entrare a quasi 50 anni all'ospedale perchè non si trovava niente eppure aveva fatto e partecipato a varie ricerche  nel suo campo e aveva raggiunto anche buoni risultati ma lo stipendio era  quello che  è cioe poco per la famiglia


----------



## Lara3 (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non credo sia questione di mancanza di organizzazione...
> È semplicemente avere un budget molto molto alto...(stiamo parlando di 360 eu a notte per camera doppia con colazione....chi non li può spendere)
> E di scegliere in base a questo criterio tutto il resto...
> Io ho fatto anni in cui potevo fare viaggi che attualmente non posso nemmeno più immaginare...
> Ma ero in una posizione privilegiata...e lo sapevo benissimo...decaduto il tutto.....si fanno vacanze in linea col budget familiare...e ne sono contentissima!!!!


Infatti, spendo quella cifra non perché non so organizzarmi diversamente, ma perché mi va e posso spenderla. 
Ma come tutti non mi va di perdere questa somma visto i tempi che corrono - Corona.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si è vaccinata oggi


Buon per lei.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2021)

Io come già detto vado domani!!!!!
Che bello!!!
Chiedo consiglio a chi ha figli adolescenti...li fate vaccinare?
Ne parlavo ieri sera con una mia amica....ma entrambe non siamo arrivate ad una decisione....
....il figlio di un' altra mia carissima amica lo farà questa domenica perché celiaco..(lui è convinto di farlo oltrettutto...mia figlia non lo vorrebbe invece fare....)


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non si parlava di Canarie ma di albergo considerato decente, in Italia, con solo colazione inclusa. Bisogna anche saperle organizzare le vacanze.


Sicuramente.
In Italia per una famiglia però ti partono anche più soldi, se vogliamo.
La mia collega andava in vacanza relativamente con poco nell'oriente asiatico, con meno di 3000 euro a testa per un mese.
Se le organizzava da sola con internet.
Se oggi decido di andare  a Portofino in albergo con la famiglia  posso tranquillamente arrivare a spendere le cifre visibili nell'allegato per le due settimane d'agosto prenotando con Booking. Se inserisco le opzioni Dal più economico ne ho solo 3 per cui spendere 5000 euro, poi  arrivo subito ai 10.000. Ovvio che non andrò a Portofino in albergo (anche se ci andavo da bambino con i nonni). Se esistono queste offerte vi è chi può pagare queste cifre. Su Booking.
Discutere sul fatto che sia eccessivo spendere 10.000 euro per una vacanza non ha senso.
Ci sono orologi da 50.000 euro come ce ne sono da 5. Non sono la stessa cosa, li comprano persone diverse, ma c'è mercato per entrambi.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io come già detto vado domani!!!!!
> Che bello!!!
> *Chiedo consiglio a chi ha figli adolescenti...li fate vaccinare?*
> Ne parlavo ieri sera con una mia amica....ma entrambe non siamo arrivate ad una decisione....
> ....il figlio di un' altra mia carissima amica lo farà questa domenica perché celiaco..(lui è convinto di farlo oltrettutto...mia figlia non lo vorrebbe invece fare....)


L'unica ragione per farlo è non fargli perdere giorni di scuola, in teoria, sempre che non mandino in quarantena anche i vaccinati nel caso di qualche positivo nella classe.
Nella fascia adolescenziale sono praticamente inesistenti i casi gravi e i decessi.
Gli altri, nonni etc, con cui potrebbero entrare a contatto, sono ormai protetti dal vaccino. 
Se il vaccino funziona, a che serve vaccinare una popolazione che non ha conseguenze dal Covid?
Darei a mia figlia un antibiotico per, che ne so,  un raffreddore?
I farmaci si prescrivono quando e dove servono.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> L'unica ragione per farlo è non fargli perdere giorni di scuola, in teoria, sempre che non mandino in quarantena anche i vaccinati nel caso di qualche positivo nella classe.
> Nella fascia adolescenziale sono praticamente inesistenti i casi gravi e i decessi.
> Gli altri, nonni etc, con cui potrebbero entrare a contatto, sono protetti dal vaccino. A che serve quindi?
> Darei a mia figlia un antibiotico per, che ne so,  un raffreddore?
> I farmaci si prescrivono quando e dove servono.


Non è per il timore che si possano ammalare...ma per poter dagli una vita senza troppe limitazioni...la possibilità di fare qualche attività senza obbligo del tampone ogni volta....
Ma al momento abbiamo talmente poche indicazioni su come sarà il dopo.......il come tornare ad una vita normale...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io come già detto vado domani!!!!!
> Che bello!!!
> Chiedo consiglio a chi ha figli adolescenti...li fate vaccinare?
> Ne parlavo ieri sera con una mia amica....ma entrambe non siamo arrivate ad una decisione....
> ....il figlio di un' altra mia carissima amica lo farà questa domenica perché celiaco..(lui è convinto di farlo oltrettutto...mia figlia non lo vorrebbe invece fare....)


I miei sono maggiorenni, non so quando finisce l’adolescenza. A volte mai mi sa 
Decidono loro. 
Io già vaccinata, poco convinta, un po’ messa alle strette e presa alla sprovvista.
Continuo a sostenere che sia una scelta personale non discutibili


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non è per il timore che si possano ammalare...ma per poter dagli una vita senza troppe limitazioni...la possibilità di fare qualche attività senza obbligo del tampone ogni volta....
> Ma al momento abbiamo talmente poche indicazioni su come sarà il dopo.......il come tornare ad una vita normale...


Eh lo so. Sarebbe l'unica motivazione.
Ma ha senso assumere un farmaco per ragioni indipendenti dalla salute?
Per principio mi sembra una cosa assurda.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> I miei sono maggiorenni, non so quando finisce l’adolescenza. A volte mai mi sa
> Decidono loro.
> Io già vaccinata, poco convinta, un po’ messa alle strette e presa alla sprovvista.
> Continuo a sostenere che sia una scelta personale non discutibili


I miei ancora minorenni ....mia figlia però ormai ha 17 anni ed è molto indipendente...lei non lo vorrebbe fare....ma già solo se ti impongono dei limiti ...il non voglio .potrebbe decadere ...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Eh lo so. Sarebbe l'unica motivazione.
> Ma ha senso assumere un farmaco per ragioni indipendenti dalla salute?
> Per principio mi sembra una cosa assurda.


Certo che è assurdo....
Ma se non si hanno alternative....se l unico modo è farsi fare un cazz di vaccino fatto in fretta e furia...lo dovranno fare anche loro....
Io ho deciso di farlo al di là del dovere verso la collettività è per tornare fondamentale ad una vita normale!!!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> I miei ancora minorenni ....mia figlia però ormai ha 17 anni ed è molto indipendente...lei non lo vorrebbe fare....ma già solo se ti impongono dei limiti ...il non voglio .potrebbe decadere ...


Io rispetterei comunque la sua idea. 
Intendevo che sui miei anche volendo non ho potere. Poi non essendo io una fan dei vaccini probabilmente mi è più facile accettare qualunque loro decisione 
Al momento comunque direi che al massimo ti tocca un tampone e puoi fare tutto
Vero che ci stanno spingendo verso il vaccino. Vero anche che comunque a livello di agevolazioni non ne vedo ancora molte 
Io mi faccio un tampone la settimana nonostante il vaccino. Vedi tu il guadagno ,


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io rispetterei comunque la sua idea.
> Intendevo che sui miei anche volendo non ho potere. Poi non essendo io una fan dei vaccini probabilmente mi è più facile accettare qualunque loro decisione
> Al momento comunque direi che al massimo ti tocca un tampone e puoi fare tutto
> Vero che ci stanno spingendo verso il vaccino. Vero anche che comunque a livello di agevolazioni non ne vedo ancora molte
> Io mi faccio un tampone la settimana nonostante il vaccino. Vedi tu il guadagno ,


Beh certo mia figlia è liberissima di scegliere quello che ritiene per lei la soluzione migliore...certo un tampone a settimana...non male...azzz...


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo che è assurdo....
> Ma se non si hanno alternative....se l unico modo è farsi fare un cazz di vaccino fatto in fretta e furia...lo dovranno fare anche loro....
> *Io ho deciso di farlo al di là del dovere verso la collettività è per tornare fondamentale ad una vita normale!!!*


Mediamente sono le ragioni per cui tutti lo fanno: per non beccarsi le conseguenze più pericolose del virus e per tornare a una vita normale.
Il dovere lo lascerei da parte.
Come detto da tutti, non vi è alcuna evidenza che il virus impedisca il contagio.
Semplicemente in assenza di sintomi nessuno si fa il tampone e... i casi calano.
Ma come si sa, qualsiasi farmaco ha effetti collaterali e controindicazioni.
Il padre di un mio amico ha fatto il vaccino l'8 di maggio. E' morto per un problema cardiocircolatorio qualche giorno dopo.
Non sarà mai collegato e non farà mai parte dell'elenco degli eventi avversi (sorveglianza passiva...), però...
Però ci pensi.
Detto tra noi, può succedere. Non esiste alcun farmaco che non abbia effetti collaterali.
Pure il Viagra, eh.
Però il viagra lo si prende lo stesso... per tornare a una vita normale, no?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh certo mia figlia è liberissima di scegliere quello che ritiene per lei la soluzione migliore...certo un tampone a settimana...non male...azzz...


Ho la collezione...tipo raccolta punti. Due palle che non si può capire


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho la collezione...tipo raccolta punti. Due palle che non si può capire


Parlavo con una proprio ieri. Anche lei ditta grande, stessa situazione.
Se ti può consolare, stanno anche parlando di riduzione del personale.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Parlavo con una proprio ieri. Anche lei ditta grande, stessa situazione.
> Se ti può consolare, stanno anche parlando di riduzione del personale.


Da noi assumono al momento , almeno questo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mediamente sono le ragioni per cui tutti lo fanno: per non beccarsi le conseguenze più pericolose del virus e per tornare a una vita normale.
> Il dovere lo lascerei da parte.
> Come detto da tutti, non vi è alcuna evidenza che il virus impedisca il contagio.
> Semplicemente in assenza di sintomi nessuno si fa il tampone e... i casi calano.
> ...


Ok tutti i farmaci hanno controindicazioni....
Ma amen!!!!
Se possono farmi vivere meglio perché non assumerli????
Tanto quando sarà il mio momento spero di andarmene a modo mio!!!


----------



## Vera (21 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io dopo anni di non vacanze quest’anno mi concedo un giro e una settimana in Puglia
> Direi a un costo assolutamente accettabile
> Certo non nel mega hotel in riva al mare ma in bellissime masserie con tutti i confort. Ideali per fare mare di giorno e girare tardo pomeriggio e la sera
> A me sembra già tanto riuscire finalmente a fare una vacanza


La Puglia è meravigliosa ed è bella visitarla proprio alloggiando in agriturismi e masserie 


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non credo sia questione di mancanza di organizzazione...
> È semplicemente avere un budget molto molto alto...(stiamo parlando di 360 eu a notte per camera doppia con colazione....chi non li può spendere)
> E di scegliere in base a questo criterio tutto il resto...
> Io ho fatto anni in cui potevo fare viaggi che attualmente non posso nemmeno più immaginare...
> Ma ero in una posizione privilegiata...e lo sapevo benissimo...decaduto il tutto.....si fanno vacanze in linea col budget familiare...e ne sono contentissima!!!!


La pensiamo diversamente. Sarà che mi è capitato di fare viaggi costosi deludenti. Non sempre pagare tanto significa fare una bella vacanza.
In ogni caso, è mi allaccio alla risposta di @danny  , il fulcro non era tanto il poter spendere tanto o poco. Per quanto mi riguarda un persona può anche spendere €50000 per una settimana a Bustarsizio. È l'ostentare sempre che fa venire l'orticaria.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ok tutti i farmaci hanno controindicazioni....
> Ma amen!!!!
> *Se possono farmi vivere meglio perché non assumerli????*
> Tanto quando sarà il mio momento spero di andarmene a modo mio!!!


E' infatti una scelta personale.
Se vivi meglio, perché no?
E' quello che dice sempre mia moglie per gli psicofarmaci.
in effetti, sta da dio. E chi se ne frega degli effetti collaterali.
Però la scelta è personale. Lo psichiatra voleva sospenderglieli...


----------



## Vera (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io come già detto vado domani!!!!!
> Che bello!!!
> Chiedo consiglio a chi ha figli adolescenti...li fate vaccinare?
> Ne parlavo ieri sera con una mia amica....ma entrambe non siamo arrivate ad una decisione....
> ....il figlio di un' altra mia carissima amica lo farà questa domenica perché celiaco..(lui è convinto di farlo oltrettutto...mia figlia non lo vorrebbe invece fare....)


Mia figlia (17 anni) ha detto che, quando arriverà il momento, lo farà.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> La Puglia è meravigliosa ed è bella visitarla proprio alloggiando in agriturismi e masserie
> 
> La pensiamo diversamente. Sarà che mi è capitato di fare viaggi costosi deludenti. Non sempre pagare tanto significa fare una bella vacanza.
> In ogni caso, è mi allaccio alla risposta di @danny  , il fulcro non era tanto il poter spendere tanto o poco. Per quanto mi riguarda un persona può anche spendere €50000 per una settimana a Bustarsizio. È l'ostentare sempre che fa venire l'orticaria.


L'ostentazione è sempre antipatica.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> La pensiamo diversamente. Sarà che mi è capitato di fare viaggi costosi deludenti. Non sempre pagare tanto significa fare una bella vacanza.
> In ogni caso, è mi allaccio alla risposta di @danny , il fulcro non era tanto il poter spendere tanto o poco. Per quanto mi riguarda un persona può anche spendere €50000 per una settimana a Bustarsizio. È l'ostentare sempre che fa venire l'orticaria.


....sui viaggi costosi????li facevo solo ed esclusivamente perché avevo degli sconti madornali.....solo quello....
Per assurdo ho apprezzato di più i viaggi itineranti con zaino in spalla e 2 lire da spendere...che quelli fatti con tutti i confort!
Sapevo di essere privilegiata a poterli fare...
Adesso che sono tornata coi piedi per terra...valuto attentamente ....


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ....sui viaggi costosi????li facevo solo ed esclusivamente perché avevo degli sconti madornali.....solo quello....
> Per assurdo ho apprezzato di più i viaggi itineranti con zaino in spalla e 2 lire da spendere...che quelli fatti con tutti i confort!
> Sapevo di essere privilegiata a poterli fare...
> Adesso che sono tornata coi piedi per terra...valuto attentamente ....


Io comunque non mi lamento.
Penso che - covid a parte - non sia impossibile viaggiare senza spendere grandi cifre.
Un modo si trova.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io comunque non mi lamento.
> Penso che - covid a parte - non sia impossibile viaggiare senza spendere grandi cifre.
> Un modo si trova.


Assolutamente non mi lamento....
Stavo giusto ora confermando le ferie estive....
Io fino a qualche anno fa avevo veramente degli sconti enormi sui viaggi e ne abbiamo approfittato...
Adesso...per ovvie ragioni...cerco sistemazioni confortevoli a dei prezzi umani... 
Di solito vado in campeggio/villaggio in mobile home...altro che hotel extra lusso


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Assolutamente non mi lamento....
> Stavo giusto ora confermando le ferie estive....
> Io fino a qualche anno fa avevo veramente degli sconti enormi sui viaggi e ne abbiamo approfittato...
> Adesso...per ovvie ragioni...cerco sistemazioni confortevoli a dei prezzi umani...
> Di solito vado in campeggio/villaggio in mobile home...altro che hotel extra lusso


D'estate sempre Bungalow nei campeggi.
D'inverno appartamentini per visitare le capitali.
Però qualche resort e hotel nella vita li ho fatti anch'io.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2021)

An


danny ha detto:


> D'estate sempre Bungalow nei campeggi.
> D'inverno appartamentini per visitare le capitali.
> Però qualche resort e hotel nella vita li ho fatti anch'io.


Uguale anche noi inverno in casa/appartamento per capitali...


----------



## Skorpio (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io come già detto vado domani!!!!!
> Che bello!!!
> Chiedo consiglio a chi ha figli adolescenti...li fate vaccinare?
> Ne parlavo ieri sera con una mia amica....ma entrambe non siamo arrivate ad una decisione....
> ....il figlio di un' altra mia carissima amica lo farà questa domenica perché celiaco..(lui è convinto di farlo oltrettutto...mia figlia non lo vorrebbe invece fare....)


Il mio è minorenne ma deciderà lui, ha la capacità di prendere decisioni di questo tipo, oltretutto dopo aver attraversato questa fase

Non verrà forzato ne in un senso ne nell'altro

Io mi vaccino fra 2 ore!!!!!


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

Draghi: «Normalità vicina, sì alla sospensione temporanea dei brevetti»
					

Il presidente del Consiglio al Global health summit: cooperazione cruciale. Von der Leyen: a Roma diciamo no al nazionalismo sanitario




					www.ilsole24ore.com
				




A proposito di fare informazione scrivendo cazzate.
Io leggo il titolo di questo articolo e mi fermo.
Il brevetto è solo una parte del problema.
Tu puoi anche sospendere un brevetto, ma se il macchinario per produrre una determinata componente essenziale è coperto da segreto industriale ti attacchi. Le industrie farmaceutiche non sono così sprovvedute. Spero che l'ingenuità sia dell'articolista o ancor più del titolista.
Ma con una boutade del genere pure quello che c'è scritto sotto non mi viene voglia di leggerlo.
Ma oramai si è scritto di tutto, sconfessando pure i trial, che non mi sorprende più niente.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

E questo?
Ma porca puttana, nei laboratori di mezzo mondo si lavora da anni sui virus, sia per trovare vaccini che per elaborare armi, cosa che fa comprendere come il settore fosse potenzialmente ed economicamente interessante da anni, e improvvisamente ci troviamo nell'era delle pandemie perché..
Perché quando finalmente dopo anni arrivano tanti soldi degli Stati all'industria privata per fare ricerca in questo determinato settore, ci si inventa di tutto per continuare ad alimentarlo.  Un mio conoscente andava in Madagascar a estrarre principi attivi per farmaci solo per  qualche migliaio di malati, qui invece il business è enorme e meno dispendioso... Ma questa è industria... e l'industria fa quello che deve giustamente fare l'industria.
I giornalisti invece hanno smesso di fare i giornalisti, ed è questo invece che mi fa arrabbiare. Ovvio che la Sars et. 2 sarà endemica. Se il virus non sparirà, e non sparirà, da qualche parte resisterà, come è sempre accaduto per i virus. Non è che nel mondo ci sono pandemie di Dengue o non abbiamo mai vissuto per la presenza a livello endemico di questo virus. Sono andato a Cuba quando ancora non c'era neppure l'idea di un vaccino per questo virus, sono entrato in un bosco con la guida ed entrambi come dei coglioni siamo stati morsicati da un centinaio di mosquito diventando simili alla Pimpa ma con macchie più piccole.
Preso un cazzo. Ovvero, per anni si è andati tutti in giro contando sul culo. Mortalità per le forme più gravi di Dengue del 26%. Eppure non mi sembrava preoccupato nessuno.
Scrivere un titolo così è invece volontà di creare ansia e panico nelle persone che lo leggono. Se lo legge mia madre va in panico e non esce più di casa anche se vaccinata.









						"Il mondo sta entrando nell'età delle pandemie". Dal Global Health Summit l'appello degli scienziati
					

Da mesi gli studiosi avvertono sulla necessità di prepararsi alle pandemie che verranno




					www.ilfattoquotidiano.it


----------



## ologramma (21 Maggio 2021)

io  come dico sempre ho vissuto a tappe , da sposetto primi 5 anni pensione Rimini e Riccione , poi altri  tre anni preso casa  al mare , fatto campeggio itinerante  per 10 anni con roulotte  in tutta Italia e ferie di giugno , non mie ,in un campeggio stupendo distante  100 km da casa  , bandiera blu:
Con figli grandi  e restii a seguirci abbiamo iniziatico a viverci le ferie girando l'italia e ho vissuto per altri cinque anni  la sardegna  prendendo un appartamento .Ora  ci ritagliamo i tour e  il mare lo sto riscoprendo adesso far due settimane  vado in puglia , casa grandissima per due famiglie ce ne entrerebbero tre o più , ma dato il mese  gli conviene darle via  perchè le scuole non sono chiuse .Comunque le più belle ferie che ho passato in famiglia  sono state il periodo del campeggio mare e montagna.
Vedo il trafiletto che danny a detto di sua madre , anche noi siamo vaccinati  ma siamo stati e lo siamo adesso prudenti  , se avessi visto quanti amici e conoscenti sono morti anche se erano sani  ti viene la paura ,per esempio figlio di una mia amica anche essa positiva   di poco più grande di te e sano e morto mentre la madre ne è uscita ed ha quasi 80 anni .
Ti verrebbe paura  se sai che  per una cazzata  presa per negligenza puoi morire ?


----------



## andrea53 (22 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> E questo?
> Ma porca puttana, nei laboratori di mezzo mondo si lavora da anni sui virus, sia per trovare vaccini che per elaborare armi, cosa che fa comprendere come il settore fosse potenzialmente ed economicamente interessante da anni, e improvvisamente ci troviamo nell'era delle pandemie perché..
> Perché quando finalmente dopo anni arrivano tanti soldi degli Stati all'industria privata per fare ricerca in questo determinato settore, ci si inventa di tutto per continuare ad alimentarlo.  Un mio conoscente andava in Madagascar a estrarre principi attivi per farmaci solo per  qualche migliaio di malati, qui invece il business è enorme e meno dispendioso... Ma questa è industria... e l'industria fa quello che deve giustamente fare l'industria.
> I giornalisti invece hanno smesso di fare i giornalisti, ed è questo invece che mi fa arrabbiare. Ovvio che la Sars et. 2 sarà endemica. Se il virus non sparirà, e non sparirà, da qualche parte resisterà, come è sempre accaduto per i virus. Non è che nel mondo ci sono pandemie di Dengue o non abbiamo mai vissuto per la presenza a livello endemico di questo virus. Sono andato a Cuba quando ancora non c'era neppure l'idea di un vaccino per questo virus, sono entrato in un bosco con la guida ed entrambi come dei coglioni siamo stati morsicati da un centinaio di mosquito diventando simili alla Pimpa ma con macchie più piccole.
> ...


peraltro in quella pagina di giornale ci sono più banner pubblicitari di quanti ce ne siano sul giubbotto di un pilota di formula uno...  Calma e piedi per terra, non c'è bisogno di spargere panico in quel modo. Abbiamo gli strumenti culturali, scientifici, cognitivi sufficienti a fare fronte. Dipende da noi e dai nostri comportamenti. E alla fine, diciamo che questo virus è andato fuori controllo perché un regime totalitario ne ha potuto nascondere la diffusione per mesi. Dove l'informazione e la ricerca sono considerati diritti elementari non sarebbe potuto succedere. La Sars, parente stretta e assai più letale del Covid, si manifestò a Hong Kong dove al tempo si poterono prendere le contromisure più rapide e opportune per circoscriverne la diffusione. Per chi non l'abbia ancora letto, consiglio la lettura del saggio di David Quammen, interessante e chiarissimo. https://www.adelphi.it/libro/9788845929298


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2021)

Vaccino fatto!!!moderna...
Vediamo come va...


----------



## Gennaro73 (26 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Mia figlia (17 anni) ha detto che, quando arriverà il momento, lo farà.


Peró, considera che il covid19 a chi ha 17 non fa nulla, e forse, come rischi, è peggio il vaccino del virus per quella fascia d'età. Nei trials hanno già riscontrato casi di miocardite... e io l'ho avuta per un virus influenzale...


----------



## Vera (27 Maggio 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Peró, considera che il covid19 a chi ha 17 non fa nulla, e forse, come rischi, è peggio il vaccino del virus per quella fascia d'età. Nei trials hanno già riscontrato casi di miocardite... e io l'ho avuta per un virus influenzale...


Il mio pensiero, condiviso da mia figlia, è che ci si vaccina anche per tutelare i più deboli.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Il mio pensiero, condiviso da mia figlia, è che ci si vaccina anche per tutelare i più deboli.


Io ho fatto e i miei figli hanno prenotato. Sono contenta. Il cielo azzurro, la temperatura è mite, splende primavera nell’aria


----------



## patroclo (27 Maggio 2021)

...e io mi sono fatto pure la seconda


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Deceduto settimana scorsa per problemi circolatori il papà di un mio amico, 10 gg dopo la vaccinazione. 72 anni.
Il mio amico non ha autorizzato l'autopsia e nessun tipo di indagine e pertanto l'evento non viene correlato alle statistiche relative alla  vaccinazione.
La *buona notizia* è che le ricerche per determinare come mai ci sono episodi frequenti di questo tipo stanno avanzando, per cui le prossime generazioni di vaccini dovrebbero risultare più sicure per tutti. Sperando non servano più.
Teoricamente, dal momento che si stanno vaccinando praticamente tutti ( frega nulla dei giovani, l'incidenza dei casi gravi e della letalità è concentrata soprattutto tra over 60, secondo ISS sotto i 30 anni i casi di morte sono pari a 0)  l'emergenza come annunciato dovrebbe considerarsi terminata per le categorie a rischio, ormai protette dal vaccino.
Non è confermato, ma sembra che la vaccinazione dia memoria immunitaria dei linfociti T, per cui chi si vaccina potrebbe non non ammalarsi più.
E quindi risulterebbe possibile riprendere una vita normale al più presto, non dovendo più gestire alcuna emergenza sanitaria (sono stati coperti l'80% degli over 80, tenendo conto che alcuni di loro sono registrati come viventi mentre non lo sono più, direi che siamo ben coperti, quindi i morti e gli ammalati gravi nelle categorie più colpite, gli over 60, dovrebbero registrare valori bassi anche con l'arrivo dell'autunno).
Avendo appena disegnato le strisce blu nelle vicinanze del mio ufficio - cosa che favorisce per necessità l'uso dei mezzi pubblici - devo intuire che sia una cosa in cui i politici credono.
Se i vaccini funzionano per davvero, è finita.
Pian piano appena ci sarà conferma si tornerà alla vita senza restrizioni e non ci sarà alcuna emergenza con il prossimo cambio di stagione.
E' probabile che categorie a rischio e anziani debbano comunque vaccinarsi ancora per qualche anno per loro tutela, come si fa con l'antinfluenzale.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Deceduto settimana scorsa per problemi circolatori il papà di un mio amico, 10 gg dopo la vaccinazione. 72 anni.
> Il mio amico non ha autorizzato l'autopsia e nessun tipo di indagine e pertanto l'evento non viene correlato alle statistiche relative alla  vaccinazione.
> La *buona notizia* è che le ricerche per determinare come mai ci sono episodi frequenti di questo tipo stanno avanzando, per cui le prossime generazioni di vaccini dovrebbero risultare più sicure per tutti. Sperando non servano più.
> Teoricamente, dal momento che si stanno vaccinando praticamente tutti ( frega nulla dei giovani, l'incidenza dei casi gravi e della letalità è concentrata soprattutto tra over 60, secondo ISS sotto i 30 anni i casi di morte sono pari a 0)  l'emergenza come annunciato dovrebbe considerarsi terminata per le categorie a rischio, ormai protette dal vaccino.
> ...


Quale vaccino ?


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quale vaccino ?


Il padre di un mio amico?
E' l'ultima domanda che gli avrei fatto.
Non ho neppure accennato alla cosa quando ho saputo, anche se sapevo le date.
Ho fatto le condoglianze di persona e ascoltato da lui come è morto.
Niente di più. Non è il caso.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Il padre di un mio amico?
> E' l'ultima domanda che gli avrei fatto.
> Non ho neppure accennato alla cosa quando ho saputo, anche se sapevo le date.
> Ho fatto le condoglianze di persona e ascoltato da lui come è morto.
> Niente di più. Non è il caso.


Capisco.
Mi dispiace


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Maggio 2021)

Danny, successa la Stessa cosa ad uno zio di mia moglie, sono stato al funerale a metà aprile, trombosi.
Aveva fatto il Pfizer pochi giorni prima, come anche mia mamma, mia zia e mia suocera.
Il morto aveva 88 anni, ma soffrendo già di altre patologie e con numerosi acciacchi (non circolatori ma ossei), i figli non han fatto fare alcuna autopsia.

mia mamma mi ha riferito di avere avuto convulsioni e tremori per 3/4 gg.
mia suocera unzemanco accorta.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Maggio 2021)

Comunque tra qualche giorno tocca me. Tempo di compiere gli anni e poi piiiiic!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Comunque tra qualche giorno tocca me. Tempo di compiere gli anni e poi piiiiic!


In Lombardia sono aperte le prenotazioni per i trentenni.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Maggio 2021)

Io ne ho qualcuno in più....


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io ne ho qualcuno in più....


Quindi non devi aspettare niente


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi non devi aspettare niente


Quando parli di cose che non sai mi piaci di meno.
Pazienza.


----------



## Gennaro73 (30 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quale vaccino ?


Sarà o Pfizer o Moderna


----------



## Gennaro73 (30 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Il mio pensiero, condiviso da mia figlia, è che ci si vaccina anche per tutelare i più deboli.


Quindi lo fate anche per quelli come me, che siamo piuttosto sensibili in famiglia?
Mia figlia ne ha fatti alcuni, quelli piú utili polipmelite ecc..., ma andava sempre peggio; io ebbi problemi seri con un antitifica+antitetanica, e sia da parte di padre che di madre, è andata molto meglio quando hanno smesso di prendere gli anti influenzali.

Grazie per il pensiero, ma dubito visto ció che dicono molti ricercatori, che serva a qualcosa per "terzi", dato che si è comunque infettivi, e c' è chi addirittura sostiene che date le varianti sarà inutile, o addiritura peggio (il virus si adatta per contrastare il vaccino sperimentale mRNA), e si fa piú male che bene alla fine. 

Per certo so che in famiglia già tolleriamo poco bene quelli piú sicuri.... figurarsi questi...

Le scuole ove sono state aperte e senza mascherine, non sono state veicolo di  contagio:uno che tossisce, che ha occhi rossi, che ha carica virale attiva altissima  è contagioso; uno che sta bene(vedi i ragazzi) , è difficilissimo che contagi, inoltre i tamponi (come appena confermato anche in Svezia oltre che da molti ricercatori),  non sono in grado di stabilire se si è infettivi o meno.

Positivo con quegli standard non vuol dire nulla, è solo utile a dare la caccia all'untore in stile peste. 



Chiudo qua, perchè devo alzarmi dalla tazza del cesso.


----------



## Vera (31 Maggio 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Quindi lo fate anche per quelli come me, che siamo piuttosto sensibili in famiglia?
> Mia figlia ne ha fatti alcuni, quelli piú utili polipmelite ecc..., ma andava sempre peggio; io ebbi problemi seri con un antitifica+antitetanica, e sia da parte di padre che di madre, è andata molto meglio quando hanno smesso di prendere gli anti influenzali.
> 
> Grazie per il pensiero, ma dubito visto ció che dicono molti ricercatori, che serva a qualcosa per "terzi", dato che si è comunque infettivi, e c' è chi addirittura sostiene che date le varianti sarà inutile, o addiritura peggio (il virus si adatta per contrastare il vaccino sperimentale mRNA), e si fa piú male che bene alla fine.
> ...


Va bene. Ognuno, come ho già detto mesi fa, faccia quello che ritiene giusto.


----------



## Cattivik (31 Maggio 2021)

... io temo mi abbiano fatto un vaccino farlocco...

Nessun effetto collaterale e per giunta il 5G non funziona....

Cattivik complottista


----------



## Gennaro73 (31 Maggio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... io temo mi abbiano fatto un vaccino farlocco...
> 
> Nessun effetto collaterale e per giunta il 5G non funziona....
> 
> Cattivik complottista


peró è un peccato che il 99% dei dubbiosi, venga sminuito per l'1% che mette dentro ad ogni cosa ufo e terre piatte.

Infondo chi crede che siano prodotti farmaceutici di sicura efficacia, commette anche lui un errore di valutazione, e questo dicono i pochi studi che ci sono. Se peró ascolti i varietà in tv, sembra (in stile televendita wanna marchi),   che abbiano inventato l'elisir di lunga vita


----------



## Cattivik (31 Maggio 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> peró è un peccato che il 99% dei dubbiosi, venga sminuito per l'1% che mette dentro ad ogni cosa ufo e terre piatte.
> 
> Infondo chi crede che siano prodotti farmaceutici di sicura efficacia, commette anche lui un errore di valutazione, e questo dicono i pochi studi che ci sono. Se peró ascolti i varietà in tv, sembra (in stile televendita wanna marchi),   che abbiano inventato l'elisir di lunga vita


... farsi ogni tanto due risate ...

Cattivik


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> peró è un peccato che il 99% dei dubbiosi, venga sminuito per l'1% che mette dentro ad ogni cosa ufo e terre piatte.
> 
> Infondo chi crede che siano prodotti farmaceutici di sicura efficacia, commette anche lui un errore di valutazione, e questo dicono i pochi studi che ci sono. Se peró ascolti i varietà in tv, sembra (in stile televendita wanna marchi),   che abbiano inventato l'elisir di lunga vita


Il meritorio Cicap e Piero Angela hanno spiegato che di ogni comunicazione che vada oltre una semplice frase, si coglie ciò che si vuole cogliere.
Questo spiega perché persone, in altri campi intelligenti, credano che davvero il segno zodiacale le descriva.
Figuriamoci se, nel marasma mediatico di questo anno e mezzo, non ci sia chi abbia voluto capire che la vaccinazione sia un elisir di lunga vita e chi abbia voluto capire che non serve a nulla.
La principale causa di morte in età adulta è costituito dal complesso delle malattie cardiovascolari. Eppure c’è chi ha cercato un legame di casualità nella morte di una percentuale bassissima tra persone vaccinate. Specularmente c’è chi si è basato sulla esperienza individuale e delle proprie conoscenze per “credere” a una pandemia, benché magari sappia il significato del verbo credere e sappia che le proprie conoscenze sono irrilevanti a livello statistico.
La nostra mente funziona così e pure non fa altro che ricercare ciò che suffraga l’interpretazione degli eventi che è più adeguata a farci sentire sicuri.


Consiglio la lettura








						Le Armi della Persuasione — Libro
					

Robert B. Cialdini - Come e perché si finisce col dire di si - Nuova edizione ampliata - *****




					www.macrolibrarsi.it


----------



## spleen (31 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il meritorio Cicap e Piero Angela hanno spiegato che di ogni comunicazione che vada oltre una semplice frase, si coglie ciò che si vuole cogliere.
> Questo spiega perché persone, in altri campi intelligenti, credano che davvero il segno zodiacale li descriva.
> Figuriamoci se, nel marasma mediatico di questo anno e mezzo, non ci sia chi abbia voluto capire che la vaccinazione sia un elisir di lunga vita e chi abbia voluto capire che non serve a nulla.
> La principale causa di morte in età adulta è costituito dal complesso delle malattie cardiovascolari. Eppure c’è chi ha cercato un legame di casualità nella morte di una percentuale bassissima tra persone vaccinate. Specularmente c’è chi si è basato sulla esperienza individuale e delle proprie conoscenze per “credere” a una pandemia, benché magari sappia il significato del verbo credere e sappia che le proprie conoscenze sono irrilevanti a livello statistico.
> ...


Credo che la gente abbia molti più problemi e muoia per le schifezze che beve e mangia, più che per i vaccini.
Ma non vedo molta preoccupazione in giro per questo.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che la gente abbia molti più problemi e muoia per le schifezze che beve e mangia, più che per i vaccini.
> Ma non vedo molta preoccupazione in giro per questo.


Ma è come aver più paura a viaggiare in aereo o in treno, rispetto al viaggiare in automobile. I primi mezzi sono enormemente più sicuri, ma non se ne ha il controllo.


----------



## Gennaro73 (31 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il meritorio Cicap e Piero Angela hanno spiegato che di ogni comunicazione che vada oltre una semplice frase, si coglie ciò che si vuole cogliere.
> Questo spiega perché persone, in altri campi intelligenti, credano che davvero il segno zodiacale le descriva.
> Figuriamoci se, nel marasma mediatico di questo anno e mezzo, non ci sia chi abbia voluto capire che la vaccinazione sia un elisir di lunga vita e chi abbia voluto capire che non serve a nulla.
> La principale causa di morte in età adulta è costituito dal complesso delle malattie cardiovascolari. Eppure c’è chi ha cercato un legame di casualità nella morte di una percentuale bassissima tra persone vaccinate. Specularmente c’è chi si è basato sulla esperienza individuale e delle proprie conoscenze per “credere” a una pandemia, benché magari sappia il significato del verbo credere e sappia che le proprie conoscenze sono irrilevanti a livello statistico.
> ...


Sono abbastanza d'accordo con te. 

Pensa peró che se vessero applicato lo stesso sistema dei decessi con covid ai vaccini (quindi decessi con vaccini effettuati nei mesi precedenti), avremmo avuto una pandemia da vaccino. 

È il calcolo dei decessi e degli ospedalizzati covid che proprio non regge, è approssimativo. 

Anche il tampone, non è in grado di certificare la contagiosità o meno del malcapitato positivo ma sanissimo.

Io non nego la pericolosità del virus, ma anche questi vaccini presentano dei rischi, specie se hai anticorpi covid alti. Peró per il commercio lo facciamo tutti, immuni o meno al covid.


----------



## Gennaro73 (31 Maggio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... farsi ogni tanto due risate ...
> 
> Cattivik


dici io me le devo fare? O dici in generale?


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Maggio 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Sono abbastanza d'accordo con te.
> 
> Pensa peró che se vessero applicato lo stesso sistema dei decessi con covid ai vaccini (quindi decessi con vaccini effettuati nei mesi precedenti), avremmo avuto una pandemia da vaccino.
> 
> ...


Serve andare in vacanza....e far finta che vada tutto bene.
anche perché ho alcune conoscenze (non tante) già vaccinate con seconda dose in Aprile che oggi sono ammalate di bronchite da Covid. Almeno non è polmonite, vediamola così.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Sono abbastanza d'accordo con te.
> 
> Pensa peró che se vessero applicato lo stesso sistema dei decessi con covid ai vaccini (quindi decessi con vaccini effettuati nei mesi precedenti), avremmo avuto una pandemia da vaccino.
> 
> ...


Quindi vi è un complotto mondiale a favore dei produttori di vaccini


----------



## Cattivik (31 Maggio 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> dici io me le devo fare? O dici in generale?


Dico che il mio post era ironico... Per farsi due risate...

Cattivik comico fallito


----------



## Gennaro73 (1 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi vi è un complotto mondiale a favore dei produttori di vaccini


Ma perchè sempre con sto complotto? 

C'è gente che fa affari, e la nostra salute è la loro ultima preoccupazione. 

All'inizio dicevano di dover vaccinare gli over70 per evitare ricoveri eccessivi. 

Ora la infilano anche ai bimbi di 2 mesi. 

I brevetti non li levano nemmeno morti. 

Ma che ci vuole a capire che lo. scopro di lucro influisce tantissimo sulle scelte attuate? 
Darà fastidio perchè è dura da accettare, ma è la realtà: gli stati fanno fare i soldi alle grandi aziende, e non solo con il covid.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi vi è un complotto mondiale a favore dei produttori di vaccini


e poi in molti stati non stanno vaccinando,  vedi Russia, Bielorussia ecc..., e fanno vita quasi normale. 

Perfino in Cina quasi nessuno si vaccina. 

Non hanno le stesse pressioni da parte dei produttori farmaceutici.



Pincopallista ha detto:


> Serve andare in vacanza....e far finta che vada tutto bene.
> anche perché ho alcune conoscenze (non tante) già vaccinate con seconda dose in Aprile che oggi sono ammalate di bronchite da Covid. Almeno non è polmonite, vediamola così.


Già... che poi sta cosa di dire che "col vaccino lo prendi meglio", è veramente una previsione da Sciamani, con tutti gli asintomatici (senza alcun vaccino) che abbiamo. 

Mio suocero 70anni, anticorpi altissimi. Ha preso il covid, ma nemmeno lui sa quando!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ma perchè sempre con sto complotto?
> 
> C'è gente che fa affari, e la nostra salute è la loro ultima preoccupazione.
> 
> ...


Le industrie fanno affari sempre e comunque. Penso che ci sia più ricerca per la calvizie o per la pillola del desiderio femminile che per tutte le malattie endemiche in Africa.
Solo che il Covid ha causato una epidemia in tutto il mondo e il modo per difendersi dai virus è la vaccinazione.
Non ti convince, hai prevenzioni, buon per te. Non ti vaccinare, che mi frega?
Solo evita di dare degli ingenui e vittime inconsapevoli  delle multinazionali a tutti coloro che scelgono di vaccinarsi.


----------



## spleen (1 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ma perchè sempre con sto complotto?
> 
> C'è gente che fa affari, e la nostra salute è la loro ultima preoccupazione.
> 
> ...


Infatti come dici i complotti non centrano niente. 
Le medicine in regime di liberismo economico sono una merce, esattamente come le auto e lo yoghurt, per produrle servono investimenti, ricerca e capacità tecniche.
Però non capisco perchè si ritenga che questi affari siano illeciti o opachi, mentre quelli di chi produce auto e yoghurt no.
E anche le cose che pilotiamo e che mangiamo, se fatte male possono ucciderci....
L'alternativa è far produrre le medicine allo stato, che è una scelta, certo, poco praticata mi sembra per motivi di costi ed efficienza.
A me sembra.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> e poi in molti stati non stanno vaccinando,  vedi Russia, Bielorussia ecc..., e fanno vita quasi normale.
> 
> Perfino in Cina quasi nessuno si vaccina.
> 
> Non hanno le stesse pressioni da parte dei produttori farmaceutici.


ecco però io eviterei di portare ad esempio due regimi dittatoriali come quello russo e cinese. 
li i malati li fanno sparire, così possono dire di non averne.


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vai su Booking* scegli un hotel decente 2 settimane. *Gli anni scorsi che eravamo 4 costava più di 10.000 euro. Al mare in Italia. Senza dover andare sull’esotico.


a me sembrano tanti


----------



## Gennaro73 (1 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le industrie fanno affari sempre e comunque. Penso che ci sia più ricerca per la calvizie o per la pillola del desiderio femminile che per tutte le malattie endemiche in Africa.
> Solo che il Covid ha causato una epidemia in tutto il mondo e il modo per difendersi dai virus è la vaccinazione.
> Non ti convince, hai prevenzioni, buon per te. Non ti vaccinare, che mi frega?
> Solo evita di dare degli ingenui e vittime inconsapevoli  delle multinazionali a tutti coloro che scelgono di vaccinarsi.


Un attimo: in realtà io sono d'accordo con te che ci siano motivi psicologici, come il geniaccio che peró crede nell'oroscopo. 

Ecco, credere che ció che stiano facendo, sia per ottimizzare la salute piuttosto che i profitti, è come credere all'oroscopo. 

Credere che ci ammazzeranno. tutti con questi vaccini, è anche questo credere nell'oroscopo. 

Hanno approvato ufficialmente gli anticorpi monoclonali, quindi posso risponderti di si, da pochi giorni c'è anche una cura ufficiale. 


E moltissimi medici (vai a vedere il. gruppo delle terapiedmiciliari su fb) , continuano a ripetere che se vengono somministrati alcuni farmaci tra cui anticoagulanti (sanno loro quali e quanto) ,  praticamente in ospedale non ci finisce nessuno(statosticamente parlando) 


Quindi io sono convinto che molte cose che stanno facendo siano inutili (sedie con banchi a rotelle, mascherine all'aperto) o malamente ottimizzate(ti fanno vaccinare anche se hai anticorpi covid a 1000), per dare la precedenza ai profitti.



Pincopallista ha detto:


> ecco però io eviterei di portare ad esempio due regimi dittatoriali come quello russo e cinese.
> li i malati li fanno sparire, così possono dire di non averne.


si e no, perchè per notivi familiari conosco gente sia in Russia che i  Bielorussia. Non c'è un complotto che vede sparire i cadaveri covid ("con o per" poi?)



spleen ha detto:


> Infatti come dici i complotti non centrano niente.
> Le medicine in regime di liberismo economico sono una merce, esattamente come le auto e lo yoghurt, per produrle servono investimenti, ricerca e capacità tecniche.
> Però non capisco perchè si ritenga che questi affari siano illeciti o opachi, mentre quelli di chi produce auto e yoghurt no.
> E anche le cose che pilotiamo e che mangiamo, se fatte male possono ucciderci....
> ...


non ottimizzano per la nostra salute.

Prima il profitto, poi la nostra salute. I risultati sono che se un medico ti da tachipirina ed attesa, e muori, lui è a posto.

Se ti da qualche fluidificante, eparina, o comunque ció che ritiene sia opportuno secondo la  sua esperienza, e va male, rischia la galera (immagino sia cmq un problema risolvibile con una liberatoria da parte del paziente).

Ci fanno venire a tutti una mega diarrea con lo yogurt al cioccolato (solo gli stitici sono a posto) , mentre con lo yogurt al limone  chi ha il colon irritabile stava molto meglio.

Ma tutti devono mangiare con lo yogurt al cioccolato perchè funziona e da profitto. Delle diarree non se ne curano con la scusa non sempre valida del rapporto rischio /beneficio (perfino Crisanti ha detto che sarebbe un errore vaccinare i ragazzi) 

Ho fatto un esempio di merda, peró è carino dai....


----------



## spleen (2 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> non ottimizzano per la nostra salute.
> 
> *Prima il profitto, poi la nostra salute.* I risultati sono che se un medico ti da tachipirina ed attesa, e muori, lui è a posto.
> 
> ...


Non conosco nessuna company che ragioni diversamente e non solo nel campo dei farmaci.
Ma non ne conosco nemmeno una che non stia attenta a quello che fa. Avendo dimensione multinazionale non credo proprio che rischino di esporsi allegramente ad una class action che potenzialmente potrebbe rovinarle, gli investitori non gradirebbero.
Non che qualche volta (sporadicamente) non succeda, vedi il caso dell' eternit (che ormai è archeologia industriale) o quello un po' più recente del glifosato, o quello ancora delle emissioni dei diesel Wolkswagen.
Ma da qui a prefigurarsi un grande fratello del farmaco che governa le nostre vite, di strada ce ne passa, tanta strada, per me.


----------



## brenin (2 Giugno 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Non conosco nessuna company che ragioni diversamente e non solo nel campo dei farmaci.
> Ma non ne conosco nemmeno una che non stia attenta a quello che fa. Avendo dimensione multinazionale non credo proprio che rischino di esporsi allegramente ad una class action che potenzialmente potrebbe rovinarle, gli investitori non gradirebbero.
> Non che qualche volta (sporadicamente) non succeda, vedi il caso dell' eternit (che ormai è archeologia industriale) o quello un po' più recente del glifosato, o quello ancora delle emissioni dei diesel Wolkswagen.
> Ma da qui a prefigurarsi un grande fratello del farmaco che governa le nostre vite, di strada ce ne passa, tanta strada, per me.


Che governi le nostre vite non penso, ma che si siano gonfiati le tasche, entrambi le parti ( corporation e politici ) coinvolte, ho qualche sospetto....


----------



## spleen (2 Giugno 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> Che governi le nostre vite non penso, ma *che si siano gonfiati le tasche*, entrambi le parti ( corporation e politici ) coinvolte, ho qualche sospetto....


Questo è certo.
Però non credo all'equazione: Fanno i soldi - perciò non funziona.
Che mi sembra abbastanza irrazionale.


----------



## Gennaro73 (2 Giugno 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Non conosco nessuna company che ragioni diversamente e non solo nel campo dei farmaci.
> Ma non ne conosco nemmeno una che non stia attenta a quello che fa. Avendo dimensione multinazionale non credo proprio che rischino di esporsi allegramente ad una class action che potenzialmente potrebbe rovinarle, gli investitori non gradirebbero.
> Non che qualche volta (sporadicamente) non succeda, vedi il caso dell' eternit (che ormai è archeologia industriale) o quello un po' più recente del glifosato, o quello ancora delle emissioni dei diesel Wolkswagen.
> Ma da qui a prefigurarsi un grande fratello del farmaco che governa le nostre vite, di strada ce ne passa, tanta strada, per me.


Qualche pazzoide con i soldi c'è, ma non significa che poi la sua volontà si traduca in effettiva azione.

Sta storia dei vaccini covid da iniettare a giovani e ragazzi per l'immunità di gregge, è risibile, considerando che, anche funzionasse così bene un vaccino che subisce le varianti, in tanti paesi non possono permettersi, o non vogliono vaccinare.

Poi  di coronavirus, ce ne sono a  centinaia, e cosa risolvi bloccandone 2 o 3?

Chiaramente mi appoggio su quanto dichiarato da molti addetti ai lavori, che oltretutto, per dire certe cose, rischiano ritorzioni e gogna mediatica.

Anche io sono convinto che troppo male non possono fare questi prodotti, peró nel passato sono stati commercializzati prodotti che su larga scala creavano problemi anche gravi a diverse persone.

E torniamo al primo discorso: è dannoso vaccinare giovani in salute, dato che il virus per loro è statisticamente innoquo


----------



## spleen (2 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Qualche pazzoide con i soldi c'è, ma non significa che poi la sua volontà si traduca in effettiva azione.
> 
> Sta storia dei vaccini covid da iniettare a giovani e ragazzi per l'immunità di gregge, è risibile, considerando che, anche funzionasse così bene un vaccino che subisce le varianti, in tanti paesi non possono permettersi, o non vogliono vaccinare.
> 
> ...


Il mio ragionamento non era strettamente legato ai vaccini.
Io non ho una competenza, nè la millanto, per giudicare o contestare quanto afferma la comunità scientifica internazionale. Se tu la hai, non è mio intento nè quello di convincerti, nè quello di sminuire i tuoi timori.
Vedo solo che nel regno Unito, ieri, hanno avuto zero decessi per covid e che la variante indiana, che da loro spopola, se la beccano i non vaccinati e una parte di quelli che hanno fatto una sola dose.
Credo che i giovani, oggi, siano esposti a ben altri pericoli che non il vaccino, a cominciare dalle droghe e dall' alcool per finire ad altri tipi di pericoli, inerenti alla ricerca del "loro posto nel mondo" ma questo è un'altro discorso.
Personalmente non ho dubbi tali da smantellare la mia convinzione che vaccinarmi serva. Credo solo sia adesso per me il male minore, del resto ho visto una persona a me vicina, relativamente giovane e sana, morire di covid e la prospettiva di crepare intubato soffocato dal mio catarro non mi entusiasma molto.
Non penso del resto che per me vaccinarmi sia più pericoloso di assumere una massiccia dose di nitrosammine mangiando una pizza col prosciutto cotto. E non per questo mi ritengo uno sprovveduto.
Ognuno è libero ovviamente di decidere per se, se poi si gettasse uno sguardo verso la responsabilità collettiva sarebbe anche meglio, convinzione mia ovviamente.


----------



## Gennaro73 (2 Giugno 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Il mio ragionamento non era strettamente legato ai vaccini.
> Io non ho una competenza, nè la millanto, per giudicare o contestare quanto afferma la comunità scientifica internazionale. Se tu la hai, non è mio intento nè quello di convincerti, nè quello di sminuire i tuoi timori.
> Vedo solo che nel regno Unito, ieri, hanno avuto zero decessi per covid e che la variante indiana, che da loro spopola, se la beccano i non vaccinati e una parte di quelli che hanno fatto una sola dose.
> Credo che i giovani, oggi, siano esposti a ben altri pericoli che non il vaccino, a cominciare dalle droghe e dall' alcool per finire ad altri tipi di pericoli, inerenti alla ricerca del "loro posto nel mondo" ma questo è un'altro discorso.
> ...


Dove avrei asserito di avere competenze mediche specifiche. Non mi sembra di averlo fatto.

Mi citi la comunità scientifica internazionale, ma già solo nel Piemonte sono 20.000 (ventimila) che non si sono vaccinati.

Riguardo il tuo amico giovane, sai se aveva problemi di salute? Da come mi rispondi si capisce che nonostante io abbia scritto che il vaccino ci puó stare per over70 e fragili, ragioni come se avessi scritto che nessuno lo. deve fare ed è veleno.

Ma non ho scritto questo.

In Uk se guardi le statistiche ufficiali, i decessi per tutto luglio-agosto, quindi senza vaccini, viaggiavano sempre nell'ordine delle unità al giorno.

Il virus è caxxuto, il vaccino funzionerà anche e non è un intruglio malefico, ma la propaganda è troppo forte, e troppi sono i lavoratori del campo medico che protestano, perchè io creda che è tutto a posto (addirittura vaccinare ragazzi) così come i grandi canali dell'informazione ci fanno credere.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Giugno 2021)

Oggi è la mia volta....arrivederci nel nuovo mondo!


----------



## Gennaro73 (2 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Oggi è la mia volta....arrivederci nel nuovo mondo!


ti fai il mucchino?


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Giugno 2021)

Ah non so Cosa mi iniettano, quando sarò la saprò.
se non mi leggete nei prossimi giorni sapete il perché.


----------



## Gennaro73 (2 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ah non so Cosa mi iniettano, quando sarò la saprò.
> se non mi leggete nei prossimi giorni sapete il perché.


haha, difficile rimetterci le penne. Se tu avessi il dubbio di avere preso il covid  dovresti fare l'anticorpale


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Giugno 2021)

Per ora non ho dubbi, faccio il vaccino perche lo Fanno tutti ed a me piace fare quello che fa la massa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Giugno 2021)

Vaccino fatto, ho trovato un medico carinissimo che mi ha chiesto cosa preferivo fare.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Giugno 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vaccino fatto, ho trovato un medico carinissimo che mi ha chiesto cosa preferivo fare.


E cosa hai fatto?


----------



## Gennaro73 (2 Giugno 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vaccino fatto, ho trovato un medico carinissimo che mi ha chiesto cosa preferivo fare.


Ti ha fatto scegliere dal manuale del kamasutra?


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E cosa hai fatto?


Pfizer ero tentata dal monodose, ma poi ho seguito il Consiglio dei miei figli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ti ha fatto scegliere dal manuale del kamasutra?


No  , non mi ha dato il manuale, tutto a voce


----------



## Gennaro73 (2 Giugno 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No  , non mi ha dato il manuale, tutto a voce


quindi orale


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Qualche pazzoide con i soldi c'è, ma non significa che poi la sua volontà si traduca in effettiva azione.
> 
> Sta storia dei vaccini covid da iniettare a giovani e ragazzi per l'immunità di gregge, è risibile, considerando che, anche funzionasse così bene un vaccino che subisce le varianti, in tanti paesi non possono permettersi, o non vogliono vaccinare.
> 
> ...


Prendi un modello Sir, dallo in mano a 4 medici che hanno alcuni legami con le case farmaceutiche interessate, limita le variabili al numero max di 3 con equazioni differenziali alla portata di un maturando liceale,  ottieni la deduzione che se abbatti il numero dei suscettibili si abbassa anche il numero dei contagiati e questa la vendi ai politici che hanno bisogno di soluzioni facili ed economiche perché altrimenti si giocano la popolarità e nel frattempo devono far fuori un avversario proponendo schemino facili alla portata di tutti.
Ovviamente la deduzione è una cagata pazzesca, perché le variabili non sono tre e nella realtà non funziona come nei modelli matematici semplificati ad usum liceali, ma alla politica non frega un cazzo.
Morale: impossibile oggi concludere se andrà tutto bene.
A ottobre capiremo se la vaccinazione avrà avuto un senso e saremo finalmente fuori da questo problema,  oppure ci sarà una diffusione dei casi di potenziamento anticorpo dipendente, una reinfezione dei vaccinati, una nuova ondata etc etc.
Tra due o tre anni se ci sarà un aumento delle malattie autoimmuni.
Al momento non ci possono essere evidenze alcune per poter fare affermazioni.
Lode a chi si vaccina perché permetterà di verificare l'effectiveness.
Libertà di scelta per tutti gli altri in attesa di avere risposte indubitabili.
Io spero che il prossimo autunno finisca tutto quanto, perché anche da questo dipenderà la salute di mia figlia.
Se dovessimo trovarci nella merda, sarà per me un disastro.
Ma se dovessi scommettere una qualsiasi cifra su una rapida soluzione della pandemia, non sarei tanto sicuro se farlo. Spero, ma non ne sono sicuro. 
Afflato pessimista.



Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Dove avrei asserito di avere competenze mediche specifiche. Non mi sembra di averlo fatto.
> 
> Mi citi la comunità scientifica internazionale, ma già solo nel Piemonte sono 20.000 (ventimila) che non si sono vaccinati.
> 
> ...


Continuiamo a credere esperti i medici, ma io preferirei fare domande a un CTF - mia moglie,  specializzata in tossicologia e reazioni avverse dei farmaci - e ancor meglio a un biotecnologo. 
Perché a differenza dei tradizionali vaccini a virus inattivato, qui stiamo parlando di prodotti innovativi con mRna. 
Un mio amico biologo ne è affascinato, mia moglie, molto più a suo agio in una dimensione di chimica pura, terrorizzata. 
Diciamo che stiamo scommettendo che andrà tutto bene in generale. 
Io lo spero, vivamente. 
Le case farmaceutiche si sono premurate con uno scudo legale, i medici pure, comunque. 
Anche loro sperano. 
Sinceramente, meglio per loro vendere acqua fresca che far crepare persone,  eh. 
Ovvio che nessuno vuole una catastrofe.


----------



## brenin (3 Giugno 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Questo è certo.
> Però non credo all'equazione: Fanno i soldi - perciò non funziona.
> Che mi sembra abbastanza irrazionale.


Verissimo, mi riferivo esclusivamente all'aspetto " monetario " della faccenda....  staremo a vedere eventuali ulteriori richiami che dovessero rendersi mecessari in funzione delle varianti del virus cosa costeranno.....


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Continuiamo a credere esperti i medici, ma io preferirei fare domande a un CTF - mia moglie,  specializzata in tossicologia e reazioni avverse dei farmaci - e ancor meglio a un biotecnologo.
> Perché a differenza dei tradizionali vaccini a virus inattivato, qui stiamo parlando di prodotti innovativi con mRna.
> Un mio amico biologo ne è affascinato, mia moglie, molto più a suo agio in una dimensione di chimica pura, terrorizzata.


Però se ti basi sulle sue reazioni puramente emotive collegate alla innovazione tecnologica, potrebbe fare di lavoro anche la barista al bar della stazione e sarebbe uguale.

Se uno ha paura ha paura, un po' di competenza non aiuta, anzi più ne hai e più ti cachi sotto

È come dire che faccio il meccanico e sono diffidente a guidare, e terrorizzato dalle auto elettriche


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però se ti basi sulle sue reazioni puramente emotive collegate alla innovazione tecnologica, potrebbe fare di lavoro anche la barista al bar della stazione e sarebbe uguale.
> 
> Se uno ha paura ha paura, un po' di competenza non aiuta, anzi più ne hai e più ti cachi sotto
> 
> È come dire che faccio il meccanico e sono diffidente a guidare, e terrorizzato dalle auto elettriche


A me le auto elettriche piacciono.  Ottime per la città e per le brevi percorrenze.
Ma non le comprerò mai, proprio perché non mi servono.
Non si ha paura di un'auto elettrica.
Semplicemente si può non averne bisogno, se si sa esattamente a cosa serve.
Ma se domani mi dicono che posso usare solo l'auto elettrica, anche se non ho un box personale (è un esempio, io ne ho due), non so dove attaccarmi in strada, non posso usarla per lavoro o per diporto, mi farò l'auto elettrica perché piuttosto che niente è meglio piuttosto.
Migliorare la propria vita scegliendo liberamente è una cosa, cercare di stare a galla un altro.
Per sapere se si è liberi o meno, la conoscenza è utile.
Senza,  puoi pensare che l'auto elettrica non sia un di più, una scelta in aggiunta, ma il futuro, al posto di ciò che c'è ora. Ovvero la scelta di uno estesa a tutti, indipendentemente dalle necessità personali.
I meccanici hanno ragione di essere diffidenti riguardo alle auto elettriche.
Quanta meccanica c'è dentro un'auto elettrica?
Non per niente le Tesla puoi ripararle solo in Tesla.
Per un'auto elettrica serve infatti la nuova figura del meccatronico con competenze diverse dal tuo meccanico sotto casa.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo, mi riferivo esclusivamente all'aspetto " monetario " della faccenda....  staremo a vedere eventuali ulteriori richiami che dovessero rendersi mecessari in funzione delle varianti del virus cosa costeranno.....


Il problema non è solo economico monetario.
Viviamo in un periodo di sospensione delle libertà personali.
Ora, per alcuni può essere un vantaggio, per altri una iattura.
Tenendo conto che l'unica forma di società che ritengo moderna e accettabile è quella che garantisce i diritti che noi tutti dovremmo conoscere dai tempi della scuola secondaria,  il vero problema attuale non è definire o meno la quantità di reazioni avverse al vaccino o la sua efficacia nella popolazione,  ma le modalità di rientro alla normalità di uno stato e di un'Unione Europea che ripristini i diritti esattamente come ne potevamo godere nel 2019.
Se a ottobre grazie ai vaccini non ci sarà l'ondata del 2020, entro dicembre si dovrà uscire definitivamente dallo stato di emergenza.
Non ci dovranno più essere zone rosse,  gialle, discriminazione tra lavoratori,  attività, limiti alla circolazione. Potrà al limite essere mantenuto l'obbligo della mascherina nei luoghi pubblici al chiuso per un po', ma le palestre, le scuole, gli uffici comunali, le attività private,  i ristoranti, tutti dovranno ripartire senza più limiti,  di alcun tipo e senza discriminazioni.
Lo scopo della vaccinazione è essenzialmente questo e potrà essere raggiunto anche solo con un abbattimento dei casi che renda improbabile definitivamente una condizione di emergenza sanitaria.
Che già c'è, comunque.
Il problema è che malgrado questo calo, al ristorante si va ancora al massimo in 4 e siamo sottoposti a un coprifuoco etc.
Perché malgrado un trend positivo che dura da mesi, siamo ancora con il coprifuoco etc?
Quanto è credibile dato questo che si torni ai diritti che avevamo prima anche con il 100% di vaccinati o con un più realistico 80%?
Allo stato attuale è questo di cui dovremmo parlare.
A dicembre 2021 si riapre tutto e per sempre, altro che balle o zone bianche di consolazione premio. Se i vaccini funzionano, avremo l'80% della popolazione vaccinato e un crollo dei casi che necessitano ricovero.
Non ci saranno più giustificazioni per alcuna misura restrittiva per nessuno.
Su questo almeno siamo d'accordo o vogliamo ancora non far lavorare o vivere categorie di persone?


----------



## Gennaro73 (3 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Prendi un modello Sir, dallo in mano a 4 medici che hanno alcuni legami con le case farmaceutiche interessate, limita le variabili al numero max di 3 con equazioni differenziali alla portata di un maturando liceale,  ottieni la deduzione che se abbatti il numero dei suscettibili si abbassa anche il numero dei contagiati e questa la vendi ai politici che hanno bisogno di soluzioni facili ed economiche perché altrimenti si giocano la popolarità e nel frattempo devono far fuori un avversario proponendo schemino facili alla portata di tutti.
> Ovviamente la deduzione è una cagata pazzesca, perché le variabili non sono tre e nella realtà non funziona come nei modelli matematici semplificati ad usum liceali, ma alla politica non frega un cazzo.
> Morale: impossibile oggi concludere se andrà tutto bene.
> A ottobre capiremo se la vaccinazione avrà avuto un senso e saremo finalmente fuori da questo problema,  oppure ci sarà una diffusione dei casi di potenziamento anticorpo dipendente, una reinfezione dei vaccinati, una nuova ondata etc etc.
> ...


È un pó come quando si crede che un virologo sia esperto in statistica, o un operatore sanitario, vedendo i casini in ospedale, capisca con lo sguardo che è per covid e non con covid, e quale sia il sistema migliore per fronteggiare il problema, andando subito ad attingere dai varietà che fanno nelle tv nazionali (vaccinantonio vaccinantonio)


----------



## spleen (3 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Dove avrei asserito di avere competenze mediche specifiche. *Non mi sembra di averlo fatto.*
> 
> Mi citi la comunità scientifica internazionale, ma già solo nel Piemonte sono 20.000 (ventimila) che non si sono vaccinati.
> 
> ...


Infatti ho usato il "se".
Il mio amico non aveva problemi di salute particolari, se si eccettua il colesterolo un po' alto, ma non credo che questo sia esiziale. Aveva 62anni.
A luglio-agosto dell'anno scorso non solo in GB, in tutta Europa moriva poca gente, ma non siamo ancora in luglio e questo trend in GB dura da un pezzo, da quando praticamente si sono vaccinati in massa.
Hanno risolto il problema? Non lo so. Come dice @danny lo capiremo questo autunno.
Nel frattempo io non vedo altra soluzione per me se non vaccinarmi, mia figlia che lavora in ospedale lo ha fatto a gennaio, mio figlio si è prenotato senza alcun timore, sono maggiorenni, scolarizzati, giovani e informati, hanno deciso per loro stessi.
Quando ho fatto il militare (ebbene si, appartengo a quell' epoca) ho subito le 3 iniezioni canoniche, sul braccio ho il segno dell'antivaiolosa, sono sopravissuto a due incidenti in auto e ad una caduta in moto, sto per entrare in quella fase della vita dove ogni giorno sarà regalato dalla sorte che con me è stata dopotutto generosa.
Già da quando è scoppiata questa pandemia ho fatto mia la convinzione che questo virus, o perchè ce lo prenderemo o perchè ce lo mostreranno con un vaccino, sarà comunque sottoposto al vaglio del nostro sistema immunitario.
E' possibile che mi sbagli anche, che venga contraddetto dagli eventi.
Finora no.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti ho usato il "se".
> Il mio amico non aveva problemi di salute particolari, se si eccettua il colesterolo un po' alto, ma non credo che questo sia esiziale. Aveva 62anni.
> A luglio-agosto dell'anno scorso non solo in GB, in tutta Europa moriva poca gente, ma non siamo ancora in luglio e questo trend in GB dura da un pezzo, da quando praticamente si sono vaccinati in massa.
> Hanno risolto il problema? Non lo so. Come dice @danny lo capiremo questo autunno.
> ...


Non siamo eterni


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non siamo eterni


Concordo nulla è per sempre....
E onestamente spero di passare a miglior vita a modo mio...


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> A me le auto elettriche piacciono.  Ottime per la città e per le brevi percorrenze.
> Ma non le comprerò mai, proprio perché non mi servono.
> Non si ha paura di un'auto elettrica.
> Semplicemente si può non averne bisogno, se si sa esattamente a cosa serve.
> ...


Ma tua moglie ha paura dei vaccini in generale oppure NON ha paura?

Il succo è questo

Perché se ha paura troverà tutti gli appigli possibili per sostenere che meglio di no

Il mio vicino in campagna ha paura delle punture, tutte

Non conta che c'è dentro lui si caca addosso se vede ago e siringa

E studia tutto pur di evitare la puntura.

Il focus è se uno ha paura, che non è reato ma che toglie già di per sé attendibilità perché crea quello che chiamiamo comunemente pregiudizio (no! Non se ne parla neanche!)


----------



## spleen (3 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non siamo eterni


No, ma venderò cara la pelle...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> No, ma venderò cara la pelle...


 finché si può.
L'importante è che regga la testa.


----------



## Gennaro73 (4 Giugno 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti ho usato il "se".
> Il mio amico non aveva problemi di salute particolari, se si eccettua il colesterolo un po' alto, ma non credo che questo sia esiziale. Aveva 62anni.
> A luglio-agosto dell'anno scorso non solo in GB, in tutta Europa moriva poca gente, ma non siamo ancora in luglio e questo trend in GB dura da un pezzo, da quando praticamente si sono vaccinati in massa.
> Hanno risolto il problema? Non lo so. Come dice @danny lo capiremo questo autunno.
> ...



Ho googolato ora, e dice (su siti affidabili) che il colesterolo alto aumenta di 7 volte i rischi con il covid... mettici poi i 62  anni di quel. tuo amico (RIP), che è quasi nella fascia over70 con il 90% dei  problemi covid. 


Infatti ci morì un agente di una mia collega di questa fascia di età, ed aveva il colesterolo molto alto. Gli venne un infarto, forse da coauguli, non so il dettaglio.

In effetti alcuni dottori hanno consigliato di tenere una dieta sana anche per ridurre possibili effetti di questo virus. 

Penso come te che  ce lo passeremo tutti,  ed io penso di averlo già preso (alcuni miei conoscenti hanno anticorpi covid altissimi) ... faró un anticorpale anche io, così mi scappotto il vaccinazzo, o almeno lo ridurró ad una dose una volta scesi gli anticorpi.


----------



## abebis (4 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> ...
> A ottobre capiremo se la vaccinazione avrà avuto un senso e saremo finalmente fuori da questo problema,  oppure ci sarà una diffusione dei casi di potenziamento anticorpo dipendente, una reinfezione dei vaccinati, una nuova ondata etc etc.
> Tra due o tre anni se ci sarà un aumento delle malattie autoimmuni.
> Al momento non ci possono essere evidenze alcune per poter fare affermazioni.
> ...


Guarda, io sono una frana con le previsioni: non si avverano mai! 
Quindi, per quel che vale, eccoti la mia.

Parto da un caso di cronaca (familiare) recentissimo, di inizio maggio.
Tre coppie di amici di famiglia dei miei, tutti ultrasettacinquenni e con vari acciacchi più o meno seri tipici dell'età, hanno fatto un pranzo. Tutti vaccinati, solo con prima dose. Uno, evidentemente era positivo e alla fine sono risultati tutti positivi. Hanno avuto tutti e sei sintomi leggeri. In particolare, nessuna ospedalizzazione. Ora sono tutti guariti e stanno relativamente bene.

So benissimo, non c'è bisogno che me lo ricordi tu..., che sei casi non fanno statistica, però si tratta di casi che confermano quello che è un dato di fatto ormai dimostrato da centinaia di milioni di vaccinazioni sparse in tutto il mondo: anche una sola vaccinazione, qualora non metta al riparo dal prendersi il virus comunque lo fa prendere in modo molto leggero che porta ad escludere problemi sanitari, se non in rarissimissimi casi di altre grosse patologie concomitanti. Finora tutte le (poche) persone vaccinate di cui si ha notizia che essendosi preso il virus hanno avuto problemi, erano persone con esplicite, e grosse, patologie concomitanti (immunodepressi, pazienti in chemio, ecc...).

In breve, pare che il vaccino sia molto efficace nell'abbattere la pericolosità (nel senso di necessità di ospedalizzazione) del virus, più che la sua diffusione. Sì, anche la diffusione, ma la diffusione non la sradica del tutto, come invece per gli altri virus di malattie più particolari e non mutanti, come il vaiolo e simili.

E non raccontiamoci storie: ai governanti (nostri e del resto del mondo) che il virus circoli non gliene frega una cippa: quello che interessa, L'UNICA cosa che interessa, è che non ci sia un'ondata che satura il sistema sanitario rendendolo di fatto inesistente sia per il virus che per tutte le altre malattie. È questo l'unico obiettivo e pare che questi vaccini permettano di ottenerlo.

Sulla base di queste considerazioni, secondo me a ottobre saremo abbastanza fuori dal delirio di quest'inverno. Non mi aspetto un ritorno ad una "normalità" simile a quella pre-covid: alcune cose resteranno. Per esempio, le mascherine al chiuso, con il conseguente moltiplicarsi di sceneggiate simili a quella che c'è stata nei giorni scorsi di quella sciroccata che tornava in aereo da Ibiza... 
Però nel momento in cui sarà chiaro che gli ospedali e le terapie intensive non andranno in sofferenza, ci sarà un tana libera tutti, perché la gente lo vuole, l'economia ne ha necessità e i governi non possono permettersi di non darglielo.

Il virus continuerà a circolare, in modo abbastanza sporadico, ma comunque sufficiente da provocare qualche mini lockdown qua e là, a macchia di leopardo: un ufficio da una parte, una classe di una scuola da un'altra, ecc. 
Naturalmente, verrà fuori che la maggior parte delle persone che si prenderanno il virus (e la quasi totalità delle persone ospedalizzate) appartiene alla categoria di chi ci aveva visto giusto e aveva deciso di non vaccinarsi...  e questo alimenterà una versione moderna di caccia all'untore. Non sono pronto a fare previsioni sull'atteggiamento dei medici e degli infermieri nei confronti delle persone ospedalizzate non vaccinate.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2021)

Curiuscita: che di voi ha già ricevuto? di quale azienda? Che effetti avete avuto subito dopo?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Giugno 2021)

Io come avevo scritto moderna...zero effetti collaterali idem mia sorella....

Parenti vari Pfizer idem....zero problemi....


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2021)

Per ora pure io Pfizer, solo prima dose.
Nessun problema tranne che l’ho duro da stamattina.
Ci appenderò le borse dell’Esselunga.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Giugno 2021)

Beh almeno le hai sotto mano


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2021)

Si ma vuote neh!


----------



## Vera (4 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Curiuscita: che di voi ha già ricevuto? di quale azienda? Che effetti avete avuto subito dopo?


Pfizer. Nessun effetto.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Pfizer. Nessun effetto.


anche la seconda hai fatto?


----------



## Vera (4 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> anche la seconda hai fatto?


Sì, 2 mesi fa.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2021)

sei quasi pronta per la terza insomma.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2021)

io ho fatto  Johnson & Johnson monodose.
di tutta questa discussione ho capito la grande stima che danny ha sulla cultura chimica di sua moglie e del lapalissiano interesse economico che gira intorno ai vaccini. ma non vedo alternative per uscire da questa immane sciagura sanitario-economica che ci è capitata.
so solo che finalmente grazie ai vaccini anche noi che facciamo parte delle categorie maggiormente colpite stiamo ripartendo. rispetto la volontà di chi non vuole vaccinarsi ma solo se non dovrà inserirsi in contesti di massa


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Ma tua moglie ha paura dei vaccini in generale oppure NON ha paura?*
> 
> Il succo è questo
> 
> ...


E' come chiedere a un ingegnere che dice che la Chevrolet Corvair del 1960 aveva una pessima tenuta di strada se crede che tutte le auto abbiamo una pessima tenuta di strada.
Mia moglie le intramuscolari, come l'insulina, che ha dovuto farsi per un po', se le fa da sola. 
Il resto... da una CTF secondo te c'è diffidenza verso i farmaci?
Praticamente in casa abbiamo un dispensario. Mia moglie ha la passione per i farmaci, piuttosto.


----------



## isabel (4 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Curiuscita: che di voi ha già ricevuto? di quale azienda? Che effetti avete avuto subito dopo?


Pfizer, prima dose una settimana fa (con un gran colpo di fortuna!).

Dopo qualche ora, indicativamente 4, ho iniziato ad avere dolore al braccio piuttosto forte e, a seguire, leggerissimo mal di testa.
Dal giorno successivo astenia e difficoltà a concentrarmi fino al quarto giorno.
Due giorni dopo la somministrazione si è aggiunto gonfiore e dolore ai linfonodi, scemato in qualche ora dopo aver assunto ibuprofene.
Ad oggi continuo ad avere soltanto un po' di indolenzimento al braccio, come una lieve nevralgia.

Ci sono rimasta un po' male perché non mi aspettavo alcuna reazione oltre al dolore al braccio...ma vabbè ogni corpo è un mondo


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Guarda, io sono una frana con le previsioni: non si avverano mai!
> Quindi, per quel che vale, eccoti la mia.
> 
> Parto da un caso di cronaca (familiare) recentissimo, di inizio maggio.
> ...


Non è possibile al momento fare previsioni.
Se l'efficacia del vaccino si dimostrerà pari a quella dei trial, la vaccinazione degli over 60 ha già fin d'ora abbattuto grandemente i rischi di un'emergenza sanitaria. Basterà a ottobre ripartire con lil richiamo per gli over 60 e i medici e saremo già in una situazione di maggior tranquillità.
Al momento ciò, dai dati disponibili, è indimostrabile.
Occorre aspettare il cambio di stagione, quando i sistemi immunitari della popolazione andranno in sofferenza e la diffusione del virus si manifesterà finalmente  con  sintomi più importanti.
Perché d'estate abbiamo già visto nel 2020 - ma è fenomeno comune - diminuisce grandemente la sintomatologia, il che fa ipotizzare la scomparsa e una presunta stagionalità del virus.
Cosa che sembra non sia del tutto vera.
Polmoniti e tempeste citochiniche li rivedremo, se il vaccino non avrà funzionato o ci sarà un'ampia fetta di popolazione già vaccinata scoperta, solo tra ottobre e dicembre. Per l'epoca avere una fetta di popolazione non vaccinata potrà essere utile per una comparazione con quella vaccinata: i numeri dei malati nei due panel dovranno essere sensibilmente diversi. In ogni caso, come si vede anche su questo forum, il numero dei vaccinati per allora nelle fasce di popolazione matura avrà nel nord Italia superato di molto quello dei non vaccinati.
Se il vaccino invece funzionerà garantendo memoria immunitaria i malati saranno praticamente scomparsi o comunque con numeri molto ridotti.
Difficilmente la Lombardia ritornerà nella situazione precedente, o almeno, ci sono buone probabilità perché non capiti.
Ovviamente bisognerà smettere di considerare importanti i numeri dei positivi asintomatici, che ci saranno comunque.
Animo, siamo passati attraverso l'AIDS, che era anche peggio. Continuando a scopare, eh e senza vaccino (impossible da realizzare dato il numero di varianti del virus).
La cugina di mia moglie morì di Aids, tra le prime vittime. L'AIDS dalla sua comparsa ha fatto 35 milioni di morti nel mondo.


----------



## abebis (4 Giugno 2021)

@danny personalmente, non ritengo l'AIDS peggio.

È peggio sicuramente per il singolo che se lo prende: il singolo che si prende il covid, statisticamente, non ne soffre, il singolo che si prende l'AIDS ne soffre molto di più e, tanti anni fa, era praticamente condannato, però appunto parliamo del singolo.

Il problema del covid, lo ripeto ancora una volta perché non pare che la cosa sia chiara, è a livello sociale: il covid _*ha rischiato di far collassare tutti i sistemi sanitari.*

"Collassare"_ nel senso peggiore del termine: saturare tutti i posti letto, intensivi e non, e, per sovrappiù, decimare tutto il personale, medici e infermieri. Il che ci avrebbe trasformati in una società in cui non esiste più un sistema sanitario. Riesci a immaginare questo? È uno scenario apocalittico, da film di fantascienza distopico... tipo "Contagion"! Nel quale, guarda caso, hanno immaginato un virus che si trasmettesse per via aerea e non con il gioco della rava...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2021)

Pfizer
Prima dose nulla di particolare ma mal di testa leggero che andava e veniva per giorni
Seconda dose il giorno dopo sembrava che mi avessero massacrato di botte. Il giorno seguente stavo bene.


----------



## ologramma (4 Giugno 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Sì, 2 mesi fa.


sei della parocchia allora , mi spiego sei una facente parte della sanità.
Io fatto due dosi  Pfizer  , prima dose leggero doloretto al braccio  della puntura , seconda dose  i primi di maggio  ancora leggero dolore al braccio accompagnato nel pomeriggio un malessere leggero niente febbre anche se arrivavo ha stento 37 gradi, giorno dopo tutto bene  . Forse l'ho già scritto ma risposndo di nuovo , mia moglie stesi giorni miei    niente di niente


----------



## Skorpio (4 Giugno 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> sei della parocchia allora , mi spiego sei una facente parte della sanità.
> Io fatto due dosi  Pfizer  , prima dose leggero doloretto al braccio  della puntura , seconda dose  i primi di maggio  ancora leggero dolore al braccio accompagnato nel pomeriggio un malessere leggero niente febbre anche se arrivavo ha stento 37 gradi, giorno dopo tutto bene  . Forse l'ho già scritto ma risposndo di nuovo , mia moglie stesi giorni miei    niente di niente


Repetita Iuvant


----------



## Skorpio (4 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> E' come chiedere a un ingegnere che dice che la Chevrolet Corvair del 1960 aveva una pessima tenuta di strada se crede che tutte le auto abbiamo una pessima tenuta di strada.
> Mia moglie le intramuscolari, come l'insulina, che ha dovuto farsi per un po', se le fa da sola.
> Il resto... da una CTF secondo te c'è diffidenza verso i farmaci?
> Praticamente in casa abbiamo un dispensario. Mia moglie ha la passione per i farmaci, piuttosto.


Ho capito, si caca sotto


----------



## Gennaro73 (4 Giugno 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Sì, 2 mesi fa.


ma  allora hai 150 anni?


ps: o sei del settore medico


----------



## Gennaro73 (4 Giugno 2021)

Una mia conoscente verso i 60 è disperata perchè forse non le faranno la seconda dose di AZ.

Il motivo? Dopo la prima dose è diventata pesantemente allergica (credo ai pollini), e teme che vedendola arrossata e sgrennosa, non le facciano la seconda dose. Asserisce (ma lo ricordo anche io), che in 60 anni non ha mai avuto nessuna allergia. 

Non sia mai pensare che il prodotto farmaceutico ti ha causato uno shock al sistema immunitario, che è diventato troppo reattivo, e quindi ti è comparsa una pesante allergia... noooooo. Non sia mai, eresia.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Pfizer
> Prima dose nulla di particolare ma mal di testa leggero che andava e veniva per giorni
> Seconda dose il giorno dopo sembrava che mi avessero massacrato di botte. Il giorno seguente stavo bene.


Come non capirli....i massacratori intendo....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Una mia conoscente verso i 60 è disperata perchè forse non le faranno la seconda dose di AZ.
> 
> Il motivo? Dopo la prima dose è diventata pesantemente allergica (credo ai pollini), e teme che vedendola arrossata e sgrennosa, non le facciano la seconda dose. Asserisce (ma lo ricordo anche io), che in 60 anni non ha mai avuto nessuna allergia.
> 
> Non sia mai pensare che il prodotto farmaceutico ti ha causato uno shock al sistema immunitario, che è diventato troppo reattivo, e quindi ti è comparsa una pesante allergia... noooooo. Non sia mai, eresia.


Sono ammirata da tanta scienza


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Come non capirli....i massacratori intendo....


Guarda che qualche post fa hai scritto che sono buona 
Ti stai contraddendo


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Guarda che qualche post fa hai scritto che sono buona
> Ti stai contraddendo


Mi piace contraddirmi oramai dovresti averlo capito...


----------



## Vera (4 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> ma  allora hai 150 anni?
> 
> 
> ps: o sei del settore medico


La prima che hai detto.


----------



## Gennaro73 (4 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono ammirata da tanta scienza


 Quando ho visto l'avviso del tuo messaggio, ero certo che avresti scritto qualcosa di provocatorio. 

Comunque non c' è di che. È un dovere. 

ps: il dubbio è l'anima della scienza. I dogmi no.


----------



## Gennaro73 (4 Giugno 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> La prima che hai detto.


Pensa uno vivesse 150 anni davvero, cosa potrebbe raccontare...lucidità permettendo...


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> @danny personalmente, non ritengo l'AIDS peggio.
> 
> È peggio sicuramente per il singolo che se lo prende: il singolo che si prende il covid, statisticamente, non ne soffre, il singolo che si prende l'AIDS ne soffre molto di più e, tanti anni fa, era praticamente condannato, però appunto parliamo del singolo.
> 
> ...


La figlia di un mio amico, medico trasferita per l'emergenza nel reparto Covid di un noto ospedale del nord Italia, l'estate scorsa non faceva assolutamente un cazzo.
A un certo punto ritenendosi inutile ha chiesto di essere reintegrata nel reparto dove abitualmente operava, ma... Niente.
Rimase lì per mesi a fare nulla.
Sì. Siamo stati bravissimi.  Abbiamo evitato il collasso di tutti i sistemi sanitari del mondo, Zimbabwe compreso grazie ai nostri lockdown e al coprifuoco.
Tu mi sembri molto giovane.
Di AIDS morì la cugina di mia moglie. Aveva poco più di 20 anni. Cazzo se si moriva. In Africa, anni fa, quando andai, l'AIDS era talmente diffuso che c'erano gli avvisi per strada.
Mia figlia, come la figlia di un mio amico ed altre che abbiamo conosciuto nel frattempo, grazie a queste straordinarie misure che ci hanno salvato, è in cura per anoressia, la cui causa scatenante è stato il lockdown, presso un importante ospedale milanese da mesi. C'è in atto una vera emergenza in tanti reparti ospedalieri, a carico degli adolescenti. Questo ce lo hanno detto gli stessi medici. E non è l'unica emergenza. E se la letalità tra gli adolescenti per il Covid secondo L'Iss è dello 0%, per anoressia è del 10%. Fantastico, no? Di cosa credi che sia più preoccupato, secondo te?
Quasi la metà delle persone che gravitano attorno a me ha avuto il Covid. E solo una è morta. In due anni. Per la maggior parte di loro si è risolto tutto come un'influenza.
I sistemi sanitari sono collassati, tanto per essere precisi, perché deoauperati negli anni. Ovviamente chi è in salute non se ne è accorto, noi per varie vicende di salute purtroppo sono anni che lo diciamo nel grancazzochesenefrega di tutti. Mia moglie fu rifiutata 7 anni fa dal nostro ospedale perché non aveva posto. Polmonite virale. E non è un cazzo di film. In Ospedale ho perso i miei suoceri, mia cognata etc.
E col Covid non  hanno operato tante persone, hanno rimandato visite,  hanno prolungato le attese.
Dal mio medico di base c'è la coda,  fuori, ogni giorno.
Io ho perso altre 3 persone nel 2020 per mancate cure,  non per Covid.
Una sola nel 2021, per Covid. Dimessa dall'ospedale, deceduta per mancanza di bombole d'ossigeno a casa due giorni dopo.
Una per vaccino. Vaccinata l'8 maggio, defunta per i soliti problemi di trombosi neanche 10 gg dopo.
Non abbiamo evitato un cazzo e non miglioreremo nulla se non verranno fatti adeguati investimenti nella Sanità e non tratteremo la situazione con rigore scientifico e adeguati investimenti, lasciando politica e fanatismo fuori dalla porta.
Te lo dico: non accadrà.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito, si caca sotto


Ti riporto la sua risposta esatta: ho studiato 6 anni della mia vita per sapere perché non fare adesso questo vaccino. 
Se gli altri lo vogliono fare,  cazzi loro. 
Ps mia moglie non si è mai cagata sotto per queste cose. 
Tagliava teste a topini e maneggiava sostanze tossiche in laboratorio. Non credo tu sia abituato a ghigliottinare roditori. Ma gli studi farmacologici dovrebbero comprendere anche questi passaggi, prima di arrivare all'uomo.
Io che mi cago sotto di più, attendo invece che vengano perfezionati. 
Non ho detto che non faccio il vaccino, ma che attendo che risolvano i problemi di gioventù che hanno e che definiscano la compatibilità con le patologie che riguardano il funzionamento del mio sistema immunitario. Quando avrò sufficienti informazioni lo farò. In fin dei conti se funzionano sono utili per chi li fa, no?
 Perché non dovrei fare qualcosa che potrebbe essermi utile? Secondo te ci rinuncerei? 
Non sono mica Tafazzi.



Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Una mia conoscente verso i 60 è disperata perchè forse non le faranno la seconda dose di AZ.
> 
> Il motivo? Dopo la prima dose è diventata pesantemente allergica (credo ai pollini), e teme che vedendola arrossata e sgrennosa, non le facciano la seconda dose. Asserisce (ma lo ricordo anche io), che in 60 anni non ha mai avuto nessuna allergia.
> 
> Non sia mai pensare che il prodotto farmaceutico ti ha causato uno shock al sistema immunitario, che è diventato troppo reattivo, e quindi ti è comparsa una pesante allergia... noooooo. Non sia mai, eresia.


Non è che stai dicendo qualcosa di assurdo, eh.
È quanto di più normale possa accadere.
È un prodotto farmaceutico e può generare reazioni allergiche. È indicato anche su Iss.
Vai poi su Vaers e trovi di tutto in relazione alla farmacovigilanza passiva di questi vaccini.
Se fosse acqua non darebbe problemi a nessuno.  Non è acqua (si spera in tutte le dosi... ) e può capitare che ci siano reazioni avverse, anche gravi.
Come per tutti i farmaci. 
Si ragiona in termini numerici. Se le reazioni avverse sono poche il beneficio supera il rischio.
Il problema è chi stabilisce che siano poche, ma va beh, questo è un po' il solito problema.
In laboratorio si sa che si lavora secondo committenza.

Non ha senso fare una battaglia contro i vaccini. Deve solo esserci libertà di vaccinarsi o meno, o, in alternativa, responsabilità  del produttore e dei sanitari addetti.
Non esiste un obbligo vaccinale senza responsabilità di alcuno.
Ti porto un esempio. Una nostra conoscente ha gli igG alti. In sede vaccinale chiede consiglio se le conviene sottoporsi all'inoculazione o meno, avendo già gli anticorpi, il medico presente le consiglia frettolosamente di vaccinarsi lo stesso.
In una modestissima percentuale di soggetti le IgG alte possono provocare problemi fino anche alla morte se sottoposte a vaccino.  Inoltre, a che cazzo serve vaccinare una persona con gli anticorpi alti? Ma al medico cosa può importare? Se va di sfiga,  è comunque coperto dallo scudo penale. Sinceramente questo è un comportamento stigmatizzabile, ma la cui gravità dell'atteggiamento da catena di montaggio non viene colta da nessuno.
Ma va beh,  sono considerazioni che non importano a nessuno, e io ce l'ho un po' su per ragioni molto personali. Diciamo che ho incontrato dei medici nella mia vita che erano proprio degli stronzi. Ma anche dei ricercatori, eh.
E che mi fido solo della persona, non della categoria.



Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Quando ho visto l'avviso del tuo messaggio, ero certo che avresti scritto qualcosa di provocatorio.
> 
> Comunque non c' è di che. È un dovere.
> 
> ps: il dubbio è l'anima della scienza. I dogmi no.


Il mio docente di fisica esordì nella prima lezione proprio con un concetto simile, facendo la disamina del dipende.
Ma al di là del pensiero scientifico, bisogna introdurre le variabili legate a politica,  industria,  economia e 'mangiatopesantelaseraprima'.
Ho frequentato molto l'ambiente dei topi umani da laboratorio, mi sono scopato nella vita due chimiche, una l'ho sposata.
Beh, la scienza si piega parecchio alla variabile caponata.
Un mio amico ricercatore anche alla variabile capelli lunghi con frangetta e bel culo.
Siamo maledettamente umani.



Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Pensa uno vivesse 150 anni davvero, cosa potrebbe raccontare...lucidità permettendo...


Sarebbe ugualmente per tutti solo un vecchio rompicoglioni...


----------



## Foglia (5 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> La figlia di un mio amico, medico trasferita per l'emergenza nel reparto Covid di un noto ospedale del nord Italia, l'estate scorsa non faceva assolutamente un cazzo.
> A un certo punto ritenendosi inutile ha chiesto di essere reintegrata nel reparto dove abitualmente operava, ma... Niente.
> Rimase lì per mesi a fare nulla.
> Sì. Siamo stati bravissimi.  Abbiamo evitato il collasso di tutti i sistemi sanitari del mondo, Zimbabwe compreso grazie ai nostri lockdown e al coprifuoco.
> ...


Triste, ma condivido ogni parola.


----------



## Foglia (5 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ti riporto la sua risposta esatta: ho studiato 6 anni della mia vita per sapere perché non fare adesso questo vaccino.
> Se gli altri lo vogliono fare,  cazzi loro.
> Ps mia moglie non si è mai cagata sotto per queste cose.
> Tagliava teste a topini e maneggiava sostanze tossiche in laboratorio. Non credo tu sia abituato a ghigliottinare roditori. Ma gli studi farmacologici dovrebbero comprendere anche questi passaggi, prima di arrivare all'uomo.
> ...


Anche su questo punto ho un pensiero simile al tuo 
Pure io (che certamente non ho mai stigmatizzato né vaccini, né medicinali, e pur essendo una che ne ha un pò paura quando si è trattato di farli/assumerli l'ho fatto e senz'altro lo rifarei  ) attendo. Anzitutto, il periodo a cui ci affacciamo ora, vede già in sé un minor rischio. E poi anche a me (un medico) ha detto che la prospettiva è quella di migliorare questi primi vaccini. Adeguarli, come dici tu, sperimentarli (bruttissima l'idea delle cavie, ma tant'è, che in emergenza serve) e - non ultimo - prolungarne l'efficacia. Sicché, per il momento, osservo.


----------



## Vera (5 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ti riporto la sua risposta esatta: ho studiato 6 anni della mia vita per sapere perché non fare adesso questo vaccino.
> Se gli altri lo vogliono fare,  cazzi loro.
> Ps mia moglie non si è mai cagata sotto per queste cose.
> Tagliava teste a topini e maneggiava sostanze tossiche in laboratorio. Non credo tu sia abituato a ghigliottinare roditori. Ma gli studi farmacologici dovrebbero comprendere anche questi passaggi, prima di arrivare all'uomo.
> ...


Ho 5 amici e conoscenti chimici, ed un paio lo fanno come mestiere da molti anni. Tutti hanno dato un feedback positivo al vaccino. E preciso che non si conoscono fra di loro.
Questo sta a significare che ognuno ha il suo parere in merito e noi, ignoranti in materia, non possiamo dare né torto, né ragione a chi è ben più esperto di noi.


----------



## Gennaro73 (5 Giugno 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho 5 amici e conoscenti chimici, ed un paio lo fanno come mestiere da molti anni. Tutti hanno dato un feedback positivo al vaccino. E preciso che non si conoscono fra di loro.
> Questo sta a significare che ognuno ha il suo parere in merito e noi, ignoranti in materia, non possiamo dare né torto, né ragione a chi è ben più esperto di noi.


Parere positivo per over70 immagino 

Per i ragazzi col cavolo...se di covid19 non hanno nemmeno. effetti collaterali gravi, mentre per vaccini miocarditi... beh... e ce ne sono centinaia che la pensano come questo sotto. 


Covid. Vaccini: adolescenti; Broccolo (Università di Milano), “è prudente attendere, servono altri dati su miocarditi”

Emiliano (Regione Puglia): 
“Appena ricevuta l’autorizzazione, abbiamo cominciato oggi a vaccinare i bambini fragili tra i 12 e i 15 anni. Siamo contenti di essere i primi in Italia a metterli in sicurezza”.

4 giugno 2021

Sono ancora pochi i dati sulla relazione tra i vaccini anti Covid e la manifestazione di miocarditi negli adolescenti, di conseguenza "occorre essere prudenti e attendere ulteriori informazioni prima di proseguire con la campagna di vaccinazione nei giovanissimi": l'invito alla cautela arriva dal virologo Francesco Broccolo, dell'Università di Milano. "E' un messaggio di prudenza e riflessione", ha detto il virologo all'ANSA, dettato dal fatto che i dati sulle miocarditi legate ai vaccini anti Covid "sono ancora pochi" e "non permettono di capire se ci sia una reale associazione". Finora, infatti, "abbiamo visto miocarditi lievi su campioni limitati, in quanto i ragazzi sono stati vaccinati ancora poco". Al momento il maggior numero di dati arriva da Israele dove, rileva Broccolo, "sono stati vaccinati solo ragazzi di oltre 15 anni, mentre si sta ragionando su vaccini destinati agli adolescenti fra 12 e 15 anni. Inoltre l'orientamento degli esperti del ministero della Salute di Israele è favorevole a passare a una dose di vaccino per gli adolescenti, considerando quasi il 90% delle miocarditi si manifestano con la seconda dose". Gli altri dati disponibili arrivano dagli Stati Uniti, dove l'agenzia regolatoria dei farmaci, la Food and Drug Administration (Fda), non ha approvato all'unanimità l'uso emergenziale per il vaccino Pfizer/BioNTech per la fascia d'età fra 12 e 15 anni e i dati finora raccolti riguardano complessivamente 2.000 adolescenti, mille dei quali hanno ricevuto il placebo. 














						Covid. Vaccini: adolescenti; esperto, servono altri dati su miocarditi | InfoOggi
					

Covid. Vaccini: adolescenti; esperto, servono altr




					www.infooggi.it


----------



## Gennaro73 (5 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Il mio docente di fisica esordì nella prima lezione proprio con un concetto simile, facendo la disamina del dipende.
> Ma al di là del pensiero scientifico, bisogna introdurre le variabili legate a politica,  industria,  economia e 'mangiatopesantelaseraprima'.
> Ho frequentato molto l'ambiente dei topi umani da laboratorio, mi sono scopato nella vita due chimiche, una l'ho sposata.
> Beh, la scienza si piega parecchio alla variabile caponata.
> ...



Infatti questo vizio di considerare le persone in base al lavoro che fanno, porta a considerare i dottori prima eroi, poi untori, poi assassini... insomma tutto uno sbaglio. 

Poi, appunto, se gli arrivano vagonate di soldi per sperimentare vaccini, e non per i monoclonali che hanno il "difetto" economico di essere utilizzabili solo su chi si ammala ( e nei quali invece ho fiducia), si concentrano sui vaccini.  Devono pur mangiare anche loro, comprarsi il. villone e la supercar


----------



## Cattivik (5 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ti riporto la sua risposta esatta: ho studiato 6 anni della mia vita per sapere perché non fare adesso questo vaccino.
> Se gli altri lo vogliono fare,  cazzi loro.
> Ps mia moglie non si è mai cagata sotto per queste cose.
> Tagliava teste a topini e maneggiava sostanze tossiche in laboratorio. Non credo tu sia abituato a ghigliottinare roditori. Ma gli studi farmacologici dovrebbero comprendere anche questi passaggi, prima di arrivare all'uomo.
> ...


... perché per assurdo pur non facendo il vaccino ne trai comunque benefici se sono in tanti a farlo!

Cattivik.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... perché per assurdo pur non facendo il vaccino ne trai comunque benefici se sono in tanti a farlo!
> 
> Cattivik.


Uhm, no.
Non venendo esclusa la circolazione del virus,  io resto ugualmente a rischio.
Anzi, proprio perché il vaccino riduce la virulenza, io rischio molto più di prima di venire a contatto con persone asintomatiche in grado di veicolare il virus.
Sinceramente anche una certa abitudine di alcuni vaccinati di percepirsi Covid Free, quindi di evitare qualsiasi precauzione, può aumentare lo stato di rischio. Insomma, sarai pure vaccinato ma i bacetti tutti in fila lasciamoli da parte per un po', in sintesi.
Sui vantaggi politici,  dipende. Chi non è vaccinato godrà di molte limitazioni ed esclusioni,  per cui non vedo una prospettiva di alcun vantaggio.
Aggiungo poi che una famiglia mia conoscente, genitori vaccinati,  è appena uscita dalla quarantena con tanto di tampone negativo del figlio, reo di contatto con insegnante vaccinata a suo tempo positiva.
Quindi i vantaggi dipenderanno molto dall'atteggiamento della politica. Perché l'ASL ha messo in quarantena due persone vaccinate? Disposizioni.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Infatti questo vizio di considerare le persone in base al lavoro che fanno, porta a considerare i dottori prima eroi, poi untori, poi assassini... insomma tutto uno sbaglio.
> 
> Poi, appunto, se gli arrivano vagonate di soldi per sperimentare vaccini, e non per i monoclonali che hanno il "difetto" economico di essere utilizzabili solo su chi si ammala ( e nei quali invece ho fiducia), si concentrano sui vaccini.  Devono pur mangiare anche loro, comprarsi il. villone e la supercar


Quando mi parlano di medici, ricercatori etc.  penso alla storta che io e un mio amico ricercatore abbiamo preso insieme 30 anni fa, a tutte le serate passate insieme, alle vacanze, alle donne che frequentavamo. Penso all'ultima volta che sono uscito con un mio amico chimico e una nostra comune amica,  una serata imbarazzante con lui che ci provava in tutti i modi, penso sempre a loro come persone. 
Penso anche agli stronzi di cui mi parlavano, alle faide da laboratorio, agli odi interni, alle ricerche volutamente manipolate, ai tradimenti etc etc. 
Penso solo che siamo tutti maledettamente umani e imperfetti.  
Penso che in una situazione anomala e angosciante come questa tutti si abbia bisogno di credere in qualcosa che sia al di sopra della merda che abbiamo conosciuto. 
Quel qualcosa può essere la scienza, gli scienziati, idealizzati entrambi o i cosiddetti complottisti, novella versione di Don Chisciotte, o il vaccino. 
È una reazione normale trovarsi in mezzo alle tenebre e andare verso la prima luce che si vede. 
Qualsiasi luce sia.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ti riporto la sua risposta esatta: ho studiato 6 anni della mia vita per sapere perché non fare adesso questo vaccino.
> Se gli altri lo vogliono fare,  cazzi loro.
> Ps mia moglie non si è mai cagata sotto per queste cose.
> Tagliava teste a topini e maneggiava sostanze tossiche in laboratorio. Non credo tu sia abituato a ghigliottinare roditori. Ma gli studi farmacologici dovrebbero comprendere anche questi passaggi, prima di arrivare all'uomo.
> ...


Io non so se ti rendi conto esattamente di questo senso della "attesa" di cui scrivi

O forse sono io che colgo nebbia, e magari invece è tutto cristallino

Non parlo della libertà o meno di vaccinarsi, che ritengo scontata e fuori dalla discussione

Parlo di chi dice "io aspetto" senza sapere di preciso cosa

Che è un orientamento mentale che vale un po' per tutto, trasversalmente, dal vaccino al separarsi, al vendere casa o lanciare una avance esplicita, o che so io

Io aspetto.. 

Io aspetto....

Mi ricorda una frase che diceva a volte mia suocera 
"poi un altr'anno si fa anche noi (ci si va anche noi, etc..)"

Io dicevo che stava parlando in una declinazione temporale tutta sua il 
"futuro impossibile"

Questo per dire che puoi anche prendere Serena coscienza che quelle "maggiori informazioni" non le avrai mai, a meno che tua moglie un giorno torni a casa e dica :
"Ci si vaccina tutti, ho studiato 6 anni per dire che questo è il momento giusto"

E scoprire con stupore che non hai bisogno di nessuna altra informazione per vaccinarti...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non so se ti rendi conto esattamente di questo senso della "attesa" di cui scrivi
> 
> O forse sono io che colgo nebbia, e magari invece è tutto cristallino
> 
> ...


Quando non parli di te  hai visioni spesso laterali molto interessanti.


----------



## Vera (5 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Parere positivo per over70 immagino
> 
> Per i ragazzi col cavolo...se di covid19 non hanno nemmeno. effetti collaterali gravi, mentre per vaccini miocarditi... beh... e ce ne sono centinaia che la pensano come questo sotto.
> 
> ...


Immagino che non farai vaccinare i tuoi figli.
Quindi, tranquillo, non è un problema che ti riguarda.


----------



## Cattivik (5 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, no.


Bhe il fatto che ci hai pensato (uhm) non so se è una buona notizia o no


danny ha detto:


> Non venendo esclusa la circolazione del virus,  io resto ugualmente a rischio.


Che la probabilità d'essere contagiato sia minore non la prendiamo in considerazione... Anni e anni di vaccinazioni che non hanno debellato le malattie ma grazie al concetto di immunità di massa hanno limitato moltissimo il loro propagarsi sono tutte cazzate. 


danny ha detto:


> Anzi, proprio perché il vaccino riduce la virulenza, io rischio molto più di prima di venire a contatto con persone asintomatiche in grado di veicolare il virus.


Se ti vaccini diminuisci ulteriormente la possibilità di ammalarti... Anche se entri in contatto con a sintomatici. 
Ma comunque è chiaro sto vaccino non serve a un cazzo ed anzi è più dannoso che utile. La diminuzione dei contagi... e dei morti... Tutto merito della fata turchina. 


danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente anche una certa abitudine di alcuni vaccinati di percepirsi Covid Free, quindi di evitare qualsiasi precauzione, può aumentare lo stato di rischio. Insomma, sarai pure vaccinato ma i bacetti tutti in fila lasciamoli da parte per un po', in sintesi.


Se uno è coglione lo è... Purtroppo il vaccino su quello non fa effetto... 


danny ha detto:


> Sui vantaggi politici,  dipende. Chi non è vaccinato godrà di molte limitazioni ed esclusioni,  per cui non vedo una prospettiva di alcun vantaggio.


Elencami quali... ad oggi vaccinato si vaccinato no fai le stesse identiche cose... 


danny ha detto:


> Aggiungo poi che una famiglia mia conoscente, genitori vaccinati,  è appena uscita dalla quarantena con tanto di tampone negativo del figlio, reo di contatto con insegnante vaccinata a suo tempo positiva.
> Quindi i vantaggi dipenderanno molto dall'atteggiamento della politica. Perché l'ASL ha messo in quarantena due persone vaccinate? Disposizioni.


Mio cugino mi ha detto... 

Non vuoi fare il vaccino perché pensi che non sia sicuro... Ok va bene... Ma non insultare la mia intelligenza con scuse del cazzo. Abbi il coraggio di dire non mi fido di questo vaccino. 

Cattivik


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2021)

Vi suggerisco di guardare le prime pagine di questo thread e leggere chi diceva cosa e poi...
Una semplice osservazione che si cambia idea, anche in sei mesi.
Meglio dire ...uhm


----------



## Gennaro73 (5 Giugno 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Immagino che non farai vaccinare i tuoi figli.
> Quindi, tranquillo, non è un problema che ti riguarda.


Per il covid no. Per il morbillo no. 

Poliomelite e simili si. 

Il 3 giugno, il Ministero della Salute ha aggiornato le note informative allegate al consenso informato del vaccino Covid Pfizer.

Rispetto alle note precedenti del 20 aprile, è aggiunta nella sezione “Possibili effetti collaterali” la dicitura 
“Alcuni di questi effetti indesiderati sono risultati leggermente più frequenti negli adolescenti di età compresa fra 12 e 15 anni rispetto agli adulti”.

Inoltre tra gli effetti indesiderati rari, che possono interessare fino a 1 persona su 1.000, l’effetto avverso “asimmetria temporanea di un lato del viso” è stato sostituito da “paresi temporanea di un lato del viso”

ALLEGATO 1 AL MODULO DI CONSENSO VACCINAZIONE ANTI-COVID-19 NOTA INFORMATIVA 1
COMIRNATY (BioNTech/Pfizer) del 20.4.21



			https://www.salute.gov.it/imgs/C_17_pagineAree_5452_11_file.pdf
		


ALLEGATO 1 AL MODULO DI CONSENSO VACCINAZIONE ANTI-COVID-19 NOTA INFORMATIVA 1
COMIRNATY (BioNTech/Pfizer) del 
3.6.21



			https://www.salute.gov.it/imgs/C_17_pagineAree_5452_14_file.pdf


----------



## Gennaro73 (5 Giugno 2021)

Se capite l'inglese, guardate cosa sta venendo fuori: parole chiave FAUCI FOIA.


----------



## Gennaro73 (5 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Quando mi parlano di medici, ricercatori etc.  penso alla storta che io e un mio amico ricercatore abbiamo preso insieme 30 anni fa, a tutte le serate passate insieme, alle vacanze, alle donne che frequentavamo. Penso all'ultima volta che sono uscito con un mio amico chimico e una nostra comune amica,  una serata imbarazzante con lui che ci provava in tutti i modi, penso sempre a loro come persone.
> Penso anche agli stronzi di cui mi parlavano, alle faide da laboratorio, agli odi interni, alle ricerche volutamente manipolate, ai tradimenti etc etc.
> Penso solo che siamo tutti maledettamente umani e imperfetti.
> Penso che in una situazione anomala e angosciante come questa tutti si abbia bisogno di credere in qualcosa che sia al di sopra della merda che abbiamo conosciuto.
> ...


Io sento tutte le campane, e poi tiro le somme. Non mi fido da anni del main stream e degli scenziati-velina.

Mi ricordo già negli anni 90 qiante volte han promesso che nel giro di 2 o 3 anni avrebbero vinto l'AIDS. Tutte promesse non mantenute.

Sti vaccini mRNA   è 10 anni che provano ad usarli con i tumori, ma sono sempre fermi alle promesse.

Invece gli anticorpi monoclonali stanno davvero funzionando, ad es. per le metastasi dei melanomi, ipilimumab + nivolumab, a 5 anni su chi ha metastasi cerebrali non curabili, ben il 41% è vivo. Risultato eccezionale rispetto alla spesso dannosa chemioterapia (specie quelle piú massicce), che con certi tumori come questo è probabile peggiorasse la situazione.

Come faccio a dirlo? Semplice, se ti dicono che migliora del 3-4%, vuol dire che non serve o che peggiora lievemente.


Ad esempio l'efficacia del 92% dei vaccini covid è una barzelletta, perchè l'han provata su un numero limitatissimo di cavie, ma soprattutto cavie giovani. Come testare l'efficacia delle gomme da neve con un pó di nevischio.


----------



## abebis (5 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Tu mi sembri molto giovane.
> Di AIDS morì la cugina di mia moglie. Aveva poco più di 20 anni. Cazzo se si moriva. In Africa, anni fa, quando andai, l'AIDS era talmente diffuso che c'erano gli avvisi per strada.


Tu invece sembri uno che non legge quello che uno scrive e risponde con risposte un po' a caso...

Ho detto che di AIDS non si moriva? Ho detto che l'AIDS non è peggiore del Covid per chi se lo prende?

Non mi pare.
Anzi mi pare di aver il contrario. 
E, per essere più preciso, non è solo che mi pare di aver detto il contrario: ne sono proprio sicuro!



abebis ha detto:


> @danny personalmente, non ritengo l'AIDS peggio.
> 
> È peggio sicuramente per il singolo che se lo prende: il singolo che si prende il covid, statisticamente, non ne soffre, il singolo che si prende l'AIDS ne soffre molto di più e, tanti anni fa, era praticamente condannato, però appunto parliamo del singolo.


Ora, al netto del fatto che questo non è più vero al giorno d'oggi perché adesso con l'AIDS ci si convive in modo relativamente accettabile a tempo indefinito, io non capisco comunque a cosa serva tirare in ballo un virus di natura, pericolosità e diffusione completamente diversa rispetto al covid mentre si parla di covid, dei suoi effetti e di come uscirne. Davvero non lo capisco, ma le mie capacità di comprensione sono piuttosto limitate, sorry... 

Detto questo, ti dico anche un'altra cosa. Io frequento questo forum da un anno e mezzo, circa, e in modo molto saltuario: gli dedico qualche minuto al giorno. Al più. Nonostante ciò, a me in ogni singolo tuo messaggio, anche quelli di anni fa che mi è capitato di leggere qua e là, l'unica cosa che mi arriva è ansia, rabbia e frustrazione. Anche prima del covid, eh? Durante il covid, non ne parliamo proprio.

Credo che arrivo buon ultimo a dirtelo, ma insomma...


----------



## Gennaro73 (5 Giugno 2021)

Il numero di donne che perdono il nascituro dopo il vaccino contro il Covid aumenta del 2000% in sole quattordici settimane










						Number of women to lose their unborn child after having the Covid Vaccine increases by 2000% in just fourteen weeks
					

Losing a new born is a heart breaking endeavour, as is the pain of losing an unborn child. Which is why we’re both saddened and shocked to bring you the latest update on the number of unborn and ne…




					dailyexpose.co.uk


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Il numero di donne che perdono il nascituro dopo il vaccino contro il Covid aumenta del 2000% in sole quattordici settimane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chernobyl al confronto era una giacchettata


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chernobyl al confronto era una giacchettata


Pensi sia un falso? Io ne conosco una. Nom farà statistica, ma  ha 35 anni ed è in perfetta salute. È stata male qualche giorno subito dopo il vaccino, ed ha abortito... e nemmeno sapeva di essere incinta. 

Sono numerosi i farmaci che creano questi problemi. Lo sono gli anticorpi monoclonali: consigliano alle donne almeno 3 mesi dopo fine terapia prima di rimanere incinte.


----------



## feather (6 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Il numero di donne che perdono il nascituro dopo il vaccino contro il Covid aumenta del 2000% in sole quattordici settimane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dailyexpose non è esattamente il Lancet eh..


----------



## alberto15 (6 Giugno 2021)

Vaccini fatto entrambi. Non sono morto


----------



## Lara3 (6 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Curiuscita: che di voi ha già ricevuto? di quale azienda? Che effetti avete avuto subito dopo?


Si, Moderna. Nessun effetto collaterale a parte dolore al braccio


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Giugno 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, Moderna. Nessun effetto collaterale a parte dolore al braccio


Il moderna è quello prodotto a Pomezia? Non me lo ricordo piu.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Per il covid no. Per il morbillo no.
> 
> Poliomelite e simili si.
> 
> ...


nell’hub vaccinale dove sono andato io ci hanno detto che ai ragazzi faranno solo Pfizer e Moderna.
Vai a capire te che logiche ci sono dietro.


----------



## Lara3 (6 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Il moderna è quello prodotto a Pomezia? Non me lo ricordo piu.


Il principio attivo per alcuni mercati è prodotto in CH.
Presumo che quello che si usa in CH è prodotto in CH


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> nell’hub vaccinale dove sono andato io ci hanno detto che ai ragazzi faranno solo Pfizer e Moderna.
> Vai a capire te che logiche ci sono dietro.


Si anche a me l hanno detto...
Infatti il figlio di un' amica ha fatto moderna ...(lui già fatto perché celiaco)
Il giorno dopo ko...poi ok...


----------



## abebis (6 Giugno 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Dailyexpose non è esattamente il Lancet eh..


Diciamo piuttosto che è un rinomato sito di bufale cospirazioniste a livello di sistema solare... 

Sai qual è il problema della libertà di pensiero? La libertà di sparar cazzate!

In realtà, è pur vero che il problema più grosso sono soprattutto i dementi che si bevono, come se fossero le tavole della legge, queste cazzate sparate ad alzo zero!

E sai qual è il problema della democrazia? Che il voto di uno di questi dementi vale _esattamente_ come il mio! 

Sto iniziando a rivalutare le dittature...


----------



## Vera (6 Giugno 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il principio attivo per alcuni mercati è prodotto in CH.
> Presumo che quello che si usa in CH è prodotto in CH


Si, Moderna, se non erro, oltre che a Cambridge, ha uno stabilimento anche in Svizzera.


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Diciamo piuttosto che è un rinomato sito di bufale cospirazioniste a livello di sistema solare...
> 
> Sai qual è il problema della libertà di pensiero? La libertà di sparar cazzate!
> 
> ...


perchè pensi che il tuo voto valga?


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> nell’hub vaccinale dove sono andato io ci hanno detto che ai ragazzi faranno solo Pfizer e Moderna.
> Vai a capire te che logiche ci sono dietro.


Pare che astra zeneca specie con giovani donne provochi trompocitopenia, infatti era consigliato per over 60, salvo poi darlo a tutti, salvo poi (dopo i problemi) ritrattare nuovamente. 

Forse le miocarditi di pfizer sono piú rare delle trombocitopenie di astraz sui giovani...che il covid19 nemmeno lo sentono su larga scala.



abebis ha detto:


> Diciamo piuttosto che è un rinomato sito di bufale cospirazioniste a livello di sistema solare...
> 
> Sai qual è il problema della libertà di pensiero? La libertà di sparar cazzate!
> 
> ...


non sarai un pó esagerando? 

È palese che ci sono dei gravi conflitti di interesse in questa faccenda 

Se poi ti piaccino Hitler e Stalin, fai pure 


Sai che mi disse una donna Austriaca? Che davano del complottista a chi  riticava Hitler.



feather ha detto:


> Dailyexpose non è esattamente il Lancet eh..


Figurati. Ma se una cosa è vera, resta tale anche se scritta sulla carta igienica.


----------



## ivanl (7 Giugno 2021)

fatto venerdì, sono vivo. Per mio figlio soprassiedo, ma solo perche' andrebbe a fare il richiamo ad agosto...vedremo a settembre


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Giugno 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> fatto venerdì, sono vivo. Per mio figlio soprassiedo, ma solo perche' andrebbe a fare il richiamo ad agosto...vedremo a settembre


Non so tu dove sei, ma io per due dei miei figli ho prenotato stamattina e me lo hanno fissato il 24 giugno con richiamo il 26 luglio. E’ già arrivato ad entrambi l’sms di conferma di entrambi gli appuntamenti. Invece a me il richiamo lo hanno comunicato quando ho fatto la prima dose. Ogni posto fa a modo suo mi sa, difatti loro non vanno dove l’ho fatto io.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non so tu dove sei, ma io per due dei miei figli ho prenotato stamattina e me lo hanno fissato il 24 giugno con richiamo il 26 luglio. E’ già arrivato ad entrambi l’sms di conferma di entrambi gli appuntamenti. Invece a me il richiamo lo hanno comunicato quando ho fatto la prima dose. Ogni posto fa a modo suo mi sa, difatti loro non vanno dove l’ho fatto io.


Io con prenotazione 23 giugno il richiamo dipenderà dal vaccino ma comunque entro il 4 agosto


----------



## ivanl (7 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non so tu dove sei, ma io per due dei miei figli ho prenotato stamattina e me lo hanno fissato il 24 giugno con richiamo il 26 luglio. E’ già arrivato ad entrambi l’sms di conferma di entrambi gli appuntamenti. Invece a me il richiamo lo hanno comunicato quando ho fatto la prima dose. Ogni posto fa a modo suo mi sa, difatti loro non vanno dove l’ho fatto io.


qua lo fanno a 35 giorni, quindi 26/6-primi agosto. Mio figlio sara' al mare gia' ai primi di luglio, quindi nun se pò fà


----------



## Lara3 (7 Giugno 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> qua lo fanno a 35 giorni, quindi 26/6-primi agosto. Mio figlio sara' al mare gia' ai primi di luglio, quindi nun se pò fà


Qualcuno mi può spiegare in 2 parole come si gira adesso in Italia e se quella App per localizzare le persone funziona?
Una mia amica diceva che non riesce a registrarsi. 
Ma il Green pass è già disponibile ?
Saranno necessari sia il Green pass che la App per localizzarti ?
Grazie


----------



## alberto15 (7 Giugno 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi può spiegare in 2 parole come si gira adesso in Italia e se quella App per localizzare le persone funziona?
> Una mia amica diceva che non riesce a registrarsi.
> Ma il Green pass è già disponibile ?
> Saranno necessari sia il Green pass che la App per localizzarti ?
> Grazie


si gira senza problemi
2 si funziona solo che nessuno la usa per complottismo
green pass gia' ottenuto.
All'ultima domanda non so


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si gira senza problemi
> 2 si funziona solo che nessuno la usa per complottismo
> green pass gia' ottenuto.
> All'ultima domanda non so


In sardegna  fino al 15 giugno tampone
Il Green pass in Italia a cosa serve?
Peraltro mi risulta che sarà disponibile dal 1 luglio


----------



## Lara3 (7 Giugno 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si gira senza problemi
> 2 si funziona solo che nessuno la usa per complottismo
> green pass gia' ottenuto.
> All'ultima domanda non so


Grazie


----------



## Gennaro73 (9 Giugno 2021)

L’INTERVISTA - VALERIA POLI

“Trombosi nei giovani correlati a uso AZ: scienziati omertosi”

9 giugno 2021

Valeria Poli, docente di Biologia molecolare all’Università di Torino e presidente della Sibbm (Società italiana di biofisica e biologia molecolare), è tra i firmatari dell’appello diffuso dall’associazione Luca Coscioni che chiede di non somministrare ai giovani i vaccini a vettore adenovirale AstraZeneca e Johnson & Johnson. L’hanno sottoscritto, tra gli altri, Anna Rubartelli che insegna Biologia Cellulare al San Raffaele di Milano, Gennaro Ciliberto dell’Istituto tumori di Roma che guida la Fisv (Federazione Italiana Scienze della Vita), le immunologhe Anna Mondino e Giulia Casorati.

Avete avuto reazioni?
Direttamente a noi no. Ho visto che Matteo Bassetti ha reso due dichiarazioni non supportate dai dati, ovvero che le uniche controindicazioni riguarderebbero chi ha avuto trombosi e le donne che assumono la pillola anticoncezionale (AdnKronos), ma non è vero. Lo esclude la Siset, la Società Italiana per lo studio dell’Emostasi e della Trombosi. Al Secolo XIX ha parlato di una frequenza di sei casi su un milione di vaccinati mentre dall’ultimo recentissimo report britannico con i dati disaggregati per fasce d’età siamo a 18 casi di trombosi trombocitopenica indotta da vaccino, Vitt nell’acronimo inglese, per milione di vaccinati tra i 18 e i 49 anni, cioè quasi uno su 50 mila.

Ecco: i dati sulle vaccinazioni per prodotto e fascia d’età. Qui non riusciamo ad averli dall’ufficio del Commissario straordinario.
Se non si sa quante somministrazioni e a quali fasce di età i dati si annacquano. Si tratta di patologie rare, ma non è eticamente giustificabile esporre le persone a un rischio che comporta, in caso di evento avverso, un 20/30 per cento di letalità.

Questa discussione c’è da marzo. Il vaccino AstraZeneca fu sospeso in tutta Europa, poi consigliato solo sopra i 60 anni in Italia come altrove. Perché l’appello solo adesso?
Abbiamo provato a intervenire a marzo come scienziate per la società sull’Huffington Post. Il Corriere della Sera ci disse che non avrebbe pubblicato niente che potesse alimentare l’esitanza vaccinale. C’è omertà, un muro di gomma anche da parte di scienziati che possono capire perfettamente la questione. Prima di uscire pubblicamente abbiamo scritto al Comitato tecnico scientifico e a Nicola Magrini, il direttore dell’agenzia del farmaco Aifa. Nessuno di noi intende fomentare l’esitanza vaccinale, sappiamo bene che il risultato può essere questo e tutti concordiamo che si debbano vaccinare i giovani. Ma quando vedi qualcuno che va a schiantarsi devi intervenire.

Ma il nesso tra le vaccinazioni e queste rare trombosi è accertato?
Sull’esatto meccanismo di come si instauri c’è dibattito, ma è molto chiara la connessione tra la vaccinazione con vettore adenovirale producente la proteina Spike e questi eventi trombotici a fronte di una riduzione delle piastrine. Trombocitopenia, appunto. È dovuta alla formazione di autoanticorpi contro il fattore piastrinico 4 (Fp4), in grado di attivare le piastrine. E non è sufficiente dosare gli anticorpi anti-Fp4, l’esame di laboratorio da eseguire è verificare se attivino le piastrine. Esiste una patologia simile, la trombocitopenia indotta da eparina (Hit), sempre basata sulla produzione di autoanticorpi. È inconfondibile ma sembra quasi che non si voglia diagnosticare, dei tre casi recenti per uno solo è stata fatta la diagnosi di laboratorio.

La Fimmg, la federazione dei medici di famiglia, dice che gli Open day con AstraZeneca sono pericolosi, ma che ai giovani possono somministrarlo loro, che conoscono i pazienti. La predisposizione a questi eventi avversi è riconoscibile?
Per ora no, non siamo in grado di prevederla. L’unica cosa da fare è riservare AstraZeneca e Johnson & Johnson alle persone sopra i 60 anni, come è raccomandato da Ema e Aifa. Ce ne sono ancora tante non vaccinate e rischiano di più dal Covid e meno per la Vitt.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non so se ti rendi conto esattamente di questo senso della "attesa" di cui scrivi
> 
> O forse sono io che colgo nebbia, e magari invece è tutto cristallino
> 
> ...


Tu l'aggiornamento al sistema operativo del Mac lo fai appena esce?
Io no.
Evito i bachi che ci sono sempre quando esce qualcosa di nuovo.
Poi dopo un po' grazie al sistema di segnalazioni i problemi emergono, i tecnici li risolvono  e perdo meno tempo.
*Sono scelte. E dipendono dal carattere: c'è chi è più impulsivo, chi più riflessivo etc etc
Come resta una scelta quella di scegliere di vaccinarsi ad ottobre per essere più coperto per l'inverno dove i rischi sono maggiori (essere coperti per l'estate serve a poco...)... *
Embé?
Stiamo a discutere anche su queste?
Ma farsi i cazzi propri (inteso scegliere quello che più ci pare) è passato di moda?
Ho anche un SUV, se proprio vogliamo infierire...
E ho votato Casa Pound l'ultima volta.



Cattivik ha detto:


> Bhe il fatto che ci hai pensato (uhm) non so se è una buona notizia o no
> 
> 
> Non vuoi fare il vaccino perché pensi che non sia sicuro... Ok va bene... Ma non insultare la mia intelligenza con scuse del cazzo.* Abbi il coraggio di dire non mi fido di questo vaccino.*
> ...


Siamo su un forum di TRADIMENTI.
Direi che di persone che si fidano ciecamente di qualcuno che mente loro ne abbiamo esperienza, no?
That's life.

]


abebis ha detto:


> Diciamo piuttosto che è un rinomato sito di bufale cospirazioniste a livello di sistema solare...
> 
> Sai qual è il problema della libertà di pensiero? La libertà di sparar cazzate!
> 
> ...


Ah.
E i dementi sarebbero gli altri?
Comunque sì, ci sono troppi siti del cazzo.
Ma io pure che alcuni articoli di Lancet me li sono letti, non è che vengo ritenuto un interlocutore attendibile.
Ognuno crede a quello che VUOLE credere.
O ti fai sei anni di Università o ti fidi di chi hai accanto di cui conosci la preparazione.
O hai fede, appunto.



Gennaro73 ha detto:


> L’INTERVISTA - VALERIA POLI
> 
> “Trombosi nei giovani correlati a uso AZ: scienziati omertosi”
> 
> ...


Gennaro, non serve a niente discutere postando queste  informazioni che si trovano ovunque: se uno le vuol cogliere lo fa anche da solo, se non le vuole accettare è comunque una scelta personale indiscutibile (basta solo che non rompa il cazzo agli altri).
Ne muore uno su 100.000. E sono sempre gli altri.
(Farmacovigilanza, chi è costei?)
Il padre del mio amico morto a 72 anni post vaccino ha appunto avuto gli stessi sintomi.
Si muore anche a una certa età, solo che si rientra in un numero statistico maggiore per cui i numeri restano meno rilevanti, soprattutto in un regime di farmacovigilanza passiva (prova a fare una segnalazione...).
Tra un anno vedremo l'incidenza dei casi relativi a queste patologie e si potrà trarre una conclusione più attendibile sui reali effetti.
Al momento siamo in estate, i casi di Covid sono calati (meno dell'anno scorso ma è cambiata la diffusione), per avere informazioni credibili occorre attendere ottobre/novembre.
Io spero di sbagliarmi e di vedere solo una piccola ondata per l'autunno.
Spero.
Sai però il vero problema, la cosa grave di tutta questa situazione?
*Aver buttato nella merda dandolo in pasto ai social e al fanatismo tutto il sistema di normative, regole e procedure (che ha richiesto decenni per l'implemento) che garantiva sicurezza e credibilità alla farmacovigilanza e agli studi sui farmaci.*
Già ci avevano pensato paesi come India e Cina e lavorare alla cazzo nel settore, adesso pure noi stiamo regredendo di decenni.
Mi fa lo stesso effetto della sponsorizzazione della circolazione dei monopattini dopo anni che sui veicoli sono stati introdotti accorgimenti per la sicurezza (airbag, abs, crash test etc.). Spero che questa parentesi allucinante finisca presto, ma ne dubito.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

L'altro effetto.... Sui social, su Wa, ovunque, ormai è un'invasione di messaggini con l'indicazione di quando uno ha fatto il vaccino, dei sintomi che ha avuto... Ho letto centinaia di messaggi, più o meno tutti uguali, tutti incredibilmente noiosi.
Diciamocelo: se un mio amico anni fa avesse postato informazioni su come si sentiva dopo essere andato dal dentista, non l'avrei considerato un'informazione sostanzialmente interessante  e io pure non sono mai stato cagato neppure quando ho avuto problemi più importanti in 53 anni di vita.  Giustamente, perché parlare in maniera ridondante delle proprie malattie agli altri di solito è (era?) considerato noioso.
Lo è anche quando si parla di Covid: non gliene è fregato a nessuno neppure quando è morta mia cognata a poco più di 50 anni per aneurisma cerebrale, perché ora dovrebbe essere interessante la conta dei morti altrui?
A pochi interessa pure di mia figlia anoressica. Conto sulle dita delle mani chi mi chiede qualcosa, di come sta.
Questa discussione poteva anche essere interessante se il confronto fosse stato più articolato portando dati e non umori: in realtà è stata uno scontro inutile di posizioni, che non porta a nulla. Sui quotidiani sono scritte le stesse cose, da più di un anno assistiamo a un teatrino di posizioni contrapposte e di articoli acchiappaclick che ha veramente stufato.
Perché tutto questo interesse riguardo al Covid e a questo vaccino e non per esempio per il tumore?
Io ho fatto anni di vaccinazioni nella mia vita. E le mie allergie sono solo aumentate.
Decine e decine di punture intramuscolo. Embé? E' fregato mai qualcosa a qualcuno? L'ho mai detto?
Frega qualcosa a qualcuno di come sto?
Nulla.
Io conto pochissimi messaggi privati in cui mi si chiede di mia figlia, per dire. E sono andato avanti a scrivere nei post  per capire se qualcuno mostrava un minimo interesse ai fatti miei che scrivevo.
La verità è che ci importa di 'sta roba che sta accadendo solo perché siamo NOI finalmente protagonisti di qualcosa. Nel bene e nel male. E possiamo sentirci migliori degli altri senza grandi sforzi, col nostro consueto egoismo.
Non perché siamo altruisti o responsabili o ci interessi veramente di qualcuno.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Tu l'aggiornamento al sistema operativo del Mac lo fai appena esce?
> Io no.
> Evito i bachi che ci sono sempre quando esce qualcosa di nuovo.
> Poi dopo un po' grazie al sistema di segnalazioni i problemi emergono, i tecnici li risolvono  e perdo meno tempo.
> ...


Non dire che hai un SUV che ti bastonano 
Anche se ce l’hai menti e di che hai una Panda. Meglio se scassata.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Gennaro, non serve a niente discutere postando queste  informazioni che si trovano ovunque: se uno le vuol cogliere lo fa anche da solo, se non le vuole accettare è comunque una scelta personale indiscutibile (basta solo che non rompa il cazzo agli altri).


Appunto


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non dire che hai un SUV che ti bastonano
> Anche se ce l’hai menti e di che hai una Panda. Meglio se scassata.


Ho un SUV medio, total black, compreso di cerchi, che ha sostituito un GROSSO SUV 4X4 che avevo prima.
Mi piacerebbe comprare una vettura più sportiva, ma tocco con le ginocchia tutti i cruscotti.
Come si sono rimpicciolite le auto dentro!
Nella Panda non ci sto.


----------



## Cattivik (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo su un forum di TRADIMENTI.
> Direi che di persone che si fidano ciecamente di qualcuno che mente loro ne abbiamo esperienza, no?
> That's life.


Appunto tu non ti fidi. Scelta più che legittima e che rispetto. La cosa che non rispetto è che non sopporto è che vuoi supportare il fatto che non ti fidi con ragionamenti del cazzo.

Cattivik.


----------



## Vera (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> L'altro effetto.... Sui social, su Wa, ovunque, ormai è un'invasione di messaggini con l'indicazione di quando uno ha fatto il vaccino, dei sintomi che ha avuto... Ho letto centinaia di messaggi, più o meno tutti uguali, tutti incredibilmente noiosi.
> Diciamocelo: se un mio amico anni fa avesse postato informazioni su come si sentiva dopo essere andato dal dentista, non l'avrei considerato un'informazione sostanzialmente interessante  e io pure non sono mai stato cagato neppure quando ho avuto problemi più importanti in 53 anni di vita.  Giustamente, perché parlare in maniera ridondante delle proprie malattie agli altri di solito è (era?) considerato noioso.
> Lo è anche quando si parla di Covid: non gliene è fregato a nessuno neppure quando è morta mia cognata a poco più di 50 anni per aneurisma cerebrale, perché ora dovrebbe essere interessante la conta dei morti altrui?
> A pochi interessa pure di mia figlia anoressica. Conto sulle dita delle mani chi mi chiede qualcosa, di come sta.
> ...


Scusa Danny ma detto da te mi fa molto sorridere. Qui è su Facebook non condividi altro da un anno a questa parte. Mica hanno rotto il cazzo solo gli altri.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Appunto tu non ti fidi. Scelta più che legittima e che rispetto. La cosa che non rispetto è che non sopporto è che vuoi supportare il fatto che non ti fidi con ragionamenti del cazzo.
> 
> Cattivik.


Che non confuti.
Portami dati per esempio di AZ relativi al numero di piastrine e degli indicatori di efficienza della coagulazione nei volontari sottoposti ai trial.
Spiegami esattamente perché non può funzionare la farmacovigilanza passiva (fenomeno di undereporting) nel frangente in cui ci troviamo.
Dammi i risultati del doppio cieco e dimmi se è effettivamente ancora operativo.
Dammi l'effectiveness dei vari vaccini in relazione alla campagna vaccinale (non citarmi tabelle di Google senza comparazione).
Spiegami l'algoritmo di WHO-Vaers.
Dopo, dirai che io faccio ragionamenti del cazzo.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Scusa Danny ma detto da te mi fa molto sorridere. Qui è su Facebook non condividi altro da un anno a questa parte. Mica hanno rotto il cazzo solo gli altri.


Condivido e scrivo quello che mi arriva dai contatti. Leggo e se un contenuto mi piace lo condivido.
Se tu condividi video di danza, posso condividere video di danza, per dire
Ma tu non condividi mai nulla, per cui non posso farlo con ciò che potrebbe arrivarmi da te
Io condivido anche video musicali, che non caga nessuno.
Ho una mia carissima amica che era amica di Pagani e Milva. Ho condiviso alcuni ricordi, tra cui alcune canzoni di suo padre. Ma non mi ha cagato nessuno, tranne lei.
Mai un commento.
Il problema non è mio.
E' quello che mi arriva che è all'80% inerente al Covid e al vaccino e le uniche fonti di conversazione e interesse sono relative a questo argomento.
Tra i miei contatti e amicizie (anche nella vita) ho chimici, matematici, medici e da quando la gente ha cominciato a vaccinarsi la metà dei post è dedicato ai vaccini. E' ovvio che andasse così. E questo thread non l'ho aperto io...
Il resto di ciò che visualizzo invece è musica, immagini di Milano, video di danza di mia moglie, auto.
Non condivido più nulla di estremamente personale - ovvero cose che faccio - su FB.
E neppure qui.
Potrei parlare di musica, ma non solo video musicali: ho buttato lì l'argomento ma non mi caga  nessuno.
Di cosa parliamo ancora?
Di corna? Ancora?
Di nudismo?
Di auto?
Di anoressia?
Di vacanze?
PS Ho dato un'occhiata perché manco mi ricordo: ultime cose che ho condiviso su FB sono un post del cantante Lemuri il visionario e di una amica che è finita in copertina di The Lancet per una ricerca sul contagio in ambito scolastico.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Giugno 2021)

Parliamo di una cosa che mi incuriosisce.

Ma se uno per un intervento chirurgico o incidente ha bisogno di più sacche e le più sacche dello stesso sangue arrivano da soggetti vaccinati con tipi diversi di vaccino può trovarsi in corpo quindi un po’ di Pfizer, un po’ di AZ, un po di Moderna ecc ecc, secondo te potrà avere un qualche problema?

Di fatto io continuo a donare anche durante la fase vaccinale, la prossima donazione avrò preso la seconda dose.


----------



## Cattivik (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Che non confuti.
> Portami dati per esempio di AZ relativi al numero di piastrine e degli indicatori di efficienza della coagulazione nei volontari sottoposti ai trial.
> Spiegami esattamente perché non può funzionare la farmacovigilanza passiva (fenomeno di undereporting) nel frangente in cui ci troviamo.
> Dammi i risultati del doppio cieco e dimmi se è effettivamente ancora operativo.
> ...


No tu non fai ragionamenti del cazzo spari cazzate e fai tanti bei copia incolla.

Stai sereno e divertiti.

Cattivik


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> No tu non fai ragionamenti del cazzo spari cazzate e fai tanti bei copia incolla.
> 
> Stai sereno e divertiti.
> 
> Cattivik


Bravo.
La risposta più tecnica e puntuale che potessi trovare.
Rispondi anche al quesito di  Pincopallista, visto che sai tutto tu e non spari cazzate come me.
Io la risposta potrei anche saperla ma eviterò d'ora in poi e in futuro di parlare ancora dell'argomento, perché a questi livelli mi fa salire il latte dalle ginocchia all'ernia iattale e poi non digerisco bene.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Bravo.
> La risposta più tecnica e puntuale che potessi trovare.
> Rispondi anche al quesito di  Pincopallista, visto che sai tutto tu e non spari cazzate come me.
> Io la risposta potrei anche saperla ma eviterò d'ora in poi e in futuro di parlare ancora dell'argomento, perché a questi livelli mi fa salire il latte dalle ginocchia all'ernia iattale e poi non digerisco bene.


No dai Danny rispondi anche a me.
Io non credo che spari cazzate, credo solo tu sia un po’ logorroico a volte, ma chi non lo è?


----------



## Cattivik (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Bravo.
> La risposta più tecnica e puntuale che potessi trovare.
> Rispondi anche al quesito di  Pincopallista, visto che sai tutto tu e non spari cazzate come me.
> Io la risposta potrei anche saperla ma eviterò d'ora in poi e in futuro di parlare ancora dell'argomento, perché a questi livelli mi fa salire il latte dalle ginocchia all'ernia iattale e poi non digerisco bene.


Stai sereno e divertiti.

Cattivik.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> No dai Danny rispondi anche a me.
> Io non credo che spari cazzate, credo solo tu sia un po’ logorroico a volte, ma chi non lo è?


Più che logorroico, lo so.
La domanda non è affatto semplice, in realtà.
La proteina Spike degli mRNA dovrebbe restare sempre ancorata all'esterno della membrana cellulare.
Tracce invece sono state trovate anche nel plasma, e questa è una novità, sicuramente, ma a concentrazioni talmente basse da non destare alcun tipo di preoccupazione.
Per quello che si sa  ad ora non dovrebbe costituire alcun problema per l'individuo e di conseguenza pure per il sangue da esso donato.









						Circulating Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) Vaccine Antigen Detected in the Plasma of mRNA-1273 Vaccine Recipients
					

Abstract. Severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) proteins were measured in longitudinal plasma samples collected from 13 participants who




					academic.oup.com


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Giugno 2021)

Ma tutti i vaccini hanno dentro questa proteina oppure alcuni no ed agiscono in modo diverso?
Te pensa al paziente che si prende tre sacche di persone vaccinate con tre vaccini differenti.


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2021)

A.A.A. cercasi telefono cellulare in comodato d'uso si spera con scadenza a breve con green pass scaricato, possibilmente da utente donna di Milano e/o dintorni. Casomai ci si sente per non essere in due ristoranti diversi allo stesso tempo , prezzo modico o gratitudine eterna 

P.S. Giuro non spio le vostre telefonate, messaggiate, foto.... mi serve solo l'app


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> A.A.A. cercasi telefono cellulare in comodato d'uso si spera con scadenza a breve con green pass scaricato, possibilmente da utente donna di Milano e/o dintorni. Casomai ci si sente per non essere in due ristoranti diversi allo stesso tempo , prezzo modico o gratitudine eterna
> 
> P.S. Giuro non spio le vostre telefonate, messaggiate, foto.... mi serve solo l'app


????
Non riesci a scaricarla?


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ????
> Non riesci a scaricarla?


Non sono vaccinata è non mi vaccino per avere il green pass. Piuttosto lo compro


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non sono vaccinata è non mi vaccino per avere il green pass. Piuttosto lo compro


Allllooorrra...Sorry non posso aiutarti!!!
Io sono pro vaccini....
Anche se questo lo reputo del tutto inutile...e chissà che cosa ci hanno messo dentro ..

Io voglio tornare alla normalità!
Basta restrizioni...
Quindi liberi tutti ..i vaccinati ...
I non vaccinati....chiusi solo loro

Sarò drastica....ma veramente abbiamo bisogno tutti di tornare a vivere e soprattutto lavorare!!!!
Oltre che proteggere i ns anziani!!!!!!!


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non sono vaccinata è non mi vaccino per avere il green pass. Piuttosto lo compro


guarda lascia passare il ferragosto e vedrai che nei bassi napoletani oltre che le sigarette venderanno anche i CV di contrabbando


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> A.A.A. cercasi telefono cellulare in comodato d'uso si spera con scadenza a breve con green pass scaricato, possibilmente da utente donna di Milano e/o dintorni. Casomai ci si sente per non essere in due ristoranti diversi allo stesso tempo , prezzo modico o gratitudine eterna
> 
> P.S. Giuro non spio le vostre telefonate, messaggiate, foto.... mi serve solo l'app


Siamo al delirio
Io sono certa che i ristoratori non controlleranno o perderebbe ancora clientela 
Mio figlio rientrato dalla Spagna. Nessun controllo ne la ne in Malpensa


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Allllooorrra...Sorry non posso aiutarti!!!
> Io sono pro vaccini....
> Anche se questo lo reputo del tutto inutile...e chissà che cosa ci hanno messo dentro ..
> 
> ...


Razzista!  Io son mica una no vax eh 

Chiusi comunque no, casomai evitano di farci stare al chiuso. E' una roba che comunque ha dello schifoso, dell'indegno, per me. Se avessero voluto rendere il vaccino obbligatorio, sarebbe bastato assumersene le responsabilità 

Quando dicevo che sarebbero state opportune limitazioni per gli anziani e i soggetti a rischio, tutto il mondo della politica era contrario. Ora che vogliono fare? Far passare quelli che non sono vaccinati per "colpevoli"? 
Uno schifo proprio. Capisco però il punto di vista di chi ha fatto da cavia, e almeno vuol poter fare certe cose senza altre rotture di maroni 
@perplesso temo che più che altro che ora di fine agosto/inizio settembre (vedi la ventilata possibilità di avere tamponi gratis e/o a prezzi agevolati e il relativo termine) calcolando anche i terzi richiami per tutti, anche il _businness_ dei duplicati non avrà più alcun valore.
In ogni caso mi sa che non ci vuole molto. Basta scaricare il green pass su più dispositivi, e il gioco è fatto. Credo. Dubito che i sistemi siano così evoluti da consentire (non a livello teorico, bensì pratico) i relativi controlli incrociati.


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Siamo al delirio
> Io sono certa che i ristoratori non controlleranno o perderebbe ancora clientela
> Mio figlio rientrato dalla Spagna. Nessun controllo ne la ne in Malpensa


Ma infatti. E' delirio puro. Soggetti a rischio in giro al chiuso (quando si sa che il vaccino non tutela dai contagi) e gli altri fuori dai ristoranti come i cani in certi posti.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma infatti. E' delirio puro. Soggetti a rischio in giro al chiuso (quando si sa che il vaccino non tutela dai contagi) e gli altri fuori dai ristoranti come i cani in certi posti.


Ripeto nessun ristoratore farà controlli 
Sono stanchi di perdere incassi


----------



## oriente70 (23 Luglio 2021)

*
Greenpass*


----------



## danny (23 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma infatti. E' delirio puro. Soggetti a rischio in giro al chiuso (quando si sa che il vaccino non tutela dai contagi) e gli altri fuori dai ristoranti come i cani in certi posti.


Ho visto nel recente passato tanti metodi di sopravvivenza.
Palestre chiuse? Runner, con parchi intasati di gente che dovevo stare attento non mi schiacciassero il cane.
Ristoranti chiusi? Cene a casa con delivery.
Locali chiusi e coprifuoco? Booking, affitto appartamenti meglio se isolati, feste e ritorno a casa il giorno dopo. Dividendo le spese è anche più economiche.
Smartworking? Seconda casa in località di villeggiatura.
Weekend nel solo comune di residenza? No, se hai la seconda casa vai dove vuoi.
Amanti? Motel aperti, niente cena, si scopa leggeri. Wow.
Si sa che va così.

Io che abito in un cazzo di comune dove non c'è molto e non ho amici ho passato mesi da solo a lavorare in un microangolo della camera da letto, portando a spasso un cane su un'unica strada di campagna, sempre la stessa, un tempo deserta, dove quando si diradavano le case e l'abitato era più lontano, scorgevo lontano passeggiatori solitari con la mascherina in un nulla agricolo sud. Salvo le uscite per l'ospedale, dove trovavo ambienti inspiegabilmente più rilassati. Forse perché uno che lavora e vive con le malattie si ritrova anche ora in qualcosa che  conosce, la stessa dimensione di sempre. Siamo noi invece che siamo diventati una succursale dell'ospedale dove si parla sempre di vaccini e si rimane in trepida attesa che qualcuno ci dica cosa ci è consentito fare. Oggi, due persone sentite, due che mi hanno parlato di vaccini. E due coglioni! All'inizio partecipavo anche al dibattito, ma adesso i toni sono decisamente troppo lontani dai miei abituali e nella vita reale evito.  Spero passi presto questo stato di paranoia ostile. Ottobre, lì si vedrà se il vaccino funziona o no, e questo cambierà la prospettiva di ciò che sta accadendo.
Abbiate pazienza. E godetevi per quanto possibile l'estate.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma infatti. E' delirio puro. Soggetti a rischio in giro al chiuso (quando si sa che il vaccino non tutela dai contagi) e gli altri fuori dai ristoranti come i cani in certi posti.


Ripeto nessun ristoratore farà controlli 
Sono stanchi di perdere incassi


----------



## danny (23 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ripeto nessun ristoratore *farà controlli*
> Sono stanchi di perdere incassi


Da me neanche prima.
Ma anche in  studio, veniva gente da altre regioni pur essendoci il blocco.
400 euro di multa per qualche persone non sono tante. Il rischio di prenderle è minimo.


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ripeto nessun ristoratore farà controlli
> Sono stanchi di perdere incassi


Speriamo  
Un po' più dura la vedo per eventi, mostre, musei &affini. Qualcosa che mi interessa andrò a  vederla entro il 5 agosto, così non mi inculano


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Speriamo
> Un po' più dura la vedo per eventi, mostre, musei &affini. Qualcosa che mi interessa andrò a  vederla entro il 5 agosto, così non mi inculano


Mah io non sono così convinta
Ripeto non controllano nemmeno negli aeroporti dove c’è obbligo di tampone


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Speriamo
> Un po' più dura la vedo per eventi, mostre, musei &affini. Qualcosa che mi interessa andrò a  vederla entro il 5 agosto, così non mi inculano


Basta vaccinarsi!!
Meglio di essere inculata
Io ho appena prenotato vaccini per i miei figli!!!!
Almeno elimino obbligo tampone anche per loro...
Mia figlia è in Grecia e a scrupolo...le abbiamo fatto fare 2 tamponi
Manco uno....ben 2...
Negativi ovviamente entrambi!!!


----------



## danny (23 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> *Basta vaccinarsi!!*
> Meglio di essere inculata
> Io ho appena prenotato vaccini per i miei figli!!!!
> Almeno elimino obbligo tampone anche per loro...
> ...


Se la data di scadenza è di 9 mesi dalla vaccinazione a ottobre scadranno i primi Green Pass.
Se è dall'ottenimento, scadranno appunto tra 9 mesi. E dopo?
Ci si rivaccina?
Non lo hanno detto.
Se fosse un documento definitivo ti darei ragione.


----------



## danny (23 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Speriamo
> Un po' più dura la vedo per eventi, mostre, musei &affini. Qualcosa che mi interessa andrò a  vederla entro il 5 agosto, così non mi inculano


Quelle sarà dura.
L'altra sera sono andato a un concerto di un'amica.
All'aperto.
Mi hanno preso nome e numero di telefono, non sarei entrato altrimenti.
Poi dentro c'erano 4 gatti su una superficie enorme, che rischi di più a portare il cane fuori a far pipi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Luglio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Quelle sarà dura.
> L'altra sera sono andato a un concerto di un'amica.
> All'aperto.
> Mi hanno preso nome e numero di telefono, non sarei entrato altrimenti.
> Poi dentro c'erano 4 gatti su una superficie enorme, che rischi di più a portare il cane fuori a far pipi.


A me un cazzo....
Ieri sera concerto dei Negrita!!!!
Al Castello Sforzesco...
Mi hanno solo provato la temperatura...
Vero è che eravamo tutti seduti....ma attaccati...e senza mascherina!!!
Concerto fantastico...loro bravissimi!!!
E a Milano in giro c era il mondo!!!!


----------



## Carola (23 Luglio 2021)

I miei figli due sono a des alpes a sciare una sta facendo il corso maestri 
C'è stata un focolaio tra i ragazzi friulani benché molti fossero vaccinati e altro avevano obbligo di tanpone negativo x arrivare lì 
Evidentemente sti tamponi rapidi non beccano tutto o beccano sull istante ma maagri lo sviluppi dopo 
Domani rientrano e faranno tampone in Italia io sono vaccinata ma il più piccolo no e poi corretto capire 

che casino comunque


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mah io non sono così convinta
> Ripeto non controllano nemmeno negli aeroporti dove c’è obbligo di tampone


beh per forza, in un momento come questo nessuno s'è peritato di bloccare le riduzioni di personale nelle FFOO e FFAA 

a Malpensa come a Linate i controlli li dovrebbe fare il Corpo Sanitario Aeronautico,  ma è già tanto col personale a disposizione che riescano a tenere il punto vaccinale al Sacco.

mo ridemo


----------



## danny (23 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> A me un cazzo....
> Ieri sera concerto dei Negrita!!!!
> Al Castello Sforzesco...
> Mi hanno solo provato la temperatura...
> ...


Uhm... Capisco ma...
Io al concerto della mia amica comunque non mi sono buttato nella mischia sotto il palco.
I Negrita li vidi quando  dovevano registrare il loro video, in occasione del disco su cui c'era Cambio.
Serata gratuita, credo avessero bisogno di immagini di un pubblico e c'eravamo noi.
Lui ancora acerbo, poco comunicativo, dopo dieci minuti stava sul cazzo quasi a tutti.
Poi hanno avuto successo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Luglio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... Capisco ma...
> Io al concerto della mia amica comunque non mi sono buttato nella mischia.
> I Negrita li vidi quando  dovevano registrare il loro video, in occasione del disco su cui c'era Cambio.
> Serata gratuita, credo avessero bisogno di immagini di un pubblico e c'eravamo noi.
> ...


Non ci hanno fatta fare ...mischia al concerto...
Beh cambio che è del 94?
Io li ho visti la prima volta nel 99...in un concerto a Bellinzona...erano di supporto a Vasco
Credo il concerto più bello della mia vita...
Sotto al palco...
Pochissima gente...
Concerto breve ma intenso (era inserito all interno di una 3 GG musicali o roba simile....
Io ero andata solo per Vasco...)


----------



## JON (23 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non ci hanno fatta fare ...mischia al concerto...
> Beh cambio che è del 94?
> Io li ho visti la prima volta nel 99...in un concerto a Bellinzona...erano di supporto a Vasco
> Credo il concerto più bello della mia vita...
> ...


Ovviamente


----------



## danny (23 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non ci hanno fatta fare ...mischia al concerto...
> Beh cambio che è del 94?
> Io li ho visti la prima volta nel 99...in un concerto a Bellinzona...erano di supporto a Vasco
> Credo il concerto più bello della mia vita...
> ...


Sì, credo fosse il 94 o giù di lì. Quegli anni ne ho visti diversi.
Vasco mi manca, ma pur piacendomi (quello dei primi anni) non so perché non ho mai visto un suo concerto.
Ora non ci andrei, credo che il periodo d'oro sia passato da anni.
Poi, per carità, ho visto Venditti, di recente, che giovanissimo non è.


----------



## danny (23 Luglio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> I miei figli due sono a des alpes a sciare una sta facendo il corso maestri
> C'è stata un focolaio tra i ragazzi friulani benché molti fossero vaccinati e altro avevano obbligo di tanpone negativo x arrivare lì
> Evidentemente sti tamponi rapidi non beccano tutto o beccano sull istante ma maagri lo sviluppi dopo
> Domani rientrano e faranno tampone in Italia io sono vaccinata ma il più piccolo no e poi corretto capire
> ...


Io anni fa in Croazia beccai un virus. Era agosto, erano appena cominciate le mie vacanze.
Al mercato cittadino bevvi una sliboviksa. Non so come, non so perché ma mi ritrovai a funestare il bagno per due settimane, il tutto con febbre alta, curato dal medico del villaggio naturista, che mi consigliò cioccolato, bere poco e... vigile attesa.
Infatti il virus passò, così, all'improvviso, come era venuto.
Pensavo di morire...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Luglio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, credo fosse il 94 o giù di lì. Quegli anni ne ho visti diversi.
> Vasco mi manca, ma pur piacendomi (quello dei primi anni) non so perché non ho mai visto un suo concerto.
> Ora non ci andrei, credo che il periodo d'oro sia passato da anni.
> Poi, per carità, ho visto Venditti, di recente, che giovanissimo non è.


Beh...io sono di parte
Però...Vasco vale sempre...
Solo per l atmosfera che si respira...per la magia...
Per la connessione....


----------



## danny (23 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh...io sono di parte
> Però...Vasco vale sempre...
> Solo per l atmosfera che si respira...per la magia...
> Per la connessione....


Va bene, mi hai convinto. Da solo a un concerto di Vasco non ci vado, ma quando si potrà verrò con te.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Luglio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Va bene, mi hai convinto. Da solo a un concerto di Vasco non ci vado, ma quando si potrà verrò con te.


Maggio 2022!!!!
Segnatelo...


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh...io sono di parte
> Però...Vasco vale sempre...
> Solo per l atmosfera che si respira...per la magia...
> Per la connessione....


I gusti sono gusti. 
A me non arriva proprio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> I gusti sono gusti.
> A me non arriva proprio


Vieni anche tu con Danny al prox concerto...
Vedi che te lo faccio arrivare io...


----------



## danny (23 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Maggio 2022!!!!
> Segnatelo...


OK!


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Vieni anche tu con Danny al prox concerto...
> Vedi che te lo faccio arrivare io...


Mi sta sul cazzo, lui intendo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi sta sul cazzo, lui intendo


E allora non ho speranze....


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Luglio 2021)

In questo momento mi trovo in Austria, per una decina di giorni di vacanza con la mia consorte e senza figli.
Dopo quello che ho visto qui, ho compreso che le fobie italiane sono solo italiane.
In tutti i ristoranti in cui andiamo, almeno uno al giorno, nessun dipendente dal cuoco, al cassiere, al cameriere indossa la mascherina. 
Uno di questi, mio caro amico di infanzia, mi ha stretto la mano e abbracciato tranquillamente. 
Nessun controllo subito, ne al Brennero ne nei campeggi ove alloggiamo.

La gente qui vive.


----------



## danny (23 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> In questo momento mi trovo in Austria, per una decina di giorni di vacanza con la mia consorte e senza figli.
> Dopo quello che ho visto qui, ho compreso che le fobie italiane sono solo italiane.
> In tutti i ristoranti in cui andiamo, almeno uno al giorno, nessun dipendente dal cuoco, al cassiere, al cameriere indossa la mascherina.
> Uno di questi, mio caro amico di infanzia, mi ha stretto la mano e abbracciato tranquillamente.
> ...


Tra poco ti dico come va in Corsica.


----------



## Vera (23 Luglio 2021)

Una coppia di amici è tornata oggi dal Portogallo. Regole ferree e senza il GP non entri in nessun locale.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Luglio 2021)

Prima di venire qui, con uno dei miei figli, siamo andati in moto a fare un giro su 4 passi svizzeri in zona Airolo.
A Chiasso, non ci hanno nemmeno considerati, ne in entrata ne in uscita dalla Svizzera.
Secondo me vanno un po’ a caso i controlli, anche se sul sito del ministero degli Esteri, per ogni stato in cui vorresti andare ti scrivono cosa serve per entrarvi.


----------



## ologramma (24 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Siamo al delirio
> Io sono certa che i ristoratori non controlleranno o perderebbe ancora clientela
> Mio figlio rientrato dalla Spagna. Nessun controllo ne la ne in Malpensa


la solita legge all'italiana , decidono ma non spiegano chi deve controllare leggevo sul messaggero che i vigili non controlleranno perchè si sentirebbero  nazisti , ma quando ci fermano per i controlli e ci chiedono patente e libretto  che sono?
Spero che notizia sia non veritiera.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> A me un cazzo....
> Ieri sera concerto dei Negrita!!!!
> Al Castello Sforzesco...
> Mi hanno solo provato la temperatura...
> ...


buon per te  , ricordo che se entro in un posto affollato e con gente vicino e non posso farne a meno , di solito evito , mi metto la mascherina che mi protegge la fpp2 e non la chirurgica



danny ha detto:


> Se la data di scadenza è di 9 mesi dalla vaccinazione a ottobre scadranno i primi Green Pass.
> Se è dall'ottenimento, scadranno appunto tra 9 mesi. E dopo?
> Ci si rivaccina?
> Non lo hanno detto.
> Se fosse un documento definitivo ti darei ragione.


mi sembra di aver capito che i nove mesi  sia il termine che fino adesso vale per chi ha provato come cavia  sui vaccini , vediamo se confermano piu in là  se no ci sarà una terza dose di richiamo  forse modificata . Del resto il vaccino dell'influenza cambia anno per anno  solo che questo essendo un po letale per noi di una certa età , credo che  amio parere sarà  da fare per molto tempo ancora  se circola e ha modo di modificarsi . 
E dai una punturina  e qualche doloretto  che vuoi che siano  rispetto a cosa ci può capitare , cosa dite  se avessimo la facoltà di chiederlo a chi è defunto per il covid ,l'avrebbe fatto sto benedetto vaccino?


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2021)

Covid, boom di vaccini tra gli under 30: 350 mila dosi in 7 giorni, il triplo dei 50-69enni (msn.com) 

A quanto pare il green pass è andato a segno.
A me fa specie pensare 8al di là di essere favorevoli o contrari a questo vaccino) che a farmi decidere favorevolmente siano "incentivi".
Giovani under 30 (a rischio molto moderato) vaccinati più di soggetti in età più a rischio. E a quanto pare a partire dalla notizia del green pass comunque c'è stato un boom di richieste di vaccini. Fa riflettere, a prescindere su come la si pensi. A me un medico, l'altro giorno, ha confermato il mio timore (lei lo ha fatto, eh). Che non si è certo trasformata in Alien  appena fatto il vaccino, però certamente l'incognita di cosa potrà essere di qui a 10 anni non la possiamo conoscere, e quella resta


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2021)

Dalla Spagna nulla


Foglia ha detto:


> Covid, boom di vaccini tra gli under 30: 350 mila dosi in 7 giorni, il triplo dei 50-69enni (msn.com)
> 
> A quanto pare il green pass è andato a segno.
> A me fa specie pensare 8al di là di essere favorevoli o contrari a questo vaccino) che a farmi decidere favorevolmente siano "incentivi".
> Giovani under 30 (a rischio molto moderato) vaccinati più di soggetti in età più a rischio. E a quanto pare a partire dalla notizia del green pass comunque c'è stato un boom di richieste di vaccini. Fa riflettere, a prescindere su come la si pensi. A me un medico, l'altro giorno, ha confermato il mio timore (lei lo ha fatto, eh). Che non si è certo trasformata in Alien  appena fatto il vaccino, però certamente l'incognita di cosa potrà essere di qui a 10 anni non la possiamo conoscere, e quella resta


Io il 6 agosto vado al ristorante. Ho scommesso che nessuno mi chiederà nulla anche perché dovrebbero controllare documento e Green pass. io non sono un’esperta ma un estraneo può chiedermi documenti ?


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dalla Spagna nulla
> 
> Io il 6 agosto vado al ristorante. Ho scommesso che nessuno mi chiederà nulla anche perché dovrebbero controllare documento e Green pass. io non sono un’esperta ma un estraneo può chiedermi documenti ?


no


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dalla Spagna nulla
> 
> Io il 6 agosto vado al ristorante. Ho scommesso che nessuno mi chiederà nulla anche perché dovrebbero controllare documento e Green pass. io non sono un’esperta ma un estraneo può chiedermi documenti ?


A quanto pare se un provvedimento d'urgenza dice che non solo possono ma devono, purtroppo sì.  Anche perché le multe sono anche a carico loro. Poi che ci voglia sfiga ad essere a propria volta controllati , è un altro paio di maniche. È se io prenoto all'esterno e quel giorno piove? . Ci vogliono ristoranti con tettoie esterne, tanto guarda, a ottobre siamo inculati di nuovo tutti . Che schifo, ragazzi


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> no


abbiamo lo stato di emergenza prorogato fino al 31 dicembre.... Secondo me possono. Anzi devono.


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> abbiamo lo stato di emergenza prorogato fino al 31 dicembre.... Secondo me possono. Anzi devono.


allora che gli conferiscano in via d'emergenza i poteri da agenti di pubblica sicurezza.     altrimenti più che dire alle persone che senza Pass verde possono mangiare solo all'aperto, non sono titolati a fare.  sempre nell'ipotesi che uno a gentile richiesta dica no, io il pass verde non te lo do


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Luglio 2021)

Una curiosità.
Appena ricevuta la seconda dose mi è arrivato un sms con un codice.
Lho digitato dopo essere entrato su un sito del SSN e mi è uscito un documento che si chiama Certificazione Verde con il simbolo dell’Unione Europea.
Avevo pero‘ letto che il GP viene rilasciato solo 15 gg dopo la seconda dose.
Quindi, questo documento che si chiama come sopra scritto che cos’è?


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora che gli conferiscano in via d'emergenza i poteri da agenti di pubblica sicurezza.     altrimenti più che dire alle persone che senza Pass verde possono mangiare solo all'aperto, non sono titolati a fare.  sempre nell'ipotesi che uno a gentile richiesta dica no, io il pass verde non te lo do


E come spieghi il fatto che se ne viene beccato uno senza le multe sono per entrambi (esercente e trasgressore)? Non penso che sia questione di avere i poteri di agenti di pubblica sicurezza.  È più come in certi posti dove senza invito non entri . Ci rido su per non piangerci. Io nei ristoranti chiusi non potrò entrare, come a volte fanno divieto di ingresso ai cani . Buffoni.

Che poi vabbè.... un tampone è non sarò più sta gran minaccia per nessuno, anzi più sicura degli altri.  Comunque appena finito di ascoltare due che si stavano attivando per prenotare in tutta fretta il vaccino che prima avevano zumpato....


----------



## oriente70 (24 Luglio 2021)

Io sono vaccinato  ma il green pass non lo voglio . Non voglio etichette . 
Voglio vedere con i mezzi pubblici come faranno . Suilla metro stipati come sardine senza green pass e al ristorante con green


----------



## Martoriato (24 Luglio 2021)

Vaccinato e gestisco una struttura ricettiva con vari bar,ristoranti e piscine,tutto all'aperto. La mia missione e' separare i clienti dai loro soldi, green pass o non green pass. Per il resto se lo dovro' chiedere lo chiedo e basta, negli anni ci siamo fatti una fama di pignoli rompicaxxo e i clienti si sono abituati,anzi apprezzano l'attenzione alla sicurezza. Hai il green pass ? Entri. Non ce l'hai ? Puoi cenare solo in veranda, mangia,paga e arrivederci.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Una curiosità.
> Appena ricevuta la seconda dose mi è arrivato un sms con un codice.
> Lho digitato dopo essere entrato su un sito del SSN e mi è uscito un documento che si chiama Certificazione Verde con il simbolo dell’Unione Europea.
> Avevo pero‘ letto che il GP viene rilasciato solo 15 gg dopo la seconda dose.
> Quindi, questo documento che si chiama come sopra scritto che cos’è?


È il Green pass. solo che è valido solo dopo 14 gg dalla seconda dose 
Sempre che lo controllino
Ripeto mio figlio arrivato da una zona ad alto rischio, nessun controllo
Dopodiché se sei vaccinato puoi prendere il virus e contagiare quindi il senso del Green pass quale è?


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Luglio 2021)

Ieri sera cena a Lienz.
gli unici con mascherina eravamo io e mia moglie quando siamo entrati.
nessun cameriere o similare l’aveva.
nemmeno chi passava a disinfettare i tavoli.


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E come spieghi il fatto che se ne viene beccato uno senza le multe sono per entrambi (esercente e trasgressore)? Non penso che sia questione di avere i poteri di agenti di pubblica sicurezza.  È più come in certi posti dove senza invito non entri . Ci rido su per non piangerci. Io nei ristoranti chiusi non potrò entrare, come a volte fanno divieto di ingresso ai cani . Buffoni.
> 
> Che poi vabbè.... un tampone è non sarò più sta gran minaccia per nessuno, anzi più sicura degli altri.  Comunque appena finito di ascoltare due che si stavano attivando per prenotare in tutta fretta il vaccino che prima avevano zumpato....


le norme italiane sono piene di incongruenze.   dovresti saperlo


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> le norme italiane sono piene di incongruenze.   dovresti saperlo


Il punto è che (almeno secondo me) gli esercenti sono obbligati a non far entrare (meglio: non far sedere al chiuso) i soggetti senza green pass (ma che poi: chi se la sfanga con tampone, dovrà avere con sé il fogliettino della farmacia? Porterà il tampone fai-da-te nel ristorante? Che altro?   Poveri noi.... ). Quindi come diceva @Martoriato : hai il green pass ed entri al coperto, non hai il green pass mangi negli spazi aperti (ove ci sono). Obblighi va da sè: se io (esercente) per non incorrere in multe, devo rispettare la norma, se è pur vero che non ho il potere di polizia di irrogare multe a mia volta, ho certamente quello di chiederti l'esibizione del green pass ed eventualmente farti accomodare fuori dal mio locale se ne sei sprovvisto. La logica è questa, ho capito che non piace , non piace neppure a me. Dopo di che, un pò di memoria storica (a breve eh) a me ha insegnato qualcosa. Ad esempio che oggi tutti accorrono per accedere a ristoranti e palestre, ma voglio vedere appena dopo settembre, quando tutti i greenpassati avranno fatto tranquilli i loro abbonamenti annuali o semestrali che siano in palestra, replicando lo schema dell'anno scorso, e trovandosi di fatto a finanziare al posto dello Stato sti poveri cristi che hanno chiuso . Spero sinceramente di essere cattiva profeta, ma per quanto riguarda mio figlio, o mi fanno usare i voucher che oramai sto allegramente collezionando (senza integrare nulla al momento), o altrimenti di qualsivoglia nuova iscrizione se ne parlerà almeno a novembre inoltrato , a meno che a suo padre stia bene cacciare nuovamente altro grano per poi vedersi chiudere il corso dopo un mese o giù di lì. Ecco: per me la stessa roba la faranno approfittando della fiducia dei greenpassati sul fatto che loro "potranno". Proprio se vogliamo parlare del mio pensiero. Tralascio altre considerazioni più o meno amene sul fatto che, a quanto pare, il vaccino azzera o giù di lì i sintomi di coloro che probabilmente sarebbero asintomatici o paucisintomatici comunque, mentre non mancano coloro che, pur vaccinati, muoiono lo stesso di Coronavirus (e guarda caso un pò chi sono? le solite categorie a rischio!). Pensa che bello metterli tutti a tavola al chiuso.... Brividi, ragazzi, altro che balle.


----------



## ologramma (25 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È il Green pass. solo che è valido solo dopo 14 gg dalla seconda dose
> Sempre che lo controllino
> Ripeto mio figlio arrivato da una zona ad alto rischio, nessun controllo
> Dopodiché se sei vaccinato puoi prendere il virus e contagiare quindi il senso del Green pass quale è?


infatti non è che hanno tolto l'uso della mascherina se non all'aperto e distanziamento, che poi tuo figlio non lo hanno  controllato questa è una mancanza di vigilare  ma come ben sai  si fanno queste ordinanze ma  non si chiedono chi controlla .
Esempio festa in un paese vicino  entrata sempre aperta prima dell'otto , inizia lo spettacolo distanziamento  fatto ma nell'uscire  si è visto gli addetti a misurare  la febbre  , ma prima tutti hanno fatto come gli pare  e si sono seduti , li chiami controlli così.
Anche al bar  penso che valga il buon senso e non il controllo perchè ci vedi  che il cameriere chiede il green pass ?
Mentre in palestra come in piscina il gestore  lo chiede come me lo ha chiesto il titolare della mia piscina , ma i ragazzi che frequentano la pallanuoto  non ce l'hanno  , bello così?
dai siamo un paese dove la coerenza non la fa da padrona  , dai che si avvicina agosto


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Luglio 2021)

Diciamo olograf, che per non avere il coraggio di prendere decisioni impopolari, si fanno scelte del cazzo. 
Volevano imitare Macron ed han fatto su un pasticcio.


----------



## Vera (25 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il punto è che (almeno secondo me) gli esercenti sono obbligati a non far entrare (meglio: non far sedere al chiuso) i soggetti senza green pass (ma che poi: chi se la sfanga con tampone, dovrà avere con sé il fogliettino della farmacia? Porterà il tampone fai-da-te nel ristorante? Che altro?   Poveri noi.... ). Quindi come diceva @Martoriato : Ad esempio che oggi tutti accorrono per accedere a ristoranti e palestre, ma voglio vedere appena dopo settembre, quando tutti i greenpassati avranno fatto tranquilli i loro abbonamenti annuali o semestrali che siano in palestra, replicando lo schema dell'anno scorso, e trovandosi di fatto a finanziare al posto dello Stato sti poveri cristi che hanno chiuso . Spero sinceramente di essere cattiva profeta, ma per quanto riguarda mio figlio, o mi fanno usare i voucher che oramai sto allegramente collezionando (senza integrare nulla al momento), o altrimenti di qualsivoglia nuova iscrizione se ne parlerà almeno a novembre inoltrato , a meno che a suo padre stia bene cacciare nuovamente altro grano per poi vedersi chiudere il corso dopo un mese o giù di lì.


La maggior parte delle palestre, giustamente, non faranno abbonamenti annuali.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle palestre, giustamente, non faranno abbonamenti annuali.


Da me fino ad ora lì hanno sempre proposti. Io alla fine sono andata qualche volta in una vicino a casa, ma ho pagato gli ingressi, vale a dire quello che ho potuto effettivamente usare. È così farò se ci dovessi mai riuscire ad andare (cosa improbabile senza green pass allo stato attuale, a meno di andarci qualche volta appena "tamponata" ). Con i corsi per i bambini di solito (almeno a Milano) è differente. La palestra dove mio figlio ha ancora un sacco di lezioni da recuperare per judo, richiederà quanto meno l'iscrizione per un altro intero anno. Poi come si regoli per il corso, ancora non so. Vedremo.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2021)

Ma che Poi, seguitano a proporre voucher: ragazzi, ad incaponirsi, il diritto alla restituzione del prezzo delle volte non fruite c'è tutto


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle palestre, giustamente, non faranno abbonamenti annuali.


E chi l’ha fatto da poco? Ridaranno i soldi? Voglio proprio vedere


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E chi l’ha fatto da poco? Ridaranno i soldi? Voglio proprio vedere


Speriamo di non doversi trovare nelle condizioni di chiederli indietro.  A me dispiace per palestre e similari.... Ma mica li possiamo o dobbiamo finanziare noi. Certo che si può chiederli indietro: il rischio è quello di dover percorrere. le vie giudiziali. Ma non sta scritto da nessuna parte che se pago l'anno 2020, io poi debba andare il 2021, o 2022 (cosa nemmeno sicura) dovendo per giunta pagare la reiscrizione. Facciamoci sentire, per queste cose. Mica possiamo pigliare il posto dello Stato e finanziare a babbo morto


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Speriamo di non doversi trovare nelle condizioni di chiederli indietro.  A me dispiace per palestre e similari.... Ma mica li possiamo o dobbiamo finanziare noi. Certo che si può chiederli indietro: il rischio è quello di dover percorrere. le vie giudiziali. Ma non sta scritto da nessuna parte che se pago l'anno 2020, io poi debba andare il 2021, o 2022 (cosa nemmeno sicura) dovendo per giunta pagare la reiscrizione. Facciamoci sentire, per queste cose. Mica possiamo pigliare il posto dello Stato e finanziare a babbo morto


Io continuo a augurarmi che non controllino. Ma abbiamo dimostrato in due anni che qualunque cosa il governo decide noi pieghiamo la testa.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io continuo a augurarmi che non controllino. Ma abbiamo dimostrato in due anni che qualunque cosa il governo decide noi pieghiamo la testa.


Per forza, infatti, a noi sta bene un po' tutto 
Ci hanno fatto sovvenzionare gratis le palestre, è con tutta la solidarietà che posso provare nei loro confronti, sono io che devo pagarne la chiusura? L'anno scorso hanno tenuto aperto giusto il tempo di far pigliare i soldi per le iscrizioni ai corsi a settembre. Lo ricordo solo io? No perché son due anni che colleziono voucher, adesso tra un po' mi incazzo e se non. mi ridanno i soldi vado dal giudice di pace. Eh....


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Diciamo olograf, che per non avere il coraggio di prendere decisioni impopolari, si fanno scelte del cazzo.
> Volevano imitare Macron ed han fatto su un pasticcio.


Macron stesso ha fatto un bel casino


----------



## Vera (25 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma che Poi, seguitano a proporre voucher: ragazzi, ad incaponirsi, il diritto alla restituzione del prezzo delle volte non fruite c'è tutto


Ma infatti voi avete diritto ad essere rimborsati. I voucher sono una opzione. Che poi ci siano palestre che preferiscono proporre i voucher perché convengono a loro,  per diversi motivi, è un'altra faccenda. 
In ogni caso i voucher possono essere utilizzati entro 6 mesi dopo la fine dello stato di emergenza nazionale.


Nocciola ha detto:


> E chi l’ha fatto da poco? Ridaranno i soldi? Voglio proprio vedere


Volendo sì, rimborsano i soldi. Oppure danno un voucher del valore del credito. Questo sempre se non si usufruisce, come nel caso di corsi vari, delle lezioni a distanza.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma infatti voi avete diritto ad essere rimborsati. I voucher sono una opzione. Che poi ci siano palestre che preferiscono proporre i voucher perché convengono a loro,  per diversi motivi, è un'altra faccenda.
> In ogni caso i voucher possono essere utilizzati entro 6 mesi dopo la fine dello stato di emergenza nazionale.
> 
> Volendo sì, rimborsano i soldi. Oppure danno un voucher del valore del credito. Questo sempre se non si usufruisce, come nel caso di corsi vari, delle lezioni a distanza.


Da noi non lo hanno MAI detto.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma infatti voi avete diritto ad essere rimborsati. I voucher sono una opzione. Che poi ci siano palestre che preferiscono proporre i voucher perché convengono a loro,  per diversi motivi, è un'altra faccenda.
> In ogni caso i voucher possono essere utilizzati entro 6 mesi dopo la fine dello stato di emergenza nazionale.
> 
> Volendo sì, rimborsano i soldi. Oppure danno un voucher del valore del credito. Questo sempre se non si usufruisce, come nel caso di corsi vari, delle lezioni a distanza.


Aiutiamo l’economia ancora una volta 
Ma sempre tutti zitti…i francesi mi stanno sulle palle ma gli invidio la capacità di farsi sentire


----------



## Vera (25 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Aiutiamo l’economia ancora una volta
> Ma sempre tutti zitti…i francesi mi stanno sulle palle ma gli invidio la capacità di farsi sentire


Nessuno credo ti abbia obbligata a fare un abbonamento annuale.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Nessuno credo ti abbia obbligata a fare un abbonamento annuale.


Non è questione di obblighi, e i gestori di palestre hanno tutta la mia solidarietà.  È che se capita che siano costretti a tenere chiuso, mi devono ridare i soldi.  Non propinarmi voucher. Qui a Milano hanno fatto cose indegne. È nessuno ha detto "vuoi un voucher o il rimborso?". Credimi, ho l'esperienza di un sacco di posti, è un sacco di genitori  
Non possiamo essere noi a sovvenzionare sti poveri cristi. Che si facciano sentire, piuttosto!


----------



## Vera (25 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è questione di obblighi, e i gestori di palestre hanno tutta la mia solidarietà.  È che se capita che siano costretti a tenere chiuso, mi devono ridare i soldi.  Non propinarmi voucher. Qui a Milano hanno fatto cose indegne. È nessuno ha detto "vuoi un voucher o il rimborso?". Credimi, ho l'esperienza di un sacco di posti, è un sacco di genitori
> Non possiamo essere noi a sovvenzionare sti poveri cristi. Che si facciano sentire, piuttosto!


Fate ricorso alla federconsumatori o rivolgetevi ad un avvocato.
Tutto parte dal decreto sostegni che prevede che sia il titolare della palestra a decidere come regolare i conti con gli abbonati, lanciando la proposta "voucher".
C'è chi il voucher, per andare incontro al cliente, lo ha dato come alternativa, e c'è chi invece lo ha dato come unica scelta.


----------



## danny (25 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Una curiosità.
> Appena ricevuta la seconda dose mi è arrivato un sms con un codice.
> Lho digitato dopo essere entrato su un sito del SSN e mi è uscito un documento che si chiama Certificazione Verde con il simbolo dell’Unione Europea.
> Avevo pero‘ letto che il GP viene rilasciato solo 15 gg dopo la seconda dose.
> Quindi, questo documento che si chiama come sopra scritto che cos’è?


Il Green Pass europeo. Questo è quello che mi è arrivato con IO.



Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ieri sera cena a Lienz.
> gli unici con mascherina eravamo io e mia moglie quando siamo entrati.
> nessun cameriere o similare l’aveva.
> nemmeno chi passava a disinfettare i tavoli.


Nemmeno qui in Corsica. Non hanno nemmeno controllato le certificazioni Covid (altrimenti dette Green Pass). Per ora tutto come gli altri anni. Mascherine al Super, ovviamente, ma (come sempre) le persone prendono frutta e verdura con le mani. Nessun controllo temperatura all'ingresso. Ieri a Bastia ho notato che c'era molta gente allo stadio per non so che evento. Non ho notato distanziamento.



Foglia ha detto:


> Non è questione di obblighi, e i gestori di palestre hanno tutta la mia solidarietà.  È che se capita che siano costretti a tenere chiuso, mi devono ridare i soldi.  Non propinarmi voucher. Qui a Milano hanno fatto cose indegne. È nessuno ha detto "vuoi un voucher o il rimborso?". Credimi, ho l'esperienza di un sacco di posti, è un sacco di genitori
> Non possiamo essere noi a sovvenzionare sti poveri cristi. Che si facciano sentire, piuttosto!


Io dico solo che la sala registrazione dove studio non paga gli insegnanti da mesi e non so se a settembre ripartiranno i corsi. Io ho cercato di spendere più soldi possibili, con i miei limiti, ma non basta.
Chi lavora nel settore (e negli altri che hanno limitazioni da mesi) ha tutta la mia solidarietà, sta pagando per tutti.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Fate ricorso alla federconsumatori o rivolgetevi ad un avvocato.
> Tutto parte dal decreto sostegni che *prevede che sia il titolare della palestra a decidere come regolare i conti con gli abbonati*, lanciando la proposta "voucher".
> C'è chi il voucher, per andare incontro al cliente, lo ha dato come alternativa, e *c'è chi invece lo ha dato come unica scelta*.


Le associazioni di consumatori hanno altri scopi ancora (almeno in misura prevalente) 
Io non voglio farli "sanzionare", o che altro, capisco la disperazione 

Però alle lacune legislative NON POSSONO, E NON DEVONO conseguire danni alla clientela. Non è possibile dare il voucher "come unica scelta".
Questo perché, se io pago un corso per il 2020, e non è possibile frequentarlo, non è detto che sia per me equivalente farlo nel 2021. Il mio contratto prevede l'erogazione di un servizio (il corso) nel 2020. Se nel 2020 non è possibile, in prima ipotesi il gestore mi deve rimborsare. In seconda ipotesi, se mi va bene, potrà darmi un voucher. IN NESSUN CASO può lecitamente chiedermi il pagamento di un'ulteriore quota (quota di iscrizione) per il 2021. Ebbene, a me è già stata chiesta. A settembre, faccio casino. Se non fanno fare a mio figlio le lezioni mancanti senza pagare altre quote (di iscrizione), io vado dal giudice di pace. Ad altri che conosco è andata ancora peggio (ad uno hanno addirittura negato il voucher perché non era più in possesso dello scontrino d'acquisto). Per dire. Questo è il frutto della disperazione. Lo Stato che ha fatto? Ha consentito le aperture per tutta la durata delle iscrizioni ai corsi, per poi ordinare la chiusura.... tipo due settimane dopo. Embé.... dove trovi finanziatori a interessi zero (e anzi, a interessi "a rovescio"   ) che ti risolvono l'emergenza delle palestre?  Solo che mi hanno già fottuta abbastanza, ora penso ai rimedi, perché io i soldi non li gratto dal muro.


----------



## danny (25 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Speriamo di non doversi trovare nelle condizioni di chiederli indietro.  A me dispiace per palestre e similari.... Ma mica li possiamo o dobbiamo finanziare noi. Certo che si può chiederli indietro: il rischio è quello di dover percorrere. le vie giudiziali. Ma non sta scritto da nessuna parte che se pago l'anno 2020, io poi debba andare il 2021, o 2022 (cosa nemmeno sicura) dovendo per giunta pagare la reiscrizione. Facciamoci sentire, per queste cose. Mica possiamo pigliare il posto dello Stato e finanziare a babbo morto


Io ho perso un anno di abbonamento ATM, in pratica.  Quasi 500 euro.  Mi hanno rimborsato con due mesi che ovviamente non ho usato io perché sono sempre a casa. Me ne sono fregato e ho dato la tessera a mia figlia. Non ha la barba,  ma amen.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho perso un anno di abbonamento ATM, in pratica.  Quasi 500 euro.  Mi hanno rimborsato con due mesi che ovviamente non ho usato io perché sono sempre a casa. Me ne sono fregato e ho dato la tessera a mia figlia. Non ha la barba,  ma amen.


Si, ma capisci a che punto siamo arrivati? ATM per fortuna non ho più fatto l'abbonamento , ma è stato frutto diciamo di una coincidenza, altrimenti mi sarei inculata pure io altri soldi.


----------



## danny (25 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Da noi non lo hanno MAI detto.


Sicuro non hanno i soldi. 
Un po' di conti qualcuno me li ha fatti, in separata sede.


----------



## danny (25 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si, ma capisci a che punto siamo arrivati? ATM per fortuna non ho più fatto l'abbonamento


Nemmeno io. Ed è un problema per ATM.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuro non hanno i soldi.
> Un po' di conti qualcuno me li ha fatti, in separata sede.


Eh ho capito danny. Ma non glieli posso mica sempre anticipare io.... Difatti quest'anno (dopo due anni di fregature) non mi fregano più.


----------



## danny (25 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh ho capito danny. Ma non glieli posso mica sempre anticipare io.... Difatti quest'anno (dopo due anni di fregature) non mi fregano più.


Lo capisco benissimo.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Lo capisco benissimo.


Te pensa a chi ora si vaccina per andare in palestra 
Ridiamoci su, va


----------



## Vera (25 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Te pensa a chi ora si vaccina per andare in palestra
> Ridiamoci su, va


Non capisco cazzo c'è da ridere ma va bene.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non capisco cazzo c'è da ridere ma va bene.


Si ride per non piangere 
Che vuoi farci? A me il pensiero di quelli che ora corrono a fare il vaccino per essere nuovamente inculati in palestra, fa un po' ridere 
Per il resto ovviamente spero di sbagliarmi, ma altri soldi per sport non fruito non ne caccio


----------



## Vera (25 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si ride per non piangere
> Che vuoi farci? A me il pensiero di quelli che ora corrono a fare il vaccino per essere nuovamente inculati in palestra, fa un po' ridere
> Per il resto ovviamente spero di sbagliarmi, ma altri soldi per sport non fruito non ne caccio


Libera di fare quello che vuoi, ovviamente.
Come sono liberi quelli che ora sono andati a prenotare il vaccino per andare in vacanza o quelli che si vaccineranno per accedere alle palestre.
Ognuno ha le sue priorità.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Libera di fare quello che vuoi, ovviamente.
> Come sono liberi quelli che ora sono andati a prenotare il vaccino per andare in vacanza o quelli che si vaccineranno per accedere alle palestre.
> Ognuno ha le sue priorità.


Ma me lo auguro che almeno il green pass serva a qualcosa.  Che non sia inculare altri soldi a chi pensa di poter andare in palestra.  Speriamo che non ci siano chiusure, anche se in effetti non sono ottimista.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Nessuno credo ti abbia obbligata a fare un abbonamento annuale.


A parte che la mia palestra fa solo abbonamenti annuali ma resta che non si sapeva del Green pass 
Che per altro ho


----------



## Vera (25 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma me lo auguro che almeno il green pass serva a qualcosa.  Che non sia inculare altri soldi a chi pensa di poter andare in palestra.  Speriamo che non ci siano chiusure, anche se in effetti non sono ottimista.


"Inculare altri soldi". Non parlerei in questi termini. 
Io sono ottimista e spero che non vi siano più guerre fra poveri.


----------



## Vera (25 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A parte che la mia palestra fa solo abbonamenti annuali ma resta che non si sapeva del Green pass
> Che per altro ho


Già il fatto che faccia SOLO abbonamenti annuali mi darebbe una ottima ragione per girare i tacchi e andare altrove.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Già il fatto che faccia SOLO abbonamenti annuali mi darebbe una ottima ragione per girare i tacchi e andare altrove.


A Milano sono rarissime le palestre che non fanno l’annuale d se non lo fanno paghi un botto il mensile e alla fine economicamente non ti conviene


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> "Inculare altri soldi". Non parlerei in questi termini.
> Io sono ottimista e spero che non vi siano più guerre fra poveri.


Mi dispiace che ti senta tirata in causa. Ripeto e ribadisco: capisco lo stato in cui si possono trovare i gestori delle palestre.
Inculare altri soldi era principalmente riferito a chi ha aperto per poi chiudere ad iscrizioni effettuate. A me è evidente che si è trattato di un "giochino" per far finanziare ad altri (inconsapevoli) il mantenimento delle palestre chiuse. Questo a casa mia si chiama inculare. Ovviamente i gestori in questo non c'entrano nulla.

Altro discorso ancora quello che riguarda parecchi gestori della mia città (di altrove non so), che non possono certamente pretendere di vedermi felice con un voucher che non so nemmeno se potrò spendere, omettendo di offrire il rimborso in denaro e per giunta chiedendo l'esborso di altri soldi. Dopo che sostanzialmente sono anni che gli sto facendo credito.

Le cose vanno viste per quel che sono.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A Milano sono rarissime le palestre che non fanno l’annuale d se non lo fanno paghi un botto il mensile e alla fine economicamente non ti conviene


Mensile non conviene. Il fatto è che oramai qualsiasi cosa che non sia giornaliero o poco più è un'incognita pazzesca. La palestra vicino a casa mia, per fortuna, fa anche ingressi giornalieri. Quando a settembre dovessi averne voglia, se si potrà, ci andrò. Ma probabilmente a me sarà preclusa a prescindere, quindi nada. Immagino chi magari ha fatto l'annuale, e poi si trova l'obbligo di vaccinarsi per non perdere l'abbonamento. No comment sui casini che hanno fatto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma me lo auguro che almeno il green pass serva a qualcosa.  Che non sia inculare altri soldi a chi pensa di poter andare in palestra.  Speriamo che non ci siano chiusure, anche se in effetti non sono ottimista.


Beh ma se blindano in casa i non vaccinati...per me nessun problema...
Richiudessero per loro...
Io non voglio pagare le conseguenze per chi liberamente sceglie di non vaccinarsi ...
Ognuno è libero di fare quello che ritiene meglio per se ..
Ma se questo va ad impattare sulla libertà altrui...no ..
Quindi ..io ho il green pass esco...chi non ce l' ha...restasse a casa sua...a vita!


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ma se blindano in casa i non vaccinati...per me nessun problema...
> Richiudessero per loro...
> Io non voglio pagare le conseguenze per chi liberamente sceglie di non vaccinarsi ...
> Ognuno è libero di fare quello che ritiene meglio per se ..
> ...


Usti  
Oh: sarà quel che sarà , ora vedere i non vaccinati come "colpevoli" addirittura mi pare troppo 
Anche perché, un minimo di vita da condurre ce l'ho 

Per il resto, han detto le cose che non saranno possibili ai non vaccinati, e per il momento mi sta bene farne anche a meno. Io sono abituata a vedere le cose da un'altra prospettiva: e vedo che tanta gente sta correndo a vaccinarsi non perché lo ritiene genuinamente utile alla salute, ma per "salvarsi" dalle restrizioni. Io sai, sono un animaletto che sta molto per li campi all'aria aperta , pace e amen se una volta che esco a cena fuori mi faccio un tampone, e pace e amen anche se lo faccio per andare a un teatro, o a un Museo. Non lo faccio tutti i giorni


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Usti
> Oh: sarà quel che sarà , ora vedere i non vaccinati come "colpevoli" addirittura mi pare troppo
> Anche perché, un minimo di vita da condurre ce l'ho
> 
> Per il resto, han detto le cose che non saranno possibili ai non vaccinati, e per il momento mi sta bene farne anche a meno. Io sono abituata a vedere le cose da un'altra prospettiva: e vedo che tanta gente sta correndo a vaccinarsi non perché lo ritiene genuinamente utile alla salute, ma per "salvarsi" dalle restrizioni. Io sai, sono un animaletto che sta molto per li campi all'aria aperta , pace e amen se una volta che esco a cena fuori mi faccio un tampone, e pace e amen anche se lo faccio per andare a un teatro, o a un Museo. Non lo faccio tutti i giorni


Beh ....
Liberissima di non vaccinarti....
Ma visto quello che abbiamo passato...
Mi sta bene che chi si vaccina la faccia solo per andare in discoteca e senza una motivazione che serva al benessere collettivo...
Onestamente dopo aver toccato con mano quello che hanno passato i bergamaschi....ritengo che il vaccino sia da fare per un bene ... universale!!!!
Ed egoisticamente per potere farmi i cazzi miei senza più limitazioni!


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ....
> Liberissima di non vaccinarti....
> Ma visto quello che abbiamo passato...
> Mi sta bene che chi si vaccina la faccia solo per andare in discoteca e senza una motivazione che serva al benessere collettivo...
> ...


ok. Te lo auguro


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> ok. Te lo auguro


Grazie.  .
Ma onestamente la mia non voleva essere una flippica contro di te ...
È che arriviamo da mesi veramente difficili....
E ho il terrore che a ottobre ci richiudano ancora .. 
....
Qua rischiamo di non tornare più alla normalità....


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grazie.  .
> Ma onestamente la mia non voleva essere una flippica contro di te ...
> È che arriviamo da mesi veramente difficili....
> E ho il terrore che a ottobre ci richiudano ancora ..
> ...


Purtroppo non sono granché ottimista neppure io 
Figurati, lo so che non era una filippica contro di me. Io è da mo' che sostengo (ognuno ha le proprie opinioni) che la tutela andrebbe incentrata in favore dei deboli e degli anziani.  Riducendo il numero dei morti finché non sarà possibile avere un vaccino più efficace. Se so che andando in giroquesti muoiono, chi è che tengo a casa? Che peraltro sovente non hanno nemmeno necessità di lavoro, figli, eccetera. Ma è un'opzione che evidentemente non piace. Peccato.  Se io sapessi che se mi becco il covid ho una buona possibilità di restarci, capirei di più certe restrizioni.  Invece che si fa? Un bel vaccino, e poi (buon senso a parte) possono stare ovunque. Sperem


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Luglio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Nemmeno qui in Corsica. Non hanno nemmeno controllato le certificazioni Covid (altrimenti dette Green Pass). Per ora tutto come gli altri anni. Mascherine al Super, ovviamente, ma (come sempre) le persone prendono frutta e verdura con le mani. Nessun controllo temperatura all'ingresso. Ieri a Bastia ho notato che c'era molta gente allo stadio per non so che evento. Non ho notato distanziamento.


Eh allora de che stamo a parla’? Ognuno come al solito fa quel che vuole e i politici, tutti non hanno la minima consapevolezza di ciò che accade realmente. L’importante è far vedere di aver fatto qualcosa.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Luglio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Il Green Pass europeo. Questo è quello che mi è arrivato con IO.


Io che non ho IO, ho ricevuto un sms il giorno dopo che ho fatto la seconda dose, sono andato su un sito, ho inserito un codice e il numero della mia tessera sanitaria e mi è apparso esattamente lo stesso documento.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io che non ho IO, ho ricevuto un sms il giorno dopo che ho fatto la seconda dose, sono andato su un sito, ho inserito un codice e il numero della mia tessera sanitaria e mi è apparso esattamente lo stesso documento.


È lo stesso....
Io per comodità ho l app io....
Ma ovviamente chi non ha la app può andare sul sito mi sembra gov sanità e accedere da lì con la modalità da te descritta


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È lo stesso....
> Io per comodità ho l app io....
> Ma ovviamente chi non ha la app può andare sul sito mi sembra gov sanità e accedere da lì con la modalità da te descritta


ora che siamo entrambi vaccinati possiamo abbracciarci oppure ancora no?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> ora che siamo entrambi vaccinati possiamo abbracciarci oppure ancora no?



Io abbracciavo già prima di essere vaccinata...


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io abbracciavo già prima di essere vaccinata...


Male casso male….ma allora non hai imparato gnente da tutto sto bordello?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Male casso male….ma allora non hai imparato gnente da tutto sto bordello?


Non posso vivere senza abbracci...
Ci ho provato....
Ma nulla....
Un abbraccio non ha mai fatto male a nessuno...
È uno dei modi migliori di dimostrare affetto...oltre al bacio (...sono colpevole anche di questo ..bacio i miei amici/amiche...)
L ultimo bacio con il mio collega gay...sulla bocca ma con la mascherina...quasi piangevo...(ma domani vado in ufficio e lo baciò senza mascherina... siamo vaccinati entrambi!!! )


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Luglio 2021)

Voglio anch’io una collega lesbica da baciare in bocca!


----------



## JON (25 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non posso vivere senza abbracci...
> Ci ho provato....
> Ma nulla....
> Un abbraccio non ha mai fatto male a nessuno...
> ...


Qualche problemino di astinenza?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Luglio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Qualche problemino di astinenza?


Yes mancanza di contatto fisico....
Ma inteso come dimostrazione di affetto con i miei amici!
Non altre mancanze


----------



## JON (25 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Yes mancanza di contatto fisico....
> Ma inteso come dimostrazione di affetto con i miei amici!
> Non altre mancanze


Ma cosa vai a pensare.

Dai, non mi dire che non sei in astinenza per un super mega concertone di Vasco.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Luglio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Ma cosa vai a pensare.
> 
> Dai, non mi dire che non sei in astinenza per un super mega concertone di Vasco.


Quello mi manca come l aria...
Ogni tanto guardo i biglietti del concerto....e aspetto maggio 2022


----------



## JON (25 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Quello mi manca come l aria...
> Ogni tanto guardo i biglietti del concerto....e aspetto maggio 2022


Non lo so guarda, per allora è prevista a variante gamma. Dicono proprio a Maggio.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non posso vivere senza abbracci...
> Ci ho provato....
> Ma nulla....
> Un abbraccio non ha mai fatto male a nessuno...
> ...


Anche io ho faticato a non abbracciare, o meglio mi sono adeguata a chi ho capito preferiva evitare . A me non avrebbe fermato nemmeno il covid.


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche io ho faticato a non abbracciare, o meglio mi sono adeguata a chi ho capito preferiva evitare . A me non avrebbe fermato nemmeno il covid.


Io ho continuato ad abbracciare. A parte il milanese   , ma devo proprio averlo freddato con la mia stretta di mano, altro che covid! 

Credo che questo ricordo passerà nella storia delle cazzate che ho fatto


----------



## JON (25 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho continuato ad abbracciare. *A parte il milanese*  , ma devo proprio averlo freddato con la mia stretta di mano, altro che covid!
> 
> Credo che questo ricordo passerà nella storia delle cazzate che ho fatto


A proposito, hai provato a mandargli il tuo green pass? Non è che questo è fobico!?


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> A proposito, hai provato a mandargli il tuo green pass? Non è che questo è fobico!?


Ma va, fortuna vuole che - chi di più chi di meno - tutte le persone che frequento non sono "fissate" con il covid 

Ci abbiamo riso su, sul green pass


----------



## JON (25 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma va, fortuna vuole che - chi di più chi di meno - tutte le persone che frequento non sono "fissate" con il covid
> 
> Ci abbiamo riso su, sul green pass


Vabbè ho capito.
È che mi è rimasto il pensiero


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Vabbè ho capito.
> È che mi è rimasto il pensiero


Non avevo realizzato la battuta 
Devi sapere che oltre a tutto sono anche un po' stordita .

Naaah.... nessuna speranza


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Luglio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Non lo so guarda, per allora è prevista a variante gamma. Dicono proprio a Maggio.


 Guarda sono già sotto casa tua...appena esci ti prendo a sassate


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche io ho faticato a non abbracciare, o meglio mi sono adeguata a chi ho capito preferiva evitare . A me non avrebbe fermato nemmeno il covid.


Ti mando un abbraccio virtuale


----------



## Carola (25 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A Milano sono rarissime le palestre che non fanno l’annuale d se non lo fanno paghi un botto il mensile e alla fine economicamente non ti conviene


Confermo

mio oramai video a casa camminare bici e yoga oure on Line


----------



## danny (25 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grazie.  .
> Ma onestamente la mia non voleva essere una flippica contro di te ...
> È che arriviamo da mesi veramente difficili....
> E ho il terrore che a ottobre ci richiudano ancora ..
> ...


La curva dei contagi in UK sta calando.


Foglia ha detto:


> Purtroppo non sono granché ottimista neppure io
> Figurati, lo so che non era una filippica contro di me. Io è da mo' che sostengo (ognuno ha le proprie opinioni) che la tutela andrebbe incentrata in favore dei deboli e degli anziani.  Riducendo il numero dei morti finché non sarà possibile avere un vaccino più efficace. Se so che andando in giroquesti muoiono, chi è che tengo a casa? Che peraltro sovente non hanno nemmeno necessità di lavoro, figli, eccetera. Ma è un'opzione che evidentemente non piace. Peccato.  Se io sapessi che se mi becco il covid ho una buona possibilità di restarci, capirei di più certe restrizioni.  Invece che si fa? Un bel vaccino, e poi (buon senso a parte) possono stare ovunque. Sperem


In quest'ultimo mese o due sono morte 4 persone attorno a me.
Una di 52, l'altra di 72 e due di 80 e qualcosa
Parlano sempre di Covid ma mica si muore solo di questo.
La prima è morta di emorragia cerebrale, la seconda di trombosi e le altre due di patologie cardiache settimana scorsa.
Ho preso una decina di persone tra quelle che conosco da quando c'è il Covid,  mai così tante nella mia vita in un determinato periodo.
Una sola di Covid.
Magari ci si ammalasse e morisse solo di quello e bastasse un vaccino per farcela a sopravvivere.
Eppure sembra che se non muori di Covid non sei nessuno.
I nostri zio erano in RSA. Non sono morti di Covid, ma perché non se li è cagati nessuno.
Idem il mio ex capo.  Ha avuto un problema di salute, è finito in ospedale, ma era troppo vecchio perché qualcuno avesse tempo per lui.


----------



## danny (25 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Eh allora de che stamo a parla’? Ognuno come al solito fa quel che vuole e i politici, tutti non hanno la minima consapevolezza di ciò che accade realmente. L’importante è far vedere di aver fatto qualcosa.


Come è sempre stato. 
Saranno decenni che si parla del Ponte di Messina. 
Si parla, si parla, parla,  parla. E nel frattempo qualcuno ci magna sopra e via... 
Mica saremo cambiati proprio adesso? 
L'importante è far vedere di aver fatto qualcosa. 
Come quando c'è una serie di buche sulla strada e abbassano il limite di velocità. 
Da noi c'è una grata, sulla via Emilia.. Sarà un anno e mezzo che è rotta. Costa ripararla, si mette un New Jersey e si dice di stare attenti. E va bene così. Qualcuno protesta, gli altri fanno il giro lungo.


----------



## JON (26 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda sono già sotto casa tua...appena esci *ti prendo a sassate*


Manco un abbraccio?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Luglio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Manco un abbraccio?


Dopo ovviamente


----------



## Lostris (26 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Dopo ovviamente


Uè, ti leggo più sorniona e quasi feliciona ultimamente…

Che bolle in pentola?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Luglio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Uè, ti leggo più sorniona e quasi feliciona ultimamente…
> 
> Che bolle in pentola?


Ho appena fatto le ferie
Solo quello...dammi 2 giorni e torno la solita 

Cmq prometto se bollirà qualcosa in pentola ti avviso...


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si ride per non piangere
> Che vuoi farci? A me il pensiero di quelli che ora corrono a fare il vaccino per essere nuovamente inculati in palestra, fa un po' ridere
> Per il resto ovviamente spero di sbagliarmi, ma altri soldi per sport non fruito non ne caccio


per alcuni la palestra è una necessità di salute, per altri è una questione legata allo sport agonistico, ad altri ancora piace proprio farselo mettere a culo.       s'è capito che per te lo sport non è una priorità


----------



## Foglia (26 Luglio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> per alcuni la palestra è una necessità di salute, per altri è una questione legata allo sport agonistico, ad altri ancora piace proprio farselo mettere a culo.       s'è capito che per te lo sport non è una priorità


Sbagliato 
Sportivissima, vengo da 25 anni di sport fatto anche in modo agonistico, tuttora per me lo sport è essenziale per stare bene, e i medesimi valori e principi mi sforzo di trasmetterli a mio figlio. Il quale da quasi due anni non ha più potuto fare un cazzo, pur essendo iscritto a ben due sport, e pur avendo i corsi regolarmente e anticipatamente pagati. Quindi no nella maniera più assoluta, per me lo sport è importantissimo.  Sono stanca delle inculate, questo sì.  Di fatto sono diventata finanziatrice di palestre e di piscine. Massimo rispetto per lo sport, solidarietà ai gestori degli impianti che si sono trovati spiazzati, ma sai com'è, avanzo un po' di crediti, e francamente pagare un corso per non poterlo frequentare credo che non sia il massimo per nessuno


----------



## Lostris (26 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ho appena fatto le ferie
> Solo quello...dammi 2 giorni e torno la solita
> 
> Cmq prometto se bollirà qualcosa in pentola ti avviso...


no no.. te non la racconti giusta

Inutile che tenti di stordirmi di faccine


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Luglio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> no no.. te non la racconti giusta
> 
> Inutile che tenti di stordirmi di faccine


Sarà il fatto di essere in ufficio  per qualche gg...e non in smartworking...


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sbagliato
> Sportivissima, vengo da 25 anni di sport fatto anche in modo agonistico, tuttora per me lo sport è essenziale per stare bene, e i medesimi valori e principi mi sforzo di trasmetterli a mio figlio. Il quale da quasi due anni non ha più potuto fare un cazzo, pur essendo iscritto a ben due sport, e pur avendo i corsi regolarmente e anticipatamente pagati. Quindi no nella maniera più assoluta, per me lo sport è importantissimo.  Sono stanca delle inculate, questo sì.  Di fatto sono diventata finanziatrice di palestre e di piscine. Massimo rispetto per lo sport, solidarietà ai gestori degli impianti che si sono trovati spiazzati, ma sai com'è, avanzo un po' di crediti, e francamente pagare un corso per non poterlo frequentare credo che non sia il massimo per nessuno


allora trova un accordo coi gestori.   non mi pare difficile.  d'altronde se non hai potuto usufruire dei corsi, mica è perchè loro si divertono a tenere chiuso.   se non ti vanno bene i voucher, usali come caparra per il prossimo anno.

ma in questo momento, chiedere indietro i soldi, è veramente un problema, per tutti.


----------



## Foglia (26 Luglio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora trova un accordo coi gestori.   non mi pare difficile.  d'altronde se non hai potuto usufruire dei corsi, mica è perchè loro si divertono a tenere chiuso.   se non ti vanno bene i voucher, usali come caparra per il prossimo anno.
> 
> ma in questo momento, chiedere indietro i soldi, è veramente un problema, per tutti.


Non lo so. A me hanno già chiesto il pagamento della quota annuale (un'altra quota annuale). Ed è un problema anche per me 
Se per frequentare e "azzerare" il mio credito mi chiedono altri soldi, a me non va bene (fermo restando che se dovesse andar bene al mio ex, che ha soldi da buttare e pertanto decidesse di pagare tutto, va da sé che di questioni non ne muovo  ). Diversamente stavolta prima parte il corso, poi se c'è da integrare, integro.
Diversamente ancora, visto che non hanno manco offerto i soldi, a quel punto glieli chiedo indietro. Io mica li rubo i soldi, eh.


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so. A me hanno già chiesto il pagamento della quota annuale (un'altra quota annuale). Ed è un problema anche per me
> Se per frequentare e "azzerare" il mio credito mi chiedono altri soldi, a me non va bene (fermo restando che se dovesse andar bene al mio ex, che ha soldi da buttare e pertanto decidesse di pagare tutto, va da sé che di questioni non ne muovo  ). Diversamente stavolta prima parte il corso, poi se c'è da integrare, integro.
> Diversamente ancora, visto che non hanno manco offerto i soldi, a quel punto glieli chiedo indietro. Io mica li rubo i soldi, eh.


ma andacce a parlà de persona è così complicato?


----------



## Skorpio (26 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so. A me hanno già chiesto il pagamento della quota annuale (un'altra quota annuale). Ed è un problema anche per me
> Se per frequentare e "azzerare" il mio credito mi chiedono altri soldi, a me non va bene (fermo restando che se dovesse andar bene al mio ex, che ha soldi da buttare e pertanto decidesse di pagare tutto, va da sé che di questioni non ne muovo  ). Diversamente stavolta prima parte il corso, poi se c'è da integrare, integro.
> Diversamente ancora, visto che non hanno manco offerto i soldi, a quel punto glieli chiedo indietro. Io mica li rubo i soldi, eh.


Però.. (e parlo dal punto di vista di un mero consumatore) a me pare evidente da parecchio tempo che non sono periodi questi dove è il caso di impegnarsi per molti mesi

Il mensile costa più caro del trimestrale che costa più caro dell'annuale.. e questo è un sistema non certo made in Milan, lo sa anche il gatto

Però si può anche fare il mensile.. 
Per questo particolare periodo intendo..

No?


----------



## Foglia (26 Luglio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma andacce a parlà de persona è così complicato?


Già fatto 
C'era l'istruttore (il gestore la volta che l'ho beccato è stato moooolto vago  ), il quale ha appunto anticipato la richiesta della quota annuale. Che ripeto, non vorrei più pagare. Altri 100 euro a settembre solo per "poter frequentare". Moltiplica tutto questo per gli iscritti, e vedrai cosa ne sortisce. Il gestore della piscina è invece Milanosport: vai sul sito, e forse capisci  In sostanza hanno dato voucher di default, peccato che non li si possa utilizzare. Di rimborsi manco l'ombra. Uno schifo proprio, guarda


----------



## Foglia (26 Luglio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però.. (e parlo dal punto di vista di un mero consumatore) a me pare evidente da parecchio tempo che non sono periodi questi dove è il caso di impegnarsi per molti mesi
> 
> Il mensile costa più caro del trimestrale che costa più caro dell'annuale.. e questo è un sistema non certo made in Milan, lo sa anche il gatto
> 
> ...


Ah, non dirlo a me. L'anno scorso ho fatto il .... quotidiano . Sto parlando di corsi per bambini, qui da noi li fanno annuali, comunque va da sé, finché non rientro dell'esborso, altri soldi proprio no


----------



## Skorpio (26 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah, non dirlo a me. L'anno scorso ho fatto il .... quotidiano . Sto parlando di corsi per bambini, qui da noi li fanno annuali, comunque va da sé, finché non rientro dell'esborso, altri soldi proprio no


"Qui da noi li fanno" non vale più, e non capisco come ancora ci sia chi ragiona cosi

Chi si adegua in una organizzazione elastica, resta a galla.

Chi "qui da noi si fanno così" va col culo x terra..

Anche al tennis di mio figlio dicevano "qui da noi si fa così" ma quasi nessuno ha iscritto i figli ai corsi

È anche il momento di premiare le imprese che mostrano di andare incontro alle incertezze del cliente, e ci sono queste imprese, perché è primariamente nel loro interesse, ed è anche una occasione per fare promozione

E poi ci sono quelli che "no, Sorry qui da noi si fa così"


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Già fatto
> C'era l'istruttore (il gestore la volta che l'ho beccato è stato moooolto vago  ), il quale ha appunto anticipato la richiesta della quota annuale. Che ripeto, non vorrei più pagare. Altri 100 euro a settembre solo per "poter frequentare". Moltiplica tutto questo per gli iscritti, e vedrai cosa ne sortisce. Il gestore della piscina è invece Milanosport: vai sul sito, e forse capisci  In sostanza hanno dato voucher di default, peccato che non li si possa utilizzare. Di rimborsi manco l'ombra. Uno schifo proprio, guarda


Milanosport significa Comune di Milano? nel caso, ho tutto chiaro


----------



## Foglia (26 Luglio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> "Qui da noi li fanno" non vale più, e non capisco come ancora ci sia chi ragiona cosi
> 
> Chi si adegua in una organizzazione elastica, resta a galla.
> 
> ...


Son d'accordo. A settembre vedo. O iniziano a farmi rientrare del grano, o altrimenti chiedo loro indietro i soldi. Temo che con la piascina non avrò altre strade. Con la palestra vedremo. Ma è ora di finirla, soprattutto per chi ci governa, di pensare di addossare ai privati il peso delle loro scelte. E i gestori, se vogliono, facciano finalmente casino. Han promesso loro che li inonderanno con un sacco di soldi? Che lo facciano! Io non sto manco a dire cosa ho preso, e il tutto peraltro dopo 4-5 quarantene. Facile ritrovare il lavoro così! Taccio va, che è meglio.


----------



## Foglia (26 Luglio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Milanosport significa Comune di Milano? nel caso, ho tutto chiaro


Proprio esso. Comunque non è che altrove sia stato meglio, eh. Anche piscine private frequentate dai figli di amici. Figurati che uno mi ha detto che gli hanno chiesto lo SCONTRINO per poter emettere il voucher (perché sul rimborso tutti zitti).. Come se avessero bisogno di quello, e non bastasse tessera, registrazione, eccetera. Questo una piscina privata. Tanto per dire. Il mio amico lo scontrino non lo ha più, doppia inculata! Che si fa davanti a queste cose? Si va dal giudice , capisco la comprensione per tutti, ma a tutto c'è limite. Comunque abbiamo ricevuto troppe fregature, gran parte dei genitori che frequentano la palestra di mio figlio la pensa come me. Vale a dire un'altra quota annuale anche no grazie.  Vedremo che diranno, a settembre faccio un altro tentativo.  Mi spiacerebbe pure andar per altre vie (perché sono anche persone gentili) ma io non ho mica colpe per quanto successo.


----------



## Vera (26 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Proprio esso. Comunque non è che altrove sia stato meglio, eh. Anche piscine private frequentate dai figli di amici. Figurati che uno mi ha detto che gli hanno chiesto lo SCONTRINO per poter emettere il voucher (perché sul rimborso tutti zitti).. Come se avessero bisogno di quello, e non bastasse tessera, registrazione, eccetera. Questo una piscina privata. Tanto per dire. Il mio amico lo scontrino non lo ha più, doppia inculata! Che si fa davanti a queste cose? Si va dal giudice , capisco la comprensione per tutti, ma a tutto c'è limite. Comunque abbiamo ricevuto troppe fregature, gran parte dei genitori che frequentano la palestra di mio figlio la pensa come me. Vale a dire un'altra quota annuale anche no grazie.  Vedremo che diranno, a settembre faccio un altro tentativo.  Mi spiacerebbe pure andar per altre vie (perché sono anche persone gentili) ma io non ho mica colpe per quanto successo.


La ricevuta dovrebbe averla, anche perché serve per detrarre la spesa nella dichiarazione dei redditi.


----------



## Foglia (26 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> La ricevuta dovrebbe averla, anche perché serve per detrarre la spesa nella dichiarazione dei redditi.


L'ha persa. Poi non so se occorra, essendo lui un dipendente.  Comunque questo benedetto scontrino non lo trova più, e quindi non gli hanno dato nemmeno il voucher. Ovviamente il figlio entrava in piscina, era tesserato, risultava nei database del gestore, e tutto.


----------



## Vera (26 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'ha persa. Poi non so se occorra, essendo lui un dipendente.  Comunque questo benedetto scontrino non lo trova più, e quindi non gli hanno dato nemmeno il voucher. Ovviamente il figlio entrava in piscina, era tesserato, risultava nei database del gestore, e tutto.


Purtroppo, come dice il decreto, la richiesta di rimborso deve essere presentata allegando la ricevuta del pagamento o prova del versamento.


----------



## Foglia (27 Luglio 2021)

Il decreto (chissà perchè, eh ) è stato vago. Anzitutto dicendo (la prendo più in generale) che gli esercenti "possono" emettere un voucher in luogo del rimborso in denaro. E a quanto mi consta son già partiti problemi in ordine a quel "possono". Dubito comunque che sia una facoltà per così dire unilaterale (i gestori però sovente l'hanno interpretata così, ben guardandosi dal rappresentare al cliente l'alternativa costituita dal rimborso). Peraltro il decreto stesso qualifica la fattispecie come un caso di cui all'art. 1463 cod.civ., vale a dire come  sopravvenuta impossibilità della prestazione. In questi casi, il gestore a mente della norma "_non può chiedere la controprestazione, e deve restituire quella che abbia già ricevuta, secondo le norme relative alla ripetizione dell'indebito_".

Per quel che riguarda la richiesta di rimborso del mio amico, anzitutto lui aveva chiesto il voucher (ora si è incarognito, ma vabbé), ma è evidente la totale mala fede della piscina. Perché "la prova" è nel fatto stesso che il figlio risultasse iscritto, frequentante il corso (per l'inezia del tempo in cui ha potuto), e sicuramente comunque nella contabilità dell'esercente il versamento risulta  . Che poi lui abbia perso "lo scontrino" ok.

In ogni caso stan facendo porcherie una dietro l'altra, sicuramente marciando sulla scarsa (volutamente scarsa) chiarezza del decreto.
Anche per la mia esperienza: il rimborso non lo proponi? Ok, cioé anche no, ma vabbé , valuterò per venirti incontro di accettare il voucher, ma almeno la decenza di non richiedere ulteriori quote ci vuole. Non sto dicendo di "regalare" le lezioni per completare l'anno eh, se si potesse. Intanto, mi fai andare in pari, poi se voglio continuare per la differenza, pagherò la differenza (anche la quota associativa in surplus, certamente, però per l'appunto frazionata, non un anno, ma al limite un paio di mesi o quel che è che sarà la differenza). Ma prima parte il corso e non voglio nemmeno sentir parlare di cacciar fuori altri soldi. Pure perché non è affatto scontato, purtroppo, che in autunno non chiudano nuovamente la baracca. Auguriamoci di no, ma il rischio di pagare ed essere per l'ennesima volta i finanziatori gabbati poi non frequentanti direi che esiste.


----------



## Vera (27 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il decreto (chissà perchè, eh ) è stato vago. Anzitutto dicendo (la prendo più in generale) che gli esercenti "possono" emettere un voucher in luogo del rimborso in denaro. E a quanto mi consta son già partiti problemi in ordine a quel "possono". Dubito comunque che sia una facoltà per così dire unilaterale (i gestori però sovente l'hanno interpretata così, ben guardandosi dal rappresentare al cliente l'alternativa costituita dal rimborso). Peraltro il decreto stesso qualifica la fattispecie come un caso di cui all'art. 1463 cod.civ., vale a dire come  sopravvenuta impossibilità della prestazione. In questi casi, il gestore a mente della norma "_non può chiedere la controprestazione, e deve restituire quella che abbia già ricevuta, secondo le norme relative alla ripetizione dell'indebito_".
> 
> Per quel che riguarda la richiesta di rimborso del mio amico, anzitutto lui aveva chiesto il voucher (ora si è incarognito, ma vabbé), ma è evidente la totale mala fede della piscina. Perché "la prova" è nel fatto stesso che il figlio risultasse iscritto, frequentante il corso (per l'inezia del tempo in cui ha potuto), e sicuramente comunque nella contabilità dell'esercente il versamento risulta  . Che poi lui abbia perso "lo scontrino" ok.
> 
> ...


Sai benissimo che la quota di iscrizione comprende la polizza assicurativa.
Comunque ti auguro di trovare un punto di incontro


----------



## Foglia (27 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Sai benissimo che la quota di iscrizione comprende *la polizza assicurativa*.
> Comunque ti auguro di trovare un punto di incontro


Anche per la polizza assicurativa vale il discorso normativo dell'impossibilità della prestazione  O in alternativa quello della sospensione (che si rifà comunque al medesimo principio). Non posso certamente pagare io l'eventuale inerzia del gestore nel bussare alla porta dell'assicurazione e farglielo presente.
Vedremo, dai, spero anch'io, l'ultima roba che voglio è far loro grane, però è utile capire la posizione di tutti 
Alla base di questo discorso sta la malizia di chi ci governa. Perciò non mi fido molto nemmeno di tutte queste corse e rincorse ai vaccini, ma ovviamente è e rimane il mio pensiero e non pretendo certo che venga condiviso


----------



## Skorpio (10 Ottobre 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> e poi in molti stati non stanno vaccinando,  vedi Russia, Bielorussia ecc..., e fanno vita quasi normale.


A me mi sa che ora passano "alla cassa" a pagarla quella vita normale e quella non vaccinazione

in Russia più di 800 morti al giorno da 7 giorni con tendenza all'aumento.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Ottobre 2021)

Nella mia azienda (privata e non statale) la RSU sta organizzando uno sciopero perché il datore di lavoro non vuole contribuire alla spesa che il dipendente contrario al vaccino dovra sostenere per fare un tampone ogni 72 ore.

Ridicoli.


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2021)

ce ne saranno parecchie di queste situazioni


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Dovrebbero semplicemente togliere in questo caso il diritto allo sciopero....
E che cazz!!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Perché se il datore di lavoro paga di tasca proprio il tampone a chi non è vaccininato i dipendenti vaccinati dovrebbero riceve in busta paga lo stesso importo...
Almeno così...costiamo la stessa cifra all azienda


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Ottobre 2021)

sinceramente non comprendo questa richiesta dei miei colleghi.
la mia e’ una azienda privata, non capisco Perché l’imprenditore debba sobbarcarsi l’onere economico derivante da una scelta personale e non consigliata dalle autorità sanitarie.

io li Licenzierei tutti, altro che diritto allo sciopero.


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> sinceramente non comprendo questa richiesta dei miei colleghi.
> la mia e’ una azienda privata, non capisco Perché l’imprenditore debba sobbarcarsi l’onere economico derivante da una scelta personale e non consigliata dalle autorità sanitarie.
> 
> io li Licenzierei tutti, altro che diritto allo sciopero.


calma.  1-i sindacati non potrebbero non intervenire e 2-non tutte le posizioni in un'azienda sono facilmente sostituibili, specialmente nelle PPMI quindi a volte si gioca su questo.

in ogni caso, non c'è il personale per fare poi tutti i controlli e questo è notorio


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> calma.  1-i sindacati non potrebbero non intervenire e 2-non tutte le posizioni in un'azienda sono facilmente sostituibili, specialmente nelle PPMI quindi a volte si gioca su questo.
> 
> in ogni caso, non c'è il personale per fare poi tutti i controlli e questo è notorio


Da noi si.
Hanno incaricato alcuni dipendenti, chiedendolo ovviamente, di farli. mi hanno fatto scaricare la app verifica c19 ed io per la mia parte, farò quanto richiesto.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Nella mia azienda (privata e non statale) la RSU sta organizzando uno sciopero perché il datore di lavoro non vuole contribuire alla spesa che il dipendente contrario al vaccino dovra sostenere per fare un tampone ogni 72 ore.
> 
> Ridicoli.


dipende quanto è la paga base.
ci sta invece.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> dipende quanto è la paga base.
> ci sta invece.


Diciamo che l’azienda in cui lavoro, nel suo settore, è abbastanza famosa per gli stipendi medi che alzano la media.
Il tema non è la paga base.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Diciamo che l’azienda in cui lavoro, nel suo settore, è abbastanza famosa per gli stipendi medi che alzano la media.
> Il tema non è la paga base.


Al di là della paga e’ proprio il principio che boccio.
Il datore di lavoro si sta adeguando ad Imposizioni del cdm, mica si è inventato di sana pianta di dover chiedere il GP ai dipendenti. Non vedo perché debba pagare i tamponi A chi non vuole vaccinarsi.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Diciamo che l’azienda in cui lavoro, nel suo settore, è abbastanza famosa per gli stipendi medi che alzano la media.
> Il tema non è la paga base.


Invece sì. Guarda la riassumo per punti pure a prova di imbecille, che tanto di coglioni che leggono e non scrivono ce ne stanno tanti, non ti credere:


L'obbligo vaccinale in italia è sottoposto a riserva di legge statale. Il che vuol dire che lo stato può tranquillamente obbligare le persone a vaccinarsi, eliminare i tamponi e pure stabilire le regole di ingaggio e le priorità. Però deve farlo con legge ordinaria.
Questo comporta che fino al momento in cui i nostri cari politici decideremo di metterci la faccia, chissà che non succeda velocemente dopo le amministrative, in italia devi garantire pari diritti, ivi incluso l'accesso al lavoro sia a chi si vaccina che a chi non lo fa.
Io che sono un novax coi soldi spendo, conti alla mano, un paio di 100 euro al mese per avere la copertura. La mattina caffè, giornale e tampone. Manco me ne accorgo e quindi i miei diritti non è che sono particolarmente lesi.
Lo stesso discorso non puoi farlo per chi magari guadagna €700 al mese.
Senza contare il fatto, e te lo dico da datore di lavoro, che per un'azienda qualunque, non solo mettere un presidio all'entrata aziendale costa due soldi ed è integralmente deducibile, ma ci prendi pure gli incentivi.
Croce rossa ha fatto una convenzione con una grossa azienda mia cliente, hanno messo il gazebo all'entrata che fai tamponi gratis a tutti quanti un giorno sì e un giorno no tanto è una farmaceutica che lavora a ciclo continuo per cui non hanno la chiusura domenicale, e paga tutto l'azienda. Che poi recupera.
E lo stato è obbligato ad assicurare il recupero proprio perché non c'è obbligo vaccinale. Quindi i sindacalisti, per quanto mi stanno sul cazzo hanno pienamente ragione.
E sono dichiaratamente fascista io, eh...


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Ottobre 2021)

Lo stipendio minimo da noi sta sui 2500.
Minimo. 
Non 700.


----------



## 7up (10 Ottobre 2021)

Ma vaccinatevi e non scassate la minkia.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Lo stipendio minimo da noi sta sui 2500.
> Minimo.
> Non 700.


E allora non rompessero la fava.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Ma vaccinatevi e non scassate la minkia.


Ognuno decide per sé.


----------



## 7up (10 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ognuno decide per sé.


Ognuno...il 20% in Italia decide per se... fottendosene degli altri.
Armiamoci e partite.


----------



## ivanl (11 Ottobre 2021)

Anche da noi qualche novax è andato dai sindacati a lamentarsi perchè l'azienda dovrebbe pagare i tamponi; li hanno cortesemente mandati a girare, giustamente.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Ottobre 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> Anche da noi qualche novax è andato dai sindacati a lamentarsi perchè l'azienda dovrebbe pagare i tamponi; li hanno cortesemente mandati a girare, giustamente.


Non Comprendo perché un privato imprenditore si debba far carico del costo di una scelta individuale.
Del resto il privato imprenditore sta applicando regole che a sua volta gli sono state imposte.
Mica si è inventato lui di far entrare solo quelli con GP. 
Sono solo rotture di palle in più, anche perché l’avere il GP non vuol mica dire non essere infettivi.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Ognuno...il 20% in Italia decide per se... fottendosene degli altri.
> Armiamoci e partite.


quando intendi fottendosene degli altri, cosa intendi?


----------



## danny (11 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Perché se il datore di lavoro paga di tasca proprio il tampone a chi non è vaccininato i dipendenti vaccinati dovrebbero riceve in busta paga lo stesso importo...
> Almeno così...costiamo la stessa cifra all azienda


In un'azienda gli stipendi non sono mai tutti uguali. 
Le spese per sicurezza salute (visite comprese) sono sempre state a carico aziendale (giusto o no che sia è così).


----------



## danny (11 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Lo stipendio minimo da noi sta sui 2500.
> Minimo.
> Non 700.


Minkia. Netti?
Non avete quindi operai, addetti alle pulizie, segretari?
Gli stipendi minimi in circolazione ormai sono al di sotto dei 1000, siete una realtà fortunata.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> In un'azienda gli stipendi non sono mai tutti uguali.
> Le spese per sicurezza salute (visite comprese) sono sempre state a carico aziendale (giusto o no che sia è così).


Certo... è una scelta non vaccinarsi ma lo è anche vaccinarsi..se il datore paga al tizio non vaccinato è giusto che dia ai vaccinati l importo speso per il tampone in quanto il vaccinato costerà cmq meno al datore di lavoro in caso di malattia (ok è pagata dall' Inps ma il fatto di non lavorare perché malato all azienda cmq comporta una perdita di lavoro non svolto...)


----------



## danny (11 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo... è una scelta non vaccinarsi ma lo è anche vaccinarsi..se il datore paga al tizio non vaccinato è giusto che dia ai vaccinati l importo speso per il tampone in quanto il vaccinato costerà cmq meno al datore di lavoro in caso di malattia (ok è pagata dall' Inps ma il fatto di non lavorare perché malato all azienda cmq comporta una perdita di lavoro non svolto...)


Credo abbia risposto in merito esaurientemente Arcistufo. 
In ogni caso i tamponi non costituiscono benefits o parte dello stipendio, per cui il discorso non sta in piedi. 
Eventuali rivendicazioni salariali dovrebbero essere discusse esclusivamente in sede aziendale,  pertanto.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Minkia. Netti?
> Non avete quindi operai, addetti alle pulizie, segretari?
> Gli stipendi minimi in circolazione ormai sono al di sotto dei 1000, siete una realtà fortunata.


gli Operai guadagnano la cifra indicata netta. 
i fatturati sono in compressione per via di decisioni politiche discutibili.
tuttavia la situazione attuale è questa. 
di questo passo nell’arco di dieci anni, una raalta che a livello mondiale conta circa 50.000 addetti, sparirà.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Ognuno...il 20% in Italia decide per se... fottendosene degli altri.
> Armiamoci e partite.


Cazzata. Se vuoi vaccinarti vaccinati, se fai parte di quello zerovirgola di catorci che non-si-può-vaccinare-ma-vorrebbe per cui è obbligato ad affidarsi all'immunitá di gregge, te la rischi e non rompi il cazzo.
Pensa a quelli con le malattie rare a cui hanno tagliato i fondi per la ricerca per comprare i vaccini.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> In un'azienda gli stipendi non sono mai tutti uguali.
> Le spese per sicurezza salute (visite comprese) sono sempre state a carico aziendale (giusto o no che sia è così).


In questo caso, le spese per la sicurezza salute a carico del datore di lavoro sono evitabili vaccinandosi.


----------



## feather (12 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ognuno decide per sé.


Non su un vaccino, è una scelta che va a impattare tutti. Non stai scegliendo il colore della macchina..


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Non su un vaccino, è una scelta che va a impattare tutti. Non stai scegliendo il colore della macchina..


Altra cazzata. L'impatto del non vaccinato sul vaccinato é zero.
E se il non vaccinato impatta su altri non vaccinati, al vaccinato che je frega?
Ripeto, non stiamo parlando dello Zimbabwe. In Germania vai dove ti pare. Tornato da Monaco ieri. 
Il tampone l'ho rifatto in aeroporto a Fiumicino.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Altra cazzata. L'impatto del non vaccinato sul vaccinato é zero.
> E se il non vaccinato impatta su altri non vaccinati, al vaccinato che je frega?
> Ripeto, non stiamo parlando dello Zimbabwe. In Germania vai dove ti pare. Tornato da Monaco ieri.
> Il tampone l'ho rifatto in aeroporto a Fiumicino.


Al limite possiamo dire che il vaccino preserva un po’ di più dalle ospedalizzazioni gravi, come tutti i TG e medici (anche non virologi) oggi ci raccontano. Mio fratello che lavora in un ospedale soprannominato covid, dice che le attuali terapie intensive sono di persone non vaccinate e sono circa un decimo di quelle che avevano lo stesso mese dello scorso anno. Poi magari è un caso, anzi per i no vax sarà sicuramente un caso.
Tuttavia, che piaccia o non piaccia questo è.
Naturalmente non parlo del centro polispecialistico di Robecco d’Olio, ma di uno dei principali ospedali pubblici di Milano città.


----------



## Foglia (12 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Invece sì. Guarda la riassumo per punti pure a prova di imbecille, che tanto di coglioni che leggono e non scrivono ce ne stanno tanti, non ti credere:
> 
> 
> L'obbligo vaccinale in italia è sottoposto a riserva di legge statale. Il che vuol dire che lo stato può tranquillamente obbligare le persone a vaccinarsi, eliminare i tamponi e pure stabilire le regole di ingaggio e le priorità. Però deve farlo con legge ordinaria.
> ...


Non sono fascista ma sono sostanzialmente d'accordo con il tuo pensiero 
Piccola postilla: tutti questi obblighi sono stati promulgati (si fa per dire) in via temporanea e di emergenza. In una situazione dove, cioè, vale tutto e il contrario di tutto. Sei sicuro che lo Stato (che ha imposto sul datore un mero obbligo di vigilanza e controllo) sarebbe tenuto a rimborsare i costi per i tamponi? Parlo in un contesto e in un periodo anticostituzionale per eccellenza, in cui è fatto obbligo al lavoratore di essere munito di green pass, e al datore di vigilare sull'adempimento a tale obbligo, e nulla più. Io credo che, in assenza di qualsivoglia specifica a livello normativo, semplicemente gli imprenditori si adeguino a quella che è una rogna (e una perdita di tempo e di risorse) comunque anche per loro. Ma che non si sbilancino, per così dire, a far credito allo Stato per una cosa su cui (come ben fai notare) lo Stato stesso si rifiuta di legiferare in senso tecnico.

L'obiettivo secondo me è molto chiaro, ed è quello (che più volte ho ripetuto) di coartare alla vaccinazione un numero più alto di persone possibili mediante sistemi la cui incostituzionalità (che è palese) si giustifica solo nella prospettiva dello stato di emergenza (che dura da due anni, ma vabbé). E siccome i tempi stringono e il 31 dicembre è alle porte, alè che ogni misura è buona e sul dopo ci penserà (as usual) dopo, magari reimpastando il governo, o con dimissioni anticipate. Insomma i soliti giochetti del "ma non c'eravamo noi" 
Sicché, gli imprenditori ci pensano bene.... O mi perdo qualche norma in base a cui i tamponi dovranno necessariamente passare tra le spese integralmente rimborsabili? Domando 
Anche perché non so da te, ma all'asilo di mio figlio l'anno scorso (e pure quest'anno se non vado errata, a titolo di una tantum sulla retta) hanno chiesto integrazioni per dotarsi delle misure che rientrano tra quelle di sicurezza espressamente a carico (vabbé, non del datore, ma credo poco cambi) dell'istituto scolastico. Dici che se le possono scaricare, e che pertanto ci dovranno indietro soldi?


----------



## feather (12 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Altra cazzata. L'impatto del non vaccinato sul vaccinato é zero.
> E se il non vaccinato impatta su altri non vaccinati, al vaccinato che je frega?
> Ripeto, non stiamo parlando dello Zimbabwe. In Germania vai dove ti pare. Tornato da Monaco ieri.
> Il tampone l'ho rifatto in aeroporto a Fiumicino.


Ma mica direttamente, ma se io sto male e ho bisogno della TI che però è già piena di stronzi e io schiatto ecco che hai influenzato, negativamente, la mia vita di vaccinato


----------



## perplesso (12 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ma mica direttamente, ma se io sto male e ho bisogno della TI che però è già piena di stronzi e io schiatto ecco che hai influenzato, negativamente, la mia vita di vaccinato


vero è che il concetto potresti estenderlo ad alcolisti, tossici, gente che corre troppo in moto o auto.   il concetto di dittatura sanitaria nasce da questo.


----------



## feather (12 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> vero è che il concetto potresti estenderlo ad alcolisti, tossici, gente che corre troppo in moto o auto.   il concetto di dittatura sanitaria nasce da questo.


Certo, e in linea di principio sarebbe da fare, ma poi la cosa si complica di parecchio. Smettere di fumare o bere coinvolge dipendenze anche fisiche che variano da individuo a individuo, storie individuali di trascorsi, ecc. Quanto corri in macchina dipende da millemila fattori, quanti anni hai (e quindi i riflessi che hai), se hai esperienza o meno, la situazione, ecc..
Mentre il non vaccinarsi non ha nessuna delle suddette considerazioni, a meno che tu non abbia comprovate condizioni mediche che te lo rendono sconsigliabile, è solo smisurata arroganza di pensare di saperne più degli esperti


----------



## Skorpio (12 Ottobre 2021)

Non è che per caso in Germania sono tanto bravi al punto che stanno seriamente pensando di iniziare a copiarci?









						Germania: stop alla gratuità, tamponi a pagamento per i non vaccinati
					

Berlino vuole accelerare la somministrazione del vaccino: un terzo della popolazione non è protetta dal Covid-19




					www.tgcom24.mediaset.it


----------



## void (12 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ma mica direttamente, ma se io sto male e ho bisogno della TI che però è già piena di stronzi e io schiatto ecco che hai influenzato, negativamente, la mia vita di vaccinato


Ma perchè mai tu vaccinato dovresti aver bisogno della TI?


----------



## Vera (12 Ottobre 2021)

void ha detto:


> Ma perchè mai tu vaccinato dovresti aver bisogno della TI?


Non esiste mica solo il Covid.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non esiste mica solo il Covid.


Esatto!!!


----------



## void (12 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non esiste mica solo il Covid.


Vero, ma vero anche per i non vaccinati


----------



## feather (12 Ottobre 2021)

void ha detto:


> Ma perchè mai tu vaccinato dovresti aver bisogno della TI?


Perché da vaccinato non posso finire sotto un autobus?


----------



## Vera (12 Ottobre 2021)

void ha detto:


> Vero, ma vero anche per i non vaccinati


Ai ricoveri in TI per cause di malattia, incidenti ecc, aggiungici quelli malati di Covid non vaccinati.


----------



## perplesso (12 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Certo, e in linea di principio sarebbe da fare, ma poi la cosa si complica di parecchio. Smettere di fumare o bere coinvolge dipendenze anche fisiche che variano da individuo a individuo, storie individuali di trascorsi, ecc. Quanto corri in macchina dipende da millemila fattori, quanti anni hai (e quindi i riflessi che hai), se hai esperienza o meno, la situazione, ecc..
> Mentre il non vaccinarsi non ha nessuna delle suddette considerazioni, a meno che tu non abbia comprovate condizioni mediche che te lo rendono sconsigliabile, è solo smisurata arroganza di pensare di saperne più degli esperti


per ora sappiamo che chi ha problemi di coagulazione, dovrebbe approfondire la cosa prima di vaccinarsi


----------



## Vera (12 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> per ora sappiamo che chi ha problemi di coagulazione, dovrebbe approfondire la cosa prima di vaccinarsi


Questo chi lo ha detto?


----------



## perplesso (12 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Questo chi lo ha detto?


seguivo i casi più frequenti di segnalazioni all'AIFA.


----------



## void (12 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Perché da vaccinato non posso finire sotto un autobus?


ci puoi finire anche da non vaccinato


Vera ha detto:


> Ai ricoveri in TI per cause di malattia, incidenti ecc, aggiungici quelli malati di Covid non vaccinati.


Ancora vero, però continuo a non vedere dove è la discriminazione.


----------



## perplesso (12 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Perché da vaccinato non posso finire sotto un autobus?


possono anche spararti se è per questo.  ma al momento il problema delle TI pare sotto controllo almeno qui da noi


----------



## Vera (12 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> seguivo i casi più frequenti di segnalazioni all'AIFA.


Tu hai detto "per ora sappiamo". Io, da ignorante, non ho sentito niente in merito.


----------



## perplesso (12 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Tu hai detto "per ora sappiamo". Io, da ignorante, non ho sentito niente in merito.


plurale maiestatis.   non è mica una roba che va contro i vaccini, solo una normale precauzione per chi potrebbe incorrere in qualche reazione avversa.

ovviamente non tiene conto di monete che restano attaccate al braccio o microchip che ti inducono a spendere sotto natale


----------



## Vera (12 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> plurale maiestatis.   non è mica una roba che va contro i vaccini, solo una normale precauzione per chi potrebbe incorrere in qualche reazione avversa.
> 
> ovviamente non tiene conto di monete che restano attaccate al braccio o microchip che ti inducono a spendere sotto natale


Ho capito che il plurale maiestatis. Resta però che di comunicazioni non ne ho sentite nè lette.


----------



## Vera (12 Ottobre 2021)

void ha detto:


> Ancora vero, però continuo a non vedere dove è la discriminazione.


Allora ci rinuncio


----------



## perplesso (12 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho capito che il plurale maiestatis. Resta però che di comunicazioni non ne ho sentite nè lette.


Io si. Come del fatto che almeno qui e non so dirti il motivo preciso,  pare che ci siano meno volontari vaccinatori


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ma mica direttamente, ma se io sto male e ho bisogno della TI che però è già piena di stronzi e io schiatto ecco che hai influenzato, negativamente, la mia vita di vaccinato


La terapia intensiva è ai livelli normali. Scorso lockdown abbiamo già pareggiato i conti. Per cui sto discorso non sta in piedi



feather ha detto:


> Perché da vaccinato non posso finire sotto un autobus?


Allora facciamo la guerra a tutti i chiattoni perché allungano la coda dei trapianti di cuore  
Ai fumatori perché intasano i reparti oncologici (e rompono il cazzo, a me personalmente almeno, parecchio)
A chi corre in moto perché poi si fa male e pesa sul ssn
E così via.

La verità é che agli italiani serve sempre qualche argomento divisivo su cui tifare.
Così voi borghesi piccoli piccoli potete darvi un tono riempiendo le vostre vuote vite del cazzo in cui non decidete nulla al di fuori di un metro quadro con la pensosa austerità di chi si occupa di grandi questioni, con saldamente in mano la barra del timone.
Mentre in mano avete altro 



Foglia ha detto:


> Dici che se le possono scaricare, e che pertanto ci dovranno indietro soldi?


Ci stiamo lavorando 



Pincopallista ha detto:


> Al limite possiamo dire che il vaccino preserva un po’ di più dalle ospedalizzazioni gravi, come tutti i TG e medici (anche non virologi) oggi ci raccontano. Mio fratello che lavora in un ospedale soprannominato covid, dice che le attuali terapie intensive sono di persone non vaccinate e sono circa un decimo di quelle che avevano lo stesso mese dello scorso anno. Poi magari è un caso, anzi per i no vax sarà sicuramente un caso.
> Tuttavia, che piaccia o non piaccia questo è.
> Naturalmente non parlo del centro polispecialistico di Robecco d’Olio, ma di uno dei principali ospedali pubblici di Milano città.


 Sì ma questo discorso è una stronzata. Nel momento in cui siamo lontani dalla saturazione dei posti di terapia intensiva, fare il paragone tra i posti occupati dai vaccinati e quelli occupati dai non vaccinati, serve soltanto a buttare benzina sul fuoco.
Il punto è che se c'è spazio per tutti, chi paga le tasse ha diritto *perché paga le tasse e non perché è vaccinato, *ad avere l'assistenza sanitaria obbligatoria. Perché è un diritto costituzionalmente garantito. Esattamente come un cardiopatico obeso perennemente abbracciato al bancone della pasticceria ha diritto a un trapianto di cuore pure se se l'è cercata.
Oppure, grattandosi i coglioni perché è una passione che abbiamo in comune, il motociclista ha diritto alla carrozzella anche se spesso e volentieri se la cerca...



Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è che per caso in Germania sono tanto bravi al punto che stanno seriamente pensando di iniziare a copiarci?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


È un discorso di diritto. In Germania hanno detto chiaramente che è un diritto del cittadino tedesco decidere cosa cazzo fare con il proprio corpo. In Italia dove formalmente è la stessa cosa, stanno cercando di fregare il prossimo obbligandolo a vaccinarsi con sta storia del Green pass


----------



## Skorpio (12 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> È un discorso di diritto. In Germania hanno detto chiaramente che è un diritto del cittadino tedesco decidere cosa cazzo fare con il proprio corpo. In Italia dove formalmente è la stessa cosa, stanno cercando di fregare il prossimo obbligandolo a vaccinarsi con sta storia del Green pass


Leggendo l'articolo sembra (secondo l'articolo) che la manovra sia quella identica anche in Germania, cioè  "incentivare " alla vaccinazione ttraverso il denaro da sganciare (costo tampone)

Poi.. si sa, si parte sempre lenti, e poi strada facendo magari si cresce .

Intanto studiano quel che accade qui,  e poi magari.. chissà..


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2021)

86 pagine...si sono vaccinati tutti.


----------



## Vera (12 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 86 pagine...si sono vaccinati tutti.


86 pagine e le palle ormai si sono tritate.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> 86 pagine e le palle ormai si sono tritate.


Pure le ovaie


----------



## 7up (13 Ottobre 2021)

Che palle con questi fumatori, prima del Covid possiamo dire che era anbastanza gestibile tutto, tranne forse in certe regioni.
Dopo...con l'emergenza, pazienti oncologici, cardiopatici, immunodepressi, faticano a curarsi, anche solo una visita di controllo viene rimandata di parecchi mesi.
Qualche mese fa' è morta una mia amica perché dopo  un mal di pancia è stata rispedita a casa da 2 ospedali.
E quando è stata finalmente ricoverata l'anno lasciata sola in reparto ed è morta li da sola come un cane.
Quando ho sentito i famigliari eravamo tutti d'accordo col fatto che se qualcuno di loro fosse rimasto li con lei la notte, (impossibile con il covid) probabilmente avrebbero avvertito il personale sanitario ad intervenire.
E non è l'unica persona di cui ho ricordi simili.
Chi non vive sulla propria pelle certe situazioni fatica a capire.


----------



## 7up (13 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> quando intendi fottendosene degli altri, cosa intendi?


Intendo che capisco cosa significa non poter fare anche solo una visita di controllo perché gli ospedali sono saturi, e capisco da persona che assume farmaci salvavita da 4 anni (5 farmaci al giorno più altri integratori per sopperire agli effetti collaterali degli stessi farmaci).
Sono contro greenpass, il vaccino lo fatto su consiglio dei miei specialisti, già mi girano i coglioni se ci sarà una 3 dose che credi.
Ma ti assicuro che gli effetti di certi farmaci....altroché vaccino.


----------



## 7up (13 Ottobre 2021)

Aggiungo che conosco molto bene la sanità e certe sue dinamiche, ho parenti, amici con ruoli importanti in certi settori sanitari, sono venuto a conoscenza di parecchie cose al riguardo.
E soprattutto i medici,  iniziano a starmi fortemente sui coglioni.
Caste chiuse di merda spesso senza meritocrazia e privileggiati.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Che palle con questi fumatori, prima del Covid possiamo dire che era anbastanza gestibile tutto, tranne forse in certe regioni.
> Dopo...con l'emergenza, pazienti oncologici, cardiopatici, immunodepressi, faticano a curarsi, anche solo una visita di controllo viene rimandata di parecchi mesi.
> Qualche mese fa' è morta una mia amica perché dopo  un mal di pancia è stata rispedita a casa da 2 ospedali.
> E quando è stata finalmente ricoverata l'anno lasciata sola in reparto ed è morta li da sola come un cane.
> ...


Era a filo, non gestibile. Solo che non se ne parlava. Non se ne parla neppure ora. Si parla del Covid.
Qualsiasi cosa non funzioni nell'organizzazione di un'azienda sanitaria è il Covid adesso.
Ci sono anche degli infermieri di notte nei reparti, se escono dalla guardiola....


----------



## Marjanna (13 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Intendo che capisco cosa significa non poter fare anche solo una visita di controllo perché gli ospedali sono saturi, e capisco da persona che assume farmaci salvavita da 4 anni (5 farmaci al giorno più altri integratori per sopperire agli effetti collaterali degli stessi farmaci).
> Sono contro greenpass, il vaccino lo fatto su consiglio dei miei specialisti, già mi girano i coglioni se ci sarà una 3 dose che credi.
> Ma ti assicuro che gli effetti di certi farmaci....altroché vaccino.


Quanti anni hai? Se posso chiedere.


----------



## 7up (13 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Era a filo, non gestibile. Solo che non se ne parlava. Non se ne parla neppure ora. Si parla del Covid.
> Qualsiasi cosa non funzioni nell'organizzazione di un'azienda sanitaria è il Covid adesso.
> Ci sono anche degli infermieri di notte nei reparti, se escono dalla guardiola....


Certo gli infermieri hanno fatto turni massacranti a volte, senza poter andare al gabinetto perché troppo problematico togliersi e rimettersi, tuta, guanti, calzari, ecc.
Conosco benissimo queste cose.
Sono stati i primi vaccinati, spesso avvertiti il giorno prima .


----------



## 7up (13 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai? Se posso chiedere.


Sono giovane dai 51 anni, vaccinato, fumatore e mi piace bere.
Ma che vuoi che siano 10anni in più o in meno...mi sembra ieri quando avevo 20anni.
Se ti racconto cosa mi è successo non ci credi, come da solo sono andato al pronto soccorso, un infermiere mio amico mi ha preso sbattuto su una barella e fatto i primi accertamenti. E quanti come me che conosco che conoscete. E c'è gente che si spaventa per un vaccino ma perfavore. Per altro si dovrebbero spaventare.


----------



## feather (13 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema delle TI pare sotto controllo





Arcistufo ha detto:


> La terapia intensiva è ai livelli normali


C'entrarà mica il fatto che la maggioranza si è vaccinata?



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui siamo lontani dalla saturazione dei posti di terapia intensiva, fare il paragone tra i posti occupati dai vaccinati e quelli occupati dai non vaccinati, serve soltanto a buttare benzina sul fuoco.


Fosse per gente come te invece sarebbero prese molto peggio e io che mi sono vaccinato poi non posso ricevere un trattamento per cui ho pagato le tasse perché tu stai intasando gli ospedali convinto che Bill Gates ti vuole iniettare i microchip..
Chiamala buttare benzina sul fuoco ma permetterai che le balle mi girano.

Ma poi tu scusa, cosa proporresti? Liberi tutti e vediamo se gli ospedali tengono botta?


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Aggiungo che conosco molto bene la sanità e certe sue dinamiche, ho parenti, amici con ruoli importanti in certi settori sanitari, sono venuto a conoscenza di parecchie cose al riguardo.
> E soprattutto i medici,  iniziano a starmi fortemente sui coglioni.
> Caste chiuse di merda spesso senza meritocrazia e privileggiati.


Guarda cosa sta venendo fuori su Galli….speriamo non sia tutto vero….


----------



## perplesso (13 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> C'entrarà mica il fatto che la maggioranza si è vaccinata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non avendo la controprova, diciamo di sì.   ma è altrettanto vero che una terza dose sarà necessaria per tutti anche se ancora lo negano


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Leggendo l'articolo sembra (secondo l'articolo) che la manovra sia quella identica anche in Germania, cioè  "incentivare " alla vaccinazione ttraverso il denaro da sganciare (costo tampone)
> 
> Poi.. si sa, si parte sempre lenti, e poi strada facendo magari si cresce .
> 
> Intanto studiano quel che accade qui,  e poi magari.. chissà..





feather ha detto:


> C'entrarà mica il fatto che la maggioranza si è vaccinata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vax obbligatoria per over 65 e soggetti a rischio, ovviamente. Gli altri liberi di ammalarsi e guarire a casa. Ricoveri solo se necessario.

E non fermi economia. Che per caso vi siete già accorti che benzina ed elettricità sono rincarate?
Ringraziate gli psicopatici che hanno preteso il ricovero pure quando erano asintomatici.

È il prezzo della paura.

Venendo a me (il mio argomento preferito), ma cazzo c'entra Bill Gates?  
Io non mi sono vaccinato perché ho già avuto il covid. Tra l'altro nemmeno in forma asintomatica, mi sono passato due settimane brutte quando ancora i vaccini non esistevano proprio.

Fu pure una bella botta alla mia autostima, visto che non mi ammalo mai. Mi sentii vulnerabile e fu una bruttissima sensazione

Ho 45 anni, sano come un pesce e delle varianti me ne sbatto il cazzo, se mi riammalo riguarisco e me ne fotto della psicosi collettiva.
E guarda caso passo la vita in mezzo alla gente: riunioni, congressi, treni, aerei, ristoranti. Motivo per cui sono stato fra i primi ad essere contagiato...

Mai fermato manco sotto lockdown quello brutto quando erano chiusi i  ristoranti e toccava fermare le camere d'albergo per fare una cena di lavoro. Sono due anni che per andare in giro campo di tamponi e non ho più avuto niente. Ma nemmeno un raffreddore. Magari sarà che ho già l'immunità naturale come qualunque stronzo che guarisce da qualunque malattia infettiva dalla storia dell'uomo preistorico?

   

E no, non mi fido dei protocolli in base ai quali sto vaccino é stato realizzato, non mi fido del fatto che le complicanze passano sotto silenzio perché c'è l'ordine di scuderia di vaccinare senza informare correttamente e soprattutto fintanto che c'è lo scudo penale per i produttori del vaccino se questa roba mi fa danni non mi paga nessuno.
E visto che ai tavoli in regione Lazio con le farmaceutiche mi ci siedo ogni tanto, e li le informazioni le passano, non intendo far nulla finché non usciranno studi seri sulle conseguenze di un farmaco che in qualunque altro momento storico sarebbe ancora rubricato come sperimentale.

Mo ti ho raccontato pure troppo per uno che si informa da Barbara D'Urso, poi il cervello ti va in tilt.

Vatti ad indignare altrove che con me fai due fatiche


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Guarda cosa sta venendo fuori su Galli….speriamo non sia tutto vero….


Non ho letto nulla…
Ma se c’è una persona che stimo zero è lui


----------



## 7up (13 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vax obbligatoria per over 65 e soggetti a rischio, ovviamente. Gli altri liberi di ammalarsi e guarire a casa. Ricoveri solo se necessario.
> 
> E non fermi economia. Che per caso vi siete già accorti che benzina ed elettricità sono rincarate?
> Ringraziate gli psicopatici che hanno preteso il ricovero pure quando erano asintomatici.
> ...


Curiosita' hai fatro test IgC ?


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Vax obbligatoria per over 65 e soggetti a rischio, ovviamente. Gli altri liberi di ammalarsi e guarire a casa. Ricoveri solo se necessario.
> 
> E non fermi economia. Che per caso vi siete già accorti che benzina ed elettricità sono rincarate?*
> Ringraziate gli psicopatici che hanno preteso il ricovero pure quando erano asintomatici.
> ...


Standing ovation per il grassetto! La penso molto similmente a te.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho letto nulla…
> Ma se c’è una persona che stimo zero è lui


Fai una ricerca….


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Fai una ricerca….


Letto… se fosse vero non mi stupirei e chissa cosa altro ha combinato


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Intendo che capisco cosa significa non poter fare anche solo una visita di controllo perché gli ospedali sono saturi, e capisco da persona che assume farmaci salvavita da 4 anni (5 farmaci al giorno più altri integratori per sopperire agli effetti collaterali degli stessi farmaci).
> Sono contro greenpass, il vaccino lo fatto su consiglio dei miei specialisti, già mi girano i coglioni se ci sarà una 3 dose che credi.
> Ma ti assicuro che gli effetti di certi farmaci....altroché vaccino.


Il punto ruota sempre attorno ai rischi/benefici, e a come li si percepisce.
Se tu stesso definisci i farmaci che assumi come "salvavita", hai già praticamente riconosciuto che gli effetti collaterali di quei farmaci (cui devi peraltro sopperire) sono comunque "secondari" rispetto al vantaggio portato da quei farmaci A TE.
Ci siamo? 
Non a me, ad Arcistufo. a Nocciola, o a chiunque nutra (più di un) dubbio su questo vaccino.
Io mi sono inoculata una cosa che PER ME sarebbe stato meglio non fare.
Poi, magari, sarei morta stecchita di covid, magari ci morirò malgrado il vaccino, magari mi ci ammalerò e la passerò indenne.... tutto quel che vuoi.
Non sono un'indovina, francamente 200 euro al mese per essere sempre greenpassata mi peserebbero sul bilancio, ma resta il fatto che (magari con enorme presunzione, per carità, che ognuno ha le proprie!) del vaccino avrei fatto molto volentieri a meno.
Invece ho dovuto perché altrimenti ciaone alla ricerca di lavoro, non avrei potuto accompagnare mio figlio a fare sport, avrei rinunciato (ora che diventa difficile stare all'aperto) a una cena o a un aperitivo (ogni tanto eh, che va bene che non ho tutta questa gran vita mondana, ma alle volte qualche uscita la definisco più che salutare), avrei detto no sempre alle richieste (più che altro di mio figlio) a un cinema ogni tanto, ai miei amici per qualche museo, e via dicendo. Tante piccole cose (esclusa quella del lavoro, ed evito di aprire ben altre parentesi) che - sommate insieme - fanno una parte importante della vita di chiunque. Per dire: manco le riunioni a scuola potrei fare. Ti pare normale, PER ME che temo di più gli effetti sconosciuti di un vaccino, rispetto a quelli del covid (e ribadisco, non importa che io abbia torto o ragione, fino a prova contraria dovrei poter decidere cosa buttarmi in corpo e cosa no, anche tenuto conto DELLE MIE, di condizioni di salute)?
Ora a breve avrò la stramaledetta seconda dose: altrimenti il G.P. che ho si trasforma come la carrozza di Cenerentola, in una zucca dopo mezzanotte. E me cojoni.

A chi mi domanda se agli altri non penso (cattivona me) rispondo che certamente non ho voglia di uccidere nessuno. Ma se si tratta in primis della mia salute, prioritario è che io possa decidere PER ME STESSA, cosa inocularmi. Che se mi dovesse dare problemi, di sicuro gli altri ne saranno dispiaciuti, ma il problema resta addosso a me. E che cacchio (termino pure io questi discorsi, perché vedo che - e non mi riferisco a te - oltre al presunto "egoismo" verso gli altri e relativo stigma non si riesce proprio ad andare. Come dire che sono scema perché contesto il fatto di fare un qualcosa che dovrebbe essere vantaggioso per me in primis. E' evidente che non lo credo tale. E.... vorrei avercele, eccome, le certezze di chi festeggia e ha festeggiato dopo il vaccino! Ebbene, io no).


----------



## ologramma (13 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Guarda cosa sta venendo fuori su Galli….speriamo non sia tutto vero….


e se anche fosse?
Lo sappiamo da una vita che ci sono i baroni nell'università che fanno il bello e il cattivo tempo , cioè si fanno gli affari propri , così pure nei concorsi dove c'è di mezzo la politica , quindi ci indigniamo ma per far cambiare questo paese bisognerebbe lasciare solo i bambini  quando ancora c'è l'innocenza della vita perchè noi e dico tutti, al loro posto avremmo fatto lo stesso , perchè siamo stati tirati su  così


----------



## 7up (13 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il punto ruota sempre attorno ai rischi/benefici, e a come li si percepisce.
> Se tu stesso definisci i farmaci che assumi come "salvavita", hai già praticamente riconosciuto che gli effetti collaterali di quei farmaci (cui devi peraltro sopperire) sono comunque "secondari" rispetto al vantaggio portato da quei farmaci A TE.
> Ci siamo?
> Non a me, ad Arcistufo. a Nocciola, o a chiunque nutra (più di un) dubbio su questo vaccino.
> ...


Si potrei essere d'accordo in tutto ma estremizzare così tanto un vaccino, quando fumi, bevi, prendi farmaci da una vita fosse anche unaspirina, i nostri figli hanno fatto 10/12 vaccini, anche trivalenti in un'unica dose, non sai cosa mangi, pesce al mercurio, manzo pieno di antibiotici, polli, maiali allevati non si sa come, verdure e frutta scomparse di pesticidi, pasta proveniente perlopiù da coltivazioni dei paesi del'est che non hanno gli stessi standard di qualità vigenti da noi.
Ogni giorno ore al cellulare attaccato alla testa.
A me sembra che questa del vaccino sia diventata una fobia collettiva.


----------



## feather (13 Ottobre 2021)

Quindi quasi 200 nazioni al mondo, TUTTE stanno vaccinando a tappeto, o cercano di farlo, e sono tutti in errore?


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Si potrei essere d'accordo in tutto ma estremizzare così tanto un vaccino, quando fumi, bevi, prendi farmaci da una vita fosse anche unaspirina, i nostri figli hanno fatto 10/12 vaccini, anche trivalenti in un'unica dose, non sai cosa mangi, pesce al mercurio, manzo pieno di antibiotici, polli, maiali allevati non si sa come, verdure e frutta scomparse di pesticidi, pasta proveniente perlopiù da coltivazioni dei paesi del'est che non hanno gli stessi standard di qualità vigenti da noi.
> Ogni giorno ore al cellulare attaccato alla testa.
> A me sembra che questa del vaccino sia diventata una fobia collettiva.


Mah. Che dire. Qualche vizio ce l'ho pure io, tutto sommato lo contengo e provo (PROVO) ad essere abbastanza salutista 
Sport e forma fisica in primis, fumo ahimé anch'io (ma insomma provo a limitare), un buon bicchiere lo bevo ma senza esagerazioni. Per cui tutto sommato alla mia salute ci tengo. Se piglio l'aspirina mi parte una discreta allergia , e prima di pigliare una tachipirina o un qualsiasi medicinale, ci penso sempre su parecchio. Questo non toglie che quando ho avuto bisogno di farmaci (senza i quali probabilmente non sarei più qui a raccontarla) li ho presi, e non certo demonizzati.

Non sto nemmeno ore col cellulare attaccato alla testa ù

Dopo di che, senz'altro respiro aria non buona, e butto giù alimenti su cui certamente non metto la mano sul fuoco 

Ma non per questo son contenta di buttarmi giù qualcosa per la quale, ogni giorno e in itinere, c'è un bugiardino in fase di aggiornamento.


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi quasi 200 nazioni al mondo, TUTTE stanno vaccinando a tappeto, o cercano di farlo, e sono tutti in errore?


Non mi interessa 
E' questo il punto che ti ostini a non capire 

A me interessa decidere PER LA MIA SALUTE.
E di sicuro, gli incoraggiamenti per così dire "politici" alla vaccinazione, non influiscono in modo positivo sui miei convincimenti. Non è che li veda come esempi di rettitudine, lungimiranza, saggezza, o che altro. I risultati della politica li ho sotto gli occhi solo io?
Discorso da donna della strada , non mi inoltro in altro sol perché mi salirebbe maggiore inquietudine


----------



## feather (13 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me interessa decidere PER LA MIA SALUTE


Ma non ne hai le competenze, è questo il punto che continui a non capire


----------



## Marjanna (13 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Certo gli infermieri hanno fatto turni massacranti a volte, senza poter andare al gabinetto perché troppo problematico togliersi e rimettersi, tuta, guanti, calzari, ecc.
> Conosco benissimo queste cose.
> Sono stati i primi vaccinati, spesso avvertiti il giorno prima .


Ma guarda che in ospedale mica girano tutti scafandrati, non esistono mica solo i reparti covid. 
La tua amica era quindi positiva al Covid?


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ma non ne hai le competenze, è questo il punto che continui a non capire


Quindi? A parte il fatto che ci sono anche MEDICI  che non sono favorevoli a questo vaccino (che facciamo, ci mettiamo a paragonarli alla maggioranza dei medici, o a medici ancor più titolati, in una sorta di "gara" a chi ne sa di più?).
Perché vedi, nessuno ne sa abbastanza, se non in un sapere che viene costruito di giorno in giorno.
Questo credo di poter dire che lo sappiamo tutti.
Il resto è un atto di fiducia. Ma non è una fiducia che si basa sul nulla. E' una fiducia che prevede valutazioni, da parte di chi si affida. Avessi 80 anni, o fossi un soggetto di quelli cd. "a rischio" (e ve ne sono anche per un banale raffreddore) valuterei diversamente.

Io invece sono brutta, cattiva, e gramigna! 
Di qui, che se penso che mi sfangherei il covid senza particolari problemi (come tanti miei amici) magari divento presuntuosa, ma dubito che i medici, su due piedi, mi saprebbero dire di più. Così come, del pari, non mi sanno dire tutti gli effetti collaterali dei vaccini, e guai pure se fosse diverso, perché vorrebbe dire che mi sono affidata a veggenti, e per giunta più presuntuosi di me, sulla MIA PELLE. Perché, altro discrimine: io decido (senza competenze) sulla mia pelle, ritenendo di non trovarmi in pericolo concreto di vita. Se poi muoio, fatti miei


----------



## 7up (13 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma guarda che in ospedale mica girano tutti scafandrati, non esistono mica solo i reparti covid.
> La tua amica era quindi positiva al Covid?


No non era malata di Covid.
Molti ospedali erano solo covid, molti ambulatori non accettavano più visite, sono stati spesso dimezzati interi reparti, aperte nuove ali, piani, tende fuori nei piazzali, idem dimezzate sale operatorie e in terapia intensiva pochissimi posti letto liberi.
Non potevi forse ancora adesso assistere un tuo caro.
Ora siamo in forte discesa, sembra stia passando l'emergenza, francamente con tutto quello che si sente non so se imputarlo al vaccino, oppure perché naturalmente doveva passare...mah.


----------



## perplesso (13 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi quasi 200 nazioni al mondo, TUTTE stanno vaccinando a tappeto, o cercano di farlo, e sono tutti in errore?


No non sono in errore,  ma nemmeno dire una cosa ovvia, ovvero che un vaccino come qualsiasi altro medicinale può avere delle controindicazioni, deve passare come un'eresia. Si chiede un minimo di equilibrio di giudizio.

Ché poi tutto sommato gli obbiettivi di vaccinazione sono stati raggiunti, mi pare e dovremmo esserne tutti contenti


----------



## feather (13 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> nessuno ne sa abbastanza


Ma tu invece ne sai abbastanza per decidere che a te conviene rischiare il covid di fare il vaccino?


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Curiosita' hai fatro test IgC ?


Si e ho anticorpi bassi, motivo per cui vorrebbero mi rivaccinassi. Possono morì


Foglia ha detto:


> Standing ovation per il grassetto! La penso molto similmente a te.


Preoccupati


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi quasi 200 nazioni al mondo, TUTTE stanno vaccinando a tappeto, o cercano di farlo, e sono tutti in errore?


No, ma vaccinare a tappeto conviene al decisori e alla collettività che si leva un problema prima possibile, aspettare per vedere che succede ai vaccinati é interesse del singolo.
E purtroppo io, tanto per formazione che per mentalità, tendo a considerare imbecilli o agnelli sacrificali (la scriminante è il grado di istruzione) coloro che antepongono l'interesse collettivo al proprio. O peggio ancora a quello dei loro figli.


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ma tu invece ne sai abbastanza per decidere che a te conviene rischiare il covid di fare il vaccino?


Sì.  Sono fondamentalmente sana, faccio sport, resto in piedi con 39 di febbre, ancora (relativamente) giovane.  Avrei potuto sbagliare ma (ripeto) lo avrei fatto sulla mia pelle   Invece sono stata costretta per non far della mia vita una sopravvivenza, tra un divieto e l'altro.  Non ci siamo neanche accorti, nel frattempo, che la nostra salute è diventata non soltanto appannaggio di chiunque, ma anche motivo legalizzato di controllo. Mi sono francamente rotta i coglioni che non dovrei nemmeno avere, in tutto questo.  E se un domani avrò problemi conseguenti al vaccino (cui di fatto mi hanno costretta) saranno pur sempre cazzi miei. E dovrò pure dirmi fortunata, se mi curano.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Si potrei essere d'accordo in tutto ma estremizzare così tanto un vaccino, quando fumi, bevi, prendi farmaci da una vita fosse anche unaspirina, i nostri figli hanno fatto 10/12 vaccini, anche trivalenti in un'unica dose, non sai cosa mangi, pesce al mercurio, manzo pieno di antibiotici, polli, maiali allevati non si sa come, verdure e frutta scomparse di pesticidi, pasta proveniente perlopiù da coltivazioni dei paesi del'est che non hanno gli stessi standard di qualità vigenti da noi.
> Ogni giorno ore al cellulare attaccato alla testa.
> A me sembra che questa del vaccino sia diventata una fobia collettiva.


Non fumo, bevo poco e bene, prendo farmaci pochissimo perché l'antibioticoresistenza è un problema e nuove pandemie sono alle porte. Mangio tendenzialmente bio e a km zero, e ci spendo tanto.
Ho azzerato pane e pasta manco fossi celiaco perché la farina é veleno, e su questo hai ragione (infatti ogni tanto crollo e mi faccio tre metri quadri di pizza), ma meglio che la pasta una volta al giorno.
I vaccini attualmente sotto obbligo sono sicuri, stratestati e c'è letteratura da decenni sugli effetti collaterali, tant'è che a mia figlia prima di farglieli fare le ho fatto fare un paio di test genetici indicati per vederci fossero incompatibilità.
Si può essere vax o no vax, oppure sticax, L'importante è ragionare con la propria testa valutando in base alla propria situazione personale non in base alla regola generale.

Funziona esattamente come i limiti di velocità. Un limite di velocità è basato sul fatto che la peggio pippa su una Cinquecento scassata debba portare le chiappe a casa senza fare danni a sé e agli altri.
Se guido da Dio e sotto il culo ho una Lamborghini la stessa strada posso farla pure a 90 o a 150 senza rischi per nessuno.
Poi il poliziotto deve fare il lavoro suo e quindi ti fa la multa, e quello che va piano perché è una pippa al volante si appella alle regole ma in realtà sta rosicando perché vorrebbe stare con il culo sulla Lamborghini.
Tutto qua.


----------



## 7up (13 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I vaccini attualmente sotto obbligo sono sicuri, stratestati e c'è letteratura da decenni sugli effetti collaterali


Quindi dici che bisognerebbe aspettare diciamo 20anni, per vaccinarci? Interessante


----------



## Marjanna (13 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> No non era malata di Covid.
> Molti ospedali erano solo covid, molti ambulatori non accettavano più visite, sono stati spesso dimezzati interi reparti, aperte nuove ali, piani, tende fuori nei piazzali, idem dimezzate sale operatorie e in terapia intensiva pochissimi posti letto liberi.
> Non potevi forse ancora adesso assistere un tuo caro.
> Ora siamo in forte discesa, sembra stia passando l'emergenza, francamente con tutto quello che si sente non so se imputarlo al vaccino, oppure perché naturalmente doveva passare...mah.


Quello che scrivi lo sappiamo tutti. 
Ma se mi dici che una persona ricoverata in un reparto non covid, non può avere assistenza notturna perchè gli infermieri girano scafandrati, mi dispiace ma non è vero. 
Poi se mi parli della situazione nel pieno della pandemia, quindi primavera 2020 è un conto, se mi parli di quest'anno è già diverso.


----------



## 7up (13 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quello che scrivi lo sappiamo tutti.
> Ma se mi dici che una persona ricoverata in un reparto non covid, non può avere assistenza notturna perchè gli infermieri girano scafandrati, mi dispiace ma non è vero.
> Poi se mi parli della situazione nel pieno della pandemia, quindi primavera 2020 è un conto, se mi parli di quest'anno è già diverso.


Girano scafandrati in reparti covid, l'assistenza in reparti non covid è stata sicuramente inferiore per mancanza di personale e ai parenti non è consentito assistere il malato.
Non so tu dove vivi ma qui da me è così.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Sono giovane dai 51 anni, vaccinato, fumatore e mi piace bere.
> Ma che vuoi che siano 10anni in più o in meno...mi sembra ieri quando avevo 20anni.
> Se ti racconto cosa mi è successo non ci credi, come da solo sono andato al pronto soccorso, un infermiere mio amico mi ha preso sbattuto su una barella e fatto i primi accertamenti. E quanti come me che conosco che conoscete. E c'è gente che si spaventa per un vaccino ma perfavore. Per altro si dovrebbero spaventare.


Sono due punti di partenza diversi. Io capisco il tuo come capisco quello di chi è sano.
Pensa che tutte le persone più longeve che conosco, a prescindere dall'aspetto (che passata una certa età potrebbe "fregare") hanno in comune una cosa: non assumono farmaci.
Quando si entra in PS in seguito a problematiche importanti, la vita potrebbe essere ribaltata nel giro di poche ore, per sempre. 
Ti auguro il tuo percorso possa andare incontro a delle fasi di miglioramento e ripresa. 



7up ha detto:


> Girano scafandrati in reparti covid, l'assistenza in reparti non covid è stata sicuramente inferiore per mancanza di personale e ai parenti non è consentito assistere il malato.
> Non so tu dove vivi ma qui da me è così.


Lo so. L'ho visto dall'interno. E appunto per questo non trovo qualsiasi disorganizzazione, spesso preesistente, di una determinata azienda possa essere bollata con la parola "Covid", perchè in certe circostanze può starci, in altre diventa una "toppa" per non fare niente.


----------



## feather (13 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Quindi dici che bisognerebbe aspettare diciamo 20anni, per vaccinarci? Interessante


Che poi vorrei sapere storicamente quali altri vaccini hanno mostrato effetti collaterali a distanza di anni..


----------



## perplesso (13 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Che poi vorrei sapere storicamente quali altri vaccini hanno mostrato effetti collaterali a distanza di anni..


più che altro le persone si fanno degli scrupoli leggendo queste cose









						Terza dose, il Ministero sospende Moderna: stop alle iniezioni in due Rsa bergamasche - Prima Treviglio
					

Il Ministero della Salute  ha dato nuove indicazioni per la dose booster di chiamo per le RSA e per gli over 80 negli hub




					primatreviglio.it
				




la farmacovigilanza è una cosa normalissima, purtroppo si è creato un clima di tensione tale per cui dire cose banali ti classifica immediatamente da una prte o dall'altra.    se poi veramente queste notizie sono fondate, non può che peggiorare.

detto questo, mi piacerebbe vedere più soddisfazione per i risultati raggiunti


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Quindi dici che bisognerebbe aspettare diciamo 20anni, per vaccinarci? Interessante


Ognuno decide per sé. Io finché non si abbassa il polverone e non escono studi seri me ne sto buono buono.



feather ha detto:


> Ma non ne hai le competenze, è questo il punto che continui a non capire


Disse parlando di diritto a un avvocato   

Dal protocollo pandemico del San Carlo:
piano pandemico: “Quando la scarsità rende le risorse insufficienti rispetto alle necessità, i principi di etica possono consentire di allocare risorse scarse in modo da fornire trattamenti necessari preferenzialmente a quei pazienti che hanno maggiori probabilità di trarne beneficio”.


----------



## perplesso (13 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quello che scrivi lo sappiamo tutti.
> Ma se mi dici che una persona ricoverata in un reparto non covid, non può avere assistenza notturna perchè gli infermieri girano scafandrati, mi dispiace ma non è vero.
> Poi se mi parli della situazione nel pieno della pandemia, quindi primavera 2020 è un conto, se mi parli di quest'anno è già diverso.


lo voglio sperare anch'io che nei reparti non ci sia il delirio della primavera 2020, altrimenti vorrebbe dire che non abbiamo capito fava.

da te quanti ne hanno sospesi, di sanitari non vaccinati?


----------



## feather (13 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Disse parlando di diritto a un avvocato
> 
> Dal protocollo pandemico del San Carlo:
> piano pandemico: “Quando la scarsità rende le risorse insufficienti rispetto alle necessità, i principi di etica possono consentire di allocare risorse scarse in modo da fornire trattamenti necessari preferenzialmente a quei pazienti che hanno maggiori probabilità di trarne beneficio”.


a. Non stavo parlando di diritto legale

b. Quindi sarebbe una bella idea arrivare al punto di dover decidere chi curare e chi no con gli ospedali al collasso?
Tanto c'è il protocollo pandemico, che ce frega?

A meno che qui qualcuno abbia dati e proiezioni su scala nazionale che dimostrano che bastava vaccinare i >65


----------



## 7up (13 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> da te quanti ne hanno sospesi, di sanitari non vaccinati?


Qui da me piccolo ospedale stanno ancora sospendendo al rallentatore, fino ad ora sicuro almeno 10 sospesi.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> a. Non stavo parlando di diritto legale
> 
> b. Quindi sarebbe una bella idea arrivare al punto di dover decidere chi curare e chi no con gli ospedali al collasso?
> Tanto c'è il protocollo pandemico, che ce frega?
> ...


Che intendi per "basta"? Basta a far che? La gente muore tutti i giorni per 1000 motivi. Non mi pare sia stato vietato il fumo per il cancro ai polmoni o alla vescica, che pure ci è costato negli anni ben più del covid, l'alcool per le cirrosi, o la porchetta per i cardiopatici  
O pensi veramente che il sistema è organizzato in modo tale da salvare tutti fino in fondo?
Si vive, ci si ammala e si muore.
Se poi invece vuoi parlare del fatto che bisogna garantire l'accesso alle cure a quanta più gente possibile, ti rispondo che si, vaccinando per forza over 65 e categorie a rischio il numero dei morti sarebbe variato in modo trascurabile.
Non degli ammalati, ovviamente, dei morti.
Morti per covid-19.
Gli altri sarebbero ammalati, e poi sarebbero guariti.
Ma perché a te risulta che le altre malattie vengono curate o c'è un vaccino per ogni patologia al mondo?
Ma tu fai tutti gli anni il vaccino per l'influenza (che esce tutti gli anni) o ti ammali, guarisci e non ti ammali più?
A me sembrate tutti matti, davvero.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo voglio sperare anch'io che nei reparti non ci sia il delirio della primavera 2020, altrimenti vorrebbe dire che non abbiamo capito fava.
> 
> da te quanti ne hanno sospesi, di sanitari non vaccinati?


Circa 200, ma non so i dati recenti. Il dato maggiore è composto da medici, nel dettaglio biologi.  
Comunque se si vaccinano poi vengono revocati dalla sospensione.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il dato maggiore è composto da medici, nel dettaglio biologi.


Che sono per definizione quelli meglio attrezzati per comprendere i protocolli di gestione di un vaccino. E io mi devo fidare di un banchiere


----------



## feather (13 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma tu fai tutti gli anni il vaccino per l'influenza (che esce tutti gli anni) o ti ammali, guarisci e non ti ammali più?


Quindi stiamo facendo l'equivalenza influenza = covid?

Siamo al "è solo un influenza"?


----------



## Cattivik (13 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Altra cazzata. *L'impatto del non vaccinato sul vaccinato é zero.*
> E se il non vaccinato impatta su altri non vaccinati, al vaccinato che je frega?
> Ripeto, non stiamo parlando dello Zimbabwe. In Germania vai dove ti pare. Tornato da Monaco ieri.
> Il tampone l'ho rifatto in aeroporto a Fiumicino.


... non è proprio zero... più non vaccinati ci sono più gente si potrebbe ammalare... più gente si ammala più probabilità che salti fuori una variante che aggira il vaccino...

Cattivik probabilistico


----------



## perplesso (13 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Circa 200, ma non so i dati recenti. Il dato maggiore è composto da medici, nel dettaglio biologi.
> Comunque se si vaccinano poi vengono revocati dalla sospensione.


Va beh questo è ovvio. In effetti non sei la prima che pone l'accento sui biologi, ma non so dare una spiegazione


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi stiamo facendo l'equivalenza influenza = covid?
> 
> Siamo al "è solo un influenza"?


Per parecchi si, pensa un po'  
Ciao parte malata del mondo, noi siamo quelli sani    

Guarda che se guardiamo all'incidenza sulla qualità della vita e sulla mortalità é centomila volte peggio il diabete

Basta togliere dalla base di calcolo gli over 65 e diventa un'influenza.

Che per inciso in giro per il mondo ogni anno fa migliaia di morti, l'influenza.

Solo che se ricevi pandemia invece che dire che è una patologia che mette a rischio gli anziani e i soggetti fragili In generale, come moltissime altre patologie, stacchi la spina ad un sacco di discorsi che fanno comodo ad un sacco di gente.

Me per primo.
Ma tanto su un forumme dico quel che voglio e non quel che posso dire


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... non è proprio zero... più non vaccinati ci sono più gente si potrebbe ammalare... più gente si ammala più probabilità che salti fuori una variante che aggira il vaccino...
> 
> Cattivik probabilistico


La variante salta fuori lo stesso. Il virus muta anche in collo ad un soggetto sano. L'unica vera misura per arginare le varianti è il lockdown. Che costa troppo.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che sono per definizione quelli meglio attrezzati per comprendere i protocolli di gestione di un vaccino. E io mi devo fidare di un banchiere





perplesso ha detto:


> Va beh questo è ovvio. In effetti non sei la prima che pone l'accento sui biologi, ma non so dare una spiegazione


Sono 38 su 200. I primi in numero anche se poi sono abbastanza diffusi tra i medici.
Però sono liberi professionisti quasi tutti, non so se te intendevi solo i dipendenti (quelli sono 20, perlopiù infermieri e operatori, non medici).
Non è che volevo mettere l'accento, è solo che mi è saltato all'occhio.
Io sono vaccinata, poi non è che abbia aderito ad una qualche religione.


----------



## ologramma (13 Ottobre 2021)

io sto pensando che tra un mese sono passati 180 giorni dalla seconda dose e mi farò la terza  , poi fate come vi pare.


----------



## 7up (13 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sono 38 su 200. I primi in numero anche se poi sono abbastanza diffusi tra i medici.
> Però sono liberi professionisti quasi tutti, non so se te intendevi solo i dipendenti (quelli sono 20, perlopiù infermieri e operatori, non medici).
> Non è che volevo mettere l'accento, è solo che mi è saltato all'occhio.
> Io sono vaccinata, poi non è che abbia aderito ad una qualche religione.


Non so' quanto abbia potuto incidere:

il Vicepresidente dell’Ordine dei Biologi *Pietro Miraglia* che a _Sanità Informazione_ denuncia i ritardi nelle vaccinazioni per i biologi che pure stanno svolgendo un ruolo essenziale nella lotta al Covid-19 nel Servizio pubblico ma anche nei laboratori privati.

«C’è molta confusione – spiega Miraglia – perché quando hanno dato le linee guida sulla vaccinazione la parola ‘biologo’ non compariva. Quindi hanno fatto la scaletta di tutti quelli che hanno la priorità e i libero professionisti li hanno messi dopo i farmacisti. Ma si sono dimenticati i biologi laboratoristi che, soprattutto dal Lazio in giù, sono in prima linea»


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sono 38 su 200. I primi in numero anche se poi sono abbastanza diffusi tra i medici.
> Però sono liberi professionisti quasi tutti, non so se te intendevi solo i dipendenti (quelli sono 20, perlopiù infermieri e operatori, non medici).
> Non è che volevo mettere l'accento, è solo che mi è saltato all'occhio.
> Io sono vaccinata, poi non è che abbia aderito ad una qualche religione.


Ma infatti qui il tema non è vaccinarsi o no. Il tema sono questi soloni che si sentono in diritto di cagare il cazzo agli altri perché decidono di vaccinarsi oppure no quando sta scritto a chiare lettere che l'obbligo vaccinale si può imporre solo per legge.
E il Buon travaglio, Come sempre quando non si parla di politica, ci ha preso in pieno.


----------



## Cattivik (13 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La variante salta fuori lo stesso. Il virus muta anche in collo ad un soggetto sano. L'unica vera misura per arginare le varianti è il lockdown. Che costa troppo.



... cosa non ti è chiaro nella parola "probabilità"...

... più malati più probabilità che il virus muti.

... in un soggetto che resta sano il virus si replica molto molto meno che in uno che si ammala... Dunque anche qui la probabilità che replicandosi muti si abbassa...

Cattivik riprobabilistico...


----------



## perplesso (13 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sono 38 su 200. I primi in numero anche se poi sono abbastanza diffusi tra i medici.
> Però sono liberi professionisti quasi tutti, non so se te intendevi solo i dipendenti (quelli sono 20, perlopiù infermieri e operatori, non medici).
> Non è che volevo mettere l'accento, è solo che mi è saltato all'occhio.
> Io sono vaccinata, poi non è che abbia aderito ad una qualche religione.


sì, ma senza sproloquiare di belinate complottistiche, il fatto che più passa il tempo e più si notano questi medici e questi biologi, qui c'era giusto ieri sulla locandina delle edicole la notizia che ne hanno sospesi 25, in una realtà tutto sommato piccola.

non posso credere che siano tutti santoni che propugnano le purghe per cavalli o altre cazzate


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... cosa non ti è chiaro nella parola "probabilità"...
> 
> ... più malati più probabilità che il virus muti.
> 
> ...


Va bene, con Santa pazienza riprovo a spiegartelo.
Maggiore o minore probabilità non vuol dire un cazzo: va quantificata questa maggiore o minore probabilità. Visto che sei probabilistico, prova a diventare statistico e metti a sistema tre fattori:
1 oggi l'ottanta per cento della popolazione è già vaccinato. Quindi è esente da tamponi. Questo non vuol dire che non si ammala lo stesso, significa che si ammala in forma più lieve, Cioè che il periodo di incubazione del vaccino se lo fa lo stesso, ma di fatto è asintomatico.
2. Quindi il virus, che muta attraverso una serie di mitosi successive muta lo stesso, in quanto le mitosi successive avvengono indipendentemente dallo stadio di virulenza del vaccino. l'unico modo in cui questa _maggiore probabilità _con cui ti riempi la bocca potrebbe diventare una maggiore probabilità statisticamente rilevante, sarebbe di perpetuare il lockdown fintanto che non sono stati isolati e guariti quasi tutti. Ma nessuno avrebbe mai le palle di chiedere una cosa del genere così come nessuno ha le palle di chiedere l'obbligo vaccinale per legge.
3. Dato che il nostro sistema immunitario è fatto per adattarsi alle varianti, come puoi chiedere a qualunque immunologo del mondo, il modo più sicuro per combattere il virus è ammalarsi e guarire. Varianti incluse. Detto In altri termini c'è molta più probabilità che uno che si ammala di covid del Ceppo originario poi le varianti se le faccia da sintomatico o non venga contagiato affatto, che un soggetto vaccinato non faccia esattamente la stessa trafila ogni volta che si ripresenta una variante

Detto questo, ti lascio alle scie chimiche che con le vostre tasse non mi metto in tasca abbastanza soldi a fine mese per dedicarvi tutto sto tempo.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì, ma senza sproloquiare di belinate complottistiche, il fatto che più passa il tempo e più si notano questi medici e questi biologi, qui c'era giusto ieri sulla locandina delle edicole la notizia che ne hanno sospesi 25, in una realtà tutto sommato piccola.
> 
> non posso credere che siano tutti santoni che propugnano le purghe per cavalli o altre cazzate


Posso ipotizzare che tra studiosi del campo ci siano pensieri discordanti. Ed è un bene dal mio punto di vista.
Ma non è la prima volta nella storia. Solo che in passato non lo trovavi nelle locandine dell'edicola.

Quello che noto, e di cui mi chiedo che valenza avrà a livello storico, è che un po' tutti a prescindere dall'età, parlano degli stessi argomenti. Settimane fa ho incrociato un gruppo di ragazzini sui 14-15 anni (tutti maschi, saranno stati circa 8), e stavano parlando del Covid, discutevano fra loro, gli stessi argomenti degli adulti. Io a 15 anni mica parlavo delle cose degli adulti. Potevo fregarmene delle cose degli adulti, ma non è che dico che per me era meglio o peggio, era diverso. Era un altro pezzo di storia.

Gli italiani non hanno mai protestato, mai scesi in piazza. Insomma si dice così di noi... Sin dall'inizio ho avuto la sensazione che era finita un'era.
Percui c'è il Covid, ma c'è molto altro dietro, a lato, e intorno. E come cambiano le cose, è quella che un domani chiameranno "normalità".

EDIT: il Covid è argomento di chiacchera collettiva, poi permangono tutte le vicissitudini normali delle singole persone, personali, di lavoro e così via.


----------



## feather (14 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda che se guardiamo all'incidenza sulla qualità della vita e sulla mortalità é centomila volte peggio il diabete


E infatti se esistesse un vaccino andrei a farmelo domani
Poi c'è da considerare anche questo
`https://www.npr.org/sections/coronavirus-live-updates/2021/09/29/1041501387/coronavirus-long-covid-study-plos-medicine`
invece di cagarsi sotto per effetti a lungo termine da vaccino che non si sono mai visti, magari sarebbe da considerare gli effetti a lungo termine del covid ad esempio
`https://www.thelancet.com/journals/eclinm/article/PIIS2589-5370(21)00324-2/fulltext`
non sto dicendo che sia il tuo caso eh 



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Basta togliere dalla base di calcolo gli over 65 e diventa un'influenza.


Over 50
`https://www.thelancet.com/article/S2213-2600(20)30527-0/fulltext`


----------



## Cattivik (14 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Va bene, con Santa pazienza riprovo a spiegartelo.
> Maggiore o minore probabilità non vuol dire un cazzo: va quantificata questa maggiore o minore probabilità. Visto che sei probabilistico, prova a diventare statistico e metti a sistema tre fattori:
> 1 oggi l'ottanta per cento della popolazione è già vaccinato. Quindi è esente da tamponi. Questo non vuol dire che non si ammala lo stesso, significa che si ammala in forma più lieve, Cioè che il periodo di incubazione del vaccino se lo fa lo stesso, ma di fatto è asintomatico.
> 2. Quindi il virus, che muta attraverso una serie di mitosi successive muta lo stesso, in quanto le mitosi successive avvengono indipendentemente dallo stadio di virulenza del vaccino. l'unico modo in cui questa _maggiore probabilità _con cui ti riempi la bocca potrebbe diventare una maggiore probabilità statisticamente rilevante, sarebbe di perpetuare il lockdown fintanto che non sono stati isolati e guariti quasi tutti. Ma nessuno avrebbe mai le palle di chiedere una cosa del genere così come nessuno ha le palle di chiedere l'obbligo vaccinale per legge.
> ...


Va bene ha ragione Lei. 

Cattivik

Ps non credo alle scie chimiche

Ps.... eppur si muove....


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> E infatti se esistesse un vaccino andrei a farmelo domani


Sì ok Non ci provare. Il punto non è se tu potessi andarti a fare il vaccino nel diabete, il punto sta nel tuo diritto di proibire agli altri di ingozzarsi di salamella


----------



## Ulisse (14 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me interessa decidere PER LA MIA SALUTE.


semplicemente non puoi.
non hai gli strumenti e la formazione idonea, come me, per poter prendere una decisione.


----------



## Foglia (14 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> semplicemente non puoi.
> non hai gli strumenti e la formazione idonea, come me, per poter prendere una decisione.


Ma come no? Nel caso che dici tu, sarei OBBLIGATA, a vaccinarmi. Io non ho la formazione per prendere decisioni per gli altri, mica per me (ne' mi trovo priva di coscienza sotto i ferri).. Anche se, visto chi decide per me, E CHE NON VOTO PIÙ (a prescindere dal partito), e viste le scelte compiute, mi sono sentita COSTRETTA e pure (il)legalmente perculata.


----------



## void (14 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La variante salta fuori lo stesso. Il virus muta anche in collo ad un soggetto sano. L'unica vera misura per arginare le varianti è il lockdown. Che costa troppo.


Infatti. I virus, come tutti gli organismi viventi seguono la legge della selezione naturale. Se trovano un antagonista mutano per sopravvivere, o meglio sopravvivono solo quelli che mutano, dando luogo alle varianti. Infatti per la normale influenza il vaccino viene messo a punto praticamente ogni anno in funzione della variante.


----------



## Ulisse (14 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma come no? Nel caso che dici tu, sarei OBBLIGATA, a vaccinarmi. Io non ho la formazione per prendere decisioni per gli altri, mica per me (ne' mi trovo priva di coscienza sotto i ferri).. Anche se, visto chi decide per me, E CHE NON VOTO PIÙ (a prescindere dal partito), e viste le scelte compiute, mi sono sentita COSTRETTA e pure (il)legalmente perculata.


riformulo.
qualsiasi decisione presa da comune cittadino non ha fondamento scientifico.
Sia per se stesso che, a maggior ragione, per gli altri.

Al netto di patologie incompatibili, 
constatato che è efficace 
assodato l'esiguo numero di persone colpite da effetti collaterali
Io continuo a non capire queste posizioni.
Mio limite sicuramente.

Rispetto solo chi si caga sotto di farlo.
La paura, quando ci sta, c'è ben poco da fare.


----------



## Ulisse (14 Ottobre 2021)

void ha detto:


> solo quelli che mutano, dando luogo alle varianti. Infatti per la normale influenza il vaccino viene messo a punto praticament


ecco perchè i benefici di una campagna vaccinale non dipendono solo dal numero di persone che si vaccinano ma anche dai tempi necessari per farlo.
Più si diluisce e si rallenta la vaccinazione nel tempo e più il vaccino può contribuire a questa pericolosa selezione naturale dei vari ceppi.


----------



## perplesso (14 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ecco perchè i benefici di una campagna vaccinale non dipendono solo dal numero di persone che si vaccinano ma anche dai tempi necessari per farlo.
> Più si diluisce e si rallenta la vaccinazione nel tempo e più il vaccino può contribuire a questa pericolosa selezione naturale dei vari ceppi.


Dipende dell'entità della campagna vaccinale, se il tuo obiettivo è sempre l'80%, allora c'è poco da fare non riuscirai mai a farlo in meno di 8 mesi


----------



## Skorpio (14 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che sono per definizione quelli meglio attrezzati per comprendere i protocolli di gestione di un vaccino. E io mi devo fidare di un banchiere


Ma non c entra mica la.fiducia nel banchiere o nell'infermiere 

C'entra il fatto che se un Mario Draghi e un Vasco Rossi pensano la stessa cosa, e cioè che non sono scienziati e si affidano alla scienza,  chi si affida al suo "ma io sto bene" dovrebbe fermarsi e chiedersi se davvero basta un "io sto bene"


----------



## Skorpio (14 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> riformulo.
> qualsiasi decisione presa da comune cittadino non ha fondamento scientifico.
> Sia per se stesso che, a maggior ragione, per gli altri.
> 
> ...


La paura è il minimo comune denominatore di chiunque scelga di non vaccinarsi,  e va rispettata, ovviamente.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per parecchi si, pensa un po'
> Ciao parte malata del mondo, noi siamo quelli sani
> 
> Guarda che se guardiamo all'incidenza sulla qualità della vita e sulla mortalità é centomila volte peggio il diabete
> ...


In pratica te dici che tolti gli over 65 levi un blocco enorme del business sanitario e farmaceutico che gira intorno alle patologie. Non so se ho capito correttamente.

Però rimane sempre che il tempo non si ferma. E se tu sei un uomo in salute, non è detto sia lo stesso per quello che è seduto alla sedia di fianco alla tua, anche se per ora -in questo tempo- ancora potete percorrere la stessa "strada". Percui fatico a pensare ad un Olimpo di persone che si credano intoccabili da determinate patologie, tanto da avere uno sguardo freddo, quasi da dei che guardano ad elementi inferiori.
Qui mi sa che mi sfugge qualcosa rispetto a quanto volevi esprimere.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non c entra mica la.fiducia nel banchiere o nell'infermiere
> 
> C'entra il fatto che se un Mario Draghi e un Vasco Rossi pensano la stessa cosa, e cioè che non sono scienziati e si affidano alla scienza,  chi si affida al suo "ma io sto bene" dovrebbe fermarsi e chiedersi se davvero basta un "io sto bene"


Avanza. Basta e avanza.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> In pratica te dici che tolti gli over 65 levi un blocco enorme del business sanitario e farmaceutico che gira intorno alle patologie. Non so se ho capito correttamente.
> 
> Però rimane sempre che il tempo non si ferma. E se tu sei un uomo in salute, non è detto sia lo stesso per quello che è seduto alla sedia di fianco alla tua, anche se per ora -in questo tempo- ancora potete percorrere la stessa "strada". Percui fatico a pensare ad un Olimpo di persone che si credano intoccabili da determinate patologie, tanto da avere uno sguardo freddo, quasi da dei che guardano ad elementi inferiori.
> Qui mi sa che mi sfugge qualcosa rispetto a quanto volevi esprimere.


Non ti sfugge nulla.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non ti sfugge nulla.


Quindi di base il vaccino e la salvaguardia delle categorie fragili dal covid ha lo stesso fine di non levare le sigarette dal commercio.
Però di lì si apre la questione dei negazionisti più estremi, sul vaccino che fa ammalare, controllo, ect.
E di questo passo la ricerca che va avanti come una tartaruga zoppa rispetto ad alcune forme di tumore.
Visto che ci sono, e che dici di essere in contatto con il settore sanitario. Secondo te, perchè una persona diventa oncologo? Cosa la motiva?


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per parecchi si, pensa un po'
> Ciao parte malata del mondo, noi siamo quelli sani
> 
> Guarda che se guardiamo all'incidenza sulla qualità della vita e sulla mortalità é centomila volte peggio il diabete
> ...


Il paziente uno, Mattia Maestri di Codogno, 38 anni, runner esperto, atleta di triathlon con all’attivo alcune, non una IronMan, due mesi di terapia intensiva con alcuni giorni in coma. Altro che over 65.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La paura è il minimo comune denominatore di chiunque scelga di non vaccinarsi,  e va rispettata, ovviamente.


Le paure più difficili da superare sono quelli irrazionali, perché si basano si anticipazioni negative, che essendo anticipazioni non sono contestabili.
Ma se non vengono riconosciute come paure è impossibile.
Sinceramente non mi interessa che le superino.


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> riformulo.
> *qualsiasi decisione presa da comune cittadino non ha fondamento scientifico.
> Sia per se stesso che, a maggior ragione, per gli altri.*
> 
> ...



Ma porca pupattola  , nemmeno io parlo arabo, o almeno non penso ancora, che tra poco avrò la seconda dose e di quel che sarà poi non si sa mai! 

Per inciso: che io abbia paura è assodato (l'ho detto in tutte le lingue! ). Sul fatto che questa paura sia totalmente irrazionale, avanzo invece più di una riserva.

Vogliamo essere razionali? Ecco, bene, partiamo dai dati. Questi sono i dati dei morti per fasce di età:

Il tasso di mortalità per fascia d’età | TRT Italiano

Bene. Ho lo 0,4% di possibilità, per fascia di età, di lasciarci le penne! Sai cosa significa? Che nella mia fascia di età, su *oltre 200 pazienti ammalati di covid (225? ora non ho voglia di fare conti "scientifici", e perciò teniamoci pure pessimisti)*, 1 muore. Ed è persino alta la probabilità che quel paziente abbia serie patologie già conclamate. Vogliamo contestare i dati? 

Orsù, mi dirai che questo grafico è un grafico di merda , stilato da non si sa chi (e peraltro parzialmente concordo, perché ho rilevato pure io l'assurdità di stilare una seconda fascia di età che ricomprende bimbi di 10 anni così come 39enni, visto che sappiamo bene oramai che i "decenni" (e i quindicenni, e i ventenni....  ) hanno una mortalità ben al di sotto di quella che è per gli over 30, ma tant'è 

Quindi vediamo anche che dice l'ISTAT (inequivocabile la parte che parla di età media dei deceduti):

Caratteristiche dei pazienti deceduti positivi all'infezione da SARS-CoV-2 in Italia (iss.it)

"_Al 21 luglio 2021 sono 1.479, dei 127.044 (1,2%), i pazienti deceduti SARS-CoV-2 positivi di età inferiore ai 50 anni. In particolare, 355 di questi avevano meno di 40 anni (221 uomini e 134 donne con età compresa tra 0 e 39 anni). Di 105 pazienti di età inferiore a 40 anni non sono disponibili informazioni cliniche; *degli altri, 206 presentavano gravi patologie preesistenti (patologie cardiovascolari, renali, psichiatriche, diabete, obesità) e 44 non avevano patologie di rilievo diagnosticate*._"

l'1,2% dei morti (non il tasso di mortalità generale per età, ma la percentuale dei morti under 50 tra chi è trapassato).

Ecco: in base a questi dati, io, da comune cittadina, più impaurita dagli effetti collaterali sconosciuti di un vaccino rspetto al rischio di lasciarci le penne, dovrei poter decidere per me.
E di grazia, per caso gli scienziati hanno presentato questo vaccino come completamente sicuro? Io spero di no! Perché - a meno che abbiano doti di preveggenza - sarebbero affermazioni che non potrebbero reggere, poiché non basate su dati e statistiche per l'appunto scientifici, ed essendo all'evidenza in corso di formazione l'elenco delle reazioni avverse (e del resto, complicanze a lungo termine, nulla è possibile sapere. Sapere, non pronosticare a mò di previsioni del tempo, eh....  ).
Invece i dati sulla mortalità sono lì, ben visibili a tutti.

Ma a fronte dello stato di emergenza GENERALE (e non per categorie o fasce) che hanno proclamato i nostri politici, oramai DA DUE ANNI (ragazzi: due - anni - in - stato - di - emergenza ), i nostri politici lungimiranti e benpensanti, han per caso detto "obbligatorio" il vaccino, così da spossessare me, semplice cittadina, dalla possibilità di decidere?

None!
Cosa hanno fatto però in compenso, vediamolo, stavolta per proiezioni:

Con l'obbligo del Green pass le prime dosi di vaccino cresciute del 46% (msn.com)

Non hanno reso obbligatorio il vaccino, hanno IMPOSTO l'obbligo del Green Pass, finanche per lavorare.

Ora: io capisco benissimo che si possa non essere d'accordo con la mia posizione. Io le rispetto tutte, finché non vanno ad incidere sulla mia, di libertà di scelta. Poi, chi la pensa diversamente, liberissimo di dire ho l'amico, dell'amico, dell'amico che è morto giovane per covid. E me ne dispiace, non è che mi fa certo piacere sapere di tutti questi morti, tra i giovani, poi, fa davvero senso.
Ma io guardo ai dati. Guardo quelli, vedo un vaccino di cui non so gli effetti collaterali (non il mal di braccio, eh, lo ripeto ), leggo ogni giorno che Astra Zeneca è consigliato per i vecchietti, il giorno successivo non più ,moderna va benissimo ai giovani, domani sospeso in certi posti, e bandito *in extremis* quale terza dose. Dosi miste, e ulteriori sgravi per chi ha.... ehm, voluto .... la seconda dose di Astra Zeneca o Johnson, giusto per non fare mischioni con la prima!!!!!    ). Embé!  Direi che come metodo scientifico, questo di andar per tentativi, è davvero rassicurante! 
Oggi un vaccino è indicato, domani non più. Rassicurante davvero!
Poi, inevitabile buttar l'occhio sui grafici che mi dicono che magari se accetto uno 0,4% di mortalità faccio meglio.... e che certi "gioiellini" li avrei lasciati volentieri ad altri contentissimi di buttarseli giù.

Spero di aver ben "riformulato" pure io, così magari ci capiamo! 

Edit: e aggiungo pure che io, in quanto donna, di quello 0,4% avrei ancora percentuali da "scontare", perché, a quanto pare, i maschietti sono significativamente più a rischio di me! In punto, nessuno ancora ha dato una spiegazione "scientifica" (sarà il ricambio del sangue? Boh, non spiegherebbe perché questa proporzione si mantiene anche nelle fasce che hanno oltrepassato la soglia della menopausa, ma tant'è che le mie ovaie funzionano ancora benissimo! ), ma i dati numerici sono - almeno quelli - alla portata anche dei comuni cittadini. Ivi compresi quelli COSTRETTI, ma non obbligati. Come se non avessimo già purgato abbastanza scelte per lo meno opinabili, da parte di chi ci governa. Viva la fiiiiiii...... ducia nel prossimo (governo)


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le paure più difficili da superare sono quelli irrazionali, perché si basano si anticipazioni negative, che essendo anticipazioni non sono contestabili.
> Ma se non vengono riconosciute come paure è impossibile.
> Sinceramente non mi interessa che le superino.


Però in questo caso non sono paure irrazionali


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però in questo caso non sono paure irrazionali


Ma infatti, è questo che vedo che alcuni si ostinano a non vedere. Non sto dicendo che il vaccino DEBBA essere a rischio "zero" (che nessun vaccino lo è), è che deve essere a rischio SCIENTIFICAMENTE e certamente MINORE rispetto a quanti rischi ho io di lasciarci le penne, per sta stramaledetta malattia. Ebbene: 0,4 per cento. Ad essere pessimista. Perché non ho gravi patologie conclamate, sono per giunta femmina (gramigna e cattiva lo aggiungo io!   ).

Ma i dati qualcuno li legge?
I cambiamenti repentini di opinioni in merito all'opportunità dei vaccini (che mutano come l'herpes!) qualcuno li nota? Sono acqua fresca come l'obbligo del Green Pass per lavorare? O leggo solo io un "andate tranqui con Astra Zeneca, giovani!", e poi "nono, per i giovani A.Z. non va bene, si faccia agli anziani! ", e ancora "no anche per gli anziani, o forse, sospendiamolo che non si sa mai, pensiamoci su e nel frattempo Pfizer per tutti ". Ho letto solo io di Moderna sospeso per i giovani in Danimarca e Svezia? Ho letto solo io della fantomatica terza dose con Moderna che doveva partire nelle RSU sospesa con l'ennesimo provvedimento d'emergenza?

*QUESTO* E' UN METODO "SCIENTIFICO"? Ha qualcosa di scientifico? Ma non si dica che siamo cavie! 

Astra Zeneca ora non è più così indicato per nessuno?

Domande eh.
A fronte di tutto questo, un bel Green Pass e passa la paura, in culo al RIGOROSSISSIMO metodo scientifico (che passa in secondo piano grazie alla politica). E le percentuali di rischio non se le guarda nessuno (direi che c'è una bella differenza tra il rischio che corro io e il rischio che corre un ultraottantenne). In compenso, nel lungo termine, per ovvie ragioni, grazie al vaccino ne corro più io di chi ha ottant'anni 

Perché l'obiettivo è quello di bypassare una malattia, costi quel che costi: e poco importa se i miei "costi" sulla malattia, in termini di rischio, sono minimi. O piuttosto: per me (i.e. secondo il mio parere) accettabili.
Hanno presentato le percentuali di deceduti o menomati gravi in seguito al vaccino?
No! Hanno solo sospeso la somministrazione di alcuni vaccini come se avessero il fuoco al culo.

Li vogliamo vedere, o no, anche questi dati? Perché i medici e chi ha lavorato avrà fatto il possibile per fare il minor numero di danni (e di questo non dubito), ma questo non significa né che il vaccino sia sicuro, né che - rispetto a me (e non all'ottantenne, con tutto il rispetto parlando) - il rischio che vado correndo col vaccino sia inferiore rispetto a quel, già pessimistico, 0,4%.

Eh, ma devo stare tranquilla, del resto si vede come la somministrazione di questi vaccini abbia seguito un rigoroso metodo scientifico! Sospesi, ritirati, non riconosciuti a 50 km di distanza, reintrodotti, van bene per vecchi, van bene per giovani, il dodicenne a rischio zero (ZERO!) si cucchi il vaccino altrimenti niente sport.... Potrei proseguire all'infinito.

Tutto facilmente riassumibile con due parole, nella mia ottica: schifo totale 

Poi certamente tutto il casino fatto coi vaccini è solo nella mia testa, quindi saranno le mie paure e perplessità ad essere irrazionali, sto vaccino lo faccio per il mio bene poiché ho una possibilità su cinque di restare secca se piglio una malattia che mi sarò già minimo fatta un paio di volte 

Concludo (sul baillamme dei vaccini che un giorno sono indicatissimi, e il giorno dopo banditi) con *LA SPERANZA che dietro a tutto questo ci siano esclusivamente e banalmente motivi politici , vale a dire finanziari e di mera opportunità. Il che lo troverei senz'altro rassicurante (!!!!) rispetto ad altro, non foss'altro che non sarebbe certo nulla di nuovo sotto il sole*.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma infatti, è questo che vedo che alcuni si ostinano a non vedere. Non sto dicendo che il vaccino DEBBA essere a rischio "zero" (che nessun vaccino lo è), è che deve essere a rischio SCIENTIFICAMENTE e certamente MINORE rispetto a quanti rischi ho io di lasciarci le penne, per sta stramaledetta malattia. Ebbene: 0,4 per cento. Ad essere pessimista. Perché non ho gravi patologie conclamate, sono per giunta femmina (gramigna e cattiva lo aggiungo io!   ).
> 
> Ma i dati qualcuno li legge?
> I cambiamenti repentini di opinioni in merito all'opportunità dei vaccini (che mutano come l'herpes!) qualcuno li nota? Sono acqua fresca come l'obbligo del Green Pass per lavorare? O leggo solo io un "andate tranqui con Astra Zeneca, giovani!", e poi "nono, per i giovani A.Z. non va bene, si faccia agli anziani! ", e ancora "no anche per gli anziani, o forse, sospendiamolo che non si sa mai, pensiamoci su e nel frattempo Pfizer per tutti ". Ho letto solo io di Moderna sospeso per i giovani in Danimarca e Svezia? Ho letto solo io della fantomatica terza dose con Moderna che doveva partire nelle RSU sospesa con l'ennesimo provvedimento d'emergenza?
> ...


Ma tutti si capisce la tua paura, ma credimi,  il "percorso" che accompagna ogni progetto è costellato di inciampi e inconvenienti e aggiustamenti di rotta.

E una vaccinazione di massa su scala mondiale in pochi mesi , è un progetto che mai è stato messo a punto a memoria d'uomo

Ciò che tu trovi sconvolgente è la assoluta normalità.

Chi fa qualsiasi attività progettuale e mastica di project management,  sa benissimo che gli inconvenienti e gli aggiustamenti di rotta, quando si persegue la realizzazione di un progetto, non sono clamorose sorprese, ma la assoluta e ovvia normalità .

Solo l'ingenuo immagina cose tranquille e senza nessun intoppo e inciampo.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> vero è che il concetto potresti estenderlo ad alcolisti, tossici, gente che corre troppo in moto o auto.   il concetto di dittatura sanitaria nasce da questo.


Per esperienza recentissima, fortunatamente in ospedale salvano ancora i ragazzi in coma etilico.
Ah, non ci vuole il Green Pass per accedere in PS come molti credono.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

void ha detto:


> Ma perchè mai tu vaccinato dovresti aver bisogno della TI?


Perché il vaccino riduce, non azzera.
E da conoscenze di Covid si muore anche da vaccinati.


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Per esperienza recentissima, fortunatamente in ospedale salvano ancora i ragazzi in coma etilico.
> Ah, non ci vuole il Green Pass per accedere in PS come molti credono.


Che è successo?


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> per ora sappiamo che chi ha problemi di coagulazione, dovrebbe approfondire la cosa prima di vaccinarsi


Va beh, al limite crepa.
L'amico di mio padre non voleva vaccinarsi.
Due settimane dopo la seconda  era in ospedale per problemi vascolari.
Stava bene prima, aveva fatto tutti gli esami.
Mio padre è stato al telefono mezz'ora con lul mentre era in ospedale.
Il giorno dopo non rispondeva.
Lo ha chiamato la figlia.
I funerali si svolgeranno settimana prossima.


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma tutti si capisce la tua paura, ma credimi,  il "percorso" che accompagna ogni progetto è costellato di inciampi e inconvenienti e aggiustamenti di rotta.
> 
> E una vaccinazione di massa su scala mondiale in pochi mesi , è un progetto che mai è stato messo a punto a memoria d'uomo
> 
> ...



Eh. Il punto è che a me del "progetto" condotto sulla mia, di pelle, non me ne frega un cazzo. Detto proprio piatto piatto.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> possono anche spararti se è per questo.  ma al momento il problema delle TI pare sotto controllo almeno qui da noi


Ovunque.
Siamo ormai in una condizione di normalità, con la stragrande maggioranza della popolazione vaccinata.
Pensiamo anche al resto.



perplesso ha detto:


> Io si. Come del fatto che almeno qui e non so dirti il motivo preciso,  pare che ci siano meno volontari vaccinatori


Da noi hanno chiuso molti hub.



7up ha detto:


> Che palle con questi fumatori, *prima del Covid possiamo dire che era anbastanza gestibile tutto, tranne forse in certe regioni.*
> Dopo...con l'emergenza, pazienti oncologici, cardiopatici, immunodepressi, faticano a curarsi, anche solo una visita di controllo viene rimandata di parecchi mesi.
> Qualche mese fa' è morta una mia amica perché dopo  un mal di pancia è stata rispedita a casa da 2 ospedali.
> E quando è stata finalmente ricoverata l'anno lasciata sola in reparto ed è morta li da sola come un cane.
> ...


Uhm, no.
Mia moglie fu rispedita a casa già sette anni fa perché non c'era posto.
Le gestione ospedaliera ha retto meglio ultimi anni perché si sono ridotti in maniera ridicola i giorni di degenza.
TI operano, ti mandano a casa anche in giornata (mia moglie, mio cognato), quando un tempo ti tenevano almeno due o tre giorni.
Sono anni che si è al limite.
Non per niente ormai da anni ci rivolgiamo all'assistenza privata.
Ovviamente il Covid è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso, che era già colmo.
Il problema è che vaccini a parte in 18 mesi non hanno fatto niente.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma guarda che in ospedale mica girano tutti scafandrati, non esistono mica solo i reparti covid.
> La tua amica era quindi positiva al Covid?


Credo nell'ultimo anno di essermi fatto più ospedali di tanti. e sinceramente ho la sensazione che girino molte leggende a proposito.



feather ha detto:


> Che poi vorrei sapere storicamente quali altri vaccini hanno mostrato effetti collaterali a distanza di anni..


E' la prima volta che stiamo usando vaccini a mRNA. Gli altri vaccini sono virali.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Il punto è che a me del "progetto" condotto sulla mia, di pelle, non me ne frega un cazzo. Detto proprio piatto piatto.


Questo è chiaro,  e te ne do atto.

Era solo per specificare che quanto stai notando è assolutamente normale e non ha nulla di sconvolgente. 

Solo chi non ha la più pallida idea di cosa significhi strutturare e realizzare un progetto,  trova sconvolgenti gli inconvenienti e gli inciampi


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2021)

Lancio una provocazione, per curiosità, anche 

C'è qui dentro qualcuno DELLA MIA STESSA FASCIA DI ETA' (45enne, apparentemente abbastanza sana , senza patologie gravi per lo meno conclamate, per giunta femmina   ), o di quella che precede, che si senta di dirmi "Foglia, a fronte di un caso su .... toh, 300 (considerato quanto sopra, sempre in ottica pessimistica, eh  ) la costrizione a vaccinarti se non vuoi andare incontro a pesantissime conseguenze sul piano sociale è quanto mai opportuna?". Che insomma sono più i benefici dei rischi? Dati alla mano possibilmente, eh, visto che dobbiamo parlarne in termini razionali e scientifici!


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo è chiaro,  e te ne do atto.
> 
> Era solo per specificare che quanto stai notando è assolutamente normale e non ha nulla di sconvolgente.
> 
> Solo chi non ha la più pallida idea di cosa significhi strutturare e realizzare un progetto,  trova *sconvolgenti* gli inconvenienti e gli inciampi


Io li trovo pericolosi, o potenzialmente tali, PER ME, E PER LA MIA SALUTE.
Ti ripeto: gli "intoppi" conseguenti al cambio repentino di indicazioni dei singoli vaccini, mi auguro tanto che siano dovuti alle fognate dei nostri emeriti politici, che del resto han già dato ampia prova di saperne mettere in atto 

Ma la mia, come dicevo (e lo preciso) è solo una SPERANZA. Che tutta sta confusione sia originata non da seri dubbi riguardanti l'incolumità di chi viene vaccinato (con ripensamenti dall'oggi al domani: scientifici proprio, questi "gioiellini"!  ) ma a semplici, schifosissime, bassissime, danarosissime ragioni di opportunità di chi governa. Noi, e ovviamente anche gli altri, visto che non sta capitando solo da noi. Sconvolgenti? Pericolosi, se così non fosse. Se così fosse, sconvolgenti proprio per nulla. Ordinaria amministrazione, direi piuttosto.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si e ho anticorpi bassi, motivo per cui vorrebbero mi rivaccinassi. Possono morì
> 
> Preoccupati


Sembra che la memoria cellulare sia comunque un valido ausilio a non contrarre nuovamente forme gravi di Covid, anche in presenza di anticorpi bassi.
Inoltre, la stessa memoria cellulare può derivare dall'aver contratto in precedenza altri coronavirus, o la stessa Sars.
La Sars esiste da almeno 20 anni e ho la convinzione che in famiglia la si sia contratta negli anni precedenti.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> semplicemente non puoi.
> non hai gli strumenti e la formazione idonea, come me, per poter prendere una decisione.


Boh. Mia moglie è laureata in CTF, tossicologia, reazioni avverse, ma è stato detto pure a lei che non ha la formazione idonea.
E ha dovuto come me vaccinarsi per ottenere sto cazzo di Green Pass, che i nostri datori di lavoro, le cui competenze in materia sono inesistenti, devono pretendere da noi.
Eppure in TV sento che pure Cecchi Paone parla con competenza della questione.
Di una cosa sono convinto, comunque.
Che data la durata limitata in 4 mesi della copertura vaccinale, sia stato meglio vaccinarsi ora in vista dell'inverno, che averlo fatto in primavera per l'estate, arrivando a essere scoperti per l'inverno.
Va beh, tanto c'è la terza dose.


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Boh. Mia moglie è laureata in CTF, tossicologia, reazioni avverse, ma è stato detto pure a lei che non ha la formazione idonea.
> E ha dovuto come me vaccinarsi per ottenere sto cazzo di Green Pass, che i nostri datori di lavoro, le cui competenze in materia sono inesistenti, devono pretendere da noi.
> Eppure in TV sento che pure Cecchi Paone parla con competenza della questione.
> Di una cosa sono convinto, comunque.
> ...


A quel punto saremo per lo meno fuori dallo stato di emergenza, e forse non saremo più in tanti pochi a farci due domande 
Queste stramaledette due dosi, invece, purtroppo, erano inevitabili, perché "le han fatte tutti".
Sai che persino le badanti e le colf senza Green Pass, lavoranti in nero  , sono state "licenziate"?
Nel mio ambiente è una jungla peggio che lì: sicché, le conseguenze ce le porteremo avanti ben oltre il 31 di dicembre. Ma sulla terza dose, per quanto mi riguarda (e a meno di altri "magheggi" politici altamente incostituzionali) campa cavallo, che l'erba cresce.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lancio una provocazione, per curiosità, anche
> 
> C'è qui dentro qualcuno DELLA MIA STESSA FASCIA DI ETA' (45enne, apparentemente abbastanza sana , senza patologie gravi per lo meno conclamate, per giunta femmina  ), o di quella che precede, che si senta di dirmi "Foglia, a fronte di un caso su .... toh, 300 (considerato quanto sopra, sempre in ottica pessimistica, eh  ) la costrizione a vaccinarti se non vuoi andare incontro a pesantissime conseguenze sul piano sociale è quanto mai opportuna?". Che insomma sono più i benefici dei rischi? Dati alla mano possibilmente, eh, visto che dobbiamo parlarne in termini razionali e scientifici!


I benefici ci sono.
Stiamo parlando tutti solo di questo.
E come sai, quando uno nudo in doccia in un carcere si mette a raccogliere la saponetta perché vede in quel momento solo quella, dietro si trova probabilmente qualcuno che lo incula o lo accoltella.


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> I benefici ci sono.
> Stiamo parlando tutti solo di questo.
> E come sai, quando uno nudo in doccia in un carcere si mette a raccogliere la saponetta perché vede in quel momento solo quella, dietro si trova probabilmente qualcuno che lo incula o lo accoltella.


I benefici ci sono. Sto parlando di un rapporto rischi/benefici e di cosa ne pensa chi è mio coetaneo, o è più giovane di me (tu sei troppo vecchio   , già ti cucchi un 1,3% )



(Più che al carcerato che raccatta la saponetta, che comunque ci sta , pensavo allle pantomime del prossimo Governo, che scommetto succederà rapidamente all'attuale)


----------



## feather (15 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non sto dicendo che il vaccino DEBBA essere a rischio "zero" (che nessun vaccino lo è), è che deve essere a rischio SCIENTIFICAMENTE e certamente MINORE rispetto a quanti rischi ho io di lasciarci le penne, per sta stramaledetta malattia. Ebbene: 0,4 per cento


E ci sono più dello 0,4% di morti per il vaccino? Se si allora hai fatto benissimo


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> *E ci sono più dello 0,4% di morti per il vaccino?* Se si allora hai fatto benissimo


Le percentuali attuali non le conosco. So tuttavia che (almeno qui da noi) sono stati conteggiati come morti per covid tutti quelli risultati positivi al test del covid (persino uno affogato in mare). Mentre non so, come siamo messi coi morti (sospetti" post vaccino. Nemmeno se li dicano, lo so. Nn se ne parla 
Di quelli che saranno o potranno essere di qui a 5 o 10 anni, io non sono in grado di fare un calcolo.
I dati certi (anche ad abundantiam, direi) sono quelli relativi ai deceduti per fascia di età. Possiamo considerarli dati "scientifici", secondo te?


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2021)

Un dodicenne a rischio ZERO (giusto per parlare di come il rapporto rischi/benefici sia stato considerato dai nostri politici) avrà rischi zero (o prossimi allo zero) anche col vaccino?

Va bien, lieta se vi ho trasmesso una parte delle mie inquietudini


----------



## feather (15 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Di quelli che saranno o potranno essere di qui a 5 o 10 anni


Di quelli che saranno cosa? Scusa, ho perso il filo


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Di quelli che saranno cosa? Scusa, ho perso il filo


Morti e/o gravemente lesi dal vaccino.  Io questa percentuale non la so. Ho visto solo vaccini sospesi più velocemente della luce  In compenso so la percentuale di morti per covid tra quelli della mia età.  Tu hai altri dati?


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Mi hanno chiesto già 4 volte il Green pass , fra poco mando a cagare tutti e me ne vado a casa .


----------



## Skorpio (15 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un dodicenne a rischio ZERO (giusto per parlare di come il rapporto rischi/benefici sia stato considerato dai nostri politici) avrà rischi zero (o prossimi allo zero) anche col vaccino?
> 
> Va bien, lieta se vi ho trasmesso una parte delle mie inquietudini


Ma.. sei così sicura...?

Roma 11 agosto 2021- Il 5,5% dei contagi Covid in Italia, in pratica 240.105 casi, riguarda *bambini tra 0 e 9 anni*, in questa fascia d'età si registrano *14 decessi*.

 Se questo fosse il dato di decessi in un attraversamento pedonale, avrebbero già costruito un sottopasso


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. sei così sicura...?
> 
> Roma 11 agosto 2021- Il 5,5% dei contagi Covid in Italia, in pratica 240.105 casi, riguarda *bambini tra 0 e 9 anni*, in questa fascia d'età si registrano *14 decessi*.
> 
> Se questo fosse il dato di decessi in un attraversamento pedonale, avrebbero già costruito un sottopasso


ma su tutti gli incroci in Italia! Non fa testo


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Basta scappo .... Non ho più fiorini


----------



## Ulisse (15 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> in base a questi dati, io, da comune cittadina, più impaurita dagli effetti collaterali sconosciuti di un vaccino rspetto al rischio di lasciarci le penne, dovrei poter decidere per me.


Scusa ma lo trovo un ragionamento con senso civico ridotto al minimo.
semplificando, la tua situazione (età, salute, patologie,..) ti colloca in una fascia privilegiata quindi valuti che i rischi al fare il vaccino non sono compensati visto l'esigua probabilità di avere compicazioni serie.
Non consideriamo che vaccinarsi tutti aiuta a combatterlo in generale e frornisce protezione a chi non può vaccinarsi per svariati motivi.

Applicando lo stesso approccio egoistico, mi opporrei ai soldi dati alle mense dei poveri visto che io, fortunatamente, non ne usufruisco
Il senso civico ci dovrebbe spingere a fare delle scelte per il bene comune anche se non sembrano le ottimali per il singolo.
"sembrano" perchè se la paura è sugli effetti collaterali...beh..ci tocca aspettare e vedere che succede 




Foglia ha detto:


> Spero di aver ben "riformulato" pure io, così magari ci capiamo!


riformulato mica tanto eh....sicuramente hai scritto molto.
E' impegnativo risponderti perchè costringi l'interlocutore a leggere un papiello ogni volta 
E spesso, nel mio caso, a rileggerlo perchè i pochi ma presuntuosi neuroni che ho si lanciano pure in altre attività parallele facendomi perdere l filo della tua replica.

Comunque, è chiaro:
Se non lo convinci con gli argomenti lo batti per sfinimento


----------



## Ulisse (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Eppure in TV sento che pure Cecchi Paone parla con competenza della questione


e vabbuò..si sa come funziona in televisione....


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> e vabbuò..si sa come funziona in televisione....


In Tv, nei quotidiani, ovunque devono vendere qualcosa funziona così.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

La mia collega, anticorpi alti post Covid, no vaccino, senza Green Pass.
Non trova posto ove fare il tampone.
Il problema sta  qui.
Pochi hub vaccinali, ancora meno posti ove effettuare tamponi.
E i tamponi servirebbero anche alle persone malate...


----------



## feather (15 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Morti e/o gravemente lesi dal vaccino.  Io questa percentuale non la so. Ho visto solo vaccini sospesi più velocemente della luce  In compenso so la percentuale di morti per covid tra quelli della mia età.  Tu hai altri dati?


Ci sono mai stati nella storia vaccini che hanno dato effetti collaterali a distanza di 5-10 anni?


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ci sono mai stati nella storia vaccini che hanno dato effetti collaterali a distanza di 5-10 anni?


I vaccini a mRNA non sono mai stati usati prima d'ora sulla popolazione.
I vaccini comunemente detti virali utilizzano un altro meccanismo d'azione.
Non abbiamo dati su un utilizzo di prodotti come questi vaccini sul medio e lungo periodo.
E' scritto nelle avvertenze del prodotto stesso.
Questo per ribadire che "non è che hanno nascosto qualcosa", è tutto in chiaro ed è evidente che vaccinarsi è una scelta la cui responsabilità ricade assolutamente su di noi.
Firmando il consenso queste cose avreste dovute leggerle, erano tra la documentazione da scaricare all'atto della prenotazione.


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ci sono mai stati nella storia vaccini che hanno dato effetti collaterali a distanza di 5-10 anni?


parlare di effetti a 5-10 anni non ha senso, perchè provare il nesso su di un lasso di tempo così ampio è quasi impossibile.   i vaccini, così come qualsiasi altro farmaco, vengono sottoposti a farmacovigilanza proprio per garantire che l'incidenza delle reazioni avverse resti infinitesima.

per fare un esempio, si parla di rischio di emorragie interne dovute al vaccino contro la rosolia nell'ordine di 2-3 casi per milione.    il che non toglie che è un bene che si monitori, altrimenti continueremmo a dare il talidomide alle donne incinte.


----------



## feather (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non abbiamo dati su un utilizzo di prodotti come questi vaccini sul medio e lungo periodo.





perplesso ha detto:


> parlare di effetti a 5-10 anni non ha senso, perchè provare il nesso su di un lasso di tempo così ampio è quasi impossibile


In altre parole no. Per cui ci stiamo preoccupando per una cosa che non è manco mai successa


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> La mia collega, anticorpi alti post Covid, no vaccino, senza Green Pass.
> Non trova posto ove fare il tampone.
> Il problema sta  qui.
> Pochi hub vaccinali, ancora meno posti ove effettuare tamponi.
> E i tamponi servirebbero anche alle persone malate...


hub vaccinali a Milano ci sono
Alle scintille c’è posto oggi per domani


----------



## Marjanna (15 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lancio una provocazione, per curiosità, anche
> 
> C'è qui dentro qualcuno DELLA MIA STESSA FASCIA DI ETA' (45enne, apparentemente abbastanza sana , senza patologie gravi per lo meno conclamate, per giunta femmina  ), o di quella che precede, che si senta di dirmi "Foglia, a fronte di un caso su .... toh, 300 (considerato quanto sopra, sempre in ottica pessimistica, eh  ) la costrizione a vaccinarti se non vuoi andare incontro a pesantissime conseguenze sul piano sociale è quanto mai opportuna?". Che insomma sono più i benefici dei rischi? Dati alla mano possibilmente, eh, visto che dobbiamo parlarne in termini razionali e scientifici!


Ma non puoi chiedere dati, su un dato di partenza che è "45 anni e mi ritengo abbastanza sana, oggi". Non vuol dire niente.
Se tiri in mezzo delle patologie sai quante se ne stanno asintomatiche e silenti per anni? O di quante ancora conosciamo poco? Tra 5 o 10 anni se ti ammali o se muori non è che ti guarderanno e diranno "è il vaccino", e se proprio tu volessi dire "ehhh perchè nel 2021 avevo fatto il vaccino", pure nell'ipotesi nel tuo specifico caso possa avere valenza, se la girano come vogliono. Ma lo stesso vale per il Covid contratto.
Alcuni di noi hanno svolto degli esami di screening prima di vaccinarsi, giusto per non andare completamente alla cieca. Che tu possa avere paura è lecito e comprensibile ma nessuno qui ti può dare garanzie, come tu non puoi darmene sul Covid che è come un'influenza.
Io prendo il tuo dato. Ma è tuo. 

Se quello di cui parli, di morti per Covid falsificate, fosse vero (io non lo contesto, non lo so) il mio pensiero non andrebbe tanto al Covid di per se, ma a cosa rappresenterebbe questo. Perchè sostanzialmente mi dici che è norma comune il falso in una cartella clinica. Che negli ospedali lavorano alla cazzo di cane, mettendo toppe e facendo le cose un po' come viene, tanto poi dopo al limite si mischiano le carte a comodo.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> In altre parole no. Per cui ci stiamo preoccupando per una cosa che non è manco mai successa


Beh, la farmacovigilanza per fortuna funziona con questo criterio.
E anche tutte le norme di sicurezza.
Ti preoccupi per qualcosa che potrebbe succedere ma che ancora ti è ignoto.


----------



## feather (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> I vaccini a mRNA non sono mai stati usati prima d'ora sulla popolazione.
> 
> Non abbiamo dati su un utilizzo di prodotti come questi vaccini sul medio e lungo periodo.


Considera anche che i primi test con i vaccini a mRNA risalgono al 2011[1]. Dieci anni fa.

`[1] https://ec.europa.eu/research-and-innovation/en/horizon-magazine/five-things-you-need-know-about-mrna-vaccine-safety`


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> hub vaccinali a Milano ci sono
> Alle scintille c’è posto oggi per domani


Ma da noi hanno vaccinato anche le lucertole, ormai.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Considera anche che i primi test con i vaccini a mRNA risalgono al 2011[1]. Dieci anni fa.
> 
> `[1] https://ec.europa.eu/research-and-innovation/en/horizon-magazine/five-things-you-need-know-about-mrna-vaccine-safety`


Dieci anni in campo farmaceutico non sono tanti.
Del resto mancano pure gli studi sulla teratogenicità.


----------



## Martes (15 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lancio una provocazione, per curiosità, anche
> 
> C'è qui dentro qualcuno DELLA MIA STESSA FASCIA DI ETA' (45enne, apparentemente abbastanza sana , senza patologie gravi per lo meno conclamate, per giunta femmina   ), o di quella che precede, che si senta di dirmi "Foglia, a fronte di un caso su .... toh, 300 (considerato quanto sopra, sempre in ottica pessimistica, eh  ) la costrizione a vaccinarti se non vuoi andare incontro a pesantissime conseguenze sul piano sociale è quanto mai opportuna?". Che insomma sono più i benefici dei rischi? Dati alla mano possibilmente, eh, visto che dobbiamo parlarne in termini razionali e scientifici!


Non ho dati alla mano e mi sono rotta i coglioni di queste discussioni, ma un amico di famiglia 42enne, sanissimo, faceva i tuoi stessi identici ragionamenti e ora è intubato. Oh, poi magari se si vaccinava schiattava direttamente. Sicuramente non fa statistica ma me l'hai fatto venire in mente


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> In altre parole no. Per cui ci stiamo preoccupando per una cosa che non è manco mai successa


con un vaccino di nuova generazione nemmeno poteva succedere, sarebbe come se paragonassi un'auto del 1930 ad una di oggi.   quello che voglio è dire che  la farmacovigilanza non inficia il discorso della vaccinazione


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. sei così sicura...?
> 
> Roma 11 agosto 2021- Il 5,5% dei contagi Covid in Italia, in pratica 240.105 casi, riguarda *bambini tra 0 e 9 anni*, in questa fascia d'età si registrano *14 decessi*.
> 
> Se questo fosse il dato di decessi in un attraversamento pedonale, avrebbero già costruito un sottopasso


Ok, possiamo dire rischi prossimi allo zero? Davvero più di quanto può fare un'influenza?
Chiedo


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Non ho dati alla mano e mi sono rotta i coglioni di queste discussioni, ma un amico di famiglia 42enne, sanissimo, faceva i tuoi stessi identici ragionamenti e ora è intubato. Oh, poi magari se si vaccinava schiattava direttamente. Sicuramente non fa statistica ma me l'hai fatto venire in mente


Ma infatti non dovremmo neppure stare ancora qui a discutere.
L'Italia è perfettamente in media con i migliori paesi europei come percentuale di vaccinati, semmai è un po' più carente sul piano delle cure, sia domiciliari che ospedaliere.
Il Green Pass in una regione che ha vaccinato oltre il 90% della popolazione (Lombardia) è un controsenso logico, come lo è il fatto che i controlli spettino alle imprese e non allo stato.
Con l'obbligo avevamo finito di discutere, i controlli li faceva lo stato e si tornava a lavorare senza rotture di coglioni.


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Scusa ma lo trovo un ragionamento con senso civico ridotto al minimo.
> semplificando, la tua situazione (età, salute, patologie,..) ti colloca in una fascia privilegiata quindi valuti che i rischi al fare il vaccino non sono compensati visto l'esigua probabilità di avere compicazioni serie.
> Non consideriamo che vaccinarsi tutti aiuta a combatterlo in generale e frornisce protezione a chi non può vaccinarsi per svariati motivi.
> 
> ...



No ma guarda, di senso civico mi tengo il mio, e ciascuno si tenga pure il proprio! 

Tanto per dire, sono reduce dalla seconda siringata, e oggi (con molto senso civico) mentre stavo in sala di aspetto post puntura, la mia mezzora è stata utile a raccattare uno che non è certo svenuto per la mia avvenenza   , ma che se non fossi stata lì anziché atterrare attutito su una sedia si sarebbe sfracellato per terra. Il tutto, malgrado chi mi abbia fatto il vaccino mi abbia detto (già invero dalla scorsa volta) di non far sforzi e di non sollevare pesi 

Torno seria  : strano che tu non abbia nulla da rispondere, Vero che scrivo molto, ma vero anche che offro più cose da controbattere 

In realtà, non è che qui si giochi a chi ha ragione e chi torto 
E' che talvolta ho come l'impressione che ci siano "illuminati" da una parte, e biechi egoisti no vax dall'altra parte. E.... non è esattamente così. Dei benefici se ne parla diffusamente, dei rischi, molto meno. Addirittura c'è chi dice "ma dai, Foglia, ora di 5 anni tanto sarà impossibile sapere se ci saranno effetti correlati al vaccino".  Come tutti, faccio le mie valutazioni. E un conto è (se la si vuol vedere così) "sacrificare" soldi per chi è meno fortunato di noi. Un conto è metterci la propria salute 
Hai un altro senso civico? Son contenta per te, non per questo mi sento "meno"


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No ma guarda, di senso civico mi tengo il mio, e ciascuno si tenga pure il proprio!
> 
> Tanto per dire, sono reduce dalla seconda siringata, e oggi (con molto senso civico) mentre stavo in sala di aspetto post puntura, la mia mezzora è stata utile a raccattare uno che non è certo svenuto per la mia avvenenza   , ma che se non fossi stata lì anziché atterrare attutito su una sedia si sarebbe sfracellato per terra. Il tutto, malgrado chi mi abbia fatto il vaccino mi abbia detto (già invero dalla scorsa volta) di non far sforzi e di non sollevare pesi
> 
> ...


Ma non è senso civico.
Guarda, anch'io da quando sono vaccinato ho sviluppato un profondo egoismo.
Se mi faranno tornare in zona rossa mi incazzerò peggio di un portuale di Trieste.
Con chi devo ancora deciderlo.
Dopo aver obbedito ciecamente a tutto, ne ho le palle piene.


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è senso civico.
> Guarda, anch'io da quando sono vaccinato ho sviluppato un profondo egoismo.
> Se mi faranno tornare in zona rossa *mi incazzerò peggio di un portuale di Trieste.
> Con chi devo ancora deciderlo*.
> Dopo aver obbedito ciecamente a tutto, ne ho le palle piene.




Con il Governo, @danny  . Peccato solo che di questo passo presto ce ne sarà un altro


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Con il Governo, @danny  . Peccato solo che di questo passo presto ce ne sarà un altro


Oh, ma il Governo ha anche un bel po' di consenso, eh.
Mica è solo colpa loro di tutto.


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ci sono mai stati nella storia vaccini che hanno dato effetti collaterali a distanza di 5-10 anni?


Non lo so. Ci sono studi al riguardo di medicinali (ne parlavo giusto con il milanese  , che è un altro che, come me, preferirebbe piuttosto decidere come ammazzarsi  ) in America che han fatto centinaia di migliaia di morti, tutto abbastanza passato sotto silenzio, o giù di lì 
Per cui, anche stare nella parte "giusta" del mondo, tanto rassicurante non è.

Come dice @danny, poi, questi sono vaccini relativamente nuovi, studiati e poi lasciati perdere. Chiaro che qualcuno li deve provare. Non avrei voluto essere io.


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Oh, ma il Governo ha anche un bel po' di consenso, eh.
> Mica è solo colpa loro di tutto.


Ma no. Loro devono semplicemente sopperire ad altre falle e (giustamente) fermare il numero dei morti. Al solito, si pensa all'oggi, però. Circa i rischi   . Non si vedono, quelli tra 5 anni manco si vedranno, e se anche vi fossero sarebbe quasi inutile scoprirli, o far uscire polveroni. Tanto è tutta roba fatta in stato di emergenza, per la quale non risponderà mai nessuno.
Non se ne parla, non si accerteranno, ergo NON ESISTONO 
Proprio se uno schiatta nella sla d'aspetto, si verrà a sapere.
Il tizio di oggi era "un emotivo" , sia mai che invece qualche sostanza non gli abbia fatto gran bene. Starà lì un pò (sdraiato su un lettino), e poi a casa spensierato


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma *non puoi chiedere dati, su un dato di partenza che è "45 anni e mi ritengo abbastanza sana, oggi*". Non vuol dire niente.
> Se tiri in mezzo delle patologie sai quante se ne stanno asintomatiche e silenti per anni? O di quante ancora conosciamo poco? Tra 5 o 10 anni se ti ammali o se muori non è che ti guarderanno e diranno "è il vaccino", e se proprio tu volessi dire "ehhh perchè nel 2021 avevo fatto il vaccino", pure nell'ipotesi nel tuo specifico caso possa avere valenza, se la girano come vogliono. Ma lo stesso vale per il Covid contratto.
> Alcuni di noi hanno svolto degli esami di screening prima di vaccinarsi, giusto per non andare completamente alla cieca. Che tu possa avere paura è lecito e comprensibile ma nessuno qui ti può dare garanzie, come tu non puoi darmene sul Covid che è come un'influenza.
> Io prendo il tuo dato. Ma è tuo.
> ...


Beh. Il dato di partenza, serve a calcolare il mio rischio di morte per covid, mica per il vaccino. Che - poi - non mi garantisca dal non lasciarci le penne, è un altro discorso. Ho sempre parlato di calcolo di un rischio, mica di essere esente da ogni rischio.

Quanto alle morti "falsificate" non so che dirti: sapevo che tra i morti per covid sono stati conteggiati tutti i casi positivi. Di cosa siano morti non so, né so se il covid c'entrasse con quel poveretto morto affogato   . Ma mica è l'unico caso, eh.


----------



## feather (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Dieci anni in campo farmaceutico non sono tanti.


Foglia voleva i rischi a 10 anni. 
Credo la gran parte di chi ha partecipato a quei tests 10 anni fa sia ancora viva per raccontarlo.
Era per rassicurare Foglia


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Foglia voleva i rischi a 10 anni.
> *Credo la gran parte di chi ha partecipato a quei tests 10 anni fa sia ancora viva per raccontarlo*.
> Era per rassicurare Foglia


Ehm.... grazie


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Foglia voleva i rischi a 10 anni.
> Credo la gran parte di chi ha partecipato a quei tests 10 anni fa sia ancora viva per raccontarlo.
> Era per rassicurare Foglia


Intendi i topi?
Da testimonianza di mia moglie vengono mediamente decapitati anche se in buona salute.
I primi test su un campione umano sono stati condotti nel 2020, dalla Pfizer.
Le osservazioni per casi di miocardite e pericardite sono  rese note solo  a luglio 2021 sulla base dei dati resi disponibili dalla farmacovigilanza passiva.
Successivamente è stata aggiunta la globulobefrite, la necrosi epidermica tossica, l'eritema multiforme etc etc
I dati USA sono disponibili su VAERS dove si riscontrano più di 13.000 decessi post vaccino segnalati negli USA.
Non tutti sembrano stare bene dopo la vaccinazione.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Dopodichè a me non può fregare di meno di chi sta male dopo la vaccinazione, dato che con un po' di sano egoismo interessa solo che stia bene io e le persone a cui voglio bene.
Ciò che mi preme sottolineare è che più o meno tutti qui abbiamo rispettato le norme anticovid finora e abbiamo voglia di uscirne fuori da questa situazione, per cui...
Vaccinati siamo vaccinati tutti?
Basta.
Torniamo a vivere a lavorare a scopare esattamente come prima e morta lì.
E mai più zone rosse e altri divieti che hanno rotto il cazzo.


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Intendi i topi?
> Da testimonianza di mia moglie vengono mediamente decapitati anche se in buona salute.
> I primi test su un campione umano sono stati condotti nel 2020, dalla Pfizer.
> Le osservazioni per casi di miocardite e pericardite sono  rese note solo  a luglio 2021 sulla base dei dati resi disponibili dalla farmacovigilanza passiva.
> ...


Speriamo in bene, oramai. Tanto, anche dovesse succedermi qualcosa, non ci sarà nessuno da ringraziare   , che alla fine questo vaccino l'ho proprio VOLUTO fare io.  Spero solo (come dicevi tu) che adesso non ci rompano più i coglioni, e che - ora che per noi si parlerà di terza dose - almeno non ci saranno più in gioco interessi quali il lavoro o la scuola dei figli (persino alle riunioni scolastiche non vai senza G.P., sugli autobus che non hanno mai potenziato però sì. Ma non più al lavoro). Vabbè, lasciamo stare.


----------



## feather (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Intendi i topi?


Dal link che ho riportato poco sopra

_Human trials of cancer vaccines using the same mRNA technology have been taking place since at least 2011_

Immagino che per _human _non intendano i topi


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Dal link che ho riportato poco sopra
> 
> _Human trials of cancer vaccines using the same mRNA technology have been taking place since at least 2011_
> 
> Immagino che per _human _non intendano i topi


Sai dirmi qualcosa di più su questi trial?


----------



## feather (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sai dirmi qualcosa di più su questi trial?


No, a parte quello che ho letto sull'articolo di cui sopra


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> No, a parte quello che ho letto sull'articolo di cui sopra


A quel che so erano stati condotti su poche persone, volontari, dell'ordine delle decine,  caratterizzati dall'avere un elevato rischio di sviluppo tumore.
La ricerca di un vaccino per il cancro è un campo che dura da decenni.
L'ordine di grandezza attuale dei dati disponibili è assolutamente imparagonabile, ma va anche detto, visto dalle case farmaceutiche, che è il momento del vitello grasso: poter sperimentare su un ordine così elevato di popolazione e con investimenti statali per una tecnologia che potrebbe dar luogo a nuovi e importanti spazi di mercato è un'occasione da sfruttare fino in fondo, tenendo anche conto della benevolenza della farmacovigilanza passiva.


----------



## Ulisse (15 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No ma guarda, di senso civico mi tengo il mio, e ciascuno si tenga pure il proprio!


ognuno si tiene il proprio di senso civico.
Io, mi dispiace, continuo a leggerla come scelta motivata da un mix di paura ed egoismo.
E sicuramente sono interconnesse.

il sunto della tua posizione è che stando alle tue condizioni fisiche, il vaccino può essere non così tanto conveniente.
Sempre secondo il tuo di ragionamento




Foglia ha detto:


> Torno seria  : strano che tu non abbia nulla da rispondere, Vero che scrivo molto, ma vero anche che offro più cose da controbattere


ma ti ho risposto.
sto cercando di non essere prolisso.
Non posso soccombere alla tentazione di rispondere con lo stesso volume di parole 



Foglia ha detto:


> In realtà, non è che qui si giochi a chi ha ragione e chi torto
> E' che talvolta ho come l'impressione che ci siano "illuminati" da una parte, e biechi egoisti no vax dall'altra parte. E.... non è esattamente così. Dei benefici se ne parla diffusamente, dei rischi, molto meno.


qua sono serio...
non si tratta di stare dalla parte dei guelfi o ghibellini.
Per formazione e carattere preferisco non esprimermi su settori che non sono di mia competenza.
Questo, molto complesso, dei vaccini è uno dei tanti.
Ti assicuro che anche leggere un grafico che sembri assolutamente autoesplicativo, se non si è del settore, ci porta facilmente a cattive interpretazioni e, sulla scorta delle proprie convinzioni, ad ancora più errate conclusioni.

Io non mi sento un illuminato 
Anzi, e non mi riferisco a nessuno in aprticolare, è proprio da chi solleva dubbi ed elabora delle spiegazioni scientifiche che vedo una tale inclinazione.



Foglia ha detto:


> Come tutti, faccio le mie valutazioni.


E' questo il punto.
Valutiamo, avendo a disposizione, solo strumenti molto rudimentali.
Questo bisogna sempre tenerlo a mente altrimenti a furia di ripetersi certe idee finiamo con il convincersi che siano corrette.



Foglia ha detto:


> E un conto è (se la si vuol vedere così) "sacrificare" soldi per chi è meno fortunato di noi. Un conto è metterci la propria salute


eh no.
Posso pure chiedere egoisticamente che i soldi delle (mie) tasse finiscano in servizi di cui ne usufruisco.



Foglia ha detto:


> Hai un altro senso civico? Son contenta per te, non per questo mi sento "meno"


io non ho un altro/alto senso civico. Per niente.
Nessuno si può sentire "meno" di me....te lo assicuro
Se vogliamo, anche la mia scelta è sotto un certo punto di vista egoistico.
Voglio ritornare il più presto ed il più possibile ad una vita senza limitazioni.
Se questo comporterà il vaccinarsi allora ben venga.


----------



## ologramma (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Dopodichè a me non può fregare di meno di chi sta male dopo la vaccinazione, dato che con un po' di sano egoismo interessa solo che stia bene io e le persone a cui voglio bene.
> Ciò che mi preme sottolineare è che più o meno tutti qui abbiamo rispettato le norme anticovid finora e abbiamo voglia di uscirne fuori da questa situazione, per cui...
> Vaccinati siamo vaccinati tutti?
> Basta.
> ...



 lavorare non credo  scopare servirebbe un miracolo  , andare in viaggio all'estero spero  in Italia già fatto .
Guarda zone rosse se sti beceri di non vax cambiano non le faremo più , leggo i dati della gran Bretagna  sono messi maluccio per cui penso che il nostro modo di vedere e contrastare il covid con il green pass rimane solo vaccinarsi , ma tutti intendo , non li capisco però ora la percentuale di quelli che stanno male dopo averlo fatto  e siamo passa 85 milioni , dovrebbe tranquillizzarli?


----------



## Skorpio (15 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ok, possiamo dire rischi prossimi allo zero? Davvero più di quanto può fare un'influenza?
> Chiedo


Ma..... se chiedi per il solo scopo di avere conforto di assunti ormai calcificati dentro di te.. io forse non sono il soggetto giusto per dare le risposte che cerchi

Io posso dirti che sto una favola da 50 anni e non sono stato un giorno a letto malato da 40

Che gli ospedali so come sono fatti solo perché ci accompagno altri
Che una pasticca non so come è fatta.

Ma prendo atto che è una situazione eccezionale,  storica

E cerco di ascoltare chi ne sa più di me.

Però ripeto.. io rispetto che ha paura,  anche quando cerca di farmi passare da biscaro per sentirsi un pò più furbo che spaventato.

Basta che non mi faccia le lezioncine di merda che gli smonto in 15 secondi.
E dopo divento villano e un pò burbero


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ognuno si tiene il proprio di senso civico.
> Io, *mi dispiace, continuo a leggerla come scelta motivata da un mix di paura ed egoismo*.
> E sicuramente sono interconnesse.
> 
> ...



Sul grassetto: data la mia storia, chi mi dà dell'egoista oramai mi fa un complimento , quanto alla paura, beato te che non ne avrai. Io ne ho. E, da single con un bimbo piccolo, non mi posso permettere di star male. Sì. Il vaccino non lo reputo "conveniente", per me. Il discrimine se qualora non reputassi "convenienti" le mense per i poveri, è la mia salute, Cerco di non essere prolissa nemmeno io, ma non so come spiegarlo altrimenti.
Concordo con te sul fatto che abbiamo solo strumenti "rudimentali" di valutazione.
Dubito però (e tutti questi "cambiamenti" in ordine alla indicazione dei singoli vaccini ne sono prova) che persino i medici abbiano strumenti chiari di valutazione. Li stanno facendo sulla pelle di tutti noi. Ecco: ad avere un dato (sia pure rudimentale) circa la mortalità per covid, e la più assoluta incertezza circa la mortalità del vaccino, io avrei preferito poter scegliere, sulla mia pelle, di sopportare il rischio della prima. Giusto? Sbagliato?  Non lo so. So solo che senza le rotture e le restrizioni che ci hanno dato, il vaccino non lo avrei fatto. Sono sempre stata attenta, ma senza esagerare. Ora davvero speriamo anche che certi esagitati (del tipo di quelli che se sei in coda al supermercato e ti scivola la mascherina si mettono a urlare, o la sciura dell'altro giorno che mi ha invitato a mettere la mascherina benché fossimo all'aperto e nel rispetto del distanziamento, o ancora quella che non voleva far accedere me e la mia amica alla spiaggia, mettendo asciugamani ovunque) rinsaviscano. Perché il covid ha fatto male pure a loro. Davvero.


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma..... se chiedi per il solo scopo di avere conforto di assunti ormai calcificati dentro di te.. io forse non sono il soggetto giusto per dare le risposte che cerchi
> 
> Io posso dirti che sto una favola da 50 anni e non sono stato un giorno a letto malato da 40
> 
> ...


A me pare un numero (con tutto il rispetto per quelli che sono morti) che non si discosta molto da quanto avviene ogni anno per un'influenza. Parlo di bambini piccoli, eh. Non sto dicendo che il covid sia sempre una passeggiata. E ripeto anch'io, che se avessi 80 anni, o fossi gravemente immunodepressa, ragionerei diversamente. Lo so 
E' che dovendo fare i conti anzitutto con la mia, di salute, i conti li faccio con quella. Poi (e sottolineo poi, ed ovviamente mio figlio a parte) viene la salute degli altri. Ho sentito parlare di senso civico, di "progetti", di dovere morale, di nonni da tutelare (però guai a imporre loro il vaccino), di amici che hanno ignorato quelli non vaccinati. Di tutto e di più, oltre a quanto imposto dal governo. Beh: se una cosa l'ho ben capita dalle mie vicende e da ciò che vedo intorno, è che gli altri sono importanti, ma io vengo PRIMA DI TUTTO. E che quel che decido deve essere fatto in coscienza.

Per te il vaccino è un privilegio.
Per me no.

Per te gli "intoppi" sono fisiologici.
Per me pure, ma possibilmente non sulla mia pelle.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me pare un numero (con tutto il rispetto per quelli che sono morti) che non si discosta molto da quanto avviene ogni anno per un'influenza. Parlo di bambini piccoli, eh. Non sto dicendo che il covid sia sempre una passeggiata. E ripeto anch'io, che se avessi 80 anni, o fossi gravemente immunodepressa, ragionerei diversamente. Lo so
> E' che dovendo fare i conti anzitutto con la mia, di salute, i conti li faccio con quella. Poi (e sottolineo poi, ed ovviamente mio figlio a parte) viene la salute degli altri. Ho sentito parlare di senso civico, di "progetti", di dovere morale, di nonni da tutelare (però guai a imporre loro il vaccino), di amici che hanno ignorato quelli non vaccinati. Di tutto e di più, oltre a quanto imposto dal governo. Beh: se una cosa l'ho ben capita dalle mie vicende e da ciò che vedo intorno, è che gli altri sono importanti, ma io vengo PRIMA DI TUTTO. E che quel che decido deve essere fatto in coscienza.
> 
> Per te il vaccino è un privilegio.
> ...


Ma.. premesso che nessuno vuol convincere nessuno,  capisco le rivendicazioni sulla tua pelle, ma ormai è fatta, mi pare.. no?

Per cui è un po come la parodia di Liguori che faceva Luttazzi quando al tg di italia1 beveva il martini e diceva "è un reggime! Anche questo Martini..io non lo volevo bere.. me l'hanno fatto bere!"

E buttava giù il Martini

Ormai è fatta.

Quanto ai malori.. una mia collaboratrice su è vaccinata il 1 ottobre, l'ultimo giorno utile per avere il green pass oggi
Aveva una paura fortuna e lo diceva, aveva già "tentato" una volta a settembre ma era fuggita davanti al punto vaccinale (ebbene si, sembra la cronaca di u  tentato suicidio)

Questo per dirti la fifa  che aveva.

Il 2 mattina arrivò tutta sorridente e rideva come una matta, e ha detto che il giorno prima era "la più normale" di tutti a vaccinarsi

Tutti che svenivano, dolori, crampi, mal di testa.. gente piegata in due

E i poveri infermieri che dovevano fare da badanti,  oltre che il loro lavoro

"Quando ho visto tale spettacolo, mi sono sentita normale e mi è passata la paura" ha detto


----------



## Ulisse (15 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sul grassetto: data la mia storia, chi mi dà dell'egoista oramai mi fa un complimento , quanto alla paura, beato te che non ne avrai. Io ne ho.


guarda che di paura ne ho non meno di te.
solo che cerco di controllarla confrontando i numeri, pensando al tubo in gola
e, cosa che mi spaventa più di tutte, il lasciare il mio cellulare sbloccato nelle mani di mia moglie


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però in questo caso non sono paure irrazionali


Ognuno si tenga le paure sue.
Io ho paura in discesa, non voglio che nessuno mi prenda per mano per farmi andare veloce.
Potrei parlare dei rischi di distorsioni o fratture, ma non interessa giustamente a nessuno e mi faccio i fatti miei.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti non dovremmo neppure stare ancora qui a discutere.
> L'Italia è perfettamente in media con i migliori paesi europei come percentuale di vaccinati, semmai è un po' più carente sul piano delle cure, sia domiciliari che ospedaliere.
> Il Green Pass in una regione che ha vaccinato oltre il 90% della popolazione (Lombardia) è un controsenso logico, come lo è il fatto che i controlli spettino alle imprese e non allo stato.
> Con l'obbligo avevamo finito di discutere, i controlli li faceva lo stato e si tornava a lavorare senza rotture di coglioni.


Ma si può chiedere il Green pass per forzare la vaccinazione, che so, in Calabria o in Sicilia e toglierlo in Lombardia?
È come dire “ormai tutti fanno le superiori, almeno il professionale!” non serve ripetere che è importante studiare. Però ppi in quelle regioni ci sono dati di dispersione scolastica impressionanti.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno si tenga le paure sue.
> Io ho paura in discesa, non voglio che nessuno mi prenda per mano per farmi andare veloce.
> Potrei parlare dei rischi di distorsioni o fratture, ma non interessa giustamente a nessuno e mi faccio i fatti miei.


Non ho capito che senso ha questa risposta vi quello che ho scritto
Questa paura mi sembra basata su fatti e non irrazionale. Ho paura dell’aereo e so che non è motivata per esempio. Questa secondo me lo è


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho capito che senso ha questa risposta vi quello che ho scritto
> Questa paura mi sembra basata su fatti e non irrazionale. Ho paura dell’aereo e so che non è motivata per esempio. Questa secondo me lo è


Ma se ti sei vaccinata!
Comunque mi ha appena scritto un’amica che si è rotta il metatarso alzandosi dal divano, era successo anche a una collega. Che faccio, cerco in rete i dati sugli incidenti domestici? E allora esco di corsa informandomi dei dati degli incidenti all’aperto? 
La vita comprende il rischio di morire e poi moriremo tutti. Si decidono regole di prudenza e poi si applicano.
Io faccio così.
Altri fanno diversamente. Non mi riguarda.
Sai quante cose fanno gli altri che non approvo o considero rischiose? 
Poiché gli irriducibili qui si sono vaccinati, credo che potremmo passare a parlare d’altro.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ma si può chiedere il Green pass per forzare la vaccinazione, che so, in Calabria o in Sicilia e toglierlo in Lombardia?*


Volendo sì, esattamente come hanno fatto con le zone rosse regionali.
E' solo questione di scelte politiche.
Anzi, servirebbe a dare il buon esempio, come dire "Vedete che brava la Lombardia?".
"Prendete esempio dalla Lombardia"...
Sempre che questo Green Pass abbia una scadenza coincidente con un certa percentuale di vaccinati.
Se si vogliono tranquillizzare le piazze e i mercati (quello del venerdì dietro casa mia)  bisogna arrivare a dare dei segnali chiari, comprensibili, condivisibili e oltre al bastone anche la carota. mica gasarsi perché si sa usare bene il bastone (e che ce vuole? Se comandi comandi, no?).
La Lombardia è un sesto della popolazione italiana, sarebbe un segnale forte.
E probabilmente percentuali simili le hanno anche Veneto, Piemonte, Emilia Romagna etc.
Le altre regioni con tanti novax si arrangino.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> *e, cosa che mi spaventa più di tutte, il lasciare il mio cellulare sbloccato nelle mani di mia moglie*


Beh, ma lì sei un po' pirla tu se hai questa paura....


----------



## Ulisse (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, ma lì sei un po' pirla tu se hai questa paura....


mai sottovalutare l'avversario.... il diavolo fa le pentole ma non i coperchi.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se ti sei vaccinata!
> Comunque mi ha appena scritto un’amica che si è rotta il metatarso alzandosi dal divano, era successo anche a una collega. Che faccio, cerco in rete i dati sugli incidenti domestici? E allora esco di corsa informandomi dei dati degli incidenti all’aperto?
> La vita comprende il rischio di morire e poi moriremo tutti. Si decidono regole di prudenza e poi si applicano.
> Io faccio così.
> ...


Vado anche in aereo se è per questo


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mai sottovalutare l'avversario.... il diavolo fa le pentole ma non i coperchi.


In effetti, quando finisci in ospedale, esperienza recente, la borsa col cellulare la danno ai parenti.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Volendo sì, esattamente come hanno fatto con le zone rosse regionali.
> E' solo questione di scelte politiche.
> Anzi, servirebbe a dare il buon esempio, come dire "Vedete che brava la Lombardia?".
> "Prendete esempio dalla Lombardia"...
> ...


Però comporterebbe un blocco degli spostamenti interni.
Suppongo che il governo abbia consultato psicologi, sociologi, politologi.
Poi oh possiamo anche essere più saggi noi. Candidiamoci. Io ci ho provato e ho avuto 9 voti.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vado anche in aereo se è per questo


Io mi rifiuto di fare bungee jumping, però.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vado anche in aereo se è per questo


Ma non parliamo tutti i giorni degli aerei,


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi rifiuto di fare bungee jumping, però.


Figurati io. Nemmeno per un milione .


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però comporterebbe un blocco degli spostamenti interni.
> Suppongo che il governo abbia consultato psicologi, sociologi, politologi.
> Poi oh possiamo anche essere più saggi noi. Candidiamoci. Io ci ho provato e ho avuto 9 voti.


Blocco de che?
Le regioni col Green Pass lavorano senza, quello col Green Pass lavorano con.
Cosa cambia?
Peraltro sto Green Pass lascia fuori proprio gli over 65 che si sono vaccinati da più tempo e quelli non vaccinati, le percentuali più a rischio della popolazione.
Che si fa con loro?



Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati io. Nemmeno per un milione .


Per un milione sì.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non parliamo tutti i giorni degli aerei,


Va beh, me ne è caduto uno a 2 km da casa e a 1 km dall'ufficio.
Che devo dire...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Blocco de che?
> Le regioni col Green Pass lavorano senza, quello col Green Pass lavorano con.
> Cosa cambia?
> Peraltro sto Green Pass lascia fuori proprio gli over 65 che si sono vaccinati da più tempo e quelli non vaccinati, le percentuali più a rischio della popolazione.
> Che si fa con loro?


Non incentiva per il lavoro, ma per la vita sociale


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, me ne è caduto uno a 2 km da casa e a 1 km dall'ufficio.
> Che devo dire...


Non era la tua ora.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non parliamo tutti i giorni degli aerei,


Continuo a non seguirti 
Il fatto che mi sia vaccinata con il fatto che ne avessi paura e continuo ad averne non c’entra nulla 
Viaggiare in aereo è una paura immotivata e scelgo di viaggiare. Aver paura del vaccino non è immotivata e diciamo che non ho avuto grande scelta


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non incentiva per il lavoro, ma per la vita sociale


Ma il problema è il lavoro, della vita sociale chi se ne frega, alla fine.
Mica durerà per sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Continuo a non seguirti
> Il fatto che mi sia vaccinata con il fatto che ne avessi paura e continuo ad averne non c’entra nulla
> Viaggiare in aereo è una paura immotivata e scelgo di viaggiare. Aver paura del vaccino non è immotivata e diciamo che non ho avuto grande scelta


Se chi QUI è contrario alla vaccinazione, si è vaccinato, come gli altri . Cambiamo argomento


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ma il problema è il lavoro, della vita sociale chi se ne frega, alla fine.
> Mica durerà per sempre.


Chiedevi per chi è in pensione.
Se poi vedono che si vaccinano tutti e non diventano zombi magari si convincono anche gli over 65 riottosi. Questa credo che sia la ratio.
Ma ribadisco che IO non ne posso più


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se chi QUI è contrario alla vaccinazione, si è vaccinato, come gli altri . Cambiamo argomento


Mi sa che presto dovremo cambiarlo per forza.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se chi QUI è contrario alla vaccinazione, si è vaccinato, come gli altri . Cambiamo argomento


L’argomento è la paura non il vaccinarsi o no


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiedevi per chi è in pensione.
> Se poi vedono che si vaccinano tutti e non diventano zombi magari si convincono anche gli over 65 riottosi. Questa credo che sia la ratio.
> Ma ribadisco che IO non ne posso più


E ci credo. Dopo 18 mesi dovremmo esserne fuori, ormai.
Un'altra chiusura sarebbe ingestibile.
Siamo al limite della pace sociale.


----------



## feather (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> lasciare il mio cellulare sbloccato nelle mani di mia moglie


Disattivare lo sblocco con l'impronta digitale e il face-id. Quelli te li possono prendere anche da sedato.
Lasci solo lo sblocco via PIN.
Per quello devi essere cosciente


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> guarda che di paura ne ho non meno di te.
> solo che cerco di controllarla confrontando i numeri, pensando al tubo in gola
> e, cosa che mi spaventa più di tutte, il lasciare il mio cellulare sbloccato nelle mani di mia moglie



Più del covid, più degli effetti collaterali del vaccino, può la moglie 
Cazzo, per come la dici c'è da tifare per la non sopravvivenza!


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Doppio cellulare, cazzo!
Le basi.









Taccagni.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Doppio cellulare, cazzo!
> Le basi.
> 
> 
> ...


Una follia il doppio cellulare. Mai capito


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Una follia il doppio cellulare. Mai capito


Io faccio già fatica con uno ..
Con 2 ci sono ancora più possibilità di essere sgamata
Io semplicemente metto in silenzioso la persona/e ...
E archivio le chat...
Che cazz ho sto vizio di cancellare raramente...
Questo lo so è pericolosetto....


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Una follia il doppio cellulare. Mai capito


Il cellulare di casa è sempre facilmente sgamabile,  se si vuole. 
Devi avere almeno una SIM e un account diverso per non essere assolutamente rintracciabile.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io faccio già fatica con uno ..
> Con 2 ci sono ancora più possibilità di essere sgamata
> Io semplicemente metto in silenzioso la persona/e ...
> E archivio le chat...
> ...


Il modo migliore per trovarle 
Il primo posto dove vai a cercare... In chat archiviate. 
Usa i messaggi a tempo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Il modo migliore per trovarle
> Il primo posto dove vai a cercare... In chat archiviate.
> Usa i messaggi a tempo.


Ecco mi mancano giusto i messaggi a tempo...
Io vivo ancora nel paleolitico mi sa ..
Perché veramente mio marito non ha mai sospettato nulla ..
Alla prossima starò più attenta...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> E ci credo. Dopo 18 mesi dovremmo esserne fuori, ormai.
> Un'altra chiusura sarebbe ingestibile.
> Siamo al limite della pace sociale.


No siamo al limite della caduta del latte alle ginocchia.
Ci sono tanti argomenti a questo mondo!
Ho quasi nostalgia dei racconti improbabili di conquiste degli utenti del forum! 



feather ha detto:


> Disattivare lo sblocco con l'impronta digitale e il face-id. Quelli te li possono prendere anche da sedato.
> Lasci solo lo sblocco via PIN.
> Per quello devi essere cosciente


Astuto!



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ecco mi mancano giusto i messaggi a tempo...
> Io vivo ancora nel paleolitico mi sa ..
> Perché veramente mio marito non ha mai sospettato nulla ..
> Alla prossima starò più attenta...


Butta tutto.
Tanto adesso sei pulita, no?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io faccio già fatica con uno ..
> Con 2 ci sono ancora più possibilità di essere sgamata
> Io semplicemente metto in silenzioso la persona/e ...
> E archivio le chat...
> ...


Io non ho nessuno in silenzioso e cancello tutto 
Ho suoni diversi su wup a seconda della persona



danny ha detto:


> Il cellulare di casa è sempre facilmente sgamabile,  se si vuole.
> Devi avere almeno una SIM e un account diverso per non essere assolutamente rintracciabile.


Mah …a me sta cosa lascia sempre perplessa. 
Sei sgamabile se disattento.
Poi il doppio cellulare vuoi dire che lo usi solo quando sei sola d devi nasconderlo. Se voglio scrivere la sera cosa faccio? Boh troppo complicato



feather ha detto:


> Disattivare lo sblocco con l'impronta digitale e il face-id. Quelli te li possono prendere anche da sedato.
> Lasci solo lo sblocco via PIN.
> Per quello devi essere cosciente


Il Face ID con gli occhi chiusi non funziona


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Butta tutto.
> Tanto adesso sei pulita, no?


Certo .... trasparente come l aria
Come si dice?
Una lavata ed una asciugata...non sembra nemmeno adoperata


----------



## Marjanna (15 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Butta tutto.
> Tanto adesso sei pulita, no?


Se uno ti legge pensa che si tiene roba in casa.


----------



## Ulisse (15 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Disattivare lo sblocco con l'impronta digitale


per l'estate ho risolto usando l'impronta dell'alluce destro.
per l' inverno devo pensare ad altro...è un poco troppo complicato togliersi scarpe e calzini..



danny ha detto:


> Doppio cellulare, cazzo!





bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E archivio le chat...


ma siete del mestiere? 

doppio cellulare ..sei sgamatissimo.
e te lo dice uno che per un periodo abbastanza lungo ha tenuto il secondo cellulare per lavoro.
e nonostante ciò vedevo il dubbio nei suoi occhi ogni volta che ci davo uno sguardo.
O me la trovavo casualmente alle spalle che buttava l'occhio.

archiviare forse è pure peggio.
Sei sempre sotto una spada di Damocle..
e se la consorte ti chiede il cellulare per un qualsiasi motivo ti sgama perchè tu non le togli gli occhi da dosso per paura possa dare un'occhiata dove non deve.
ma poi, archiviare per cosa?
per collezionismo, per fare il figo con gli amici del calcetto o per rileggersi frasi d'amore?
mah


----------



## Ulisse (15 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Più del covid, più degli effetti collaterali del vaccino, può la moglie
> Cazzo, per come la dici c'è da tifare per la non sopravvivenza!


più in passato
Oggi, non ho niente da temere... 

e comunque, anche allora, non temevo per qualche traccia lasciata per errore.
Sempre cancellato, ripulito e mai conservato niente.

Temo quello che non posso controllare.
Tipo ti fa una chiamata fuori dagli schemi per un'urgenza 
Che può essere, come mi è capitato, anche per dirti un semplice "mi manchi, voglio vederti"


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> archiviare forse è pure peggio.
> Sei sempre sotto una spada di Damocle..
> e se la consorte ti chiede il cellulare per un qualsiasi motivo ti sgama perchè tu non le togli gli occhi da dosso per paura possa dare un'occhiata dove non deve.
> ma poi, archiviare per cosa?
> per collezionismo, per fare il figo con gli amici del calcetto o per rileggersi frasi d'amore?


A parte che non gioco a calcetto 
Alcune chat mi piace conservarle ..
Così...


----------



## Ulisse (15 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> A parte che non gioco a calcetto
> Alcune chat mi piace conservarle ..
> Così...


Ehhh..ma è rischioso.
Come l'assassino che si conserva il pugnale per ricordo
Ora che ci penso, qualche foto per ricordo la tengo archiviata sul pc.
Ma sul mio PC nn ci può entrare nessuno.
E  cmq ho tolto l estensione ai file..così se anche ci fai doppio click sopra nn si apre una mazza...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Ehhh..ma è rischioso.
> Come l'assassino che si conserva il pugnale per ricordo


E lo so...
E infatti alcune per ovvi motivi le ho cancellate....
Appena avevo iniziato la "storia" con il tipo per cui sono approdata qua ..mi conservavo tutti i messaggi ..in bella vista ..per controllare una cosa poi un giorno mio marito mi ha preso il Cell...
Ho perso 30 anni di vita...
Li sarebbe venuto giù il mondo...
Anche perché....siamo tutti amici...
E sarebbe stato alquanto impegnativo dagli una spiegazione credibile...
Adesso è persino in silenzioso anche su wa..mica gli gira di farsi sentire...


----------



## Ulisse (15 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> per controllare una cosa poi un giorno mio marito mi ha preso il Cell...


appunto...
si cancella per queste eventuali situazioni.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ho tolto l estensione ai file..così se anche ci fai doppio click sopra nn si apre una mazza...


Tattico. Però io di provare a mettere estensioni è la prima cosa che farei, poi dipende dove hai salvato i file, magari dovresti cambiare nome, levare estensione e ficcarli in qualche sottocartella dei file di sistema, però poi devi ricordarti te dove le hai messe...


----------



## Ulisse (15 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> magari dovresti cambiare nome, levare estensione e ficcarli in qualche sottocartella dei file di sistema


fatto...fatto...tutto fatto   
per nome e collocazione, sembra un generico driver
se proprio pensi sia la, e difficilmete ci arrivi, poi comunque ti tocca provare su un centinaio di file assumendoti però la resposnabilità di toccare qualche vero file di sistema facendo inchiodare tutto

se vogliono scoprire qualcosa come minimo se la devono sudare.
Molto.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Beh. Il dato di partenza, serve a calcolare il mio rischio di morte per covid, mica per il vaccino. Che - poi - non mi garantisca dal non lasciarci le penne, è un altro discorso. Ho sempre parlato di calcolo di un rischio, mica di essere esente da ogni rischio.
> 
> Quanto alle morti "falsificate" non so che dirti: sapevo che tra i morti per covid sono stati conteggiati tutti i casi positivi. Di cosa siano morti non so, né so se il covid c'entrasse con quel poveretto morto affogato   . Ma mica è l'unico caso, eh.


[Non ho letto tutte le altre 3 pagine di commenti.]
Se tu credi, come ci hai detto più volte, di aver avuto il Covid, il rischio già l'hai calcolato (per te). Te, tuo figlio, tuo ex marito state in piedi. Ce l'hai detto più volte.
Dunque trovi più rischioso il vaccino. Qui nel forum le persone che hanno preso il Covid hanno un pensiero affine al tuo. Sarà un caso?

Però mi pareva che in passato avevi scritto che non avevi mai fatto il sierologico, quindi non hai certezza totale di avere avuto il Covid. Così forse ti facevano solo una dose anzichè due.. forse l'hai già scritto e non l'ho letto io.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> per l'estate ho risolto usando l'impronta dell'alluce destro.
> per l' inverno devo pensare ad altro...è un poco troppo complicato togliersi scarpe e calzini..
> 
> 
> ...


La presbiopia poi risolve il problema


----------



## feather (16 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il Face ID con gli occhi chiusi non funziona


----------



## Foglia (16 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> [Non ho letto tutte le altre 3 pagine di commenti.]
> Se tu credi, come ci hai detto più volte, di aver avuto il Covid, il rischio già l'hai calcolato (per te). Te, tuo figlio, tuo ex marito state in piedi. Ce l'hai detto più volte.
> Dunque trovi più rischioso il vaccino. Qui nel forum le persone che hanno preso il Covid hanno un pensiero affine al tuo. Sarà un caso?
> 
> Però mi pareva che in passato avevi scritto che non avevi mai fatto il sierologico, quindi non hai certezza totale di avere avuto il Covid. Così forse ti facevano solo una dose anzichè due.. forse l'hai già scritto e non l'ho letto io.


Non lo so se è un caso 
Non mi sono andata a cercare il covid (no covid party in discoteca, giusto per rendere l'idea   ), ma io e mio figlio siamo, per così dire, soggetti altamente destinati a poterne venire in contatto. Nè ho evitato, per quanto fosse possibile, di vivere. Mai negato un abbraccio a un amico o un'amica per timore del covid, mai appartenuta a quella schiera di matti (chiedo scusa se qualcuno lo fa! E capisco che possa anche essere una prudenza utile, è solo che non fa parte di me) che mettono il gel sulle mani praticamente ogni tre secondi (un boccettino piccolo mi è durato due anni!), né a quelli che rientrati in casa mettevano i vestiti in quarantena sul balcone 
Il mio ex sì, lo ha sicuramente fatto: debbo dire che, rispetto a prima, che girava come un palombaro, nel dopo (e forse anche con il trascorrere del tempo) è diventato meno fissato.

Il sierologico avrei potuto farlo, ma dubito che mi avrebbe levato una dose (occorreva specificare la data del tampone risultato positivo, se non vado errata. Di sicuro so che il fotografo era risultato positivo al sierologico, con parecchi anticorpi anche, ma non ha comunque scampato le due dosi. Ho evitato una "menata" che probabilmente sarebbe stata inutile. Certezza di averlo contratto non ne ho, so che un mese prima del lockdown sono stata da cani con una tosse parecchio forte, e nel durante del mio ex, casualmente, ho avuto anch'io uno strano raffreddore.

Oggi comunque sto febbricitante (non l'ho provata, ma la sento.... tanto per dire come son fatta!), in luogo della girata lunga in bici con mio figlio e il suo amico, ahimé mi sa che opterò per una tranquilla sortita al parco giochi


----------



## feather (16 Ottobre 2021)

Nipah virus could cause a deadly COVID-scale pandemic. But what is it?
					

The Nipah virus has a 40 per cent to 75 per cent mortality rate and there is no treatment or vaccine.




					www.euronews.com
				



Un'altra potenziale pandemia all'orizzonte.
Il lato positivo è che non esiste vaccino per cui niente proteste e lamentele


----------



## ologramma (16 Ottobre 2021)

per chi l'inglese non lo sa ?


----------



## feather (16 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> per chi l'inglese non lo sa ?


Non è scritto altrettanto bene ma ne parlano qua








						Fermare il prossimo virus? Se fosse il Nipah sarebbe già dietro la porta - AboutPharma
					

Il virus Nipah è dietro l'angolo ed è uno dei candidati papabili alla prossima pandemia globale. L'editoriale di Animal Health




					www.aboutpharma.com


----------



## ologramma (16 Ottobre 2021)

potevo tradurre  in automatico penso che il pc me lo fa  , comunque hai ragione le epidemie  sono cicliche  e si riaffacciano di sovente con nuovi virus  .


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> La mia collega, anticorpi alti post Covid, no vaccino, senza Green Pass.
> Non trova posto ove fare il tampone.
> Il problema sta  qui.
> Pochi hub vaccinali, ancora meno posti ove effettuare tamponi.
> E i tamponi servirebbero anche alle persone malate...


Però non è giusto, se hai anticorpi alti dovresti averlo d’ufficio il GP.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> doppio cellulare ..sei sgamatissimo.


Il cellulare dedicato non deve entrare a casa. Mai.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il cellulare dedicato non deve entrare a casa. Mai.


Giusto.
Quando lo avevo stava al di fuori delle mura domestiche e la sim non era nemmeno intestata a me ma al marito di una mia ex amante che me l’aveva regalata non sapendo a quali rischi si stava esponendo.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Giusto.
> Quando lo avevo stava al di fuori delle mura domestiche e la sim non era nemmeno intestata a me ma al marito di una mia ex amante che me l’aveva regalata non sapendo a quali rischi si stava esponendo.


Per la SIM non c'è problema, prendi un negro col bustone di calzini in spalla, gli regali €50 e quello si fa la sim a nome suo.
Che ce vo?
Invece L'importante è comprare il cellulare in contanti senza fare fattura perché la Guardia di Finanza associa automaticamente il tracciato bancario della carta di credito all'IMEI del cellulare.
Cose che ho scoperto difendendo uno spacciatore, mai per me, eh.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il cellulare dedicato non deve entrare a casa. Mai.


Quindi quando sei in casa non hai contatti?
Mah


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi quando sei in casa non hai contatti?
> Mah


Ci stavo talmente poco che mi cambiava zero.
Adesso il casino sarà quando mi fidanzerò di nuovo ritornare alle Vecchie abitudini


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ci stavo talmente poco che mi cambiava zero.
> Adesso il casino sarà quando mi fidanzerò di nuovo ritornare alle Vecchie abitudini


Ma anche io ci sto poco. Ma non esiste che se ho voglia di mandare un messaggio devo aspettare di avere un altro cellulare a disposizione 
Ovviamente se dall’altra parte non è un problema ricevere un messaggio 
Vero anche che non riesco ad immaginare un rapporto in cui non si è libero di ricevere un messaggio.


----------



## MariLea (16 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ci stavo talmente poco che mi cambiava zero.
> Adesso il casino sarà quando *mi fidanzerò di nuovo ritornare alle Vecchie abitudini*


Arci_recidivo? Non credo


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Nipah virus could cause a deadly COVID-scale pandemic. But what is it?
> 
> 
> The Nipah virus has a 40 per cent to 75 per cent mortality rate and there is no treatment or vaccine.
> ...


Sto cominciando a pensare che rispetto alle malattie siamo un po’ tutti fermi a “ce l’hai“. Una cosa che ci si passa col tocco maligno.
Noi crediamo di usare la razionalità in tutto, poi incontriamo una persona che ci fa tremare le ginocchia e la razionalità non ci sa spiegare niente.
È lo stesso per le malattie, studiamo a scuola e poi leggiamo dopo, ma, oltre a inevitabili difficoltà di comprensione su ciò di cui si parla, la percezione emotiva è predominante. Conta la nostra disponibilità a fidarci delle autorità (sempre forme genitoriali sono) e al nostro bisogno di controllo. Poi si inserisce la nostra idea di natura amica o matrigna e, credo fondamentale, del visibile e invisibile. 
Del resto il concetto di adattamento come elemento  della selezione naturale è acquisito da tutti. Ma quanti sotto sotto pensano che sia una cosa volontaria?
Poi se il male sembra non toccarci o che potrebbe farlo solo per una sfortunata probabilità, lo neghiamo.
Mio figlio ormai da più di un anno ha analisi sballate, pur senza alcun sintomo. Continua a fare visite e accertamenti, ma non ha avuto ancora una diagnosi. Senza una diagnosi e con una apparente buona salute, si finisce per avere picchi di preoccupazione alternati a fasi  di rimozione del problema. Rimuovere aiuta a vivere.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per la SIM non c'è problema, prendi un negro col bustone di calzini in spalla, gli regali €50 e quello si fa la sim a nome suo.
> Che ce vo?
> Invece L'importante è comprare il cellulare in contanti senza fare fattura perché la Guardia di Finanza associa automaticamente il tracciato bancario della carta di credito all'IMEI del cellulare.
> Cose che ho scoperto difendendo uno spacciatore, mai per me, eh.


Ovvio…per i fedifraghi, il contante e’ Importante quanto il preservativo (per chi lo usa). A me non serve, ho smesso di fare sesso. Ste cose così banali le lascio a voi sudditi.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma anche io ci sto poco. Ma non esiste che se ho voglia di mandare un messaggio devo aspettare di avere un altro cellulare a disposizione
> Ovviamente se dall’altra parte non è un problema ricevere un messaggio
> Vero anche che non riesco ad immaginare un rapporto in cui non si è libero di ricevere un messaggio.


Si ma la sposata e la separata in casa sono due bestie diverse. Anche la fascia d'età cambia molto le carte in tavola.


----------



## Ulisse (16 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il cellulare dedicato non deve entrare a casa. Mai.


Troppo limitante. Almeno per me.
E Vedo più rischi che vantaggi. Sempre per il mio stile di vita.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ovvio…per i fedifraghi, il contante e’ Importante quanto il preservativo (per chi lo usa). A me non serve, ho smesso di fare sesso. Ste cose così banali le lascio a voi sudditi.


Il sesso è per i sudditi, l'astinenza è per i nobili? Da re mi trovi in disaccordo. La corona è pesante, ma il suo peso non fa piegare la testa. Parimenti, poggiare un ginocchio in terra per affondare il viso in una ragazza abbracciandole i fianchi non lo trovo disonorevole. Anzi.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> Arci_recidivo? Non credo


Ma il problema è che sono un tenerone. 
Prima o poi mi innamoreró di una single


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Troppo limitante. Almeno per me.
> E Vedo più rischi che vantaggi. Sempre per il mio stile di vita.


Concordo


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi quando sei in casa non hai contatti?
> Mah


Mi sembra il minimo. Dovrebbe andare così.
Poi i rischi dipendono tantissimo dall'attenzione del coniuge,  quindi ognuno li deve calibrare essenzialmente su questo.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Poi i rischi dipendono tantissimo dall'attenzione del coniuge


Vero. Ma è un terreno scivoloso per costruirci sopra.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2021)

Una cosa che ho appena scoperto monitorando l'account della figlia... È che esistono modi per vedere se si è controllati oltre che per controllare. 
Usare il proprio cellulare rende sempre esposti.


----------



## ologramma (16 Ottobre 2021)

e ora te ne accorgi che ci spiano tutto e tutti? Sai all'inizio  dei cellulari un mio amico che metteva le antenne mi disse che già allora le conversazioni venivano immagazzinate per 5 anni  e potevano essere consultate dalla magistratura  senza che noi potessimo dare il consenso


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sembra il minimo. Dovrebbe andare così.
> Poi i rischi dipendono tantissimo dall'attenzione del coniuge,  quindi ognuno li deve calibrare essenzialmente su questo.


Io...ho zero attenzione....
Non mi fila proprio...
Infatti siamo sul divano insieme...lui sta giocando con la play ...e io...sono qua ..


----------



## ologramma (16 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io...ho zero attenzione....
> Non mi fila proprio...
> Infatti siamo sul divano insieme...lui sta giocando con la play ...e io...sono qua ..


mi è bastato vedere in un centro commerciale oggi, la gente  spesso ragazzi che quando stanno seduti  consultano sempre i cellulari , l'indifferenza sarà il male delle coppie


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi è bastato vedere in un centro commerciale oggi, la gente  spesso ragazzi che quando stanno seduti  consultano sempre i cellulari , l'indifferenza sarà il male delle coppie


Si ma lui non ha 17 anni...
Ne ha 52...cazz....
Non mi sarei allontana così tanto se avessi ricevuto un minimo di attenzione in questi anni...
A volte credo di essere trasparente...
E che oltremodo...non puoi non notarmi


----------



## Cattivik (16 Ottobre 2021)

Quello che non conosciamo ci fa paura.
					

Partiamo da un dato di fatto, se non conosciamo una cosa, soprattutto se si tratta di qualcosa di complicato, dal meccanismo difficile da c...




					www.medbunker.it
				




Cattivik


----------



## ologramma (16 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma lui non ha 17 anni...
> Ne ha 52...cazz....
> Non mi sarei allontana così tanto se avessi ricevuto un minimo di attenzione in questi anni...
> A volte credo di essere trasparente...
> E che oltremodo...non puoi non notarmi


lo hai detto , volevo solo riportare cosa vedo e ho visto spesso nei ragazzi di oggi , così pure persone adulte .
Come dico sempre   molte persone sono accoppiate male  , se io fossi stato sul divano , cosa che capitava spesso , mi avvicinavo per abbracciare e fare qualcosa ma la mia lei spesso presa nella lettura mi scanzava ,orreggo allontanava,  , ecco perchè mi rifugiai sul pc almeno passavo tempo .
Peccato  come dimo a Roma?
Chi ha denti non ha pane e chi a pane non ha denti


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo hai detto , volevo solo riportare cosa vedo e ho visto spesso nei ragazzi di oggi , così pure persone adulte .
> Come dico sempre   molte persone sono accoppiate male  , se io fossi stato sul divano , cosa che capitava spesso , mi avvicinavo per abbracciare e fare qualcosa ma la mia lei spesso presa nella lettura mi scanzava ,orreggo allontanava,  , ecco perchè mi rifugiai sul pc almeno passavo tempo .
> Peccato  come dimo a Roma?
> Chi ha denti non ha pane e chi a pane non ha denti


Ma guardarsi in faccia e dirsi la verità?


----------



## Ulisse (16 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> A volte credo di essere trasparente...


Per me sono i capelli rosa.
Forse il colore del divano o della parete ti mimetizzano...
Prova a farli di un colore che contrasta.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Per me sono i capelli rosa.
> Forse il colore del divano o della parete ti mimetizzano...
> Prova a farli di un colore che contrasta.



Grazie...mi hai fatto sorridere...
Il divano .. è nero...osti spicco
Scusa tu sei un traditore...

Anche tu sarai trasparente...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma lui non ha 17 anni...
> Ne ha 52...cazz....
> Non mi sarei allontana così tanto se avessi ricevuto un minimo di attenzione in questi anni...
> A volte credo di essere trasparente...
> E che oltremodo...non puoi non notarmi


PARLA! PARLAGLI! 
 Stai lì per i fatti tuoi, scrivi con noi di amanti, scrivi agli amanti e il cattivone è lui perché non rompe le scatole?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> PARLA! PARLAGLI!
> Stai lì per i fatti tuoi, scrivi con noi di amanti, scrivi agli amanti e il cattivone è lui perché non rompe le scatole?


Non scrivo a nessun amante...(oops stavo per aprire un nuovo post...ma me l hai praticamente abortito..)

E cazz gli dico???non all amante (che non ho)...ma a mio marito...?


Guarda che ci provo...


----------



## perplesso (16 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non scrivo a nessun amante...(oops stavo per aprire un nuovo post...ma me l hai praticamente abortito..)
> 
> E cazz gli dico???non all amante (che non ho)...ma a mio marito...?
> 
> ...


oh è tuo il marito, se non lo sai te che cosa desta la sua attenzione, stai messa male.    chiedigli come Mourinho metterà in campo la squadra domani sera, ad esempio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> oh è tuo il marito, se non lo sai te che cosa desta la sua attenzione, stai messa male.    chiedigli come Mourinho metterà in campo la squadra domani sera, ad esempio


....
????
????
???.
Sono messa benissimo.  
È che per lui spesso sono...invisibile...
C è chi mi apprezza...
È questo che non mi spiego...
E...chi mi apprezza prima che tu me lo dica...
Non sono casi umani 
Fidati...
E basta con sta menata del calcio...
Ci sono altri sport!!


----------



## perplesso (16 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ....
> ????
> ????
> ???.
> ...


Premessa. Certo che ci sono altri sport. Ma visto che qui ci sono io, di calcio si parla.

Seguito. Ma tu ti sei mai interessata a quello che appassiona lui?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Premessa. Certo che ci sono altri sport. Ma visto che qui ci sono io, di calcio si parla.
> 
> Seguito. Ma tu ti sei mai interessata a quello che appassiona lui?


Certo qua ci sei tu...ma ci sono anche io quindi ...si può parlare anche di non  calcio 

Certo che ci ho parlato...ma ...c è poco da dire o fare...
Sono sempre io quella che tira in ballo cosa fare..


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sembra il minimo. Dovrebbe andare così.
> Poi i rischi dipendono tantissimo dall'attenzione del coniuge,  quindi ognuno li deve calibrare essenzialmente su questo.


Ma tu quanto messaggi ricevi in una sera? Io decine. Non capisco cosa ci sia di strano a rispondere se tra quei 10 c’è quello di lui 
Boh .


----------



## Lostris (16 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma tu quanto messaggi ricevi in una sera? Io decine.


eh vabbè. 

Così non c’è nemmeno gusto.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> eh vabbè.
> 
> Così non c’è nemmeno gusto.


5 sono tuoi 
Seriamente: tra amici chat di gruppo e altro non capisco come un messaggio possa restare sospetto


----------



## Marjanna (17 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so se è un caso
> Non mi sono andata a cercare il covid (no covid party in discoteca, giusto per rendere l'idea   ), ma io e mio figlio siamo, per così dire, soggetti altamente destinati a poterne venire in contatto. Nè ho evitato, per quanto fosse possibile, di vivere. Mai negato un abbraccio a un amico o un'amica per timore del covid, mai appartenuta a quella schiera di matti (chiedo scusa se qualcuno lo fa! E capisco che possa anche essere una prudenza utile, è solo che non fa parte di me) che mettono il gel sulle mani praticamente ogni tre secondi (un boccettino piccolo mi è durato due anni!), né a quelli che rientrati in casa mettevano i vestiti in quarantena sul balcone
> Il mio ex sì, lo ha sicuramente fatto: debbo dire che, rispetto a prima, che girava come un palombaro, nel dopo (e forse anche con il trascorrere del tempo) è diventato meno fissato.
> 
> ...


Mi ricordo. Ce ne avevi parlato.
Dall'altro messaggio mi pare di capire che hai appena fatto la seconda dose recentemente.
A me avevan detto che la seconda era peggio della prima, ma così non è stato. Fastidio al braccio passato in un giorno. Alla prima due giorni, ma più che altro l'ho sentito, sia la prima che la seconda, di notte, girandomi nel letto, non durante la giornata. Fatto Pfizer.

Ma posso chiederti una cosa. Ma è uso di Milano di abbracciarsi? 
Perchè veramente io leggo in rete di sti abbracci ma fuori non vedo tutta sta gente che si abbraccia. Non è per polemica eh, ne una critica, solo che mi viene il dubbio se per abbraccio intendiate una pacchetta sulla spalla o qualcosa di simile.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non scrivo a nessun amante...(oops stavo per aprire un nuovo post...ma me l hai praticamente abortito..)
> 
> E cazz gli dico???non all amante (che non ho)...ma a mio marito...?
> 
> ...


Parlare, non rimproverare.
Parlagli di lui e di ciò che è che te lo fa considerare tuo marito. Non lamentarti. 
È l’unico modo per ottenere un dialogo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo qua ci sei tu...ma ci sono anche io quindi ...si può parlare anche di non  calcio
> 
> Certo che ci ho parlato...ma ...c è poco da dire o fare...
> Sono sempre io quella che tira in ballo cosa fare..


Rileggi i tuoi scambi con me e Perplesso e vedi la tua modalità


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> e ora te ne accorgi che ci spiano tutto e tutti? Sai all'inizio  dei cellulari un mio amico che metteva le antenne mi disse che già allora le conversazioni venivano immagazzinate per 5 anni  e potevano essere consultate dalla magistratura  senza che noi potessimo dare il consenso


Parlo di programmi spia messi dai coniugi o dai genitori.


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma tu quanto messaggi ricevi in una sera? Io decine. Non capisco cosa ci sia di strano a rispondere se tra quei 10 c’è quello di lui
> Boh .


Pure io decine di messaggi.
Nulla di strano.
Io mia moglie però la becco sempre.
Idem lei.
Se uno ci fa caso,  vede e associa.
Se uno non ci fa caso... Vedi l'esempio di Bravagiulia75..


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi ricordo. Ce ne avevi parlato.
> Dall'altro messaggio mi pare di capire che hai appena fatto la seconda dose recentemente.
> A me avevan detto che la seconda era peggio della prima, ma così non è stato. Fastidio al braccio passato in un giorno. Alla prima due giorni, ma più che altro l'ho sentito, sia la prima che la seconda, di notte, girandomi nel letto, non durante la giornata. Fatto Pfizer.
> 
> ...


Allora: fatto anch'io Pfizer 
Prima dose, fatta in prima mattinata, iniezione manco sentita, dolore al braccio verso sera (ma più a livello di indolenzimento, a dire il vero), di notte pure, se c'è stata qualche linea di febbre notturna non l'ho misurata   , il giorno dopo un pò stanchina, ma nulla più.
Seconda dose di ieri l'altro: dolore ISTANTANEO (bruciore forte) all'iniezione (con realizzo da parte mia che questa volta c'era l'inculata  ), male al braccio poco dopo, stranezza subito, addormentamento notturno che le benzodiadepine al confronto sono camomilla , dolore al braccio, febbre (misurata poi per capire se pigliare un antipiretico o no) a 37.8 (quindi ho lasciato che il corpo sviluppasse le dovute reazioni senza interferenze), mal di ossa e altra roba. Ieri sono uscita col figlio, ma ero in coma .

Oggi passato tutto , a parte il dolore topico al braccio, ma proprio solo schiacciando la zona.

No, non credo che sia uso di Milano abbracciarsi , né lo faccio di default per salutare persone che vedo tutti i giorni .
Ciò non toglie che con le persone che non vedo spessissimo, oppure anche in altre circostanze (compleanni piuttosto che qualcosa di bello per cui ringraziare  ) a me è una forma di saluto e manifestazione di affetto che ricorre, e il covid non me l'ha levata, ecco tutto


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Pure io decine di messaggi.
> Nulla di strano.
> Io mia moglie però la becco sempre.
> Idem lei.
> ...


Ma la becchi a fare cosa? A rispondere ? Certo anche io mica rispondo di nascosto . Ma non è che mio marito mi domanda a ogni messaggio chi è o cosa rispondo


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> PARLA! PARLAGLI!
> Stai lì per i fatti tuoi, scrivi con noi di amanti, scrivi agli amanti e il cattivone è lui perché non rompe le scatole?


Si.
Non ci hai *mai* capito un cazzo dei rapporti di coppia.
Quando sai di valere, l'attenzione non la elemosini.
Tacci tua e del male che spargi nel mondo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rileggi i tuoi scambi con me e Perplesso e vedi la tua modalità


Grazie...riletti...

Tendo ad incazzarmi in un attimo...lo riconosco...

Ma come mi incazzo in un attimo...in un attimo mi passa...

L altra sera parlando con un carissimo "amico" che non sentivo da tempo mi ha detto bello diretto che sono una rompicoglioni pazzesca...

Uno dei motivi per cui non ci siamo mai messi insieme ...e per fortuna


----------



## perplesso (17 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grazie...riletti...
> 
> Tendo ad incazzarmi in un attimo...lo riconosco...
> 
> ...


Non è che ti incazzi, è che fai la vittima. E dopo un po' di una che frigna sempre e cerca sempre di scaricare la colpa sull'altro,  alla fine ci si cuoce il razzo


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non è che ti incazzi, è che fai la vittima. E dopo un po' di una che frigna sempre e cerca sempre di scaricare la colpa sull'altro,  alla fine ci si cuoce il razzo


Io me la immagino come una tutta contenta che il macellaio non l'ha fatta fessa su tre etti in più di manzo, e non resiste a comunicartelo


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grazie...riletti...
> 
> Tendo ad incazzarmi in un attimo...lo riconosco...
> 
> ...


Ti incazzi perché sei sulla difensiva e ogni cosa la interpreti come una accusa.
Spesso mi è stato detto “ma allora tu stai dalla SUA parte! ”.
Questa risposta dimostra sia che si cerca solo appoggio e non sostegno per capire la situazione e l’altro punto di vista, ma soprattutto che si vedono le relazioni solo come giochi di potere.
Puoi anche vederla così, come tanti.


----------



## ologramma (17 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma guardarsi in faccia e dirsi la verità?


e che credi non ci ho provato fino alla noia


----------



## ologramma (17 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma la becchi a fare cosa? A rispondere ? Certo anche io mica rispondo di nascosto . Ma non è che mio marito mi domanda a ogni messaggio chi è o cosa rispondo


io spesso leggo qui davanti a lei che non mi fila per niente ho anche risposto  , ma tanto faccio così quando rispondo a quei pochi messaggi che mi mandano.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> e che credi non ci ho provato fino alla noia


Sì la verità prevede che dalle parole si passi ai fatti. Io quando ho detto in faccia alla ex moglie non ti amo più, avevo le chiavi di una casa di tasca.
E sono uscito.
E lei ha detto pensaci
E io ho detto ci penso da fuori.
Scalare una montagna non è difficile, è faticoso. Separarmi è stato faticoso, non difficile.


----------



## ologramma (17 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì la verità prevede che dalle parole si passi ai fatti. Io quando ho detto in faccia alla ex moglie non ti amo più, avevo le chiavi di una casa di tasca.
> E sono uscito.
> E lei ha detto pensaci
> E io ho detto ci penso da fuori.
> Scalare una montagna non è difficile, è faticoso. Separarmi è stato faticoso, non difficile.


io in là con gli anni quando è successo , ma non sto male con la mia lei , stiamo insieme da una vita e ci legano moltissime cose che ci piace fare e condividere insieme , tu sei giovane  ricordo che abbiamo già parlato  abbiamo una cosa che ci piace in comune  , la piscina


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> io in là con gli anni quando è successo , ma non sto male con la mia lei , stiamo insieme da una vita e ci legano moltissime cose che ci piace fare e condividere insieme , tu sei giovane  ricordo che abbiamo già parlato  abbiamo una cosa che ci piace in comune  , la piscina


Si ma con la mia ex tolta la figlia e svariate robe operative, mancavano i sentimenti alla fine. 
La gente con cui _piace fare le cose insieme_ ce l'ho già, si chiamano amici.
Dalla ex non volevo un'amica.
Motivo per cui ancora con lei ho rapporti d'affari e stiamo benissimo così.


----------



## ologramma (17 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si ma con la mia ex tolta la figlia e svariate robe operative, mancavano i sentimenti alla fine.
> La gente con cui _piace fare le cose insieme_ ce l'ho già, si chiamano amici.
> Dalla ex non volevo un'amica.
> Motivo per cui ancora con lei ho rapporti d'affari e stiamo benissimo così.


mi ripeto , il sesso è venuto a mancare  ma il piacere ,se si può chiamare così ,dopo anni di vita insieme , figli e tutto l'altro  , non è che ci si lascia perchè  manca qualcosa  se pur importante , mettici l'età  che credo sia come quelle dei tuoi genitori  , che si fa  si ritorna ragazzi?


----------



## Carola (18 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi ripeto , il sesso è venuto a mancare  ma il piacere ,se si può chiamare così ,dopo anni di vita insieme , figli e tutto l'altro  , non è che ci si lascia perchè  manca qualcosa  se pur importante , mettici l'età  che credo sia come quelle dei tuoi genitori  , che si fa  si ritorna ragazzi?


fai bene olo da cosa leggo secondo me state benone insieme peccato il sesso ma come dici tu c'è anche altro
Certo a 30 anni non ragionerei così ...


----------



## ologramma (18 Ottobre 2021)

già tribolo adesso se avessi subito questo a trent'anni  che credi non avrei  lasciato tutto? Fra un po' saranno 50   , ce le vedi le coppie oggi arrivare a tale traguardo?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> già tribolo adesso se avessi subito questo a trent'anni  che credi non avrei  lasciato tutto? Fra un po' saranno 50   , ce le vedi le coppie oggi arrivare a tale traguardo?


No ..ormai le coppie di oggi si fanno un po' troppo i cazzi loro....
Che onestamente...non è mai male...ma in coppia...non si dovrebbe....


----------



## Carola (18 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No ..ormai le coppie di oggi si fanno un po' troppo i cazzi loro....
> Che onestamente...non è mai male...ma in coppia...non si dovrebbe....


Pro e contro
Un rapporto  equilibrato va BENissimo poi con alti e bassi  si sa

ma ieri parlavo con la mia amica la cui mamma 75 enn sta tirando fuoriadesso tutta la sua frustrazione per anni e anni di matrimonio sacrificato
Un marito infedele e che si faceva la sua vita un lavoro fatto per avere qualcosa ma mai amato

adesso che è  vedova si è davvero incattivita anche con i figli
Triste
Questa donna si fosse separata avrebbe avuto vita migliore e forse rapporti migliori con i suoi figli adesso

per cui vanno bene certo traguardi ma arrivandoci in un certo modo poi le corna boh possono capitare anche se fanno male a fronte di un buon rapporto  forse ci sojj no o mali peggiori


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> si ritorna ragazzi?


Da maschio? Si.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No ..ormai le coppie di oggi si fanno un po' troppo i cazzi loro....
> Che onestamente...non è mai male...ma in coppia...non si dovrebbe....


Piovono concettoni.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Piovono concettoni.


Chiara e sintetica....


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Chiara e sintetica....


Ma che te fai difende da @feather ? Überlol


----------



## feather (19 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che te fai difende da @feather ? Überlol


Si, mi ha chiesto di essere difesa da un bruto e io, cavaliere, non ho saputo resistere.. sai che ho il cuore tenero


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2021)

Ho sbagliato thread 
I post precedenti avrebbero dovuto essere in Tradiscono più... provo a spostarli.

Spostati


----------



## Lara3 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Pro e contro
> Un rapporto  equilibrato va BENissimo poi con alti e bassi  si sa
> 
> ma ieri parlavo con la mia amica la cui mamma 75 enn sta tirando fuoriadesso tutta la sua frustrazione per anni e anni di matrimonio sacrificato
> ...


Proviamo a trovare una spiegazione a quanto hai raccontato ? Ho notato anche io in varie  persone questo fenomeno di diventare cattivi dopo aver subito tradimenti ecc e che si riscuotono sui figli . Dovuto al fatto che forse i figli erano dalla parte del traditore, colui che ha fatto del male, oppure perché nei figli lei vedeva rispecchiarsi ( somiglianze fisiche o caratteriali) proprio colui che l’ha fatta tanto soffrire ?
Oppure perché dopo una certa dose di sofferenze per forza si deve diventare aridi…
Cosa ne pensate ?


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Si, mi ha chiesto di essere difesa da un bruto e io, cavaliere, non ho saputo resistere.. sai che ho il cuore tenero


Finché é solo il cuore


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Ottobre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Proviamo a trovare una spiegazione a quanto hai raccontato ? Ho notato anche io in varie  persone questo fenomeno di diventare cattivi dopo aver subito tradimenti ecc e che si riscuotono sui figli . Dovuto al fatto che forse i figli erano dalla parte del traditore, colui che ha fatto del male, oppure perché nei figli lei vedeva rispecchiarsi ( somiglianze fisiche o caratteriali) proprio colui che l’ha fatta tanto soffrire ?
> Oppure perché dopo una certa dose di sofferenze per forza si deve diventare aridi…
> Cosa ne pensate ?


Non ci credo manco se lo vedo. É come quelli che dicono che diventano cattivi quando bevono. Se sei una merda prima magari ti tieni, ma poi saltano i freni inibitori ed esce quello che sei veramente.
In generale vale per tutte le forme di stress.
C'è chi somatizza dando di matto perché sotto ha i mostri già da prima, e quelli che razionalizzano e ne escono migliori. E non è detto che il disincanto non sia una forma di automiglioramento.
Io da ubriaco sono la persona più paciosa dell'universo


----------



## ipazia (19 Ottobre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Proviamo a trovare una spiegazione a quanto hai raccontato ? Ho notato anche io in varie  persone questo fenomeno di diventare cattivi dopo aver subito tradimenti ecc e che si riscuotono sui figli . Dovuto al fatto che forse i figli erano dalla parte del traditore, colui che ha fatto del male, oppure perché nei figli lei vedeva rispecchiarsi ( somiglianze fisiche o caratteriali) proprio colui che l’ha fatta tanto soffrire ?
> Oppure perché dopo una certa dose di sofferenze per forza si deve diventare aridi…
> Cosa ne pensate ?


Penso che usare i figli come capro espiatorio e alibi per giustificare a se stessi la propria incapacità di azione fedele a ciò che si ritiene meglio per sè e la propria incapacità di far fronte all'eventualità di un fallimento delle proprie proposizioni, sia una delle cose più meschine riesca a produrre l'animo umano, una manifestazione di ignavia, accidia e codardia.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Ottobre 2021)

Della serie che sono sempre bravi gli altri.. e sempre i più  micci noialtri:

Nel regno unito, si viaggia allegramente a 50.000 casi al giorno .. e ci si avvia serenamente a ripiombare nella merda fino alle labbra.









						Covid in Gran Bretagna: 50 mila contagi. Cosa sta succedendo  - Cronaca - ilgiorno.it
					

A tre mesi dal "Freedom Day" 49.156 positivi nelle ultime 24 ore. I timori di Pregliasco: speriamo non sia nuova variante. Rasi: boom di casi perché niente Green pass e correttivi. Il portavoce di Boris Johnson: si rischia periodo invernale impegnativo ma aumento contagi era previsto




					www.ilgiorno.it
				




E a S Pietroburgo nella Russia "libertina" e che poco si vaccina, perché alla fine è poco più di un'influenza,  fa il suo esordio il green pass..









						Covid, record di morti in Russia: più di mille in un giorno
					

Il bilancio delle vittime nel Paese è ora di 225.325. Mosca ha il maggior numero di nuovi casi




					www.rainews.it
				




Prepariamoci a essere copiati anche a questo giro


----------



## perplesso (19 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Della serie che sono sempre bravi gli altri.. e sempre i più  micci noialtri:
> 
> Nel regno unito, si viaggia allegramente a 50.000 casi al giorno .. e ci si avvia serenamente a ripiombare nella merda fino alle labbra.
> 
> ...


devi vedere non i contagiati, ma i ricoverati.   finchè non aumentano quelli, la situazione è gestibile.  se poi c'è l'ennesima nuova variante, in uno dei paesi che prima e meglio hanno vaccinato in massa, si pone un problema diverso


----------



## Skorpio (19 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> devi vedere non i contagiati, ma i ricoverati.   finchè non aumentano quelli, la situazione è gestibile.  se poi c'è l'ennesima nuova variante, in uno dei paesi che prima e meglio hanno vaccinato in massa, si pone un problema diverso


Certo, ma vedi.. se io ora sono contagiato ma sto benone, nessuno mi conterà mai

Se invece sputacchio e ho l'affanno,  magari mi fanno un tampone e scoprono che sono positivo.
E finisco nel contatore

Quindi se ci sono 50.000 contagiati , c'è una stretta correlazione tra numero contagiati (sgamati/scovati/scoperti/tracciati) e persone che non stanno proprio benissimo (altro numero dal quale poi si determinano i ricoveri/altro numero dal quale poi escono i ricoverati in TI).

È tutto interconnesso


----------



## perplesso (19 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo, ma vedi.. se io ora sono contagiato ma sto benone, nessuno mi conterà mai
> 
> Se invece sputacchio e ho l'affanno,  magari mi fanno un tampone e scoprono che sono positivo.
> E finisco nel contatore
> ...


i dati empirici su miliardi di dosi somministrate dicono che col vaccino anche nel momento di massima intensità di protezione, hai cmq 1 possibilità su 9 di infettarti.   quando arrivi ad avere una possibilità su 5, devi fare la terza dose.   infatti siamo già a circa l'11% di persone che hanno fatto la terza dose.

se hai fede nel fatto che il vaccino protegga dagli esiti peggiori, sai che su 50mila infettati solo una quota minimale potrebbe aggravarsi.   il conteggio dei contagiati ha senso solo in un momento di bassa percentuale di vaccinati complessivi, qui si sta veleggiando verso il 90%.   

quindi se tu vaccinato inizi ad accusare il colpo, non è un buon segnale. a meno che sia un'infezione di altro tipo, che esistono eh, anche se da un paio d'anni pare che ce ne siamo dimenticati


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Ottobre 2021)

E 100 pagine. Al solo scopo di dimostrare che ognuno fa il cazzo che vuole.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Ottobre 2021)

Covid: Austria, eventuali lockdown solo per i non vaccinati - Trentino AA/S
					

In Austria, in caso di una nuova ondata della pandemia, solo i non vaccinati andranno in lockdown. Lo ha annunciato il cancelliere Alexander Schallenberg. (ANSA)




					www.ansa.it


----------



## feather (24 Ottobre 2021)

30% di vaccinati









						In Romania le terapie intensive sono piene - Il Post
					

Il paese sta affrontando la peggiore ondata da coronavirus dall'inizio della pandemia, soprattutto a causa della bassa percentuale di vaccinati




					www.ilpost.it
				




e ovviamente chi ha bisogno degli ospedali per altro dovrà rinviare, a proposito dell'effetto sulla collettività...


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2021)

è uno degli effetti a lungo del comunismo.  come ha detto un'infermiera di Sofia qualche giorno fa, le persone non credono allo stato, in quei paesi.e la corruzione delle classi dirigenti diffusa negli ultimi 30 anni, non aiuta a riguadagnare punti


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Covid: Austria, eventuali lockdown solo per i non vaccinati - Trentino AA/S
> 
> 
> In Austria, in caso di una nuova ondata della pandemia, solo i non vaccinati andranno in lockdown. Lo ha annunciato il cancelliere Alexander Schallenberg. (ANSA)
> ...


E sarebbero ben contenti,qui, niente tamponi, azienda che mette in cassa. 
Spesa garantita on line in tempi brevi. 
Poi in estate tutti al mare o ai monti.


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Covid: Austria, eventuali lockdown solo per i non vaccinati - Trentino AA/S
> 
> 
> In Austria, in caso di una nuova ondata della pandemia, solo i non vaccinati andranno in lockdown. Lo ha annunciato il cancelliere Alexander Schallenberg. (ANSA)
> ...


Mah, al di là delle considerazioni "moraleggianti" da parte di un primo cancelliere (stile fatelo per gli altri: non torno troppo sul punto, ma è come dire agli automobilisti di stare a casa o andare a piedi, perché è risaputo che circolando con l'auto si fanno più danni di quanto possa fare un pedone. Non mi risultano provvedimenti motivati da cotanto "altruismo", ma chiudo parentesi), noto che anche in Austri sono, come si suol dire "cuor di leoni". Si moraleggia, ma alla fine non si obbliga. Però, PERO' noto anche una differenza fondamentale. Sino ad ora, deduco anzitutto che i non vaccinati non abbiano subito restrizioni, e che le subiranno soltanto al superamento di una certa soglia di ospedalizzati. Soglia che attualmente è abbastanza lontana dall'essere raggiunta.
Come dire, da noi hanno già ampiamente violato ogni principio a garanzia dei diritti umani (lavoro, partecipazione ad eventi culturali, aggregativi, libertà di movimento, eccetera). In Austria, per agevolare altri "pecoroni" (mi butto anch'io nella mischia, eh) a vaccinarsi, per ora stanno solo "minacciando" EVENTUALI restrizioni, che allo stato non sussistono (beati loro direi  ), e che mai comunque si sono permessi e sono arrivati a mettere in discussione la partecipazione al lavoro. Differenze mica di poco conto, eh


----------



## Lara3 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah, al di là delle considerazioni "moraleggianti" da parte di un primo cancelliere (stile fatelo per gli altri: non torno troppo sul punto, ma è come dire agli automobilisti di stare a casa o andare a piedi, perché è risaputo che circolando con l'auto si fanno più danni di quanto possa fare un pedone. Non mi risultano provvedimenti motivati da cotanto "altruismo", ma chiudo parentesi), noto che anche in Austri sono, come si suol dire "cuor di leoni". Si moraleggia, ma alla fine non si obbliga. Però, PERO' noto anche una differenza fondamentale. Sino ad ora, deduco anzitutto che i non vaccinati non abbiano subito restrizioni, e che le subiranno soltanto al superamento di una certa soglia di ospedalizzati. Soglia che attualmente è abbastanza lontana dall'essere raggiunta.
> Come dire, da noi hanno già ampiamente violato ogni principio a garanzia dei diritti umani (lavoro, partecipazione ad eventi culturali, aggregativi, libertà di movimento, eccetera). In Austria, per agevolare altri "pecoroni" (mi butto anch'io nella mischia, eh) a vaccinarsi, per ora stanno solo "minacciando" EVENTUALI restrizioni, che allo stato non sussistono (beati loro direi  ), e che mai comunque si sono permessi e sono arrivati a mettere in discussione la partecipazione al lavoro. Differenze mica di poco conto, eh


Ricapitolando: collegamento diretto fra bassa percentuale dei vaccinati e crollo del sistema sanitario.
Ricadute su tutti, non solo i malati Covid.
Bisogna vaccinarsi anche per quelli che soffrono di alte malattie ma che non possono più avere accesso alle cure a causa degli ospedali intasati.
Bisogna vaccinarsi per se stessi: tutti abbiamo bisogno di ospedali funzionanti.


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ricapitolando: collegamento diretto fra bassa percentuale dei vaccinati e crollo del sistema sanitario.
> Ricadute su tutti, non solo i malati Covid.
> Bisogna vaccinarsi anche per quelli che soffrono di alte malattie ma che non possono più avere accesso alle cure a causa degli ospedali intasati.
> Bisogna vaccinarsi per se stessi: tutti abbiamo bisogno di ospedali funzionanti.


Non mi vorrei ripetere, userò le parole dello stesso Schallenberg:

_"Non è ammissibile che il sistema sanitario venga sovracaricato *per colpa degli indecisi e attendisti*"_

A fronte di roboanti dichiarazioni, quello che potrebbe riguardare qualche aspetto "rassicurativo" sulla innocuità del vaccino, viene saltato a pié pari  . Francamente, mettendomi nei panni di chi ha scelto di non vaccinarsi (e lì è, fortuna loro, ancora possibile) la prima roba che mi verrebbe da rispondere è "se sei tanto sicuro che mi convenga questo vaccino, garantiscimelo". Che significa? Significa anzitutto che terrai monitorati E PUBBLICI gli andamenti di diverse malattie (da quelle cardiovascolari ad altro) e che se, stranamente dopo il vaccino il numero di infartuati (faccio un esempio, eh) dovesse aumentare significativamente, lo Stato risponde di queste malattie. Questo è un sistema SERIO. Io Stato mi impegno a rendere disponibili non solo i dati attuali degli infarti (ripeto: gli infarti sono solo un esempio, ovviamente che si dovrebbe estendere ad altre malattie, in primis laddove han visto il verificarsi di casi collegati alla somministrazione, rari o meno che siano), ma anche i dati futuri. E se i dati supereranno di un toh, 20% quelli degli ultimi anni, a considerare l'infarto come diretta conseguenza del vaccino. Questa è la reazione di uno Stato sicuro della innocuità di un vaccino . Cosa fa pure questo cancelliere? Ventila "colpe", su chi ha ancora una scelta. Embè, detta da un uomo della strada, la frase, farebbe abbastanza sorridere. Detta da un esponente della politica, fa riflettere. Il grado di DEMOCRAZIA di un Paese che si definisce tale, si vede comunque proprio nelle situazioni critiche, di emergenza. Che significa stare in un paese democratico?  Significa vivere in uno Stato che rispetta il più possibile principi e diritti (e sceglie eventualmente di comprimerli come extrema ratio, e non come prassi) al contempo apprestando vie e tutele alternative. Quando riconosce il lavoro dei propri cittadini come un bene supremo, e non lo intacca. Quando bilancia principi altissimi con le esigenze di salute e di tutela. Lo Stato falsamente democratico, o malamente democratico, quando c'è la difficoltà, fa come ha fatto il nostro. Che siam buoni tutti (politici in primis) a dire libertà, libertà, quando va tutto bene.... 
Forse l'Austria, in punto democrazia, è un pochino meglio.


----------



## Lara3 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non mi vorrei ripetere, userò le parole dello stesso Schallenberg:
> 
> _"Non è ammissibile che il sistema sanitario venga sovracaricato *per colpa degli indecisi e attendisti*"_
> 
> ...


Intanto in Cina Covid quasi debellato.
Strano


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Intanto in Cina Covid quasi debellato.
> Strano


Paese che visiterei volentieri da turista, ma di sicuro dove non sarei contenta di vivere.
Poi tutto si può fare per risolvere i problemi. Non vogliamo più immigrati clandestini? Via che gli spariamo a vista!
Il vicino esce di casa malgrado un lockdown, e (stronzo, lui!) va a fare la spesa al supermercato che dista 5km anziché a quello dietro l'angolo? Via una bella fucilata!
Sì, così è certamente più facile risolvere i problemi.... 
Ho altri modelli.

Faccio una piccola postilla, non lo so se sono tra i pochi ad accorgermene, se sono esagerata io, o che altro 
A me sembra che ne usciremo "arretrati" di 50 anni. Che questo virus che ci è capitato abbia, malgrado la tecnologia, arretrato la concezione di diritti, di tutele, e di impatto sulla qualità della vita di tutti noi. Non parlo della malattia. Parlo di un modus. Parlo del considerare normale che chiunque ti possa domandare se sei vaccinato oppure no. Parlo dei controlli, a mò di cecchini (sia pur incolpevoli) di tutti coloro (ne ho parlato poco tempo fa con un amico costretto a far restare a casa due dipendenti non greenpassati, e la faccia di come si sia sentito, oltre che stanco, era eloquente comunque) che sono stati "autorizzati" a lasciare a casa gente. Parlo di tante cose che lasceranno un segno indelebile anche dopo il fatidico 31 dicembre.
E non c'è tecnologia, non c'è lavoro, riunione e altro da remoto, che possa servire a colmare questo gap.
Capisco che in piena pandemia possa non essere la cosa più importante, ma sono convinta che in meno di due anni abbiamo fatto carta straccia di conquiste, e progressi, fatti in decenni. E con essi ovviamente pensieri, e modi di concepire la propria, come la vita altrui. E con tutto questo dovremo inevitabilmente fare i conti.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me sembra che ne usciremo "arretrati" di 50 anni. Che questo virus che ci è capitato abbia, malgrado la tecnologia, arretrato la concezione di diritti, di tutele, e di impatto sulla qualità della vita di tutti noi. Non parlo della malattia. Parlo di un modus. Parlo del considerare normale che chiunque ti possa domandare se sei vaccinato oppure no.


Analisi perfetta


----------



## ologramma (24 Ottobre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Intanto in Cina Covid quasi debellato.
> Strano


e non te lo chiedi perchè ? 
Li oltre ad essere fiscali controllano   chi non lo fa  e non come da noi  con la scusa della libertà e la costituzione  facciamo le pippe mentali .


----------



## feather (24 Ottobre 2021)

Ma quindi non crediamo a uno stuolo di ricercatori e governi che dicono che il vaccino è sicuro ma ai numeri pubblicati dal governo cinese invece si?


----------



## feather (24 Ottobre 2021)

Ah, in Nord Corea non hanno mai avuto neanche un caso. E senza green pass. Saranno più bravi..?


----------



## Lara3 (24 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ma quindi non crediamo a uno stuolo di ricercatori e governi che dicono che il vaccino è sicuro ma ai numeri pubblicati dal governo cinese invece si?


Guarda che io sono più che pro Vax , vaccinata e tutti vaccinati in famiglia ( anche ragazzi adolescenti).
Ma mi chiedo perché il grafico dei loro contagi è piatto adesso. Ci sono altri paesi virtuosi al mondo, alta % di vaccinati e nonostante questo il Covid è ancora minaccioso.
Penso che non stanno nascondendo come potrebbe fare Corea del Nord, ormai la pandemia è iniziata da loro e le imagini le abbiamo viste tutti.
Oltre la vaccinazione, oltre molto rigore ( caratteristiche anche del vicino Giappone ) perché hanno così pochi casi ?
Poi qualche italiano che vive lì, per esempio un forumista, ci racconta che la situazione è tranquilla da loro.


----------



## 7up (24 Ottobre 2021)

Focolaio a Bologna.
Dodici classi su ventidue totali all’interno dell’istituto comprensivo, di cui adesso quattro sono in quarantena e otto in sospensione dell’attività didattica. Fanno 300 alunni in casa costretti alla didattica a distanza. Il contagio, che ha toccato un numero di poco superiore alle dieci persone, è probabilmente partito da una professoressa.Regolarmente in cattedra con green pass valido, che risulterebbe però frutto dei tamponi e non della vaccinazione.


----------



## Lara3 (24 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Focolaio a Bologna.
> Dodici classi su ventidue totali all’interno dell’istituto comprensivo, di cui adesso quattro sono in quarantena e otto in sospensione dell’attività didattica. Fanno 300 alunni in casa costretti alla didattica a distanza. Il contagio, che ha toccato un numero di poco superiore alle dieci persone, è probabilmente partito da una professoressa.Regolarmente in cattedra con green pass valido, che risulterebbe però frutto dei tamponi e non della vaccinazione.


Professori non vaccinati ??
Boh


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah, al di là delle considerazioni "moraleggianti" da parte di un primo cancelliere (stile fatelo per gli altri: non torno troppo sul punto, ma è come dire agli automobilisti di stare a casa o andare a piedi, perché è risaputo che circolando con l'auto si fanno più danni di quanto possa fare un pedone. Non mi risultano provvedimenti motivati da cotanto "altruismo", ma chiudo parentesi), noto che anche in Austri sono, come si suol dire "cuor di leoni". Si moraleggia, ma alla fine non si obbliga. Però, PERO' noto anche una differenza fondamentale. Sino ad ora, deduco anzitutto che i non vaccinati non abbiano subito restrizioni, e che le subiranno soltanto al superamento di una certa soglia di ospedalizzati. Soglia che attualmente è abbastanza lontana dall'essere raggiunta.
> Come dire, da noi hanno già ampiamente violato ogni principio a garanzia dei diritti umani (lavoro, partecipazione ad eventi culturali, aggregativi, libertà di movimento, eccetera). In Austria, per agevolare altri "pecoroni" (mi butto anch'io nella mischia, eh) a vaccinarsi, per ora stanno solo "minacciando" EVENTUALI restrizioni, che allo stato non sussistono (beati loro direi  ), e che mai comunque si sono permessi e sono arrivati a mettere in discussione la partecipazione al lavoro. Differenze mica di poco conto, eh


Non sono tanto interessato a indagare quei paesi che hanno fatto meglio o peggio,  ne riesco a vedere  pecoroni o cagasotto

vedo solo una pandemia

e mi interessa molto il "fenomeno " per cui certi paesi partono tutti sciolti liberi e liberali,  e poi si spostano lentamente fino a scopiazzare da chi è partito prima senza tante segate e in modo concreto e consapevole.

Tipo l'italia (Ma và..?)

E siamo appena a metà ottobre

Abbiamo tutto l'inverno per divertirci qui dentro a vedere  "quelli bravi" copiarci

Pensa che culo che abbiamo ..


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2021)

Giusto per non sbagliarsi, @Foglia.. 

Novità fresche da quelli bravi oltremanica









						Covid Uk, governo valuta stretta con “Piano B”: ipotesi pass vaccinale
					

Leggi su Sky TG24 l'articolo Covid Uk, governo valuta nuove restrizioni con il “Piano B”: ipotesi pass vaccinale




					tg24.sky.it


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Professori non vaccinati ??
> Boh


Potrebbero essere anche vaccinati 
Non è che i vaccinati non contraggono e non sono contagiosi eh 
Mie suoceri e cognato positivi e vaccinati avrebbero potuto contagiarci tutti


----------



## Martes (24 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Potrebbero essere anche vaccinati
> Non è che i vaccinati non contraggono e non sono contagiosi eh
> Mie suoceri e cognato positivi e vaccinati avrebbero potuto contagiarci tutti





7up ha detto:


> Regolarmente in cattedra con green pass valido, che risulterebbe però frutto dei tamponi e non della vaccinazione.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2021)

Martes ha detto:


>


Resta che nulla cambierebbe se fosse stato vaccinato e positivo
Non sottolinerei il non vaccinato in questo caso. I vaccini servono in caso di contagio ad avere forme lievi non a non contagiare
L’amico dei miei suoceri contagiato da loro e vaccinato è deceduto.


----------



## Martes (25 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Resta che nulla cambierebbe se fosse stato vaccinato e positivo
> Non sottolinerei il non vaccinato in questo caso. I vaccini servono in caso di contagio ad avere forme lievi non a non contagiare
> L’amico dei miei suoceri contagiato da loro e vaccinato è deceduto.


In realtà l'unica cosa che volevo sottolineare con quella freccetta è come, su questo tema, si tenda continuamente a interpretare quanto detto/scritto dagli altri rigirandolo a sostegno della propria tesi in un loop infinito che produce solamente un inutile tritamento di maroni


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> In realtà l'unica cosa che volevo sottolineare con quella freccetta è come, su questo tema, si tenda continuamente a interpretare quanto detto/scritto dagli altri rigirandolo a sostegno della propria tesi in un loop infinito che produce solamente un inutile tritamento di maroni


Non mi sembra di aver rigirato nulla 
Ho semplicemente detto che vaccinato o no in caso di positività a livello di contagio cambia nulla 
Sono vaccinata ma non mi schiero ne da una parte delll’altra visto che sembra che le due parti per qualcuno esistono


----------



## Martes (25 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di aver rigirato nulla
> Ho semplicemente detto che vaccinato o no in caso di positività a livello di contagio cambia nulla
> Sono vaccinata ma non mi schiero ne da una parte delll’altra visto che sembra che le due parti per qualcuno esistono


Sarà...
Però:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Sarà...
> Però:


Concordo


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2021)

Ma c'è ancora qualcuno non vaccinato in questa discussione?
No.
E allora di che vi preoccupate?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ma c'è ancora qualcuno non vaccinato in questa discussione?
> No.
> E allora di che vi preoccupate?


L’ho scritto qualche decina di post fa.


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2021)

mi pare che di non vaccinati ce ne siano in questa discussione e che probabilmente qualcuno deve anche calcolare se non sia il momento della terza dose


----------



## Skorpio (25 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ma c'è ancora qualcuno non vaccinato in questa discussione?
> No.
> E allora di che vi preoccupate?


Io mi preoccupo di segnalare quei paesi tanto bravi e liberali rispetto al nostro stato crudele e disumano,  che uno dietro l'altro da qui a marzo ci scopiazzeranno come alunni disperati al compito in classe dove non ci capiscono una sega


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi pare che di non vaccinati ce ne siano in questa discussione e che probabilmente qualcuno deve anche calcolare se non sia il momento della terza dose


Per lungo tempo in questa discussione lo eravamo dichiaratamente solo Foglia ed io.
Che siamo vaccinati,  ora.
Personalmente resto semore contrario al Green Pass, questo sì, anche se il problema del suo rinnovo periodico si porra' prima per tanti altri rispetto a me.
Che poi, vista la copertura limitata,  ci sia gente che abbia preferito vaccinarsi per l'estate piuttosto che per l'inverno e ora teme di essere scoperta e vuole accedere alla terza dose, resta un problema di scelta del singolo. Dopo sei mesi dall'ultima vaccinazione è possibile vaccinarsi nuovamente, tre,  quattro volte etc. Negli hub non c'è la coda, chi vuole, lo faccia.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io mi preoccupo di segnalare quei paesi tanto bravi e liberali rispetto al nostro stato crudele e disumano,  che uno dietro l'altro da qui a marzo ci scopiazzeranno come alunni disperati al compito in classe (travolti dalla situazione)


Bell'hobby.
Anche se io preferisco ancora allo scopo le categorie tipo Sex in public oppure Swinger.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Bell'hobby.
> Anche se io preferisco ancira le categorie tipo Sex in public oppure Swinger.


Ognuno ha le sue manie
A me piace togliere il cerotto quando ancora la crosta della ferita  è fresca.
non ci posso fare nulla..  

Per I tuoi hobby puoi usare maremma maiala.. anche se non so se l'ambiente tira


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ognuno ha le sue manie
> A me piace togliere il cerotto quando ancora la crosta della ferita  è fresca.
> non ci posso fare nulla..
> 
> Per I tuoi hobby puoi usare maremma maiala.. anche se non so se l'ambiente tira


No, no, è noiosissimo. 
Un po' come il tuo hobby, che ha quell'atmosfera un po' da... Fammi pensare... Riunione di condominio?
Non soddisfa.
Ma neanche PornHub. 
Troppo finto.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> No, no, è noiosissimo.
> Un po' come il tuo hobby, che ha quell'atmosfera un po' da... Fammi pensare... Riunione di condominio?
> Non soddisfa.
> Ma neanche PornHub.
> Troppo finto.


Il mio "hobby " è divertentissimo..  ,  e deve divertire me.

Se poi si diverte anche qualcun altro, meglio! 

Oggi parliamo dei successi della Romania..









						In Romania le terapie intensive sono piene - Il Post
					

Il paese sta affrontando la peggiore ondata da coronavirus dall'inizio della pandemia, soprattutto a causa della bassa percentuale di vaccinati




					www.ilpost.it


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il mio "hobby " è divertentissimo..  ,  e deve divertire me.
> 
> Se poi si diverte anche qualcun altro, meglio!
> 
> ...


Fammi capire... Sei uno che gode quando agli altri va male?
Figo.
In effetti adesso che ci penso ricordo una tua discussione sulla beneficenza, che, secondo te, la si fa per egoismo.
Adesso capisco veramente cosa volevi dire.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ho scritto qualche decina di post fa.


Adesso puoi avere anche la risposta.
Se leggi gli ultimi  post comprendi quale dinamica si è instaurata nella società.
Dinamica che trovi spesso ovunque e che resterà a lungo.
Se oggi è il vaccino domani sarà qualcosa d'altro...
Non conta neppure raggiungere lo scopo, ma l'autoaffermazione in un contesto di confronto.


----------



## ivanl (25 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo sei mesi dall'ultima vaccinazione è possibile vaccinarsi nuovamente, tre,  quattro volte etc. Negli hub non c'è la coda, chi vuole, lo faccia.


non è vero; qua la può fare solo chi decide l'ausl. Per ora solo >80 e fragili e ci si deve prenotare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Ottobre 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> non è vero; qua la può fare solo chi decide l'ausl. Per ora solo >80 e fragili e ci si deve prenotare


Si ma hanno già ipotizzato cmq un richiamo per tutti da gennaio in poi...


----------



## Skorpio (25 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Fammi capire... Sei uno che gode quando agli altri va male?


Non c'è nulla da capire. Basta leggere
Ciò che mi diverte l'ho già scritto bene nel mio post delle ore 14:03


----------



## Carola (25 Ottobre 2021)

A me i no vax sono sincera mi hanno davvero
Rotto le palle


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Adesso puoi avere anche la risposta.
> Se leggi gli ultimi  post comprendi quale dinamica si è instaurata nella società.
> Dinamica che trovi spesso ovunque e che resterà a lungo.
> Se oggi è il vaccino domani sarà qualcosa d'altro...
> Non conta neppure raggiungere lo scopo, ma *l'autoaffermazione* in un contesto di confronto.


L’avevo scritto. Poi l’ho cancellato perché avrebbe scatenato altre polemiche.


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sono tanto interessato a indagare quei paesi che hanno fatto meglio o peggio,  ne riesco a vedere  pecoroni o cagasotto
> 
> vedo solo una pandemia
> 
> ...


Ed è qui che la pensiamo molto diversamente, io e te 
Tu parli di concretezza e consapevolezza: allora (come ricordato da qualcuno), perché non prendere a modello proprio la Cina? Più concreta e consapevole di lei! Nessuno si muova da casa, nessuno violi le restrizioni imposte, perché altrimenti nemmeno stiamo a parlare di perdere il lavoro, parliamo addirittura di perdere la vita e siamo tutti a posto  Più concreto e consapevole di così....

Ripeto, comunque: dubito che qualcuno ci stia prendendo come "modello". Ma se anche fosse sarebbe un "ti piace vincere facile?". Perché parliamoci chiaro: se l'obiettivo è quello di far vaccinare tutti con un vaccino di cui nessuno conosce ancora gli effetti collaterali (se non in itinere), non si può parlare di concretezza e di consapevolezza. Si parla solo di una visione molto miope, in cui si dice portiamo a casa l'uovo oggi, e se la gallina domani dovesse morire o avere problemi, ci si penserà domani. L'importante è l'uovo oggi, COSTI CIO' CHE COSTI nel senso che il prezzo da pagare non lo conosciamo, e nessuno "si spende"  a propria volta per far qualcosa in più rispetto formalmente a caldeggiarlo, di fatto lo impone, nessuno si sbilancia a "sigillare" questa pretesa "sicurezza" di questo vaccino, nessuno parla di cosa sarà di chi potrà averne danni che al confronto, magari, il covid potrebbe essere una passeggiata. Si azzerano tutte le considerazioni su rischi e benefici, visto che di beneficio qualcuno c'è (minore mortalità causa covid), a fronte del fatto che i rischi non vengono proprio calcolati. As usual, per la nostra politica 

Davanti a questa situazione, il fatto come dici tu di "copiarci", perché non siam quelli che hanno proceduto senza troppe "segate", non è di alcun parametro. Se non che (si può dire) siamo, nel novero degli stati democratici, uno tra i meno democratici. Questo è emerso ad oggi (poi chiaro, se a confronto mi metti la Cina, con le sue "consapevolezze" e il suo modus "concreto", allora siamo ancora pivellini, ma personalmente non mi consola certo). Siamo uno degli Stati in Europa che - forte di uno stato di emergenza che ci consente addirittura  di calpestare ogni sorta di diritti umani - lo abbiamo applicato DA DUE ANNI (da due anni in stato di emergenza), e che ha compresso finanche il diritto al lavoro, alla dignità umana, alla libera circolazione, in tutto ciò senza nemmeno indicare SOGLIE, CONDIZIONI, E LIMITI.
Guarda che davvero il prossimo step sarà quello di incarcerare il povero cristo che chiude un occhio sul lavoratore sfornito di green pass, o multare quest'ultimo con sanzioni che dovrà pagare in una vita. In Austria (malgrado le parole moraleggianti del primo cancelliere non si possano proprio sentire) a questo non si è arrivato, né a quanto pare si arriverà. La democrazia di un Paese, il suo stato di CIVILTA', lo si misura non da chi modello "piace vincere facile" prende e trancia ogni libertà. Facile, eh. Torno al problema dell'immigrazione: i clandestini sono troppi? Puntiamogli i cannoni come Malta (altro Stato "bravo" come l'Italia, a quanto mi risulta, il primo o tra i primi per numero di vaccinati), vedi bene che i barconi cambiano rotta, e se nel frattempo uno di questi stesse affondando, tanto meglio, che così serva da monito per quelli che verranno. Facile, eh, loro sì che son consapevoli e concreti, mica baumicio!

Sai, perché a tutto c'è una soluzione più rapida e più concreta. Tutto sta nel saper vedere anche l'altra faccia (i costi, di questa soluzione), e un buono Stato secondo me li sa calibrare, e nel calibrarli tanto più è bravo quanto più riesce a non comprimere principi supremi (e che non ci sono piombati dal nulla) quali i diritti dell'uomo. Altrimenti basta gettare un colpo di spugna sulla Storia, e (come dici tu) "copiare" quelli "bravi" come l'Italia , Paese in cui oggi non vi è alcuna remora da parte di nessuno che si senta minimamente costretto (eh, sì, di costrizione parliamo) a chiederti se sei vaccinato come se ti stesse chiedendo se gradisci lo zucchero nel the.

Quindi per te brava l'Italia che senza troppe segate ha levato ai cittadini persino la dignità, e la segretezza del proprio stato di salute, e nel farlo li ha pure perculati (liberi eh, però, di non vaccinarvi).
Non troverei divertente vedere altri Paesi, i cui cittadini al momento mi sembrano "beati" (rispetto a noi), annientare ogni principio di democrazia. Il tutto per cosa? Per una malattia senz'altro rischiosa, ma parliamoci chiaro: sarebbe stato sufficiente TUTELARE (eh, sì: tutelare) le fasce più a rischio (eh, no, quello è politically *s*correct!).
Eh ma già, la Storia evidentemente avrà insegnato poco anche a questi.... Che dire, speriamo di no, e che si riprenda NOI, a guardarli come modelli 

Senza troppe altre "segate", che qui, pure con il vaccino, non ne abbiamo levato nessuna (quanto è ridicola la misurazione della temperatura fatta con termometri che ti segnano 33 gradi? ).


----------



## Martes (26 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ma c'è ancora qualcuno non vaccinato in questa discussione?
> No.
> E allora di che vi preoccupate?


E chi si preoccupa?
È chi si sente condannato dalla dittatura sanitaria al martirio di un vaccino che non voleva fare che continua a menare il torrone all'inverosimile


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> E chi si preoccupa?
> È chi si sente condannato dalla dittatura sanitaria al martirio di un vaccino che non voleva fare che continua a menare il torrone all'inverosimile


Se ne sta parlando, non vedo che fastidio possa dare una discussione come un'altra


----------



## Skorpio (26 Ottobre 2021)

@Foglia ..

Si, la pensiamo diversamente.. a partire dalle scelte “facili”

Vedi.. anche partendo dalla mia esperienza di vita personale, io credo che la scelta facile o il vincere facile (come dici tu) sia l’esatto contrario che fare delle scelte forti.

Le scelte facili per me sono quelle di aggrapparsi a quel che sta scritto su un foglietto per non fare nulla, non assumere decisioni, non prendere il timone e invertire la rotta.
Questo vale a tutti i livelli, a partire dalle relazioni in un nucleo familiare per finire a governare un paese.

Le restrizioni applicate in Italia secondo come la vedo io, sono la scelta più difficile, proprio perché si espongono a chi arriva a dire cose tipo quelle che scrivi tu, rinfacciando mancati rispetti di diritti, regole o altro..

Facile è invece aggrapparsi a questo o a quel principio per non muover nulla, per non decidere nulla, fingendo di dar maggior valore a un diritto, ma in realtà prendendolo come pretesto per non agire.

Questa è la scelta facile, è vincere facile e sul breve, imbrogliando sostanzialmente chi pensa di esser davvero tutelato, imbrogliando i cittadini, illudendoli

Io mi incazzai sinceramente come un bufalo a suo tempo quando Zingaretti, mentre il virus avanzava, faceva i brindisi con le foto, per far vedere che “non c’era nulla da temere” e che noi eravamo pronti.

Quello era IMBROGLIARE allora, toccandosi le palle e sperando che “andrà tutto bene” e il virus speriamo rimbalzi sulle alpi.

Farlo OGGI sarebbe ancora IMBROGLIARE le persone, con l’aggravante di non aver compilato nel frattempo il registro delle lezioni apprese, perché oggi a differenza di allora non si può dire che non ci si aspettava.

Poi.. so bene che c’è chi vuol sentirsi imbrogliato, a tutti i livelli, a partire dalle relazioni individuali (dimmi che mi ami) per finire al sentir dire un capo di stato che la libertà di andare in discoteca è più forte del virus, e noi lo sconfiggeremo bailando bailando, con o senza vaccino e figuriamoci se noi facciamo di questi problemi.

Ed è giusto così.

Mi diverte e mi divertirà vedere come vari stati dovranno gettare la maschera e a provare a fare quello che noi per una volta abbiamo fatto per primi, senza metterci in coda facendo la scelta più facile .

Peraltro io mi sento liberissimo, e la percezione di oppressione in questa situazione è una cosa molto personale, sulla quale andrebbe individualmente riflettuto a lungo, secondo me.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Ottobre 2021)

Usti l’Austria sta inserendo restrizioni…hanno ospedali pieni di malati di Covid.
Pure in Germania non sono messi benissimo.
Pensare che questa potava essere l’occasione di potenziare tutte le strutture sanitarie…invece continuano a ridurre i posti letto.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> E chi si preoccupa?
> È chi si sente condannato dalla dittatura sanitaria al martirio di un vaccino che non voleva fare che continua a menare il torrone all'inverosimile


Veramente io mi stupisco del fatto che una discussione  innegabilmente provax continui ancora nel momento in cui tutti,  almeno qui,  sono vaccinati.
Raggiunto lo scopo,  tutti dovrebbero essere soddisfatti. Siamo tornati a una vita quasi normale.
E invece no.
Ecco.  È questa sensazione che non vada più bene nulla che stupisce.
Come se alla fine essere tutti ugualmente vaccinati non desse più quella possibilità di sentirsi in qualche modo migliori degli altri.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Veramente io mi stupisco del fatto che una discussione  innegabilmente provax continui ancora nel momento in cui tutti,  almeno qui,  sono vaccinati.
> Raggiunto lo scopo,  tutti dovrebbero essere soddisfatti. Siamo tornati a una vita quasi normale.
> E invece no.
> Ecco.  È questa sensazione che non vada più bene nulla che stupisce.
> Come se alla fine essere tutti ugualmente vaccinati non desse più quella possibilità di sentirsi in qualche modo migliori degli altri.


l'insoddisfazione è per il cambiamento che il virus ha portato definitivamente nelle nostre vite.
Nulla è più come prima, dalla presenza sui posti di lavoro, alla mensa (laddove eventualmente è stata riattivata). La comunicazione limitata dalle mascherine, ormai si urla per farsi capire. E si continua ad urlare anche se non la si ha sù.
Tutta una serie di meccanismi che non ci permettono più di muoverci liberamente, devi prenotarti, fare attenzione che il telefono sia sempre carico per esibire il green pass, ricordarsi la mascherina, riempi l'igienizzante da tenere in borsa o in macchina.
Il sistema economico che vacilla, si teme per il lavoro, gli aumenti dei prezzi che  erodono il salario.
Il vaccino è la valvola di sfogo dove si vomita dentro tutto questo.
Vai a fare una passeggiata per le vie della città o paese e vedi molti negozi chiusi, diciamo che l'abbattimento emotivo è notevole per molti, credo.


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @Foglia ..
> 
> Si, la pensiamo diversamente.. a partire dalle scelte “facili”
> 
> ...


Ho perfettamente capito come la intendi tu 
Ed è chiaro che, ad intendere il vaccino come un "privilegio", tu dia per escluso, ovviamente, che ci saranno, per il futuro (altrimenti la politica è miope, come la vedo io  ) significativi (ribadisco: significativi) effetti collaterali che si esternalizzeranno sulla popolazione. Vorrei avere le tue certezze in merito (ragionevoli certezze, intendo, di quelle proprio consapevoli che siamo tutti portati a crearci "autoinganni" atti a vivere meglio, e ben venga - lo dico seriamente - se c'è chi il vaccino lo vede come una soluzione atta al benessere proprio individuale, ancor prima che collettivo.... che il collettivo è un bel principio su cui si fonda, questo sì, la miglior democrazia, ma il rischio di lasciarla sulla carta è purtroppo assai concreto....  ).
Nulla quaestio, per chi come te si è vaccinato CONVINTO della convenienza del vaccino: arai le tue buonissime ragioni, e su quelle non discuto 
Sul grassetto, una riflessione. Io - da addetta ai lavori, sia pure nel mio piccolo - vedo tante cose che non vanno. Vedo anche, da parte di alcuni (anche qui) un diffuso fastidio, quando si parla di repressione di certe libertà 
E non mi riferisco alla semplificazione "discoteche vs coronavirus", più locali aperti per tutti, eccetera.
Mi riferisco al modo di pensare. E vedo (tra l'altro) l'adattamento (chiedendomi se sia positivo) verso forme di vita (a volte mera sopravvivenza), sicché solo a parlare di restrizioni, alcuni saltano su, dicendosene annoiati, o addirittura stanchi, schifati, scandalizzati, eccetera. Come se tutto si risolvesse in un "ubi maior, minor cessat"  Ecco, da un pò addetta ai lavori non posso fare a meno di pensare che quel "minor" (e di qui si potrebbe persino tirare un parallelo con la tutela delle minoranze, in questo caso viste come una sorta di nemico, o di pericolo  ), quel minor dicevo, tanto "minor" non è, o non dovrebbe essere 
Ma lo specchio di quel che è in atto è proprio quel fastidio, quel non volerne parlare: è stato compresso il diritto al lavoro, le tutele alla persona. Oh!  Non cazzabubbole!  E in risposta, molti preferiscono vedere chi almeno lo ricorda, come poveri agnelli sacrificali che si lamentano. Non è così, o non è solo così  Ma ricordo a tutti che la forma mentis, l'abitudine a tutto (perché a tutto ci si abitua) è proprio il motore, di quella che è una civiltà.
Per cui, a considerare "normale" immolare qualsiasi cosa, a non volerne nemmeno parlare, a provar "noia" (nel senso lato del termine: doloroso, fastidioso) affrontare certe tematiche, ad applaudire certi comportamenti.... beh, il passo a finire molto in basso (tipo alla Cina) è assai più breve di quanto si immagini. Questo a me ha insegnato la Storia. A trovar soluzioni guardando "indietro", occorre far molta attenzione. Perché poi, ripeto, una volta che una società accetta di buon grado la compressione di diritti fino ad allora inviolabili, rischi non ne mancano. 

Per il resto, a me va bene tutto, rispetto perfettamente l'idea di chi non vede l'ora di fare la terza, la quarta, la quinta dose, persino chi se le vorrebbe tracannare a cena (magari al posto della mia birra calda!   ) e dico: ok !
Li invidio pure, per certi lati, e credo che sarebbe anche bello riuscirmi a vivere questo vaccino come una sorta di "liberazione" 

Il fastidio (che investe TUTTI eh, da una parte e dall'altra, a prescindere da come la pensino) comunque è molto indicativo, e per nulla casuale: ne ho provato anch'io, per altre cose ma l'ho provato, e ne so l'origine 

Ringrazio ancora il cielo di trovarmi in una parte del mondo dove se ne può almeno ancora parlare liberamente, ché in Cina mi avrebbero già indubbiamente tagliato la testa....


----------



## Martes (26 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho perfettamente capito come la intendi tu
> Ed è chiaro che, ad intendere il vaccino come un "privilegio", tu dia per escluso, ovviamente, che ci saranno, per il futuro (altrimenti la politica è miope, come la vedo io  ) significativi (ribadisco: significativi) effetti collaterali che si esternalizzeranno sulla popolazione. Vorrei avere le tue certezze in merito (ragionevoli certezze, intendo, di quelle proprio consapevoli che siamo tutti portati a crearci "autoinganni" atti a vivere meglio, e ben venga - lo dico seriamente - se c'è chi il vaccino lo vede come una soluzione atta al benessere proprio individuale, ancor prima che collettivo.... che il collettivo è un bel principio su cui si fonda, questo sì, la miglior democrazia, ma il rischio di lasciarla sulla carta è purtroppo assai concreto....  ).
> Nulla quaestio, per chi come te si è vaccinato CONVINTO della convenienza del vaccino: arai le tue buonissime ragioni, e su quelle non discuto
> Sul grassetto, una riflessione. Io - da addetta ai lavori, sia pure nel mio piccolo - vedo tante cose che non vanno. Vedo anche, da parte di alcuni (anche qui) un diffuso fastidio, quando si parla di repressione di certe libertà
> ...


La noia a me viene dal fatto che se uno non vuole vaccinarsi veramente porta la sua convinzione fino in fondo. E ne conosco, non sono marziani.

E visto che si parla spesso di ipocrisia, non vedo differenza tra un governo che ti "obbliga non obbligandoti" e chi sceglie di vaccinarsi "per fare una vita normale" ma poi imbastisce infinite geremiadi sull'ingiustizia subita a forza


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'insoddisfazione è per il cambiamento che il virus ha portato definitivamente nelle nostre vite.
> Nulla è più come prima, dalla presenza sui posti di lavoro, alla mensa (laddove eventualmente è stata riattivata). La comunicazione limitata dalle mascherine, ormai si urla per farsi capire. E si continua ad urlare anche se non la si ha sù.
> Tutta una serie di meccanismi che non ci permettono più di muoverci liberamente, devi prenotarti, fare attenzione che il telefono sia sempre carico per esibire il green pass, ricordarsi la mascherina, riempi l'igienizzante da tenere in borsa o in macchina.
> Il sistema economico che vacilla, si teme per il lavoro, gli aumenti dei prezzi che  erodono il salario.
> ...


Sì, questo è vero.  Ma a questo punto dovremmo trovare compattezza e unità per uscirne fuori nel migliore dei modi, non trasformare tutto in una specie di rivalsa continua.
Il problema invece è essenzialmente che si è creata una profonda lacerazione nella popolazione, che ci porta lontano dall'obiettivo del ritorno alla normalità.
Io cerco di vivere il più possibile normalmente. Indosso la mascherina solo se sono obbligato e frequento gruppi di persone che si comportano come me. Ci sono ampie sacche di normalità.  Domenica ero a pranzo in un ristorante, era pieno,  c'erano tavolate anche da 20 persone e nessuno all'ingresso ha chiesto il Green Pass. In un anno e mezzo,  quasi due anni, non c'è una persona tra gli amici che frequento, con cui mangio insieme (a volte siamo stati anche in 40/50), con cui canto, etc. che si sia ammalata di Covid.
Non prima che non eravamo vaccinati,  menchemeno adesso che lo siamo tutti. Tante altre patologie si,  ma Covid... Solo tra i colleghi dell'ufficio, stranamente quelli più attenti alle norme, e nel condominio, anche lì per contagio familiare. 
Fortuna? 
Non lo so,  però stante la situazione credo che la vita debba tornare a individuare anche altre priorità e uscire da questo loop. 
Vaccinati lo siamo tutti o quasi... Che altro possiamo fare?


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> La noia a me viene dal fatto che se uno non vuole vaccinarsi veramente porta la sua convinzione fino in fondo. E ne conosco, non sono marziani.
> 
> E visto che si parla spesso di ipocrisia, non vedo differenza tra un governo che ti "obbliga non obbligandoti" e chi sceglie di vaccinarsi "per fare una vita normale" ma poi imbastisce infinite geremiadi sull'ingiustizia subita a forza


Nel mio ufficio non si è vaccinata una sola persona.
Una donna che ha avuto il Covid, ha gli anticorpi alti e problemi di salute.
Per disposizioni interne non può mettere piede in ufficio neppure per ritirare il materiale se non esibisce un Green pass, come tutti.
L'ultima volta ero in ufficio da solo,  lei doveva solo fare consegne, ho dovuto riceverla in esterno, lei aveva paura di entrare e io non sono delegato al controllo.
Lei fa un tampone solo la settimana, quando è il giorno di presenza, non per il ritiro di un minuto, anche perché si trova difficilmente posto e bisogna prenotare parecchio prima. Noi ancora lavoriamo a casa per 4 gg la settimana.
Questa non è una vita normale.
Fino a prima del 15 lei entrava,  faceva anche 4 chiacchiere mentre ritirava il materiale.
Non ha mai contagiato nessuno, neppure quando ebbe il Covid.
Che cosa è cambiato? 
Ci sono pure più vaccinati in giro... Di cosa abbiamo paura?


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> La noia a me viene dal fatto che *se uno non vuole vaccinarsi veramente porta la sua convinzione fino in fondo*. E ne conosco, non sono marziani.
> 
> E visto che si parla spesso di ipocrisia, non vedo differenza tra un governo che ti "obbliga non obbligandoti" e chi *sceglie* di vaccinarsi "per fare una vita normale" ma poi imbastisce infinite geremiadi sull'ingiustizia subita a forza


Eh, lo so che è difficile da capire. Diciamo che però, qualche differenza, tra chi si vede inibita di fatto (peggio ancora, nel mio ambiente  ) una possibilità di lavoro, dopo che per giunta le è stata tolta (sempre grazie ad altre decisioni "lungimiranti", in senso ironico, ovviamente) esiste, ed è concreta. Non tutti abbiamo la possibilità di un bel lavoro da casa, e chissenefrega degli altri.
E purtroppo, questa cosa, non è destinata a smorzarsi con lo scoccare del 31 dicembre. Il mio ambiente è una jungla deregolamentata, e ora nessuno  si fa più scrupolo a chiedere se sei greenpassato o no, anche solo per aspirare a una collaborazione dove, dall'oggi al domani, sei comunque lasciato a casa 
Sai com'è, capisco che chi non ci si trovi magari possa non capirlo, capisco anche la sospensione di due mesi col posto poi lì ad attenderlo, nel mio caso purtroppo non funziona così. Ovviamente parlo per me, non per altri 
Sul resto, pure io finché ho potuto "ovviare" (del tipo che l'aperitivo lo si poteva bere comodamente all'aperto, il figlio anziché accompagnarlo al cinema lo portavo in bici al parco, eccetera eccetera, l'ho fatto.
Anche in questo caso, comunque, capisco che magari non è semplicissimo da comprendere, ma trovarsi a non poter portare un libro a scuola (o una merenda) poiché non greenpassati, piuttosto che dover saltare le riunioni in presenza, con le insegnanti, credimi, con figli piccoli diventa pesante. A tacere il non poterli magari accompagnare a fare sport: da noi, se non hai il greenpass, devi mollare bambini di sei anni e augurarsi che si cambino completamente da soli, senza dimenticare nulla in giro. A volte la vita può diventare veramente difficile..... , e parlo di cose e di libertà che purtroppo, non dovrebbero essere minimamente messe in discussione. Beato chi lo fa, e si può permettere magari 300 euro al mese di tamponi. Ancora una volta, in questo specifico momento mi sarebbe parecchio pesante. Poi guarda: non fosse per mio figlio che mi tiene qui, avrei fatto fuori tutti gli averi che ho per trasferirmi low cost da qualche parte dove al limite mi devono cercare su una spiaggia per dirmi di indossare la mascherina. Non mi è purtroppo possibile, e mi tocca fare i conti con questa realtà: scusa tanto se ti annoia....


----------



## Martes (26 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh, lo so che è difficile da capire. Diciamo che però, qualche differenza, tra chi si vede inibita di fatto (peggio ancora, nel mio ambiente  ) una possibilità di lavoro, dopo che per giunta le è stata tolta (sempre grazie ad altre decisioni "lungimiranti", in senso ironico, ovviamente) esiste, ed è concreta. Non tutti abbiamo la possibilità di un bel lavoro da casa, e chissenefrega degli altri.
> E purtroppo, questa cosa, non è destinata a smorzarsi con lo scoccare del 31 dicembre. Il mio ambiente è una jungla deregolamentata, e ora nessuno  si fa più scrupolo a chiedere se sei greenpassato o no, anche solo per aspirare a una collaborazione dove, dall'oggi al domani, sei comunque lasciato a casa
> Sai com'è, capisco che chi non ci si trovi magari possa non capirlo, capisco anche la sospensione di due mesi col posto poi lì ad attenderlo, nel mio caso purtroppo non funziona così. Ovviamente parlo per me, non per altri
> Sul resto, pure io finché ho potuto "ovviare" (del tipo che l'aperitivo lo si poteva bere comodamente all'aperto, il figlio anziché accompagnarlo al cinema lo portavo in bici al parco, eccetera eccetera, l'ho fatto.
> Anche in questo caso, comunque, capisco che magari non è semplicissimo da comprendere, ma trovarsi a non poter portare un libro a scuola (o una merenda) poiché non greenpassati, piuttosto che dover saltare le riunioni in presenza, con le insegnanti, credimi, con figli piccoli diventa pesante. A tacere il non poterli magari accompagnare a fare sport: da noi, se non hai il greenpass, devi mollare bambini di sei anni e augurarsi che si cambino completamente da soli, senza dimenticare nulla in giro. A volte la vita può diventare veramente difficile..... , e parlo di cose e di libertà che purtroppo, non dovrebbero essere minimamente messe in discussione. Beato chi lo fa, e si può permettere magari 300 euro al mese di tamponi. Ancora una volta, in questo specifico momento mi sarebbe parecchio pesante. Poi guarda: non fosse per mio figlio che mi tiene qui, avrei fatto fuori tutti gli averi che ho per trasferirmi low cost da qualche parte dove al limite mi devono cercare su una spiaggia per dirmi di indossare la mascherina. Non mi è purtroppo possibile, e mi tocca fare i conti con questa realtà: scusa tanto se ti annoia....


Sì Foglia, mi annoia, perché è l'ennesima lamentela. 
Le persone di cui parlo non navigano nell'oro, non hanno lavori in cui è facile barcamenarsi in questa situazione e hanno figli, anche piccoli. Però, convinti delle loro idee, le portano avanti. 
Personalmente non condivido la loro visione e penso si stiano complicando la vita inutilmente, ma le trovo sicuramente più coerenti.
Per carità, continua pure a lamentarti se ti fa stare meglio, se mi annoio è un problema mio, solo che essendomi ormai espressa trovavo sensato argomentarlo.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Nel mio ufficio non si è vaccinata una sola persona.
> Una donna che ha avuto il Covid, ha gli anticorpi alti e problemi di salute.
> Per disposizioni interne non può mettere piede in ufficio neppure per ritirare il materiale se non esibisce un Green pass, come tutti.
> L'ultima volta ero in ufficio da solo,  lei doveva solo fare consegne, ho dovuto riceverla in esterno, lei aveva paura di entrare e io non sono delegato al controllo.
> ...


Più che paura, visto che io di paure non ne vedo, è scarsa chiarezza e coerenza legislativa e quando c’è confusione ci si aggrappa alla religione, alle discriminazioni, alla cattiveria.
Ho anche io colleghi nella situazione della tua collega.
Da noi siamo rientrati tutti in presenza, senza distanziamento, l’AD fortemente contrario al lavoro agile ha chiuso questa nuova opportunità.
Io sono tra i delegati al controllo, mi è stato proposto e non avevo motivo per dire no.
Tranne in questi giorni che sono in ospedale lo svolgo regolarmente.
Io tutte ste lagnanze nel contesto in cui vivo non le riscontro.
Conduco esattamente la stessa vita ante covid, probabilmente perché non facevo vita mondana nemmeno prima. La mascherina non mi da fastidio, anzi la trovo pure confortevole. Boh, io non comprendo tutte ste lamentele.


----------



## feather (26 Ottobre 2021)

Per chi se ne intende, Moderna ha completato i trial per i bambini dai 6 ai 12 anni
Qui i risultati




__





						Moderna Announces Positive Top Line Data from Phase 2/3 Study of COVID-19 Vaccine in Children 6 to 11 Years of Age | Moderna, Inc.
					

Results are the first from pivotal study in children aged six years to under 12 years Two 50 μg doses of mRNA-1273 were generally well tolerated and showed robust neutralizing antibody titers; primary immunogenicity endpoints were met Moderna plans to submit results to the U.S.




					investors.modernatx.com


----------



## Skorpio (26 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho perfettamente capito come la intendi tu
> Ed è chiaro che, ad intendere il vaccino come un "privilegio", tu dia per escluso, ovviamente, che ci saranno, per il futuro (altrimenti la politica è miope, come la vedo io  ) significativi (ribadisco: significativi) effetti collaterali che si esternalizzeranno sulla popolazione. Vorrei avere le tue certezze in merito (ragionevoli certezze, intendo, di quelle proprio consapevoli che siamo tutti portati a crearci "autoinganni" atti a vivere meglio, e ben venga - lo dico seriamente - se c'è chi il vaccino lo vede come una soluzione atta al benessere proprio individuale, ancor prima che collettivo.... che il collettivo è un bel principio su cui si fonda, questo sì, la miglior democrazia, ma il rischio di lasciarla sulla carta è purtroppo assai concreto....  ).
> Nulla quaestio, per chi come te si è vaccinato CONVINTO della convenienza del vaccino: arai le tue buonissime ragioni, e su quelle non discuto
> Sul grassetto, una riflessione. Io - da addetta ai lavori, sia pure nel mio piccolo - vedo tante cose che non vanno. Vedo anche, da parte di alcuni (anche qui) un diffuso fastidio, quando si parla di repressione di certe libertà
> ...



Ma perché pensi di me che io abbia tutte queste certezze? Guarda che io sono una persona normalissima come tutti, con tutte le incertezze di tutti sul futuro.

Non sono indovino.

La certezza mia è sul presente, che OGGI non ci sono strade migliori per attraversare la pandemia che vaccinarsi.

Ma vale per me.

Come per un altro vale il fatto che la soluzione migliore è non vaccinarsi e andare in piazza senza mascherine a gridare libertà, perché tanto al massimo viene un raffreddore.

Ognuno vede e sceglie la strada migliore per se, e il discorso vaccino si vaccino no, per me è ormai superato.

Però (e ripeto) mi diverte e mi divertirà vedere come, uno dietro l’altro, un bel po’ di paesi “liberali” dovranno ritornare sulle loro decisioni e andare a dire ai loro “fortunati e liberi cittadini” che non ci hanno capito una sega per la terza volta di fila, e che ora sono costretti (poverini) a “sollecitare” la vaccinazione perché “oh.. finché si scherza va bene, ma ora qui la situazione è grave oh..”

e mi fa piacere che in Italia, il mio paese , ci sia stato CORAGGIO per decidere PRIMA e non quando hai la merda alla gola (dopo si che è facile.. embè.. ho la merda alla gola, ragazzi.. bisogna chiudere eh.. bisogna vaccinarsi eh.. qui la merda sale).

Mi fa piacere e mi diverte.. non ci posso far nulla, sarò scemo.. sarò stronzo.. boh

A te ti diverte vedere uno che fa scelte completamente sbagliate in nome di un diritto o un ideale, e dopo si arrabatta nella merda? A me si.

E’ un concetto di divertimento spiegato molto bene in questa scena


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Più che paura, visto che io di paure non ne vedo, è scarsa chiarezza e coerenza legislativa e quando c’è confusione ci si aggrappa alla religione, alle discriminazioni, alla cattiveria.
> Ho anche io colleghi nella situazione della tua collega.
> Da noi siamo rientrati tutti in presenza, senza distanziamento, l’AD fortemente contrario al lavoro agile ha chiuso questa nuova opportunità.
> Io sono tra i delegati al controllo, mi è stato proposto e non avevo motivo per dire no.
> ...


Guarda,  per me la mia collega dovrebbe poter condividere gli spazi con me esattamente come faceva, se capitava, prima del 15 ottobre,  senza necessità di controllo alcuno, come prima del Gp. 
Non me ne frega niente. Se vuole usare la mascherina bene, altrimenti basta la distanza tra le scrivanie. 
L'unica accortezza è che in presenza di sintomi una persona se ne stia a casa.
Questa per me sarebbe la normalità. 
Tornare a vedersi e lavorare proprio come prima. 
Senza sospetti, ansie, discriminazioni, polemiche etc.
Non è possibile ovunque, questo è il problema e le polemiche sono diffuse,  purtroppo. 
Da mia moglie se ne fregano. Hanno un viavai di corrieri che non possono permettersi di perdere tempo a controllare tutti.
Da noi che passano quattro gatti sono fiscali. 
Questa alla fine non è ancora la normalità. 
Noi dobbiamo tendere verso un ritorno ai comportamenti precovid, questo è l'obiettivo, non invischiarci lungamente in pasticci burocratici.
Ora che siamo vaccinati per la quasi totalità,  sarebbe il caso, almeno al nord, di pensare a togliere vincoli al lavoro e dare un termine ad essi.


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Sì Foglia, *mi annoia, perché è l'ennesima lamentela*.
> Le persone di cui parlo non navigano nell'oro, non hanno lavori in cui è facile barcamenarsi in questa situazione e hanno figli, anche piccoli. Però, convinti delle loro idee, le portano avanti.
> Personalmente non condivido la loro visione e penso si stiano complicando la vita inutilmente, ma le trovo sicuramente più coerenti.
> Per carità, continua pure a lamentarti se ti fa stare meglio, se mi annoio è un problema mio, solo che essendomi ormai espressa trovavo sensato argomentarlo.


Lo capisco, il grassetto, mica no 

Parlando di coerenza, ti rispondevo in punto "coerenza", e vedo che alla fine siamo tutti uguali, nel senso che si guarda tutti al nostro "orticello" 

Poi, portavo un altro tipo di discorso, sul significato di una politica lungimirante, sulla compressione di diritti e libertà (quelle sul lavoro nemmeno mi riguardano da vicino, a voler ben guardare, vivendo da sempre in una sorta di precarietà legalizzata, non di meno certi discorsi legati alla tutela del lavoro, sarà per deformazione "professionale" non mi annoiano  ). Ma comunque il discorso va ben oltre i lavoratori "sospesi". Dicevo che va in una specifica "forma mentis", che nella storia talvolta ha condotto a casini di non lieve entità 
Poi certamente, nella domanda di chi ci controlla il greenpass, possiamo vedere una persona scrupolosa e attenta, e fermarci lì. Chi lo fa notare, si lamenta, e vieppiù non ha titolo poiché vaccinato (sottolineando per scelta, come fa il nostro Governo nei fatti).

Anche queste son scelte , però inevitabile (per me) vederci l'accettazione di un modus operandi che definire dittatoriale è già poco. Potrei fare un discorso più ampio sul diritto, sulla costituzione, su quelli che devono essere i criteri verso cui ci si dovrebbe improntare, prima di procedere a "segare" un diritto e basta. Dispiace soltanto (ma non mi aspettavo diversamente) che tutti questi aspetti ad andar bene non siano nemmeno visti, e nella peggiore delle ipotesi vengano catalogati nelle "lamentele", noiose, o persino disturbanti. Nulla di diverso da quanto avviene in Cina: per far sì (e la storia più vicina lo insegna anche a noi) che qualsivoglia decisione, indirizzo, compressione (di minoranze o di diritti di tutti, non importa) abbia successo, occorre che la massa sia disposta a credervi. Speriamo si saper dare il giusto contesto a un periodo, ma in punto non sono ottimista: andare avanti è frutto di lotte, contestazioni, scontri, e di un progredire. Quando si cambia in peggio, con l'avallo dei più, poi è altresì facile che qualcuno approfitti perché le cose non tornino mai più come prima.
Mi rallegro soltanto (di questo sì) che ancora questa sorta di censura che (credo inconsciamente) in tanti applicano, non diventi in forma, per così dire, istituzionalizzata  Altrimenti hai voglia quanti controlli possono venir delegati al primo che passa per la strada, sotto minaccia di "sanzioni" 
Ma mi fermo qui


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda,  per me la mia collega dovrebbe poter condividere gli spazi con me esattamente come faceva, se capitava, prima del 15 ottobre,  senza necessità di controllo alcuno, come prima del Gp.
> Non me ne frega niente. Se vuole usare la mascherina bene, altrimenti basta la distanza tra le scrivanie.
> L'unica accortezza è che in presenza di sintomi una persona se ne stia a casa.
> Questa per me sarebbe la normalità.
> ...


Oh, io l’ultima che ho visto del forum lho baciata subito….

Scheeerzo neh….…


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma perché pensi di me che io abbia tutte queste certezze? Guarda che io sono una persona normalissima come tutti, con tutte le incertezze di tutti sul futuro.
> 
> Non sono indovino.
> 
> ...


No. Generalmente mi è indifferente. Se quel qualcuno mi chiede consiglio, o è un amico, provo a fargli capire quale è il confine tra "un principio" e ciò a cui andrebbe incontro nella realtà. Questo da sempre. Però parlo di chi vorrebbe portare un problema concreto nell'iperuranio, dei principi, non so se mi spiego. Di chi dice "lo faccio più che altro per principio", senza riconoscere che dietro al dichiarato principio ci sono ben altre questioni (dai soldi al proprio orgoglio, ma molto spesso i soldi). Ecco: io diffido di chi invoca principi a caso, quando del principio non gliene fotte una beata mazza (e torniamo sempre lì: al proprio orticello!  ).

Ma non ci godo (a meno che mi stia antipatico, allora magari un pò anche sì) se lo vedo affondare nella merda. Semplicemente so che alle volte le guerre di principi sono inutili, e che poi i conti li si fa con la realtà. So che ciascuno nelle scelte guarda alla propria realtà, e alla propria convenienza, e non credo certo a chi dice "mi vaccino perché sono un eroe", come pure mi è stato detto da uno lasciandolo a intendere, perché, bravo lui, lo faceva per gli altri (intesi non come affetti, ma per chiunque), sprezzante del rischio del vaccino, che pure ammetteva 

So che ho fatto il vaccino non certo convinta a vaccinarmi, ma fortemente indotta fino al punto da non poterlo evitare. So che senza costrizioni non lo avrei fatto.

E se altri Stati faranno uguale francamente mi dispiacerà, non perché poveretti gli altri, ma perché non resterà nessuno, intorno a noi, a darci una sveglia e a dirci che siamo tornati indietro di 50 anni minimo.
Riconosco che mano a mano che i diritti verranno compressi, dentro o fuori dall'Italia (sto pensando all'Europa, più che altro) maggiore sarà il rischio che quella merda ci rimanga addosso. Sarà il minore dei mali?
Pure io non sono indovina e non lo so, spero che questo arretramento non ci porti troppo "indietro", ma ovviamente non ho certezze circa le conseguenze, nè di questo aspetto, nè degli effetti di questo vaccino. Anche se il modo di affrontarli la dirà anch'esso gran lunga di dove saremo.

Io in tutto ciò vedo merda. Anche solo in via potenziale, per carità: speriamolo tutti! Che oggi il greenpass, domani la compressione per il sailcazzo, tanto.... ci siamo abituati.

E non sono abituata a chiamare cioccolata quella che è merda


----------



## patroclo (26 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Generalmente mi è indifferente. Se quel qualcuno mi chiede consiglio, o è un amico, provo a fargli capire quale è il confine tra "un principio" e ciò a cui andrebbe incontro nella realtà. Questo da sempre. Però parlo di chi vorrebbe portare un problema concreto nell'iperuranio, dei principi, non so se mi spiego. Di chi dice "lo faccio più che altro per principio", senza riconoscere che dietro al dichiarato principio ci sono ben altre questioni (dai soldi al proprio orgoglio, ma molto spesso i soldi). Ecco: io diffido di chi invoca principi a caso, quando del principio non gliene fotte una beata mazza (e torniamo sempre lì: al proprio orticello!  ).
> 
> Ma non ci godo (a meno che mi stia antipatico, allora magari un pò anche sì) se lo vedo affondare nella merda. Semplicemente so che alle volte le guerre di principi sono inutili, e che poi i conti li si fa con la realtà. So che ciascuno nelle scelte guarda alla propria realtà, e alla propria convenienza, e non credo certo a chi dice "mi vaccino perché sono un eroe", come pure mi è stato detto da uno lasciandolo a intendere, perché, bravo lui, lo faceva per gli altri (intesi non come affetti, ma per chiunque), sprezzante del rischio del vaccino, che pure ammetteva
> 
> ...


ma io non capisco... ma pensi veramente che questa situazione sia finalizzata alla restrizione perpetua di diritti acquisiti?


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ma io non capisco... ma pensi veramente che questa situazione sia finalizzata alla restrizione perpetua di diritti acquisiti?


Sono completamente estranea a teorie complottiste. Perché un dato "regime" sia idoneo a modificare il modo di pensare, il substrato sociale, e in conseguenza quanto si è disposti ad accettare o No, secondo te, è proprio necessario ragionarla in termini di "finalità '? Perché io questo non l'ho detto.  Se poi vogliamo banalizzare il tutto, una bella teoria del complotto, e a casa ogni ragionamento....


----------



## patroclo (26 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono completamente estranea a teorie complottiste. Perché un dato "regime" sia idoneo a modificare il modo di pensare, il substrato sociale, e in conseguenza quanto si è disposti ad accettare o No, secondo te, è proprio necessario ragionarla in termini di "finalità '? Perché io questo non l'ho detto.  Se poi vogliamo banalizzare il tutto, una bella teoria del complotto, e a casa ogni ragionamento....


rileggiti, sono cose che hai scritto tu:

"_E se altri Stati faranno uguale francamente mi dispiacerà, non perché poveretti gli altri, ma perché non resterà nessuno, intorno a noi, a darci una sveglia e a dirci che siamo tornati indietro di 50 anni minimo.
Riconosco che mano a mano che i diritti verranno compressi, dentro o fuori dall'Italia (sto pensando all'Europa, più che altro) maggiore sarà il rischio che quella merda ci rimanga addosso. Sarà il minore dei mali?
Pure io non sono indovina e non lo so, spero che questo arretramento non ci porti troppo "indietro", ma ovviamente non ho certezze circa le conseguenze, nè di questo aspetto, nè degli effetti di questo vaccino. Anche se il modo di affrontarli la dirà anch'esso gran lunga di dove saremo. _"


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> rileggiti, sono cose che hai scritto tu:
> 
> "_E se altri Stati faranno uguale francamente mi dispiacerà, non perché poveretti gli altri, ma perché non resterà nessuno, intorno a noi, a darci una sveglia e a dirci che siamo tornati indietro di 50 anni minimo.
> Riconosco che mano a mano che i diritti verranno compressi, dentro o fuori dall'Italia (sto pensando all'Europa, più che altro) maggiore sarà il rischio che quella merda ci rimanga addosso. Sarà il minore dei mali?
> Pure io non sono indovina e non lo so, spero che questo arretramento non ci porti troppo "indietro", ma ovviamente non ho certezze circa le conseguenze, nè di questo aspetto, nè degli effetti di questo vaccino. Anche se il modo di affrontarli la dirà anch'esso gran lunga di dove saremo. _"


Non ho mai parlato di finalità. 
Se la domanda è se nutro o meno fiducia nel genere umano, e nei politici in primis, la risposta è no


----------



## patroclo (26 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ho mai parlato di finalità.
> Se la domanda è se nutro o meno fiducia nel genere umano, e nei politici in primis, la risposta è no


dai Foglia, non ritirare la manina ... non hai scritto esplicitamente "finalità", ma come pensi che si legga il tuo discorso? 
e non è una questione d'interpretazioni


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> dai Foglia, non ritirare la manina ... non hai scritto esplicitamente "finalità", ma come pensi che si legga il tuo discorso?
> e non è una questione d'interpretazioni


Ti sto dicendo che non pensavo a nessuna finalità.  Ma solo che l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro  , questo sì. 
Se mi vuoi credere bene, altrimenti non so che dire. Il mio discorso voleva essere sociale,  non complottista.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Generalmente mi è indifferente. Se quel qualcuno mi chiede consiglio, o è un amico, provo a fargli capire quale è il confine tra "un principio" e ciò a cui andrebbe incontro nella realtà. Questo da sempre. Però parlo di chi vorrebbe portare un problema concreto nell'iperuranio, dei principi, non so se mi spiego. Di chi dice "lo faccio più che altro per principio", senza riconoscere che dietro al dichiarato principio ci sono ben altre questioni (dai soldi al proprio orgoglio, ma molto spesso i soldi). Ecco: io diffido di chi invoca principi a caso, quando del principio non gliene fotte una beata mazza (e torniamo sempre lì: al proprio orticello!  ).
> 
> Ma non ci godo (a meno che mi stia antipatico, allora magari un pò anche sì) se lo vedo affondare nella merda. Semplicemente so che alle volte le guerre di principi sono inutili, e che poi i conti li si fa con la realtà. So che ciascuno nelle scelte guarda alla propria realtà, e alla propria convenienza, e non credo certo a chi dice "mi vaccino perché sono un eroe", come pure mi è stato detto da uno lasciandolo a intendere, perché, bravo lui, lo faceva per gli altri (intesi non come affetti, ma per chiunque), sprezzante del rischio del vaccino, che pure ammetteva
> 
> ...


Ho capito.. io invece mi ci diverto proprio, godere non esageriamo,  ma divertirmi mi ci diverto proprio.. oh non so che farci, sono fatto così

Ma anche con mio figlio eh.. hai presente quando va fatta la cartella per andare a scuola? Che è meglio prepararla la sera prima, perché poi uno va in affanno..?

E detto e ridetto, e una esperienza , e due esperienze.. e nulla..  

Poi.. come l'altro giorno.. capita che al mattino è un pò tardi.. e dove cazzo è il quaderno di chimica o il libro di biologia .. ma erano lì,  li avevo lasciati li.. e porca puttana.. e il cellulare e la mascherina.. oh cazzo stamani c'è ginnastica, e c'è da cambiarsi

E io rido.. e mi diverto e lo prendo per il culo mentre si dibatte disperato da una stanza all'altra 

Che ci devo fare? Mi viene cosi


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito.. io invece mi ci diverto proprio, godere non esageriamo,  ma divertirmi mi ci diverto proprio.. oh non so che farci, sono fatto così
> 
> Ma anche con mio figlio eh.. hai presente quando va fatta la cartella per andare a scuola? Che è meglio prepararla la sera prima, perché poi uno va in affatto
> 
> ...



Con mio figlio (che ora è piccolo) allo zaino ci penso io 
Però, ci tengo che veda e impari che le cose necessarie per la scuola, vengano preparate in tempo. Io, il buon esempio, glielo dò ogni giorno: prima di uscire a giocare, lo zaino deve essere già pronto per il giorno dopo, e i compiti fatti in largo anticipo (che fosse per lui, manco a dirsi, sarebbero fatti sempre "dopo" , per cui iil senso dell'organizzazione, nel mio piccolo, cerco di trasmetterglielo).

Ma non è, a mio parere, un paragone calzante. Non ci sono "bambini" da educare, ma adulti che dovrebbero avere la consapevolezza di chi sono, e dove vanno. Non c'è una scuola che insegna, ma politici, e Stati, che dovrebbero calibrare e bilanciare scelte. E laddove decidano per una linea "dura", se ne prendano a maggior ragione la responsabilità. Io non so quale sia il contenuto delle imposizioni che possono essere fatte in ogni singolo Stato, e se possano giustificarsi con quello che da noi si chiama "stato di emergenza". Da noi sono due anni che si legifera in stato di emergenza. Son due anni in cui (l'ho constatato di persona) si progetta di potenziare il trasporto pubblico, ma nei fatti nulla è cambiato (due anni eh, mica due giorni). Sono anni in cui, a fronte di attività chiuse e promesse di "inondazioni" di soldi, poco o niente è arrivato. Anni in cui si dice al singolo di arrangiarsi. Ora mesi (quasi un anno) in cui si caldeggia un vaccino (anzi no, 4 vaccini) di cui un paio sono di fatto pressoché spariti dal mercato. In cui oggi questo va bene "per", e domani non più. E se un qualcosa desta sospetti, via a sospenderlo alla velocità della luce, salvo poi dire che no, va bene, ma per altre categorie o fasce di età. Altro che ragazzini a scuola.
In Europa siamo, da parecchio, il cd. "fanalino di coda", più o meno in tutto: dubito che i nostri politici siano stati "illuminati", in questa circostanza.

In ogni caso, le mie sono constatazioni: oramai il vaccino l'ho fatto, tengo incrociate le dita, spero che non mi dia effetti "strani", ma so bene pure che se anche fosse, dovrò dirmi fortunata ad esserne curata, nessuno indagherà su eventuali malattie magarti più ricorrenti che nel passato, e tanto anche se lo si farà, il vaccino era "per emergenza", e nessuno ne risponderà perché per giunta ho firmato ogni sorta di liberatoria, consapevole che assumevo un farmaco non sperimentato per le vie ordinarie. Tutto sommato, gran culo se potranno curarmi, e per il resto me la sbrigherò da me. Per il che, nulla avrei da ridire se fossi una malata di cancro che sperimenta un farmaco che le può salvare la vita, e che a fronte della sperimentazione ne può trarre in prima persona benefici e speranze. Un pò diverso, se hai (come ho, magari persino a torto!) la ragionevole certezza (non assoluta sicurezza, ovviamente) che se pure mi piglio il covid, due tre settimane a casa e me lo sfango. Che capirai, dopo tutte le quarantene che ho purgato nell'arco di un anno, cosa siano tre settimane a casa.... Che a proposito, non mi evito neppure con il vaccino, e non solo se (questo giustamente) ho il covid, ma anche se per caso risulto in qualcuna delle liste "nere" per le quali si entra nelle ipotesi di contatto diretto.
Come se non bastassero le quarantene subite giocoforza, per effetto delle restrizioni da contatto diretto nate proprio nella scuola di mio figlio. Oramai ne ho perso il conto, inutile dire che si trasformano in quarantene anche per me.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Con mio figlio (che ora è piccolo) allo zaino ci penso io
> Però, ci tengo che veda e impari che le cose necessarie per la scuola, vengano preparate in tempo. Io, il buon esempio, glielo dò ogni giorno: prima di uscire a giocare, lo zaino deve essere già pronto per il giorno dopo, e i compiti fatti in largo anticipo (che fosse per lui, manco a dirsi, sarebbero fatti sempre "dopo" , per cui iil senso dell'organizzazione, nel mio piccolo, cerco di trasmetterglielo).
> 
> Ma non è, a mio parere, un paragone calzante. Non ci sono "bambini" da educare, ma adulti che dovrebbero avere la consapevolezza di chi sono, e dove vanno. Non c'è una scuola che insegna, ma politici, e Stati, che dovrebbero calibrare e bilanciare scelte. E laddove decidano per una linea "dura", se ne prendano a maggior ragione la responsabilità. Io non so quale sia il contenuto delle imposizioni che possono essere fatte in ogni singolo Stato, e se possano giustificarsi con quello che da noi si chiama "stato di emergenza". Da noi sono due anni che si legifera in stato di emergenza. Son due anni in cui (l'ho constatato di persona) si progetta di potenziare il trasporto pubblico, ma nei fatti nulla è cambiato (due anni eh, mica due giorni). Sono anni in cui, a fronte di attività chiuse e promesse di "inondazioni" di soldi, poco o niente è arrivato. Anni in cui si dice al singolo di arrangiarsi. Ora mesi (quasi un anno) in cui si caldeggia un vaccino (anzi no, 4 vaccini) di cui un paio sono di fatto pressoché spariti dal mercato. In cui oggi questo va bene "per", e domani non più. E se un qualcosa desta sospetti, via a sospenderlo alla velocità della luce, salvo poi dire che no, va bene, ma per altre categorie o fasce di età. Altro che ragazzini a scuola.
> ...


Per me è molto calzante,  per spiegare il senso del mio "divertirmi " ..

E mi diverto a vedere gli altri che annaspano, pur avendo avuto tempo e modo di organizzarsi e decidere.
a proposito.. hai letto le novità dall UK?

Pare che Johnson non metta il green pass non tanto per questioni nobili come il rispetto delle libertà,  quanto per una pura e semplice questione di quattrini

Pensa che goduria a essere un inglese: il tuo governo che dopo tutto quel che è successo, governa sulla salute pubblica , operando scelte che guardano esclusivamente a...? Al quattrino.

Roba da brividi.

https://www.huffingtonpost.it/amp/e...-mld-alleconomia_it_6177d256e4b010d93315bc11/


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, questo è vero.  Ma a questo punto dovremmo trovare compattezza e unità per uscirne fuori nel migliore dei modi, non trasformare tutto in una specie di rivalsa continua.
> Il problema invece è essenzialmente che si è creata una profonda lacerazione nella popolazione, che ci porta lontano dall'obiettivo del ritorno alla normalità.
> Io cerco di vivere il più possibile normalmente. Indosso la mascherina solo se sono obbligato e frequento gruppi di persone che si comportano come me. Ci sono ampie sacche di normalità.  Domenica ero a pranzo in un ristorante, era pieno,  c'erano tavolate anche da 20 persone e nessuno all'ingresso ha chiesto il Green Pass. In un anno e mezzo,  quasi due anni, non c'è una persona tra gli amici che frequento, con cui mangio insieme (a volte siamo stati anche in 40/50), con cui canto, etc. che si sia ammalata di Covid.
> Non prima che non eravamo vaccinati,  menchemeno adesso che lo siamo tutti. Tante altre patologie si,  ma Covid... Solo tra i colleghi dell'ufficio, stranamente quelli più attenti alle norme, e nel condominio, anche lì per contagio familiare.
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Sì, questo è vero.  Ma a questo punto dovremmo trovare compattezza e unità per uscirne fuori nel migliore dei modi, non trasformare tutto in una specie di rivalsa continua.
> Il problema invece è essenzialmente che si è creata una profonda lacerazione nella popolazione, che ci porta lontano dall'obiettivo del ritorno alla normalità.
> Io cerco di vivere il più possibile normalmente. Indosso la mascherina solo se sono obbligato e frequento gruppi di persone che si comportano come me. Ci sono ampie sacche di normalità.  Domenica ero a pranzo in un ristorante, era pieno,  c'erano tavolate anche da 20 persone e nessuno all'ingresso ha chiesto il Green Pass. In un anno e mezzo,  quasi due anni, non c'è una persona tra gli amici che frequento, con cui mangio insieme (a volte siamo stati anche in 40/50), con cui canto, etc. che si sia ammalata di Covid.
> Non prima che non eravamo vaccinati,  menchemeno adesso che lo siamo tutti. Tante altre patologie si,  ma Covid... Solo tra i colleghi dell'ufficio, stranamente quelli più attenti alle norme, e nel condominio, anche lì per contagio familiare.
> ...


non parlarne di continuo.
Conosco 2 non vaccinati ,quando li incontro mi "torturano" con le loro motivazioni. Ormai rispondo sempre, io la terza dose non me la faccio se richiudono tutto. In questo modo si stoppano, anche perchè ho ben chiaro che loro contano sul sacrificio altrui.
Ti dirò alla gente che frequento, non mi sono mai permessa di chiedere.


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per me è molto calzante,  per spiegare il senso del mio "divertirmi " ..
> 
> E mi diverto a vedere gli altri che annaspa, a proposito.. hai letto le novità dall UK?
> 
> ...


E pensa che goduria essere un italiano  :

Covidcontagi in risalita: verso la terza dose per tutti | Sileri: "Vaccini a partire da gennaio" (msn.com)

_"Avere la vaccinazione per bambini tra 5 e 11 anni", osserva il professor Matteo Bassetti, "vorrebbe dire proteggere tutta la fascia di studenti che frequenta le scuole, dalle elementari alle medie". *Questi vaccini, ha precisato, sono "sicuri tanto quanto altri obbligatori" e forse "anche di più*"._

Chissà come fa a paragonare vaccini in commercio e in uso da decenni, con un vaccino sperimentale.
Ma sì, che tanto, se poi ci fossero problemi, senza dubbio ne risponderà lui


----------



## feather (26 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda, per me la mia collega dovrebbe poter condividere gli spazi con me esattamente come faceva, se capitava, prima del 15 ottobre, senza necessità di controllo alcuno, come prima del Gp.
> Non me ne frega niente. Se vuole usare la mascherina bene, altrimenti basta la distanza tra le scrivanie.
> L'unica accortezza è che in presenza di sintomi una persona se ne stia a casa.


E immagino vaccini pochi, in pratica quello che hanno fatto in Romania


----------



## perplesso (26 Ottobre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ma io non capisco... ma pensi veramente che questa situazione sia finalizzata alla restrizione perpetua di diritti acquisiti?


evidentemente sì, altrimenti non si starebbe a discuterne


----------



## Skorpio (26 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E pensa che goduria essere un italiano  :
> 
> Covidcontagi in risalita: verso la terza dose per tutti | Sileri: "Vaccini a partire da gennaio" (msn.com)
> 
> ...


È un pò come quando devi convincere una fìa  a darti la topa..

I discorsi a  biscaro si sprecano.

Qui cercano in qualche maniera di convincere chi non si vaccina , ma chi è intelligente sa che questo è cmq parte del gioco, ma la sostanza è altrove.

E cioè che non ci sono alternative,  oggi.

E che questo è il miglior modo possibile che la.parte fortunata del.mondo ha ad oggi, per contrastare la pandemia.

Poi c'è la parte sfigata del mondo.

Quelli non li risarcisce nessuno, anzi manco ci si ricorda che esistono, concentrati come siamo sul nostro spicchio di cielo


----------



## patroclo (26 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> evidentemente sì, altrimenti non si starebbe a discuterne


----------



## ipazia (26 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh, lo so che è difficile da capire. Diciamo che però, qualche differenza, tra chi si vede inibita di fatto (peggio ancora, nel mio ambiente  ) una possibilità di lavoro, dopo che per giunta le è stata tolta (sempre grazie ad altre decisioni "lungimiranti", in senso ironico, ovviamente) esiste, ed è concreta. Non tutti abbiamo la possibilità di un bel lavoro da casa, e chissenefrega degli altri.
> E purtroppo, questa cosa, non è destinata a smorzarsi con lo scoccare del 31 dicembre. Il mio ambiente è una jungla deregolamentata, e ora nessuno  si fa più scrupolo a chiedere se sei greenpassato o no, anche solo per aspirare a una collaborazione dove, dall'oggi al domani, sei comunque lasciato a casa
> Sai com'è, capisco che chi non ci si trovi magari possa non capirlo, capisco anche la sospensione di due mesi col posto poi lì ad attenderlo, nel mio caso purtroppo non funziona così. Ovviamente parlo per me, non per altri
> Sul resto, pure io finché ho potuto "ovviare" (del tipo che l'aperitivo lo si poteva bere comodamente all'aperto, il figlio anziché accompagnarlo al cinema lo portavo in bici al parco, eccetera eccetera, l'ho fatto.
> Anche in questo caso, comunque, capisco che magari non è semplicissimo da comprendere, ma trovarsi a non poter portare un libro a scuola (o una merenda) poiché non greenpassati, piuttosto che dover saltare le riunioni in presenza, con le insegnanti, credimi, con figli piccoli diventa pesante. A tacere il non poterli magari accompagnare a fare sport: da noi, se non hai il greenpass, devi mollare bambini di sei anni e augurarsi che si cambino completamente da soli, senza dimenticare nulla in giro. A volte la vita può diventare veramente difficile..... , e parlo di cose e di libertà che purtroppo, non dovrebbero essere minimamente messe in discussione. Beato chi lo fa, e si può permettere magari 300 euro al mese di tamponi. Ancora una volta, in questo specifico momento mi sarebbe parecchio pesante. Poi guarda: non fosse per mio figlio che mi tiene qui, avrei fatto fuori tutti gli averi che ho per trasferirmi low cost da qualche parte dove al limite mi devono cercare su una spiaggia per dirmi di indossare la mascherina. Non mi è purtroppo possibile, e mi tocca fare i conti con questa realtà: scusa tanto se ti annoia....


Ho amici, ed in particolare una amica che è no vax convinta.
Non ha mai vaccinato i figli.

Si è smazzata la non possibilità di portare il piccolo all'asilo anni fa, e se la è smazzata organizzando direttamente con un gruppo di mamme rintracciate dopo un lavoro certosino di scelta di persone un home asilo. Che fra l'altro adesso come adesso si è pure trasformato in homeschooling e sta acendo parecchie faville in questo periodo. Quindi ha trasformato un problema in risorsa. E non solo per lei, visto che ci ha pure costruito rete sociale.

Lavora a tempo pieno, non ha nonni e nessuno che la aiuta. Ci sono saltuariamente io e un'altra amica.
Si smazza famiglia e figli. E i figli sono tutti a carico suo gestionalmente parlando, visto che il marito parte alle 6 la mattina e se ne torna alle 8 la sera.

Non è vaccinata per il covid.
Ha deciso che lei non si sarebbe vaccinata. E non lo farà fino a che non lo renderanno obbligatorio.
Ha fatto una scelta consapevole, che per lei significa che si assume le conseguenze.
Ossia i 5 tamponi a settimana.
I soldi per i 5 tamponi non se li potrebbe permettere. Ha semplicemente rinunciato ad altre cose per permetterseli.

E non aveva moltissimo a cui rinunciare. Non solo non ha tempo per farsi giretti, aperitivi, hobby, etc etc, ma non ha proprio i soldi per permettersi altro che non sia la spesa per la famiglia. I soldi li han fatti saltar fuori tagliuzzando qui e là (che significa che il green pass non lo usa certo per il ristorante, il museo, il parco giochi o robe del genere. A lei serve solo ed esclusivamente per lavorare).

E' rigorosissima nel rispetto di ogni norma, e l'ho vista più di una volta levar da terra gente che teneva la mascherina al mento, letteralmente.

Lei è fiera della sua scelta. Fiera e orgogliosa di se stessa e dei suoi sacrifici.

Io ho fatto scelte diverse dalle sue, ne abbiamo discusso parecchio.
Ognuna con la sua posizione. A confronto.
Sono semplicemente collocazioni diverse della paura.

Per quanto riguarda la scuola.
Nel cortile si può entrare anche senza green pass.

I libri basta consegnarli e vengono consegnati. Come vengono consegnati i cambi vestiti se i piccoletti se la fanno addosso e i genitori non hanno avuto la lungimiranza di prevedere che se il figlio o la figlia non controlla gli sfinteri forse sarebbe bene che un cambio ci fosse stabilmente.
Semplicemente i genitori stanno fuori. Come deve essere non per il covid ma per regola.

Meglio ancora sarebbe che i frugoletti si preparassero le loro cose (a seconda dell'età con l'aiuto a scalare dei genitori) e non si dovesse portar loro niente.
Se la merenda manca e per un giorno il piccoletto non mangia una volta ogni due ore non muore sicuramente di fame.
E la volta successiva si ricorda della merenda.
E questo non per il covid, ma per aiutarli a sviluppare senso di responsabilità ed autonomie personali e sociali.

Queste regole c'erano da prima, ma, all'italiana, si va in deroga in nome del "poverino, per questa volta". Peccato che in una scuola il per questa volta di uno debba esser moltiplicato per il numero dei frugoletti, il che comporta notevole dispendio di energie e risorse, anche economiche, a carico di un sistema che già di suo a malapena riesce ad avere le risorse per fare il minimo indispensabile...un collaboratore che porta il libro ad luigino, è un collaboratore, in organico ridotto, che non può vigilare il corridoio.

Ci voleva il covdi per, non dico capirlo, che pare proprio no nsi capisca, ma perlomeno per obbligare chi non capisce a fare quel che serve?

In gran parte delle scuole le riunioni si svolgono online, quindi il green pass non serve.

Le soluzioni ad una scelta definita in se stessi ci sono.

Sono penalizzanti?
Beh...sono tanti gli aspetti e le scelte che penalizzano le persone.

Quel che stupisce me è che la gente se ne renda conto solo riguardo il green pass.

Personalmente mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere tutto questo fermento quando 30 anni fa hanno iniziato a tagliare sulla medicina territoriale, hanno iniziato a trasformare il sociale in un macello (letteralmente) aperto a cani e porci lasciando che incompetenti di ogni tipo e genere si facessero carico di persone indifese e impotenti, che per davvero non hanno altra scelta che affidarsi.
Non ho visto in piazza nessuno a discutere per la privatizzazione della sanità, per i deliri dei posti letto a tempo limitato, piuttosto che per le liste di attesa che sono sempre più lunghe.
Per un piano pandemico inesistente, ma che è stato venduto come esistente, da gente profumatamente pagata da chi è in piazza per il greenpass, oltre che da chi non è in piazza.
Non ho visto nessuno in piazza dopo genova.

L'elenco è lungo.


----------



## spleen (26 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quel che stupisce me è che la gente se ne renda conto solo riguardo il green pass.
> 
> Personalmente mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere tutto questo fermento quando 30 anni fa hanno iniziato a tagliare sulla medicina territoriale, hanno iniziato a trasformare il sociale in un macello (letteralmente) aperto a cani e porci lasciando che incompetenti di ogni tipo e genere si facessero carico di persone indifese e impotenti, che per davvero non hanno altra scelta che affidarsi.
> Non ho visto in piazza nessuno a discutere per la privatizzazione della sanità, per i deliri dei posti letto a tempo limitato, piuttosto che per le liste di attesa che sono sempre più lunghe.
> ...


Le 10 regole del controllo sociale di Noam Chomsky
Regola nr. 3
*La strategia della gradualità.*
Per far accettare una misura inaccettabile basta applicarla gradualmente, al contagocce, per anni consecutivi.

Non ho mai creduto comunque nella consapevolezza delle masse.









						Le 10 regole del controllo sociale di Noam Chomsky - Il Bene Comune
					

di Noam Chomsky – da Altrogiornale.org Il grande intellettuale statunitense ha elaborato una lista delle 10 regole del controllo sociale, ovvero, strategie utilizzate per la manipolazione del pubblico attraverso i mass...




					www.ilbenecomune.it
				



Qui le 10 regole, sarebbe bene rileggersele ogni santo giorno.
Per scoprire come magari si assomigli a stupide galline che si azzuffano per niente... (Cit.).


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non parlarne di continuo.
> Conosco 2 non vaccinati ,quando li incontro mi "torturano" con le loro motivazioni. Ormai rispondo sempre, io la terza dose non me la faccio se richiudono tutto. In questo modo si stoppano, anche perchè ho ben chiaro che loro contano sul sacrificio altrui.
> Ti dirò alla gente che frequento, non mi sono mai permessa di chiedere.


Io evito l'argomento nella vita reale. 
Non sopporto l'atteggiamento moralistico che sembra dominare quando se ne parla. 
Quando qualcuno fa qualche commento cambio discorso. 
Cerco di frequentare solo chi ha voglia di vivere normalmente.


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> E immagino vaccini pochi, in pratica quello che hanno fatto in Romania


In che senso? Nel mio comune siamo al 93% di vaccinati,  nel mio ufficio tutti tranne una,  tra i miei amici tutti.
Come si dice in questi casi?
Obiettivo raggiunto.
Parliamo di corna,  sesso,  pompini, qualsiasi cosa.
Anche di auto.
Del costo del metano. 
Delle biciclette. 
Di vacanze. 
Che ne so...


----------



## Marjanna (27 Ottobre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> A me i no vax sono sincera mi hanno davvero
> Rotto le palle


Tanto tra poco a intasare gli ospedali ci andranno i NO GAS


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho amici, ed in particolare una amica che è no vax convinta.
> Non ha mai vaccinato i figli.
> 
> Si è smazzata la non possibilità di portare il piccolo all'asilo anni fa, e se la è smazzata organizzando direttamente con un gruppo di mamme rintracciate dopo un lavoro certosino di scelta di persone un home asilo. Che fra l'altro adesso come adesso si è pure trasformato in homeschooling e sta acendo parecchie faville in questo periodo. Quindi ha trasformato un problema in risorsa. E non solo per lei, visto che ci ha pure costruito rete sociale.
> ...


Perché a dirlo eravamo 4 gatti.
Non è che non ci fosse consapevolezza in alcuni, ma restava limitata al settore.
E perché la gente è stata distratta,  e lo è tuttora.
E non ha memoria.
Gli dici che tagli le pensioni per l'aumento dell'aspettativa di vita,  poi quando questa diminuisce gliele tagli ancora e nessuno trova nulla di strano, almeno nelle giustificazioni.
Perché noi italiani siamo così come descritto in questa intervista a Piercamillo Davigo



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=632412754417382&id=107049787648624


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ho visto in piazza nessuno a discutere per la privatizzazione della sanità, per i deliri dei posti letto a tempo limitato, piuttosto che per le liste di attesa che sono sempre più lunghe.
> Per un piano pandemico inesistente, ma che è stato venduto come esistente, da gente profumatamente pagata da chi è in piazza per il greenpass, oltre che da chi non è in piazza.
> Non ho visto nessuno in piazza dopo genova.


Questo è l'aspetto più sorprendente di tutto questo dibattito novax.
Come hai detto bene l'elenco di cose per cui sarebbe valsa la pena protestare è molto lungo, invece sono scesi in piazza per un cazzo di vaccino, dal quale, peraltro, hanno solo da guadagnare. Invece per tutte le altre cose, nessun problema, tutti zitti e avanti a testa bassa borbottando.
Mi ha colpito molto questo aspetto che trovo paradossale.
Immagino che ci sia però una spiegazione che mi sfugge


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ho mai creduto comunque nella consapevolezza delle masse


Neanche io, le masse tendenzialmente sono animali che vivono di istinti e emozioni. Non hanno consapevolezza o capacità razionali di alcun tipo


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Questo è l'aspetto più sorprendente di tutto questo dibattito novax.
> Come hai detto bene l'elenco di cose per cui sarebbe valsa la pena protestare è molto lungo, invece sono scesi in piazza per un cazzo di vaccino, dal quale, peraltro, hanno solo da guadagnare. Invece per tutte le altre cose, nessun problema, tutti zitti e avanti a testa bassa borbottando.
> Mi ha colpito molto questo aspetto che trovo paradossale.
> Immagino che ci sia però una spiegazione che mi sfugge


Chiunque può scendere in piazza per le ragioni che ritiene opportune.
Tu anche.
Io qualcosina ho fatto in passato, ma ho visto sempre poca partecipazione.
E sempre le stesse facce.
Ci si stanca anche a parlare solo e sempre agli stessi mentre gli altri non ascoltano o criticano.


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2021)

È proprio questo che mi sorprende. Che l'unico argomento che ha fatto presa è il più irrilevante


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho amici, ed in particolare una amica che è no vax convinta.
> Non ha mai vaccinato i figli.
> 
> Si è smazzata la non possibilità di portare il piccolo all'asilo anni fa, e se la è smazzata organizzando direttamente con un gruppo di mamme rintracciate dopo un lavoro certosino di scelta di persone un home asilo. Che fra l'altro adesso come adesso si è pure trasformato in homeschooling e sta acendo parecchie faville in questo periodo. Quindi ha trasformato un problema in risorsa. E non solo per lei, visto che ci ha pure costruito rete sociale.
> ...


Ho anch'io un'amica no vax convinta (e lei di scelte "estreme" ne fa e ne ha fatte parecchie) che comunque, con le sue convinzioni, si è tirata anche parecchie zappe sui denti. Prima tra tutte, quella di tenere i figli a casa: cosa per me inconcepibile, e soprattutto nell'interesse dei figli: e infatti ne ha attualmente uno in età di asilo con evidenti problemi di socializzazione e di linguaggio. Per carità, probabilmente non appena in età scolastica obbligatoria coprirà il "gap", ma - almeno fino a quando, speriamo di no   , faranno una nuova "serrata anticovid" (anche questa misura è passata come acqua fresca nel presente anno e in quello precedente, persino nelle scuole dell'obbligo, e pure per quelle private: a noi non è stato possibile evitare di pagare la retta dell'asilo, l'anno scorso, per i parecchi periodi di sospensione, tra serrata nel periodo di Pasqua e un'infinità di quarantene! Quindi, d'accordo con te, l'elenco delle proteste sarebbe assai lungo) ritengo sicuramente che i bambini abbiano assoluto bisogno di stare con gli altri bambini.

Ad ogni buon conto, l'effetto dell'isolamento (vedendo entrambi i suoi figli: anche l'altro, più grande, si è fatto un anno a casa, evito dettagli, ma in ogni caso pare nei comportamenti "indietro" di due anni....) è tangibile. E in ogni caso ci sono andati di mezzo anche i bambini "pro vax" (oramai è tutto diviso per fazioni, chiamiamoli così ). Da quel che so, gli psicologi infantili sono pieni di lavoro, e questi "costi" nessuno li vede.
Io l'anno scolastico scorso (sempre 2021) ho sperimentato cosa sia far seguire qualche lezione in DAD un bambino di 5/6 anni: tralascio commenti.

Nella scuola di mio figlio gli incontri con gli insegnanti avvengono in presenza (ovviamente da remoto solo per i non greenpassati).
Le riunioni scolastiche idem (ci si può collegare da remoto, ma quelli così connessi alla scorsa riunione, con parecchi genitori in presenza, non se li è cagati nessuno). 

D'accordo con te che (quasi) tutto si può ovviare, rinunciare, limare, eccetera. Anche sul fatto che se una volta viene dimenticata una merenda non è la fine del mondo per nessuno: peraltro la magrezza è cosa assai lontana da mio figlio , che fortuna sua non mi somiglia troppo neppure in altezza  : è un "ragazzone", comunque non ciccione, ma ben messo, a cui danno 1-2 anni in più , ma ha pur sempre ancora sei anni. E più che un discorso di non morire di fame, temo che la dimenticanza vada a coprire ben altri discorsi (che se poi capita una volta, vabbeh, non mi sentirei una madre trascurante  .... ma mi spiacerebbe comunque per lui, perché ben posso immaginare la reazione nell'essere l'unico a non far merenda nella classe (poi per carità, già successo ad altri bambini i cui genitori non potevano evidentemente tornare a portarla, o se ne sono bellamente dimenticati). D'accordissimo anche sul discorso di abituarlo a farsi lo zaino da solo, diciamo che però non è attività autonoma del bambino, che ha sei anni. Per esperienza ti posso dire che certamente lo sto abituando (con fatica eh, perché faccio prima da sola  ).


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2021)

(segue, visto che superava la soglia dei 1000 )


Un pò meno mi trovi d'accordo (pur capendo che ci possano essere cose che non si possano materialmente fare, o difficili da delegare, come per la tua amica) sul fatto di offrire loro opportunità, anche e soprattutto di svago: uno sport, una giornata in piscina, un parco tematico. Può farne a meno? Certamente!  Però - già il periodo è abbastanza difficile per come è (pensa che bello per dei bambini trovarsi in una classe otto ore al giorno con compagni e docenti di cui nemmeno possono vedere la faccia ), io quello che posso per lui lo voglio fare , non mettendo in alcun dubbio che i bambini "vengono su" lo stesso come è stato per me. Te pensa, avevo mia madre a casa di default tutto il giorno, eppure quando poteva scansava volentieri il fatto di portarmi in giro, a fare sport (la scusa che poi uscivo dalla piscina e rischiavo di ammalarmi è stata ampiamente sfruttata), cinema mai. E quando chiesi e pretesi di far qualcosa (inizialmente in età da essere ancora accompagnata) assumeva la faccia della martire . Era un peso (e non nego che a volte lo sia anche per me, ma lo faccio molto, molto volentieri).

In tutto questo come impatta il covid? Impatta che se non sei greenpassato, specialmente nel periodo invernale, dici "no" a un sacco di cose.
Per carità: son scelte. Io scelgo anche (ANCHE) di non farle purgare a mio figlio più di quanto giocoforza le stia già purgando. Se mi precludo, gli precludo (e non ti dico i pensieri che ho anche a riguardo di possibilissime messe in quarantena o DAD: dico solo che se avessi lavorato stabilmente in una qualche collaborazione nei mesi scorsi, con i compensi DA FAME che stanno circolando ancor più in questo periodo, sarei addirittura andata in perdita: costa di più la babysitter, se poi va pagata dalle 8 del mattino alle 8/8.30 di sera, anche tolti i giorni in cui è dal padre, il tutto diventa un bagno di sangue). Figuriamoci se dovessi pagare il tampone, visto che il g.p. lo stanno chiedendo oramai un pò per tutto (anche semplicemente per dare qualche ripetizione in nero, eh): farei quasi prima a non pormi nemmeno la questione! 

Se vogliamo restare sulla questione "figli", la mia scuola è privata (nel pubblico non so come funzioni), i colloqui con gli insegnanti sono fortunatamente ancora previsti, nella norma, in presenza: poi, ovviamente, quando non possibile, da remoto. La scuola ha comunicato ufficilamnete che per portare libri dimenticati, merende, o altro, occorre il green pass (urlare dal cortile non serve : sto scherzando eh, però resta che la scuola ha comunicato ufficialmente che per provvedere a quelle attività occorre essere muniti di g.p.: mai capitato fino ad ora, al contrario sono entrata una volta per consegnare un pacco di buoni scuola e nessuno mi ha chiesto il g.p. , però se dovesse capitare non so proprio come andrebbe a finire  ).

C'è una soluzione a tutto, e ci si adatta a tutto, per carità, ma sta di fatto che se parlo di come va mio figlio a scuola, preferisco nei limiti del possibile farlo ancora avendo gli insegnati davanti, e non a uno schermo. Da noi è consentito, ma solo appunto con il g.p.

Sì, l'elenco sarebbe lungo . Però ti posso dire che fortunatamente non è che tutto non funzioni, o per lo meno non ancora 
Ho visto anche realtà pubbliche, sanitarie e non, funzionare ancora molto bene, speriamo non ci si "disabitui" del tutto al fatto di avercele. Perché oramai a me pare che rispetto a questa pandemia (e a piani, come dici tu, dati per esistenti, ed invece inesistenti: peccato che chi è pagato non dica che "il piano" consiste nella singola "invenzione", non sempre geniale, fatta all'ultimo momento, alla faccia di qualsivoglia pianificazione! ) tutto il resto rischi di diventare secondario. Sul resto, per capire, i magnamagna, è sufficiente pensare ai soldi spesi (torno in ambito scolastico) per i famosi banchi a rotelle, direi utilissimi sì, ma a chi li ha venduti! ). E con questo è già detto tutto 

Poi ci dicono di avere fiducia? 
Ma che fiducia: si tenta oramai di sopravvivere sperando che prima o poi un barlume di intelligenza da parte di qualcuno consenta non già di "sconfiggere" il covid, ma quanto meno di avere più o meno in chiaro a chi rivolgere raccomandazioni ed (eventualmente) restrizioni. E il fatto che queste non siano state rivolte a chi (sulla base delle statistiche odierne) risulta più a rischio, poiché sarebbero state "impopolari", "discriminanti", e giù di lì, già la dice assai lunga di come il concetto di tutela venga visto da chi, alla tutela, ci dovrebbe pensare, e per quella è più che lautamente pagato da tutti noi .


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> In che senso? Nel mio comune siamo al 93% di vaccinati,  nel mio ufficio tutti tranne una,  tra i miei amici tutti.
> Come si dice in questi casi?
> Obiettivo raggiunto.
> Parliamo di corna,  sesso,  pompini, qualsiasi cosa.
> ...


Qualche giorno fa, con mio figlio, giro lungo (con bici che sai  ).
All'andata mi ha fatto vedere i sorci verdi!    Arrancavo per stargli dietro.
Mi son presa la "rivincita" al ritorno, quando "mamma, rallenta!" 

Fatta una trentina di chilometrazzi in tutto. Dopo una magnata, una stazionata sul divano (a me non concessa) il pomeriggio ha ripreso ancora la bici! 
Richiesta già attuata: "voglio provare anche la tua!" 
Tanto, per due pollici di differenza....


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ho visto nessuno in piazza dopo Genova


Quando? A Genova ne sono successe, di cose...


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2021)

A me sconvolge tutto questo atteggiamento e come diceva qualcuno poco sopra c'è ne sarebbero di motivi per protestare ..
Io ho due colleghi no vax che mi torturano con le loro idee sto zitta perché a 50 anni non ho più voglia di tensioni ma davvero lavoro mi concentro e amen però ogni tanto mi verrebbe da dirgli ah bello con noi che ci siamo vaccinati noi stronzi o pecoroni ( perché anche questo sostengono ) intanto siete tornati alla vita normale pure voi 

il peggio lo vede mio zio in h gente che satura male ma trova la forza di dire in  h non vaccinatemi eh da dietro la mascherina ad ossigeno 
Poveracci sti medici qua te ne devono vedere 

Ora è chiaro anche con il vaccino ti puoi ammalare ma dovresti essere meno pericoloso x te stesso e x la collettività con carica virale inferiore e non intasare gli h che sono sempre peini di emergenze x le quali nne siate vaccino ( adesso c eun virus che colpisce i piccolini ad es la mia amica pediatra e molto spaventata)

altro gg e mancato un ragazzo di 15 anni di tumore lottava  da 6 anni
Io e mia sorella abbaimo pensato agli ultimi anni sapeva di avere i gg contati e si è anche beccato lockdown chiusure varie timori di contagi 

comunque conosco anche no vax che nella vita hanno tirato di coca e bevuto la qualunque ma adesso sono tutti salutisti ma che se ne andassero aff..

torno zen


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> onosco anche no vax che nella vita hanno tirato di coca e bevuto la qualunque ma adesso sono tutti salutisti ma che se ne andassero aff..


 si si, io ho un collega così, esitante col vaccino ma fuma e fino a non tanti anni fa sempre fuori per locali dove si spaccava il fegato con i peggio intrugli. Ma il vaccino no perché "chissà cosa c'è dentro"™


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> si si, io ho un collega così, esitante col vaccino ma fuma e fino a non tanti anni fa sempre fuori per locali dove si spaccava il fegato con i peggio intrugli. Ma il vaccino no perché "chissà cosa c'è dentro"™


ma poi cosa dovrebbe esserci di preciso dentro ?
Vogliono sterminarci ?
Nella chemio cosa  c'è  ? Fa male ma serve 
Così come tanti farmaci 
Non capsico davvero 
Il mio collega ora pretende che i tamponi li
Paghi L azienda ...
Il ns AD gli ha già fatto il gesto dell ombrello !


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Il mio collega ora pretende che i tamponi li
> Paghi L azienda


Questa è un'altra cosa che non capisco, lui fa le sue scelte, basate sulle sue paure, ma gli altri devono pagarne le conseguenze. Anche in termini monetari. Davvero non capisco che ragionamento uno possa seguire per arrivare a queste conclusioni


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Ottobre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Il mio collega ora pretende che i tamponi li
> Paghi L azienda ...


Giuridicamente non fa una piega. Io ai miei dipendenti lo pago.


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Giuridicamente non fa una piega. Io ai miei dipendenti lo pago.


mio non lo trovo corretto non lo pagherei alla sig.ra che viene da me e non pretenderei mi venisse pagato dai miei datori di lavoro


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Ottobre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> mio non lo trovo corretto non lo pagherei alla sig.ra che viene da me e non pretenderei mi venisse pagato dai miei datori di lavoro


Perdonami, ma non è corretto. L'obbligo di green pass non è stato deciso dal lavoratore. E lì'obbligo vaccinale non c'è. Se ti pago 1200 euro al mese non esiste che 300 me li paghi in tamponi. Poi in caso rientro su altri benefit; è esattamente su ste cose che ti tieni la gente brava. E poi io li scarico esattamente come qualunque altro benefit.


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perdonami, ma non è corretto. L'obbligo di green pass non è stato deciso dal lavoratore


Ma neanche l'obbligo della patente è stato deciso dal lavoratore, gli paghi anche il corso per la patente ai tuoi dipendenti?
Non è obbligatoria ma di fatto se vuoi andare a lavorare ti serve...


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Non è obbligatoria ma di fatto se vuoi andare a lavorare ti serve...


Ehm, no. Ho due avvocatesse spatentate che vanno coi mezzi.


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perdonami, ma non è corretto. L'obbligo di green pass non è stato deciso dal lavoratore. E lì'obbligo vaccinale non c'è. Se ti pago 1200 euro al mese non esiste che 300 me li paghi in tamponi. Poi in caso rientro su altri benefit; è esattamente su ste cose che ti tieni la gente brava. E poi io li scarico esattamente come qualunque altro benefit.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque a ben pensarci mi faceva notare altra collega che sti due no vax sono gli stessi che si lamentano sempre di tutto e vanno contro tutto 
Abbiamo  auto aziendale con determinate policy oh non gli sta bene manco quella ma dico ti danno  un signor benefit ma che cazzo vorresti ancora ?
Anche i modelli della car list hanno contestato 
E poi gli orari e il garage aziendale e il buono pasto ..
sono due cagacazzo a prescindere


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Ottobre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Comunque a ben pensarci mi faceva notare altra collega che sti due no vax sono gli stessi che si lamentano sempre di tutto e vanno contro tutto
> Abbiamo  auto aziendale con determinate policy oh non gli sta bene manco quella ma dico ti danno  un signor benefit ma che cazzo vorresti ancora ?
> Anche i modelli della car list hanno contestato
> E poi gli orari e il garage aziendale e il buono pasto ..
> sono due cagacazzo a prescindere


E allora li licenziassero. Azienda pubblica?


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E allora li licenziassero. Azienda pubblica?


No


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Ottobre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> No


allora licenziabilissimo


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ehm, no. Ho due avvocatesse spatentate che vanno coi mezzi.


Se vivi in città lo puoi fare, se vivi in un paesino no. 
A mio papà hanno sequestrato la patente per non mi ricordo più quale minchiata e gli ci volevano 4 ore andare e 4 tornare per fare i 50 km casa-sede. 
Un altro mio amico, sequestro di patente per 3 birre ma ha avuto la fortuna di avere i genitori pensionati che lo potevano portare o era fregato


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> allora licenziabilissimo


ma non credo
A parte che non gli auguro questo nonostante sia pesante ci mancherebbe tiene famiglia

ultimo che hanno mandato via aveva tre lettere di richiamo e ultima davvero x  un motivo pesante!!

come azienda devo dire è davvero molto generosa x quello dico di che caz ti lamenti sempre ..


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Se vivi in città lo puoi fare, se vivi in un paesino no.
> A mio papà hanno sequestrato la patente per non mi ricordo più quale minchiata e gli ci volevano 4 ore andare e 4 tornare per fare i 50 km casa-sede.
> Un altro mio amico, sequestro di patente per 3 birre ma ha avuto la fortuna di avere i genitori pensionati che lo potevano portare o era fregato


E allora in quel caso la patente non ti serve per lavorare, ti serve per vivere. Evitiamo i mischioni per fare tifoseria inutile riguardo argomenti delicati.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Ottobre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma non credo
> A parte che non gli auguro questo nonostante sia pesante ci mancherebbe tiene famiglia
> 
> ultimo che hanno mandato via aveva tre lettere di richiamo e ultima davvero x  un motivo pesante!!
> ...


Tesoro mio non è che si licenzia soltanto per motivi che riguardano il dipendente. Puoi essere l'ultimo al mondo da licenziare, Ma se l'azienda va in crisi i tagli vanno fatti.


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E allora in quel caso la patente non ti serve per lavorare, ti serve per vivere. Evitiamo i mischioni per fare tifoseria inutile riguardo argomenti delicati.


Anche il green pass ti serve per vivere. Dall'andare a fare la spesa al portare il bimbo a scuola. 
Non è questione di tifoseria. 
Ti concedo che il paragone non è calzante solo perché nel caso dei tamponi hai un'alternativa gratuita offerta dallo stato, nel caso della patente no


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E allora in quel caso la patente non ti serve per lavorare, ti serve per vivere


Che poi non è neanche vero, supermercato e scuole sono nel raggio di 4 km. 
Per cui la patente risulta veramente indispensabile solo per il lavoro in realtà


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesoro mio non è che si licenzia soltanto per motivi che riguardano il dipendente. Puoi essere l'ultimo al mondo da licenziare, Ma se l'azienda va in crisi i tagli vanno fatti.


Non siamo x nulla in crisi e il fatto che lui sia un rompiballe non è motivo di mandarlo fuori dai bal qsto x rispondere alla tua affermazione di farli fuori 
Comunque stasera  abbiamo uan cena si fara tanpone e verrà ? Sperem di no


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Anche il green pass ti serve per vivere. Dall'andare a fare la spesa al portare il bimbo a scuola.
> Non è questione di tifoseria.
> Ti concedo che il paragone non è calzante solo perché nel caso dei tamponi hai un'alternativa gratuita offerta dallo stato, nel caso della patente no


Ah bé, ora che me lo hai concesso tu sto a posto


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2021)

A te ti farei fare questi di tamponi guarda









						Covid, la Cina sperimenta i tamponi rettali
					

Avviata una campagna per pazienti ad alto rischio: Pechino li considera più affidabili per ridurre i fasli positivi. Ma la letturatura scientifica non c…




					www.repubblica.it


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> In che senso? Nel mio comune siamo al 93% di vaccinati,  nel mio ufficio tutti tranne una,  tra i miei amici tutti.
> Come si dice in questi casi?
> Obiettivo raggiunto.
> Parliamo di corna,  sesso,  pompini, qualsiasi cosa.
> ...


Anche di corna non se ne può parlare per intero, bisogna stare attenti a non dire che si fa con persone del forum, come se qui non ci fossero già coppie di amanti.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> A te ti farei fare questi di tamponi guarda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Resta il fatto che se stiracchi le argomentazioni per dimostrare una tua tesi perchessí con me te la pigli 'ntu culu


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Ottobre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Non siamo x nulla in crisi e il fatto che lui sia un rompiballe non è motivo di mandarlo fuori dai bal qsto x rispondere alla tua affermazione di farli fuori
> Comunque stasera  abbiamo uan cena si fara tanpone e verrà ? Sperem di no


Ecco. Le cene aziendali sotto covid sono una stronzata. A meno ovviamente che non hai l'amico nella società di eventi fornitrice che deve mangiare poverino


----------



## ipazia (27 Ottobre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Le 10 regole del controllo sociale di Noam Chomsky
> Regola nr. 3
> *La strategia della gradualità.*
> Per far accettare una misura inaccettabile basta applicarla gradualmente, al contagocce, per anni consecutivi.
> ...


Più che galline, io sceglierei scimpanzè 
Una cosa che mi fa molto ridere è che condividiamo più dna noi con scimpanzè e gorilla di quanto ne condividano fra loro scimpanzè e gorilla.

I comportamenti umani, da questo punto di vista, l'azzuffarsi intendo, non sono nuovi e nemmeno poi tanto speciali.

Io un tempo ho creduto possibile l'educazione.
Poi ho incontrato la realtà.

Il mio stupore è retorico. Spero sia chiaro.
Mi aspetto molto poco da questa umanità qui.
E penso che protestare per il green pass (manco per il vaccino in realtà) sia l'ennesima manifestazione del dna di cui dicevo.

Fra tutte le discussioni che si sarebbero potute fare, minchia!

Detto questo, concordo con te e trovo che la tua citazione sia una bella cornice per gli ultimi 50-60 anni.

Anche se ho veramente seri dubbi della realtà di un disegno così articolato e prolungato nel tempo, richiederebbe parecchia intelligenza. E risparmio ulteriori commenti a riguardo.

Mi sembra semplicemente che anche quelle regole che citi, e che saltuariamente vedo applicate ma per lo più casualmente e riconosciute spesso a posteriori dagli stessi che le applicano, appartengano all'entropia umana.
Al desiderio di non cambiare mai. Di non cambiare niente.

Se a questo aggiungi il mito del benessere e della sicurezza con la new entry della libertà che hanno sovrascritto il mito dell'eroe (la figura che rappresentava la tendenza dell'uomo a spingersi nell'ignoto in cerca di onore e conoscenza)...beh, ne esce quello che si può osservare in questi tempi qui.

Trovo comunque triste, vedere questa desolazione.
(ma la masochista in me ringrazia per la tristezza, e come si suol dire...la lingua batte dove il dente duole).

C'è l'altra parte di me, quella romantica e decadente, che invece adora appartenere a questo tempo in decandenza, e si duole del fatto di esser troppo vecchia per veder definitivamente crollare l'illusione degli ultimi mille anni. Peccato.

E allora osservo quel che mi è concesso osservare. 

Personalmente, mi sento semplicemente sempre più lontana dalle manifestazioni di socialità e società che vedo rappresentate attorno a me.
Mi sembra tutta una farsa. Non me ne sento parte.
E vado alla ricerca di almeno un po' di autenticità.

Che è poi uno dei motivi per cui mi trovo bene anche con una amica che ha una visione del mondo e della vita profondamente diversa dalla mia, ma con cui condivido l'idea di onore, fierezza e fedeltà a se stessi.

Poi secondo me spara una marea di cazzate dal punto di vista scientifico, e glielo dico.
Lei mi risponde che non ha fiducia nel sistema ed in particolare nel sistema scientifico. Che tutto è manipolato.

Ecco...forse non abbiamo in comune l'idea che la scienza non è fede, ma conoscenza che procede per errori.

E io resto comunque una senza fede, senza dio e senza patria. Amante dei dati e delle informazioni neutre. Su cui faccio affidamento avendo ben chiaro che quell'affidamento è valido fino a quando non lo sarà più, disconfermato da altri fatti.

Mi sono formata l'idea che le masse non siano educabili proprio per questo motivo, fra gli altri: la massa ha bisogno di un dio, un qualunque dio. Meglio se conflittuale, punitivo, con cui schierarsi (a favore o contro conta molto poco, è praticamente la stessa cosa).
Dio è un contenitore efficacissimo delle pulsioni profonde e inaffrontate che vengono relegate nel mistero dell'inconosciuto (che è peccato anche solo avvicinare) e a cui si risponde con la fede e la convinzione, anzichè con la conoscenza (intesa come percorso sempre disconfermato in se stesso).  

Spero di esser riuscita a spiegarmi!
(e come al solito, grazie! per i giri mentali che i tuoi spunti mi regalano).


----------



## ipazia (27 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Perché a dirlo eravamo 4 gatti.
> Non è che non ci fosse consapevolezza in alcuni, ma restava limitata al settore.
> E perché la gente  *si* è (stata) distratta,  e lo *vuole essere (*è) tuttora.
> E (non ha memoria.) *vuole dimenticare*.
> ...



concordo. 

Farei solo alcune correzioni, quelle in grassetto nel tuo post, se mi permetti di farlo   

A cui aggiungo che non penso sia una questioni di italiani.
Io credo sia proprio una questione umana. 
Cambia solo il modo in cui la diversità culturale la rappresenta, ma tutto sommato è più una questione di forma che di sostanza.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quando? A Genova ne sono successe, di cose...


Appunto. Questo intendevo. 
E ho citato Genova solo perchè ci sono affezionata. 

Ma anche in questo caso, l'elenco sarebbe lungo. 

direi che va bene una qualunque, anche a a caso  .


----------



## perplesso (27 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ma neanche l'obbligo della patente è stato deciso dal lavoratore, gli paghi anche il corso per la patente ai tuoi dipendenti?
> Non è obbligatoria ma di fatto se vuoi andare a lavorare ti serve...


però sto paragone della patente non sta tanto in piedi.   nessuno ti vieta di andare al lavoro, allo stadio, ndo te pare, se non hai la patente, semplicemente ci vai coi mezzi pubblici o ti fai accompagnare.

e non è nemmeno detto che sia sempre necessaria o sia comodo.   io ho ricostruito un lavoro con la sede che sta a 100 metri da casa mia, a che me serve l'auto?  ho scoperto che non sono pochi quelli che sono messi così, con distanza casa-lavoro gestibile a piedi o in bici


----------



## ipazia (27 Ottobre 2021)

@Foglia...provo a rispondere andando un po' per punti perchè hai messo insieme un delirio di robe.  

Parto dalla questione bambini e specialisti.
Un qualunque specialista degno di questo nome, ossia competente, non legherà direttamente il covid all'aumento di casi di bambini in cura o in osservazione.
Per il semplice motivo che le manifestazioni che si stanno raccogliendo prima di tutto non sono nuove. Le neuropsichiatrie sono in costante raccolta casi da decenni. E da decenni le neuropsichiatrie stesse vengono svuotate di personale, che è costretto a lavorare in una situazione sempre più grottesca fra l'altro.
Il covid ha semplicemente fatto da detonatore a qualcosa che era già lì, bello pronto ad esplodere da parecchio.
Chi è nel settore, quando ha intravisto l'arrivo dell'onda, ha previsto quel che sarebbe accaduto.
E non è magia. E solo fare 1+1...e...toh!....fa 2.

Chiunque lavori nel settore era semplicemente in osservazione - preoccupata - dell'aumento di casi e in attesa dell'esplosione DA ANNI. 
Il tutto in un contesto con risorse sempre più carenti e in costante tendenza al taglio; con le implicazioni economiche che qui tralascio perchè è un bel mondo anche quello di tutta una serie di certificazioni.

Come per la pandemia, la questione non era "SE", ma "QUANDO".
E come per la pandemia, queste voci sono rimaste inascoltate.
E non solo dalla politica che si è susseguita nei decenni, ma anche dalla popolazione.
Che detta alla francese se ne è allegramente fottuta (tanto quel che conta è che non succeda a me, poveretti a chi gli succede, ma a me interessa starne fuori.)

E, questa è una riflessione personale, mi salta letteralmente il nervo quando adesso vedo questi risvegli alle problematiche infantili e adolescenziali - quando è dal 2000 - a star di nuovo ben stretti - che ci sono tagli su tagli, che non c'è il minimo controllo di qualità, che il personale vien scelto a casaccio e formato meno, e meno ancora pagato, con contratti vergognosi - il tutto nel silenzio assordante del disinteresse imperante verso le diversità.

Che adesso è un tema caro, uguaglianza, inclusione, emergenza neuropsichiatrie, una bella bandiera sotto cui mettersi a far retorica...a me parte dal profondo del cuore un bel gran vaffanculo.
A chiunque lo dica, dopo aver voltato la testa negli ultimi 20 anni a star stretti.
Almeno la decenza del silenzio a riguardo.
Almeno la decenza di non strumentalizzare per un fine che nemmeno è chiaro quale sia.
Almeno la conoscenza dello storico che ha portato qui.

Passando per i bambini passo alla scuola.
Cosa le è successo negli ultimi 40 anni?
L'80% delle scuole italiane è in deroga edilizia per l'agibilità, sono strutture inadeguate, senza mezzi, con connessioni ridicole, computer recuperati fondamentalmente attraverso il lavoro di volontariato che fa qualche insegnante quando si mette a scrivere, gratis e con i suoi mezzi, progetti per accedere a bandi ridicoli economicamente parlando.
Il personale scolastico è sottopagato.
Ridicolizzato dall'opinione pubblica da decenni, sottostimato (e non senza responsabilità visti i fulmini di guerra che ci sono nelle scuole).
La scuola è il luogo dove si maneggia il futuro di un paese.
La nostra scuola è dileggiata, tagliata, ricoperta di incarichi e burocrazia da far accapponare la pelle.

Il tutto in un paese di genitori che non riesce a considerare che se il bidello deve rincorrere luigino che non ha la merenda, astolfo che non ha il libro, lascia scoperto il corridoio in cui amedeo correndo si spacca il naso o, come a milano, il ragazzetto si precipita nella tromba delle scale.
L'importante a quel punto è trovare il colpevole.

Sia mai fare una riflessione approfondita su quale è il contesto, su come sta andando, su cosa sta succedendo.
L'importante è schierarsi da una parte o dall'altra.
Preferibilmente sedersi dalla parte della ragione.

Sarebbe altrettanto interessante analizzare le nevrosi dei genitori che scambiano l'esperienza del non avere la merendina con una esperienza di deprivazione affettiva. Ma anche qui...tabù.

Peccato che i ragazzini che finiscono in neuropischiatria, spesso sono semplicemente lo specchio amplificato del vissuto che hanno nell'ambiente quotidiano.
Ma meglio trovare il colpevole, che metter in discussione un sistema educativo alla deriva da decenni.
Meglio il colpevole di turno anzichè analizzare la circolarità delle reti sociali e ragionare di responsabilità.

La colpa è la grande protagonista del nostro tempo.
Ed è l'altro elemento che personalmente mi fa saltare il nervo.
La colpa è comoda. Una volta data o anche assunta, non resta che starsene lì e a spettare il perdono di qualcuno.

La responsabilità....eh, quella invece piace poco. Quella ha un costo.
Non è una scelta facile. Come diceva @Skorpio.
La responsabilità richiede la messa in gioco in prima persona. Senza colpevoli, senza giudici e senza assoluzioni. Ma con invece la prospettiva del fare in prima persona.
Anche quando il fare è scomodo e richiedente.

Ti assicuro che ai bambini della mascherina frega un cazzo.
Della mascherina interessa agli adulti, invece. Che se la vivono come una museruola. Ma è un loro vissuto.
I bambini giocano e si dimenticano di portarla. Perchè il gioco è ben più interessante di un discorso astratto e sovrastrutturato come quello della museruola.

Certo che ha pesato loro il non poter stare fra bambini.
Compito degli adulti, in primis i genitori per poi a seguire le altre figure educative, sarebbe stato il risignificare la situazione.
Usarla come risorsa educativa. Un dovere, non un compito - il risignificare educativamente -.

E invece ne ho visti parecchi scaricare sui bambini le loro lamentele.
Un bimbo in questo ultimo periodo si diceva molto dispiaciuto per la tristezza della mamma che è stufa della mascherina. A domanda "e tu? che ne pensi? " la risposta è stata "vorrei che le togliessero la mascherina perchè così lei è felice". A me si è accapponata la pelle.
Io non amo i bambini. Eppure a quello lì gli avrei dato un abbraccio stretto. Per il carico che si portava addosso.


----------



## ipazia (27 Ottobre 2021)

Vedi @Foglia, la mia amica, per citare lei, ma non è la sola, di soldi per lo sport per i suoi figli non ne ha.

Ed è partita iva, quindi ha pianto e non poco, letteralmente durante il lockdown, perchè il lavoro che fa non lo improvvisa a distanza. Le ha richiesto parecchia fatica trasformare un lavoro che richiede relazione e presenza, anche fisica diretta non solo di vicinanza, in lavoro da poter svolgere a distanza. Si è dovuta reinventare formule e metodi. E come lei molti altri han fatto creando progetti che fino a prima del covid neanche si immaginavano e che oggi sono risorsa preziosa.

Semplicemente hanno preso in mano la realtà invece che rifiutarla e hanno manipolato e trasformato fino a trovare un compromesso concreto e praticabile.

Non ha abbastanza soldi per delegare ad altri.
Quindi se ne occupa lei. Usa le sue competenze per alleggerire i figli.
Va a correre con uno, organizza prima a distanza e ora in presenza piccole merende per l'altro con gli amici, ha organizzato un gruppo di mamme per fare prima asilo e poi scuola.
Il marito dopo più di 10 ore di lavoro si smazza anche lui parte degli allenamenti di uno dei figli.
Fanno con quello che hanno.

Il punto è che affronta(no) la realtà in modo concreto e attivo.
Mettendo i punti e prendendo la posizione, anche in modo scomodo, scovando le alternative che sono più adeguate per lei (loro).

Una cosa non fanno.
Non si allineano. Rispondono a se stessi. E fanno per se stessi.

Uso lei come esempio. Ma ne conosco parecchi, anche meno estremi di lei che hanno saputo trasformare questo periodo in risorsa.

E' una questione di scelta. Di non allineamento.
Di scegliere una strada assumendosene le responsabilità.

In tutta questa protesta vedo parecchia strumentalizzazione, a partire dalla strumentalizzazione di chi protesta, che ho la sensazione nemmeno si renda conto di essere strumentalizzato e di partecipare al gioco di equilibrio che è in atto compartecipando, fra l'altro, esattamente a quello a cui crede di starsi opponendo. 
La campagna vaccinale non avrebbe avuto tanto successo senza oppositori, senza schieramenti. 

E questo è il motivo per cui chiedo: tutto il resto, passato in sordina negli ultimi 30 anni?

Non si arriva ad un punto come questo cadendo da marte.
Ci si arriva passo a passo. Ed è parecchio che si passeggia in questo contesto.

Il covid *ha il merito* di aver semplicemente svelato quel che già era lì.

Adesso si tratta di decidere se guardare o di nuovo girare lo sguardo. 
Il green pass è un ottimo distrattore, in proposito.

Io sono curiosa di veder chi si lascia distrarre e chi no.


----------



## bettypage (27 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quando? A Genova ne sono successe, di cose...


L'inizio della fine.


----------



## ipazia (27 Ottobre 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> L'inizio della fine.


O una sorta di annunciazione di quel che era già in atto da un bel po'.

Allora me lo ero vissuta così. 
Uno svelamento violento. 

Poi ho allargato lo sguardo e mi sono accorta che ero io non vedere. 
Che tonta.


----------



## ipazia (27 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Questo è l'aspetto più sorprendente di tutto questo dibattito novax.
> Come hai detto bene l'elenco di cose per cui sarebbe valsa la pena protestare è molto lungo, invece sono scesi in piazza per un cazzo di vaccino, dal quale, peraltro, hanno solo da guadagnare. Invece per tutte le altre cose, nessun problema, tutti zitti e avanti a testa bassa borbottando.
> Mi ha colpito molto questo aspetto che trovo paradossale.
> Immagino che ci sia però una spiegazione che mi sfugge


A me non sembra un dibattito no vax a dirti il vero.

La questione vaccino è sotto. E non è neanche dirimente.

La questione che ha mosso è stata il green pass.
Che considero innanzitutto un distrattore da tutto quello che sta accadendo in questo periodo (a partire dall'aumento del costo delle materie prime, per non parlare della quesitone energetica di cui fra non molto vedremo qualcosina).
E poi considero un creatore di consenso.

Il paradosso per cui negare un qualcosa aumenta il consenso esattamente verso il qualcosa che si sta negando.
E' funzionale.

E non per una obbligatorietà trasversale che è una conseguenza, ma per il semplice motivo che gli schieramenti facilitano la scelta per chi non sa scegliere.
Diventa una questione di allineamento e non più di scegliere.

E' una bella semplificazione.

Per tutto il resto...qualcuno ci penserà. (la delega, eh!)


----------



## bettypage (27 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> O una sorta di annunciazione di quel che era già in atto da un bel po'.
> 
> Allora me lo ero vissuta così.
> Uno svelamento violento.
> ...


Violento e brutale, è andato in frantumi il "piccolo mondo antico" e la Speranza. Avrei preferito essere più piccola o più vecchia invece ero una ventenne non impreparata.


----------



## ipazia (27 Ottobre 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> Violento e brutale, è andato in frantumi il "piccolo mondo antico" e la Speranza. Avrei preferito essere più piccola o più vecchia invece ero una ventenne non impreparata.


Già.
Violento e brutale. Esatto.

Adesso penso di esser stata fortunata ad aver visto. Ad aver toccato. Ad aver ascoltato.

Ma allora...era stato uno shock.
Nel mio settore era stato evidente in brevissimo tempo cosa stava significando e cosa avrebbe significato da lì in avanti.

Era evidente - lavorativamente parlando - la nostra sconfitta. 
Letteralmente.

Ho imparato il disincanto.
La differenza fra ideale e reale.
L'importanza dei piccoli passi. Dello sguardo ampio e dell'attenzione puntuale.

Ma la sensazione di sconfitta non l'ho dimenticata e la tengo cara in me.
E' reale.

Altrettanto reale il silenzio. L'indifferenza. La strumentalizzazione.


----------



## bettypage (27 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già.
> Violento e brutale. Esatto.
> 
> Adesso penso di esser stata fortunata ad aver visto. Ad aver toccato. Ad aver ascoltato.
> ...


Chiaramente c'è un "non" di troppo: ero impreparata. 
Avrei preferito sognare ancora un po'. 
Mi provoca ancora dolore.


----------



## ipazia (27 Ottobre 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> Chiaramente c'è un "non" di troppo: ero impreparata.
> Avrei preferito sognare ancora un po'.
> Mi provoca ancora dolore.


Avevo immaginato   

Allora ero molto arrabbiata. Veramente tanto.

Allora sono stata parecchio fortunata.
Lavoravo. Con gente preparatissima.
Che mi mostrato quanto di mio ci fosse nella rabbia che ridirigevo verso un evento che comunque non poteva non provocare rabbia (e non riuscivo, allora, assolutamente a capire come potesse non provocarne e come ne potessero uscire fondamentalmente solo schieramenti - che hanno compartecipato ad affossare il vissuto e a creare il contesto che ne è conseguito fatto di tagli, incompetenza, farsa fondamentalmente, politically correct).

In quell'allora colloco una parte del mio disincanto.

E' stato comunque doloroso. Sì.

Socialmente, di politica sociale, parlando, è stato uno dei punti di svolta potentissimi e ignorati nonostante quella che a me sembrava evidenza, di cui si iniziano forse a vedere le conseguenze (prima sembravano trasparenti quelle conseguenze.)


A me parte il nervo ora, quando vedo chi vede ora come se non avesse mai visto.
Poi penso che probabilmente è proprio così.
Non hanno mai visto per davvero, fino ad adesso.

Erano da un'altra parte.
E mi vien da dire "e ma buongiorno!!"
E resto la solita stronza di sempre.


----------



## feather (28 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> però sto paragone della patente non sta tanto in piedi.   nessuno ti vieta di andare al lavoro, allo stadio, ndo te pare, se non hai la patente, semplicemente ci vai coi mezzi pubblici o ti fai accompagnare.
> 
> e non è nemmeno detto che sia sempre necessaria o sia comodo.   io ho ricostruito un lavoro con la sede che sta a 100 metri da casa mia, a che me serve l'auto?  ho scoperto che non sono pochi quelli che sono messi così, con distanza casa-lavoro gestibile a piedi o in bici


Dalle mie parti senza macchina non lavori.
20-30 km dalla sede di lavoro è la norma per quasi tutti quelli che conosco


----------



## Vera (28 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> però sto paragone della patente non sta tanto in piedi.   nessuno ti vieta di andare al lavoro, allo stadio, ndo te pare, se non hai la patente, semplicemente ci vai coi mezzi pubblici o ti fai accompagnare.
> 
> e non è nemmeno detto che sia sempre necessaria o sia comodo.   io ho ricostruito un lavoro con la sede che sta a 100 metri da casa mia, a che me serve l'auto?  ho scoperto che non sono pochi quelli che sono messi così, con distanza casa-lavoro gestibile a piedi o in bici


Una grande minoranza. Sarebbe difficile gestire la vita quotidiana senza un'auto. 
Prova a cercare lavoro e le tue probabilità di essere assunto si riducono drasticamente non appena dici di non avere la patente o di non possedere un mezzo.


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Una grande minoranza. Sarebbe difficile gestire la vita quotidiana senza un'auto.
> Prova a cercare lavoro e le tue probabilità di essere assunto si riducono drasticamente non appena dici di non avere la patente o di non possedere un mezzo.


La sensazione è che sia una minoranza destinata a crescere. Ma è un grosso ot, il che non elimina  che il paragone patente-pass verde non tenga perché nessuno mi impedisce di andare allo stadio senza patente.

Per me il pass verde è più paragonabile alla carta d'identità,  a livello di impedimenti alla vita sociale


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Dalle mie parti senza macchina non lavori.
> 20-30 km dalla sede di lavoro è la norma per quasi tutti quelli che conosco


Se parliamo di grandi città è probabile,  Ma come detto non sempre vero. il tema della mobilità urbana è un grande ot. Quello che voglio dire  è che allo stadio o al ristorante puoi andare anche senza patente, nessuno ti impedisce di entrare, per questo dico che il paragone non tenga


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2021)

Ma il senso di essere libera di fare la scelta di vaccinarmi o no e poi di non essere trattata esattamente come chi si vaccina qual è. 
Già significa che non è una scelta secondo me


----------



## feather (28 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Quello che voglio dire  è che allo stadio o al ristorante puoi andare anche senza patente, nessuno ti impedisce di entrare, per questo dico che il paragone non tenga


Sai che mi frega dello stadio...

no green pass = non vai a lavorare
no patente = non vai a lavorare

io il parallelo ce lo vedo benissimo


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ecco. Le cene aziendali sotto covid sono una stronzata. A meno ovviamente che non hai l'amico nella società di eventi fornitrice che deve mangiare poverino


alla fine abbiamo cenato all aperto sotto i funghi


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Sai che mi frega dello stadio...
> 
> no green pass = non vai a lavorare
> no patente = non vai a lavorare
> ...


Io sono andata anni a lavorare senza auto
È un paragone che non regge.


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Sai che mi frega dello stadio...
> 
> no green pass = non vai a lavorare
> no patente = non vai a lavorare
> ...


non vai a lavorare te.   che poi nemmeno questo è corretto.   perchè se sei senza patente, magari diventi matto per arrivarci, ma al lavoro puoi entrare.
se sei senza il pass verde, puoi arrivare al lavoro con l'auto che vuoi, ma non puoi entrare.   mi pare semplice.


----------



## Vera (28 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> La sensazione è che sia una minoranza destinata a crescere. Ma è un grosso ot, il che non elimina  che il paragone patente-pass verde non tenga perché nessuno mi impedisce di andare allo stadio senza patente.
> 
> Per me il pass verde è più paragonabile alla carta d'identità,  a livello di impedimenti alla vita sociale


Io rispondevo alla tua affermazione. Del gp importa una mazza.


----------



## ipazia (28 Ottobre 2021)

Io sono una fumatrice. Per scelta. Oltre che per dipendenza.
Da una trentina d'anni.

Scegliere di fumare in un mondo che discrimina chi fuma, ossia essere trattata diversamente da chi non fuma, è una scelta.
C'è chi, fumatore, sollecitato dalle immagini terroristiche sui pacchetti, dai divieti, ha smesso di fumare.
Si è convinto della scelta salutare.
Chi ha smesso perchè si è rotto i coglioni dei divieti e delle restrizioni.

Io ho scelto che fumo.
Che mi faccio carico del rischio di tumore ai polmoni.
Una mia eventuale malattia, che oltre alla genetica deriverà dalla mia scelta, peserà sulle finanze pubbliche.
A cui comunque compartecipo.
Ma resterà comunque a carico totalmente mio la responsabilità di aver fatto la scelta di continuare a fumare con quel che comporterà anche per la collettività.

Sul lavoro non posso fumare. Al bar - se non all'aperto ma non sempre, comunque - non posso fumare.
Non posso andare nei musei fumando la sigaretta. Men che meno posso concedermi il piacere di una sigaretta la ristorante dopo aver mangiato.
Se non sono all'aperto - e non sempre comunque -.
Da qualche tempo si sta ventilando l'idea che non si potrà fumare neppure nella propria auto. Propria proprietà, su cui si pagano imposte, e da soli per giunta, giusto per.

Quando fumo e nei paraggi c'è qualcuno che non fuma, lo obbligo a respirare fumo passivo. rischiando di creare danni se non mi allontano.
Quindi mi allontano, mi isolo e fumo da sola. O con altri fumatori.

Fumare ha un costo, che è esponenzialmente cresciuto negli anni. A disincentivo del fumatore e a favore degli introiti delle multinazionali del tabacco e del monopolio di stato.
Quando ho iniziato a fumare, una 30ina di anni fa, un pacchetto di sigarette lo pagavo 1200lire.
Adesso un pacchetto credo costi sui 6 euro. Io fumo tabacco, al mese spendo all'incirca 150 euro. All'anno circa 1800.
Pago la mia scelta.

Come fumatrice sono discriminata su tutti i fronti.
Anche quello sanitario.
Dal punto di vista assicurativo, il fumare pesa nella stipula di una polizza sanitaria.

Ma ci sta.
In effetti è scientificamente provato che il fumo di sigaretta provoca danni, innalza i rischi, e crea danni, indiretti, anche alla collettività.

Certo che se fumo vicino a qualcuno che non fuma, mica gli viene automaticamente il cancro.
Ma la mia scelta innalza il rischio anche sotto questo punto di vista.

Semplicemente adeguo la mia vita di fumatrice ad un mondo che vorrebbe esser di non fumatori.
Ho imparato ad ascoltare chi esprime le sue preoccupazioni rispetto al mio fumare, ho fatto il callo ai predicozzi, di chiunque non fumi, rispetto al fatto che fumo. Lascio scivolare le battute e le rotture di coglioni di quando mi accendo la sigaretta.
I discorsi sul bene sul male, le tirate moralistiche.
Non vado al ristorante, non vado al bar, non vado nei musei. E non perchè mi vittimizzo, ma per il semplice motivo che sono quegli ambienti a non esser compatibili con le mie scelte (e non viceversa)
A lavoro sono obbligata a non fumare e rispetto l'obbligo.
Appena esco mi accendo la sigaretta, comunque.

Io desidero fumare.
E fumo. Adeguandomi al contesto in cui vivo.
Che non significa che condivido il divieto di fumo o il moraleggiante interessarsi alla mia salute (che mi fa francamente ridere quando mi vien proposto).

Potrei mettermi a portare gli studi che affermano che il fumo è una concausa ma non la causa, che il tumore ai polmoni viene anche a chi non fuma, e il pcb le polveri sottili e il metano emesso con le scoregge dai bovini negli allevamenti intensivi, etc etc.
Potrei ribadire che discriminarmi, anche in termini di giudizio sociale oltre che di norme e divieti, mi infastidisce e mi fa sentire lesa nel mio diritto di scegliere come morire e di esser libera di vivere come voglio.

Potrei...ma che due coglioni e che assoluta inutilità e spreco di risorse (mie) il negare una realtà. 
Anche se io la vedo diversamente nei termini delle prescrizioni.

Io fumo e declino la mia vita sulla base delle mie scelte.
Cerco di non rompere i coglioni a chi non fa le mie stesse scelte e di coinvolgerli il meno possibile, sapendo che il non coinvolgimento totale è semplicemente impossibile.
Cerco di non farmi troppo rompere i coglioni.
riduco i danni per quanto mi è possibile.

Ma non mi racconto che il cancro che avrò sarà un cancretto leggerino, che è peggio quello al pancreas per dire.
Non mi racconto che io, per età, stile di vita, riduco il rischio di malattia e ospedalizzazione.

Ho ben presente che non dipende semplicemente da me.
Che domani potrebbero diagnosticarmi un tumore e potrei morire dopodomani.
A mio padre l'han diagnosticato 30 anni dopo che aveva smesso di fumare.

Da me dipende solo fumare o non fumare.
E adeguare il mio stile di vita alla mia scelta.


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io sono andata anni a lavorare senza auto
> È un paragone che non regge.


Dipende  dove lavori che sig esigenze  hai
Io potrei andare in bici Adesso
E qnd posso ci vado 
Prima che avevo Tre figli  da scorrazzare in tre scuole diverse anche no
O se lavoro fuori città o se abiti fuori e devi venire qui i mezzi non sono sempre garanzia di transito facile
Io mi occupo anche di questo aspetti di mobilità cas a lavoro x i dip delle aziende perché rientra nel welfare e ti assicuro essere un casino


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Io rispondevo alla tua affermazione. Del gp importa una mazza.


potrebbe essere persino interessante parlarne.   in quanti, oltre che per andare a lavorare, non potrebbero avere l'amante, senza patente?


----------



## Vera (28 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> potrebbe essere persino interessante parlarne.   in quanti, oltre che per andare a lavorare, non potrebbero avere l'amante, senza patente?


Anche questo non mi riguarda


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Anche questo non mi riguarda


però ne potrebbero uscire cose buone, no?


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Sai che mi frega dello stadio...
> 
> no green pass = non vai a lavorare
> no patente = non vai a lavorare
> ...


allora, genio del male, mo ti spiego a prova di ciuco perchè hai detto una stronzata:
1. senza patente vai a lavorare lo stesso.
2. pure al paese, senza patente puoi lavorare, limiti solo le tue possibilità di scelta ad un lavoro raggiungibile non con la macchina. Magari in treno? 3. la patente è utile per lavorare, ma non indispensabile, come lo è conoscere l'italiano, e saper far di conto.
4. ci sono flotte di _colfebbadanti _che non parlano l''italiano, non hanno la patente e riescono comunque a lavorare a ad avere più vita sociale di te.
5. se tu non hai la macchina nessuno ti impedisce di alzarti alle 4 e andare a lavorare, se non hai il GP invece pure se ti alzi alle 4 e non ti fanno entrare sul posto di lavoro.
accendi quel neurone e fai marcia indietro che fai miglior figura









ma te guarda se per fare un flame devo parlare di green pass in un posto che si chiama tradimento.net


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> potrebbe essere persino interessante parlarne.   in quanti, oltre che per andare a lavorare, non potrebbero avere l'amante, senza patente?


Io per fare il piacione, sempre moto. Ma serve la patente pure per quella...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Dipende  dove lavori che sig esigenze  hai
> Io potrei andare in bici Adesso
> E qnd posso ci vado
> Prima che avevo Tre figli  da scorrazzare in tre scuole diverse anche no
> ...


Certo era solo per ribadire che il paragone non stava in piedi


----------



## Martes (28 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono una fumatrice. Per scelta. Oltre che per dipendenza.
> Da una trentina d'anni.
> 
> Scegliere di fumare in un mondo che discrimina chi fuma, ossia essere trattata diversamente da chi non fuma, è una scelta.
> ...


Forse la patente non era un paragone calzante, ma questo sì.
Estremamente direi


----------



## Vera (28 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> però ne potrebbero uscire cose buone, no?


Vuoi che sia determinante la patente per tenersi un amante? Sei qui da 20 anni e non hai ancora imparato niente


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Vuoi che sia determinante la patente per tenersi un amante? Sei qui da 20 anni e non hai ancora imparato niente


Determinante forse no. Utile, parecchio.  No?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io per fare il piacione, sempre moto. Ma serve la patente pure per quella...


Pure io. In tutte le stagioni, oramai non ci penso nemmeno più ad una alternativa. Son 32 anni che lavoro e 32 di pendolarismo motociclista.


----------



## feather (28 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma te guarda se per fare un flame devo parlare di green pass in un posto che si chiama tradimento.net


Rilassati che ti va su la pressione ed è un fattore di rischio per il covid


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Determinante forse no. Utile, parecchio.  No?


Dipende dai contesti.
Con la mia penultima amante sono stato tre anni, lei di Lucca, io di Milano, mai usato l’auto per stare insieme.


----------



## void (28 Ottobre 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Forse la patente non era un paragone calzante, ma questo sì.
> Estremamente direi


A favore di quale tesi?
Non mi risulta che attualmente i fumatori non possano lavorare, esattamente come fanno i non fumatori.
Non mi sembra che qualcuno abbia detto: o smetti di fumare o non vai più in ufficio.
E nessuno lo farà, almeno finché ciò che entra al monopolio di stato non sarà inferiore a ciò che lo stato spende per la sanità a causa del fumo.
Però sono onesti, ti avvisano che "il fumo nuoce gravemente alla salute"


----------



## Foglia (28 Ottobre 2021)

void ha detto:


> A favore di quale tesi?
> Non mi risulta che attualmente i fumatori non possano lavorare, esattamente come fanno i non fumatori.
> Non mi sembra che qualcuno abbia detto: o smetti di fumare o non vai più in ufficio.
> E nessuno lo farà, almeno finché ciò che entra al monopolio di stato non sarà inferiore a ciò che lo stato spende per la sanità a causa del fumo.
> Però sono onesti, ti avvisano che "il fumo nuoce gravemente alla salute"


Il paragone poteva essere calzante nel senso che anche fumare trova divieti e limitazioni.
Il problema è che se non puoi andare al ristorante, o al lavoro, perché ogni 3x2 devi fumare, ovviamente questo resta un problema che non può impattare sul datore di lavoro, o sul ristoratore: i quali appunto per tutelarsi sono garanti del rispetto di un divieto. E' ovviabile non fumando. O è ovviabile (se proprio non ti chiami Funari ) usando quel tanto di buon senso che consente tanto al lavoratore di uscire nelle pause, quanto all'avventore di fumare 5 minuti fuori dal ristorante. E' vero che si sta parlando sempre di rispetto di imposizioni, e di tutela della salute.
Ma il divieto di fumo nei luoghi chiusi risponde a un "non facere", mentre il divieto connesso al vaccino corrisponde a un "facere". Un astenersi (simile all'astenersi dal frequentare i social imposto da molte aziende, che può in alcuni casi intaccare la produttività, in questo caso) vs un dover fare.
Comportamento omissivo ("vietato" fumare) vs comportamento attivo ("obbligo" di vaccino o di g.p.).  Astensione vs azione. Nel caso del covid ristoratori e datori di lavoro, sono garanti sì, ma non di un divieto, bensì di un vero e proprio obbligo attivo. E se lo si vuole rendere "intermittente", tipo il fumo (non fumo mentre lavoro, ma in pausa sì; non fumo mentre ceno al chiuso, ma fuori dal ristorante sì) pure oneroso, nel caso dei tamponi. Il vaccino, una volta fatto, è fatto. Non è che lo fai solo quando entri al lavoro, e che fuori dal lavoro non abbia più impatti su di te. Positivi o negativi che siano. Come il fumo, soltanto che il momento per fumare una sigaretta, se uno vuole, lo trova senza per questo contravvenire a regole.


----------



## Vera (28 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Determinante forse no. Utile, parecchio.  No?


Non ci provare, paraculo.
La tua domanda era: "Quanti non potrebbero avere l'amante senza avere la patente?"


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ci provare, paraculo.
> La tua domanda era: "Quanti non potrebbero avere l'amante senza avere la patente?"


Appunto.  Sarebbe da fare un sondaggio perché tu dici no, secondo me invece magari non tutti, ma molti sarebbero impediti. Chissà che ne salta fuori


----------



## Vera (28 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Appunto.  Sarebbe da fare un sondaggio perché tu dici no, secondo me invece magari non tutti, ma molti sarebbero impediti. Chissà che ne salta fuori


Rimani paraculo ma passo la parola agli esperti


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2021)

Ma quindi sta terza dose si farà o no?
E poi, si farà la stessa marca delle precedenti due o ci faranno provare ricette differenti secondo voi?


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io sono andata anni a lavorare senza auto
> È un paragone che non regge.


Non regge alcun paragone proprio perché finora nessun diritto civile era mai stato vincolato all'acquisto di un prodotto.
È come dire al limite ... Puoi avere la pensione solo se hai un Imac perché te la accreditiamo con un programma che gira solo su Mac OS.
Ma la pensione non è neppure un diritto.
E per inciso, andate a vedere chi gestisce Io.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma quindi sta terza dose si farà o no?
> E poi, si farà la stessa marca delle precedenti due o ci faranno provare ricette differenti secondo voi?


Il governo italiano ne ha opzionate per 6 a testa in media.
Vedi te. Altre  4 ancora.
O le rivendono al terzo,  quarto mondo, oppure le dovremo fare tutte quante.
Io ho mal di testa che non va via da una settimana e più.


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma quindi sta terza dose si farà o no?
> E poi, si farà la stessa marca delle precedenti due o ci faranno provare ricette differenti secondo voi?


Ne resterà soltanto una


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ne resterà soltanto una


Mia suocera, che a uno a uno ci sta sotterrando tutti diobono.


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Il governo italiano ne ha opzionate per 6 a testa in media.
> Vedi te. Altre  4 ancora.
> O le rivendono al terzo,  quarto mondo, oppure le dovremo fare tutte quante.
> Io ho mal di testa che non va via da una settimana e più.


Quello è perché scopi poco


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Quello è perché scopi poco


Anche prima. 
Dalla seconda dose invece è continuo.


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Anche prima.
> Dalla seconda dose invece è continuo.


Hai problemi di coagulazione di tuo?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Il governo italiano ne ha opzionate per 6 a testa in media.
> Vedi te. Altre  4 ancora.
> O le rivendono al terzo,  quarto mondo, oppure le dovremo fare tutte quante.
> Io ho mal di testa che non va via da una settimana e più.


Misurati la pressione.
Spesso il mal di testa e‘ associato alla pressione minima troppo alta.
Quantomeno nel mio caso e negli altri che ho conosciuto è stato cosi.
Ma ora l’ho fatta calare.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Hai problemi di coagulazione di tuo?


Che io sappia no. 
Ho solo la pressione più alta in qs giorni.


----------



## Foglia (28 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Che io sappia no.
> Ho solo la pressione più alta in qs giorni.


Controllati, ma stai tranquillo 
Non è stata una passeggiata di salute neanche per me. Ora mi faccio 5 piani di scale anziché pigliare l'ascensore, e vedo se riesco a farli senza farmi venire l'affanno. In questi giorni è capitato, speriamo che non sia nulla


----------



## Skorpio (28 Ottobre 2021)

Oggi parliamo dei successi del Belgio

https://www.today.it/europa/attualita/belgio-tornano-mascherine.html


----------



## ologramma (28 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Che io sappia no.
> Ho solo la pressione più alta in qs giorni.


pasticchetta  devi iniziare a prenderla.
per ora fatto ieri vaccino influenza fra non molto  terza dose di pfizer , prevedo inizio dicembre


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma quindi sta terza dose si farà o no?
> E poi, si farà la stessa marca delle precedenti due o ci faranno provare ricette differenti secondo voi?


mio fratello L ha fatta in quanto professione sanitaria ha rifatto pfizer ed è stato parecchio ko febbre male dolori stordimento 
Adesso tocca anche a mia sorella



ologramma ha detto:


> pasticchetta  devi iniziare a prenderla.
> per ora fatto ieri vaccino influenza fra non molto  terza dose di pfizer , prevedo inizio dicembre


 Io la prendo da dopo seconda gravidanza pensa te ...ma gli altri vaccini che facendo quante dosi se ne facevano ?
Non ricordo non so



Foglia ha detto:


> Controllati, ma stai tranquillo
> Non è stata una passeggiata di salute neanche per me. Ora mi faccio 5 piani di scale anziché pigliare l'ascensore, e vedo se riesco a farli senza farmi venire l'affanno. In questi giorni è capitato, speriamo che non sia nulla


Cammianre  dicono faccia bene basta camminare .. prendete un cane


----------



## Foglia (28 Ottobre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Cammianre  dicono faccia bene basta camminare .. prendete un cane


Mi è capitato forzando un pochino, ma niente di che  , con la bici. Sensazione di affanno e sensazione di pressione più alta (di norma l'ho bassa: non so se hai presente quando la vista diventa strana, e insomma: mi sono dovuta fermare). Comunque fatti 5 piani velocemente e senza fiatone (è un po' la prova del nove), speriamo non ricapiti  

Il cane lo vorrei comunque


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi è capitato forzando un pochino, ma niente di che  , con la bici. Sensazione di affanno e sensazione di pressione più alta (di norma l'ho bassa: non so se hai presente quando la vista diventa strana, e insomma: mi sono dovuta fermare). Comunque fatti 5 piani velocemente e senza fiatone (è un po' la prova del nove), speriamo non ricapiti
> 
> Il cane lo vorrei comunque


Il  cane io ci ho pensato così tanto e adesso me ne pento e un amore  straordinario non mi pesa x nulla
Davvero mi sono rimbambita di brutto ma vi giuro e meravigliosa e porta tanta allegria ma tanta tanta


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> mio fratello L ha fatta in quanto professione sanitaria ha rifatto pfizer ed è stato parecchio ko febbre male dolori stordimento
> Adesso tocca anche a mia sorella


Pure il mio di fratello doveva, essendo medico. Ma per ora si è rifiutato,


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi è capitato forzando un pochino, ma niente di che  , con la bici. Sensazione di affanno e sensazione di pressione più alta (di norma l'ho bassa: non so se hai presente quando la vista diventa strana, e insomma: mi sono dovuta fermare). Comunque fatti 5 piani velocemente e senza fiatone (è un po' la prova del nove), speriamo non ricapiti
> 
> Il cane lo vorrei comunque


Idem. 
Di norma ho sempre avuto anch'io pressione bassa. 
Mia moglie, che invece prende la pastiglia per la pressione da anni, niente. Non un sintomo.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Cammianre  dicono faccia bene basta camminare .. prendete un cane


Io ho un cane. 
Un parson russell terrier preso in canile. 
In media con lui faccio 10.000 passi ogni giorno. 
Non è simpaticissimo con gli estranei,  ma con noi un amore.


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho un cane.
> Un parson russell terrier preso in canile.
> In media con lui faccio 10.000 passi ogni giorno.
> Non è simpaticissimo con gli estranei,  ma con noi un amore.


io ho anche un gatto che adoro ma i cani .. altro rapporto
Lei mi raddrizza letteralmente anche le giornate più storte 
mesi fa e stata male pareva avesse mangiato qualcosa di velenoso al parco sono stata malissimo 
Si è ripresa 
Questa estate abbaimo programmato la vacanza x lei ed e stato bellissimo 
Insomma ho atteso anni vista la mia situazione e adesso ne sono felicissima anche portarla giù la sera non e sto sbattone anke perché scende fa pipì e vuole tornare a casa subito 
Anche noi sui 10000 passi al giorno comunque


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque, qui si parla tanto di vaccini et similia,  ma la situazione reale sta sfuggendo di mano senza che ce ne si renda neppure conto.
Comincio a essere preoccupato, visto che questo è, per esempio, il mio settore.
Speriamo bene.
Da voi tutto bene?








						Manca la carta, i prezzi lievitano, il libro è in crisi: un intero settore a rischio (di A. Marrocco)
					

Manca la carta, i prezzi lievitano, il libro è in crisi: un intero settore a rischio (di A. Marrocco)




					www.huffingtonpost.it


----------



## Carola (29 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque, qui si parla tanto di vaccini et similia,  ma la situazione reale sta sfuggendo di mano.
> Comincio a essere preoccupato, visto che è il mio settore.
> Speriamo bene.
> 
> ...


stanno sfuggendo di mano tante cose
Io nel mio lavoro sono costantemente in contatto con resp del personale in prima batttua e poi acquisti 
Sto percependo una crisi un timore diffuso un timore diffuso a fare qualsiasi cosa 
Ci sono alcune realtà che tengono botta ma altre x cui avevamo cose in programma hanno fermato tutto 
Ci sono zone poi decisamente morte .. mi viene in mente L alessandrino ..
Speriamo in bene 
Settore auto mancano le componenti consegnano tardi .. 
onestamente Vedo tante difficoltà


----------



## feather (29 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Comincio a essere preoccupato, visto che questo è, per esempio, il mio settore.
> Speriamo bene.
> Da voi tutto bene?


Tutta la supply chain è intasata, inoltre anche l'approvigionamento elettrico è un casino al momento.
Chissà quanto ci vorrà prima che torni tutto a regime. Forse 6 mesi? Un anno?
In compenso i porta containers stanno facendo soldi a badilate




__





						Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
					





					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Tutta la supply chain è intasata, inoltre anche l'approvigionamento elettrico è un casino al momento.
> Chissà quanto ci vorrà prima che torni tutto a regime. Forse 6 mesi? Un anno?
> In compenso i porta containers stanno facendo soldi a badilate
> 
> ...


Sì, anche he se intasata non è la parola che fa comprendere la situazione a chi è al di fuori.
Non si trova più niente per molte materie prime e quello che c'è costa molto di più, detto in parole povere.
E non si comprende fino a quando e se si risolverà. 
La soluzione di rincarare i prodotti al consumo non è sempre praticabile, per evidenti ragioni di concorrenza e di aspettative del consumatore.
Da qualche parte devi tagliare o abbassare gli standard.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2021)

Intanto a Trieste (TS) si sta sviluppando un importante focolaio tra i manifestanti no green pass del porto.

Volevano costringere il governo a mollare sul no green pass, e invece costringono il personale sanitario dell'ospedale di Trieste  a accollarseli e toglierli dalla mota

Era così difficile ragionarci 30 secondi e capirlo prima?

Si

https://www.fanpage.it/attualita/fo...agiati-tutti-non-vaccinati-punta-delliceberg/


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, anche he se intasata non è la parola che fa comprendere la situazione a chi è al di fuori.
> Non si trova più niente per molte materie prime e quello che c'è costa molto di più, detto in parole povere.
> E non si comprende fino a quando e se si risolverà.
> La soluzione di rincarare i prodotti al consumo non è sempre praticabile, per evidenti ragioni di concorrenza e di aspettative del consumatore.
> Da qualche parte devi tagliare o abbassare gli standard.


stiamo pagando il prezzo di aver trasferito la maggior parte delle produzioni in Asia, per evitare che l'occidente si inquinasse, oltre a bassi costi salariali/sicurezza e via dicendo.
Sarebbe il momento giusto per far ripartire le produzioni in occidente ,peccato che gli impianti non ci sono più e i costi qui li fanno lievitare anche dove non ci sono presupposti. Senza contare le briglie burocratiche.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque, qui si parla tanto di vaccini et similia,  ma la situazione reale sta sfuggendo di mano senza che ce ne si renda neppure conto.
> Comincio a essere preoccupato, visto che questo è, per esempio, il mio settore.
> Speriamo bene.
> Da voi tutto bene?
> ...


Ieri sono andato a comprare due punte di trapano per grès, perché sto facendo dei lavori in casa che vanno un po’ per le lunghe. A Giugno costavano 2,48 cad. Ieri stesso posto, Leroy Merlin Carugate, 4,99 cad. Solo il pellet per la stufa invece non è aumentato, continuo a pagarlo uguale da anni. Con 3,50 euro scaldo la casa per un giorno.


----------



## Carola (29 Ottobre 2021)

Io sono preoccupata per i nostri ragazzi 
Bisogna fare uno sforzo di ottimismo perché tra lavoro covid ecc c'è da sperare che le cose riprendano 
Mi ha appena scritto L hr di un 'importante azienda che quest anno non riconosceranno nulla ai dipendenti come premio e stessa cosa è successa ieri


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Ottobre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Io sono preoccupata per i nostri ragazzi
> Bisogna fare uno sforzo di ottimismo perché tra lavoro covid ecc c'è da sperare che le cose riprendano
> Mi ha appena scritto L hr di un 'importante azienda che quest anno non riconosceranno nulla ai dipendenti come premio e stessa cosa è successa ieri


Di sti tempi, che riconoscano almeno lo stipendio, è già una gran cosa per chi lavora nel privato.
Gli statali (che conosco io) non sembrano interessati a tali questioni.


----------



## ologramma (29 Ottobre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Io la prendo da dopo seconda gravidanza pensa te ...ma gli altri vaccini che facendo quante dosi se ne facevano ?
> Non ricordo non so


ma dai  sei giovane  o quasi , io intendevo la pasticca della pressione.
Aggiungo prendo anche l'altra pasticchetta  cioè la cardio aspirina  che come dicono fa sempre bene , mi era stata data  ma dopo controlli con una ecografia   ,dopo un anno si sono accorti che non avevo placche   ma il dottore mi ha detto che prenderla fa sempre bene


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> stiamo pagando il prezzo di aver trasferito la maggior parte delle produzioni in Asia, per evitare che l'occidente si inquinasse, oltre a bassi costi salariali/sicurezza e via dicendo.
> Sarebbe il momento giusto per far ripartire le produzioni in occidente ,peccato che gli impianti non ci sono più e i costi qui li fanno lievitare anche dove non ci sono presupposti. Senza contare le briglie burocratiche.


La produzione si è trasferita dove il mercato era ed è in crescita.
E si è adeguata a quel mercato, cercando allo stesso tempo di condizionare il nostro e di creare strutture globali di controllo. Le normative antinquinamento per esempio sono un pesante condizionamento del mercato, supportato dall'emergenza climatica.
Il nostro problema, come Italia, è di avere una struttura di piccole e medie imprese che sono inadeguate a sopportare lo scontro epocale che sta avvenendo.
Se la Cina si accaparra le materie prime, a saltare è l'intero nostro tessuto economico, con effetto domino.
Non avendo neppure una moneta da gestire per supportare la crisi, l'unica soluzione resta come sempre la svalutazione dei salari e i tagli  alla spesa pubblica, già in essere da decenni, ma come stiamo constatando è e rimarrà sempre una soluzione tampone.
Le PMI sono destinate a sparire, credo sia inevitabile. E il ceto medio italiano a impoverirsi.
Il tutto dovrà avvenire senza che la governabilità venga meno.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> La produzione si è trasferita dove il mercato era ed è in crescita.
> E si è adeguata a quel mercato, cercando allo stesso tempo di condizionare il nostro e di creare strutture globali di controllo. Le normative antinquinamento per esempio sono un pesante condizionamento del mercato, supportato dall'emergenza climatica.
> Il nostro problema, come Italia, è di avere una struttura di piccole e medie imprese che sono inadeguate a sopportare lo scontro epocale che sta avvenendo.
> Se la Cina si accaparra le materie prime, a saltare è l'intero nostro tessuto economico, con effetto domino.
> ...


E vedrai quando compreranno il nostro debito pubblico…come hanno fatto con gli Stati Uniti, solo che noi cacasotto europei non siamo gli Stati Uniti.
Hai un debito di 100? Te lo compro a 102, tu vedi tanta di quelle liquidita‘ che mai hai visto in vita tua, potrai accontentare le tue piccole lobby e costruire qualche ponte.
Ma hai un problema, tu sei mia.
Quindi io, proprietario del tuo debito e quindi di tutta la tua Europa, verrò a impiantare fabbriche alle MIE condizioni di lavoro e salari che deciderò IO.
E i pochi diritti rimasti?
Forse non ti è chiaro TU sei una MIA filiale  tale rimarrai fino a che non mi ridarai i 102 che grazie alla tua avidita hai ricevuto cash. Naturalmente è passato del tempo, pertanto i 102 sono diventati 120 e sappiamo bene che non li hai, quindi muto e servi in silenzio.
Spero di essere gia morto quando accadrà cio che è già iniziato.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> E vedrai quando compreranno il nostro debito pubblico…come hanno fatto con gli Stati Uniti, solo che noi cacasotto europei non siamo gli Stati Uniti.
> Hai un debito di 100? Te lo compro a 102, tu vedi tanta di quelle liquidita‘ che mai hai visto in vita tua, potrai accontentare le tue piccole lobby e costruire qualche ponte.
> Ma hai un problema, tu sei mia.
> Quindi io, proprietario del tuo debito e quindi di tutta la tua Europa, verrò a impiantare fabbriche alle MIE condizioni di lavoro e salari che deciderò IO.
> ...


Non te ne accorgerai. Avverrà gradualmente e a livello politico verrà gestito spostando il focus.
Diverrai come tutti più povero, ma essendo l'attenzione puntata, che ne so, sulla decrescita a causa del riscaldamento globale, la tua condizione sarà ampiamente giustificabile.
Sto parlando al futuro, ma sta già avvenendo.


----------



## Carola (29 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma dai  sei giovane  o quasi , io intendevo la pasticca della pressione.
> Aggiungo prendo anche l'altra pasticchetta  cioè la cardio aspirina  che come dicono fa sempre bene , mi era stata data  ma dopo controlli con una ecografia   ,dopo un anno si sono accorti che non avevo placche   ma il dottore mi ha detto che prenderla fa sempre bene


sarò giovane ma la prendo
Giovane .. quasi 50

minsi e alzata nella seconda gravidanza en ai più scesa e poi c'è familiarità


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non te ne accorgerai. Avverrà gradualmente e a livello politico verrà gestito spostando il focus.
> Diverrai come tutti più povero, ma essendo l'attenzione puntata, che ne so, sulla decrescita a causa del riscaldamento globale, la tua condizione sarà ampiamente giustificabile.
> Sto parlando al futuro, ma sta già avvenendo.


Il prossimo argomento di cui parleranno, passato il DDL Zan, sarà lo Sgabello Ikea in offerta a 12,98.


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Il prossimo argomento di cui parleranno, passato il DDL Zan, sarà lo Sgabello Ikea in offerta a 12,98.


Più o meno








						Confermato l'orario di "Un posto al sole", la Cgil: una vittoria dei lavoratori
					

La soap Rai continuerà ad andare in onda alle 20.40




					napoli.repubblica.it


----------



## patroclo (29 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Il prossimo argomento di cui parleranno, passato il DDL Zan, sarà lo Sgabello Ikea in offerta a 12,98.


Questo?
https://www.nanopress.it/articolo/c...ea-e-resta-incastrato-con-il-testicolo/85818/


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Questo?
> https://www.nanopress.it/articolo/c...ea-e-resta-incastrato-con-il-testicolo/85818/


Mi sfugge la dinamica.
Saranno 30 anni che appoggio le mie palle un po' ovunque ma non mi è mai capitato.


----------



## ologramma (29 Ottobre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> sarò giovane ma la prendo
> Giovane .. quasi 50
> 
> minsi e alzata nella seconda gravidanza en ai più scesa e poi c'è familiarità


sai io chiesi al dottore cosa mi avrebbe causato prenderla  , lui mi rispose per la pasticca della pressione bastava ricordarsela da prendere per tutta la vita che non ci sarebbero state complicanze , pensa io in quasi 20 anni che la prendo l'avrò dimenticata  non credo più di cinque volte .
Io non ne avevo di famigliarità , i miei  genitori non la prendevano


----------



## ologramma (29 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sfugge la dinamica.
> Saranno 30 anni che appoggio le mie palle un po' ovunque ma non mi è mai capitato.


pensa io che come dicono con l'età ti calano , forse quando sarò decrepito, mai capitato


----------



## feather (29 Ottobre 2021)

Vaccinated People Also Spread the Delta Variant, Yearlong Study Shows
					

People inoculated against Covid-19 are just as likely to spread the delta variant of the virus to contacts in their household as those who haven’t had shots, according to new research.




					www.bloomberg.com
				




Bene ma non benissimo


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Rilassati che ti va su la pressione ed è un fattore di rischio per il covid


Valori e analisi perfette. Bradicardico e rischio infarto zero. L'erba cattiva non muore mai


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ci provare, paraculo.
> La tua domanda era: "Quanti non potrebbero avere l'amante senza avere la patente?"


Fate sto sondaggio. Sicuramente é più divertente che parlare di vaccinati contro no vax


----------



## danny (29 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fate sto sondaggio. Sicuramente é più divertente che parlare di vaccinati contro no vax


Quoto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> La produzione si è trasferita dove il mercato era ed è in crescita.
> E si è adeguata a quel mercato, cercando allo stesso tempo di condizionare il nostro e di creare strutture globali di controllo. Le normative antinquinamento per esempio sono un pesante condizionamento del mercato, supportato dall'emergenza climatica.
> Il nostro problema, come Italia, è di avere una struttura di piccole e medie imprese che sono inadeguate a sopportare lo scontro epocale che sta avvenendo.
> Se la Cina si accaparra le materie prime, a saltare è l'intero nostro tessuto economico, con effetto domino.
> ...


Questo scenario è il più ovvio, ma non sono convinta. 
Molte grandi attività ruotano sulle PMI
di conseguenza spariranno anche queste. 
Sicuramente le nostre aziende non si sono rinnovate negli anni, questo grazie ad uno Stato assistenziale che non ha aiutato ad aggiornarsi. 
Quindi una chiusura ed un impoverimento inciderà inevitabilmente su tutti i settori. 
Per esempio le assicurazione subiranno delle gravi perdite. Pensa anche agli agenti di commercio non serviranno più e così via.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2021)

InvorNation.


----------



## Martes (30 Ottobre 2021)

void ha detto:


> A favore di quale tesi?
> Non mi risulta che attualmente i fumatori non possano lavorare, esattamente come fanno i non fumatori.
> Non mi sembra che qualcuno abbia detto: o smetti di fumare o non vai più in ufficio.
> E nessuno lo farà, almeno finché ciò che entra al monopolio di stato non sarà inferiore a ciò che lo stato spende per la sanità a causa del fumo.
> Però sono onesti, ti avvisano che "il fumo nuoce gravemente alla salute"


Il paragone  era sulla consapevolezza e la capacità di portare avanti una propria scelta


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2021)

void ha detto:


> A favore di quale tesi?
> Non mi risulta che attualmente i fumatori non possano lavorare, esattamente come fanno i non fumatori.
> Non mi sembra che qualcuno abbia detto: *o smetti di fumare o non vai più in ufficio.*
> E nessuno lo farà, almeno finché ciò che entra al monopolio di stato non sarà inferiore a ciò che lo stato spende per la sanità a causa del fumo.
> Però sono onesti, ti avvisano che "il fumo nuoce gravemente alla salute"


Se fumi, in ufficio fumando non entri.
Se vuoi fumare, non decidi il quando e neppure il dove, in ufficio.

Quindi o smetti di fumare, perlomeno in determinate situazioni o da quelle situazioni sei interdetto.
Poi resta la scelta di smettere definitivamente oppure smettere saltuariamente adeguandosi.

Si fan dei compromessi per soddisfare una propria istanza con la soddisfazione dell'istanza decisa dalla maggioranza.

Uno dei motivi per cui a me piace immensamente lavorare da casa per i cazzi miei è che posso fumare quando ne ho voglia io, non ho limitazioni di sorta. Sono a casa mia.

Fuori da casa mia, come tutti, ho limitazioni a cui sottostare.

Questo solo per precisare, *non una tesi, ma il semplice ed evidente fatto che quando una maggioranza decide limitazioni e poi le lega ad una questione di salute l'impatto è potente. *

Non si può paragonare niente a nient'altro.
Neanche la limitazione per i fumatori è paragonabile se non a se stessa.

Ho usato questo esempio per il semplice motivo che è *SIMILE* per struttura: la questione sanitaria collettiva (da cui non è esclusa la parte di impatto economico di un fumatore in positivo a credito e a debito) diventa preponderante su una questione sanitaria individuale.

E a questo si legano sovrastrutture amministrative e regolatorie.

Ossia tutto il corollario di regole che governano il muoversi dell'individuo nella collettività.

*Questo è però cornice, dello scegliere una propria posizione e collocarla all'interno di una istanza di maggioranza senza perdersi e senza allinearsi. 
E non allinearsi è una scelta di responsabilità individuale. 
Come lo è non aspettarsi che sia la maggioranza ad allinearsi ad una scelta di minoranza. *

Le leggi, rappresentano la maggioranza e l'idea di società che è in costruzione.

Casi come questi non sono pochi nel nostro sistema.

Per dire, la cultura collettiva nega l'autodeterminazione del corpo da parte della donna e la regolamentazione avviene ad opera prevalentemente maschile (visto che la presenza femminile in ambito regolatorio è quasi del tutto assente, e anche questo è il risultato di una lesione di diritto).

L'aborto è una questione spinosa.
Le convinzioni di una maggioranza vanno a ledere un diritto, quello dell'autodeterminazione, di una parte di popolazione che non è neppure minoranza numerica ma lo è in termini di potere sociale.
E quelle convinzioni vanno a ledere anche un diritto alla salute (prevalentemente mentale, come se non fosse salute) delle donne.
L'accettazione dell'idealità ha messo il nostro sistema in condizione da avere una maggioranza di medici obiettori e strutture inadeguati a rispondere alle richieste da parte delle donne a riguardo.


Ma davvero non vi siete mai accorti (scusami il plurale, ma mi sembra che le tue parole rappresentino non solo te stesso, nel caso io stia sbagliando mi scuso) che la lesione dei diritti, la discriminazione è in atto da decenni? E su molteplici categorie?
Davvero solo quando ad esser toccato è l'individuo ci si accorge della situazione in cui siamo da decenni?

E non mi metto neanche a toccare le discriminazioni nei confronti dei cosiddetti devianti (funzionalissimi al mantenimento del valore della norma e della definizione di normalità), il lucro che c'è e c'è stato sui più fragile impotenti che di parole non ne hanno?

Adesso ci si sveglia?


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Il paragone  era sulla consapevolezza e la capacità di portare avanti una propria scelta





Martes ha detto:


> Forse la patente non era un paragone calzante, ma questo sì.
> Estremamente direi


Hai colto esattamente uno dei punti centrali di quello che volevo comunicare. Grazie!


----------



## ipazia (31 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il paragone poteva essere calzante nel senso che anche fumare trova divieti e limitazioni.
> Il problema è che se non puoi andare al ristorante, o al lavoro, perché ogni 3x2 devi fumare, ovviamente questo resta un problema che non può impattare sul datore di lavoro, o sul ristoratore: i quali appunto per tutelarsi sono garanti del rispetto di un divieto. E' ovviabile non fumando. O è ovviabile (*se proprio non ti chiami Funari *) usando quel tanto di buon senso che consente tanto al lavoratore di uscire nelle pause, quanto all'avventore di fumare 5 minuti fuori dal ristorante. E' vero che si sta parlando sempre di rispetto di imposizioni, e di tutela della salute.
> Ma il divieto di fumo nei luoghi chiusi risponde a un "non facere", mentre il divieto connesso al vaccino corrisponde a un "facere". Un astenersi (simile all'astenersi dal frequentare i social imposto da molte aziende, che può in alcuni casi intaccare la produttività, in questo caso) vs un dover fare.
> Comportamento omissivo ("vietato" fumare) vs comportamento attivo ("obbligo" di vaccino o di g.p.).  *Astensione vs azione*. Nel caso del covid ristoratori e datori di lavoro, sono garanti sì, ma non di un divieto, bensì di un vero e proprio obbligo attivo. E se lo si vuole rendere "intermittente", tipo il fumo (non fumo mentre lavoro, ma in pausa sì; non fumo mentre ceno al chiuso, ma fuori dal ristorante sì) pure oneroso, nel caso dei tamponi. Il vaccino, una volta fatto, è fatto. Non è che lo fai solo quando entri al lavoro, e che fuori dal lavoro non abbia più impatti su di te. Positivi o negativi che siano. Come il fumo, soltanto che il momento per fumare una sigaretta, se uno vuole, lo trova senza per questo contravvenire a regole.


E' interessante il giudizio implicito nel grassetto.

Ossia è ovviabile se rispetti quel che alla maggioranza è ovvio.
Ossia che non è una limitazione pesante non poter fumare quando cazzo ne hai voglia tu.

Con anche il riferimento al buon senso, che mette la corona ad una accettazione di un limite che è ormai dai più accettato.

Da fumatrice ti dico che le pause che mi da il datore, ovvie e di buon senso mica lo discuto, non sono rispondenti alle mie esigenze.
Io lavoro meglio fumando. Mentre lavoro, non mentre sono in pausa.

E trovo un po'...così, il fatto che non si veda che certo che a cosa è costruita su un divieto, ma che quel divieto impone un fare lontano dalle istanze individuali. E richiede invece l'adeguamento ad istanze decise a maggioranza come di buon senso, corrette e adeguate.
Salvo tu sia Funari, of course!

Come dicevo a @void, la mia intenzione non è fare un paragone esatto. 
Dubito che esista un paragone esatto, per qualunque cosa.
Ogni cosa è a sè e i paragoni sono percorsi mentali semplificatori per leggere una realtà che altrimenti sarebbe troppo complessa da tradurre, tenendo presente il fatto che la totalità delle variabili non è comunque a disposizione per fare una valutazione adeguata.


L'astensione è una azione. Io mi astengo decidendo di farlo.
Potrei anche decidere di non astenermi e pagare la sanzione, farmi allontanare dal mio luogo di lavoro.
IO DECIDO come muovermi riguardo una prescrizione.
L'adesione è una decisione. Io aderisco decidendo di farlo.
Potrei anche decidere di non aderire e pagare il prezzo della non adesione, non accedere a luoghi e situazioni.
Pagare per farlo.
Di nuovo...IO DECIDO come muovermi riguardo una prescrizione.

Ed è questo il punto che sto tentando di sottolineare.

*Ossia la posizione in cui ci si colloca - e questo sì che è solo ed esclusivamente individuale - di fronte a limiti eteroimposti. *

Posso pormi con la eterna lamentazione, allinearmi controvoglia e poi costruirmi una narrazione di obbligatorietà delle mie scelte delegandole all'obbligo eteroimposto, posso allinearmi accettando che io preferisco allinearmi perchè ci vedo più vantaggi per me e per le mie esigenze.

La mia amica, per dire, ha deciso che lei accoglie l'obbligo intermittente. E' una SUA SCELTA, con oneri e onori.
Suo marito ha scelto il vaccino invece. Con ONERI E ONORI.

Il vaccino non è obbligatorio.
E' obbligatorio un documento che attesta che in quel momento per quel determinato tempo non sei portatore di rischio eccessivo (e non nullo) per gli altri.

Stringente? rottura di cazzo? dispendioso...sì, lo è.

Ad ognuno la scelta di cosa mettere sulla bilancia delle proprie scelte.

La maggioranza ha comunque preso una posizione, non solo riguardo il vaccino e il documento, ma anche rispetto al mondo scientifico e al mondo politico.
E come in altre situazioni, la minoranza ha da adeguarsi.

Certo, stare nella minoranza, non è agevole.
Ha un costo a diversi livelli e comprende rinunce, posizioni scomode, lo stare ai margini.

Ma è comunque una scelta.
Io sono una minoranza di quelle persone che vengono usate come esempio di chi non dovrebbe avere cure sanitarie come gli altri, perchè me la cerco la malattia, se mi ammalerò sarò probabilmente circondata da persone che avranno come retropensiero che insomma...lo sapevo eh, che mi sarei ammalata! il giudizio moralistico mi avvolgerà in un momento in cui sarò debole, fragile e impotente. Gli sguardi avranno un peso moltiplicato dalla mia impotenza.

Anche nel tuo post è implicito il giudizio sul fumatore, con i riferimenti a funari ed al buon senso (derivante dalla condivisione di un principio di maggioranza, che io però non condivido come minoranza ma in un certo modo subisco).

Questi sono alcuni frutti della mia scelta. E' tutto qui.
Io decido mettendo tutto sulla bilancia.
Non è colpa di nessuno.

Se poi si volesse parlare del diritto di autodetrminazione delle donne, leso da decenni...dove viene imposto una fare che lega la vita di una persona fino alla morte, per dire.

*PS: grazie comunque!  Non avevo mai considerato che astensione potesse esser considerato in contrapposizione con azione.
Ho sempre pensato e dato per scontato, soprattutto, che per chiunque fosse ovvio che anche l'astensione fosse una azione.
A verso negativo, ma azione. Allo stesso modo per cui non agire è agire.
Che entrambe fossero frutto di una scelta dell'individuo in relazione a se stesso e al mondo.*

In effetti, mi rendo conto che non si può dar nulla per scontato. Quindi grazie per la riflessione a riguardo.


----------



## spleen (31 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Ma davvero non vi siete mai accorti (scusami il plurale, ma mi sembra che le tue parole rappresentino non solo te stesso, nel caso io stia sbagliando mi scuso) che la lesione dei diritti, la discriminazione è in atto da decenni? E su molteplici categorie?
> Davvero solo quando ad esser toccato è l'individuo ci si accorge della situazione in cui siamo da decenni?*


Sono piuttosto d'accordo, ma vorrei far notare una cosa:
La democrazia non è un numero "naturale intero" per cui c'è o non c'è. E' una frazione progressiva, che dipende da una miriadi di fattori.
E' un valore comunque diverso da paese a paese, confrontabile. E non vi è dubbio che in alcuni paesi sia più alto che non in altri.
Tuttavia non va misurata solo sulla base dei diritti che ogni individuo pensa di avere.
Per me è semplicemente ridicolo pensare di essere intestatari di diritti senza avere il contrappasso dell'adempimento di doveri sociali. Le due cose sono interconnesse, sono speculari e collegate. Ed è un dato di fatto nel quale il peso del giusto e dello sbagliato non centrano niente.
Trovo ridicola e supponentel' idea di possedere tout court dei diritti (che il gruppo sociale dovrebbe garantirci gratuitamente e senza impegno).
Il gratis in queste cose non esiste. Tutto ha un prezzo in termini di rinunce, di sottomissione a regole, o semplicemente di partecipazione attiva. La libertà ha un prezzo, la democrazia ha un prezzo, i supposti diritti sociali hanno un prezzo, che via via nel tempo pensavamo di non dover pagare a nessuno. (Ho usato il termine prezzo, in contrapposizione al termine costo non a caso). Forse un tempo, dopo la guerra, di queste cose si era un pochettino più consapevoli, oggi il benessere ci ha fuorviati. (Come consapevolezza intendo).

Il guaio, come tu giustamente fai notare, è che il tutto si è allentato, si è allentata la richiesta di doveri e si è allentata parimenti la pretesa sui diritti che pensavamo di avere. Solo una cosa gira a puntino, il peso economico, il nostro essere consumatori e detentori di diritti in quanto tali. Ed è la piega delle cose.....

Edit: Tu ringrazi tutti ma grazie anche a te, per lo sguardo lucido e disincantato che esplichi.


----------



## ologramma (31 Ottobre 2021)

sapete che la regione Lazio mi ha mandato un messaggio sul cellulare per dirmi  che tra un po' scadranno i 180 giorni dalla seconda dose e mi manda a dire che sia il medico di famiglia , le farmacie e i centri vaccinali  ricevono il mio appuntamento per quando la voglio fare .
Anche nelle vostre regioni fanno così?
Comunque se me lo avrebbero scritto prima avrei fatto sia influenzale e il vaccino covid terza dose  insieme , invece ora devo attendere 4 settimane


----------



## void (31 Ottobre 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Il paragone  era sulla consapevolezza e la capacità di portare avanti una propria scelta


Avevo capito quello che intendevi e comprendo il tuo punto di vista. Però quando parli di portare avanti una propria scelta non devi dimenticare che essendo il lavoro una esigenza primaria è difficile parlare di libere  scelte. Ancora di più spinoso diventa il discorso quando dei medici (e non sono pochi) cioè persone teoricamente attrezzate per fare una scelta "consapevole" vengono radiati o sospesi dall'albo non solo se rifiutano di vaccinarsi ma anche se esprimono un parere contrario.


----------



## void (31 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Se fumi, in ufficio fumando non entri.
> Se vuoi fumare, non decidi il quando e neppure il dove, in ufficio.*
> 
> Quindi o smetti di fumare, perlomeno in determinate situazioni o da quelle situazioni sei interdetto.
> ...


Ciao @ipazia.
Sul primo neretto, se fumi in ufficio puoi fare una pausa e andare nel luogo predestinato ai fumatori, consumare una sigaretta e tornare sul posto di lavoro, così come in aeroporto. Potresti rispondermi che non tutti gli uffici hanno la zona fumatori, che non la hanno "ufficiale" , potremmo entrare in un labirinto di scivolosi esempi che poco centrano con il concetto che, penso, hai espresso anche perchè come hai detto tu neanche la limitazione per i fumatori è paragonabile se non a se stessa.
Tutti gli altri neretti li quoto al 100%, ma con alcune precisazioni.
Le scelte della maggioranza sono sempre scelte "democraticamente" giuste  ma non necessariamente giuste anche nel merito(vedi Galileo) Lasciamo perdere per un attimo la questione green pass/no green pass, nel merito intendo, parliamo di democrazia. Tu ricordi che in qualche trasmissione televisiva italiana si sia mai dato voce o si sia mai permesso di esprimere un pare contrario al vaccino da chi, avendone le competenze, aveva maturato quella posizione?. Ti pare una cosa normale che se un medico esprime pubblicamente un parere contrario alla vaccinazione viene radiato o sospeso dall'albo? E' questa la democrazia che vogliamo costruire?
Verissimo che la minoranza deve accettare le scelte della maggioranza, ma non è tollerabile che la minoranza non possa esprimere il proprio parere ed il proprio dissenso. I mass media trasmettono un messaggio a senso unico, senza confronti ne contradditori, gli scioperi contro le decisioni del governo in materia sono diventati illeciti (fosse successo 20 anni fa scendeva in piazza tutta la combricola sindacale a urlare alla dittatura ed al fascismo). Come la vedi "allineata" una maggioranza che tollera che qualcuno dica per televisione che "i non vaccinati devono morire in casa come topi" senza colpo ferire?
A me non pare che qualcuno si aspetti che la maggioranza si allinei ad una scelta della minoranza, mi pare invece che non sappiamo più esattamente cosa è una maggioranza e quali sono le regole del gioco democratico.

Certo che mi (si, le mie parole rappresentano una posizione personale) sono accorto di quante forme di discriminazione, di ingiustizia, di coercizione di chi non ha voce o non ha la capacità e la forza di gridare esistono, e sono tanto onesto da dire che è anche vero che la mia posizione nasce dal sentirmi anche io, oggi, in quella condizione. Lo ritieni egoistico? Concordo. Purtroppo viviamo sull'egoismo ed in nome del nostro interesse abbiamo chiuso gli occhi su qualsiasi cosa accadesse intorno a noi che potesse in qualche modo scalfire la nostra tranquillità. Hai ragione la lista è lunga non credo quindi sia il caso di allungarla.

Prendendo spunto da te penso di aver scelto la mia cornice e a prescindere dal mio pensiero e dalla mia complicata situazione sanitaria, rispetto e rispetterò le regole imposte dalla comunità (anche quelle imposte con il "ricatto democratico") assumendomi la responsabilità delle mie scelte, ma sinceramente ne ho proprio i coglioni pieni di sentirmi vomitare addosso (non parlo di te non mi fraintendere) le verità assolute di "dotti medici e sapienti" ogni volta che affronto l'argomento nei forum, con i colleghi, con gli amici.
Grazie per avermi risposto e per gli spunti di riflessione che mi hai dato.


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2021)

Quando dai importanza a qualcosa,  quella cosa diventa importante. Il Green Pass non è imposto. Difatti ci sono posti dove  lo chiedono e altri dove se ne fregano.
Dipende da voi.
Da noi.


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Ottobre 2021)

Oggi sono stato in un ristorante.
All’ingresso ci hanno chiesto il GP.
Una volta dentro i 250 coperti erano tutti occupati, distanziamento spalla spalla 20 cm, tutte le finestre chiuse.
Pero‘ la casoela era buona.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Oggi sono stato in un ristorante.
> All’ingresso ci hanno chiesto il GP.
> Una volta dentro i 250 coperti erano tutti occupati, distanziamento spalla spalla 20 cm, tutte le finestre chiuse.
> Pero‘ la casoela era buona.


Stessa situazione identica sabato della scorsa settimana a me, a cena con una coppia di amici

Noi però ci siamo rifiutati di sederci e ce ne siamo andati via.

E avevamo anche prenotato.

Non si è costretti per forza a subire la sciabigottaggine altrui


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Ottobre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Stessa situazione identica sabato della scorsa settimana a me, a cena con una coppia di amici
> 
> Noi però ci siamo rifiutati di sederci e ce ne siamo andati via.
> 
> ...


Io non l’ho subito, l’ho desiderato.
E qui l’ho esposto.


----------



## feather (1 Novembre 2021)

Sempre brutte notizie

“Fully vaccinated people made up about 30% of deaths over the last month,” she reported last week. Patients “older than 60 with underlying medical woes” make up the majority of these deaths, “in line with studies showing that vaccines offer less protection to the old”.​


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Novembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Sempre brutte notizie
> 
> “Fully vaccinated people made up about 30% of deaths over the last month,” she reported last week. Patients “older than 60 with underlying medical woes” make up the majority of these deaths, “in line with studies showing that vaccines offer less protection to the old”.​


La fonte. Sempre indicare la fonte.


----------



## ologramma (1 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La fonte. Sempre indicare la fonte.


bravo perchè di cazzate  se ne dicono tante  e quindi è difficile sapere se è una cosa vera


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Novembre 2021)

E intanto abbiamo superato i 5 milioni di morti.
Pero c‘e ancora chi dice che il virus non esiste.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> E intanto abbiamo superato i 5 milioni di morti.


E le 110 pagine.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E le 110 pagine.


Qui si può arrivare anche fino a 1000, male non fa, quantomeno a me.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Qui si può arrivare anche fino a 1000, male non fa, quantomeno a me.


Figurati. Psichiatricamente é un sacco interessante.


----------



## feather (2 Novembre 2021)

Ora anche in olanda violano i diritti costituzionali








						Dutch government tightens coronavirus restrictions amid surging infections
					

The Netherlands is one of the first Western European countries to bring back restrictions.




					www.politico.eu


----------



## feather (2 Novembre 2021)

E poi abbiamo anche questi


----------



## Ulisse (2 Novembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> E poi abbiamo anche questi


saltuariamente esce qualche movimento anzi, meglio dire, banda di scemi che manifesta parafrasando la deportazione o l'olocausto.
Quando capita, non riesco nemmeno ad applicarmi per capirne il motivo della protesta.
Passa in secondo piano.

Protestare è giusto ma toccare in modo così irriverente certe parentesi bruttissime dell'umanità li rende agli occhi miei solo dei cretini ignoranti.
Se avessero un minimo studiato su cosa realmente significasse portare all'epoca quel vestiario a strisce, eviterebbero di scimmiottare chi in quel contesto ha visto le peggiori atrocità che un essere umano è capace di compiere su un suo simile.

Questi al più hanno visto i primi 3 minuti di Schindler's list.
Poi hanno girato perchè il loro TV n-mila pollici era sprecato per un film bianco e nero
meglio girare su Temptation Island.


----------



## feather (2 Novembre 2021)

Non capisco bene neanche io cosa li porti a fare sceneggiate di così cattivo gusto. Io credo che di base gli manchi l'empatia, la capacità di immedesimarsi in un'altra persona.
Un misto di idiozia, egocentrismo nel pensare che le 'sfortune' siano sempre le più importanti e mancanza di empatia per chi quelle tragedie le ha vissute per davvero


----------



## Skorpio (2 Novembre 2021)

Io credo che una parte di questi .. ok, se c'è da far casino e lagnarsi sono in prima fila a prescindere

Ma una sostanziosa parte si sente davvero cosi...


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> saltuariamente esce qualche movimento anzi, meglio dire, banda di scemi che manifesta parafrasando la deportazione o l'olocausto.
> Quando capita, non riesco nemmeno ad applicarmi per capirne il motivo della protesta.
> Passa in secondo piano.
> 
> ...


È un problema di ignoranza storica. Pensare ai campi di concentramento come una parentesi bruttissima è una stronzata. Situazioni similari ce ne sono sempre state fino alla seconda guerra mondiale e in scala ridotta ce ne sono ancora.
Che la vita umana abbia valore a prescindere è una conquista della civiltà moderna.


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo che una parte di questi .. ok, se c'è da far casino e lagnarsi sono in prima fila a prescindere
> 
> Ma una sostanziosa parte si sente davvero cosi...


va detto anche che creare un sistema in cui se le cose vanno male, le autorità hanno già un colpevole su cui scaricare la responsabilità di tutto, non aiuta a rasserenare gli animi


----------



## Ulisse (2 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> È un problema di ignoranza storica. Pensare ai campi di concentramento come una parentesi bruttissima è una stronzata. Situazioni similari ce ne sono sempre state fino alla seconda guerra mondiale e in scala ridotta ce ne sono ancora.
> Che la vita umana abbia valore a prescindere è una conquista della civiltà moderna.


io non la vedo per niente una stronzata.
chi ti ha detto che la considero una parentesi isolata?
certo che non è stato e non è sfortunatamente un caso isolato.

Ma ciò non toglie che fare un parallelismo fra queste cose ed una qualsiasi protesta fatta con la pancia piena e l'eskimo griffato è di pessimo gusto.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io non la vedo per niente una stronzata.
> chi ti ha detto che la considero una parentesi isolata?
> certo che non è stato e non è sfortunatamente un caso isolato.
> 
> Ma ciò non toglie che fare un parallelismo fra queste cose ed una qualsiasi protesta fatta con la pancia piena e l'eskimo griffato è di pessimo gusto.


 così com'è di pessimo gusto ululare al ritorno dei fascisti ogni qualvolta si cerca di raccattare i voti dell'elettorato di sinistra.
É il linguaggio della comunicazione. Che ci piaccia o no la moderazione non paga.


----------



## feather (2 Novembre 2021)

Ecco un altro esempio di comunicazione efficace allora


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Novembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco un altro esempio di comunicazione efficace allora
> 
> View attachment 9675


 Dipende sempre che il target. La comunicazione non è mai giusta o sbagliata semplicemente o è in target o è fuori target. Se la Devo lanciare su Facebook va più che bene


----------



## Ulisse (2 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> così com'è di pessimo gusto ululare al ritorno dei fascisti ogni qualvolta si cerca di raccattare i voti dell'elettorato di sinistra.
> É il linguaggio della comunicazione. Che ci piaccia o no la moderazione non paga.


io condanno qualsiasi tipo di strumentalizzazione a prescindere dal lato da cui provenga.
La moderazione non paga perchè la forma con cui si espone fa spesso più presa dei contenuti stessi.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Novembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Non capisco bene neanche io cosa li porti a fare sceneggiate di così cattivo gusto. Io credo che di base gli manchi l'empatia, la capacità di immedesimarsi in un'altra persona.
> Un misto di idiozia, egocentrismo nel pensare che le 'sfortune' siano sempre le più importanti e mancanza di empatia per chi quelle tragedie le ha vissute per davvero


Più che altro non hanno la minima idea di cosa sia una dittatura.


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Più che altro non hanno la minima idea di cosa sia una dittatura.


dici che un semestre in Cina senza paracadute possa servire?   in ogni caso, le dittature possono essere anche soft


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Novembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> dici che un semestre in Cina senza paracadute possa servire?   in ogni caso, le dittature possono essere anche soft


Io ci sono stato un semestre in Cina, proprio a Wuhan. Va detto che ero in una bolla, nel senso che ero lì come espatriato e quindi coccolato dalla mia azienda. Tuttavia ho chiaramente percepito tra i miei colleghi indigeni un naturale senso del dovere misto al timore di sbagliare qualcosa. Per i miei colleghi del posto, obbedire in silenzio è la normalità. Altro che manifestazioni col pigiama a righe.


----------



## abebis (2 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai colto esattamente uno dei punti centrali di quello che volevo comunicare. Grazie!


Il punto della coerenza con le proprie scelte era chiaro e limpido, per quanto si potrebbe anche discutere sul concetto di "scelta".

A parte questo punto, però, io non vedo molta pertinenza con la scelta della tua amica e questo su più fronti.

In primo luogo, sul punto del costo economico sociale: io non sono d'accordo sullo scaricare sulla persona le spese sanitarie di chi ha un comportamento "a rischio" e questo per vari motivi. Innanzi tutto, chi definisce "cosa è a rischio"? Il discorso è delicato e scivoloso, anche per lo stesso fumo: è davvero una scelta o è una dipendenza irresolubile iniziata quando uno non ne aveva piena consapevolezza? E l'obesità? E l'anoressia? Insomma, se ci mettiamo a fare dei distinguo, si scivola velocemente. Inoltre, ritengo anche accettabile caricarsi collettivamente di un costo per lasciare del libero arbitrio: voglio essere anch'io libero di fare qualche cazzata pur mantenendo una piccola rete di protezione.
In questo caso (covid) però non si tratta di caricarsi del costo di una persona che va in terapia intensiva. QUESTO È IL PUNTO FONDAMENTALE CHE DEVE ESSERE CHIARO. Le persone che si ammalano di tumore ai polmoni a (con)causa del fumo, si ammalano una qui, una lì. Una ora, una la settimana prossima. Non mandano in crisi il sistema sanitario. Nel caso del covid il problema è la CONTEMPORANEITÀ dell'ammalarsi di migliaia di persone, se non ci sono altri interventi, che satura la ricettività ospedaliera. 
E nel momento in cui il sistema non riceve più, di fatto NON C'È PIÙ!
Riuscite a immaginare come sarebbe la nostra società SENZA ospedali? Ti ammali, di qualunque cosa (covid) incluso, e resti lì ad aspettare che ti passi. Come se fossimo nel 2000 a.C.  Sarebbe una vera e propria ecatombe. E questo senza neanche considerare che tra i molti morti ci sarebbe in gran parte il personale sanitario, che non sono certo tutti ventenni, il che renderebbe poi il ritorno al normale, finita la selezione darwiniana, moooolto lento. 
Deve essere chiaro che questo è il vero e unico problema che ha spinto tutti i governanti del mondo ad istituire misure draconiane, perché l'idea che lo fanno "perché ci vogliono controllare" (come? perché? a quale prezzo per la loro immagine e il potere che vorrebbero avere?) è un'idea francamente così ridicola che stupisce che qualcuno l'abbia.
Perché se non fosse per questo problema, se il covid colpisse una persona e non ci fosse modo di intervenire e quindi non si andasse a gravare sugli ospedali... beh... per i nostri governanti il covid SAREBBE UNA BENEDIZIONE. Ci pensate: muoiono quasi esclusivamente vecchi o malati, e quasi sicuramente tutti i vecchi E malati! A fronte di qualche "danno collaterale" (cioè, qualche giovane che ci resta secco, ma probabilmente con qualche patologia pregressa), i governanti si libererebbero con un colpo di bacchetta magica di tutte le persone CHE SONO UN GROSSO COSTO per la società! Ma ci pensate? Praticamente risanare i bilanci e liberare risorse da spendere senza muovere un dito! Da baciarsi i gomiti....
Questo è stato il primo pensiero di quel buffone di BoJo: "herd immunity" e "let the bodies pile high"... salvo doversi ricredere due volte quando ha visto come si metteva la situazione...

In secondo luogo, regge poco anche il paragone con il fumo passivo: se già il fumo attivo non è automatico che apporti un danno e se lo porta è molto in là negli anni, il fumo passivo, ai livelli in cui è adesso, è del tutto innocuo. Te lo dice uno che non ha mai fumato una sigaretta e al quale il fumo degli altri dà un fastidio viscerale (_un fumatore non può avere un'idea di quanto il proprio fumo sia fastidioso per un non fumatore!)_ Con tutto il fastidio che mi reca, non ho mai detto niente a nessuno che mi fuma vicino all'aperto (certo, un'occhiatina di compassione, se non disprezzo, ci sta...   ). Per il covid è diverso: non esiste il covid attivo e quello passivo, meno pericoloso se non innocuo, a meno che non vogliamo considerare i vaccinati: è vero che i vaccinati hanno una maggiore protezione ma non sono protetti totalmente, quindi meglio non mettere alla prova l'efficacia del vaccino

E bada bene: la colpa non è del vaccino, di questo vaccino, che è " 'na sòla"...  È proprio il principio dei vaccini: i vaccini non ti rendono un superuomo immune a quel virus. I vaccini ti permettono di rispondere meglio al vaccino: tu il virus te lo prendi, magari sei anche un po' infettivo per qualche tempo, però:
a) sei infettivo per meno tempo
b) la maggior parte delle persone non si ammala
c) chi si ammala quasi sempre si ammala in modo meno grave
Certo, qualcuno che comunque si ammala in modo grave resta, ma sono casi rari. 
Questo È il meccanismo che toglie trasmissibilità al virus e, alla fine, lo porta ad estinguersi.

Però RICHIEDE CHE TUTTI SIANO VACCINATI.

E qui veniamo alla tua amica total novax.

Se negli anni cinquanta-sessanta questa (chiamiamola così) "ideologia" avesse preso piede, se la gente avesse fatto le barricate per non farsi inoculare il vaccino del vaiolo, beh... a quest'ora il vaiolo sarebbe ancora vivo e vegeto tra noi, mentre invece è stato debellato a livello mondiale. 

Il vaiolo non esiste più. GRAZIE AI VACCINI! 

E nota bene: anche per il vaiolo l'efficacia del vaccino non era il 100% ma circa del 95%.

Per contro, la poliomielite è ancora tra noi perché ancora esistono nel mondo sacche di popolazioni che non si vogliono vaccinare. In Europa non conosciamo più la poliomielite grazie alla vaccinazione che abbiamo avuto negli anni passati. Ma se smettessimo di vaccinarci (perché ancora si fa il vaccino per la polio ed è obbligatorio, mi pare) e venisse fuori un focolaio di polio... beh... sarebbero cazzi amari amari amari...

La tua amica total novax immagino che non abbia fatto fare ai figli neanche il vaccino per la polio: la tua amica SI PUÒ PERMETTERE QUESTO LUSSO SOLO PERCHÉ TUTTI GLI ALTRI IN EUROPA L'HANNO FATTO.  

Stessa cosa per il covid. Dato che la grande maggioranza delle persone ha fatto il vaccino, il modo in cui circola il vaccino in questo autunno è molto diverso dal modo in cui circolava nell'autunno scorso. Basta andare a prendere le tabelle del periodo luglio-ottobre nei due anni è il confronto è inequivocabile, anche senza fare la tara tra malati vaccinati e malati non vaccinati: se si facesse la tara, il confronto sarebbe proprio schiacciante.

Chi nega questa evidenza o non è in grado di leggere dei dati, per ignoranza scientifica, oppure è in malafede. O ancora è scemo.

Un atteggiamento come quello della tua amica io lo considero semplicemente criminale E scientificamente stupido.

È criminale perché l'enjeux non è solo la libertà di scelta individuale ma va ad impattare sul mantenimento in attività del virus: in questo il paragone con il fumo è proprio completamente sballato, perché il prendersi il virus e il ritrasmetterlo non sono scelte individuali né hanno la stessa velocità di propagazione.

È scientificamente stupido perché mette in questione il concetto stesso di vaccinazione, che è una delle scoperte dell'umanità più incredibili ed efficaci, che ha permesso un progresso dei progressi nella PREVENZIONE delle malattie di proporzioni insperate.

E veniamo all'ultimo punto che tocchi: la prevenzione.

Ti indigni, molto giustamente, per la diminuzione delle risorse destinate alla prevenzione.

Ora, lasciamo perdere che il concetto stesso di prevenzione è estraneo al darwinismo sociale di una società capitalistica, perché sono soldi spesi dei quali non si vedrà mai l'utile, per definizione stessa di prevenzione, se è efficace... 

Dicevo, lasciamo perdere questo particolare più "di principio". Se ti indigna tanto la mancanza di prevenzione, come fa a non indignarti l'opposizione stessa alla prevenzione che è l'ideologia novax (e non mi riferisco solo al covid, a tutti, come la tua amica), considerato che il concetto di vaccinazione È il concetto di prevenzione per antonomasia, nonché uno dei metodi di prevenzione più efficaci sperimentati nella storia dell'umanità?

Io sono veramente senza parole dalla piega che ha preso questa vicenda nell'ultimo anno e mi rendo conto che sono bastati venti anni di Facebook per annullare secoli di ricerca medica scientifica.

La premonizione di Idiocracy si è già avverata. 

Camacho è già tra noi!


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> E poi abbiamo anche questi
> View attachment 9674


 Che vergogna


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io condanno qualsiasi tipo di strumentalizzazione a prescindere dal lato da cui provenga.
> La moderazione non paga perchè la forma con cui si espone fa spesso più presa dei contenuti stessi.


Embé? Farsi capire è onere di chi lancia un messaggio. Se nella comunicazione sbagli la forma, hai voglia a dire che i contenuti erano chissà cosa.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Che vergogna


Signò, non me ne parli


----------



## ipazia (2 Novembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono piuttosto d'accordo, ma vorrei far notare una cosa:
> La democrazia non è un numero "naturale intero" per cui c'è o non c'è. E' una frazione progressiva, che dipende da una miriadi di fattori.
> E' un valore comunque diverso da paese a paese, confrontabile. E non vi è dubbio che in alcuni paesi sia più alto che non in altri.
> Tuttavia non va misurata solo sulla base dei diritti che ogni individuo pensa di avere.
> ...


Sì, sono d'accordo.

Aggiungo riflessioni.
La democrazia, andando alla etimologia, significa "governo del popolo".
Questo dovrebbe significare una analisi della capacità decisionale del popolo. Che è strettamente correlata alle competenze, in diversi ambiti e livelli, che servirebbero al popolo per esercitare il governo, avendo ben presente che è governo di una collettività (quindi per certi aspetti è padronanza dell'idea di collettività) e non di un individuo (sè).

Non casualmente la nostra democrazia è stata accompagnata fin dagli esordi dal tentativo di una scuola che rendesse effettivamente il popolo capace di esercitare quel diritto, che è un dovere, prima di tutto formativo.

Personalmente non vedo diritti e doveri come "scambio", prezzo.
Un diritto è un qualcosa che necessariamente corrisponde al dovere come minimo di tutela di quel diritto, a partire dalla non profittazione del diritto per sè (personalmente credo che questa sia la più grande delle utopie, che l'uomo non sia la scimmia limitata, egoista, violenta e crudele che è).

In questi anni di tentata democrazia, intesa come governo del popolo sia ben chiaro, non come forma di governo, la scuola è stata devastata.
E lo sarà sempre di più negli anni a venire.

Un paese, che si vuol definire democratico, che lascia devastare la scuola (ossia il *luogo deputato alla formazione del cittadino del futuro*) nell'indifferenza più totale è semplicemente incommentabile. Tutto sommato non sta andando malissimo, visti i presupposti di questo paese.

E' facile discendere da qui al bisogno di un linus come mezzo comunicativo efficace per spiegare una pandemia, piuttosto che gli slogan di proiezioni illusorie in un futuro inesistente, opinioni un tanto al kg presentate allo stesso livello di proposizioni competenti (che non significa esenti da errori) e praticamente tutto quello che si è visto in questi ultimi due anni.

E, lo ribadisco, non è una novità, era lì ben collocato ed evidente pure prima, il covid ha solo il merito di aver svelato qualcosina.

Non ho mai creduto, da che ho una testa suppergiù funzionante, di vivere in una democrazia.
Ho preso decisioni, fin da ragazzina, che mi han portata fra chi non potere economico, fra chi non ha voce, fra chi viene usato dalla maggioranza per aggiustarsi l'abito bello della festa. Pr fare i fiocchetti. Per raccontarsi le stronzate dell'arcobaleno e del mulino bianco (usandole pure come giustificazione per opprimere e vessare l'altro).

E ci sono andata da privilegiata. Quindi solo potendo empatizzare, ma senza capire davvero.

Ringrazio, @spleen, perchè in questo periodo più che mai, sono profondamente grata a chi mi ha mostrato che il mondo non era quello che vuol vendere la televisione (che peraltro, per mia fortuna, ho guardato pochissimo). 
A chi mi ha portata a spasso nel suo dolore, a chi ha avuto la pazienza di tollerare i miei idealismi e le mie utopie, a chi mi ha sorriso mentre mi opponevo con tutte le mie forza ad una situazione di fatto...a chi, fra loro, mi ha accolta nello svelamento e nel disincanto.

E la cosa fondamentale che ho imparato è esattamente la gratitudine. Per i miei privilegi.
Che sono un qualcosa che deriva solo dal culo che ho avuto nel nascere dove sono nata, nel vivere dove sono vissuta, nel poter pontificare, studiare soprattutto.

La democrazia non esiste nella ignoranza.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Personalmente non vedo diritti e doveri come "scambio", prezzo.


 abbastanza d'accordo su tutto il resto, su quello che ho citato non sono minimamente d'accordo. I diritti hanno un costo e nemmeno piccolo.


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, sono d'accordo.
> 
> Aggiungo riflessioni.
> La democrazia, andando alla etimologia, significa "governo del popolo".
> ...


la democrazia non esiste.   punto.


----------



## Vera (2 Novembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> la democrazia non esiste.   punto.


E non esistono più le mezze stagioni.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Novembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> va detto anche che creare un sistema in cui se le cose vanno male, le autorità hanno già un colpevole su cui scaricare la responsabilità di tutto, non aiuta a rasserenare gli animi


Rasserenare gli animi di chi si veste da ebreo deportato solo perché ha il privilegio di accedere alle migliori armi in circolazione per contrastare la pandemia?

Io non credo sia possibile rasserenare queste persone, ma in linea generale non tanto per il covid

A averli a giro per casa degli omini e delle donnine così, è una tragedia e una croce per chi ce li ha, ma oggettivamente, quindi anche togliendo il covid.


----------



## Foglia (2 Novembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Rasserenare gli animi di chi si veste da ebreo deportato solo perché ha il privilegio di accedere alle migliori armi in circolazione per contrastare la pandemia?
> 
> Io non credo sia possibile rasserenare queste persone, ma in linea generale non tanto per il covid
> 
> A averli a giro per casa degli omini e delle donnine così, è una tragedia e una croce per chi ce li ha, ma oggettivamente, quindi anche togliendo il covid.


Io mi domando perché, tra tutti coloro che manifestano dubbi, più che legittimi, su un vaccino non adeguatamente sperimentato, vengano presi a MODELLO (a modello!) coloro che sicuramente lo comunicano in un modo sbagliato. Ce ne sono da ambo le posizioni, eh? 
Che la sciura che beccai al mare, intenta a stendere asciugamani intorno a lei in spiaggia per non far avvicinare nessuno, non mi sembra molto meglio, da avercela in casa


----------



## Skorpio (2 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io mi domando perché, tra tutti coloro che manifestano dubbi, più che legittimi, su un vaccino non adeguatamente sperimentato, vengano presi a MODELLO (a modello!) coloro che sicuramente lo comunicano in un modo sbagliato. Ce ne sono da ambo le posizioni, eh?
> Che la sciura che beccai al mare, intenta a stendere asciugamani intorno a lei in spiaggia per non far avvicinare nessuno, non mi sembra molto meglio, da avercela in casa


Non li ho presi a modello, e so bene che non sono tutti uguali

Il maestro di musica di mio figlio non è vaccinato,  io lo chiamo "Folagra" e lui mi risponde "vai in culo"

Uno dei maestri di scacchi di mio figlio non è vaccinato, perché  "lui sta bene" e quando lo vedo gli chiedo se sta sempre così bene e lui ride

Non è un problema, e come ho già scritto io lo leverei il green pass obbligatorio 

Ma a chi entrasse al pronto soccorso liberamente non vaccinato e fosse positivo al covid , io lo tratterei come se entrasse al ristorante 

"Cosa possiamo servirle signore "?

Assumersi la responsabilità vuol dire anche sapere che fare se si pesta la merda dopo essere andati a destra, quando la scienza ti dice che la via migliore è a sinistra 

Sei d'accordo con me?


----------



## Foglia (2 Novembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non li ho presi a modello, e so bene che non sono tutti uguali
> 
> Il maestro di musica di mio figlio non è vaccinato,  io lo chiamo "Folagra" e lui mi risponde "vai in culo"
> 
> ...



Fino ad un certo punto. Quando lo dissi io a proposito delle categorie a rischio, mi facesti notare che una simile "piega" giammai potrebbe essere presa nei confronti di chi non fosse vaccinato. E io parlavo di CATEGORIE A RISCHIO. Ottantenni, immunodepressi, che avrebbero dovuto, d'altro canto, essere seguiti anche da un adeguato sistema assistenziale. Gente che non doveva andare al lavoro per campare, che ben avrebbe potuto essere messa in smart working, e naturalmente assistita in maniera adeguata. Ora invece nei confronti dei non vaccinati (che magari hanno qualche ragione in più per non vaccinarsi: come ad esempio che tra 40enni non ne muore certo uno su cinque per covid, mentre degli effetti collaterali ancora molto poco si sa   ) pensi che potrebbero pure andare a ramengo, poiché appunto dissidenti rispetto a una cura sperimentale. Ti rispondo che non lo so . Ribadisco invece che mi sarei assunta il rischio di non essere vaccinata, ovviamente avendo la libertà che non mi limitassero in tutto. Ivi compreso quello di non trovare posto in ospedale, perché già pieno. Sulla mancanza di cure per "scelta sbagliata", a mò di punizione, francamente, ne discutemmo già, concludendo (lo facesti notare tu) come una simile ipotesi fosse impossibile da attuarsi. Francamente, impossibile era (e te ne dò ragione), e impossibile anche resta. Trovo ancora più ragionevole pensare che - se qualcosa va sperimentato - i benefici pendano maggiormente dalla parte di chi, senza quella sperimentazione, ne avrebbe anche più rischio. Come sperimentare un farmaco su un malato di cancro che altrimenti non avrebbe molte speranze, e sperimentare lo stesso farmaco su un soggetto sano. A me ladisparità risulta più che evidente, prendo atto che non per tutti sia così 

So bene che non li avevi presi "a modello" tu, comunque. Però.... come dire.... lo "spunto" per la discussione, e per arrivare a dichiarare l'irragionevolezza di una scelta, parte sempre, da quelli che sono modelli sbagliati. Se dovessi pensare alla sciura del mare quale prototipo dei vaccinati, arriverei a pensare (ora) anche molto male di me....


----------



## Skorpio (2 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fino ad un certo punto. Quando lo dissi io a proposito delle categorie a rischio, mi facesti notare che una simile "piega" giammai potrebbe essere presa nei confronti di chi non fosse vaccinato. E io parlavo di CATEGORIE A RISCHIO. Ottantenni, immunodepressi, che avrebbero dovuto, d'altro canto, essere seguiti anche da un adeguato sistema assistenziale. Gente che non doveva andare al lavoro per campare, che ben avrebbe potuto essere messa in smart working, e naturalmente assistita in maniera adeguata. Ora invece nei confronti dei non vaccinati (che magari hanno qualche ragione in più per non vaccinarsi: come ad esempio che tra 40enni non ne muore certo uno su cinque per covid, mentre degli effetti collaterali ancora molto poco si sa   ) pensi che potrebbero pure andare a ramengo, poiché appunto dissidenti rispetto a una cura sperimentale. Ti rispondo che non lo so . Ribadisco invece che mi sarei assunta il rischio di non essere vaccinata, ovviamente avendo la libertà che non mi limitassero in tutto. Ivi compreso quello di non trovare posto in ospedale, perché già pieno. Sulla mancanza di cure per "scelta sbagliata", a mò di punizione, francamente, ne discutemmo già, concludendo (lo facesti notare tu) come una simile ipotesi fosse impossibile da attuarsi. Francamente, impossibile era (e te ne dò ragione), e impossibile anche resta. Trovo ancora più ragionevole pensare che - se qualcosa va sperimentato - i benefici pendano maggiormente dalla parte di chi, senza quella sperimentazione, ne avrebbe anche più rischio. Come sperimentare un farmaco su un malato di cancro che altrimenti non avrebbe molte speranze, e sperimentare lo stesso farmaco su un soggetto sano. A me ladisparità risulta più che evidente, prendo atto che non per tutti sia così
> 
> So bene che non li avevi presi "a modello" tu, comunque. Però.... come dire.... lo "spunto" per la discussione, e per arrivare a dichiarare l'irragionevolezza di una scelta, parte sempre, da quelli che sono modelli sbagliati. Se dovessi pensare alla sciura del mare quale prototipo dei vaccinati, arriverei a pensare (ora) anche molto male di me....


Non c'è nessuna punizione,  se io mi sento così scienziato da rifiutare un vaccino, allo stesso tempo devo essere scienziato quando mi presento al pronto soccorso

Oppure prima sono scienziato competente più di chi ha studiato per anni, e poi quando mi  beccassi la.malattia da covid divento un virgulto innocente e indifeso..?

O l'una o l'altra

Non c'è punizione,  anzi c'è promozione

Decidi su te stesso dall'inizio alla fine.

Per qual motivo prima "io decido da me su di me" e dopo quando mi ammalo "fate voi perché io non ci capisco un cazzo"?

No no.. che fate voi.. fai tu che sei bravo.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Novembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> E non esistono più le mezze stagioni.


E rosso di sera bel tempo si spera.


----------



## ipazia (2 Novembre 2021)

void ha detto:


> Ciao @ipazia.
> 
> 
> Prendendo spunto da te penso di aver scelto la mia cornice e a prescindere dal mio pensiero e dalla mia complicata situazione sanitaria, rispetto e rispetterò le regole imposte dalla comunità (anche quelle imposte con il "ricatto democratico") assumendomi la responsabilità delle mie scelte, ma sinceramente ne ho proprio i coglioni pieni di sentirmi vomitare addosso (non parlo di te non mi fraintendere) le verità assolute di "dotti medici e sapienti" ogni volta che affronto l'argomento nei forum, con i colleghi, con gli amici.
> Grazie per avermi risposto e per gli spunti di riflessione che mi hai dato.


ciao a te  

ti uso per vagabondare un po' nei pensieri!

Tutto si può.
Rimanendo nell'ambito dell'esempio del fumo, certo che posso fumare nelle pause, in un luogo idealmente adibito al farlo (dico idealmente perchè la legge è stata disattesa a questo riguardo).
Ma fumare nelle pause non corrisponde comunque alla mia esigenza.
Che è fumare esattamente MENTRE lavoro. Mentre penso.

Citavo il fumo solo per evidenziare che le mie istanze individuali, non saranno mai soddisfatte da una norma generalista - per necessità di norma - .
L'individuo non è la cifra della collettività. L'individuo partecipa alla collettività, e porta il suo contributo.
Ma la collettività non risponderà mai in modo totale alle sue istanze di individuo.

E' utopico anche solo pensarlo.

La collettività prende semplicemente una media, necessariamente incompleta e prova in un qualche modo, attraverso gli organi preposti, a farne una linea che possa accontentare non solo i più, ma anche le esigenze di contesto e ad ampio raggio in cui quei più sono inseriti. (e di cui spesso non hanno neppure la minima percezione).

Io non so cosa sia passato in televisione @void, da almeno gli ultimi 20 anni. Men che meno l'ho guardata in questo ultimo periodo.
Non ho la televisione, per scelta.
Guardo le pubblicità, perchè mi sembrano ben rappresentative della letture dei bisogni e della situazione sociale, quindi le uso per allargare la mia visione.
Non la ritenevo - la tv - affidabile allora e ora men che meno.
Men che meno sono mai riuscita a considerarla come un mezzo adatto a portare diverse posizioni che non fossero gossip e pettegolezzo superficiale.
L'ho sempre vista portare messaggi a senso unico. Anche quando sembrava che non fosse così, l'allineamento ad un pensiero maggioritario mi è sempre stato evidente.

Ricordo lo spot di una trentina di anni fa sull'aids, un accumulo di stronzate antiscientifiche e terroristiche da far vomitare.
Una summa di moralismo, giudizio sociale, emarginazione e ignoranza.
E ricordo molto bene come il messaggio fosse a senso assolutamente unico e finalizzato a tranquillizzare una società che non solo non voleva vedere, ma voleva esser rassicurata sul fatto che non sarebbe stata coinvolta.

Non sono stati contati i contagi di allora passati sulle cazzate del fatto che l'hiv se la prendessero solo gli omosessuali e i tossici (i cattivono per antonomasia in quel periodo storico). Sarebbe carino provare a farlo!

La storia della televisione è costellata da messaggi a senso unico finalizzati a tacitare le voci discordanti.
Non sarebbe televisione altrimenti.

Non penso che la televisione sia il mezzo comunicativo adeguato per fare informazione, men che meno per formare dei pensieri coerenti.
E' un salotto, preconfezionato e patinato, con tutta una serie di limiti, che necessariamente non possono permettersi di essere superati.
La televisione risponde ad interessi economici, come agli interessi economici risponde la informazione.
E' un salotto preconfezionato e patinato di cui la maggioranza manco conosce i meccanismi che la rendono tale.
E farsa. E' teatro.

Le competenze ce le si forma studiando.
E studiare non è un muoversi passivo ed inerziale.
E' fatica. E' discussione delle proprie convinzioni e delle proprie certezze.

Ossia l'esatto opposto di quel che è la televisione. 

Non sono una esperta, ma una cosa ho capito: quel che vien passato come informazione non è informazione.
E' un prodotto che è in quel momento economicamente conveniente esporre.
(fra l'altro, quando leggo i giornali online, resto schifata dalla grammatica, dalla sintassi e dalla struttura dei periodi...sempre più adatti a bamibni di terza elementare che ad adulti con tanto di tempo necessario per la lettura...che sia mai, come diceva mia nonna, non leggere troppo che poi diventi cieca). 

Quindi, e qui sono dura e antipatica, se la gente per informarsi ha la necessità della traduzione della televisione (che è sottoposta a limitazioni anche ben più ampie di quelle che ho citato) quella stessa gente è bene che venga semplicemente guidata nelle sue decisioni perchè non ha le competenze necessarie ad operare una scelta che ricarda anche su chi li circonda.
Tanto che non è neppure in grado di riconoscere la differenza che corre fra una opinione personale e una opinione strutturata su conoscenze condivise (sorvoliamo sulla conoscenza del concetto di revisione).
Ed attribuisce ad entrambe lo stesso valore formativo e in-formativo. (facebook sta in piedi esattamente su questo, fra l'altro).

Per quel che riguarda i medici...sono ancora più dura e antipatica.
Come a mio avviso i medici obiettori dovrebbero essere licenziati immediatamente dal pubblico, senza neanche perder tempo a pensarci e trovo ipocrita e bigotto il non averlo ancora fatto, allo stesso modo se sei medico pubblico - e quindi pubblico ufficiale - o rispondi a quel che rappresenti e le scelte fatte da quel che rappresenti oppure ti fai carico delle tue posizioni e te ne vai, dove il vincolo della rappresentanza di un organo istituzionale non c'è.

Questo paese è costruito sulla tolleranza delle zone grigie, delle deroghe, dei condoni.

In questa situazione semplicemente sono state ridotte le zone grigie.
E la posizione non è andata in deroga come si è abituati a fare.

Quindi, per rispondere, non penso che sia una democrazia in costruzione questa.
E' una democrazia che è così da che esiste.

E, retoricamente, mi stupisce che ce ne si renda conto soltanto ora.

Capisco che gli ultimi 30 ani in cui si è raccontato, nell'illusione politically correct, che tutti possono tutto, sia disorientante.
E non metto in dubbio che chi vede la caduta della democrazia ora, sia assolutamente sincero nella sua visione.

Sui sindacati sorvolo molto volentieri...davvero.
Credo abbiano perso la loro funzione da un sacco di tempo. E credo che abbiano diseducato intere generazioni di lavoratori.
Che siano supini al potere, a partire da quello economico, e credo che si muovano solo secondo logiche partitiche e di consenso superficiale.

Penso che 20 anni fa siano stati zitti quando avrebbero dovuto parlare. Altro che scendere in piazza.
Le cose che sono successe 20 anni fa...sono stata l'ultima occasione - persa - per non trovarsi nella situazione politica, economica, formativa, sociale in cui siamo ora. Forse. Ma probabilmente era inevitabile visto il contesto.

Continuando in modo disordinato.
La minoranza può esprimere il suo dissenso. Non mi pare ci siano limitazioni se non quelle di qualunque manifestazione di dissenso.
Personalmente sono stata a certe manifestazioni, minori, in cui davvero il dissenso è stato represso a bastonate e in cui sono stati messi dentro ragazzini idealisti seguendo il principio colpiscine uno per educarne 100. Ovviamente nel silenzio più totale.
In queste manifestazioni, di adesso intendo, non ho visto nulla di ciò che ho visto in passato direttamente e in presenza.

Anzi, vedo esprimere dissenso fino ad arrivare a concepire una schifezza, vergognosa, come quella di novara. (che è solo l'ultima rappresentazione di quel tipo, non la prima).
Può addirittura ribadirne con fierezza l'adeguatezza, manipolando concetti e evidenze. Usando fra l'altro esattamente i mezzi ufficiali di informazione. 

Certo che se l'espressione del dissenso viene legata all'accettazione delle istanze...allora c'è un problema di comprensione.
Tu esprimi il tuo dissenso. Ma la decisione presa è presa.

Se no finisce come la mamma che dice "no, il gelato non lo compro" e siccome il bambino si mette a fare casino alla fine molla.
Che è poi quel che in effetti si è stati abituati a vedere in questi ultimi decenni.
E che è poi quel che si vede in termini di stili educativi diffusi.

Poveretto...ma lui vuole solo il gelato...che sarà mai il gelato!

Ci sta l'egoismo, certo che sei egoista. Come lo siamo tutti. Io sono serenamente egoista. Non ci vedo null'altro se non il riconoscimento della propria natura.
compresi quelli che si definiscono altruisti ed in realtà stanno solo rispondendo a bisogni individuali incanalandoli in un qualcosa di funzionale anzichè in qualcosa di disfunzionale.
che mi ha sempre fatto ridere...definire altruismo la semplice funzionalità sociale. E costruirci sopra pure tutta la ode che ci si è costruita sopra negli decenni.

Quel che però sostengo è che forse, provare a ragionare intorno al fatto che quando le cose ci toccano direttamente hanno un impatto ben più potente di quando toccano qualcun altro - da cui magari ci si vuole anche distanziare nel giudizio - è una variabile da considerare quando si sta dando una lettura più ampia delle proprie percezioni.
E trasformare l'impatto personale in impatto politico e sociale ci sta anche, ma sapendolo magari.

SE anche solo provo a paragonare l'impatto di un green pass in termini discriminatori all'impatto che ha avuto l'hiv, quando ancora non c'era tutela delle informazioni riguardo lo stato di salute del lavoratore...mi vien veramente da ridere. Seriamente.

Grazie a te per il confronto.
Mi piace poter metter sul tavolo prospettive diverse e metterci dentro le dita, senza che questo venga interpretato come una forma di aggressione.


----------



## Foglia (2 Novembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Non c'è nessuna punizione,  se io mi sento così scienziato da rifiutare un vaccino, allo stesso tempo devo essere scienziato quando mi presento al pronto soccorso
> 
> Oppure prima sono scienziato competente più di chi ha studiato per anni, e poi quando mi  beccassi la.malattia da covid divento un virgulto innocente e indifeso..?*
> 
> ...


Eh, ma lo vedi (nel grassetto) l'equivoco di fondo? 
Io credo che nessuno di noi sia scienziato. Semplicemente che si sia soggetti in grado di scegliere cosa sia meglio per sé.

Ivi compreso il fatto di ammalarsi e non riuscire a curarsi perché si trovano gli ospedali stracolmi, eh  Perché è questa la grande "magagna" 

Il resto, non so che dire: è ciò che diceva @ipazia a proposito della colpevolizzazione dei fumatori. Ti ammali di cancro? Cazzi tuoi, e non dire che io (Stato) non ti ho informato sui rischi! Stessa roba identica 

Nell'un caso ti vendo le sigarette. Nell'altro caso, ti lascio libero di scegliere. Solo a parole, però. Sicché oramai - categorie a rischio oppure no - siamo tutti vaccinati. Che dire? Verso quel 10% di gente che magari non è riuscita a superare la paura, e che non necessariamente si ritiene uno "scienziato", avanti con la caccia alle streghe. Colpevoli di non fidarsi di quello che nemmeno i medici garantiscono essere esente sda rischi. Di farmaci di cui ogni giorno vengono aggiornati i bugiardini (perché questi sono i fatti). Che ti devo dire: se non dei medici, fidiamoci dei politici che ci hanno IMPOSTO una scelta (che loro sì hanno dimostrato molte volte di essere degni della più ampia fiducia.) , o per lo meno la hanno imposta a una buona percentuale di chi si è vaccinato. A furia di limitazioni. Che sul resto, proprio perché non sono scienziata, io certezze non ne ho, né da una parte, né dall'altra. Nè di certezze me ne hanno sapute fornire (e fosse il contrario, sarei ancor più preoccupata).


----------



## ipazia (2 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh, ma lo vedi (nel grassetto) l'equivoco di fondo?
> Io credo che nessuno di noi sia scienziato. Semplicemente che si sia soggetti in grado di scegliere cosa sia meglio per sé.
> 
> Ivi compreso il fatto di ammalarsi e non riuscire a curarsi perché si trovano gli ospedali stracolmi, eh  Perché è questa la grande "magagna"
> ...


Io non ho assolutamente parlando di colpa.   

Anzi.
Ho proprio precisato "non è colpa".
Specificando che la colpa è inerzia e deroga.

Ho parlato invece di responsabilità dell'assunzione delle proprie scelte. Con le conseguenze annesse.
Comprese quelle in termini di giudizio sociale.

*Sono due piano opposti e inconciliabili quelli della colpa e della responsabilità. *

Come non ho detto che se ti ammali di cancro sono cazzi tuoi.
Qui si viene curati e pure gratuitamente e a carico della collettività.
Ribadendo che anche questo - il carico - è nel novero delle responsabilità dell'individuo.

Ho semmai parlato di sguardo giudicante nei confronti del malato.

E questo non è un problema politico.
E' un problema di perbenismo, buonismo, bigottismo e ipocrisia sociale.


----------



## ipazia (2 Novembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Il punto della coerenza con le proprie scelte era chiaro e limpido, per quanto si potrebbe anche discutere sul concetto di "scelta".
> 
> A parte questo punto, però, io non vedo molta pertinenza con la scelta della tua amica e questo su più fronti.
> 
> ...


Minchia @abebis!! bentornato 

E bentrovato, nella prolissità


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Rasserenare gli animi di chi si veste da ebreo deportato solo perché ha il privilegio di accedere alle migliori armi in circolazione per contrastare la pandemia?
> 
> Io non credo sia possibile rasserenare queste persone, ma in linea generale non tanto per il covid
> 
> A averli a giro per casa degli omini e delle donnine così, è una tragedia e una croce per chi ce li ha, ma oggettivamente, quindi anche togliendo il covid.


non parlo tanto della faccenda di Novara, ma del fatto che sono mesi che si cerca di far passare il messaggio che se le cose vanno male sarà colpa di chi non si è voluto vaccinare e non ad esempio del fatto che la copertura vaccinale di chi ha fatto prima e seconda dose nel primo quadrimestre dell'anno è probabilmente sotto il livello di guardia, quindi buon senso vorrebbe che preso atto che una quota di italiani non si vaccinerà se non a forza, sarebbe meglio provvedere a chi si è vaccinato a suo tempo ed ora è quasi certamente scoperto alle soglie dell'inverno.


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Minchia @abebis!! bentornato
> 
> E bentrovato, nella prolissità


stai diffondendo un virus maligno.   io ti metto in quarantena a Maissana


----------



## ipazia (2 Novembre 2021)

@abebis rispondo qui perchè non ci sarei stata sommando il post tuo e mio 

Condivido le sottolineature che hai fatto, e grazie, che in questo modo hai aggiunto a quel che avevo scritto!

Non era nelle mie intenzioni fare un parallelo fra il fumo e la mia amica.
Non ce lo vedo neppure io.

A partire dalle sottolineature che hai fatto tu, sull'incidenza dell'uno e dell'altro.

La prospettiva, per me, riguardava fondamentalmente, il non vittimizzarsi e il non cercare il nemico fuori. 
Il non addossare le proprie scelte a situazioni contingenti come se fossero le uniche spinte. 

Anche per un certo riguardo a chi si esprime in quel modo verso le spinte esterne, che ritengo sia indice di basso senso di autoefficacia e quindi di autostima.
E forse, il punto centrale dovrebbe esser questo, che è fra l'latro la base per l'autonomia decisionale richiesta in situazioni complesse.

Ma vabbè, andrei OT percorrendo questa strada. 

La mia amica non è criminale, per il semplice motivo che quel che lei fa è permesso per legge.

Io le dico apertamente che secondo me è una parassita sociale (e la questione vaccini è anche l'ultimo punto della lista per cui mi vien spontaneo descriverla in questi termini), ma tutto sommato neppure fra le peggiori che vedo.
Perlomeno non si spaccia per altro. Perlomeno non si racconta la storia della nobiltà per coprire il parassitismo.
Sfrutta semplicemente questo sistema che le permette di muoversi in zone grigie non definite.
Esercitando una libertà che va a gravare necessariamente sugli altri.
Lo afferma lei stessa. E sostiene che se le è permesso, perchè no?
Trovo molto coerente questo modus.

Posso risponderle per onore. (e di questi tempi mi faccio ridere da sola, ormai)
Ma lei mi risponde che è proprio in quella zona grigia che trova il suo onore.
Ed in effetti lei sta parecchio bene nelle zone grigie.

Io ci sto parecchio male, invece. Sono rigida.
Quindi non riesco a usare quegli spazi, mi fa stare male.
Anche in termini di immagine di onorevolezza di me.

Lei non vaccina i figli perchè le è permesso farlo. Per legge.

Concordo su ogni punto tu hai sottolineato.
Basti pensare alle recenti epidemie di morbillo, per dire.

Ma le è non solo concesso, le anche riconosciuto.

Può non far vaccinare il minore evitando di mandarlo all'asilo, può costruirsi una scuola su misura, basta giocattare un pochetto sulle norme dell'homeschooling ed il gioco è fatto, ed anche un certo guadagno e può mandare l'altro a scuola non vaccinato dietro pagamento di una cifra irrisoria.

Vai a vederti due dati sull'aumento dell'home schooling in questi ultimi due anni e a verificare quel che vien richiesto in termini di formazione...tutti insegnanti ormai. Fra un po' pure tutti astronauti...per ora hanno iniziato da attori, vediamo quando si inizieranno a mandare le casalinghe sovrappeso perchè tutti possono tutto e il sovrappeso non può esser discriminatorio!!! (che non sei cicciona/e, no no, sei diversamente magro/a...orsù!)

Questa è la situazione.

Perchè non dovrebbe sfruttarla?

Come ho già scritto, ritengo che sia estremamente ignorante dal punto di vista scientifico, ed è una cosa che pure le dichiaro apertamente, ma lei resta ancorata a quella sorta di fede che confonde con scienza comunque.

E le è permesso farlo. Anzi, mi spingo a dire che questo tipo di formazione scientifica sia pure sostenuto e auspicato. E funzionale alla rete di equilibri globali.

Le è permesso scrivere stronzate immani su fb...e son talmente grandi che anche smentirle diventa inutile.
Fra l'altro fb è stato pensato esattamente per questo tipo di bolle.

che a parte esser molto remunerative e gestibili attraverso l'utilizzo dei data, sono pure funzionali alla credenza diffusa per cui tutti possono tutto.
che tutti sanno a sufficienza per prender qualunque tipo di decisione. E' molto funzionale pure questo.

Di idiocracy ne abbiam parlato in passato, sai che sono piuttosto d'accordo con te...e ti ricordo pure di quando ti avevo scritto checredevo nella natura più che nell'uomo, come...come dire...ente regolatorio


----------



## Skorpio (2 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh, ma lo vedi (nel grassetto) l'equivoco di fondo?
> Io credo che nessuno di noi sia scienziato. Semplicemente che si sia soggetti in grado di scegliere cosa sia meglio per sé.
> 
> Ivi compreso il fatto di ammalarsi e non riuscire a curarsi perché si trovano gli ospedali stracolmi, eh  Perché è questa la grande "magagna"


Ti ho appena scritto che ne conosco di non vaccinati.
Fanno il tampone e amen. Guarda che sono un botto eh? 
Spendono. Amen

Qualcuno prende l'acqua in piazza.
Scelgono il.meglio per se, e se ne prendono le conseguenze 

La guera è guera


----------



## ipazia (2 Novembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai diffondendo un virus maligno.   io ti metto in quarantena a Maissana


----------



## Skorpio (2 Novembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> non parlo tanto della faccenda di Novara, ma del fatto che sono mesi che si cerca di far passare il messaggio che se le cose vanno male sarà colpa di chi non si è voluto vaccinare e non ad esempio del fatto che la copertura vaccinale di chi ha fatto prima e seconda dose nel primo quadrimestre dell'anno è probabilmente sotto il livello di guardia, quindi buon senso vorrebbe che preso atto che una quota di italiani non si vaccinerà se non a forza, sarebbe meglio provvedere a chi si è vaccinato a suo tempo ed ora è quasi certamente scoperto alle soglie dell'inverno.


E invece, a questo punti qui, dopo averlo detto in tutti i modi, di chi sarebbe colpa secondo te?

Nessuno dubita che la Responsabilità della circolazione furiosa del virus sia da imputare ai non vaccinati (imprudenti)

A Trieste di chi secondo te SARA' colpa quando tra un pugno di giorni andranno nuovamente in lock down? (Faccio anche il profeta,  da tanto che è già scritto e scontato)


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E invece, a questo punti qui, dopo averlo detto in tutti i modi, di chi sarebbe colpa secondo te?
> 
> Nessuno dubita che la Responsabilità della circolazione furiosa del virus sia da imputare ai non vaccinati (imprudenti)
> 
> A Trieste di chi secondo te SARA' colpa quando tra un pugno di giorni andranno nuovamente in lock down? (Faccio anche il profeta,  da tanto che è già scritto e scontato)


che sia colpa dei non vaccinati è molto opinabile.   sia perchè vorrebbe dire 2 cose

1-che i vaccinati reali sono molti meno di quelli dichiarati e quindi la colpa sarebbe da ricercare al ministero della Sanità
2-che un boom di infezioni gravi significherebbe che la copertura delle prime 2 dosi è scaduta in troppa gente.


Siccome io voglio credere nella bontà della vaccinazione, mi aspetto un aumento geometrico e non esponenziale, dovuto proprio alla vaccinazione, e con un tot di casi gravi assolutamente gestibile.

detto questo a me non convince l'idea di creare una classe di parìa a cui imputare tutto.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Novembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> che sia colpa dei non vaccinati è molto opinabile.


A Trieste chi è addetto ai lavori dice cosi, per spiegare il fatto che l'indice di trasmissione è N volte superiore al resto di italia


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Novembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A Trieste chi è addetto ai lavori dice cosi, per spiegare il fatto che l'indice di trasmissione è N volte superiore al resto di italia


Il sistema fa gnegnegne


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A Trieste chi è addetto ai lavori dice cosi, per spiegare il fatto che l'indice di trasmissione è N volte superiore al resto di italia


se io sono coperto dal vaccino come ritengo di essere, anche se mi infetto, al massimo (considerando la mia fascia d'età e le mie condizioni generali) conto di farmela se non da asintomatico, di certo non da conciarmi male.

se così non fosse, dovrei dubitare della validità della campagna vaccinale e non voglio questo.   quindi o a Trieste sono tutti non vaccinati oppure il fatto che l'indice di trasmissibilità sia alto, dovrebbe significare poco.

quello che conta è vedere quanta gente dev'essere ricoverata, adesso.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il sistema fa gnegnegne


Se gnegnegne lo facesse solo il sistema, si sarebbe dei signori


----------



## Skorpio (2 Novembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> se io sono coperto dal vaccino come ritengo di essere, anche se mi infetto, al massimo (considerando la mia fascia d'età e le mie condizioni generali) conto di farmela se non da asintomatico, di certo non da conciarmi male.
> 
> se così non fosse, dovrei dubitare della validità della campagna vaccinale e non voglio questo.   quindi o a Trieste sono tutti non vaccinati oppure il fatto che l'indice di trasmissibilità sia alto, dovrebbe significare poco.
> 
> quello che conta è vedere quanta gente dev'essere ricoverata, adesso.


Ecco quanto cercavi. (Sempre se ci credi)









						Covid in Fvg: Trieste sempre più maglia nera, balzo dei ricoveri in terapia intensiva
					

Sono 18 le persone ricoverate, numero che porta al raggiungimento della prima soglia del 10 per cento dei posti letto occupati. Oggi 1 novembre i nuovi contagi sono 72, più di 40 solo nel capoluogo regionale




					www.triesteprima.it


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco quanto cercavi. (Sempre se ci credi)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


questo attiene alla questione precedente, ovvero che a Trieste la percentuale dei vaccinati sia nettamente più bassa rispetto al resto d'Italia.

tant'è che è l'unica città di un qualche rilievo dove il candidato del partito novax è stato eletto in consiglio comunale.

a me interessava di più vedere l'incidenza dei ricoveri delle persone vaccinate nel primo quadrimestre dell'anno.  se esiste una tabella così, mi faresti cortesia


----------



## Skorpio (2 Novembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo attiene alla questione precedente, ovvero che a Trieste la percentuale dei vaccinati sia nettamente più bassa rispetto al resto d'Italia.
> 
> tant'è che è l'unica città di un qualche rilievo dove il candidato del partito novax è stato eletto in consiglio comunale.
> 
> a me interessava di più vedere l'incidenza dei ricoveri delle persone vaccinate nel primo quadrimestre dell'anno.  se esiste una tabella così, mi faresti cortesia


Non l'ho mai vista, ma sono certo che nei giorni scorsi sia @feather che @andrea53 hanno postato alcune tabelle che potrebbero soddisfare il tuo interesse, seppur in forma empirica


----------



## void (2 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao a te
> 
> 
> *Ci sta l'egoismo, certo che sei egoista. Come lo siamo tutti. Io sono serenamente egoista. Non ci vedo null'altro se non il riconoscimento della propria natura.
> ...


Non posso che essere d'accordo su tutto, e mi colpisce in particolare il neretto. Ne sono profondamente convinto, e nell'ambito più ampio della materia del  forum credo che anche l'amore verso gli altri  sia funzionale al proprio benessere e pertanto una forma, permettimi, di lecito egoismo. Da qui la reazioni dolorose al tradimento quando priva di quell'amore. 

Solo un aggiunta, è vero che la cultura e l'informazione si forma con lo studio, la dedizione,  e l'esperienza vissuta sulla propria pelle, ma purtroppo è anche vero che per il 95% della popolazione mondiale i media sono la principale - se non unica - forma di costruzione della propria cultura e del proprio pensiero; non a caso costituiscono oggi l'arma più potente che un governo, una maggioranza, possano avere.


----------



## abebis (2 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Minchia @abebis!! bentornato
> 
> E bentrovato, nella prolissità


Ma ogni tanto vi leggo, nei (rari) momenti di noia...

Avrei potuto essere sintetico dicendo "il paragone non regge né nella forma né nella sostanza" e per me era equivalente a quel che ho scritto, ma poi mi avreste obbligato a mille puntualizzazioni e allora ho preferito vomitare tutto subito!  Tant'è che ho scritto di getto e mi sono anche reso conto di aver scritto qualche strafalcione ma tant'è: il senso mi sembra chiaro.


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non l'ho mai vista, ma sono certo che nei giorni scorsi sia @feather che @andrea53 hanno postato alcune tabelle che potrebbero soddisfare il tuo interesse, seppur in forma empirica


boh vedremo, cmq il nocciolo è quello.


----------



## abebis (2 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> @abebis rispondo qui perchè non ci sarei stata sommando il post tuo e mio
> 
> Condivido le sottolineature che hai fatto, e grazie, che in questo modo hai aggiunto a quel che avevo scritto!
> 
> ...


Non tutto ciò che è legge è giusto e non tutto ciò che è giusto è legge.



> Io le dico apertamente che secondo me è una parassita sociale (e la questione vaccini è anche l'ultimo punto della lista per cui mi vien spontaneo descriverla in questi termini), ma tutto sommato neppure fra le peggiori che vedo.


Ce l'avevo sulla punta della lingua e mi sgusciava via, manco fosse un clitoride! 
PARASSITA. 
È proprio il nome che descrive esattamente questi personaggi.



> Perlomeno non si spaccia per altro. Perlomeno non si racconta la storia della nobiltà per coprire il parassitismo.
> Sfrutta semplicemente questo sistema che le permette di muoversi in zone grigie non definite.
> Esercitando una libertà che va a gravare necessariamente sugli altri.
> Lo afferma lei stessa. E sostiene che se le è permesso, perchè no?
> Trovo molto coerente questo modus.


Della serie: son tutti finocchi col culo degli altri!
Frase sciocca, lo so, ma che rende tanto bene l'idea... 


> Posso risponderle per onore. (e di questi tempi mi faccio ridere da sola, ormai)
> Ma lei mi risponde che è proprio in quella zona grigia che trova il suo onore.


Onore? Onore de che? Ma che cazzata è? 

E poi: se le è permesso, perché no? Ma che cazzata è anche questa? Anche drogarsi le è permesso, nessuno glielo vieta. Perfettamente legale. Perché non si impasticca da mane a sera?

Ok, d'accordo: sto dicendo minchiate, ma a minchiate posso solo rispondere con altrettante minchiate, perché cercare di combattere l'irrazionalità con la razionalità è un'operazione persa a priori. Io non discuto con uno stupido, perché so in partenza che perderei: è troppo più bravo di me, nel suo campo...

No, no: il principio è proprio quel sacrosanto principio di prevenzione di cui i vaccini sono la massima espressione.
Prevenzione che in questo caso oltre che il singolo in quanto tale  lo coinvolge anche come parte della società. Ma in base a quanto ho appena detto, è inutile fare un discorso del genere con quel tipo di persone, per cui c'è una sola soluzione: vaccino obbligatorio e TSO.
Riga. 
End of. 
Fine delle chiacchiere e poi pensiamo alle cose serie.



> Ed in effetti lei sta parecchio bene nelle zone grigie.
> 
> Io ci sto parecchio male, invece. Sono rigida.
> Quindi non riesco a usare quegli spazi, mi fa stare male.
> ...


Sì, e poi magari anche a chiedere i contributi per pagare le spese, come le scuole private...

Va' va'... non farmi parlare che altrimenti prendo toni nazisti... 



> Fra un po' pure tutti astronauti...per ora hanno iniziato da attori, vediamo quando si inizieranno a mandare le casalinghe sovrappeso perchè tutti possono tutto e il sovrappeso non può esser discriminatorio!!! (che non sei cicciona/e, no no, sei diversamente magro/a...orsù!)
> 
> Questa è la situazione.
> 
> ...


mmmhhh... Sopravvaluti Zuckerberg: Facebook è nato un po' per caso, come un gioco, e poi si è rivelata una straordinaria macchina per fare un sacco di soldi senza fare un cazzo, per chi la possedeva. E poi, alla fine, si sono accorti che i soldi più grossi li facevano foraggiando i flame. Se si fossero resi conto che facevano più soldi trasmettendo notizie sui pellegrinaggi a Padre Pio, tutte le notizie in evidenza avrebbero riguardato pellegrinaggi a Padre Pio.
In buona sostanza, a FB importa una beata sega di cosa mette in evidenza: semplicemente, mette in evidenza ciò che fa loro guadagnare di più.

In sintesi: il tuo è un giudizio ex post.


> che a parte esser molto remunerative e gestibili attraverso l'utilizzo dei data, sono pure funzionali alla credenza diffusa per cui tutti possono tutto.
> che tutti sanno a sufficienza per prender qualunque tipo di decisione. E' molto funzionale pure questo.
> 
> Di idiocracy ne abbiam parlato in passato, sai che sono piuttosto d'accordo con te...e ti ricordo pure di quando ti avevo scritto checredevo nella natura più che nell'uomo, come...come dire...ente regolatorio


Ma sì... tanto sappiamo già come va a finire: il sole diventa una nana bianca e ci frigge tutti...


----------



## ologramma (2 Novembre 2021)

non vi leggo perchè avete tutti fatto anzi scritto una tiritera di paroloni  quindi cosa dimostra ? Che siamo in tanti con tante idee e non so se prendiamo per buono  quello che dicono i virologhi  perchè se no  bastava dire noi ci vacciniamo perchè così siamo protetti  , io li avrei messi obbligatori e basta  mentre così  , tolto chi non lo può fare perchè ha dalla sua la legge e il motivo , gli altri li obbligherei , come ha detto qualcuno il vaiolo ce lo hanno imposto e tutte ste cazzate  non l'abbiamo fatte .
Comunque ricordo il proverbio : tanti galli a cantà nun se fa mai giorno . 
Lo stato troppo permissivo ed anche non ha attuato quello che prescriveva la costituzione in caso di pandemia 
abbiamo questa situazione di stallo , una diecina di milioni di italiani  non si vuole vaccinare , quindi dato che questi vaccini non coprono al cento per cento   ma ti permettono di resistere alla malattia degenerativa , spero che gli altri   no vax  provino a cosa vanno incontro , ahó quando ce vo ce vo


----------



## ipazia (2 Novembre 2021)

void ha detto:


> Non posso che essere d'accordo su tutto, e mi colpisce in particolare il neretto. Ne sono profondamente convinto, e nell'ambito più ampio della materia del  forum credo che anche l'amore verso gli altri  sia funzionale al proprio benessere e pertanto una forma, permettimi, di lecito egoismo. Da qui la reazioni dolorose al tradimento quando priva di quell'amore.
> 
> Solo un aggiunta, è vero che la cultura e l'informazione si forma con lo studio, la dedizione,  e l'esperienza vissuta sulla propria pelle, ma purtroppo è anche vero che per il 95% della popolazione mondiale i media sono la principale - se non unica - forma di costruzione della propria cultura e del proprio pensiero; non a caso costituiscono oggi l'arma più potente che un governo, una maggioranza, possano avere.


Mi leggi da un po' di anni, e forse mi hai vista cambiare rispetto all'amore.

Resto quella che non tollera l'ammore. L'arcobaleno con gli unicorni, il mulino bianco che ti svegli la mattina e le nastrine sono già sul tavolo imbandito fumanti e profumose, che non devi neanche sparecchiare e vai al lavoro col sorriso sognante sulla faccia.

che quando vedevo la pubblicità mi veniva in mente quella roba qua e i neuroni dispersi per la A4.






solo che la roba del video la capivo meglio delle nastrine! 

Ora come ora sto pensando che l'amore sia un costante lavorio teso al liberarsi dell'appropriazione dell'altro, della vessazione...un lavorio teso alla padronanza di sè e al donare, anzichè al prendere. E farlo per se stessi. Per il proprio piacere.
Credo che il piacere dell'amore derivi dalla condivisione di sè. Dal Dono (etimologicamente inteso). 

Ovviamente se non si ha un sè da condividere, un sè reale intendo, non un sè ideale...beh.

E altrettanto ovviamente, dubito che l'amore sia realizzabile.
Credo sia semplicemente una tensione. Allo specchio, se si ha un certo culo.

E sì, è egoismo. Siamo bestie egoiste. Siamo bestie xenofobe, crudeli e aggressive.

Svuotando queste parole dalla morale.
E riportandole al significato neutro e legato alla sopravvivenza.

Bestie che cercano riparo dalla notte e dalla paura.
Le braccia di qualcuno che ci somiglia, anche solo in apparenza possono esser d'aiuto, a volte di sostegno.
Se va di quel culo che dicevo, a volte capita che si riesca a farne un mondo. Almeno per un po'. E non gratis.

Tutto il resto è una narrazione, una illusione...un po'...magia magia, portami via. 

Concordo con te, non saprei fare la percentuale, ma concordo sul fatto che buona parte della popolazione globale si formi attraverso i media.
E che, ora più che mai, sia anche convinta che quella sia davvero formazione.
E penso che per buona parte sia l'unica formazione accessibile, nel senso che studiare non è semplicemente per tutti.
Per quanto si dica che tutti possano.

E ancor per meno è elaborare lo studiato e farne cultura.
Buona parte si limita a ripetere. E non sa fare niente di più.
Neanche non vuole, credevo l'ignoranza fosse una responsabilità. Mi sto rendendo conto che è genetica. O hai il patrimonio genetico che ti permette di fare il passetto dalla ripetizione all'elaborazione, oppure non ce l'hai.

E questa società, con le sue narrazioni, è costruita per fare in modo che anche chi può solo ripetere, possa sopravvivere.

I media sono un ottimo strumento per creare una base comune, un senso di appartenenza.
Siamo più di 7 miliardi. Quando eravamo di meno gli strumenti erano altri. Ma finalizzati allo stesso modo.
Buona parte di queste persone sa a malapena scrivere il proprio nome e firmare.
Già oltre è il saper cosa firma.

Non so se riesco a spiegarmi.


----------



## ipazia (2 Novembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Ma ogni tanto vi leggo, nei (rari) momenti di noia...
> 
> Avrei potuto essere sintetico dicendo "il paragone non regge né nella forma né nella sostanza" e per me era equivalente a quel che ho scritto, ma poi mi avreste obbligato a mille puntualizzazioni e allora ho preferito vomitare tutto subito!  Tant'è che ho scritto di getto e mi sono anche reso conto di aver scritto qualche strafalcione ma tant'è: il senso mi sembra chiaro.


Ha ragione G. quando mi dice che il mio scherzare lo capisco soltanto io...

Comunque, a volte la sintesi è utile. 
Altrettante è arrogante...G. mi dice anche che se parlo da sola nella mia testa lui non mi sente. 
A volte la sintesi è esattamente quella pretesa lì, che un lungo discorso fatto in testa sia comprensibile da chi non è nella testa. 

Il senso era chiaro. 

Ma se tu avessi scritto "il paragone non regge nè nella forma nè nella sostanza" non lo sarebbe stato. 
E sarebbe stata questa, a mio avviso, la vomitata.


----------



## ipazia (2 Novembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Non tutto ciò che è legge è giusto e non tutto ciò che è giusto è legge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dubito che la legge si occupi del giusto e dello sbagliato.
La legge serve semplicemente a normare declinando le istanze ritenute maggioritarie e quindi più funzionali a mantenere alto il consenso.
Quando va bene!

Non sono mai riuscita a vedere la legge al servizio della giustizia.

Non so neanche se esista la giustizia. Come non so se esiste l'ingiustizia.
A me sembra semplicemente che un giudizio faccia sentire soddisfatto qualcuno e insoddisfatto qualcun altro.
Quando soddisfazione e insoddisfazione messi in dinamica, non fanno saltare equilibri di sistema, funziona.

Altrimenti si cambia la legge...o il giudice 

Beh. Parassita mi sembra la parola più adeguata.
E guarda che non c'è dentro giudizio, almeno da parte mia.
Il parassitismo fa parte delle modalità con cui si esplica la vita sul pianeta.
Non siamo una specie così speciale da saper scegliere modalità di sopravvivenza in nome di un ideale, specialmente quando il praticare quel modo è vantaggioso e il non praticarlo è svantaggioso.

E' una questione di vantaggio.

Com'è che ti sfuggono clitoridi da sotto la lingua??? 

Drogarsi è permesso solo per le sostanze che sono ritenute legali.
E, per esempio, io mi drogo con una sostanza legale, il tabacco...anzi, due. Anche il caffè.

Quindi non mi drogo e non sono definita drogata.

E' tanto simpatico tutto questo!!  

Lei, si permette quel che le viene permesso.
E quel che le viene è funzionale al mantenimento di equilibri di sistema.
Al sistema sono funzionali anche i parassiti. come lo sono in natura.
E come in natura si interviene tendenzialmente quando l'ospite è messo in pericolo.

Concordo con te, sull'impossibilità di discutere scientificamente.
A differenza di altri, però, la mia amica e come lei molti, non vogliono discutere scientificamente e dichiarano apertamente che non si fidano della scienza. Affermando in buona sostanza che non sanno neanche di cosa stiano parlando e soprattutto che non sono interessati a capirlo.

Che è poi il motivo per cui non mi innervosisce parlare e confrontarmi.

a me poi fa bene. sono una rigida. Funziono per dati e informazioni.
quindi mi fa bene confrontarmi con chi funziona in modo molto diverso da me.
Mi ricorda che il mio modus non è IL modus.

Mi innervosisce molto di più chi tenta di usare argomenti scientifici senza sapere pienamente di non saperne un cazzo, scambiando l'opinione personale per un dato verificato e prendendosela come offesa personale quando qualcuno gli dice "oh, guarda che non sai un cazzo di quello che dici". 
Come se rilevare l'ignoranza fosse una aggressione (che è un po' ancora il meccanismo per cui no, non sei grasso/a...sei diversamente magro!!)
E questo a prescindere da dove si posiziona idealmente.

Non so se mi spiego.

Se non ci fosse opposizione, il sistema non starebbe in piedi come lo conosciamo.
Quindi meglio limitare i TSO, che per ora un sistema alternativo non esiste.
Non credo che le forniture di vaccini ad ora siano in grado di soddisfare una obbligatorietà che una volta partita dovrebbe essere estesa a ben più di un paese. In occidente, of course.

Per quanto riguarda la prevenzione...è veramente un discorso che non è sintetizzabile in poche righe.
Di sicuro la prevenzione non è interessante economicamente parlando ed è pure costosa.

Farla farmacologicamente è sicuramente più remunerativo e veloce, che fare altri tipi di investimenti. Di cui, come dicevi, non c'è certezza nè di riuscita nè di remunerazione. 
Ora come ora non sono neppure più sostenibili.

Sia chiaro, non sto negando la potenza del vaccino in termini preventivi. Anzi. Da quando l'uomo ha scoperto i vaccini è di molto migliorata la qualità della vita anche di quelli a cui i vaccini arrivano col contagocce o per niente. O magari arrivano...come dire, mitigati?. 

Ad oggi il vaccino è un'arma grandiosa.
Ma, realisticamente parlando, se presa a sè credo si conti un po' troppo sulla grandiosità. 


Nel caso covid...sono evidenti le incongruenze, a partire dalla durata della copertura con cui vedremo a breve che conti si faranno. 
Ma, d'altro canto, si fa con quel che si ha.

Anche qui...non è che è giusto o sbagliato, è che non ci sono poi molte altre opzioni sul tavolo.

Per certo, dire ad uno che non si fida delle istituzioni e della scienza che quello che le istituzioni e la scienza propongono è la cosa migliore per la collettività a me sembra la stessa linea che si potrebbe tenere con un carnivoro a cui, dando da mangiare un bel pezzo di carne, si osanni la bontà della dieta vegetariana. Non so se mi spiego. 

Per quanto riguarda le scuole...vabbè...è uno dei motivi per cui ritengo che i tso siano inutili. 

Non sopravvaluto Zuckerberg...ed in effetti hai ragione a sottolineare la cosa.
So che non era nato così, l'idea iniziale non era mica quella. 
E' un po' una caratteristica umana...sciroppo per la tosse fighissimo...eroina!! Processo di divisione dell'atomo..bomba atomica!!.
Potrei andare avanti per parecchio. E' l'uomo.

Anzi, era nato a discendere da una idea di condivisione...poi ecco...ta da...questa è l'idea umana di condivisione trasformata in umana concretezza.
Le concretizzazioni umane hanno un po' tutte in comune l'accumulo di risorse e potere.

Resta un utilissimo strumento per convogliare le credenze e dirigerle.

Io non lo so spiegare, è una cosa che spiegano anche a me e sono troppo ignorante in materia per capire davvero quello che mi vien spiegato, ma hai presente quanti e quali strumenti vengono utilizzati per raccogliere dati e informazioni immesse volontariamente nei social (da chi poi si batte il petto recitando "per mia privacy, mia privacy, mia grandissima privacy" )   che vengono utilizzate per dirigere le opinioni di chi manco se ne sta rendendo conto, troppo impegnato a scrivere post e recitare il mantra?
Sono cose parecchio interessanti.
Cambridge analytica è un caso di studio interessante a riguardo.
Di cui credo di aver capito forse un 100imo, perchè sono una incompetente in materia e buona parte di quella roba lì è pure controintuitiva.

E' vero, comunque, è un giudizio ex post.

La nana bianca è parecchio lontana, stando ai dati.
Dubito comunque che sia l'opzione principale.

E' naturale la comparsa e la scomparsa di specie dal pianeta. 
Come è naturale la regolazione del numero degli individui di una stessa specie. 
Non è nient'altro che questo. Non siamo speciali. 
Al pianeta non interessa proprio un cazzettone di noi, come specie. 
Se poi un pianeta ha un qualche interesse come noi definiamo interesse.


----------



## spleen (2 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cambridge analytica è un caso di studio interessante a riguardo.
> Di cui credo di aver capito forse un 100imo, perchè sono una incompetente in materia e buona parte di quella roba lì è pure controintuitiva.


Regola nr. 10: Conoscere gli individui meglio di quanto conoscano se stessi...


----------



## spleen (2 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> E la cosa fondamentale che ho imparato è esattamente la gratitudine. Per i miei privilegi.
> Che sono un qualcosa che deriva solo dal culo che ho avuto nel nascere dove sono nata, nel vivere dove sono vissuta, nel poter pontificare, studiare soprattutto.


Quasi nessuno è abbastanza onesto o consapevole per ammetterlo, viviamo e abbiamo vissuto, qui, per anni e anni in una specie di età dell' oro, dove il motore, l'energia per noi stessi è quella garantita a bassissimo prezzo dai combustibili fossili, dove il cibo è scontato e costa poco, dove le informazioni possono viaggiare alla velocità della luce, dove ci è concesso del tempo da poter sottrarre al lavoro per poterlo dedicare a noi e dove volendo l'istruzione è possibile e accessibile alla massa. Dove la guerra è solo un pallido ricordo.
Sarebbe bastato nascere un po' più a sud, un po' più in là nel tempo e tutti questi privilegi non esisterebbero.
Ma pochi ci pensano.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Novembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Quasi nessuno è abbastanza onesto o consapevole per ammetterlo, viviamo e abbiamo vissuto, qui, per anni e anni in una specie di età dell' oro, dove il motore, l'energia per noi stessi è quella garantita a bassissimo prezzo dai combustibili fossili, dove il cipo è scontato e costa poco, dove le informazioni possono viaggiare alla velocità della luce, dove ci è concesso del tempo da poter sottrarre al lavoro per poterlo dedicare a noi e dove volendo l'istruzione è possibile e accessibile alla massa. Dove la guerra è solo un pallido ricordo.
> Sarebbe bastato nascere un po' più a sud, un po' più in là nel tempo e tutti questi privilegi non esisterebbero.
> Ma pochi ci pensano.


Dici? Già qui nei pochi siamo parecchi.
Io l'ho vissuto il mio Mulino Bianco, in un certo senso, sono stata fortunata, è stato caso ma anche un dono (costruito da mio padre). Ci sono nata dentro e non sapevo manco fosse tale. Ci ho pure sputato contro poi, autodeterminando scelte future. E forse è proprio il "Mulino Bianco" che crea di per se lo spazio per la crudeltà (che in natura di per se come concetto non esiste). Non si può prendere l'uno senza l'altro.

Io non so se davvero siamo in pochi a pensarci, è che la storia cambierà sornionamente, a meno che non arrivino eventi drastici (e con drastici non mi riferisco al non avere accesso ai ristoranti, ma a non avere una strada, un mezzo, l'acqua, ect.), nelle diverse generazioni ora in vita e quelle a venire, ci passerà sopra ai granellini delle nostre vite e ai nostri pensieri. 
Noi qui racchiudiamo un poco le memorie dei figli del dopoguerra, e in noi portiamo ricordi, racconti, magari abbiamo visto ancora quando si tagliava con la falce o chi teneva una mucca (una o due, mica un allevamento intensivo), non è che stiamo invecchiando e ce la raccontiamo come i vecchietti in osteria?

@ipazia parla della pubblicità del Mulino Bianco degli anni 80 ma oggi la pubblicità è questa... quasi 179mila visualizzazioni.






Io ormai sono davvero anziana perchè mi rendo conto che guardo questo "da lontano", e davvero non capisco come 179mila persona possano aver potuto guardare questo ragazzo che mangia prodotti del Mulino Bianco.


----------



## feather (3 Novembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo attiene alla questione precedente, ovvero che a Trieste la percentuale dei vaccinati sia nettamente più bassa rispetto al resto d'Italia.
> 
> tant'è che è l'unica città di un qualche rilievo dove il candidato del partito novax è stato eletto in consiglio comunale.
> 
> a me interessava di più vedere l'incidenza dei ricoveri delle persone vaccinate nel primo quadrimestre dell'anno.  se esiste una tabella così, mi faresti cortesia


Non so nel primo quadrimestre ma ora la situazione è questa








						Covid, effetto vaccini sui ricoveri: la differenza tra 2020 e 2021
					

Leggi su Sky TG24 l'articolo Covid, effetto vaccini sui ricoveri: ecco la differenza tra il 2020 e il 2021. I DATI




					tg24.sky.it
				



oppure a pagina 16 di




__





						Sto caricando...
					





					www.epicentro.iss.it


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> A differenza di altri, però, la mia amica e come lei molti, non vogliono discutere scientificamente e dichiarano apertamente che non si fidano della scienza. Affermando in buona sostanza che non sanno neanche di cosa stiano parlando e soprattutto che non sono interessati a capirlo.


Vedo molti parallelismi coi cornuti.


----------



## spleen (3 Novembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Dici? Già qui nei pochi siamo parecchi.
> Io l'ho vissuto il mio Mulino Bianco, in un certo senso, sono stata fortunata, è stato caso ma anche un dono (costruito da mio padre). Ci sono nata dentro e non sapevo manco fosse tale. Ci ho pure sputato contro poi, autodeterminando scelte future. E forse è proprio il "Mulino Bianco" che crea di per se lo spazio per la crudeltà (che in natura di per se come concetto non esiste). Non si può prendere l'uno senza l'altro.
> 
> Io non so se davvero siamo in pochi a pensarci, è che la storia cambierà sornionamente, a meno che non arrivino eventi drastici (e con drastici non mi riferisco al non avere accesso ai ristoranti, ma a non avere una strada, un mezzo, l'acqua, ect.), nelle diverse generazioni ora in vita e quelle a venire, ci passerà sopra ai granellini delle nostre vite e ai nostri pensieri.
> ...


Non so se siacome raccontarsela da vecchietti in osteria ma se già corro ai miei lontani ricordi vedo quanto fosse diversa la cosa.
E non durerà. Basti pensare all'equazione che pochi conoscono: Cibo=fertilizzanti=petrolio. Vedremo quando scarseggerà, se non troveremo alternative.
Poi certo, la condizione umana anche se mangi in piatti d'oro, in fondo è sempre la stessa.


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Non so nel primo quadrimestre ma ora la situazione è questa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non è esattamente quello che intendevo, anche perchè immagino sia presto per avere dei dati oggettivi sull'autunno.   grazie lo stesso


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Oggi sono stato in un ristorante.
> All’ingresso ci hanno chiesto il GP.
> Una volta dentro i 250 coperti erano tutti occupati, distanziamento spalla spalla 20 cm, tutte le finestre chiuse.
> Pero‘ la casoela era buona.


Io sono stato settimana l'altra in un ristorante, strapieno, nessuno ha chiesto il Gp. Sono stato a una festa ad Halloween in un locale, nessuno ha chiesto il Gp.
Ho fatto un mercatino, nessuno mi ha chiesto il Gp.
Sono stato in ospedale, nessuno ha chiesto il Gp.
Sono stato a contatto con decine di persone in queste due settimane, nessuno ha un cazzo, niente, pure i tamponi di gente che ha avuto contatti di lavoro con positivi (rari) sono stati negativi.
La gente in gran parte ha voglia solo di tornare alla normalità.
E che non gli si caghi più il cazzo.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Sempre brutte notizie
> 
> “Fully vaccinated people made up about 30% of deaths over the last month,” she reported last week. Patients “older than 60 with underlying medical woes” make up the majority of these deaths, “in line with studies showing that vaccines offer less protection to the old”.​


Pessimista. 
Guarda il grafico dei ricoveri ospedalieri. 
Sono bassissimi. 
Il vaccino funziona? 
Forse. In ogni caso il risultato c'è!


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io non la vedo per niente una stronzata.
> chi ti ha detto che la considero una parentesi isolata?
> certo che non è stato e non è sfortunatamente un caso isolato.
> 
> Ma ciò non toglie che fare un parallelismo fra queste cose ed una qualsiasi protesta fatta con la pancia piena e l'eskimo griffato è di pessimo gusto.


Pol Pot.
Giisto per aggiungere una parentesi a caso.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io mi domando perché, tra tutti coloro che manifestano dubbi, più che legittimi, su un vaccino non adeguatamente sperimentato, vengano presi a MODELLO (a modello!) coloro che sicuramente lo comunicano in un modo sbagliato. Ce ne sono da ambo le posizioni, eh?
> Che la sciura che beccai al mare, intenta a stendere asciugamani intorno a lei in spiaggia per non far avvicinare nessuno, non mi sembra molto meglio, da avercela in casa


Ecco perché evito luoghi dediti al culto della paranoia.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> E rosso di sera bel tempo si spera.


Ogni lasciata è persa. 
Secondo me questo thread deve implodere scrivendo cazzate. 
Sta diventando troppo triste.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> se io sono coperto dal vaccino come ritengo di essere, anche se mi infetto, al massimo (considerando la mia fascia d'età e le mie condizioni generali) conto di farmela se non da asintomatico, di certo non da conciarmi male.
> 
> se così non fosse, dovrei dubitare della validità della campagna vaccinale e non voglio questo.   quindi o a Trieste sono tutti non vaccinati oppure il fatto che l'indice di trasmissibilità sia alto, dovrebbe significare poco.
> 
> quello che conta è vedere quanta gente dev'essere ricoverata, adesso.


Pochissimi in tutta Italia. 
Vorrei vedere un po' di gioia guardando questo grafico. 
Ci aspettavamo un ottobre di merda, invece... 
L'anno scorso eravamo già in lockdown. 
Direi... Ottimo, no?


----------



## ivanl (3 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono stato settimana l'altra in un ristorante, strapieno, nessuno ha chiesto il Gp. Sono stato a una festa ad Halloween in un locale, nessuno ha chiesto il Gp.
> Ho fatto un mercatino, nessuno mi ha chiesto il Gp.
> Sono stato in ospedale, nessuno ha chiesto il Gp.
> Sono stato a contatto con decine di persone in queste due settimane, nessuno ha un cazzo, niente, pure i tamponi di gente che ha avuto contatti di lavoro con positivi (rari) sono stati negativi.
> ...


Al sud, sono stato ad una comunione: in chiesa solo 7 persone a bambino e tutti con il GP: all'agriturismo per il ricevimento, tavoli da 10, controllato GP a tutti, anche se eravamo solo noi
tornato a nord: ristorante in centro, pieno, controllo GP con coda di gente alla pioggia fuori in attesa; cinema, controllo GP; bettola sulle colline a mangiare funghi, piena, controllo GP; pranzo di compleanno in ristorante sala privata, tavoli da 6 max e controllo GP; visita medica per mio figlio al centro privato, controllo temperatura e GP per me accompagnatore..se fosse stato maggiorenne, mi faceva comunque aspettare fuori
per fortuna non sono tutti come da te


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono stato settimana l'altra in un ristorante, strapieno, nessuno ha chiesto il Gp. Sono stato a una festa ad Halloween in un locale, nessuno ha chiesto il Gp.
> Ho fatto un mercatino, nessuno mi ha chiesto il Gp.
> Sono stato in ospedale, nessuno ha chiesto il Gp.
> Sono stato a contatto con decine di persone in queste due settimane, nessuno ha un cazzo, niente, pure i tamponi di gente che ha avuto contatti di lavoro con positivi (rari) sono stati negativi.
> ...


e tra la gente mi ci metto io.
domenica mi sono seduto a tavola con i miei compari, tutti vicini vicini, 3 piatti di casoela e vino a fiumi…
secondo me ho rischiato di più guidando per tornare a casa che non di infettarmi.
perché naturalmente ero ben al di sopra della soglia prevista dal cds come quantità di alcool nel sangue.
anzi, mi avessero fatto un test avrebbero dovuto cercare il sangue più che l’alcool.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> Al sud, sono stato ad una comunione: in chiesa solo 7 persone a bambino e tutti con il GP: all'agriturismo per il ricevimento, tavoli da 10, controllato GP a tutti, anche se eravamo solo noi
> tornato a nord: ristorante in centro, pieno, controllo GP con coda di gente alla pioggia fuori in attesa; cinema, controllo GP; bettola sulle colline a mangiare funghi, piena, controllo GP; pranzo di compleanno in ristorante sala privata, tavoli da 6 max e controllo GP; visita medica per mio figlio al centro privato, controllo temperatura e GP per me accompagnatore..se fosse stato maggiorenne, mi faceva comunque aspettare fuori
> per fortuna non sono tutti come da te


Mi sa che li scegli apposta.


----------



## ivanl (3 Novembre 2021)

finora, mai trovato un posto dove non lo abbiano controllato. Solo al pub dove vado di solito, il proprietario è anarchico, "ioapro" etc e non lo chiede. ma tanto o stiamo fuori oppure in una saletta dove siamo solo noi, anche perchè andiamo in mezzo alla settimana ed all'orario dei boomer, quindi non c'e' mai un'anima. I cciofani arrivano quando noi ce ne andiamo


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> e tra la gente mi ci metto io.
> domenica mi sono seduto a tavola con i miei compari, tutti vicini vicini, 3 piatti di casoela e vino a fiumi…
> secondo me ho rischiato di più guidando per tornare a casa che non di infettarmi.
> perché naturalmente ero ben al di sopra della soglia prevista dal cds come quantità di alcool nel sangue.
> anzi, mi avessero fatto un test avrebbero dovuto cercare il sangue più che l’alcool.


3 piatti di Cassola più alcol sono un mix potentissimo. 

Se ti racconto cosa abbiamo fatto in questo anno e mezzo inorridisci,  mi sa.
Malgrado tutto,  non un caso di Covid. Non uno. 
Culo? 
Anche. 
C'è che tutto prima o poi finisce, anche la vita che ci resta. 
E quando il 'culo' diventa una variabile importante, preoccuparsi del resto è pleonastico.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> finora, mai trovato un posto dove non lo abbiano controllato. Solo al pub dove vado di solito, il proprietario è anarchico, "ioapro" etc e non lo chiede. ma tanto o stiamo fuori oppure in una saletta dove siamo solo noi, anche perchè andiamo in mezzo alla settimana ed all'orario dei boomer, quindi non c'e' mai un'anima. I cciofani arrivano quando noi ce ne andiamo


Io solo una sera ho dovuto esibirlo, in una trattoria, tra l'altro mezza vuota. 
E poi al lavoro, certo.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2021)

Io non ho scritto che non l’hanno chiesto.
Bensi che una volta chiesto e visto ci siamo ritrovati in una sala piena rasa, senza alcun distanziamento e con tutte le finestre chiuse.
Peccato che una volta vaccinato, c’è tanto di cartello che cita: ed ora che sei vaccinato continuerai ad indossare la mascherina, lavarti le mani, mantenere il distanziamento di almeno un metro perché il vaccino protegge dalle forme gravi, non dal contagio.

Come dice il Milanese Imbruttito, il fatturato prima di tutto!


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> 3 piatti di Cassola più alcol sono un mix potentissimo.
> 
> Se ti racconto cosa abbiamo fatto in questo anno e mezzo inorridisci,  mi sa.
> Malgrado tutto,  non un caso di Covid. Non uno.
> ...


Io son pure andato a troie senza mascherina, poi mi sono ricordato di avere dimenticato il portafogli a casa ed ho dovuto rinunciare. 
Sarebbe stata la mia prima volta.
Si vede che non era destino.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io non ho scritto che non l’hanno chiesto.
> Bensi che una volta chiesto e visto ci siamo ritrovati in una sala piena rasa, senza alcun distanziamento e con tutte le finestre chiuse.
> Peccato che una volta vaccinato, c’è tanto di cartello che cita: ed ora che sei vaccinato continuerai ad indossare la mascherina, lavarti le mani, mantenere il distanziamento di almeno un metro perché il vaccino protegge dalle forme gravi, non dal contagio.
> 
> Come dice il Milanese Imbruttito, il fatturato prima di tutto!


Certo. 
Ma a parte noi e il popolo di Facebook, la stragrande maggioranza delle persone ha altro a cui pensare che Covid e Green Pass. 
Soprattutto dopo il vaccino, tantissimi vivono senza farsi tanti problemi.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io son pure andato a troie senza mascherina, poi mi sono ricordato di avere dimenticato il portafogli a casa ed ho dovuto rinunciare.
> Sarebbe stata la mia prima volta.
> Si vede che non era destino.


Ritenta.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2021)

Mi ero promesso di provare nell’anno dei 50…ho poco meno di due mesi…


----------



## Ulisse (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Mi ero promesso di provare nell’anno dei 50…ho poco meno di due mesi…


stai gia preparando la lista delle cose da fre prima di morire?


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> stai gia preparando la lista delle cose da fre prima di morire?


Per ora ne ho scritte solo due, sesso con escort e giro in mongolfiera.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Per ora ne ho scritte solo due, sesso con escort e giro in mongolfiera.


che valore aggiunto ti aspetti da una escort ?


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Per ora ne ho scritte solo due, sesso con escort e giro in mongolfiera.


Giro in mongolfiera. 
Figo.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> che valore aggiunto ti aspetti da una escort ?


Nessuno per quanto ho appreso del sesso.
Ma parlo da profano, non avendo mai provato.
Quindi sono solo ipotesi.
E’ come quando una non ti da il culo perché dice che fa male.
Ma se non ha mai provato come fa a saperlo?


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Giro in mongolfiera.
> Figo.


Ci sono offerte sia su smart card sia direttamente sul sito di una associazione milanese.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Nessuno per quanto ho appreso del sesso.
> Ma parlo da profano, non avendo mai provato.
> Quindi sono solo ipotesi.
> E’ come quando una non ti da il culo perché dice che fa male.
> Ma se non ha mai provato come fa a saperlo?


le escort non fanno per me.
troppo narcisita e pieno di me per accettare che vengano a letto per soldi e non per le mie irresistibili e variegate qualità


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> le escort non fanno per me.
> troppo narcisita e pieno di me per accettare che vengano a letto per soldi e non per le mie irresistibili e variegate qualità


si, difatti si parlava di me, non di te.
in ogni caso ora ho un altra spesa, le gomme termiche dell’auto nuova quindi va a ramengo tutto.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> si, difatti si parlava di me, non di te.
> in ogni caso ora ho un altra spesa, le gomme termiche dell’auto nuova quindi va a ramengo tutto.


4 stagioni o Winter?
Che auto hai preso?
Io continuo dopo 3 anni ad usare le sue stagionali originali tutto l'anno.
Metterò le 4 stagioni finalmente l'anno prossimo, quando dovrò cambiarle.
Basta che non siano le troppo morbide Pirelli che avevo sulla precedente.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> 4 stagioni o Winter?
> Che auto hai preso?
> Io continuo dopo 3 anni ad usare le sue stagionali originali tutto l'anno.
> Metterò le 4 stagioni finalmente l'anno prossimo, quando dovrò cambiarle.
> Basta che non siano le troppo morbide Pirelli che avevo sulla precedente.


Winter perché quando ho montato le 4 stagioni sulla precedente avevo la sensazione che facessero male tutto. E la rampa per salire dal garage è molto ripida. L’auto te la scrivo in privato.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Winter perché quando ho montato le 4 stagioni sulla precedente avevo la sensazione che facessero male tutto. E la rampa per salire dal garage è molto ripida. L’auto te la scrivo in privato.


Ok. Anche io ho una rampa molto ripida e pure in curva. Nevicasse, lascerei l'auto comunque in garage. Impraticabile.  Anche se a dire il vero l'anno scorso l'ho usata ugualmente. 
Con la 4x4 di prima ovviamente non mi facevo problemi.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2021)

A mia moglie serve sempre, anche se nevica.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Novembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Non so se siacome raccontarsela da vecchietti in osteria ma se già corro ai miei lontani ricordi vedo quanto fosse diversa la cosa.
> E non durerà. Basti pensare all'equazione che pochi conoscono: Cibo=fertilizzanti=petrolio. Vedremo quando scarseggerà, se non troveremo alternative.
> Poi certo, la condizione umana anche se mangi in piatti d'oro, in fondo è sempre la stessa.


Dico vecchietti perchè abbiamo dei termini di paragone per dire com'era, o per fare un tracciato storico.
No che non durerà, ma chi nascerà dopo nascerà nella normalità di quel contesto, come un bambino che nasce in un villaggio sull'Himalaya e non a Milano, come "noi" -inteso come gran parte di generazione, non come te e me- diamo per scontato che alcune zone siano una landa antropogenica, e non è che nel pensare ad essa la prima immagine che ci viene a mente sia che c'era una foresta. Forse possono essere più comuni pensieri riguardo a dei prodotti, io non so in che anno sia stata messa in commercio la purea di patate già pronta, ma era qualcosa che per me semplicemente non esisteva come prodotto già finito, a meno di non farsela.
Io come sia la condizione umana se non mangi in piatti d'oro non so come sia a dire il vero, perchè per come ho vissuto ci ho mangiato nei piatti d'oro (anche se non erano d'oro) e credo questo riguardi molti altri.


----------



## feather (4 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Per ora ne ho scritte solo due, sesso con escort e giro in mongolfiera.


In contemporanea?


----------



## feather (4 Novembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è esattamente quello che intendevo, anche perchè immagino sia presto per avere dei dati oggettivi sull'autunno.   grazie lo stesso


Intendevi questa?


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Intendevi questa?
> View attachment 9680


già meglio


----------



## Lara3 (4 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> stiamo pagando il prezzo di aver trasferito la maggior parte delle produzioni in Asia, per evitare che l'occidente si inquinasse, oltre a bassi costi salariali/sicurezza e via dicendo.
> Sarebbe il momento giusto per far ripartire le produzioni in occidente ,peccato che gli impianti non ci sono più e i costi qui li fanno lievitare anche dove non ci sono presupposti. Senza contare le briglie burocratiche.


Comunque l’industriale che ha spostato la fabbrica in Cina ha pensato solo al profitto ( suo); dell’ambiente non gliene importa nulla.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Comunque l’industriale che ha spostato la fabbrica in Cina ha pensato solo al profitto ( suo); dell’ambiente non gliene importa nulla.


Siri, spiegami la delocalizzazione


----------



## feather (4 Novembre 2021)

Nuovo idolo dei no-vax 









						Un’assistente sanitaria di Treviso che aveva finto di vaccinare centinaia di persone è stata condannata a pagare 550mila euro di risarcimento - Il Post
					

Martedì la sezione giurisdizionale per il Friuli Venezia Giulia della Corte dei Conti, l'organo giudiziario previsto dalla Costituzione per vigilare




					www.ilpost.it


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Comunque l’industriale che ha spostato la fabbrica in Cina ha pensato solo al profitto ( suo); dell’ambiente non gliene importa nulla.


ovvio se n'è andato perché mettersi in regola per non inquinare sarebbe stato oneroso


----------



## abebis (5 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh. Parassita mi sembra la parola più adeguata.
> E guarda che non c'è dentro giudizio, almeno da parte mia.
> Il parassitismo fa parte delle modalità con cui si esplica la vita sul pianeta.
> Non siamo una specie così speciale da saper scegliere modalità di sopravvivenza in nome di un ideale, specialmente quando il praticare quel modo è vantaggioso e il non praticarlo è svantaggioso.
> ...


In generale, ritengo dovere di una società (sana) combattere i parassitismi presenti al proprio interno e non lasciare che si evolvano da soli in base ad un principio di darwinismo sociale.

Intendiamoci, c'è anche chi invece ritiene debbano evolversi proprio così, ed è una posizione che pur non condividendola posso anche rispettare, però a quel punto non mi si deve venire a triturare le palle lamentandosi delle conseguenze  di tale parassitismo: si accetta il darwinismo anche se siamo noi stessi ad essere i pesci piccoli che vengono mangiati da quelli grandi, o se siamo noi stessi i rami secchi che è necessario tagliare per tenere in salute la pianta (la responsabilità delle proprie scelte, no?  ). Altrimenti è solo paraculismo!

Nella fattispecie del caso specifico, i vaccini sono al momento l'unico strumento che abbiamo per affrontare questa situazione. Non sono forse vaccini perfetti, ma i dati ad oggi dimostrano che funzionano abbastanza bene. Non ha comunque neanche senso chiedersi se siano perfetti o meno, perché non è esistito finora un vaccino perfetto. Per dire: per eradicare il vaiolo sono stati necessari decenni! Qui ci aspettiamo che in 10 mesi il vaccino faccia scomparire questo virus. Utopia, per quanto efficace sia. E almeno abbastanza efficace lo è: i dati disponibili fino ad oggi lo dimostrano. 

La sua efficacia, ad ogni modo, è minata da queste sacche di resistenza: avendo un 15-20 % della popolazione ancora non vaccinato, tra bambini e adulti (ai quali si aggiunge quella piccola percentuale, sempre esistita, su cui un vaccino non ha efficacia, per motivi vari), e considerata la facilità e modalità di trasmissione di questo virus, non è sorprendente che i contagi stiano riaumentando con l'approssimarsi della stagione fredda. 

Vedremo cosa succederà. Se va tutto bene, i contagi saliranno quest'anno in modo lineare e non esponenziale (BTW: "crescita geometrica" e "crescita esponenziale" _sono la stessa cosa... _ ) ma una crescita importante ci sarà lo stesso, SOPRATTUTTO grazie ai non vaccinati. Almeno, in Europa occidentale, perché in Europa orientale sono già con le pezze al culo, sempre grazie ai non vaccinati! Quindi, se va tutto bene, quest'inverno in Europa occidentale ci beccheremo qualche chiusura a macchia di leopardo, ma non un lockdown generalizzato: _"non è ancora il momento di farci i pompini a vicenda" _(cit.).

Per concludere, mi viene un po' da sorridere quando leggo di vaccini ancora sperimentali... Dopo che la sperimentazione (svolta con gli stessi parametri di tutti gli altri farmaci in commercio) si è conclusa un anno fa, dopo che in un anno sono state somministrate 7.2 MILIARDI di dosi a niente meno che il 50% della popolazione mondiale... ancora si parla di vaccino sperimentale? Ma davvero?!? 

E cosa si intende per "effetti a lungo termine"? Quale vaccino/medicinale è stato immesso sul mercato solo dopo 20, ma anche solo 10, anni di sperimentazione? Ma stiamo scherzando?

E se permetti sì: mi fanno un po' ridere le persone che fumano e si pongono problemi relativamente a questo vaccino. Mi fanno sorridere non perché penso che se una persona fuma allora per questo dovrebbe provare anche a guidare a fari spenti nella notte per vedere se è così facile morire... ma perché penso che si tratti di una sospensione del giudizio, di un archiviare momentaneamente la propria razionalità cedendo a paure che non hanno alcuna base scientifica ma "eteroindotte" da questo flusso di informazione che nel suo fluire spontaneo dà esattamente la stessa visibilità tanto ad un parere scientifico e competente quanto ad una cazzata sparata a caso, se non proprio in malafede. Anzi no: questo sistema alle cazzate dà molta più visibilità, purtroppo, rendendole alla fine credibili agli occhi degli stupidi. 

Questa sospensione del giudizio critico la trovo insopportabile. E sarei anche più tollerante se la facesse, per esempio, un cocainomane: a quello darei la scusante di essersi bruciato parte del cervello...

A proposito:



> Drogarsi è permesso solo per le sostanze che sono ritenute legali.
> E, per esempio, io mi drogo con una sostanza legale, il tabacco...anzi, due. Anche il caffè.


Beh, no. A quel che ne so io, in Italia è permesso drogarsi con qualsiasi droga, leggera o pesante, legale o meno.
Comprare droga per se stessi non è vietato: è vietato venderla (o cederla).
Poi possiamo anche discutere di questo atteggiamento un po' schizofrenico della legge, ma ci sono varie interpretazioni:
- connivenza: i politici guadagnano con la criminalità organizzata (a volte _sono_ la criminalità organizzata...) quindi la legge è fatta in modo da massimizzare i guadagni della criminalità organizzata;
- ipocrisia: altro caso in cui non ci si vuole mettere la faccia per risolvere un problema;
- idealismo pragmatico: lo stato, per principio, per aderenza alla costituzione, non può approvare la vendita di qualcosa che è _molto dannoso e basta_ però si rende conto i tossici alla fin fine sono solo delle vittime e che criminalizzandoli si ottiene solo l'effetto di creare un esercito di criminali.

E forse la cosa più probabile è che siano vere un po' tutte queste cose insieme! 

Ma qui andiamo parecchio OT...


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2021)

Io ucciderei tutte le mosche col DDT.
C'entra un cazzo, ma credo sarebbe molto utile per i pomeriggi estivi in campagna.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2021)

Comunque, scherzi a parte, nell'Agro Pontino per secoli la malaria fece strage.
Tutti i tentativi di bonifica nei secoli si rivelarono inutili.
Ovviamente la stessa colonizzazione del territorio era ostacolata dall'altissima mortalità.
Come finì?
Con gli americani.
Testarono il DDT praticamente da noi, scoprendo che era enormemente efficace per debellare le zanzare portatrici di malaria, ma anche le pulci, e si rivelava di grande utilità nell'agricoltura.
Grazie al DDT eradicarono praticamente la malaria dell'Europa.
Lode al DDT.


----------



## abebis (5 Novembre 2021)

Dunque in base a questo per affrontare una pandemia data da un virus respiratorio tu suggerisci di... ?

Non mi è chiaro...


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Dunque in base a questo per affrontare una pandemia data da un virus respiratorio tu suggerisci di... ?
> 
> Non mi è chiaro...


Io parlavo di malaria.
Faceva più morti di questa Sars.
Almeno in percentuale nei luoghi dove era diffusa, che diventavano inospitali.
Hanno debellato il vettore.
Ci sono riusciti col prodotto giusto.
Solo così l'Agro Pontino dopo millenni è stato bonificato.
Con le altre soluzioni sono andati avanti secoli.
Vuoi una soluzione?
Usa il prodotto efficace,


----------



## abebis (5 Novembre 2021)

Di nuovo: e quindi? In che modo questo ci illumina su come comportarci con il covid?
Oppure stai suggerendo che visto che la malaria faceva più morti allora non ha senso di preoccuparsi per il Covid, che al confronto è 'na sciocchezzuola?

Continuo a non capire: perdona la mia stupidità...

Ah, by the way: la malaria continua a fare morti! Circa mezzo milione l'anno. Non è mica debellata, sai? Forse il DDT non è così efficace...


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Di nuovo: e quindi? In che modo questo ci illumina su come comportarci con il covid?
> Oppure stai suggerendo che visto che la malaria faceva più morti allora non ha senso di preoccuparsi per il Covid, che al confronto è 'na sciocchezzuola?
> 
> Continuo a non capire: perdona la mia stupidità...
> ...


Sei tu che vuoi collegare per forza il mio post al Covid.
E' un'informazione invece di carattere generale.
Finché non hai il prodotto giusto ti sogni di risolvere un problema.
Se leggi la storia dell'Agro Pontino ti renderai conto degli sforzi intrapresi nei secoli per trovare una soluzione.
Poi, a un certo punto, arrivano gli Americani con questa roba nuova che era il DDT e....tac! Finisce tutto.
Ci vuole tempo e pazienza, sempre.


----------



## abebis (5 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sei tu che vuoi collegare per forza il mio post al Covid.


Ah, scusami: pensavo che in questo thread si parlasse di covid. Chiedo venia.



> E' un'informazione invece di carattere generale.
> Finché non hai il prodotto giusto ti sogni di risolvere un problema.


A meno di non lasciar fare alla selezione naturale, allo stato attuale delle conoscenze mediche:

Batterio:        prodotto giusto = antibiotico
Appendicite:  prodotto giusto = bisturi
Virus:            prodotto giusto = vaccino



> Se leggi la storia dell'Agro Pontino ti renderai conto degli sforzi intrapresi nei secoli per trovare una soluzione.
> Poi, a un certo punto, arrivano gli Americani con questa roba nuova che era il DDT e....tac! Finisce tutto.


Sbagliato: il DDT non è il prodotto giusto per la malaria. La malaria è causata da un parassita veicolato dalla zanzara. Il DDT non agisce né sul parassita, né sulla malattia, né rende resistente l'uomo: semplicemente elimina fisicamente il vettore che porta il virus nell'uomo. 

Volendo fare un paragone, nel caso del Covid puoi paragonare il DDT al lockdown o alle mascherine: qualcosa che impedisce al virus di circolare.

E fin qui non sono voluto scendere nell'evidenziare le assurdità che scrivi: cioè... te la prendi col vaccino e mi vieni a promuovere l'uso del DDT?

Ho capito bene?  IL DI-DDI-TTÌ ? Proprio quella roba lì?  Ma sei serio?!?!       Oppure hai fatto un crash-course da comico?



> Ci vuole tempo e pazienza, sempre.


Ottimo: nel frattempo che aspettiamo con pazienza che il tempo passi, facciamoci i prossimi tre inverni in lockdown e tutti in didattica a distanza.

Io ci sto: l'ho già fatto per due anni e io ho vissuto benissimo, pur essendomi preso anche il covid. 
Posso continuare così qualche altro anno e vivo sereno: sono organizzato per ciò e ormai sono ben attrezzato. Il mio lavoro l'ho già adattato. 

Però gradirei non sentirti lamentare né per il lockdown né per la DAD.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Ah, scusami: pensavo che in questo thread si parlasse di covid. Chiedo venia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei incastrato nei dogmi.
Il DDT come ho detto ha finalmente risolto il problema.
Ha ucciso il vettore, certo.
E che cosa cambia alla fine? E' solo una modalità.
La soluzione giusta risolve il problema.
Le altre lo portano avanti per secoli.
Qual è la soluzione giusta oggi per la SARS?
Io mi sono vaccinato.
Quindi per me se considero il vaccino la soluzione giusta il COVID è solo un lontano problema.
Anche per mio fratello che ha la febbre da giorni e non ha fatto il tampone, essendo anche lui vaccinato.
Passerà, mica è Covid, è vaccinato.
Si chiude qui, essendo il vaccino la soluzione finale, come il DDT.
Non capisco perché ti angosci così tanto.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Novembre 2021)

Dai ragazzi non vi agitate, pensate che siamo fortunati,  e anzi pensate a chi ci invidia, noi e le nostre eccellenze









						La Trieste dei No Green Pass conquista anche il New York Times –...
					

Tuttavia questa è la prima volta che l'azione dei No Green Pass diventa oggetto di un reportage su un giornale estero di grande levatura: il New York Times ha infatti dedicato un lungo articolo sulle proteste




					www.triesteallnews.it


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dai ragazzi non vi agitate, pensate che siamo fortunati,  e anzi pensate a chi ci invidia, noi e le nostre eccellenze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io sono tranquillissimo.
Non ho avuto un cazzo prima del vaccino, probabilmente non avrò un cazzo (di Covid) col vaccino.
Dovessi avere la febbre farò come tutti. Faccio passare ed evito tampone.
Ci manca solo che devo aggiornare il Green Pass o starmene chiuso in casa per positività dopo essermi vaccinato.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Marjanna (5 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io ucciderei tutte le mosche col DDT.
> C'entra un cazzo, ma credo sarebbe molto utile per i pomeriggi estivi in campagna.


Le mosche o le zanzare?


			https://scihist-digicoll-production-derivatives.s3.amazonaws.com/24566e1e-b44c-4582-a806-0216a0f8cce7/download_medium/8d21f9a20584bbdaa9099238d31bf350.jpg


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2021)

Per ricordarci sempre che ci è andata di culo un bel po'!









						The deadliest viruses in history
					

12 of the world's most lethal viruses




					www.livescience.com
				




L'ultimo outbreak del Marburg ha avuto una mortalità del 100%!


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2021)

Sembra una versione dello stesso articolo in italiano









						I 12 virus più letali sulla Terra
					

Information Technology




					nemesiservice.com


----------



## feather (6 Novembre 2021)

Già dopo sei mesi la protezione contro l'infezione cala drasticamente, specie per il J&J





__





						Science | AAAS
					






					www.science.org
				




ma continua ad avere una discreta protezione contro la morte e gli effetti più severi della malattia


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2021)

e questo s'era capito da mo


----------



## ologramma (6 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io ucciderei tutte le mosche col DDT.
> C'entra un cazzo, ma credo sarebbe molto utile per i pomeriggi estivi in campagna.


pensa mia madre lo usò , intendo ddt , per uccidere i pidocchi ed avevo 14 anni , altri metodi per i miei figli


----------



## feather (7 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> pensa mia madre lo usò , intendo ddt , per uccidere i pidocchi ed avevo 14 anni , altri metodi per i miei figli


Ci fossero stati i no-ddt in giro, ti saresti salvato. 
In fondo il ddt era recente e non era stato sperimentato a sufficienza


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ci fossero stati i no-ddt in giro, ti saresti salvato.
> In fondo il ddt era recente e non era stato sperimentato a sufficienza


Ma va... Il DDT è così sicuro che lo puoi mangiare. Veniva pubblicizzato così.  E giustamente usato anche contro i pidocchi. E infatti il DDT ce lo siamo anche mangiato,  grazie alla catena alimentare.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2021)

Ha fatto più danni


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha fatto più danni


Ma sicuramente, anche perché si fuma dalla notte dei tempi. Oggi lo si fa da informati, dei rischi. Ieri, no. Se vai in certi posti, incentivano persino il consumo di foglie di cocaina da masticare insieme a chiodi di garofano (dicono che sia rilassante).

Il problema sta tutto nell'informazione.
Io in questi giorni sto abbastanza preoccupata.
Sono uscita qualche volte in bici. Io pedalo, ma non è che ho la pretesa (né l'ho mai avuta) di tenere il passo con ciclisti professionisti. E - a fasi alterne - ho anche sempre fumato qualche sigaretta. Non di meno, mai avuti problemi a "forzare" un tantino l'andatura con la bici.
Da un mese a questa parte (curioso eh? Appena fatto il vaccino) appena forzo, vado in affanno. Ieri (dopo una breve pedalata la mattina, e il riscontro di essere stanca subito, a tacere il cuore "su di giri" per qualche tirata) ho deviato per una passeggiata a piedi, per non forzare più di tanto.

Sarà tutto una coincidenza, oppure sarà che qualche sigaretta si sta facendo all'improvviso sentire, dopo anni. Che devo dire.
E non sto dicendo che sia il vaccino. Riporto solo la cronologia.


----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente, anche perché si fuma dalla notte dei tempi. Oggi lo si fa da informati, dei rischi. Ieri, no. Se vai in certi posti, incentivano persino il consumo di foglie di cocaina da masticare insieme a chiodi di garofano (dicono che sia rilassante).
> 
> Il problema sta tutto nell'informazione.
> Io in questi giorni sto abbastanza preoccupata.
> ...


Come in tutti gli sport, ci vuole riscaldamento. Devi rompere il fiato. Non puoi certo pretendere che il tuo corpo sia pronto da subito. È così anche per i professionisti, anche se loro riescono a gestire meglio la respirazione.


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Come in tutti gli sport, ci vuole riscaldamento. Devi rompere il fiato. Non puoi certo pretendere che il tuo corpo sia pronto da subito. È così anche per i professionisti, anche se loro riescono a gestire meglio la respirazione.


Grazie per i consigli, ovviamente però non parlavo di partenze a freddo, ma di cose e percorsi che ho sempre fatto, a una certa andatura, e con un certo grado di allenamento. Da un mese a questa parte, a fare le stesse cose fatte senza problemi un mese fa, vado in affanno. Sarà un caso, un periodo, o non lo so.
Fatto sta che è stato per me inevitabile collegare il tutto con il vaccino, ma altrettanto ovvio che non ho sicurezze neppure di questo. Speriamo sia reversibile, ovviamente se mi desse dei problemi maggiori andrò comunque a farmi controllare, malgrado sia refrattaria ai medici. L'impressione è quella di avere avuto un innalzamento della pressione: mai misurata, ma i sintomi (compreso ronzio nelle orecchie e la vista che si acutizza, al contrario di quanto avviene con la pressione bassa, cui da sempre sono stata avvezza) paiono essere quelli. Tanto, vaccino o no, se quello fosse non potrei ringraziare proprio nessuno. Sta di fatto, che pure oggi ripiegherò facendo una camminata "da pensionata" 

Edit: ne parlavo con un amico giusto ieri, cui è capitata un'altra strana sorte 
Praticamente, dopo una settimana dalla seconda dose, ha avuto problemi enormi di cervicale, un rigonfiamento pazzesco in loco (roba che aveva pensato a un cancro), e da perdere continuamente l'equilibrio e non riuscire a stare in piedi. Dopo varie giornate trascorse in P.S., gli hanno dato psicofarmaci potentissimi per sistemare l'equilibrio (sic!), ma è rimasto senza riuscire quasi a stare in piedi per un bel pò. E ancora ad oggi, non è più quello di prima. Saranno tutte coincidenze, speriamo bene.
Ah, e dimenticavo: causa del "bozzo" e della malattia rimaste formalmente inspiegabili e sconosciute!


----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grazie per i consigli, ovviamente però non parlavo di partenze a freddo, ma di cose e percorsi che ho sempre fatto, a una certa andatura, e con un certo grado di allenamento. Da un mese a questa parte, a fare le stesse cose fatte senza problemi un mese fa, vado in affanno. Sarà un caso, un periodo, o non lo so.
> Fatto sta che è stato per me inevitabile collegare il tutto con il vaccino, ma altrettanto ovvio che non ho sicurezze neppure di questo. Speriamo sia reversibile, ovviamente se mi desse dei problemi maggiori andrò comunque a farmi controllare, malgrado sia refrattaria ai medici. L'impressione è quella di avere avuto un innalzamento della pressione: mai misurata, ma i sintomi (compreso ronzio nelle orecchie e la vista che si acutizza, al contrario di quanto avviene con la pressione bassa, cui da sempre sono stata avvezza) paiono essere quelli. Tanto, vaccino o no, se quello fosse non potrei ringraziare proprio nessuno. Sta di fatto, che pure oggi ripiegherò facendo una camminata "da pensionata"
> 
> Edit: ne parlavo con un amico giusto ieri, cui è capitata un'altra strana sorte
> ...


Il ronzio alle orecchie c'è anche con la pressione bassa, eh.
Secondo me c'è troppa fobia da vaccino, in generale. Si pensa al vaccino anche se si ha il singhiozzo dopo pranzo.


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Il ronzio alle orecchie c'è anche con la pressione bassa, eh.
> Secondo me c'è troppa fobia da vaccino, in generale. Si pensa al vaccino anche se si ha il singhiozzo dopo pranzo.


Mi auguro tanto che sia come dici tu, e che il resto parta tutto dalla testa. Fatto sta che è così. Se il mio affanno potrebbe pure essere dovuto all'ansia, un bozzo sul collo dubito.  Ripeto: saranno casi. Per me inevitabile pensarci, ma si sa pure bene come la penso sulla sicurezza di questo vaccino. Il mio amico fondamentalmente sanissimo, eh. Pure lui non ha potuto evitare di vaccinarsi, ma ne avrebbe fatto a meno molto volentieri.  In ogni caso le magagne se le tiene, e le cause restano sconosciute.


----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi auguro tanto che sia come dici tu, e che il resto parta tutto dalla testa. Fatto sta che è così. Se il mio affanno potrebbe pure essere dovuto all'ansia, un bozzo sul collo dubito.  Ripeto: saranno casi. Per me inevitabile pensarci, ma si sa pure bene come la penso sulla sicurezza di questo vaccino. Il mio amico fondamentalmente sanissimo, eh. Pure lui non ha potuto evitare di vaccinarsi, ma ne avrebbe fatto a meno molto volentieri.  In ogni caso le magagne se le tiene, e le cause restano sconosciute.


Spero si sia rivolto anche ad uno specialista in libera professione prima di prendere farmaci potentissimi per l'ansia. Io, da ignorante, ho pensato subito alla mononucleosi.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi auguro tanto che sia come dici tu, e che il resto parta tutto dalla testa. Fatto sta che è così. Se il mio affanno potrebbe pure essere dovuto all'ansia, un bozzo sul collo dubito.  Ripeto: saranno casi. Per me inevitabile pensarci, ma si sa pure bene come la penso sulla sicurezza di questo vaccino. Il mio amico fondamentalmente sanissimo, eh. Pure lui non ha potuto evitare di vaccinarsi, ma ne avrebbe fatto a meno molto volentieri.  In ogni caso le magagne se le tiene, e le cause restano sconosciute.


Ma i disturbi e la malattie non sono omicidi di cui si deve individuare il colpevole.
Si individuano possibili correlazioni probabilistiche. Tutti conosciamo un centenario che ha sempre fumato, penso a Camilleri, ma statisticamente è meglio non fumare.


----------



## ologramma (7 Novembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ci fossero stati i no-ddt in giro, ti saresti salvato.
> In fondo il ddt era recente e non era stato sperimentato a sufficienza


ricord perchè mi fu detto  che gli americani quando sbarcarono  cioè arrivarono a roma sparsero con gli aeri questo famoso ddt  , di zanzare neanche più l'ombra e pensare che la malaria nelle paludi prosciugate da Mussolini  nei canali di drenaggio vi erano , così pure i pidocchi  .
Non si sapeva della loro gravità nel tempo di respirare tale sostanza


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Novembre 2021)

Ho scoperto che sono in fissa ormai su chi vaccinato e chi no..


Ieri sera abbiamo festeggiato il compleanno di un amico di vecchia data  ..ha radunato un 80 di persone...cena in una saletta privata in un ristorante....
Prima di entrare mi dice candidamente...non serve il green pass ...il proprietario è amico dei carabinieri non fanno i controlli...(e lui non sa della mia fisima)...
Stavo per tornarmene a casa...

Sono andata veramente in panico...e mi sono girati i coglioni in tempo zero...

3/4 degli invitati non li avevo mai visti in vita mia...(lui ha raggruppato in un unica serata tutte le sue conoscenze...da vecchi amici nuovi amici...amici sportivi...amici politici...ecc eccc eccc)

Beh dopo esserci tutti seduti...sono passati i camerieri a controllare la certificazione di tutti...
Altro che ...qua non fanno controlli...
Non ho capito perché lui mi abbia detto così...
Probabilmente il proprietario del locale non chiede la certificazione ai soliti clienti , ma al resto della clientela si...
E visto che eravamo un mega gruppo...l ha chiesto eccome!!!

Nel caso non avessero chiesto nulla con buona probabilità me ne tornavo a casa mia...e amen!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che sono in fissa ormai su chi vaccinato e chi no..
> 
> 
> Ieri sera abbiamo festeggiato il compleanno di un amico di vecchia data  ..ha radunato un 80 di persone...cena in una saletta privata in un ristorante....
> ...


Che tu fossi in fissa era evidente


----------



## ologramma (7 Novembre 2021)

pensa ieri in un centro commerciale per prendere il caffè dentro me lo hanno chiesto , il ragazzo si è scusato  ma ormai ci ho fatto l'abitudine , sia in piscina in palestra  musei , negozi devo dire no ed eravamo una moltitudine , con mascherina devo dire tutti anche se qualcuno insiste  mettendola in un modo scorretto cioè con il naso fuori ,


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente, anche perché si fuma dalla notte dei tempi. Oggi lo si fa da informati, dei rischi. Ieri, no. Se vai in certi posti, incentivano persino il consumo di foglie di cocaina da masticare insieme a chiodi di garofano (dicono che sia rilassante).
> 
> Il problema sta tutto nell'informazione.
> Io in questi giorni sto abbastanza preoccupata.
> ...


A me è capitato per un po'. Mal di testa compreso,  con continuo ricorso a Ibuprofen..
Oggi mi son fatto una quindicina di chilometri in montagna e tutto è andato bene.
Qualche volta si va in bici insieme.
Ieri ero a Novegro per trovare dei ricambi per la mia.
In realtà ho fatto giornata.



Foglia ha detto:


> Grazie per i consigli, ovviamente però non parlavo di partenze a freddo, ma di cose e percorsi che ho sempre fatto, a una certa andatura, e con un certo grado di allenamento. Da un mese a questa parte, a fare le stesse cose fatte senza problemi un mese fa, vado in affanno. Sarà un caso, un periodo, o non lo so.
> Fatto sta che è stato per me inevitabile collegare il tutto con il vaccino, ma altrettanto ovvio che non ho sicurezze neppure di questo. Speriamo sia reversibile, ovviamente se mi desse dei problemi maggiori andrò comunque a farmi controllare, malgrado sia refrattaria ai medici. L'impressione è quella di avere avuto un innalzamento della pressione: mai misurata, ma i sintomi (compreso ronzio nelle orecchie e la vista che si acutizza, al contrario di quanto avviene con la pressione bassa, cui da sempre sono stata avvezza) paiono essere quelli. Tanto, vaccino o no, se quello fosse non potrei ringraziare proprio nessuno. Sta di fatto, che pure oggi ripiegherò facendo una camminata "da pensionata"
> 
> Edit: ne parlavo con un amico giusto ieri, cui è capitata un'altra strana sorte
> ...


Io ho avuto cervicale, dolori di testa, affanno,  pressione più alta e battito accelerato.
Ho preso Ibuprofen alla bisogno con gastroprotettore per evitare altri problemi. Forse ora è passato.



Vera ha detto:


> Il ronzio alle orecchie c'è anche con la pressione bassa, eh.
> Secondo me c'è troppa fobia da vaccino, in generale. Si pensa al vaccino anche se si ha il singhiozzo dopo pranzo.


Questo effetti avversi sono in realtà riconosciuti.
E abbastanza frequenti. 
Il mal di testa è comune. 
In teoria dovrebbe passare subito, in alcune persone va avanti parecchio.



Foglia ha detto:


> Mi auguro tanto che sia come dici tu, e che il resto parta tutto dalla testa. Fatto sta che è così. Se il mio affanno potrebbe pure essere dovuto all'ansia, un bozzo sul collo dubito.  Ripeto: saranno casi. Per me inevitabile pensarci, ma si sa pure bene come la penso sulla sicurezza di questo vaccino. Il mio amico fondamentalmente sanissimo, eh. Pure lui non ha potuto evitare di vaccinarsi, ma ne avrebbe fatto a meno molto volentieri.  In ogni caso le magagne se le tiene, e le cause restano sconosciute.


Beh,  l'ansia ha dei sintomi molto comprensibili. 
E non si presenta all'improvviso. 
Le persone ansiose generalmente lo sono tutta la vita.



ologramma ha detto:


> ricord perchè mi fu detto  che gli americani quando sbarcarono  cioè arrivarono a roma sparsero con gli aeri questo famoso ddt  , di zanzare neanche più l'ombra e pensare che la malaria nelle paludi prosciugate da Mussolini  nei canali di drenaggio vi erano , così pure i pidocchi  .
> Non si sapeva della loro gravità nel tempo di respirare tale sostanza


In realtà il pericolo più grande è dovuto all'accumulo nell'ambiente e nella catena, alimentare.
Certo,  un insetticida è sempre meglio non respirarlo, eh.
Ma si disperde facilmente nell'aria.


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> A me è capitato per un po'. Mal di testa compreso,  con continuo ricorso a Ibuprofen..
> Oggi mi son fatto una quindicina di chilometri in montagna e tutto è andato bene.
> Qualche volta si va in bici insieme.
> Ieri ero a Novegro per trovare dei ricambi per la mia.
> In realtà ho fatto giornata.


Ma pure io, oggi, passeggiata da pensionata, ma pur sempre una ventina di chilometri 
Il punto è che fin tanto che non sforzo anche io tutto ok, ma se sforzo appena è come se il motore andasse inutilmente su di giri. Boh. Sperem 

Per il giro in bici quando vuoi, sai bene che nei miei giretti posso anche arrivare nella tua zona, o al limite a metà strada, più che volentieri  (sempre ovviamente se il cuore mi regge, a sto punto! ).

Bravo che hai sistemato la bici! Questo fine settimana ci ho praticamente rinunciato e mi manca 



danny ha detto:


> Io ho avuto cervicale, dolori di testa, affanno,  pressione più alta e battito accelerato.
> Ho preso Ibuprofen alla bisogno con gastroprotettore per evitare altri problemi. Forse ora è passato.


A parte il mal di testa e cervicale (che non ho) il resto abbastanza simile 
Non me ne accorgo nei momenti "normali". Quando sono un pò sotto sforzo però sì.



danny ha detto:


> Beh,  l'ansia ha dei sintomi molto comprensibili.
> E non si presenta all'improvviso.
> Le persone ansiose generalmente lo sono tutta la vita.


Bah, c'è da dire che io un pochino lo sono. Però ripeto: tutto può essere   , ma non credo sia stato dovuto dall'ansia.


----------



## ologramma (7 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho avuto cervicale, dolori di testa, affanno,  pressione più alta e battito accelerato.
> Ho preso Ibuprofen alla bisogno con gastroprotettore per evitare altri problemi. Forse ora è passato.


quando avevo colpo della strega , dolori alla spalla e al ginocchio io prendo aulin con il protettore, per la cervicale  esercizi  posturali e  rafforzamento muscoli del collo , oggi 5 km a piedi 
Brufen è leggerino


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> quando avevo colpo della strega , dolori alla spalla e al ginocchio io prendo aulin con il protettore, per la cervicale  esercizi  posturali e  rafforzamento muscoli del collo , oggi 5 km a piedi
> Brufen è leggerino


Aulin è pesantuccio, eh.
Lo prendeva sempre mia madre.
Comunque l'Ibuprofen di solito basta per il mio mal di testa. 
Stavolta no. Mi alzavo già la mattina.
Ora va un po' meglio, per fortuna.
Oggi infatti in montagna è andata bene, come una volta.


----------



## ologramma (7 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Aulin è pesantuccio, eh.
> Lo prendeva sempre mia madre.


solo  per cinque giorni , se no facevo iniezioni  piu potenti per il colpo della strega


----------



## ologramma (7 Novembre 2021)

danny ma per la pressione prendi Brufen? Non mi sembra che sia la cura idonea devi prendere la pasticca per abbassare la pressione, cosa che io faccio già da più di dieci anni


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> danny ma per la pressione prendi Brufen? Non mi sembra che sia la cura idonea devi prendere la pasticca per abbassare la pressione, cosa che io faccio già da più di dieci anni


Mal di testa. 
Io ho sempre avuto la pressione bassa


----------



## ologramma (8 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mal di testa.
> Io ho sempre avuto la pressione bassa


nella tua risposta articolata parlavi di pressione ecco perchè dicevo  la pasticca , se veramente ce l'hai bassa  non credo ti serva


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> nella tua risposta articolata parlavi di pressione ecco perchè dicevo  la pasticca , se veramente ce l'hai bassa  non credo ti serva


Mi si è alzata dopo la seconda dose.
D'altronde, ho fatto Pfizer...


----------



## ologramma (8 Novembre 2021)

io pur prendendola ho fatto due dosi di Pfizer e fra una settimana mi prenoto per la terza insieme alla mia signora , se non avevo fatto il vaccino dell'influenza avrei già fatto tutto .
Foto che lago è che si vede  di ieri?


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> io pur prendendola ho fatto due dosi di Pfizer e fra una settimana mi prenoto per la terza insieme alla mia signora , se non avevo fatto il vaccino dell'influenza avrei già fatto tutto .
> Foto che lago è che si vede  di ieri?


Como.


----------



## ologramma (8 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Como.


sai devo ritornarci mi ricordo quel viaggio con la seicento di mio padre nel lontano 1961 fino su a Milano con tappa a Como , le zanzare ci massacrarono  , poi svizzera e quindi passati al lago di Garda e scendendo per Rimini e ritorno .
L'anno non ne sono così sicuro ma è li li


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai devo ritornarci mi ricordo quel viaggio con la seicento di mio padre nel lontano 1961 fino su a Milano con tappa a Como , le zanzare ci massacrarono  , poi svizzera e quindi passati al lago di Garda e scendendo per Rimini e ritorno .
> L'anno non ne sono così sicuro ma è li li


Il problema è che sono zone molto trafficate,  quindi devi mettere in conto eventuali code al ritorno. Però ci sono passeggiate facili che appagano dal punto di vista paesaggistico a poca distanza da Milano. Oltre a formazioni geologiche incredibili, grotte,  abissi etc.


----------



## ologramma (8 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è che sono zone molto trafficate,  quindi devi mettere in conto eventuali code al ritorno. Però ci sono passeggiate facili che appagano dal punto di vista paesaggistico a poca distanza da Milano. Oltre a formazioni geologiche incredibili, grotte,  abissi etc.


ieri mi sono accontentato della solita passeggiata  sulle rive del lago di Albano , affollatissimo  ma non il pienone   estivo .
Ieri deceduto per incidente un ciclista amatoriale messo sotto un tunnel  ho visto atterrare l'elicottero dell'eliambulanza  ma dopo è ripartito  vuoto


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ieri mi sono accontentato della solita passeggiata  sulle rive del lago di Albano , affollatissimo  ma non il pienone   estivo .
> Ieri deceduto per incidente un ciclista amatoriale messo sotto un tunnel  ho visto atterrare l'elicottero dell'eliambulanza  ma dopo è ripartito  vuoto


Povero.


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2021)

Io devo partire settimana prossima x lavoro e vogliono vaccino e tampone fatto la mattina  della partenza ( è una convention )
Sono raffreddata di brutto ora mi viene il dubbio che mi trovino positiva e resto qui


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Io devo partire settimana prossima x lavoro e vogliono vaccino e tampone fatto la mattina  della partenza ( è una convention )
> Sono raffreddata di brutto ora mi viene il dubbio che mi trovino positiva e resto qui


Dove ti mandano? A raccogliere le patate in Irlanda?


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2021)

Anche l'Austria getta la spugna nella lotta per la libertà. 

E c'è già chi, pensando alle origini del Fuhrer , ha individuato la scusa del covid come un possibile nuovo terreno di coltura  di una forma moderna del nazismo









						Covid Austria, scatta lockdown per non vaccinati
					

Non potranno andare al ristorante, dal parrucchiere, partecipare a eventi sportivi e usare gli impianti di risalita. Le nuove disposizioni valgono




					www.adnkronos.com


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Io devo partire settimana prossima x lavoro e vogliono vaccino e tampone fatto la mattina  della partenza ( è una convention )
> Sono raffreddata di brutto ora mi viene il dubbio che mi trovino positiva e resto qui


Ti conviene fare un tampone in questi giorni...di quelli che si acquistano in farmacia.
Sono attendibili e con 10 euro ti togli ogni dubbio...


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dove ti mandano? A raccogliere le patate in Irlanda?


 a Roma convention con altre aziende e le regole del mio AD sono vaccini  e tampone fatto la mattina della partenza



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ti conviene fare un tampone in questi giorni...di quelli che si acquistano in farmacia.
> Sono attendibili e con 10 euro ti togli ogni dubbio...


infatti voglio fare così
Che palle pero



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ti conviene fare un tampone in questi giorni...di quelli che si acquistano in farmacia.
> Sono attendibili e con 10 euro ti togli ogni dubbio...


 Ma lo fai li o te lo fai tu come funziona ?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma lo fai li o te lo fai tu come funziona ?


Guarda è facilissimo....ti inserisci il bastoncino nelle 2 narici...poi lo immergi in una soluzione che trovi nella confezione poi fai cadere x  gocce di liquido sullo Stick che rivela in 10 minuti se sei positiva o meno (tipo test di gravidanza....)
Deve apparire 1 linea per indicare che il test è riuscito.... se appaiono 2 linee ...sei nelle canne...
Dovrebbero essere tutti così...


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> tipo test di gravidanza


Spero tu non abbia fatto i test di gravidanza con le narici..


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2021)

In Russia 2/3 si sono salvati dai terribili effetti collaterali del vaccino ma nonostante questo non se la passano tanto bene 









						Si aggrava la situazione pandemica in Russia
					

Nelle ultime 24 ore sono morte 1'159 persone e ne sono state contagiate più di 40’000




					www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Novembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Spero tu non abbia fatto i test di gravidanza con le narici..


Per quello che erano sempre positivi....
Vedi che succede a non leggere le istruzioni


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda è facilissimo....ti inserisci il bastoncino nelle 2 narici...poi lo immergi in una soluzione che trovi nella confezione poi fai cadere x  gocce di liquido sullo Stick che rivela in 10 minuti se sei positiva o meno (tipo test di gravidanza....)
> Deve apparire 1 linea per indicare che il test è riuscito.... se appaiono 2 linee ...sei nelle canne...
> Dovrebbero essere tutti così...


Ho prenotato inFarmacia un rapido vado tra mezz'ora ora 
Piu  che altro x mia mamma che arriva x stare con mio figlio poiché io vado  via x lavoro e pur  essendo vaccinata ha comunque  75 anni


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ho prenotato inFarmacia un rapido vado tra mezz'ora ora
> Piu  che altro x mia mamma che arriva x stare con mio figlio poiché io vado  via x lavoro e pur  essendo vaccinata ha comunque  75 anni


Hai fatto benissimo!!!!!
In bocca al lupo...
PS in farmacia ci sarà abbastanza casino...con tutti quelli che devono fare il tampone per il green pass...
Da me ormai c è un rebelotto tremendo ...anche i farmacisti stessi si lamentano...


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> In generale, ritengo dovere di una società (sana) combattere i parassitismi presenti al proprio interno e non lasciare che si evolvano da soli in base ad un principio di darwinismo sociale.
> 
> Intendiamoci, c'è anche chi invece ritiene debbano evolversi proprio così, ed è una posizione che pur non condividendola posso anche rispettare, però a quel punto non mi si deve venire a triturare le palle lamentandosi delle conseguenze  di tale parassitismo: si accetta il darwinismo anche se siamo noi stessi ad essere i pesci piccoli che vengono mangiati da quelli grandi, o se siamo noi stessi i rami secchi che è necessario tagliare per tenere in salute la pianta (la responsabilità delle proprie scelte, no?  ). Altrimenti è solo paraculismo!
> 
> ...


Parto dal fondo.
Non è corretto quello che hai scritto.

Non mi metto a farti la cronistoria dell'evoluzione delle leggi riguardanti le sostanze, ma ad oggi in Italia non è permesso nè scambiare nè detenere (uso personale o meno) nè spacciare sostanze.
C'è semmai una distinzione fra le pene, amministrative piuttosto che penali.

Ho sempre trovato ridicola l'informazione in proposito.
E continuo a trovarla ridicola. Oltre che idiota.

Quindi io mi drogo rispettando la legalità.

Se la mia amica si cala una pasticca, non regolarmente prescritta dal medico (e credimi, di opzioni a riguardo ce ne sono parecchie, basta saper mescolare quel che serve e ne esce un bel viaggetto comunque a volerlo fare) sta compiendo un atto illegale.

Tornando all'inizio del tuo post...

Io sono piuttosto convinta che pensare di eliminare il parassitismo, piuttosto che il parlare di una società sana (non entro neanche nel merito sulla storia e la distinzione fra sano e malato che non la finiremmo più) sia una illusione.
Al pari di quelle riguardante la sicurezza. La libertà. La non malattia.

Semplicemente stiamo molto meglio di quando c'è stata la peste, o anche soltanto rispetto ad inizio secolo, ma fondamentalmente le menate sono le stesse.
In questa pandemia si sono visti gli stessi identici comportamenti che si sono visti nelle passate pandemie...negazione totale, negazione personale (per il proprio paese) individuazione di un colpevole untore generale, tentativo di allontanamento dell'untore, individuazione di untori da indicare a colpevoli, canalizzazione della rabbia popolare.

E' tutto qui.
1000 anni di storia (a farla corta) e siamo allo stesso punto.

Personalmente non penso che sia sospensione del giudizio critico.
La realtà è che si sta andando suppergiù a casaccio. A fronte di evidenze, certo. Ma fondamentalmente a casaccio (proprio perchè è completamente irrazionale pensare di avere certezze su un qualunque futuro).

A me fa parecchio ridere chi si assume certezze.
A prescindere da dove le collochi.

E' l'illusione della sicurezza.
E mi fa ridere.


----------



## abebis (12 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Parto dal fondo.
> Non è corretto quello che hai scritto.
> 
> Non mi metto a farti la cronistoria dell'evoluzione delle leggi riguardanti le sostanze, ma ad oggi in Italia non è permesso nè scambiare nè detenere (uso personale o meno) nè spacciare sostanze.
> ...


Per quello che riguarda le leggi sulle droghe, ammetto la mia ignoranza e prendo per buono quello che mi dici.

Per il resto, ovviamente eliminare il parassitismo è una pia illusione. Non ho detto che va eliminato: ho detto che va combattuto, contrastato. Se lo si accetta passivamente, lo si giustifica. Se lo si osserva come se fosse un esperimento sociologico, lo si valida. In questo caso, si perde il diritto  di incazzarsi per i danni che fa il parassitismo, che si tratti di chi non si vaccina, di un impiegato fancazzista, di un politico che si fa i cazzi suoi o di un evasore fiscale.

Infine, no: non mi sento di paragonare la situazione attuale a quella di secoli fa: secoli fa non si aveva idea di quali erano le cause di una pandemia né c'erano strumenti per combatterla, se non isolare chi era malato, ma senza sapere se effettivamente era una misura davvero efficace (per dire: adesso sappiamo che ci sono malattie infettive in cui dopo che si sviluppano i sintomi non si è più infettivi per gli altri. In questi casi, sappiamo che l'isolamento è inutile. All'epoca ovviamente non lo sapevano). Insomma, si tirava a campare con le conoscenze che si avevano all'epoca, in attesa che passasse la tempesta, e non si poteva fare altrimenti.

Adesso no: abbiamo ben altre conoscenze e comportarsi in un certo modo vuol dire esattamente rifiutare scientemente, ma illogicamente, quelle precise conoscenze acquisite col sudore e la morte nel corso dei secoli.

È un ben diverso atteggiamento rispetto a secoli fa: è ignoranza e oscurantismo, e questo non lo trovo accettabile.

Se poi invece vuoi dire che è la stupidità a non avere età né tempo, allora lì mi trovi d'accordo!


----------



## feather (12 Novembre 2021)

Per chi si da la pena di leggere i paper, i risultati di efficacia e sicurezza per i bambini dai 5 agli 11 anni









						Evaluation of the BNT162b2 Covid-19 Vaccine in Children 5 to 11 Years of Age | NEJM
					

Original Article from The New England Journal of Medicine — Evaluation of the BNT162b2 Covid-19 Vaccine in Children 5 to 11 Years of Age



					www.nejm.org


----------



## Skorpio (12 Novembre 2021)

Oh..  finalmente di nuovo vivi, dopo tanto, tanto tempo..

E pensare che ci eravamo lasciati quando la Germania era ancora un paese libero ..

Un modello, il nostro modello, un pò come una mamma per noi italiani. la nostra mamma.
Severa ma equilibrata, forte ma comprensiva.

e allora..  Se lo dice mamma, le lo fa mamma.. allora va bene

dove non esisteva proprio parlare di green pass sul lavoro, il virus era solo un simpatico compagno che si palesava con 2 starnuti, e le persone, vaccinate o no, erano libere di fare tutto.. cinema teatri ristoranti.. gasthof  ..

Che paese.. loro si....

Bei tempi..  quei tempi..

Quanto tempo è passato da allora...









						Oltre 50mila casi in Germania, Scholz: "Serve nuova campagna di vaccinazioni"
					

Oltre 50mila casi in Germania, Scholz: "Serve nuova campagna di vaccinazioni"




					www.huffingtonpost.it


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Novembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche l'Austria getta la spugna nella lotta per la libertà.
> 
> E c'è già chi, pensando alle origini del Fuhrer , ha individuato la scusa del covid come un possibile nuovo terreno di coltura  di una forma moderna del nazismo
> 
> ...


E ci pigliavano tutti per il culo per le nostre restrizioni.


----------



## ipazia (12 Novembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Per quello che riguarda le leggi sulle droghe, ammetto la mia ignoranza e prendo per buono quello che mi dici.
> 
> Per il resto, ovviamente eliminare il parassitismo è una pia illusione. Non ho detto che va eliminato: ho detto che va combattuto, contrastato. Se lo si accetta passivamente, lo si giustifica. Se lo si osserva come se fosse un esperimento sociologico, lo si valida. In questo caso, si perde il diritto  di incazzarsi per i danni che fa il parassitismo, che si tratti di chi non si vaccina, di un impiegato fancazzista, di un politico che si fa i cazzi suoi o di un evasore fiscale.
> 
> ...


Quello che dico è verificabile...un po' di sbattimento, ma solo di forma e non di....sostanza 

Per quanto riguarda il passato, non mi stavo riferendo alle conoscenze specifiche mediche, che sono evidentemente state ampliate, ma alle dinamiche degli individui e sociali.

Personalmente è esattamente questo che mi incuriosisce: nonostante gli evidenti progressi, in quasi tutti i campi di studio, l'uomo resta uguale a se stesso e applica le stesse dinamiche.

I parassiti, in natura - e quindi nella società umana - hanno un ruolo ben preciso. E una loro utilità.
Una loro posizione funzionale al mantenimento della società stessa.

Come minimo non ci si potrebbe incazzare con loro - individuando un inferiore, o un nemico apparentemente esterno, su cui dirigere rabbia e frustrazione che deriva dal far conoscenza con la propria impotenza - convogliando così in una direzione definita emozioni che socialmente sono disfunzionali al mantenimento dell'equilibrio. (luhmann docet)

Come minimo non ci si potrebbe rassicurare della propria indiscutibile superiorità a loro confronto. Un po' come per i devianti. Sono fondamentali alla sicurezza identitaria di un sistema. Eliminali, e il sistema implode. 

Quindi, essendo più incuriosita da una estinzione di specie, mi auguro che nessuna di queste orribili categorie sociali vengano soppresse. (e sinceramente dubito che a qualcuno interessi veramente sopprimerle, sarebbe troppo pericoloso, meglio inglobarle seppur mettendole ai margini ed etichettandole creando quella bellissima ed eterea linea immaginaria che separa ciò che è norma- le da ciò che non lo è).

Combattute, vabbè...fa parte del gioco.
E questo è un gioco a cui però io non ho mai giocato dalla parte della ragione, proprio per la mia scarsa predisposizione ad avere simpatia per il sistema e le sue meccaniche. Ho sempre preferite sedermi dalla parte del torto (per usare le categorie di riferimento.).
Fin da ragazzina.

Passati i miei anni di idealismo, in cui ho creduto che l'essere umano fosse più di se stesso, ho semplicemente accettato l'idea che siamo un ammasso di cellule al servizio e schiavi dell'evoluzione. Niente di più e niente di meno.

Quello che sta avvenendo è probabilmente l'unica cosa che può accadere.
La nostra specie è parecchio ripetitiva in queste cose.

Anche avendo una bozza di IA fra le mani


----------



## MariLea (12 Novembre 2021)




----------



## abebis (12 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come minimo non ci si potrebbe rassicurare della propria indiscutibile superiorità a loro confronto.


Ahhh, ecco! Ora ti ho capita, finalmente: a te servono gli stupidi come metro di paragone per avere la certezza di non essere stupida tu stessa... 

Beh, mi dispiace deluderti... è stato dimostrato che o sei di una semplicità disarmante (tipo a livello di protozoo) oppure la coerenza di un sistema sufficientemente complesso non può essere dimostrata dal suo interno... 


Se non lo si è, bisogna rassegnarsi a vivere nell'incertezza dell'essere stupidi, perché l'unica alternativa possibile è solo avere la certezza di esserlo, ma in quel caso si è troppo stupidi per capirlo...


----------



## ipazia (12 Novembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Ahhh, ecco! Ora ti ho capita, finalmente: a te servono gli stupidi come metro di paragone per avere la certezza di non essere stupida tu stessa...
> 
> Beh, mi dispiace deluderti... è stato dimostrato che o sei di una semplicità disarmante (tipo a livello di protozoo) oppure la coerenza di un sistema sufficientemente complesso non può essere dimostrata dal suo interno...
> 
> ...


Bah...come umana condivido il 96% del mio DNA con gli scimpanzé.

Non è qualcosa che mi inquieta. (Anche se avrei preferito i lupi...le scimmie non mi piacciono particolarmente, sono crudeli, xenofobe e aggressive e a mio giudizio stupide, ma tant'è, così è) 

La consapevolezza dell'incertezza è essenza, la mia spiritualità, la tentazione di guardare le stelle sapendo di essere polvere.

Sono un esperimento evolutivo.

Sono anni che ho lasciato l'idea che l'umano (inteso come specie) fosse altro da questo.

Il resto è mitologia. Narrazione sociale.

Devo dire che questo, unito all'idea del limite e della morte è parecchio rasserenante.


Non trovi?


----------



## spleen (12 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bah...come umana condivido il 96% del mio DNA con gli scimpanzé.
> 
> Non è qualcosa che mi inquieta. (Anche se avrei preferito i lupi...le scimmie non mi piacciono particolarmente, sono crudeli, xenofobe e aggressive e a mio giudizio stupide, ma tant'è, così è)
> 
> ...


Non condivido il tuo astio nei confronti delle scimmie  e detto per inciso tutti gli esseri viventi sono un esperimento evolutivo.


----------



## ipazia (12 Novembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Non condivido il tuo astio nei confronti delle scimmie  e detto per inciso *tutti gli esseri viventi sono un esperimento evolutivo*.



eh...G., ridacchiando, mi dice spesso che in quanto scimmia, sono necessariamente xenofoba nei confronti delle altre scimmie (oltre tutto il resto)!
Tenendo conto della nostra storia, non saremmo qui, se fosse diversamente. 





guardale 

Però mi piacciono tanto i gatti!! 
(anche se G. mi ricorda che qualche migliaia di anni fa quelli se ne stavano sui rami e quando passavamo ci aspiravano per la testa!! )

Esattamente!
...sottolinearlo per la specie umana, con gli umani, mi diverte moltissimo!

Quando lo dico ai gatti, mi guardano annoiati e se sono di buon umore - loro - mi miagolano "pappa!!"!


----------



## Marjanna (13 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Personalmente è esattamente questo che mi incuriosisce: nonostante gli evidenti progressi, in quasi tutti i campi di studio, l'uomo resta uguale a se stesso e applica le stesse dinamiche.


Potrebbe essere che noi vediamo un arco di tempo piccolo, anche se si parla di quattro secoli dalla peste raccontata dal Manzoni, per pretendere di vedere un cambiamento.
Gli animali che hanno un'evoluzione (intesa come cambiamento, non necessariamente "miglioramento") più veloce sono quelli che vivono meno, tipo gli insetti, ma che hanno anche molte più generazioni rispetto ad una specie come la nostra.
La nostra mano gli studiosi ci dicono essere più primitiva di quella degli scimpanzè, o forse per noi non si è reso necessario cambiarla. (A proposito di scimpanzè e bonobo, ho trovato questo interessante https://www.glistatigenerali.com/bi...ga-italiana-vi-racconto-i-segreti-dei-bonobo/, anche se forse ne eri già al corrente).
Se penso al modo di parlare, al lessico, di qualche generazione fa io trovo vi sia stata un'evoluzione, un cambiamento, ma non intenso come aumento di complessità, ma come diminuzione, tipo che ci siam persi qualche arto per strada, o una sfumatura di colore (anche se a livello di geni un arto o un colore sarebbero un'enorme evoluzione, percui di fatto non è che sto parlando di un vero aspetto evolutivo).
Mi viene anche da pensare che noi abbiamo fatto dei progressi ma in relazione a mezzi, ovvero il nostro tipo di evoluzione, stando negli ultimi secoli, non ci ha portato ad avere grandi cambiamenti fisici (per quanto noi possiamo notarne vedendo foto del passato), non ci sono spuntate le ali per volare, o le pinne per nuotare, eppure siamo arrivati ovunque nel pianeta. Abbiamo modificato territori per adattarli a noi, alla nostra vita. E se pensi a questo, all'impatto che noi possiamo avere come massa nel pianeta, i tempi di "evoluzione" sono davvero recenti. Abbiamo anche addomesticato altre specie del pianeta, portando un'evoluzione a delle specie che noi ora chiamiamo domestiche, che si sono modificare per adattarsi meglio alla vita con la nostra specie (tipo il cane https://www.rivistamicron.it/notizie/luomo-ha-influenzato-levoluzione-del-cervello-del-cane/).
La curiosità che ti sei posta io la trovo interessante, perchè prendi in considerazione la trasmissione culturale come parte dell'evoluzione, e ti chiedi come sia possibile il ripetersi di determinati eventi, o meglio di reazione di massa ad eventi, pur nel passaggio culturale che vi è stato.
Probabilmente ci sono tanti piccoli pezzi sparsi nella storia dove non si è resa necessaria un'evoluzione, e quindi ci siamo ritrovati a ri-vedere quanto hai illustrato.
Pare che in futuro saremo noi stessi (come specie) a decidere come sarà la nostra evoluzione, così dicono alcuni, con aumento della vita, cure ect.
Ovviamente l'evoluzione sarà in vendita per chi potrà permettersela si dice.
A me non è che questo entusiasmi tanto, anche se non ne farò parte direttamente, non avendo figliato, però mi arriva un poco come un monocolore, come già stiamo facendo con gli altri abitanti del pianeta.
Il lupo è un animale incredibilmente affascinante, ma non il solo. Per quanto ci piaccia abbiamo poco in comune con lui, anzi lo abbiamo deturpato rubandogli i cuccioli per renderli nostri schiavi e pure contenti di essere tali, e tante volte proviamo a fare lo stesso anche fra noi, e pure lo chiamiano amore.


----------



## feather (13 Novembre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quello che sta avvenendo è probabilmente l'unica cosa che può accadere.


Questo è un punto fondamentale quasi sempre trascurato.

Il mondo è come è non perché la gente è cattiva o pigra o... è come è perché non può essere altrimenti. Incazzarsi perché non è come vorremmo è come incazzarsi perché la pioggia è bagnata e a noi piacerebbe asciutta.
Rimane il fatto che essere bagnati fradici sotto la pioggia non è divertente e non mette di buon umore ma quello è e non potrebbe essere altrimenti.
Tutto quello che si può fare è prenderne atto e usare questo fatto a nostro vantaggio. Usare la pioggia per irrigare e stare al coperto quando piove.

In questo la politica se la gioca bene ad esempio. La gran parte dell'elettorato non è particolarmente sveglio, e infatti i grandi gruppi di potere, non si incazzano perché la gente è stupida, si limitano a manipolarla per fargli fare quello che gli fa più comodo.


----------



## feather (14 Novembre 2021)

Quattro Paesi al mondo hanno già introdotto l’obbligo di vaccinarsi contro il Covid: ecco quali sono
					

Finora sono solo 4 nel mondo i governi che hanno imposto l’immunizzazione a tutta la popolazione: Indonesia, Turkmenistan, Micronesia e Tajikistan




					www.corriere.it
				




L'Italia qui ha già perso il primato..

Mi pare di aver letto che anche il Vaticano ha introdotto l'obbligo per le guardie svizzere, sembra non si fidino fino in fondo della protezione di dio


----------



## Skorpio (14 Novembre 2021)

L'Olanda,  dopo averci illuso e affascinato come paese simbolo della libertà e dell'equilibrio,  suona la campana della fine della ricreazione

"Scusateci tanto,  stavamo scherzando" - light lockdown con toccata di palle sperando di non aver irrimediabilmente bruciato anche il prossimo natale.

Commento sulla gestione di questo scorcio della pandemia: peggio che andar di notte a fari spenti tra Villa Collemandina e Corfino





__





						In Olanda scatta lockdown covid di tre settimane da sabato: Il virus è ovunque
					

"Il virus è ovunque" ha sottolineato il premier olandese Mark Rutte, annunciando il nuovo lockdown covid di 3 settimane che riguarda negozi...




					www.fanpage.it


----------



## feather (16 Novembre 2021)

Adesso iniziano a usare l'mRNA anche per altre patologie e terapie 









						Moderna Announces Positive Data from Phase 2 Study of mRNA VEGF-A Therapeutic in Patients Undergoing Coronary Artery Bypass Grafting Surgery
					

CAMBRIDGE, Mass., November 15, 2021--Moderna Announces Positive Data from Phase 2 Study of mRNA VEGF-A Therapeutic in Patients Undergoing Coronary Artery Bypass Grafting Surgery




					finance.yahoo.com


----------



## Foglia (17 Novembre 2021)

E intanto da noi, green pass o non green pass, con una soglia di vaccinati altissima:

Tg1. Green Pass, salgono i contagi e cambiano le regole sui mezzi pubblici (msn.com)


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E intanto da noi, green pass o non green pass, con una soglia di vaccinati altissima:
> 
> Tg1. Green Pass, salgono i contagi e cambiano le regole sui mezzi pubblici (msn.com)


Chissene dei mezzi pubblici. Cerchiamo di riportare anche questa discussione in tema col forum. 
Facciamo il domandone rivolto a tutti:
Avete rispettato il distanziamento sociale anche con l'amante? 
L'avete fatto con mascherina, non guardandovi in faccia,  in un luogo aperto? 
O ancora meglio,  avete smesso di vedere l'amante per limitare la diffusione del virus? 
Avete interrotto tutte le relazioni occasionali?


----------



## Foglia (17 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Chissene dei mezzi pubblici. Cerchiamo di riportare anche questa discussione in tema col forum.
> Facciamo il domandone rivolto a tutti:
> Avete rispettato il distanziamento sociale anche con l'amante?
> L'avete fatto con mascherina, non guardandovi in faccia,  in un luogo aperto?
> ...


Io in tenuta da palombaro, ovviamente!


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io in tenuta da palombaro, ovviamente!


Mi sembra il minimo.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Chissene dei mezzi pubblici. Cerchiamo di riportare anche questa discussione in tema col forum.
> Facciamo il domandone rivolto a tutti:
> Avete rispettato il distanziamento sociale anche con l'amante?
> L'avete fatto con mascherina, non guardandovi in faccia,  in un luogo aperto?
> ...


Rispondo in sequenza:

assolutamente no, con l’amante si fa sesso senza protezioni se no che amante è? Se non mi posso fidare nemmeno di chi amo, tanto vale mi vada ad impiccare subito sotto il ponte della Ghisolfa.

assolutamente no, ma lo abbiamo fatto anche All’aperto a prescindere dalla presenza o meno di una pandemia.

no, non ho smesso, a ieri il mio tampone era negativo ed a settimana scorsa non avevo MST, quindi che io sappia a stamattina non ho contratto virus.

mai avuto relazioni classificate come occasionali, nel senso che lo sono tutte compresa quella con mia moglie, quando capita l’occasione si tromba.


----------



## feather (17 Novembre 2021)

Si fa così


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Chissene dei mezzi pubblici. Cerchiamo di riportare anche questa discussione in tema col forum.
> Facciamo il domandone rivolto a tutti:
> Avete rispettato il distanziamento sociale anche con l'amante?
> L'avete fatto con mascherina, non guardandovi in faccia,  in un luogo aperto?
> ...


Come spiega chiaramente Roberta Villa, ho ridotto la mia bolla.


----------



## ologramma (17 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Chissene dei mezzi pubblici. Cerchiamo di riportare anche questa discussione in tema col forum.
> Facciamo il domandone rivolto a tutti:
> Avete rispettato il distanziamento sociale anche con l'amante?
> L'avete fatto con mascherina, non guardandovi in faccia,  in un luogo aperto?
> ...


ma perchè mi fai rispondere con delle bugie?
Ah Danny qui non se batte un chiodo


----------



## spleen (17 Novembre 2021)

alex magni: sono sempre stato attivo, mi sono vaccinato e adesso non ho più erezioni
					

Da "La Zanzara - Radio 24"           ALEX MAGNI      A La Zanzara su Radio 24 il re del porno amatoriale Alex Magni dice: “Sono stato fermato per 48 ore. Sono andato coi no vax in piazza e ho tirato fuori il pisello. Dopo il vaccino non ho più erezioni come una




					www.dagospia.com
				




ATTENZIONE!


----------



## Skorpio (19 Novembre 2021)

La Germania, dove il virus era giustamente stato declassato a raffreddore, ormai è nel dramma

Fosse successo in Italia.....









						Covid Germania, restrizioni per non vaccinati: le regole
					

Accordo tra Berlino e governi regionali: lunga lista di attività consentite solo a vaccinati e guariti. Merkel: 'Situazione drammatica'




					www.adnkronos.com


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> alex magni: sono sempre stato attivo, mi sono vaccinato e adesso non ho più erezioni
> 
> 
> Da "La Zanzara - Radio 24"           ALEX MAGNI      A La Zanzara su Radio 24 il re del porno amatoriale Alex Magni dice: “Sono stato fermato per 48 ore. Sono andato coi no vax in piazza e ho tirato fuori il pisello. Dopo il vaccino non ho più erezioni come una
> ...


Per pura curiosità, ho guardato i suoi video.
Ma è un tamarrò incredibile e quasi sempre pure le sue partner!
Un vero personaggio!!!
Ma soprattutto... quanti video ha on line????
Con questa faccenda si è assicurato un po' di visualizzazioni.


----------



## feather (20 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Con questa faccenda si è assicurato un po' di visualizzazioni.


Anche perché, dato che ora non ne può produrre di nuovi, diventeranno una rarità. Sono aumentati di valore, come i quadri di un pittore morto


----------



## feather (20 Novembre 2021)

Ed ecco un altro esempio di come va a finire quando i livelli di vaccinazione sono bassi









						L'Austria ha deciso un nuovo lockdown - Il Post
					

Sarà in vigore dal prossimo lunedì e durerà almeno dieci giorni, entro febbraio la vaccinazione sarà resa obbligatoria




					www.ilpost.it


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> alex magni: sono sempre stato attivo, mi sono vaccinato e adesso non ho più erezioni
> 
> 
> Da "La Zanzara - Radio 24"           ALEX MAGNI      A La Zanzara su Radio 24 il re del porno amatoriale Alex Magni dice: “Sono stato fermato per 48 ore. Sono andato coi no vax in piazza e ho tirato fuori il pisello. Dopo il vaccino non ho più erezioni come una
> ...


Così ad occhio e croce non gli tira più per l'età. 
Ha trovato la scusa giusta perché il 5G non è ancora molto utilizzato


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Così ad occhio e croce non gli tira più per l'età.
> Ha trovato la scusa giusta perché il 5G non è ancora molto utilizzato


Anche la cocaina dà lo stesso effetto,  alla lunga. 
Comunque ha proprio l'aria sordida.


----------



## spleen (20 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Così ad occhio e croce non gli tira più per l'età.
> Ha trovato la scusa giusta perché il 5G non è ancora molto utilizzato


Mi ha fatto ridere il fatto che ha detto di averlo tirato fuori ad una manifestazione e di essersi beccato una manganellata.
Adesso ci abbiamo pure gli impotenti da vaccino, credevo di averle viste tutte


danny ha detto:


> Per pura curiosità, ho guardato i suoi video.
> Ma è un tamarrò incredibile e quasi sempre pure le sue partner!
> Un vero personaggio!!!
> Ma soprattutto... quanti video ha on line????
> Con questa faccenda si è assicurato un po' di visualizzazioni.


Si, è un sordido tamarrissimo, che vole evidentemente farsi pubblicità in questo modo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Anche la cocaina dà lo stesso effetto,  alla lunga.
> Comunque ha proprio l'aria sordida.


Molto, speriamo non lo inizino ad in invitare alla tv insieme a Bassetti


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto ridere il fatto che ha detto di averlo tirato fuori ad una manifestazione e di essersi beccato una manganellata.
> Adesso ci abbiamo pure gli impotenti da vaccino, credevo di averle viste tutte


 voleva far vedere il manganellino floscio e se n'è beccato uno duro. Ironia della sorte


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Molto, speriamo non lo inizino ad in invitare alla tv insieme a Bassetti


Io li vedrei bene entrambi nello stesso porno. 
Magari ambientato in una terapia intensiva,  con le infermiere che fanno un orgia con loro e lo sfondo degli intubati. 
Io scherzo, ma anche i titoli di questo qui sono altrettanto grotteschi.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Novembre 2021)

Bon, tamponi fatti.
5 su 6 negativi. Il sesto viene trasferito in cantina.
Ora li dobbiamo rifare giovedì.


----------



## Lostris (20 Novembre 2021)

https://www.google.it/amp/s/m.huffi...-sul-vaccino-511_it_619219d0e4b06c5987c9e1d1/

Io non ho intenzione di vaccinare i miei figli..
Spero proprio non obblighino con la scusa della scuola


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> https://www.google.it/amp/s/m.huffi...-sul-vaccino-511_it_619219d0e4b06c5987c9e1d1/
> 
> Io non ho intenzione di vaccinare i miei figli..
> Spero proprio non obblighino con la scusa della scuola


I bambini e i ragazzi sono diffusori del virus.


----------



## Lostris (20 Novembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I bambini e i ragazzi sono diffusori del virus.


Si ma siamo praticamente tutti vaccinati.

Se si continuano a tenere precauzioni, io non vedo necessità. O meglio, per loro vedo davvero più rischi potenziali che benefici.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Novembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Si ma siamo praticamente tutti vaccinati.
> 
> Se si continuano a tenere precauzioni, io non vedo necessità. O meglio, per loro vedo davvero più rischi potenziali che benefici.


Anche io non vedo la necessità di vaccinare bambini in fasci 5/11 quando abbiamo adulti non vaccinati...
Che obbligassero prima i " vecchi" ...poi coi cuccioli ci penseremo!!!


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2021)

Boh qui I vaccinati amici etc etc hanno avuto tutti raffreddore tosse febbre. Pure la moglie adesso è impestata.
Nessuno ha fatto il tampone.
Obiettivamente chi se ne frega.
Siamo tutti vaccinati da poco, si fa come gli altri.
Sopravvissuta invece 94enne nostra conoscenza vaccinata al Covid. Casco e poi a casa.
Marito morto ma era messo male.
Figlia sessantenne positiva ma nessun sintomo.
Bollettino finito.
Andate in pace.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Si ma siamo praticamente tutti vaccinati.
> 
> Se si continuano a tenere precauzioni, io non vedo necessità. O meglio, per loro vedo davvero più rischi potenziali che benefici.


Le precauzioni comprendono anche il contenimento, tamponi, quarantene e dad.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Boh qui I vaccinati amici etc etc hanno avuto tutti raffreddore tosse febbre. Pure la moglie adesso è impestata.
> Nessuno ha fatto il tampone.
> Obiettivamente chi se ne frega.
> Siamo tutti vaccinati da poco, si fa come gli altri.
> ...


Vaccinata e nessun disturbo.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2021)

Io penso che vaccinare i bambini sia una vera follia


----------



## feather (20 Novembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> vedo davvero più rischi potenziali che benefic


Veramente i profili di rischio del vaccino nei bambini è bassissimo, addirittura più basso del covid stesso


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Novembre 2021)

la possibilità di contrarre il virus nei vaccinati e quindi a loro volta di trasmetterlo e’ molto inferiore nei vaccinati.
questa motivazione mi e’ sufficiente da genitore per vaccinare anche i miei figli e per loro decido io essendo minorenni. Per il maggiorenne decido comunque io perché lo mantengo io.
la mia quarantena inizia oggi e finisce tra dieci giorni come anche quella di mia moglie e degli altri tre, come da comunicazione ricevuta dalla scuola dalla ASST e girata ai genitori.
il mio figlio positivo, per ora asintomatico, è l’unico della famiglia non ancora vaccinato.
intanto stamattina dopo aver fatto il tampone rapido, sono andato a correre la mia mezza del tutto serenamente.
a domani penseremo domani.


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Novembre 2021)

Domanda al mio medico curante ieri pomeriggio:

Dott. Mario ho un figlio positivo ed io sono negativo, cosa devo fare? Vado al lavoro? Non saprei provi a chiedere al suo datore di lavoro.

Stessa domanda posta al comitato Covid della mia azienda:

assolutamente no, il protocollo dice che devi stare a casa in smart working fino a guarigione del figlio positivo.

in questo modo però elevano la mia probabilità di infettarmi.

che gran casino.

domani telefono all’asst.


----------



## ivanl (22 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Domanda al mio medico curante ieri pomeriggio:
> 
> Dott. Mario ho un figlio positivo ed io sono negativo, cosa devo fare? Vado al lavoro? Non saprei provi a chiedere al suo datore di lavoro.
> 
> ...


a prescindere da quello che ti diranno, se il protocollo aziendale prevede che tu stia a casa, non puoi fare diversamente. Altrimenti, ti becchi pure un provvedimento disciplinare


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Novembre 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> a prescindere da quello che ti diranno, se il protocollo aziendale prevede che tu stia a casa, non puoi fare diversamente. Altrimenti, ti becchi pure un provvedimento disciplinare


A me piace stare a casa.


----------



## Carola (22 Novembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io penso che vaccinare i bambini sia una vera follia


scusate ma gli altri vaccini allora ?


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> scusate ma gli altri vaccini allora ?


Gli altri i vaccini godono di un periodo di test più lungo.
In questo contesto invece che piaccia o meno (ed a me piace) lo stiamo testando noi adulti.
Io a breve andrò a fare la mia terza dose avendone titolo.
Tuttavia continuerò a non vaccinare il mio figlio piu‘ piccolo, che è al momento un positivo asintomatico.


----------



## Carola (22 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Gli altri i vaccini godono di un periodo di test più lungo.
> In questo contesto invece che piaccia o meno (ed a me piace) lo stiamo testando noi adulti.
> Io a breve andrò a fare la mia terza dose avendone titolo.
> Tuttavia continuerò a non vaccinare il mio figlio piu‘ piccolo, che è al momento un positivo asintomatico.


Io non avendo nessuna conoscenza medica  mi fido di parenti e amici medici e di cosa diranno loro che hanno le competenze x farlo come farei in qualsiasi altra circostanza in cui dovessi sentire un parere legato a salute cure ecc


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Io non avendo nessuna conoscenza medica  mi fido di parenti e amici medici e di cosa diranno loro che hanno le competenze x farlo come farei in qualsiasi altra circostanza in cui dovessi sentire un parere legato a salute cure ecc


Io invece ascolto solo Burioni, perché mi piace solo lui.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> scusate ma gli altri vaccini allora ?


Sui facoltativi ho sempre avuto remore
Gli altri erano obbligatori quindi inutile porsi il problema 
Resta comunque che fossero più testati e soprattutto su malattie più serie per quel che riguarda un bambino


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> scusate ma gli altri vaccini allora ?


Io aspetto che li abbiano fatti su tutti i bambini africani, e ne abbiano stesi un bel po prima di aggiustare il vaccino.

E dopo.. a quel punto lo faccio fare al mio

Anche se a quel punto sarò  all'ospizio mezzo rimbiscarito.. e il covid sarà scomparso da 30 anni

Bel rebus..


----------



## Carola (22 Novembre 2021)

Mio figlio e tornato da gare dj sci a Sölden e stato li tre gg  e ora ci hanno avvisato che ci sono casi di febbre mal di gola ecc
C'è ancora anche L influenza eh comunque !!!

vedremo sono tutti tamponati e molti vaccinati comunque


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Mio figlio e tornato da gare dj sci a Sölden e stato li tre gg  e ora ci hanno avvisato che ci sono casi di febbre mal di gola ecc
> C'è ancora anche L influenza eh comunque !!!
> vedremo sono tutti tamponati e molti vaccinati comunque


come ben spiegato da tutte le autorità, nonostante alcuni cerchino di negarlo, il vaccino non protegge dal contagio ma dall’ aggravarsi della malattia.
ad oggi i numeri confermano.
il resto son solo tanti bla bla bla.

io da vicino posso riportare un caso, che essendo singolo, mi diranno che non fa statistica e bla bla bla.
ho visto una persona prendere il virus due volte, la prima da non vaccinato ed e‘ stato molto male, la seconda da vaccinato ed ha avuto un po’ di dissenteria.


----------



## Carola (22 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> come ben spiegato da tutte le autorità, nonostante alcuni cerchino di negarlo, il vaccino non protegge dal contagio ma dall’ aggravarsi della malattia.
> ad oggi i numeri confermano.
> il resto son solo tanti bla bla bla.
> 
> ...


si certo lo so tutto questo
Intendevo dire che potrebbe comunque  anche essere la solita influenza


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> si certo lo so tutto questo
> Intendevo dire che potrebbe comunque  anche essere la solita influenza


Certo.


----------



## ologramma (23 Novembre 2021)

terza dose fatta ieri sera , passato notte bene  e bene sto ora


----------



## ologramma (23 Novembre 2021)

Correggo sto sotto il letto con febbre a 37 e un po' di tanchezza ,niente di grave forse ho fatto male ad andare a nuotare


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Correggo sto sotto il letto con febbre a 37 e un po' di tanchezza ,niente di grave forse ho fatto male ad andare a nuotare


Non c'hai più er fisico
Dai poteva accadere un po di in disposizione


----------



## Carola (23 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Correggo sto sotto il letto con febbre a 37 e un po' di tanchezza ,niente di grave forse ho fatto male ad andare a nuotare


 Capita io seconda dose andai a cammianre  in montagna ad alta quota la sera ero ko emicrania febbre 
Un giorno e stop!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Correggo sto sotto il letto con febbre a 37 e un po' di tanchezza ,niente di grave forse ho fatto male ad andare a nuotare


Mio papà e mia zia fatta terza dose ad inizio mese...nessun problema


----------



## Vera (23 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Correggo sto sotto il letto con febbre a 37 e un po' di tanchezza ,niente di grave forse ho fatto male ad andare a nuotare


Se hai 37° puoi anche metterti sopra al letto.


----------



## Ulisse (23 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse ho fatto male ad andare a nuotare


no no
negli anni non so nemmeno io quante volte sono entrato in vasca con un inizio di influenza.
Esci e tutto passato.

sono consapevole che verrà il giorno in cui nn ne uscirò più


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> no no
> negli anni non so nemmeno io quante volte sono entrato in vasca con un inizio di influenza.
> Esci e tutto passato.
> 
> sono consapevole che verrà il giorno in cui nn ne uscirò più


Meglio prendere un aereo e arrivare ai Caraibi...
Passa tutto ..


----------



## Skorpio (23 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Correggo sto sotto il letto con febbre a 37 e un po' di tanchezza ,niente di grave forse ho fatto male ad andare a nuotare


Direi di si


----------



## ologramma (24 Novembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Se hai 37° puoi anche metterti sopra al letto.


Pensa ho acceso sia il condizionatore e anche i termosifoni,dai la roba calda mi è sempre piaciuta.
Svegliato presto e sto benissimo già fatto esercizi di riscaldamento per mettermi in moto


----------



## spleen (27 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


>



Motivi FONDATI per temere rischi a lungo termine non so.
Parlo per me. Da quando ho fatto il vaccino (caso strano, eh?) se mi metto un pelo sotto sforzo il mio cuore va su di giri, di brutto. La scorsa settimana temevo quasi di morire per una salita in bici. Mica nemmeno troppo impegnativa. Cuore a mille, respirazione azzerata. Bruttissima sensazione di mancamento. Poco fa, incrociata la mia vicina di casa, son tre mesi che il ciclo le si è bloccato: da quando ha fatto il vaccino   . Già ho raccontato del mio amico, con un "bozzo" dietro il collo, incapacità di stare in piedi, e origini del "bozzo" misteriose.
Saranno tutti "casi", tanto nessuno mai (anche se fossero) li ricollegherà a quanto ci siamo buttati in corpo.


----------



## spleen (27 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Motivi FONDATI per temere rischi a lungo termine non so.
> Parlo per me. Da quando ho fatto il vaccino (caso strano, eh?) se mi metto un pelo sotto sforzo il mio cuore va su di giri, di brutto. La scorsa settimana temevo quasi di morire per una salita in bici. Mica nemmeno troppo impegnativa. Cuore a mille, respirazione azzerata. Bruttissima sensazione di mancamento. Poco fa, incrociata la mia vicina di casa, son tre mesi che il ciclo le si è bloccato: da quando ha fatto il vaccino   . Già ho raccontato del mio amico, con un "bozzo" dietro il collo, incapacità di stare in piedi, e origini del "bozzo" misteriose.
> Saranno tutti "casi", tanto nessuno mai (anche se fossero) li ricollegherà a quanto ci siamo buttati in corpo.


E' sicuramente colpa del vaccino.


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> E' sicuramente colpa del vaccino.


Non lo so se sia SICURAMENTE colpa del vaccino. Direi che in effetti sono un pò di casi "strani", no?


----------



## patroclo (27 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so se sia SICURAMENTE colpa del vaccino. Direi che in effetti sono un pò di casi "strani", no?


Sociopsicologicamente interessante: solo (diciamo in stragrande maggioranza) chi è contrario al vaccino ha amici/parenti/colleghi/vicini di casa con effetti collaterali vari


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Sociopsicologicamente interessante: solo (diciamo in stragrande maggioranza) chi è contrario al vaccino ha amici/parenti/colleghi/vicini di casa con effetti collaterali a lungo termine


Nemmeno tanto a lungo, a dire il vero. Se poi il mio avere il cuore su di giri sotto sforzo (come mai prima d'ora), la perdita del ciclo, o un bozzo inizialmente scambiato per un tumore siano effetti psicologici post vaccino non so che dire. Francamente ne dubito. Caso strano, tutta roba che tutti quelli che mi hanno detto hanno collegato (nel senso di contestualizzato nel tempo) al post vaccino. Ma saran sempre tutte fregnacce, ovvio , l'importante è non dar peso al bruciorino al braccio.


----------



## spleen (27 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Carola (27 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Motivi FONDATI per temere rischi a lungo termine non so.
> Parlo per me. Da quando ho fatto il vaccino (caso strano, eh?) se mi metto un pelo sotto sforzo il mio cuore va su di giri, di brutto. La scorsa settimana temevo quasi di morire per una salita in bici. Mica nemmeno troppo impegnativa. Cuore a mille, respirazione azzerata. Bruttissima sensazione di mancamento. Poco fa, incrociata la mia vicina di casa, son tre mesi che il ciclo le si è bloccato: da quando ha fatto il vaccino   . Già ho raccontato del mio amico, con un "bozzo" dietro il collo, incapacità di stare in piedi, e origini del "bozzo" misteriose.
> Saranno tutti "casi", tanto nessuno mai (anche se fossero) li ricollegherà a quanto ci siamo buttati in corpo.


mio ciclo
Nn sarà la
Menopausa?

a dir eil vero anche io ho avuto un due mesi strano e anche mia sorlela  adesso tornata puntuale ogni 28/9 gg

non so però nn essendo medico
I mie parenti dottori dicono tanti casi di pericardite e peggio miocsrditi ma quello sostengono che possono venire anche post covid ...

che palle tutto pero !!


----------



## patroclo (27 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nemmeno tanto a lungo, a dire il vero. Se poi il mio avere il cuore su di giri sotto sforzo (come mai prima d'ora), la perdita del ciclo, o un bozzo inizialmente scambiato per un tumore siano effetti psicologici post vaccino non so che dire. Francamente ne dubito. Caso strano, tutta roba che tutti quelli che mi hanno detto hanno collegato (nel senso di contestualizzato nel tempo) al post vaccino. Ma saran sempre tutte fregnacce, ovvio , l'importante è non dar peso al bruciorino al braccio.


infatti ho corretto sostituendo a "lungo termine" con "vari" .

....e comunque il mio ciclo è regolare, sarà perché ho fatto la prima dose l'8 marzo


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Sociopsicologicamente interessante: solo (diciamo in stragrande maggioranza) chi è contrario al vaccino ha amici/parenti/colleghi/vicini di casa con effetti collaterali vari


Idem il contrario.
Dipende sempre da cosa si guarda.
Io ho un amico che gli è morto il padre a 72 anni di trombosi due settimane dopo il vaccino e una settimana dopo postava su Fb anatemi contro chi non si vaccina.
È il tuo sguardo che ti fa vedere o non vedere le cose.
Poi per il resto c'è Vaers.
Gli effetti che denuncia Foglia sono comuni. Li ho io e la fidanzata di mio padre.
Dopo la seconda dose.
La fidanzata di mio padre ha sempre spinto perché lui si vaccinasse.
Adesso ha cambiato idea.
Ma il cambiare idea fa parte di una libertà che non può venire discussa: chi sono io per convincere qualcuno affinché faccia una cosa piuttosto che un'altra?
Chi ha ragione?
Tu hai ragione,  ma anche Foglia.
Semplicemente vedete cose diverse.
Ostinarsi a convincere l'altro a guardare diversamente non è logico e neppure ha senso. 
È giusto così. 
Finché appunto qualcuno non ti costringe a guardare dove vuole lui.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Novembre 2021)

Anche il Belgio alza bandiera bianca e raggiunge Austria olanda germania e danimarca

Cascano tutti come birilli, per ora si resta in piedi solo noi.

Mi immagino si fossero fatte qui in Italia  le cagate di questi cialtroni di governanti

Devo dire anche che comincio a capire il fascino che Mario ha in Europa, lui non vuole seghe.

Si fa così e stop Perché lo dico io, sennò fate voi.

E in parlamento tutti zitti come barboncini.
Bene!









						Covid, nuove restrizioni in Belgio. De Croo: “Situazione difficile”
					

Leggi su Sky TG24 l'articolo Covid, nuove restrizioni in Belgio. De Croo: “Situazione insostenibile”




					tg24.sky.it


----------



## patroclo (27 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Idem il contrario.
> Dipende sempre da cosa si guarda.
> Io ho un amico che gli è morto il padre a 72 anni di trombosi due settimane dopo il vaccino e una settimana dopo postava su Fb anatemi contro chi non si vaccina.
> È il tuo sguardo che ti fa vedere o non vedere le cose.
> ...


NO!
Ho pensato a questa cosa prima di scriverla, conosco tanta gente, per lavoro ne frequento altrettanta e come ben sai è difficile sottrarsi a discorsi su covid e vaccino.
Mi sono stati riferiti una serie di effetti collaterali ma tutti immediati e comunque risolti a breve.
Ma tu sei peggio di Foglia nel riportare sfighe/catastrofi e accidenti vari che capitano alla tua cerchia di  amici/parenti/colleghi/vicini di casa  e personalmente oltre a trovarlo statisticamente improbabile ti/vi trovo poco obiettivi.
E sia chiaro che il mio sostegno al vaccino è sempre stata in un ottica di "meno peggio" e non di "meglio".


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> mio ciclo
> Nn sarà la
> Menopausa?
> 
> ...


La vicina ha una decina di anni meno di me, mi sa che menopausa non può essere.  Per quanto mi riguarda, sarà una coincidenza, l'ennesima tra la gente che mi circonda .
Al mio amico pure, una settimana dopo la seconda dose, sospetto tumore fulminante, tre risonanze magnetiche, e un disturbo di cui è ignota l'origine.  Nel suo caso, prontamente segnalato all'ospedale di avere fatto il vaccino.


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> NO!
> Ho pensato a questa cosa prima di scriverla, conosco tanta gente, per lavoro ne frequento altrettanta e come ben sai è difficile sottrarsi a discorsi su covid e vaccino.
> Mi sono stati riferiti una serie di effetti collaterali ma tutti immediati e comunque risolti a breve.
> Ma tu sei peggio di Foglia nel riportare sfighe/catastrofi e accidenti vari che capitano alla tua cerchia di  amici/parenti/colleghi/vicini di casa  e personalmente oltre a trovarlo statisticamente improbabile ti/vi trovo poco obiettivi.
> E sia chiaro che il mio sostegno al vaccino è sempre stata in un ottica di "meno peggio" e non di "meglio".


Ne ho sentite una vagonata, e la gente con cui ne ho parlato ne ha sentite altre. Mi limito a dire quelle di chi conosco e che me le ha riferite. Oltre ovviamente alle mie. Sforzi al di sopra del mio allenamento non ne ho fatti, strano che prima del vaccino non mi capitava, ma se vuoi ti posso dire che è sicuramente dovuto ad altro, e. al cesso la tempistica


----------



## patroclo (27 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ne ho sentite una vagonata, e la gente con cui ne ho parlato ne ha sentite altre. Mi limito a dire quelle di chi conosco e che me le ha riferite. Oltre ovviamente alle mie. Sforzi al di sopra del mio allenamento non ne ho fatti, strano che prima del vaccino non mi capitava, ma se vuoi ti posso dire che è sicuramente dovuto ad altro, e. al cesso la tempistica


....ok


----------



## spleen (27 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Idem il contrario.
> Dipende sempre da cosa si guarda.
> Io ho un amico che gli è morto il padre a 72 anni di trombosi due settimane dopo il vaccino e una settimana dopo postava su Fb anatemi contro chi non si vaccina.
> È il tuo sguardo che ti fa vedere o non vedere le cose.
> ...


Non dipende da cosa si guarda, dipende da cosa si vede.


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Non dipende da cosa si guarda, dipende da cosa si vede.


Anche da cosa si sente, se è per questo.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> NO!
> Ho pensato a questa cosa prima di scriverla, conosco tanta gente, per lavoro ne frequento altrettanta e come ben sai è difficile sottrarsi a discorsi su covid e vaccino.
> Mi sono stati riferiti una serie di effetti collaterali ma tutti immediati e comunque risolti a breve.
> Ma tu sei peggio di Foglia nel riportare sfighe/catastrofi e accidenti vari che capitano alla tua cerchia di  amici/parenti/colleghi/vicini di casa  e personalmente oltre a trovarlo statisticamente improbabile ti/vi trovo poco obiettivi.
> E sia chiaro che il mio sostegno al vaccino è sempre stata in un ottica di "meno peggio" e non di "meglio".


Non è che io invece vivo in un eremo.
Se sono morti sono morti.
Se ti turba non lo racconto.
Racconto di tutti quelli che stanno bene.
Sì, la stragrande maggioranza non ha avuto niente dopo il vaccino .
Morti di Covid-19?
Solo uno, anziano.
Quindi se applico lo stesso ragionamento tuo non annoiatemi con la paura del Covid, perché io non ho tutti sti numeri che dite voi.
Va bene cosi?
È la stessa logica di ragionamento se ci fai caso.
Praticamente una replica.
Ognuno volge le proprie paure verso un bersaglio


----------



## Lostris (27 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> La vicina ha una decina di anni meno di me, mi sa che menopausa non può essere.  Per quanto mi riguarda, sarà una coincidenza, l'ennesima tra la gente che mi circonda .
> Al mio amico pure, una settimana dopo la seconda dose, sospetto tumore fulminante, tre risonanze magnetiche, e un disturbo di cui è ignota l'origine.  Nel suo caso, prontamente segnalato all'ospedale di avere fatto il vaccino.


Anche a me è saltato il ciclo.  

Dato che per me è davvero inusuale e che ne ho sentite davvero parecchie tra amiche vicine (di “scompensi” in questo senso) sono propensa a pensare che ci sia un collegamento tra le cose.

pensare che siano tutte coincidenze o un fenomeno di condizionamento collettivo credo sia negare una evidenza più che oggettiva.
Su altri effetti collaterali non saprei dire. 
Poi che un vaccino abbia possibili effetti collaterali oltre che possibile, è assodato.

Non capisco perché negarlo o rifiutarsi di prendere in considerazione questa eventualità.

Fermo restando che se mi viene il torcicollo non lo imputerei certo al vaccino.


----------



## patroclo (27 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non è che io invece vivo in un eremo.
> Se sono morti sono morti.
> Se ti turba non lo racconto.
> Racconto di tutti quelli che stanno bene.
> ...


Non mi turba, continua pure...
Dire che per me il vaccino è il "meno peggio" e non il "meglio" vuol dire che, nonostante la mia fiducia nella scienza e ricerca, so che le cose sono statte fatte in tempi necessariamente più stretti rispetto ad altre cure.
Non ho mai avuto una particolare paura della malattia, ho avuto paura di non saper più gestire/sopportare un altra chiusura.
Poi i morti nella mia zona sono stati una caterva, il dato che ho sempre guardato è il dato statistico della mortalità e l'aumento spaventoso da un anno con l'altro....e questi numeri per me sono già sufficienti.


----------



## ologramma (27 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> mio ciclo
> Nn sarà la
> Menopausa?
> 
> ...


ma l'hai letto il famoso buggiardino che guarda caso non ti hanno mai dato, nel fare i vaccini ai tuoi figli?
Che credo tu hai fatto  , ma non hai chiesto se c'erano controindicazioni , ti sei fidata credo  quindi perchè non fidarti ora


----------



## Carola (27 Novembre 2021)

[ma sto ciclo
Vi e tornato ??

a tutte noi ( me e amiche ) si ma in effetti era saltato ...


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Non mi turba, continua pure...
> Dire che per me il vaccino è il "meno peggio" e non il "meglio" vuol dire che, nonostante la mia fiducia nella scienza e ricerca, so che le cose sono statte fatte in tempi necessariamente più stretti rispetto ad altre cure.
> Non ho mai avuto una particolare paura della malattia, ho avuto paura di non saper più gestire/sopportare un altra chiusura.
> Poi i morti nella mia zona sono stati una caterva, il dato che ho sempre guardato è il dato statistico della mortalità e l'aumento spaventoso da un anno con l'altro....e questi numeri per me sono già sufficienti.


OK, così siamo d'accordo.
Il problema a cui fai riferimento è un trauma rimasto nella testa di tutti.
L'harvesting è impressionante nel ricordo,  ma anche il lockdown è stato un evento traumatico per tutti.
Dietro la definizione di novax o provax, dietro a tutti questi confronti che leggiamo anche qui c'è sempre e solo un'emozione: la paura, che da quell'esperienza traumatica deriva.
A volte la paura la si combatte con la conoscenza.
Io ho cercato di fare così, ma perché è il mio metodo. Ho cercato di portare il mio approccio esternamente ma non ha funzionato.
Il problema è che la paura ossessiva è ancora fortemente presente nella società e che essa è alimentata quotidianamente dai media, che utilizzano un metodo di comunicazione allarmante e ansiogeno.
Ma la paura ti paralizza, ti fa restare lì, non è propositiva.
E applicata a una massa di persone direi che non è neppure tanto rassicurante negli esiti. Hai presente la famosa scena Don't Panic in molti film sui disastri aerei? Come li gestisci i passeggeri in panico su un aereo? O li stordisci o li leghi alla poltrona, ma se li lasci liberi fanno disastri.
Ecco.  Io potrei dirti che la curva dei morti è estremamente bassa da un bel po' da noi, grazie magari al vaccino o forse anche perché appunto chi doveva morire è morto e i restanti sono resistenti. Può servire?
Immagino di no.
Mediamente queste informazioni non vengono recepite,  esattamente come il fatto che i vaccini non siano letali per la maggioranza.
Perché quando si ha paura comunque non trovi rassicurazione in niente.
Io spero solo che pian piano la popolazione trovi pace.


----------



## Carola (27 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma l'hai letto il famoso buggiardino che guarda caso non ti hanno mai dato, nel fare i vaccini ai tuoi figli?
> Che credo tu hai fatto  , ma non hai chiesto se c'erano controindicazioni , ti sei fidata credo  quindi perchè non fidarti ora


ma infatti nn capsico perché adesso tutte ste menate
Uan volta andavano a scuola e vaccinavano tutto e stop
Anche gli altri vaccini che feci ai bimbi ero un po' spaventata ma li ho fatti  e stop

non sono felice manco qnd davo antibiotico ma se era il
Caso lo
Davo


----------



## ologramma (27 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> [ma sto ciclo
> Vi e tornato ??
> 
> a tutte noi ( me e amiche ) si ma in effetti era saltato ...


mai avuto , per te stai quasi lì lì


----------



## ologramma (27 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma infatti nn capsico perché adesso tutte ste menate
> Uan volta andavano a scuola e vaccinavano tutto e stop
> Anche gli altri vaccini che feci ai bimbi ero un po' spaventata ma li ho fatti  e stop
> 
> ...


sempre scettica , mia nuora mancata virologa  ti criticherebbe


----------



## Lostris (27 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> [ma sto ciclo
> Vi e tornato ??
> 
> a tutte noi ( me e amiche ) si ma in effetti era saltato ...


Si sì 

Pensa che ad una mia conoscente, in menopausa da tre anni, invece si è ripresentato


----------



## ologramma (27 Novembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Si sì
> 
> Pensa che ad una mia conoscente, in menopausa da tre anni, invece si è ripresentato


era una falsa positiva


----------



## Carola (27 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> sempre scettica , mia nuora mancata virologa  ti criticherebbe





ologramma ha detto:


> sempre scettica , mia nuora mancata virologa  ti criticherebbe


scettica ?
Ma io sono a favore sia dei vaccini che delle medicine ma non le do mai a cuor lèggero

se posso evito non è che alla prima febbre mi imbottisco ecco


----------



## Carola (27 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> mai avuto , per te stai quasi lì lì


 Li li ?
 Menopausa  intendi ?

Gaurda io voelvo
Togliere spiegale la mia fine mi ha fatto fare dosaggi ormonali e ha detto ma anche no


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Motivi FONDATI per temere rischi a lungo termine non so.
> Parlo per me. Da quando ho fatto il vaccino (caso strano, eh?) se mi metto un pelo sotto sforzo il mio cuore va su di giri, di brutto. La scorsa settimana temevo quasi di morire per una salita in bici. Mica nemmeno troppo impegnativa. Cuore a mille, respirazione azzerata. Bruttissima sensazione di mancamento. Poco fa, incrociata la mia vicina di casa, son tre mesi che il ciclo le si è bloccato: da quando ha fatto il vaccino   . Già ho raccontato del mio amico, con un "bozzo" dietro il collo, incapacità di stare in piedi, e origini del "bozzo" misteriose.
> Saranno tutti "casi", tanto nessuno mai (anche se fossero) li ricollegherà a quanto ci siamo buttati in corpo.


Questo accade perché sei namorata…..


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Questo accade perché sei namorata…..


Ah ecco, così si spiega tutto! E io che stavo avendo sospetti sul pfizer


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Novembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche il Belgio alza bandiera bianca e raggiunge Austria olanda germania e danimarca
> 
> Cascano tutti come birilli, per ora si resta in piedi solo noi.
> 
> ...


Ora nessun paese straniere ci dice più che il GP è un attentato alla democrazia.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah ecco, così si spiega tutto! E io che stavo avendo sospetti sul pfizer


Osti il pfizer l’ho fatto anch’io, solo che la mia salute da Luglio è notevolmente migliorata! 
Ma non credo sia per il vaccino….


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2021)

Io ho più flatulenza dopo la terza dose.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Novembre 2021)

A me dopo la seconda dose non mi entra più la seconda di servizio a tennis


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me dopo la seconda dose non mi entra più la seconda di servizio a tennis


Pensa se non ti entrassero le mutande (del resto Pfizer...) ci sarebbe la corsa ai centri vaccinali


----------



## feather (28 Novembre 2021)

Se non ha funzionato nemmeno questo..









						Covid oggi Austria, l'offerta del bordello per incentivare i vaccini
					

Chi si vaccinerà al Fun-Palast di Vienna avrà diritto a 30 minuti nel 'sauna club' con una 'signora a sua scelta'




					www.adnkronos.com


----------



## ipazia (28 Novembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Se non ha funzionato nemmeno questo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che sporcaccioni!!!!


----------



## Skorpio (28 Novembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Se non ha funzionato nemmeno questo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vediamo quanti convinti no vax saranno "costretti" a vaccinarsi


----------



## feather (28 Novembre 2021)

Torna anche comoda come scusa, se la moglie ti becca a prostitute puoi sempre dire "cara, non è come sembra, mi stavo vaccinando"


----------



## patroclo (28 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> OK, così siamo d'accordo.
> Il problema a cui fai riferimento è un trauma rimasto nella testa di tutti.
> L'harvesting è impressionante nel ricordo,  ma anche il lockdown è stato un evento traumatico per tutti.
> Dietro la definizione di novax o provax, dietro a tutti questi confronti che leggiamo anche qui c'è sempre e solo un'emozione: la paura, che da quell'esperienza traumatica deriva.
> ...


Tu scrivi come tutte le posizioni fossero sullo stesso piano, per me non è così. Per ogni persona che argomenta come te, per conoscenza diretta o indiretta, ce ne sono migliaia e migliaia che strepitano inserendo nei discorsi cose tipo: 5g, microchip, feti abortiti, mercurio, ecc. ecc.
Se con te si può parlare e magari capire altri punti di vista con loro direi proprio di no, e solo questo, semplicemente perchè mi rifiuto di essere coinvolto in discussioni senza senso, mi fa considerare quello un punto di vista inaccettabile.
Appiattirsi sulla posizione scientifica ufficiale non lo ritengo un mero nascondimento delle mie paure ma lo considero l'unica strada percorribile. Il mondo del "uno vale uno" è una stronzata fuorviante.


 comunque per me il discorso è finito sul neretto


----------



## ologramma (28 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non c'hai più er fisico
> Dai poteva accadere un po di in disposizione


lo so ma ancora potrei dare le piste a qualcuno , se vedessi come sono ridotti i miei coetanei


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo so ma ancora potrei dare le piste a qualcuno , se vedessi come sono ridotti i miei coetanei


Ne sono certa


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> . Il mondo del "uno vale uno" è una stronzata fuorviante.


Ma chi decide chi vale di più?
Il problema sta esattamente qui.
Chi ha potere, mediatico, politico, economico per imporre la propria visione o chi è ai margini?
Indipendentemente dal vaccino,  che considero marginale nella discussione.
Anche perché sono due giorni che vado avanti con tosse,  mal di gola,  sintomi influenzali, raffreddore, diarrea.
Potrei anche avere preso il Covid, ma se non faccio il tampone non lo saprò mai.
E perché poi dovrei farlo? Me ne sto a casa e basta, prima o poi passerà. Da vaccinato posso permettermelo. O no?


----------



## patroclo (29 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ma chi decide chi vale di più?
> Il problema sta esattamente qui.
> Chi ha potere, mediatico, politico, economico per imporre la propria visione o chi è ai margini?
> Indipendentemente dal vaccino,  che considero marginale nella discussione.
> ...


Permetti che tra una Cunial e un burioni, piuttosto che un Paragone e un bassetti sostengo che a livello di preparazione scientifica valgono molto più i secondi dei primi


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Permetti che tra una Cunial e un burioni, piuttosto che un Paragone e un bassetti sostengo che a livello di preparazione scientifica valgono molto più i secondi dei primi


Sì, ma resta pur sempre una tua legittima scelta.
E così deve continuare ad essere. 
Io non amo nessuno dei quattro, per esempio.


----------



## patroclo (29 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma resta pur sempre una tua legittima scelta.
> E così deve continuare ad essere.
> Io non amo nessuno dei quattro, per esempio.


ma neanch'io li amo, ma il concetto è che loro hanno titoli per parlare di certe cose... il tuo discorso lo capirei se mi affidassi all'acqua di lourdes.
Ammetto di relativizzare fino all'eccesso in moltissime occasioni, ma a questi livelli non sono mai arrivato


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2021)

Ma dopo la Omicron, arriveranno i Deserticon secondo voi?


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma dopo la Omicron, arriveranno i Deserticon secondo voi?


Formicon, probabile. 
So' tutte repliche. 
Mi sembra di leggere gli stessi articoli,  le stesse frasi le stesse parole. 
Mi sembra un loop. 
'noia


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ma neanch'io li amo, ma il concetto è che loro hanno titoli per parlare di certe cose... il tuo discorso lo capirei se mi affidassi all'acqua di lourdes.
> Ammetto di relativizzare fino all'eccesso in moltissime occasioni, ma a questi livelli non sono mai arrivato


Sì parla di fiducia.
Giustamente il titolo è una componente che può ispirare fiducia.
Non ti dice però nulla sull'aspetto umano della persona.
Per dare fiducia a qualcuno non mi basta il titolo.
Proprio perché io non ho sufficienti strumenti  è importante anche capire chi ho di fronte.
Un po' come quando vai dal meccanico.
L'officina autorizzata ti ispira fiducia, ma quella dove portavo la macchina di mia moglie faceva finti tagliandi. L'ho scoperto da uno che lavorava dentro che ha conosciuto la mia collega. Eppure erano altamente titolati. Si presentavano bene.
A tutti interessano i soldi. Mettiamocelo in testa.
Ad alcuni più di altri. In un ambito commerciale sei solo un soggetto che devi comprare, un servizio o un prodotto. Io ragiono da cliente.


----------



## patroclo (4 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì parla di fiducia.
> Giustamente il titolo è una componente che può ispirare fiducia.
> Non ti dice però nulla sull'aspetto umano della persona.
> Per dare fiducia a qualcuno non mi basta il titolo.
> ...


ovviamente preferirei andare da un medico bravo ed empatico, ma se devo proprio scegliere tra le due caratteristiche vado da quello bravo mica da quello empatico


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2021)




----------



## Rose1994 (7 Dicembre 2021)

Io la terza dose non la farò, ma nemmeno la quarta e la quinta perché tanto ci sarà.
Ogni sei mesi lo stesso disco, hanno rotto le palle!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2021)

Io invece al contrario tuo sto aspettando di farla!
È semplicemente un dovere civico!
Una forma di rispetto per il prossimo...
E l unico modo egoisticamente parlando di poter avere una parvenza di libertà...
Libera di scegliere...poi non lamentarti se appena esci di casa il tuo vicino ti prende a sassate...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io invece al contrario tuo sto aspettando di farla!
> È semplicemente un dovere civico!
> Una forma di rispetto per il prossimo...
> E l unico modo egoisticamente parlando di poter avere una parvenza di libertà...
> Libera di scegliere...poi non lamentarti se appena esci di casa il tuo vicino ti prende a sassate...


Ma è un richiamo. Come per tante vaccinazioni.
Si pensa a se stessi e ai propri cari, poi, ma solo poi agli altri.


----------



## perplesso (7 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io invece al contrario tuo sto aspettando di farla!
> È semplicemente un dovere civico!
> Una forma di rispetto per il prossimo...
> E l unico modo egoisticamente parlando di poter avere una parvenza di libertà...
> Libera di scegliere...poi non lamentarti se appena esci di casa il tuo vicino ti prende a sassate...


è l'idea della parvenza di libertà che m'inquieta


----------



## Nocciola (7 Dicembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io la terza dose non la farò, ma nemmeno la quarta e la quinta perché tanto ci sarà.
> Ogni sei mesi lo stesso disco, hanno rotto le palle!


Io la farò solo allo scadere del Green pass perché voglio continuare a fare la mia vita. 
se tolgono il Green pass non la farò ma non ci spero


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si pensa a se stessi e ai propri cari,


Certo....
Per questo è un dovere civico una forma di rispetto!!tutti hanno patenti anziani...


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io invece al contrario tuo sto aspettando di farla!
> È semplicemente un dovere civico!
> Una forma di rispetto per il prossimo...
> E l unico modo egoisticamente parlando di poter avere una parvenza di libertà...
> Libera di scegliere...poi non lamentarti se appena esci di casa il tuo vicino ti prende a sassate...


Ma che dovere civico, non farmi ridere, qua ci caghiamo addosso tutti e ci aggrappiamo a quello che, numeri alla mano, sembra il male minore.


----------



## patroclo (7 Dicembre 2021)

...fatta


----------



## Carola (7 Dicembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io la terza dose non la farò, ma nemmeno la quarta e la quinta perché tanto ci sarà.
> Ogni sei mesi lo stesso disco, hanno rotto le palle!


Che bello
Ci sono stati negli  anni motivi super validi x rompersi le palle  di tante cose ma ve le rompete  solo adesso che cercano  di salvarvi e salvarci le piume 
Adesso vi indignate x qualcosa che mmmh vi scoccia

E una pandemia 

Comunque medici e scienziati dovrebbero ricevere un  Indennizzo mentre stanno a spaccarsi la testa x trovare uan quadra o agiscono in corsia devono pure sopportare gli annoiati da vaccino 

Fantastico 
W I cani !


----------



## Rose1994 (7 Dicembre 2021)

Io mi sono vaccinata ho fatto 


Carola ha detto:


> Che bello
> Ci sono stati negli  anni motivi super validi x rompersi le palle  di tante cose ma ve le rompete  solo adesso che cercano  di salvarvi e salvarci le piume
> Adesso vi indignate x qualcosa che mmmh vi scoccia
> 
> ...


io mi sono vaccinata, ho fatto due dosi e amen. Perché dovrei farle ogni sei mesi? Io non ci sto e non mi va più


----------



## Carola (7 Dicembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io mi sono vaccinata ho fatto
> 
> io mi sono vaccinata, ho fatto due dosi e amen. Perché dovrei farle ogni sei mesi? Io non ci sto e non mi va più


Ma non si può dire ( almeno x me è insensato ) non mi va piu 
Ma non è mica la tinta x capelli !!

Si sperava bastassero enon basta 
Dovresti farle perche per ora così si può combattere 

Comunque mi sono  anke stufata di dirlo anzi scusate  non ne parliamo più


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma che dovere civico, non farmi ridere, qua ci caghiamo addosso tutti e ci aggrappiamo a quello che, numeri alla mano, sembra il male minore.


Ognuno la vede a suo modo... ognuno può avere i suoi motivi per farsi vaccinare ..
Per me è anche per un dovere nei confronti della comunità...
Non vivo in un eremo e ho rispetto della gente che mi è vicina!


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Dicembre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


>


Mamma mia che depressione


----------



## ologramma (7 Dicembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io mi sono vaccinata ho fatto
> 
> io mi sono vaccinata, ho fatto due dosi e amen. Perché dovrei farle ogni sei mesi? Io non ci sto e non mi va più


vedi che se occorre la quarta  , forse sì, bisogna aspettare  le deduzioni che si faranno durante l'anno  , non si sa niente  se saremo protetti oppure decadranno gli anticorpi ad un livello dove  occorrerà farla.
Dicono che fin tanto ci saranno nuove varianti non saremo mai sicuri  , quindi fai te  se vuoi rischia  , ti ricordo che noi anziani già facciamo il vaccino per l'influenza ti sei chiesta perchè?
Perchè ogni anno  il virus si modifica quindi bisogna aggiornare il vaccino , così penso dovremmo farlo  anche per il covid


----------



## feather (8 Dicembre 2021)

Adesso sto idiota è famoso anche all'estero  









						Italian man who tried to use fake arm to avoid COVID shot says life is ‘ruined’
					

Guido Russo had refused to get the jab before showing up Thursday at a vaccine center in Biella, where we used a silicone prosthetic during his ill-fated ploy to trick a nurse.




					nypost.com


----------



## *Rossana* (8 Dicembre 2021)

Sì, fatta anche terza dose.


----------



## danny (10 Dicembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ovviamente preferirei andare da un medico bravo ed empatico, ma se devo proprio scegliere tra le due caratteristiche vado da quello bravo mica da quello empatico


Va beh questo è l'ovvio.
Ma come fai a capire che è bravo?
Io prima di trovare un urologo bravo ne ho girati tantissimi.
DI solito io chiedo ad amici stretti medici.
Loro consigliano gli specialisti giusti.
Un giudizio interno, perché anche loro sanno che esistono tanti "cani" interessati solo ai soldi.


----------



## patroclo (10 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh questo è l'ovvio.
> Ma come fai a capire che è bravo?
> Io prima di trovare un urologo bravo ne ho girati tantissimi.
> DI solito io chiedo ad amici stretti medici.
> ...


...non ti rispondo, sei esasperante nel modo di portare avanti le cose


----------



## danny (10 Dicembre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...non ti rispondo, sei esasperante nel modo di portare avanti le cose


Meglio.
Farò d'ora in poi altrettanto.
Conversare con te è sempre estremamente noioso.
Non esce mai un confronto che vada oltre l'ovvio.
E la solita, inutile, stantia critica velata verso di me.
Un meccanismo talmente ripetuto nel tempo da diventare a sua volta ovvio.
Perché perdo ancora tempo a risponderti, mi chiedo, visto il livello di comunicazione totalmente piatto e inesistente?
Do davvero sempre  troppo spazio a questi confronti inutili sperando in guizzi che non arrivano mai.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Dicembre 2021)

Oggi a Roma in un clima festoso, ha avuto inizio la vaccinazione dei bambini 5-11 anni

https://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/cro...nati-i-primi-5-bambini_43165198-202102k.shtml


----------



## void (16 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io invece al contrario tuo sto aspettando di farla!
> È semplicemente un dovere civico!
> *Una forma di rispetto per il prossimo...*
> E l unico modo egoisticamente parlando di poter avere una parvenza di libertà...
> *Libera di scegliere...poi non lamentarti se appena esci di casa il tuo vicino ti prende a sassate...*


La famosa .....libertà delle sassate......
Non ho parole.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Dicembre 2021)

void ha detto:


> La famosa .....libertà delle sassate......
> Non ho parole.


Beh almeno è una libertà...
Sto vaccino aiuta veramente a non finire intubati.
Il mio carissimo amico che ieri sera è finito in ps perché positivo covid oggi è stato dimesso proprio perché vaccinato altrimenti sarebbe finito intubato...(detto dai medici e non da me)
Ha visto finire intubati solo i no vax... almeno nel periodo in cui è stato li lui....
Io ho contratto il covid ma al momento sto benino... ovviamente vaccinata anche io...


----------



## JON (16 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh almeno è una libertà...
> Sto vaccino aiuta veramente a non finire intubati.
> Il mio carissimo amico che ieri sera è finito in ps perché positivo covid oggi è stato dimesso proprio perché vaccinato altrimenti sarebbe finito intubato...(detto dai medici e non da me)
> Ha visto finire intubati solo i no vax... almeno nel periodo in cui è stato li lui....
> Io ho contratto il covid ma al momento sto benino... ovviamente vaccinata anche io...


Il maritozzo come procede?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Dicembre 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Il maritozzo come procede?


Meglio per fortuna....
Oggi io ho avuto invece un momento un po' critico...ma è passato...


----------



## void (16 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh almeno è una libertà...
> Sto vaccino aiuta veramente a non finire intubati.
> Il mio carissimo amico che ieri sera è finito in ps perché positivo covid oggi è stato dimesso proprio perché vaccinato altrimenti sarebbe finito intubato...(detto dai medici e non da me)
> Ha visto finire intubati solo i no vax... almeno nel periodo in cui è stato li lui....
> Io ho contratto il covid ma al momento sto benino... ovviamente vaccinata anche io...


Non fare la negazionista ora....
Tu e tuo marito, vaccinati, non potete aver preso il Covid, e neanche lo potete trasmettere.
E se lo avete preso sarà da qualche non vaccinato (ovviamente da lapidare con ragione)

A parte questo, vi auguro di guarire rapidamente e senza problemi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Dicembre 2021)

void ha detto:


> Non fare la negazionista ora....
> Tu e tuo marito, vaccinati, non potete aver preso il Covid, e neanche lo potete trasmettere.
> E se lo avete preso sarà da qualche non vaccinato (ovviamente da lapidare con ragione)
> 
> A parte questo, vi auguro di guarire rapidamente e senza problemi.


?scherzi?
La libertà era sulle sassate
Siamo tutti vaccinati e anche i ns amici.
Figli compresi...
Libero di crederci o meno.
Chi mi conosce sa che sono vaccinata...


----------



## JON (16 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ?scherzi?
> La libertà era sulle sassate
> Siamo tutti vaccinati e anche i ns amici.
> Figli compresi...
> ...


Emh....hai la febbre alta in questo momento per caso?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Dicembre 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Emh....hai la febbre alta in questo momento per caso?


Perché?
@void ha affermato che non potevamo prendere il covid perché vaccinati...


----------



## JON (16 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Perché?
> @void ha affermato che non potevamo prendere il covid perché vaccinati...


Non scherzava?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Dicembre 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Non scherzava?


Già io non capisco quando uno scherza dal vivo 
Se poi non metti una faccina...con me sei fregato ..


----------



## ologramma (16 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ?scherzi?
> La libertà era sulle sassate
> Siamo tutti vaccinati e anche i ns amici.
> Figli compresi...
> ...


vedi  come alcune persone non hanno ancora capito i meccanismi di questo virus?
Anche i vaccinati si infettano ma con tutte e tre le dosi si è piu sicuri di non venire intubati ma così vale anche per le sue dosi , comunque vale ripetere che questi vaccini per non tutti si hanno valori altri di prevenzione  ecco perchè si può prendere ma la carica virale è bassa  e quindi possimo anche non infettare gli altri .
Nel mio condominio moglie e marito con due dosi, infettati da un nipote di età da scuola media  ,  a sua volta ha infettato i due genitori  anche se con un sola dose  , comunque il ragazzino dopo quarantena  tutto bene , i nonni  ho visto le finestre aperte  per tre settimane  e mi ha detto il nonno che aspettava il molecolare che gli avrebbe dato esito negativo .
Dei genitori  non lo so perchè  non gli ho ancora parlato.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Dicembre 2021)

Anche il nostro Mauro da Mantova, affezionato ospite de La Zanzara, è finito nei guai seri

https://www.fanpage.it/attualita/co...-vax-mauro-da-mantova-non-risponde-alle-cure/


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ?scherzi?
> La libertà era sulle sassate
> Siamo tutti vaccinati e anche i ns amici.
> Figli compresi...
> ...


Difatti il vaccino nessuno ha mai detto che protegge dal contagio, bensì in molti casi, dall’aggravarsi della malattia.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche il nostro Mauro da Mantova, affezionato ospite de La Zanzara, è finito nei guai seri
> 
> https://www.fanpage.it/attualita/co...-vax-mauro-da-mantova-non-risponde-alle-cure/


E c’è chi da la colpa a Cruciani….


----------



## Skorpio (17 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> E c’è chi da la colpa a Cruciani….


Credo lo abbia convinto proprio Cruciani a ricoverarsi


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Credo lo abbia convinto proprio Cruciani a ricoverarsi


Alle fine si, ma prima Parenzo dice che lo esortava a non vaccinarsi Perché cittadino libero. Io ascolto spesso la zanzara ma sinceramente questo passaggio di esortazione non l’ho sentito.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oggi a Roma in un clima festoso, ha avuto inizio la vaccinazione dei bambini 5-11 anni
> 
> https://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/cro...nati-i-primi-5-bambini_43165198-202102k.shtml


Ora vedrai quanti casi di bimbi non vaccinati contro il covid morti salteranno fuori! Fino a non molto tempo fa si diceva che non potevano nemmeno trasmettere il virus.....


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ora vedrai quanti casi di bimbi non vaccinati contro il covid morti salteranno fuori! Fino a non molto tempo fa si diceva che non potevano nemmeno trasmettere il virus.....


E ci sarebbe da sorridere?


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> E ci sarebbe da sorridere?


Che ti devo dire! Te figurati che, avendo un figlio in età, tremo al solo pensiero che da un momento all'altro gli sia tutto precluso se non si vaccina. Di quel che è capitato a me ho già detto, ma sarà tutto un caso! Mi viene da sorridere sì, pensando che fino a poco tempo fa si pensava che i bambini non trasmettessero il covid, ma come dire: sempre fiducia alla scienza! E adesso non dubito che i casi di morti in tenera età per covid saranno ben evidenziati dai media! Che strano, eh!


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire! Te figurati che, avendo un figlio in età, tremo al solo pensiero che da un momento all'altro gli sia tutto precluso se non si vaccina. Di quel che è capitato a me ho già detto, ma sarà tutto un caso! Mi viene da sorridere sì, pensando che fino a poco tempo fa si pensava che i bambini non trasmettessero il covid, ma come dire: sempre fiducia alla scienza! E adesso non dubito che i casi di morti in tenera età per covid saranno ben evidenziati dai media! Che strano, eh!


A me non disturba il tuo pensiero. Mi disturba la faccina a cazzo.


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> A me non disturba il tuo pensiero. Mi disturba la faccina a cazzo.


Pazienza.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ora vedrai quanti casi di bimbi non vaccinati contro il covid morti salteranno fuori! Fino a non molto tempo fa si diceva che non potevano nemmeno trasmettere il virus.....


Non so.. non saprei..
L'altra sera ero a cena con un famoso medico sportivo, e mi diceva che negli anni 80 ai calciatori dopo la partita si facevano mangiare le bistecche , mentre ora a fine partita si fanno gli spaghetti direttamente negli spogliatoi

Le cose evolvono, gli studi cambiano,  chi cerca certezze ha sbagliato pianeta

Cmq era solo per mettere in risalto il clima di festa e serena allegria, un clima piacevole, sorrisi e positività mi pare, no?

Poi oh ragazzi.. se si vuol vedere dei centri vaccinali per bambini come stanze funerarie, la gente seria con gli occhi rigati,  bimbi che si fanno la puntura e ogni due, uno si alza e l'altro si accascia e lo portano via tra le urla dei genitori.. oh.. io quel clip da mettere ancora non ce l'ho


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh almeno è una libertà...
> Sto vaccino aiuta veramente a non finire intubati.


Sì, aiuta.
In percentuale.
Infatti è appena crepata una coppia a me vicina (li conoscevo da 11 anni), lui 90, lei 93, prima lui, lei tornata dall'ospedale tre giorni fa..
Covid malgrado tre vaccinazioni.
I miracoli non li fa nessuno.
Quindi stiamo attenti comunque, soprattutto verso e dopo gli 80/90 (lo dico per chi ha genitori anziani) e pensa che vaccinandoli due o tre volte i rischi non ci siano più.
L'ideale durante L'inverno sarebbe evitare tutte le occasioni promiscue con chi ha una certa età e con chi è più a rischio.
Che lo faccia tu Il Covid che sei relativamente giovane non è un grosso problema, qui e tra chi conosco lo hanno fatti diversi senza grosse complicazioni, anzi, alcuni neppure accorgendosene, ma per anziani e fragili è ancora e resterà sempre un grosso problema.
Quella coppia stava sempre in casa, l'ha preso dalla figlia sessantenne (tre vaccinazioni anche lei, ma l'ha passato ovviamente indenne).
Come dico da tempo e come ha ribadito recentemente anche l'UE, il vaccino non basta.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, aiuta.
> In percentuale.
> Infatti è appena crepata una coppia a me vicina (li conoscevo da 11 anni), lui 90, lei 93, prima lui, lei tornata dall'ospedale tre giorni fa..
> Covid malgrado tre vaccinazioni.
> ...


Beh passare a miglior vita a 93 anni non è male...
Danny fino a 2 anni fa l anziano che si ammalava di influenza spesso moriva...
È una realtà...
Adesso con colvid abbiamo solo una possibilità per bloccarlo leggermente...farci i vaccini...
E cercare di proteggere gli anziani ma cmq non li possiamo chiudere sotto chiave in casa e lasciarli vivere senza nessun contatto con il resto del mondo...
Per lavoro parlo spesso con anziani e non sai quanti che mi hanno detto...non ci ucciderà il covid ma la solitudine ..
Di anziani in lacrime che mi hanno detto di non vedere i loro cari da mesi ne ho sentiti fin troppi...
Basterebbe un po' di correttezza ..
In presenza di minimi sintomi...fatevi un tampone!!!
Se tutti facessero così la pandemia sarebbe già stata bloccata!


----------



## Marjanna (17 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ora vedrai quanti casi di bimbi non vaccinati contro il covid morti salteranno fuori! Fino a non molto tempo fa si diceva che non potevano nemmeno trasmettere il virus.....


Il medico di base mi ha detto che, nella mia zona, le persone contagiate vaccinate sono tantissime, e di stare ben attenta. Ha aggiunto che i ricoveri stanno salendo e si sta tornando a ospedali intasati dai covid, e che sono in aumento il numero dei bambini ricoverati, che sviluppano polmoniti anche se in genere riescono a risolverle. Non ho chiesto del perchè li ricoverino, e non li lascino a casa che tanto è solo un'influenza, ma credo abbiano i loro bei motivi. 
Diversamente da te penso che se iniziassero a morire bambini, perchè lasciati a casa che tanto è un'influenza, la reazione sarebbe di tutt'altra portata rispetto a quella delle proteste no vax, ristoratori in piazza, e via dicendo, e credo tu lo possa ben capire.


----------



## abebis (17 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, aiuta.
> In percentuale.
> Infatti è appena crepata una coppia a me vicina (li conoscevo da 11 anni), lui 90, lei 93, prima lui, lei tornata dall'ospedale tre giorni fa..
> Covid malgrado tre vaccinazioni.
> ...


Chi continua a riportare questa fake news che chi è vaccinato non dovrebbe avere rischi o fa disinformazione, scientemente, perché modifica artatamente un'affermazione che nessuno scienziato ha mai fatto oppure mostra la sua ignoranza sul concetto di vaccinazione e sui vaccini in generale, perché NESSUN vaccino ha mai dato una protezione totale a tutti i vaccinati: finanche il vaccino per il vaiolo, CHE HA ERADICATO LA MALATTIA DALLA FACCIA DELLA TERRA, aveva un'efficacia "solo" del 95%.

E veniamo al caso specifico.

Nuovamente, chi porta un caso specifico per dimostrare qualcosa riguardo a concetti che sono squisitamente statistici o fa disinformazione, scientemente, perché un caso specifico non dimostra nulla statisticamente oppure, di nuovo, mostra la sua ignoranza sulle basi stesse della statistica come scienza matematica. Ma proprio le basi, eh, non teoremi su concetti di avanguardia nella ricerca....

Ad ogni modo.

A 93 la notizia non è morire: la notizia è essere ancora vivi!

A 93 si muore semplicemente di... esaurimento di vita: qualsiasi cosa che turba un equilibrio fragilissimo e estremamente precario diventa irreversibile, perché fisiologicamente  l'organismo non reagisce più. Basta anche un'unghia incarnita che scatena un'infezione!

E comunque bisognerebbe anche definire "essere vivi": avere 93 anni, non uscire mai di casa e passare la giornata a guardare la tv vuol dire essere morti ma non essersene ancora accorti!


----------



## Foglia (17 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il medico di base mi ha detto che, nella mia zona, le persone contagiate vaccinate sono tantissime, e di stare ben attenta. Ha aggiunto che i ricoveri stanno salendo e si sta tornando a ospedali intasati dai covid, e che sono in aumento il numero dei bambini ricoverati, che sviluppano polmoniti anche se in genere riescono a risolverle. Non ho chiesto del perchè li ricoverino, e non li lascino a casa che tanto è solo un'influenza, ma credo abbiano i loro bei motivi.
> Diversamente da te penso che se iniziassero a morire bambini, perchè lasciati a casa che tanto è un'influenza, la reazione sarebbe di tutt'altra portata rispetto a quella delle proteste no vax, ristoratori in piazza, e via dicendo, e credo tu lo possa ben capire.


Non so cosa dire. Taccio su un pò di altre cose "casuali" che mi sono arrivate post vaccino, perché ripeto: sarà tutto un caso!
Se devo pensare a mio figlio, e mettere sul piatto della bilancia pro e contro del vaccino, il piatto pende dalla parte dei contro. Ma tanto finirà che tra un mesetto diranno che, se non vaccinato, non potrà più frequentare la scuola in presenza, non potrà più fare sport, non potrà entrare in una ludoteca, non potrà salire sui mezzi, e quindi, che ti devo dire. Diamo fiducia alla scienza, che fino a poco tempo fa ci diceva che i bambini non erano veicoli di contagio! Dopo di che, sarò stata fortunata io ad avere amici con il covid che se lo sono sfangato, e parecchi (sono reduce dall'ennesima quarantena, oramai non le conto più) compagni di mio figlio che lo hanno passato senza particolari problemi. Certo che è una bella coincidenza che solo ora si guardino i ricoveri infantili, si dica che sono in aumento, eccetera, eccetera. Proprio quando stanno per imporre l'ennesimo obbligo (senza ovviamente, as usual, assumersene la benchè minima responsabilità). Termino qui, che tanto pure questi son discorsi triti e ritriti. Il padre di mio figlio, PURTROPPO (sottolineo purtroppo) è a favore del vaccino. Pertanto, in ogni caso, prima o poi mi si presenterà il problema: non mi sogno nemmeno di oppormi alla vaccinazione, perché so benissimo che - in questo contesto - passerei come la madre degenere (a tacere anche il fatto che nell'estrema ipotesi di andare in un contenzioso risulterei certamente perdente). Cosa posso dire ancora? Una sola cosa:


----------



## Marjanna (17 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non so cosa dire. Taccio su un pò di altre cose "casuali" che mi sono arrivate post vaccino, perché ripeto: sarà tutto un caso!
> Se devo pensare a mio figlio, e mettere sul piatto della bilancia pro e contro del vaccino, il piatto pende dalla parte dei contro. Ma tanto finirà che tra un mesetto diranno che, se non vaccinato, non potrà più frequentare la scuola in presenza, non potrà più fare sport, non potrà entrare in una ludoteca, non potrà salire sui mezzi, e quindi, che ti devo dire. Diamo fiducia alla scienza, che fino a poco tempo fa ci diceva che i bambini non erano veicoli di contagio! Dopo di che, sarò stata fortunata io ad avere amici con il covid che se lo sono sfangato, e parecchi (sono reduce dall'ennesima quarantena, oramai non le conto più) compagni di mio figlio che lo hanno passato senza particolari problemi. Certo che è una bella coincidenza che solo ora si guardino i ricoveri infantili, si dica che sono in aumento, eccetera, eccetera. Proprio quando stanno per imporre l'ennesimo obbligo (senza ovviamente, as usual, assumersene la benchè minima responsabilità). Termino qui, che tanto pure questi son discorsi triti e ritriti. Il padre di mio figlio, PURTROPPO (sottolineo purtroppo) è a favore del vaccino. Pertanto, in ogni caso, prima o poi mi si presenterà il problema: non mi sogno nemmeno di oppormi alla vaccinazione, perché so benissimo che - in questo contesto - passerei come la madre degenere (a tacere anche il fatto che nell'estrema ipotesi di andare in un contenzioso risulterei certamente perdente). Cosa posso dire ancora? Una sola cosa:


Lo so come la pensi. Non trovo strana la tua reazione, nel valutare cosa iniettino a tuo figlio, tanto più che hai visto che il covid l'ha avuto.
Io rispetto a tempo fa non seguo tantissimo gli aggiornamenti. E' stata iniziativa del medico dirmi ciò che ho scritto, a me non ha dato fastidio perchè comunque segue un mare di persone e nel suo piccolo può avere un'idea di com'è la diffusione dove vivo. Mi ha anche detto che lui non ha idea di che variante abbiano i contagiati che segue lui.
Non ho pensato di approfondire con domande quando mi ha parlato di ricovero di bambini, non ho chiesto il numero, gli ho solo chiesto perchè li ricoverano, dal momento che mi aveva fatto capire che la maggiorparte dei contagiati vaccinati sono a casa, e la sua risposta è stata "perchè comunque sviluppano una polmonite". 
Chiaramente non saranno tutti, questo mi pare scontato. Poi hai ragione nel dire che tempo fa si sentivano ben altre notizie rispetto ai bambini, lo ricordo anch'io, però non credo si useranno morti di bambini come spauracchio per convincere a vaccinare, il rovescio sarebbe un colpo alla nazione, potrebbe avere molti altri riflessi.


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Chi continua a riportare questa fake news che chi è vaccinato non dovrebbe avere rischi o fa disinformazione, scientemente, perché modifica artatamente un'affermazione che nessuno scienziato ha mai fatto oppure mostra la sua ignoranza sul concetto di vaccinazione e sui vaccini in generale, perché NESSUN vaccino ha mai dato una protezione totale a tutti i vaccinati: finanche il vaccino per il vaiolo, CHE HA ERADICATO LA MALATTIA DALLA FACCIA DELLA TERRA, aveva un'efficacia "solo" del 95%.
> 
> E veniamo al caso specifico.
> 
> ...


e tu che cazzo ne sai di come un novantenne passa le sue giornate?   c'è chi sta messo male, c'è chi coltiva l'orto, c'è chi va allo stadio o a  teatro, chi viaggia (magari non in Australia, magari si limita a scoprire che il Molise esiste)

ne hai di strada da percorrere prima di sapere cosa sia la vita


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh passare a miglior vita a 93 anni non è male...
> Danny fino a 2 anni fa l anziano che si ammalava di influenza spesso moriva...
> È una realtà...
> Adesso con colvid abbiamo solo una possibilità per bloccarlo leggermente...farci i vaccini...
> ...


In presenza di minimi sintomi... Stai a casa. Io lo faccio sempre.
Poi c'è il fattore culo. 
Tu sei la dimostrazione.  Sei attenta e scrupolosa, eviti del tutto i rischi, sei plurivaccinata, però alla fine lo hai beccato anche tu. 
Come,  non si sa. 
Va così. 
Inutile fasciarsi la testa.


----------



## abebis (17 Dicembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> e tu che cazzo ne sai di come un novantenne passa le sue giornate?


Di _quel_ novantatreenne so quello che è stato scritto:



danny ha detto:


> Quella coppia stava sempre in casa, l'ha preso dalla figlia sessantenne (tre vaccinazioni anche lei, ma l'ha passato ovviamente indenne).





perplesso ha detto:


> ne hai di strada da percorrere prima di sapere cosa sia la vita


Meno male che ci siete voi ad insegnarmi: prendo appunti!


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Di _quel_ novantatreenne so quello che è stato scritto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e tu fai statistica su di un caso?   sticazzi


----------



## Foglia (18 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Lo so come la pensi. Non trovo strana la tua reazione, nel valutare cosa iniettino a tuo figlio, tanto più che hai visto che il covid l'ha avuto.
> Io rispetto a tempo fa non seguo tantissimo gli aggiornamenti. E' stata iniziativa del medico dirmi ciò che ho scritto, a me non ha dato fastidio perchè comunque segue un mare di persone e nel suo piccolo può avere un'idea di com'è la diffusione dove vivo. Mi ha anche detto che lui non ha idea di che variante abbiano i contagiati che segue lui.
> Non ho pensato di approfondire con domande quando mi ha parlato di ricovero di bambini, non ho chiesto il numero, gli ho solo chiesto perchè li ricoverano, dal momento che mi aveva fatto capire che la maggiorparte dei contagiati vaccinati sono a casa, e la sua risposta è stata "perchè comunque sviluppano una polmonite".
> Chiaramente non saranno tutti, questo mi pare scontato. Poi hai ragione nel dire che tempo fa si sentivano ben altre notizie rispetto ai bambini, lo ricordo anch'io, però non credo si useranno morti di bambini come spauracchio per convincere a vaccinare, il rovescio sarebbe un colpo alla nazione, potrebbe avere molti altri riflessi.


Per me invece useranno, eccome, lo spauracchio (il potere mediatico, in questi casi, farà la sua parte: come la ha fatta dando enfasi ai morti sotto ai 30 anni, per intenderci), e - poi - dove non basterà lo spauracchio, interverranno limiti e divieti. Ma.... ho visto solo io l'ampia carrellata di morti/intubati sotto i trent'anni in concomitanza col periodo in cui è stata loro aperta la campagna vaccinale????? Idem, ora, coi bambini: ad un tratto, saltan fuori tutti i pazienti in età pediatrica intubati, sofferenti, e quanto mai pericolosissimi veicoli di contagio. Va bene , sarà pure questa una mia falsa impressione , l'importante è che ci mostrino il clima sereno e di festa con cui iniziano a vaccinarli. Tutti tranquilli, e perché no, festanti. Bambini in primis che non vedono l'ora di fare la seconda dose per vedere i clown   .
Ed evidentemente sarò tra i pochi ad aver notato "stranezze" post vaccino: va bene anche quello.


----------



## desire.vodafone (18 Dicembre 2021)

Purtroppo la maggioranza della popolazione ha deciso per i pochi restanti.
Io non sono vaccinato e mi gaurdo bene dal farmi un siero seriale. 
Decine di dosi, no grazie.
È chiaro che il piano sia di vaccinare tutti, tra un po faranno la prima dose alla nascita. 
Quest'anno che siete quasi tutti inoculati io riscontro molti casi covid tra amici e parenti, cosa che l'anno scorso e il precedente non si è verificato.
Di non inoculati col virus ne conosco solo uno.


----------



## abebis (18 Dicembre 2021)

*Breaking News*
_Svelato il complotto di Davos per controllare il mondo_​Ci giunge notizia che è infine stato smascherato l'infame piano del club Bilderberg per soggiogare l'Umanità intera al volere dei Poteri Forti: sono arrivate in redazione le prove inoppugnabili della macchinazione. 

Siamo in grado di svelare in anteprima mondiale, solo su questo canale cifrato, ciò che nessun altro vedrà mai.



L'Umanità intera, presente e futura, ringrazia il gruppo di persone illuminate che, armate unicamente della propria lungimiranza, sono riuscite a vedere oltre la cortina fumogena stesa dai Main Stream Media per offuscare il pensiero della massa ignorante.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Dicembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Purtroppo la maggioranza della popolazione ha deciso per i pochi restanti.
> Io non sono vaccinato e mi gaurdo bene dal farmi un siero seriale.
> Decine di dosi, no grazie.
> È chiaro che il piano sia di vaccinare tutti, tra un po faranno la prima dose alla nascita.
> ...


Intanto è un virus influenzale come tale destinato a diffondersi. 
Il vaccino serve a non avere gravi effetti sui polmoni, si prende come brutta influenza con meno danni.
In precedenza non si erà verificato perché eravamo chiusi in casa, si sta cercando di vivere un po meglio rispetto all'anno scorso. 
Ho amici che lavorano in ospedale e in terapia intensiva con polmonite interstiziale compromessa sono solo non vaccinati. 
Vengono ricoverati anche vaccinati mma non così compromessi


----------



## desire.vodafone (18 Dicembre 2021)

Ovvio


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ora vedrai quanti casi di bimbi non vaccinati contro il covid morti salteranno fuori! Fino a non molto tempo fa si diceva che non potevano nemmeno trasmettere il virus.....


E infatti ecco che cominciano.. 

https://tg24.sky.it/roma/2021/12/19/covid-roma-bambina-ricoverata


----------



## Venice30 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Io la terza dose fatta.


----------



## oriente70 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Appena liberato non sono più positivo , 
Io vaccinato ho fatto 21 giorni d'isolamento , tosse, febbre e perdita gusto , mia moglie non vaccinata positiva 5 giorni di relax .. 
Non so che pensare


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Appena liberato non sono più positivo ,
> Io vaccinato ho fatto 21 giorni d'isolamento , tosse, febbre e perdita gusto , mia moglie non vaccinata positiva 5 giorni di relax ..
> Non so che pensare


Che se non eri vaccinato a quest'ora eri in 2 metri x 1


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Dicembre 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Appena liberato non sono più positivo ,
> Io vaccinato ho fatto 21 giorni d'isolamento , tosse, febbre e perdita gusto , mia moglie non vaccinata positiva 5 giorni di relax ..
> Non so che pensare



Sei rimasto positivo 21 GG???
Da vaccinato?
Io posso dirti che cmq il vaccino aiuta...
Io sono positiva da martedì ma non sto migliorando per nulla...oggi mi sembra di stare persino peggio ..
Febbre al momento no ...
Sono stra intasata . 
...


----------



## desire.vodafone (20 Dicembre 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Appena liberato non sono più positivo ,
> Io vaccinato ho fatto 21 giorni d'isolamento , tosse, febbre e perdita gusto , mia moglie non vaccinata positiva 5 giorni di relax ..
> Non so che pensare


Spegni la televisione


----------



## desire.vodafone (20 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sei rimasto positivo 21 GG???
> Da vaccinato?
> Io posso dirti che cmq il vaccino aiuta...
> Io sono positiva da martedì ma non sto migliorando per nulla...oggi mi sembra di stare persino peggio ..
> ...


Funziona bene questo siero


----------



## oriente70 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che se non eri vaccinato a quest'ora eri in 2 metri x 1


Non è detto .


----------



## oriente70 (20 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sei rimasto positivo 21 GG???
> Da vaccinato?
> Io posso dirti che cmq il vaccino aiuta...
> Io sono positiva da martedì ma non sto migliorando per nulla...oggi mi sembra di stare persino peggio ..
> ...


Vaccinato doppia dose, stavo prenotando la terza . 
Comunque mi è arrivato il super green
A me ha preso male , mia moglie il terzo giorno voleva portarmi al pronto soccorso  , vaneggiavo 39.8
Poi un "amico" mi ha detto di lasciar stare la tachipirina ,e vai di antinfiammatori e vitamine , da lì sono migliorato pian piano. 
Vaccino! Aiuta non aiuta, non lo so, so solo che nelle infinite file per i tamponi ho ascoltato un po di tutto..
In bocca al lupo  e  controlla ossigenazione sangue e temperatura


----------



## oriente70 (20 Dicembre 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Spegni la televisione


Sempre spenta  al massimo  qualche vecchio film sul 34  bello da rivedere.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Dicembre 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vaccinato doppia dose, stavo prenotando la terza .
> Comunque mi è arrivato il super green
> A me ha preso male , mia moglie il terzo giorno voleva portarmi al pronto soccorso  , vaneggiavo 39.8
> Poi un "amico" mi ha detto di lasciar stare la tachipirina ,e vai di antinfiammatori e vitamine , da lì sono migliorato pian piano.
> ...


Grazie delle info...
In compenso da oggi sono positivi anche i figli...
E loro vaccinati a metà settembre!!
Caxx che incubo


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grazie delle info...
> In compenso da oggi sono positivi anche i figli...
> E loro vaccinati a metà settembre!!
> Caxx che incubo


Un abbraccio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un abbraccio


Grazie ...
Speriamo di negativizzarci in velocità...


----------



## oriente70 (20 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grazie delle info...
> In compenso da oggi sono positivi anche i figli...
> E loro vaccinati a metà settembre!!
> Caxx che incubo


Hanno sintomi?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Dicembre 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Hanno sintomi?


Il maschietto si mal di testa e raffreddore...
Mia figlia zero di zero...


----------



## perplesso (20 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che se non eri vaccinato a quest'ora eri in 2 metri x 1


mica detto


----------



## oriente70 (20 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il maschietto si mal di testa e raffreddore...
> Mia figlia zero di zero...


Come da me , ognuno con i suoi sintomi,, indipendentemente dal vaccino  "che sicuramente aiuta"  ma nel mio caso sono stato sfigato


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Intanto è un virus influenzale come tale destinato a diffondersi.
> Il vaccino serve a non avere gravi effetti sui polmoni, si prende come brutta influenza con meno danni.
> In precedenza non si erà verificato perché eravamo chiusi in casa, si sta cercando di vivere un po meglio rispetto all'anno scorso.
> Ho amici che lavorano in ospedale e in terapia intensiva con polmonite interstiziale compromessa sono solo non vaccinati.
> Vengono ricoverati anche vaccinati mma non così compromessi


Si ma questo non si può dire…se no ci dicono che crediamo agli asini che volano.
Anche i due grandi ospedali che abbiamo in studio presentano TP piene di non vaccinati o di vaccinati con patologie pregresse.


----------



## Gattaro42 (20 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grazie delle info...
> In compenso da oggi sono positivi anche i figli...
> E loro vaccinati a metà settembre!!
> Caxx che incubo


In bocca al lupo


----------



## void (20 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un abbraccio


Sei matta, vuoi diventare positiva anche tu?


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Si ma questo non si può dire…se no ci dicono che crediamo agli asini che volano.
> Anche i due grandi ospedali che abbiamo in studio presentano TP piene di non vaccinati o di vaccinati con patologie pregresse.


E no non diciamolo, facciamo come l'anno scorso che le morti di infarto erano aumentate del30℅  perché non venivano più curati, come anche malati di tumore abbandonati senza piu fare cure perché il personale serviva tutto x il Covid


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Gattaro42 ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo


Crepi!!!
Oltretutto abbiamo già speso una cifra folle in tamponi perché il mio medico senza un tampone ufficiale non apre la pratica...
E per farli in velocità stiamo andando ovviamente a farli a pagamento...
Che 2 balle quadrate ..
Perché il maschietto ha anche i sintomi...
Altro che i ragazzini lo prendono molto lieve...
È tutto un mistero...


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Crepi!!!
> Oltretutto abbiamo già speso una cifra folle in tamponi perché il mio medico senza un tampone ufficiale non apre la pratica...
> E per farli in velocità stiamo andando ovviamente a farli a pagamento...
> Che 2 balle quadrate ..
> ...


Ricordo mia figlia da piccola influenza, trasformata in bronchite importante , in più una gastroenterite debilitante. 
Per tirarla fuori punture di penicillina, un incubo


----------



## Eagle72 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Io e mia moglie terza dose. Le piccole di 8 e 11 anni prima dose. Ho perso amici 45enni per Covid. Più parenti e colleghi da 60 a 70. Ora uscirà il novavax fatto come un tempo no mRNA etc. Voglio vedere che altri timori vengono tirati fuori


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ricordo mia figlia da piccola influenza, trasformata in bronchite importante , in più una gastroenterite debilitante.
> Per tirarla fuori punture di penicillina, un incubo


Non farmi ripensare a quando erano piccoli...
Questo al momento una passeggiata...
Quando mia figlia aveva meno di 2 anni mi avevano rimbalzato 2 volte dal PS negandomi il ricovero...
Sono dovuto andare da un pediatra privato per poterla ricoverare in ospedale...
Ancora un paio di giorni e sarebbe morta...infatti il pediatra ha chiamato lui stesso l ospedale incazzandosi come una mina perché mi avevano mandato via in precedenza...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Io e mia moglie terza dose. Le piccole di 8 e 11 anni prima dose. Ho perso amici 45enni per Covid. Più parenti e colleghi da 60 a 70. Ora uscirà il novavax fatto come un tempo no mRNA etc. Voglio vedere che altri timori vengono tirati fuori


Sono stati fatti studi sulle interazioni in rete. Dopo l’intervento di più di tre interlocutori, ognuno si barrica nella propria trincea e diventa inutile ogni ulteriore intervento


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E no non diciamolo, facciamo come l'anno scorso che le morti di infarto erano aumentate del30℅  perché non venivano più curati, come anche malati di tumore abbandonati senza piu fare cure perché il personale serviva tutto x il Covid


Perché se lo dici, viene fuori che sei un superficialotto che crede solo al governo.
peccato che dati alla mano, che piaccia o meno ai contrari al vaccino, oggi la percentuale maggiore di malati gravi sia costitua da non vaccinati.
io che sono ignorante consapevole, mi limito a leggere i numeri.
gli ignoranti non consapevoli continuano invece a farneticare.


----------



## Eagle72 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E no non diciamolo, facciamo come l'anno scorso che le morti di infarto erano aumentate del30℅  perché non venivano più curati, come anche malati di tumore abbandonati senza piu fare cure perché il personale serviva tutto x il Covid


Be ovvio. Si chiama emergenza. Se hai un infarto in un giorno qualunque a New York o quando attaccano le torri gemelle non è lo stesso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Be ovvio. Si chiama emergenza. Se hai un infarto in un giorno qualunque a New York o quando attaccano le torri gemelle non è lo stesso.


Un giorno, non 2 anni. 
Mi pare un lasso temporale un pochino diverso


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Be ovvio. Si chiama emergenza. Se hai un infarto in un giorno qualunque a New York o quando attaccano le torri gemelle non è lo stesso.


Ascolta c è gente che è morta perché non ha fatto i controlli periodici per le varie patologie pregresse...
E non parlo per sentito dire...
Controlli cardiologici saltati da 2 anni come quelli diabetologici...
Gli oncologici hanno solo fatto controlli approssimativi e terapie solo dopo tampone negativo...
Sai saltare una chemio perché hai un tampone positivo ma non hai nessun sintomo?
Non nuoto di covid ma di tumore che avanza...


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Perché se lo dici, viene fuori che sei un superficialotto che crede solo al governo.
> peccato che dati alla mano, che piaccia o meno ai contrari al vaccino, oggi la percentuale maggiore di malati gravi sia costitua da non vaccinati.
> io che sono ignorante consapevole, mi limito a leggere i numeri.
> gli ignoranti non consapevoli continuano invece a farneticare.


Non farneticano sono paraculi, contano sul senso civico altrui, come in altri contesti


----------



## void (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non farneticano sono paraculi, contano sul senso civico altrui, come in altri contesti


Scusa, ma se sei convinta che il vaccino ti protegge e non ha effetti collaterali, dove è il problema, casomai chi non lo accetta più che paraculo dovrebbe essere semplicemente idiota no?


----------



## Eagle72 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un giorno, non 2 anni.
> Mi pare un lasso temporale un pochino diverso


Ma non è che sono due anni che tutto fermo non diciamo cazzate.. Ci sono Stati picchi e poi momenti normali in cui si è ripreso con visite a ritmo normale. Solo i primi mesi c'è stato lo stop. Oramai da tanto tutto procede normale, ovvio devi fare tampone ecc. Poi scusa le pandemie così sono non durano un giorno. Da sempre nei secoli


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma non è che sono due anni che tutto fermo non diciamo cazzate.. Ci sono Stati picchi e poi momenti normali in cui si è ripreso con visite a ritmo normale. Solo i primi mesi c'è stato lo stop. Oramai da tanto tutto procede normale, ovvio devi fare tampone ecc. Poi scusa le pandemie così sono non durano un giorno. Da sempre nei secoli


Prova a prenotare una visita ...col sistema sanitario nazionale...
E poi mi dici...
Tieni conto che alcune strutture non eseguono ancora le gastroscopie...
Se devi fare una spirometria finisci al 2023...
Adesso le strutture stavano iniziando a riprenotare alcune visite saltate dal 2020...
Ma essendo riaumentati i contagi a breve le annulleranno nuovamente...
PS mi auguro che non ti serva nemmeno l oculista...anche per quello sei al 2023...


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2021)

void ha detto:


> Scusa, ma se sei convinta che il vaccino ti protegge e non ha effetti collaterali, dove è il problema, casomai chi non lo accetta più che paraculo dovrebbe essere semplicemente idiota no?


No non idiota, perché? 
Semplicemente fa parte di quella schiera che vive alle spalle di altri. 
Anche perché gli stessi che rifiutano il vaccino prendono medicine che hanno effetti collaterali.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma non è che sono due anni che tutto fermo non diciamo cazzate.. Ci sono Stati picchi e poi momenti normali in cui si è ripreso con visite a ritmo normale. Solo i primi mesi c'è stato lo stop. Oramai da tanto tutto procede normale, ovvio devi fare tampone ecc. Poi scusa le pandemie così sono non durano un giorno. Da sempre nei secoli


Hai vagamente idea quanto ci vuole oggi x prenotare una visita?
Stanno smaltendo ancora gli arretrati dell'anno scorso, sei un pochino fuori dal circuito. 
Pensa che col servizio sanitaria non sono riuscita a fare la mammografia annuale, vedi tu


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non è detto .


Sei fortunato a non trovarti a sperimentare la sliding door

Che chi viene beccato scoperto di vaccino w questo punto qui, rischia veramente grosso, questo è evidente 

Ma gia lo dissi a settembre


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> mica detto


È una battuta,  ovvio..

Ma chi si infettasse ora senza essere vaccinato rischia davvero grosso


----------



## Eagle72 (20 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Prova a prenotare una visita ...col sistema sanitario nazionale...
> E poi mi dici...
> Tieni conto che alcune strutture non eseguono ancora le gastroscopie...
> Se devi fare una spirometria finisci al 2023...
> ...


Ma sempre stato così. E se c'è ulteriore ritardo è proprio per contagi ecc. Mah..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma sempre stato così. E se c'è ulteriore ritardo è proprio per contagi ecc. Mah..


No...in questi 2 anni hanno cancellato milioni di visite...
E riprogrammarle tutte è un impresa...


----------



## Eagle72 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Hai vagamente idea quanto ci vuole oggi x prenotare una visita?
> Stanno smaltendo ancora gli arretrati dell'anno scorso, sei un pochino fuori dal circuito.
> Pensa che col servizio sanitaria non sono riuscita a fare la mammografia annuale, vedi tu


Si ma questo è sempre successo.. Ma non capisco chi volete incolpare.. È un virus tra i peggiori che ha coinvolto per la prima volta l'intero globo, è un virus molto infido e che si trasmette per via aerea (non è l'HIV che imponi preservativo e via) ... E volevate che i sistemi sanitari non ne risentissero? Bo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si ma questo è sempre successo.. Ma non capisco chi volete incolpare.. È un virus tra i peggiori che ha coinvolto per la prima volta l'intero globo, è un virus molto infido e che si trasmette per via aerea (non è l'HIV che imponi preservativo e via) ... E volevate che i sistemi sanitari non ne risentissero? Bo


Io non voglio incolpare nessuno...
Per i ritardi delle visite mediche...
Ma mi permetto di dire che in 2 anni il SSN non è stato in grado di fare fronte ad un emergenza...
E che molti se ne fregano se hanno sintomi vanno in giro ugualmente e piuttosto che spendere per un tampone si fanno tagliare un braccio...
Cazz ci vuole un minimo di ...criterio nel fare le cose...


----------



## Eagle72 (20 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io non voglio incolpare nessuno...
> Per i ritardi delle visite mediche...
> Ma mi permetto di dire che in 2 anni il SSN non è stato in grado di fare fronte ad un emergenza...
> E che molti se ne fregano se hanno sintomi vanno in giro ugualmente e piuttosto che spendere per un tampone si fanno tagliare un braccio...
> Cazz ci vuole un minimo di ...criterio nel fare le cose...


Sul primo periodo purtroppo nessun ssn al mondo ne è stato capace. Anzi... Siamo lungimiranti all'inizio quando Usa e GBR e tanti altri prendevano la cosa alla leggera.. E ancora oggi siamo stati invidiati dalla Germania ecc. Per secondo periodo è una questione di singoli e civiltà.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2021)

Si per me è idiota. 


void ha detto:


> Scusa, ma se sei convinta che il vaccino ti protegge e non ha effetti collaterali, dove è il problema, casomai chi non lo accetta più che paraculo dovrebbe essere semplicemente idiota no?


----------



## perplesso (20 Dicembre 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È una battuta,  ovvio..
> 
> Ma chi si infettasse ora senza essere vaccinato rischia davvero grosso


Chi oggi sa di essere cagionevole di suo ed ancora non si vaccina, evidentemente  non ha più tutta questa motivazione a vivere


----------



## void (20 Dicembre 2021)

Il CdM discute dell'introduzione dell'obbligo di tampone ai vaccinati per la partecipazione a eventi pubblici, discoteche  etc.
Però se non si è vaccinati con lo stesso tampone non si può partecipare allo stesso evento.
Cosa ne pensate, è giusto, discriminante, o che?

E del buon Mattarella che predicava agli universitari che il vacino protegge anche gli altri (ma ora a quanto pare per lo stesso scopo ci vuole il tampone) cosa ne pensate?

Considerato che non e' più il tempo di quei bei vaccini che duravano svariati anni cosa dite, arriveremo al richiamo (vaccinale) mensile?


----------



## Cattivik (20 Dicembre 2021)

void ha detto:


> Scusa, ma se sei convinta che il vaccino ti protegge e non ha effetti collaterali, dove è il problema, casomai chi non lo accetta più che paraculo dovrebbe essere semplicemente idiota no?


Idiota lo è... o semplicemente facilmente influenzabile da miocuggggino...

Il problema è che gli ospedali stanno entrando in crisi causa i non vaccinati... da qui scaturiscono chiusure e timori che sommata a una capacità comunicativa del nostro governo prossima allo zero porta a chiedere il tampone per i vaccinati come a sconfessare quanto detto fino a ieri.

Riassumendo è una gara a scemo (il governo con capacità comunicativa e decisionale da rivedere) e più scemo (chi non si vaccina perché mio cugggggino...)

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (20 Dicembre 2021)

void ha detto:


> Il CdM discute dell'introduzione dell'obbligo di tampone ai vaccinati per la partecipazione a eventi pubblici, discoteche  etc.
> Però se non si è vaccinati con lo stesso tampone non si può partecipare allo stesso evento.
> Cosa ne pensate, è giusto, discriminante, o che?
> 
> ...


Mai nessuno ha detto che con il vaccino sei superman... Ma se tutti si fossero i vaccinati il oggi staremmo molto meglio... Da vaccinati 1a 4 la possibilità di infettarsi da 1 a 6 la possibilità di finire in ospedale da 1 a 11 la possibilità di finire in terapia intensiva...

Perché si chiede il tampone per i grandi eventi? Perché come sempre ci si rivolgere si più responsabili... invece che bastonare a dovere gli imbecilli... Io da vaccinato ne ho pieni i coglioni e come me penso tanti... e i tanti vaccinati con i coglioni pieni sono molto di più dei coglioni non vaccinati...
Non è vero è vero protegge con i rapporti sopra detti i coglioni non vaccinati... Vedasi il rapporto 1 a 4

Ohi ripigliatevi è un virus tipo influenzale... da sempre c'è il richiamo annuale... I casi sono due o si riesce a fermarlo o si trova una cura... La spagnola non vi dice nulla?

Cattivik

P. S. Spagnola epidemia influenza le 1918/19 non mettere il pisello tra le tette di una donna.


----------



## Vera (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Hai vagamente idea quanto ci vuole oggi x prenotare una visita?
> Stanno smaltendo ancora gli arretrati dell'anno scorso, sei un pochino fuori dal circuito.
> Pensa che col servizio sanitaria non sono riuscita a fare la mammografia annuale, vedi tu


È un problema regionale, evidentemente. Io personalmente e persone a me vicine, abbiamo fatto i vari controlli senza ritardi. Comprese le mammografie.


----------



## void (20 Dicembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Mai nessuno ha detto che con il vaccino sei superman... Ma se tutti si fossero i vaccinati il oggi staremmo molto meglio... Da vaccinati 1a 4 la possibilità di infettarsi da 1 a 6 la possibilità di finire in ospedale da 1 a 11 la possibilità di finire in terapia intensiva...
> 
> Perché si chiede il tampone per i grandi eventi? Perché come sempre ci si rivolgere si più responsabili... invece che bastonare a dovere gli imbecilli... Io da vaccinato ne ho pieni i coglioni e come me penso tanti... e i tanti vaccinati con i coglioni pieni sono molto di più dei coglioni non vaccinati...
> Non è vero è vero protegge con i rapporti sopra detti i coglioni non vaccinati... Vedasi il rapporto 1 a 4
> ...


Mi sa che hai qualche problema con la statistica perché se i rapporti che citi fossero veri con il 89% di vaccinati non sarebbe giustificato l'attuale numero di contagiati. A meno che il virus non sia capace di vagare alla ricerca dei soli "idioti"

P.s. statistica è quella branca della matematica che studia calcola le probabilità (e altro) e non lo studio del mappamondo.


----------



## Cattivik (20 Dicembre 2021)

void ha detto:


> Mi sa che hai qualche problema con la statistica perché se i rapporti che citi fossero veri con il 89% di vaccinati non sarebbe giustificato l'attuale numero di contagiati. A meno che il virus non sia capace di vagare alla ricerca dei soli "idioti"
> 
> P.s. statistica è quella branca della matematica che studia calcola le probabilità (e altro) e non lo studio del mappamondo.


Anche i vaccinati si contagiano ma non creano i problemi di ospedalizzazione dei non vaccinati... Ora cerco di tradurlo in aramaico antico così magari lo capisci...

Visto che parli di statistica ripassala visto che è molto più probabile finire in ospedale tra i non vaccinati che sono 11% rispetto ai vaccinati che sono 89%.

Cattivik


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Prova a prenotare una visita ...col sistema sanitario nazionale...
> E poi mi dici...
> Tieni conto che alcune strutture non eseguono ancora le gastroscopie...
> Se devi fare una spirometria finisci al 2023...
> ...


Prenotato io due esami al cuore al Policlinico di Monza e senza urgenza. In due settimane fatto tutto, eco color dopppler e cardiogramma sotto sforzo. Mi serviva per iscrivermi ad una squadra di corsa per fare gare agonistiche solo competitive.



void ha detto:


> Mi sa che hai qualche problema con la statistica perché se i rapporti che citi fossero veri con il 89% di vaccinati non sarebbe giustificato l'attuale numero di contagiati. A meno che il virus non sia capace di vagare alla ricerca dei soli "idioti"
> 
> P.s. statistica è quella branca della matematica che studia calcola le probabilità (e altro) e non lo studio del mappamondo.


Come citato più volte mai nessuno ha detto o scritto che il vaccino protegge dal contagio. E’ invece stato diffuso il seguente messaggio: il vaccino nei soggetti privi di patologie protegge dalle ospedalizzazioni gravi e diminuisce sensibilmente la possibilità di contagio.
Oggi si sta diffondendo tanto nellunica categoria di persone non ancora assogettata a vaccinazione di massa, i bambini.



Vera ha detto:


> È un problema regionale, evidentemente. Io personalmente e persone a me vicine, abbiamo fatto i vari controlli senza ritardi. Comprese le mammografie.
> [/QUOTE
> Io idem, a Monza zero problemi. Per ora. È anche vero che Monza da sola ”gode” di tre ospedali esclusa la provincia.


----------



## void (21 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Come citato più volte mai nessuno ha detto o scritto che il vaccino protegge dal contagio. E’ invece stato diffuso il seguente messaggio: il vaccino nei soggetti privi di patologie protegge dalle ospedalizzazioni gravi e diminuisce sensibilmente la possibilità di contagio.
> Oggi si sta diffondendo tanto nellunica categoria di persone non ancora assogettata a vaccinazione di massa, i bambini.


E' stato detto e ripetuto alla nausea, in ogni trasmissione televisiva, per mesi e mesi.  Ed è il principio su cui sostanzialmente si basa il green.  pass.


----------



## void (21 Dicembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Anche i vaccinati si contagiano ma non creano i problemi di ospedalizzazione dei non vaccinati... Ora cerco di tradurlo in aramaico antico così magari lo capisci...
> 
> Visto che parli di statistica ripassala visto che è molto più probabile finire in ospedale tra i non vaccinati che sono 11% rispetto ai vaccinati che sono 89%.
> 
> Cattivik


Mai parlato di ospedalizzazione, non so dove lo hai letto nel mio post. Io ho parlato di green pass e di effetto del vacino sui contagi. Ho fatto una riflessione sulla logica che c'è, o non c'è, nell  imporre a un vaccinato di fare il tampone e allo stesso tempo di mantenere il super green pass.
Senza dare del coglione a nessuno my friend.


----------



## Cattivik (21 Dicembre 2021)

L'ospedalizzazione è la causa delle chiusere e limitazioni. Puoi ragionare di quello che vuoi ma alla base c'è quello... risolvi le troppe ospedalizzazioni hai risolto il problema.

Tamponeai vaccinati... "Perché si chiede il tampone per i grandi eventi? Perché come sempre ci si rivolgere si più responsabili... invece che bastonare a dovere gli imbecilli... Io da vaccinato ne ho pieni i coglioni e come me penso tanti... e i tanti vaccinati con i coglioni pieni sono molto di più dei coglioni non vaccinati..." fosse per me non sei vaccinato e gli ospedali sono in sofferenza... esci di casa solo per lavorare e la spesa. 

Ho dato dei coglioni ai non vaccinati... si vero e lo ribadisco. Non è nel stile... ma quando ci vuole ci vuole.

Cattivik.


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Dicembre 2021)

void ha detto:


> E' stato detto e ripetuto alla nausea, in ogni trasmissione televisiva, per mesi e mesi.  Ed è il principio su cui sostanzialmente si basa il green.  pass.


Il green pass serve unicamente a non caricare gli ospedali.
Nientaltro.
Costruisci più ospedali, sforna più medici e infermieri, il tutto in sei mesi e il GP non serve più.


----------



## void (21 Dicembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> L'ospedalizzazione è la causa delle chiusere e limitazioni. Puoi ragionare di quello che vuoi ma alla base c'è quello... risolvi le troppe ospedalizzazioni hai risolto il problema.
> 
> Tamponeai vaccinati... "Perché si chiede il tampone per i grandi eventi? Perché come sempre ci si rivolgere si più responsabili... invece che bastonare a dovere gli imbecilli... Io da vaccinato ne ho pieni i coglioni e come me penso tanti... e i tanti vaccinati con i coglioni pieni sono molto di più dei coglioni non vaccinati..." fosse per me non sei vaccinato e gli ospedali sono in sofferenza... esci di casa solo per lavorare e la spesa.
> 
> ...


Si chiede il tampone anche ai vaccinati perchè si ammette che il vaccino non ferma la diffusione del virus e manco la rallenta (se mai ne attenua le conseguenze), non centra niente la "responsabilità" perchè ai grandi eventi i non vaccinati non sono comunque ammessi di default (non hanno il SGP).

Pertanto lo scopo della "eventuale" nuova restrizione può essere solo quello di limitare il contagio fra vaccinati (unici che possono partecipare ai grandi eventi)....che pur avendone i coglioni pieni si trasmettono il virus esattamente come gli altri (vedi @bravagiulia75 e consorte e ora aimè anche figli)

Per quanto riguarda lo stile, ognuno ha il suo...no problem


----------



## Cattivik (21 Dicembre 2021)

void ha detto:


> *Si chiede il tampone anche ai vaccinati perchè si ammette che il vaccino non ferma la diffusione del virus e manco la rallenta* (se mai ne attenua le conseguenze), non centra niente la "responsabilità" perchè ai grandi eventi i non vaccinati non sono comunque ammessi di default (non hanno il SGP).
> 
> Pertanto lo scopo della "eventuale" nuova restrizione può essere solo quello di limitare il contagio fra vaccinati (unici che possono partecipare ai grandi eventi)....che pur avendone i coglioni pieni si trasmettono il virus esattamente come gli altri (vedi @bravagiulia75 e consorte e ora aimè anche figli)
> 
> Per quanto riguarda lo stile, ognuno ha il suo...no problem


Palle se sei vaccinato hai molte meno probabilità di ammalarti e se anche ti ammali la carica virale è più bassa. Se così non fosse oggi con molte meno restrizioni che l'anno scorso i contagi dovrebbero essere il doppio. 

Cattivik


----------



## void (21 Dicembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Palle se sei vaccinato hai molte meno probabilità di ammalarti e se anche ti ammali la carica virale è più bassa.* Se così non fosse oggi con molte meno restrizioni che l'anno scorso i contagi dovrebbero essere il doppio.*
> 
> Cattivik


Se così fosse oggi con l'89% dei vaccinati in più dell'anno scorso i contagi dovrebbero essere un decimo......


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Prenotato io due esami al cuore al Policlinico di Monza e senza urgenza. In due settimane fatto tutto, eco color dopppler e cardiogramma sotto sforzo. Mi serviva per iscrivermi ad una squadra di corsa per fare gare agonistiche solo competitive.


Guarda ..ci credo al policlinico...magari verso settembre scorso aveva più posto...
Al San gerardo di Monza...se vuoi prenotare ...armati di Santa pazienza...
Altro che tempi brevi ...


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda ..ci credo al policlinico...magari verso settembre scorso aveva più posto...
> Al San gerardo di Monza...se vuoi prenotare ...armati di Santa pazienza...
> Altro che tempi brevi ...


il policlinico di Monza ha tante piccole sedi, credo quindi riesca a smaltire bene il traffico. mi mandarono a giussano per un esame e carate per un altro ma non aspettai molto, tempo due settimane ed ho fatto tutto.


----------



## Cattivik (21 Dicembre 2021)

void ha detto:


> Se così fosse oggi con l'89% dei vaccinati in più dell'anno scorso i contagi dovrebbero essere un decimo......


Infatti tra i vaccinati lo sono...

.
Cattivik


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Infatti tra i vaccinati lo sono...
> 
> Cattivik.


Guarda su questo ti do torto...
Noi tutti vaccinati...tutti positivi ..con 2 dosi però di vaccino...
Tra i ragazzi i contagi sono altissimi...anche loro tutti vaccinati ..
L anno scorso che da metà dicembre abbiamo ricominciato a vedere gli amici con cene varie non si è ammalato nessuno di noi...
Ma secondo me il virus era differente...adesso ha una trasmettibilitá altissima


----------



## void (21 Dicembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Infatti tra i vaccinati lo sono...
> 
> Cattivik.


Cita una sola fonte ufficiale di dati che lo dimostri, please.  (intendo numero tamponi positivi vaccinati/tamponi totali vaccinati.....e lo stesso per i non).
"/" = diviso.....
Difficile da trovare questo dato eh, dato chi di dovere ha disponibile (da qui il possibile provvedimento).


----------



## void (21 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda su questo ti do torto...
> Noi tutti vaccinati...tutti positivi ..con 2 dosi però di vaccino...
> Tra i ragazzi i contagi sono altissimi...anche loro tutti vaccinati ..
> L anno scorso che da metà dicembre abbiamo ricominciato a vedere gli amici con cene varie non si è ammalato nessuno di noi...
> Ma secondo me il virus era differente...adesso ha una trasmettibilitá altissima


Lascia stare, non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire. Comunque almeno il vaccino è servito a non farvi stare male 
Auguri di pronta guarigione.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2021)

void ha detto:


> Lascia stare, non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire. Comunque almeno il vaccino è servito a non farvi stare male
> Auguri di pronta guarigione.


Grazie.....
Vediamo come va...
Qua da me in zona i contagi sono in mega aumento...
E purtroppo sono tornate a sentirsi le ambulanze...


----------



## Cattivik (21 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda su questo ti do torto...
> Noi tutti vaccinati...tutti positivi ..con 2 dosi però di vaccino...
> Tra i ragazzi i contagi sono altissimi...anche loro tutti vaccinati ..
> L anno scorso che da metà dicembre abbiamo ricominciato a vedere gli amici con cene varie non si è ammalato nessuno di noi...
> Ma secondo me il virus era differente...adesso ha una trasmettibilitá altissima


Una cosa è dire che il vaccino non copre al 100% altro come dice void "il vaccino non ferma la diffusione del virus e manco la rallenta"... Sono falsità!

Cattivik.


----------



## Cattivik (21 Dicembre 2021)

void ha detto:


> Cita una sola fonte ufficiale di dati che lo dimostri, please.  (intendo numero tamponi positivi vaccinati/tamponi totali vaccinati.....e lo stesso per i non).
> "/" = diviso.....
> Difficile da trovare questo dato eh, dato chi di dovere ha disponibile (da qui il possibile provvedimento).


Supponendo anche che il vaccino serve solo per un decorso meno grave della malattia a maggior ragione ci si deve vaccinare.

I dati certi sono che i non vaccinati si contagiando più facilmente e sono causa della crisi dei reparti ospedalieri.

Ripeto non ti vuoi vaccinare fai p pure ma 1 non cercare scuse con numeri che non esistono abbi il coraggio della tua scelta 2 paga le conseguenze della tua scelta se il sistema va in crisi causa i non vaccinati te ne stai chiuso in casa.

Cattivik.


----------



## Cattivik (21 Dicembre 2021)

void ha detto:


> Lascia stare, non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire. Comunque almeno il vaccino è servito a non farvi stare male
> Auguri di pronta guarigione.


Non c'è peggior cieco di chi non vuol vedere...









						Coronavirus in Italia, i dati e la mappa
					

Tutti i numeri del coronavirus in Italia: contagiati, morti, guariti e numero di tamponi. Informazioni per regioni e province fornite dal ministero della Salute.




					lab24.ilsole24ore.com
				




Cattivik


----------



## void (21 Dicembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Non c'è peggior cieco di chi non vuol vedere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peccato che non si faccia riferimento al numero di tamponi eseguiti per ogni categoria ma solo all'incidenza totale. Se fai 20 tamponi ai vaccinati e 200 ai non vaccinati non hai numeri confrontabili a meno che non consideri l'incidenza relativa cioè tamponi pos/tamponi tot per categoria. E io questo dato non lo riesco a trovare, se tu lo hai e me lo mostri, magari viene fuori che mi sbaglio. Però puoi continuare a vedere quello che vuoi tu, a me non interessa avere ragione ne dimostrare che il vaccino non serve. Non ho niente contro il vaccino e quando sarà disponibile quello vecchia maniera lo farò anche io. 
Ma ad andare contro la logica ancora non ci riesco.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Una cosa è dire che il vaccino non copre al 100% altro come dice void "il vaccino non ferma la diffusione del virus e manco la rallenta"... Sono falsità!
> 
> Cattivik.


Io ormai non so più che dire...
Oggi ho avuto la conferma del primo positivo (nella cerchia dei conoscenti) dopo 3 dosi....
Ma non sonda quanto vaccinato...cmq circa qualche anno più di me e medico...


----------



## Lara3 (21 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sei rimasto positivo 21 GG???
> Da vaccinato?
> Io posso dirti che cmq il vaccino aiuta...
> Io sono positiva da martedì ma non sto migliorando per nulla...oggi mi sembra di stare persino peggio ..
> ...



Da noi c’è la raccomandazione di sottoporsi al richiamo a 4 mesi dopo la seconda dose.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Da noi c’è la raccomandazione di sottoporsi al richiamo a 4 mesi dopo la seconda dose.


E adesso anche qua...dopo l impennata dei contagi....
Averlo saputo mi sarei fatta il richiamo a fine novembre...o anche prima...


----------



## Lara3 (21 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E adesso anche qua...dopo l impennata dei contagi....
> Averlo saputo mi sarei fatta il richiamo a fine novembre...o anche prima...


Ma… la terza dose che fanno adesso non è efficace contro omicron. Ci stanno ancora lavorando. Quindi il beneficio quale è ? Lo chiedo da provax.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma… la terza dose che fanno adesso non è efficace contro omicron. Ci stanno ancora lavorando. Quindi il beneficio quale è ? Lo chiedo da provax.


Dicono di sì ... soprattutto il vaccino moderna ..
Che tra l' altro ho fatto ..


----------



## ologramma (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma… la terza dose che fanno adesso non è efficace contro omicron. Ci stanno ancora lavorando. Quindi il beneficio quale è ? Lo chiedo da provax.


ma ragazze la vedte la televisione seria? O no vi fidate della baggianate dette in tv da chi è scettico sui vaccini?
bassetti e altri hanno detto che con la terza dose aumenta  , sottolineo aumenta la possibilità di evitare le complicazioni più gravi del convid  .
Se leggete  vi danno le percentuali quindi la sicurezza del 100% non si è mai detta per cui ci possono essere casi di positività ma hanno detto  gòli esperti veri  che non c'è pericolo di vita , ma se poi si infettano quelli fragili    che ci possono essere decessi  data la loro fragilità.
Come dice il proverbio? Toppi galli a cantà nun se fa mai giorno .
pensate anche il presidente Mattarella ha detto troppi la tv da troppa importanza a certi novax


----------



## oriente70 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Il green pass serve unicamente a non caricare gli ospedali.
> Nientaltro.
> Costruisci più ospedali, sforna più medici e infermieri, il tutto in sei mesi e il GP non serve più.


Il green pass serve solo a rompere le scatole a chi non si vuole vaccinare ..


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Dicembre 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il green pass serve solo a rompere le scatole a chi non si vuole vaccinare ..


e nel caso è unicamente un problema loro.


----------



## ologramma (21 Dicembre 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il green pass serve solo a rompere le scatole a chi non si vuole vaccinare ..


difatti nel mio circolo sono state fatte fuori due persone , cioè allontanate, che non si volevano vaccinare  e pretendevano di aggregarsi con noi nelle attività al chiuso.
La caparbietà di una signora che fa i controlli  di passa 80 anni li ha allontanati


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Hai vagamente idea quanto ci vuole oggi x prenotare una visita?
> Stanno smaltendo ancora gli arretrati dell'anno scorso





Vera ha detto:


> È un problema regionale, evidentemente. Io personalmente e persone a me vicine, abbiamo fatto i vari controlli senza ritardi. Comprese le mammografie.


Probabilmente si


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Probabilmente si


Si è un problema regione...nel senso che dalle regioni vicine vengono qua da noi a farsi visitare...
Tra Piemonte Veneto ed Emilia...
Senza contare tutto il sud che sale per andare allo ieo o al hsr....


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si è un problema regione...nel senso che dalle regioni vicine vengono qua da noi a farsi visitare...
> Tra Piemonte Veneto ed Emilia...
> Senza contare tutto il sud che sale per andare allo ieo o al hsr....


E lo so, poi molte strutture convenzionate hanno ridotto di molto le disponibilità  con non ssn


----------



## ologramma (21 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si è un problema regione...nel senso che dalle regioni vicine vengono qua da noi a farsi visitare...
> Tra Piemonte Veneto ed Emilia...
> Senza contare tutto il sud che sale per andare allo ieo o al hsr....


questo anche nel lazio , pe runa mammografia di mia moglie quasi sei mesi  per farla  , ora gli hanno detto fra un anno prima no ,
Comunque lei chiamava tuti i giorni il cup per vedre se si liberava un posto  l'ha fatto la settimana scorza


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> questo anche nel lazio , pe runa mammografia di mia moglie quasi sei mesi  per farla  , ora gli hanno detto fra un anno prima no ,
> Comunque lei chiamava tuti i giorni il cup per vedre se si liberava un posto  l'ha fatto la settimana scorza


Si ma non puoi chiamare tutti i GG il call center...
Consolati al maggiore di Bergamo per una mammografia ci vogliono almeno 2 anni di attesa...


----------



## ologramma (21 Dicembre 2021)

guarda  che il circondario di Roma  , come numero di persone ,altro che Bergamo


----------



## Lostris (22 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma non puoi chiamare tutti i GG il call center...
> Consolati al maggiore di Bergamo per una mammografia ci vogliono almeno 2 anni di attesa...


Veramente saranno dieci anni che non c’è più il Maggiore.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> e nel caso è unicamente un problema loro.


Io ora la penso differentemente . Ho fatto doppia dose e sono guarito dal covid , ora ho capito che l'unica cosa che limita il contagio è il tampone anche per i vaccinati ..


----------



## oriente70 (22 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> difatti nel mio circolo sono state fatte fuori due persone , cioè allontanate, che non si volevano vaccinare  e pretendevano di aggregarsi con noi nelle attività al chiuso.
> La caparbietà di una signora che fa i controlli  di passa 80 anni li ha allontanati


Dovreste farvi tutti il tampone per accedere in un luogo chiuso .. Io ci sono passato e con doppia dose stavo per essere ricoverato ..


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Dicembre 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io ora la penso differentemente . Ho fatto doppia dose e sono guarito dal covid , ora ho capito che l'unica cosa che limita il contagio è il tampone anche per i vaccinati ..


Io invece ho smesso di pensare.
Mi sono rotto le palle.
Penso alla mia quotidianità, al lavoro, allo sport, alla famiglia ed alla fica.
Che tanto anche se si continua a parlarne la pandemia va avanti comunque.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Veramente saranno dieci anni che non c’è più il Maggiore.


Si lo so ho usato il vecchio nome...
Ma è sempre lui...
e cmq se vuoi farti una mammo al Papa Gio devi aspettare mediamente 2 anni...
Tu fai troppa attenzione ai dettagli...l ho già notato...brava!


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Dicembre 2021)

Bon da vi do una bella notizia: ho appena concluso la telefonata con la sedicesima farmacia del mio circondario. Il primo tampone libero e’ per il 31 alle 11.30.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Dicembre 2021)

@feather scusa come faccio a mettere in ignore questo thread?
Sul cellulare mi continuano ad apparire i nuovi messaggi


----------



## danny (22 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grazie delle info...
> In compenso da oggi sono positivi anche i figli...
> E loro vaccinati a metà settembre!!
> Caxx che incubo


Diciamo che la strategia di evitare i non vaccinati non è servita molto...
Prima o poi lo si becca tutti comunque. 
Come consolazione, resta il fatto che per un bel po' tu non lo beccherai più.
Io fino ad ora l'ho scampata.
Nessun caso in famiglia, neppure tra parenti.
Va a culo.
Scientificamente parlando.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Che se non eri vaccinato a quest'ora eri in 2 metri x 1


L'hanno fatto ormai almeno metà delle persone che conosco.
Tutti vivi, tranne una coppia ultranovantenne triplavaccinazione e un signore di 85 morto un anno fa.
Probabilmente chi conosciamo noi è toccato dalla fortuna. 
Statemi vicini.



Pincopallista ha detto:


> Bon da vi do una bella notizia: ho appena concluso la telefonata con la sedicesima farmacia del mio circondario. Il primo tampone libero e’ per il 31 alle 11.30.


Da noi ci sono le code fuori manco regalassero IPhone 13.



Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma non è che sono due anni che tutto fermo non diciamo cazzate.. Ci sono Stati picchi e poi momenti normali in cui si è ripreso con visite a ritmo normale. Solo i primi mesi c'è stato lo stop. Oramai da tanto tutto procede normale, ovvio devi fare tampone ecc. Poi scusa le pandemie così sono non durano un giorno. Da sempre nei secoli


È più un anno che frequento ospedali.
Hanno operato due volte mia moglie, ho in cura mia figlia,  mia madre ha un tumore ed è stata operata.
Posto c'è n'è.
Come sempre.
Il problema per mia figlia è che sono raddoppiati i casi della sua patologia.
Detto da tre ospedali diversi.
Mia madre l'hanno operata in 3 giorni.
C'è comunque un problema di personale ma da anni ormai.
Se andate indietro al 2014 sul forum troverete i miei post di quando mia moglie fu rimandata indietro per polmonite da virus strano dall'ospedale perché non avevano più posto disponibili. Saturi.
Ovvio che se devi differenziare i reparti (uno Covid,  l'altro no) con lo stesso numero di persone  hai sicuramente un problema, indipendentemente dal numero di contagi.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io invece ho smesso di pensare.
> Mi sono rotto le palle.
> Penso alla mia quotidianità, al lavoro, allo sport, alla famiglia ed alla fica.
> Che tanto anche se si continua a parlarne la pandemia va avanti comunque.


Fai bene


----------



## danny (22 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io non voglio incolpare nessuno...
> Per i ritardi delle visite mediche...
> Ma mi permetto di dire che in 2 anni il SSN non è stato in grado di fare fronte ad un emergenza...
> E che molti se ne fregano se hanno sintomi vanno in giro ugualmente e piuttosto che spendere per un tampone si fanno tagliare un braccio...
> Cazz ci vuole un minimo di ...criterio nel fare le cose...


Funziona così (spiegato da una che lavora in reparto Covid, figlia di un nostro amico).
Prendi una parte del personale, lo sposti in un altro settore e crei il reparto per i positivi al Covid.
Il risultato è che hai meno personale per gli altri reparto e poco personale per il Covid.
L'infermiera in questione è rimasta però a girarsi i pollici l'estate 2020 perché il reparto era aperto ma non aveva pazienti.
Hai picchi invernali, ma il problema è che sposti personale, non ne assumi altro.
In più altri giovani medici oltre ad altro personale sono dislocati negli hub vaccinali, non potendo quindi fare in alcun modo da rinforzo e altri sono sospesi per non essersi vaccinati,  e se sospendi un'anestesista non è che puoi sostituirlo con un oncologo. Inoltre lo stesso problema lo hai se mandi in quarantena un reparto.
La dottoressa che ha in cura mia madre,  tre vaccinazioni,  si è presa il Covid, per dire. Irreperibile.
È un problema di gestione aziendale, con questi parametri.
Malgrado questo non ho rilevato problemi di congestione,  ho visto molta meno gente in ospedale rispetto agli anni passati.


----------



## danny (22 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda su questo ti do torto...
> Noi tutti vaccinati...tutti positivi ..con 2 dosi però di vaccino...
> Tra i ragazzi i contagi sono altissimi...anche loro tutti vaccinati ..
> L anno scorso che da metà dicembre abbiamo ricominciato a vedere gli amici con cene varie non si è ammalato nessuno di noi...
> Ma secondo me il virus era differente...adesso ha una trasmettibilitá altissima


Culo. 
L'anno scorso ti è andata di culo. 
Io fino ad ora niente. 
Per la stessa ragione.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Culo.
> L'anno scorso ti è andata di culo.
> Io fino ad ora niente.
> Per la stessa ragione.


Ahhh behhh 
Adesso sono serena allora...
Cmq oggi ho il tampone per la chiusura...se negativo sono libera anche se ho in casa due minori positivi.. 
Ho anche il green pass valido...
Assurdo...
Non c è nessun controllo..
Mio figlio non risulta nemmeno in carico ad ats con 2 tamponi fatti ufficialmente...


----------



## danny (22 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io invece ho smesso di pensare.
> Mi sono rotto le palle.
> Penso alla mia quotidianità, al lavoro, allo sport, alla famiglia ed alla fica.
> Che tanto anche se si continua a parlarne la pandemia va avanti comunque.


Secondo me è la cosa migliore. 
A me sembra veramente di vivere in uno stato di paranoia collettiva.


----------



## danny (22 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ahhh behhh
> Adesso sono serena allora...
> Cmq oggi ho il tampone per la chiusura...se negativo sono libera anche se ho in casa due minori positivi..
> Ho anche il green pass valido...
> ...


Stai serena. 
L'hai avuto,  non ti ha fatto niente, non ti darà più problemi.  Pensa a vivere bene.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Stai serena.
> L'hai avuto,  non ti ha fatto niente, non ti darà più problemi.  Pensa a vivere bene.


Certo...
Ma mi lascia basita questa mancanza di comunicazione...


----------



## danny (22 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo...
> Ma mi lascia basita questa mancanza di comunicazione...


A me no.
Sono anni che le cose gradualmente stanno andando in vacca.
L'errore che facciamo noi è avere ancora aspettative troppo elevate per quello che effettivamente contiamo.
Ci incazziamo, ci sfoghiamo ma perdiamo di vista questo problema di base.
Che non si risolve chiedendo a chi cura altri interessi.


----------



## Cattivik (22 Dicembre 2021)

void ha detto:


> Peccato che non si faccia riferimento al numero di tamponi eseguiti per ogni categoria ma solo all'incidenza totale. Se fai 20 tamponi ai vaccinati e 200 ai non vaccinati non hai numeri confrontabili a meno che non consideri l'incidenza relativa cioè tamponi pos/tamponi tot per categoria. E io questo dato non lo riesco a trovare, se tu lo hai e me lo mostri, magari viene fuori che mi sbaglio. Però puoi continuare a vedere quello che vuoi tu, a me non interessa avere ragione ne dimostrare che il vaccino non serve. Non ho niente contro il vaccino e quando sarà disponibile quello vecchia maniera lo farò anche io.
> Ma ad andare contro la logica ancora non ci riesco.


Se noti il dato è appunto come lo chiedi tu... il campione su cui si basano i numeri dei contagiati è su 100mila persone al mese... sia per i vaccinati che per i non vaccinati...

Prendo 100mila persone vaccinate di queste sono positive al covid 432   cioè lo 0,42%
Prendo 100mila persone non vaccinate di queste sono positive al covid 1.800 cioè 1,8%

1,8/0.42 = 4,28 ... cioè la probabilità di infettarsi dei non vacchinati è 4 volte più alta e qui parliamo solo della probabilità di infettarsi

Passiamo al ricovero in terapia intensiva... i dati li trovi nello stesso grafico basta cambiare il menu in alto ed è sempre riferito a 100mila persone al mese

Prendo 100mila persone vaccinate e ammalate di queste vanno in TI 9   cioè lo 0,009%
Prendo 100mila persone non vaccinate e ammalate di queste vanno in TI 109   cioè lo 0,109%

0,109/0.009 = 12,1... cioè la probabilità di finire in TI dei non vacchinati è 12 volte più alta 

Lo so che bastava fare 1.800/432 e 109/9 ma meglio spiegare chiaramente visto che alla gente piace rigirare i numeri come vuole...

Cattivik


----------



## danny (22 Dicembre 2021)

Il vaccino ha da sempre lo scopo dichiarato di evitare l'emergenza ospedaliera a un costo molto basso (senza interventi strutturali) nell'attesa dell'endemizzazione del virus.
Tutto il resto sono valutazioni ad uso mediatico che hanno reso confuso il dibattito e alzato il livello di ansia e scontro inutilmente.
È stato raggiunto lo scopo?
Per ora sì.
Siamo in zona bianca, che dovrebbe corrispondere al dato di terapie intensive sotto il 10% se non erro.
Questo insieme alla memoria immunitaria di tutti quelli che il Covid lo hanno fatto ci dovrebbe portare presto fuori dall'emergenza sanitaria.
Ovvero in quella situazione di stabilizzazione del numero dei casi. Che non vuol dire che non si ammalera' o morirà più nessuno ma che i casi saranno sempre gli stessi negli anni, come per altri virus.
Altri paesi europei hanno avuto quest'anno ondate molto più forti rispetto all'anno scorso,  ma molti meno casi gravi. Anche per loro vale lo stesso discorso.
È vero che la fine della pandemia ora dipende soprattutto da noi.
L'ansia ancora presente e,  purtroppo, quel senso di fallimento e disfattismo sui risultati ottenuti che viene costantemente instillato ovunque ci porteranno a prolungare ancora per molto tempo questa situazione. Quale governo ora in questa situazione si prenderebbe la responsabilità politica di togliere le restrizioni?


----------



## Vera (22 Dicembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> @feather scusa come faccio a mettere in ignore questo thread?
> Sul cellulare mi continuano ad apparire i nuovi messaggi


Hai cliccato "smetti di seguire"?


----------



## danny (22 Dicembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> @feather scusa come faccio a mettere in ignore questo thread?
> Sul cellulare mi continuano ad apparire i nuovi messaggi


Io ho nascosto l'intero forum, che leggo da browser . 
Nessuna notifica. 
Stai usando una App? 
Togli le notifiche. A che servono?


----------



## ologramma (22 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ahhh behhh
> Adesso sono serena allora...
> Cmq oggi ho il tampone per la chiusura...se negativo sono libera anche se ho in casa due minori positivi..
> Ho anche il green pass valido...
> ...


questo di non aggiornare il green  pass subito è una cosa che mi fa imbestialire , però non posso dire nella mia regione , fatto la terza dose di sera alle 7 e avuto green passa aggiornato la mattina presto del giorno dopo


----------



## void (22 Dicembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Se noti il dato è appunto come lo chiedi tu... il campione su cui si basano i numeri dei contagiati è su 100mila persone al mese... sia per i vaccinati che per i non vaccinati...
> 
> Prendo 100mila persone vaccinate di queste sono positive al covid 432   cioè lo 0,42%
> Prendo 100mila persone non vaccinate di queste sono positive al covid 1.800 cioè 1,8%
> ...


Intanto grazie per la spiegazione, ed è un grazie sincero, senza alcuna polemica, credimi.
Se i dati sono come dici tu, cioè 100mila tamponi di vaccinati e 432 positivi vs 100mila tamponi non vaccinati e 1800 positivi, il tuo calcolo è sicuramente corretto.
Io ho una persona vicina a me che lavora in un lab di analisi mediche e i suoi riscontri sono abbastanza diversi, specie nell'ultimo mese in quanto il numero dei tamponi fatti ai vaccinati è aumentato molto rispetto a prima dell'introduzione delle nuove restrizioni (ad esempio per i viaggi all'estero). 
Però i numeri vanno dati prendendoli da fonti ufficiali e pertanto quanto mi è stato riferito dal mio conoscente rimane nella "fuffa" che si sente ogni giorno.
Penso che se il nostro governo fornisse dati chiari e intellegibili e smettesse di considerarci un branco di pecore incapaci di intendere e volere, se smettesse di voler guidare e gestire l'informazione (sentire paragonare chi avanza dubbi sul vaccino ad un terrapiattista mi fa profondamente incazzare) ci sarebbe meno resistenza e si eviterebbe il radicarsi di uno scontro ideologico su un tema che con l'ideologia ha poco a che fare.


----------



## ologramma (22 Dicembre 2021)

void ha detto:


> Intanto grazie per la spiegazione, ed è un grazie sincero, senza alcuna polemica, credimi.
> Se i dati sono come dici tu, cioè 100mila tamponi di vaccinati e 432 positivi vs 100mila tamponi non vaccinati e 1800 positivi, il tuo calcolo è sicuramente corretto.
> Io ho una persona vicina a me che lavora in un lab di analisi mediche e i suoi riscontri sono abbastanza diversi, specie nell'ultimo mese in quanto il numero dei tamponi fatti ai vaccinati è aumentato molto rispetto a prima dell'introduzione delle nuove restrizioni (ad esempio per i viaggi all'estero).
> Però i numeri vanno dati prendendoli da fonti ufficiali e pertanto quanto mi è stato riferito dal mio conoscente rimane nella "fuffa" che si sente ogni giorno.
> Penso che se il nostro governo fornisse dati chiari e intellegibili e smettesse di considerarci un branco di pecore incapaci di intendere e volere, se smettesse di voler guidare e gestire l'informazione (sentire paragonare chi avanza dubbi sul vaccino ad un terrapiattista mi fa profondamente incazzare) ci sarebbe meno resistenza e si eviterebbe il radicarsi di uno scontro ideologico su un tema che con l'ideologia ha poco a che fare.


più che il governo spetta alle regioni  registrare tuti i tamponi , ricordi come hanno manomesso i dati delle morti  posticipando?
Degli italiani  bisogna sempre diffidare  in caso vigilare e controllare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Il mio amico che l altro giorno era in ps... positivo al covid...
Oggi è stato ricoverato
Ha l ossigeno...
Il casco....
Ed è vaccinato...


----------



## danny (23 Dicembre 2021)

Una domanda pratica.
Ho la febbre e la tosse.
Da stasera.
Sto cercando di prenotare on line un tampone ma le farmacie di zona sono sold out fino al 31,  l'ospedale ha posto libero il 27 e chiede 80 euro.
Insomma, dove MINKIA posso fare un tampone domani mattina??
Non voglio spostarmi anche perché non sto per niente bene.
Ma vorrei prima di far saltare tutte i festeggiamenti di Natale alla famiglia sapere se ho il Covid o no. 
Anche perché gli altri stanno bene.


----------



## danny (23 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il mio amico che l altro giorno era in ps... positivo al covid...
> Oggi è stato ricoverato
> Ha l ossigeno...
> Il casco....
> Ed è vaccinato...


Rassicurante.


----------



## Carola (23 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Una domanda pratica.
> Ho la febbre e la tosse.
> Da stasera.
> Sto cercando di prenotare on line un tampone ma le farmacie di zona sono sold out fino al 31,  l'ospedale ha posto libero il 27 e chiede 80 euro.
> ...


 Milano c'è un gran casino nelle farmacie io lo farei privatamente e amen almeno so come sto messa

in strutture private non riesci ??


----------



## danny (23 Dicembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Milano c'è un gran casino nelle farmacie io lo farei privatamente e amen almeno so come sto messa
> 
> in strutture private non riesci ??


Ho provato con l'ospedale... Su prenotazione 80 euro per il 27...
Direi che provo in qualche altra maniera.
Domani mattina mi attacco al telefono.
Sinceramente vorrei escludere si tratti di Covid ma non voglio neppure far saltare il Natale a tutti se non lo è nell'attesa di saperlo.
Che belli i tempi di una volta quando con la febbre ti buttavi a letto e non facevi più niente.


----------



## Carola (23 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ho provato con l'ospedale... Su prenotazione 80 euro per il 27...
> Direi che provo in qualche altra maniera.
> Domani mattina mi attacco al telefono.
> Sinceramente vorrei escludere si tratti di Covid ma non voglio neppure far saltare il Natale a tutti se non lo è nell'attesa di saperlo.


mai certi farei uguale

maagri cerca un po' fuori Milano amen ti sposti e ti levi sto dubbio


----------



## Cattivik (23 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il mio amico che l altro giorno era in ps... positivo al covid...
> Oggi è stato ricoverato
> Ha l ossigeno...
> Il casco....
> Ed è vaccinato...





danny ha detto:


> Rassicurante.


Purtroppo è medicina la scienza più imprevedibile che esiste...

.... i vaccini erano ancora riservati ai deboli e anziani. La findanzata di mio nipote ha una sorella... malessere febbre... positiva... Dormono in camera insieme. Tampone pure lei... negativa. Bene se agggiungi che erada qualche giorno che non lavedeva! Ma per precauzione mio nipote non la vede per altri 5 giorni... la fidanzata fa il secondo tampone... negativo! Vittoria!!!

Mio nipote il pomeriggio la vede e non penso si siano stretti la mano indossando la mascherina... il giorno dopo la fidanzata malessere... tampone... positiva!

Mio nipote si isola aspetta 4 giorni... tampone negativo aspetta altri 3 giorni altro tampone negativo...

E' inutile cercare certezze... perchè non ci sono! Che ci piaccia o no che ci faccia paura o no il vaccino per ora è lunico modo per arginare questa pandemia.

Dobbiamo sperare che arrivino cure che lo possano combattare come se fosse un'influenza... ma nel frattempo non abbiamo molte scelte.

Cattivik


----------



## Foglia (23 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Una domanda pratica.
> Ho la febbre e la tosse.
> Da stasera.
> Sto cercando di prenotare on line un tampone ma le farmacie di zona sono sold out fino al 31,  l'ospedale ha posto libero il 27 e chiede 80 euro.
> ...


Mi spiace tanto.
Se vuoi, posso fare un salto nella mia farmacia, che ha la simpatica caratteristica di non accettare prenotazioni: uno dei tamponi fatti a mio figlio, in extremis per non fargli perdere la scuola, è "capitato" perché mi ci sono affacciata a chiedere.... e l'omino dei tamponi era lì (inutile dire che mi hanno tirato le maledizioni dopo che ho divulgato la voce alle altre mamme della chat   ).

Però devi essere lestissimo ad arrivare: tempo un paio d'ore e si chiude l'angolo di paradiso 

L'altro giorno (in coda in altra farmacia) saranno arrivate nel solo tempo in cui sono stata lì un 4-5 telefonate, tutte con la stessa domanda: la (medesima) risposta è che, sotto Natale , niente tamponi (che geni eh , ma poi invitano tutti alla prudenza! ), così in pratica o ti va di culo come è andata a me , o altrimenti paghi più di 100 eurozzi, o a Natale ti attacchi al cazzo, o ancora diversamente fai attaccare al cazzo i tuoi familiari e amici. Tutte queste alternative hanno un solo commento: wow! 

Se non hai culo, l'alternativa per fare il tampone in tempi rapidi è quella di chiamare qualche laboratorio privato che fa uscite a domicilio: però ti salassano


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ho provato con l'ospedale... Su prenotazione 80 euro per il 27...
> Direi che provo in qualche altra maniera.
> Domani mattina mi attacco al telefono.
> Sinceramente vorrei escludere si tratti di Covid ma non voglio neppure far saltare il Natale a tutti se non lo è nell'attesa di saperlo.
> Che belli i tempi di una volta quando con la febbre ti buttavi a letto e non facevi più niente.


Si ormai trovare un posto per fare un tampone è un miracolo...
Da me ci sono farmacie che li fanno senza prenotazione...
Tu metti in coda...
Devi trovarne una così...
Oppure se li trovi ancora acquista i tamponi da fare a casa ..
Sono attendibili....


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Funziona così (spiegato da una che lavora in reparto Covid, figlia di un nostro amico).
> Prendi una parte del personale, lo sposti in un altro settore e crei il reparto per i positivi al Covid.
> Il risultato è che hai meno personale per gli altri reparto e poco personale per il Covid.
> L'infermiera in questione è rimasta però a girarsi i pollici l'estate 2020 perché il reparto era aperto ma non aveva pazienti.
> ...


E in questo modo, diminuisci


danny ha detto:


> Una domanda pratica.
> Ho la febbre e la tosse.
> Da stasera.
> Sto cercando di prenotare on line un tampone ma le farmacie di zona sono sold out fino al 31,  l'ospedale ha posto libero il 27 e chiede 80 euro.
> ...


la farmacia di Agrate accetta senza appuntamento.
prova a telefonare.


----------



## feather (23 Dicembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> @feather scusa come faccio a mettere in ignore questo thread?
> Sul cellulare mi continuano ad apparire i nuovi messaggi


Ho controllato sulla documentazione, di suo non lo fa. Esiste un add-on per farlo che costa circa $30


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho nascosto l'intero forum, che leggo da browser .
> Nessuna notifica.
> Stai usando una App?
> Togli le notifiche. A che servono?


Ma voi entrate qui con una app? Io da sempre lo faccio da browser.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Dicembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ho controllato sulla documentazione, di suo non lo fa. Esiste un add-on per farlo che costa circa $30


Ma figurati che problemi ha @Arcistufo a tirare fuori 30 dollari.. sembra quasi offensiva come precisazione

procedi,  procedi con l'acquisto,   e anticipa tu la somma


----------



## Foglia (23 Dicembre 2021)

Covid, Ordine Medici Milano: "Situazione tamponi ingestibile". In Lombardia rafforzate misure per personale sanitario (msn.com)

"  *Tutti rischiano di restare bloccati più a lungo del necessario in attesa del tampone che verifichi la negatività per mettere fine all'isolamento domiciliare, ma con i medici di famiglia che non riescono a prenotare il molecolare nei centri pubblici perché il sistema è bloccato"

[....]

 Particolarmente in crisi le famiglie dei 42 mila ragazzi delle scuole risutati positivi, con il 45 % delle classi messe in quarantena cautelativa in presenza di alunni contagiati. Ovviamente ogni famiglia chiama il medico di base per avere il molecolare, ma i dottori non riescono a prenotarli. Tutti si mettono allora in coda in via Pace o ai due Drive Through di Trenno e di Linate (gestiti dai sanitari di San Paolo-San Carlo ed esercito), ma le attese superano le tre ore. *

Che dire? Complimenti!!!!


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Dicembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Ho controllato sulla documentazione, di suo non lo fa. Esiste un add-on per farlo che costa circa $30


Te li mando per posta?


----------



## feather (23 Dicembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Te li mando per posta?


Se il padrone di casa vuole posso anche vedere, se è compatibile con la versione che abbiamo, potrei anche installarlo


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Dicembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Se il padrone di casa vuole posso anche vedere, se è compatibile con la versione che abbiamo, potrei anche installarlo


apposto, io finanzio in anonimo


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Covid, Ordine Medici Milano: "Situazione tamponi ingestibile". In Lombardia rafforzate misure per personale sanitario (msn.com)
> 
> "  *Tutti rischiano di restare bloccati più a lungo del necessario in attesa del tampone che verifichi la negatività per mettere fine all'isolamento domiciliare, ma con i medici di famiglia che non riescono a prenotare il molecolare nei centri pubblici perché il sistema è bloccato"
> 
> ...


Io oggi sono andato senza appuntamento a fare un rapido, per me e mio figlio. Perché entrambi non stiamo bene. Ci siamo messi in fila e ce lo hanno fatto. E da lì, ci hanno prenotato ad entrambi il molecolare.


----------



## Foglia (23 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io oggi sono andato senza appuntamento a fare un rapido, per me e mio figlio. Perché entrambi non stiamo bene. Ci siamo messi in fila e ce lo hanno fatto. E da lì, ci hanno prenotato ad entrambi il molecolare.


Quarantena in arrivo. Passatevela al meglio, e state tranquilli.
Qui da noi è un casino anche farsi fare un tampone (@danny non credo avrà nulla in contrario se vi anticipo che è negativo!  )


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quarantena in arrivo. Passatevela al meglio, e state tranquilli.
> Qui da noi è un casino anche farsi fare un tampone (@danny non credo avrà nulla in contrario se vi anticipo che è negativo!  )


Mio figlio no.
Io penso di averlo fatto prematuramente.


----------



## ologramma (23 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quarantena in arrivo. Passatevela al meglio, e state tranquilli.
> Qui da noi è un casino anche farsi fare un tampone (@danny non credo avrà nulla in contrario se vi anticipo che è negativo!  )


ho letto i dati della Lombardia  non siete messi poi male  direi peggio la metà di positivi sono della vostra regione , tutti in giro a far bisboccia


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ho letto i dati della Lombardia  non siete messi poi male  direi peggio la metà di positivi sono della vostra regione , tutti in giro a far bisboccia


beh noi ce la godiamo….


----------



## Foglia (23 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ho letto i dati della Lombardia  non siete messi poi male  direi peggio la metà di positivi sono della vostra regione , tutti in giro a far bisboccia


Guarda: oramai siam tutti vaccinati, anche perché senza vaccino non si può pigliar neppure più un autobus. Eppure.... siamo a far la conta dei sani. Io stessa oggi ho mal di gola (novità fresca di un paio di ore fa), che ti devo dire, mi controllerò, e farò quel che è possibile anche per il pranzo di Natale.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Dicembre 2021)

Terza dose fatta oggi!

Precisazioni: mi hanno detto che si chiama "booster" e non è una "terza dose" ma un richiamo. (Mezza dose)

Mi hanno anche detto parlottando, se sono consapevole che di richiami come questo ce ne saranno parecchi nel prossimo futuro, perché convivere col virus vuol dire questo.

Ho detto di si, che sono consapevole 

effetti collaterali: nulla, manco il dolore il braccio, stavolta.. sembro un fiore.


----------



## Lara3 (23 Dicembre 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io ora la penso differentemente . Ho fatto doppia dose e sono guarito dal covid , ora ho capito che l'unica cosa che limita il contagio è il tampone anche per i vaccinati ..


Conosco persone che hanno avuto Covid 2 -3 volte. Il nostro amico che vive in Cina come si chiama ? Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa succede lì.


----------



## Lara3 (23 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo...
> Ma mi lascia basita questa mancanza di comunicazione...


Dimmi, tu eri vaccinata ?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Conosco persone che hanno avuto Covid 2 -3 volte. Il nostro amico che vive in Cina come si chiama ? Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa succede lì.


Non te lo diranno mai cosa succede in Cina...
Mia sorella ci lavora con la Cina...
E non si sa nulla


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dimmi, tu eri vaccinata ?


Certo...
Noi qua tutti positivi e tutti vaccinati


----------



## Lara3 (23 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo...
> Noi qua tutti positivi e tutti vaccinati


Dimmi quanto tempo prima di ammalarti avevi fatto la seconda dose ?
Diciamo che quasi subito si era detto che ci si poteva riammalare, ma comunque fa impressione quando sento qualcuno che ha avuto Covid 3 volte.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dimmi quanto tempo prima di ammalarti avevi fatto la seconda dose ?
> Diciamo che quasi subito si era detto che ci si poteva riammalare, ma comunque fa impressione quando sento qualcuno che ha avuto Covid 3 volte.


Io ultima dose 26 giugno..
Col senno di poi l avrei fatta prima..
Ma guarda il papà di una mia amica...terza dose ad ottobre...ed è positivo...


----------



## Lara3 (23 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ultima dose 26 giugno..
> Col senno di poi l avrei fatta prima..
> Ma guarda il papà di una mia amica...terza dose ad ottobre...ed è positivo...


Sembra che gli anticorpi scemano dopo 4 mesi. Da noi consigliano la terza dose già dopo 4 mesi dalla seconda.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sembra che gli anticorpi scemano dopo 4 mesi. Da noi consigliano la terza dose già dopo 4 mesi dalla seconda.


E che ti posso dire .
Ogni giorno qua è una informazione diversa ..
Ti posso dire che a sto giro l abbiamo preso tutti ..
E vedere uno dei tuoi migliori amici col casco ti fa capire che con sto cazz di virus non si scherza


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sembra che gli anticorpi scemano dopo 4 mesi. Da noi consigliano la terza dose già dopo 4 mesi dalla seconda.


Io a 6 mesi dalla seconda dose ho anticorpi in numero maggiore di 2500. Arrivato a 2500 smettono di contare
Credo davvero non ci siano certezze


----------



## oriente70 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Conosco persone che hanno avuto Covid 2 -3 volte. Il nostro amico che vive in Cina come si chiama ? Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa succede lì.


Non ricordo il nik. Poi in cima è tutto filtrato .. 
Sostanzialmente il covid è un'influenza , si può prendere sempre.. Anche da vaccinato .


----------



## danny (23 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quarantena in arrivo. Passatevela al meglio, e state tranquilli.
> Qui da noi è un casino anche farsi fare un tampone (@danny non credo avrà nulla in contrario se vi anticipo che è negativo!  )


Sì, ho trovato dopo un bel po' un posto miracoloso dove lo facevano senza appuntamento ed è risultato negativo. 
Ciò non toglie che abbia febbre,  tosse e sia a pezzi...


----------



## danny (23 Dicembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dimmi quanto tempo prima di ammalarti avevi fatto la seconda dose ?
> Diciamo che quasi subito si era detto che ci si poteva riammalare, ma comunque fa impressione quando sento qualcuno che ha avuto Covid 3 volte.


Sì ma c'è anche chi non lo ha mai avuto. 
Noi in famiglia e parenti tutti neanche un caso finora. 
Guardiamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno.


----------



## danny (23 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ultima dose 26 giugno..
> Col senno di poi l avrei fatta prima..
> Ma guarda il papà di una mia amica...terza dose ad ottobre...ed è positivo...


La coppia di signori ultranovantenni morti di Covid che conoscevo terza dose.


----------



## danny (23 Dicembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io a 6 mesi dalla seconda dose ho anticorpi in numero maggiore di 2500. Arrivato a 2500 smettono di contare
> Credo davvero non ci siano certezze


Più che altro è inutile fasciarsi la testa continuamente cercando di trovarne.


----------



## Foglia (23 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ho trovato dopo un bel po' un posto miracoloso dove lo facevano senza appuntamento ed è risultato negativo.
> Ciò non toglie che abbia febbre,  tosse e sia a pezzi...


Ti toccherà sopportare!


----------



## danny (23 Dicembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sembra che gli anticorpi scemano dopo 4 mesi. Da noi consigliano la terza dose già dopo 4 mesi dalla seconda.


Io lo dicevo un anno fa e mi avete dato tutti contro.


----------



## danny (23 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti toccherà sopportare!


Ma sì, è l'ultimo dei problemi!
Sono contento che non sia Covid anche per la rottura di coglioni della quarantena. 
I tamponi con la ASL sono difficili da prenotare, alla fine accade che non hai sintomi e devi aspettare 21 giorni.  Mi sembra sia questo il tempo,  vero?


----------



## Foglia (23 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ma sì, è l'ultimo dei problemi!


Comunque riguardati


----------



## Lara3 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti toccherà sopportare!


SAPETE SE TARI È COMPRESO NEL IMU ?
Please e grazie!


----------



## danny (23 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque riguardati


Volevo andare a lavorare domani in ufficio ma devo saltare.


----------



## Foglia (23 Dicembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> SAPETE SE TARI È COMPRESO NEL IMU ?
> Please e grazie!


Io su ste robe sono una capra patentata! Comunque, a naso, credo proprio di no


----------



## Lara3 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io su ste robe sono una capra patentata! Comunque, a naso, credo proprio di no


Grazie


----------



## Lara3 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Grazie


SAPETE SE TARI È COMPRESO NEL IMU ?
Please e grazie!


----------



## Foglia (23 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Volevo andare a lavorare domani in ufficio ma devo saltare.


Stai a casa e riposa. Pure io oggi mal di gola.... speriamo bene!!!!


----------



## Vera (24 Dicembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> SAPETE SE TARI È COMPRESO NEL IMU ?
> Please e grazie!


No.
Sono due cose differenti. La TARI è la tassa rifiuti, mentre l'IMU è la tassa sugli immobili di proprietà.


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Stai a casa e riposa. Pure io oggi mal di gola.... speriamo bene!!!!


Quest'anno sono tornati influenze e malanni assimilabili,  come sempre.
Ce li eravamo scordati perché l'anno scorso erano scomparsi.
È anche questo un ritorno alla normalità.
Gli altri virus stanno ritrovando il loro spazio.
Non è affatto una cattiva notizia.
Anche se rompono le palle...


----------



## Foglia (24 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Quest'anno sono tornati influenze e malanni assimilabili,  come sempre.
> Ce li eravamo scordati perché l'anno scorso erano scomparsi.
> È anche questo un ritorno alla normalità.
> Gli altri virus stanno ritrovando il loro spazio.
> ...


Di sti tempi, soprattutto  
Io già qui a domandarmi se potrei essere fonte di contagio, pensa te....  Se domani dovessi star poco bene, mi affaccero' alla mia farmacia sperando che ci sia l'omino dei tamponi 
Oramai felicità è: un tampone negativo!!!!


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Di sti tempi, soprattutto
> Io già qui a domandarmi se potrei essere fonte di contagio, pensa te....  Se domani dovessi star poco bene, mi affaccero' alla mia farmacia sperando che ci sia l'omino dei tamponi
> Oramai felicità è: un tampone negativo!!!!


In effetti. 
È se è negativo, basta,  sei in perfetta salute.


----------



## Foglia (24 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti.
> È se è negativo, basta,  sei in perfetta salute.



Poi se uno ha la febbre a 39 per qualsiasi altro virus, oramai non è nulla!


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Poi se uno ha la febbre a 39 per qualsiasi altro virus, oramai non è nulla!


Mia madre,  operata di tumore, in attesa visita oncologo, era preoccupatissima solo del Covid. 
Ma porc!


----------



## Foglia (24 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mia madre,  operata di tumore, in attesa visita oncologo, era preoccupatissima solo del Covid.
> Ma porc!


Infatti si sta perdendo di vista il fatto che, oltre al covid, c'è altro


----------



## Lara3 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> No.
> Sono due cose differenti. La TARI è la tassa rifiuti, mentre l'IMU è la tassa sugli immobili di proprietà.


Grazie!


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ho trovato dopo un bel po' un posto miracoloso dove lo facevano senza appuntamento ed è risultato negativo.
> Ciò non toglie che abbia febbre,  tosse e sia a pezzi...


Te lo avevo anche scritto che c’era una farmacia che li fa senza appuntamento. Qui in Briansa alcolica invece ne ho trovata una che li fa su appuntamento di giorno e senza di notte. Cioè h24!


----------



## ologramma (24 Dicembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Grazie!


credevi di non pagare  almeno una eh?


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti.
> È se è negativo, basta,  sei in perfetta salute.


O magari l’hai fatto prematuramente….


----------



## ologramma (24 Dicembre 2021)

sai perchè l'influenza non si è presa l'altro anno?
Prima perchè avevamo fatto il vaccino   poi perchè stavamo attenti a non avvicinarsi e portavamo tutti la mascherina


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai perchè l'influenza non si è presa l'altro anno?
> Prima perchè avevamo fatto il vaccino   poi perchè stavamo attenti a non avvicinarsi e portavamo tutti la mascherina


Vero.


----------



## ologramma (24 Dicembre 2021)

stamattina mi hanno lasciato perplesso (SCUSA) le parole dette  e male interpretate  da qualcuno in tv , cioè la quarta dose  dura sei mesi  , ma detto così e poco spiegata mi sembrava che dicessero 4 , poi leggendo meglio dicono che il richiamo della terza dose durerebbe 6 mesi .
Io l'ho fatto un mese fa   e gia sanno che gli anticorpi che scemano piano piano , ma non avevano detto che in 100 giorni avrebbero  adeguato i vaccini rna? Chi ci capisce è bravo , ripeto troppe persone intervistate dicono la loro e noi a chi crediamo? Scegliamo i meglio sulla piazza ?  Ma poi chi sono i meglio    è questo il dilemma


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Te lo avevo anche scritto che c’era una farmacia che li fa senza appuntamento. Qui in Briansa alcolica invece ne ho trovata una che li fa su appuntamento di giorno e senza di notte. Cioè h24!


Teoricamente le farmacie non fanno tamponi su persone con sintomi. 
Anche io ho una farmacia che li fa senza appuntamento in zona,  ma mi ha rimbalzato.


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai perchè l'influenza non si è presa l'altro anno?
> Prima perchè avevamo fatto il vaccino   poi perchè stavamo attenti a non avvicinarsi e portavamo tutti la mascherina


Non so dà voi, ma qui tutti portano la mascherina anche all'aperto da un mese.
E la gente ti sta lontana, manco ti dà più la mano.
Eppure sono tutti appestati come non mai.
Continua a proteggerti e pian piano abbassi le tue difese immunitarie.
Ti indebolisci.


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> O magari l’hai fatto prematuramente….


Tie!


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> stamattina mi hanno lasciato perplesso (SCUSA) le parole dette  e male interpretate  da qualcuno in tv , cioè la quarta dose  dura sei mesi  , ma detto così e poco spiegata mi sembrava che dicessero 4 , poi leggendo meglio dicono che il richiamo della terza dose durerebbe 6 mesi .
> Io l'ho fatto un mese fa   e gia sanno che gli anticorpi che scemano piano piano , ma non avevano detto che in 100 giorni avrebbero  adeguato i vaccini rna? Chi ci capisce è bravo , ripeto troppe persone intervistate dicono la loro e noi a chi crediamo? Scegliamo i meglio sulla piazza ?  Ma poi chi sono i meglio    è questo il dilemma


Sono sempre gli stessi, la proteina Spike è mutata n volte. 
Ergo...


----------



## Lostris (24 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Teoricamente le farmacie non fanno tamponi su persone con sintomi.
> Anche io ho una farmacia che li fa senza appuntamento in zona,  ma mi ha rimbalzato.


‘nsomma…
Mia sorella l’ha fatto, con sintomi.
Adesso è positiva a casa in attesa del molecolare.

il farmacista le ha detto di passare comunque martedì che glielo rifà.

Ma effettivamente magari ci sta solo provando


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> ‘nsomma…
> Mia sorella l’ha fatto, con sintomi.
> Adesso è positiva a casa in attesa del molecolare.
> 
> ...


Ci sono quelli che applicano le regole, altri no. 
Va così. 
In effetti in questa situazione conviene imparare a essere molto più elastici, altrimenti diventa un incubo.


----------



## Foglia (24 Dicembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> ‘nsomma…
> Mia sorella l’ha fatto, con sintomi.
> Adesso è positiva a casa in attesa del molecolare.
> 
> ...


La mia va in effetti a intermittenza.  Ieri mi ha ribadito ciò che diceva anche mesi fa, cioè che si eseguono solo per screening (no contatti diretti, no sintomi in atto). Eppure l'ultimo di mio figlio lo ha fatto con tanto di letteronzo di ats esibito sotto il naso, e tanto di dati trasmessi ad ats per fine quarantena....


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Teoricamente le farmacie non fanno tamponi su persone con sintomi.
> Anche io ho una farmacia che li fa senza appuntamento in zona,  ma mi ha rimbalzato.


Molto teoricamente.


----------



## Lara3 (24 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> credevi di non pagare  almeno una eh?


Ho scoperto che hanno inventato una nuova… TEFA  o una roba del genere


----------



## Nocciola (24 Dicembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> ‘nsomma…
> Mia sorella l’ha fatto, con sintomi.
> Adesso è positiva a casa in attesa del molecolare.
> 
> ...


Basta anche non dirlo che hai sintomi e lo fai


----------



## Lostris (24 Dicembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Basta anche non dirlo che hai sintomi e lo fai


Beh certo.
Parlavo di chi - come mia sorella - invece i sintomi li dichiara.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Basta anche non dirlo che hai sintomi e lo fai


Infatti se si hanno i sintomi bisognerebbe andare ai drive...
In modo da evitare contagi ..


----------



## ologramma (24 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non so dà voi, ma qui tutti portano la mascherina anche all'aperto da un mese.
> E la gente ti sta lontana, manco ti dà più la mano.
> Eppure sono tutti appestati come non mai.
> Continua a proteggerti e pian piano abbassi le tue difese immunitarie.
> Ti indebolisci.


i più prudenti la mettevano sempre  , io no solo al chiuso , ma dalla mia è che ho girato pochissimo  e quando sono andato con il pullman in una città vicina , mascherina dalla mattina e sera e anche sul pullman


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Molto teoricamente.


Ti chiedono se hai sintomi e tu devi mentire. 
Racconti scuse tipo che sei lì perché sei no vax e hai bisogno del Green Pass.



Lostris ha detto:


> Beh certo.
> Parlavo di chi - come mia sorella - invece i sintomi li dichiara.


Infatti, dopo un po' ho capito che dovevo mentire.
Loro ti chiedono se li hai, tu dici di no. 
Tanto non misurano la temperatura.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Infatti se si hanno i sintomi bisognerebbe andare ai drive...
> In modo da evitare contagi ..


Siiii, se hai la febbre così stai 4 ore al gelo in coda.
Minimo torni a casa con la polmonite anche se scopri di non avere il Covid.
Pure mio nipote ha la febbre oggi, la sua amica credo sia stata ore oggi in coda per farsi il tampone, non so neanche se ce l'ha fatta.
Mio nipote con 39 ha evitato.
Non ce la faceva.
Così ha la febbre ma non sa se è Covid o no.
Intanto salta pure questo pranzo di Natale.
Stiamo decisamente battendo tutti i record per il numero dei tamponi effettuati quest'anno.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Siiii, se hai la febbre così stai 4 ore al gelo in coda.
> Minimo torni a casa con la polmonite anche se scopri di non avere il Covid.
> Pure mio nipote ha la febbre oggi, la sua amica credo sia stata ore oggi in coda per farsi il tampone, non so neanche se ce l'ha fatta.
> Mio nipote con 39 ha evitato.
> ...


Noi ci siamo andati Danny al drive...2 volte ..
Ma a pagamento!!!!!
Ecco al max aspetti 20 minuti...
Risolto il problema...


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Noi ci siamo andati Danny al drive...2 volte ..
> Ma a pagamento!!!!!
> Ecco al max aspetti 20 minuti...
> Risolto il problema...


No, in questo periodo proprio no.
Lo so perché ho testimonianza di chi c'è stato anche oggi in coda.
PS Sono tutti a pagamento. Dove li trovi ormai i tamponi gratis? Ho visto anche a 80 euro col drive.
Ottanta euro non li pago,  scusa.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> No, in questo periodo proprio no.
> Lo so perché ho testimonianza di chi c'è stato anche oggi in coda.
> PS Sono tutti a pagamento. Dove li trovi ormai i tamponi gratis? Ho visto anche a 80 euro col drive.
> Ottanta euro non li pago,  scusa.


Noi 40 euro il rapido...


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Noi 40 euro il rapido...


Il rapido nelle due farmacie in cui sono stato tra ieri e oggi li ho pagati 15 agli adulti e 8 ai minori, che per me è una ladrata comunque, visto che in alcuni stati europei sono gratuiti.,
Oggi in farmacia mi hanno suggerito il tampone da fare a casa. La farmacista mi ha detto che è uguale al loro, ma boh non li abbiamo presi. 
io per ora ho un molecolare già prenotato in ospedale tra 10 giorni.


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2021)

Il caos tamponi è finito anche sui giornali.  Beati voi che riuscite ancora a trovare i test in farmacia. Da noi pure quelli  esauriti. Che fosse ingestibile me ne sono accorto. Oggi in 5 mi hanno chiesto dove fossi andato a fare il tampone ieri. Peccato oggi fosse chiuso. In pochi giorni la situazione è precipitata. Abbiamo numeri record.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Dicembre 2021)

Tra un po’ li venderanno su Amazon a 180 euro l’uno, come all’inizio le mascherine.


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Tra un po’ li venderanno su Amazon a 180 euro l’uno, come all’inizio le mascherine.


A 80 ci siamo arrivati per quello ospedaliero,  primo posto disponibile il 28 al Galeazzi.


----------



## ologramma (25 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> A 80 ci siamo arrivati per quello ospedaliero,  primo posto disponibile il 28 al Galeazzi. View attachment 9794


siete ladri da noi 15 euro e in un paese vicino anche 8 euro  , stamattina passando vicino c'era una fila enorme per la piazza che contiene il gazebo .
Già due anni fa incontrai una coppia di Bergamo al mare mi disse che  i prezzi si aggiravano anche  a 120 euro , e allora il prezzo era più alto .
Correggo perchè ho letto ora la nostra farmacia  lo fa in drive in al costo di 22 euro, l'altro vicinissimo a me  15 euro e 8 i bambini .
Ma l'italia è una sola o tante non mi viene la parola


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Il caos tamponi è finito anche sui giornali.  Beati voi che riuscite ancora a trovare i test in farmacia. Da noi pure quelli  esauriti. Che fosse ingestibile me ne sono accorto. Oggi in 5 mi hanno chiesto dove fossi andato a fare il tampone ieri. Peccato oggi fosse chiuso. In pochi giorni la situazione è precipitata. Abbiamo numeri record. View attachment 9793


Io non capisco.. È da due anni che la Lombardia non riesce a stare al passo sul fronte sanità e virus. E scrivo dal profondo sud.. Campania.. Dove praticamente abbiamo avuto mascherine all aperto quasi da sempre. Qualche giorno fa ero ad un evento importante.. Tutti con mascherina. Lo stesso evento fatto a Milano.. Tanta gente senza mascherina. Avete visto il filmato dell'ingresso alla Scala dove ai vip o simil vip non veniva chiesto green e che entravano senza mascherina con nonchalance?? Mah


----------



## ologramma (25 Dicembre 2021)

venivano male in foto  ecco perchè non la mettevano  , difatti i contagi sono schizzati quando non si prendono precauzioni, come allentiamo  si ha il patatrac e sempre d'inverno cosa vorrà dire  ? Che spesso si è in contatto perchè tute le attività al coperto , con questo variante nuova  , ci sono più contagi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Dicembre 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Io non capisco.. È da due anni che la Lombardia non riesce a stare al passo sul fronte sanità e virus. E scrivo dal profondo sud.. Campania.. Dove praticamente abbiamo avuto mascherine all aperto quasi da sempre. Qualche giorno fa ero ad un evento importante.. Tutti con mascherina. Lo stesso evento fatto a Milano.. Tanta gente senza mascherina. Avete visto il filmato dell'ingresso alla Scala dove ai vip o simil vip non veniva chiesto green e che entravano senza mascherina con nonchalance?? Mah


Ma se abbiamo il più alto numero di vaccinati?
E i migliori ospedali?
Sono 10 anni che vedo gente dal sud salire a Milano per farsi curare...
E lo sai benissimo che è così...
Il San Raffaele credo che abbia almeno il 30% dei PZ che arrivano da fuori regione!!


----------



## Eagle72 (26 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma se abbiamo il più alto numero di vaccinati?
> E i migliori ospedali?
> Sono 10 anni che vedo gente dal sud salire a Milano per farsi curare...
> E lo sai benissimo che è così...
> Il San Raffaele credo che abbia almeno il 30% dei PZ che arrivano da fuori regione!!


Hai letto cosa ho scritto? Parlo della gestione del Covid non della sanità in generale. Parlo sia nella prima fase (epicentro mondiale) sia post (obbligo mascherina, tamponi ecc).


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Hai letto cosa ho scritto? Parlo della gestione del Covid non della sanità in generale. Parlo sia nella prima fase (epicentro mondiale) sia post (obbligo mascherina, tamponi ecc).


Certo.... sanità...e virus...
E io ti ho risposto sulla sanità...
Da come hai indicato erano a se stanti...
Però che dal sud si lamentino di come gestiamo qua l emergenza mi sembra fuori luogo e basta


----------



## perplesso (26 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma se abbiamo il più alto numero di vaccinati?
> E i migliori ospedali?
> Sono 10 anni che vedo gente dal sud salire a Milano per farsi curare...
> E lo sai benissimo che è così...
> Il San Raffaele credo che abbia almeno il 30% dei PZ che arrivano da fuori regione!!


veramente saranno 60 anni che vengono dal sud al nord per curarsi


----------



## Eagle72 (26 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo.... sanità...e virus...
> E io ti ho risposto sulla sanità...
> Da come hai indicato erano a se stanti...
> Però che dal sud si lamentino di come gestiamo qua l emergenza mi sembra fuori luogo e basta


E perché scusa uno del Sud non può giudicare come la Lombardia ha gestito e gestisce il Covid? Lesa maestà? Purtroppo è così. Se ciò che è successo in Lombardia col virus con i tanti morti, con le inefficienze negli ospizi ecc fisse successo altrove sarebbero piovuto sberleffi e titoloni sui colerosi.. Eh cazzofiga figurati se giù gestivano bene! . E se ciò che ha fatto Fontana fosse successo altrove.. Idem. Ed è ancora così. Vedi caos tamponi ecc. E per tornare alla Scala.. Esempio tipico di menefreghismo meneghino ed accesso senza mascherina e GP per i vip... Posso assicurare che al San Carlo chi solo abbassa la mascherina sotto al naso, anche a luci spente e spettacolo iniziato, viene immediatamente illuminato con un fascio laser dalle maschere in sala.. Non hai scampo. Le immagini fuori e dentro la Scala sono ben altre (e parliamo del Gotha milanese). Ma figurati..


----------



## perplesso (26 Dicembre 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> E perché scusa uno del Sud non può giudicare come la Lombardia ha gestito e gestisce il Covid? Lesa maestà? Purtroppo è così. Se ciò che è successo in Lombardia col virus con i tanti morti, con le inefficienze negli ospizi ecc fisse successo altrove sarebbero piovuto sberleffi e titoloni sui col erosi.. Eh figurati se giù gestivano bene. E se ciò che ha fatto fontana fosse successo altrove.. Idem. Ed è ancora così. Vedi caos tamponi ecc. E per tornare alla Scala.. Esempio tipico di menefreghismo meneghino. Posso assicurare che al San Carlo chi solo abbassa la mascherina sotto al naso, anche a luci spente, viene immediatamente illuminato con un fascio laser dalle maschere in sala.. Non hai scampo. Le immagini fuori e dentro la Scala sono ben altre (e parliamo del Gotha milanese) .


le cose in Lombardia sono andate inizialmente a cazzodicanenegro ed ok, fortunatamente dopo l'arrivo della Moratti, di Figliuolo molti casini sono spariti.   

De Luca è diciamo piuttosto fissatino, questo lo abbiamo capito


----------



## Eagle72 (26 Dicembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> le cose in Lombardia sono andate inizialmente a cazzodicanenegro ed ok, fortunatamente dopo l'arrivo della Moratti, di Figliuolo molti casini sono spariti.
> 
> De Luca è diciamo piuttosto fissatino, questo lo abbiamo capito


CVD. Se uno del sud è efficiente è "fissatino". Se fosse stato lombardo era il trionfo delle regole, della civiltà, del rigore quasi ausburgico.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Dicembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> De Luca è diciamo piuttosto fissatino, questo lo abbiamo capito


De Luca é un camorrista. Vero.
Sta facendo il talebano sul covid mentre tutto il resto va in merda.
Operazione di distrazione perfetta.


----------



## perplesso (26 Dicembre 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> CVD. Se uno del sud è efficiente è "fissatino". Se fosse stato lombardo era il trionfo delle regole, della civiltà, del rigore quasi ausburgico.


sull'efficienza di De Luca probabilmente c'è molto da discutere.   ma andremmo nettamente OT


----------



## Eagle72 (26 Dicembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> sull'efficienza di De Luca probabilmente c'è molto da discutere.   ma andremmo nettamente OT


Di certo e conclamato intanto c'è l'inefficienza di Fontana e co.


----------



## Eagle72 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> De Luca é un camorrista. Vero.
> Sta facendo il talebano sul covid mentre tutto il resto va in merda.
> Operazione di distrazione perfetta.


Io parlo di come un azione se fatta sopra l' Arno ha un valore se fatta sotto ne ha un altra. Su tanti temi


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Di certo e conclamato intanto c'è l'inefficienza di Fontana e co.


Fontana è imbarazzante, sciocco (l’immagine di lui, che non è capace di mettere la mascherina e nemmeno ho fatto qualche prova prima di presentarsi in pubblico, è indimenticabile) e disonesto. È solo l’uomo di fiducia di gruppi di potere, CL, Compagnia delle opere e interessi leghisti legati alla ‘Ndrangheta. 
Ma gli ingranaggi funzionano. Il portale della Regione funziona, ma il SSN è stato trasformato in fornitore di prestazioni, i medici di base sono pochissimi, vicini alla pensione e demotivati, io ho prevalentemente trovato persone incapaci professionalmente e umanamente. Però, diagnosticata la malattia, gli specialisti e gli ospedali sono buoni. Infatti vengono pazienti da tutta Italia per essere operati.
Ho amici napoletani che mi dicono che lì la situazione è simile, ma puoi avere la botta di fortuna di finire nel reparto ospedaliero giusto.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Dicembre 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Io parlo di come un azione se fatta sopra l' Arno ha un valore se fatta sotto ne ha un altra. Su tanti temi


Nel bene e nel male, é così.


----------



## perplesso (26 Dicembre 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Io parlo di come un azione se fatta sopra l' Arno ha un valore se fatta sotto ne ha un altra. Su tanti temi


insomma rosichi


----------



## Eagle72 (26 Dicembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma rosichi


Io?? Ahah... Constato. L'evasione al sud è sintomo di incivilta.. Al nord è necessaria per non rallentare il processo produttivo.. Le tangenti et simila? Al sud espressione del clientelismo e corruzione tipica dei meridionali borbonici. Al nord necessaria per non rallentare il processo produttivo ecc


----------



## perplesso (26 Dicembre 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Io?? Ahah... Constato. L'evasione al sud è sintomo di incivilta.. Al nord è necessaria per non rallentare il processo produttivo.. Le tangenti et simila? Al sud espressione del clientelismo e corruzione tipica dei meridionali borbonici. Al nord necessaria per non rallentare il processo produttivo ecc


appunto.  rosichi


----------



## Eagle72 (26 Dicembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto.  rosichi


Veramente io vedo che chi è convinto di essere superiore rosica quando viene dimostrato dai fatti che non lo è.. E la figuraccia è stata a livello planetario ...vi ricordo le migliaia di vittime nel nome di Milano non si ferma!


----------



## perplesso (26 Dicembre 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Veramente io vedo che chi è convinto di essere superiore rosica quando viene dimostrato dai fatti che non lo è.. E la figuraccia è stata a livello planetario ...vi ricordo le migliaia di vittime nel nome di Milano non si ferma!


quell'uomo, morti ne stiamo avendo tutti.  c'è chi si è trovato la bomba in casa ed inizialmente ci ha capito poco, "aiutato" da un governo che ci ha capito anche meno.  solo che alcuni si sono ripresi dagli errori, altri perserverano ancora nei medesimi.

uno di questi è piagnucolare che gli altri sono tutti cattivi.   voglio dire, anche qui da me la sanità fa ridere ed a metterci le mani nei decenni sono stati tutti, quindi vuol dire che il problema è interno nostro.    quindi farebbe comodo un minimo di autocritica, ogni tanto


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Veramente io vedo che chi è convinto di essere superiore rosica quando viene dimostrato dai fatti che non lo è.. E la figuraccia è stata a livello planetario ...vi ricordo le migliaia di vittime nel nome di Milano non si ferma!


----------



## Eagle72 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Quando li vedevo ero meno che adolescente..e immaginavo fosse una tematica che sarebbe cambiata dopo decenni...Vederli ora è sentirli attuali è per me incredibile..


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fontana è imbarazzante, sciocco (l’immagine di lui, che non è capace di mettere la mascherina e nemmeno ho fatto qualche prova prima di presentarsi in pubblico, è indimenticabile) e disonesto. È solo l’uomo di fiducia di gruppi di potere, CL, Compagnia delle opere e interessi leghisti legati alla ‘Ndrangheta.
> Ma gli ingranaggi funzionano. Il portale della Regione funziona, ma il SSN è stato trasformato in fornitore di prestazioni, i medici di base sono pochissimi, vicini alla pensione e demotivati, io ho prevalentemente trovato persone incapaci professionalmente e umanamente. Però, diagnosticata la malattia, gli specialisti e gli ospedali sono buoni. Infatti vengono pazienti da tutta Italia per essere operati.
> Ho amici napoletani che mi dicono che lì la situazione è simile, ma puoi avere la botta di fortuna di finire nel reparto ospedaliero giusto.


E siamo arrivati qui, grazie al Celeste….lo sai vero?


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Dicembre 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Io?? Ahah... Constato. L'evasione al sud è sintomo di incivilta.. Al nord è necessaria per non rallentare il processo produttivo.. Le tangenti et simila? Al sud espressione del clientelismo e corruzione tipica dei meridionali borbonici. Al nord necessaria per non rallentare il processo produttivo ecc


Ma figurati.
Ci sono miliardi di ragioni storiche Per l'evasione, in primis il fatto che balzelli e tributi sono sempre stati applicati da uno stato che era percepito come altro rispetto al popolo.
L'unica cosa su cui Il sud è definitivamente più arretrato rispetto al nord é la gestione della cosa pubblica.
Che però impatta in maniera tangibile sulla felicità delle persone. Che ci sia la Ndrangheta al nord lo sanno pure i sassi, tant'è che non puoi aprirti a Milano una ditta di movimento terra, ponteggi o cemento senza il socio occulto calabrese. Esattamente adesso che cade se vuoi importare caffè oppure olio d'oliva in Germania. Queste cose le sai, se ti va lavori sul grandi appalti sennò ti prendi le cose piccole e Campi tranquillo. Al sud non ti puoi aprire neanche un negozio di bottoni senza che qualcuno venga a chiederti di pagare.
É un modo di vivere anche quello.
Ma non mi si racconti che il modello é migliore.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> E siamo arrivati qui, grazie al Celeste….lo sai vero?


Se nomino CL significa che lo so.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se nomino CL significa che lo so.


E come faccio a sapere che lo sai se non me lo dici…


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> E come faccio a sapere che lo sai se non me lo dici…


Come sei Pincopalloso quando fai precisazioni irrilevanti.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come sei Pincopalloso quando fai precisazioni irrilevanti.


Lo faccio perché ti voglio bene….


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fontana è imbarazzante, sciocco (l’immagine di lui, che non è capace di mettere la mascherina e nemmeno ho fatto qualche prova prima di presentarsi in pubblico, è indimenticabile) e disonesto. È solo l’uomo di fiducia di gruppi di potere, CL, Compagnia delle opere e interessi leghisti legati alla ‘Ndrangheta.
> Ma gli ingranaggi funzionano. Il portale della Regione funziona, ma il SSN è stato trasformato in fornitore di prestazioni, i medici di base sono pochissimi, vicini alla pensione e demotivati, io ho prevalentemente trovato persone incapaci professionalmente e umanamente. Però, diagnosticata la malattia, gli specialisti e gli ospedali sono buoni. Infatti vengono pazienti da tutta Italia per essere operati.
> Ho amici napoletani che mi dicono che lì la situazione è simile, ma puoi avere la botta di fortuna di finire nel reparto ospedaliero giusto.


Concordo. San Raffaele è pieno raso di meridionali che vengono su a farsi operare o curare, pur non essendo proprio la punta di diamante degli ospedali milanesi.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Concordo. San Raffaele è pieno raso di meridionali che vengono su a farsi operare o curare, pur non essendo proprio la punta di diamante degli ospedali milanesi.


Ovvio. Perché il cottimo _bressà_ non si cura in ospedale ma col bostik.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Concordo. San Raffaele è pieno raso di meridionali che vengono su a farsi operare o curare, pur non essendo proprio la punta di diamante degli ospedali milanesi.


Il San Raffaele è pieno e basta...
Ci viene il mondo...
Su alcune cure è il meglio...
Su altre magari no...
Ma è cmq uno degli ospedali migliori di Milano...


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il San Raffaele è pieno e basta...
> Ci viene il mondo...
> Su alcune cure è il meglio...
> Su altre magari no...
> Ma è cmq uno degli ospedali migliori di Milano...


Odio…forse per i solventi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Odio…forse per i solventi.


Anche...
Però li sono veramente avanti...
Io poi consiglierei i civili di Brescia...e il papa Gio a Bergamo...
Il ns policlinico a Milano... è un po'in caduta...
Torniamo a parlare di corna e di chi si incula chi o continuiamo sulla sanità?
Io opterei per del sano sesso...
Ma non sono sana...


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche...
> Però li sono veramente avanti...
> Io poi consiglierei i civili di Brescia...e il papa Gio a Bergamo...
> Il ns policlinico a Milano... è un po'in caduta...
> ...


No no…la mia mamma non vuole…io queste cose non le faccio…


----------



## danny (27 Dicembre 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Veramente io vedo che chi è convinto di essere superiore rosica quando viene dimostrato dai fatti che non lo è.. E la figuraccia è stata a livello planetario ...vi ricordo le migliaia di vittime nel nome di Milano non si ferma!


Ma qui di superiore non c'è nessuno. 
Tra l'altro abbiamo più campani in Lombardia che in Campania. 
Il mio comune è 80% costituito da meridionali. 
Mia figlia è fidanzata con uno originario di Napoli. 
Se ci mettiamo a fare nord contro sud oltre a pro contro no vax, non ci passa più. 
La gestione fa schifo ovunque ma in Lombardia abbiamo 1/6 della popolazione italiana e tutto è ingigantito.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma figurati.
> Ci sono miliardi di ragioni storiche Per l'evasione, in primis il fatto che balzelli e tributi sono sempre stati applicati da uno stato che era percepito come altro rispetto al popolo.
> L'unica cosa su cui Il sud è definitivamente più arretrato rispetto al nord é la gestione della cosa pubblica.
> Che però impatta in maniera tangibile sulla felicità delle persone. Che ci sia la Ndrangheta al nord lo sanno pure i sassi, tant'è che non puoi aprirti a Milano una ditta di movimento terra, ponteggi o cemento senza il socio occulto calabrese. Esattamente adesso che cade se vuoi importare caffè oppure olio d'oliva in Germania. Queste cose le sai, se ti va lavori sul grandi appalti sennò ti prendi le cose piccole e Campi tranquillo. Al sud non ti puoi aprire neanche un negozio di bottoni senza che qualcuno venga a chiederti di pagare.
> ...


Le mafie a Milano sono veramente ovunque. 
Pure casa mia è stata costruita da capitali from Sicily. 
Milano è stata fin dagli anni '50 terreno di colonizzazione della mafia USA con Joe Adonis,  ma soprattutto ha visto il fenomeno della mafia dei colletti bianchi. 
Visto che siamo sul thread adatto, consiglierei a chi ci legge di andare a fare qualche ricerca su mafia e sanità, sistema in cui la Lombardia riveste un ruolo determinante, grazie all'apporto della ndrangheta. 
Sarebbe opportuno evitare di concentrarsi solo sul tifo politico, per andare un po' più in là con i ragionamenti. 
Si scoprirebbero tante cose carine. 
Poi, va beh, dalle mie parti ci sono tante famiglie,  ma quella è la base. 
I vertici sono insospettabili.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Se nomino CL significa che lo so.


In famiglia hanno lavorato con F. 
Opinioni ne ho abbastanza sulla persona.



Pincopallista ha detto:


> Concordo. San Raffaele è pieno raso di meridionali che vengono su a farsi operare o curare, pur non essendo proprio la punta di diamante degli ospedali milanesi.


Gruppo Hsr, si stanno comprando tutto. 








						Paolo Rotelli: il piano investimenti di Gruppo San Donato
					






					www-grupposandonato-it.cdn.ampproject.org
				




Malata anche la figlia, anche se ha finora sintomi più lievi.
Io non ho più febbre da venerdì, resta però la tosse e un vago malessere.
Stasera io però non sento molto odori e sapori.
Se domani persiste cerco un modo per fare un altro tampone insieme a mia figlia.


----------



## ologramma (27 Dicembre 2021)

Danny forza


----------



## Skorpio (27 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Malata anche la figlia, anche se ha finora sintomi più lievi.
> Io non ho più febbre da venerdì, resta però la tosse e un vago malessere.
> Stasera io però non sento molto odori e sapori.
> Se domani persiste cerco un modo per fare un altro tampone insieme a mia figlia.


Lei è vaccinata?


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Malata anche la figlia, anche se ha finora sintomi più lievi.
> Io non ho più febbre da venerdì, resta però la tosse e un vago malessere.
> Stasera io però non sento molto odori e sapori.
> Se domani persiste cerco un modo per fare un altro tampone insieme a mia figlia.



Comunque non esiste mica solo il covid, eh 
Ok comunque controllarsi 
In ogni caso, in farmacia, meglio (almeno tu) evitare di dichiararti no vax,  che lo vedono subito se sei vaccinato. Di' piuttosto che lo fate per "screening"


----------



## danny (27 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque non esiste mica solo il covid, eh
> Ok comunque controllarsi
> In ogni caso, in farmacia, meglio (almeno tu) evitare di dichiararti no vax,  che lo vedono subito se sei vaccinato. Di' piuttosto che lo fate per "screening"


Stamattina c'era una coda, quasi tutti ragazzi che sono stati contatti di positivi.
Entrambi siamo risultati negativi.
Non vado in farmacia, è un poliambulatorio privato.
Comunque tempi d'attesa decenti. Un'ora.
Mi controllo anche per rassicurare chi abbiamo attorno, anche perché non credo proprio di correre alcun rischio in questo momento. Serve poco perché sto notando che la gente non si fida più neanche dei tamponi. Siamo arrivati alla situazione per cui persone con due o tre vaccinazioni temono il vaccinato che ha o ha avuto sintomi pur in presenza del suo tampone negativo per due volte.
Giuro,  mi è appena accaduto.
Se vanno avanti così a terrorizzare tutti generando sfiducia anche verso gli strumenti diagnostici, arriveremo al blocco. Come un po' ha detto Bassetti, in fondo


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Stamattina c'era una coda, quasi tutti ragazzi che sono stati contatti di positivi.
> Entrambi siamo risultati negativi.
> Non vado in farmacia, è un poliambulatorio privato.
> Comunque tempi d'attesa decenti. Un'ora.
> ...


io mia moglie e il piccolo continuiamo a non avere sintomi, gli altri tre hanno un leggero raffreddore tipo 10 starnuti al giorno, e naso chiuso da una parte sola, hanno talmente tanti sintomi chè due sono giù in garage a fare pesi, e l’altro dorme ancora.
giovedì si tamponano tutti tranne me.
io mi preoccupero di fare qualcosa quando arriveranno i primi sintomi, tanto la mia quarantena è comunque subordinata oramai alla loro negatività.
Naturalmente abbiamo il gp attivo tutti ancora.
teoricamente stasera potremmo anche uscire tutti a cena se avessimo i soldi. Eh si…perche anche fare i tamponi sta diventando une bella spesa.


----------



## danny (27 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> io mia moglie e il piccolo continuiamo a non avere sintomi, gli altri tre hanno un leggero raffreddore tipo 10 starnuti al giorno, e naso chiuso da una parte sola, hanno talmente tanti sintomi chè due sono giù in garage a fare pesi, e l’altro dorme ancora.
> giovedì si tamponano tutti tranne me.
> io mi preoccupero di fare qualcosa quando arriveranno i primi sintomi, tanto la mia quarantena è comunque subordinata oramai alla loro negatività.
> Naturalmente abbiamo il gp attivo tutti ancora.
> teoricamente stasera potremmo anche uscire tutti a cena se avessimo i soldi. Eh si…perche anche fare i tamponi sta diventando une bella spesa.


Io ho avuto febbre,  dolori muscolari, spossatezza, fiatone, torpore, tosse secca, raucedine, giramenti di testa, brividi,  da ieri mancanza di olfatto e gusto.
Ma ho solo un'influenza.
Solo che così sono comunque diventato un reietto.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho avuto febbre,  dolori muscolari, spossatezza, fiatone, torpore, tosse secca, raucedine, giramenti di testa, brividi,  da ieri mancanza di olfatto e gusto.
> Ma ho solo un'influenza.
> Solo che così sono comunque diventato un reietto.


quindi stasera vieni a correre con me? Dai osti…facciamo il giro di parco Lambro ma non dal lato dei culattoni.


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Stamattina c'era una coda, quasi tutti ragazzi che sono stati contatti di positivi.
> Entrambi siamo risultati negativi.
> Non vado in farmacia, è un poliambulatorio privato.
> Comunque tempi d'attesa decenti. Un'ora.
> ...


Oramai siamo alla frutta! Mascherine ffp2 obbligatorie persino sui mezzi? Chi le deve pagare? Appena comprate tarocche, comunque.


----------



## danny (27 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oramai siamo alla frutta! Mascherine ffp2 obbligatorie persino sui mezzi? Chi le deve pagare? Appena comprate tarocche, comunque.


Siamo arrivati al punto che ti guarderanno male se non avrai la ffp2 quando starai con gli altri.
Vedrai che tra un po' esisteranno solo quelle, le chirurgiche non le vorrà usare più nessuno.


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo arrivati al punto che ti guarderanno male se non avrai la ffp2 quando starai con gli altri.
> Vedrai che tra un po' esisteranno solo quelle, le chirurgiche non le vorrà usare più nessuno.


Eh. Se me le pagano, ok!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Dicembre 2021)

Io sono in lite con ats...
In compenso ora ho numeri di telefono e mail
Lavorano col ...culo...
Non trovavano traccia dei ns tamponi di inizio quarantena...
E li abbiamo fatti in parcheggi autorizzati che hanno girato immediatamente il referto a chi di dovere in ats...
Ho mandato una mail kilometrika con date e referti...
Mi arriva la comunicazione di inizio quarantena...
Con data errata...
Resterò in quarantena fino a Pasqua...


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io sono in lite con ats...
> In compenso ora ho numeri di telefono e mail
> Lavorano col ...culo...
> Non trovavano traccia dei ns tamponi di inizio quarantena...
> ...


Ma esattamente l’ATS che cos‘e?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma esattamente l’ATS che cos‘e?


Agenzia tutela salute.
Sono le ex Asl..
Che a loro volta poi sono suddivise in ASST..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io sono in lite con ats...
> In compenso ora ho numeri di telefono e mail
> Lavorano col ...culo...
> Non trovavano traccia dei ns tamponi di inizio quarantena...
> ...


Adesso per me ho risolto...
Mi mancano solo gli altri 3 membri della famiglia 
Sperando poi di essere tutti negativi al prox tampone ..
Io ho ancora sintomi...
Resterò positiva a vita


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Adesso per me ho risolto...
> Mi mancano solo gli altri 3 membri della famiglia
> Sperando poi di essere tutti negativi al prox tampone ..
> Io ho ancora sintomi...
> Resterò positiva a vita


Pensavo di fare un veglione a capodanno invitando solo positivi. Secondo ci si riesce? Non c’è nemmeno il rischio contagio.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Pensavo di fare un veglione a capodanno invitando solo positivi. Secondo ci si riesce? Non c’è nemmeno il rischio contagio.


Secondo me si...
Almeno si è tutti tranquilli 
Anche perché stanno aumentando ancora i positivi...
A me basta che non decidano nuovamente di tenere a casa i ragazzi in dad...


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2021)

Informazione di servizio: lafarmacia.it, gruppo di esercenti di Cui fa parte ad esempio la farmacia McMahon di Milano, fa tamponi senza appuntamento ed ogni 4 ne regala uno.


----------



## ologramma (27 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Adesso per me ho risolto...
> Mi mancano solo gli altri 3 membri della famiglia
> Sperando poi di essere tutti negativi al prox tampone ..
> Io ho ancora sintomi...
> Resterò positiva a vita


il mio vicino anche esso ma ci ha messo più tempo per tornare negativo  , posso sbagliare  mi sembra tutto tre settimane , non è bastato il tampone ma il dottore gli ha fatto fare il molecolare


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Secondo me si...
> Almeno si è tutti tranquilli
> Anche perché stanno aumentando ancora i positivi...
> A me basta che non decidano nuovamente di tenere a casa i ragazzi in dad...


Ma dopo un tot di giorni (giuro non ricordo quanti, forse tre settimane...) non si è di nuovo liberi? Non ricordo quando l'avete iniziata voi, so per certo che un amico "lievemente positivo ", ad una certa, era tornato libero. Però boh, qui ogni settimana cambiano le regole....


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Informazione di servizio: lafarmacia.it, gruppo di esercenti di Cui fa parte ad esempio la farmacia McMahon di Milano, fa tamponi senza appuntamento ed ogni 4 ne regala uno.


Ma fanno anche la tessera fedeltà per avere altri sconti?


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma fanno anche la tessera fedeltà per avere altri sconti?


Si e c’è poco da ridere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Si e c’è poco da ridere.


In una farmacia vicino casa mia, fanno la tessera, con sconti. 
Farmacia comunale


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> In una farmacia vicino casa mia, fanno la tessera, con sconti.
> Farmacia comunale


ecco trovata l’occasione per venire dalle tue parti….a fare il tampone….si tamponami tutto che mi piace….si….


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Aggiornamento
Green pass bloccato da oggi...
Peccato che io sia positiva dal14/12....


----------



## francoff (29 Dicembre 2021)

Fatto 3 dosi


----------



## ologramma (29 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Aggiornamento
> Green pass bloccato da oggi...
> Peccato che io sia positiva dal14/12....


e dacce tempo  alla tua regione avranno avuto  da fare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> e dacce tempo  alla tua regione avranno avuto  da fare


E mi immagino i tempi per riattivarlo


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque BravaGiulia e Danny qua la questione si complica.
In casa mia cioè 4 figli moglie e io, tutti positivi tranne il sottoscritto per ora.
Precauzioni zero, ho deciso di non prenderne con i miei famigliari.
Quindi mangiamo tutti insieme, sarebbe anche possibile dividerci in tre gruppi ma non ne vedo alcun senso visto che io comunque dormo con lei.
Il divano è di tutti, le due docce idem, l’aria che respiriamo per quanto arieggiamo i locali (con zero gradi fuori) è la stessa.

Tra tutti, solo un figlio ha sintomi, un raffreddore nemmeno forte, febbre giovedì scorso poi basta, assume solo vivin c.
Gli altri per ora tutti senza sintomi.

Oggi uno mi ha detto: pa sei talmente cattivo che il virus è entrato ma è scappato fuori subito.

Ora ho speso anche 20 euro per un saturimetro.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Comunque BravaGiulia e Danny qua la questione si complica.
> In casa mia cioè 4 figli moglie e io, tutti positivi tranne il sottoscritto per ora.
> Precauzioni zero, ho deciso di non prenderne con i miei famigliari.
> Quindi mangiamo tutti insieme, sarebbe anche possibile dividerci in tre gruppi ma non ne vedo alcun senso visto che io comunque dormo con lei.
> ...


Succede...da noi i ragazzi si sono positivizzati dopo una settimana...
In 2 famiglie di amici ognuna hanno avuto 1 figlio che non si è mai ammalato...
Altra famiglia con un solo positivo e gli altri 3 no..
Adesso abbiamo sotto controllo una terza famiglia dove 2 sono positivi e 2 no...
In queste famiglie i "sani" cmq erano tenuti a distanza...
Vai a capire come cazz tutto questo sia possibile...
I misteri della fede...
Io qua in attesa dell esito del nuovo tampone...
Spero di essere negativa...ma sarà dura...
Noi abbiamo già un figlio diventato negativa l altra debolmente positiva noi aspettiamo...


----------



## oriente70 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Cenone era covid


----------



## danny (31 Dicembre 2021)

C'è qualcuno che non sia positivo o malato in questo periodo?
Praticamente attorno a me tutti.
Mia madre, la famiglia del fidanzato di mia figlia, i miei cognati, etc etc.
Una strage. Mio padre è l'unico ormai a non avere avuto niente.
Mi sa che salta anche Capodanno.
Avevo appena finito di dire che tutti quanti avevamo passato indenne l'anno passato, senza manco un raffreddore.


----------



## Foglia (31 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno che non sia positivo o malato in questo periodo?
> Praticamente attorno a me tutti.
> Mia madre, la famiglia del fidanzato di mia figlia, i miei cognati, etc etc.
> Una strage. Mio padre è l'unico ormai a non avere avuto niente.
> ...


Positivi anche voi?


----------



## danny (31 Dicembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Positivi anche voi?


Non lo so. Io non vedo mia madre da Natale, ma mia figlia da due giorni.
Comunque continuano a raggiungermi notizie di persone malate, anche se tutte con sintomi lievi.
A me è tornata un po' di tosse.


----------



## Foglia (31 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so. Io non vedo mia madre da Natale, ma mia figlia da due giorni.


----------



## ologramma (31 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno che non sia positivo o malato in questo periodo?
> Praticamente attorno a me tutti.
> Mia madre, la famiglia del fidanzato di mia figlia, i miei cognati, etc etc.
> Una strage. Mio padre è l'unico ormai a non avere avuto niente.
> ...


se vedi i dati abbiamo preso sotto gamba questo nuovo virus , il governatore della Campania  ha ragione a dire che per  compiacere certi politici  e il potere economico abbiamo perso due mesi  per prendere precauzioni.
Bisognava prendere decisioni cosa che da noi il salvatore della patria  non fa  perchè  passato il primo momento deve scendere a compromessi con le forse politiche , vedete la finanziaria quando l'hanno approvata


----------



## perplesso (31 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno che non sia positivo o malato in questo periodo?
> Praticamente attorno a me tutti.
> Mia madre, la famiglia del fidanzato di mia figlia, i miei cognati, etc etc.
> Una strage. Mio padre è l'unico ormai a non avere avuto niente.
> ...


io per ora sto bene,   se divento positivo, violo la quarantena e stavolta ti gonfio per davvero


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno che non sia positivo o malato in questo periodo?
> Praticamente attorno a me tutti.
> Mia madre, la famiglia del fidanzato di mia figlia, i miei cognati, etc etc.
> Una strage. Mio padre è l'unico ormai a non avere avuto niente.
> ...


Il bello di questa cosa è che tutti i miei famigliari positivi ad oggi pomeriggio avevano il GP attivo.
Peccato non aver prenotato in qualche bel ristorante, avendone diritto esattamente come tutti gli altri.
E invece ci faremo un partitone a risiko, per cui prevedo già bestemmie e insulti.


----------



## MariLea (31 Dicembre 2021)

Quanti giorni d'incubazione per risultato sicuro col tampone?


----------



## ologramma (1 Gennaio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Quanti giorni d'incubazione per risultato sicuro col tampone?


dicono tra 5 e 7 giorni per per questo nuovo , sarà  se ne dicono tante  bisognerebbe che di notizie   ci fossero solo quelle ufficiali prese in considerazione


----------



## Carola (1 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so. Io non vedo mia madre da Natale, ma mia figlia da due giorni.
> Comunque continuano a raggiungermi notizie di persone malate, anche se tutte con sintomi lievi.
> A me è tornata un po' di tosse.



 Ciao a tutti 

presente. E positiva così come buona parte  della gente intorno a me
Alcuni con medesimi sintomi miei sono negativi 
Mio compagno che ha dormito e fatto del gran sesso visto che eravamo isolati per 4 gg non si è preso ad oggi nulla !  

Mia figlia che era via altra  superstite infatti sta insegnando sci in montagna tenendo la mascherina comunque  come da disposizioni 

Va capire


----------



## Carola (1 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> dicono tra 5 e 7 giorni per per questo nuovo , sarà  se ne dicono tante  bisognerebbe che di notizie   ci fossero solo quelle ufficiali prese in considerazione


Io avevo appena fatto terza dose e la sera ho cenato con un positivo che culo  che nn sapeva di esserli avendo fatto terza dose gg prima attribuiva al vaccino il mal di testa


----------



## Foglia (1 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> presente. E positiva così come buona parte  della gente intorno a me
> Alcuni con medesimi sintomi miei sono negativi
> ...


Auguri di buona e pronta guarigione!


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Gennaio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Quanti giorni d'incubazione per risultato sicuro col tampone?


Allora, il mio medico mi ha scritto su wap di andare fare il primo tampone dal settimo giorno dopo il giorno che è stato dichiarato positivo il mio primo contatto e così sono andato ed era negativo. Peccato che in quei 7 giorni, senza saperlo, tutti gli altri miei famigliari sono stati infettati dal primo e così i miei 7 giorni si stanno allungando perché gli altri il tampone mica l’han fatto subito e nemmeno tutti assieme.
Io ne ho fatto uno in casa oggi, che È lo stesso modello che usano in farmacia e sono ancora negativo, parrebbe.
Oggi fottendomene della quarantena sono andato a farmi un giro in moto al lago, domani esco a correre e va a da via al cu.
Se e quando mi verranno dei sintomi ci penserò. Settimana prossima ho invece un molecolare prenotato E ci vado visto che è gratuito essendo stato prescritto da medico di base.


----------



## MariLea (2 Gennaio 2022)

Alcuni medici sostengono che adesso la positività risulta dopo tre/quattro giorni dal contatto con positivo...
ossignore è un gran casino!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Alcuni medici sostengono che adesso la positività risulta dopo tre/quattro giorni dal contatto con positivo...
> ossignore è un gran casino!


Non è un problema essere positivi se si è asintomatici o con sintomi lievi (come è per la stragrande maggioranza dei vaccinati) bisogna essere prudenti solo per le persone fragili, pure noi


----------



## Carola (2 Gennaio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Alcuni medici sostengono che adesso la positività risulta dopo tre/quattro giorni dal contatto con positivo...
> ossignore è un gran casino!


ma nn sanno neanche loro io sento casi più diversi che mai
Cnq nia mamma tre dosi ultra 70 enne indenne o meglio ha tutti i sintomi ma è unica negativa per fortuna 
Sintomi blandi da influenza 

la paura e data da questo clima di terrore che ti vivere i sintomi normali come campanelli molto fa anche L aspetto psicologico soptutto x un anziano solo in casa

mia madre x fortuna è forte anche di spirito la sera di capodanno era sola in casa tutta truccata che si sa mai le videochiamate


----------



## MariLea (2 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è un problema essere positivi se si è asintomatici o con sintomi lievi (come è per la stragrande maggioranza dei vaccinati) bisogna essere prudenti solo per le persone fragili, pure noi


E infatti se sono in ansia è per motivi seri, più che seri...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Gennaio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> E infatti se sono in ansia è per motivi seri, più che seri...


io ti posso solo dire che non si capisce un cazz con sto virus.. io  e mio marito siamo diventata positivi martedì 14 dopo aver fatto una cena il sabato con amici, i quali avvisati hanno fatto subito un tampone home made...morale lo stesso giorno positivi in 2...nei gg successivi si sono positivizzati anche gli altri...i miei figli dopo una settimana esattamente dopo..non so come cazz l'abbiamo preso, da chi sia partito...siamo sempre i soliti a stare insieme....mia zia stata tutto il lunedì mattina come non l'ha preso...
è un mistero...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> io ti posso solo dire che non si capisce un cazz con sto virus.. io  e mio marito siamo diventata positivi martedì 14 dopo aver fatto una cena il sabato con amici, i quali avvisati hanno fatto subito un tampone home made...morale lo stesso giorno positivi in 2...nei gg successivi si sono positivizzati anche gli altri...i miei figli dopo una settimana esattamente dopo..non so come cazz l'abbiamo preso, da chi sia partito...siamo sempre i soliti a stare insieme....mia zia stata tutto il lunedì mattina come non l'ha preso...
> è un mistero...


È come per ogni virus.
Questa ultima variante è molto contagiosa, potete averla presa trascurando una delle precauzioni a cui stavamo più attenti all’inizio, come toccarsi occhi o viso se non ci si è disinfettate le mani. Fortunatamente sembra meno aggressiva. Bisogna tutelare le persone fragili.
Voi ne state tutti uscendo, a quanto pare.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È come per ogni virus.
> Questa ultima variante è molto contagiosa, potete averla presa trascurando una delle precauzioni a cui stavamo più attenti all’inizio, come toccarsi occhi o viso se non ci si è disinfettate le mani. Fortunatamente sembra meno aggressiva. Bisogna tutelare le persone fragili.
> Voi ne state tutti uscendo, a quanto pare.


Con qualche strascico ma si ne stiamo uscendo...
Infatti dopo aver scoperto di essere positiva abbiamo fatto tamponi a mia zia e mio papà...
2 a distanza di gg...sempre negativi ...
Certo se sapevo di aver il virus non mi sarei mai sognata di stare con mia zia..
L ho accompagnata a fare una visita...in ospedale...


----------



## Carola (2 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Con qualche strascico ma si ne stiamo uscendo...
> Infatti dopo aver scoperto di essere positiva abbiamo fatto tamponi a mia zia e mio papà...
> 2 a distanza di gg...sempre negativi ...
> Certo se sapevo di aver il virus non mi sarei mai sognata di stare con mia zia..
> L ho accompagnata a fare una visita...in ospedale...


qui uguale non so ho preso un aperitivo all aperto con un collega che a sua volta era stato in riunione con positivo
Aperitivo di Natale all aperto unico  che ho fatto tra altro
Mia mamma e stata da me due gg nulla
Mio compagno sta da me dorme
Con me ci baciamo e tutti annessi e connessi e nulla 

In montagna sono tutti positivi o quasi

speriamo si indebolisca e scompaia


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> qui uguale non so ho preso un aperitivo all aperto con un collega che a sua volta era stato in riunione con positivo
> Aperitivo di Natale all aperto unico  che ho fatto tra altro
> Mia mamma e stata da me due gg nulla
> Mio compagno sta da me dorme
> ...


Maaahhh secondo me si sta diffondendo alla velocità della luce...
Tanto a gennaio rimetteranno i ragazzi in dad...mi ci gioco la testa....
Altro anno sprecato...


----------



## Carola (2 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Maaahhh secondo me si sta diffondendo alla velocità della luce...
> Tanto a gennaio rimetteranno i ragazzi in dad...mi ci gioco la testa....
> Altro anno sprecato...


 Io mi auguro di no davvero


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Maaahhh secondo me si sta diffondendo alla velocità della luce...
> Tanto a gennaio rimetteranno i ragazzi in dad...mi ci gioco la testa....
> Altro anno sprecato...


Non capisco a cosa servono tutte ste limitazioni. Bisogna favorire la diffusione di Omicron! È un vaccino naturale!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non capisco a cosa servono tutte ste limitazioni. Bisogna favorire la diffusione di Omicron! È un vaccino naturale!


Guarda io alla fine sono anche contenta di averlo fatto... almeno per qualche mese sono tranquilla


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda io alla fine sono anche contenta di averlo fatto... almeno per qualche mese sono tranquilla


guarda me lo ha detto anche il farmacista, si augura il Covid e pure a me, per ritardare il più possibile la terza dose.


----------



## Carola (2 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda io alla fine sono anche contenta di averlo fatto... almeno per qualche mese sono tranquilla


 Io ho fatto covid e terza dose praticamente

bah


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Gennaio 2022)

Appena saputo...una mia carissima amica è nuovamente positiva al covid...a settembre ha fatto la Delta e ora dovrebbe essere omicron..

Che incubo...

Lei vaccina con due 2 dosi...


----------



## Carola (3 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Appena saputo...una mia carissima amica è nuovamente positiva al covid...a settembre ha fatto la Delta e ora dovrebbe essere omicron..
> 
> Che incubo...
> 
> Lei vaccina con due 2 dosi...


madonna Santa


----------



## danny (5 Gennaio 2022)

Tutti quelli che non hanno fatto il Covid l'anno scorso si sono contagiati quest'anno.
La nostra cerchia bi e tri dose è e sintomatica o positiva in gran parte (tutte persone con cui non abbiamo avuto contatti recenti).
Fortunatamente stavolta senza alcun tipo di conseguenza seria.
Un'influenza, febbre con dolori muscolari, nei casi più "gravi".
Ogni giorno mi arriva la notizia di uno o più casi nuovi, comprese persone che sono sempre state attente a qualsiasi cosa.
Mia madre sta bene, pur essendo teoricamente paziente fragile.
Io ho fatto tre tamponi, e sto cominciando solo ora a ritrovare un po' di voce.
Sempre negativi, manco la soddisfazione di aver preso il Covid come tutti gli altri.
Eppure per un giorno non ho sentito sapori né odori, boh.
Mia figlia negativa pure lei, ha avuto solo un po' di febbre per mezza giornata.


----------



## omicron (5 Gennaio 2022)

dove sto io dal 23 dicembre, da quando i vaccinati sono andati a far tamponi per i cenoni, siamo passati da zero contagi a 200 in 10 giorni
stanno tutti bene, al massimo qualche linea di febbre, molti un po' di raffreddore, i miei tamponi sempre negativi, tocca pure lavorare


----------



## danny (5 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dove sto io dal 23 dicembre, da quando i vaccinati sono andati a far tamponi per i cenoni, siamo passati da zero contagi a 200 in 10 giorni
> stanno tutti bene, al massimo qualche linea di febbre, molti un po' di raffreddore, i miei tamponi sempre negativi, tocca pure lavorare


Sì, i famigerati tamponi pre cenone di Natale e feste di Capodanno... Uguale anche da me.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti quelli che non hanno fatto il Covid l'anno scorso si sono contagiati quest'anno.
> La nostra cerchia bi e tri dose è e sintomatica o positiva in gran parte (tutte persone con cui non abbiamo avuto contatti recenti).
> Fortunatamente stavolta senza alcun tipo di conseguenza seria.
> Un'influenza, febbre con dolori muscolari, nei casi più "gravi".
> ...


Mica tutti.
Io ho fatto di tutto per proteggermi nel 2020 e non l’ho preso.
Ho fatto di tutto per ammalarmi nel 2021 e mi è andata buca pure lì.
Speriamo mi vada meglio nel 2022, ove l’obiettivo non è legato al Covid ma a trovarmi una nuova amante fissa, perché le scopamiche dopo qualche volta mi annoiano ed io annoio loro naturalmente.


----------



## danny (5 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Mica tutti.
> Io ho fatto di tutto per proteggermi nel 2020 e non l’ho preso.
> Ho fatto di tutto per ammalarmi nel 2021 e mi è andata buca pure lì.
> Speriamo mi vada meglio nel 2022, ove l’obiettivo non è legato al Covid ma a trovarmi una nuova amante fissa, perché le scopamiche dopo qualche volta mi annoiano ed io annoio loro naturalmente.


Ti è andata di sfiga,
Pure io speravo di aver preso il Covid, invece niente.
Manco mia figlia non vaccinata, che è stata a contatto con mia madre, tre dosi, Covid.
Avrebbe avuto il Green Passa aggratis, invece niente.
Qui va a culo, lo dico scientificamente da tempo.


----------



## void (5 Gennaio 2022)

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZM8EGKpny/


----------



## Marjanna (5 Gennaio 2022)

Conoscete persone positive ma completamente asintomatiche? Anche senza febbre?
Se si, che tipo di persone sono? (giovani, sportivi, ect)


----------



## omicron (5 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Conoscete persone positive ma completamente asintomatiche? Anche senza febbre?
> Se si, che tipo di persone sono? (giovani, sportivi, ect)


No quelli vaccinati che sono positivi hanno tutti almeno il raffreddore se non qualche linea di febbre, gli asintomatici sono tutti i non vaccinati


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Conoscete persone positive ma completamente asintomatiche? Anche senza febbre?
> Se si, che tipo di persone sono? (giovani, sportivi, ect)


Yes mia figlia...e un mio amico...
Vaccinati entrambi...
Figlia sportiva...amico un po'meno...


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Conoscete persone positive ma completamente asintomatiche? Anche senza febbre?
> Se si, che tipo di persone sono? (giovani, sportivi, ect)


Alora:
Moglie e 4 figli positivi fino a pochi gg fa, tampone fatto perche in classe hanno dei positivi. Tre figli più mia moglie completamente asintomatici, io e lei abbiamo pure trombato nel mentre della sua positività. Un figlio il più grande un leggero raffreddore e dissenteria, ma sentiva odori e sapori.
Io nel mezzi per ora sono negativo, o meglio lo ero al tampone di ieri, quindi vai a capire te. In seguito a sta roba la mia guarantena finirà credo nel 2027.
Dei 3 figli asintomatici due sono sportivissimi, nel senso che svolgono attività sportiva agonistica allenandosi tutti i giorni per un tempo medio di due al giorno. Uno dei due nel 2021 ha indossato più volte la magLia della nostra nazionale, anzi non la maglia, ma il body. Questi due sono adolescenti.
Mia moglie a sua volta corre a piedi, ma seriamente, non come me.
Ha fatto parecchie maratone in passato. Quando usciamo assieme, io parto venti minuti prima.


----------



## Lostris (5 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Conoscete persone positive ma completamente asintomatiche? Anche senza febbre?
> Se si, che tipo di persone sono? (giovani, sportivi, ect)


Si, tre o quattro tra amiche/colleghe.
Vaccinate , sui quaranta, non sportive.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Gennaio 2022)

@omicron @bravagiulia75 @Pincopallista @Lostris grazie


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @omicron @bravagiulia75 @Pincopallista @Lostris grazie


E ovviamente partendo 20 prima, arriva a casa comunque prima di me. E quando mi sorpassa mi dice pure: dai dai dai che ce la fai.

Fankiulo, mi rifaccio con le corna.


----------



## Foglia (5 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Conoscete persone positive ma completamente asintomatiche? Anche senza febbre?
> Se si, che tipo di persone sono? (giovani, sportivi, ect)


Uno solo, il fotografo, che se ne è accorto dal sierologico: età di mezzo, abbastanza sportivo. Non ha avuto niente, quando ha saputo di averlo fatto ha dovuto far mente locale a un periodo in cui aveva sentito qualche dolorino insignificante alle ossa. Senza febbre il mio ex, però qualche sintomo, sia pure minimo, lo ha avuto.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Uno solo, il fotografo, che se ne è accorto dal sierologico: età di mezzo, abbastanza sportivo. Non ha avuto niente, quando ha saputo di averlo fatto ha dovuto far mente locale a un periodo in cui aveva sentito qualche dolorino insignificante alle ossa. Senza febbre il mio ex, però qualche sintomo, sia pure minimo, lo ha avuto.


Ma te parli della variante vecchia, io mi riferivo alla omicron.




Pincopallista ha detto:


> E ovviamente partendo 20 prima, arriva a casa comunque prima di me. E quando mi sorpassa mi dice pure: dai dai dai che ce la fai.
> 
> Fankiulo, mi rifaccio con le corna.


Allora è lei che ti ha coinvolto a correre. Dai.. ti stimola. Spero non solo alle corna


----------



## Foglia (5 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma te parli della variante vecchia, io mi riferivo alla omicron.


Sulla omicron non ti so essere utile, in effetti.  Pare più blanda, ma proprio asintomatici totali non ne conosco.


----------



## void (5 Gennaio 2022)

*Speranza: "Scelte per restringere più possibile area No vax"*

"Le scelte che stiamo facendo è di restringere il più possibile l'area dei non vaccinati, perché è quella che provoca un peso sanitario sui nostri sistemi ospedalieri". Lo ha detto il ministro della Salute Roberto Speranza al termine del Cdm sottolineando che ad oggi "i 2/3 dei ricoverati in terapia intensiva e il 50%" dei pazienti nei reparti ordinari sono non vaccinati. Dunque, ha concluso, "il peso delle ospedalizzazioni è nell'ambito dei non vaccinati".

Ora incominciano a venire fuori numeri e percentuali un po diverse...
Il "nostro" ministro della sanità informa che il 50% dei ricoverati ordinari e il 33% dei ricoverati in intensiva è vaccinato.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Conoscete persone positive ma completamente asintomatiche? Anche senza febbre?
> Se si, che tipo di persone sono? (giovani, sportivi, ect)


Giovani, tutti gli amici di mio figlio. Lui stranamente negativo 
Positivo per 5 buongiorno poi negativi. Nessun sintomo


----------



## void (5 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Giovani, tutti gli amici di mio figlio. Lui stranamente negativo
> Positivo per 5 buongiorno poi negativi. Nessun sintomo


A me, ultracinquantenne, è successo lo stesso. Positivo (PCR) ma asintomatico, non fossi stato avvisato dal mio untore non avrei neanche fatto il test. Però ho sviluppato un buon numero di anticorpi che ancora sopravvivono a distanza di diversi mesi.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2022)

void ha detto:


> A me, ultracinquantenne, è successo lo stesso. Positivo (PCR) ma asintomatico, non fossi stato avvisato dal mio untore non avrei neanche fatto il test. Però ho sviluppato un buon numero di anticorpi che ancora sopravvivono a distanza di diversi mesi.


Anche io tantissimi anticorpi dopo covid e due dosi
Oggi ho fatto la terza…


----------



## Marjanna (5 Gennaio 2022)

void ha detto:


> A me, ultracinquantenne, è successo lo stesso. Positivo (PCR) ma asintomatico, non fossi stato avvisato dal mio untore non avrei neanche fatto il test. Però ho sviluppato un buon numero di anticorpi che ancora sopravvivono a distanza di diversi mesi.


Infatti ero questo che mi chiedevo, a meno di non essere venuti a contatto con chi ti notifica di essere positivo, si potrebbe esserlo senza saperlo. Io il 20 del mese ho la terza dose, e se la facessi da positiva asintomatica?


----------



## danny (6 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Conoscete persone positive ma completamente asintomatiche? Anche senza febbre?
> Se si, che tipo di persone sono? (giovani, sportivi, ect)


Sì.
Giovani, contatti di persone con sintomi.
Vaccinati.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Infatti ero questo che mi chiedevo, a meno di non essere venuti a contatto con chi ti notifica di essere positivo, si potrebbe esserlo senza saperlo. Io il 20 del mese ho la terza dose, e se la facessi da positiva asintomatica?


Possibile. Statisticamente sarà anche accaduto.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Giovani, tutti gli amici di mio figlio. Lui stranamente negativo
> Positivo per 5 buongiorno poi negativi. Nessun sintomo


Eh sì, accaduto lo stesso mio nipote e compagnia.
Tutti vaccinati. Lui invece con febbre e sintomi influenzali per giorni.


----------



## Carola (6 Gennaio 2022)

Mio figlio asintomatico positivo
Adolescente sportivo 
Io pochi sintomi  stanchezza e grattino in gola se nn fosse x periodo sarei andata a lavorare e anche in palestra 

idem altri intorno a me

Io vaccinata tre dosi una appena fatta 
Cmw anche i nn vaccinati pare la facciano  come i vaccinati magari si e indebolita ?



Marjanna ha detto:


> Infatti ero questo che mi chiedevo, a meno di non essere venuti a contatto con chi ti notifica di essere positivo, si potrebbe esserlo senza saperlo. Io il 20 del mese ho la terza dose, e se la facessi da positiva asintomatica?


 Anche mio amico  ha fatto vaccino con forse già contagio adosso
Un gf di febbre e mal di testa 
Lui soffre di emicrania


----------



## danny (6 Gennaio 2022)

Io ho avuto febbre, tosse secca, grattino in gola, voce roca,  brividi, dolori muscolari, assenza olfatto e gusto per un giorno. Doppia dose a fine ottobre. Tre tamponi a distanza tutti negativi.
Mia madre stessi sintomi,  terza dose un mese fa (quindi al top anticorpi in teoria), malata oncologica, positiva al primo tampone quindi diagnosi di Covid.
Mia figlia febbre per mezza giornata, tampone negativo,  non vaccinata.
Tutti negli stessi giorni, ovviamente.


----------



## abebis (6 Gennaio 2022)

void ha detto:


> *Speranza: "Scelte per restringere più possibile area No vax"*
> 
> "Le scelte che stiamo facendo è di restringere il più possibile l'area dei non vaccinati, perché è quella che provoca un peso sanitario sui nostri sistemi ospedalieri". Lo ha detto il ministro della Salute Roberto Speranza al termine del Cdm sottolineando che ad oggi "i 2/3 dei ricoverati in terapia intensiva e il 50%" dei pazienti nei reparti ordinari sono non vaccinati. Dunque, ha concluso, "il peso delle ospedalizzazioni è nell'ambito dei non vaccinati".
> 
> ...


Scusami ma sono un po' lento di comprendonio: vediamo se ho capito.

Se ho ben capito tu stai dicendo che la versione ufficiale del ministero era che i 2/3 dei ricoverati in terapia intensiva e il 50% dei pazienti nei reparti ordinari sono non vaccinati. 

Invece adesso sta venendo fuori una "verità diversa" e questa verità diversa è che il 50% dei ricoverati ordinari e il 33% dei ricoverati in intensiva è vaccinato.

Quindi, in altre parole, ci stavano prendendo per il culo e ce ne accorgiamo ora che vengono fuori le cifre vere (o meno falsificate).

È corretto? Ho capito bene?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma te parli della variante vecchia, io mi riferivo alla omicron.
> Allora è lei che ti ha coinvolto a correre. Dai.. ti stimola. Spero non solo alle corna


certo, un giorno mi ha detto: facciamo uno sport insieme? Poi, visto che i Miei orari di lavoro sono abbastanza elastici oppure sono spesso in trasferta, cosa potevamo scegliere se non un’attività che si può fare sempre ovunque e senza orari? e così percorriamo insieme o singolarmente circa 200km al mese.

riguardo alla variante, i miei famigliari sono tutti più o meno positivi dal 23 dicembre. Quando fai il tampone mica ti dicono Di che variante sei ammalato. Quindi chi lo sa. ne io ne te ne loro.


----------



## Tachipirina (6 Gennaio 2022)




----------



## Pincopallino (6 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> View attachment 9849


Preferisco annusarmi le scorreggie.


----------



## ivanl (6 Gennaio 2022)

Io sono tre giorni che ho solletico in gola, doloretti la sera e mezzo naso chiuso. 3 dosi, ma non faccio tampone, resto della famiglia compresi nonni nessun sintomo.
Aspirina fast al mattino, tachipirina 1000 la sera, oggi va meglio


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io sono tre giorni che ho solletico in gola, doloretti la sera e mezzo naso chiuso. 3 dosi, ma non faccio tampone, resto della famiglia compresi nonni nessun sintomo.
> Aspirina fast al mattino, tachipirina 1000 la sera, oggi va meglio


Con la terza dose non ha senso fare il tampone. Se proprio ne fai uno fai da te e ti regoli ma senza segnalazioni all’Ats. I Green pass tanto ce l’hai fosse anche covid non ci guadagni niente a entrare nella trafila di tamponi e quarantene


----------



## bettypage (6 Gennaio 2022)

Positiva, fatto il test per precauzione, doloretti alla base della schiena, non sento i gusti, mi cola il naso ma non produco muco, colpetti di tosse secca, 2*dose fatta ad ottobre


----------



## Foglia (6 Gennaio 2022)

bettypage ha detto:


> Positiva, fatto il test per precauzione, doloretti alla base della schiena, non sento i gusti, mi cola il naso ma non produco muco, colpetti di tosse secca, 2*dose fatta ad ottobre


In bocca al lupo! Dai che vinci un prolungamento del green pass senza fare il vaccino! Facci sapere come va


----------



## bettypage (6 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo! Dai che vinci un prolungamento del green pass senza fare il vaccino! Facci sapere come va


Allungo le vacanze di qualche giorno , anche bimbi positivi, ma piuttosto pimpanti.


----------



## ivanl (6 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Con la terza dose non ha senso fare il tampone. Se proprio ne fai uno fai da te e ti regoli ma senza segnalazioni all’Ats. I Green pass tanto ce l’hai fosse anche covid non ci guadagni niente a entrare nella trafila di tamponi e quarantene


Tanto comunque sono in smart working, per cui sto sereno. Domani mio figlio torna a scuola, prima o poi gli faranno il tampone e vedremo


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo! Dai che vinci un prolungamento del green pass senza fare il vaccino! Facci sapere come va


Io fatto la terza ieri. Green pass per 9 mesi . Vediamo quanto ci mettono a portarlo a 6 o a 4


----------



## Foglia (6 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io fatto la terza ieri. Green pass per 9 mesi . Vediamo quanto ci mettono a portarlo a 6 o a 4


Eh lo so. Quando ho fatto io la seconda dose, a novembre, erano mi pare ancora 12. Poi 9. Poi 6. Quasi quasi, una bella variante omicron.... 
Sintomi da terza dose? tanto per prepararmi a quel che potrà essere....


----------



## ivanl (6 Gennaio 2022)

Stessi della seconda, anche se diverso vaccino..mezza giornata di dolori, niente febbre, leggero male al braccio  per due/tre giorni. 
Mia moglie niente, ma le si è gonfiato un linfonodo sotto l'ascella. 5 giorni di brufen e risolto


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh lo so. Quando ho fatto io la seconda dose, a novembre, erano mi pare ancora 12. Poi 9. Poi 6. Quasi quasi, una bella variante omicron....
> Sintomi da terza dose? tanto per prepararmi a quel che potrà essere....


Dolore al braccio. Linfonodi ingrossati qualche linea di febbre,
Cosa più fastidiosa l’insonnia. Ho dormito due ore stanotte e non riesco a prendere sonno


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dolore al braccio. Linfonodi ingrossati qualche linea di febbre,
> Cosa più fastidiosa l’insonnia. Ho dormito due ore stanotte e non riesco a prendere sonno


Io avuto male al braccio e freddo tanto freddo senza febbre.


----------



## ologramma (7 Gennaio 2022)

ormai é più di un mese che ho fatto terza dose , solo nella seconda e terza ho avuto il braccio  che se lo toccavo nel punto di inoculazione  avevo dolore , durante la giornata successiva avevo una stanchezza con un po di brividi di freddo , misurata febbre solo vicino a 37 .
Credo già di averlo detto  sono e sarò pronto anche per le altre dosi , giorni fa un mio conoscente , non vax ma saputo dopo , positivo lui e  il padre morti entrambi , il padre 92 enne  ma lui 55 , credo , era giovane , come altri che sono morti amici , parenti e conoscenti.


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dolore al braccio. Linfonodi ingrossati qualche linea di febbre,
> Cosa più fastidiosa l’insonnia. Ho dormito due ore stanotte e non riesco a prendere sonno


prenditi NAC e antinfiammatori, niente tachipirina, mi raccomando


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> prenditi NAC e antinfiammatori, niente tachipirina, mi raccomando


Sono allergica alla Tachipirina 
In realtà ho preso un’aspririna e stop 
Febbre scomparsa


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono allergica alla Tachipirina
> In realtà ho preso un’aspririna e stop
> Febbre scomparsa


guarda non voglio dare consigli medici, questi però sono i consigli di un rappresentante farmaceutico che ha in gestione 4 rsa della mia zona
infatti sono le uniche rsa che non hanno avuto nessun tipo di reazione avversa né nessun tipo di positività
loro hanno dato antiinfiammatori (mediamente ibuprofene) 4/5 giorni prima e dopo il vaccino
dopo ha dato anche il fluimucil perchè contiene nac che depura l'intestino dai metalli pesanti
poi a seconda delle patologie dei degenti ha integrato vitamine (soprattutto D e C, in dosi massicce che tanto il sovradosaggio non si rischia)
e anche aspirina (ma anche vivin c) a chi aveva problemi di coagulazione
ed è stato un successo
peccato che questa cosa non la sappia quasi nessuno
io la sto dicendo a tutti
poi ovviamente questo vale per gli effetti a breve termine


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> guarda non voglio dare consigli medici, questi però sono i consigli di un rappresentante farmaceutico che ha in gestione 4 rsa della mia zona
> infatti sono le uniche rsa che non hanno avuto nessun tipo di reazione avversa né nessun tipo di positività
> loro hanno dato antiinfiammatori (mediamente ibuprofene) 4/5 giorni prima e dopo il vaccino
> dopo ha dato anche il fluimucil perchè contiene nac che depura l'intestino dai metalli pesanti
> ...


Non celo dicono.


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non celo dicono.


tu lo sapevi?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> guarda non voglio dare consigli medici, questi però sono i consigli di un rappresentante farmaceutico che ha in gestione 4 rsa della mia zona
> infatti sono le uniche rsa che non hanno avuto nessun tipo di reazione avversa né nessun tipo di positività
> loro hanno dato antiinfiammatori (mediamente ibuprofene) 4/5 giorni prima e dopo il vaccino
> dopo ha dato anche il fluimucil perchè contiene nac che depura l'intestino dai metalli pesanti
> ...


Infatti ho apprezzato il consiglio 
Ipocondriaca come sono poi figurati…
Vivinc su di me è miracoloso.


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti ho apprezzato il consiglio
> Ipocondriaca come sono poi figurati…
> Vivinc su di me è miracoloso.


figurati, se posso una mano la do con piacere


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tu lo sapevi?


Ho fatto le tre dosi con disturbi insignificanti che ho dimenticato.
Però non sono ipocondriaca.


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto le tre dosi con disturbi insignificanti che ho dimenticato.
> Però non sono ipocondriaca.


beata te che non hai avuto reazioni, purtroppo conosco tanta gente che ne ha avute, ho un'amica che non si sta togliendo un debilitante mal di testa nonostante le precauzioni, altri hanno linfonodi delle ascelle e del collo ingrossati, sbalzi di pressione e di temperatura, ecc... 
se parli con alcuni medici ti dicono che è normale, altri ti dicono che sei ansioso 
ma una bella cura chelante e antinfiammatoria non te la da mai nessuno... a parte questo medico qui


----------



## ivanl (7 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non celo dicono.


#INDINNIAMOCI!


----------



## ivanl (7 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque, tutti gli anziani che conosco tra genitori, parenti amici vari, ultraottantenni con patologie varie (cardiopatie, diabete, allergie etc), hanno fatto tutti tre dosi con neanche un plissé.
Siamo noi che siamo delle mezze seghe


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Comunque, tutti gli anziani che conosco tra genitori, parenti amici vari, ultraottantenni con patologie varie (cardiopatie, diabete, allergie etc), hanno fatto tutti tre dosi con neanche un plissé.
> Siamo noi che siamo delle mezze seghe


Vero


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Comunque, tutti gli anziani che conosco tra genitori, parenti amici vari, ultraottantenni con patologie varie (cardiopatie, diabete, allergie etc), hanno fatto tutti tre dosi con neanche un plissé.
> Siamo noi che siamo delle mezze seghe


ne parlavo con una barista qualche giorno fa, secondo me è perchè mediamente prendono mezza farmacia tre volte al giorno
perchè sennò non si spiega che chi sta bene e non assume farmaci si trovi mezzo morto a letto per un paio di giorni (la mia collega)
e il vecchino malandato si faccia dosi su dosi senza il minimo problema


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ne parlavo con una barista qualche giorno fa, secondo me è perchè mediamente prendono mezza farmacia tre volte al giorno
> perchè sennò non si spiega che chi sta bene e non assume farmaci si trovi mezzo morto a letto per un paio di giorni (la mia collega)
> e il vecchino malandato si faccia dosi su dosi senza il minimo problema


Adesso non si può più dire (le parole vanno e vengono di moda come il taglio dei pantaloni) ma i vecchietti sono resilienti e non sono centrati sul loro ombelico, anche perché magari è un po’ sceso. 
Ma soprattutto sanno che il mal di testa va e viene, così come i fastidi alla schiena, i foruncoli ecc.
Non cercano legami causa-effetto nella sequenza cronologica. Altrimenti dovrebbero colpevolizzare per le rughe tutti i governi dopo l’ultimo Andreotti.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2022)




----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso non si può più dire (le parole vanno e vengono di moda come il taglio dei pantaloni) ma i vecchietti sono resilienti e non sono centrati sul loro ombelico, anche perché magari è un po’ sceso.
> Ma soprattutto sanno che il mal di testa va e viene, così come i fastidi alla schiena, i foruncoli ecc.
> Non cercano legami causa-effetto nella sequenza cronologica. Altrimenti dovrebbero colpevolizzare per le rughe tutti i governi dopo l’ultimo Andreotti.


anche no, ho una zia di 80 anni che ti verrebbe voglia di prenderla a sprangate


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> anche no, ho una zia di 80 anni che ti verrebbe voglia di prenderla a sprangate


Gli egocentrici ci sono sempre stati, così come i narcisisti.


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli egocentrici ci sono sempre stati, così come i narcisisti.


lei è fuori di testa, una volta ha un infarto, una volta ha un tumore, una volta ha la tosse quindi è covid e si vede già intubata 
fuma come una ciminiera
vive in casa da sola con la ffp2
poi ti dice che sono tutte cazzate e che l'influenza è sempre esistita
intanto si fa tutte le dosi di vaccino che riesce a fare e poi "e se muoio?"
a natale 20 minuti al telefono a raccontarmi di tutte le donne che conosce col tumore al seno
ti manda fuori di testa anche a te


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lei è fuori di testa, una volta ha un infarto, una volta ha un tumore, una volta ha la tosse quindi è covid e si vede già intubata
> fuma come una ciminiera
> vive in casa da sola con la ffp2
> poi ti dice che sono tutte cazzate e che l'influenza è sempre esistita
> ...


Poverina ha una forma di demenza che probabilmente si è innestata su problemi psichiatrici antecedenti. Un caso non fa ...primavera. 
Io avevo risposto a quello che avevi scritto TU  e che ora contraddici?


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> guarda non voglio dare consigli medici, questi però sono i consigli di un rappresentante farmaceutico che ha in gestione 4 rsa della mia zona
> infatti sono le uniche rsa che non hanno avuto nessun tipo di reazione avversa né nessun tipo di positività
> loro hanno dato antiinfiammatori (mediamente ibuprofene) 4/5 giorni prima e dopo il vaccino
> dopo ha dato anche il fluimucil perchè contiene nac che depura l'intestino dai metalli pesanti
> ...


Io sono iscritto sulla pagina FB Cure Domicilisto. Pure i medici che stanno qui consigliano aspirina ed aulin. Addirittura suggeriscono di tollerare la febbre per qualche giorno perché a loro dire nuoc’è più al virus che alla persona. Per contro il medico di base Ha suggerito altro ai Miei famigliari.
quindi che minkia si fa?
si stava meglio quando non c’era internet.


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poverina ha una forma di demenza che probabilmente si è innestata su problemi psichiatrici antecedenti. Un caso non fa ...primavera.
> Io avevo risposto a quello che avevi scritto TU  e che ora contraddici?


No no ha solo voglia di rompere le palle 
Perché è sana come un pesce ma sta tanto sola perché il figlio si fa i cazzacci suoi
Io comunque ho solo detto che secondo me gli anziani 
Essendo che si imbottiscono di medicine sono “protetti” dalle reazioni avverse
Tu hai scritto che sono resilienti
Lei non lo è, anzi


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io sono iscritto sulla pagina FB Cure Domicilisto. Pure i medici che stanno qui consigliano aspirina ed aulin. Addirittura suggeriscono di tollerare la febbre per qualche giorno perché a loro dire nuoc’è più al virus che alla persona. Per contro il medico di base Ha suggerito altro ai Miei famigliari.
> quindi che minkia si fa?
> si stava meglio quando non c’era internet.


Io al mio medico di famiglia che dopo due anni ti dice “eh il protocollo è Tachipirina” gli sputerei in un occhio 
Non mi vede da prima del Covid perché mi stava sul cazzo già da prima ma non ce ne sono altri disponibili 
Sulla febbre è vero, va fatta sfogare, d’altronde anche nel bugiardino della Tachipirina c’è scritto che va presa sopra 38,5


----------



## ologramma (7 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io al mio medico di famiglia che dopo due anni ti dice “eh il protocollo è Tachipirina” gli sputerei in un occhio
> Non mi vede da prima del Covid perché mi stava sul cazzo già da prima ma non ce ne sono altri disponibili
> Sulla febbre è vero, va fatta sfogare, d’altronde anche nel bugiardino della Tachipirina c’è scritto che va presa sopra 38,5


la mia dottoressa ci ha detto ,dopo la terza dose, di prenderne una la sera e la mattina dopo da 500 , pensa ne avevamo due di scorta da 1000 le abbiamo divise da bravi coniugi 
intendo tachipirina eh


----------



## ivanl (7 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io al mio medico di famiglia che dopo due anni ti dice “eh il protocollo è Tachipirina” gli sputerei in un occhio
> Non mi vede da prima del Covid perché mi stava sul cazzo già da prima ma non ce ne sono altri disponibili
> Sulla febbre è vero, va fatta sfogare, d’altronde anche nel bugiardino della Tachipirina c’è scritto che va presa sopra 38,5


il mio medico prescrive tutto quello che gli chiedo, medicinali e visite. E io la tachipirina 1000 la prendo anche se non ho febbre


----------



## ologramma (7 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> il mio medico prescrive tutto quello che gli chiedo, medicinali e visite. E io la tachipirina 1000 la prendo anche se non ho febbre


io mi prendo la cardiaspirina anche se non mi necessita , ma mi ha detto che fa bene


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> beata te che non hai avuto reazioni, purtroppo conosco tanta gente che ne ha avute, ho un'amica che non si sta togliendo un debilitante mal di testa nonostante le precauzioni, altri hanno linfonodi delle ascelle e del collo ingrossati, sbalzi di pressione e di temperatura, ecc...
> se parli con alcuni medici ti dicono che è normale, altri ti dicono che sei ansioso
> ma una bella cura chelante e antinfiammatoria non te la da mai nessuno... a parte questo medico qui


Non so quanto sia efficace un'autocura senza anamnesi,  di sicuro la Tachipirina è del tutto inutile.
Le reazioni da vaccino nei primo giorni passano da sole.
Io ho avuto dopo la seconda a fine ottobre mal di testa per una ventina di giorni,  ho dovuto per forza prendere Nurofen mattina e sera più gastroprotettore.
Poi ho iniziato un raffreddore con brividi, tosse e dolori muscolari per 7 giorni circa e ho preso Vivin C.
Sono stato decentemente per qualche giorno,  il 22 o 23 mi è venuta febbre, indolenzimento, tosse, poi ho perso gusto e olfatto ma ho sempre avuto tre tamponi negativi. Ho preso Vivin C ancora.
Ancora adesso ho a tratti mal di gola,  tosse, voce roca
Mia figlia non vaccinata ha preso quest'ultimo virus da me ma si è risolto con mezza giornata di febbre.
Mia madre stessi sintomi miei qualche giorno dopo,  positiva.
Che dire... Benissimo non sto. E non sono ipocondriaco, anzi. Mai avuto un cazzo prima da anni, se non il mio solito asma. 
Quest'inverno proprio non gira bene.



ivanl ha detto:


> Comunque, tutti gli anziani che conosco tra genitori, parenti amici vari, ultraottantenni con patologie varie (cardiopatie, diabete, allergie etc), hanno fatto tutti tre dosi con neanche un plissé.
> Siamo noi che siamo delle mezze seghe


Due miei conoscenti anziani sono morti, un mese dopo la terza,  di Covid.



ivanl ha detto:


> il mio medico prescrive tutto quello che gli chiedo, medicinali e visite. E io la tachipirina 1000 la prendo anche se non ho febbre


Ragazzi, evitate le automedicazioni. 
Anche con la tachipirina.



ologramma ha detto:


> io mi prendo la cardiaspirina anche se non mi necessita , ma mi ha detto che fa bene


Idem. 
O te la prescrive il cardiologo oppure evita. 
Soprattutto non puoi definire da solo un dosaggio.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non so quanto sia efficace un'autocura senza anamnesi,  di sicuro la Tachipirina è del tutto inutile.
> Le reazioni da vaccino nei primo giorni passano da sole.
> Io ho avuto dopo la seconda a fine ottobre mal di testa per una ventina di giorni,  ho dovuto per forza prendere Nurofen mattina e sera più gastroprotettore.
> Poi ho iniziato un raffreddore con brividi, tosse e dolori muscolari per 7 giorni circa e ho preso Vivin C.
> ...


Anche i miei figli si sono curati a vivin c, tre al giorno dopo i pasti.


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ne parlavo con una barista qualche giorno fa, secondo me è perchè mediamente prendono mezza farmacia tre volte al giorno
> perchè sennò non si spiega che chi sta bene e non assume farmaci si trovi mezzo morto a letto per un paio di giorni (la mia collega)
> e il vecchino malandato si faccia dosi su dosi senza il minimo problema


Perché il sistema immunitario dopo una certa età non risponde più.
È anche probabile che gli anziani che  non hanno effetti praticamente siano esposti senza saperlo, ovvero non abbiano prodotto anticorpi.
In pratica è come non avesse fatto il vaccino.
Non per niente la coppia di anziani miei conoscenti è morta di Covid un mese dopo il vaccino,  ovvero quando dovrebbe essere al massimo dell'efficacia, che tra l'altro per Omicron è un po' più bassa.
La risposta non è uguale per tutti. I non responder sono molto più frequenti man mano che avanza l'età.
Sicuramente chi ha avuto delle reazioni post vaccinali ha avuto una risposta.
Poi esiste il sierologico, eventualmente, per appurare.


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non so quanto sia efficace un'autocura senza anamnesi,  di sicuro la Tachipirina è del tutto inutile.
> Le reazioni da vaccino nei primo giorni passano da sole.
> Io ho avuto dopo la seconda a fine ottobre mal di testa per una ventina di giorni,  ho dovuto per forza prendere Nurofen mattina e sera più gastroprotettore.
> Poi ho iniziato un raffreddore con brividi, tosse e dolori muscolari per 7 giorni circa e ho preso Vivin C.
> ...


Questa più che un’autocura è un’auto protezione da infiammazioni e reazioni allergiche


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Questa più che un’autocura è un’auto protezione da infiammazioni e reazioni allergiche


Sì, l'ho letto di questa autoprotezione, viene consigliata su Fb da un medico che mi sembra anche competente in generale.
Personalmente non mi sento di validarla, ma solo perché non ho strumenti per poterlo fare.
Male non fa, questo è sicuro.
Le auto cure con farmaci da banco sono ovviamente sui sintomi e sono standard.


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, l'ho letto di questa autoprotezione, viene consigliata su Fa da un medico che mi sembra anche competente in generale.
> Personalmente non mi sento di validarla, ma solo perché non ho strumenti per poterlo fare.
> Male non fa, questo è sicuro.
> Le auto cure con farmaci da banco sono ovviamente sui sintomi.


Io la valido perché chi l’ha provata non ha riscontrato nessun tipo di reazione avversa
Mentre chi non l’ha provata ha avuto problemi a profusione 
In più la nac fa bene a prescindere


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io la valido perché chi l’ha provata non ha riscontrato nessun tipo di reazione avversa
> Mentre chi non l’ha provata ha avuto problemi a profusione
> In più la nac fa bene a prescindere


Sì, sì, intendo dire che io posso solo avere un'opinione, non avendo alcuno strumento per poterla valutare diversamente.


----------



## ologramma (7 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Idem.
> O te la prescrive il cardiologo oppure evita.
> Soprattutto non puoi definire da solo un dosaggio.


asperinetta  non serve il cardiologo , il mio dottore me la diede perchè credevano che avevo le placche alla gamba , non quello che mi faceva male , ma all'altro quindi me le diede  per far fluidificare il sangue .
Dopo un anno rifeci gli esami e un altro dottore nostro amico ci fece vedere che non avevo niente , quindi ritornai e glielo dissi e lui seguita a prenderla tanto male non fa. Ho accorciato ma si capisce


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> asperinetta  non serve il cardiologo , il mio dottore me la diede perchè credevano che avevo le placche alla gamba , non quello che mi faceva male , ma all'altro quindi me le diede  per far fluidificare il sangue .
> Dopo un anno rifeci gli esami e un altro dottore nostro amico ci fece vedere che non avevo niente , quindi ritornai e glielo dissi e lui seguita a prenderla tanto male non fa. Ho accorciato ma si capisce


La prescrive anche il ginecologo


----------



## ologramma (7 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La prescrive anche il ginecologo


si tramite esame rettale


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> si tramite esame rettale


 no no a me no


----------



## ologramma (7 Gennaio 2022)

io per adesso l'ho scampata quekl ditino ma prima o poi la visitina me la dovranno fare


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io per adesso l'ho scampata quekl ditino ma prima o poi la visitina me la dovranno fare


Harrison io non ho neanche 40 anni


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2022)

Che poi il ministro bianchi continua a dire che lunedì riprendono le scuole in presenza.
ma non sa che le scuole sono iniziate venerdi? I miei figli tutti e 4 se non fossero positivi sarebbero già stati in classe.
ma dove vivono Sti politici?


----------



## Etta (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Che poi il ministro bianchi continua a dire che lunedì riprendono le scuole in presenza.
> ma non sa che le scuole sono iniziate venerdi? I miei figli tutti e 4 se non fossero positivi sarebbero già stati in classe.
> ma dove vivono Sti politici?


Da me aprono Lunedì.


----------



## void (8 Gennaio 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Scusami ma sono un po' lento di comprendonio: vediamo se ho capito.
> 
> Se ho ben capito tu stai dicendo che la versione ufficiale del ministero era che i 2/3 dei ricoverati in terapia intensiva e il 50% dei pazienti nei reparti ordinari sono non vaccinati.
> 
> ...


Le due verità che hai scritto sono (cosi capisco io dalle parole di Speranza) entrambe vere in quanto complementari.
Quello che mi colpisce è che il nostro governo prima si è inventato il gp per "farci stare insieme fra persone che non possono essere contagiate ne contagiare" (parole di Draghi, si trova facilmente il relativo video in rete) poi, quando è stato evidente che si trattava di una menzogna, è passato a sostenere che in terapia intensiva vi erano solo non vaccinati. Ora viene fuori che non è vero neanche quello (33%, cioè 1/3 è un numero cospiquo).
Che ci prendono per il culo, è chiaro.
Il nostro governo non è stato in grado di intraprendere alcun intervento strutturale, sui trasporti, sulle scuole, sulle cure domiciliari, sulle  terapie mediche che possono coadiuvare la vaccinazione. Si è gettato solo su quella perché era la strada più comoda e adesso deve difendere quella strada ad oltranza, anche con la menzogna.
In rete trovi una "esternazione" del Sig. Bassetti (una video intervista) che dice che sarebbe necessario far rientrare al lavoro i medici positivi per non mettere in crisi gli ospedali. Cioè teniamo a casa i medici sospesi (no vax) sani e facciamo rientrare al lavoro quelli vaccinati positivi. Mah.
Sempre in tema di considerazioni generali, se hai tempo, cerca un articolo del Sole 24 Ore di una settimana fa sui profitti delle varie case farmaceutiche a seguito della pandemia; i numeri sono stratosferici come puoi immaginare, ma quello che colpisce è quanto ha incassato lo stato Tedesco tassando quei profitti, per la parte generata in Germania. Loro il Recovery Found se lo sono già fatto sui vaccini. Sarà un caso che l'europa ha regia Tedesca?
Questo non vuol dire che la pandemia è un complotto, ma che qualche stato Europeo ci ha guadagnato sopra, spingendo per la vaccinazione come sola soluzione del problema.
Curioso anche il fatto che la Com Europea, pur affermando che il vaccino non doveva diventare un obbligo ne motivo di discriminazione, non ha intrapreso alcuna procedura di infrazione nei confronti di quei paesi che (come il nostro) lo hanno imposto con il ricatto.
Direi che sono passati i tempi di Albert Sabin.....
Curioso anche il fatto che per introdurre il super gp si sia affermato che i test antigenici (fatti ogni 2 gg da chi non era vaccinato per entrare al lavoro) non erano poi così sicuri. Beh, il governatore della Liguria, Toti, qualche giorno fa ha emesso una ordinanza che permette il rientro dalla quarantena con il solo test antigenico perché le ASL liguri non sono più in grado di fare fronte al gran numero di PCR.
Curioso poi il fatto che, atteso che è ormai certo che il vaccino non protegge dal contagio, si siano escluse dal super gp le uniche persone di cui vi era ragionevole certezza di negatività, cioè quelle che avevano fatto il test nelle ultime 48 ore.
Sia poi chiara una cosa, personalmente penso che la vaccinazione abbia permesso in molti casi di attenuare le conseguenze della malattia, non ho niente contro di essa ne contro chi si vaccina, se ciò lo fa stare tranquillo; ma non ritengo giusto che venga imposta con il ricatto e la menzogna, per giustificare l'evidente fallimento del green pass basato sul fallace assunto Draghiano (supportato da molti virologi all'epoca) che i vaccinati non possono contagiare.
Ovviamente, questo è il mio punto di vista, la verità ai posteri.


----------



## Foglia (8 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Perché il sistema immunitario dopo una certa età non risponde più.
> È anche probabile che gli anziani che  non hanno effetti praticamente siano esposti senza saperlo, ovvero non abbiano prodotto anticorpi.
> In pratica è come non avesse fatto il vaccino.
> Non per niente la coppia di anziani miei conoscenti è morta di Covid un mese dopo il vaccino,  ovvero quando dovrebbe essere al massimo dell'efficacia, che tra l'altro per Omicron è un po' più bassa.
> ...


Più che altro, i giovani hanno più difese immunitarie (ed ecco spiegato perché ai giovani viene generalmente la febbre, mentre agli anziani molto meno). Sugli altri effetti collaterali non so che dirti: il mio "caso" (cuore su di giri) è assai meno sperimentabile e riscontrabile in un soggetto anziano, nel senso che è più improbabile che crei le occasioni di sforzo per sperimentarlo. Comunque un fisico giovane e in salute, reagisce più velocemente e in maniera più potente sia nel bene che purtroppo anche nel male. la maggior parte degli anziani che conosco e che ha fatto il vaccino non ha avuto nessun effetto collaterale, come bersi un bicchiere d'acqua. Quelli giovani (o anche i diversamente ciofini come me ) invece frequentemente ne hanno avuti.


----------



## Foglia (8 Gennaio 2022)

Quando scatta l’obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50? E quale green pass serve per autobus e negozi? Le risposte
					

Dalle mascherine al certificato verde per trasporti e commercio: tutti i chiarimenti sul decreto pubblicato ieri in Gazzetta Ufficiale




					www.corriere.it
				




Dai 50 in su, in questo periodo (e aspettando ovviamente qualche "aggiustamento" ) è scattato l'obbligo, con tanto di sanzioni per chi non lo rispetta (a parte il fatto che oramai han praticamente costretto tutti). Embè, in qualche maniera si devono pur anche rimpolpare le casse dello Stato, una bella sanzione di 100 euro moltiplicata per quelli che proprio del vaccino non ne vorranno sapere diventa un bel gruzzolo, a tacere multe varie.
Sarebbe ora interessante se diffondessero UFFICIALMENTE anche l'elenco di tutti gli effetti collaterali riscontrati, così almeno sarà più facile domandare risarcimenti per chi, da ora in poi, si dovesse vaccinare, prima, seconda, o terza dose che sia. Speriamo, anche se dubito che lo faranno mai. Consiglio da legale (probabilmente se verrò costretta anche alla terza dose lo seguirò comunque, anche se non rientro tra gli over 50): fatevi un bel check-up PRIMA, soprattutto sul sistema cardiocircolatorio. In modo da avere documentazione pronta "prima/dopo" in malaugurate ipotesi che certo nessuno vuole, ma che se poi capitano almeno è giusto che qualcuno ne risponda, non solo in punto cure, ma anche in punto risarcimento del danno. Visto che a quanto pare almeno gli over 50 hanno un obbligo e non più una scelta, bene che il nesso causale venga in qualche modo dimostrato. Così, eh, servirà a niente e non restituirà eventualmente la salute di prima, ma almeno sarebbe già qualcosa. restando ovviamente in attesa di dati ufficiali  e completi (si spera, almeno per questo periodo, che di qui a 5 o 10 anni non lo possiamo ancora sapere) sulle possibili controindicazioni al vaccino.


----------



## ologramma (8 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Harrison io non ho neanche 40 anni


Dai tempo al tempo che prima o poi la farai come tutti gli uomin ,meglio che ti prepari


----------



## Skorpio (8 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> guarda non voglio dare consigli medici, questi però sono i consigli di un rappresentante farmaceutico che ha in gestione 4 rsa della mia zona
> infatti sono le uniche rsa che non hanno avuto nessun tipo di reazione avversa né nessun tipo di positività
> loro hanno dato antiinfiammatori (mediamente ibuprofene) 4/5 giorni prima e dopo il vaccino
> dopo ha dato anche il fluimucil perchè contiene nac che depura l'intestino dai metalli pesanti
> ...


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Che poi il ministro bianchi continua a dire che lunedì riprendono le scuole in presenza.
> ma non sa che le scuole sono iniziate venerdi? I miei figli tutti e 4 se non fossero positivi sarebbero già stati in classe.
> ma dove vivono Sti politici?


da me le scuole ricominciano lunedì



ologramma ha detto:


> Dai tempo al tempo che prima o poi la farai come tutti gli uomin ,meglio che ti prepari


Posso anche morire prima



Skorpio ha detto:


>


Non li guardo i video abbi pazienza


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> da me le scuole ricominciano lunedì


Le scuole statali del mio paese e del paese a fianco, sono tutte funzionanti da ieri. Ora i 4 sono in DAD nelle loro camere. Ma anche ieri.


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Le scuole statali del mio paese e del paese a fianco, sono tutte funzionanti da ieri. Ora i 4 sono in DAD nelle loro camere. Ma anche ieri.


No qui i ragazzini se la sciallano
Il sabato stanno a casa 
Per questo rientrano lunedì 
E spero in presenza 
La prole non si sopporta più


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2022)

Ho letto che lo sceriffo tiene chiuse medie ed elementari.


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ho letto che lo sceriffo tiene chiuse medie ed elementari.


La mia prole va alla materna


----------



## Etta (8 Gennaio 2022)

Elementari anche private o solo statali?


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Elementari anche private o solo statali?


Ma tu non lavori nella scuola?


----------



## Etta (8 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma tu non lavori nella scuola?


Appunto per quello chiedevo. La mia è privata però.


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Appunto per quello chiedevo. La mia è privata però.


Presumo che il DS vi avverta se ci sono cambiamenti
Cosa insegni?


----------



## Etta (8 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Presumo che il DS vi avverta se ci sono cambiamenti
> Cosa insegni?


Nessuna materia. Sono educatrice di sostegno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Nessuna materia. Sono educatrice di sostegno.


Dovresti fare un concorso pubblico, hanno preso un botto di gente.


----------



## Etta (8 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dovresti fare un concorso pubblico, hanno preso un botto di gente.


Non ho il titolo per insegnare.


----------



## Foglia (8 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque, a furia di metterli nella categoria dei "no vax", finalmente un pò di sanzioni per chi non si vaccina, direi che mancavano proprio.

"3 livelli di sanzione": così il governo inchioda i no vax (msn.com)

" _fonti di Palazzo Chigi hanno voluto precisare che quella non è l'unica prevista per i trasgressori_"

e ancora:

" _ I 100 euro sono per il solo fatto di non sottoporsi alle somministrazioni pur essendo obbligati (perché ultra 50enni)", spiegano da Palazzo Chigi_". 

Daje. Speriamo che siano altrettanto pronti a rispondere se chiamati in causa. E altrettanto "seri" da pubblicare l'elenco degli effetti indesiderati e delle reazioni avverse, più o meno invalidanti, a loro note da un anno a questa parte.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Appunto per quello chiedevo. La mia è privata però.


Quando parlo dello sceriffo non mi riferisco alla Lombardia. Qui si obbedisce al governo.


----------



## Etta (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quando parlo dello sceriffo non mi riferisco alla Lombardia. Qui si obbedisce al governo.


E che governo direi.


----------



## Etta (8 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque, a furia di metterli nella categoria dei "no vax", finalmente un pò di sanzioni per chi non si vaccina, direi che mancavano proprio.
> 
> "3 livelli di sanzione": così il governo inchioda i no vax (msn.com)
> 
> ...


Che sarà mai 100€ per chi non vuole vaccinarsi?


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che sarà mai 100€ per chi non vuole vaccinarsi?


Avrei preferito un accompagnamento coatto da parte di militari ai centro vaccinali con rastrellamenti per quartiere. Almeno sarebbero stati coerenti. ma non da ora, già da mo.


----------



## Etta (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Avrei preferito un accompagnamento coatto da parte di militari ai centro vaccinali con rastrellamenti per quartiere. Almeno sarebbero stati coerenti. ma non da ora, già da mo.


A me fanno ridere quelli che mi dicono: “Massì sto senza mascherina tanto ho la 3 dose”.
E quindi? Caxxomene? Contagi comunque eh.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Le scuole statali del mio paese e del paese a fianco, sono tutte funzionanti da ieri. Ora i 4 sono in DAD nelle loro camere. Ma anche ieri.


I miei da lunedì sono teoricamente in dad...
Il loro liceo sta valutando...ma non si capisce un cazz


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Avrei preferito un accompagnamento coatto da parte di militari ai centro vaccinali con rastrellamenti per quartiere. Almeno sarebbero stati coerenti. ma non da ora, già da mo.


Come nelle peggiori dittature del 900


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Che poi il ministro bianchi continua a dire che lunedì riprendono le scuole in presenza.
> ma non sa che le scuole sono iniziate venerdi? I miei figli tutti e 4 se non fossero positivi sarebbero già stati in classe.
> ma dove vivono Sti politici?


Hai 4 figli ?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque, a furia di metterli nella categoria dei "no vax", finalmente un pò di sanzioni per chi non si vaccina, direi che mancavano proprio.
> 
> "3 livelli di sanzione": così il governo inchioda i no vax (msn.com)
> 
> ...


Scordatelo


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che sarà mai 100€ per chi non vuole vaccinarsi?


Infatti è una minchiata . E soprattutto chi lo paga


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Hai 4 figli ?


Yes, perché?


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Come nelle peggiori dittature del 900


Peggiori o migliori a seconda dei punti di vista.


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Yes, perché?


Complimenti
Io ne ho una per grazia ricevuta


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> il mio medico prescrive tutto quello che gli chiedo, medicinali e visite. E io la tachipirina 1000 la prendo anche se non ho febbre


idem  la prendo per tante cose


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A me fanno ridere quelli che mi dicono: “Massì sto senza mascherina tanto ho la 3 dose”.
> E quindi? Caxxomene? Contagi comunque eh.


Io la mascherina la uso come il preservativo.
La prima la tolgo per respirare mangiare e bere, il secondo lo tolgo solo per pisciare e per ciulare.
Per il resto del tempo li tengo sempre.
Ma in quelle occasioni li, proprio non ci riesco.
Anche il medico mi ha detto di tenerli sempre ed io lo ascolto, ma ci sono attività come respirare, mangiare, bere, scopare e fare pp in cui mi e‘ impossibile tenerli.


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io la mascherina la uso come il preservativo.
> La prima la tolgo per respirare mangiare e bere, il secondo lo tolgo solo per pisciare e per ciulare.
> Per il resto del tempo li tengo sempre.
> Ma in quelle occasioni li, proprio non ci riesco.
> Anche il medico mi ha detto di tenerli sempre ed io lo ascolto, ma ci sono attività come respirare, mangiare, bere, scopare e fare pp in cui mi e‘ impossibile tenerli.


Ma con il cane o gatto che sia dovrei tenerla.?


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Ma con il cane o gatto che sia dovrei tenerla.?


Se ci tieni a loro, si.


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Se ci tieni a loro, si.


Sei serio?


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Sei serio?


Ho il cane è  in simbiosi con me ....


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Ho il cane è  in simbiosi con me ....


Pure io, una protesi oramai.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Sei serio?


Puta caso che gli dai un’alitata dopo aver mangiato un piatto di sarde in saor….


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Pure io, una protesi oramai.


No dai ma è  pericoloso per lui o per me il fatto della positività? Io non lo sono ma lui potenzialmente dato che sono reclusa dai miei maschi potrebbe "infettarmi"???


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Puta caso che gli dai un’alitata dopo aver mangiato un piatto di sarde in saor….


----------



## ologramma (8 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> I miei da lunedì sono teoricamente in dad...
> Il loro liceo sta valutando...ma non si capisce un cazz


non seguono le direttive quindi se lo possono fare per me creano solo casino e confusione .
Vedete i giornali oggi con l'affare delle mascherine FPP2 che Draghi nelle sue conferenze  le pretende dai giornalisti  , nella scuola, che servirebbero, non le passano e neanche le danno , ah proposito ricordate il governo di prima che ebbe le mascherine dalla fiat  he non valevano niente , le hanno buttate tutte , ma ne hanno parlato?


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> non seguono le direttive quindi se lo possono fare per me creano solo casino e confusione .
> Vedete i giornali oggi con l'affare delle mascherine FPP2 che Draghi nelle sue condefernse le pretende dai giornalisti  ea scuola che servirebbero non le passano , ah porposito ricordate il governo di prima che ebbe le mascherine dalla fiat  he non valevano niente , le hanno buttate tutte , ma ne hanno parlato?


Certo, hanno anche parlato della gara d’appalto indetta in regione Lombardia, ove il vincitore era il cognato di Fontana.


----------



## ologramma (8 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Certo, hanno anche parlato della gara d’appalto indetta in regione Lombardia, ove il vincitore era il cognato di Fontana.


 anch ela Pivetti  e altri ma quando inizieranno i processi , tanto andrà come al solito a tarallucci e vino


----------



## ivanl (10 Gennaio 2022)

Visto che il 50% di quelli che erano stati con noi a fine anno sono positivi e visto che avevo avuto quei vaghi disturbi, ieri tampone casalingo per tutta la famiglia: mio, positivo.
Visto che comunque a scuola devono tenere la FFP2 e che sia io che la moglie siamo in smartworking, evito di chiamare il medico. Riproveremo a fine settimana per testare, piu' che altro, mio figlio che ha solo 2 dosi
Dato che sono appena ipocondriaco  , anche se mi sono passati tutti i sintomi, per qualche giorno prenderò l'antiinfiammatorio due volte al giorno, sisamai


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Visto che il 50% di quelli che erano stati con noi a fine anno sono positivi e visto che avevo avuto quei vaghi disturbi, ieri tampone casalingo per tutta la famiglia: mio, positivo.
> Visto che comunque a scuola devono tenere la FFP2 e che sia io che la moglie siamo in smartworking, evito di chiamare il medico. Riproveremo a fine settimana per testare, piu' che altro, mio figlio che ha solo 2 dosi
> Dato che sono appena ipocondriaco  , anche se mi sono passati tutti i sintomi, per qualche giorno prenderò l'antiinfiammatorio due volte al giorno, sisamai


Anche un po’ di xanax 
Ti capisco


----------



## omicron (10 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Visto che il 50% di quelli che erano stati con noi a fine anno sono positivi e visto che avevo avuto quei vaghi disturbi, ieri tampone casalingo per tutta la famiglia: mio, positivo.
> Visto che comunque a scuola devono tenere la FFP2 e che sia io che la moglie siamo in smartworking, evito di chiamare il medico. Riproveremo a fine settimana per testare, piu' che altro, mio figlio che ha solo 2 dosi
> Dato che sono appena ipocondriaco  , anche se mi sono passati tutti i sintomi, per qualche giorno prenderò l'antiinfiammatorio due volte al giorno, sisamai


L’antinfiammatorio male non fa
Prenditi anche il fluimucil 
Non fa male neanche quello


----------



## Carola (10 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Visto che il 50% di quelli che erano stati con noi a fine anno sono positivi e visto che avevo avuto quei vaghi disturbi, ieri tampone casalingo per tutta la famiglia: mio, positivo.
> Visto che comunque a scuola devono tenere la FFP2 e che sia io che la moglie siamo in smartworking, evito di chiamare il medico. Riproveremo a fine settimana per testare, piu' che altro, mio figlio che ha solo 2 dosi
> Dato che sono appena ipocondriaco  , anche se mi sono passati tutti i sintomi, per qualche giorno prenderò l'antiinfiammatorio due volte al giorno, sisamai





Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche un po’ di xanax
> Ti capisco


madonna io sono una cazzo di ipocondriaca

ovviamente non mi passa ho fatto training autografo yoga .. un casso !!!


----------



## Carola (10 Gennaio 2022)

pensate che ho buttato saturimentro perché con covid misuravo a cazzo e qualche volta dava errato poi tornava a posto 

poi con attacchi di ansia non saturi cmw bene ..

Che vita di merda quella da ipocondriaci


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> madonna io sono una cazzo di ipocondriaca
> 
> ovviamente non mi passa ho fatto training autografo yoga .. un casso !!!


Xanax


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> pensate che ho buttato saturimentro perché con covid misuravo a cazzo e qualche volta dava errato poi tornava a posto
> 
> poi con attacchi di ansia non saturi cmw bene ..
> 
> Che vita di merda quella da ipocondriaci


Mai comprato per quello 
Quando ero in ospedale la misuravano 6 volte al gg io tremavo 
In più gel sulle unghie e il saturimetro dava sempre un valore sballato 
In ospedale e per tutta la quarantena 10 gg di xanax tre volte al gg


----------



## ivanl (10 Gennaio 2022)

a me bastano i miei farmaci storici che prendo quando ho qualche malannuccio oppure per finirli perche' stanno scadendo


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> a me bastano i miei farmaci storici che prendo quando ho qualche malannuccio oppure per finirli perche' stanno scadendo


Cioè ti prendi farmaci per non buttarli perché scadono?


----------



## ivanl (10 Gennaio 2022)

certo, anche gli yoghurt e le mozzarelle...non si butta niente, a meno che siano proprio cadaveri. Alcuni medicinali si possono prendere tranquillamente anche scaduti che funzionano lo stesso. Evito solo gli antibiotici, quelli li butto (a malincuore)


----------



## Carola (10 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Xanax


 Avevo smesso ora 10 gocce la sera perché da qnd ho avuto covid non dormo mi sveglio alle 3 di notte come un grillo !!!

adesso lo prenderò anche la mattina ad es adesos ho fame di aria e mio fratello dice che è ansia di piantarla li
Facile dirlo ad un iPocondiraca 

Mio fratello e medico ma io non le lo cago


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Avevo smesso ora 10 gocce la sera perché da qnd ho avuto covid non dormo mi sveglio alle 3 di notte come un grillo !!!
> 
> adesso lo prenderò anche la mattina ad es adesos ho fame di aria e mio fratello dice che è ansia di piantarla li
> Facile dirlo ad un iPocondiraca
> ...


Fai bene a non cagarlo 
È sicuramente ansia 
Che bello tranquillizzare gli altri quando si sta bene. Poi capita a me e smuovo Mari e Monti


----------



## Carola (10 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mai comprato per quello
> Quando ero in ospedale la misuravano 6 volte al gg io tremavo
> In più gel sulle unghie e il saturimetro dava sempre un valore sballato
> In ospedale e per tutta la quarantena 10 gg di xanax tre volte al gg


 hai fatto bene io comprato poi mi veniva ansia ieir sera L ho buttato !!

la mia vicina  mi ha detto lo tengo io e io ma no che poi ti suono x provarla



Nocciola ha detto:


> Fai bene a non cagarlo
> È sicuramente ansia
> Che bello tranquillizzare gli altri quando si sta bene. Poi capita a me e smuovo Mari e Monti


Idem

A volte ne so piu di lui ( fratello ) perché mi informavo come una matta 
Lèggevo a nche i suoi testi 
Mi diceva dai carola vai tu a fare sto esame 
Ora invece opposto manco vokgio sentire parlare di malattie che poi tempo zero mi vengono i sintomi 

essere circondati da medici x me è stato deleterio
X me ipocondrica. Intendo


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Mercoledì scorso mia mamma ( due dosi ) è spuntata positiva, aveva febbre dolori al petto e una gran mal di testa. Qui a casa mia sorella con tre dosi cinque giorni di quarantena, zero sintomi, negativa ed esce. Io due dosi fatte tempo fa ( agosto) uscirò domani se sono negativa ( è da giorno 1 che faccio tamponi ogni 2/3 giorni e sono sempre stata negativa) comunque sono 10 giorni che ho: naso chiuso, tosse lieve da sabato, mal di gola che va e viene e stanchezza. Ma non ho il covid perché 4 tamponi negativi. Sto avendo dubbi ma domani farò il tampone in farmacia e vedremo…
Mio fratello ha due dosi fatte fresche ed è negativo ma sta a casa perché tutti i suoi amici hanno il covid e scuola farà DAD  ( in generale giallo in Sicilia perche alcune teste di cazzo ancora non si vaccinano sti dementi)
Io sono un grande mah. Speriamo bene così torno alla mia vita.
Mamma è stata male solo i primi due giorni, ad oggi sta benissimo ma si è fatta un test rapido ed è super positiva ancora dopo 8 giorni!!!!!


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Primo tampone rapido negativo giorno 1
Secondo tampone rapido negativo giorno 5 
Terzo tampone rapido negativo giorno 8 
Domani avrò un altro tampone 
Naso chiuso, stanchezza, mal di gola un po’ e lieve tosse….
A parte che da oggi ho iniziato lo sciroppo perché stanotte ho tossito troppo, ma  a quanto pare è influenza non è COVID.


----------



## Carola (10 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti quelli che non hanno fatto il Covid l'anno scorso si sono contagiati quest'anno.
> La nostra cerchia bi e tri dose è e sintomatica o positiva in gran parte (tutte persone con cui non abbiamo avuto contatti recenti).
> Fortunatamente stavolta senza alcun tipo di conseguenza seria.
> Un'influenza, febbre con dolori muscolari, nei casi più "gravi".
> ...


Io prima volta che prendo covid 
Più che altro tutto i vaccinati terza dose se lo  stanno facendo 
I miei colleghi no vax no !



danny ha detto:


> Io ho avuto febbre, tosse secca, grattino in gola, voce roca,  brividi, dolori muscolari, assenza olfatto e gusto per un giorno. Doppia dose a fine ottobre. Tre tamponi a distanza tutti negativi.
> Mia madre stessi sintomi,  terza dose un mese fa (quindi al top anticorpi in teoria), malata oncologica, positiva al primo tampone quindi diagnosi di Covid.
> Mia figlia febbre per mezza giornata, tampone negativo,  non vaccinata.
> Tutti negli stessi giorni, ovviamente.


qeusto non lo capisco
Che siano i tamponi a sbagliarsi ?



Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti ho apprezzato il consiglio
> Ipocondriaca come sono poi figurati…
> Vivinc su di me è miracoloso.


cosa fa sto vivinc?
 da impoc  me lo prendo subito !!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> cosa fa sto vivinc?
> da impoc  me lo prendo subito !!


Per il raffreddore è fantastico 
Comunque credo abbia lo stesso principio attivo dell’aspirina


----------



## Carola (10 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per il raffreddore è fantastico
> Comunque credo abbia lo stesso principio attivo dell’aspirina


grAzie
Io qnd ho scoperto essere positiva ho preso vitamina c x magnesio omega tre ho fatto un miskione
Saturimentro che ho poi buttato
Il mio compagno non sa manco scrivere la parola ipocondriaca come lo invidio e di un sereno !!

Ora ho deciso  che proverò lo psicologo x vincere almeno in parte sta cosa
Cmq durante covid non ero agitata ora da negativa ho paura  mi siano rimasti strascichi che ovviamente nessuno vede tranne la sottoscritta
Mentre Ero positiva ero abbastanza serena
Sono strana


----------



## Carola (10 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque io sono talmente ipocondriaca che oggi una mai collega e andata a farsi il botulino e io le ho detto se non  teme effetti indesiderati è pur sempre una roba anomala 

Lei tutta felice io avrei n'ansia

come invidio chi vive così senza paranoie
Di sicuro non mi rifarò mai un fico secco ( oltre che quelle facce tutti simili bleach)


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> grAzie
> Io qnd ho scoperto essere positiva ho preso vitamina c x magnesio omega tre ho fatto un miskione
> Saturimentro che ho poi buttato
> Il mio compagno non sa manco scrivere la parola ipocondriaca come lo invidio e di un sereno !!
> ...


Sei ansiosa 
A me la psicoterapia un po’ è servita


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Che poi il ministro bianchi continua a dire che lunedì riprendono le scuole in presenza.
> ma non sa che le scuole sono iniziate venerdi? I miei figli tutti e 4 se non fossero positivi sarebbero già stati in classe.
> ma dove vivono Sti politici?


E ovviamente con mezzi e treni cancellati.



Foglia ha detto:


> Più che altro, i giovani hanno più difese immunitarie (ed ecco spiegato perché ai giovani viene generalmente la febbre, mentre agli anziani molto meno). Sugli altri effetti collaterali non so che dirti: il mio "caso" (cuore su di giri) è assai meno sperimentabile e riscontrabile in un soggetto anziano, nel senso che è più improbabile che crei le occasioni di sforzo per sperimentarlo. Comunque un fisico giovane e in salute, reagisce più velocemente e in maniera più potente sia nel bene che purtroppo anche nel male. la maggior parte degli anziani che conosco e che ha fatto il vaccino non ha avuto nessun effetto collaterale, come bersi un bicchiere d'acqua. Quelli giovani (o anche i diversamente ciofini come me ) invece frequentemente ne hanno avuti.


Gli anziani hanno una modesta reattività del sistema immunitario. Più lenta e meno efficace, con un'alterata risposta dei linfociti T. È la ragione per cui sono più sensibili alle conseguenze nefaste del virus e la stessa per cui per loro il vaccino risulta meno efficace.
Diciamo che il vaccino è meno utile per chi ne avrebbe davvero bisogno, ma siamo fatti così, non puoi cambiare lo stato delle cose. 
Se sotto i 40 il vaccino è inutile,  purtroppo non si può dire che lo sia certamente sopra gli 80. Dipende. 
Forse è più utile nella fascia attorno ai 60/70, dove ci sono i risultati migliori. 
Resta il fatto che proprio per questo è indispensabile attivare protocolli rapidi per i pazienti anziani. 
Cosa mai attuata. 
Mia madre, paziente a rischio per carcinoma, tre dosi di vaccino, è stata praticamente abbandonata quando adesso ha preso il Covid. 
Una pena. 
Tutti a parlare di no vax e provax senza accorgersi che non funziona proprio niente quando ci si ammala.
Questo è il problema. 
E la presa per il culo collettiva. 
Non che non lo sapessi, è da più di un anno che lo scrivo ma tutti a parlare solo di vaccini... 
Ci va di culo che omicron da modesti sintomi. Se fosse stata molto più letale ora vedremmo una strage.



Pincopallista ha detto:


> Le scuole statali del mio paese e del paese a fianco, sono tutte funzionanti da ieri. Ora i 4 sono in DAD nelle loro camere. Ma anche ieri.


Se la scuola prevede il sabato in frequenza ha riaperto venerdì.



Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque, a furia di metterli nella categoria dei "no vax", finalmente un pò di sanzioni per chi non si vaccina, direi che mancavano proprio.
> 
> "3 livelli di sanzione": così il governo inchioda i no vax (msn.com)
> 
> ...


Hanno bisogno di soldi.


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Gli anziani hanno una modesta reattività del sistema immunitario. Più lenta e meno efficace, con un'alterata risposta dei linfociti T. È la ragione per cui sono più sensibili alle conseguenze nefaste del virus e la stessa per cui per loro il vaccino risulta meno efficace.
> Diciamo che il vaccino è meno utile per chi ne avrebbe davvero bisogno, ma siamo fatti così, non puoi cambiare lo stato delle cose.
> Se sotto i 40 il vaccino è inutile,  purtroppo non si può dire che lo sia certamente sopra gli 80. Dipende.
> Forse è più utile nella fascia attorno ai 60/70, dove ci sono i risultati migliori.
> ...


dove sto io l'usca si è superata... non ti considera, se sei vaccinato ti da nurofen se non sei vaccinato ti da tachipirina
se sei in ospedale con la polmonite ma non è covid ti abbandonano a te stesso e ti trattano male
so di una famiglia che ha dovuto chiamare i carabinieri per far curare la madre ricoverata in ospedale
uno scandalo, ora come ora se vuoi morire vai in ospedale


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A me fanno ridere quelli che mi dicono: “Massì sto senza mascherina tanto ho la 3 dose”.
> E quindi? Caxxomene? Contagi comunque eh.


Obiettivamente mi frega un cazzo.


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque, a furia di metterli nella categoria dei "no vax", finalmente un pò di sanzioni per chi non si vaccina, direi che mancavano proprio.
> 
> "3 livelli di sanzione": così il governo inchioda i no vax (msn.com)
> 
> ...


ho letto che i vaccinati con doppia dose che non hanno fatto la terza dose, da statistica li considerano non vaccinati
siamo alla follia


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Se ci tieni a loro, si.


Frega un cazzo uguale. 
Tanto il cane mangia dal mio piatto.



omicron ha detto:


> ho letto che i vaccinati con doppia dose che non hanno fatto la terza dose, da statistica li considerano non vaccinati
> siamo alla follia


È come l'oroscopo,  ormai. 
Il vaccino funziona diversamente da persona a persona. Dipende. 
Mediamente nel giro di pochi mesi l'efficacia del vaccino di ridurre i rischi di conseguenze più gravi cala grandemente. 
Però dipende dal soggetto, dalle sue caratteristiche, da vari fattori. 
La terza dose è lo stesso vaccino basato sulla proteina Spike originale nel frattempo mutata n volte. 
Valuta tu se può essere utile per le varianti in circolazione e quelle future. 
Meglio prendersi la Omicron e garantirsi l'immunità naturale con pochi sintomi, oltre a diffondere la variante meno virulente. 
Tanto il Covid resterà a vita. Anche di più.



ivanl ha detto:


> certo, anche gli yoghurt e le mozzarelle...non si butta niente, a meno che siano proprio cadaveri. Alcuni medicinali si possono prendere tranquillamente anche scaduti che funzionano lo stesso. Evito solo gli antibiotici, quelli li butto (a malincuore)


Sì riduce l'efficacia,si dovrebbe aumentare il dosaggio, solo che non sai di quanto e come. 
Il problema è questo. 
Non sai più come dosarli perché funzionino.


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> È come l'oroscopo,  ormai.
> Il vaccino funziona diversamente da persona a persona. Dipende.
> Mediamente nel giro di pochi mesi l'efficacia del vaccino di ridurre i rischi di conseguenze più gravi cala grandemente.
> Però dipende dal soggetto, dalle sue caratteristiche, da vari fattori.
> ...


ah ma io la penso come te, era per dire che i numeri che sparano su vaccinati e non vaccinati sono falsati
ma i numeri non sono tornati mai, sono due anni che sparano numeri a caso


----------



## ivanl (11 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì riduce l'efficacia,si dovrebbe aumentare il dosaggio, solo che non sai di quanto e come.
> Il problema è questo.
> Non sai più come dosarli perché funzionino.


la pilloletta magica, scaduta da quasi due anni, funziona esattamente come da nuova


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì riduce l'efficacia,si dovrebbe aumentare il dosaggio, solo che non sai di quanto e come.
> Il problema è questo.
> Non sai più come dosarli perché funzionino.


stanno sperimentando, fanno a caso, intanto  David Sassoli è morto


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dove sto io l'usca si è superata... non ti considera, se sei vaccinato ti da nurofen se non sei vaccinato ti da tachipirina
> se sei in ospedale con la polmonite ma non è covid ti abbandonano a te stesso e ti trattano male
> so di una famiglia che ha dovuto chiamare i carabinieri per far curare la madre ricoverata in ospedale
> uno scandalo, ora come ora se vuoi morire vai in ospedale


Di questo ci si dovrebbe incazzare, altro che per i novax. 
Lo so, sono situazioni quasi normali. 
Per questo ha suscitato scandalo la gestione del dott.  Galli. Perché è sembrato un privilegiato.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> la pilloletta magica, scaduta da quasi due anni, funziona esattamente come da nuova


Può capitare. Certo. Anche noi usiamo farmaci scaduti.
Col beneplacito della moglie farmacologa. Abbiamo un dispensario in casa.


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Di questo ci si dovrebbe incazzare, altro che per i novax.
> Lo so, sono situazioni quasi normali.
> Per questo ha suscitato scandalo la gestione del dott.  Galli. Perché è sembrato un privilegiato.


i non vaccinati che sono il 10% cosa potranno mai fare? ma loro mettono nel calderone chi non ha fatto la terza dose
e magicamente a seconda dell'occasione i numeri salgono e scendono
avessero curato i malati da subito non sarebbe successo niente
ma adesso non è più di moda curare, adesso per qualsiasi cosa devi fare il tampone
qualsiasi eh, anche il mal di schiena, sono indegni


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> i non vaccinati che sono il 10% cosa potranno mai fare? ma loro mettono nel calderone chi non ha fatto la terza dose
> e magicamente a seconda dell'occasione i numeri salgono e scendono
> avessero curato i malati da subito non sarebbe successo niente
> ma adesso non è più di moda curare, adesso per qualsiasi cosa devi fare il tampone
> qualsiasi eh, anche il mal di schiena, sono indegni


La vaccinazione è un tipo di assistenza medica a basso costo. Non è gratuita, ma costa meno di una revisione strutturale della sanità italiana indispensabile per fronteggiare eventi pandemici. 
È stata fatta una scelta di questo tipo.
Ovviamente per contenere e controllare eventuali stati di crisi si sono introdotti strumenti variabili di gestione, appunto il cosiddetto Green Pass. 
Sì è scelto di limitare gli investimenti.


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La vaccinazione è un tipo di assistenza medica a basso costo. Non è gratuita, ma costa meno di una revisione strutturale della sanità italiana indispensabile per fronteggiare eventi pandemici.
> È stata fatta una scelta di questo tipo.
> Ovviamente per contenere e controllare eventuali stati di crisi si sono introdotti strumenti variabili di gestione, appunto il cosiddetto Green Pass.
> Sì è scelto di limitare gli investimenti.


veramente li hanno ridotti gli investimenti, hanno tagliato altri miliardi alla sanità
ma tanto ti vaccinano, poi se stai male cazzi tuoi, non ti curano in nessun caso
a parte qualche medico che ha voglia di fare il suo lavoro, gli altri sono delle teste di cazzo rubastipendio
proprio stamattina mi hanno detto delle cose del mio medico, che mi hanno fatto aumentare la voglia di cambiarlo


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Xanax


una manna dal cielo , usato in momenti peggiori, e lo tengo  sempre a portata di mano in fondo al cassetto


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> una manna dal cielo , usato in momenti peggiori, e lo tengo  sempre a portata di mano in fondo al cassetto


Io sempre in borsa


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> una manna dal cielo , usato in momenti peggiori, e lo tengo  sempre a portata di mano in fondo al cassetto





Nocciola ha detto:


> Io sempre in borsa


ma veramente?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma veramente?


Da anni


----------



## ivanl (11 Gennaio 2022)

Io a casa, ma scade sempre chiuso e lo ricompro...tipo coperta di Linus


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma veramente?


si all'occorrenza, e grazie al cielo malgrado altri cazzetti che ho di salute che creano ansia(o cazzoni ancora non so) non lo sto adoperando lavorando su me stessa giorno per giorno per non prenderlo (anche se non è grave prenderlo eh)


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io a casa, ma scade sempre chiuso e lo ricompro...tipo coperta di Linus


fai bene, si adopera davvero quando necessario no a sproposito perchè si è litigato con la vicina di casa


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> si all'occorrenza, e grazie al cielo malgrado altri cazzetti che ho di salute che creano ansia(o cazzoni ancora non so) non lo sto adoperando lavorando su me stessa giorno per giorno per non prenderlo (anche se non è grave prenderlo eh)


no no, non dico che sia grave prenderlo, però come dice ivanl sembra più che lo teniate come "se serve ce l'ho"


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no, non dico che sia grave prenderlo, però come dice ivanl sembra più che lo teniate come "se serve ce l'ho"


esatto, condivido il pensiero


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Se la scuola prevede il sabato in frequenza ha riaperto venerdì.


magari Il ministro non lo sa ancora perché non glielo hanno detto.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io a casa, ma scade sempre chiuso e lo ricompro...tipo coperta di Linus


Anche a me capita di buttarlo perché è scaduto


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Io prima volta che prendo covid
> Più che altro tutto i vaccinati terza dose se lo  stanno facendo
> I miei colleghi no vax no !


Stessa situazione anche da me per chi conosco.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Io sempre in borsa


Anche mia moglie anni fa. 
Con la terapia giusta non ne ha più avuto bisogno.



omicron ha detto:


> stanno sperimentando, fanno a caso, intanto  David Sassoli è morto


Sulla sua morte i quotidiani hanno pubblicato un sacco di cose.
La verità è che la famiglia ha deciso di mantenere il riserbo sulla morte e il CRO dove è deceduto ha deciso di aderire al riserbo, nel pieno rispetto della privacy, dando solo questa informazione:
Grave complicanza dovuta a una disfunzione del sistema immunitario.
Informazione disponibile sul sito del CRO di Aviano.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sulla sua morte i quotidiani hanno pubblicato un sacco di cose.
> La verità è che la famiglia ha deciso di mantenere il riserbo sulla morte e il CRO dove è deceduto ha deciso di aderire al riserbo, nel pieno rispetto della privacy, dando solo questa informazione:
> Grave complicanza dovuta a una disfunzione del sistema immunitario.
> Informazione disponibile sul sito del CRO di Aviano.


sì ma pare che ad aviano facciano studi sugli effetti avversi, certo è che era malato oncologico, quindi considerato fragile, quindi vaccinato a ripetizione e anche le chemio non è che facciano bene al sistema immunitario, anzi, a me son morti due zii a distanza di 10 mesi "grazie" alla chemio che li ha devastati


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì ma pare che ad aviano facciano studi sugli effetti avversi, certo è che era malato oncologico, quindi considerato fragile, quindi vaccinato a ripetizione e anche le chemio non è che facciano bene al sistema immunitario, anzi, a me son morti due zii a distanza di 10 mesi "grazie" alla chemio che li ha devastati


Non pare, il CRO partecipa a quegli studi in coordinamento con l'università degli Studi di  Verona.
In tal senso il CRO si è assunto il compito di monitorare gli effetti avversi in pazienti oncologici  e immuni compromessi.  
Non è l'unico organismo, è un programma che coinvolge 16 paesi europei. Trattandosi di un vaccino nuovo, come scrive direttamente il CRO, è indispensabile monitorare nel tempo la comparsa di vari effetti avversi noti e non noti per le varie tipologie di pazienti. 
Sul resto non mi pronuncio,  non ho strumenti valutativi adeguati.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non pare, il CRO partecipa a quegli studi in coordinamento con l'università degli Studi di  Verona.
> In tal senso il CRO si è assunto il compito di monitorare gli effetti avversi in pazienti oncologici  e immuni compromessi.
> Non è l'unico organismo, è un programma che coinvolge 16 paesi europei. Trattandosi di un vaccino nuovo, come scrive direttamente il CRO, è indispensabile monitorare nel tempo la comparsa di vari effetti avversi noti e non noti per le varie tipologie di pazienti.
> Sul resto non mi pronuncio,  non ho strumenti valutativi adeguati.


poi però mai nessuna correlazione


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> poi però mai nessuna correlazione


Scusa, che titolo di studio hai?


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> poi però mai nessuna correlazione


No, correlazioni ci sono.
Mi sembra che in Italia 14 morti siano state attribuite la vaccino.
Poi si può contestare il dato, però ufficialmente i numeri sono questi.
In questa storia ci sono molti interessi, sia politici che economici e comprendo che vi sia ampia sfiducia,  ormai, direttamente proporzionale a quella che si nutre per tutto il resto.
Sembra un po' in effetti la storia del dottor Knock.


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Terza dose fatta ieri.
Sto abbastanza sotto un treno.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Terza dose fatta ieri.
> Sto abbastanza sotto un treno.


Tante vitamine 
Antinfiammatori 
Fluimucil


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Tante vitamine
> Antinfiammatori
> Fluimucil


Soprattutto ho mal di testa e debolezza.
Presa Tachipirina ma non mi ha fatto niente...


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Soprattutto ho mal di testa e debolezza.
> Presa Tachipirina ma non mi ha fatto niente...


No no niente tachipirina
Quella serve solo se hai la febbre sopra 38,5


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No no niente tachipirina
> Quella serve solo se hai la febbre sopra 38,5


Quindi? Oki?


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Quindi? Oki?


Si è meglio


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si è meglio


Lo prenderò dopo cena.
Grazie.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Lo prenderò dopo cena.
> Grazie.


Figurati


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No no niente tachipirina
> Quella serve solo se hai la febbre sopra 38,5


Mi hanno detto
La 1000 è x i dolori
La 500 x febbre
Se il vaccino da spossatezza ci vuole la 1000


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi hanno detto
> La 1000 è x i dolori
> La 500 x febbre
> Se il vaccino da spossatezza ci vuole la 1000


Ah si? Pensa io ho sempre saputo il contrario  
Non male… comunque la Tachipirina è un analgesico e antipiretico 
Non so quanto possa fare per la spossatezza
A me vengono più in mente le vitamine 
Un gastrointerologo mi disse che i farmaci rubano vitamine 
Per questo chi usa farmaci dovrebbe sempre integrare


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah si? Pensa io ho sempre saputo il contrario
> Non male… comunque la Tachipirina è un analgesico e antipiretico
> Non so quanto possa fare per la spossatezza
> A me vengono più in mente le vitamine
> ...


Mi sembra che si parlasse di spossatezza da vaccino. 
Comunque anche a me aveva messo ko, ho preso la tachipirina 1000 durante la notte ed è andata meglio


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che si parlasse di spossatezza da vaccino.
> Comunque anche a me aveva messo ko, ho preso la tachipirina 1000 durante la notte ed è andata meglio


Il vaccino è un farmaco


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il vaccino è un farmaco


Quindi?


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quindi?


Per questo parlavo di vitamine 
Inoltre almeno dove sto io ha dato tante infiammazioni come effetti collaterali 
Per questo parlavo di antinfiammatori


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Per questo parlavo di vitamine
> Inoltre almeno dove sto io ha dato tante infiammazioni come effetti collaterali
> Per questo parlavo di antinfiammatori


La reazione dei primi giorni è come se si avessero sintomi influenzali, la tachipirina è sufficiente. Sì e doloranti, freddo, spossatezza. In un paio di giorni passa. La tachipirina è un blando antinfiammatori che va bene per questa condizione. Usare antinfiammatori più potenti non è il caso visto che di tratta di una lieve reazione al vaccino. 

Se invece hai il Covid è meglio usare antinfiammatori e non tachipirina


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che si parlasse di spossatezza da vaccino.
> Comunque anche a me aveva messo ko, ho preso la tachipirina 1000 durante la notte ed è andata meglio


Oltre la spossatezza ho anche mal di testa, e quello con la Tachipirina non è passato. È passata la spossatezza, però. Almeno quella.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Oltre la spossatezza ho anche mal di testa, e quello con la Tachipirina non è passato. È passata la spossatezza, però. Almeno quella.


Domani andrà meglio. 
Io ho avuto per 2 giorni un freddo pazzesco. 
Mio figlio mal di testa.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Terza dose fatta ieri.
> Sto abbastanza sotto un treno.


Io l’ho domenica.
se non mi vedete più ….sapete perché….


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Domani andrà meglio.
> Io ho avuto per 2 giorni un freddo pazzesco.
> Mio figlio mal di testa.


Sto leggermente meglio... non so se è il caso lo stesso di prendere qualcosa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sto leggermente meglio... non so se è il caso lo stesso di prendere qualcosa.


Dipende ,se la tachipirina l'hai presa da molto tempo direi di sì, tanto x passare una notte tranquilla


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dipende ,se la tachipirina l'hai presa da molto tempo direi di sì, tanto x passare una notte tranquilla


L'ho presa alle 15.30. Direi che è passato un po'.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2022)

Solo a me ha lasciato un po’ di naso intasato quasi raffreddore ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Solo a me ha lasciato un po’ di naso intasato quasi raffreddore ?


Si, almeno nella mia famiglia i sintomi influenzali, il solito male al braccio. Ad alcuni i linfonodi ascella ingrossati


----------



## ivanl (13 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Solo a me ha lasciato un po’ di naso intasato quasi raffreddore ?


a me è il sintomo della positività che sta durando di più; per il resto, sto una bellezza. Domani mi rifaccio il tampone casalingo e vedo se mi sono negativizzato. La terza dose  mi ha dato effetti zero


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> a me è il sintomo della positività che sta durando di più; per il resto, sto una bellezza. Domani mi rifaccio il tampone casalingo e vedo se mi sono negativizzato. La terza dose  mi ha dato effetti zero


Ma io non sono positiva o meglio non credo proprio. Il naso tappato è iniziato il giorno dopo la terza dose ma ho sentito altri casi così


----------



## oriente70 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Io con il covid salto per ora la terza dose . 
Ma non può andare avanti così  una dose ogni 4 mesi per 50.k.k di persone solo in Italia ... Bel business , pensare che fino a qualche anno fa la pfaiser era con i conti messi male ....


----------



## ivanl (13 Gennaio 2022)

io fatta la terza il 29, il 31 a cena abbiamo avuto amici che "abbiamo il raffreddore, ma ci siamo fatti il tampone ed è negativo" ed il 3 ho iniziato ad avere il raffreddore. Uno di quegli amici l'altro giorno ha scoperto di essere positivo, per cui ho fatto pure io il il tampone a casa e voilà


----------



## Gattaro42 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Terza dose fatta ieri, per adesso nessuna conseguenza


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> io fatta la terza il 29, il 31 a cena abbiamo avuto amici che "abbiamo il raffreddore, ma ci siamo fatti il tampone ed è negativo" ed il 3 ho iniziato ad avere il raffreddore. Uno di quegli amici l'altro giorno ha scoperto di essere positivo, per cui ho fatto pure io il il tampone a casa e voilà


Io per due gg dopo naso toppato non il classico raffreddore. Poi stop


----------



## Lostris (13 Gennaio 2022)

Io andrò a farla sabato.
Sperèm


----------



## Foglia (13 Gennaio 2022)

Non sono reduce da terze dosi, comunque oggi freddo  (più del solito) e testa che scoppia. Mal di ossa e spossatezza.  Un tempo avrei liquidato la cosa senza troppi pensieri, del tipo semplice "giornata storta ", oggi sto sul chi va là


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non sono reduce da terze dosi, comunque oggi freddo  (più del solito) e testa che scoppia. Mal di ossa e spossatezza.  Un tempo avrei liquidato la cosa senza troppi pensieri, del tipo semplice "giornata storta ", oggi sto sul chi va là


Se non vuoi fare la terza dose spera nel tampone positivo
Io ne farei uno in casa se è positivo corri a farlo in farmacia. Così Green pass per altri 6 mesi e niente terza dose


----------



## Foglia (13 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se non vuoi fare la terza dose spera nel tampone positivo
> Io ne farei uno in casa se è positivo corri a farlo in farmacia. Così Green pass per altri 6 mesi e niente terza dose


Mah, l'unica cosa che mi dispiacerebbe sarebbe la quarantena per mio figlio. Ora vedo, oggi mi sono proprio svegliata a pezzi.  Testa che scoppia è.... Hai presente i brividi tipici dell'influenza? Li sto avendo in questo momento.


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

fatta anche io a metà dicembre, zero conseguenze nemmeno dolore al braccio che alle prime due avevo sentito, poi cosa ho dentro siamo nelle mani di "dio" ormai me l'hanno iniettato , comunque resta il fatto del distanziamento , mascherina, gel e cazzi vari ovviamente.


----------



## ivanl (13 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah, l'unica cosa che mi dispiacerebbe sarebbe la quarantena per mio figlio. Ora vedo, oggi mi sono proprio svegliata a pezzi.  Testa che scoppia è.... Hai presente i brividi tipici dell'influenza? Li sto avendo in questo momento.


vai a fare tampone, anche casalingo..al 99% te lo sei preso...Appena arrivata comunicazione di DAD per la classe a seguito del secondo positivo, che palle!


----------



## Foglia (13 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> vai a fare tampone, anche casalingo..al 99% te lo sei preso...Appena arrivata comunicazione di DAD per la classe a seguito del secondo positivo, che palle!


Spero di trovare quelli casalinghi in farmacia.  Che palle, peraltro oggi non potrei nemmeno far conto sull'ex (per dirgli di tenere lui il figlio, se del caso) 
Vedo come prosegue, ora proprio voglia di uscire di casa pari a zero


----------



## ivanl (13 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Spero di trovare quelli casalinghi in farmacia.  Che palle, peraltro oggi non potrei nemmeno far conto sull'ex (per dirgli di tenere lui il figlio, se del caso)
> Vedo come prosegue, ora proprio voglia di uscire di casa pari a zero


ci sono anche al super e costano la metà


----------



## ivanl (13 Gennaio 2022)

intanto vai di antiinfiammatorio


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah, l'unica cosa che mi dispiacerebbe sarebbe la quarantena per mio figlio. Ora vedo, oggi mi sono proprio svegliata a pezzi.  Testa che scoppia è.... Hai presente i brividi tipici dell'influenza? Li sto avendo in questo momento.


Il problema è che se è covid e devi fare la terza dose finisce che la fai troppo vicina


----------



## Foglia (13 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> ci sono anche al super e costano la metà


Grazie, a dire il vero non li ho mai visti, ma può essere che non li abbia nemmeno cercati. Comunque zero tosse, zero mal di gola, zero raffreddore.  La febbre me la misuro ora. Mal di testa invece forte, è spossatezza idem.


----------



## Foglia (13 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il problema è che se è covid e devi fare la terza dose finisce che la fai troppo vicina


Vero anche questo. 
Non appena mi sento vado a comprare i test casalinghi. Il casino poi sarebbe per mio figlio....


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2022)

Il mio nucleo famigliare, all’unanimità ha deciso questo:

per il futuro, faremo tamponi solo se obbligati da enti (tipo le scuole).
se avremo sintomi non diremo più nulla a nessuno, continueremo a fare la nostra vita di sempre e va a da via al cu.
ci cureremo come ci siamo curati ora, il Covid è passato da casa mia due volte da quando è iniziata la pandemia ed entrambe le volte come è arrivato se ne è andato.
i casini burocratici invece no, come sono arrivati non se ne sono ancora andati.
nello specifico i miei figli hanno in mano una carta che certifica che sono guariti, scaricata dal portale dell’Ats.
tuttavia il loro GP è disattivato, quindi sull’autobus non salgono, a scuola una delle 4 presidi ha rotto le palle perche vuole vedere il GP.
solo che se non possono prendere l’autobus chi li porta a scuola considerato che vanno in 4 istituti diversi? È tutto un gran casino burocratico e informatico.
per la cronaca: per tutto il periodo di positività di mia moglie e di due figli il loro GP è rimasto attivo. A tampone negativo è stato disattivato.

Quindi abbiamo deciso di non dire più un cazzo a nessuno, ce lo facciamo per conto nostro e se dovremo contagiare contageremo.


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Il mio nucleo famigliare, all’unanimità ha deciso questo:
> 
> per il futuro, faremo tamponi solo se obbligati da enti (tipo le scuole).
> se avremo sintomi non diremo più nulla a nessuno, continueremo a fare la nostra vita di sempre e va a da via al cu.
> ...


hai assolutamente ragione, mio cognato si è trovato chiuso in casa dopo un corso interno alla ditta (tutti vaccinati e in più fanno anche la sicurezza e le sanificazioni che fa ancora più ridere), ancora è bloccato, lui, mia sorella e il figlio, (il figlio da notare sempre negativo), tutti assolutamente asintomatici
la prossima volta colcazzo che va a fare il tampone


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> hai assolutamente ragione, mio cognato si è trovato chiuso in casa dopo un corso interno alla ditta (tutti vaccinati e in più fanno anche la sicurezza e le sanificazioni che fa ancora più ridere), ancora è bloccato, lui, mia sorella e il figlio, (il figlio da notare sempre negativo), tutti assolutamente asintomatici
> la prossima volta colcazzo che va a fare il tampone


E attenzione, vogliamo parlare dei tamponi? code ovunque, prezzi che ogni farmacia fa quel che vuole, ti fanno pure la tesserina che ogni dieci “te ne regalano uno”, poi se Ci vai per un controllo ti prendono, se ci vai perché sei a fine quarantena dopo un’ora di coda ti puoi anche sentir dire “non facciamo tamponi a conclamati positivi” e quindi dove cazzo vai, per fare il molecolare all’asl tra le due e le tre settimane di attesa, lo stesso tampone privatamente lo puoi fare dopo domani tra 60 e 90 euro, poi mettiamoci pure il governo che non sa che pesci pigliare, cambia la durata della quarantena non per effettive evidenze scientifiche ma solo in base alla lunghezza delle code per fare e processare i tamponi.
ed io cittadino dovrei sentirmi tutelato? Ma che se ne vadano affanculo.


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> E attenzione, vogliamo parlare dei tamponi? code ovunque, prezzi che ogni farmacia fa quel che vuole, ti fanno pure la tesserina che ogni dieci “te ne regalano uno”, poi se Ci vai per un controllo ti prendono, se ci vai perché sei a fine quarantena dopo un’ora di coda ti puoi anche sentir dire “non facciamo tamponi a conclamati positivi” e quindi dove cazzo vai, per fare il molecolare all’asl tra le due e le tre settimane di attesa, lo stesso tampone privatamente lo puoi fare dopo domani tra 60 e 90 euro, poi mettiamoci pure il governo che non sa che pesci pigliare, cambia la durata della quarantena non per effettive evidenze scientifiche ma solo in base alla lunghezza delle code per fare e processare i tamponi.
> ed io cittadino dovrei sentirmi tutelato? Ma che se ne vadano affanculo.


in toscana il rapido vale sia come inizio che fine quarantena
ufficialmente le farmacie non fanno tamponi per chi è sintomatico
ma in realtà lo fanno a tutti
almeno quello
solo che qui siamo al terzo mondo per la sanità
si era rotto un macchinario e tutta l'area vasta sud est toscana è stata bloccata per giorni
ora come ora meglio far finta di niente
qui siamo a quasi 400 persone in isolamento che non hanno niente o quasi


e vogliamo parlare dei vaccinati con doppia dose considerati non vaccinati?


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2022)

E poi i medici di base, ne abbiamo tre.
Tutti e tre hanno dato procedure diverse, mio fratello medico (non di base) ci ha messo pure la quarta.
E quindi?
Ma non hanno un protocollo da seguire?
il mio mi fa le diagnosi su uozzap, non mi riceve nemmeno in studio ed a casa ovviamente non viene, non lo dico per me ma per persone che conosco che hanno avuto bisogno.
Ed io al primo starnuto, dolore, scoreggia liquida, stanchezza devo mettere in modo la macchina della positività’ al Covid? Ma mang pu cazz, in casa si sono curati con farmaci da banco rendetevi conto, vivin c ed aulin!


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2022)

se Conte, avesse fatto quello che ha fatto Draghi, avremmo avuto la prima condanna a morte con esecuzione immediata sulla pubblica piazza dal periodo del fascismo. 
e ma Conte (di lista votata) non andava bene.


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> E poi i medici di base, ne abbiamo tre.
> Tutti e tre hanno dato procedure diverse, mio fratello medico (non di base) ci ha messo pure la quarta.
> E quindi?
> Ma non hanno un protocollo da seguire?
> ...


l'aulin non è proprio farmaco da banco eh... però quello ce l'ho in casa anche io che non si sa mai e funziona
sui medici di base stendiamo un velo pietoso che se ci penso mi girano... non li trovi manco a pagarli, non ti cacano di striscio
fanno quello che gli pare sempre e cmq... da passare per le armi


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> se Conte, avesse fatto quello che ha fatto Draghi, avremmo avuto la prima condanna a morte con esecuzione immediata sulla pubblica piazza dal periodo del fascismo.
> e ma Conte (di lista votata) non andava bene.


stendiamo un velo pietoso anche qui, ma pensa se ci fosse stato salvini ministro dell'interno quando ci hanno messo tutti ai domiciliari...


----------



## patroclo (13 Gennaio 2022)

non sono d'accordo ma ammetto di non comportarmi in maniera molto diversa
non tenere conto dell'incidenza di una variante superinfettiva ma più leggera è grave


----------



## Foglia (13 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> hai assolutamente ragione, mio cognato si è trovato chiuso in casa dopo un corso interno alla ditta (tutti vaccinati e in più fanno anche la sicurezza e le sanificazioni che fa ancora più ridere), ancora è bloccato, lui, mia sorella e il figlio, (il figlio da notare sempre negativo), tutti assolutamente asintomatici
> la prossima volta colcazzo che va a fare il tampone


Sono in attesa dell'esito.  Già fatto tampone in farmacia  (esauriti quelli autodiagnostici, tanto per cambiare). Il problema (a tacere che di fatto seguirei comunque la quarantena) è, come diceva @Nocciola, che a non dichiarare il covid, fra tre mesi mi rompono il cazzo con la terza dose. Che magari, sommata al covid, non è proprio una botta di salute.....


----------



## ivanl (13 Gennaio 2022)

se hai fatto in farmacia, l'esito te lo dicono dopo 15 minuti


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo ma ammetto di non comportarmi in maniera molto diversa
> non tenere conto dell'incidenza di una variante superinfettiva ma più leggera è grave


qui ci sono quasi 400 persone in isolamento
più del 90% non ha niente o qualche colpo di tosse
gli altri due linee di febbre
quasi tutti vaccinati
a me sembra una grandissima presa per il culo


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> in toscana il rapido vale sia come inizio che fine quarantena
> ufficialmente le farmacie non fanno tamponi per chi è sintomatico
> ma in realtà lo fanno a tutti
> almeno quello
> ...


io non entro nel merito delle robe scientifiche, non ci capisco un cazzo e nemmeno mi compete.
se mi dicono che col vaccino si soffre e si crepa di meno, io ci credo, a me sta bene vaccinarmi.
se mi dicono che i numeri dimostrano che il vaccino è l’arma vincente che permette Alla maggioranza delle persone di soffrire meno, ben venga.

ma da cittadino posso però dire cosa ho osservato in queste settimane, totale disorganizzazione.

ah, altra cosa: 

domanda: una volta guarito quanti giorni devono passare prima di vaccinarsi?

risposte ricevute:

150 gg
155 gg
180 gg
non meno di tre mesi
circa 4 mesi


----------



## Marjanna (13 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> L'ho presa alle 15.30. Direi che è passato un po'.


Come stai oggi?



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che si parlasse di spossatezza da vaccino.
> Comunque anche a me aveva messo ko, ho preso la tachipirina 1000 durante la notte ed è andata meglio


Ma molto peggio delle prime due dosi?
Io la prima ho avuto fastidio al braccio, la seconda che dicevano essere peggio della prima, invece solo fastidio al braccio ma meno della prima.



Pincopallista ha detto:


> Il mio nucleo famigliare, all’unanimità ha deciso questo:
> 
> per il futuro, faremo tamponi solo se obbligati da enti (tipo le scuole).
> se avremo sintomi non diremo più nulla a nessuno, continueremo a fare la nostra vita di sempre e va a da via al cu.
> ...


La solita Italia insomma...


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> se hai fatto in farmacia, l'esito te lo dicono dopo 15 minuti


Non si sta parlando di questo. A chi rispondi?


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono in attesa dell'esito.  Già fatto tampone in farmacia  (esauriti quelli autodiagnostici, tanto per cambiare). Il problema (a tacere che di fatto seguirei comunque la quarantena) è, come diceva @Nocciola, che a non dichiarare il covid, fra tre mesi mi rompono il cazzo con la terza dose. Che magari, sommata al covid, non è proprio una botta di salute.....


quello sì, giusto per il green pass, per il resto stai 10 giorni in galera senza motivo


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Come stai oggi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noi faremo così.
Gli altri si arrangino.


----------



## Foglia (13 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> se hai fatto in farmacia, l'esito te lo dicono dopo 15 minuti


Infatti sto aspettando


----------



## ivanl (13 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non si sta parlando di questo. A chi rispondi?


al post subito prima,


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> al post subito prima,


Ah scusa non avevo capito.


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> io non entro nel merito delle robe scientifiche, non ci capisco un cazzo e nemmeno mi compete.
> se mi dicono che col vaccino si soffre e si crepa di meno, io ci credo, a me sta bene vaccinarmi.
> se mi dicono che i numeri dimostrano che il vaccino è l’arma vincente che permette Alla maggioranza delle persone di soffrire meno, ben venga.
> 
> ...


neanche io ne ho le competenze ma a 2+2 ci arrivo
e qui 2+2 non fa mai 4
alla tv dicon delle cose
ti guardi intorno e non è vero un cazzo
mi girano le palle se permetti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Spero di trovare quelli casalinghi in farmacia.  Che palle, peraltro oggi non potrei nemmeno far conto sull'ex (per dirgli di tenere lui il figlio, se del caso)
> Vedo come prosegue, ora proprio voglia di uscire di casa pari a zero


Chiama la farmacia prima...assicurati che ne abbiamo... perché molte farmacie ne sono sprovviste!


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Chiama la farmacia prima...assicurati che ne abbiamo... perché molte farmacie ne sono sprovviste!


Esatto!!!


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Spero di trovare quelli casalinghi in farmacia.  Che palle, peraltro oggi non potrei nemmeno far conto sull'ex (per dirgli di tenere lui il figlio, se del caso)
> Vedo come prosegue, ora proprio voglia di uscire di casa pari a zero


quelli da fare in casa hanno dei problemi, tutti quelli che l'hanno fatto erano negativi, dopo un'ora in farmacia erano positivi


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Come stai oggi?


Meglio, grazie, sono anche uscita. 
Il fatto è che non prendo influenze da un sacco di anni, raffreddori sì, fino a due anni fa almeno due all'anno. Per questo spossatezza e dolori diffusi mi prendono male.


----------



## Foglia (13 Gennaio 2022)

Io negativa! . E niente, una tachipirina per il mal di testa e tutt'apposto!
Quante paranoie ora per una giornata no!


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> neanche io ne ho le competenze ma a 2+2 ci arrivo
> e qui 2+2 non fa mai 4
> alla tv dicon delle cose
> ti guardi intorno e non è vero un cazzo
> mi girano le palle se permetti


Mi sono stufata dell'informazione filogovernativa, ma da mo'. Tutto quello che è stato detto e suggerito, a livello di protocolli da seguire, viene puntualmente sconfessato dall'esperienza personale. 
Collega del mio fidanzato, positiva conclamata con figlio e marito (figlia sempre negativa) dal 23 dicembre, aspettava l'esito del tampone fatto il 3 gennaio. Arrivato niente di meno che l'altro ieri. Ancora positiva. Lei nel frattempo segregata in casa, il medico di base non dava una risposta che fosse esaustiva. Quando sono andati spontaneamente a farsi il primo tampone molecolare (perché dopo 4 giorni nessuno se li era ancora cacati di striscio) li volevano cacciare dall'ospedale.


----------



## Foglia (13 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Chiama la farmacia prima...assicurati che ne abbiamo... perché molte farmacie ne sono sprovviste!


Infatti non ne avevano.  Hanno da fare i loro a suon di 15 euro


----------



## Foglia (13 Gennaio 2022)

Ma di qui alle prossime 48 ore, tra G.p. rinforzato e tampone vinco qualche cosa?  Del tipo un' "open" sui mezzi, tappeti rossi al cinema... . Poi mi sa che mi sta aumentando un po' la febbre (prima un po' alterata lo era), ma ovviamente se già prima non era niente, ora meno che meno.  Comunque la spossatezza permane....


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Mi sono stufata dell'informazione filogovernativa, ma da mo'. Tutto quello che è stato detto e suggerito, a livello di protocolli da seguire, viene puntualmente sconfessato dall'esperienza personale.
> Collega del mio fidanzato, positiva conclamata con figlio e marito (figlia sempre negativa) dal 23 dicembre, aspettava l'esito del tampone fatto il 3 gennaio. Arrivato niente di meno che l'altro ieri. Ancora positiva. Lei nel frattempo segregata in casa, il medico di base non dava una risposta che fosse esaustiva. Quando sono andati spontaneamente a farsi il primo tampone molecolare (perché dopo 4 giorni nessuno se li era ancora cacati di striscio) li volevano cacciare dall'ospedale.


ah guarda io di tv ne guardo poca proprio perchè mi sale il crimine
a parte che quando martellano tutti a dire la stessa cosa, con dei toni da galera
a me sale il bastian contrario istantaneo
sarà che dopo 12 anni di p.iva la fiducia nel governo non ce l'ho
sarà che dopo lo schifo che hanno fatto i ministri della sanità negli anni non mi fido che pensino alla mia salute
ma veramente mi guardo intorno e di tutti i positivi che sento
chi va in ospedale sono quelli con la terza dose (ai quali danno i monoclonali)
l'unica che conosco che è in ospedale non vaccinata è li grazie alla sua dottoressa che l'ha abbandonata a casa per giorni
senza visitarla perchè non aveva fatto il tampone e lei con la terza dose non andava a visitarla
io odio tutti


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma di qui alle prossime 48 ore, tra G.p. rinforzato e tampone vinco qualche cosa?  Del tipo un' "open" sui mezzi, tappeti rossi al cinema... . Poi mi sa che mi sta aumentando un po' la febbre (prima un po' alterata lo era), ma ovviamente se già prima non era niente, ora meno che meno.  Comunque la spossatezza permane....


ma eri positiva? è il tampone di fine quarantena?


----------



## Foglia (13 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma eri positiva? è il tampone di fine quarantena?


No! Ero in dubbio di avercelo.


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> No! Ero in dubbio di avercelo.


e allora niente, hai "buttato" 15€


----------



## Foglia (13 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e allora niente, hai "buttato" 15€


Esatto.  Come se ne avessi da buttare.... D'altro canto questo è.  Se ti controlli, lo fai a pagamento.  Altrimenti o sei contatto diretto o altrimenti rischi file di giorni.


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Esatto.  Come se ne avessi da buttare.... D'altro canto questo è.  Se ti controlli, lo fai a pagamento.  Altrimenti o sei contatto diretto o altrimenti rischi file di giorni.


siamo da terzo mondo


----------



## Marjanna (13 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Noi faremo così.
> Gli altri si arrangino.


Ma non è neanche "gli altri si arrangino". Nella situazione che descrivi ti spingono a fare così.
E non è la sola. Ce ne sono parecchie dove passando per burocrazia si finisce solo dentro un tunnel dove non si vede mai uscita.
Il problema di gestione dei ragazzi a cui viene vietato di prendere i mezzi, nel momento che tu hai visto che stanno bene dopo più contagi, è abbastanza ovvio che ti porti ad un certo punto a comportarti così.



Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Meglio, grazie, sono anche uscita.
> Il fatto è che non prendo influenze da un sacco di anni, raffreddori sì, fino a due anni fa almeno due all'anno. Per questo spossatezza e dolori diffusi mi prendono male.


Bene! 
Io sono anni che non prendo neppure un raffreddore. Ne prendevo di forti quando dovevo prendere i mezzi pubblici e aspettare all'umido. Che non voleva dire che stessi bene: mal di testa, male alle ossa, fazzoletti a iosa, aerosol, suffumigi... uno schifo. E il medico di base mica ti diceva di stare a casa. Max 3 gg di malattia quando proprio stavo a cartoni e con qualche linea di febbre. Motivo percui ci sto parecchio attenta, da sempre. 
Quest'inverno, mi trovo sempre la goccia al naso, anche se porto la mascherina. Però è pur sempre inverno, non è che a me viene da pensare "ho il covid".


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma non è neanche "gli altri si arrangino". Nella situazione che descrivi ti spingono a fare così.
> E non è la sola. Ce ne sono parecchie dove passando per burocrazia si finisce solo dentro un tunnel dove non si vede mai uscita.
> Il problema di gestione dei ragazzi a cui viene vietato di prendere i mezzi, nel momento che tu hai visto che stanno bene dopo più contagi, è abbastanza ovvio che ti porti ad un certo punto a comportarti così.
> 
> ...


Perfetto.
Ora togli pure la frase gli altri si arrangino. Io non comunico più nulla a nessuno.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> fatta anche io a metà dicembre, zero conseguenze nemmeno dolore al braccio che alle prime due avevo sentito, poi cosa ho dentro siamo nelle mani di "dio" ormai me l'hanno iniettato , comunque resta il fatto del distanziamento , mascherina, gel e cazzi vari ovviamente.


Ci sono divulgatori molto bravi che spiegano cosa c’è nel vaccino, in modo comprensibile anche a chi aveva 4 in biologia.


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bene!
> Io sono anni che non prendo neppure un raffreddore. Ne prendevo di forti quando dovevo prendere i mezzi pubblici e aspettare all'umido. Che non voleva dire che stessi bene: mal di testa, male alle ossa, fazzoletti a iosa, aerosol, suffumigi... uno schifo. E il medico di base mica ti diceva di stare a casa. Max 3 gg di malattia quando proprio stavo a cartoni e con qualche linea di febbre. Motivo percui ci sto parecchio attenta, da sempre.
> Quest'inverno, mi trovo sempre la goccia al naso, anche se porto la mascherina. Però è pur sempre inverno, non è che a me viene da pensare "ho il covid".


Anche il mio raffreddore standard è molto forte. Naso intasatissimo, mal di testa sopra gli occhi, mal di gola che poi evolve in voce roca e bassa, debolezza, sonno che se ne va. L'unico che allevia i sintomi è Actifed. Finora, facendo gli scongiuri, il più recente risale al 2019, dicembre.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Anche il mio raffreddore standard è molto forte. Naso intasatissimo, mal di testa sopra gli occhi, mal di gola che poi evolve in voce roca e bassa, debolezza, sonno che se ne va. L'unico che allevia i sintomi è Actifed. Finora, facendo gli scongiuri, il più recente risale al 2019, dicembre.


Io l'unica cosa che ho scoperto, pre covid intendo, è che appena sento i sintomi iniziali di un raffreddore mi preparo un estratto con arance, limoni, cavolo nero, zenzero (tanto), carote. Una roba che quando lo mandi giù senti una bomba che ti entra in gola, e poi ti senti come Speedy Gonzales.
E' una palla prepararlo, ci perdi almeno un'ora e mezza, tra preparare e poi lavare il tutto.
Ovviamente, ma è stato scritto in lungo e in largo, niente che possa avere valore scientifico nei sintomi gravi del covid.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io l'unica cosa che ho scoperto, pre covid intendo, è che appena sento i sintomi iniziali di un raffreddore mi preparo un estratto con arance, limoni, cavolo nero, zenzero (tanto), carote. Una roba che quando lo mandi giù senti una bomba che ti entra in gola, e poi ti senti come Speedy Gonzales.
> *È una palla prepararlo, ci perdi almeno un'ora e mezza, tra preparare e poi lavare il tutto.*
> Ovviamente, ma è stato scritto in lungo e in largo, niente che possa avere valore scientifico nei sintomi gravi del covid.


Certamente scarica l’ansia


----------



## Gattaro42 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io l'unica cosa che ho scoperto, pre covid intendo, è che appena sento i sintomi iniziali di un raffreddore mi preparo un estratto con arance, limoni, cavolo nero, zenzero (tanto), carote. Una roba che quando lo mandi giù senti una bomba che ti entra in gola, e poi ti senti come Speedy Gonzales.
> E' una palla prepararlo, ci perdi almeno un'ora e mezza, tra preparare e poi lavare il tutto.
> Ovviamente, ma è stato scritto in lungo e in largo, niente che possa avere valore scientifico nei sintomi gravi del covid.


Il cavolo nero con la frutta? Com'è il sapore?


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io l'unica cosa che ho scoperto, pre covid intendo, è che appena sento i sintomi iniziali di un raffreddore mi preparo un estratto con arance, limoni, cavolo nero, zenzero (tanto), carote. Una roba che quando lo mandi giù senti una bomba che ti entra in gola, e poi ti senti come Speedy Gonzales.
> E' una palla prepararlo, ci perdi almeno un'ora e mezza, tra preparare e poi lavare il tutto.
> Ovviamente, ma è stato scritto in lungo e in largo, niente che possa avere valore scientifico nei sintomi gravi del covid.


Odio il cavolo... tutto il resto può andare bene anche senza il cavolo?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Odio il cavolo... tutto il resto può andare bene anche senza il cavolo?


Va bene anche un puzzle.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io l’ho domenica.
> se non mi vedete più ….sapete perché….


Ma non eri positivo i giorni scorsi ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Come stai oggi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le prime due uguale freddo e dolorante. 
Sì a me sempre lo stesso effetto, anche il terzo fatto con moderna, le prime 2 Pfizer


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io l’ho domenica.
> se non mi vedete più ….sapete perché….


Ma scusa ti sei appena negativizzato
Quello ti vale come terza dose


----------



## Marjanna (13 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente scarica l’ansia


L'ansia???? Ansia di che?



Gattaro42 ha detto:


> Il cavolo nero con la frutta? Com'è il sapore?


Io lo adoro. Poi a me piace proprio il cavolo nero.



Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Odio il cavolo... tutto il resto può andare bene anche senza il cavolo?


Ci puoi mettere quel che ti pare eh, mica è una formula magica. Io parlo per me.
Le carote io le devo mettere perchè altrimenti il cavolo nero si incastra nell'estrattore per dire, perchè è di quelli verticali. 
Poi se vuoi ti vai a cercare le proprietà del cavolo nero, non vorrei mai tediare qualcuno.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Va bene anche un puzzle.


Non hai capito niente.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Le prime due uguale freddo e dolorante.
> Sì a me sempre lo stesso effetto, anche il terzo fatto con moderna, le prime 2 Pfizer


Anche io le prime 2 Pfizer, spero anche questa.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> . Poi a me piace proprio il cavolo nero.


Io faccio le chips di cavolo nero...
Sono peggio di una droga ...


----------



## Carola (13 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io faccio le chips di cavolo nero...
> Sono peggio di una droga ...


 Anche io !! Buone 
Prime volte le bruciavo 

Ora no

certo la patata fritta n aktra cosa eh


----------



## Marjanna (13 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io faccio le chips di cavolo nero...
> Sono peggio di una droga ...


Ricetta?


----------



## Carola (13 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma scusa ti sei appena negativizzato
> Quello ti vale come terza dose


----------



## Carola (13 Gennaio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma non eri positivo i giorni scorsi ?


 Se lo sarà dimenticato


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ricetta?


L unico inconveniente che poi ti puzza la cucina per giorni....
Cmq è velocissima...
Devi fare scaldare in una padella uno strato di olio extra vergine....quando sfrigola butti dentro aglio e peperoncino...dopo poco metti le foglie di cavolo nero...e fai saltare in padella per x tempo...(io faccio tutto ad occhio)...quando sono belle croccanti prima di toglierle dal fuoco le cospargi di sale ..
Se non ti si bruciano escono buonissime!!!


----------



## Carola (13 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> L unico inconveniente che poi ti puzza la cucina per giorni....
> Cmq è velocissima...
> Devi fare scaldare in una padella uno strato di olio extra vergine....quando sfrigola butti dentro aglio e peperoncino...dopo poco metti le foglie di cavolo nero...e fai saltare in padella per x tempo...(io faccio tutto ad occhio)...quando sono belle croccanti prima di toglierle dal fuoco le cospargi di sale ..
> Se non ti si bruciano escono buonissime!!!



io metto su carta da forno in forno ventilato merendò olio e sale sopra

ancora piùsane

ma forse le tue più buone !


----------



## Marjanna (13 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> L unico inconveniente che poi ti puzza la cucina per giorni....
> Cmq è velocissima...
> Devi fare scaldare in una padella uno strato di olio extra vergine....quando sfrigola butti dentro aglio e peperoncino...dopo poco metti le foglie di cavolo nero...e fai saltare in padella per x tempo...(io faccio tutto ad occhio)...quando sono belle croccanti prima di toglierle dal fuoco le cospargi di sale ..
> Se non ti si bruciano escono buonissime!!!


soffritto in pratica, grazie


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> soffritto in pratica, grazie


Si ma le foglie le lascio intere...
E sfrigolano di brutto ...ma escono stra buone


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> io metto su carta da forno in forno ventilato merendò olio e sale sopra
> 
> ancora piùsane
> 
> ma forse le tue più buone !


Ho provato a farle nella friggitrice ad aria 
Si sono carbonizzate...


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma scusa ti sei appena negativizzato
> Quello ti vale come terza dose


Io no. In casa erano tutti positivi tranne il cane, il gatto e il …maiale.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma non eri positivo i giorni scorsi ?


No assolutamente. Come scritto, la mia famiglia lo era. Figli e moglie lhan preso in pieno, io ho fatto di tutto per farmi contagiare trombando pure con la legittima, ma gnente. lo avevo pure scritto che avrei preferito il virus al vaccino. Ma è andata buca.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L'ansia???? Ansia di che?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pensavo per affrontare il timore del Covid e sentirsi con più forti difese immunitarie.


----------



## Gattaro42 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io lo adoro. Poi a me piace proprio il cavolo nero.


io lo uso appena saltato con gli aromi e poi mescolato alla polenta, mettendo anche i fagioli borlotti. E' una ricetta che ho scoperto in toscana, la trovo buonissima 
Scusate l'OT dl cavolo


----------



## Marjanna (13 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensavo per affrontare il timore del Covid e sentirsi con più forti difese immunitarie.


Si parlava di raffreddori pre-covid.


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io no. In casa erano tutti positivi tranne il cane, il gatto e il …maiale.


E che sfiga


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La reazione dei primi giorni è come se si avessero sintomi influenzali, la tachipirina è sufficiente. Sì e doloranti, freddo, spossatezza. In un paio di giorni passa. La tachipirina è un blando antinfiammatori che va bene per questa condizione. Usare antinfiammatori più potenti non è il caso visto che di tratta di una lieve reazione al vaccino.
> 
> Se invece hai il Covid è meglio usare antinfiammatori e non tachipirina


Molto blando.
E' un antipiretico, essenzialmente.
La febbre post vaccinazione passa da sola in ogni caso.
Un giorno di febbre non ha mai ucciso nessuno.
I produttori di Tachipirina (paracetamolo) ringraziano dell'interesse ricevuto, ma sostanzialmente "fa un cazzo" , è un trattamento sintomatico degli stati febbrili, allevia la percezione dei dolori parainfluenzali, alla fine. Ma se non si ha febbre...



omicron ha detto:


> Per questo parlavo di vitamine
> Inoltre almeno dove sto io ha dato tante infiammazioni come effetti collaterali
> Per questo parlavo di antinfiammatori


Mah, vitamine... 
L'antiinfiammatorio (Fans) può contribuire a ridurre il processo infiammatorio se è in atto.



oriente70 ha detto:


> Io con il covid salto per ora la terza dose .
> Ma non può andare avanti così  una dose ogni 4 mesi per 50.k.k di persone solo in Italia ... Bel business , pensare che fino a qualche anno fa la pfaiser era con i conti messi male ....


Pfizer... te la ricordi in questo vecchio documentario RAI?








						INVENTORI DI MALATTIE: La Pfizer in un documentario RAI sulla mafia farmaceutica
					

VIDEO RAI – Come l’industria farmaceutica “crea” le malattie e miete nuove vittime. L’inestimabile profitto di un marketing pubblicitario diabolico,



					www.attoprimo.org
				






Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il mio nucleo famigliare, all’unanimità ha deciso questo:
> 
> per il futuro, faremo tamponi solo se obbligati da enti (tipo le scuole).
> se avremo sintomi non diremo più nulla a nessuno, continueremo a fare la nostra vita di sempre e va a da via al cu.
> ...


D'accordissimo, le rogne burocratiche giustificano questo atteggiamento, e c'è sempre più gente che ragiona così.
Quando devi pagare per un tampone, aspettare giorni per farlo, nel frattempo sei bloccato in casa, non vieni assistito finché non stai davvero male e in più ti sospendono il Green pass con date a casaccio, inoltre sei comunque obbligato a vaccinarti.... chi se ne frega.
Ci si deve vaccinare e continuare comunque con le solite regole? Io la mascherina all'aperto per dire non la metto.


----------



## oriente70 (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Pfizer... te la ricordi in questo vecchio documentario RAI?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appena posso lo vedo  grazie


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> hai assolutamente ragione, mio cognato si è trovato chiuso in casa dopo un corso interno alla ditta (tutti vaccinati e in più fanno anche la sicurezza e le sanificazioni che fa ancora più ridere), ancora è bloccato, lui, mia sorella e il figlio, (il figlio da notare sempre negativo), tutti assolutamente asintomatici
> la prossima volta colcazzo che va a fare il tampone


Sì, attorno a noi stessa situazione.
Stavolta il Covid ha toccato tantissime persone.
Sintomi pochi, ma comunque gente bloccata a casa.
Eventi annullati o ridimensionati.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> E attenzione, vogliamo parlare dei tamponi? code ovunque, prezzi che ogni farmacia fa quel che vuole, ti fanno pure la tesserina che ogni dieci “te ne regalano uno”, poi se Ci vai per un controllo ti prendono, se ci vai perché sei a fine quarantena dopo un’ora di coda ti puoi anche sentir dire “non facciamo tamponi a conclamati positivi” e quindi dove cazzo vai, per fare il molecolare all’asl tra le due e le tre settimane di attesa, lo stesso tampone privatamente lo puoi fare dopo domani tra 60 e 90 euro, poi mettiamoci pure il governo che non sa che pesci pigliare, cambia la durata della quarantena non per effettive evidenze scientifiche ma solo in base alla lunghezza delle code per fare e processare i tamponi.
> ed io cittadino dovrei sentirmi tutelato? Ma che se ne vadano affanculo.


Confermo per i tamponi.
Che poi, io per riuscire a farli (tre) mi son messo in coda anche se, per dire, il primo giorno avevo tosse e febbre.
O così o niente. L'alternativa era farmi mezza giornata di coda in un'ospedale lontano dove c'è il servizio in auto.
Con la febbre e la tosse? Ma rischiavo la polmonite! Già sono dovuto uscire parecchie volte per sti cazzo di tamponi e non stavo bene.
Comunque 3 tamponi negativi, anche quando mi è andato via olfatto e gusto per 24 ore.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> E poi i medici di base, ne abbiamo tre.
> Tutti e tre hanno dato procedure diverse, mio fratello medico (non di base) ci ha messo pure la quarta.
> E quindi?
> Ma non hanno un protocollo da seguire?
> ...


Mia madre, malata oncologica, anziana.
Covid? Ha la febbre? No? Non prenda niente e stia a riposo, ci risentiamo se sta male.
A furia di pensare ai vaccini, abbiamo medici di base che per non impazzire con un numero di pazienti eccessivo, ti dedicano un minuto al telefono e chiusa lì.
Se peggiori, magari in attesa di un tampone molecolare, tocca all'ospedale occuparsi di te.
Siamo tornati ai tempi di Nemecsek.


----------



## Carola (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Mia madre, malata oncologica, anziana.
> Covid? Ha la febbre? No? Non prenda niente e stia a riposo, ci risentiamo se sta male.
> A furia di pensare ai vaccini, abbiamo medici di base che per non impazzire con un numero di pazienti eccessivo, ti dedicano un minuto al telefono e chiusa lì.
> Se peggiori, magari in attesa di un tampone molecolare, tocca all'ospedale occuparsi di te.
> Siamo tornati ai tempi di Nemecsek.


hai ragione
Mio zio e medico della mutua sempre stato efficiente empatico

non ne può più dice
Sfinito da numerose telefonate ieri ha liquidato una mia domanda con : francamente non so



Ora io lo capisco
Ma so pure che si prende 7/8k mese eh
Che caz..


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> hai ragione
> Mio zio e medico della mutua sempre stato efficiente empatico
> 
> non ne può più dice
> ...


Un medico di base ha mediamente 1500 assistiti.
A quanti realmente può stare dietro?
La situazione precedente era già in crisi per carenza di posizioni coperte, aggravata dal fatto che molti pensionati non erano stati sostituiti per tempo.
Non so a chi spettasse organizzare il sistema, certo è che ci sono state carenze un po' ovunque.
Il Covid è stata la classica gocciolina nel vaso già colmo.
Situazioni come quella di questo articolo sono frequenti. Si è arrivato a chiamare in alcune realtà anche medici in pensione da anni.








						Arriva il nuovo medico di base, il sindaco: cittadini “coperti”   - Cronaca - ilgiorno.it
					






					www.ilgiorno.it


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Mia madre, malata oncologica, anziana.
> Covid? Ha la febbre? No? Non prenda niente e stia a riposo, ci risentiamo se sta male.
> A furia di pensare ai vaccini, abbiamo medici di base che per non impazzire con un numero di pazienti eccessivo, ti dedicano un minuto al telefono e chiusa lì.
> Se peggiori, magari in attesa di un tampone molecolare, tocca all'ospedale occuparsi di te.
> Siamo tornati ai tempi di Nemecsek.


I medici di base sono inefficienti da decenni


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> hai ragione
> Mio zio e medico della mutua sempre stato efficiente empatico
> 
> non ne può più dice
> ...


Adoro chi lo dice.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I medici di base sono inefficienti da decenni


Non è solo questione di inefficienza, ma di posizioni vacanti.
O assegnate con ritardi assurdi anche dopo concorsi, dove ci sono stati.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adoro chi lo dice.


Che è come dire... Boh, fa quel che cazzo ti pare, che a me non cambia niente, non ho tempo da dedicarti o per cercare di capire.
Non stiamo parlando di socratici.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Che è come dire... Boh, fa quel che cazzo ti pare, che a me non cambia niente, non ho tempo da dedicarti o per cercare di capire.
> Non stiamo parlando di socratici.


Per me è riconoscere i limiti della propria conoscenza.
Ormai ognuno si ritiene tuttologo. Per me è un sollievo trovare persone che non lo sono.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è riconoscere i limiti della propria conoscenza.
> Ormai ognuno si ritiene tuttologo. Per me è un sollievo trovare persone che non lo sono.


Dipende dal contesto.
Ovviamente un medico non ha competenze farmacologiche, ma neppure un farmacista ha quelle di un ricercatore, e pure un ricercatore non le ha di una determinata materia se non è in quello specifico settore.
Il problema di oggi è la complessità di qualsiasi materia, per cui nessuno può sapere assolutamente tutto, esattamente come un tempo, ma con molti limiti in più.
Molti rimpiangono il medico di un tempo che faceva diagnosi senza esami ed era molto più saggio all'apparenza, nella realtà il medico di un tempo sopperiva così alla mancanza di informazioni su determinate patologie, si comportava quindi sulla base della propria esperienza, che aveva un valore.
Oggi ne ha molto meno: un medico deve seguire protocolli, i farmaci che prescrive devono restare nell'ambito label, se ha una laurea di qualche decennio prima è probabile che abbia conoscenze datate, inoltre è svalutato sotto il profilo della capacità decisionale, per il timore di vedersi addebitati errori. Però da loro ci si aspetta sappiano tutto, ci si affida alla loro competenza con estrema fiducia e si pretende una risposta sempre soddisfacente. Nella realtà, restano aspettative non corrisposte.
Comunque, di solito, una persona con conoscenze di base è in grado di trovare le risposte o di interpretare anche quelle degli altri anche quando non le sa.
Non è che se uno non sa cantare non è in grado di riconoscere chi è stonato e chi non lo è.
Basta giustamente avere gli strumenti per farlo. Quindi anche un medico PUO', se ha tempo e se vuole, andare a cercare risposte e selezionarle con maggiori competenze rispetto a un paziente medio.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende dal contesto.
> Ovviamente un medico non ha competenze farmacologiche, ma neppure un farmacista ha quelle di un ricercatore, e pure un ricercatore non le ha di una determinata materia se non è in quello specifico settore.
> Il problema di oggi è la complessità di qualsiasi materia, per cui nessuno può sapere assolutamente tutto, esattamente come un tempo, ma con molti limiti in più.
> Molti rimpiangono il medico di un tempo che faceva diagnosi senza esami ed era molto più saggio all'apparenza, nella realtà il medico di un tempo sopperiva così alla mancanza di informazioni su determinate patologie, si comportava quindi sulla base della propria esperienza, che aveva un valore.
> ...


Le risposte dipendono anche dalle domande.
”Perché mi prude un piede?” “Non lo so“ è una risposta adeguata. Poi, se la cosa si ripeterà, il medico ha le competenze per fare ipotesi e indagare, ma spesso si fanno domande a cui se si danno risposte è solo per non perdere autorevolezza come si fa con i bambini.
A proposito qualcuno sa a cosa serve quella grande ciminiera ricoperta di piastrelle colorate che c’è alla Stazione Garibaldi a Milano?


----------



## Carola (14 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è riconoscere i limiti della propria conoscenza.
> Ormai ognuno si ritiene tuttologo. Per me è un sollievo trovare persone che non lo sono.


 Il tema era:
  sono negativa da rapido ma magari molecolare ni avrebbe rilevata ancora positiva 
E un problema x mia madre se dovessi vederla la metto a rischio ?
La verità è che ne lei ne mio fratello che si occupa di altro ma sempre medico e' lo sanno ...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Il tema era:
> sono negativa da rapido ma magari molecolare ni avrebbe rilevata ancora positiva
> E un problema x mia madre se dovessi vederla la metto a rischio ?
> La verità è che ne lei ne mio fratello che si occupa di altro ma sempre medico e' lo sanno ...


È un esempio emblematico.
Come funzionano i vaccini o come si trasmette il virus si  sa dopo un bel po’ di tempo e di raccolta di esperienze.


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, vitamine...
> L'antiinfiammatorio (Fans) può contribuire a ridurre il processo infiammatorio se è in atto.


Le vitamine male non fanno eh


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Il tema era:
> sono negativa da rapido ma magari molecolare ni avrebbe rilevata ancora positiva
> E un problema x mia madre se dovessi vederla la metto a rischio ?
> La verità è che ne lei ne mio fratello che si occupa di altro ma sempre medico e' lo sanno ...


Ecco, la risposta corretta è sicuramente non so, ma stalle lontano, perché il tampone rapido ha un margine di errore, perché la variante omicron potrebbe aver inficiato il risultato, perché alcuni tamponi oggi in circolazione sono di pessima qualità e danno risultati non corretti.
Il molecolare d'altra parte funziona con diversi cicli d'amplificazione, quindi fornisce informazioni che magari nulla dicono su quanto tu possa essere comunque contagiosa, cioè trovano tracce del virus.
Nessuno è in grado di stabilire oggi con sicurezza quanto tu possa comportare un rischio per tua madre.
Quindi varrebbe il principio di precauzione: nel dubbio stalle lontano.
Io ho avuto il tampone negativo, una remissione dei sintomi e ho visto dopo mia madre (terza dose) .
Dopo due giorni lei ha avuto il Covid ed è ancora positiva. Ma anch'io ho preso questa specie di influenza da una persona che era negativa.
Chi sa la verità? Nessuno, è un po' un caos, perché ci si affida a strumenti, come vaccino e tampone, che non sono perfetti.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Le vitamine male non fanno eh


Dipende, Un eccesso di vitamina D sì, per esempio.


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende, Un eccesso di vitamina D sì, per esempio.


Mh no neanche quella 
Ma non lo dico io eh (prima che qualcuno mi chieda il curriculum)
Ma tanti esimi medici


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Le vitamine male non fanno eh


“Ipervitaminosi è un termine medico usato per descrivere l’eccesso di vitamine e i relativi sintomi tossici.

Il sovradosaggio di alcune vitamine può infatti portare a disturbi e complicazioni acute o croniche, più o meno gravi a seconda dei casi.

Per questi motivi, è importante utilizzare gli integratori vitaminici in modo responsabile, evitando gli abusi.”


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mh no neanche quella
> Ma non lo dico io eh (prima che qualcuno mi chieda il curriculum)
> Ma tanti esimi medici


Guarda, avendo avuto in famiglia problemi proprio di carenza di vitamina D, ti direi sulla base di quelle che sono state valutazioni mediche che se ii valori corrispondenti rientrano nella normalità, assumerla inutilmente non fa benissimo all'organismo. 
Però, ognuno deve decidere per sé.


----------



## Andromeda4 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è riconoscere i limiti della propria conoscenza.
> Ormai ognuno si ritiene tuttologo. Per me è un sollievo trovare persone che non lo sono.


Bè, insomma. 
Un medico a cui si fanno domande MEDICHE non è un tuttologo. È uno che dovrebbe avere competenze appunto mediche. Un "francamente non so" in questo contesto mi sconcerta.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Bè, insomma.
> Un medico a cui si fanno domande MEDICHE non è un tuttologo. È uno che dovrebbe avere competenze appunto mediche. Un "francamente non so" in questo contesto mi sconcerta.


Dipende sempre dalle domande.
A volte si possono dare anche risposte complesse (v. ciò che ha scritto sopra Danny) oppure tagliare corto.
Ci sono anche tanti medici maleducati. Nel caso di Carola sono in confidenza e lei ipocondriaca.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende sempre dalle domande.
> A volte si possono dare anche risposte complesse (v. ciò che ha scritto sopra Danny) oppure tagliare corto.
> Ci sono anche tanti medici maleducati. Nel caso di Carola sono in confidenza e lei ipocondriaca.


Sì, ma la mia risposta è conseguenza di informazioni affidabili che ho cercato e ricevuto, non di una preparazione specifica.
Non tutti i medici hanno la curiosità di approfondire determinate tematiche.
Una delle tecniche usate per esempio degli informatori del farmaco era di instaurare un buon rapporto di fiducia con il medico, il quale tendeva a scegliere il farmaco proposto non sulla base della conoscenza specifica del prodotto, ma del buon rapporto con il rappresentante.
E' una tecnica di vendita.
Però un medico dovrebbe eventualmente affidarsi a valutazioni oggettive, non alle sensazioni nelle relazioni commerciali.
E' un esempio di come la presunta esperienza di un professionista possa non essere adeguata alla situazione quando non segue binari corretti.
Però è anche vero che se come medico esprimi un'opinione del tipo "I tamponi che usa quella farmacia fanno schifo", non sai come possa venire interpretato dall'altra parte. Insomma, rischi di aprire il vaso di Pandora delle polemiche.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma la mia risposta è conseguenza di informazioni affidabili che ho cercato e ricevuto, non di una preparazione specifica.
> Non tutti i medici hanno la curiosità di approfondire determinate tematiche.
> Una delle tecniche usate per esempio degli informatori del farmaco era di instaurare un buon rapporto di fiducia con il medico, il quale tendeva a scegliere il farmaco proposto non sulla base della conoscenza specifica del prodotto, ma del buon rapporto con il rappresentante.
> E' una tecnica di vendita.
> ...


Ci sono problemi anche con elettricisti e idraulici


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda, avendo avuto in famiglia problemi proprio di carenza di vitamina D, ti direi sulla base di quelle che sono state valutazioni mediche che se ii valori corrispondenti rientrano nella normalità, assumerla inutilmente non fa benissimo all'organismo.
> Però, ognuno deve decidere per sé.


Certo però su alcune credenze molti medici si sono ricreduti 
Alcuni dogmi di una volta sono stati smantellati


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono problemi anche con elettricisti e idraulici


Hai voglia.
Per tutte le professioni.
Sia di competenze, che di interesse personale.
Sta a te capire a chi puoi affidarti, cioè un minimo devi capire anche di idraulica per capire chi ti frega e chi no.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Certo però su alcune credenze molti medici si sono ricreduti
> Alcuni dogmi di una volta sono stati smantellati


Non sono dogmi. Non so a cosa tu faccia riferimento, ma la tossicità da sovradosaggio di qualsiasi sostanza assunta è incontestabile.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma la mia risposta è conseguenza di informazioni affidabili che ho cercato e ricevuto, non di una preparazione specifica.
> Non tutti i medici hanno la curiosità di approfondire determinate tematiche.
> Una delle tecniche usate per esempio degli informatori del farmaco era di instaurare un buon rapporto di fiducia con il medico, il quale tendeva a scegliere il farmaco proposto non sulla base della conoscenza specifica del prodotto, ma del buon rapporto con il rappresentante.
> E' una tecnica di vendita.
> ...


Le mie esperienze con i medici di base sono state tragiche. Cerco di non generalizzare. Altri saranno più fortunati.


----------



## Carola (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, la risposta corretta è sicuramente non so, ma stalle lontano, perché il tampone rapido ha un margine di errore, perché la variante omicron potrebbe aver inficiato il risultato, perché alcuni tamponi oggi in circolazione sono di pessima qualità e danno risultati non corretti.
> Il molecolare d'altra parte funziona con diversi cicli d'amplificazione, quindi fornisce informazioni che magari nulla dicono su quanto tu possa essere comunque contagiosa, cioè trovano tracce del virus.
> Nessuno è in grado di stabilire oggi con sicurezza quanto tu possa comportare un rischio per tua madre.
> Quindi varrebbe il principio di precauzione: nel dubbio stalle lontano.
> ...


 Si sto facendo così 

I rapido farti a casa erano di mIo fratello ( medico) e poi rifatti in farmacia

ma ho dubbio che avessi fatto molecolare sarei ancora positiva


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> *ma ho dubbio che avessi fatto molecolare sarei ancora positiva *


Idem.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Si sto facendo così
> 
> I rapido farti a casa erano di mIo fratello ( medico) e poi rifatti in farmacia
> 
> ma ho dubbio che avessi fatto molecolare sarei ancora positiva


Quanti gg sono passati?
Tutti quelli che conosco vaccinati dopo 5 gg erano negativi e poi anche al molecolare


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quanti gg sono passati?
> Tutti quelli che conosco vaccinati dopo 5 gg erano negativi e poi anche al molecolare


Ho un'eccezione proprio tra parenti.
Terza dose, positivi da Natale.


----------



## ivanl (14 Gennaio 2022)

Io appena fatto, diventato negativo. Fatto anche alla moglie, negativa pure lei...in effetti quei blandi malesseri mi erano passati gia' da un paio di giorni. Comunque, per scrupolo, ho detto ai miei che ci vediamo l'altra settimana. Il figlio è in DAD, anche se negativo, per cui a lui non lo faccio, tanto dovrà farlo in farmacia per tornare a scuola


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Io ho una sensazione, ditemi se anche a voi è capitata la stessa cosa.
Praticamente in questo periodo ho avuto tantissimi casi nella mia cerchia, e ciò che ho osservato è stato questo:
1) chi non aveva sviluppato il Covid precedentemente lo ha fatto, indipendentemente che fosse vaccinato (due o tre dosi non è cambiato niente)  o meno. Qualcuno l'ha scampata ancora a questo giro, ma tra i miei conoscenti ne restano pochi. Teoricamente nella mia famiglia dovremmo averlo scampato tutti e tra, ma io ho appena avuto un'influenza con sintomi simili (compreso perdita gusto e olfatto) e mia moglie pur avendo avuto un contatto stretto per molto tempo di un Covid con sintomi non lo beccò nemmeno un anno fa e non so perché (ipotesi mia, aveva già avuto una SARS), mentre mia figlia ha avuto la stessa cosa mia ma con sintomi più brevi e lievi e senza perdita sensoriale.
2) chi ha fatto il Covid prima, indipendentemente dalla vaccinazione, raramente lo ha rifatto, e comunque sempre con sintomi ridotti.

Teoricamente, aver sviluppato la malattia concede una specie di immunità, in pratica, o comunque di possibilità di risolvere la questione con pochi sintomi (memoria linfociti T, sembrerebbe proprio).
In pratica per uscire dal tunnel bisognerebbe farlo tutti, soprattutto adesso che la variante Omicron ha sintomi accettabili.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho una sensazione, ditemi se anche a voi è capitata la stessa cosa.
> Praticamente in questo periodo ho avuto tantissimi casi nella mia cerchia, e ciò che ho osservato è stato questo:
> 1) chi non aveva sviluppato il Covid precedentemente lo ha fatto, indipendentemente che fosse vaccinato (due o tre dosi non è cambiato niente)  o meno. Qualcuno l'ha scampata ancora a questo giro, ma tra i miei conoscenti ne restano pochi. Teoricamente nella mia famiglia dovremmo averlo scampato tutti e tra, ma io ho appena avuto un'influenza con sintomi simili (compreso perdita gusto e olfatto) e mia moglie pur avendo avuto un contatto stretto per molto tempo di un Covid con sintomi non lo beccò nemmeno un anno fa e non so perché (ipotesi mia, aveva già avuto una SARS), mentre mia figlia ha avuto la stessa cosa mia ma con sintomi più brevi e lievi e senza perdita sensoriale.
> 2) chi ha fatto il Covid prima, indipendentemente dalla vaccinazione, raramente lo ha rifatto, e comunque sempre con sintomi ridotti.
> ...


Nella mia esperienza, adesso solo forme lievi.


----------



## Carola (14 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quanti gg sono passati?
> Tutti quelli che conosco vaccinati dopo 5 gg erano negativi e poi anche al molecolare


io positiva con rapido il 28
Confermato il 31 con molecolare 
Negativa il 3 e anche il 4( ripetuto perché  mi hanno detto di farlo in 7 giornata )

terza dose il 23 /12


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nella mia esperienza, adesso solo forme lievi.


Io due morti, anziani, con terza dose.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> io positiva con rapido il 28
> Confermato il 31 con molecolare
> Negativa il 3 e anche il 4( ripetuto perché  mi hanno detto di farlo in 7 giornata )
> 
> terza dose il 23 /12


Il medico ha escluso dal tampone il marito di mia madre perché aveva fatto la terza dose da pochi giorni.
Ha detto "E' inutile farlo perché risulterà sicuramente positivo".
il raggiungimento massimo dell'efficacia del vaccino si ha dopo un mese, per due settimane dalla vaccinazione si è scoperti.


----------



## Carola (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho una sensazione, ditemi se anche a voi è capitata la stessa cosa.
> Praticamente in questo periodo ho avuto tantissimi casi nella mia cerchia, e ciò che ho osservato è stato questo:
> 1) chi non aveva sviluppato il Covid precedentemente lo ha fatto, indipendentemente che fosse vaccinato (due o tre dosi non è cambiato niente)  o meno. Qualcuno l'ha scampata ancora a questo giro, ma tra i miei conoscenti ne restano pochi. Teoricamente nella mia famiglia dovremmo averlo scampato tutti e tra, ma io ho appena avuto un'influenza con sintomi simili (compreso perdita gusto e olfatto) e mia moglie pur avendo avuto un contatto stretto per molto tempo di un Covid con sintomi non lo beccò nemmeno un anno fa e non so perché (ipotesi mia, aveva già avuto una SARS), mentre mia figlia ha avuto la stessa cosa mia ma con sintomi più brevi e lievi e senza perdita sensoriale.
> 2) chi ha fatto il Covid prima, indipendentemente dalla vaccinazione, raramente lo ha rifatto, e comunque sempre con sintomi ridotti.
> ...


 No nella  mia cerchi covid prima ( un anno fa ) e tanti ripetuto adesso 
Ora  c'è fidanzato figlia che crede di essere positivo a ha fatto il covid un anno fa ..


----------



## Carola (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il medico ha escluso dal tampone il marito di mia madre perché aveva fatto la terza dose da pochi giorni.
> Ha detto "E' inutile farlo perché risulterà sicuramente positivo".


 Ma davvero ?

scusa perché ?


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma davvero ?
> 
> scusa perché ?


Non ho approfondito la questione. 
E' quello che mi è stato detto.


----------



## Carola (14 Gennaio 2022)

Ah io ho avuto sintomi 

mia mamma pure identici e sempre
Negativa su rapidi 

vabbè mi sa che sto virus e' furbo sfugge o compare a cazzum


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

E a pensarci bene non avrebbe molto senso, almeno nel caso di tamponi nasali. Boh!


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Molto blando.
> E' un antipiretico, essenzialmente.
> La febbre post vaccinazione passa da sola in ogni caso.
> Un giorno di febbre non ha mai ucciso nessuno.
> I produttori di Tachipirina (paracetamolo) ringraziano dell'interesse ricevuto, ma sostanzialmente "fa un cazzo" , è un trattamento sintomatico degli stati febbrili, allevia la percezione dei dolori parainfluenzali, alla fine. Ma se non si ha febbre...


dai però i doloretti passano, quel senso ...non ce la faccio ad alzarmi....... passa con la tachi


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dai però i doloretti passano, quel senso ...non ce la faccio ad alzarmi....... passa con la tachi


Sì, passano.


----------



## Carola (14 Gennaio 2022)

Madonna che ansia ..

vaccinata

per L età mi sconvolge avendo figli


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono dogmi. Non so a cosa tu faccia riferimento, ma la tossicità da sovradosaggio di qualsiasi sostanza assunta è incontestabile.


Ribadisco che medici più aggiornati non la pensano così


----------



## ologramma (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io due morti, anziani, con terza dose.


sicuramente con patologie


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io due morti, anziani, con terza dose.


purtroppo la terza dose non è il pass per l'immortalità


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ribadisco che medici più aggiornati non la pensano così


Cioè che non esista una soglia di tossicità nell'assunzione di Vitamine?
Si sarebbero aggiornati esattamente dove?
La questione della vitamina D e delle altre liposolubili: è un problema quando da un semplice esame del sangue, risulta una carenza della stessa. In questo caso, come accade a mia figlia e mia moglie, è consigliata l'assunzione di vitamina D nelle dosi consigliate dal medico.
La carenza può provocare disturbi ossei e anche, ed è per questo che è diventata di moda in questo periodo, creare problemi nel controllo di infezioni e infezioni.
Ma se il livello ematico è normale, non ha senso assumere una vitamina che nel migliore dei casi oltre una certa soglia espelli con l'urina, nel peggiore, ovvero con dosaggi sbagliati protratti nel tempo crearti altri problemi.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sicuramente con patologie


Soprattutto una.
Avevano superato i 90 anni.
Che io sappia, della milionata che gira dalle mie parti da un mese a questa parte (scherzo sul numero, ovviamente) quello che è stato più male ha avuto la febbre.
Praticamente faccio prima a contare chi non lo ha avuto.
E chi non lo ha avuto di solito è perché lo ha già fatto. A questa benedetta immunità di gregge ci stiamo arrivando così.
Con un bel contagio di massa natalizio. Alla fine, Omicron ci sta aiutando parecchio.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Gennaio 2022)

Per fortuna che ci sono certi giovani.. non trovate?









						Covid: insegnante non indossa mascherina Ffp2, gli alunni escono dalla classe. Prof sospesa
					

Una docente di scuola media inferiore di Modena è stata sospesa dal servizio dopo che nei giorni scorsi si è rifiutata di indossare la mascherina ffp2 in aula...




					gazzettadelsud.it


----------



## ologramma (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Soprattutto una.
> Avevano superato i 90 anni.
> Che io sappia, della milionata che gira dalle mie parti da un mese a questa parte (scherzo sul numero, ovviamente) quello che è stato più male ha avuto la febbre.
> Praticamente faccio prima a contare chi non lo ha avuto.
> ...


guarda se leggi la famosa immunità di gregge è una barzelletta detta all'inizio , ti spiego , non vedi che anche gli infettati guariti si riammalano ?
Dobbiamo far si che chi non è vaccinato di vaccini , ma la vedo dura imporglielo  , un altra cosa , hai sentito l'intervista del virologo americano FAUCI , che ha detto che se non vacciniamo tutto il mondo possono nascere altre combinazioni di virus e quindi per i vaccinati non si sa se saremo protetti .
Non ce la togliamo da torno questa pandemia ci vorranno anni.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per fortuna che ci sono certi giovani.. non trovate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' la solita notizia uomo morde cane...


----------



## ologramma (14 Gennaio 2022)

Altra cosa giusta detta l'altra mattina da non so chi , diceva con la peste abbiamo fatto i lazzaretti , con la tubercolosi abbiamo fatto i sanatori , con il covid cosa abbiamo fatto?
Niente  lui propone di adibire ospedali solo per chi ha il covid  e lasciare gli altri per le altre patologie  ; ma non positivi  , una giornalista gli ha detto che ci vorrebbe tempo e lui , se non iniziamo saremo sempre indietro , dove abito io hanno chiuso tre ospedali  , spogliati degli arredi  che cosa ci vorrebbe per riaprirli e destinarli solo ai positivi ? LO facciamo per gli alberghi  e per pedali dismessi no , credo che anche asu da voi ce ne sono di quelli chiusi per far si che la sanità privata proliferasse  anche da noi .
Lo schifo dell'italia


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> guarda se leggi la famosa immunità di gregge è una barzelletta detta all'inizio , ti spiego , non vedi che anche gli infettati guariti si riammalano ?
> Dobbiamo far si che chi non è vaccinato di vaccini , ma la vedo dura imporglielo  , un altra cosa , hai sentito l'intervista del virologo americano FAUCI , che ha detto che se non vacciniamo tutto il mondo possono nascere altre combinazioni di virus e quindi per i vaccinati non si sa se saremo protetti .
> Non ce la togliamo da torno questa pandemia ci vorranno anni.


Sarebbe il primo caso nella storia dell'umanità.
Non puoi aspettare di vaccinare il mondo intero, non puoi produrre vaccini per tutti gli abitanti del globo da somministrare ogni 4 mesi, non ce la fai proprio,  l'immunità di gregge o come la vuoi chiamare si verificherà nel momento in cui  questo virus sarà endemico, ovvero qualcosa che più o meno tutti hanno fatto, che possono anche rifare senza grossi danni e che ci teniamo per sempre con numeri costanti.
Probabilmente ci stiamo arrivando, visto quante persone lo hanno contratto, grazie al Green Pass (che è stato decisivo proprio per far uscire la gente, farla stare insieme in tranquillità e diffondere il virus arrivando più velocemente  appunto a questa situazione).
Ricordo che il vero problema di questo virus è che era nuovo per noi.
Un po' come il raffreddore per i nativi americani.
Tra poco non lo sarà più.
Sta evolvendo esattamente come dicevo un anno e mezzo fa. In linea con le esperienze passate.
Ce lo dobbiamo fare tutti, e meglio da vaccinati e con Omicron.
Ovvero con percentuali di rischio molto basse.


----------



## ologramma (14 Gennaio 2022)

si evolverà come dici tu ma vedi i morti che ancora farà , se poi cambia  si inizierà tuto da capo


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> si evolverà come dici tu ma vedi i morti che ancora farà , se poi cambia  si inizierà tuto da capo


No, non cambia in peggio, molto improbabile.
Da solo no, almeno.
E comunque chi lo ha fatto correrà sempre molti meno rischi.


----------



## ologramma (14 Gennaio 2022)

dai pure tu dici che sia manipolato?


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> dai pure tu dici che sia manipolato?


Dal punto di vista tecnico non è impossibile, la genetica ha potenzialità enormi, basti pensare a cosa si fa con  CRISP-Cas9, e conseguentemente il rischio di utilizzo a fini non pacifici esiste (come è accaduto per l'energia nucleare, d'altronde) .
I virus sono anche armi biologiche, per dire.
E molti stati nel mondo fanno ricerca nel campo, cercando di creare virus nuovi utilizzabili come strumenti di offesa contro potenziali nemici.
Dire che non è impossibile non vuol dire che  sia accaduto e che accadrà.
Ma sicuramente il rischio c'è.


----------



## ologramma (14 Gennaio 2022)

sono cose talmente infettive che è da stronzi manipolarle perchè vedi se per caso fuoriescono tutti siamo simili su questo pianeta , lo dimostra il covid , per cui a che pro farlo?


----------



## Skorpio (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E' la solita notizia uomo morde cane...


Beh insomma..  tanto solita non direi


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sono cose talmente infettive che è da stronzi manipolarle perchè vedi se per caso fuoriescono tutti siamo simili su questo pianeta , lo dimostra il covid , per cui a che pro farlo?


Soldi


----------



## ologramma (14 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Soldi


non credo , per me se fosse così è solo voglia dei ricercatori trovare e sperimentare cose


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> non credo , per me se fosse così è solo voglia dei ricercatori trovare e sperimentare cose


No 
Soldi 
Ma pensa a quanti soldi stanno facendo quelli che stanno in questo business 
E poi loro i ricercatori li pagano
Mica stanno loro a fare gli esperimenti


----------



## ologramma (14 Gennaio 2022)

i ricercatori devono essere pagati  , quindi le ditte che li adoperano e scoprono farmaci nuovi che pensi li compri gratis ?.
Ma da qui a pensare che i covid lo hanno fatto prendere solo per fare soldi non è la verità  per me , se tu lo pensi e ti sei vaccinato perchè lo hai fatto? Se sei novax  spero per te che non lo prendi , leggi le notizie  e fatti ,una cultura


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> i ricercatori devono essere pagati  , quindi le ditte che li adoperano e scoprono farmaci nuovi che pensi li compri gratis ?.
> Ma da qui a pensare che i covid lo hanno fatto prendere solo per fare soldi non è la verità  per me , se tu lo pensi e ti sei vaccinato perchè lo hai fatto? Se sei novax  spero per te che non lo prendi , leggi le notizie  e fatti ,una cultura


La diffidenza per me la fa da padrona 
Sempre e comunque 
Chi guadagna sulle malattie non vuole un popolo di sani


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sono cose talmente infettive che è da stronzi manipolarle perchè vedi se per caso fuoriescono tutti siamo simili su questo pianeta , lo dimostra il covid , per cui a che pro farlo?


Non lo so, per la stessa ragione per cui da sempre si fanno le guerre e si studiano armi e tecnologie più efficaci per combatterle,  tra cui, appunto le armi biologiche.
Ci sarebbe una Convenzione che ne vieta l'uso, però...


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La diffidenza per me la fa da padrona
> Sempre e comunque
> Chi guadagna sulle malattie non vuole un popolo di sani


Beh, sarebbe tragico per bilanci ed azionisti. 
Diciamo che sono gli azionisti che vorrebbero incrementi costanti dei fatturati. 
E come li fai?


----------



## ologramma (15 Gennaio 2022)

tutti buoni motivi del vostro scetticismo ma una buona analisi della situazione  che ci fa dire , dopo aver visto amici e parenti  morti di covid, io sono convinto della loro efficacia , difatti bne ho fatti tre, per voi come dimo a roma fate vobis.
Siamo tante teste  quindi il mio e il vostro cervello non è eguale  si vive lo stesso di aver le nosrtre certezze anche differenti , ppi si potra analizzare il tutto strada facendo auspicando che si salvi la pellaccia


----------



## omicron (15 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, sarebbe tragico per bilanci ed azionisti.
> Diciamo che sono gli azionisti che vorrebbero incrementi costanti dei fatturati.
> E come li fai?


Appunto


----------



## feather (16 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sono cose talmente infettive che è da stronzi manipolarle perchè vedi se per caso fuoriescono tutti siamo simili su questo pianeta , lo dimostra il covid , per cui a che pro farlo?


Ed è il motivo per cui questo genere di armi non è tanto usato, c'è sempre il rischio che il virus ingegnerizzato poi torni indietro e colpisca la tua di popolazione. E ingegnerizzare un virus che colpisce solo i cittadini di una determinata nazione non è fattibile.
Per cui arma si efficacissima ma poco controllabile, come avere una bomba potentissima ma che non sai mai dove e quando esploderà, non tanto utile dopotutto


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2022)

feather ha detto:


> Ed è il motivo per cui questo genere di armi non è tanto usato, c'è sempre il rischio che il virus ingegnerizzato poi torni indietro e colpisca la tua di popolazione. E ingegnerizzare un virus che colpisce solo i cittadini di una determinata nazione non è fattibile.
> Per cui arma si efficacissima ma poco controllabile, come avere una bomba potentissima ma che non sai mai dove e quando esploderà, non tanto utile dopotutto


Si studia anche per difendersi.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io andrò a farla sabato.
> Sperèm


Com'è andata?


----------



## Lostris (16 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Com'è andata?


Tutto bene dai, grazie 
Notte un po’ così perché mi son svegliata con un po’ di brividi, un poco di febbre e un leggero mal di testa.. quindi dormito malino.

Alzata va un po’ meglio, non ho più mal di testa.
Ho male al braccio e sono un po’ calda, ma sto bene.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tutto bene dai, grazie
> Notte un po’ così perché mi son svegliata con un po’ di brividi, un poco di febbre e un leggero mal di testa.. quindi dormito malino.
> 
> Alzata va un po’ meglio, non ho più mal di testa.
> Ho male al braccio e sono un po’ calda, ma sto bene.


Cosa ti hanno fatto con me terza dose?


----------



## Lostris (16 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cosa ti hanno fatto con me terza dose?


Moderna.

Le prime due Pfizer.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Moderna.
> 
> Le prime due Pfizer.


Stanno facendo praticamente a tutti moderna ..
A me che ho fatto le prime  2 di moderna più il covid chissà cosa faranno


----------



## omicron (16 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Stanno facendo praticamente a tutti moderna ..
> A me che ho fatto le prime  2 di moderna più il covid chissà cosa faranno


Pfizer è finito praticamente ovunque


----------



## Andromeda4 (16 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Stanno facendo praticamente a tutti moderna ..
> A me che ho fatto le prime  2 di moderna più il covid chissà cosa faranno


Moderna anch'io dopo due Pfizer.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Moderna anch'io dopo due Pfizer.


E mi rifaranno moderna...se da qua a giugno non cambiano ancora le regole ..


----------



## ologramma (16 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Appunto





feather ha detto:


> Ed è il motivo per cui questo genere di armi non è tanto usato, c'è sempre il rischio che il virus ingegnerizzato poi torni indietro e colpisca la tua di popolazione. E ingegnerizzare un virus che colpisce solo i cittadini di una determinata nazione non è fattibile.
> Per cui arma si efficacissima ma poco controllabile, come avere una bomba potentissima ma che non sai mai dove e quando esploderà, non tanto utile dopotutto


bravo ricordi nella prima guerra mondiale , le parti utilizzavano i gas asfissianti sebbene non era legale ,  dato che pe rtutti erano letali , le buttavano quando sapevano per certo che il vento tirava nella parte opposta alle loro postazioni , per dire era da matto tirarle  e subirne gli effetti


----------



## ologramma (16 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Moderna anch'io dopo due Pfizer.


perchè era finito l'altro , ora sono ritornati


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Gennaio 2022)

E tre, anche io, Pfizer anche sta volta.
Poi uscito dall’ hub sono andato a fare un mezza su e giù per le colline.
Tanto la dottoressa mi ha detto che eventuali problemi arrivano domani.
Almeno l’ho scheckerato per bene.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Gennaio 2022)

Fatto anche io. Terza dose, sempre Pfizer.
Mentre aspettavo c'era una signora con le figlie che cercava una pasticceria in zona per il post-vaccino.
La pastarella per il calo post-vaccino mi mancava.


----------



## ivanl (20 Gennaio 2022)

Qua dopo me la scorsa settimana, figlio positivo da domenica e moglie oggi. Lui niente sintomi, lei dolori, raffreddore e stanchezza. Ci siamo tolti il pensiero


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Gennaio 2022)

Cognata positiva al rapido, aveva febbre domenica, poi tosse e spossatezza. Mio fratello mal di gola, nipotino febbre l'altro ieri, ora sta meglio ed è vivace come al solito. Lei è in attesa del risultato del molecolare, loro lo faranno domani.


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2022)

feather ha detto:


> *Ed è il motivo per cui questo genere di armi non è tanto usato,* c'è sempre il rischio che il virus ingegnerizzato poi torni indietro e colpisca la tua di popolazione. E ingegnerizzare un virus che colpisce solo i cittadini di una determinata nazione non è fattibile.
> Per cui arma si efficacissima ma poco controllabile, come avere una bomba potentissima ma che non sai mai dove e quando esploderà, non tanto utile dopotutto


Sarebbero anche vietate.
In teoria.


----------



## ologramma (21 Gennaio 2022)

GENOVA - La multinazionale Pfizer-Biontech ha scelto Genova, unica città in Italia, per uno studio sui vaccini anti-covid.




Sono tre i Paesi coinvolti, 20 i centri di ricerca tra i quali l'unico italiano è quello diretto dal professor Giancarlo Icardi, direttore del dipartimento di Igiene dell'ospedale policlinico San Martino.

L'indagine, come riporta l'edizione locale di Repubblica, coinvolgerà 13 mila persone nel mondo.



notizia ansa di stamattina  , ora vediamo come siamo messi dopo


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> GENOVA - La multinazionale Pfizer-Biontech ha scelto Genova, unica città in Italia, per uno studio sui vaccini anti-covid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se fosse per un nuovo tipo di viagra ci sarebbe la fila


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se fosse per un nuovo tipo di viagra ci sarebbe la fila


Si l’ho letta anch’io su FB mesi fa.
Che peraltro oramai molti usano il generico.


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2022)

La cosa bella di questa discussione è che siamo partiti da una domanda "Voi vi farete vaccinare", con le prime risposte che vertevano sull'opportunità di vaccinarsi, considerandola ancora una scelta, e dubitando di qualsiasi obbligo in merito, all'obbligatorietà attuale di proseguire tutti col ciclo vaccinale per tempo indefinito per poter conservare il diritto di svolgere qualsiasi attività, lavoro compreso.
Tornare a pagina uno di questa discussione ti proietta indietro di un secolo.
E ci siamo davvero tutti adeguati alla nuova realtà senza neppure più porci le domande iniziali.
Chi ha tempo la rilegga, è molto curiosa.


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La cosa bella di questa discussione è che siamo partiti da una domanda "Voi vi farete vaccinare", con le prime risposte che vertevano sull'opportunità di vaccinarsi, considerandola ancora una scelta, all'obbligatorietà attuale di proseguire tutti col ciclo vaccinale per tempo indefinito per poter conservare il diritto di svolgere qualsiasi attività, lavoro compreso.
> Tornare a pagina uno di questa discussione ti proietta indietro di un secolo.


chissà quando saremo alla trentesima dose…


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> chissà quando saremo alla trentesima dose…


Quelli fermi alla venticinquesima dovranno comprare i vestiti al mercato nero, perché sarà loro interdetto anche l'uso della carta di credito e dei corrieri con altri DPCM.
Noi saremo arrivati nel frattempo a pagina 360.


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Gennaio 2022)

magari Avranno già introdotto la stella a cinque punte gialla da cucirsi addosso se senza GP.


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> magari Avranno già introdotto la stella a cinque punte gialla da cucirsi addosso se senza GP.


Per me saremo in piena emergenza Sars-Cov 4.
Variante della variante della variante, in cui il cinghiale costituirà il serbatoio animale.
Il primo caso accertato a livello mondiale sarà nella periferia di Roma.
Verranno evacuate tutte le aree urbane dove arrivano i cinghiali.


----------



## void (21 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> GENOVA - La multinazionale Pfizer-Biontech ha scelto Genova, unica città in Italia, per uno studio sui vaccini anti-covid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pensare che se Pfizer scoprisse effetti collaterali gravi  a lungo termine sul suo vaccino lo divulgherebbe al mondo è surreale.
Non si è mai sentito che gli alunni si danno i voti da soli.
Dopo averci ripetuto per mesi che il vaccino non è sperimentale ora fanno partire i test sugli effetti collaterali a lungo (in realtà manco tanto) periodo.
Beh se non altro non avranno problemi per reperire le cavie...


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Per me saremo in piena emergenza Sars-Cov 4.
> Variante della variante della variante, in cui il cinghiale costituirà il serbatoio animale.
> Il primo caso accertato a livello mondiale sarà nella periferia di Roma.
> Verranno evacuate tutte le aree urbane dove arrivano i cinghiali.


Olo e Arci a caccia di cinghialotti….


----------



## ologramma (21 Gennaio 2022)

anche se la televisione  non riporta tutti i casi di persone morte per non essersi vaccinati , ne muoiono  non tante ma ci sono , un mio amico 55 enne sano , oggi ho saputo da miei conoscenti un loro amico  non vax credo 65enne , positivi come anche la moglie , lui si è recato a Roma per la manifestazione   si è infettato e poi deceduto , non aveva niente  , era solo convinto  di non farselo , la moglie non lo so come sta ,messa  e neanche ho chiesto, ma quale pensiero  ho pensato pur non conoscendolo?
Immaginatelo


----------



## ologramma (21 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Olo e Arci a caccia di cinghialotti….


sai quel fenomeno di Zingaretti come altri  politici regionali d'Italia non hanno  voluto  accollarsi il problema , che spetta loro risolverlo, ma hanno preferito  fregarsene e cavalcare il malcontento della gente , vedi le critiche  alla sindaca di Roma


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai quel fenomeno di Zingaretti come altri  politici regionali d'Italia non hanno  voluto  accollarsi il problema , che spetta loro risolverlo, ma hanno preferito  fregarsene e cavalcare il malcontento della gente , vedi le critiche  alla sindaca di Roma


A proposito il nuovo sindaco come va?


----------



## ologramma (21 Gennaio 2022)

non lo so  , e non mi interessa  , perchè ora gli autobus  non vanno più a fuoco ,  a monnezza  ce sta sempre ,, i problemi delle discariche che nessuno vuole non se ne parla , le buche   ce ne sono rimaste poche perchè la Raggi ha asfaltato una marea di strade , e quelle poche   sembrano scomparse ......... che seguito  l'elenco è lungo , la gente pensava che votando questo veniva il mago con la bacchetta magica , diamogli tempo  e poi  vedremo


----------



## ologramma (21 Gennaio 2022)

void ha detto:


> Pensare che se Pfizer scoprisse effetti collaterali gravi  a lungo termine sul suo vaccino lo divulgherebbe al mondo è surreale.
> Non si è mai sentito che gli alunni si danno i voti da soli.
> Dopo averci ripetuto per mesi che il vaccino non è sperimentale ora fanno partire i test sugli effetti collaterali a lungo (in realtà manco tanto) periodo.
> Beh se non altro non avranno problemi per reperire le cavie...


ho riportato quello scritto solo per  fa vedere  cosa stanno facendo , ricordi le polemiche sugli effetti collaterali  dei vaccini?
Io dico che erano strumentali  , sarebbe stato meglio spegnere non la televisione ma il cervello  ha quelli che non sono  le persone adatte alle critiche che smossero la polemica in quei giorni iniziali della pandemia con le morti che abbiamo constatato .
Non seguo più dibattiti  con i politici capiscioni solo per motivi personali , ricordate che parecchi alle prossime votazioni se ne andranno a fanculo , quindi non votateli molto dipende sempre da noi


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2022)

void ha detto:


> Pensare che se Pfizer scoprisse effetti collaterali gravi  a lungo termine sul suo vaccino lo divulgherebbe al mondo è surreale.
> Non si è mai sentito che gli alunni si danno i voti da soli.
> Dopo averci ripetuto per mesi che il vaccino non è sperimentale ora fanno partire i test sugli effetti collaterali a lungo (in realtà manco tanto) periodo.
> Beh se non altro non avranno problemi per reperire le cavie...


Lungo sono 10 anni.
Lo sapremo tra 9.


----------



## Andromeda4 (21 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La cosa bella di questa discussione è che siamo partiti da una domanda "Voi vi farete vaccinare", con le prime risposte che vertevano sull'opportunità di vaccinarsi, considerandola ancora una scelta, e dubitando di qualsiasi obbligo in merito, all'obbligatorietà attuale di proseguire tutti col ciclo vaccinale per tempo indefinito per poter conservare il diritto di svolgere qualsiasi attività, lavoro compreso.
> Tornare a pagina uno di questa discussione ti proietta indietro di un secolo.
> E ci siamo davvero tutti adeguati alla nuova realtà senza neppure più porci le domande iniziali.
> Chi ha tempo la rilegga, è molto curiosa.


Io l'avevo iniziata, ma poi la cronaca ha preso il sopravvento. Ho parlato anche della mia terza dose, e ora le pagine continuano ad accumularsi.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La cosa bella di questa discussione è che siamo partiti da una domanda "Voi vi farete vaccinare", con le prime risposte che vertevano sull'opportunità di vaccinarsi, considerandola ancora una scelta, e dubitando di qualsiasi obbligo in merito, all'obbligatorietà attuale di proseguire tutti col ciclo vaccinale per tempo indefinito per poter conservare il diritto di svolgere qualsiasi attività, lavoro compreso.
> Tornare a pagina uno di questa discussione ti proietta indietro di un secolo.
> E ci siamo davvero tutti adeguati alla nuova realtà senza neppure più porci le domande iniziali.
> Chi ha tempo la rilegga, è molto curiosa.


Non ho tempo per rileggerla, però mi ricordo più di quella all'inizio di tutto, tempi del primo lockdown.
Sull'obbligo vaccinale mi ha colpito la notizia, della ragazza che ha abordito nel parcheggio dell'ospedale.








						Covid: è incinta ma senza molecolare non la visitano, perde il bambino nel parcheggio dell'ospedale
					

La donna, stando alla ricostruzione del marito, ha abortito nel parcheggio dell'ospedale San Pietro di Sassari. Disposta una indagine interna sui fatti dall'azienda ospedaliera; il ministero nei prossimi giorni manderà i suoi ispettori a fare luce




					www.rainews.it


----------



## ologramma (22 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io l'avevo iniziata, ma poi la cronaca ha preso il sopravvento. Ho parlato anche della mia terza dose, e ora le pagine continuano ad accumularsi.


be se vedi la televisione dove giri  giri stanno sempre parlando di covid , mi inizio  ha stancare quindi preferisco vedere cose leggere


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> be se vedi la televisione dove giri  giri stanno sempre parlando di covid , mi inizio  ha stancare quindi preferisco vedere cose leggere


Non intendevo dire che ho seguito la cronaca in tv... ma che, nel thread, si sono via via aggiornate le informazioni per poi accumularsi talmente tante pagine nuove che a un certo punto non riuscivo più a starci dietro.
Anch'io non ne posso più del bombardamento mediatico sul covid. Sembra che esista solo quello.


----------



## Foglia (22 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho tempo per rileggerla, però mi ricordo più di quella all'inizio di tutto, tempi del primo lockdown.
> Sull'obbligo vaccinale mi ha colpito la notizia, della ragazza che ha abordito nel parcheggio dell'ospedale.
> 
> 
> ...


Spero solo che la denuncia vada a buon fine.  Davvero molto, molto triste, leggere notizie simili (a dire il vero spero anche, in alternativa, che sia annoverabile tra le fake-news). E il gramo (nel già gramo) sarebbe che nemmeno essere vaccinati serve ad avere un trattamento non dico consono a un ospedale, ma umano almeno.  Che schifo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Spero solo che la denuncia vada a buon fine.  Davvero molto, molto triste, leggere notizie simili (a dire il vero spero anche, in alternativa, che sia annoverabile tra le fake-news). E il gramo (nel già gramo) sarebbe che nemmeno essere vaccinati serve ad avere un trattamento non dico consono a un ospedale, ma umano almeno.  Che schifo.


Non mi è mai stato richiesto di mostrare il green pass in ospedale.


----------



## Foglia (22 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi è mai stato richiesto di mostrare il green pass in ospedale.


Allora o è una fake new o tu sei stata fortunata. Io comunque so di ricoverati in totale solitudine perché non possono ricevere visite.


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi è mai stato richiesto di mostrare il green pass in ospedale.


Le era stato richiesto il tampone molecolare, in realtà.
Certo che l'umanità questi la prendono di tacco proprio.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allora o è una fake new o tu sei stata fortunata. Io comunque so di ricoverati in totale solitudine perché non possono ricevere visite.


Sono stata in più ospedali per ragioni diverse


----------



## Marjanna (22 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Spero solo che la denuncia vada a buon fine.  Davvero molto, molto triste, leggere notizie simili (a dire il vero spero anche, in alternativa, che sia annoverabile tra le fake-news). E il gramo (nel già gramo) sarebbe che nemmeno essere vaccinati serve ad avere un trattamento non dico consono a un ospedale, ma umano almeno.  Che schifo.


Ne dubito altamente, che vada a buon fine. Tu sei avvocato, dovresti avere più notizioni di me su cosa significa una denuncia, poi denuncia a medico, partirei da qui a chiedermi se davvero si tratta di denuncia ad un specifico medico, messa così senza una consulenza con un legale dice poco, manifesta il dolore e la rabbia dei due mancati genitori.
Non credo si tratti di fake news (ti metto sotto degli articoli, ma ne puoi facilmente trovare da te), magari è da capire quanto abbia effettivamente inciso il rimandare a casa la ragazza.
I medici dicono che l'aborto era inevitabile a quanto pare, quindi al limite è saltata la palliazione, l'accompagnamento fittizio alla perdita del feto. E' da dire che c'è chi rischia la propria stessa vita a fronte di un aborto, percui un monitoraggio ci starebbe stato. Da quel che leggo non hanno fatto neppure delle analisi del sangue, abbastanza di routine nell'entrata in pronto soccorso.
Quello che a me arriva da articoli così https://www.lanuovasardegna.it/sass...bo-via-all-ispezione-del-ministero-1.41145107 è che bisogna smuovere i social, fb e cagate varie, ma così alte cariche muovono il culo, poi per andare a fare il tour in struttura... 








						Incinta perde il bimbo: dramma in Ostetricia e poi un ingiusto linciaggio
					

Sassari, insulti e minacce al personale sanitario costretto ad applicare le regole anti Covid per l'ingresso in ospedale




					www.lanuovasardegna.it
				



Scrivo davvero di corsa, vedo due immagini, quello di una donna e la rabbia che può portare l'aver perso il bimbo, e dall'altra parte il linciaggio mediatico, la voce del reparto d'eccellenza che viene scalfita... 
Nessuna novità. Per chi negli ospedali ha girato e ha capito come gira la sanità. 
Rimane che, al posto del marito della signora, parlo di lui perchè lei stava male, mi sarei chiesto cosa fare. Sai quando la società ti vuole contenuto e razionale, e non hai mica tanto tempo (tua moglie sta male), e dall'altra parte non sai cosa otteresti a buttare giù il portone e farti cacare. E magari non serve a niente, ma non si può pretendere che chi non ha una laurea in medicina, faccia la pecorella pure a fronte di cose simili.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allora o è una fake new o tu sei stata fortunata. Io comunque so di ricoverati in totale solitudine perché non possono ricevere visite.


Se i ricoverati sono in condizioni di fragilità, ad esempio in terapia intensiva, lo trovo normale, accadeva anche prima.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ne dubito altamente, che vada a buon fine. Tu sei avvocato, dovresti avere più notizioni di me su cosa significa una denuncia, poi denuncia a medico, partirei da qui a chiedermi se davvero si tratta di denuncia ad un specifico medico, messa così senza una consulenza con un legale dice poco, manifesta il dolore e la rabbia dei due mancati genitori.
> Non credo si tratti di fake news (ti metto sotto degli articoli, ma ne puoi facilmente trovare da te), magari è da capire quanto abbia effettivamente inciso il rimandare a casa la ragazza.
> I medici dicono che l'aborto era inevitabile a quanto pare, quindi al limite è saltata la palliazione, l'accompagnamento fittizio alla perdita del feto. E' da dire che c'è chi rischia la propria stessa vita a fronte di un aborto, percui un monitoraggio ci starebbe stato. Da quel che leggo non hanno fatto neppure delle analisi del sangue, abbastanza di routine nell'entrata in pronto soccorso.
> Quello che a me arriva da articoli così https://www.lanuovasardegna.it/sass...bo-via-all-ispezione-del-ministero-1.41145107 è che bisogna smuovere i social, fb e cagate varie, ma così alte cariche muovono il culo, poi per andare a fare il tour in struttura...
> ...


Ma succede che una malattia non venga riconosciuta come grave al triage. Indipendentemente dalla situazione di questi due anni.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se i ricoverati sono in condizioni di fragilità, ad esempio in terapia intensiva, lo trovo normale, accadeva anche prima.


Anche nei reparti e nelle case di riposo 
Puoi andare al cinema con il Green pass e non puoi stare vicino a un familiare in ospedale 
Capitasse a me chiamerebbero i Carabinieri tutti i giorni per impedirmi di entrare 
Anche perché fa molto comodo non avere familiari presenti


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche nei reparti e nelle case di riposo
> Puoi andare al cinema con il Green pass e non puoi stare vicino a un familiare in ospedale
> Capitasse a me chiamerebbero i Carabinieri tutti i giorni per impedirmi di entrare
> Anche perché fa molto comodo non avere familiari presenti


Al cinema non hai vicino una persona che sta già lottando per sopravvivere.
Ripeto che sono stata in diversi ospedali, per ragioni diverse, e nessuno ha chiesto nulla.


----------



## Foglia (22 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma succede che una malattia non venga riconosciuta come grave al triage. Indipendentemente dalla situazione di questi due anni.


E' la motivazione che è grave.
Vedi, un medico può (sbagliando comunque, eh) dirti che non hai nulla di grave, e rimandarti a casa DOPO UNA VISITA.
Qui, se ho ben capito, persino la visita è stata negata. E a chi, di grazia? A una COLPEVOLE di non essere vaccinata? No, a una che, malgrado perdite di sangue (dando per buona la notizia eh, ci mancherebbe) e d0olori alla pancia, non ha pensato di fare un tampone per accedere alla visita. C'è un solo aggettivo che mi viene in mente per tutto ciò, ed è INUMANO.

@Marjanna : parlo un pò "di pancia", nel vero senso del termine, perché ho avuto un'amica che ha abortito (era anche oltre la quinta settimana, a dire il vero). Nel suo caso, portava una bambina che - per ragioni varie - era incompatibile con la vita. Non ha fatto tempo a recarsi in ospedale per l'aborto terapeutico, ed è stata la natura a provvedere al suo posto. E' diventata madre di uno splendido bimbo, alla veneranda età di 41 anni , ma rischiò seriamente la vita. Ora: la donna dell'articolo la ha parimenti rischiata. In un parcheggio, poco dopo essere stata espulsa dal P.S. di un ospedale. Se le cose fossero andate realisticamente così, sussistono gli estremi per un risarcimento. Non per la perdita del bambino, presumibilmente, ma per il danno conseguente al mancato immediato ricovero in codice rosso.


----------



## Foglia (22 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche nei reparti e nelle case di riposo
> Puoi andare al cinema con il Green pass e non puoi stare vicino a un familiare in ospedale
> Capitasse a me chiamerebbero i Carabinieri tutti i giorni per impedirmi di entrare
> Anche perché fa molto comodo non avere familiari presenti


E brava.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' la motivazione che è grave.
> Vedi, un medico può (sbagliando comunque, eh) dirti che non hai nulla di grave, e rimandarti a casa DOPO UNA VISITA.
> Qui, se ho ben capito, persino la visita è stata negata. E a chi, di grazia? A una COLPEVOLE di non essere vaccinata? No, a una che, malgrado perdite di sangue (dando per buona la notizia eh, ci mancherebbe) e d0olori alla pancia, non ha pensato di fare un tampone per accedere alla visita. C'è un solo aggettivo che mi viene in mente per tutto ciò, ed è INUMANO.
> 
> @Marjanna : parlo un pò "di pancia", nel vero senso del termine, perché ho avuto un'amica che ha abortito (era anche oltre la quinta settimana, a dire il vero). Nel suo caso, portava una bambina che - per ragioni varie - era incompatibile con la vita. Non ha fatto tempo a recarsi in ospedale per l'aborto terapeutico, ed è stata la natura a provvedere al suo posto. E' diventata madre di uno splendido bimbo, alla veneranda età di 41 anni , ma rischiò seriamente la vita. Ora: la donna dell'articolo la ha parimenti rischiata. In un parcheggio, poco dopo essere stata espulsa dal P.S. di un ospedale. Se le cose fossero andate realisticamente così, sussistono gli estremi per un risarcimento. Non per la perdita del bambino, presumibilmente, ma per il danno conseguente al mancato immediato ricovero in codice rosso.


Ma non ha senso.
Poi possono succedere anche cose prive di senso. Soprattutto se persone non formate sono messe nella condizione di avere del potere.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al cinema non hai vicino una persona che sta già lottando per sopravvivere.
> Ripeto che sono stata in diversi ospedali, per ragioni diverse, e nessuno ha chiesto nulla.


Io sto parlando di visite ai parenti  che sono ancora vietate ed è assurdo


----------



## Foglia (22 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non ha senso.
> Poi possono succedere anche cose prive di senso. Soprattutto se persone non formate sono messe nella condizione di avere del potere.


Per questo spero che i fatti vengano accertati. Ma se fossero rispondenti al vero, direi che ci vorrebbe una pena esemplare all'Ospedale in questione. Che adesso non basta più nemmeno il vaccino per essere curati di tutt'altro, hanno davvero rotto il cazzo. A tacere la situazione di chi ha ancora avuto la forza di scegliere di non vaccinarsi, che oggi potrebbe crepare per strada senza il benché minimo soccorso. E poco manca che mentre sei magari in coma o gravemente sanguinante, ti chiedano il green pass.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per questo spero che i fatti vengano accertati. Ma se fossero rispondenti al vero, direi che ci vorrebbe una pena esemplare all'Ospedale in questione. Che adesso non basta più nemmeno il vaccino per essere curati di tutt'altro, hanno davvero rotto il cazzo. A tacere la situazione di chi ha ancora avuto la forza di scegliere di non vaccinarsi, che oggi potrebbe crepare per strada senza il benché minimo soccorso. E poco manca che mentre sei magari in coma o gravemente sanguinante, ti chiedano il green pass.


Mi sembra una rabbia degna di miglior causa, visto che non corrisponde alla realtà,  a parte rari casi che non posso escludere, perché so bene che in Italia vi sono differenze notevoli.


----------



## omicron (22 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allora o è una fake new o tu sei stata fortunata. Io comunque so di ricoverati in totale solitudine perché non possono ricevere visite.


Confermo


----------



## omicron (22 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Le era stato richiesto il tampone molecolare, in realtà.
> Certo che l'umanità questi la prendono di tacco proprio.


Il tampone te lo fanno in ospedale 
Sinceramente credo (e spero), che sia una notizia falsa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allora o è una fake new o tu sei stata fortunata. Io comunque so di ricoverati in totale solitudine perché non possono ricevere visite.


In alcuni enti accreditati col SSN lo richiedono...anche per fare visite ed esami...
Se hai un emergenza ti accolgono al PS e ti curano... successivamente per le visite di controllo per accedere alla struttura ti chiedono il green pass .non ce l hai ..non fai la visita...
Parlo non per sentito dire ma da chi lavora all interno....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> la quinta settimana, a dire il vero). Nel suo caso, portava una bambina che - per ragioni varie - era incompatibile con la vita. Non ha fatto tempo a recarsi in ospedale per l'aborto terapeutico, ed è stata la natura


Puoi abortire tranquillamente fino alla 12 settimana...
Per aborto terapeutico per incompatibilità alla vita puoi farlo fino al 5 mese di gestione (non so esattamente la settimana di gestazione...)


----------



## Foglia (22 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra una rabbia degna di miglior causa, *visto che non corrisponde alla realtà*,  a parte rari casi che non posso escludere, perché so bene che in Italia vi sono differenze notevoli.


Ah ma guarda, leggendo l'ultimo dpcm, mi sembra che tanto distanti da quella realtà (che spero anch'io essere falsa, anche se purtroppo non ci conto) non saremo di qui a breve. Ci sono tre mamme in chat (tre di numero, per fortuna) che ora stanno facendo un tifo sfegatato affinché i loro figli, se vaccinati, siano gli unici a poter saltare la quarantena. Il tutto in barba all'evidenza (vale a dire che pure il vaccino non elimina i contagi), ma tant'è che è di evidenza scientifica (sono ironica, eh   ) che il covid sia pericolosissimo in quella fascia di età.... E infatti mai come ora si hanno notizia di bambini intubati e perseguitati dagli effetti del cd. "long covid". Sui vaccini, al contrario, vige quasi un riserbo sacrale, a parlare dei possibili effetti collaterali dopo un anno di sperimentazione. Ma che problema c'è, in fin dei conti, vacciniamo i bambini, perché altrimenti - tra un pò - a scuola (dell'obbligo, eh) ci andranno solo i vaccinati. Poi sento ste notizie, per cui la scusa del tampone vale anche per i vaccinati che si fiondano in ospedale con le avvisaglie di un aborto, ed è chiaro che mi monti la rabbia. Farebbero arrabbiare anche un santo, certe notizie, in sto contesto. Mi taccio che è meglio, va


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi è mai stato richiesto di mostrare il green pass in ospedale.


Se accompagni una persona fragile o un minore te lo chiedono...
Altrimenti non entri...O peggio ancora non entra il minore perché senza un adulto non può essere visitato....
Prenota una visita con il SSN e senti cosa ti dicono per l accesso in struttura...

Qua guarda te lo assicuro!


----------



## Foglia (22 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Puoi abortire tranquillamente fino alla 12 settimana...
> Per aborto terapeutico per incompatibilità alla vita puoi farlo fino al 5 mese di gestione (non so esattamente la settimana di gestazione...)


Era al limite, mi sembra. Comunque non ha nemmeno avuto la scelta  Me la immagino rispedita al mittente oggi, per mancanza di tampone. Lei che quando l'ha persa, mancava poco che ci rimanesse anche lei.


----------



## Foglia (22 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se accompagni una persona fragile o un minore te lo chiedono...
> Altrimenti non entri...O peggio ancora non entra il minore perché senza un adulto non può essere visitato....
> Prenota una visita con il SSN e senti cosa ti dicono per l accesso in struttura...
> 
> Qua guarda te lo assicuro!


Alla faccia del garantire (almeno) i servizi essenziali. Roba da terzo mondo per non dire altro.
Vabbé, ora provo a pensare ad altro, perché quando penso a questo argomento mi monta un fotone che non è nemmeno possibile descrivere. E meno male che la scelta di isolare i soggetti a rischio sarebbe stata impopolare. Adesso, dai 50 in su, se non ti vaccini, sei pure in sanzione. E a scendere davanti a te hai solo la scelta se vivere una non-vita, oppure vaccinarti, fare da cavia, e in più pregare che il vaccino "basti" se stai al P.S. Ora poi introdurranno anche la scriminante dei 120 giorni. Prima durava un anno, poi nove mesi, ora sei ma di fatto se sei fuori dai 4 hai già una mezza sega di green pass. Vedo che, per lo meno, hanno avuto le idee chiare sulla durata dell'efficacia. Se lo stesso è per gli effetti collaterali e i rischi, abbiamo di che star tranquilli


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> a scendere davanti a te hai solo la scelta se vivere una non-vita, oppure vaccinarti, fare da cavia, e in


Beh abbiamo scelto di usare i ns figli come cavie...passami il termine ..abbiamo vaccinato bimbi di 5 anni per cercare di contenere tutta sta merda..

Non mi sembra eccessivo chiedere ad un over 50 di fare una punturina ..

Perché vorrei proprio vedere un no vax che si preoccupa tanto dell' effetto del vaccino se si fa tante seghe mentali prima di fumare (se fumatore)...o semplicemente prima di prendere un semplice farmaco da banco....
O se mangiare tutti i giorni carne rossa


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se accompagni una persona fragile o un minore te lo chiedono...
> Altrimenti non entri...O peggio ancora non entra il minore perché senza un adulto non può essere visitato....
> Prenota una visita con il SSN e senti cosa ti dicono per l accesso in struttura...
> 
> Qua guarda te lo assicuro!


Io non sono un minore.


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il tampone te lo fanno in ospedale
> Sinceramente credo (e spero), che sia una notizia falsa


Non so se sia una notizia falsa. La ragazza è stata intervistata da parecchie trasmissioni. Ora, che io sappia le notizie, prima di passare in tv, dovrebbero essere verificate...


----------



## Foglia (22 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh abbiamo scelto di usare i ns figli come cavie...passami il termine ..abbiamo vaccinato bimbi di 5 anni per cercare di contenere tutta sta merda..
> 
> Non mi sembra eccessivo chiedere ad un over 50 di fare una punturina ..
> 
> ...


Non sono d'accordo eh. Io farei il possibile per evitarlo a mio figlio , sono in verità molto preoccupata.  Ma non è che se lo dovesse fare (purtroppo suo padre la pensa diversamente da me), o ancora non è perché alla fine mi ci hanno costretta NEI FATTI, in maniera vigliacca, allora nutro risentimento nei confronti di un cinquantenne non vaccinato.
Purtroppo è quello che stanno inducendo la gente a fare. Questo è innegabile.  Basta vedere come vengono dipinti i non vaccinati, a partire dalla etichetta di "no vax", fino alla identificazione con pochi autori di gesti inconsulti o scellerati. Quando la realtà è ben un'altra: al mio amico andato in P.S. con gravi problemi di equilibrio e una bazza sul collo, che ha segnalato di essersi vaccinato con la seconda dose da una settimana appena, i medici  (pur non avendo individuato altre cause) hanno fatto spalluccia....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sono un minore.


No ovvio ti indicavo se tu sei l accompagnare puoi accedere ad accompagnare solo o un disabile o uno fragile o un minore...
Tu come accompagnatore devi avere il GP... altrimenti non entri!


----------



## Foglia (22 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No ovvio ti indicavo se tu sei l accompagnare puoi accedere ad accompagnare solo o un disabile o uno fragile o un minore...
> Tu come accompagnatore devi avere il GP... altrimenti non entri!


E se non entri non visitano. Molto democratico!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non so se sia una notizia falsa. La ragazza è stata intervistata da parecchie trasmissioni. Ora, che io sappia le notizie, *prima di passare in tv, dovrebbero essere verificate*...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> E se non entri non visitano. Molto democratico!


Si ..o mandi l anziano solo che praticamente è inutile ..
Il minore...non te lo visitano...
Ma almeno adesso entri...
In piena emergenza non ti facevano assolutamente entrare....
Assurdo...
Io 2 mesi fa ho portato una zia anziana a fare una visita...
Fosse entrata solo non avrebbe fatto manco l accettazione ..
E non ti dico per arrivare nell' ambulatorio corretto...con mezzo ospedale chiuso ..
Stavo io per arrendermi e dire ok torniamo a casa e amen ..
Senza parlare di chi sta facendo la chemio...
Prima di farla oltre agli esami ematici di routine devi fare il tampone...se sei positivo salti la cura...
Così non muori di covid ma di tumore si!


----------



## omicron (22 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non so se sia una notizia falsa. La ragazza è stata intervistata da parecchie trasmissioni. Ora, che io sappia le notizie, prima di passare in tv, dovrebbero essere verificate...


Mah insomma non è che in Italia siamo tra i primi per libertà di stampa


----------



## omicron (22 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ..o mandi l anziano solo che praticamente è inutile ..
> Il minore...non te lo visitano...
> Ma almeno adesso entri...
> In piena emergenza non ti facevano assolutamente entrare....
> ...


E poi ti mettono tra i morti di Covid per aumentare i numeri


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E poi ti mettono tra i morti di Covid per aumentare i numeri


Quello è il problema!


----------



## omicron (22 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Quello è il problema!


Comunque ho avuto recentemente esperienza di persona non vaccinata (per ragioni mediche ma pur sempre non vaccinata), andata in ospedale per ragioni gravi del tutto estranee al Covid
Che una volta trovata positiva è stata schiaffata in reparto Covid finché non è risultata negativa ;da notare che per entrare in reparto Covid basta un tampone positivo ma per uscirne ne vogliono due negativi), in reparto questa persona era l’unica non vaccinata e l’unica asintomatica, gli altri avevano tutti 3 dosi e stavano pure male


----------



## Marjanna (22 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma succede che una malattia non venga riconosciuta come grave al triage. Indipendentemente dalla situazione di questi due anni.


Vero. Però il punto allora si sposta, e diviene "cosa credo sia la sanità" con varie declinazioni.
Per dirti salvo dolori forti, come può a volte essere quello di un'otite, dove entri in ospedale e passi fondamentalmente a fare una medicazione, io di sabato e domenica non andrei al pronto soccorso, perchè so che nell'ospedale che conoscono io, nei fine settimana qualcosa cambia. So che c'è chi è convinto che recarsi in un pronto soccorso al mercoledì o al sabato sia la stessa cosa. Ripeto: io penso a un determinato ospedale. Te puoi pure rispondermi che a Milano non è così. A Milano.

Se una persona determinate cose non le sa e le viene detto di tornare perchè non ha un tampone molecolare e poi abortisce, un cittadino si incazza e per me è anche ovvio che lo sia. Siamo noi che abbiamo creato una realtà salva-bambino e tutela delle donne gravide, e poi ti arriva una in pronto soccorso e la mandi via perchè tanto a 5 mesi capitano aborti e non ci si può far niente? Allora se permetti glielo dici. Donne state per abortire a 5 mesi? State a casa è meglio! 
Leggere del reparto di eccellenza in cui tale cittadino non è entrato mi fa sorridere. E non metto in dubbio che ci siano i mezzi, ne il personale formato nel reparto, ma evidentemente qualche falla organizzativa c'è stata.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche nei reparti e nelle case di riposo
> Puoi andare al cinema con il Green pass e non puoi stare vicino a un familiare in ospedale
> Capitasse a me chiamerebbero i Carabinieri tutti i giorni per impedirmi di entrare
> Anche perché fa molto comodo non avere familiari presenti


Ma guarda sentita di recente, manco in Hospice.
Comunque non funzionerebbe con i Carabinieri.
Purtroppo ogni persona vorrebbe entrare, poi nel momento che ti dicono che c'è un reparto contagiato vedi come la gente si incazza uguale.
Però ci sono modi e modi di gestire la comunicazione. Come sempre.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vero. Però il punto allora si sposta, e diviene "cosa credo sia la sanità" con varie declinazioni.
> Per dirti salvo dolori forti, come può a volte essere quello di un'otite, dove entri in ospedale e passi fondamentalmente a fare una medicazione, io di sabato e domenica non andrei al pronto soccorso, perchè so che nell'ospedale che conoscono io, nei fine settimana qualcosa cambia. So che c'è chi è convinto che recarsi in un pronto soccorso al mercoledì o al sabato sia la stessa cosa. Ripeto: io penso a un determinato ospedale. Te puoi pure rispondermi che a Milano non è così. A Milano.
> 
> Se una persona determinate cose non le sa e le viene detto di tornare perchè non ha un tampone molecolare e poi abortisce, un cittadino si incazza e per me è anche ovvio che lo sia. Siamo noi che abbiamo creato una realtà salva-bambino e tutela delle donne gravide, e poi ti arriva una in pronto soccorso e la mandi via perchè tanto a 5 mesi capitano aborti e non ci si può far niente? Allora se permetti glielo dici. Donne state per abortire a 5 mesi? State a casa è meglio!
> ...


Faccio la volontaria in hospice e praticamente sono due anni che non possiamo essere presenti 
Confermo che anche in hospice fanno entrare una persona e per poco tempo. Una vergogna


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi è mai stato richiesto di mostrare il green pass in ospedale.


Nemmeno a me e ci sono stato venerdì.


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> In alcuni enti accreditati col SSN lo richiedono...anche per fare visite ed esami...
> Se hai un emergenza ti accolgono al PS e ti curano... successivamente per le visite di controllo per accedere alla struttura ti chiedono il green pass .non ce l hai ..non fai la visita...
> Parlo non per sentito dire ma da chi lavora all interno....


Venerdì cardio sotto sforzo al sottoscritto in ospedale. Non mi hanno chiesto alcun GP. Dovevano?


----------



## omicron (22 Gennaio 2022)




----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vero. Però il punto allora si sposta, e diviene "cosa credo sia la sanità" con varie declinazioni.
> Per dirti salvo dolori forti, come può a volte essere quello di un'otite, dove entri in ospedale e passi fondamentalmente a fare una medicazione, io di sabato e domenica non andrei al pronto soccorso, perchè so che nell'ospedale che conoscono io, nei fine settimana qualcosa cambia. So che c'è chi è convinto che recarsi in un pronto soccorso al mercoledì o al sabato sia la stessa cosa. Ripeto: io penso a un determinato ospedale. Te puoi pure rispondermi che a Milano non è così. A Milano.
> 
> Se una persona determinate cose non le sa e le viene detto di tornare perchè non ha un tampone molecolare e poi abortisce, un cittadino si incazza e per me è anche ovvio che lo sia. Siamo noi che abbiamo creato una realtà salva-bambino e tutela delle donne gravide, e poi ti arriva una in pronto soccorso e la mandi via perchè tanto a 5 mesi capitano aborti e non ci si può far niente? Allora se permetti glielo dici. Donne state per abortire a 5 mesi? State a casa è meglio!
> ...


Ma la sanità ha uno sproposito di problemi. Certamente la pandemia non ha aiutato.
Ho detto che non mi è stato richiesto il Green pass nelle numerose volte che sono stata in ospedale ultimamente.
Se invece vogliamo parlare dei sistemi di prenotazione che invogliano a rivolgersi al privato o delle pretese dei cittadini di volere subito l’appuntamento per visite di routine che vanno programmate nei termini di anni ecc è in altro discorso.


----------



## Marjanna (22 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la sanità ha uno sproposito di problemi. Certamente la pandemia non ha aiutato.
> Ho detto che non mi è stato richiesto il Green pass nelle numerose volte che sono stata in ospedale ultimamente.
> Se invece vogliamo parlare dei sistemi di prenotazione che invogliano a rivolgersi al privato o delle pretese dei cittadini di volere subito l’appuntamento per visite di routine che vanno programmate nei termini di anni ecc è in altro discorso.


Neppure a me hanno chiesto mai il Green Pass, all'inizio già lo preparavo in mano, in svariati luoghi anche ospedali, convinta che questa stampa mi sarebbe stata richiesta. Oggi l'ho sostituita con quello con terza dose, quello con i Super poteri 
E non solo non mi è stato chiesto, sono stata ripetutamente invitata a levare la mascherina dentro studi privati, anche da persone parecchio over (over non minchiaroni, ma che a intelligenza e cultura stan ben avanti a me).
Nello specifico non so in che reparti sei entrata, comunque ciò non rende falsa la dichiarazione della ragazza, almeno fino a che non viene provato il contrario. La sanità ha uno sproposito di problemi, andresti a dirlo ad una madre che ha appeno perso un bambino, e che in ciò che ha vissuto ha visto negare l'accesso ad un reparto per mancanza di un tampone?
La sua vicenda, vera o no, è stata usata. Usata dai no vax perchè un aborto è qualcosa di forte, usata al contrario, per parare il culo all'azienda che con notizie di questo tipo rischia che venga scalfita l'immagine. Cosa rimarrà a lei, in lei, e di lei per lei di tutto questo, non lo so...



Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra una rabbia degna di miglior causa, visto che non corrisponde alla realtà,  a parte rari casi che non posso escludere, perché so bene che in Italia vi sono differenze notevoli.


Ho letto ora questo tuo commento. 
Versione azienda: https://www.lanuovasardegna.it/regi...tetricia-accuse-ingiuste-ai-medici-1.41155286
Versione ragazza: https://www.mediasetplay.mediaset.i...-respinta-al-pronto-soccorso_F311546301002C03


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mah insomma non è che in Italia siamo tra i primi per libertà di stampa


Sono due cose diverse. La censura è una cosa e sono la prima a dire che abbiamo un'informazione imbavaglia, tendenziosa, filogovernativa, e, adesso, volta a terrorizzare invece che a rassicurare.
Altra cosa è verificare l'attendibilità di una notizia, le fonti, prima di diramarla.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Neppure a me hanno chiesto mai il Green Pass, all'inizio già lo preparavo in mano, in svariati luoghi anche ospedali, convinta che questa stampa mi sarebbe stata richiesta. Oggi l'ho sostituita con quello con terza dose, quello con i Super poteri
> E non solo non mi è stato chiesto, sono stata ripetutamente invitata a levare la mascherina dentro studi privati, anche da persone parecchio over (over non minchiaroni, ma che a intelligenza e cultura stan ben avanti a me).
> Nello specifico non so in che reparti sei entrata, comunque ciò non rende falsa la dichiarazione della ragazza, almeno fino a che non viene provato il contrario. La sanità ha uno sproposito di problemi, andresti a dirlo ad una madre che ha appeno perso un bambino, e che in ciò che ha vissuto ha visto negare l'accesso ad un reparto per mancanza di un tampone?
> La sua vicenda, vera o no, è stata usata. Usata dai no vax perchè un aborto è qualcosa di forte, usata al contrario, per parare il culo all'azienda che con notizie di questo tipo rischia che venga scalfita l'immagine. Cosa rimarrà a lei, in lei, e di lei per lei di tutto questo, non lo so...
> ...


Evidentemente non mi so spiegare.
Non ho detto che il fatto non è accaduto, ho detto che la normativa non prevedeva questo e poi ho riportato la mia esperienza (spero che non mi venga chiesto dove sono andata e perché!). 
Io non faccio mai processi per fatti singoli perché le responsabilità vanno accertate e non abbiamo né i dati né le competenze per farlo.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente non mi so spiegare.
> Non ho detto che il fatto non è accaduto, ho detto che la normativa non prevedeva questo e poi ho riportato la mia esperienza (spero che non mi venga chiesto dove sono andata e perché!).
> Io non faccio mai processi per fatti singoli perché le responsabilità vanno accertate e non abbiamo né i dati né le competenze per farlo.


Ma figurati se ti chiedo dove sei andata. Non mi pareva fosse un processo. Brunetta esce quanto già c'era prima in sanità, il metterci in mezzo il covid, in questo caso un tampone è un in-più.
Non faccio nomi ma di recente ho sentito un video di un ormai noto infettivologo in cui parlava di medici e infermieri che non fanno ferie da due anni. Io non sono negazionista, uso l'igienizzante (senza fare finta), e indosso ffp2 da non so più quanto, ma non venire a dirmi che medici e infermieri non fanno ferie da due anni. Si perde di credibilità, e chi magari non è no-vax ma ha qualche dubbio, così lo ingrassi.

A fronte della notizia della ragazza, non puoi rispondere con un comunicato stampa per pararti il culo e farla passare per scema, e aspettarti che la gente se ne stia buona buona.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma figurati se ti chiedo dove sei andata. Non mi pareva fosse un processo. Brunetta esce quanto già c'era prima in sanità, il metterci in mezzo il covid, in questo caso un tampone è un in-più.
> Non faccio nomi ma di recente ho sentito un video di un ormai noto infettivologo in cui parlava di medici e infermieri che non fanno ferie da due anni. Io non sono negazionista, uso l'igienizzante (senza fare finta), e indosso ffp2 da non so più quanto, ma non venire a dirmi che medici e infermieri non fanno ferie da due anni. Si perde di credibilità, e chi magari non è no-vax ma ha qualche dubbio, così lo ingrassi.
> A fronte della notizia della ragazza, non puoi rispondere con un comunicato stampa per pararti il culo e farla passare per scema, e aspettarti che la gente se ne stia buona buona.


tra i miei amici camperisti ci sono alcuni medici di ospedale coinvolti nelle cure dei malati di Covid, ma non è che li veda poi molto stressati neh. E di ferie ne fanno parecchie, con o senza Covid, come è giusto che sia del resto se le hanno maturate. Per ora sono ancora un diritto.


----------



## omicron (23 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sono due cose diverse. La censura è una cosa e sono la prima a dire che abbiamo un'informazione imbavaglia, tendenziosa, filogovernativa, e, adesso, volta a terrorizzare invece che a rassicurare.
> Altra cosa è verificare l'attendibilità di una notizia, le fonti, prima di diramarla.


È successo spesso che le notizie sbandierate ai quattro venti poi si fossero rivelate ben diverse


----------



## Foglia (23 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente non mi so spiegare.
> Non ho detto che il fatto non è accaduto, ho detto che *la normativa non prevedeva questo* e poi ho riportato la mia esperienza (spero che non mi venga chiesto dove sono andata e perché!).
> Io non faccio mai processi per fatti singoli perché le responsabilità vanno accertate e non abbiamo né i dati né le competenze per farlo.


Sulla normativa, presente! 
Bruni, di quale normativa stai parlando, anzitutto? Di quella che cambia più o meno ogni due settimane?
Benissimo, comunque, a parte diciamo la caducità, e variabilità, di questa normativa, vediamo nel concreto alcuni FATTI.
@bravagiulia75 mi pare abbia già parlato del suo green pass attivo durante il covid, e disattivato a tampone negativo, ma suvvia, sarà un caso e andiamo oltre!
Io sono reduce dall'ennesima pseudo quarantena forzosa, causa mio figlio che è stato contatto diretto. Stavolta l'ho però gestita a modo mio   , atteso che:
- l'unico "provvedimento" di messa in quarantena è stata una mail arrivata dalla segreteria della scuola;
- ATS non ha MAI (e dico MAI) confermato la quarantena (quindi nessun formale provvedimento mi è mai pervenuto);
- analogamente MAI è arrivata alcuna comunicazione inerente l'effettuazione dei tamponi per il rientro: non dovevano essere gratuiti?  Tralasciando che 5 ore di coda al freddo in un punto tampone sono autentica FOLLIA (eh sì, altro che la tanto sbandierata "follia" di chi nutre perplessità sul vaccino o sul green pass), ma qui non c'è stato nemmeno il tentativo di invito al punto tampone fatto con 5 giorni di ritardo rispetto al termine (e che vuoi che siano 5 giorni in più di quarantena per un bambino, suvvia! ), come era capitato in precedenza.
Quindi si è trattato (non solo per mio figlio, ma anche per i suoi compagni.....: facciamo già più di 20 "casi", eh  ) di un fantastico esempio di mera *quarantena morale, *non saprei come meglio definirla, in cui se anche mi avessero beccata in libera uscita non avrebbero potuto dirmi NULLA, non risultando mio figlio presumibilmente in alcuna lista "nera" di ats  O vogliamo per caso dire che la quarantena "vale" per il divieto di uscire a far respirare aria, ma non per garantire almeno il tampone, come previsto dalla normativa? 

Vado avanti?

Parliamo della normativa che sanziona soggetti *cinquantenni, *quindi in piena età da lavoro (che come si diceva in altro 3D probabilmente sarà un miracolo se un domani la vedranno, la pensione), colpevoli di non essersi vaccinati, quando non addirittura macchiatisi dell'enorme "delitto" di provare a recarsi al lavoro (con mezzi propri perché se ti beccano in autobus senza green pass sono altre multe che fioccano!)?

Eppure quando (tempo fa) io dissi che analoghe restrizioni si sarebbero dovute applicare ai soggetti cd "fragili", e ai pensionati (che almeno hanno il culo al caldo), se non vado errata, fosti tra quelli che rilevò l'irragionevolezza e la discriminatorietà di una tale soluzione, che non veniva vista come una soluzione (di sicuro non gradevole, ma per lo meno utile, statistiche dei morti alla mano) volta a ridurre il numero dei morti e a rendere possibile una vita pressoché normale ai soggetti in salute ed età da lavoro/studio, al contempo tutelando l'incolumità dei più deboli (parlavo anche del sistema assistenziale per non lasciarli comunque marcire da soli, eh).

E a proposito di anziani ospedalizzati e normativa, ti riporto un altro FATTO, capitato recentissimamente a persona a me vicina. Ha avuto la madre (70enne, quindi ancora giovane, con parecchie patologie pregresse, "incasinatissima" a livello di salute) ricoverata con una grave polmonite bilaterale. Non ha mai potuto vederla, nemmeno con il binocolo, non ha capito (se non alla fine) se la polmonite fosse dovuta al covid o ad altro, e sai perché? I medici parlavano, esclusivamente per telefono, solo con il padre, ultraottantenne, abbastanza rincoglionito da altre malattie degenerative, il quale non capiva una mazza. Ebbene, questa è la normativa che riguarda (anche) gli anziani colpiti dal covid. Un bel trattamento, non trovi? Avere la madre che sta morendo e non poterla nemmeno vedere per un eventuale saluto, lasciarla su un letto di ospedale senza nessuno che vada anche solo a muoverla un pochino per non farla riempire di piaghe da decubito, non toccarla se non il minimo indispensabile PER GIORNI perché altrimenti chissà che succede, è il trattamento previsto dalla normativa. Oh: questa persona di cui ti parlo (il figlio) è triplo vaccinato, abbastanza giovane e in forze. La madre si è salvata per miracolo. Tornata a casa più morta che viva, con piaghe da decubito inimmaginabili (non è stata in coma per mesi, ma ricoverata per giorni) se solo si fosse provveduto a un trattamento più umano,l o anche solo se si fosse permesso a qualche parente di starle vicino.

Questa è la normativa!
E questi (solo) alcuni FATTI. Se - poi - preferiamo non vederli, e dire che va tutto bene, il vaccino funziona alla grande, le restrizioni e i divieti inumani sono in realtà atti dovuti (per carità però: tutto funziona bene se un legislatore - che nemmeno tale è - dà multe a cinquantenni che dovrebbero lavorare: nessuno però tocchi con restrizioni chi - ALL'ATTO DEI FATTI, e delle statistiche - risulta senz'altro più soggetto ad episodi di morte causa covid), e ats sta realmente garantendo tamponi a tutti, diciamolo.....  e continuiamo pure a vedere come "folli" quelli che qualche perplessità sui rischi/benefici del vaccino la nutre (ora poi vaccino anche per i bambini! Che prima non si ammalavano neanche, ora muoiono tutti! Sugli effetti del vaccino nessuno tuttavia pubblica "liste" con dati, chissà perché..... ), e a dar seguito al folle effetto mediatico guardando ai non vaccinati come i "nemici": altro refrain tipico (sono ironica, eh) dei sistemi democratici. Si sa.... E la normativa è causa/effetto di tutta sta robina qui (eh.... si son addirittura dovuti GIUSTIFICARE, perché 100 euro di multa parevano pochi! ).


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> È successo spesso che le notizie sbandierate ai quattro venti poi si fossero rivelate ben diverse


da chì? 
te lo sei chiesto?
L'esperti hanno sempre detto che le varianti sarebbero state un problema , e cosa stiamo vivendo adesso?
Una variante  , l'ultima in ordine di tempo , fu infettiva delle altre  , finirà?
NO se non vacciniamo tutti quindi ragazzuoli mettetevi l'animo in pace , si avranno ricadute , dovremmo vivere con questa spada sul collo , sperando di trovare un vaccino che debella in modo totale il covid


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Venerdì cardio sotto sforzo al sottoscritto in ospedale. Non mi hanno chiesto alcun GP. Dovevano?


In alcune strutture sanitarie accreditate si lo chiedo anche a chi deve fare gli esami...quello è ancora a discrezione...
Per accompagnare qualcuno in ospedale invece è proprio richiesto


----------



## omicron (23 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> da chì?
> te lo sei chiesto?
> L'esperti hanno sempre detto che le varianti sarebbero state un problema , e cosa stiamo vivendo adesso?
> Una variante  , l'ultima in ordine di tempo , fu infettiva delle altre  , finirà?
> NO se non vacciniamo tutti quindi ragazzuoli mettetevi l'animo in pace , si avranno ricadute , dovremmo vivere con questa spada sul collo , sperando di trovare un vaccino che debella in modo totale il covid


Io parlavo in generale
Comunque a me sembra che i grandi esperti
Non ne abbiano azzeccata neanche una
E negli ospedali ci si io tutti vaccinati comunque…
E anche quelli attualmente in quarantena e positivi sono quasi tutti con due dosi se non tre
Questa campagna vaccinale è stata fatta male
E sta dimostrando di non essere proprio utile né nel contenimento dei contagi né nel ridurre le ospedalizzazioni


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sulla normativa, presente!
> Bruni, di quale normativa stai parlando, anzitutto? Di quella che cambia più o meno ogni due settimane?
> Benissimo, comunque, a parte diciamo la caducità, e variabilità, di questa normativa, vediamo nel concreto alcuni FATTI.
> @bravagiulia75 mi pare abbia già parlato del suo green pass attivo durante il covid, e disattivato a tampone negativo, ma suvvia, sarà un caso e andiamo oltre!
> ...


Concordo sul fatto di non poter assistere un tuo caro nel momento del ricovero è inaccettabile...
Questi poveri anziani malati e soli in un letto di ospedale...
Senza il conforto di nessuno...
Assurdo assurdo assurdo...


----------



## omicron (23 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Concordo sul fatto di non poter assistere un tuo caro nel momento del ricovero è inaccettabile...
> Questi poveri anziani malati e soli in un letto di ospedale...
> Senza il conforto di nessuno...
> Assurdo assurdo assurdo...


Non solo anziani


----------



## Andromeda4 (23 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io parlavo in generale
> Comunque a me sembra che i grandi esperti
> Non ne abbiano azzeccata neanche una
> E negli ospedali ci si io tutti vaccinati comunque…
> ...


Mio fratello, mia cognata e mio nipote tutti positivi. Seconda dose per fratello e cognata, e dicono di essere usciti pochissimo.


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2022)

se ricordi le percentuali che si davano a cosa servivano?
Se si era sicuri del 100% allora si  ,quindi di che ti meravigli se ci sono ammalati con due o terze dosi fatte?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma figurati se ti chiedo dove sei andata. Non mi pareva fosse un processo. Brunetta esce quanto già c'era prima in sanità, il metterci in mezzo il covid, in questo caso un tampone è un in-più.
> Non faccio nomi ma di recente ho sentito un video di un ormai noto infettivologo in cui parlava di medici e infermieri che non fanno ferie da due anni. Io non sono negazionista, uso l'igienizzante (senza fare finta), e indosso ffp2 da non so più quanto, ma non venire a dirmi che medici e infermieri non fanno ferie da due anni. Si perde di credibilità, e chi magari non è no-vax ma ha qualche dubbio, così lo ingrassi.
> 
> A fronte della notizia della ragazza, non puoi rispondere con un comunicato stampa per pararti il culo e farla passare per scema, e aspettarti che la gente se ne stia buona buona.


Le ferie sono irrinunciabili per diritto costituzionale.
Io credo che “la gente” dovrebbe smettere di credere di dover giudicare fatti di cui non sa niente. Penso invece che i cittadini dovrebbero partecipare maggiormente alla vita pubblica e ragionare sui principi e agire per una organizzazione dei servizi senza farsi trascinare dalle singole vicende.
Ad esempio i media stanno molto parlando degli incidenti sul lavoro. Anche un solo morto sarebbe troppo, perché è una vita troncata. Ma l’enfasi è tale che mi ha portato a andare a vedere i dati. 
Andate a vederli e poi vediamo se è una emergenza.
Si parla di delinquenza e insicurezza. Vado a vedere i dati e scopro che sono in costante diminuzione e in Italia tra i più bassi del mondo.
Certamente esiste una tendenza umana a cercare sicurezza e benessere, ma ci vorrebbe anche realismo.
Ho una amica che ha la figlia che vive in Svezia. L’avanzata e civilissima Svezia che citiamo tutti quando vogliamo pensare a un luogo con servizi impeccabili non prevede il pediatra di base e in caso di problemi con i bambini si può telefonare a una infermiera. Apprezziamo quello che c’è e agiamo perché sia migliore.


----------



## Foglia (23 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> da chì?
> te lo sei chiesto?
> L'esperti hanno sempre detto che le varianti sarebbero state un problema , e cosa stiamo vivendo adesso?
> Una variante  , l'ultima in ordine di tempo , fu infettiva delle altre  , finirà?
> NO se non vacciniamo tutti quindi ragazzuoli mettetevi l'animo in pace , si avranno ricadute , dovremmo vivere con questa spada sul collo , sperando di trovare un vaccino che debella in modo totale il covid


Guarda. E' stato SCIENTIFICAMENTE provato che i vaccini attuali non bloccano né il virus, né la sua potenziale diffusione e trasmissione.
Quindi tutti/nessuno vaccinati direi che non risolve questo problema.
Quale è il reale problema?
E' il numero dei morti. A dispetto del vaccino.
Chi muore statisticamente di più per covid?
Ebbene, questi soggetti, una volta individuati, vanno tutelati.
E il loro rapporto rischi/benefici del vaccino è ben diverso dal mio, per non parlare dei bambini.
Rovescio la domanda: perché mai io, che ho buone probabilità di non finire sotto terra per il covid, dovrei sottostare a misure punitive/restrittive se non vaccinata?
Non mi rispondere per senso civico o "per gli altri" eh, te ne prego 
L'ultimo che lo ha fatto (in un contesto di un discorso che ho minimamente coltivato, e non abbandonato da subito per quieto vivere, perché sono stufa anche di queste discussioni) l'ho letteralmente ribaltato. Nella specie trattavasi del padre di una compagna di classe di mio figlio, che all'epoca apostrofai da "eroe" , perché affermava di essersi vaccinato "per gli altri". A me hanno praticamente COSTRETTA, altro che animo in pace 
Diversamente non mi avrebbero vista nemmeno pitturata sul muro.


----------



## Foglia (23 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Le ferie sono irrinunciabili per diritto costituzionale*.
> Io credo che “la gente” dovrebbe smettere di credere di dover giudicare fatti di cui non sa niente. Penso invece che i cittadini dovrebbero partecipare maggiormente alla vita pubblica e ragionare sui principi e agire per una organizzazione dei servizi senza farsi trascinare dalle singole vicende.
> Ad esempio i media stanno molto parlando degli incidenti sul lavoro. Anche un solo morto sarebbe troppo, perché è una vita troncata. Ma l’enfasi è tale che mi ha portato a andare a vedere i dati.
> Andate a vederli e poi vediamo se è una emergenza.
> ...


Le ferie sono irrinuciabili per chi un lavoro lo ha e lo mantiene. Invece per un cinquantenne il lavoro è rinunciabilissimo se non si vuole vaccinare. E anzi, che provi lo stolto ad andare al lavoro, che viene salassato! Eddai Bruni   
Commento solo il secondo grassetto: la delinquenza non è diminuita: è che far denunce si rivela, la più parte delle volte, una INUTILE PERDITA DI TEMPO. Ci sono dentro, eh, in questo sistema


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2022)

questo affare del numero dei morti  , provo a darmi una spiegazione .
Primo un mio amcico con tumore si è infettato in ospedale e poi deceduto ma doveva essere operato per il tumore .
Altro amico  sano ma data l'età aveva suoi problemi , infettato ricoverato e poi deceduto sempre per la polmonite grave  per il covid.
Mio parente superiore agli ottanta anni fragile  preso covid  che gli ha trasmesso un operaio che aveva fatto lavori in casa , lui anziano non super  l'altro superiore ai cinquanta anni non credo aveva patologia  ma è morto. causa polmonite covid
Un operaio di 55 anni  morto infettato con il lavoro sua madre passa80 anni ne è uscita per il rotto della cuffia .
Potrei seguitare  dicendo dei novax  morti


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Le ferie sono irrinuciabili per chi un lavoro lo ha e lo mantiene. Invece per un cinquantenne il lavoro è rinunciabilissimo se non si vuole vaccinare. E anzi, che provi lo stolto ad andare al lavoro, che viene salassato! Eddai Bruni
> Commento solo il secondo grassetto: la delinquenza non è diminuita: è che far denunce si rivela, la più parte delle volte, una INUTILE PERDITA DI TEMPO. Ci sono dentro, eh, in questo sistema


Tu parti dal principio che non ti fidi della vaccinazione e di conseguenza che sia sacrosanto non vaccinarsi.
Io non condivido.
Tutto il disaccordo nasce da qui.
Mesi fa dissi che l‘obbligatorietà non era pensabile perché non si sarebbero potute prendere di forza le persone per vaccinarle. Di conseguenza è stata studiata una normativa per fare trovare conveniente farlo e ora non conveniente non farlo.
È stato fatto male e comunicato peggio? Sì. Ma non esiste il controllo della informazione e qualsiasi trasmissione può chiamare a parlare chiunque creando proprio volontariamente confusione perché è su quella che si basano gli ascolti e gli introiti pubblicitari. 
Non vorrai che mi metta a discutere della povera signora con le piaghe da decubito? Mi dispiace, ma non lo farò mai. Ma dovrebbe essere chiaro ormai.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> questo affare del numero dei morti  , provo a darmi una spiegazione .
> Primo un mio amcico con tumore si è infettato in ospedale e poi deceduto ma doveva essere operato per il tumore .
> Altro amico  sano ma data l'età aveva suoi problemi , infettato ricoverato e poi deceduto sempre per la polmonite grave  per il covid.
> Mio parente superiore agli ottanta anni fragile  preso covid  che gli ha trasmesso un operaio che aveva fatto lavori in casa , lui anziano non super  l'altro superiore ai cinquanta anni non credo aveva patologia  ma è morto. causa polmonite covid
> ...


Ma ha senso parlare dei casi singoli?
È una pandemia.


----------



## omicron (23 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Mio fratello, mia cognata e mio nipote tutti positivi. Seconda dose per fratello e cognata, e dicono di essere usciti pochissimo.


Appunto


----------



## omicron (23 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> se ricordi le percentuali che si davano a cosa servivano?
> Se si era sicuri del 100% allora si  ,quindi di che ti meravigli se ci sono ammalati con due o terze dosi fatte?


A me è sempre sembrato che sparassero numeri a caso
Infatti i conti non sono mai tornati
Però se tu credi alla tv fai pure eh 
Non sei mica solo


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A me è sempre sembrato che sparassero numeri a caso
> Infatti i conti non sono mai tornati
> Però se tu credi alla tv fai pure eh
> Non sei mica solo


Ma tu sei “cavalla selvaggia “ o qualcosa di simile?


----------



## omicron (23 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Guarda. E' stato SCIENTIFICAMENTE provato che i vaccini attuali non bloccano né il virus, né la sua potenziale diffusione e trasmissione.
> Quindi tutti/nessuno vaccinati direi che non risolve questo problema.
> Quale è il reale problema?
> E' il numero dei morti. A dispetto del vaccino.
> ...


Il problema del numero dei morti però dipende dal modo che hanno usato e che usano per contarli
Tutti quelli che muoiono con tampone positivo o senza tampone 
Vengono considerati morti di covid
E i numeri, si torna li, non tornano mai 
E ci viene data una visione dell’epidemia diversa da quella che è in realtà


----------



## Foglia (23 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Tu parti dal principio che non ti fidi della vaccinazione* e di conseguenza che sia sacrosanto non vaccinarsi.
> Io non condivido.
> Tutto il disaccordo nasce da qui.
> Mesi fa dissi che l‘obbligatorietà non era pensabile perché non si sarebbero potute prendere di forza le persone per vaccinarle. Di conseguenza è stata studiata una normativa per fare trovare conveniente farlo e ora non conveniente non farlo.
> ...


Io parto dal principio che questa vaccinazione è, per così dire, nuova, e come tale non esistono sufficienti dati sulla sua pericolosità.
Potrei invece io approfondire il discorso sugli effetti "strani" che mi si sono verificati dopo la seconda dose, evito, ma il problema non è la differenza di vedute. E' COSTRINGERE a fare una cosa chi la pensa diversamente da te. Tu credi che il vaccino sia la manna dal cielo, o (molto più realisticamente) la miglior protezione contro il covid? Ma benissimo! E liberissima di usarla!
Io ho dubbi che ATTUALMENTE non hanno risposte chiare ed esaustive. E a proposito di comunicazione: basterebbe tanto poco, a dipanare questi dubbi. Basterebbe che divulgassero i dati relativi agli effetti collaterali che si sono verificati, in una allo stato dell'arte sugli studi sul grado di PROBABILITA' che gli stessi si siano verificati in conseguenza al vaccino. E guarda, non è difficile: basterebbe farlo su larga scala, ed equiparare il numero dei casi di varie patologie. Un "prima" e un "dopo".
Ma temo che sia meglio, proprio per l'informazione, continuare a sparare a zero sui no vax, parlare delle follie dei no green pass, eccetera eccetera.


----------



## Foglia (23 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il problema del numero dei morti però dipende dal modo che hanno usato e che usano per contarli
> *Tutti quelli che muoiono con tampone positivo o senza tampone
> Vengono considerati morti di covid*
> E i numeri, si torna li, non tornano mai
> E ci viene data una visione dell’epidemia diversa da quella che è in realtà


Certo!
ANCHE questo. Anche.


----------



## omicron (23 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Certo!
> ANCHE questo. Anche.


Non solo
Chi va in ospedale e non ha la terza dose
Viene messo tra i non vaccinati 
Questa è manipolazione dell’opinione pubblica


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ha senso parlare dei casi singoli?
> È una pandemia.


si perchè analizzando si trovano risposte per chi dice che molti morti non sono dovuti al covid , ne parlano anche in televisioni ed io nel mio piccolo dico che si avevano patologie ma morendo per le problematiche del covid che diciamo è morto  di tumore , o perche diabetico, o perchè non riusciva a respirare ?
Prima se ricordi , dicevano le età di quelli morti , poi Zingaretti ne dice solo il numero , ora vorrebbero la cartella clinica , mettiamoci d'accordo tra sti casini


----------



## Foglia (23 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non solo
> Chi va in ospedale e non ha la terza dose
> Viene messo tra i non vaccinati
> Questa è manipolazione dell’opinione pubblica


E' uno schifo, guarda.
Poi per carità, possiamo dire che va sempre tutto bene.

Io non mi capacito del perché se non ho il vaccino non posso nemmeno salire su un autobus, quando comunque le mie probabilità di passare il covid alla stregua di un'influenza sono comunque buone, e il vaccino non mi protegge dal contagio. ma tanto mi sembrava ieir che mi sono calata la seconda dose, ho avuto strani "effetti" a poca distanza, nessuno se li cagherebbe mai come possibili (non certe, eh, possibili) controindicazioni del vaccino. Che dire? Evviva chi ci governa. Tanto ora hanno individuato i "nemici" nei non vaccinati. E hanno persino dovuto dire che sì, 100 euro di multa son pochi, ma poi le bastonate arrivano a chi si azzarda a lavorare, Basta, sennò sclero!


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A me è sempre sembrato che sparassero numeri a caso
> Infatti i conti non sono mai tornati
> Però se tu credi alla tv fai pure eh
> Non sei mica solo


quindi il numero di passa il 90 per cento vaccinati che siamo stati creduloni ?


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non solo
> Chi va in ospedale e non ha la terza dose
> Viene messo tra i non vaccinati
> Questa è manipolazione dell’opinione pubblica


ma se è positivo do lo metti uno che puo infettare?
Un dottore disse in tv bisognerebbe fare gli ospedali per  solo chi ha il covid ,  sai quante strutture in italia hanno chisuo e basterebbe poco 
 riadattarle ?  Certo ci vuole tempo   ma mai iniziamo e mai facciamo


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> quindi il numero di passa il 90 per cento vaccinati che siamo stati creduloni ?


Anche io sono vaccinata ma le incrogruenze le vedo ed è evidente che qualcosa non torna 
Poi ripeto fatta terza dose e fatta i miei figli
Avrei evitato? Assolutamente si ma visto che voglio avere una vita più vicino possibile al normale ho fatto il vaccino 
Da qui ad esserne felice ce ne passa 
Ora chi muore di covid vaccinato aveva altre patologie 
Quando non c’era il vaccino si moriva di covid e le patologie pregresse non contavano quasi 
Se non è incongruenza questa


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma se è positivo do lo metti uno che puo infettare?
> Un dottore disse in tv bisognerebbe fare gli ospedali per  solo chi ha il covid ,  sai quante strutture in italia hanno chisuo e basterebbe poco
> riadattarle ?  Certo ci vuole tempo   ma mai iniziamo e mai facciamo


Chi ha solo là doppie dose viene considerato non vaccinato se sono passati 120 gg. Quindi se muore è un morto di covid non vaccinato


----------



## Andromeda4 (23 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> quindi il numero di passa il 90 per cento vaccinati che siamo stati creduloni ?


Io veramente ho sentito molta più gente manifestare dubbi che certezze dogmatiche su questo vaccino. Ora NON COMINCIARE per favore a dare della novax anche a me. Ho fatto tre dosi. Ma con un certo spirito critico, appunto, lo stesso che ho ravvisato in tante persone che hanno fatto altrettanto. Le varianti, numerose quanto lo sono gli esseri umani, già prospettate due anni fa da esperti, non certo da me che non sono nessuno. I numeri dei dati, che lasciano perplessi. Per esempio: mio fratello e famiglia. Sono stati conteggiati quante volte, da positivi? Prima col rapido, ora col molecolare. Una volta? Due? Lo saranno una terza, col prossimo tampone? Quindi? Queste centomila e più persone contagiate, quante volte al mese si contagiano? Sono contagi sempre nuovi?


----------



## omicron (23 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' uno schifo, guarda.
> Poi per carità, possiamo dire che va sempre tutto bene.
> 
> Io non mi capacito del perché se non ho il vaccino non posso nemmeno salire su un autobus, quando comunque le mie probabilità di passare il covid alla stregua di un'influenza sono comunque buone, e il vaccino non mi protegge dal contagio. ma tanto mi sembrava ieir che mi sono calata la seconda dose, ho avuto strani "effetti" a poca distanza, nessuno se li cagherebbe mai come possibili (non certe, eh, possibili) controindicazioni del vaccino. Che dire? Evviva chi ci governa. Tanto ora hanno individuato i "nemici" nei non vaccinati. E hanno persino dovuto dire che sì, 100 euro di multa son pochi, ma poi le bastonate arrivano a chi si azzarda a lavorare, Basta, sennò sclero!


Guarda lo so, non mi dici niente
Dopo la seconda dose non c’è nessuno che non sia stato male 
Nell’immediato e anche dopo
È un ricatto vigliacco e meschino
Visto che i medici (eroi) continuano a prescrivere Tachipirina



ologramma ha detto:


> quindi il numero di passa il 90 per cento vaccinati che siamo stati creduloni ?


Da esperienza personale 
Posso dire tranquillamente che metà dei vaccinati sono stati costretti



ologramma ha detto:


> ma se è positivo do lo metti uno che puo infettare?
> Un dottore disse in tv bisognerebbe fare gli ospedali per  solo chi ha il covid ,  sai quante strutture in italia hanno chisuo e basterebbe poco
> riadattarle ?  Certo ci vuole tempo   ma mai iniziamo e mai facciamo


Non vai in ospedale da tempo per fortuna tua
Ci sono i reparti “satellite” dove mettono i positivi asintomatici che hanno bisogno di cure per altre patologie 
Lasciala perdere la tv 
Guarda il mondo



Nocciola ha detto:


> Chi ha solo là doppie dose viene considerato non vaccinato se sono passati 120 gg. Quindi se muore è un morto di covid non vaccinato


Esatto, è uno scandalo



Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io veramente ho sentito molta più gente manifestare dubbi che certezze dogmatiche su questo vaccino. Ora NON COMINCIARE per favore a dare della novax anche a me. Ho fatto tre dosi. Ma con un certo spirito critico, appunto, lo stesso che ho ravvisato in tante persone che hanno fatto altrettanto. Le varianti, numerose quanto lo sono gli esseri umani, già prospettate due anni fa da esperti, non certo da me che non sono nessuno. I numeri dei dati, che lasciano perplessi. Per esempio: mio fratello e famiglia. Sono stati conteggiati quante volte, da positivi? Prima col rapido, ora col molecolare. Una volta? Due? Lo saranno una terza, col prossimo tampone? Quindi? Queste centomila e più persone contagiate, quante volte al mese si contagiano? Sono contagi sempre nuovi?


Una mia amica si è fatta tre tamponi alla settimana per mesi
Ovviamente per i conti erano 3 greenpass la settimana 
Non sempre il solito 
I numeri li girano a piacimento


----------



## Foglia (23 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Guarda lo so, non mi dici niente
> Dopo la seconda dose non c’è nessuno che non sia stato male
> Nell’immediato e anche dopo
> È un ricatto vigliacco e meschino
> Visto che i medici (eroi) continuano a prescrivere Tachipirina


Si, ma non parlo di un pò di febbre (figurati, sotto i 39 manco la sento  ) o di stanchezza, o il dolorino al braccio (il trucco è non tenerlo fermo ma muoverlo  ). Parlo di altre robine mica troppo belle, eh. Saranno "casi", per carità , al pari di tutte le paranoie di coloro che hanno etichettato come no vax.


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche io sono vaccinata ma le incrogruenze le vedo ed è evidente che qualcosa non torna
> Poi ripeto fatta terza dose e fatta i miei figli
> Avrei evitato? Assolutamente si ma visto che voglio avere una vita più vicino possibile al normale ho fatto il vaccino
> Da qui ad esserne felice ce ne passa
> ...


guarda che i casi che ho riportato sono avvenuti all'inizio quando ancora i vaccini erano una chimera, ora le problematiche sono altre .
Se non volevi farle le altre dosi perchè ti sei adeguata alla massa ?
Io ci ho creduto forse perchè ho la mia bella età , non facevo vaccini per l'influenza, quello per la polmonite , avendola avuta agli inizi del 2000 , e questo adesso .
Come sapete potevo non vaccinarmi perchè non ho patologie se non problemi  di muscolare e artrosi che per il covid non sono patologia , ah prendo solo la pasticca della pressione che rientra i quell'elenco delle patologie


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Chi ha solo là doppie dose viene considerato non vaccinato se sono passati 120 gg. Quindi se muore è un morto di covid non vaccinato


lo vedi che parti da una cosa sbagliata , ti chiedi perchè abbiamo fatto la terza dose ? Dicono che la protezione scemava piano piano e quindi dopo 5 mesi era da fare il buster, se poi come dici all'ultimo questo non lo so i


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> guarda che i casi che ho riportato sono avvenuti all'inizio quando ancora i vaccini erano una chimera, ora le problematiche sono altre .
> Se non volevi farle le altre dosi perchè ti sei adeguata alla massa ?
> Io ci ho creduto forse perchè ho la mia bella età , non facevo vaccini per l'influenza, quello per la polmonite , avendola avuta agli inizi del 2000 , e questo adesso .
> Come sapete potevo non vaccinarmi perchè non ho patologie se non problemi  di muscolare e artrosi che per il covid non sono patologia , ah prendo solo la pasticca della pressione che rientra i quell'elenco delle patologie


Perché devo lavorare, perché amo uscire, divertirmi, viaggiare questi sono i motivi principali 
Non ho detto che non ci credo ho detto che mi piacerebbe potesse esserci una vera libera scelta rispettando tutti 
E ho ribadito che è evidente secondo me che non hanno le idea chiare e un po’ ce la raccontano


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo vedi che parti da una cosa sbagliata , ti chiedi perchè abbiamo fatto la terza dose ? Dicono che la protezione scemava piano piano e quindi dopo 5 mesi era da fare il buster, se poi come dici all'ultimo questo non lo so i


Vuoi che ti dico quanti anticorpi avevo prima della terza dose? Si è stupito anche il medico, eppure terza dose ho il Green pass scadeva


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2022)

tutte qui parlate di un po' di scetticismo , ma se eravate così dubbiose ma perchè avete seguito la moltitudine di chi si è vaccinato?
NOn vi conveniva non fare niente? Ma poi avete pensato lo fanno milioni se non dire miliardi di persone qualcosa di vero ci sarà?
Ragionamento opportunista


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vuoi che ti dico quanti anticorpi avevo prima della terza dose? Si è stupito anche il medico, eppure terza dose ho il Green pass scadeva


hanno specificato che la carica degli anticorpi non era la soluzione per non fare i richiami e la seconda , ripetuto in tv  da il virologo vicino a te


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> hanno specificato che la carica degli anticorpi non era la soluzione per non fare i richiami e la seconda , ripetuto in tv  da il virologo vicino a te


Quindi facciamo un  vaccino per sviluppare anticorpi ma se li sviluppiamo comunque non va bene …capito…chiarissimo


----------



## Foglia (23 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> tutte qui parlate di un po' di scetticismo , ma *se eravate così dubbiose ma perchè avete seguito la moltitudine di chi si è vaccinato?*
> NOn vi conveniva non fare niente? Ma poi avete pensato lo fanno milioni se non dire miliardi di persone qualcosa di vero ci sarà?
> Ragionamento opportunista


Perché non potevamo praticamente fare altrimenti. Hai presente tutta la serie di restrizioni e divieti imposti a chi non è vaccinato? Hai presente quanto costano i tamponi?


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché devo lavorare, perché amo uscire, divertirmi, viaggiare questi sono i motivi principali
> Non ho detto che non ci credo ho detto che mi piacerebbe potesse esserci una vera libera scelta rispettando tutti
> E ho ribadito che è evidente secondo me che non hanno le idea chiare e un po’ ce la raccontano


sai che noi  intendo , io e mia moglie  ora abbiamo rinunciato a fare viaggi , cosa che ci piaceva molto ,  facciamo egualmente uscite ma all'aria aperta  prendiamo precauzioni per i nipotini con cui stiamo in contato .
Rimandiamo cene al ristorante  ,  ho il green pass vado in piscina , ed in palestra con tutti gren pass eguale al mio , adottiamo distanze superiori non  un metro ma anche tre o quattro .


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai che noi  intendo , io e mia moglie  ora abbiamo rinunciato a fare viaggi , cosa che ci piaceva molto ,  facciamo egualmente uscite ma all'aria aperta  prendiamo precauzioni per i nipotini con cui stiamo in contato .
> Rimandiamo cene al ristorante  ,  ho il green pass vado in piscina , ed in palestra con tutti gren pass eguale al mio , adottiamo distanze superiori non  un metro ma anche tre o quattro .


Ecco io invece visto che posso faccio tutto. Ristorante viaggi palestra e cinema 
Che almeno a qualcosa sia servito


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perché non potevamo praticamente fare altrimenti. Hai presente tutta la serie di restrizioni e divieti imposti a chi non è vaccinato? Hai presente quanto costano i tamponi?


su da voi molto , ma penso che ora sono calmierati , poi vedendo le file  lunghissime anche nel mio paese , le farmacie fanno i soldi a palate , pensa lpakltro giorno in un bar  ho chiesto il perfchè di un cartello che diceva tamponi a 7,30 euro  gli ho chiesto se lo faceva no  mi ha risposto lo vendo per quelli che se lo vogliono fare da soli.
Non mi sono meravigliato tanto solo non capisco se sono positivi , ma chi li segna per averli fatti ? LO dico nessuno , usciranno sempre


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco io invece visto che posso faccio tutto. Ristorante viaggi palestra e cinema
> Che almeno a qualcosa sia servito


lo sai che anche io ne ho fatti  l'hanno passato ma  se come prevedo rivado al mare in una casa  sì , se un viaggetto in it<alia io lo farei anche con 10 mascherine FPP2 ,, cosa che ho fatto a settembre e dicembre, io intendevo all'estero sai cosa avevo in mente


----------



## Foglia (23 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> su da voi molto , ma penso che ora sono calmierati , poi vedendo le file  lunghissime anche nel mio paese , le farmacie fanno i soldi a palate , pensa lpakltro giorno in un bar  ho chiesto il perfchè di un cartello che diceva tamponi a 7,30 euro  gli ho chiesto se lo faceva no  mi ha risposto lo vendo per quelli che se lo vogliono fare da soli.
> Non mi sono meravigliato tanto solo non capisco se sono positivi , ma chi li segna per averli fatti ? LO dico nessuno , usciranno sempre


E stai a vedere che chi si compra tamponi per autoscreening debba pure essere segnalato.
La finisco qui, davvero


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> su da voi molto , ma penso che ora sono calmierati , poi vedendo le file  lunghissime anche nel mio paese , le farmacie fanno i soldi a palate , pensa lpakltro giorno in un bar  ho chiesto il perfchè di un cartello che diceva tamponi a 7,30 euro  gli ho chiesto se lo faceva no  mi ha risposto lo vendo per quelli che se lo vogliono fare da soli.
> Non mi sono meravigliato tanto solo non capisco se sono positivi , ma chi li segna per averli fatti ? LO dico nessuno , usciranno sempre


Ma infatti con la terza dose non ha senso farlo in farmacia ed essere segnalati e bloccare tutta la famiglia 
Lo si fa in casa e ci si isola e gli altri prendono precauzioni. Poi l’irresponsabile ci sarà sempre ma montare tutto il circo dell’ats non ha senso se appunto non porta benefici come evitare una dose


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo sai che anche io ne ho fatti  l'hanno passato ma  se come prevedo rivado al mare in una casa  sì , se un viaggetto in it<alia io lo farei anche con 10 mascherine FPP2 ,, cosa che ho fatto a settembre e dicembre, io intendevo all'estero sai cosa avevo in mente


Io vado a Parigi il mese prossimo se non chiudono


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> E stai a vedere che chi si compra tamponi per autoscreening debba pure essere segnalato.
> La finisco qui, davvero


no segnalato  , dicevo se positivo chi l'ha fatto come pensi si comporti .
Lo fa per sua sicurezza e mi sta bene un mio amico dottore li ha fatti a tuta la sua famiglia  e parenti per stare tuti introno ad un tavolo perle feste , ma conoscendolo bene se in caso ci fossero stati positivi , primo non sarebbero stati insieme , ma ne avrebbero fatto altri  che sarebbero stati  segnalati .
Scusaè , qui mettono le regole se poi uno non le rispetta e non lo vedi che gli fai ?
Ecco perchè non mettono i vaccini obbligatori già controlli pochi  che legge sarebbe?


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma infatti con la terza dose non ha senso farlo in farmacia ed essere segnalati e bloccare tutta la famiglia
> Lo si fa in casa e ci si isola e gli altri prendono precauzioni. Poi l’irresponsabile ci sarà sempre ma montare tutto il circo dell’ats non ha senso se appunto non porta benefici come evitare una dose


e ti fidi di come  siamo noi Italiani? Di me si  forse ma degli altri  un po' di sano dubbio me lo porrei  , vedi le buggie che si dicono che gli costa una in più? Tanto se si aravano dove pensi che vanno ? All'ospedale per essere curati , hai letto di quel ragazzo 28 enne di Latina che si è strappato il casco perchè novax? Ora morto che pensi che gli dico poverino


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io vado a Parigi il mese prossimo se non chiudono


io aspetto  , tanto ci sono stato


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e ti fidi di come  siamo noi Italiani? Di me si  forse ma degli altri  un po' di sano dubbio me lo porrei  , vedi le buggie che si dicono che gli costa una in più? Tanto se si aravano dove pensi che vanno ? All'ospedale per essere curati , hai letto di quel ragazzo 28 enne di Latina che si è strappato il casco perchè novax? Ora morto che pensi che gli dico poverino


Ma non devo fidarmi io 
Ripeto se avessi sintomi adesso farei il tampone in casa. Non bloccherei marito e figli 
Avvertirei chi è stato in contatto con me e loro decideranno di comportarsi come meglio credono


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io aspetto  , tanto ci sono stato


Anche io


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io vado a Parigi il mese prossimo se non chiudono


Più che altro fai attenzione che non lascino il tampone al rientro


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Più che altro fai attenzione che non lascino il tampone al rientro


Al momento c’è
Farò il tampone
O parto o perdo i soldi di un buono che ho da due anni, sinceramente mi spiacerebbe


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2022)

spero che tu lo faccia   , per me fu una settimana pienissima di tutto , visto moltissimi musei , stato a disneland e Versailles , salito su una torre di Notre-Dame, sulla torre Eiffel dopo due o tre ore di fila e altre cose


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Al momento c’è
> Farò il tampone


almebno quello vedendo con che media viaggino i positivi


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Al momento c’è
> Farò il tampone
> O parto o perdo i soldi di un buono che ho da due anni, sinceramente mi spiacerebbe


Fai attenzione che dura 24 ore e anche li nelle farmacie c'è coda è il fine settimana poche lo fanno


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fai attenzione che dura 24 ore e anche li nelle farmacie c'è coda è il fine settimana poche lo fanno


Mi hanno detto che è pieno di tendoni dove farlo senza appuntamento e in mezz’ora fai tutto
Se no prendi appuntamento in farmacia ma tutto molto veloce. Gente che è tornata da Parigi settimana scorsa


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi hanno detto che è pieno di tendoni dove farlo senza appuntamento e in mezz’ora fai tutto
> Se no prendi appuntamento in farmacia ma tutto molto veloce. Gente che è tornata da Parigi settimana scorsa


Per mio figlio si è trasformato in un incubo il rientro. Organizzati subito appena arrivi


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per mio figlio si è trasformato in un incubo il rientro. Organizzati subito appena arrivi


Grazie dei suggerimenti. Provvederò


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> In alcune strutture sanitarie accreditate si lo chiedo anche a chi deve fare gli esami...quello è ancora a discrezione...
> Per accompagnare qualcuno in ospedale invece è proprio richiesto


Non so, io parlo di ospedale pubblico. A me nessuno ha chiesto nulla.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e ti fidi di come  siamo noi Italiani? Di me si  forse ma degli altri  un po' di sano dubbio me lo porrei  , vedi le buggie che si dicono che gli costa una in più? Tanto se si aravano dove pensi che vanno ? All'ospedale per essere curati , hai letto di quel ragazzo 28 enne di Latina che si è strappato il casco perchè novax? Ora morto che pensi che gli dico poverino











						Terracina,   28enne muore di Covid:   non vaccinato, in ospedale  si era strappato il casco dell’ossigeno
					

Luigi Cossellu, 28 anni, era arrivato al Pronto soccorso del Santa Maria Goretti di Latina domenica scorsa. La sua situazione era apparsa già come molto grave ai medici che hanno tentato di salvarlo




					roma.corriere.it
				




Io mi domando se sia normale divulgare foto e dati personali di una persona che viene ricoverata. E non sono assolutamente no-vax.
Capisco che venga usato come metodo per far capire ad alcune persone che si muore veramente, però...

Preso atto che ci sono i no-vax io da medico o infermiere mi offendo se qualcuno mi manda a fanculo?
Olo ma in quanti lavori ci si trova ad aver a che fare con persone ingovernabili, che ti ci mandano pure?


----------



## omicron (23 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si, ma non parlo di un pò di febbre (figurati, sotto i 39 manco la sento  ) o di stanchezza, o il dolorino al braccio (il trucco è non tenerlo fermo ma muoverlo  ). Parlo di altre robine mica troppo belle, eh. Saranno "casi", per carità , al pari di tutte le paranoie di coloro che hanno etichettato come no vax.


Certo
Ora la chiamano ansia da vaccino


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Terracina,   28enne muore di Covid:   non vaccinato, in ospedale  si era strappato il casco dell’ossigeno
> 
> 
> Luigi Cossellu, 28 anni, era arrivato al Pronto soccorso del Santa Maria Goretti di Latina domenica scorsa. La sua situazione era apparsa già come molto grave ai medici che hanno tentato di salvarlo
> ...


credo molte ma io ero imprenditore di me stesso quindi  avviene il contrario ,sono io che li mando a quel paese  , sempre prima di avermi fatto dare i soldi mica so fesso


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io parto dal principio che questa vaccinazione è, per così dire, nuova, e come tale non esistono sufficienti dati sulla sua pericolosità.
> Potrei invece io approfondire il discorso sugli effetti "strani" che mi si sono verificati dopo la seconda dose, evito, ma il problema non è la differenza di vedute. E' COSTRINGERE a fare una cosa chi la pensa diversamente da te. Tu credi che il vaccino sia la manna dal cielo, o (molto più realisticamente) la miglior protezione contro il covid? Ma benissimo! E liberissima di usarla!
> Io ho dubbi che ATTUALMENTE non hanno risposte chiare ed esaustive. E a proposito di comunicazione: basterebbe tanto poco, a dipanare questi dubbi. Basterebbe che divulgassero i dati relativi agli effetti collaterali che si sono verificati, in una allo stato dell'arte sugli studi sul grado di PROBABILITA' che gli stessi si siano verificati in conseguenza al vaccino. E guarda, non è difficile: basterebbe farlo su larga scala, ed equiparare il numero dei casi di varie patologie. Un "prima" e un "dopo".
> Ma temo che sia meglio, proprio per l'informazione, continuare a sparare a zero sui no vax, parlare delle follie dei no green pass, eccetera eccetera.


Non mi vorrai dire che non sei in grado di andare sul sito dell’istat e confrontare i morti dei vari anni.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> si perchè analizzando si trovano risposte per chi dice che molti morti non sono dovuti al covid , ne parlano anche in televisioni ed io nel mio piccolo dico che si avevano patologie ma morendo per le problematiche del covid che diciamo è morto  di tumore , o perche diabetico, o perchè non riusciva a respirare ?
> Prima se ricordi , dicevano le età di quelli morti , poi Zingaretti ne dice solo il numero , ora vorrebbero la cartella clinica , mettiamoci d'accordo tra sti casini


Ma tu hai il compito di confutare ipotesi senza dati? E dovresti farlo in base alle tue conoscenze?
Ha senso?
Ma soprattutto ha senso ridurre una situazione pandemica complessa a una questione di tifoserie?
Io sto tentando di sottrarmi a questo tipo di confronto da due anni.
Poi intervengo su un singolo fatto e badamam sembra che io sia filogovernativa (oh poi tutti i governi di questi due anni eh ) e abbia certezze granitiche che non ho. Ma non è che non le ho perché ci prendono in giro. Non le ho perché è complesso anche decidere il percorso di un bus, figuriamoci la gestione di una pandemia.


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi vorrai dire che non sei in grado di andare sul sito dell’istat e confrontare i morti dei vari anni.


diglielo piano piano almeno capiscono che quelli morti di covid sono solo quelli , gli altri morti normalmente  sono  altri , se leggessero capirebbero tante cose che non sanno . credo nel 2020 oltre i soliti 700 mila 








						Quante persone sono morte in Italia nel 2020 - Il Post
					

Secondo i dati ISTAT, il 15,6 per cento in più rispetto alla media dei cinque anni precedenti, anche per effetto della pandemia




					www.ilpost.it


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> diglielo piano piano almeno capiscono che quelli morti di covid sono solo quelli , gli altri morti normalmente  sono  altri , se leggessero capirebbero tante cose che non sanno . credo nel 2020 oltre i soliti 700 mila
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abbiamo l’enorme privilegio di avere a disposizione i dati ufficiali di ogni Paese, lo dicevo qualche post fa, leggiamoli e vediamo se ci sono stati più morti o no.


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2022)

io lo so che ci sono stati più morti perchè c'era il covid  rispetto alla media se clicchi leggi , poi basta cercare trovi anche quelli dell'anno passato


----------



## omicron (23 Gennaio 2022)

"Ecco i veri dati sui ricoverati positivi". Lo studio della Fiaso manda in tilt il governo
					

Adesso iniziano a darli anche loro i veri numeri e a dire che bisogna fare distinzioni. Si sta sgolando persino il televirologo Bassetti per dire che i report giornalieri sui positivi, e anche i tamponi,




					bit.ly


----------



## ologramma (24 Gennaio 2022)

e lo chiami giornale fatto da un traditore di lunga serie?


----------



## omicron (24 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e lo chiami giornale fatto da un traditore di lunga serie?


mi pare che siano stati portati dei dati
se poi le notizie sono valide o meno a seconda della simpatia
è un altro discorso


----------



## ologramma (24 Gennaio 2022)

conoscendo la persona per come si è comportata e come si comporta , sai anche se fossero vere , cosa che non penso ,  non le prenderei in considerazione  sai ho letto è mi sembrano cose tirate ad arte per creare confusione.
Sempre detto che la voce della pandemia dovrebbe essere una sola quella che segue il governo  gli altri solo solo fuffa, parlatori  sono tutti novax se lo sei anche tu buon per te m aio faccio parte di quell'altra moltitudine degli italiani vaccinati


----------



## omicron (24 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> conoscendo la persona per come si è comportata e come si comporta , sai anche se fossero vere , cosa che non penso ,  non le prenderei in considerazione  sai ho letto è mi sembrano cose tirate ad arte per creare confusione.
> Sempre detto che la voce della pandemia dovrebbe essere una sola quella che segue il governo  gli altri solo solo fuffa, parlatori  sono tutti novax se lo sei anche tu buon per te m aio faccio parte di quell'altra moltitudine degli italiani vaccinati


fidati tu del governo
io mi riservo la libertà di diffidare


----------



## ologramma (24 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> fidati tu del governo
> io mi riservo la libertà di diffidare


ricorda che ci dovremo convivere  quindi confida nella tua giovane vita  , a proposito i tuoi genitori li vedi ? Li proteggi , Proteggi tua figlia?
Se si non vedendoli fai bene se no prendi precauzioni , ognuno è padrone della propria vita


----------



## omicron (24 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ricorda che ci dovremo convivere  quindi confida nella tua giovane vita  , a proposito i tuoi genitori li vedi ? Li proteggi , Proteggi tua figlia?
> Se si non vedendoli fai bene se no prendi precauzioni , ognuno è padrone della propria vita


non ti preoccupare per me


----------



## ivanl (24 Gennaio 2022)

Non vedo cosa ci sia di tanto rilevante in quest'articolo. Mi sembra che ci siano le stesse cose che vengono dette ovunque (tanto per dire, l'ho sentito la scorsa settimana su "di martedì").


----------



## omicron (24 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non vedo cosa ci sia di tanto rilevante in quest'articolo. Mi sembra che ci siano le stesse cose che vengono dette ovunque (tanto per dire, l'ho sentito la scorsa settimana su "di martedì").


da una visione un po' diversa di quello che viene sbandierato di solito


----------



## omicron (24 Gennaio 2022)

una cosa simile la scrive anche il fatto quotidiano
https://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/.../sarebbe.../6456999/


----------



## Martoriato (24 Gennaio 2022)

Preso. Adesso 10 giorni in casa a sclerare…..


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi è mai stato richiesto di mostrare il green pass in ospedale.


Ci vuole il tampone negativo, che ovviamente dà diritto al Green Pass.
Mia madre anche dopo i 21 giorni di Covid era rimasta ancora senza Green Pass proprio perché risultava ancora positiva al molecolare che pretende l'ospedale per iniziare la radioterapia.
Praticamente dopo 3 dosi e il Covid le erano rimasti gli stessi spazi di manovra di un no vax.
Quindi nessun accesso all'ospedale.



Andromeda4 ha detto:


> *Le era stato richiesto il tampone molecolare, in realtà.*
> Certo che l'umanità questi la prendono di tacco proprio.


Come a mia madre.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche perché fa molto comodo non avere familiari presenti


Assolutamente sì...



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se accompagni una persona fragile o un minore te lo chiedono...
> Altrimenti non entri...O peggio ancora non entra il minore perché senza un adulto non può essere visitato....
> Prenota una visita con il SSN e senti cosa ti dicono per l accesso in struttura...
> 
> Qua guarda te lo assicuro!


Al Niguarda non lo chiedono.
Dipende dalla struttura.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Senza parlare di chi sta facendo la chemio...
> Prima di farla oltre agli esami ematici di routine devi fare il tampone...se sei positivo salti la cura...
> Così non muori di covid ma di tumore si!


Confermo.


----------



## ologramma (28 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ci vuole il tampone negativo, che ovviamente dà diritto al Green Pass.
> Mia madre anche dopo i 21 giorni di Covid era rimasta ancora senza Green Pass proprio perché risultava ancora positiva al molecolare che pretende l'ospedale per iniziare la radioterapia.
> Praticamente dopo 3 dosi e il Covid le erano rimasti gli stessi spazi di manovra di un no vax.
> Quindi nessun accesso all'ospedale.


vedi perchè dicevo bisogna fare o riaprire gli ospedali per  metterci i positivi e non mescolare tutti  anche se si è gravi per altre patologie .


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Le ferie sono irrinuciabili per chi un lavoro lo ha e lo mantiene. Invece per un cinquantenne il lavoro è rinunciabilissimo se non si vuole vaccinare. E anzi, che provi lo stolto ad andare al lavoro, che viene salassato! Eddai Bruni
> Commento solo il secondo grassetto: la delinquenza non è diminuita: è che far denunce si rivela, la più parte delle volte, una INUTILE PERDITA DI TEMPO. Ci sono dentro, eh, in questo sistema


Vero.
Ma anche i dati della positività dei vaccinati sono falsati dal fatto che tantissimi di loro non fanno più il tampone alla comparsa dei sintomi.
A quel che so, in alcune imprese che non possono permettersi lo smartworking è caldamente suggerito ai dipendenti di non rompere i coglioni con tamponi positivi e altre amenità che potrebbero far chiudere interi reparti.
il GP serve appunto a dare licenza di continuare a vivere come prima, fregandosene.
Sono andato in un grande locale, l'altra sera. Non si può più ballare, ma si sta a mangiare ai tavoli tutti senza mascherina perché basta il distanziamento. Ovviamente dopo una certa ora non più rispettato.
Dopo due anni e col Green Pass direi che una buon parte della popolazione giustamente comincia a fregarsene di stare attenta.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ha senso parlare dei casi singoli?
> È una pandemia.


Era.



ologramma ha detto:


> vedi perchè dicevo bisogna fare o riaprire gli ospedali per  metterci i positivi e non mescolare tutti  anche se si è gravi per altre patologie .


Ma questo problema è sempre esistito.
Mio nonno stesso è morto in ospedale per un virus contratto mentre era ricoverato.
Polmonite bilaterale.
E ai tempi, tanti anni fa, c'era un numero molto più elevato di posti letto.

Potete parlare per pagine e pagine, ma tanto nessuno di voi ha più potere di decidere.
Chi governa sta decidendo per voi, anche per la vostra vita o il vostro corpo, da due anni.
La cosa ridicola è che quando ci si trova ad essere malati di Covid come mia madre, malata oncologica, non ti caga nessuno.
Come due anni fa.
Un bel progresso, eh.
Mia figlia non può prendere i mezzi pubblici per andare a scuola (lo fa lo stesso e se ne frega, visto come è messa), ma se mia madre si ammala non esiste una cazzo di assistenza, aspetta una settimana per l'esito dei tamponi ogni volta e manco può essere curata per il tumore.
Ma che vadano tutti a cagare.
Ci siamo tutti ammalati malgrado fossimo vaccinati e qualcuno ci è pure rimasto, tra le conoscenze.
Ci hanno venduto un'illusione, mi sa e continuiamo ad abboccare all'illusione della soluzione facile e anche un po' etica, che distingue i buoni daI cattivi.
E a mia madre è andata solo bene che fosse molto probabilmente Omicron, solo questo. Va sempre e solo di culo o di sfiga, da due anni.
E ancora si pensa sia solo questione di merito.


----------



## ologramma (28 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma questo problema è sempre esistito.
> Mio nonno stesso è morto in ospedale per un virus contratto mentre era ricoverato.
> Polmonite bilaterale.
> E ai tempi, tanti anni fa, c'era un numero molto più elevato di posti letto.


Forse l'ho scritto quando si è vecchi  vale il famoso detto 3C.
Caduta,cacarella e catarro, per il primo, causate da ossa fragili e poi degeramo fino alla fine.
La seconda problemi intestinali.
La terza polmoniti  che si prendono facilmente.
Non ho detto altre cause come tumori ,ictus ecc ecc,per dire di qualche cosa bisogna pur morire ,ma il COVID può aggravare tutte quindi se uno non se lo prendesse non che che non muore ma durerebbe di più e non sappiamo per quanto tempo, vuoi il disegnino


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Forse l'ho scritto quando si è vecchi  vale il famoso detto 3C.
> Caduta,cacarella e catarro, per il primo, causate da ossa fragili e poi degeramo fino alla fine.
> La seconda problemi intestinali.
> La terza polmoniti  che si prendono facilmente.
> Non ho detto altre cause come tumori ,ictus ecc ecc,per dire di qualche cosa bisogna pur morire ,ma il COVID può aggravare tutte quindi se uno non se lo prendesse non che che non muore ma durerebbe di più e non sappiamo per quanto tempo, vuoi il disegnino


Ma certo. Infatti sono appena morti due miei conoscenti, di 93 e 95 anni, di Covid.
E la badante di mia zia, leucemia col Covid. 74 anni.
E tra poco secondo me mia zia, 90 anni, Covid anche lei.
Potevano vivere di più.
Ho solo contato nel giro delle mie conoscenze durante il 2021 una decina di morti per infarto e trombosi, tutti miei coetanei.
Arrivarci a 90 anni...
Qui stanno andandosene quelli della mia età.


----------



## ologramma (28 Gennaio 2022)

Già da detto amici e conoscenti morti per COVID avevano problemi ,qualcuno vecchio altri miei coetanei e qualcuno più giovane  sano .
Che ti devo dire  se non ci infettiamo forse ci salviamo? Ma se ce lo prendiamo è mm evlio aver fatto i vaccini?


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Già da detto amici e conoscenti morti per COVID avevano problemi ,qualcuno vecchio altri miei coetanei e qualcuno più giovane  sano .
> Che ti devo dire  se non ci infettiamo forse ci salviamo? Ma se ce lo prendiamo è mm evlio aver fatto i vaccini?


Ma ancora non lo hai preso?
Sei tra i pochi rimasti, ormai.
Mi sa che l'ho fatto anch'io, solo che i tamponi da farmacia non lo hanno beccato.
Attorno a me quasi tutti. Vaccino o meno non è cambiato niente, questo inverno.


----------



## ologramma (28 Gennaio 2022)

io sto attento  , poi noi nel Lazio non è che viaggiamo a numeri alti  nelle, periferia , ora usiamo l FPP2  , cosa che avremmo dovuto dar retta al virologo che lo diceva da moltissimo tempo da utilizzare .
Qui nei luoghi chiusi la mettiamo , siamo vaccinati con tre dosi , di frequentazioni di persone giovani solo all'aperto , oppure con miei figli  , pensa il grande l'altra settimana  l'ho accompagnato ma per prudenza utilizzava la mascherina FPP2 perchè la scuola della nipotina c'erano positivi , laltro  anche lui la scuola è chiusa ma non ci va da prima delle feste di natale , sono stai in feste con persone che poi risultate positive ma dopo reiterati tamponi risultati sempre negativi , ci siamo rivisti.
ma come me qui siamo in tanti  salvi per ora , molti infetti sono più quelli che stanno al pubblico e non prendono precauzioni , vedo giovani o meno giovani  forse stanchi  di seguire le regole per cui si infettano


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io sto attento  , poi noi nel Lazio non è che viaggiamo a numeri alti  nelle, periferia , ora usiamo l FPP2  , cosa che avremmo dovuto dar retta al virologo che lo diceva da moltissimo tempo da utilizzare .
> Qui nei luoghi chiusi la mettiamo , siamo vaccinati con tre dosi , di frequentazioni di persone giovani solo all'aperto , oppure con miei figli  , pensa il grande l'altra settimana  l'ho accompagnato ma per prudenza utilizzava la mascherina FPP2 perchè la scuola della nipotina c'erano positivi , laltro  anche lui la scuola è chiusa ma non ci va da prima delle feste di natale , sono stai in feste con persone che poi risultate positive ma dopo reiterati tamponi risultati sempre negativi , ci siamo rivisti.
> ma come me qui siamo in tanti  salvi per ora , molti infetti sono più quelli che stanno al pubblico e non prendono precauzioni , vedo giovani o meno giovani  forse stanchi  di seguire le regole per cui si infettano


Ma va benissimo. Ognuno faccia come crede.
Da noi tutte terze dosi si sono infettati in tanti.
Pure mia madre, che non usciva mai.
Amen. Prima o poi la si farà tutti e finirà anche questa storia, durata troppo.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Preso. Adesso 10 giorni in casa a sclerare…..


Come si dice in questi casi, tolto il dente via il dolore.
Quando mia madre si è ammalata, passati i primi giorni ho pensato solo che era stato un bene.
L'unico modo per portarla fuori dal tunnel dell'ansia in cui era caduta.
Ora dovrebbe essere più rilassata.
C'era un periodo che aveva più paura del Covid che del tumore...
Tre vaccinazioni, non metti il naso fuori di casa e hai un tumore, ma ti caghi sotto per il virus?


----------



## ologramma (28 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma va benissimo. Ognuno faccia come crede.
> Da noi tutte terze dosi si sono infettati in tanti.
> Pure mia madre, che non usciva mai.
> Amen. Prima o poi la si farà tutti e finirà anche questa storia, durata troppo.


vedi finche ce la faccio evito poi si vedrà, comunque non ho patologie se  non la pressione che tengo a bada , quindi seguito con le precauzioni cosa che se gli altri si sono infettati non si è preso volontari amento o incosciamente


----------



## Martoriato (29 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Come si dice in questi casi, tolto il dente via il dolore.
> Quando mia madre si è ammalata, passati i primi giorni ho pensato solo che era stato un bene.
> L'unico modo per portarla fuori dal tunnel dell'ansia in cui era caduta.
> Ora dovrebbe essere più rilassata.
> ...


Passato. Comunque non è una passeggiata. Una notte di febbre e un bel raffreddorone,tosse e dolori vari. Insomma si sente che è una bella bestia che ha voglia di fare del male. Adesso ho la collega no vax che mi supplica di darle la mia mascherina usata, la prenderei a calci….


----------



## ologramma (29 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Passato. Comunque non è una passeggiata. Una notte di febbre e un bel raffreddorone,tosse e dolori vari. Insomma si sente che è una bella bestia che ha voglia di fare del male. Adesso ho la collega no vax che mi supplica di darle la mia mascherina usata, la prenderei a calci….


più che calci gli farei passare un brutto quarto d'ora


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Terracina,   28enne muore di Covid:   non vaccinato, in ospedale  si era strappato il casco dell’ossigeno
> 
> 
> Luigi Cossellu, 28 anni, era arrivato al Pronto soccorso del Santa Maria Goretti di Latina domenica scorsa. La sua situazione era apparsa già come molto grave ai medici che hanno tentato di salvarlo
> ...


Scusa ma lo stesso avviene in un incidente.. Si pubblica il nome.. La foto ecc. È così. Io non ci vedo nulla di male. Non hanno pubblicato la dichiarazione dei redditi.


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Terracina,   28enne muore di Covid:   non vaccinato, in ospedale  si era strappato il casco dell’ossigeno
> 
> 
> Luigi Cossellu, 28 anni, era arrivato al Pronto soccorso del Santa Maria Goretti di Latina domenica scorsa. La sua situazione era apparsa già come molto grave ai medici che hanno tentato di salvarlo
> ...


Per il resto.. Ovvio che può capitare che nel lavoro trovi chi è ostile.. Ma questi si presentano in fin di vita, pretendono di essere salvati ma decidendo loro come, spesso offendono e filmano con cellulari, alzano le mani. E tu stai li che li devi salvare. Non gli stai cambiando il filtro al condizionatore. Essu


----------



## Marjanna (1 Febbraio 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Scusa ma lo stesso avviene in un incidente.. Si pubblica il nome.. La foto ecc. È così. Io non ci vedo nulla di male. Non hanno pubblicato la dichiarazione dei redditi.


Si parla tanto della privacy.... Uno che violenta gli mettono le iniziali spesso.... e se faccio un incidente chi ti dice che voglia il mio nome sul giornale. Metti uno che dopo cerca lavoro come camionista, potrebbe persino essere un danno.



Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per il resto.. Ovvio che può capitare che nel lavoro trovi chi è ostile.. Ma questi si presentano in fin di vita, pretendono di essere salvati ma decidendo loro come, spesso offendono e filmano con cellulari, alzano le mani. E tu stai li che li devi salvare. Non gli stai cambiando il filtro al condizionatore. Essu


Vedi sei in fin di vita e stai in piedi, forte di menare medici, col il cervello lucido (e vieni considerato lucido)??? Magari manca qualche dato a me.
E poi se sei in fin di vita devi fare il bravo bambino e dire grazie? Scusa ma dove sta scritto. Il morto lo farò da morto, non da vivo.


----------



## Martoriato (1 Febbraio 2022)

Guarito ! Prima uscita oggi dopo 10 giorni di clausura. Visto lo schifo di gente che c’è in giro mi sarei voluto riprendere il Covid e stare ancora a casa. E ovviamente discussione con la mia collega no vax. Non le auguro di prenderselo in forma brutta perché lavoriamo assieme da 27 anni,ma questi no vax meritano solo manganellate sui denti.


----------



## omicron (1 Febbraio 2022)

Quanta cattiveria


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quanta cattiveria


Lui è così....


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2022)

Preso anche io, benché 3vax

Sospetto di qualche contatto durante il lavoro, femminile ovviamente, che si strusciano tutte anche con la mascherina addosso , brutte sudicie

Non si accontentano più del be2be via meet 

Mi riposo da giorni, nel totale isolamento, sospeso nel verde.
Beata solitudo, sola beatitudo


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Preso anche io, benché 3vax
> 
> Sospetto di qualche contatto durante il lavoro, femminile ovviamente, che si strusciano tutte anche con la mascherina addosso , brutte sudicie
> 
> ...


In famiglia tutti bene?


----------



## ivanl (1 Febbraio 2022)

Io niente isolamento, tanto 99% lo avrebbero preso anche gli altri. Così in due settimane ci siamo tolti il pensiero tutti quanti


----------



## Martoriato (1 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quanta cattiveria


 Si vede che sei nuova


----------



## omicron (1 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Si vede che sei nuova


----------



## Foglia (1 Febbraio 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Preso anche io, benché 3vax
> 
> Sospetto di qualche contatto durante il lavoro, femminile ovviamente, che si strusciano tutte anche con la mascherina addosso , brutte sudicie
> 
> ...


Ovviamente in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si parla tanto della privacy.... Uno che violenta gli mettono le iniziali spesso.... e se faccio un incidente chi ti dice che voglia il mio nome sul giornale. Metti uno che dopo cerca lavoro come camionista, potrebbe persino essere un danno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si mettono le iniziali finché non c'è un giudizio. Appunto per privacy.Per il camionista.. Ma guarda che si mette nome e foto solo in caso di decesso. Mica mettono nome e cognome di ogni incidente! Solo per i decessi. Per il resto se stai male da ricorrere all'ospedale ti ci affidi non puoi scalciare offendere togliere flebo o casco.


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Guarito ! Prima uscita oggi dopo 10 giorni di clausura. Visto lo schifo di gente che c’è in giro mi sarei voluto riprendere il Covid e stare ancora a casa. E ovviamente discussione con la mia collega no vax. Non le auguro di prenderselo in forma brutta perché lavoriamo assieme da 27 anni,ma questi no vax meritano solo manganellate sui denti.











						MESTRE | MARTELLATE IN TESTA ALLA FIGLIA NO VAX, LA MAMMA: « VOLEVO UCCIDERLA» - ANTENNA TRE | Medianordest
					

MESTRE | MARTELLATE IN TESTA ALLA FIGLIA NO VAX, LA MAMMA: « VOLEVO UCCIDERLA»



					antennatre.medianordest.it
				




Io sarò nuova ma la violenza però è una cosa grave


----------



## Marjanna (2 Febbraio 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si mettono le iniziali finché non c'è un giudizio. Appunto per privacy.Per il camionista.. Ma guarda che si mette nome e foto solo in caso di decesso. Mica mettono nome e cognome di ogni incidente! Solo per i decessi. Per il resto se stai male da ricorrere all'ospedale ti ci affidi non puoi scalciare offendere togliere flebo o casco.


Io queste cose potevo capirle a inizio pandemia. Ma se ancora ci sono i negazionisti, metti in atto delle procedure per trattarli, non è che ti stupisci. Tanto più dopo tutto questo tempo, in cui han raccontanto che sono loro a venire maggiormente ricoverati.
Se uno fino al giorno prima è che crede al complotto globale, non è che se viene ricoverato di colpo cambia idea.
Poi i riflessi che in alcune persone può portare anche nel cervello andrebbe valutato, e non credo i medici non siano in grado di farlo (come può capitare nel delirium).


----------



## Skorpio (2 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In famiglia tutti bene?


Si si, ho fatto a tempo a non ignorare il primissimo innocente pizzicore in gola, e mi sono subito "ritirato" nelle campagne



Foglia ha detto:


> Ovviamente in bocca al lupo!


Crepi
Ma cmq sto benissimo


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si si, ho fatto a tempo a non ignorare il primissimo innocente pizzicore in gola, e mi sono subito "ritirato" nelle campagne
> 
> 
> Crepi
> Ma cmq sto benissimo


Sono lieta di questa evoluzione.


----------



## Warlock (2 Febbraio 2022)

Io per problematiche di malattia autoimmune non ho voluto fgare il vaccino. Il problema è che ho passato di poco i 50 e dovrei farlo per forza per andare a lavorare. I medici che mi curano l malattia non mi hanno voluto fare l'esenzione e mi hanno rimandato al medico della mutua che, non essendo medico vaccinista, non mi ha potuto fare l'esenzione. Confidavo nel nuovo vccino Novavax (che avevano detto che sarebbe servito a far vaccinare i più scettici, essendo un vaccino fatto con tecnologia standard, cioè come un qualsiasi vaccino influenzale) che ovviamemnte stanno ritardando nel rilascio, quindi non avrei potuto farlo in tempo. Da stamattina sono positivo. Mi accorgo che viviamo in un mondo veramente di merda, se sto festeggiando per essermi preso una malattia...


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Io per problematiche di malattia autoimmune non ho voluto fgare il vaccino. Il problema è che ho passato di poco i 50 e dovrei farlo per forza per andare a lavorare. I medici che mi curano l malattia non mi hanno voluto fare l'esenzione e mi hanno rimandato al medico della mutua che, non essendo medico vaccinista, non mi ha potuto fare l'esenzione. Confidavo nel nuovo vccino Novavax (che avevano detto che sarebbe servito a far vaccinare i più scettici, essendo un vaccino fatto con tecnologia standard, cioè come un qualsiasi vaccino influenzale) che ovviamemnte stanno ritardando nel rilascio, quindi non avrei potuto farlo in tempo. Da stamattina sono positivo. Mi accorgo che viviamo in un mondo veramente di merda, se sto festeggiando per essermi preso una malattia...


come stai?

a chi non può fare il vaccino non hanno proprio pensato, non solo, hanno tolto tantissime casistiche dai motivi di esenzione e intato aumentano delle restrizioni che hanno già dimostrato di non servire a nulla se non ad ammazzare i consumi


----------



## Warlock (2 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> come stai?
> 
> a chi non può fare il vaccino non hanno proprio pensato, non solo, hanno tolto tantissime casistiche dai motivi di esenzione e intato aumentano delle restrizioni che hanno già dimostrato di non servire a nulla se non ad ammazzare i consumi


Ieri avevo mal di testa e qualche brivido, più male ai muscoli come se avessi fatto sport (giammai) stamattina ho fatto un tampone casalingo, incrociando le dita, e sono risultato positivo. Oggi sto benissimo, come se fossi asintomatico. Parlando con la mamma di un amico di mio figlio, che lavora all'ospedale, mi ha detto che questa variante è poco più di un raffreddore, che nelle terapie intensive nessuno è intubato, i casi più gravi hanno bisogno al massimo di un ora di ossigeno tramite cannule nasali poi li rimandano a casa. E lei lavora dove c'è Bassetti E il governo continua a fare terrorismo psicologico...


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Ieri avevo mal di testa e qualche brivido, più male ai muscoli come se avessi fatto sport (giammai) stamattina ho fatto un tampone casalingo, incrociando le dita, e sono risultato positivo. Oggi sto benissimo, come se fossi asintomatico. Parlando con la mamma di un amico di mio figlio, che lavora all'ospedale, mi ha detto che questa variante è poco più di un raffreddore, che nelle terapie intensive nessuno è intubato, i casi più gravi hanno bisogno al massimo di un ora di ossigeno tramite cannule nasali poi li rimandano a casa. E lei lavora dove c'è Bassetti E il governo continua a fare terrorismo psicologico...


bene dai...  ma hai fatto anche il molecolare per avere poi il super green pass?
cmq sì, anche qui da me si parla di al massimo un po' di febbre, chi è stato male ha avuto la febbre a 39, che è alta ma niente di che. in ospedale nessun intubato, 10 giorni fa in covid 0 c'erano 5/6 persone tutte con tripla dose, infatti erano anche parecchio arrabbiati perchè l'unico non vaccinato era l'unico asintomatico. in ogni caso avevano solo ossigeno


----------



## Foglia (2 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> bene dai...  ma hai fatto anche il molecolare per avere poi il super green pass?
> cmq sì, anche qui da me si parla di al massimo un po' di febbre, chi è stato male ha avuto la febbre a 39, che è alta ma niente di che. in ospedale nessun intubato, 10 giorni fa in covid 0 c'erano 5/6 persone tutte con tripla dose, infatti erano anche parecchio arrabbiati perchè l'unico non vaccinato era l'unico asintomatico. in ogni caso avevano solo ossigeno


Io ancora in quarantena per mio figlio. Il secondo caso positivo? L'unica (o quasi) bimba vaccinata!


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ancora in quarantena per mio figlio. Il secondo caso positivo? L'unica (o quasi) bimba vaccinata!


classico. qui la responsabile dei vaccini in area protetta, ha detto candidamente che i vaccinati di fresco risultano sempre positivi. che poi basta guardarsi intorno, dove sto io c'è quasi il 90% dei vaccinati e abbiamo tantissimi positivi (che stanno bene eh... anche se c'è chi si lamenta per un po' di febbre o di dolori muscolari che hai per QUALSIASI influenza). poi ci sono quelli che stanno male e vengono in ufficio a tossirti in faccia ma che il tampone col cazzo che vanno a farlo "perchè io ho fatto la terza dose e la quarantena non la voglio fare"


----------



## Carola (2 Febbraio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Io per problematiche di malattia autoimmune non ho voluto fgare il vaccino. Il problema è che ho passato di poco i 50 e dovrei farlo per forza per andare a lavorare. I medici che mi curano l malattia non mi hanno voluto fare l'esenzione e mi hanno rimandato al medico della mutua che, non essendo medico vaccinista, non mi ha potuto fare l'esenzione. Confidavo nel nuovo vccino Novavax (che avevano detto che sarebbe servito a far vaccinare i più scettici, essendo un vaccino fatto con tecnologia standard, cioè come un qualsiasi vaccino influenzale) che ovviamemnte stanno ritardando nel rilascio, quindi non avrei potuto farlo in tempo. Da stamattina sono positivo. Mi accorgo che viviamo in un mondo veramente di merda, se sto festeggiando per essermi preso una malattia...


 Io malattia autoimmune e consigliato il vaccino sia da chi mi segue al Centro  malattie rare che dai miei parenti 

ogni dice la sua evidentemente


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Ieri avevo mal di testa e qualche brivido, più male ai muscoli come se avessi fatto sport (giammai) stamattina ho fatto un tampone casalingo, incrociando le dita, e sono risultato positivo. Oggi sto benissimo, come se fossi asintomatico. Parlando con la mamma di un amico di mio figlio, che lavora all'ospedale, mi ha detto che questa variante è poco più di un raffreddore, che nelle terapie intensive nessuno è intubato, i casi più gravi hanno bisogno al massimo di un ora di ossigeno tramite cannule nasali poi li rimandano a casa. E lei lavora dove c'è Bassetti E il governo continua a fare terrorismo psicologico...


Se vuoi crederci credi a quello che vuoi..
Io uno che è finito sotto il casco lo conosco ed è uno vaccinato...
E indirettamente di gente in tp ne ho testimonianza...
Poi ...
Se sei fortunato ti va liscia...


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Io malattia autoimmune e consigliato il vaccino sia da chi mi segue al Centro  malattie rare che dai miei parenti
> 
> ogni dice la sua evidentemente


probabilmente dipende dalla malattia, ho un amico che ha il morbo di chron e sta facendo un a cura particolare e ha ottenuto l'esenzione, poi si è preso il covid con due linee di febbre e adesso per 6 mesi sta tranquillo


----------



## Warlock (2 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se vuoi crederci credi a quello che vuoi..
> Io uno che è finito sotto il casco lo conosco ed è uno vaccinato...
> E indirettamente di gente in tp ne ho testimonianza...
> Poi ...
> Se sei fortunato ti va liscia...


Non metto in dubbio che ci sia qualcuno che ancora vada sotto casco. Ma mi fido anche di chi lavora ospedale in reparto covid e mi dice che questa variante è poco più di un raffreddore. Tanto più se lavora con Bassetti che è il talebano dei vaccini. Quello che continua a farmi ridere è che sto festeggiando per essere positivo e poter, ripeto POTER, andare a lavorare e non far morire di fame la famiglia....


----------



## Carola (2 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> probabilmente dipende dalla malattia, ho un amico che ha il morbo di chron e sta facendo un a cura particolare e ha ottenuto l'esenzione, poi si è preso il covid con due linee di febbre e adesso per 6 mesi sta tranquillo


sarà

tutto soggettivo ho collega no vaxcon covid e non ha nulla la moglie no vax satura male invece e lei è anche più giovane

io collega voleva prenderselo x avere il GreenPass  pensa che genio


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> sarà
> 
> tutto soggettivo ho collega no vaxcon covid e non ha nulla la moglie no vax satura male invece e lei è anche più giovane
> 
> io collega voleva prenderselo x avere il GreenPass  pensa che genio


io non sono una che giudica nessuno, per me ognuno deve essere libero di pensare quello che crede e di fare quello che crede
poi ognuno si prenderà la responsabilità delle proprie azioni
per natura diffido di media e governo, mi guardo intorno e tutto vedo tranne che l'apocalisse che sbandierano
dove vivo io sono stati attribuiti al covid addirittura 4 morti... di cui 2 ti posso assicurare che sono morti di ben altro, ma avevano tampone positivo e tant'è...
tantissimi italiani stanno disperatamente cercando di prendersi il covid, chi per saltare la terza dose chi perchè non vaccinato per avere il greenpass
questo significa che ormai ad avere paura sono rimasti in pochi


----------



## Warlock (2 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Io malattia autoimmune e consigliato il vaccino sia da chi mi segue al Centro  malattie rare che dai miei parenti
> 
> ogni dice la sua evidentemente


Mio padre, invece di lasciarmi i soldi, mi ha lasciato in eredità la psoriasi, ci ho convissuto 10 anni, mia moglie cambiava le lenzuola ogni giorno e io avevo 5 magliette di ricambio al giorno. Ho iniziato una cura biologica che la sta tenendo ottimamente sotto controllo. La mia vicina di casa, con lo stesso mio problema, e anche lei in cura biologica, appena fatto il vaccino ha iniziato di nuovo a riempirsi di psoriasi in tutto il corpo. Dopo aver esposto le perplessità al dermatologo, mi sono sentito rispondere che, nel caso di complicazioni, nel giro di un anno, contunuando la cura biologica, sarebbe tutto rientrato. Peccato che sti cazzo di vaccini ti costringono a fare una dose ogni 4/6 mesi. Facendo due conti, perche iniettarmi un farmaco sperimentale per una malattia che non ho (a parte adesso che sono positivo perche me la sono andata a cercare) e vivere uno strazio come ho vissuto per 10 anni, pesando anche sulla famiglia?


----------



## Andromeda4 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Quello che continua a farmi ridere è che sto festeggiando per essere positivo e poter, ripeto POTER, andare a lavorare e non far morire di fame la famiglia....


È una delle tante aberrazioni del momento. A volte anch'io, quando sono particolarmente stanca e storta, comincio a dire che quasi mi auguro di prenderlo, perché proprio non ne posso più di questa situazione. 
Attenzione, sono trivaccinata. NON sto cercando di fare giochi strani burocratici o di altro tipo. È solo che veramente qui siamo in un nuovo lockdown, di fatto e non per legge.


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Mio padre, invece di lasciarmi i soldi, mi ha lasciato in eredità la psoriasi, ci ho convissuto 10 anni, mia moglie cambiava le lenzuola ogni giorno e io avevo 5 magliette di ricambio al giorno. Ho iniziato una cura biologica che la sta tenendo ottimamente sotto controllo. La mia vicina di casa, con lo stesso mio problema, e anche lei in cura biologica, appena fatto il vaccino ha iniziato di nuovo a riempirsi di psoriasi in tutto il corpo. Dopo aver esposto le perplessità al dermatologo, mi sono sentito rispondere che, nel caso di complicazioni, nel giro di un anno, contunuando la cura biologica, sarebbe tutto rientrato. Peccato che sti cazzo di vaccini ti costringono a fare una dose ogni 4/6 mesi. Facendo due conti, perche iniettarmi un farmaco sperimentale per una malattia che non ho (a parte adesso che sono positivo perche me la sono andata a cercare) e vivere uno strazio come ho vissuto per 10 anni, pesando anche sulla famiglia?


ma non ti devi mica giustificare


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> È una delle tante aberrazioni del momento. A volte anch'io, quando sono particolarmente stanca e storta, comincio a dire che quasi mi auguro di prenderlo, perché proprio non ne posso più di questa situazione.
> Attenzione, sono trivaccinata. NON sto cercando di fare giochi strani burocratici o di altro tipo. È solo che veramente qui siamo in un nuovo lockdown, di fatto e non per legge.


è comprensibile, stiamo vivendo una situazione grottesca, qui da me la quasi totalità è vaccinata e tanto c'è il deserto, sono andata in un centro commerciale qualche giorno fa, volevo fare una passeggiata, guardare le vetrine, sono scappata, sembrava l'apocalisse zombie


----------



## Warlock (2 Febbraio 2022)

@omicron non voleva essere una giustificazione, ma una riflessione come anche i medici siano stati "manipolati" per bene. Sembra che antepongano il vaccino anche alla salute del paziente. Oggi anche se prendi il COVID in forma acuta, esistono medicine che lo tengono a bada, a patto di riconoscerlo in tempo. Ma si parla solo di vaccini. Questa cosa ti fa chiedere come mai. E visto che il mondo moderno si basa esclusivamente sul dio denaro, inizi a farti due domande e cerchi di darti due risposte


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> @omicron non voleva essere una giustificazione, ma una riflessione come anche i medici siano stati "manipolati" per bene. Sembra che antepongano il vaccino anche alla salute del paziente. Oggi anche se prendi il COVID in forma acuta, esistono medicine che lo tengono a bada, a patto di riconoscerlo in tempo. Ma si parla solo di vaccini. Questa cosa ti fa chiedere come mai. E visto che il mondo moderno si basa esclusivamente sul dio denaro, inizi a farti due domande e cerchi di darti due risposte


come ho scritto prima, io sono diffidente di natura, specialmente media e governo, diffido profondamente da gennaio 2020, quando potenziali malati di polmonite venivano mandati a casa perchè dovevano aspettare sintomi gravi. in quel momento ebbi certezza che tutto volevano tranne che curare chi aveva bisogno, questi vaccini, che vaccini non sono (come dicono moltissimi medici), sono stati presentati come la panacea di tutti i mali, per poi vedere che dove ci sono altissime percentuali di vaccinati ci sono altissime percentuali di positivi. adesso in italia si da la caccia a qualche milione di persone reo di aver resistito alla vaccinazione, chi per convinzione, chi per paura, chi per motivi legati alla salute. additati come quelli che contagiano da tutti per mesi, salvo poi vedere gente come crisanti e sileri fare dietrofront rapidamente davanti alle evidenze. purtroppo tanti ancora non si fanno domande e nel caso in cui se le fanno, si rispondono con quello che dice la tv


----------



## ivanl (2 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> come ho scritto prima, io sono diffidente di natura, specialmente media e governo, diffido profondamente da gennaio 2020, quando potenziali malati di polmonite venivano mandati a casa perchè dovevano aspettare sintomi gravi. in quel momento ebbi certezza che tutto volevano tranne che curare chi aveva bisogno, questi vaccini, che vaccini non sono (come dicono moltissimi medici), sono stati presentati come la panacea di tutti i mali, per poi vedere che dove ci sono altissime percentuali di vaccinati ci sono altissime percentuali di positivi. adesso in italia si da la caccia a qualche milione di persone reo di aver resistito alla vaccinazione, chi per convinzione, chi per paura, chi per motivi legati alla salute. additati come quelli che contagiano da tutti per mesi, salvo poi vedere gente come crisanti e sileri fare dietrofront rapidamente davanti alle evidenze. purtroppo tanti ancora non si fanno domande e nel caso in cui se le fanno, si rispondono con quello che dice la tv


meno male che ci siete voi liberi pensatori, studiosi e colti di tutto


----------



## ivanl (2 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> è comprensibile, stiamo vivendo una situazione grottesca, qui da me la quasi totalità è vaccinata e tanto c'è il deserto, sono andata in un centro commerciale qualche giorno fa, volevo fare una passeggiata, guardare le vetrine, sono scappata, sembrava l'apocalisse zombie


il mio paradiso


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> meno male che ci siete voi liberi pensatori, studiosi e colti di tutto


come ho scritto prima, per me ognuno deve essere libero, per te evidentemente no


----------



## ivanl (2 Febbraio 2022)

aspe' che lo dico alla mia amica dottoressa, che è libera di lasciar morire il no vax che la insulta pure


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> aspe' che lo dico alla mia amica dottoressa, che è libera di lasciar morire il no vax che la insulta pure


la tua amica dottoressa ha fatto un giuramento


----------



## Warlock (2 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> aspe' che lo dico alla mia amica dottoressa, che è libera di lasciar morire il no vax che la insulta pure


pongo il no-vax che insulta la dottoressa alla stessa stregua tua che insulti me che sono no-vax


----------



## ivanl (2 Febbraio 2022)

quindi, come vedi, la libertà incondizionata è impossibile; tu puoi essere libera finché non danneggi gli altri (direttamente o indirettamente); tutto sta nell'equilibrio tra il bene comune ed il proprio; che, poi, qui in Italia magari si sta andando un pò con il freno a mano tirato, posso anche essere d'accordo, fermo restando che meglio essere prudenti davanti allo sconosciuto che troppo sfrontati. Secondo me.


----------



## ivanl (2 Febbraio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> pongo il no-vax che insulta la dottoressa alla stessa stregua tua che insulti me che sono no-vax


ti ho insultato? Dove? Non posso pensare che sia un comportamento egoista e dirlo?


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> quindi, come vedi, la libertà incondizionata è impossibile; tu puoi essere libera finché non danneggi gli altri (direttamente o indirettamente); tutto sta nell'equilibrio tra il bene comune ed il proprio; che, poi, qui in Italia magari si sta andando un pò con il freno a mano tirato, posso anche essere d'accordo, fermo restando che meglio essere prudenti davanti allo sconosciuto che troppo sfrontati. Secondo me.


io ho scritto, se sai leggere, che ognuno poi si prenderà la responsabilità delle sue azioni, ovvio che se la tua amica dottoressa (o chiunque altro) decide deliberatamente di uccidere qualcuno solo perchè non le sta simpatico, poi si prenderà le sue responsabilità di fronte alla legge. fino a prova contraria un non vaccinato non ha infranto nessuna legge, cosa ben diversa dall'ammazzare qualcuno. in italia si sta esagerando, in praticamente tutti gli altri paesi stanno derubricando il covid ad influenza


----------



## ivanl (2 Febbraio 2022)

visto che sei così bene informata, ti ricordi quante marce indietro ci sono state in tutti gli altri paesi in questi due anni? meglio andare cauti, sempre secondo me


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> visto che sei così bene informata, ti ricordi quante marce indietro ci sono state in tutti gli altri paesi in questi due anni? meglio andare cauti, sempre secondo me


io invece mi sono rotta le palle


----------



## Warlock (2 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> ti ho insultato? Dove? Non posso pensare che sia un comportamento egoista e dirlo?


Quando hai dato del libero pensatore e colto su tutto, il tono era del tipo "ma che ne volete sapere voi". Sinceramente, visto che sono principalmente unico, cioè non esiste un mio clone, sono egoista per quello che riguarda me. Per cui prima sto bene io poi posso pensare alla massa. Al massimo posso non essere egoista per amici o parenti stretti, ma mi viene da ridere quello che dice che si è vaccinato per il bene di tutti... poi magari tradisce il partner (visto che siamo su questo forum) o si augura che affondino i barconi coi migranti, o evade le tasse ecc. Io almeno sono coerente coi miei principi, che non dico siano giusti, ovvero per me lo sono, per altri, con idee diverse, no


----------



## ivanl (2 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io invece mi sono rotta le palle


Io invece preferisco sopportare qualche fastidio minore per avere la libertà di fare un qualsiasi esame medico in una settimana, invece che avere rimandate perfino le operazioni di un anno, come è (ed è stato) in Inghilterra (parlo per informazioni dirette)


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io invece preferisco sopportare qualche fastidio minore per avere la libertà di fare un qualsiasi esame medico in una settimana, invece che avere rimandate perfino le operazioni di un anno, come è (ed è stato) in Inghilterra (parlo per informazioni dirette)


no no le operazioni sono rimandate da più di un anno, ho un'amica in lista da un anno e mezzo. però dimmi dov'è la libertà perchè io non la vedo, devi farti scansionare come un pacco di biscotti pure per prendere un caffè, è ridicolo


----------



## Carola (2 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io non sono una che giudica nessuno, per me ognuno deve essere libero di pensare quello che crede e di fare quello che crede
> poi ognuno si prenderà la responsabilità delle proprie azioni
> per natura diffido di media e governo, mi guardo intorno e tutto vedo tranne che l'apocalisse che sbandierano
> dove vivo io sono stati attribuiti al covid addirittura 4 morti... di cui 2 ti posso assicurare che sono morti di ben altro, ma avevano tampone positivo e tant'è...
> ...


io non sono un medico ne un virgolò  e ni fido di chi ha studiato anni e che mi cura o ha curato i miei cari in altre ciricostanze 
L apocalissi in h ti assicuro che c'è stata io ero ricoverata a marzo 2020 in noto  ospedale pubblico della mia città
Mio zio e'direttore del ps del medesimo h e ti assicuro che era non distrutto di più 
Sua moglie infermiera idem 

comunque liberi tutti di pensare a cosa volete 

quento a non fidarsi del governo  sono anni che dico che è un paese di pagliacci e mi auguro che i miei figli vadano via nn x altro ho agevolato la scelta di studi in contesti internazionali a suon di soldoni 

ma ricordiamoci che li abbiamo  votati noi e x molte cose siamo complici


----------



## omicron (2 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> io non sono un medico ne un birillo e ni fido di chi ha studiato anni e che mi cura o ha curato i miei cari
> L apocalissi in h ti assicuro che c'è stata io ero ricoverata a marzo 2020 in moto ospedale pubblico della mia città
> Mio zio e direttore del ps
> 
> ...


Ognuno vede la sua realtà, dove vivo io possiamo dire che gli ultimi due anni siano stati “tanto rumore per nulla” tanti contagi ma pochissimi gravi e i morti, 4, anche discutibili. Detto questo anche io mi fido dei medici ma di quelli che hanno curato in questi due anni e non di quelli che hanno abbandonato i loro assistiti senza neanche rispondere al telefono
Poi ci sono i media, siano sotto il Burkina Faso per libertà di stampa, direi che non mi fido di quello che ci dicono


----------



## ologramma (2 Febbraio 2022)

forse ragazzi non avete capito il problema che abbiamo tutti e dico tutti .
Non fare vaccino significa possibile aggravamento quando si prende il covid , cosa che con questa nuova variante infetta anche chi a fatto una due e tre dosi , Ripeto più circola e più varia siamo arrivati a 4 ma sono anche di più perchè le varianti sono molte  ma quando come quella ultima è più contagiosa che fa , chi è senza vaccino spero in dio che non gli succede niente , chi è protetto se lo prende ma in forma lieve  e lo dicono tutti .
NOn dobbiamo farlo circolare ma non solo noi anche all'estero  è il caso di quello di prima e poi adesso che gia sta iniziando il numeratore a dire 2 o secondo, questo per dire che se uno vuole non li fa  ma lo stato da mo' che doveva obbligarlo  per tutti ma la questione più che di salute , e per i politici una questione di voti .
Forse le operazioni si sono rallentate ma non fermate si fanno quelle urgenti , capisco che non visitano quasi più negli ospedali ma privatamente seguitano a farle , qui sorge il problema che molti rimandano la visita aspettando tempi migliori  altro problema non di poco , se leggete cosa ho detto sempre bisognava distinguere gli ospedali per i positivi e chi invece non era infetto  , ma qui si spera che tutto finisca .
Questa sfiducia la dobbiamo alla tv  e quei cazzari che sono sempre lì  a dire cose che neanche dovrebbero perchè  il comitato del  governo e lui predisposto per dire la verità  , invece si mette tutto in dubbio .
Qualcuno ha detto che siamo delle cavie , mi spiegate ora quanti vaccini abbiamo fatto nel mondo  somministrandoli  ha varie fasce di età tutte le problematiche che avevamo all'inizio ne hanno più parlato ? No perchè sapete cosa significa una cosa sicura per una certa percentuale ?
Si legge in tutte le descrizioni delle medicine  , il 100% non ce lo abbiamo in nessun vaccino


----------



## Carola (2 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ognuno vede la sua realtà, dove vivo io possiamo dire che gli ultimi due anni siano stati “tanto rumore per nulla” tanti contagi ma pochissimi gravi e i morti, 4, anche discutibili. Detto questo anche io mi fido dei medici ma di quelli che hanno curato in questi due anni e non di quelli che hanno abbandonato i loro assistiti senza neanche rispondere al telefono
> Poi ci sono i media, siano sotto il Burkina Faso per libertà di stampa, direi che non mi fido di quello che ci dicono


pochi morti ?
Sei stata a Bergamo ?
Sei stata in h o leggi facebuc?
Io conosco solo medici che si fanno anche 13 ore di studio 
Ti ci manderei in burkina cretina


----------



## Carola (2 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse ragazzi non avete capito il problema che abbiamo tutti e dico tutti .
> Non fare vaccino significa possibile aggravamento quando si prende il covid , cosa che con questa nuova variante infetta anche chi a fatto una due e tre dosi , Ripeto più circola e più varia siamo arrivati a 4 ma sono anche di più perchè le varianti sono molte  ma quando come quella ultima è più contagiosa che fa , chi è senza vaccino spero in dio che non gli succede niente , chi è protetto se lo prende ma in forma lieve  e lo dicono tutti .
> NOn dobbiamo farlo circolare ma non solo noi anche all'estero  è il caso di quello di prima e poi adesso che gia sta iniziando il numeratore a dire 2 o secondo, questo per dire che se uno vuole non li fa  ma lo stato da mo' che doveva obbligarlo  per tutti ma la questione più che di salute , e per i politici una questione di voti .
> Forse le operazioni si sono rallentate ma non fermate si fanno quelle urgenti , capisco che non visitano quasi più negli ospedali ma privatamente seguitano a farle , qui sorge il problema che molti rimandano la visita aspettando tempi migliori  altro problema non di poco , se leggete cosa ho detto sempre bisognava distinguere gli ospedali per i positivi e chi invece non era infetto  , ma qui si spera che tutto finisca .
> ...


no ma olo tutti sovversivi poi non hanno mai scioperato mezza volta ne visto il burkina manco in foto sul libro delle medie
Ho amici volontari  laggiù
Senza parole povera Italy


----------



## ologramma (2 Febbraio 2022)

io spero che siano trattati come in cina , hai visto che fermezza nello stare in casa , mettevano uno a guardia e gli porrtavano anche il mangiare , qui da noi i furbi uscivano  tuti i giorni per fare la spesa ma tanto chi controlla , vedessi sulla spiaggia come  si mettevano vicino poi siamo ripiombati  ddue anni fa e l'altro anno sempre con più infetti perchè? Non si tengono le distanze ho scrito delle feste di Natale , capodanno , ferie , vedi quello stronzo del primo ministro in Inghilterra  con le festicciole, questo per dire che non siamo coerenti nell'osservare  le direttive poi mettici i novax che fanno come gli pare  abbiamo il vaso strapieno di cazzari.
Ora quando senti di certe persone non vaccinate che il loro organismo degenera fino alla morte sai cosa penso ? 
Non me lo far dire perchè lo capisci da te


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2022)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.corriere.it/cronache/20...ei-8795e32a-2b03-11eb-9939-58d0486c3785.shtml
> 
> Crisanti ;
> «Il vaccino a gennaio? Io
> ...


Da domani da noi sarà revocato l’obbligo di quarantena per i contatti stretti.


----------



## Bender (3 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ancora in quarantena per mio figlio. Il secondo caso positivo? L'unica (o quasi) bimba vaccinata!


anche qui da me parecchi amici e conoscenti sono positivi , con molti sono stato a stretto contatto , ma non mi sono mai preso nulla , mi sa che sono in quel 10% di persone che sembra non se lo prendano mai.









						Covid, chi sono gli immuni naturali: la scoperta che può spazzare via il virus (senza vaccino), prospettive clamorose
					

Una scoperta che ha dell'incredibile quella che arriva dall’Istituto Humanitas e dall’Ospedale San Raffaele di Milano. Si parla di  Co...




					www.liberoquotidiano.it


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Io per problematiche di malattia autoimmune non ho voluto fgare il vaccino. Il problema è che ho passato di poco i 50 e dovrei farlo per forza per andare a lavorare. I medici che mi curano l malattia non mi hanno voluto fare l'esenzione e mi hanno rimandato al medico della mutua che, non essendo medico vaccinista, non mi ha potuto fare l'esenzione. Confidavo nel nuovo vccino Novavax (che avevano detto che sarebbe servito a far vaccinare i più scettici, essendo un vaccino fatto con tecnologia standard, cioè come un qualsiasi vaccino influenzale) che ovviamemnte stanno ritardando nel rilascio, quindi non avrei potuto farlo in tempo. Da stamattina sono positivo. Mi accorgo che viviamo in un mondo veramente di merda, se sto festeggiando per essermi preso una malattia...


Scusa ma hai deciso tu che non era il caso? Hai deciso tu che con novavax sarebbe stato meglio perché tradizionale? A me pare che il problema sia tutto qui. Le auto diagnosi, le auto valutazioni in ambito scientifico..



omicron ha detto:


> bene dai...  ma hai fatto anche il molecolare per avere poi il super green pass?
> cmq sì, anche qui da me si parla di al massimo un po' di febbre, chi è stato male ha avuto la febbre a 39, che è alta ma niente di che. in ospedale nessun intubato, 10 giorni fa in covid 0 c'erano 5/6 persone tutte con tripla dose, infatti erano anche parecchio arrabbiati perchè l'unico non vaccinato era l'unico asintomatico. in ogni caso avevano solo ossigeno


Lavori in ospedale? O me lo ha detto mio cugino?



Andromeda4 ha detto:


> È una delle tante aberrazioni del momento. A volte anch'io, quando sono particolarmente stanca e storta, comincio a dire che quasi mi auguro di prenderlo, perché proprio non ne posso più di questa situazione.
> Attenzione, sono trivaccinata. NON sto cercando di fare giochi strani burocratici o di altro tipo. È solo che veramente qui siamo in un nuovo lockdown, di fatto e non per legge.


Perché da Tri vaccinata ti auguri di prenderlo?? Cosa ti è interdetto.. Mi sa nulla.



omicron ha detto:


> la tua amica dottoressa ha fatto un giuramento


Certo ma magari diamogli na mano. Troppoo comodo. Faccio come mi pare non credo ai medici non credo alle case farmaceutiche non credo al sistema sanitario poi però se sto male a loro ricordo.. Tanto devono farlo!



omicron ha detto:


> io ho scritto, se sai leggere, che ognuno poi si prenderà la responsabilità delle sue azioni, ovvio che se la tua amica dottoressa (o chiunque altro) decide deliberatamente di uccidere qualcuno solo perchè non le sta simpatico, poi si prenderà le sue responsabilità di fronte alla legge. fino a prova contraria un non vaccinato non ha infranto nessuna legge, cosa ben diversa dall'ammazzare qualcuno. in italia si sta esagerando, in praticamente tutti gli altri paesi stanno derubricando il covid ad influenza


Ma la sua amica (come tutti i medici) mica ammazzano! Ma ti rendi conto? Questa cosa che gira tra i no vax è vomitevole. Ci ammazzano perché gli stiamo sulle balle! Ma che schifo.


----------



## Andromeda4 (3 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io invece mi sono rotta le palle


Qua la mano.
Ah, già. Non si può.


----------



## omicron (3 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Qua la mano.
> Ah, già. Non si può.


ma io ti do la mano e anche due baci guarda


----------



## Andromeda4 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perché da Tri vaccinata ti auguri di prenderlo?? Cosa ti è interdetto.. Mi sa nulla.


Non hai colto.
Ho detto che nei momenti di scazzo, quando questa situazione mi opprime particolarmente, quando sono quelli intorno a me che creano il "me contro te" mi dico: aberrazione per aberrazione, tanto vale prenderlo e togliermi il pensiero, invece di dovermi sentire in colpa perché esco per un'ora.
Non ho detto che MI AUGURO DI PRENDERLO.


----------



## Andromeda4 (3 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io ti do la mano e anche due baci guarda


----------



## Andromeda4 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Cosa ti è interdetto.. Mi sa nulla.


Mi spieghi meglio per favore?


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non hai colto.
> Ho detto che nei momenti di scazzo, quando questa situazione mi opprime particolarmente, quando sono quelli intorno a me che creano il "me contro te" mi dico: aberrazione per aberrazione, tanto vale prenderlo e togliermi il pensiero, invece di dovermi sentire in colpa perché esco per un'ora.
> Non ho detto che MI AUGURO DI PRENDERLO.


Rileggi. Lo hai detto. Scritto. E non capisco manco che senso avrebbe. Mah.


----------



## Andromeda4 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Rileggi. Lo hai detto. Scritto. E non capisco manco che senso avrebbe. Mah.


Ho detto QUASI. E ho contestualizzato, cioè ho scritto che se sono particolarmente scazzata (è ancora permesso o dobbiamo anche sorridere e fare gli ebeti continuando con il "andrà tutto bene" a oltranza?) mi dico "ok, a sto punto visto che se esco, stando attenta e facendo tutto come deve essere fatto, per gli altri sbaglio comunque, tanto vale prenderlo". TANTO VALE. Ma lo dico quando sono SCAZZATA.
È chiaro che non lo voglio prendere.
Contestualizza, per favore.


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ho detto QUASI. E ho contestualizzato, cioè ho scritto che se sono particolarmente scazzata (è ancora permesso o dobbiamo anche sorridere e fare gli ebeti continuando con il "andrà tutto bene" a oltranza?) mi dico "ok, a sto punto visto che se esco, stando attenta e facendo tutto come deve essere fatto, per gli altri sbaglio comunque, tanto vale prenderlo". TANTO VALE. Ma lo dico quando sono SCAZZATA.
> È chiaro che non lo voglio prendere.
> Contestualizza, per favore.


Senti. Scazzati lo siamo tutti. È che proprio non capisco che significa a sto punto quasi me lo prendo... Credimi. Mettiamo anche come provocazione.. Ma  che significa? Non è che il prenderlo poi rende liberi o sparisce il problema. Non lo capisco manco come provocazione. Cmq chiudiamo qui.


----------



## Andromeda4 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Senti. Scazzati lo siamo tutti. È che proprio non capisco che significa a sto punto quasi me lo prendo... Credimi. Mettiamo anche come provocazione.. Ma  che significa? Non è che il prenderlo poi rende liberi o sparisce il problema. Non lo capisco manco come provocazione. Cmq chiudiamo qui.


Io ho spiegato tre volte. Non mi va di farlo ancora. Ok. Chiamala come vuoi.


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Preso anche io, benché 3vax
> 
> Sospetto di qualche contatto durante il lavoro, femminile ovviamente, che si strusciano tutte anche con la mascherina addosso , brutte sudicie
> 
> ...


se con un buon chianti ed un bel piatto di fave mentre si sbocconcella una bistecca, anche meglio


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> quindi, come vedi, la libertà incondizionata è impossibile; tu puoi essere libera finché non danneggi gli altri (direttamente o indirettamente); tutto sta nell'equilibrio tra il bene comune ed il proprio; che, poi, qui in Italia magari si sta andando un pò con il freno a mano tirato, posso anche essere d'accordo, fermo restando che meglio essere prudenti davanti allo sconosciuto che troppo sfrontati. Secondo me.


il concetto di bene comune è un elastico che può essere tirato in ogni direzione.   una sana rilettura di Orwell di sti tempi è necessaria.  vedo troppi Napoleon e troppi Gondrano a giro.

e chi scrive farà la terza dose prevista a suo tempo.


----------



## brenin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Da domani da noi sarà revocato l’obbligo di quarantena per i contatti stretti.


E tu che ne pensi ? ti sembra una saggia decisione ?


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2022)

brenin ha detto:


> E tu che ne pensi ? ti sembra una saggia decisione ?


Penso che è troppo presto.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Io per problematiche di malattia autoimmune non ho voluto fgare il vaccino. Il problema è che ho passato di poco i 50 e dovrei farlo per forza per andare a lavorare. I medici che mi curano l malattia non mi hanno voluto fare l'esenzione e mi hanno rimandato al medico della mutua che, non essendo medico vaccinista, non mi ha potuto fare l'esenzione. Confidavo nel nuovo vccino Novavax (che avevano detto che sarebbe servito a far vaccinare i più scettici, essendo un vaccino fatto con tecnologia standard, cioè come un qualsiasi vaccino influenzale) che ovviamemnte stanno ritardando nel rilascio, quindi non avrei potuto farlo in tempo. Da stamattina sono positivo. Mi accorgo che viviamo in un mondo veramente di merda, se sto festeggiando per essermi preso una malattia...


La mia collega è stata temporaneamente esonerata per le varie allergie certificate.
Ha litigato col primo medico vaccinale, ha ripreso appuntamento portando gli stessi esami in un altro hub e la dottoressa del secondo Hub ha accolto la richiesta, giustamente, ritenendola a rischio.
Ora deve fare una serie di esami richiesti.
Dipende da chi trovi. Se hai il fanatico superficiale non ti caga, se hai uno che è coscienzioso e fa il suo mestiere e hai con te esami che certifichino le motivazioni, che devono essere valide, ovviamente, puoi ottenere l'esonero.


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La mia collega è stata temporaneamente esonerata per le varie allergie certificate.
> Ha litigato col primo medico vaccinale, ha ripreso appuntamento portando gli stessi esami in un altro hub e la dottoressa del secondo Hub ha accolto la richiesta, giustamente, ritenendola a rischio.
> Ora deve fare una serie di esami richiesti.
> *Dipende da chi trovi.* Se hai il fanatico superficiale non ti caga, se hai uno che è coscienzioso e fa il suo mestiere e hai con te esami che certifichino le motivazioni, che devono essere valide, ovviamente, puoi ottenere l'esonero.


e ti sembra giusto?


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> ma ricordiamoci che li abbiamo  votati noi e x molte cose siamo complici


Nell'ordine ho votato Rifondazione e Casa Pound, voti inutili.
Evito da anni qualsiasi partito di maggioranza, trovo che viaggino tutti sugli stessi binari con piccole sfumature sui diritti civili a differenziarli.
Lega e M5S hanno funzionato come serbatoi per il malcontento, per poi ovviamente riportare tutto come era prima in pure stile gattopardesco.
Credo nella capacità di consolidamento della democrazia in presenza di un'opposizione credibile, ma non ho neppure fiducia in quella (finta) della Meloni.
Un paese senza opposizione è un paese politicamente morto e noi lo siamo da parecchio.
Voto solo perché voglio conservare almeno questo diritto, l'unico a non essere precariato attualmente.



ologramma ha detto:


> forse ragazzi non avete capito il problema che abbiamo tutti e dico tutti .
> Non fare vaccino significa possibile aggravamento quando si prende il covid , cosa che con questa nuova variante infetta anche chi a fatto una due e tre dosi , Ripeto più circola e più varia siamo arrivati a 4 ma sono anche di più perchè le varianti sono molte  ma quando come quella ultima è più contagiosa che fa , chi è senza vaccino spero in dio che non gli succede niente , chi è protetto se lo prende ma in forma lieve  e lo dicono tutti .
> NOn dobbiamo farlo circolare ma non solo noi anche all'estero  è il caso di quello di prima e poi adesso che gia sta iniziando il numeratore a dire 2 o secondo, questo per dire che se uno vuole non li fa  ma lo stato da mo' che doveva obbligarlo  per tutti ma la questione più che di salute , e per i politici una questione di voti .
> Forse le operazioni si sono rallentate ma non fermate si fanno quelle urgenti , capisco che non visitano quasi più negli ospedali ma privatamente seguitano a farle , qui sorge il problema che molti rimandano la visita aspettando tempi migliori  altro problema non di poco , se leggete cosa ho detto sempre bisognava distinguere gli ospedali per i positivi e chi invece non era infetto  , ma qui si spera che tutto finisca .
> ...


Secondo me siamo in paranoia.
In questi due anni sono morte attorno a me diverse persone, la maggior parte per infarto e problemi circolatori.
Poi tumore.
Covid 4. Tre tridose e uno ai tempi di quando ancora non c'era il vaccino.
Sono morte più persone per altre patologie che per Covid, ma nessuno si sta preoccupando così tanto per gli infarti o il tumore.
Io è un anno che vado avanti e indietro per gli ospedali per questioni familiari e ho mia madre che ha un tumore.
Non ho rilevato sostanziali problemi negli ospedali.
Problema di carattere psichiatrico sì, invece, con sempre maggiori carichi sulle strutture. Mia figlia sta sempre male, ed è per me questo il VERO problema.
Mia madre col tumore si è fatta il Covid, non se l'è cagata nessun medico ma l'ha passato comunque.
Le è andata di culo:
E a livello sociale tutto è una vera e propria tristezza.
Non va bene.
Dobbiamo tornare a vivere, il più possibile normalmente, altrimenti avremo ben altri problemi, oltre a quelli che già ci sono e che fanno parte della vita.
Io lo faccio, il più possibile.
Gli anni passano, eh. Sono già due.
Cosa aspettiamo? L'impennata dei suicidi tra gli adolescenti o dei disturbi nervosi tra gli anziani?



omicron ha detto:


> e ti sembra giusto?


La vita non è giusta.
E chi ha avuto a che fare con i medici sa che ci sono persone brave e stronzi, come in qualsiasi categoria.
E abbiamo avuto due  primari in famiglia, eh.


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La vita non è giusta.
> E chi ha avuto a che fare con i medici sa che ci sono persone brave e stronzi, come in qualsiasi categoria.
> E abbiamo avuto due  primari in famiglia, eh.


io ho avuto a che fare spesso coi dottori e posso solo dire che la fiducia totale da parte mia non ce l'hanno. anzi


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho avuto a che fare spesso coi dottori e posso solo dire che la fiducia totale da parte mia non ce l'hanno. anzi


Come per i meccanici o.... i coniugi.
Siamo su un forum di tradimenti, impossibile avere fiducia totale in una persona....
Anche perché le corna che nascono negli ambienti ospedalieri...


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Come per i meccanici o.... i coniugi.
> Siamo su un forum di tradimenti, impossibile avere fiducia totale in una persona....
> Anche perché le corna che nascono negli ambienti ospedalieri...


eh ma vuoi mettere la responsabilità e le attenzioni che dovrebbe avere un medico? un'auto si ripara, una persona la rovini per sempre
cmq la mia diffidenza verso le istituzioni non è dovuta a trascorsi sentimentali


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> eh ma vuoi mettere la responsabilità e le attenzioni che dovrebbe avere un medico? un'auto si ripara, una persona la rovini per sempre
> cmq la mia diffidenza verso le istituzioni non è dovuta a trascorsi sentimentali


Va beh, ma se hai un minimo di esperienza politica, e lavorativa, non puoi avere fiducia totale.
Ma parlo del minimo.
Mia madre sapeva grazie al lavoro tutte le percentuali che si beccavano gli amministratori di condominio sulle forniture.
Sapeva chi era più onesto, chi meno.
Ma tutti rubavano.
Il meccanismo è sempre lo stesso, dipende solo dal mondo con cui entri in contatto saperlo o meno.
O si pensa che il mondo dell'industria farmaceutica e medica sia irreprensibile e onesto? Con tutti i soldi che girano?
Per esperienza, ho la sicurezza di affermare il contrario, Poi, liberi tutti di credere nell'immacolata verginità di qualcosa rispetto a un altro.
Ci sono persone che hanno veramente bisogno di credere in qualcosa. Non sarà io a distruggere le illusioni, anche perché sono sempre tenaci.


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, ma se hai un minimo di esperienza politica, e lavorativa, non puoi avere fiducia totale.
> Ma parlo del minimo.
> Mia madre sapeva grazie al lavoro tutte le percentuali che si beccavano gli amministratori di condominio sulle forniture.
> Sapeva chi era più onesto, chi meno.
> ...


no sarò neanche io, vedi che spesso lascio perdere, ognuno creda a quello che vuole, a me danno fastidio le imposizioni


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no sarò neanche io, vedi che spesso lascio perdere, ognuno creda a quello che vuole, *a me danno fastidio le imposizioni*


Non è questione di fastidio, ma del valore che si dà alle proprie scelte e alla capacità di farle.
Io non voglio che altri decidano per me.


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non è questione di fastidio, ma del valore che si dà alle proprie scelte e alla capacità di farle.
> Io non voglio che altri decidano per me.


abbiamo detto la stessa cosa in realtà


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> abbiamo detto la stessa cosa in realtà


Sì, sono andato oltre al concetto di fastidio.
Per me è essenziale che una persona abbia capacità di decidere in autonomia e che possa sviluppare le capacità per farlo.
Anche come genitore.
Io noto la tendenza da parte di molte mamme (più raramente i papà) a fare da tutore del figlio anche quando è in età avanzata, per dire.
Francamente già dal liceo i ragazzi dovrebbero sapersela sbrigare da soli, considero abbastanza aberrante avere ancora la chat dei genitori e il loro intervento diretto in certe questioni scolastiche (io di quella chat non faccio parte, mi rifiuto).
Figuriamoci se a fare da (falsa) chioccia pretendono di esserlo le istituzioni. Ma cosa siamo, dei bambini?


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, sono andato oltre al concetto di fastidio.
> Per me è essenziale che una persona abbia capacità di decidere in autonomia e che possa sviluppare le capacità per farlo.
> Anche come genitore.
> Io noto la tendenza da parte di molte mamme (più raramente i papà) a fare da tutore del figlio anche quando è in età avanzata, per dire.
> ...


ah con me sfondi una porta aperta, ho assistito con orrore a foto di ragazzini che dopo gli esami di terza media o di maturità, avessero il codazzo di genitori e parenti pronti a festeggiarlo manco avessero preso la laurea magistrale con 110 e lode. io gli esami me li sono sempre andata a fare da sola e poi chiamavo a casa dalla cabina a gettoni. però non ho notato differenze tra padri e madri, magari le mamme sono quelle che seguono di più i figli e quindi appaiono di più, ma le foto dei ragazzini con la corona d'alloro e lo spumante dopo gli orali della maturità, li ho visti sia sulle bacheche delle mamme che dei babbi


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2022)

Io sono schifata sto lavorando x un imp evento che si terrà nella mia città ed è davvero un magna magna  ma magna magna

schifata credetemi schifata nn posso  dire oiu Ma schifata

nn avessi figli e responsabilità mene
Ne andrei da sto paese ma nn so come sia da altre parti eh

bohhhhhhh

Argomento figli :io forse ero un po' troppo chioccia  con i miei figli soptutto x via del padre  via poi ho visto che meno faccio più diventano in gamba loro x cui ....

medici vorrei fidarmi ...


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Io sono schifata sto lavorando x un imp evento che si terrà nella mia città ed è davvero un magna magna  ma magna magna
> 
> schifata credetemi schifata nn posso  dire oiu Ma schifata
> 
> ...


io lavoro dal 2001 con le PA... ho visto tanto di quello schifo... che poi dovrei fidarmi? ma colcazzo, il più pulito ha la rogna


----------



## Lostris (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah con me sfondi una porta aperta, ho assistito con orrore a foto di ragazzini che dopo gli esami di terza media o di maturità, avessero il codazzo di genitori e parenti pronti a festeggiarlo manco avessero preso la laurea magistrale con 110 e lode. io gli esami me li sono sempre andata a fare da sola e poi chiamavo a casa dalla cabina a gettoni. però non ho notato differenze tra padri e madri, magari le mamme sono quelle che seguono di più i figli e quindi appaiono di più, ma le foto dei ragazzini con la corona d'alloro e lo spumante dopo gli orali della maturità, li ho visti sia sulle bacheche delle mamme che dei babbi


Ma francamente per me il problema è altro, non voler festeggiare il diploma.

E' anche una questione culturale eh. In certi paesi fanno l'affissione per la comunione, per dire.


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma francamente per me il problema è altro, non voler festeggiare il diploma.
> 
> E' anche una questione culturale eh. In certi paesi fanno l'affissione per la comunione, per dire.


no scusa, non festeggiavano il diploma, ma gli orali come se fosse stata una tesi di laurea
io i miei orali fatti a luglio 2001 me li sono fatti da sola, lo stesso quando dopo 2 settimane sono andata a prendermi il diploma
non avevo il codazzo dietro a "festeggiarmi" come se avessi fatto chissà che
la festa della comunione la fai a 10 anni, non a 19 che hai pure la patente


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah con me sfondi una porta aperta, ho assistito con orrore a foto di ragazzini che dopo gli esami di terza media o di maturità, avessero il codazzo di genitori e parenti pronti a festeggiarlo manco avessero preso la


Entrambi i miei figli agli esami di 3* media non hanno voluto assolutamente che andassimo...
Io avevo semplicemente chiesto se era il caso di essere presenti (ai tempi...si andava da soli altro che)...
Hanno detto no...
Il piccolo ha voluto sua sorella come testimone lei anni prima una sua amica...
Sono stata ben contenta di avergli fatto scegliere chi avere li... ci mancherebbe altro...
Ma io sono fin troppo...liberalista...
Vanno dal dentista da soli per i controlli di routine...


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Entrambi i miei figli agli esami di 3* media non hanno voluto assolutamente che andassimo...
> Io avevo semplicemente chiesto se era il caso di essere presenti (ai tempi...si andava da soli altro che)...
> Hanno detto no...
> Il piccolo ha voluto sua sorella come testimone lei anni prima una sua amica...
> ...


fai bene a responsabilizzarli


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> fai bene a responsabilizzarli


E che cazz questi tra qualche anno potrebbero essere in ns medici o futuri politici...
Guarda da quando è mancata mia mamma 6 anni fa ho iniziato a responsabilizzarli sempre più...in realtà anche prima ..
Banalmente provavano ad andare al parchetto da soli in bici...cosa che facevano tipo altri 3 bambini ..
Ovvio speri che non si facciano tirare sotto da una macchina...
Ma un minimo di libertà di movimento bisogna sempre darglielo... altrimenti si ritrovano a 30 anni che non sanno nemmeno farsi rilasciare da soli la carta di identità da soli


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E che cazz questi tra qualche anno potrebbero essere in ns medici o futuri politici...
> Guarda da quando è mancata mia mamma 6 anni fa ho iniziato a responsabilizzarli sempre più...in realtà anche prima ..
> Banalmente provavano ad andare al parchetto da soli in bici...cosa che facevano tipo altri 3 bambini ..
> Ovvio speri che non si facciano tirare sotto da una macchina...
> Ma un minimo di libertà di movimento bisogna sempre darglielo... altrimenti si ritrovano a 30 anni che non sanno nemmeno farsi rilasciare da soli la carta di identità da soli


sono d'accordo, vanno spronati, mia figlia ha 4 anni, le dico sempre che più cose sa fare da sola e meno avrà bisogno degli altri...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, vanno spronati, mia figlia ha 4 anni, le dico sempre che più cose sa fare da sola e meno avrà bisogno degli altri...


Bravissima!!!
Ma quelle mamme (sismo sempre noi di solito) che non fanno vestire i bambini da soli???e loro stanno lì come pupazzi ad aspettare... assolutamente no!!
Mando le scarpe da soli si sanno mettere...
Per non parlare dei giubbotti 
Ovvio non mi riferisco a neonati...ma appena acquisiscono una minima consapevolezza...possono farlo loro!


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Bravissima!!!
> Ma quelle mamme (sismo sempre noi di solito) che non fanno vestire i bambini da soli???e loro stanno lì come pupazzi ad aspettare... assolutamente no!!
> Mando le scarpe da soli si sanno mettere...
> Per non parlare dei giubbotti
> Ovvio non mi riferisco a neonati...ma appena acquisiscono una minima consapevolezza...possono farlo loro!


la mia è pigra    liti tutte le mattine, noi partiamo subito al 100%


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la mia è pigra    liti tutte le mattine, noi partiamo subito al 100%


Prova a dirle che se non si veste te ne vai...e lo fai veramente...esci di casa...chiudendo...
Vedi che in 30 secondi è vestita truccata e pettinata...e ha rifatto pure il letto


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Prova a dirle che se non si veste te ne vai...e lo fai veramente...esci di casa...chiudendo...
> Vedi che in 30 secondi è vestita truccata e pettinata...e ha rifatto pure il letto


ha 4 anni   mi prendo una denuncia


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ha 4 anni   mi prendo una denuncia


Ma va mica te ne vai...stai li a sentire che fa...
Altrimenti rientri...e se la trovi a festeggiare il fatto di avere la casa per lei...ha già capito tutto


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma va mica te ne vai...stai li a sentire che fa...
> Altrimenti rientri...e se la trovi a festeggiare il fatto di avere la casa per lei...ha già capito tutto


in realtà ci ho provato, si butta sul letto disperata e piange, quando mi rivede mi corre incontro piangendo "mamma ti voglio bene ho paura" e mi sento una


----------



## Lostris (4 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Prova a dirle che se non si veste te ne vai...e lo fai veramente...esci di casa...chiudendo...
> Vedi che in 30 secondi è vestita truccata e pettinata...e ha rifatto pure il letto


Non i miei figli.

Io esigo che si vestano da soli, ma ogni mattina in casa va in onda full metal jacket.


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non i miei figli.
> 
> Io esigo che si vestano da soli, ma ogni mattina in casa va in onda full metal jacket.


quanti anni hanno?


----------



## brenin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Penso che è troppo presto.


 concordo appieno, mi sembrano iniziative da incoscienti.  Non solo la vaccinazione non escude il rischio di contagio, ma oltretutto non sappiamo come potrà reagire il nostro corpo al virus.


----------



## Lostris (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quanti anni hanno?


6 e 8. Due maschi.


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> 6 e 8. Due maschi.


la mia ha 4 anni, ho molto da lavorare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> in realtà ci ho provato, si butta sul letto disperata e piange, quando mi rivede mi corre incontro piangendo "mamma ti voglio bene ho paura" e mi sento una


Allora no...non si può fare... capirà più avanti!
La prima volta che la porterai in pigiama a scuola 
Guarda io avevo il mio piccolo che era tremendo...
Se era la mattinata storta che non si voleva vestire...iniziava a dire che sentiva le cuciture .
Di qualsiasi cosa...
Già dalle mutande ..
Mia mamma dalla disperazione ha provato a mollarlo li nudo...con tutte le mutande che aveva...
Sarà andato avanti non so quanto a toglierle e metterle...alla fine ha trovato quelle giuste...
Poi passava alle calze...
E così via...
Però almeno lo faceva da solo
Cazz ma era veramente un osso...si impuntava e basta . 
Con me ci ha provato un paio di volte (generalmente non c ero io al mattino)...
Gli ho detto va bene...usciamo solo col giubbotto o pigiama (non mi ricordo esattamente) se i vestiti ti danno fastidio...
Probabilmente siamo arrivati alla materna in mega ritardo... ovviamente vestiti...
Ma lì non ci puoi fare praticamente nulla...
Se si impuntano è la fine...

A parte comportamenti così estremi... generalmente si vestivano da soli o quasi ..


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2022)

Le femmine sono mediamente più svejie
La mia grande a 16 anni e stata via 6 mesi in Australia mai sentita nel senso chiamava ma mai una lamentela
Il secondo  che e in Canada all inzio mi chiamava e la famiglia era severa e bla bla bla
Arrangiati gli ho detto sei li

ps: famiglia cinese super rigidi!!

Poi lo hanno messo nella squadra di basket hanno cambiato famiglia  x ragione di orari e lui troppo felice e finito in un posto della madonna che culo
Dice che erano severissimi i primi e io gongolavo 

io comunque di mio non ho fatto nulla li sei capitato e li stai !!


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Allora no...non si può fare... capirà più avanti!
> La prima volta che la porterai in pigiama a scuola
> Guarda io avevo il mio piccolo che era tremendo...
> Se era la mattinata storta che non si voleva vestire...iniziava a dire che sentiva le cuciture .
> ...


la mia si impunta ma io mi impunto più di lei   solo che somiglia in maniera agghiacciante al padre, somigliasse più a me sarebbe meglio perchè io volevo fare tutto da sola, lei no, cozza come pochi... qualche volta vuole fare da sola, non ci riesce e "mamma mi aiuti?" 
però non posso portarla fuori in pigiama, visto che dorme con solo una maglietta e spesso non vuole neanche lo slippino...



Carola ha detto:


> Le femmine sono mediamente più svejie
> La mia grande a 16 anni e stata via 6 mesi in Australia mai sentita nel senso chiamava ma mai una lamentela
> Il secondo  che e in Canada all inzio mi chiamava e la famiglia era severa e bla bla bla
> Arrangiati gli ho detto sei li
> ...


australia e canada  dietro l'angolo insomma


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dorme con solo una maglietta e spesso non vuole neanche lo slippino...


Allora proprio no....


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Allora proprio no....


e vedessi come suda    da me non ha ripreso, la mia temperatura corporea si aggira intorno ai 35°


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la mia si impunta ma io mi impunto più di lei   solo che somiglia in maniera agghiacciante al padre, somigliasse più a me sarebbe meglio perchè io volevo fare tutto da sola, lei no, cozza come pochi... qualche volta vuole fare da sola, non ci riesce e "mamma mi aiuti?"
> però non posso portarla fuori in pigiama, visto che dorme con solo una maglietta e spesso non vuole neanche lo slippino...
> 
> 
> australia e canada  dietro l'angolo insomma


Si ma 6 mesi all Estero a scuola 

Ora il secondo torna
Voleva prendere diploma li ma a) costa un botto 
B) perde troppo qui e io vorrei prendesse anche diploma italiano


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Si ma 6 mesi all Estero a scuola
> 
> Ora il secondo torna
> Voleva prendere diploma li ma a) costa un botto
> B) perde troppo qui e io vorrei prendesse anche diploma italiano


Cmq complimenti!!!
Hai dato ai tuoi figli 2 ottime possibilità!!!
Andare all' estero così da ragazzi ti apre totalmente il cervello!!!


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cmq complimenti!!!
> Hai dato ai tuoi figli 2 ottime possibilità!!!
> Andare all' estero così da ragazzi ti apre totalmente il cervello!!!


ma spero

alla femmina e servito ora vediamo l
Incognita vera 

come inglese sicuro
Come adattamento anke 
Vediamo tornando qui


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cmq complimenti!!!
> Hai dato ai tuoi figli 2 ottime possibilità!!!
> Andare all' estero così da ragazzi ti apre totalmente il cervello!!!


Concordo, ha fatto proprio bene, sono esperienze importanti 
Io ho un’amica che andata a Londra per perfezionare l’inglese ha trovato lavoro, poi il marito e adesso vive lì e hanno due bambini


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cmq complimenti!!!
> Hai dato ai tuoi figli 2 ottime possibilità!!!
> Andare all' estero così da ragazzi ti apre totalmente il cervello!!!


nzomma.  argomento già trattato.   i più tornano più somari di come erano partiti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> nzomma.  argomento già trattato.   i più tornano più somari di come erano partiti


Lo sapevo che mi avresti risposto così


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Concordo, ha fatto proprio bene, sono esperienze importanti
> Io ho un’amica che andata a Londra per perfezionare l’inglese ha trovato lavoro, poi il marito e adesso vive lì e hanno due bambini


direi che la chiave di volta sia stato trovare marito sul posto


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che mi avresti risposto così


i dati di fatto questo dicono.   poi per l'amordeddio sarà anche divertente e finchè sono 6 mesi, il tempo perso è relativo.    basta che poi uno s'impegni a recuperare


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> direi che la chiave di volta sia stato trovare marito sul posto


No, quando ha trovato il compagno (si sono sposati dopo la nascita del primo figlio), lei stava lì da un annetto e viveva con dei coinquilini


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No, quando ha trovato il compagno (si sono sposati dopo la nascita del primo figlio), lei stava lì da un annetto e viveva con dei coinquilini


è il vecchio concetto delle porte girevoli.   se non avesse trovato l'uomo che ha poi sposato, sarebbe rimasta lo stesso?  1 anno è tanto ma è anche poco, se devi ricostruire una vita in un'altra nazione


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> i dati di fatto questo dicono.   poi per l'amordeddio sarà anche divertente e finchè sono 6 mesi, il tempo perso è relativo.    basta che poi uno s'impegni a recuperare


Maahhh io non sto col pallottoliere in mano ..i figli di ex colleghi che sono stati all estero hanno trovato ottimi lavori e sono anche ottime persone....


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> è il vecchio concetto delle porte girevoli.   se non avesse trovato l'uomo che ha poi sposato, sarebbe rimasta lo stesso?  1 anno è tanto ma è anche poco, se devi ricostruire una vita in un'altra nazione


Considera che il marito è africano


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Maahhh io non sto col pallottoliere in mano ..i figli di ex colleghi che sono stati all estero hanno trovato ottimi lavori e sono anche ottime persone....


non ho detto che tornano criminali.  ma più ignoranti di come sono partiti.   poi nella massa qualcuno che poi fa bene c'è sempre, è normale calcolo probabilistico.

ho già abbondantemente spiegato che si fa un ragionamento generale e non basato sul caso particolare.


----------



## ologramma (4 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Maahhh io non sto col pallottoliere in mano ..i figli di ex colleghi che sono stati all estero hanno trovato ottimi lavori e sono anche ottime persone....


vero   , ma anche chi è rimasto qui  ha avuto fortuna di trovare buoni impieghi certo non con lo stipendio  che danno all'estero ma sempre un buon stipendio


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Considera che il marito è africano


eviterò facili battute.   considerando che l'attuale sindaco di Londra mi pare sia egiziano, non sono sorpreso.     quantomeno ha evitato gli aliti appestati degli inglesi


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> eviterò facili battute.   considerando che l'attuale sindaco di Londra mi pare sia egiziano, non sono sorpreso.     quantomeno ha evitato gli aliti appestati degli inglesi


Ma poi lei bio da e occhi azzurri 
Comunque ormai stanno insieme da più di 10 anni
Ma lei parla di tante nazionalità tra i suoi amici 
Ma mai inglesi


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma poi lei bio da e occhi azzurri
> Comunque ormai stanno insieme da più di 10 anni
> Ma lei parla di tante nazionalità tra i suoi amici
> Ma mai inglesi


infatti s'è parlato a lungo del fatto di come la Brexit sia frutto del voto dei non londinesi.   chè ormai in certe parti di Londra di inglesi non ce ne siano quasi più.

ma sarebbe un OT colossale.


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti s'è parlato a lungo del fatto di come la Brexit sia frutto del voto dei non londinesi.   chè ormai in certe parti di Londra di inglesi non ce ne siano quasi più.
> 
> ma sarebbe un OT colossale.


Fa un 3d


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2022)

no grazie, non ho tempo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

Risparmiate per la psicoterapia dei figli.
Cercate Giorgia Fumo su Instagram


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> no grazie, non ho tempo


L’uomo impegnato


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2022)

Io ho ricevuto critiche dalle colleghe perché non sono andata all’esame di terza media 
Non andrò nemmeno al diploma del secondo 
Il primo per evitarmi lo sbattimento ha evitato di diplomarsi


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho ricevuto critiche dalle colleghe perché non sono andata all’esame di terza media
> Non andrò nemmeno al diploma del secondo
> Il primo per evitarmi lo sbattimento ha evitato di diplomarsi


E perché criticata? Ma hai fatto bene, a me sembra che li facciano passare da bambini a stargli al culo ogni momento


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E perché criticata? Ma hai fatto bene, a me sembra che li facciano passare da bambini a stargli al culo ogni momento


Perché le brave mamma vanno


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché le brave mamma vanno


Che cagacazzo le "brave mamme" che giudicano le altre.
Ma davvero si va a vedere l'esame di terza media?
Va beh, mia figlia l'ha fatto a casa, in DAD.
In ogni caso, non mi sembra il caso. Lasciamoli respirare questi ragazzi.


----------



## ivanl (4 Febbraio 2022)

Io sono andato, anche perchè lo dovevo portare a scuola; ma sono rimasto fuori, comunque non penso che nemmeno mi avrebbero fatto entrare, anche se avessi voluto. Nemmeno i compagni erano dentro, tutti fuori, solo uno per fare da testimone


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché le brave mamma vanno


Le brave mamme rendono i figli indipendenti


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Covid, intera famiglia non vaccinata, 6 morti in un mese
					

Sono morti positivi al covid in poco più di un mese sei componenti di una famiglia, che avevano scelto di non vaccinarsi




					www.rainews.it


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Covid, intera famiglia non vaccinata, 6 morti in un mese
> 
> 
> Sono morti positivi al covid in poco più di un mese sei componenti di una famiglia, che avevano scelto di non vaccinarsi
> ...


Non ci sono nomi ed è un articolo su dati sensibili protetti da privacy (da dove traggano queste notizie non si sa, mica puoi andare in ospedale a chiedere lo stato vaccinale e la cartella clinica dei deceduti).
Direi che può essere vero come può essere falso, sostanzialmente inutile.
Io ti posso dire che la stessa cosa è accaduta un mese fa circa a due miei conoscenti: morti entrambi (coppia) con 3 vaccinazioni.
Si morirà sempre di Covid, come si muore sempre di AIDS, o di meningite.
Nel frattempo cerchiamo anche di vivere. Al meglio possibile.


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché le brave mamma vanno


  Ah si ?

manco io sono andata
Ma manco  alla maturità eh


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non ci sono nomi ed è un articolo su dati sensibili protetti da privacy (da dove traggano queste notizie non si sa, mica puoi andare in ospedale a chiedere lo stato vaccinale e la cartella clinica dei deceduti).
> Direi che può essere vero come può essere falso, sostanzialmente inutile.
> Io ti posso dire che la stessa cosa è accaduta un mese fa circa a due miei conoscenti: morti entrambi (coppia) con 3 vaccinazioni.
> Si morirà sempre di Covid, come si muore sempre di AIDS, o di meningite.
> Nel frattempo cerchiamo anche di vivere. Al meglio possibile.


Chi di solito sminuisce il potenziale del virus.. E sminuisce l'importanza del vaccino.. Poi la butta sempre sul torniamo a vivere! Come se uno che considera di non sottovalutare la cosa sia per forza uno chiuso in casa...un depresso ipocondriaco. Un novello Leopardi da pandemia..Personalmente da tris e triste vaccinato faccio due sport, laboratorio teatrale, idem miei familiari... Compreso le bimbe doppio vaccinate a 8 e 11 anni.. Anzi spesso i paurosi del vaccino alla fine restano chiusi... Molte amichette delle mie bimbe ad esempio non si vaccinano ma non escono! Hanno risolto!.. Due settimane fa discutevo con un amico che seppur vaccinato ha approccio molto free nel senso tanto è un raffreddore..diceva poi sui bimbi non ne parliamo pure meno del raffreddore.. Il vaccino è una boiata.. Mai iniettero sto coso a mio figlio già su noi è esagerato. Be.. Tre gg dopo figlio 10 anni positivo ... Se la so vista brutta.. Con tanto di ambulanza ..fame di aria... Ecc.. Ora sta meglio ma dovranno capire gli eventuali danni.. E... Quando lo sentivo circa le condizioni del figlio dovevo mordermi la lingua.. Ma un nervoso..


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Chi di solito sminuisce il potenziale del virus.. E sminuisce l'importanza del vaccino.. Poi la butta sempre sul torniamo a vivere! Come se uno che considera di non sottovalutare la cosa sia per forza uno chiuso in casa.. Personalmente da triste vaccinato faccio due sport, laboratorio teatrale, idem miei familiari... Compreso le bimbe doppio vaccinate a 8 e 11 anni.. Anzi spesso i paurosi del vaccino alla fine restano chiusi... Molte amichette delle mie bimbe ad esempio non si vaccinano ma non escono! Hanno risolto!.. Due settimane fa discutevo con un amico che seppur vaccinato ha approccio molto free nel senso tanto è un raffreddore..diceva poi sui bimbi non ne parliamo pure meno del raffreddore.. Il vaccino è una boiata.. Mai iniettero sto coso a mio figlio già su noi è esagerato. Be.. Tre gg dopo figlio 10 anni positivo ... Se la so vista brutta.. Con tanto di ambulanza ..fame di aria... Ecc.. Ora sta meglio ma dovranno capire gli eventuali danni.. E... Quando lo sentivo circa le condizioni del figlio dovevo mordermi la lingua.. Ma un nervoso..


E' il tono costantemente drammatico che contesto.
Ora, io non mi pronuncio neppure più sul virus o sul vaccino, appartengo a una categoria per cui è obbligatorio.
Non mi interessa farlo e non mi interessa cambiare le idee degli altri, e da sempre sono per il libero approccio alla materia, quello che avevo da dire l'ho detto, finisce lì. Mia madre, tre dosi, si è ammalata di Covid lo stesso. Cosa la ha salvata, a differenza della badante di mia zia, stessa età di mia madre, tre dosi, appena deceduta? Il culo. Non di certo l'assistenza medica, che non c'è stata.
Mi disturbano le polarizzazioni sull'argomento, gli insulti da ambo le parti, i discorsi inquisitori, le semplificazione ad uso strumentale della faccenda.
Per me la questione ha assunto un puro carattere politico, ovvero la società italiana rischia conseguenze serie (molte sono già in atto, a dire il vero), a livello economico e sociale, se verrà protratta a lungo questa situazione, e personale, ovvero ho una  figlia che sta male per varie ragioni e ha bisogno di vivere in una situazione esterna il più serena possibile, non circondarsi di persone e situazioni che creano forte disagio e influiscono negativamente sul percorso di cura.
Mia figlia fa parte di quel 50% di adolescenti (un anno fa era il 30%) in più che soffrono di problemi che hanno avuto nella situazione Covid la causa scatenante. E questa ha cambiato molto la mia percezione sull'argomento, ridefinendo le priorità.
Per cui, per me, è assolutamente auspicabile che si torni ad avere fiducia nella vita come società e si aprano spiragli di ottimismo e serenità.
Ti assicuro che non sono poche le persone che hanno avuto problemi di ordine psichiatrico in conseguenza di questa situazione.
Però sembra che non gliene freghi niente a nessuno.


----------



## Lostris (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E perché criticata? Ma hai fatto bene, a me sembra che li facciano passare da bambini a stargli al culo ogni momento


Ma quale è il problema di andare o non andare ad un esame?

È un problema se diventa una presa di posizione di principio.

Fammi capire, se vado all’esame di mio figlio si traduce con stargli al culo? Ma perché mai?
Poi però non lasciamo i piccoli alle baby sitter… 

Io penso che abbia senso la vicinanza (modalità e tipologia) in relazione all’età/autonomia e ai desideri del ragazzo, oltre che alle proprie possibilità.

E penso che andare o non andare a vedere un esame non sia necessariamente segno di un qualcosa di negativo (o positivo, per differenza) a livello di rapporto o educazione.

Chi critica chi non ci va è uguale a chi critica chi ci va, per intenderci.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma quale è il problema di andare o non andare ad un esame?
> 
> È un problema se diventa una presa di posizione di principio.
> 
> ...


Posizione moderata ineccepibile.
Va tutto relativizzato, ovviamente rapportandolo alla propria dimensione educativa e familiare.
Ma sai che non va sempre così e ogni discostamento da un'abitudine comune diventa fonte di pettegolezzo e critica.
Comunque i tuoi sono piccoli, aspetta l'adolescenza.
Di solito accade che siano loro a pregarti di non farti vedere nelle vicinanze quando sono con i coetanei.


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E' il tono costantemente drammatico che contesto.
> Ora, io non mi pronuncio neppure più sul virus o sul vaccino, appartengo a una categoria per cui è obbligatorio.
> Non mi interessa farlo e non mi interessa cambiare le idee degli altri, e da sempre sono per il libero approccio alla materia, quello che avevo da dire l'ho detto, finisce lì. Mia madre, tre dosi, si è ammalata di Covid lo stesso. Cosa la ha salvata, a differenza della badante di mia zia, stessa età di mia madre, tre dosi, appena deceduta? Il culo. Non di certo l'assistenza medica, che non c'è stata.
> Mi disturbano le polarizzazioni sull'argomento, gli insulti da ambo le parti, i discorsi inquisitori, le semplificazione ad uso strumentale della faccenda.
> ...


Probabilmente i problemi li avrebbero avuti cmq. C'è chi ha attraversato carestie, guerre, drammi familiari.. Eppure non ha sviluppato nulla. Non piacciono i toni drammatici ma secondo me chi vive sta pandemia come un dramma fa proprio questo. Questa pandemia.. È da un pdv psicologico molto meno drammatico degli altri eventi che ti ho citato.. Ho avuto un amico suicida alle medie.. Per motivi banali.. Lo avrebbe fatto magari per altri motivi dopo tre anni o 5. Questo è il punto. Ca**0 non è la guerra mondiale dove ti mancava cibo e vivevi nelle cantine coi topi al primo allarme antiaereo e avevi addosso un sacco di iuta. Non è l'Olocausto. Non è ciò che oggi molti bimbi vivono in paesi in guerra.


----------



## Lostris (4 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Posizione moderata ineccepibile.
> Va tutto relativizzato, ovviamente rapportandolo alla propria dimensione educativa e familiare.
> Ma sai che non va sempre così e ogni discostamento da un'abitudine comune diventa fonte di pettegolezzo e critica.
> Comunque i tuoi sono piccoli, aspetta l'adolescenza.
> Di solito accade che siano loro a pregarti di non farti vedere nelle vicinanze quando sono con i coetanei.


Non ho dubbi, per quello che ho detto che contano anche i desideri del ragazzo.

Ma sono troppi gli elementi, non si può leggere la presenza come invadenza a prescindere.. 
e non lo dico per difendere una mia posizione, anche perché come figlia ho sempre fatto tutto da sola. E come madre mi sembra proprio di lasciare spazi.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma quale è il problema di andare o non andare ad un esame?
> 
> È un problema se diventa una presa di posizione di principio.
> 
> ...


Andare ad assistere a un esame, significa aggiungere il giudizio del genitore a quello della scuola. 
Festeggiare come se il figlio avesse vinto la lotteria è una implicito  espressione di sfiducia nelle sue possibilità è come appunto averlo passato una botta di fortuna.
Accompagnarlo o andarlo a prendere dipende dalle circostanze e orari, può essere gradito o no, dipende se priva della condivisione con i compagni.
Poi le scuole prendono anche iniziative per esaltare in senso trionfalistico il passaggio da un ordine all’altro. Sono cose che trovo stucchevoli. Ovviamente poi, visto che era richiesta la presenza dei genitori, sono andata e mi sono anche commossa per i piezz e core.


----------



## Lostris (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Andare ad assistere a un esame, significa aggiungere il giudizio del genitore a quello della scuola.
> Festeggiare come se il figlio avesse vinto la lotteria è una implicito  espressione di sfiducia nelle sue possibilità è come appunto averlo passato una botta di fortuna.
> Accompagnarlo o andarlo a prendere dipende dalle circostanze e orari, può essere gradito o no, dipende se priva della condivisione con i compagni.
> Poi le scuole prendono anche iniziative per esaltare in senso trionfalistico il passaggio da un ordine all’altro. Sono cose che trovo stucchevoli. Ovviamente poi, visto che era richiesta la presenza dei genitori, sono andata e mi sono anche commossa per i piezz e core.


Parlavo infatti di presenza, non di festeggiamenti.
Io andrei solo se gradita.

Poi le feste stile Maracaibo per l’esame non le ho mai capite molto nemmeno io.
Al massimo si ha il piacere di celebrare un traguardo guadagnato, o semplicemente (forse soprattutto, nel mio caso) la fine di un periodo di tensione.

Non l’ho mai visto, però, come espressione di sfiducia (anche perché, nei miei confronti, era praticamente impossibile 

Ma noi orobici non festeggiamo sguaiatamente praticamente mai.

Ora in effetti fanno le cerimonie del diploma pure alla materna. Mi fanno un po’ sorridere e sì, le trovo eccessivamente enfatiche.

Però poi c’è il tuo bambino che, in mezzo a tutti gli altri, ti cerca tra tutti i genitori e si illumina quando ti vede, e quindi va bene così.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Parlavo infatti di presenza, non di festeggiamenti.
> Io andrei solo se gradita.
> 
> Poi le feste stile Maracaibo per l’esame non le ho mai capite molto nemmeno io.
> ...


Infatti il creaturo ti prende il cuore.
Capisco gli orobici.
Io non capisco nemmeno tanti pranzi di nozze.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Parlavo infatti di presenza, non di festeggiamenti.
> Io andrei solo se gradita.
> 
> Poi le feste stile Maracaibo per l’esame non le ho mai capite molto nemmeno io.
> ...


Io la festa per il diploma la faccio. Lui non è invitato . La festa è per me è per chi ha dovuto sopportarmi e supportarmi in questo lunghissimi faticosissimi interminabili 6 anni


----------



## Lostris (4 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io la festa per il diploma la faccio. Lui non è invitato . La festa è per me è per chi ha dovuto sopportarmi e supportarmi in questo lunghissimi faticosissimi interminabili 6 anni


Allora mi inviti


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Allora mi inviti


Ovvio 
Lui c’è rimasto malissimo quando ha saputo che non era invitato


----------



## Foglia (18 Febbraio 2022)

Le multe ai No Vax over 50 non partono: manca l'elenco di chi non si è vaccinato (msn.com) 

....

_Le liste dovrebbero poi passare al ministero della Salute. Liste che, però, di fatto al momento non esistono, perché manca ancora il sì del Garante della privacy che sta valutando se - e come - si possono far circolare queste informazioni

 _


----------



## ologramma (18 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Le multe ai No Vax over 50 non partono: manca l'elenco di chi non si è vaccinato (msn.com)
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


vedi le regioni che dovrebbero avere gli elenchi sono deficitarie?
La sanità non è eguale in tutte le regioni lo si sa basta vedere le varie cappellate che hanno preso sia per i dati  che per l'efficienza che hanno avuto con questa pandemia , abbiamo creato noi  con questi politici e anche quelli di prima , il macello


----------



## Foglia (18 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi le regioni che dovrebbero avere gli elenchi sono deficitarie?
> La sanità non è eguale in tutte le regioni lo si sa basta vedere le varie cappellate che hanno preso sia per i dati  che per l'efficienza che hanno avuto con questa pandemia , abbiamo creato noi  con questi politici e anche quelli di prima , il macello


Olo, non è questione di liste. E' una questione di diffusione di dati (che riguardano la salute) a soggetti terzi (AdE), oltre che qualche.... ehm.... problemuccio di costituzionalità, soprattutto considerato che prima o poi questa situazione e legislazione di emergenza dovrà pur crollare!


----------



## ologramma (18 Febbraio 2022)

ti facevo e anzi sapevo che mestiere fai , ma mettete sempre l'affare della costituzionalità per la privacy , ma ti chiedi se in questa pandemia ha senso di parlare di privacy?
Non dico di mettere alla gogna chi non si vaccina ma sanzionarlo privatamente non pensi sia una bella cosa?
Tanto  la storia di questo virus ci dice  protezioni e abbassamento contagi , liberi tutti ripresa dell'infezione , un ricordino per molti :  i vaccini fatti non durano quindi  finché non se ne trova uno efficace e duraturo , saremo sempre un uscire e rientrare .
Mi auguro di sbagliarmi  solo il tempo ce lo dirà


----------



## omicron (18 Febbraio 2022)

Ologramma… basta curare chi sta male eh…


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Mi auguro di sbagliarmi  solo il tempo ce lo dirà


Dal momento che ne stanno uscendo tutti gli altri stati, di tempo ce n'è sempre meno, economicamente parlando ci avviamo verso un massacro.
Con mia zia morta l'altro giorno sono saliti a 4 i morti per Covid tridosati nel mio ambito nell'ultimo mese.
Olo, va a culo ormai. Mia madre ne è uscita bene, mia zia, che viveva in un'altra regione, no.
Quando le cose stanno così, si vive e basta perché altre soluzioni preventive non ce n'è.


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ologramma… basta curare chi sta male eh…


Basta non finire in ospedale. Quando sei da ospedale difficile uscirne.
Il problema l'ho visto con mia madre. Non si fa niente, va come va, non ti caga nessuno.
Tu sei a casa senza assistenza.
Mia madre forse aveva preso Omicron, pochi sintomi ed è guarita in pochi giorni.
Mia zia invece è stata ospedalizzata, ed è morta quando è uscita.
Come tutti gli altri.
Tutti tre dosi, eh.
Ma non mi rompano più il cazzo, davvero, che se ti ammali finisce nel nulla dell'indifferenza.


----------



## omicron (18 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Basta non finire in ospedale. Quando sei da ospedale difficile uscirne.
> Il problema l'ho visto con mia madre. Non si fa niente, va come va, non ti caga nessuno.
> Tu sei a casa senza assistenza.
> Mia madre forse aveva preso Omicron, pochi sintomi ed è guarita in pochi giorni.
> ...


Non farmi addentrare in questo discorso perché divento una iena


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non farmi addentrare in questo discorso perché divento una iena


A me ha pure telefonato l'ambulatorio che mi ha fatto i tamponi, dicendo che stavano facendo un'indagine tra tutti quelli che erano risultati positivi...
Ma io ero negativo...
Mi sa che hanno fatto un po' di caos anche loro.
Ma basta, che stanno veramente uscendo altri problemi, anche più importanti.


----------



## ologramma (18 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Dal momento che ne stanno uscendo tutti gli altri stati, di tempo ce n'è sempre meno, economicamente parlando ci avviamo verso un massacro.
> Con mia zia morta l'altro giorno sono saliti a 4 i morti per Covid tridosati nel mio ambito nell'ultimo mese.
> Olo, va a culo ormai. Mia madre ne è uscita bene, mia zia, che viveva in un'altra regione, no.
> Quando le cose stanno così, si vive e basta perché altre soluzioni preventive non ce n'è.


mi dispiace per tua zia , pensa io ho dato l'altro ieri le condoglianze ad una mia amica un po più grande di me , che il filgio  sano è morto di covid , mentre lei passa 80 anni la superata.
Non sappiamo ancora le problematiche  che ci da questo covid  , forse con il passare del tempo usciranno nuove cure , lo spero, per ora  bisogna stare attenti .
Sai che vedo che ora che possiamo calarci le mascherine  dal viso , la gente le porta anch ese ci hanno detto che all'aperto non la indossiamo .
Siamo presi dalla paura del non sapere cosa aspettarci , nel mio paese basta andare in giro dopo le cinque  è un mortorio  e non è che prima sia affollato


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi dispiace per tua zia , pensa io ho dato l'altro ieri le condoglianze ad una mia amica un po più grande di me , che il filgio  sano è morto di covid , mentre lei passa 80 anni la superata.
> Non sappiamo ancora le problematiche  che ci da questo covid  , forse con il passare del tempo usciranno nuove cure , lo spero, per ora  bisogna stare attenti .
> Sai che vedo che ora che possiamo calarci le mascherine  dal viso , la gente le porta anch ese ci hanno detto che all'aperto non la indossiamo .
> Siamo presi dalla paura del non sapere cosa aspettarci , nel mio paese basta andare in giro dopo le cinque  è un mortorio  e non è che prima sia affollato


Mai portata la mascherina all'aperto, anche perché vedo che anche al chiuso ormai se non si è proprio sotto controllo tanti non la mettono.
La paura col tempo e soprattutto quando ci si è già ammalati passa.
Mia madre dopo che è guarita, è più tranquilla, adesso, anche se in realtà avrebbe anche la terapia per il tumore da seguire.
Io sono pragmatico nelle scelte. Se una cosa non è abbastanza efficace, tendo a trarre il maggior profitto dalle scelte non considerandola prioritaria.


----------



## ologramma (18 Febbraio 2022)

io mi sono attenuto sempre alle regole  , anche ora  se siamo in gruppo metto la mascherina FPP2 al chiuso.
All'aperto  se non c'è gente  la tolgo  è fastidiosa per respirare se faccio una camminata un po veloce, se no rimetto la chirurgica che  con quella faccio anche palestra .
Guarda ti racconto cosa capita ora se incontri sul marciapiede  qualcuno che incontri  , ci si saluta ma ci si allantoina man mano che si stiamo incrociando , ormai mi viene spontaneo e pensare che un mio amico quasi coetaneo, si allontanava anche con mascherina dall'inizio aveva paura  perchè hanno smepre detto che i diabetici  avrebbero avuto seri problemi se se lo avessero preso


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io mi sono attenuto sempre alle regole  , anche ora  se siamo in gruppo metto la mascherina FPP2 al chiuso.
> All'aperto  se non c'è gente  la tolgo  è fastidiosa per respirare se faccio una camminata un po veloce, se no rimetto la chirurgica che  con quella faccio anche palestra .
> Guarda ti racconto cosa capita ora se incontri sul marciapiede  qualcuno che incontri  , ci si saluta ma ci si allantoina man mano che si stiamo incrociando , ormai mi viene spontaneo e pensare che un mio amico quasi coetaneo, si allontanava anche con mascherina dall'inizio aveva paura  perchè hanno smepre detto che i diabetici  avrebbero avuto seri problemi se se lo avessero preso


Capisco.
Da noi, no, più tranquillo. Qualcuno con la mascherina, a volte anche da solo, anche in auto, e vabbè, ognuno avrà le sue ragioni.
Ma io in zona sempre uscito senza, parlato con i vari che incontro con i cani, pure loro senza, etc etc
Me la metto quando vado a canto per stare nelle aree comuni, ma sono l'unico.
Mi sa che posso anche smettere.


----------



## ologramma (18 Febbraio 2022)

vedi ognuno ha la sua filosofia di vita ,ma tanto fra un po' faranno liberi tutti , vorrei poter viaggiare in tranquillità , in italia lo faccio ma all'estero mi manca


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi ognuno ha la sua filosofia di vita ,ma tanto fra un po' faranno liberi tutti , vorrei poter viaggiare in tranquillità , in italia lo faccio ma all'estero mi manca


All'estero è tutto molto più tranquillo, quasi sempre. 
Se vuoi viaggiare puoi andare anche ora. Dove?


----------



## ologramma (18 Febbraio 2022)

io andrei ma mia moglie nicchia si fida più dell'Italia , cosa che farò a giugno preso casa al mare .
Per l'estero mi sarebbe piaciuto andare da soli in Inghilterra a Londra


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io andrei ma mia moglie nicchia si fida più dell'Italia , cosa che farò a giugno preso casa al mare .
> Per l'estero mi sarebbe piaciuto andare da soli in Inghilterra a Londra


Bella. Noi dobbiamo partire, prima o poi, per far staccare un po' nostra figlia.


----------



## ologramma (18 Febbraio 2022)

volevo farlo prima di questo pandemonio , anzi avevo in programma , con un amico  conosciuto che organizza  gite, si sperava  di andare   ha 
*New York*  o in Ucraina  ma la cosa no si è neanche iniziata anche se io in previsione avevo anzi ho ancora i dollari cambiati , tanto non perdono mai di valore


----------

